# Christian Ladies-Let's Pray for our Babies!!



## PrincessBree

Hey Christian Mommy,

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!My name is Bree I am 5 weeks pregnant,and would love to join forces with other Christian mommies to pray over our pregnancies,our babies,our labour,our marriages and everything in between.Let's encourage each other in the Lord and lift each other up in prayer.It is my heart that each person that joins this group will grow closer to Jesus during their pregnancy-including me!!

Looking forward to getting to know you all!!

Blessings Bree X~X:hugs:


----------



## thankful2012

Hey Bree I'm Shelby & I'm 7 weeks. I would love to join you in prayer :).


----------



## mummof1

I will join too ! :) Congratulations !


----------



## blinkava

Hi bree, I'm Tia and I'm 7 weeks and I would love to join your prayer!


----------



## JanLove2013

Hi Bree! Count me in. I am 9 weeks and 2 days! This is my first pregnancy also, and I pray of my baby everyday! I would love to join you in prayer! 
Thanks for all of the responses ladies! We are blessed our family are blessed!


----------



## PrincessBree

Praise God!!So good to have a few of us joining together in prayer already.

Maybe the first prayer that we can pray together should be a prayer of thanksgving-

"Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord,The fruit of the womb is a reward."Psalm 127:3

Let's give thanks and praise to God for the heritage and reward that He has given to us in our children.I can imagine that some of our pregnancies are an answer to prayer in itself so let's thank God for answered prayer and ask Him to cover the very fruit that He has placed in our womb.Let's also remember to give God thanks for blessing our sisters around the world with pregnancies also and ask Him to be with each lady who is a part of this group!!Amen!!:hugs:

~Bree~


----------



## mummof1

Amen!


----------



## sxb

Just what I need!! This has been a long journey for me-- I have a physical disability, but we wanted a baby so badly. God has finally blessed us after a year of trying. I am about 5 weeks and will have my 7 week scan on the 19th and hope to see my baby. I could really use your prayers... As I know my medical condition will make this a very tough 9 months.


----------



## babybirdangel

I would love to join you ladies! I am already in my second trimester, but this is such a great idea <3


----------



## HotMel

Amen!

I would love to join you ladies. I am 5+3. God truely hears and answers prayers. I am Pregnant after 4 years of ttc and a mmc two years ago. I am believing God for a happy and healthy pregnancy, would love to pray with you ladies x


----------



## chattyB

Amen


----------



## PrincessBree

Welcome to the lovely ladies who have joined overnight let us all remember each other in prayer!!Praise God that the more of us that join together praying for one another,the more power that will be released!!

I woke up this morning with all manner of twinges going on in my stomach and immediately I began to think and look for the worst it was as though fear had me a chockhold and was not letting go...YIKES.. I am fine now but I realised- Pregnancy though it be a blessing from God comes with so many fears and anxiety's-what if there is something wrong,what if something bad happens,what if,what if,what if!!At times it is difficult not to drive yourself crazy with fear!!But we are children of God therefore we can apply this powerful truth to our lives:

"God has not given us a spirit of fear,but of power and love and of a sound mind."2 Timothy 1:7 

So today ladies let us pray for ourselves and one another that God would take away every fear that tries to take the joy away from our pregnancy.Let us entrust every part of our pregnancies to the Lord and ask Him to take complete control.When we know that He is in full control fear will have NO grip over us.The enemy will try and use our past troubles to try and convince us that God has left us to carry this baby alone,but today let us lay aside every fear and receive the power,love and sound mind which He has for us.In Jesus name Amen!!!:hugs:

Ladies feel free to share scriptures of encouragement and prayer requests,and everytime you see one remember to pray for that sister in particular also can share testimony's anything that glorifies our Lord and King!!

Love and Blessings to you All

Bree X~X


----------



## PrincessBree

sxb said:


> Just what I need!! This has been a long journey for me-- I have a physical disability, but we wanted a baby so badly. God has finally blessed us after a year of trying. I am about 5 weeks and will have my 7 week scan on the 19th and hope to see my baby. I could really use your prayers... As I know my medical condition will make this a very tough 9 months.

Welcome!!We will pray for you remembering that God is able to strengthen every part of your body in order for you to carry the baby with joy for 9 months!!He has brought you this far sis and given you a baby in spite of medical conditions so we will pray believing He is also able to give you the grace to carry the baby with minimal complications!In Jesus name Amen!!:flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

HotMel said:


> Amen!
> 
> I would love to join you ladies. I am 5+3. God truely hears and answers prayers. I am Pregnant after 4 years of ttc and a mmc two years ago. I am believing God for a happy and healthy pregnancy, would love to pray with you ladies x

Welcome!!!What a wonderful testimony of God's goodness!!Maybe you can share more of your testimony with us concerning your 4 year ttc journey?God is soo good.We will be praying for you,that you will carry this baby in the most healthy,happy,joyous 9 months of your life!!AMenx


----------



## Beanonorder

I also want to join!
I'm Jenny and I'm 11 weeks.


----------



## TallieBeau

I'd like 2 join in with ur prayers. I'm truly blessed and thankful 2 the lord for giving me my wonderful family. I started light bleeding last night which has stopped now. I just pray the lord keeps me strong and the baby is still growing well. I hope u all have wonderful pregnancies! X x x


----------



## TallieBeau

Amen x


----------



## Suffysmom

I pray everyday that God lets me keep my babies! I have been so blessed by Him!


----------



## _jellybean_

"God has not given us a spirit of fear,but of power and love and of a sound mind."2 Timothy 1:7 

That's my favorite verse:)


----------



## TallieBeau

God must have other plans 4 me... Goodbye all! Good luck with ur pregnancies! I hope 2 be back soon x x


----------



## Lauren999

I would love to join this prayer group. What a lovely idea PrincessBree. I am 8 weeks pregnant with our first, and hubby and I are already so grateful for this miracle. I will be saying a special prayer for all of you ladies in church tomorrow morning.


----------



## mama2mybears

I love this thread! I would like to to join, too. Amen.


----------



## PrincessBree

TallieBeau said:


> God must have other plans 4 me... Goodbye all! Good luck with ur pregnancies! I hope 2 be back soon x x

So sorry to hear about this sis,we will all be praying for God to bless you with another miracle soon xx we also hope that you will be back very soon xx stay in the loving arms of Jesus xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Lauren999 said:


> I would love to join this prayer group. What a lovely idea PrincessBree. I am 8 weeks pregnant with our first, and hubby and I are already so grateful for this miracle. I will be saying a special prayer for all of you ladies in church tomorrow morning.

Amen!!Please remember all the ladies in prayer and also our sister who mc today.Thank you for your prayers!!XXx


----------



## prayingforbby

I would love to join you ladies! The Lord has blessed my husband and I with a child after a miscarriage in October. I truly believe this child has been destined by God to come into the world at this time. I thank God everyday for my child , and pray over the development of their body. Whenever I get doubts, or start worrying about my child (I have no symptoms) I just start praying, because like a previous poster said God has not given us the spirit of fear. I'm so excited for this pregnancy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

great thread. i pray for all of you ladies to have strong healthy beans!

i had 2 miscarriages and am currently 4 w 1 d. very scared but i know god is looking out for me and i gotta stay positive everything will be okay this time. please jesus bless us all xoxoox


----------



## minimoocow

Would love to join you ladies . . . but just need to get pregnant first!!!

I had a suspected chemical/v early miscarriage in Feb on the 2nd attempt of trying and BFN ever since. Was charting, OV testing, CM spotting etc. This cycle trying to take it easy and TRUST that it will happen when it's supposed to but its really hard.

I feel I am being taught the art of patience which I don't have much of!

Will follow this thread and pray for you all until I can join!


----------



## JanLove2013

Good Morning Ladies, I pray God protection over each and every one of us. I pray that he allows us to let go of our fears and helps us to live in this moment. We are all blessed to be able to carry on a task such this. I declare and decree that we will have a healthy and happy pregnancy. I can't wait to meet my little bean face to face and hear great stories about all of yours!!! 

Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## hope4bump

I would also love to join please. X I am 11 weeks tomorrow. Congrats on your pregnancies ladies.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello Ladies,

How was your weekend?How is your little miracle??

I've had a great weekend and I have been praying for you all.This afternoon I had some bleeding which really freaked me out.The bleeding has since stopped and I'm doing great.In that moment though it became so real to me how much I want my baby to live,to fulfil their purpose in God.

Ladies today let us lift each other up in prayer that we will carry our babies to full term.Let us pray that our womb will be a safe,secure dwelling place for baby to dwell for 9 months.Let us pray that God's hand will be upon our babies and that none of us will miscarry but that God will give us 9 months of peace,joy and complete health.

"Worship the Lord your God, and his blessing will be on your food and water. I will take away disease from among you,and none will miscarry or be barren in your land. I will give you a full life span."Exodus 23:25-26

Praying for you all 

Bree ~x~


----------



## PrincessBree

JanLove2013 said:


> Good Morning Ladies, I pray God protection over each and every one of us. I pray that he allows us to let go of our fears and helps us to live in this moment. We are all blessed to be able to carry on a task such this. I declare and decree that we will have a healthy and happy pregnancy. I can't wait to meet my little bean face to face and hear great stories about all of yours!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day!!

Amen!!!I receive this beautiful prayer and blessing :hugs:
I am praying the same for you :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies,

Check this:

"Yet you brought me out of the womb;you made me trust in you, even at my mothers breast.From birth I was cast on you;from my mothers womb you have been my God."Psalm 22:9-10 

Wow,today I was looking at this scripture and it inspired the prayer focus for today.

Let us pray that our babies lives will be dedicated to the Lord even from in the womb. Lets pray that in Jesus name baby will not ever spend not even one day away from the Lord and that our babies trust will always be in the Lord.Lets pray that the testimony of our children that "He has been their God even from the womb".

Keep praying and sharing looking forward to hearing from you all!!:hugs:

Bree~X~


----------



## pianogirl

Hey you guys! I'm not pregnant, WTT until after a missions trip to Haiti in a couple of weeks. But this makes me SO excited! I've been thinking about starting a blog or something about what I've been reading/learning from God's word. Your thread has inspired me to start my own when I make it into this forum. By then you will all be in 2nd tri or farther! Anyway, I'm so blessed to have come across this thread and I will pray for health and peace and growth in the Lord Jesus during your pregnancies. :) The grace of the Lord Jesus be with your spirit, sisters! :D


----------



## fides

yay! (posting to subscribe) :)


----------



## happythought

I'm Jackie I'm 5 weeks with number 2. I would love to join you all in prayer! I pray daily for my little ones and more prayers the better. Let's pray for our little miracles. Thank God for all these blessings and be with us through out our pregnancy and deliver. May all our babies grow safe happy and healthy:0)


----------



## Beanonorder

I'd like to make a prayer request. 
I am supposed to be going for my 12 scan this week and it feels like everything is working against me. The person who was supposed to go with me has had to take a week off and now can't. Everyone's schedules changed so my backup people are not to able to go either. 
So now my DH and I are trying to find some outside help, otherwise we are going to have a go at doing it ourselves. 
We are going to try tomorrow so please pray that we have some luck and are able to have a successful scan so I can finally put my mind at rest!

Thank you!


----------



## jogami

What a lovely idea! Congratulations to all the Christian mommies and my God bless your journey and bring you love, light and happiness and you grow and nurture these very special blessings growing in each one of you! 

Especially the lady with the disability, it will be tough but keep thinking of the reward at the end and be gentle on yourself and your body - it is going through amazing works right now.

God bless you all :flower:


----------



## chattyB

Can I ask you all to please pray for me and my babies today? I have a scan in 30 minutes and can't seem to shake the feeling that something is wrong. I know that God would never give me more than I'm able to handle and I feel truly blessed. Thank you ladies, God bless x


----------



## PrincessBree

Chatty B- This prayer is for you xx

Dear Lord,

I lift up our dear sister to You right now as she goes for her scan.I pray that You will remove all of her fears and worries and give her complete peace Lord.I pray Father that You will help her to rest in You. I also pray that the babies will both be completely healthy and developing well.God we pray that You will continue to have Your hand on this pregnancy and on our sister.

We thankYou because when all seems too much we are always able to turn to You.

In Jesus Name Amen:hugs:


Please update us after your scan,and try not to worry to much sweety.Cant wait to hear about how it goes :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> I'd like to make a prayer request.
> I am supposed to be going for my 12 scan this week and it feels like everything is working against me. The person who was supposed to go with me has had to take a week off and now can't. Everyone's schedules changed so my backup people are not to able to go either.
> So now my DH and I are trying to find some outside help, otherwise we are going to have a go at doing it ourselves.
> We are going to try tomorrow so please pray that we have some luck and are able to have a successful scan so I can finally put my mind at rest!
> 
> Thank you!

Would love to pray for you sis and I know all the ladies here will be praying in agreement for you also 

Father Lord,

We lift up our sister to You right now.Lord she feels as though everything seems to working against her right now,but Lord You come to give us the victory.So we pray that You will make a way where there seems to be no way.We don't fully understand how You will sort out this situation but we know that all things are possible to those that believe,and we believe that You can make all things right.God we pray that You will remove these burdens,anxietys and worries so that our sister can enjoy her 12 week scan and see her little baby miracle.

We thankYou Lord because we know that You are able,and we are excited that our sister will return back to us to testify of Your goodness.

In Jesus name Amen :hugs:

Please let us know how the Lord works it out for you sis xx


----------



## Beanonorder

So far the good news is we have found someone to go with us! Yay to one step closer!
Now to just get the scan and (hopefully) good news that all is fine and well with baby.


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> So far the good news is we have found someone to go with us! Yay to one step closer!
> Now to just get the scan and (hopefully) good news that all is fine and well with baby.

Amen!!:happydance: Praise God!!The Lord is working it all out for you!!Let us know how you get on at your scan!!:hugs: God is so good!!


----------



## PrincessBree

It is a pleasure to join you all in prayer for your babies :happydance: Our God is so good and has blessed us all with a miracle in a womb!!Please let's remember each other daily in prayer!!

Please feel encouraged to post prayers,prayer requests,scriptures,devotionals,updates,testimonies,or just general chitchat!!

Looking forward to us sisters in the Lord praying and sharing our journeys with one another!!

Blessings to all have a great day!!:hugs:


----------



## JanLove2013

Hey Ladies. Thank you so much for interacting with this group! I believe that when 2 or 3 are gathered in prayer God always shows up! I can honestly say that since we have been chatting on this board I have had less worry about pregnancy related issues. for the past week or so I have actually been able to enjoy being pregnant!. 

God, I just want to Thank You for choosing us to carry your angels. I believe that this was all in Your plan and you have all of our best interest at heart. Thank you for answering our prayers, hopes, and dreams to one day become mothers. I pray for your hands of protections around me and all of my sisters that have placed eyes on this board. Lord we come together as one to Thank You in advance for the blessings that are growing inside of us. I pray that with every twinge, feeling of sickness, worry, or fear that you remind us that YOU are in control and that YOU will bring us through this process. We all have scan's coming up over the next few days weeks I pray that you keep us calm and help us know that everything is alright. 

I pray all of these things in Jesus Name- AMEN!! 

Ladies tonight as read this rub your belly and know that everything is alright!


----------



## happythought

JanLove2013 said:


> Hey Ladies. Thank you so much for interacting with this group! I believe that when 2 or 3 are gathered in prayer God always shows up! I can honestly say that since we have been chatting on this board I have had less worry about pregnancy related issues. for the past week or so I have actually been able to enjoy being pregnant!.
> 
> God, I just want to Thank You for choosing us to carry your angels. I believe that this was all in Your plan and you have all of our best interest at heart. Thank you for answering our prayers, hopes, and dreams to one day become mothers. I pray for your hands of protections around me and all of my sisters that have placed eyes on this board. Lord we come together as one to Thank You in advance for the blessings that are growing inside of us. I pray that with every twinge, feeling of sickness, worry, or fear that you remind us that YOU are in control and that YOU will bring us through this process. We all have scan's coming up over the next few days weeks I pray that you keep us calm and help us know that everything is alright.
> 
> I pray all of these things in Jesus Name- AMEN!!
> 
> Ladies tonight as read this rub your belly and know that everything is alright!

That was beautiful! Amen! My scan is in 2 weeks and I'm always anxious before those but God always sees me through! What a blessing to be a mother!


----------



## PrincessBree

JanLove2013 said:


> Hey Ladies. Thank you so much for interacting with this group! I believe that when 2 or 3 are gathered in prayer God always shows up! I can honestly say that since we have been chatting on this board I have had less worry about pregnancy related issues. for the past week or so I have actually been able to enjoy being pregnant!.
> 
> God, I just want to Thank You for choosing us to carry your angels. I believe that this was all in Your plan and you have all of our best interest at heart. Thank you for answering our prayers, hopes, and dreams to one day become mothers. I pray for your hands of protections around me and all of my sisters that have placed eyes on this board. Lord we come together as one to Thank You in advance for the blessings that are growing inside of us. I pray that with every twinge, feeling of sickness, worry, or fear that you remind us that YOU are in control and that YOU will bring us through this process. We all have scan's coming up over the next few days weeks I pray that you keep us calm and help us know that everything is alright.
> 
> I pray all of these things in Jesus Name- AMEN!!
> 
> Ladies tonight as read this rub your belly and know that everything is alright!

This totally blessed me soo much thankyou for this prayer-I am praying along with you all. Today I was really challeneged in the area of trusting God so this realigned my heart back into the revelation that God is COMPLETELY in control .Thankyou for posting this blessing,Christian mommies all around the world will be blessed by this!!


----------



## LolaAnn

This is such a lovely thread! I'd love to join with you all in praying for our babies. I've got a special request for prayer for my little one too, I just can't set my mind at ease when I know I should be trusting in God that he knows this one already and has plans for him. I do pray Lord that if this baby is to be for this world that it will be healthy and strong.

I pray for everyone else's babies and the health of all the mummies and mummies to be. Thank you Lord that you are watching over us all and know our deepest fears and desires.

In Jesus' name - Amen!


----------



## PrincessBree

It is so funny how on Monday we can commit to trusting Jesus and then something comes to challenge that whether it be a twinge,a pain,cramps,suddenly it feels as though faith begins to fade just as quickly as it appeared.

Sometimes we can spend all day online searching for the meaning or reason behind why we feel this that or the other symptom. And this is fine of course if there is something wrong we must go see a doctor.But before we do anything and worry ourselves sick,we need to give it ALL to Jesus.The Great Physician.With this in mind I want us to pray about our faith and ability to trust and hope in the Lord for the next 9 months.

Father Lord,

ThankYou for each of these ladies on this thread!Thank You for the miracle of life which You have given to us.We pray today our pregnancies will cause us to draw even closer to You.We pray that in this season of our lives we will trust and hope in You like never before. I pray Lord that no matter what symptoms we may think we have that we will first trust You,before we check on the internet or begin to panic Lord,help us to trust You.Let faith in You be our first reaction no matter what circumstances we are faced with. Lord we pray that You will cover us and our babies in the womb.As we trust in You Lord for a healthy 9 months of pregnancy with a beautiful miracle at the end.

In Jesus name Amen x:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

LolaAnn said:


> This is such a lovely thread! I'd love to join with you all in praying for our babies. I've got a special request for prayer for my little one too, I just can't set my mind at ease when I know I should be trusting in God that he knows this one already and has plans for him. I do pray Lord that if this baby is to be for this world that it will be healthy and strong.
> 
> I pray for everyone else's babies and the health of all the mummies and mummies to be. Thank you Lord that you are watching over us all and know our deepest fears and desires.
> 
> In Jesus' name - Amen!

Welcome hun!!Its wonderful to have you and thankYou for praying with us!

I can relate to your request only too much!!We will be praying for you precious miracle.God is in control and loves you and baby so much.Enjoy your pregnancy don't let the enemy steal your joy during this nine months as they are a gift from God!!Gosh I am saying it to you but I am also speaking to myself!!!lol

Father Lord,

We thankYou for this dear sister who has joined us today. God we pray today that her precious baby will be healthy and perfectly developed over this 9 months Lord.We pray that her babies body will form correctly and all of his/her organs will be in perfect working order. Lord we pray that You will give this sister so much joy throughout her 9 months and that she will not spend her days worrying.We put our trust in You for this pregnancy from this day forward.

In Jesus name Amen x:hugs:

Looking forward to praying/sharing with you some more hun throughout this journey xx


----------



## JanLove2013

These prayers are the peace of mind we all needed. :hugs:


----------



## happythought

I have always loved this reading and it brings me peace, wanted to share

Mark 11:24

Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours.

I know many of us doubt, and as said earlier struggle with lack of control. I am one of those people who have a really hard time not being in control but this is the ultimate test in faith. I found this when I was pregnant with my son. I worried and worried the whole 9 months and prayed and prayed and found that I worried for nothing. He is completely perfect! And now I find myself skipping back into that worry at times. Having to wait a few weeks for a scan is challenging for me, but I look at my son and know God has never left my side, never gave me any reason to doubt him, and all has been perfect. So pray that all will be well, believe it, have faith and all will be fine. I keep reminding myself of that!

We ask you Jesus to touch each of us and our little miracles growing inside at every stage of development. That you will be with us and reassure us that everything is and will be ok. That you will teach us the true meaning of faith by trusting you fully that these babies will continue to grow strong and healthy and continue to thrive. Jesus be with us at all our scans and appts, and ensure that all our babies are "perfect." as you make them. Thank you Lord for these little blessings and may we continue to pray and see eachother through the coming trimesters and happy healthy births. In Jesus' name hear and answer us. Amen&#55357;&#56911;


----------



## minimoocow

Morning ladies

Been following your lovely prayers over the past few days and hoping it won't be too long before I can join you all. Quick question for all you ladies - did anyone find a good TTC devotional? I can find loads of pregnancy ones, and some for infertility but none for when its just ttc which is where I'm at at the moment?

Any ideas ladies? 

Thanks


----------



## Beanonorder

Just got home from the hospital and complete SUCCESS!

Baby's heart beat was at 163. What a magical sound!
Also had my dates moved forward. Now due mid December which is exciting so I'm already 13 weeks.
Lots of yayness!


----------



## PrincessBree

minimoocow said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Been following your lovely prayers over the past few days and hoping it won't be too long before I can join you all. Quick question for all you ladies - did anyone find a good TTC devotional? I can find loads of pregnancy ones, and some for infertility but none for when its just ttc which is where I'm at at the moment?
> 
> Any ideas ladies?
> 
> Thanks

Hello!!!

I pray you will be able to join us soon too!!I am not sue of devotionals available however there is a christian prayer group in the ttc forums right here on babyandbump and they post daily devotionals for those ttc it is very encouraging network of support.The ladies pray for one another and we had several bfp's (including my own!!)

Check them out on the link below Xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ladies-ttc-we-can-encourage-one-another.html


----------



## PrincessBree

happythought said:


> I have always loved this reading and it brings me peace, wanted to share
> 
> Mark 11:24
> 
> Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours.
> 
> I know many of us doubt, and as said earlier struggle with lack of control. I am one of those people who have a really hard time not being in control but this is the ultimate test in faith. I found this when I was pregnant with my son. I worried and worried the whole 9 months and prayed and prayed and found that I worried for nothing. He is completely perfect! And now I find myself skipping back into that worry at times. Having to wait a few weeks for a scan is challenging for me, but I look at my son and know God has never left my side, never gave me any reason to doubt him, and all has been perfect. So pray that all will be well, believe it, have faith and all will be fine. I keep reminding myself of that!
> 
> We ask you Jesus to touch each of us and our little miracles growing inside at every stage of development. That you will be with us and reassure us that everything is and will be ok. That you will teach us the true meaning of faith by trusting you fully that these babies will continue to grow strong and healthy and continue to thrive. Jesus be with us at all our scans and appts, and ensure that all our babies are "perfect." as you make them. Thank you Lord for these little blessings and may we continue to pray and see eachother through the coming trimesters and happy healthy births. In Jesus' name hear and answer us. Amen&#55357;&#56911;

Just what I needed!!!I have realised that at times I will pray about things but forget that I need to believe that I have received what I have prayed for?!But I am determined to not let doubt have its way with me!lol!Thank you so much for this prayer and encouragement!! it really touched me and I have also prayed the same for you all!!XXx


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Just got home from the hospital and complete SUCCESS!
> 
> Baby's heart beat was at 163. What a magical sound!
> Also had my dates moved forward. Now due mid December which is exciting so I'm already 13 weeks.
> Lots of yayness!

Woop woop Thank You Lord Jesus!!!!!God is so good He made a way and baby is doing great how exciting!!!Thankyou for sharing your joy with us!!Xxx


----------



## Mom To 2

Hello Ladies! 
I am very early in my pregnancy, just findout yesterday! I mc in January and it was heartbreaking. I have always conceived very easily, that pregnancy was the first month we were trying! So we immediately started trying again, and I was so disappointed when I was not pregnant the very next month. I was soon after praying about it in church. I felt the Lord speak to me, I immediately knew I would be pregnant again, but it was going to take longer this time. 6 months later, I'm pregnant again and he has lead me to you ladies!
So excited to join!!


----------



## minimoocow

PrincessBree said:


> minimoocow said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Been following your lovely prayers over the past few days and hoping it won't be too long before I can join you all. Quick question for all you ladies - did anyone find a good TTC devotional? I can find loads of pregnancy ones, and some for infertility but none for when its just ttc which is where I'm at at the moment?
> 
> Any ideas ladies?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hello!!!
> 
> I pray you will be able to join us soon too!!I am not sue of devotionals available however there is a christian prayer group in the ttc forums right here on babyandbump and they post daily devotionals for those ttc it is very encouraging network of support.The ladies pray for one another and we had several bfp's (including my own!!)
> 
> Check them out on the link below Xx
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ladies-ttc-we-can-encourage-one-another.htmlClick to expand...

Thanks PrincessBree - I've been oh here a few months now and completely missed that thread so heading over now to check it out! (Hopefully be back here soon!)


----------



## AMP1117

Hello! I am 10 weeks today and fully believe in the power of prayer! God Bless you all and have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Mrs5707

Hey ladies, I would love to join your group. I just found out yesterday that I am expecting and DH and I are over joyed. It is really funny how God answers prayers. When I told DH last night that I was pregnant, he got teary eyed and said that he had knelt down to say his morning prayers beneath the tree in our front yard and asked God to bless us with a baby when he felt that we were ready. And I got my BFP yesterday morning! GOD IS AWESOME!! Prayers and love go out to you all!!! :kiss:


----------



## Mrs5707

Congrats!!!


----------



## prayingforbby

Here's a scripture that I try to continually keep in the front of my mind.

"Do not be anxious for anything, but in everything, present your request to God. And the peace of God which transcends all understanding will guard your heart and your mind in Christ Jesus." Philippians 4:6-7


----------



## JanLove2013

prayingforbby said:


> Here's a scripture that I try to continually keep in the front of my mind.
> 
> "Do not be anxious for anything, but in everything, present your request to God. And the peace of God which transcends all understanding will guard your heart and your mind in Christ Jesus." Philippians 4:6-7

Thank you for sharing, I think this is something that we all need to consider when we feel any doubts. 

Lord, Thank you for your promise to give us the peace that surpasses all understanding. You know our worries before we can even think of them. Help us to live in this moment. I pray that we all have a worry-free pregnancy. God is in control so just RELAX and lets promise to trust in Him from here on out!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Hello Ladies!

I was so excited to get the laptop started and join you in prayer today!

Dear Lord, we lift this day up to you! We pray for a peaceful mind with no worries about our babies. We look to you and snuggle into the joy of our pregnancies. Thank you for our healthy bodies you have provided and our healthy babies as they develop and grow.

Amen!


----------



## JadeLaBelle

I would also love to join in prayer with you ladies. I have had the hardest time getting pregnant and one Sunday at church a Bishop prayed for my husband and I, and 5 months later here I am almost 5 weeks pregnant! I am so nervous because I have had 4 miscarriages and and an ectopic. I have not had my first appointment yet, but I am believing God to keep the baby safe, so I would love to pray with you guys!


----------



## LillyLee

Hi Bree! :hugs:

I "met" you in the TTC board a few months ago and still love reading the devotionals that Sarah posts everyday. I am so glad you started this one because I always felt terribly guilty posting in TTC with my tickers. I love all of the uplifting prayers and women participating in this thread already! God has amazing plans for all of us and our little babies!


----------



## Mrs5707

Hi ladies, I'm having a bit of a battle with myself today. I know everyone warns against announcing pregnancy before the 8 or 12 week mark, but I really feel like I can just trust God and let the news out because I feel like he just directly answered our prayers. We've been praying about a baby for 6 months, then the day I found out i was pregnant my husband had been spending time in prayer for just that reason. I think it would be a strong testament of faith to announce that im pregnant sooner rather than relying on the superstition of waiting. 
Any advice?

My prayer for today:
Dear Lord please work through me and show me how to totally trust in you and have faith that you are in control of everything and that you will take care of me and my baby. In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Mrs5707

JadeLaBelle said:


> I would also love to join in prayer with you ladies. I have had the hardest time getting pregnant and one Sunday at church a Bishop prayed for my husband and I, and 5 months later here I am almost 5 weeks pregnant! I am so nervous because I have had 4 miscarriages and and an ectopic. I have not had my first appointment yet, but I am believing God to keep the baby safe, so I would love to pray with you guys!

Good luck... Prayers go out to you and baby!


----------



## LillyLee

Mrs5707 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm having a bit of a battle with myself today. I know everyone warns against announcing pregnancy before the 8 or 12 week mark, but I really feel like I can just trust God and let the news out because I feel like he just directly answered our prayers. We've been praying about a baby for 6 months, then the day I found out i was pregnant my husband had been spending time in prayer for just that reason. I think it would be a strong testament of faith to announce that im pregnant sooner rather than relying on the superstition of waiting.
> Any advice?
> 
> My prayer for today:
> Dear Lord please work through me and show me how to totally trust in you and have faith that you are in control of everything and that you will take care of me and my baby. In Jesus' name, Amen.

Lord I lift this woman up to you and thank you for bringing her and her husband the desires of their hearts. Please lead her and guide her in telling her family and friends about this joyous blessing that is now a part of their lives. You alone are amazing Father. I ask that her family's hearts be open to receiving the news of this blessing and pray that you will bring her peace about the decision she is making. In Your precious name amen. 

I told my close family right away and friends at six weeks. Less close friends were told at eight weeks and work and Facebook at twelve. It wasn't that we were keeping a secret due to paranoia in case of anything happening but more because we were just so thrilled that it was our special thing all to ourselves. I do notice that people who haven't had children for a while such as grandparents and aunts and such want to know what the gender is and don't understand how much longer they will have to wait. I also liked having that early eight week picture to show and be able to say what baby's heart rate was. It made it so much more real. Weeks four to six for me were also fraught with cramping and pain so I was back and forth at doctor for fear of ectopic and sometimes people can be very callous about a loss or anything happening that early. 

I know how exciting it is early on as I wanted nothing more than to rush out and buy everything but I actually held off and created some small goals for myself each week. Morning sickness was a huge one that I looked forward to and also my BBs getting sore. Enjoy the peaceful time now in between knowing God placed a life inside of you and asking God to let you make it through a shopping trip without vomiting on the groceries!:haha:


----------



## LillyLee

prayingforbby said:


> Here's a scripture that I try to continually keep in the front of my mind.
> 
> "Do not be anxious for anything, but in everything, present your request to God. And the peace of God which transcends all understanding will guard your heart and your mind in Christ Jesus." Philippians 4:6-7

That is my favorite verse of all time. I specifically love how it doesn't even reference a specific time in your life but says "but in everything". This verse has gotten me through being laid off from a job, being turned down for interviews, finally getting a new job, TTC, husband being laid off and now husband searching for a job. It is a truly amazing verse.


----------



## Mrs5707

LillyLee said:


> Mrs5707 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm having a bit of a battle with myself today. I know everyone warns against announcing pregnancy before the 8 or 12 week mark, but I really feel like I can just trust God and let the news out because I feel like he just directly answered our prayers. We've been praying about a baby for 6 months, then the day I found out i was pregnant my husband had been spending time in prayer for just that reason. I think it would be a strong testament of faith to announce that im pregnant sooner rather than relying on the superstition of waiting.
> Any advice?
> 
> My prayer for today:
> Dear Lord please work through me and show me how to totally trust in you and have faith that you are in control of everything and that you will take care of me and my baby. In Jesus' name, Amen.
> 
> Lord I lift this woman up to you and thank you for bringing her and her husband the desires of their hearts. Please lead her and guide her in telling her family and friends about this joyous blessing that is now a part of their lives. You alone are amazing Father. I ask that her family's hearts be open to receiving the news of this blessing and pray that you will bring her peace about the decision she is making. In Your precious name amen.
> 
> I told my close family right away and friends at six weeks. Less close friends were told at eight weeks and work and Facebook at twelve. It wasn't that we were keeping a secret due to paranoia in case of anything happening but more because we were just so thrilled that it was our special thing all to ourselves. I do notice that people who haven't had children for a while such as grandparents and aunts and such want to know what the gender is and don't understand how much longer they will have to wait. I also liked having that early eight week picture to show and be able to say what baby's heart rate was. It made it so much more real. Weeks four to six for me were also fraught with cramping and pain so I was back and forth at doctor for fear of ectopic and sometimes people can be very callous about a loss or anything happening that early.
> 
> I know how exciting it is early on as I wanted nothing more than to rush out and buy everything but I actually held off and created some small goals for myself each week. Morning sickness was a huge one that I looked forward to and also my BBs getting sore. Enjoy the peaceful time now in between knowing God placed a life inside of you and asking God to let you make it through a shopping trip without vomiting on the groceries!:haha:Click to expand...

Thank you for yor prayers and encouraging words... I will keep praying about it!


----------



## prayingforbby

Mrs5707 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm having a bit of a battle with myself today. I know everyone warns against announcing pregnancy before the 8 or 12 week mark, but I really feel like I can just trust God and let the news out because I feel like he just directly answered our prayers. We've been praying about a baby for 6 months, then the day I found out i was pregnant my husband had been spending time in prayer for just that reason. I think it would be a strong testament of faith to announce that im pregnant sooner rather than relying on the superstition of waiting.
> Any advice?
> 
> My prayer for today:
> Dear Lord please work through me and show me how to totally trust in you and have faith that you are in control of everything and that you will take care of me and my baby. In Jesus' name, Amen.

I can honestly say I had the same thought process. I had a miscarriage in October, and since then have been praying to be blessed with a healthy child. I live overseas, and am in the states visiting family now. I had so many signs that my child was coming that I have just trusted God, and have told most of our family. 

I do not have any real pregnancy "symptoms", and physically feel the same as last time I was pregnant. But I feel more confident mentally in knowing that God is going to provide a healthy child for us. 

I say do what you feel comfortable with. I know God has told me to trust him with my pregnancy, so that is what I am going to do. :)


----------



## Mom To 2

Mrs5707 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm having a bit of a battle with myself today. I know everyone warns against announcing pregnancy before the 8 or 12 week mark, but I really feel like I can just trust God and let the news out because I feel like he just directly answered our prayers. We've been praying about a baby for 6 months, then the day I found out i was pregnant my husband had been spending time in prayer for just that reason. I think it would be a strong testament of faith to announce that im pregnant sooner rather than relying on the superstition of waiting.
> Any advice?
> 
> My prayer for today:
> Dear Lord please work through me and show me how to totally trust in you and have faith that you are in control of everything and that you will take care of me and my baby. In Jesus' name, Amen.

I found out I was pregnant two days ago...any person I have come in contact with knows I am pregnant! I am singing it from the rooftops!! I have been through an early mc, twice, and was the same then and had to tell others when I lost the baby. MC is a horrible fact of life, it happens and I'm not worried about anyone I know knowing it if it happens. If anything each time it made me feel better and closer to others when that door was opened for other friends to share they had also mc.


----------



## cherrylee

I have avoided this thread because I am not Christian and I do not want to offend. I decided tonight that I'd like to post because I pray to my gods (I am Pagan).

I hope I don't offend anyone with my post here...
I pray almost every night, so tonight I will do it here.

I'd like to offer a prayer for my fellow BnB ladies, all those who are TTC, have lost or are pregnant. This community has helped me in more ways than one. Through these ladies i have grown and learned so much, I appreciate them and their stories. Without these ladies I am not sure I would have been able to be as strong as I have been.

I would also like to ask that it is good news I get on my scan on the 15th on June. I have had many ups and downs and have been holding on with such faith these last few days that I feel I might break. I know what you choose is the right path for me, I just hope you give me strength to grow through what ever may be.

I pray this little one inside of me grows, that I can properly nourish and care for him or her and continue that same care when he or she is born. There is nothing more important to me than my family and my children, please protect us and guide us through this life with love and care. Protect my little one growing inside me and the two that are still on this earth. Cradle the ones that are gone, until we meet again.

Amen


----------



## Mrs5707

Thank you all for your encouraging words! I'm trusting that god is going to provide and protect me and my baby! I'm spilling the beans to everyone!


----------



## sumatwsimit

cherrylee said:


> I have avoided this thread because I am not Christian and I do not want to offend. I decided tonight that I'd like to post because I pray to my gods (I am Pagan).
> 
> I hope I don't offend anyone with my post here...
> I pray almost every night, so tonight I will do it here.
> 
> I'd like to offer a prayer for my fellow BnB ladies, all those who are TTC, have lost or are pregnant. This community has helped me in more ways than one. Through these ladies i have grown and learned so much, I appreciate them and their stories. Without these ladies I am not sure I would have been able to be as strong as I have been.
> 
> I would also like to ask that it is good news I get on my scan on the 15th on June. I have had many ups and downs and have been holding on with such faith these last few days that I feel I might break. I know what you choose is the right path for me, I just hope you give me strength to grow through what ever may be.
> 
> I pray this little one inside of me grows, that I can properly nourish and care for him or her and continue that same care when he or she is born. There is nothing more important to me than my family and my children, please protect us and guide us through this life with love and care. Protect my little one growing inside me and the two that are still on this earth. Cradle the ones that are gone, until we meet again.
> 
> Amen


i feel the same as you and i love how you put it too. 

the idea of joining in prayer and positive thoughts with other mothers to be to me sounds fab, however, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth when i see a thread exclusively for christian mothers to be. why not embrace and conduct a thread that offers sharing in prayer with religions across the globe. afterall, we are all on the same journey and pray for the best for our unborn babies.


----------



## princesspreg

I am 12 weeks and prayering for purpose on this one. I was just in the hospital with high fever and infection and just praying all goes well with baby. Pray for purpose on your baby. This baby has been through soooo much these past 3 months that it was not easy when I saw that the baby was okay on the u/s after alll I have gone through. But God moment is what I call it.


----------



## LillyLee

princesspreg said:


> I am 12 weeks and prayering for purpose on this one. I was just in the hospital with high fever and infection and just praying all goes well with baby. Pray for purpose on your baby. This baby has been through soooo much these past 3 months that it was not easy when I saw that the baby was okay on the u/s after alll I have gone through. But God moment is what I call it.

Hi Princesspreg :hugs:

I am praying for God's healing of your body today and the health and safety of your little one. Seeing the baby on the u/s is so encouraging, I was in the same position a few weeks ago...just wanted to know that everything was alright.

Your picture is beautiful!


----------



## britneybabyy

:) x


----------



## happythought

I agree that we should all be praying for our babies and accepting all religions. But I really enjoy the scripture reading and prayers. I hope you are all ok with that, as that is what drew me to this thread in the first place. I don't want to offend any other religions and hope that God works through everyone during this special time in our lives when faith is the most important! Welcome all new ladies and God bless all our little miracles today and always may they continue to grow and form as they should withno complications of any kind, may we all be reassured at our dr appts that all is and will be ok. Amen


----------



## Kellen

Hi everyone!

I'd like to join this thread. I found out a little over a week ago that I'm expecting my #1 in February. This past February I m/c at 6 weeks. This weekend I will be approaching the same timeline as my first. I could really use some prayers and encouragement. I am trying not to live in a spirit of fear because I know that isn't Biblical. Thank you all for your support!


----------



## LillyLee

Kellen said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd like to join this thread. I found out a little over a week ago that I'm expecting my #1 in February. This past February I m/c at 6 weeks. This weekend I will be approaching the same timeline as my first. I could really use some prayers and encouragement. I am trying not to live in a spirit of fear because I know that isn't Biblical. Thank you all for your support!

:hugs: Welcome Kellen,

You are in my prayers. I know the first few weeks are a really difficult time with emotions that range from each end of the spectrum. These are some Bible verses that have helped me endure the more fearful times in my life. 

Psalm 56:3 When I am afraid, I put my trust in you.

Romans 15:13 May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound in hope.

And finally: Jeremiah 1:5 Before I formed you in the womb I knew you...
The Jeremiah verse always brings tears to my eyes. Anytime I feel a pain or have doubts about my pregnancy I remember, God knows this baby, He knows it's name and absolutely everything about it. He knew this baby even before I got pregnant with it. That's an awesome and powerful thing. Our God truly is an AWESOME God.


----------



## Mrs5707

There is no reason why anyone should be offended by Christian prayer or scripture in this thread because it was started for and by Christian mothers. I certainly don't want to bar anyone from voicing prayer in their own way for their babies an pregnancy, but if you join this thread, be very aware that the content posted is not going to change to avoid offense of any other religious practice. In the event that someone is offended, you are more than welcome to start your own thread based on the religion you practice.
I pray that non-believers read our prayers and scripture and are touched by the Holy Spirit and are transformed into believers.


----------



## LillyLee

I followed this thread over from the Christian Ladies TTC thread. I really enjoyed the daily devotionals and Bible verses on that one. I understand that there are a multitude of religions and various beliefs but I think that since this thread was started as a support for Christian moms-to-be we shouldn't stop posting our Bible verses or prayer requests for each other. If any of the other women disagree with this and want to start a "prayer and support" thread for any religion to post that's great, but I enjoy that this one was started by a Christian woman for Christian women and we all share a common belief in one true God. There are many "denominations" that fall under the Christian heading: Catholic, Baptist, Protestant, Presbyterian, Episcopalian, etc (I'm not going to list them all) but we all have Christianity in common and that's what this thread is about.


----------



## Mrs5707

LillyLee said:


> Kellen said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd like to join this thread. I found out a little over a week ago that I'm expecting my #1 in February. This past February I m/c at 6 weeks. This weekend I will be approaching the same timeline as my first. I could really use some prayers and encouragement. I am trying not to live in a spirit of fear because I know that isn't Biblical. Thank you all for your support!
> 
> :hugs: Welcome Kellen,
> 
> You are in my prayers. I know the first few weeks are a really difficult time with emotions that range from each end of the spectrum. These are some Bible verses that have helped me endure the more fearful times in my life.
> 
> Psalm 56:3 When I am afraid, I put my trust in you.
> 
> Romans 15:13 May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound in hope.
> 
> And finally: Jeremiah 1:5 Before I formed you in the womb I knew you...
> The Jeremiah verse always brings tears to my eyes. Anytime I feel a pain or have doubts about my pregnancy I remember, God knows this baby, He knows it's name and absolutely everything about it. He knew this baby even before I got pregnant with it. That's an awesome and powerful thing. Our God truly is an AWESOME God.Click to expand...

That is my new favorite verse. Thanks I needed that today!


----------



## Mrs5707

LillyLee said:


> I followed this thread over from the Christian Ladies TTC thread. I really enjoyed the daily devotionals and Bible verses on that one. I understand that there are a multitude of religions and various beliefs but I think that since this thread was started as a support for Christian moms-to-be we shouldn't stop posting our Bible verses or prayer requests for each other. If any of the other women disagree with this and want to start a "prayer and support" thread for any religion to post that's great, but I enjoy that this one was started by a Christian woman for Christian women and we all share a common belief in one true God. There are many "denominations" that fall under the Christian heading: Catholic, Baptist, Protestant, Presbyterian, Episcopalian, etc (I'm not going to list them all) but we all have Christianity in common and that's what this thread is about.

Thank you sister. God loves it when we band together and stand up for him! He will bless you for it!


----------



## LillyLee

Mrs5707 said:


> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> I followed this thread over from the Christian Ladies TTC thread. I really enjoyed the daily devotionals and Bible verses on that one. I understand that there are a multitude of religions and various beliefs but I think that since this thread was started as a support for Christian moms-to-be we shouldn't stop posting our Bible verses or prayer requests for each other. If any of the other women disagree with this and want to start a "prayer and support" thread for any religion to post that's great, but I enjoy that this one was started by a Christian woman for Christian women and we all share a common belief in one true God. There are many "denominations" that fall under the Christian heading: Catholic, Baptist, Protestant, Presbyterian, Episcopalian, etc (I'm not going to list them all) but we all have Christianity in common and that's what this thread is about.
> 
> Thank you sister. God loves it when we band together and stand up for him! He will bless you for it!Click to expand...

Amen! I sent you a PM...I'm so glad Bree started this group as it's amazing what the power of prayer can do when we band together in a common purpose. God has given us the ability to move mountains.


----------



## PrincessBree

cherrylee said:


> I have avoided this thread because I am not Christian and I do not want to offend. I decided tonight that I'd like to post because I pray to my gods (I am Pagan).
> 
> I hope I don't offend anyone with my post here...
> I pray almost every night, so tonight I will do it here.
> 
> I'd like to offer a prayer for my fellow BnB ladies, all those who are TTC, have lost or are pregnant. This community has helped me in more ways than one. Through these ladies i have grown and learned so much, I appreciate them and their stories. Without these ladies I am not sure I would have been able to be as strong as I have been.
> 
> I would also like to ask that it is good news I get on my scan on the 15th on June. I have had many ups and downs and have been holding on with such faith these last few days that I feel I might break. I know what you choose is the right path for me, I just hope you give me strength to grow through what ever may be.
> 
> I pray this little one inside of me grows, that I can properly nourish and care for him or her and continue that same care when he or she is born. There is nothing more important to me than my family and my children, please protect us and guide us through this life with love and care. Protect my little one growing inside me and the two that are still on this earth. Cradle the ones that are gone, until we meet again.
> 
> Amen


Hello!!!

Thanks for your post and many congratulations on your pregnancy I truly believe pregnancy is a blessing from God!!


Now to address the prayers and contents of this group-it is exclusively for Christian mums and believers of Christ. We are a group of women who believe in the Lord Jesus Christ and the holy scriptures.We do not turn anyone away who would like prayer in Jesus name,however this is not the right place for prayers to pagan gods or any other gods.I do know there are others threads on BnB where they believe in positive thoughts or are for agnostics or atheists and that might be something which you could look up on here!

We do not however turn away ANYONE who would like Christian prayer,and our sincere prayer is that all ladies here would be blessed.But this will remain a Christian thread xx

Many blessings to you:hugs: XXxX


----------



## Kellen

I would just like to give everyone here who is sticking up for our beliefs a hearty: "Amen!" Thank you all for the awesomely encouraging words. They made me cry, but in a really, really good way. Thank you all. I am looking forward to becoming even more encouraged and helping to encourage others through this journey.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have not been on here to make any posts.It has been a very sad few days-on Wednesday after some cramps in my left side I went to the hospital and I they found that my pregnancy was ectopic.I was admitted for emergency surgery where they took my baby and my left tube :-( 

It has been the single most awful painful thing I have had to deal with and words cannot describe the way that my dh and I feel right now.

I am still believing God that in His time,will bless us again but right now we are mourning the loss of our dear baby.

It is my sincere hope and desire that this group will remain active and you all will continue to pray for each other daily,posting scriptures and lifting up the name of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ-I hope to be back very soon but I know that it will only be in the Lords timing. I will try to post encouragements however you all will know about what you all face as pregnant women and will know how to pray.

Please don't let this thread die down,keep on praying,trusting,hoping in the Lord.

Love to you all ~Bree~


----------



## LillyLee

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have not been on here to make any posts.It has been a very sad few days-on Wednesday after some cramps in my left side I went to the hospital and I they found that my pregnancy was ectopic.I was admitted for emergency surgery where they took my baby and my left tube :-(
> 
> It has been the single most awful painful thing I have had to deal with and words cannot describe the way that my dh and I feel right now.
> 
> I am still believing God that in His time,will bless us again but right now we are mourning the loss of our dear baby.
> 
> It is my sincere hope and desire that this group will remain active and you all will continue to pray for each other daily,posting scriptures and lifting up the name of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ-I hope to be back very soon but I know that it will only be in the Lords timing. I will try to post encouragements however you all will know about what you all face as pregnant women and will know how to pray.
> 
> Please don't let this thread die down,keep on praying,trusting,hoping in the Lord.
> 
> Love to you all ~Bree~

Bree I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you today and I want to cry for you and your husband. Getting to know everyone in TTC was an amazing experience for me and you and Sarah and everyone else have no idea how many times your names appeared in my prayer journal. :hugs: I don't and won't pretend to understand what the loss of a child feels like, but I watched my mother suffer through it many times. These are the things I want you to know right now.

*"And we know that in all things God works for the good of those that love him, who have been called according to his purpose." Romans 8:28*
*
"The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit" Psalm 34:18*
*
"Yet not a sparrow will fall to the ground without your Father's knowing. And even the hairs of your head are numbered" Matthew 10:29-31*

Not even a sparrow...God knows right now everything that is happening in the world that not so much as even a sparrow falling to the ground is too insignificant for Him to care about. Your baby was an angel he couldn't yet let go. 

Rejoice in the Lord for He is good, His love endures forever! 

And finally, one of my favorite books is The Hiding Place by Corrie Ten Boom. The one quote that never fails to make me realize just how much God cares is when Betsy said, "There is no pit so deep that God's love is not deeper still." When we reach rock bottom and feel as if nothing will ever look up again I think, "This pit I'm in has nothing on the love that my Savior has for me"

We love you Bree, you are an amazing woman and we are all blessed that you started this thread for us, and we promise to keep it alive. We also expect to see you back here soon!


----------



## PrincessBree

LillyLee said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have not been on here to make any posts.It has been a very sad few days-on Wednesday after some cramps in my left side I went to the hospital and I they found that my pregnancy was ectopic.I was admitted for emergency surgery where they took my baby and my left tube :-(
> 
> It has been the single most awful painful thing I have had to deal with and words cannot describe the way that my dh and I feel right now.
> 
> I am still believing God that in His time,will bless us again but right now we are mourning the loss of our dear baby.
> 
> It is my sincere hope and desire that this group will remain active and you all will continue to pray for each other daily,posting scriptures and lifting up the name of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ-I hope to be back very soon but I know that it will only be in the Lords timing. I will try to post encouragements however you all will know about what you all face as pregnant women and will know how to pray.
> 
> Please don't let this thread die down,keep on praying,trusting,hoping in the Lord.
> 
> Love to you all ~Bree~
> 
> Bree I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you today and I want to cry for you and your husband. Getting to know everyone in TTC was an amazing experience for me and you and Sarah and everyone else have no idea how many times your names appeared in my prayer journal. :hugs: I don't and won't pretend to understand what the loss of a child feels like, but I watched my mother suffer through it many times. These are the things I want you to know right now.
> 
> *"And we know that in all things God works for the good of those that love him, who have been called according to his purpose." Romans 8:28*
> *
> "The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit" Psalm 34:18*
> *
> "Yet not a sparrow will fall to the ground without your Father's knowing. And even the hairs of your head are numbered" Matthew 10:29-31*
> 
> Not even a sparrow...God knows right now everything that is happening in the world that not so much as even a sparrow falling to the ground is too insignificant for Him to care about. Your baby was an angel he couldn't yet let go.
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord for He is good, His love endures forever!
> 
> And finally, one of my favorite books is The Hiding Place by Corrie Ten Boom. The one quote that never fails to make me realize just how much God cares is when Betsy said, "There is no pit so deep that God's love is not deeper still." When we reach rock bottom and feel as if nothing will ever look up again I think, "This pit I'm in has nothing on the love that my Savior has for me"
> 
> We love you Bree, you are an amazing woman and we are all blessed that you started this thread for us, and we promise to keep it alive. We also expect to see you back here soon!Click to expand...

This is so beautiful Lilly-Thank you so much I am so touched-You are amazing!!!I feel so much peace thank you for the scriptures it is so easy to forget when hard times come but thank you for reminding me of His word.

I will not forget your kindness nor the kindness I have been shown by the ladies here xx


----------



## Mrs5707

I think LillyLee said it all, but you are in my prayers. 
I can't remember exactly what verse in Jeremiah this is, but it reads: 
For I know the plans I have for you, plans to prosper you and not harm you. 
I try to live by this verse and it serves as a reminder that my plan may not be God's plan at the moment but He always knows best.

:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mrs5707 said:


> I think LillyLee said it all, but you are in my prayers.
> I can't remember exactly what verse in Jeremiah this is, but it reads:
> For I know the plans I have for you, plans to prosper you and not harm you.
> I try to live by this verse and it serves as a reminder that my plan may not be God's plan at the moment but He always knows best.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LillyLee

Ladies,

We are keeping this thread alive. I don't have many people in my life through work etc who call themselves Christians, but the one place I have truly found a peace throughout TTC and pregnancy has been through the Christian threads on this forum. I told DH we are going tonight to try and find a book of devotionals for pregnancy that I can post on here each day because we all need the light of the Lord in our lives...and I know I won't be able to come up with enough encouragement and Bible verses every single day to do that! 

John 10:10: Jesus said, "The thief comes only to kill, and steal and destroy. I have come that they may have life and have it to the full."

We won't let anything kill, steal or destroy the joy we find in testimony and support through prayer!


----------



## PrincessBree

LillyLee said:


> Ladies,
> 
> We are keeping this thread alive. I don't have many people in my life through work etc who call themselves Christians, but the one place I have truly found a peace throughout TTC and pregnancy has been through the Christian threads on this forum. I told DH we are going tonight to try and find a book of devotionals for pregnancy that I can post on here each day because we all need the light of the Lord in our lives...and I know I won't be able to come up with enough encouragement and Bible verses every single day to do that!
> 
> John 10:10: Jesus said, "The thief comes only to kill, and steal and destroy. I have come that they may have life and have it to the full."
> 
> We won't let anything kill, steal or destroy the joy we find in testimony and support through prayer!

Amen!!!!:hugs::hugs: I am still going to be coming on here also and posting as and when I can but you ladies go on ahead!!I am praying with you for your babies!!I LOVE this thread and the support and love here xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Hello ladies! LillyLee - thank you for directing me here! My name is Rozaria, I'm 30 years old, and I'm pregnant with my first child. I'm happy to come and join with my Christian sisters in prayer and fellowship.

1 Samuel 1:27
For this child I prayed; and the LORD hath given me my petition which I asked of him.

Never underestimated the power of prayer! It is never too early(or too late) to begin speaking blessing into your child's life. May the favor of God be with all of you! Be blessed!


----------



## prayingforbby

Bree- I will be praying for you. I know its not easy to experience a loss, but all we can remember is that God has the perfect timing for everything. Continue praying for your child to come, and God will hear your prayers and grant your request at the right time. Just always remember that God loves you, and wants nothing but the best for you.

I have purchased the book Expecting: Praying for Your Child's Development-Body and Soul. It gives a prayer and verse for each week of pregnancy. I have enjoyed it, and recommend it if you are looking for a prayer book for pregnancy.


----------



## Beanonorder

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have not been on here to make any posts.It has been a very sad few days-on Wednesday after some cramps in my left side I went to the hospital and I they found that my pregnancy was ectopic.I was admitted for emergency surgery where they took my baby and my left tube :-(
> 
> It has been the single most awful painful thing I have had to deal with and words cannot describe the way that my dh and I feel right now.
> 
> I am still believing God that in His time,will bless us again but right now we are mourning the loss of our dear baby.
> 
> It is my sincere hope and desire that this group will remain active and you all will continue to pray for each other daily,posting scriptures and lifting up the name of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ-I hope to be back very soon but I know that it will only be in the Lords timing. I will try to post encouragements however you all will know about what you all face as pregnant women and will know how to pray.
> 
> Please don't let this thread die down,keep on praying,trusting,hoping in the Lord.
> 
> Love to you all ~Bree~

I am so sorry that you have had to go through this - especially after all the encouragement you have given to so many of us. 
Will keep you in my prayers and hope we will see you here again - as soon as you are ready. All in God's time!
Big hugs.


----------



## _jellybean_

Bree, I am so sorry. Your post brought me to tears. I am praying for you. Thank you for starting this thread. :hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Bree I am so sorry, my heart is breaking for you. I will be praying for you.


----------



## cherrylee

sumatwsimit said:


> cherrylee said:
> 
> 
> I have avoided this thread because I am not Christian and I do not want to offend. I decided tonight that I'd like to post because I pray to my gods (I am Pagan).
> 
> I hope I don't offend anyone with my post here...
> I pray almost every night, so tonight I will do it here.
> 
> I'd like to offer a prayer for my fellow BnB ladies, all those who are TTC, have lost or are pregnant. This community has helped me in more ways than one. Through these ladies i have grown and learned so much, I appreciate them and their stories. Without these ladies I am not sure I would have been able to be as strong as I have been.
> 
> I would also like to ask that it is good news I get on my scan on the 15th on June. I have had many ups and downs and have been holding on with such faith these last few days that I feel I might break. I know what you choose is the right path for me, I just hope you give me strength to grow through what ever may be.
> 
> I pray this little one inside of me grows, that I can properly nourish and care for him or her and continue that same care when he or she is born. There is nothing more important to me than my family and my children, please protect us and guide us through this life with love and care. Protect my little one growing inside me and the two that are still on this earth. Cradle the ones that are gone, until we meet again.
> 
> Amen
> 
> 
> i feel the same as you and i love how you put it too.
> 
> the idea of joining in prayer and positive thoughts with other mothers to be to me sounds fab, however, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth when i see a thread exclusively for christian mothers to be. why not embrace and conduct a thread that offers sharing in prayer with religions across the globe. afterall, we are all on the same journey and pray for the best for our unborn babies.Click to expand...

Hmm, I didn't mean for my post to come across that way. What I meant was I didn't want to offend because the title said for Christian ladies. I just wanted to pray and show my faith but I do understand people have their groups and like to stick to it. Maybe you and I can make a thread for anyone who wants to pray with us for our LOs?


----------



## sumatwsimit

cherrylee said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherrylee said:
> 
> 
> I have avoided this thread because I am not Christian and I do not want to offend. I decided tonight that I'd like to post because I pray to my gods (I am Pagan).
> 
> I hope I don't offend anyone with my post here...
> I pray almost every night, so tonight I will do it here.
> 
> I'd like to offer a prayer for my fellow BnB ladies, all those who are TTC, have lost or are pregnant. This community has helped me in more ways than one. Through these ladies i have grown and learned so much, I appreciate them and their stories. Without these ladies I am not sure I would have been able to be as strong as I have been.
> 
> I would also like to ask that it is good news I get on my scan on the 15th on June. I have had many ups and downs and have been holding on with such faith these last few days that I feel I might break. I know what you choose is the right path for me, I just hope you give me strength to grow through what ever may be.
> 
> I pray this little one inside of me grows, that I can properly nourish and care for him or her and continue that same care when he or she is born. There is nothing more important to me than my family and my children, please protect us and guide us through this life with love and care. Protect my little one growing inside me and the two that are still on this earth. Cradle the ones that are gone, until we meet again.
> 
> Amen
> 
> 
> i feel the same as you and i love how you put it too.
> 
> the idea of joining in prayer and positive thoughts with other mothers to be to me sounds fab, however, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth when i see a thread exclusively for christian mothers to be. why not embrace and conduct a thread that offers sharing in prayer with religions across the globe. afterall, we are all on the same journey and pray for the best for our unborn babies.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I didn't mean for my post to come across that way. What I meant was I didn't want to offend because the title said for Christian ladies. I just wanted to pray and show my faith but I do understand people have their groups and like to stick to it. Maybe you and I can make a thread for anyone who wants to pray with us for our LOs?Click to expand...

cherry, don't feel badly about it. i thought what you wrote was really lovely and i'm only sorry it seems your prayers 'for everyone' are not respected or welcomed. 

one could say i too am from a christian background, yet after studying a masters in education and theology - over the years i've become a very open, loving, accepting and very eclectic in vision when it comes to religion. oh, and my husband is MUSLIM!!!! [-o&lt;

yes, why not, let's start a thread, with no exclusivity. afterall, no religion sets any person higher in this world than another.


----------



## cherrylee

sumatwsimit said:


> cherrylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherrylee said:
> 
> 
> I have avoided this thread because I am not Christian and I do not want to offend. I decided tonight that I'd like to post because I pray to my gods (I am Pagan).
> 
> I hope I don't offend anyone with my post here...
> I pray almost every night, so tonight I will do it here.
> 
> I'd like to offer a prayer for my fellow BnB ladies, all those who are TTC, have lost or are pregnant. This community has helped me in more ways than one. Through these ladies i have grown and learned so much, I appreciate them and their stories. Without these ladies I am not sure I would have been able to be as strong as I have been.
> 
> I would also like to ask that it is good news I get on my scan on the 15th on June. I have had many ups and downs and have been holding on with such faith these last few days that I feel I might break. I know what you choose is the right path for me, I just hope you give me strength to grow through what ever may be.
> 
> I pray this little one inside of me grows, that I can properly nourish and care for him or her and continue that same care when he or she is born. There is nothing more important to me than my family and my children, please protect us and guide us through this life with love and care. Protect my little one growing inside me and the two that are still on this earth. Cradle the ones that are gone, until we meet again.
> 
> Amen
> 
> 
> i feel the same as you and i love how you put it too.
> 
> the idea of joining in prayer and positive thoughts with other mothers to be to me sounds fab, however, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth when i see a thread exclusively for christian mothers to be. why not embrace and conduct a thread that offers sharing in prayer with religions across the globe. afterall, we are all on the same journey and pray for the best for our unborn babies.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I didn't mean for my post to come across that way. What I meant was I didn't want to offend because the title said for Christian ladies. I just wanted to pray and show my faith but I do understand people have their groups and like to stick to it. Maybe you and I can make a thread for anyone who wants to pray with us for our LOs?Click to expand...
> 
> cherry, don't feel badly about it. i thought what you wrote was really lovely and i'm only sorry it seems your prayers 'for everyone' are not respected or welcomed.
> 
> one could say i too am from a christian background, yet after studying a masters in education and theology - over the years i've become a very open, loving, accepting and very eclectic in vision when it comes to religion. oh, and my husband is MUSLIM!!!! [-o&lt;
> 
> yes, why not, let's start a thread, with no exclusivity. afterall, no religion sets any person higher in this world than another.Click to expand...

Good point :D I've never judged any one based on their religious beliefs and I welcome them all. I guess that's why paganism is the closest religion to 'Christianity' than any other religion. I just think a lot of people don't understand what paganism truly is. I will PM you later this evening when fathers day celebrations are over and we can talk about making a thread!


----------



## blsd2bab

It's nice to find a group here that believes in prayer. I would love to join in your prayer too. We're trying for our 2nd and believing God to bring to pass, what he has promised for those who believe in him. Our 1st is 7 and it's been a long wait, but I believe God will perfect all our desires. Stay blessed everyone :hugs:


----------



## happyb

Hi ladies, I will love to join this prayer group, I am 20 weeks now and I bless God for his protection upon my baby and myself. It been a long journey after 3 misscarriages, I am trusting God to see me through. I pray for all of u ladies that God will be with u and keep all of our baby alive and safe IJNA.


----------



## JanLove2013

Lord, I pray that you comfort all of our sisters today. No matter what the area of concern maybe I pray that you give us all the strength to make it through. Send your angels of protection to those dealing with loss, and send your angels of hope for those of us who are waiting for our next scans. I pray for happy and healthy pregnancies. Today for everyone who reads this post I say pray that we are able to say goodbye to our fears, and Hello to the Grace that God has given us to carry on this journey.. 

Have a wonderful day ladies and please wish all of the fathers a Happy Fathers Day!!! 

~ JanLove


----------



## LillyLee

blsd2bab said:


> It's nice to find a group here that believes in prayer. I would love to join in your prayer too. We're trying for our 2nd and believing God to bring to pass, what he has promised for those who believe in him. Our 1st is 7 and it's been a long wait, but I believe God will perfect all our desires. Stay blessed everyone :hugs:

Hello blsd2bab! Welcome! We are more than happy to have you here praying with us and for our LO's. There is also a Christian prayer group in the TTC section and there are some great testimonies and daily devotionals that definitely help during the TTC process. I know I read through most of the thread when I started my journey and many women in that thread have been TTC for many years. The strength of their faith is unbelievable! :hugs:


----------



## LillyLee

happyb said:


> Hi ladies, I will love to join this prayer group, I am 20 weeks now and I bless God for his protection upon my baby and myself. It been a long journey after 3 misscarriages, I am trusting God to see me through. I pray for all of u ladies that God will be with u and keep all of our baby alive and safe IJNA.

Hello happyb! Welcome! :hugs: We are so happy to have you here with us! Thank you for your prayers and I am so glad that you have found us!


----------



## LillyLee

Happy Monday everyone! I hope all of your weekends were wonderful! Mine was filled with repainting nightstands for my bedroom because I've never actually had a matching set of them before and I put down my foot and said we were doing them before the baby gets here! On Saturday I found a few devotional books for moms and I'm going to try and tweak the passages to fit us current and future mothers. (Finding a pregnancy devotional that doesn't chronicle week by week has been rather difficult). 

*Genesis 1:27-31: So God created people in his own image; God patterned them after himself; male and female he created them. God blessed them and told them, "Multiply and fill the earth and subdue it. Be masters over the fish and birds and all the animals." And God said, "Look! I have given you the seed-bearing plants throughout the earth and all the fruit trees for your food. And I have given all the grasses and other green plants to the animals and birds for their food." And so it was. Then God looked over all he had made, and he saw that it was excellent in every way.*

I read these verses and think, "Wow, it's amazing that God created people in his image and found them excellent." Even in pregnancy we are still created in God's image, even though we may not feel God-like while hunched over the toilet and wondering if just a little piece of toast might stay down. But I think that what the verses are trying to get across is the idea that created in God's image means that we are a reflection of his character. We can reason, we can show love, patience, kindness, and forgiveness. 

On days when I begin to feel particularly down and thinking things like, "I've met so many women who have tried for years to become pregnant, why did God choose me? Is he sure that I can even do this? I think I will make a terrible mother!" I need to stop and remember that my worth is based on the fact that God created me to be like him! He didn't make any mistakes when he made me, why should he have made a mistake for choosing me to be pregnant? He even made this baby inside of me in his image, and I know that it is perfectly and wonderfully made. We should rejoice in the creation of the life within us and understand that God doesn't make mistakes.

Dear Lord, I thank you for the women who have joined this thread and shown strength and encouragement to the other pregnant women on here. Please help them marvel at your creation of us and our families in your perfect image. Thank you God for caring so much about us to form us perfectly in your image and help us rejoice in this! And allow us to carry the knowledge close to our hearts that you do everything with a purpose and without mistakes. Amen.


----------



## Mrs5707

LillyLee said:


> Happy Monday everyone! I hope all of your weekends were wonderful! Mine was filled with repainting nightstands for my bedroom because I've never actually had a matching set of them before and I put down my foot and said we were doing them before the baby gets here! On Saturday I found a few devotional books for moms and I'm going to try and tweak the passages to fit us current and future mothers. (Finding a pregnancy devotional that doesn't chronicle week by week has been rather difficult).
> 
> *Genesis 1:27-31: So God created people in his own image; God patterned them after himself; male and female he created them. God blessed them and told them, "Multiply and fill the earth and subdue it. Be masters over the fish and birds and all the animals." And God said, "Look! I have given you the seed-bearing plants throughout the earth and all the fruit trees for your food. And I have given all the grasses and other green plants to the animals and birds for their food." And so it was. Then God looked over all he had made, and he saw that it was excellent in every way.*
> 
> I read these verses and think, "Wow, it's amazing that God created people in his image and found them excellent." Even in pregnancy we are still created in God's image, even though we may not feel God-like while hunched over the toilet and wondering if just a little piece of toast might stay down. But I think that what the verses are trying to get across is the idea that created in God's image means that we are a reflection of his character. We can reason, we can show love, patience, kindness, and forgiveness.
> 
> On days when I begin to feel particularly down and thinking things like, "I've met so many women who have tried for years to become pregnant, why did God choose me? Is he sure that I can even do this? I think I will make a terrible mother!" I need to stop and remember that my worth is based on the fact that God created me to be like him! He didn't make any mistakes when he made me, why should he have made a mistake for choosing me to be pregnant? He even made this baby inside of me in his image, and I know that it is perfectly and wonderfully made. We should rejoice in the creation of the life within us and understand that God doesn't make mistakes.
> 
> Dear Lord, I thank you for the women who have joined this thread and shown strength and encouragement to the other pregnant women on here. Please help them marvel at your creation of us and our families in your perfect image. Thank you God for caring so much about us to form us perfectly in your image and help us rejoice in this! And allow us to carry the knowledge close to our hearts that you do everything with a purpose and without mistakes. Amen.

Wow Lilly that was an awesome way to start my Monday morning on vacation! We missed church yesterday since we were leaving for the beach, so I'll be on here a lot this week to get my spiritual fix!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for the inspiration Lilly!

I have two prayer requests. 
My first one is for my husband and I. We are completely disconnected at the moment (he is not a christian which makes things a little hard) and he is questioning his ability to be a decent father. Its affecting us and me particularly. I just don't know how to change it and am feeling a little lost. 

The second is with regards to my job. My school is up in arms about me being pregnant and seem to be having a hard time deciding how to deal with it. I'm getting very mixed signals and really not sure what they are going to do. But I'm terrified that they are going to choose not to renew my contract, which expires in November this year. I really love my job and its taken me a long time to find one that fits me so well. I've never lost a job in my whole working career and to lose one now because I decided to start a family is just so sad. 

So all this is really getting me down and I'm struggling to just keep the faith. Its making me quite stressed which I really don't need right now.


----------



## LillyLee

Beanonorder said:


> Thanks for the inspiration Lilly!
> 
> I have two prayer requests.
> My first one is for my husband and I. We are completely disconnected at the moment (he is not a christian which makes things a little hard) and he is questioning his ability to be a decent father. Its affecting us and me particularly. I just don't know how to change it and am feeling a little lost.
> 
> The second is with regards to my job. My school is up in arms about me being pregnant and seem to be having a hard time deciding how to deal with it. I'm getting very mixed signals and really not sure what they are going to do. But I'm terrified that they are going to choose not to renew my contract, which expires in November this year. I really love my job and its taken me a long time to find one that fits me so well. I've never lost a job in my whole working career and to lose one now because I decided to start a family is just so sad.
> 
> So all this is really getting me down and I'm struggling to just keep the faith. Its making me quite stressed which I really don't need right now.

Lord I ask today that first you would bring peace to this woman. Comfort her in the way that only you know how and show her that everything works out for the purpose and glory of you. Please open her husbands heart to be willing to listen to her as she teaches him of your love and kindness, please send the Holy Spirit to place the words in her heart to minister to him through you and help them together find peace that only you can bring Father. Also Lord, I ask that you open the eyes of the administrators at her school. Show them a woman capable of achieving any task and guide their decision in renewing her contract. Please help this woman rejoice in the decision to start a family, do not allow the negativity of others to drag her down. Wrap your loving arms of comfort around her today. Amen.


----------



## Deakydeaks

This is such a great thread, thanks for the inspiration! I'm 12 weeks and so thankful that the scan yesterday showed baby is fine :) God is good!


----------



## sxb

I also have good news. Had my scan and heard the most amazing thing today... The heartbeat!! Baby measured at 8 weeks and 162 beats per minute. Such a blessing!


----------



## JanLove2013

Hey Ladies, I hope you are all having a great week! 

I just wanted to pray a quickie prayer before I took my afternoon nap! 

Lord, I thank you for each and every woman on this message board. I pray that you continue to keep us strong throughout this process. I pray that you take away our fears of something going wrong in our lives from our pregnancies to things going on in the work place. I pray that you handle every issues in a way that only you can. I pray that you restore our doubts with optimistic views for the season you have us all in. We will be Great Mothers, Wives, and Women! Lord thank you for Grace and Mercy. in Jesus name I pray all these things. 
Amen.


----------



## Mom To 2

Had some very light spotting today so went in for bloodwork. My levels were perfect, going back Fri to see if my levels are rising normally. Please keep my baby in your prayers...


----------



## cherrylee

LillyLee said:


> I followed this thread over from the Christian Ladies TTC thread. I really enjoyed the daily devotionals and Bible verses on that one. I understand that there are a multitude of religions and various beliefs but I think that since this thread was started as a support for Christian moms-to-be we shouldn't stop posting our Bible verses or prayer requests for each other. If any of the other women disagree with this and want to start a "prayer and support" thread for any religion to post that's great, but I enjoy that this one was started by a Christian woman for Christian women and we all share a common belief in one true God. There are many "denominations" that fall under the Christian heading: Catholic, Baptist, Protestant, Presbyterian, Episcopalian, etc (I'm not going to list them all) but we all have Christianity in common and that's what this thread is about.

Thanks. Add pagan to that list. I also meant god not gods in my first post but I can see how the religiously uneducated would mistake that.

Our bibles basically speak the same words, a pagan bible is older that the Christian bible but I can see the confusion.

I wasn't hurt until all the PMs I had received and then I realized you guys are bullies, it does not feel good to be Bullied by a bunch of ignorant people. 

Open your eyes, what I said had meaning and truth and none of you opened your heart to receive my prayer. That is not only hurtful but you should be ashamed of yourselves. Maybe I am more Christian that you claim to be?! 

I'd be happy to be banned from BnB as after opening my eyes and realizing you guys were plain out being hurtful instead of welcoming to someone who just wanted to pray for their unborn child and those who have offered advice and help, just shut down. IMO that's not Christian. 

Judge me, judge not lest ye be judged. It was in the pagan bible first, I guess that's why some find it so hard to stick too!


----------



## cherrylee

I wanted to add that I hadn't read the thread after the page I posted on until now. I also want to add that I do not judge religions, Christianity to me is paganism (even though paganisim has been almost loved to be older).

I want to add in a writing from both the Christian and pagan writings and then I will go, with a crushed heart, without sinking more and more low to the level I feel I've been knocked down too... 

An inscription to Mithras reads: "He who will not eat of my body and drink of my blood, so that he will be made on with me and I with him, the same shall not know salvation." 1 In John 6:53-54, Jesus is said to have repeated this theme: "...Except ye eat the flesh of the Son of man, and drink his blood, ye have no life in you.	Whoso eateth my flesh, and drinketh my blood, hath eternal life; and I will raise him up at the last day."


----------



## princesspreg

Good report: I am back and doing well. Going for massive check ups on Thursday. I thank God for his purpose.


----------



## Mrs5707

cherrylee said:


> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> I followed this thread over from the Christian Ladies TTC thread. I really enjoyed the daily devotionals and Bible verses on that one. I understand that there are a multitude of religions and various beliefs but I think that since this thread was started as a support for Christian moms-to-be we shouldn't stop posting our Bible verses or prayer requests for each other. If any of the other women disagree with this and want to start a "prayer and support" thread for any religion to post that's great, but I enjoy that this one was started by a Christian woman for Christian women and we all share a common belief in one true God. There are many "denominations" that fall under the Christian heading: Catholic, Baptist, Protestant, Presbyterian, Episcopalian, etc (I'm not going to list them all) but we all have Christianity in common and that's what this thread is about.
> 
> Thanks. Add pagan to that list. I also meant god not gods in my first post but I can see how the religiously uneducated would mistake that.
> 
> Our bibles basically speak the same words, a pagan bible is older that the Christian bible but I can see the confusion.
> 
> I wasn't hurt until all the PMs I had received and then I realized you guys are bullies, it does not feel good to be Bullied by a bunch of ignorant people.
> 
> Open your eyes, what I said had meaning and truth and none of you opened your heart to receive my prayer. That is not only hurtful but you should be ashamed of yourselves. Maybe I am more Christian that you claim to be?!
> 
> I'd be happy to be banned from BnB as after opening my eyes and realizing you guys were plain out being hurtful instead of welcoming to someone who just wanted to pray for their unborn child and those who have offered advice and help, just shut down. IMO that's not Christian.
> 
> Judge me, judge not lest ye be judged. It was in the pagan bible first, I guess that's why some find it so hard to stick too!Click to expand...

Thank you but WE are not ignorant or religiously uneducated. You knew what you were doing when you got on a CHRISTIAN thread and wanted to introduce another religion, just to stir something up. Fortunately there are enough true Christians on here to stand up for God and not allow our little prayer group to be penetrated by something ungodly. You can make all the comparisons you want, Christianity is also connected to Islam but it's no where near the same thing and just because the rest of the world is stuck in this politically correct bandwagon doesn't mean it will be accepted everywhere so go ahead and create your own thread and pray to whomever you choose! I pray that you are touched by the Holy Spirit of God and that your soul is saved!


----------



## LillyLee

Deakydeaks said:


> This is such a great thread, thanks for the inspiration! I'm 12 weeks and so thankful that the scan yesterday showed baby is fine :) God is good!

Welcome Deakydeaks! :hugs: We are so glad to have you here with us rejoicing in the sweet unborn babies that God has placed in our lives to nourish and care for. Feel free to join in the prayer requests and uplifting and motivational conversations with these other Christian women!


----------



## LillyLee

sxb said:


> I also have good news. Had my scan and heard the most amazing thing today... The heartbeat!! Baby measured at 8 weeks and 162 beats per minute. Such a blessing!

This is wonderful news sxb! Keep us updated on your sweet gift from God! We will continue to pray that the heavenly Father will keep His arms around you and your child!


----------



## LillyLee

Mom To 2 said:


> Had some very light spotting today so went in for bloodwork. My levels were perfect, going back Fri to see if my levels are rising normally. Please keep my baby in your prayers...

Lord I ask that Mom To 2 will be blessed this week, that You will comfort her and bring her peace in these early days of her pregnancy. Give the doctors knowledge in their procedures as they care for her and allow the strength of your love to wash over her with this beautiful new life that is developing within her. Amen.


----------



## LillyLee

princesspreg said:


> Good report: I am back and doing well. Going for massive check ups on Thursday. I thank God for his purpose.

PrincessPreg this is wonderful! :happydance: I will be praying that your Thursday checks go as planned and that God's strength and love will continue to encourage you throughout each day.


----------



## LillyLee

I love the idea of Wordless Wednesdays. Where posting a simple, evocative picture can cause us so much joy and make us understand how beautiful the life God has given us really is. 

One of my favorite types of baby pictures is the image of a parent holding those tiny baby feet. Every time I see it I am reminded of the poem, "Footprints in the Sand" and how at so many times in our lives we look back on the heartache and the hardest times we've ever been through and wonder, "Where was God when I needed him the most?" The poem says it all and makes me feel so insignificant when I stop and understand that during the worst things I've ever been through God was there, like He always promised, except instead of walking beside me, He held me in His arms.

God has given each and every one of us the beautiful gift of carrying a life. We didn't create the life, but somehow we're worthy enough for Him to trust us with nourishing this baby, teaching it Godly ways, and helping him or her grow up to be a warrior for Christ. I also know that for a little one, as parents we are like God to them. We make and enforce the rules, they answer to us, and at times when their tiny world is spinning out of control we have the ability to pick them up, just like God, and carry them through the roughest spots. Even though as moms we all know that it will be God carrying us, carrying the child, because there's no way we're able to do all of this alone.

Lord, I thank you for the lives you have given to these women. You alone are glorious and worthy of praise. I ask that You continue to comfort them through the hardest parts of their lives, and especially the hardest parts of their pregnancies which can be fraught with so many emotions. Lift them in Your arms Father and carry them through these rough patches with the faith and encouragement that they only need to lean on You. In Your precious name, Amen.
 



Attached Files:







baby-feet.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tiff

I can understand where the hurt feelings are coming from, but that's no reason to lash out and get angry and calling people names. :nope:

The forum is huge, a new thread could be created where you can get the love and support that you want from people who feel the same way. Again, I totally understand the hurt feelings... I probably would have felt the same if I had asked for something and not gotten it.

But if I'm honest, I wouldn't have gone into a Christian support thread asking for Pagan support. Everyone is allowed to have their own beliefs, and you can't force them to accept you anymore than someone else can force you to accept them. (I know that's not the case, but just speaking generally here). 

I'm cringing as I type this as Religion has always been and always will be a hot topic. I'm sorry if I offended anyone - was never my intent. I hope everyone finds the love and support that they are after be it in this thread or on a different one.

:flower:


----------



## cherrylee

Mrs5707 said:


> cherrylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> I followed this thread over from the Christian Ladies TTC thread. I really enjoyed the daily devotionals and Bible verses on that one. I understand that there are a multitude of religions and various beliefs but I think that since this thread was started as a support for Christian moms-to-be we shouldn't stop posting our Bible verses or prayer requests for each other. If any of the other women disagree with this and want to start a "prayer and support" thread for any religion to post that's great, but I enjoy that this one was started by a Christian woman for Christian women and we all share a common belief in one true God. There are many "denominations" that fall under the Christian heading: Catholic, Baptist, Protestant, Presbyterian, Episcopalian, etc (I'm not going to list them all) but we all have Christianity in common and that's what this thread is about.
> 
> Thanks. Add pagan to that list. I also meant god not gods in my first post but I can see how the religiously uneducated would mistake that.
> 
> Our bibles basically speak the same words, a pagan bible is older that the Christian bible but I can see the confusion.
> 
> I wasn't hurt until all the PMs I had received and then I realized you guys are bullies, it does not feel good to be Bullied by a bunch of ignorant people.
> 
> Open your eyes, what I said had meaning and truth and none of you opened your heart to receive my prayer. That is not only hurtful but you should be ashamed of yourselves. Maybe I am more Christian that you claim to be?!
> 
> I'd be happy to be banned from BnB as after opening my eyes and realizing you guys were plain out being hurtful instead of welcoming to someone who just wanted to pray for their unborn child and those who have offered advice and help, just shut down. IMO that's not Christian.
> 
> Judge me, judge not lest ye be judged. It was in the pagan bible first, I guess that's why some find it so hard to stick too!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you but WE are not ignorant or religiously uneducated. You knew what you were doing when you got on a CHRISTIAN thread and wanted to introduce another religion, just to stir something up. Fortunately there are enough true Christians on here to stand up for God and not allow our little prayer group to be penetrated by something ungodly. You can make all the comparisons you want, Christianity is also connected to Islam but it's no where near the same thing and just because the rest of the world is stuck in this politically correct bandwagon doesn't mean it will be accepted everywhere so go ahead and create your own thread and pray to whomever you choose! I pray that you are touched by the Holy Spirit of God and that your soul is saved!Click to expand...

The Christian church accepts my prayer, if I hadn't have said it you would have never known. Paganism is basically Christianity,
Or did you forget?

Don't worry about praying for my soul darling, I don't need it. Not from someone like you. Call yourself Christian yet you don't act like one.

I wot be back here to read your useless remarks :)


----------



## cherrylee

Tiff said:


> I can understand where the hurt feelings are coming from, but that's no reason to lash out and get angry and calling people names. :nope:
> 
> The forum is huge, a new thread could be created where you can get the love and support that you want from people who feel the same way. Again, I totally understand the hurt feelings... I probably would have felt the same if I had asked for something and not gotten it.
> 
> But if I'm honest, I wouldn't have gone into a Christian support thread asking for Pagan support. Everyone is allowed to have their own beliefs, and you can't force them to accept you anymore than someone else can force you to accept them. (I know that's not the case, but just speaking generally here).
> 
> I'm cringing as I type this as Religion has always been and always will be a hot topic. I'm sorry if I offended anyone - was never my intent. I hope everyone finds the love and support that they are after be it in this thread or on a different one.
> 
> :flower:

I never once asked for pagan support, I asked to be allowed to pray for my unborn baby and that's te point you people are missing. I only said I was pagan so that these people knew why I had avoided the thread in the first place, I didn't come here to change their hate filled religion. 

I can asking to be allowed to pray. Plain and simple. I wouldn't come to a thread and try to force my religion on anyone and that's not what happened at all if you had of read what I wrote in the first place. I simply asked for support from people who share the same bible as the one I read, the one that out dates any Christian bible. If I had of said Anglican they would have taken it just fine but I am sure they stopped reading once they seen pagan.


----------



## Tiff

Like I said before, I get why you were upset and hurt. I also said I would have felt the same. 

However, since you are not getting what you were wanting from here perhaps making a thread to gather like minded people to pray for your baby? :flower: For what it is worth, you and your little one are in my thoughts and and I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## princesspreg

Don't get why if a person is hungry, but ask for bread from the hair salon rather than the baker, and when bread is not given, the person curses at you and undermines the hair salon because what was being asked was not received. I truly do not get it. Lest the person had a different motive.

Then ask for bread from the Baker and for one's hair to be done at the hair salon. If by chance one comes to the hair salon and we have bread to offer....will gladly give in love. But if one comes in peace and asks amiss, their voice is in vain. God is not the God of confusion. I say it in love. 

Be ye kind to one another, tender hearted, forgiven one another. However, Jesus never stayed long in a city that believed not his miracles. he did his works, prayed and moved on.

All the best to you Cherry Lee and should you ever desire to ask for prayers we are here. However if you do not get what is being shared with likeminded folks, then people do not tarry...you are welcomed but free to share likemindedness elsewhere.

Please do not take it for more than what was written.


----------



## future hopes

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::hug:

wow i cant thank u enough for putting a christian thread up. i am 5 and a half weeks pregnant not planed but i believe its a miricle as last feb i underwent a life saving opp a liver transplant. i also suffer seisures and have bipoler im on so meny meds and was terified they wud make me terminate gods presious gift. im feeling the best i felt in ages its amazing and wats more amazing i can keep this precious little miricle growing inside me. seen a midwife today and my preg is con very high risk i have to be consultant lead. im gonna prey to our lord to keep all us ladys and our little peanuts safe and healthy. im scared something is gonna go wrong but im trying to stay positive all tests r coming up very dark so im hoping thats a good sign this one is a sticker. this will b my fourth child i have had 3 m/c in the past. but im really trying to stay positive:thumbup: lots of :hugs: for u all xxx


----------



## LolaAnn

Thank you ladies for all your prayers. I strongly believe that everyone's prayers have allowed this pregnancy to continue on healthily .. my 12 week scan today showed a bouncing healthy baby.. Praise God. Praying for everyone's unborn babies and health this evening xx


----------



## Onceuponatime

That we have a CHRISTIAN thread up!! This is so amazing. Thank you so much to whoever did this... you are truly awesome and I'm so thankful for this! 

I just found out I was pregnant about 10 days ago or so.... and I went to my first dr apt yesterday, going again tomorrow to get more blood work done. I've had 4 miscarriages this year and this is the furthest I have gotten. I know it's early but I can't help but be happy that I've made it this far!! 

I pray that all of you have SAFE and HEALTHY babies, that you feel God's love during this emotional time (well Idk about yall, but I have been super emotional), and that we make it to the end <3 

You're in my thoughts, as I've been going through and reading all of these... i'm just teary eye'd looking at it all. Hormone central :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies!!!

Just wanted to drop by to say hello and for you all to know I have been praying for your babies and pregnancies this evening especially.I guess God led me here to check in and see whas going on and I am lifting each of you up to Jesus!!

Enjoy each day of your pregnancies,remember you are all carrying a miracle your children could be the next presidents,astronauts,evangelists,preachers,teachers,you are carrying the leaders of tommorow in your wombs!!Praise God!!

Be blessed and your families too xx 

I am going to stay with mum for a while to recover from the surgery and grieve, everyday I am up and down and I really need time. I just know that God is getting ready to take me out of this pit and I will return to this group in His timing with a bean of my own xx 

Love to you ALL xxxmwaaahxxx


----------



## LillyLee

future hopes said:


> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::hug:
> 
> wow i cant thank u enough for putting a christian thread up. i am 5 and a half weeks pregnant not planed but i believe its a miricle as last feb i underwent a life saving opp a liver transplant. i also suffer seisures and have bipoler im on so meny meds and was terified they wud make me terminate gods presious gift. im feeling the best i felt in ages its amazing and wats more amazing i can keep this precious little miricle growing inside me. seen a midwife today and my preg is con very high risk i have to be consultant lead. im gonna prey to our lord to keep all us ladys and our little peanuts safe and healthy. im scared something is gonna go wrong but im trying to stay positive all tests r coming up very dark so im hoping thats a good sign this one is a sticker. this will b my fourth child i have had 3 m/c in the past. but im really trying to stay positive:thumbup: lots of :hugs: for u all xxx

Welcome future hopes! :hugs: We are so glad you found us! We are a great group of women devoted to prayer and fellowship through the Lord. We will be praying that God brings you the encouragement and strength to battle your fears and to calm your worries during this time.


----------



## LillyLee

LolaAnn said:


> Thank you ladies for all your prayers. I strongly believe that everyone's prayers have allowed this pregnancy to continue on healthily .. my 12 week scan today showed a bouncing healthy baby.. Praise God. Praying for everyone's unborn babies and health this evening xx

LolaAnn this is wonderful! God is good and I am so glad you got to see your LO and that everything looked healthy and well! Keep us updated and we will be keeping you in our prayers!


----------



## LillyLee

Onceuponatime said:


> That we have a CHRISTIAN thread up!! This is so amazing. Thank you so much to whoever did this... you are truly awesome and I'm so thankful for this!
> 
> I just found out I was pregnant about 10 days ago or so.... and I went to my first dr apt yesterday, going again tomorrow to get more blood work done. I've had 4 miscarriages this year and this is the furthest I have gotten. I know it's early but I can't help but be happy that I've made it this far!!
> 
> I pray that all of you have SAFE and HEALTHY babies, that you feel God's love during this emotional time (well Idk about yall, but I have been super emotional), and that we make it to the end <3
> 
> You're in my thoughts, as I've been going through and reading all of these... i'm just teary eye'd looking at it all. Hormone central :)

Welcome! We are so glad you have found this group. Keep us updated on the news you receive from your appointments and we will continue keeping you and your LO in our daily prayers. God is truly amazing and I can definitely see his love and encouragement as our little prayer group continues to grow each day. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Im prey for us all god is amazing. Ive been saved from desth twice now We LOVE YOU LORD. Im getting all emotianal. Xxx


----------



## JanLove2013

Hey Ladies I had a scan yesterday and I got to see my little bean dancing around in my belly.. He even played a little peek a boo with us!! I am glad Dad got see see him ( or her) lol .. 

Lord you are AMAZING!! Thank you for the blessings that you have given us. Thank you for comforting our sisters who are dealing with all that comes with carrying a child. Help us to be strong for those in need. Bind us together Lord as we look to this thread for reassurance in times of worry. I pray that we continue to lift each other up in prayer everyday. 


Have a wonderful day ladies! 
~ JanLove


----------



## Seoul

This is a great thread! I would like to join as well we have been TTC for over 5 years and have had 3 m/c's currently 4 weeks pregnant and hoping this is our time! All of you will be in my prayers and we could definitely use all the prayers we can get! 

Hope you all have a blessed day!


----------



## Bookity

What a wonderful thread to see! I am a firm believer in the power of prayer. So amazing to see you ladies come together for each other.

I'm 18 weeks just today! Have my anatomy scan on July 11th. Truth be told I'm a bit nervous about it. My SIL got bad news at her u/s in January (lost her baby a month later). I know what happened to her was like a 1/5000 chance and I've heard of sooooo many scans with no problems whatsoever. It's just hard to get excited when tragedy has hit so close to home before. I wish I could let go of this worry!

I'll pray for all of you ladies to have wonderful healthy babies!


----------



## future hopes

i preyed for us all last night. im still scared about my health and the babys. the meds im on cud cause problems es mt seizure ones, i know someone who lost her baby wen she was 7 months pregnany due to her epilepsy meds, this was a few yrs back now. my dr says i must still take them cuz i had 2 big seizures early this year. please cud u prey for me and baby to be ok. i dont really like preying for myself i feel selfish. im so worried app my liver rejection meds are ok to take they can make baby a little smaller but dont mind that because my others have all been on the larger size. i just want him/her and myself to be healthy.

also can i ask u all something?
wen i was in a coma wen i had to have my emergency transplant due to acute liver failure. i kinda looked down on myself.
i looked very piecfull and there was no tubes. the other things i noticed was everything from floor walls my gown my hospital bed and sheets were all a brillient white. i remeber feeling very piecfull and safe and i didnt wanna come back but i had to for my other 3 children, there also someone there with me and all i felt was warmth and love. what do u think this means? i only remember it a few weeks after i had the op. its amazing. :flower:


----------



## Mrs5707

Onceuponatime said:


> That we have a CHRISTIAN thread up!! This is so amazing. Thank you so much to whoever did this... you are truly awesome and I'm so thankful for this!
> 
> I just found out I was pregnant about 10 days ago or so.... and I went to my first dr apt yesterday, going again tomorrow to get more blood work done. I've had 4 miscarriages this year and this is the furthest I have gotten. I know it's early but I can't help but be happy that I've made it this far!!
> 
> I pray that all of you have SAFE and HEALTHY babies, that you feel God's love during this emotional time (well Idk about yall, but I have been super emotional), and that we make it to the end <3
> 
> You're in my thoughts, as I've been going through and reading all of these... i'm just teary eye'd looking at it all. Hormone central :)

Thank you for joining us in the power of prayer! I pray that you will receive comfort and motivation from this thread as well as a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## LillyLee

I know that during the early weeks of pregnancy we feel so many things such as worry, anxiousness, relief and joy; but I think a lot of times we forget to be thankful for everything else God has placed in our lives because we are so focused on keeping the tiny life within us alive.

This morning as I was getting ready for work I began flipping through DHs Daddy Book and at the very back was a birth story from the point of a man. It intrigued me as I enjoy reading through the birth stories here on BnB but obviously they are all from the mothers point of view. The fathers version of the birth story went something like this, Went to hospital to be induced, wife received Pitocin, contractions began to get heavier, I wondered if I needed to put on gloves and deliver the baby myself, everything happened really fast, the doctor came in, we had a daughter. There was more to it than that but it made me laugh at how calmly this dad had recounted his story. Now go read a birth story on this forum from the womans point of view. Its going to read more along the lines of a minute by minute replay of a sporting event. The mom is going to recount when she went into transition and how many hours of active pushing she endured, whether or not the epidural was actually working and just how much everyone in the room was driving her crazy. 

What this reminds me of is how our heavenly Father would write our stories if we had the chance to read them. From our point of view its going to sound so dramatic and fraught with emotion. We will talk about our horrible days, how much sickness we have, how we just wish we could enjoy eating once again and not feel fat/pimply/weepy/nauseated. But Gods calm story may read like this, Lilly is embracing pregnancy, today her baby developed enough to suck his thumb. We dont really ever see the Fathers side of the story even though we know he has one. What we should all remember is that God is the calm in the storm of our lives. He is the one we can turn to when we need something steadfast and constant. We can rely on him to write our stories and do it in such a way to always bring glory to Him. This is what I am thankful for. I am so thankful that He is there to always watch over me and be the calming presence I need to make it through each day that is presented to me. 

*John 16:33 "I have told you all this so that you may have peace in me. Here on earth you will have many trials and sorrows. But take heart, because I have overcome the world."*

*Nahum 1:7 "The LORD is good, a stronghold in the day of trouble; he knows those who take refuge in him."*

*Psalm 119:76 "May your unfailing love be my comfort, according to your promise to your servant."*

*Pslam 136:1 "Give thanks to the Lord for he is good, his steadfast love endures forever."*

Today I am thankful for so many things but especially for the fact that my DH received a conditional job offer from a company he applied for quite a while ago. There is still a long road ahead with background checks and psychological testing but Im really hoping and praying if this is Gods plan for us He will make it happen. It will be such a relief if he has a job when this baby is born. What is everyone else thankful for?


----------



## future hopes

life. my children. the beutiful world that our lord created and many more things. xxx:hugs:


----------



## Kellen

Lilly,

Thank you for putting things in such an awesome perspective. We, as humans, tend to forget that the focus is not just on us and our worries. Each day our Dad holds us in the palm of his hands and loves us unconditionally. Occasionally we do things that hurt Him, but he continues to love us even through disappointments. Even though I still have fears about loosing this sticky bean I love him/her unconditionally and do not regret any part of this amazing experience. So thank you for the scripture and perspective.


----------



## Bookity

My beautiful daughter, a so far healthy pregnancy, in laws who are always so suppottive and helpful, and having a place like this to share my joys and my worries.

Philippians 4:6&7 - Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Beanonorder

Today I am thankful to the long weekend ahead. I am dealing with so much at the moment and am just so grateful that I'm at least getting a few days just to have a time out. 
I hope to spend some just listening to God. I know he he doesn't give us more than we can handle but I'm really starting to feel like I've reached my limit.


----------



## LillyLee

Bookity said:


> My beautiful daughter, a so far healthy pregnancy, in laws who are always so suppottive and helpful, and having a place like this to share my joys and my worries.
> 
> Philippians 4:6&7 - Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

That is my absolute favorite verse! It says it all.


----------



## Bookity

I am such a worrier (less now than I used to be) and it really helps to remember that verse. I think of it often.


----------



## LillyLee

Absolutely. It was the verse I kept tacked to my mirror and saw every morning when I was searching and interviewing for jobs and it was also the verse that I read everyday during the TTC process. I definitely love the simplicity of it.


----------



## princesspreg

Praise report: had my NT scan today and just want to give God thanks for no down syndrome (never doubted)...healthy moving fetus.....and though I don't feel so wonderful in my body.....I am thankful.


----------



## prayingforbby

So happy to hear of answered prayer requests here from jobs to great scans.

I am so thankful to God for this pregnancy. I get so excited when I think of what God is creating inside of me! There would be times when I would start worrying about my child, but then I just remember that God has it covered. I feel so much calmer this pregnancy than I did in the last one. 

I continue to pray for everyone especially those that are worried, anxious, nervous, etc. Just know that God has his hands on your baby, and knows everything about them :)


----------



## Mrs5707

Today has been a struggle to be thankful and joyful, even though there are so many wonderful things in my life to be thankful and joyful for. My mother is driving me crazy, we are on our annual week long family vacation and she will just not cut me any slack. We have argued 3 out of the 5 days we've been down here so far. I am trying very hard to maintain grace but it is wearing on my ever hormonal body. 

So today I'm praying that the Lord grant me the grace needed to get through these next couple days with a good attitude and the ability to control my moods without letting them control me, and to remember all the wonderful things in my life that I have to be thankful for, like my awesome husband, friends, and family and this precious little life He has blessed me with. In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## JanLove2013

princesspreg said:


> Praise report: had my NT scan today and just want to give God thanks for no down syndrome (never doubted)...healthy moving fetus.....and though I don't feel so wonderful in my body.....I am thankful.

Amazing Praise Report! :happydance: I know the feeling I got to see my little bean yesterday, and I am in Love! God is Awesome. See how he takes away our fears and shows His Greatness! I am also very Thankful! WE ARE SO BLESSED.


----------



## Mom To 2

Today I am also very thankful for my husband and children, extended family, great friends, and my sweet dogs. I am so blessed for all the loving relationships in my life, praise be to God!


----------



## Mom To 2

Please keep me in your prayers today. I go in for bloodwork, a followup from Tues, to make sure my hcg is rising and pregnancy is progressing. I'm a little worried, but trusting God.


----------



## future hopes

hello fellow christonsi prey u r all well, plz cud i get u all to prey 4 a lady called baby-bugs she sufferd a missed m/c at 12 wks and its been 7 wks since her D&C. shes so worried bless her she thinks she is pregnant again but the drs are keeping her beta numbers from her and making her wait till tommorow shes so anxious and i wud just love us all to prey she gets the happy news she deservs and that she has a healthy new pregnancy. thank u ladys sending u all huggs and much love and of corse preys xxx:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

I have been praying for each of my kids from the moment I knew we were expecting. I also pray for their future spouses... DH's mom and sisters are not very kind people and I don't wish that kind of drama on any of my kids. I want them to have loving, God fearing in-law families that are sweet, authentic and wise.


----------



## chichifab

Hi Ladies,

Can I Join???? My husband and I have had a long journey to get pregnant. After 3 IVF cycles we finally got pregnant. God almighty has been so faithful to us! He has given us grace and strength to get here and I pray that he continues to do so as this is just the beginning. I have been reading a book called "Supernatural Birth" my friend recommend and it's very good! It follows the scriptures and it tells how to combat fear. Fear wasn't created by God but by the enemy. Let us give thanks and praise God for this wonderful blessing. 
I'm glad I found this thread xx


----------



## nesSAH

Hi ladies :hi:

Just found out I was pg yesterday. Had a MC in March and looking forward to a beautiful and successful pregnancy this time by God's special grace.

Does anyone have scripture verses we could read to our bumps on a daily basis? Especially Psalms? I'm trying to get my mom to give me a list as well.

Much thanks!

Wishing you all the blessings of motherhood :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

Nessah! Yay! I tested yesterday too- #3 on it's way for me :) will be praying for you xxx


----------



## future hopes

welcome to all the new ladys. sending u all love and preyers. x:hugs:


----------



## Mrs5707

Welcome newbies! Congrats on your pregnancies and were all praying for each other for a healthy and happy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone cud i ask u all to prey for me and my baby:cry:

ive just been google my seizure meds (levetiracetam) and its really not looking hopefull:cry:
some sites said they can cause low birth wait but other said they can cause adnormalities m/c and still birth. :cry: i was so happy to b pregnant after goin through much i believe its a miricle, but now im just filled with dread. i really dont want to lose my baby at all. i saw my midwife on tuesday and she said the pregnancy consultant up the hospital dont want me taking them, but wen the midwife went and asked a dr he said i must still take because i had 2 seizures earlier this yr. i dont c my pregnancy consultant till july 3rd. i was so so happy but now im just filled with dread. i dont know wat to do i just keep crying plz plz help me. i reall;y wanna stop taking them now cuz i dont want to risk losing my baby i care more about my baby than myself plz help:cry:


----------



## Bookity

Will be praying for you and baby future hopes.

Is there any alternative medicine? I'm sorry that you are going thru this worry. Though you should probably stay away from google. You're more likely to come across bad news than good. It doesn't mean the outcome is a certainty and it will only make you worry. Is it possible for your consultant and your doc to get together (talk) and figure something out?


----------



## future hopes

thank u sweety.

no i cant stop them my dr wont let me but wen i c my pregnancy consultant its all to to with my meds and everything so she may lower the dose or change them. a lady got back to me saying her friend was on the same thing with both her boys and they were healthy so im am hopfull hun. x


----------



## Lady Luck

I'd like to join please? :wave:

After two previous losses (I don't like to discuss these) I am praying for the strength to handle this pregnancy, however it may go. Have had a couple of problems so far, but I'm trying to keep the faith. :flower:


----------



## future hopes

hello hunny 

ill prey ive been preying for loads of ladies on here and i prey we all have a very healthy pregnancys and a perfect little bundle of joy .
ive suffered 3 losses and this pregnancy is high risk because of my health also the baby cud have problems i was feeling very negative yesterday and preyed last nite that everything will b ok and normol, i also preyed for everyone on here i got really emotional. today ive woken and i feel alot more positive. i will prey for u also hunny. [-o&lt;
all the ladys r lovely on here really supportive, :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Seoul

Please pray for me and my baby so that my next beta HCG levels are rising as they should! Thank you all and you all are in my prayers!!


----------



## Kellen

Happy Monday Everyone!

I pray that everyone had a refreshing weekend. Although I'm still battling 24/7 nausea I enjoyed fellowship this weekend. Today I will hear back about my hCG levels from the test last Thursday. Besides feeling nauseous all the time and wanting to crawl back into bed everything seems to be going well. I praise Jesus for all these symptoms I never experienced with my m/c. Let's me know that He is faithful and that there is a little one within me.


----------



## duffers

Dear All,
May I please join your group? I have been reading with interest and felt Jesus' love and grace shining from the pages. However, I was so sad to read the 'altercation' relating to the pagan visitor.

I'm afraid I'm not as eloquent as some when it comes to putting my prayers down in writing but I'm praying for this group, and the gifts we are growing, and wishing peace to everyone.

I will be reading the prayers and scripture posted with interest.
x


----------



## Kellen

Good morning, Ladies. I need some serious prayer today. For some reason I seem to be under a dark cloud today. I feel depressed and am having a hard time accepting the fact that my baby is okay. I know that fear does not come from the Lord. Your encouragement and prayers are wonderful and I am so grateful to you all.
I have no idea where these doubts are coming from. I do not have any symptoms of m/c or loss; I just feel down. So please pray that I can just feel Jesus and put my entire trust in Him. Thank you.


----------



## LillyLee

Good morning ladies! I hope you all had wonderful weekends and welcome to all of the new ladies who have joined the group. 

My weekend got a little out of control and it's difficult when in a small department everyone calls in sick on a Monday morning. I will hopefully have some sort of devotional to post tomorrow as I'm usually struck with inspiration in the shower every morning.

:hugs: to you all! You're all in my prayers today.


----------



## LillyLee

Kellen said:


> Good morning, Ladies. I need some serious prayer today. For some reason I seem to be under a dark cloud today. I feel depressed and am having a hard time accepting the fact that my baby is okay. I know that fear does not come from the Lord. Your encouragement and prayers are wonderful and I am so grateful to you all.
> I have no idea where these doubts are coming from. I do not have any symptoms of m/c or loss; I just feel down. So please pray that I can just feel Jesus and put my entire trust in Him. Thank you.

Kellen I read your post and then opened up my daily devotional and the prayer that was written for today seemed to be like something that would help you. I'm so sorry you are feeling down and I definitely know it's hard to overcome fear and accept that everything happens to the Lord's purpose. As humans we are not accustomed to letting go of the control we think we have on our lives.

"O wonderful Lord, you have called me to be a mother. You have given me a monumental and magnificent job! But I can't do it alone; I don't have what it takes. I need you. I need your equipping. Help me to replace my "I can't" with "but God can". Help me to follow you and only do what you are calling me to do in your strength. Thank you for creating me and caring for me. May my life glorify you! In Jesus' name I pray, amen."


----------



## Kellen

Lilly,

Prayers work. At exactly the time you posted your message and devotion for me I felt an overwhelming sense of peace. Since then I have been able to regain my focus and excitement for this pregnancy. Thank you so much. You have no idea what that meant to me.


----------



## LillyLee

Good Morning Everyone! I don't have a picture today, but I would like to ask all of you to take a brief moment today to say a prayer for the families in Colorado Springs, CO who are evacuating their homes in the face of a huge wildfire. This place is very near and dear to my heart and it saddens me so much to see such a beautiful place ravaged. 

Lord, I pray that these families can find strength in You in this extremely difficult time. Keep them safe and help them cope during this trying time. Place Your loving hand on anyone whose home has been ruined so that they can understand through your peace and love that the possessions they have lost are only worldly and You alone Lord can replace these things with blessings from Your kingdom. It's so hard to let go of the control we have on our lives and not value items so highly but please help these individuals and families remember that the only truly priceless and irreplaceable items they own is their faith and love for you Father. Amen.


----------



## Bookity

Amen, Lilly.

One of my facebook friends is a Cadet at an Air Force Academy there, I have been reading his updates. The last I read showed they still had not evacuated the cadets and the fire was close, but that update was hours old, so I pray he (and the rest of his fellow cadets) is somewhere safe now.


----------



## Mrs5707

Well vacation is over, and the spat with my mother has ceased. Thank you all for your prayers. Work is over-whelming and I feel like a nutcase about to blow a gasket! Reading all the prayers and devotions are the only things keeping me sane... 

Welcome to all the newbies, and prayers go out to you all.
Thought for today:
God owes us nothing, yet continues to bless us anyway over and over again. We have all been so incredibly blessed, and not a one of us deserves anything. Let's all thank Him for doing what is truly unfair and selfless - lavishing us with blessings we don't deserve.
James 1:17 - Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights with whom there is no variation of shadow due to change.

I hope everybody has a peaceful and blessed day! If you're reading this you've already been blessed more than you deserve! :hugs:


----------



## Lady Luck

:flower: Amen Lilly.

Ladies if I can I'd like to ask you to include me in your prayers. I have another scan on Friday and I'm so nervous. My husband and I have suffered two previous losses (I don't like to talk about these) and I have had spotting and bleeding with this pregnancy. I am praying - not for good news, but for the strength to deal with whatever news I am given.

Thank you ladies :kiss:


----------



## future hopes

i know ur worries hun ive had 3 losses and it a awfull thing to go through. i havent had a scan yet and im worrying myself silly. i wont get one for 3 weeks or so but i c my high risk pregnancy consultant on tues and she has a portable scan in her room and im kinda hoping she will use it just so it can put my mind at rest. ill prey for u hunny ive been doin alot of preying lately and not just for myself for friends family and all the lovely ladies on here i prey we all have a healthy pregnancy and a beutifull healthy bundle of joy sending u preyers hunny:hugs:


----------



## Lady Luck

Thank you honey :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

ure very welcome sweetheart xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

This is such a lovely thread ladies - please may I join?

My husband and I pray daily for this baby to stay with us following three miscarriages. The same thing happened before having my DD and we found that the church helped us through the dark times giving us the hope and strength we needed.

Love and prayers to you all and your babies x


----------



## Eskimobabys

What an awesome thread! Well these aren't my babies but they are very special to me id love if you would keep them in your prayers as this pregnancy is the last shot the parents have at having biological children they have no more embryos this is it so I'm pray for these babies to be extra sticky and praying I can carry them to term!


----------



## kirstylm

I would love to join. I truly believe every baby is a blessing. Since my first bubba came along (now 2yrs old) I look at her every day (even when she is being a monkey) and count my blessings and thank god for her. She is amazing and were so lucky to have her. 

This is a lovely thread and I hope all your unborn children are healthy and growing well and lets hope they all walk on the right side of life and they stay safe, happy and loved. 

Xxxxx


----------



## future hopes

wow u r such a brave wonderfull lady to do this 4 couples who r unable to have there own thats just amazing. xx


----------



## future hopes

helloo ladies and welcome this is such a great thread. and ill b preying for all u newbies and everyone else god bless ladies and preyers 4 a very happy and healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

future hopes said:


> wow u r such a brave wonderfull lady to do this 4 couples who r unable to have there own thats just amazing. xx

:) Im just Gods instrument he's using me to bless them and they deserve it! I'm very lucky and bless to beable to be apart of helping someone archive a family! It's amazing that I'm able to this!


----------



## future hopes

such a insperation i think u r incredible its brillient just wow wow and wow. i just wanna thank our lord for woman like u without u these couples wud have no hope. u must b gods angel that gives these couples these amazing gifts from god. just wow xxx:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for the inspiration, thoughts and prayers that everyone continues to share. I don't always have something to share but I'm really grateful to read what others have to say!


----------



## Eskimobabys

future hopes said:


> such a insperation i think u r incredible its brillient just wow wow and wow. i just wanna thank our lord for woman like u without u these couples wud have no hope. u must b gods angel that gives these couples these amazing gifts from god. just wow xxx:hugs:

 Lol I know that what I am doing is extraordinary but I don't feel like I am an amazing person that is making a huge sacrifice to do this. I love being pregnant and I care about my IPs. It's a no-brainer for me. There's lots of things I can't do but this is something I can do to help someone so of course will do it!


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladys well im in hospital on a drip suffering a bit of dehidration. And had a few pains. Im having a scan in the morning and preying all will b well. Hope all u ladys are well xxxx


----------



## Mom To 2

future hopes said:


> Hello ladys well im in hospital on a drip suffering a bit of dehidration. And had a few pains. Im having a scan in the morning and preying all will b well. Hope all u ladys are well xxxx

Praying your out of there soon and everything goes ok. 
Keep us updated! *hugs*


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> Hello ladys well im in hospital on a drip suffering a bit of dehidration. And had a few pains. Im having a scan in the morning and preying all will b well. Hope all u ladys are well xxxx

You are in my prayers sis,the Lord be with you over night and watch over you during your scan in Jesus name - please let us know when you get that praise report xx Bree xx


----------



## aoverholt

I am so grateful for this thread. I am just under 5 weeks by my count with LOW progesterone the my OB doesn't seem to think is an issue. I've had some very minor very light brown spotting so my doctor is doing beta testing (second test was today and I'll find out the results tomorrow). I am filled with worry. I am praying so hard that I can lay this down and trust the Lords plan for this pregnancy but I am having such a hard time doing that. I desperately want this pregnancy to be healthy and I know He knows my heart, but any support and prayer from others would be so appreciated.


----------



## prayingforbby

Went for my appointment today and it was great! The doctor couldn't find the baby's heartbeat on the doppler, but it was a blessing in disguise. I was praying to get an ultrasound to see my baby, and the doctor did one since she couldn't find the heartbeat. There they were bouncing all around. 

Praying for all of you as your pregnancy progresses. Continue to trust God!


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies please can u prey for my baby because i think im gonna lose him/her:cry:

i had my scan and no heartbeat was found, she cud just about make out a fetel pole but was so tiny cud hardly c it so shes not 100per cent sure. i have to go back on the 9th of jul for another scan unless i start bleeding b4 then.

im trying to stay positive but its so hard. i just dont understand why she cudent c much i shud b 7 or 8 wks tommorow and she wud of seen that 4 sure. im so scared i really dont wanna lose this baby, ive lost 3 b4 and its so hard to get over something like that. they said i cud b earlier than i thought but think there just trying to make me feel better. my symptoms have all but stopt to. and tests arnt as dark as they was. so its just not loooking good. i just prey wen i go oon the 9th i get told good news, just seems like a lifetime to wait wen ur so worried. i cant stop crying today cuz its like history repeating it self. i am thankfulli have 3 great children but i really dont wanna lose this baby cud u all plz prey that my baby is indeed alive and well and ill be reashored on the 9th or even next wk on 3rd, i c my high risk pregnancy consultant then and im preying she will scan me maybe using the internal one as that was not used today. thanks for listining ladies:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> hello ladies please can u prey for my baby because i think im gonna lose him/her:cry:
> 
> i had my scan and no heartbeat was found, she cud just about make out a fetel pole but was so tiny cud hardly c it so shes not 100per cent sure. i have to go back on the 9th of jul for another scan unless i start bleeding b4 then.
> 
> im trying to stay positive but its so hard. i just dont understand why she cudent c much i shud b 7 or 8 wks tommorow and she wud of seen that 4 sure. im so scared i really dont wanna lose this baby, ive lost 3 b4 and its so hard to get over something like that. they said i cud b earlier than i thought but think there just trying to make me feel better. my symptoms have all but stopt to. and tests arnt as dark as they was. so its just not loooking good. i just prey wen i go oon the 9th i get told good news, just seems like a lifetime to wait wen ur so worried. i cant stop crying today cuz its like history repeating it self. i am thankfulli have 3 great children but i really dont wanna lose this baby cud u all plz prey that my baby is indeed alive and well and ill be reashored on the 9th or even next wk on 3rd, i c my high risk pregnancy consultant then and im preying she will scan me maybe using the internal one as that was not used today. thanks for listining ladies:hugs:

Hey sis,

I am so sorry to hear they couldnt hear heartbeat just yet-why did they not offer an internal scan straight away?:shrug:

Sis I praying for you and really thinking of you right now.

Lord,I lift up this sister to you.YOu are the God of the impossible so even when we get a bad report from the doctor You are still able to cause miracles to happen.I pray that your divine protection and mighty hand will be upon the baby and our dear sister will carry this baby to full term.Lord we call upon Your name right now because we know that when we pray in Your name miracles happen and that is what we need right now.LOrd comfort our sister and wipe away her tears and allow your peace to cover her right now LOrd,until her testimony comes through.In Jesus name AMen

Please keep us all updated xx:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

aoverholt said:


> I am so grateful for this thread. I am just under 5 weeks by my count with LOW progesterone the my OB doesn't seem to think is an issue. I've had some very minor very light brown spotting so my doctor is doing beta testing (second test was today and I'll find out the results tomorrow). I am filled with worry. I am praying so hard that I can lay this down and trust the Lords plan for this pregnancy but I am having such a hard time doing that. I desperately want this pregnancy to be healthy and I know He knows my heart, but any support and prayer from others would be so appreciated.

:hugs::hugs:Awww hun I know how scarey it is to have spotting because it is difficult to know if it means the worst or if it is just the natural process of pregnancy.

I will pray the Lords peace be with you and that He will protect the baby.

Father God,thank you that You love this sister so much and You also love the baby.Lord we pray right now for You to touch her body and touch the baby.Lord please allow our dear sister to carry this baby to full term.Let Your peace be with her from this moment forward and throughout her entire pregnancy.Let her pregnany be healthy and a time of drawing ever closer to You.Please comfort,stregthen and be with our dear sister during this time of uncertainty.Lord we are putting all of our trust in You for miracles to take place for our dear sister.ThankYou in advance,in Jesus name AMen 

Please update us when you can hun xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Just_married

cherrylee said:


> Mrs5707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherrylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> I followed this thread over from the Christian Ladies TTC thread. I really enjoyed the daily devotionals and Bible verses on that one. I understand that there are a multitude of religions and various beliefs but I think that since this thread was started as a support for Christian moms-to-be we shouldn't stop posting our Bible verses or prayer requests for each other. If any of the other women disagree with this and want to start a "prayer and support" thread for any religion to post that's great, but I enjoy that this one was started by a Christian woman for Christian women and we all share a common belief in one true God. There are many "denominations" that fall under the Christian heading: Catholic, Baptist, Protestant, Presbyterian, Episcopalian, etc (I'm not going to list them all) but we all have Christianity in common and that's what this thread is about.
> 
> Thanks. Add pagan to that list. I also meant god not gods in my first post but I can see how the religiously uneducated would mistake that.
> 
> Our bibles basically speak the same words, a pagan bible is older that the Christian bible but I can see the confusion.
> 
> I wasn't hurt until all the PMs I had received and then I realized you guys are bullies, it does not feel good to be Bullied by a bunch of ignorant people.
> 
> Open your eyes, what I said had meaning and truth and none of you opened your heart to receive my prayer. That is not only hurtful but you should be ashamed of yourselves. Maybe I am more Christian that you claim to be?!
> 
> I'd be happy to be banned from BnB as after opening my eyes and realizing you guys were plain out being hurtful instead of welcoming to someone who just wanted to pray for their unborn child and those who have offered advice and help, just shut down. IMO that's not Christian.
> 
> Judge me, judge not lest ye be judged. It was in the pagan bible first, I guess that's why some find it so hard to stick too!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you but WE are not ignorant or religiously uneducated. You knew what you were doing when you got on a CHRISTIAN thread and wanted to introduce another religion, just to stir something up. Fortunately there are enough true Christians on here to stand up for God and not allow our little prayer group to be penetrated by something ungodly. You can make all the comparisons you want, Christianity is also connected to Islam but it's no where near the same thing and just because the rest of the world is stuck in this politically correct bandwagon doesn't mean it will be accepted everywhere so go ahead and create your own thread and pray to whomever you choose! I pray that you are touched by the Holy Spirit of God and that your soul is saved!Click to expand...
> 
> The Christian church accepts my prayer, if I hadn't have said it you would have never known. Paganism is basically Christianity,
> Or did you forget?
> 
> Don't worry about praying for my soul darling, I don't need it. Not from someone like you. Call yourself Christian yet you don't act like one.
> 
> I wot be back here to read your useless remarks :)Click to expand...

Dear friend,

I am not pregnant, so I possibly shouldnt be on this thread. I want you to know that I know Princess Bree well who begun this group, she is one of the most selfless and humble people I have ever met. I know her heart when she created this thread was to welcome everyone so that she could pray in Jesus name for you and baby. I have never known Bree to be offensive or hurtful to anyone. I want you to know that she, and every other Christian here, is sorry if you have felt unwelcome, because it really isn't the case.

Religious debate is always good, it's great to question our beliefs so that we know deep down we are not blindly following others, but I believe there is a time and a place for debate, maybe this isn't it? I'm sure you would have much intellectual input if you begun a thread for debate on it or if you felt moved to bein a thread to educate us more on paganism. But to Christians it is as simple as this - We are Christians because we believe in the Christ when He said 'I am the way, the truth and the life, noone comes to the Father except through me' That is simply what I, as a Christian believe. My personal belief is that Jesus is the only way, you are 100% entitled to believe what you believe too. You are facing resistance to your views because you are trying to persuade Christians on here that paganism and Christianity are the same, I think you would be more successful and face less resistance by starting your own thread and explaining this in a nuetral space. I am not saying you are not welcome, I am saying I understand why both sides are upset here and I think you DESERVE your own ground to express your own beliefs.

There's only one more thing I want to add after apologising if you have been hurt or offended. And that is to say Christians as the LEAST perfect people, every one of us is a sinner, and that is why we need a saviour. So to accuse us of not acting like Christians is wrong, we sin, make mistakes, mess up all the time, but because of the perfect Christ, we have hope.

Leaving you hugs, love, compassion and hope for your future,
Just Married xxx


----------



## future hopes

thank u so so much ur prey was beutifull and u got me goin but not in a sad way in a happy way. i just cant thank u enough. and of coarse i will keep u all posted. 

i dont know why she didnt do a internal to b honest i found her a little rude and cold, like she didnt care. she did c a fetel pole my OH saw it to and it was in the rite place and that was with her just using the normol scanner and not the internel thingy so im taking this as a good sign.

also not to sure if i said but i thought i was 8 wks tommorow but wen i did one of those calculater thingys where u have to put the start of ur last period pluss ur cycle length and it came up i was 5+6 so 6 wks tommorow. i think drs judge it on a 28 day cycle but mine was a 36 day one. so that makes more sence with her unable to c heartbeat. i never new ur cycle length counted always just thought u counted from the first day of ur last period. as much as i hate the thought of being less than i thought im happy because it makes the scan thing make more sence.

im up there on the 9th jul, i do c my high risk pregnancy consultant on tues to discuss all my meds and also my care im hoping mayb she will scan me wen i tell her im not as far as i thought.

god bless u for ure beutifull and powerfull preyer xx:hugs:


----------



## _pinksparkles

I think I need some big time prayers ladies!!! I was told that I contracted hand foot and mouth while I was 8 weeks pregnant. I am praying that everything is okay, I just thought I would reach out to you all and ask for your prayers. Thanks Bree for starting this up. What an awesome idea. The power of God is so amazing and He does awesome things! I am due for an 11 week scan on July 12th, but I am so nervous and I am just praying that this didn't cause any harm to my little wee one. Thanks for reading! Praying for all of you as well!


----------



## Mrs5707

Just_married said:


> cherrylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs5707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherrylee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> I followed this thread over from the Christian Ladies TTC thread. I really enjoyed the daily devotionals and Bible verses on that one. I understand that there are a multitude of religions and various beliefs but I think that since this thread was started as a support for Christian moms-to-be we shouldn't stop posting our Bible verses or prayer requests for each other. If any of the other women disagree with this and want to start a "prayer and support" thread for any religion to post that's great, but I enjoy that this one was started by a Christian woman for Christian women and we all share a common belief in one true God. There are many "denominations" that fall under the Christian heading: Catholic, Baptist, Protestant, Presbyterian, Episcopalian, etc (I'm not going to list them all) but we all have Christianity in common and that's what this thread is about.
> 
> Thanks. Add pagan to that list. I also meant god not gods in my first post but I can see how the religiously uneducated would mistake that.
> 
> Our bibles basically speak the same words, a pagan bible is older that the Christian bible but I can see the confusion.
> 
> I wasn't hurt until all the PMs I had received and then I realized you guys are bullies, it does not feel good to be Bullied by a bunch of ignorant people.
> 
> Open your eyes, what I said had meaning and truth and none of you opened your heart to receive my prayer. That is not only hurtful but you should be ashamed of yourselves. Maybe I am more Christian that you claim to be?!
> 
> I'd be happy to be banned from BnB as after opening my eyes and realizing you guys were plain out being hurtful instead of welcoming to someone who just wanted to pray for their unborn child and those who have offered advice and help, just shut down. IMO that's not Christian.
> 
> Judge me, judge not lest ye be judged. It was in the pagan bible first, I guess that's why some find it so hard to stick too!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you but WE are not ignorant or religiously uneducated. You knew what you were doing when you got on a CHRISTIAN thread and wanted to introduce another religion, just to stir something up. Fortunately there are enough true Christians on here to stand up for God and not allow our little prayer group to be penetrated by something ungodly. You can make all the comparisons you want, Christianity is also connected to Islam but it's no where near the same thing and just because the rest of the world is stuck in this politically correct bandwagon doesn't mean it will be accepted everywhere so go ahead and create your own thread and pray to whomever you choose! I pray that you are touched by the Holy Spirit of God and that your soul is saved!Click to expand...
> 
> The Christian church accepts my prayer, if I hadn't have said it you would have never known. Paganism is basically Christianity,
> Or did you forget?
> 
> Don't worry about praying for my soul darling, I don't need it. Not from someone like you. Call yourself Christian yet you don't act like one.
> 
> I wot be back here to read your useless remarks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Dear friend,
> 
> I am not pregnant, so I possibly shouldnt be on this thread. I want you to know that I know Princess Bree well who begun this group, she is one of the most selfless and humble people I have ever met. I know her heart when she created this thread was to welcome everyone so that she could pray in Jesus name for you and baby. I have never known Bree to be offensive or hurtful to anyone. I want you to know that she, and every other Christian here, is sorry if you have felt unwelcome, because it really isn't the case.
> 
> Religious debate is always good, it's great to question our beliefs so that we know deep down we are not blindly following others, but I believe there is a time and a place for debate, maybe this isn't it? I'm sure you would have much intellectual input if you begun a thread for debate on it or if you felt moved to bein a thread to educate us more on paganism. But to Christians it is as simple as this - We are Christians because we believe in the Christ when He said 'I am the way, the truth and the life, noone comes to the Father except through me' That is simply what I, as a Christian believe. My personal belief is that Jesus is the only way, you are 100% entitled to believe what you believe too. You are facing resistance to your views because you are trying to persuade Christians on here that paganism and Christianity are the same, I think you would be more successful and face less resistance by starting your own thread and explaining this in a nuetral space. I am not saying you are not welcome, I am saying I understand why both sides are upset here and I think you DESERVE your own ground to express your own beliefs.
> 
> There's only one more thing I want to add after apologising if you have been hurt or offended. And that is to say Christians as the LEAST perfect people, every one of us is a sinner, and that is why we need a saviour. So to accuse us of not acting like Christians is wrong, we sin, make mistakes, mess up all the time, but because of the perfect Christ, we have hope.
> 
> Leaving you hugs, love, compassion and hope for your future,
> Just Married xxxClick to expand...

That was absolutely beautiful. I hope she visits one more time to read that. Your reflection of Christ's love is surely making Him very proud. Unfortunately the rest of us dumb humans aren't so eloquent! :flower:


----------



## Just_married

_pinksparkles said:


> I think I need some big time prayers ladies!!! I was told that I contracted hand foot and mouth while I was 8 weeks pregnant. I am praying that everything is okay, I just thought I would reach out to you all and ask for your prayers. Thanks Bree for starting this up. What an awesome idea. The power of God is so amazing and He does awesome things! I am due for an 11 week scan on July 12th, but I am so nervous and I am just praying that this didn't cause any harm to my little wee one. Thanks for reading! Praying for all of you as well!

I had this when I was expecting my daughter many years ago. I went to docs with sores on my feet and he diagnosed it from that. I remember it as I was teased by my friends and family for having what sound like a cattle disease lol. My daughter was born fine, so I just wanted to share that and reassure you. 
Hugs n prayers
JM xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

_pinksparkles said:


> I think I need some big time prayers ladies!!! I was told that I contracted hand foot and mouth while I was 8 weeks pregnant. I am praying that everything is okay, I just thought I would reach out to you all and ask for your prayers. Thanks Bree for starting this up. What an awesome idea. The power of God is so amazing and He does awesome things! I am due for an 11 week scan on July 12th, but I am so nervous and I am just praying that this didn't cause any harm to my little wee one. Thanks for reading! Praying for all of you as well!

:hugs::hugs:Big hugs sis!!Sorry to hear about your diagnosis have you been feeling unwell with it as well?:hugs:

I will most definately pray for you and believe that God will heal you and look after the baby xx

Lord,I lift up my dear sister to you in her time of sickness.I ask in the name of Jesus that You would heal every part of her body from every disease,sickness and illness.Lord I pray that You will divinely protect the baby from being affected by this sickness and let the baby be 110% healthy and well tucked away in mums womb.Lord I pray that our dear sister will carry baby to full term and will have a testimony at the end to say that You are the God of miracles.Let Your peace be upon our sister and Your loving arms be wrapped around her throughout the rest of her pregnancy.In Jesus name Amen xx

Please keep us all updated sis!!And look at Just_Married testimony?!God is good,the same God who watched over her baby is watching over yours also xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Oh yes future hopes, that makes a big difference. Drs just assume a 28 day cycle, which is no good for some of us. You can ovulate anywhere fron 10 to 14 days before your next period is due. That early and without a transvaginal ultrasound it's no wonder you had the problems you did. Keep positive! I'm praying for your little one!


----------



## _pinksparkles

Just_married said:


> _pinksparkles said:
> 
> 
> I think I need some big time prayers ladies!!! I was told that I contracted hand foot and mouth while I was 8 weeks pregnant. I am praying that everything is okay, I just thought I would reach out to you all and ask for your prayers. Thanks Bree for starting this up. What an awesome idea. The power of God is so amazing and He does awesome things! I am due for an 11 week scan on July 12th, but I am so nervous and I am just praying that this didn't cause any harm to my little wee one. Thanks for reading! Praying for all of you as well!
> 
> I had this when I was expecting my daughter many years ago. I went to docs with sores on my feet and he diagnosed it from that. I remember it as I was teased by my friends and family for having what sound like a cattle disease lol. My daughter was born fine, so I just wanted to share that and reassure you.
> Hugs n prayers
> JM xxxClick to expand...

how far along were you when you had it? I am only 9 weeks and I am concerned that it will cause issues with the developmental process! Thanks so much you're making me feel a little bit better


----------



## _pinksparkles

PrincessBree said:


> _pinksparkles said:
> 
> 
> I think I need some big time prayers ladies!!! I was told that I contracted hand foot and mouth while I was 8 weeks pregnant. I am praying that everything is okay, I just thought I would reach out to you all and ask for your prayers. Thanks Bree for starting this up. What an awesome idea. The power of God is so amazing and He does awesome things! I am due for an 11 week scan on July 12th, but I am so nervous and I am just praying that this didn't cause any harm to my little wee one. Thanks for reading! Praying for all of you as well!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Big hugs sis!!Sorry to hear about your diagnosis have you been feeling unwell with it as well?:hugs:
> 
> I will most definately pray for you and believe that God will heal you and look after the baby xx
> 
> Lord,I lift up my dear sister to you in her time of sickness.I ask in the name of Jesus that You would heal every part of her body from every disease,sickness and illness.Lord I pray that You will divinely protect the baby from being affected by this sickness and let the baby be 110% healthy and well tucked away in mums womb.Lord I pray that our dear sister will carry baby to full term and will have a testimony at the end to say that You are the God of miracles.Let Your peace be upon our sister and Your loving arms be wrapped around her throughout the rest of her pregnancy.In Jesus name Amen xx
> 
> Please keep us all updated sis!!And look at Just_Married testimony?!God is good,the same God who watched over her baby is watching over yours also xxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much!!! Such comforting words! I will keep you all posted. I will know more on July 12th. It just can't come soon enough.


----------



## FitzBaby

Wondering if you mind if I pop in here? I am a practicing Roman Catholic. Hubby and I TTC for over a yar for our second (lots LOTS of praying) and fertility docs, etc. Funny, we conceived a month when we weren't trying, planning, using OPks, and have sex once! Being due on Jan 12, so soon after Christmas and the epiphany, we just feel so blessed.

That being said, as I mentioned I am Roman Catholic (LOTS of guilt :)). We prayed so long to be pregnant, now praying for a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby, anyone feel guilty? My mom just beat cancer (LOTS of praying), my husband got a new job in a different city, and sometimes with this new bean on the way i feel guilty asking for more.

We give back as we can, with volunteering and donating, etc. We are just so blessed that at times I feel wrong to continue to ask for more. Does that make sense?


----------



## PrincessBree

FitzBaby said:


> Wondering if you mind if I pop in here? I am a practicing Roman Catholic. Hubby and I TTC for over a yar for our second (lots LOTS of praying) and fertility docs, etc. Funny, we conceived a month when we weren't trying, planning, using OPks, and have sex once! Being due on Jan 12, so soon after Christmas and the epiphany, we just feel so blessed.
> 
> That being said, as I mentioned I am Roman Catholic (LOTS of guilt :)). We prayed so long to be pregnant, now praying for a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby, anyone feel guilty? My mom just beat cancer (LOTS of praying), my husband got a new job in a different city, and sometimes with this new bean on the way i feel guilty asking for more.
> 
> We give back as we can, with volunteering and donating, etc. We are just so blessed that at times I feel wrong to continue to ask for more. Does that make sense?

Hey Hun!!

You are more than welcome to join us!!:hugs::hugs: LillyLee and some of the other ladies post the most wonderful devotionals and prayers.I check in from time to time,I started the thread but my pregnancy turned out to be ectopic. I know there is still a place for me here so I'm still praying with everyone as the Lord leads.

A verse that came to mind when you spoke of feeling guilt is a promise the Lord gave us in His word:

"God is able to do far more than we could ever ask for or imagine. He does everything by his power that is working in us."Ephesians 3:20 

God will do for us more then we could ASK or IMAGINE.That means that when we think we have asked too much of Him,He still has in mind to do above and beyond what we have asked?!That sounds like a really good God to me!!:happydance:

The Lord blesses you my dear sister,because of His grace,His mercies and His dear love towards you.Even when we are not faithful towards Him,or do wrong,He still continues with His blessings.He is a wonderful Father,so do not feel guilty,just ENJOY Him and continue to be a blessing to others as the Lord has been a blessing to you :hugs::hugs:

Looking forward to praying for you and your baby xxMany blessings Breexx


----------



## aoverholt

Just a quick update - my second test was over 2000 - so that's 688 to over 2000 in 48 hours - a very good sign! I'm still spotting a bit (like twice a day on TP) but the doctor ordered my full prenatal panel today instead of waiting until my first exam on July 9th. I'm still very nervous but praying for peace. Thanks you for the kind words PrincessBree - I keep reading it over and over!


----------



## PrincessBree

aoverholt said:


> Just a quick update - my second test was over 2000 - so that's 688 to over 2000 in 48 hours - a very good sign! I'm still spotting a bit (like twice a day on TP) but the doctor ordered my full prenatal panel today instead of waiting until my first exam on July 9th. I'm still very nervous but praying for peace. Thanks you for the kind words PrincessBree - I keep reading it over and over!

Yaay!!God is sooo good!!I so thank Him that the test came out with some good results and I know that the Lord is not finished just yet!I'm excited for when you get the all clear,so we can all rejoice with you sis!

I tell you one thing if I have one prayer for all the ladies here it is that you ALL carry to full term,each and every one of you.I am totally believing God that each baby will develop perfectly and be born with good health.Though my angel didn't make it I KNOW that the Lord desires to do great things amongst us through the power of prayer!

May Gods peace continue to be with you hun :hugs::hugs: Looking forward to hearing more great news soon!!xx


----------



## LillyLee

Good Morning Ladies! I hope you all had wonderful weekends. Mine definitely had it's ups and downs but thankfully it is over now and I can focus on this week and getting to see family this weekend! Just a bit of news, I had my 16 week scan and I am Team :pink: YAY!! It took me a little while to come around to the idea as I was convinced (and preparing) for a little boy, but just goes to show you God has other plans for my life. After the ultrasound I found myself analyzing every little detail from the scan pictures and getting myself entirely worked up about what would happen if this baby has something wrong with her. After an entire weekend of agonizing I realized that I should be grateful that I was able to see a beating heart, two arms and legs, and ten fingers and toes.

I think today's passage has definitely helped me overcome my negative feelings from the weekend and understand just how selfish I've been.

*Mom's Reflection*
Complain, complain, complain! It became a habit for the Israelites in the wilderness. God gave them victory against their enemies and a miraculous delivery from slavery in Egypt. He provided food and water for them daily. The Bible even says their shoes didn't wear out! Yet the doubted God's goodness and chose to complain. God wasn't too pleased with their almost unanimous lack of trust. It's easy for us to complain about people or circumstances. But have you ever viewed your complaining and whining as a lack of trust in God's provision? How would your life be different right now if you changed your grumbling attitude? Take a moment to thank God for what he has done and will do for you and your family. Granted, life in the wilderness wasn't Pleasure Island, but it wasn't slavery in Egypt either. Likewise, your life may not be the dream you always thought it would be; but God is with you, and he will provide for you. Decide today to keep your eyes on him instead of your circumstances. 

This week I will choose to take my eyes off what is wrong in my life and look at what is right. I will choose to replace my grumbling with gratitude. I will choose to see God's blessings all around me.

*Monday Prayer*
Dear Lord, you are my provider. Thank you for always taking care of all my needs. Thank you for always being with me and never leaving me. I'm sorry for the times I have complained, when I should have been focusing on your goodness and mercy. Help me to replace my complaining with thanksgiving for all your blessings. Turn my eyes away from my problems and on to you. Amen.


----------



## JanLove2013

Hey Ladies, 

I know its been a while since I have posted. You ladies have been in my thoughts and prayers. Everything has been good with me. I am waiting to see my little bean in my (well now) 13 week scan.. They keep rescheduling me!:wacko:

So anywho.. I will wait! 

Lord you are so amazing! You never cease to amaze me with your Greatness. I pray that you continue to bless and comfort each lady reading this thread. We are all so blessed to be given a task such as this. Lord Bless PrincessBree for creating such a space for us to speak with believers and get comfort in our times of doubt. I just thank you for being who you are Lord. I pray that you keep your angels of protection around us all. I pray for full term babies. Healthy and Happy Months to come. 
In Jesus Name I pray all of these things. 

Amen.


----------



## aoverholt

I just wanted to post a quick update. I continued to have spotting this weekend and even when to the ER. My hcg went from 2000 to 3800 in less than 48 hours but the ultrasound showed nothing. I was so scared all weekend! I was in continual prayer for peace. Yesterday I went for ANOTHER hcg. I got the results this morning and it went up to 12000 but I continued spotting. After praying about it I called my doctor again and asked (firmly) for progesterone supplements and they agreed (at least until my appt on Friday). I took my first dose (vaginal gel) and within three hours have stopped spotting. I am praying this is what I needed. I feel His presence so much and know He has His hand on this pregnancy.


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies i have a update some good some bad so im hoping u guys will keep preying.

i had a scan yesterday and it went well cud c baby and a good heartbeat but been put back to 6wks pluss 4 days:wacko:
i felt so blessed to c my baby and no my pregnancy was continuing.
however wen i saw my consultant after it wasnt such gr8 news. heres wat was said

1/ im at high risk of pre term labour
2/ pre eclamsia
3/ diabeties
4/ baby cud have malformations
5/ may not make 27 weeks and if baby comes b4 like 24wks only has 10% chance of survival:cry:

this is the plan of care. from 24 wks i will b scaned every 4 to 5 wks, i will be tested for diabeteis at 26wks i will also c a anethatist to discuss wat will b done if they need to get the baby out early.
ill have steroids at 27 28 wks to mature babys lungs.

as u can prob tell im really worried. so plz ladys cud u prey that me (as there is a risk of rejection to the liver, even tho im on meds and it failing again) and baby staying healthy and also baby staying put till at least 34 35 wks. really dont want baby coming b4 than cuz he or she wont have much chance. they said there b happy to get me to 34 wks so plz plz baby stay put till then and wen born he or she is healthy and strong even if a little on the small side.

im sorry to ask u again ladies i hate asking 4 myself but i just dont no who else to turn to and i no ur preyers r so strong and powerfull. thank u so much for reading this ladys and id like to say god bless u r all truley angels and my sisters. :hugs: love and preyers to u all:hugs:


----------



## Kellen

Future Hopes,
Of course we will pray for you. It sounds like you are going through a very scary time. I'm glad that you have the Lord to rely on, and people here to talk with. 

Lord,
Right now we lift up Future Hopes and her baby to you. Only You know what the outcome will be and only You hold our lives in Your hands. Thank you for blessing Future with peace and security in Your will. She is going through a difficult time, but I know that You are right there beside her. Thank you for all your blessings. Amen.


----------



## future hopes

thank u so very much :hugs: well im feeling much more positive today i know ive got a very long way to go but i no with your preyers and our lords guidence and love ill make it.

god bless to u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs5707

Hi ladies! I had my first appt on Tuesday and was over joyed to be able to hear the baby's heartbeat! God is so good! I feel guilty because I was distrusting and anxious and scared before the scan, but it all looks perfect and that just goes to show you that worrying does you no good! 

Future hopes I'm praying that all goes well with you and that Christ's will is done with you and your baby! Always remember that He knows best!


----------



## sweetmere

I am very early on (ticker says 4w6d but I'm more like 4 weeks according to my o date) and I'm so, so worried!!! I know it's all up to God but I can't help but worry, and I just keep silently praying that God will let me have this little angel I waited for. I want this miracle!!! <3


----------



## LillyLee

sweetmere said:


> I am very early on (ticker says 4w6d but I'm more like 4 weeks according to my o date) and I'm so, so worried!!! I know it's all up to God but I can't help but worry, and I just keep silently praying that God will let me have this little angel I waited for. I want this miracle!!! <3

Congratulations and welcome! You will be in our prayers dear.


----------



## angela2011

Good afternoon ladies. I am so glad I found this forum because I know that the power of prayer is amazing. I just found out that I am pregnant on June 29th. I am so happy and just putting everything in Gods hands. My last pregancy ended in a stillbirth at 22 weeks so it is hard not to be scared this time but I am just putting all my faith in God that I will have a healthy baby at the end of this pregnancy. sending prayers of to all of you


----------



## rosebud111

hello ladies. today is my first scan, i am around 6 weeks 6 days. i have been praying non stop and going to church every weekend asking god to please let this be "the one". i have faith but in these last couple of hours before my scan i am feeling so nervous. will you ladies please pray for me that everything goes great? thank you. :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

praying for you and hope that you are able to see a good heartbeat. I understand the nerves but just think in a few hours you will get to see your precious baby for the first time and let me tell you it is love at first sight. Relax and just enjoy today what a special day for you.


----------



## Kismo

hello everyone, I am not a practicising Christian per se, was brought up with Catholic parents and went to church etc, however as an adult I believe in God, I love Jesus and his teachings and I trust fully in 'the Creator'.....was only just having a discussion today about how utterly amazing the creation of all things is, human beings for a start and everything from small minute creatures to plants and everything that grows and just knows what to do... this world is truly amazing and for me, there has to be a reason for it, there has to be a Creator. I am really having a 'marvel at the world' day. I wish you all lots of joy and happiness and health during your pregnancies XXXX


----------



## Mom To 2

rosebud111 said:


> hello ladies. today is my first scan, i am around 6 weeks 6 days. i have been praying non stop and going to church every weekend asking god to please let this be "the one". i have faith but in these last couple of hours before my scan i am feeling so nervous. will you ladies please pray for me that everything goes great? thank you. :hugs:

Praying for you!


----------



## Mom To 2

Kismo said:


> hello everyone, I am not a practicising Christian per se, was brought up with Catholic parents and went to church etc, however as an adult I believe in God, I love Jesus and his teachings and I trust fully in 'the Creator'.....was only just having a discussion today about how utterly amazing the creation of all things is, human beings for a start and everything from small minute creatures to plants and everything that grows and just knows what to do... this world is truly amazing and for me, there has to be a reason for it, there has to be a Creator. I am really having a 'marvel at the world' day. I wish you all lots of joy and happiness and health during your pregnancies XXXX

Welcome!! I know how you feel, I marvel at the world all the time and at how creative our creator is!


----------



## Kismo

ah bless you, thanks Mom To 2.


----------



## hotchip

Hi Bree and everyone in this amazing group! I got a BFP today and am about 2 weeks. :happydance:

This is my first time so I'm excited but feeling a little scared. I would value prayer and will pray for all you ladies too.


----------



## PrincessBree

:hugs:Welcome to all the new ladies!!Looking forward to praying with you all!!Please feel free to share scriptures,prayer requests and praise reports!!May God bless each and every day of your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

I'm going in for a private scan today. The past three mornings i have woke feeling well enough to eat breakfast and it's stressing me out. Please pray we see and hear a strong heartbeat.


Thanks for your prayers ladies!


----------



## rosebud111

Hello, I asked for your prayers for my scan the other day and I'm happy to report it went very well. There is a very strong hb and the baby is measuring 2 days ahead of schedule. I am so thankful for your support. I know all this is possible through the grace of god. I will continue to give him praise and thanks throughout this pregnancy and pray for the healthy development of all of your pregnancies! Xoxo


----------



## rosebud111

Mom to 2- Praying for you today that you get to see your lovely baby! Try not to worry!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mom To 2

rosebud111 said:


> Mom to 2- Praying for you today that you get to see your lovely baby! Try not to worry!! Let us know how it goes!

Thanks! I have been watching for your update, hoped all was well!!! Glad it was good!

Got to see my little Lovebug!!! Heartbeat was very strong and measured exactly on where I thought 7weeks, 1day
My God is sooo good!


----------



## beckysprayer

What a great group! I've been praying for my little one since I found out I was expecting. Praying God's strong hands protect all of our little ones over the next few months and we all have healthy little babies in our arms shortly. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

beckysprayer said:


> What a great group! I've been praying for my little one since I found out I was expecting. Praying God's strong hands protect all of our little ones over the next few months and we all have healthy little babies in our arms shortly. :hugs:

:hugs:Welcome sis!!!So happy to hear about your pregnancy as I know the journey you have been on from the Christian ttc group on here-God is so good I will be including you in prayers for sure xx Blessings to you and your little bean :happydance:


----------



## MsTX

Hello ladies, I would love to be a part of this thread! I just found out that I am pregnant on June 30th after 3 1/2 years of TTC #2. Its been a very long and hard journey for my family filled with many losses and I would love some extra prayers. I am 4wks and 4 days today and I have my first ultrasound on July 25th. I feel blessed to have made it this far and I pray that its in God's plan for this pregnancy to continue. Its so wonderful to see a thread like this on here and so uplifting to read all of the positive messages. God bless!


----------



## Remucar

Hello Dear Ladies,

I have a prayer request. I have been spotting of and on since last Tuesday.. I had a u/s that day and the baby was okay and strong heartbeat, but today the spotting was worse. I know God has everything under control and the fear Im experiencing isnt from Him. Ive had 2 m/cs so itsnt easy to be at peace but I know that prayer is very powerful and God can give me a peace that surpasses all understanding


----------



## austinsmom

I can't begin to explain how Jesus Christ has moved through me and my family the past 3 months. The manifestation of the Holy Spirit is so real, and so powerful. I pray you all put any fear aside, and "put on Christ" (Galatians 3:27, Romans 13:14, Ephesians 6:11-18).


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies im still trying to stay positive this pregnancy will carry on as normol and all ur preyers have been helping me, just wanna thank u for ur preyers ure all so lovely xxxx


----------



## Beanonorder

I just want to share how thankful I am for another great doctor's appointment today. Heard the baby's heartbeat going strong. And the blood work came back as normal. 
Still praying for everyone here!


----------



## PrincessBree

Everyone has been pretty quiet past few days!How is everyone doing?How are your little beans doing?Also how is your faith walk going?I am still lifting you all up in prayer for a healthy 9months :hugs: xx


----------



## angela2011

please everyone remember me in your prayers. First scan tommorow and very nervous I just pray I see a heartbeat


----------



## Katieg7

I would love to join this group! I pray every day God will show me what his plan is for me...I'm 8 weeks


----------



## EmmaRea

My prayer is that I remember that God has a plan. He planned this bean. He planned to take the other three. I don't know why, but I trust Him and His power. If He chooses to allow this bean to stay, I will be thankful. If He chooses this bean to go straight to Heaven, I will be just as grateful for the time I had with him or her. I have faith. So thank you, dear God, for blessing me and my husband with this baby. I trust in Your will. 

"Faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen." Hebrews 11:1

"For in this hope, we are saved. But hope that is seen is no hope at all. Who hopes for what they already have? But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently. In the same way, the Spirit helps us in our weakness. We do not know what we ought to pray for, but the Spirit himself intercedes for us through wordless groans. And he who searches our hearts knows the mind of the Spirit, because the Spirit intercedes for God's people in accordance with the will of God. And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose." Romans 8:24-28


----------



## Angel17

Done nothing bit pray and had faith tje size of a mustard seed at my scan yesterday saw baby heartbeat after red blood bleed like a period sonscary stuff. I keep everyone on my thoughts and prayers those with previous miscarriages I pray for you too that you get your joy from God.


----------



## Beanonorder

I felt my baby move today! I was sitting quietly on the couch talking to a friend and I just felt this slight tap-tap from the inside. It was amazing!

Thank you God for this amazing gift.


----------



## LillyLee

Welcome to all of the new ladies! You have found a great thread of women who are all focused on the same purpose of praising God for his blessings and sharing our hopes and fears with one another. I'm so sorry I've been MIA for a while, work and home life always seem to catch up with me in the month of July. 

God has answered some recent prayers of mine and DH was finally (after 5 months of nothing) called for a job interview next week. Hopefully this will pan out as he knows a few people who work for the company. It's been so hard for me to watch him daily become more and more depressed about not being able to provide for our little family. We woke up early and prayed on Tuesday morning before I left for work and that afternoon is when they called him. 

Thank you ladies for keeping everyone in your prayers and continue to update the thread with your prayer requests/praise reports!


----------



## PrincessBree

EmmaRea- Thankyou for sharing this EmmaRea,your faith in God is so inspiring!!In fact your praises to God for His plan (no matter they may be) had me on the brink of tears.God is soo good xx

Katieg7-Welcome to the group!!!We will most definatley be praying with and for you.PLease feel free to share anything that is on your heart,scriptures and prayer requests xx

Angela2011-We will be praying your scan goes extremely well it must be such an exciting time and we are looking forward to hearing how it all went!

Lillylee-Your dh potential job sounds very hopeful we pray God will go above and beyond what we ask of Him as promised in His word!!I know He will make a way for your dh xx

Futurehope-You are in our prayers always we are so glad to hear your pregnancy is going so well-stay positive always in the Lord xx

Beanorder-Bless you dear sister you are continuall in our hearts and prayers xxx

Love and blessings to you all and to your dear babies xx xx xx


----------



## PrincessBree

When a woman is pregnant it is said that she is "expecting." What is she expecting? Not a dog or a hippopotamus or a field of poppies or a bag of stones. The mother doesn't have to worry about what is going to come out after nine months. She is expecting a baby.

What are you expecting from God? Is it a sure thing like the pregnant woman? Do you expect blessings? Do you expect good things? Do you expect God's promises to be fulfilled in you? If you have been through some tough times of troubles, maybe your "expector" is broken or damaged and you are in the throes of doubt or discouragement.

Here, then, are some things that you can to expect with certainty. "The Lord will accomplish what concerns me" (Psalm 138:8) "God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble." (Psalm 46:1) "The Lord is for me; what can man do to me?" (Psalm 118:6) "In righteousness you will be established; you will be far from oppression, for you will not fear; and from terror, for it will not come near you. If anyone fiercely assails you it will not be from me. Whoever assails you will fall because of you." (Isaiah 54:14-15)

What else can you expect? You can expect God to answer prayer. You can expect all the promises in the Bible are true. You can expect God to honor his Word. Proclaim without hesitation everything that you are expecting from God just like the pregnant woman proclaims she is expecting a baby. Why? Because that is what God is expecting of you.

~Hannah's Cupboard


----------



## PrincessBree

This song blessed my heart so much though it's not my favourite style of music lol but the words are just beautiful!!Definately had the waterworks flowing!!I pray it will be a blessing to all the ladies here and that when the time comes each of us will cherish each and every moment we have nursing our babies,each moment is a precious gift from Godxx:hugs:xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZQz8yIByBI&feature=related


----------



## angela2011

well ladies I really need your prayers. My scan did not go as good as I hoped. I am still early so I am praying for my miracle and leaving it in God's hands. At my scan two sacks were seen but no babys but I am only 5 weeks and the doctor said it is still early so they will be checking my HCG and makeing sure it doubles and will do another scan in a few weeks if my HCG comes back good. Ladies I am so scared but I am just trusting in God:clou:cry:d9:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> well ladies I really need your prayers. My scan did not go as good as I hoped. I am still early so I am praying for my miracle and leaving it in God's hands. At my scan two sacks were seen but no babys but I am only 5 weeks and the doctor said it is still early so they will be checking my HCG and makeing sure it doubles and will do another scan in a few weeks if my HCG comes back good. Ladies I am so scared but I am just trusting in God:clou:cry:d9:

O darling I am so sorry to hear that your scan didn't go so well today and I can't imagine how you are feeling right now but GOD KNOWS and He is with you and will NEVER leave you.

LADIES it is time to storm heaven with our prayers on behalf of our sister Angela-we all know what it is like to face fears of pregnancy in some shape or form so please let's pray for her as though we would pray for our ownselves!

Father Lord,

We praise You and thank You because Your love and mercies endure forever-Lord we lift up our sister to You today because we need a miracle for her and her baby.Lord we ask that Your mighty hand would be upon this pregnancy and that You would reveal the babies to be completely healthy and well to the doctors and to Angela.

Lord show up in this situation and and show Yourself strong,that You are the God of miracles and even when the doctors don't understand You know all things.God please protect this pregnancy and allow our sister's body to sustain this pregnancy throughout the entire 9 months.We are trusting You Lord that in all things we are more than conquerors and we are believing You that Angela will get the victory.

In Jesus Name Amen xx

Hun-Please keep us informed hun xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MsTX

Amen! My prayers are with you Angela.


----------



## Beanonorder

angela2011 said:


> well ladies I really need your prayers. My scan did not go as good as I hoped. I am still early so I am praying for my miracle and leaving it in God's hands. At my scan two sacks were seen but no babys but I am only 5 weeks and the doctor said it is still early so they will be checking my HCG and makeing sure it doubles and will do another scan in a few weeks if my HCG comes back good. Ladies I am so scared but I am just trusting in God:clou:cry:d9:

I know it is small comfort but when I went for my first scan at 5 and half weeks they couldn't find anything! With the language barrier I couldn't even establish if they saw the sack. All they kept saying was its too early, there's nothing there yet. My DH eventually got so frustrated he asked if they were sure I was pregnant and they assured us I was. 
I had to go in three weeks later due to some bleeding and there was a healthy baby!
Praying for you. *hugs*


----------



## AmberV

Hi! I am 6 weeks pregnant and would love to join this group. I was online searching for encouragement and saw this post and know its exactly what I need.

I found out today that my HCG is 5,525 **GREAT**
but my progesterone is 7.8.

I have no s/s of miscarrying (spotting/cramping..etc)

I was started on Prometrium today (400 mg @ bedtime) to give my progesterone a 'boost'.

They also scheduled my u/s for July 31st. 

Just asking for prayers for the worrying to cease and the progesterone levels to increase! :) 
I know if I trust in the Lord my anxiety levels will fall- Just gotta put it all in his hands!

Thanks for the prayers in advanced...
Praying for y'all as well. :)


----------



## PrincessBree

AmberV-You are very welcome to join!!Thank you for sharing with us how we can pray for you.We are expecting our God to move all of your progesterone levels to the exact place they need to be!Please keep us updated :hugs:

BeanOrder/Angela2011-I also have read stories about it being too early to see baby so this is some hope and reassurance that baby is still growing and too tiny to yet be seen!Let's keep praying and hopefully when you go back you will get a glimpse at your miracle :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

New life always comes from a seed. A seed is planted, and when it grows, new life results. In this case, seed has been planted in you, and a new life has been formed. In Genesis 8:22 God said that while the earth remains, there will be seedtime and harvest. In this case, the harvest will be when your child is born. What a fabulous plan God has put into place on the earth, that we can sow seeds and then reap the harvest of those seeds. 

Many things are seeds - the words we speak are seeds, and then we harvest whatever those words cause to grow. The things we do to help people are seeds, and we reap the harvest of that kindness. We plant money seeds into other peoples lives and then reap the harvest that brings forth. 

Those are just some examples of seedtime and harvest at work in our lives. Its important to realize that the things we think, do, and say are planting seeds, and that we will reap a harvest based on what we plant. 

Be mindful during your pregnancy to plant seeds that will cause a good harvest. Think and say positive things about the health of your baby, about your health, about the childbirth you will have, about your child and how happy and healthy he/she is, about the nurses you will have at the hospital, about the kindness you will be treated with at the hospital or doctors office, and about anything else you think of! Be careful what you say, remember that you will reap a harvest based on those word seeds. The best word seeds you can plant are things the Bible says, because those are Gods words and they are good seeds with life in them. Here are some things the Bible says about your pregnancy/children: 

Blessed is the fruit of your body. Deuteronomy 28:4

Your descendents will be mighty on earth and will be blessed. Wealth and riches shall be in your house. Psalm 112:2-3 

God will pour His Spirit on your descendants, and His blessing on your offspring. Isaiah 44:3

~A Letter to Pregnant Women~

Let's pray for one another that God will help us to speak the right things over our pregnancies,babies and lives in general :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> well ladies I really need your prayers. My scan did not go as good as I hoped. I am still early so I am praying for my miracle and leaving it in God's hands. At my scan two sacks were seen but no babys but I am only 5 weeks and the doctor said it is still early so they will be checking my HCG and makeing sure it doubles and will do another scan in a few weeks if my HCG comes back good. Ladies I am so scared but I am just trusting in God:clou:cry:d9:


hi sweety i had a scan at 5 weeks and was told they cud c a sac but not much else. i was worrying like crazy but wen i had a second scan at just over 6 weeks i cud c everything and a heartbeat. its prob because ur just really early. ill prey for u sweety. all these ladies r great on here. my pregnancy is very very high risk and theres a cahnce of still birth so i am worrying myself silly, but all the ladys on here have been preying and since they have been preying ive felt so much more positive. thinking of u and sending preys xxxx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies

well i got a letter from the hospital yesterday which said all the things im at high risk for, i cried my eyes out all day and im so fearfull so really need lots of preyers. heres the list of things.

1) rejection of the live (because i had a transplant last year)
2)diabeaties
3)small baby and posibility of fetus dieing in my womb:cry:
4) preaclampsia
5) prem birth.

plz ladies cud u prey that my baby stays put till at least 35wks and that he or she is healthy even if very small. also cud u prey for my health im scered my liver will fail again:cry:

than u all for reading sending preyers to all of u :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Praying for you future hopes! Just think, a list that long means it will be even more amazing and a greater testament of the Lord when you and your little one come out perfectly fine. :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well i got a letter from the hospital yesterday which said all the things im at high risk for, i cried my eyes out all day and im so fearfull so really need lots of preyers. heres the list of things.
> 
> 1) rejection of the live (because i had a transplant last year)
> 2)diabeaties
> 3)small baby and posibility of fetus dieing in my womb:cry:
> 4) preaclampsia
> 5) prem birth.
> 
> plz ladies cud u prey that my baby stays put till at least 35wks and that he or she is healthy even if very small. also cud u prey for my health im scered my liver will fail again:cry:
> 
> than u all for reading sending preyers to all of u :hugs:

Awww hun you have been through so much so I am sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx

I will for sure be praying for you and I know the other ladies will be agreeing with me in prayer for you to carry this baby to full term.We all cannot fully understand the weight of this burdens that you have been carrying but God fully sees knows AND understands xx

Father Lord,

We lift up our precious sister to You.We ask today that You would allow everything in her body that is not in working order to come into alignment with the word of God.Lord we pray that her baby will fully develop in the right way and she will carry this baby to full term.The doctors have spoken of many terrifying things but God we ask that as said in Psalm 91 none of the plagues spoken of will come near her or her body because she has made You her refuge and dwelling place.

God You are in control of this situation and we just ask for Your peace to be with our sister at this difficult time.

We praise You in advance and thankYou for Your many promises of healing to us.

In Jesus Name

Amen


----------



## future hopes

ah thats such a lovely reply sweety thank u so much. its kinda wierd im am scered but really feel this pregnancy is ment to b. me and my OH wasnt even trying so i truley believe weve been blessed. god is amazing and i know my little one is in his hands which makes me feel positive. still worried tho but i guess thats normol es wen the hospital scere u to death with all the things that cud happen. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

beckysprayer said:


> Praying for you future hopes! Just think, a list that long means it will be even more amazing and a greater testament of the Lord when you and your little one come out perfectly fine. :thumbup:

:hugs:Thanx for saying that it made me think about so many situations in my life where I could apply this same concept it is so true sometimes the greater the trial the greater the testimony!!Thanx again hun:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

:hugs:awwww princess thank u so much that preyer really moved me thank u so much. hopefully the baby will stay put dont mind if he or she is born a few weeks early but not to early that it wont servive, if i cud get to 35 36 weeks then give birth id b happy as long as he or she is healthy. im not even bothered wat the sex is i just want him or her to b healthy even if it is very small. 

thank u again u lovely ladies are amazing x


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> :hugs:awwww princess thank u so much that preyer really moved me thank u so much. hopefully the baby will stay put dont mind if he or she is born a few weeks early but not to early that it wont servive, if i cud get to 35 36 weeks then give birth id b happy as long as he or she is healthy. im not even bothered wat the sex is i just want him or her to b healthy even if it is very small.
> 
> thank u again u lovely ladies are amazing x

Anytime hun,we are all here to support eachother!I really pray baby will be healthy I know what you mean when you are desperate for a miracle you dont care how God does it,its just important that He does!:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

yes thats rite hun.

i know gods amazing cuz hes saved me twice. i had liver failure in 2008 and drs were saying i had so many hours to live but my own liver started working again. then last year my liver comp failed and everone was told i wudent survive but i did and i really believe its all down to god.

i did have a out of body experience and it was amazing and so beutifull, im not sure wat it meant but all i saw was myself lead on the bed dressed in white with white sheets white floor white walls everything a brillient bright white i also had no tubes or life support machine i just looked so piecfull and where i was i felt a warm loving safe presence was ther with me. it was beutifull. wud love to know wat it meant. did i die for a few seconds and was it god i was with id love to know. :hugs:


----------



## austinsmom

I just wanted to say good morning to everyone! This thread is amazing. I pray you all have the peace that surpasses all understanding in your times of need.

"Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."- Philippians 4 4-7


----------



## PrincessBree

austinsmom said:


> I just wanted to say good morning to everyone! This thread is amazing. I pray you all have the peace that surpasses all understanding in your times of need.
> 
> "Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."- Philippians 4 4-7

Hey AustinsMom!!Thank you for sharing that scripture it really spoke to my heart-exactly what I needed to hear actually,God seems to be doing that alot lately!How are you and baby doing?:hugs:


----------



## austinsmom

PrincessBree said:


> austinsmom said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say good morning to everyone! This thread is amazing. I pray you all have the peace that surpasses all understanding in your times of need.
> 
> "Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."- Philippians 4 4-7
> 
> Hey AustinsMom!!Thank you for sharing that scripture it really spoke to my heart-exactly what I needed to hear actually,God seems to be doing that alot lately!How are you and baby doing?:hugs:Click to expand...

PrincessBree, my bean and I seem to be on the right path. After my mm/c in May, I've decided to leave this in the Lord's hands. I've excepted, and have claimed my healing, of cervical dysplasia & am free of my addiction of smoking through the blood of Christ.
I took a pregnancy test mid-June, and it was negative. I claimed in Jesus's name it was lying, and prayed that God would show me a test that would tell me the truth. A week later, I drove past a hospital that had a sign outside that said 'Congrats on your new pregnancy'. I laughed and rejoiced. Got a pregnancy test that day, and it was positive. The power of Christ Jesus is truely amazing.
I have seen so many miracles lately. True, real miracles at the hand of God. Know you're not alone, and I am praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

austinsmom said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> austinsmom said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say good morning to everyone! This thread is amazing. I pray you all have the peace that surpasses all understanding in your times of need.
> 
> "Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."- Philippians 4 4-7
> 
> Hey AustinsMom!!Thank you for sharing that scripture it really spoke to my heart-exactly what I needed to hear actually,God seems to be doing that alot lately!How are you and baby doing?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> PrincessBree, my bean and I seem to be on the right path. After my mm/c in May, I've decided to leave this in the Lord's hands. I've excepted, and have claimed my healing, of cervical dysplasia & am free of my addiction of smoking through the blood of Christ.
> I took a pregnancy test mid-June, and it was negative. I claimed in Jesus's name it was lying, and prayed that God would show me a test that would tell me the truth. A week later, I drove past a hospital that had a sign outside that said 'Congrats on your new pregnancy'. I laughed and rejoiced. Got a pregnancy test that day, and it was positive. The power of Christ Jesus is truely amazing.
> I have seen so many miracles lately. True, real miracles at the hand of God. Know you're not alone, and I am praying for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:WOw the presence of the Lord is all over your post!!We are more than conquerors through Christ!God is soo good and your womb is totally blessed and your baby is blessed.I love how you stand on the word of God,and speak those things that are not as though they were-God is truly moving in your life-many will be blessed by your testimony-me included!!

I guess the Lord is trying to speak to me-I took a test few days ago and was it was negative but I know the Lord will reveal the truth!!Its been a tough rocky road for me but you know what-I am encouraged daily by coming on here and seeing you all trusting in the Lord,it inspires me to do the same..

Times I felt unqualified as I began this group but the Lord soon after decided that He would take my baby straight to Heaven.I for a time felt unqualified to even post here.But in my heart I am still a mother as it is the Lords will for me from before the foundation of the earth.And I am now waiting to again step into His promises for me.And while I wait I delight in praying with everyone and rejoice in the blessing of the Lord with them.I believe it is His desire for me xx:hugs:


----------



## austinsmom

PrincessBree said:


> austinsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> austinsmom said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say good morning to everyone! This thread is amazing. I pray you all have the peace that surpasses all understanding in your times of need.
> 
> "Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."- Philippians 4 4-7
> 
> Hey AustinsMom!!Thank you for sharing that scripture it really spoke to my heart-exactly what I needed to hear actually,God seems to be doing that alot lately!How are you and baby doing?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> PrincessBree, my bean and I seem to be on the right path. After my mm/c in May, I've decided to leave this in the Lord's hands. I've excepted, and have claimed my healing, of cervical dysplasia & am free of my addiction of smoking through the blood of Christ.
> I took a pregnancy test mid-June, and it was negative. I claimed in Jesus's name it was lying, and prayed that God would show me a test that would tell me the truth. A week later, I drove past a hospital that had a sign outside that said 'Congrats on your new pregnancy'. I laughed and rejoiced. Got a pregnancy test that day, and it was positive. The power of Christ Jesus is truely amazing.
> I have seen so many miracles lately. True, real miracles at the hand of God. Know you're not alone, and I am praying for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:WOw the presence of the Lord is all over your post!!We are more than conquerors through Christ!God is soo good and your womb is totally blessed and your baby is blessed.I love how you stand on the word of God,and speak those things that are not as though they were-God is truly moving in your life-many will be blessed by your testimony-me included!!
> 
> I guess the Lord is trying to speak to me-I took a test few days ago and was it was negative but I know the Lord will reveal the truth!!Its been a tough rocky road for me but you know what-I am encouraged daily by coming on here and seeing you all trusting in the Lord,it inspires me to do the same..
> 
> Times I felt unqualified as I began this group but the Lord soon after decided that He would take my baby straight to Heaven.I for a time felt unqualified to even post here.But in my heart I am still a mother as it is the Lords will for me from before the foundation of the earth.And I am now waiting to again step into His promises for me.And while I wait I delight in praying with everyone and rejoice in the blessing of the Lord with them.I believe it is His desire for me xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Just continue to stand on the truth of the Good Word. I believe the Holy Spirit is moving through you. You will see many miracles manifested through this thread- a thread that only you were willing to create. God bless you!


----------



## angela2011

hello ladies. I want to think you all for your prayers. What a wonderful group and I can feel the power of prayers all around me. I am still in limbo but I feel a great sense of peace and I just feel Gods arms around me and I feel like all is going to be fine. I got my first HCG level today and my count is 5800
and future hopes what a strong lady you are and a inspiration to us all. And Princess Bee what a wonderful thread you have started and what a wonderful lady you are you have helped so many especially me. I believe God sends us others when we need it and shines his light through them. Thank you all for being a light for me and a reminder that God is with us. I am praying for us all :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Hi princess
Was just writing to u and message vanished. Im just amazed at the moment and keep thinking gosh ive met god ive stood next to him im feeling even more blessed now. That wud explain why it felt so amaxing. Its strange how i saw myself with no tubes and all the white stuff cuz i no really i was on life support and had tubes everywear and drips and my gown a d the bed blanket was blue. But wen i saw myself everthing was white and i had no tubes or lines in. I ust looked so piecfull. Shame it didnt last longer. But all i can say is that it felt amazing. Just wow. X


----------



## PrincessBree

AustinsMom-Thankyou for your sweet words they have given me alot to reflect on xx:hugs:

Angela2011-Blessings hun!!It is our pleasure to pray with you and see Gods will done for you and your little bean xxxPraise God for His peace amen!!:happydance:


----------



## JuliAnne10

New here, but would love to join with you in prayer! I just found out I was PG, I should be about 4 weeks today. This is the second pregnancy after a tubal reversal. The first ended in a chemical pregnancy:cry: Two years had gone by since then, and I had all but given up hope. My husband said to keep praying Hannah's prayer...to be honest, I thought it was a lost cause. The other day I thought I might be late, called my sister, and then figured out I was actually due that day for my period. I thought, no big deal. I called her later and said, " you know, Im not even bloaty this month." I had no period symptoms actually. She encouraged me to buy a test, even though I was reluctant. Long story short, I took a test, saw nothing for about 2 minutes...and then, there was a light line! And another this morning! ( although, not as dark, but there.) My initial reaction is panic of course that this is another chemical. I keep telling myself though, that this is His baby, and its His will. Im blessed whether it's 5 minutes, or a lifetime I have with this child.

Blessings to you all! Im praying all of you have happy and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## PrincessBree

JuliAnne10 said:


> New here, but would love to join with you in prayer! I just found out I was PG, I should be about 4 weeks today. This is the second pregnancy after a tubal reversal. The first ended in a chemical pregnancy:cry: Two years had gone by since then, and I had all but given up hope. My husband said to keep praying Hannah's prayer...to be honest, I thought it was a lost cause. The other day I thought I might be late, called my sister, and then figured out I was actually due that day for my period. I thought, no big deal. I called her later and said, " you know, Im not even bloaty this month." I had no period symptoms actually. She encouraged me to buy a test, even though I was reluctant. Long story short, I took a test, saw nothing for about 2 minutes...and then, there was a light line! And another this morning! ( although, not as dark, but there.) My initial reaction is panic of course that this is another chemical. I keep telling myself though, that this is His baby, and its His will. Im blessed whether it's 5 minutes, or a lifetime I have with this child.
> 
> Blessings to you all! Im praying all of you have happy and healthy pregnancies!

Welcome hun it is really good to have you join us.Wow!!What a testimony!!I mean that really encouraged me and reminded me of the power of standing on Gods word even when it seem as though its not working,He is working behind the scenes on the things that we are ask of Him!!

I know it must be scarey because of your loss,but your perspective of being blessed whether it be for 5 mins or a lifetime-that kind of revelation can only come from knowing that the Lord is with you!And He truely is!It has certainly made me think of the way that I look at things!!

Looking forward to praying with and for you!Have a happy 9 months!Remember you can share any special prayer requests or praise reports with us or encouragements you are very welcomed to share xx

PrincessBree


----------



## beckysprayer

My little baby is a pea today! :happydance: I love when my ticker changes to a new fruit, it's such a fun reminder that my little one is growing as I speak. :thumbup: Thank you Lord for this wonderful little blessing! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

beckysprayer said:


> My little baby is a pea today! :happydance: I love when my ticker changes to a new fruit, it's such a fun reminder that my little one is growing as I speak. :thumbup: Thank you Lord for this wonderful little blessing! :happydance::happydance:

Yay!!Thank You Lord for Becky's lil pea lool soo adorable, I'm so excited with you hun!!May God continue to cover the growth and the development of your baby xx:happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

Hi there! I'm a little late to the thread, but I read the entire thing... laughed and cried.. i am SO happy to have found this thread! I could use prayer as I am extremely anxious and nervous about this, my second pregnancy.. Took 9 months to conceive my son and in that time, i learned a LOT about my body, cycles, and everything. This time around I began charting before we TTC, praying and hoping we didnt have to go through another 9 months trying. We fell pregnant our very first cycle of actively trying and I had just put in a prayer request at church that God's will be done as far as planning for expansion for our family.
I am one who does not keep secrets well and I am having a VERY hard time not telling anyone. I feel so much better than I can come on here and talk to you ladies, but have agreed with my husband that we are waiting till our first appt on July 27th to tell parents, and other family members. Ive let it slip to a few friends (oops) but am DYING to tell mom and dad!
Thanks for your prayers and Im so happy to be here! :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## sportysgirl

Just found this thread.

Sending prayers to you all for a happy and healthy 9 months. xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Runnergirl-Welcome to the thread!!:hugs:So good to have you!!Congratulations on your new coming blessing!!I can totally feel your excitement about the new baby its making me grin literally from ear to ear at my computer :happydance:!!God is so good and He has ordained this pregnancy we are happy to be praying with and for you :hugs:

I remember how difficult it was for us to keep it concealed when we finally got pregnant lool its such a hard secret to keep-good thing 27th isnt too long from now lol

Sportysgirl-Welcome to the thread hun!We are happy to be praying for you and ask the Lord to bless you with a happy and healthy 9 months.Looking forward to getting to know you more.PLease feel free to share prayer request,encouragements or scriptures with us if you would like to :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies I think I've watched this video about a thousand times lol its so lovely.Thought it might be nice to share what plans you all might have (God willing) for your birth?

-Are you planning on hospital or home birth?
-Who is gonna be present at the birth with you?
-Would you consider pain relief?

:hugs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3WA9iHz5ww


----------



## KM22

I've just found this topic, I would like to say what a beautiful and thoughtful idea to start it. I am 8 weeks pregnant with my first child, I have pcos and was told it would be difficult for me to conceive naturally. OH and I decided that we wanted to leave it in gods hands and a year down the line we have been blessed. I too pray for my miracle baby and will add your babies into these prayers too. I wish you all a happy, healthy and truly amazing 9 months! Xxx


----------



## runnergrl

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies I think I've watched this video about a thousand times lol its so lovely.Thought it might be nice to share what plans you all might have (God willing) for your birth?
> 
> -Are you planning on hospital or home birth?
> -Who is gonna be present at the birth with you?
> -Would you consider pain relief?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3WA9iHz5ww

that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I am typing through burry, teary eyes! Oh my goodness, thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## DanyB

I would like to join! :)


----------



## fides

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies I think I've watched this video about a thousand times lol its so lovely.Thought it might be nice to share what plans you all might have (God willing) for your birth?
> 
> -Are you planning on hospital or home birth?
> -Who is gonna be present at the birth with you?
> -Would you consider pain relief?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3WA9iHz5ww

wow. that was nothing like how i was during contractions, lol!!

your questions:
-hoping for another home birth
-with my husband, midwives, plus my sister to watch our baby
-only would consider pain relief if it doesn't cross the placenta b/c i don't want to give the baby anything

how about you? :)


----------



## Beanonorder

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies I think I've watched this video about a thousand times lol its so lovely.Thought it might be nice to share what plans you all might have (God willing) for your birth?
> 
> -Are you planning on hospital or home birth?
> -Who is gonna be present at the birth with you?
> -Would you consider pain relief?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3WA9iHz5ww

Beautiful video - I love how you can see the baby moving sometimes! What an inspiration!

As for the birth:
- A home birth is not an option here but I'm ok with that because I've never thought about having one. I have thought about a water birth but I'm pretty sure that isn't offered anywhere in this city.
- My husband will definitely be there with me and if necessary a translator. If my mom makes it here I may consider her too as she has done her midwifery. 
- To keep me calm I'd like to know that pain relief is an option. But again I have to wait and see whether it is available. Chinese women don't generally receive any kind of pain relief and not all doctors make exceptions for foreigners. This is actually something I'm praying about now because I am scared.


----------



## carvone

God bless you Princess Brees for starting this thread.You might not know this,but God is using you as a vessel to touch and encourage other people. I stumbled on this thread and i made up my mind to join and put the devil to shame. I had a painful miscarriage last May at 9 weeks plus, and to the glory of God am pregnant again (6 weeks). Let us say the following prayers and confession to our beans. The first trimester is very critical and crucial .Most of their organs are forming at this moment. I got this revelation from the book supernatural childbirth and i want everyone to make the confessions a daily one.
Speak to your baby in the womb. It's your baby and is supposed to obey you and God's word

Eyes: Vision, be perfect (Moses was 120 years old and his eyes wasn't dim)

Ears:Hear perfectly

Heart: Be strong ,healthy,untroubled (John 14:1)

Respiratory system: Be healthy and strong lungs and bronchial passages;no sinus problems,hay fever, bronchitis

Blood:Be normal, healthy, Maintain the proper blood sugar;no pollution in the blood (Ezekiel16:6)

Digestive system:Function normally

Position of baby and cord: Baby be head down and in perfect position at birth. Cord ,be the perfect length and position,not around the baby's neck

Temperament: Be full of peace- a calm, sweet spirit and a tender heart (isa 54:13)

Sleeping habits: Baby, you will sleep at night, you will get plenty of rest and let us rest

Baby's spirit:You will be tender toward God and the things of God; saved at an early age

I pray for the medical professionals am involved with that they have the mind of Christ and the wisdom of God concerning this baby. Thank you father because i know you have the last say ,thank you for fulfilling your promise in your word. In Jesus name. Amen


----------



## runnergrl

carvone said:


> God bless you Princess Brees for starting this thread.You might not know this,but God is using you as a vessel to touch and encourage other people. I stumbled on this thread and i made up my mind to join and put the devil to shame. I had a painful miscarriage last May at 9 weeks plus, and to the glory of God am pregnant again (6 weeks). Let us say the following prayers and confession to our beans. The first trimester is very critical and crucial .Most of their organs are forming at this moment. I got this revelation from the book supernatural childbirth and i want everyone to make the confessions a daily one.
> Speak to your baby in the womb. It's your baby and is supposed to obey you and God's word
> 
> Eyes: Vision, be perfect (Moses was 120 years old and his eyes wasn't dim)
> 
> Ears:Hear perfectly
> 
> Heart: Be strong ,healthy,untroubled (John 14:1)
> 
> Respiratory system: Be healthy and strong lungs and bronchial passages;no sinus problems,hay fever, bronchitis
> 
> Blood:Be normal, healthy, Maintain the proper blood sugar;no pollution in the blood (Ezekiel16:6)
> 
> Digestive system:Function normally
> 
> Position of baby and cord: Baby be head down and in perfect position at birth. Cord ,be the perfect length and position,not around the baby's neck
> 
> Temperament: Be full of peace- a calm, sweet spirit and a tender heart (isa 54:13)
> 
> Sleeping habits: Baby, you will sleep at night, you will get plenty of rest and let us rest
> 
> Baby's spirit:You will be tender toward God and the things of God; saved at an early age
> 
> I pray for the medical professionals am involved with that they have the mind of Christ and the wisdom of God concerning this baby. Thank you father because i know you have the last say ,thank you for fulfilling your promise in your word. In Jesus name. Amen

That is beautiful. Thank you


----------



## PrincessBree

KM22-Welcome to the thread!!Congrats on your new pregnancy!!God is so good causing you to get pregnant in spite of your pcos!We are so excited to praying with and for you!Always feels encouraged to share testimonys,prayer requests etc as you feel lead xx

Runnergirl- I think I watched this video around a thousand times and every time I do tears prick my eyes lol its so beautiful and these folks can sing too lol they actually made this into a song available on Itunes lol I often listen to it,its like a lullaby lol 

DanyB- Welcome hun!Congratualtions on your new pregnancy we are looking forward to praying for you and can't wait to hear more about you.Feel free to share scriptures or prayer requests or chit chat xx:hugs:

Fides-WOW you had a home birth?!What was it like?Did you have baby in the pool or elsewhere?What was the experience like overall?Would you recommend it?Sorry for barrage of questions I just find homebirths so interesting-have you watched Business of Being Born(I think its called that) by Ricky Lake?Very good documentary!As for me I lost my baby a little over a month ago,but when God decides to bless me with future baby I think I will have a baby in a birthing centre at the hospital in the waterbirthing pool.I will have dh there and possibly mum.I always said NO to pain relief until I had my surgery to remove my ectopic pregnancy,when the pain hit me afterward I was asking for every kind of pain relief.Also afterward you pass some tissue and it felt like contractions or something I took loads of painkillers!So now I am like ok my ideal is not have anything but if it becomes unbearable then I will take the gas and air.Though I am not sure that is avaiable in all countries?

Beanorder- The video is truly amazing right!The way she deals with the contractions is amazing!That could only be the Spirit of God soothing her through each contraction!Hun what country do you live in right now?Is there anyway that you could find out what is available to you?We will be praying that you will get exactly what you need to get through the childbirth :hugs:

Carvone-Welcome to the thread hun!!Thank you for sharing your testimony with us xx I am sorry to hear about your loss,you have been through alot but your faith in God truly remains xx I am personally encouraged as I lost my baby in June but I know if God can bless you again so quickly He could breakthrough at any moment for me too lo amen!Thank you for sharing those powerful declarations with us.I too am a fan of Supernatural Childbirth would highly recommend it to anyone ttc,pregnant or for childbirth its spot on!!Continue to share with us as you feel lead!!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Carvone posted some wonderful confessions today and just off of the back of what was posted I wanted to share some more declarations that I had been writing out(again inspired by Supernatural Childbirth)) highly recommend this book!Hope you find them useful xx



ThankYou for the power that is in Your name,that when I ask anything in Your name it will granted to me according to Your will for my life (John 14:13) ThankYou that You said that when we decree a thing it shall be established (Job 22:28) 


I ask Lord for You to cover me and the baby in the blood of Jesus

I ask Lord that You will give Your angels charge over me and the baby (Psalm 91:11)

I decree and declare that my baby's body and mind will be perfectly developed without fault in Jesus name (Psalm 139: 13)

I decree and declare that morning sickness or any kind of sickness will not be my portion during any part of this pregnancy in Jesus name (Deutrononmy 7:15)

I decree and declare that my body will carry this baby to full term without complications in Jesus name (Exodus 23:26)

I ask Lord for the best medical team in the land to be responsible for the care of me and my baby during pregnancy,labour and postnatal period.(Phillipians 4:9)

I ask that You will quick me the strength to deliver this baby quickly and naturally with as least pain as possible (Exodus 1:19)

I ask Lord that You will help me to bond with baby from birth.(Psalm 22:9)

Amen x :hugs:


----------



## WholeHeart

Hi! Um, I'm new, too. This is going to be my first baby. Prayer sure sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## Mrs5707

Hi ladies, haven't been on in a while, have been busy working on finals for school. I have been reading the posts, and thank all of you they're very uplifting. DH and I are having some problems. He's not being understanding of my hormonal issues and thinks tha I can control everything and just be happy if I really wanted to...please pray for me and my husband that he can be understanding and sympathetic and that I may be able to control my actions and words in correspondence with my moods to the best of my ability. 
Thanks for all the support. :shrug:


----------



## Beanonorder

Beanorder- The video is truly amazing right!The way she deals with the contractions is amazing!That could only be the Spirit of God soothing her through each contraction!Hun what country do you live in right now?Is there anyway that you could find out what is available to you?We will be praying that you will get exactly what you need to get through the childbirth :hugs:

Hi Bree

Thank you again for all the inspiration you give to all of us! I am living in China at the moment. Lets just say childbirth and child rearing is VERY different here to a western country! Aside from pain relief my biggest obstacle I am going to have to overcome is their notion of what you can and can't do after birth. Chinese women are not allowed to shower/bath after giving birth. And they are expected to then stay in bed for the next month and do NOTHING - no showering, no reading, no TV, no computer.... Thankfully my friend gave birth here last year so I know the expectations they have and I just have to be very firm about what I will be doing!(or won't be doing!). 
When I meet with my dr. again on the 7th August I am hoping to have all my questions answered about the birth and what options are available to me. 

When I was praying for God to bless us with a baby I specifically asked for one when He felt the time was right. He has blessed us now so I will keep having faith that He has it all under control and won't put me in any situation that I can't handle.


----------



## Mom To 2

Good Morning ladies! I found a prayer while doing a search. I was waiting in the waiting room a little over a week ago for my scan and was scared to death. 

https://divineblessings.wordpress.c...ayer-for-safe-delivery-and-healthy-pregnancy/

It's a scripture prayer for healthy pregnancy and safe birth. 

Loving Heavenly Father, creator of all things, Your Word says 1You created all things through Jesus Christ and 2You made all things good and perfect. 3You give life to all things. I thank You, that I have conceived by Your grace and mercy. The baby in my womb is Your creation, thank You for Your precious gift.

Cover me, the baby in my womb and my family members with the holy and precious blood of Jesus. I forgive all who have hurt me and rejected me in any manner.

Protect me, my baby and my family members from all evil and dangers. 4 You are our refuge and our fortress. 5 For You, Lord, will give Your angels charge over us. My God, in You I put my trust. During this time of waiting, help me to guard this new life carefully and do nothing to hurt it in any way.

Lord, Your word also says, 6 Truly You have formed my innermost being. You have woven me in my mothers womb. According to Your Word, let my baby grow normally with all its requirements fulfilled. Take away all complications from my baby and me. Grant me and my baby good health. 7 Lord, let my baby be perfect as You are perfect.

Lord Jesus, You be present with me during all this time this baby grows and comes into this world. Lord Your Word says 8 Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, before you were born I sanctified you. Please grant me a safe and normal delivery. Take away all blocks and barriers that are hindering this blessing in my life. Lord I also pray that You lead all pregnant women who are reading this prayer to safe and normal delivery. All this I ask in the name of Jesus, who is Lord of Life, now and forever. Amen.

9 Shall I bring to the time of birth and not cause delivery? says the LORD. Shall I who cause delivery shut up the womb? says Your God.

_______________________________________________________________________

Scripture References: 1- Romans 11:36, 2 - James 1:17, 3 - 1Timothy 6:13, 4- Psalm 91:2, 5 Psalm 91:11, 6 Psalm 139:13, 7- Matthew 5:48, 8- Jeremiah 1:5, 9- Isaiah 66:9


----------



## Mom To 2

In answer to the questions:

I am having a hospital birth. This baby will be born at the same hospital as my other two children. It's just a few blocks from my house, quite often as we pass it I tell my children, "That's where I go to pick up my babies!" They think it's hilarious.

My husband will be in the delivery room.

I am 100% wanting an epidural. I have had two already. I watched my sister in law have a natural birth last year and No Thank You, not for me. :haha:


----------



## Mrs5707

Beanonorder: I can totally relate to you about what you said about asking God to bless you with a baby in His time, and that is exactly the way it happened for us. We prayed daily for about 3 months and wham it happened. That's a big reason why I didn't play into the superstition of it being bad luck to tell anyone I was pregnant before the 2nd tri, I knew that this baby was a deliberate blessing from God that I had directly asked for and He saw fit to give it to me. Why, I don't know because I don't deserve it, but I am so very thankful. Everyone bombards us with questions of "how will you afford it?" and "are you really ready for a baby?" (DH and I have been married 2 years, we're 25 and 27 years old with stable jobs..pretty sure you can't be much more ready than that...) but it seems that EVERYONE is so full of doubt these days, everyone puts their trust in the wrong things and I just don't have a worry in the world because I KNOW that my God will provide for me and my family. He always has and always will. Now, if DH can only be a little more understanding and empathetic in the way of my hormonal craziness everything will be perfect!


----------



## PrincessBree

Wholeheart- Welcome to the group!!Congrats on your pregnancy.Please feel free to post prayer requests,encouragements and scriptures.We are looking forward to getting to know you more xx Blessings xx


BeanOrder- What they do in China after birth is it tradition or law?It is the first time I am hearing of this and find it so intriguing!Its like you said the Lord has given you the baby for such a time as this and knows the kind of birth you desire and I believe He will honour your prayers x We will have you in prayer xx 


MomTo2- Thank you for sharing that prayerr,I have seen that website I also thought that prayer was lovely!!LOL @ watching sil give birth naturally- I wanted to know is epidural compulsory for every birth in USA?


Mrs5707- Hey hun!!Hope ur finals went well x We will be praying for you concerning your hormones and your dh.I used to have serious PMS hormones and would feel crazy pretty much a week before and a few days after period.The Lord reminded me of the story of the woman with the issue of blood,how long she had been bleeding for and I thought to myself that woman must have had her fair share of hormonal issues herself.
No wonder she was so desperate to reach out to Jesus lol.

With that in mind I just made a decision to attempt to ask the Lord to do a work in my hormones as it was ruining my quality of life and marriage.At times it felt like it was working and other times it didnt but I just kept reaching out and touching the hem of His garment everytime I felt as though it was having effect on the marriage and our lives.Also maybe could ask dh to pray for you,and when the Lord comes through least he can see that is not something which you are in control of?Hoping there is a change for you asap!!xxx


----------



## Mom To 2

Epidural is a choice everyone has. As long as you dont wait too far into labor. I let the nurse know I want mine as soon as I can get it, both times I was ready when I was dialated to a 4. My sister in law went in wanting natural birth, but changed her mind, not sure where she was dialated, but the anesthesiologist couldn't do it. She had a reflex and would jerk her back when he touched her spine with his thumb. He called it, touch sensitive, and said it was too risky to do the epidural. She was later very happy she did it naturally.


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies just wanted to pop in and say hello to all you wonderful ladies. I haven't been on for a few days. I have tried to stay off the internet as much as possible till this storm passes and I know all is well with my baby. I have just been spending a lot of time in prayer I had my levels drawn this morning and will know tommorow if my levels are rising. Please keep me and my baby in your prayers and I am praying I will get some good news. I will post when I find out something:hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Just dropping by to say hello and may god bless all our babies.

God is great just have faith everything will be great!!! Xoxoox


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> Hello ladies just wanted to pop in and say hello to all you wonderful ladies. I haven't been on for a few days. I have tried to stay off the internet as much as possible till this storm passes and I know all is well with my baby. I have just been spending a lot of time in prayer I had my levels drawn this morning and will know tommorow if my levels are rising. Please keep me and my baby in your prayers and I am praying I will get some good news. I will post when I find out something:hugs:


hello sweetheart ure in my preys and i wanna wish u the best of luck for tommorow hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## carvone

@ Angela 2011...The Lord is with you dearie,and am certain He that started a good work in you will bring it into completion.Relax it is a settled case
Cheers


----------



## PrincessBree

Keepthefaith-Thanx for dropping by hun,we are continuing to pray with you!!xx

Angela2011-We are still praying with you hun and beliving God that everything will found to be in perfect working order and development,we cant wait for the praise report to come throughxx

Momto2-I think going natural is risky because of that reason-getting to the point of no return and what if at that point you decide that you can't do it?lol yikes!!I am still on the fence about pain relief,but I think I will keep my options open xx do you get oneborn every minute in USA,do you watch it?XX


----------



## Kismo

I tried for a homebirth......... mmm.... didn't dilate after a day of labour cramp... then whisked off to hospital...tried again everything to get me to 'open up'..... I ended up on morphine/gas & air, then got an emergency epidural (which has damaged my spine permanently and I have pain when walking, can't bend properly) eventually baby went into distress and was delivered almost 36 hours later by emergency c-section. I am praying to God that this time I can have a scheduled c-section to avoid any of this trauma and get my baby out, both of us safely looked after by the midwives and doctors. I am worried however about further damage due to another epidural. It was a nightmare delivery that I did not envisage one little bit. I PRAY that God allows all of the delivery of babies that we can handle and that we all have successful births.


----------



## PrincessBree

Mrs5707 & All Ladies who would like it - I feel lead to share a prayer for you concerning hormones during pregnancy(request you posted yesterday) and the effects it can have on marriage xx

Father God we just lift up our dear sister to You.Thank You that You for the beautiful baby that You have placed in her womb.We pray today that You will cover her and her hormones in the blood of Jesus Father.We ask that You will; help her Lord to control her emotions to the best way that she can.Please Father give her continued strength everyday to not be consumed by her emotions.And Lord we lift up her husband also to You and ask that you will help him to be sympathetic towards his wife.Lord give him a renewed understanding of how to best support her throughout her pregnancy.Lord I pray that this pregnancy will bring them closer together and that You will continue to be in the centre of their marriage.Father we ask that this prayer will also reach every other woman and dh who is going through this same struggle.I speak with the authority given to me through Christ that these pregnancies will be a time of increased joy and happiness.ThankYou in advance.In Jesus name Amen x


----------



## PrincessBree

Kismo said:


> I tried for a homebirth......... mmm.... didn't dilate after a day of labour cramp... then whisked off to hospital...tried again everything to get me to 'open up'..... I ended up on morphine/gas & air, then got an emergency epidural (which has damaged my spine permanently and I have pain when walking, can't bend properly) eventually baby went into distress and was delivered almost 36 hours later by emergency c-section. I am praying to God that this time I can have a scheduled c-section to avoid any of this trauma and get my baby out, both of us safely looked after by the midwives and doctors. I am worried however about further damage due to another epidural. It was a nightmare delivery that I did not envisage one little bit. I PRAY that God allows all of the delivery of babies that we can handle and that we all have successful births.

:hugs:Wow I am so sorry you had to go through such a difficult time!!:hugs:Thanx for praying for us-I guess at the end of the day God has a birth designed for each of us and will stregthen us all accourdingly -I pray this time round goes 110% better for you and you will have a happy memorable experience for all the right reasons x x


----------



## meandmrb2011

PrincessBree said:


> Mrs5707 & All Ladies who would like it - I feel lead to share a prayer for you concerning hormones during pregnancy(request you posted yesterday) and the effects it can have on marriage xx
> 
> Father God we just lift up our dear sister to You.Thank You that You for the beautiful baby that You have placed in her womb.We pray today that You will cover her and her hormones in the blood of Jesus Father.We ask that You will; help her Lord to control her emotions to the best way that she can.Please Father give her continued strength everyday to not be consumed by her emotions.And Lord we lift up her husband also to You and ask that you will help him to be sympathetic towards his wife.Lord give him a renewed understanding of how to best support her throughout her pregnancy.Lord I pray that this pregnancy will bring them closer together and that You will continue to be in the centre of their marriage.Father we ask that this prayer will also reach every other woman and dh who is going through this same struggle.I speak with the authority given to me through Christ that these pregnancies will be a time of increased joy and happiness.ThankYou in advance.In Jesus name Amen x

PrincessBree - You are a true blessing , i can practically feel the Lords love flowing from you . I pray for an overwhleming sense of peace for you and your husband . :hugs:

I am VERY newly and VERY VERY nervously pregnant. My husband is in Korea for this entire year & got home for his midtour 4th of July (we conceived this day also) I got my first positive test 11dpo , then another on 12dpo .... Currently 13dpo and feeling so excited & nervous as have had bad cramps on and off they seem to have settled today and i just have an ache lower right side . I think i implanted this side , but it doesn't stop the worry . :cry: If i can please ask a special prayer of peace , strength & protection as my husband leaves again in two weeks and i am home with my 5yo daughter. Lots of love & hugs to all the other ladies on this thread , God Bless <3


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Mrs5707 & All Ladies who would like it - I feel lead to share a prayer for you concerning hormones during pregnancy(request you posted yesterday) and the effects it can have on marriage xx
> 
> Father God we just lift up our dear sister to You.Thank You that You for the beautiful baby that You have placed in her womb.We pray today that You will cover her and her hormones in the blood of Jesus Father.We ask that You will; help her Lord to control her emotions to the best way that she can.Please Father give her continued strength everyday to not be consumed by her emotions.And Lord we lift up her husband also to You and ask that you will help him to be sympathetic towards his wife.Lord give him a renewed understanding of how to best support her throughout her pregnancy.Lord I pray that this pregnancy will bring them closer together and that You will continue to be in the centre of their marriage.Father we ask that this prayer will also reach every other woman and dh who is going through this same struggle.I speak with the authority given to me through Christ that these pregnancies will be a time of increased joy and happiness.ThankYou in advance.In Jesus name Amen x
> 
> PrincessBree - You are a true blessing , i can practically feel the Lords love flowing from you . I pray for an overwhleming sense of peace for you and your husband . :hugs:
> 
> I am VERY newly and VERY VERY nervously pregnant. My husband is in Korea for this entire year & got home for his midtour 4th of July (we conceived this day also) I got my first positive test 11dpo , then another on 12dpo .... Currently 13dpo and feeling so excited & nervous as have had bad cramps on and off they seem to have settled today and i just have an ache lower right side . I think i implanted this side , but it doesn't stop the worry . :cry: If i can please ask a special prayer of peace , strength & protection as my husband leaves again in two weeks and i am home with my 5yo daughter. Lots of love & hugs to all the other ladies on this thread , God Bless <3Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:Hey hun!!Thanx for joining us!!I too am today overwhelmed by the love that the Lord shows for us in this group.He is so good:hugs:Your verse on your signature Jeremiah 29 is my fave(which version is that because I realy like how it is worded lol)xx

Gosh I know how every ache an twinge in pregnancy can be so scarey-though I was only pregnant a short time I liken it to walking on water and we gotta keep our eyes on Jesus cos soon as we turn away and focus on something else even for a second we can go into panic mode and feel like we sinking in fear!!

I would really like to pray for you concerning the pain your feeling and God to show Himself strong to you when dh is gone away-Keep an eye on your pain and if it get worse or any other symptoms,go see a doctor hun,just to put your mind at rest :hugs::hugs:

Heavenly Father,we thankYou for our sister.Lord thankYou for the wonderful blessing that You have placed inside her womb.God we ask that every ache and pain will go in the name of Jesus.We ask that this pain is not for any serious reason other than her body adjusting to the growth of her precious child.Lord God please help her not to fear but to trust You in every step of the way.Lord we ask for the very best doctors and midwives to take care of her throughout her entire pregnancy.Lord we also want to thank your for our sisters dh.Please will You cover Him and give him protection as he goes back out to Korea.Be with our sister when he goes and cover her with Your love,peace and protection.God we entrust her life and her pregnancy to You.We thankYou Father.In Jesus name Amen 

Sweety please keep us updated on your pregnancy and continue to share with us xxBlessingsxxPrincessBree:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kellen

Good Afternoon Ladies!

I just got back from a checkup appointment with our midwife. She went over our U/S results from two weeks ago and checked up on my bloodwork and urine samples. Everything looks perfect, amen!
She tried to use the doppler this morning so we could listen to the heartbeat, but our little one was being shy and didn't want to play. But we were assured that this is fairly common since we are just breaching 10 weeks.


----------



## PrincessBree

Kellen said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> I just got back from a checkup appointment with our midwife. She went over our U/S results from two weeks ago and checked up on my bloodwork and urine samples. Everything looks perfect, amen!
> She tried to use the doppler this morning so we could listen to the heartbeat, but our little one was being shy and didn't want to play. But we were assured that this is fairly common since we are just breaching 10 weeks.

Yaay I am so glad that your u/s went well!Glory to God!!Do you think on your next one you will find out what gender the baby is?


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies,I found this and thought it was an amazing idea.The writer has taken verses from Phillipians 4:8 and written what living that verse out would look like for a pregnant lady.Maybe during quiet time we could each write a small passage on how each verse relates to our own pregnancies or wherever we are at right now ( no need to share unless you want to xx) :hugs::hugs:

Phillipians 4:8

*Whatever is true*
You have been entrusted with the care and nurturing of a child of God.

*Whatever is noble*
You are the only one who can make the decisions that affect this child's health and well-being.

*Whatever is right*
God has called you to love your child with a sacrificial love, making your child's needs a higher priority than your own.

*Whatever is pure*
Loving your child is an act of obedience to God.

*Whatever is lovely*
The Bible says that we demonstrate our love for God by obeying him.

*Whatever is admirable*
You have already made decisions to place your child's needs ahead of your own.

*Whatever is excellent*
With God's help, you will continue to act in ways that love your child.

*Whatever is praiseworthy*
In the end, your child will be born to a mother who has learned how to love him. 

*Think about such things...*

https://lemoniqueblog.blogspot.co.uk/2010/02/pregnancy-devotional.html


----------



## Kellen

PrincessBree said:


> Kellen said:
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> I just got back from a checkup appointment with our midwife. She went over our U/S results from two weeks ago and checked up on my bloodwork and urine samples. Everything looks perfect, amen!
> She tried to use the doppler this morning so we could listen to the heartbeat, but our little one was being shy and didn't want to play. But we were assured that this is fairly common since we are just breaching 10 weeks.
> 
> Yaay I am so glad that your u/s went well!Glory to God!!Do you think on your next one you will find out what gender the baby is?Click to expand...

Yes, at 20 weeks they will do another scan to make sure all the parts are there! And they will tell us (if we want) what our gender is going to be. My lovely husband wants the U/S tech to write the gender and then seal it in an envelope. We will then go home, call our mom's, open the envelope and enjoy a family sense of finding out together. All the while praising God for His infinite goodness. :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

Kellen said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellen said:
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> I just got back from a checkup appointment with our midwife. She went over our U/S results from two weeks ago and checked up on my bloodwork and urine samples. Everything looks perfect, amen!
> She tried to use the doppler this morning so we could listen to the heartbeat, but our little one was being shy and didn't want to play. But we were assured that this is fairly common since we are just breaching 10 weeks.
> 
> Yaay I am so glad that your u/s went well!Glory to God!!Do you think on your next one you will find out what gender the baby is?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, at 20 weeks they will do another scan to make sure all the parts are there! And they will tell us (if we want) what our gender is going to be. My lovely husband wants the U/S tech to write the gender and then seal it in an envelope. We will then go home, call our mom's, open the envelope and enjoy a family sense of finding out together. All the while praising God for His infinite goodness. :happydance:Click to expand...

O woow o my gosh what a wonderful way to share the news with everybody :happydance::happydance: if you can have someone to film that special day because that day is gonna make such precious memories!!


----------



## angela2011

Good morning ladies and thank you all so much for your prayers and encouragement I would have not made it through the wait for my numbers without you all and without God. So glad God allowed me to find this site because it has been such a blessing.

Now for the praise report God is so wonderful and amazing. I got great news this morning my HCG almost tripled they was only hoping it would double and is almost 17,000 from 5800 so it looks like all is going great and I have my next ultrasound Wed. the 25th so excited to see my baby. 

Prayer works and God shows up when you need him. I still have the ultrasound to get through but I am very hopeful and I am enjoying this victory

God bless you all and my prayers are with you and thank you all so much for yours because they made all the difference.:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

thats great news x


----------



## runnergrl

beautiful prayer.. thats my mom's favorite verse.. cant wait to share it with her...IN THIS CONTEXT!! :wohoo:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Good morning ladies and thank you all so much for your prayers and encouragement I would have not made it through the wait for my numbers without you all and without God. So glad God allowed me to find this site because it has been such a blessing.
> 
> Now for the praise report God is so wonderful and amazing. I got great news this morning my HCG almost tripled they was only hoping it would double and is almost 17,000 from 5800 so it looks like all is going great and I have my next ultrasound Wed. the 25th so excited to see my baby.
> 
> Prayer works and God shows up when you need him. I still have the ultrasound to get through but I am very hopeful and I am enjoying this victory
> 
> God bless you all and my prayers are with you and thank you all so much for yours because they made all the difference.:hugs:

Amen hun!!Praise God!!ThankYou Father!!I am so happy to hear this it is just living proof that God is in the business of answering prayer and He is hearing us even in this thread!!Hun please continue to update us and share your testimony as your faith at this time continues to inspire us all xx

Thankyou for being a blessing to us xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## carvone

Thank God for this wonderful site,it's like my closest family right now. I would like you all to just remember me in your prayers. I've been crying all day long,as i got both good and bad report today. I went for my first ultrasound but came back feeling bad.
First of all,the technician checked my uterus and said she couldn't find the heartbeat, after spending so much time , she went to get the attention of a radiologist and another lady joined them. I was so worried and started talking to God at the same time trying to hide my tears from these people. I asked the radiologist what the problem was and he said '' we are sorry about this , no heartbeat''. My HcG level is 49,166 and am 6 weeks plus today . The technican saw how tearful i was and said, she would do it one more time.To the glory of God she got a heartbeat of 122bpm and quickly went back to call the radiologist. The radiologist saw it and apologized for the error. I heard my baby's heartbeat,which made us so happy,but still worried as this is still early

The sad part is:

1, I was diagnosed with having a bicornuate uterus( heart shaped uterus). They concluded that this may be the reason why i miscarried my first baby in May

2, That i have a large fibroid of 4.9cm by 5.9cm

I have been so worried because i know a bicornuate uterus doesnt give enough space for the baby to grow . How much more with a fibroid inside the uterus

Please just remember me in your prayers.... I know that God that started a good work in me will perfect it...Am just so confused now

God bless you all


----------



## runnergrl

carvone said:


> Thank God for this wonderful site,it's like my closest family right now. I would like you all to just remember me in your prayers. I've been crying all day long,as i got both good and bad report today. I went for my first ultrasound but came back feeling bad.
> First of all,the technician checked my uterus and said she couldn't find the heartbeat, after spending so much time , she went to get the attention of a radiologist and another lady joined them. I was so worried and started talking to God at the same time trying to hide my tears from these people. I asked the radiologist what the problem was and he said '' we are sorry about this , no heartbeat''. My HcG level is 49,166 and am 6 weeks plus today . The technican saw how tearful i was and said, she would do it one more time.To the glory of God she got a heartbeat of 122bpm and quickly went back to call the radiologist. The radiologist saw it and apologized for the error. I heard my baby's heartbeat,which made us so happy,but still worried as this is still early
> 
> The sad part is:
> 
> 1, I was diagnosed with having a bicornuate uterus( heart shaped uterus). They concluded that this may be the reason why i miscarried my first baby in May
> 
> 2, That i have a large fibroid of 4.9cm by 5.9cm
> 
> I have been so worried because i know a bicornuate uterus doesnt give enough space for the baby to grow . How much more with a fibroid inside the uterus
> 
> Please just remember me in your prayers.... I know that God that started a good work in me will perfect it...Am just so confused now
> 
> God bless you all

I cant imagine the emotion you are feeling.. so relieving to hear your baby's heartbeat, and so unnerving to hear about your uterus.. I agree with you wholeheartedly though, God did start a good work in you, and He's not finished yet.. I know its hard to relax and trust in Him and His good will, but thats what he calls us to do. You are absolutely in my prayers!


----------



## angela2011

prayers going up for you right now hun. so happy for you that the heartbeat was found praise God for that. Seems like there is no such thing as a worry free pregnancy. We are mothers that is what we do and it want stop ever I don't think. Trust in God he will get you through this. God heard you when you was praying to him and allowed the ultrasound tech to finally find the heart beat so he is with you and he will not leave you. I know what it is like to worry trust me I do but we are all here for you and I agree with you thank God for this wonderful site.


----------



## melenarz

Hi all!! I'm Molly, I am 4 weeks today!!
I will be keeping everyone in my prayers for happy, healthy pregnancies and amazing, wonderful little babies!!!

:hug:


----------



## Beanonorder

PrincessBree said:


> BeanOrder- What they do in China after birth is it tradition or law?It is the first time I am hearing of this and find it so intriguing!Its like you said the Lord has given you the baby for such a time as this and knows the kind of birth you desire and I believe He will honour your prayers x We will have you in prayer xx



Hi again Bree

Most of the things they do here are just tradition. The only thing that is really law (although I'm still not sure thats the word I would use) is that doctors are not allowed to tell them the sex of the baby. Unfortunately a lot of Chinese still get around that by the doctor congratulating them if its a boy and saying nothing if its a girl. Makes me very sad. 
Another thing I think you'll find fascinating is that they only use nappies/diapers for a few weeks, if at all. They generally clothe their babies in split pants and start teaching them to go to the bathroom when mom whistles in their ear.


----------



## sportysgirl

carvone said:


> Thank God for this wonderful site,it's like my closest family right now. I would like you all to just remember me in your prayers. I've been crying all day long,as i got both good and bad report today. I went for my first ultrasound but came back feeling bad.
> First of all,the technician checked my uterus and said she couldn't find the heartbeat, after spending so much time , she went to get the attention of a radiologist and another lady joined them. I was so worried and started talking to God at the same time trying to hide my tears from these people. I asked the radiologist what the problem was and he said '' we are sorry about this , no heartbeat''. My HcG level is 49,166 and am 6 weeks plus today . The technican saw how tearful i was and said, she would do it one more time.To the glory of God she got a heartbeat of 122bpm and quickly went back to call the radiologist. The radiologist saw it and apologized for the error. I heard my baby's heartbeat,which made us so happy,but still worried as this is still early
> 
> The sad part is:
> 
> 1, I was diagnosed with having a bicornuate uterus( heart shaped uterus). They concluded that this may be the reason why i miscarried my first baby in May
> 
> 2, That i have a large fibroid of 4.9cm by 5.9cm
> 
> I have been so worried because i know a bicornuate uterus doesnt give enough space for the baby to grow . How much more with a fibroid inside the uterus
> 
> Please just remember me in your prayers.... I know that God that started a good work in me will perfect it...Am just so confused now
> 
> God bless you all

What an emotional day, worry you don't need. I will say a prayer for you.

God bless.


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies
This is a lovely thread :hugs:

I wanted to know if you could pray for me and i pray for you too please. I am 6weeks pregnant and I have had on n off spotting since Friday, I had a scan yesterday and weeks saw the pregnancy had progressed and weeks saw the heartbeat. But again last night I had another bleed, the scanographer doesn't k ow where this is coming from and why. I am soooo worried, I have been trying for 2years and I would be departed if the worst was too happen.

Thanks ladies
Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Carvone and Paula-I read your posts on the edge of tears.I am so sorry for what you have both been going through .As I read these posts I heard the scripture "the weapons of our warfare are not carnal,but mighty in God for the pulling down of every stronghold.. 2Corinthians 10:1-6.

We must remember that there is a war going on in the invisible realm,for which we cannot see and soon as life was placed inside the womb of a child of God,the enemy is out to try and destroy what God has given.This can be through causing women of God to live everyday in fear,bad reports from the doctors,problems in the marriage,ANYTHING that can take the woman of God's joy and have her living each day in worry and fear.

But I thank God for this promise been repeating in my Spirit "There will be *no miscarriages *or infertility in your land, and I will give you long, full lives."Exodus 23:26

With this in mind ladies,please will you join in prayer with me for our two dear sisters I truly believe that we are going to see victory out of their circumstances.

Dear Father,today we want to thankYou for Your tender mercies which are new every morning.Lord we need You today Father more than ever before.We lift up our dear sisters to You today,they have been having a difficult time with their pregnancies.God there are many things going on that we don't understand and the doctors don't even fully understand,but Father we thankYou that You are the ALL knowing and ALL seeing God and this situation does not phase You.We pray that You will touch these ladies and their babies and their pregnancies.We ask Lord that You will strengthen their bodies to carry their babies to full term.Lord we ask that every unexplainable symptom that they have will go and in Jesus name their bodies will be healed and in working order to accomodate the growth of their babies.God we believe that their babies are miracles.Their babies will do great and wonderful things in Your kingdom,so they must live,they must survive past everything that the doctors have said.

We thankYou that when the saints gather together to pray You are in the midst of them and answer their prayers.Please hear these prayers today,as they come from the bottom of our hearts.ThankYou Father for the victory in advance and thankYou for the testimonies that are about to come forth.We will not forget to give You all the glory.

In Jesus name Amen.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> Hi all!! I'm Molly, I am 4 weeks today!!
> I will be keeping everyone in my prayers for happy, healthy pregnancies and amazing, wonderful little babies!!!
> 
> :hug:

Hi Molly!!Welcome!!Congrats on your pregnancy xx it is a pleasure to have you here please feel free to share prayer requests or scriptures with us.May you have a blessed 9 months stress free and full of joy!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeanOrder- What they do in China after birth is it tradition or law?It is the first time I am hearing of this and find it so intriguing!Its like you said the Lord has given you the baby for such a time as this and knows the kind of birth you desire and I believe He will honour your prayers x We will have you in prayer xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again Bree
> 
> Most of the things they do here are just tradition. The only thing that is really law (although I'm still not sure thats the word I would use) is that doctors are not allowed to tell them the sex of the baby. Unfortunately a lot of Chinese still get around that by the doctor congratulating them if its a boy and saying nothing if its a girl. Makes me very sad.
> Another thing I think you'll find fascinating is that they only use nappies/diapers for a few weeks, if at all. They generally clothe their babies in split pants and start teaching them to go to the bathroom when mom whistles in their ear.Click to expand...



Hey Beanorder!!How are you and baby :hugs:

That is so sad that they dont get excited by baby girls!I have heard that of a few different cultures thank God that in His eyes both baby girls and baby boys are precious in His sight!

No diapers woow-now that sounds interesting I can only imagine it could get quite messy lol,do you think you will be giving it a try?:baby:


----------



## LillyLee

Hi ladies,

Know I've been slacking on keeping up with everyone but you are all in my prayers. I will be out of town visiting family for the next two weekends and then family will be visiting me and I'm never a great person to deal with when my schedule gets interrupted so I'm praying for patience that I can be accepting of visitors in my home. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day and are able to accept the peace that God is placing on each of you. Remember, this is the day that the Lord has made, let us REJOICE and be glad in it! (Sometimes I sing that in the car on the way to work when traffic gets really bad and it always makes me feel better).


----------



## PrincessBree

LillyLee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Know I've been slacking on keeping up with everyone but you are all in my prayers. I will be out of town visiting family for the next two weekends and then family will be visiting me and I'm never a great person to deal with when my schedule gets interrupted so I'm praying for patience that I can be accepting of visitors in my home.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful day and are able to accept the peace that God is placing on each of you. Remember, this is the day that the Lord has made, let us REJOICE and be glad in it! (Sometimes I sing that in the car on the way to work when traffic gets really bad and it always makes me feel better).

Awww Lillylee hope you have a good time with family gatherings lol I know those times can be especially hectic!!I'm sure they will all be rushing around trying to take care of you and baby :hugs: have a great time and looking forward to hearing frm you soon sweety :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

PrincessBree said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I'm Molly, I am 4 weeks today!!
> I will be keeping everyone in my prayers for happy, healthy pregnancies and amazing, wonderful little babies!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hi Molly!!Welcome!!Congrats on your pregnancy xx it is a pleasure to have you here please feel free to share prayer requests or scriptures with us.May you have a blessed 9 months stress free and full of joy!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much! If you would mind, I'm needing prayers for guidance right now, oh wants to announce pregnancy next week after Dr appointment. We have a nephew due aroused august 6 and I want to announce after that. Not sure what to do. Also just praying for a healthy baby.....
Something I wanted so badly is here and I almost feel a bit distant, as if I'm scared it won't last. I've taken at least 6 tests and has very fast, strong positives......about 5 days before af was the first.
Thank you all, this is a wonderful place!!!! Many prayers for you all!


----------



## Mrs5707

melenarz said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I'm Molly, I am 4 weeks today!!
> I will be keeping everyone in my prayers for happy, healthy pregnancies and amazing, wonderful little babies!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hi Molly!!Welcome!!Congrats on your pregnancy xx it is a pleasure to have you here please feel free to share prayer requests or scriptures with us.May you have a blessed 9 months stress free and full of joy!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! If you would mind, I'm needing prayers for guidance right now, oh wants to announce pregnancy next week after Dr appointment. We have a nephew due aroused august 6 and I want to announce after that. Not sure what to do. Also just praying for a healthy baby.....
> Something I wanted so badly is here and I almost feel a bit distant, as if I'm scared it won't last. I've taken at least 6 tests and has very fast, strong positives......about 5 days before af was the first.
> Thank you all, this is a wonderful place!!!! Many prayers for you all!Click to expand...

Hi Molly, welcome and we're happy to have you here! I totally understand your hesitance to tell people, and I was in the same boat as you when I first learned my wonderful news. But, my husband and I had been praying non-stop for God to bless us with a baby in His time, and after 2 months it happened, and I have full faith that God gave me this blessing to last, not to take it away from me, so that gave me a testament right there to go shout it from the rooftops that I was pregnant, and everything has been fine. I can understand also that you may not want to take away from the special time of your other family member having a baby, so that would be something to pray about. I pray that God will bless you with a clear guidance and fill your heart with the right decision to make for you and your family. God Bless!!


----------



## beckysprayer

melenarz said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I'm Molly, I am 4 weeks today!!
> I will be keeping everyone in my prayers for happy, healthy pregnancies and amazing, wonderful little babies!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hi Molly!!Welcome!!Congrats on your pregnancy xx it is a pleasure to have you here please feel free to share prayer requests or scriptures with us.May you have a blessed 9 months stress free and full of joy!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! If you would mind, I'm needing prayers for guidance right now, oh wants to announce pregnancy next week after Dr appointment. We have a nephew due aroused august 6 and I want to announce after that. Not sure what to do. Also just praying for a healthy baby.....
> Something I wanted so badly is here and I almost feel a bit distant, as if I'm scared it won't last. I've taken at least 6 tests and has very fast, strong positives......about 5 days before af was the first.
> Thank you all, this is a wonderful place!!!! Many prayers for you all!Click to expand...

:hugs: I understand completely. It can be so hard to grasp the concept of your little one growing inside of you and it can be even harder not to worry about something going wrong. 

One of my favorite says for fears like this:
*Fear not tomorrow for God is already there *

I'll keep you in my prayers that you have a healthy and happy little baby around your due date :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

haha Bree, I will most definitely not be trying the no diapers! Unfortunately Chinese children go to the bathroom all over the place - most especially the street! It takes a bit of getting used to and I don't think I want to encourage that in my child! We would like to move back to a western country in the near future and I don't think it would go down too well!

Other than that, baby and I are doing very well!


----------



## melenarz

beckysprayer said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I'm Molly, I am 4 weeks today!!
> I will be keeping everyone in my prayers for happy, healthy pregnancies and amazing, wonderful little babies!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hi Molly!!Welcome!!Congrats on your pregnancy xx it is a pleasure to have you here please feel free to share prayer requests or scriptures with us.May you have a blessed 9 months stress free and full of joy!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! If you would mind, I'm needing prayers for guidance right now, oh wants to announce pregnancy next week after Dr appointment. We have a nephew due aroused august 6 and I want to announce after that. Not sure what to do. Also just praying for a healthy baby.....
> Something I wanted so badly is here and I almost feel a bit distant, as if I'm scared it won't last. I've taken at least 6 tests and has very fast, strong positives......about 5 days before af was the first.
> Thank you all, this is a wonderful place!!!! Many prayers for you all!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I understand completely. It can be so hard to grasp the concept of your little one growing inside of you and it can be even harder not to worry about something going wrong.
> 
> One of my favorite says for fears like this:
> *Fear not tomorrow for God is already there *
> 
> I'll keep you in my prayers that you have a healthy and happy little baby around your due date :hugs:Click to expand...

I guess that is part of being human..... Deep down I know what you said is soooo tue, but it my head, fear wins.... I'm just going to keep repeating it!!!


----------



## melenarz

Mrs5707 said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I'm Molly, I am 4 weeks today!!
> I will be keeping everyone in my prayers for happy, healthy pregnancies and amazing, wonderful little babies!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Hi Molly!!Welcome!!Congrats on your pregnancy xx it is a pleasure to have you here please feel free to share prayer requests or scriptures with us.May you have a blessed 9 months stress free and full of joy!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! If you would mind, I'm needing prayers for guidance right now, oh wants to announce pregnancy next week after Dr appointment. We have a nephew due aroused august 6 and I want to announce after that. Not sure what to do. Also just praying for a healthy baby.....
> Something I wanted so badly is here and I almost feel a bit distant, as if I'm scared it won't last. I've taken at least 6 tests and has very fast, strong positives......about 5 days before af was the first.
> Thank you all, this is a wonderful place!!!! Many prayers for you all!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Molly, welcome and we're happy to have you here! I totally understand your hesitance to tell people, and I was in the same boat as you when I first learned my wonderful news. But, my husband and I had been praying non-stop for God to bless us with a baby in His time, and after 2 months it happened, and I have full faith that God gave me this blessing to last, not to take it away from me, so that gave me a testament right there to go shout it from the rooftops that I was pregnant, and everything has been fine. I can understand also that you may not want to take away from the special time of your other family member having a baby, so that would be something to pray about. I pray that God will bless you with a clear guidance and fill your heart with the right decision to make for you and your family. God Bless!!Click to expand...

I think God answered some of my prayers by leading me to you ladies!! You are so right in just relishing in this amazing blessing God has given us! If all goes well at the doctor appt, we are going to start telling next week. I wanted to tell all my family in person but there is no way we can get to them before a month goes by, so I think we are going to play it by announcing that Creighton, my new nephew, is getting a cousin! That way it's not all about us, but him too!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Jst wanted to check in quickly ladies. Everytime i read this thread it lifts my spirits . We have all been blessed with finding this group. Lots of love to you all. Have a wonderful day. Oh me and dh are celebrating our 1st wedding anniversary this weekend. It is not until August 12th but he goes back to Korea July 31st (until december) So would love some prayers for safety in whatever we do & that we can really relax in the moment. Most of my cramping has stopped now and my horrible cold is leaving me FINALLY!! Have a wonderful weekend. God bless :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

I need to ask for prayer from you all. My son who is 16 months is spending his first weekend away from us with my in-laws and I am having a REALLY hard time with it. My MIL and I have a history of issues that I will not go into at this time. Lets just say she has not always respected my wishes as a mother and has openly defied me and my requests many many times. She is also extremely overweight and has recently had surgery making her even less capable physically of running after a very active toddler who is into everything. I have been praying about and trying to work on my end of the relationship ever since I was pregnant and she was giving me trouble then. (she laughed at me when I told her of my plans to breastfeed because its not what SHE did) Its been a huge struggle and a very real source of anxiety for me. It puts a strain on my relationship with my husband as well because while he sides with me 100% of the time, he lets her actions and words slide off his back, where as I take everything to heart and feel very insulted as a mother when she chooses to do things "her way" rather than the way i ask her to.
Please also pray for the safety and well being of my son during his stay with them.. (3 hours away)

Lord, please give me peace and understanding knowing that Brady's grandparents love him and do have his best interests at heart, even if it may not seem that way to me. Calm my spirit and allow me to let go of any fear or anxiety I have surrounding this issue and allow me to fully be with and enjoy my husband this weekend. Keep us all safe and reunite us with the Joy you have provided. Thank you so much for the amazing blessing that is my son and for the tiny growing miracle that will be his sibling.


Thank you all!!


----------



## squish6227

Thank you soooo much for this! I have been praying atleast once a day if not more. I believe I am in my 6th week now. I will love to be a part of this! I need it very much! I know exactly how you feel right now and really appreciate you starting this!


----------



## future hopes

hello ladys well it seems like the devil is still trying to atack me with negative thoughts, im trying my hardest to fight it but starting to feel weak. yesterday i was full of symptoms sick tired everything and today i have nothing and im worrying something has gone wrong with the baby, i know i shudent worry but its so hard im trying to keep positive but little things happen and i start to worry. i have a scan in 3 weeks time and im terafied something will b wrong really wanna start feeling positive again but i just have this major fear of losing my baby. my partner is being very positive and is adamant all will b fine and baby will b fine i wish i felt as confident as him but i just cant. i felt so positive wen i was being preyed for by u guys it was like u gave me strength through prey.

i am still preying about all the ladys on here and i feel so positive toward u all but for some reason i keep getting doughts about myself and i really want those doughts to stop. i think it doesnt help because there has been so many losses in feb love bugs and alot have been told at there 12 week scan. my 12 week scan is on 13th aug. i just prey that i get told good news, were off on holiday strait after as well so hearing the good news b4 i go will make me relax and enjoy my holiday instead of worrying all the time. i c a midwife on 1st aug ill b 10+4 and im hoping ill b able to hear babys heart beat that wud really put me at ease for the 12 week scan. at the moment im just up one min and down the next thinking the worse. i hate goin on about myself but was just wondering if u wud all prey that everthing is ok and our baby is normol.

sending big preys to all of u lovely ladies and sending love:hugs: thank u for listening. and god bless:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kellen

Hey Runner,

You and your entire family are in my prayers. I pray that the Good Lord grants you a huge measure of peace and that your MIL opens her heart to some of your concerns. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Mrs5707

Runnergirl, I can totally sympathize with your concerns. While I am not a mommy yet, I do know when this baby is born that he/she will not be going to stay with my MIL without my being present. She is not mentally capable of caring for a child, or anyone else for that matter. On the comment you made about DH being on your side 100% but letting her comments/actions slide off his back - I'm in that same boat sister. It's rough, because you know your husband sides with you, but he doesn't really let his mom's antics bother him (probably because he's so used to it that he just doesn't care anymore). 
Prayers are with you and your little man, I'm sure all will be well when he returns. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## runnergrl

Mrs5707 said:


> Runnergirl, I can totally sympathize with your concerns. While I am not a mommy yet, I do know when this baby is born that he/she will not be going to stay with my MIL without my being present. She is not mentally capable of caring for a child, or anyone else for that matter. On the comment you made about DH being on your side 100% but letting her comments/actions slide off his back - I'm in that same boat sister. It's rough, because you know your husband sides with you, but he doesn't really let his mom's antics bother him (probably because he's so used to it that he just doesn't care anymore).
> Prayers are with you and your little man, I'm sure all will be well when he returns. Enjoy your weekend!

girlfriend--you hit the nail on the head! he had heard and put up with her for 33 years and knows how she is, so he just ignores it. I try, but cant! Im sorry that you are in a similar situation, I really dont wish mine on anyone. I would LOVE to have a great relationship with my MIL.. I wish more than anything ours was better!!


----------



## Kellen

I am thankful that my MIL is 14 hours away. We get along, but I don't agree with their lifestyle. I am not a smoker and neither is my husband, but they smoke in the house and around their 20+ other grand kids. When we go stay with them after the baby is born we will be getting a hotel, which is sure to cause a ruckus.

Future, I have been battling negative emotions today too. Up until now I've had fairly constant symptoms, but they seem to be going away. I know this is normal for 10 weeks, but it is still kind of scary. You are always in my prayers and I know you're lifting us up too.


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> hello ladys well it seems like the devil is still trying to atack me with negative thoughts, im trying my hardest to fight it but starting to feel weak. yesterday i was full of symptoms sick tired everything and today i have nothing and im worrying something has gone wrong with the baby, i know i shudent worry but its so hard im trying to keep positive but little things happen and i start to worry. i have a scan in 3 weeks time and im terafied something will b wrong really wanna start feeling positive again but i just have this major fear of losing my baby. my partner is being very positive and is adamant all will b fine and baby will b fine i wish i felt as confident as him but i just cant. i felt so positive wen i was being preyed for by u guys it was like u gave me strength through prey.
> 
> i am still preying about all the ladys on here and i feel so positive toward u all but for some reason i keep getting doughts about myself and i really want those doughts to stop. i think it doesnt help because there has been so many losses in feb love bugs and alot have been told at there 12 week scan. my 12 week scan is on 13th aug. i just prey that i get told good news, were off on holiday strait after as well so hearing the good news b4 i go will make me relax and enjoy my holiday instead of worrying all the time. i c a midwife on 1st aug ill b 10+4 and im hoping ill b able to hear babys heart beat that wud really put me at ease for the 12 week scan. at the moment im just up one min and down the next thinking the worse. i hate goin on about myself but was just wondering if u wud all prey that everthing is ok and our baby is normol.
> 
> sending big preys to all of u lovely ladies and sending love:hugs: thank u for listening. and god bless:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Praying for you future hopes. I know how it is to have your joy stole away with worry. I am so excited about this baby and I don't think I will be able to breath until I see the heartbeat but I know God will bring you peace as you wait for your next ultrasound. I am sure all will be fine and I will be praying for you and your baby. I am going to invest in a doppler pretty soon when I get 10weeks so I can try and keep this worry away. Lifting you up in prayer:hugs:


----------



## rosebud111

hi future, praying for you and that god showers you with positivity and tranquility while you wait for your next scan! have faith and all will be well! :hugs:



future hopes said:


> hello ladys well it seems like the devil is still trying to atack me with negative thoughts, im trying my hardest to fight it but starting to feel weak. yesterday i was full of symptoms sick tired everything and today i have nothing and im worrying something has gone wrong with the baby, i know i shudent worry but its so hard im trying to keep positive but little things happen and i start to worry. i have a scan in 3 weeks time and im terafied something will b wrong really wanna start feeling positive again but i just have this major fear of losing my baby. my partner is being very positive and is adamant all will b fine and baby will b fine i wish i felt as confident as him but i just cant. i felt so positive wen i was being preyed for by u guys it was like u gave me strength through prey.
> 
> i am still preying about all the ladys on here and i feel so positive toward u all but for some reason i keep getting doughts about myself and i really want those doughts to stop. i think it doesnt help because there has been so many losses in feb love bugs and alot have been told at there 12 week scan. my 12 week scan is on 13th aug. i just prey that i get told good news, were off on holiday strait after as well so hearing the good news b4 i go will make me relax and enjoy my holiday instead of worrying all the time. i c a midwife on 1st aug ill b 10+4 and im hoping ill b able to hear babys heart beat that wud really put me at ease for the 12 week scan. at the moment im just up one min and down the next thinking the worse. i hate goin on about myself but was just wondering if u wud all prey that everthing is ok and our baby is normol.
> 
> sending big preys to all of u lovely ladies and sending love:hugs: thank u for listening. and god bless:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## future hopes

thank u so very much i feel more positive now. thank you all and god bless xxx


----------



## runnergrl

praying for your comfort and reassurance-future... I know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

oh thank u hunny its horrible feeling so worried. i did c baby at 6 weeks and all was good then im just preying that everything still is good. i just hate the not knowing.:wacko::hugs::hugs:

just got to trust in god i believe it was him that gave us this mirecle so im preying he keeps the mirecle safe. :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Runnergirl, praying for your family. I can understand to a point. While I love my inlaws, they don't always agree with choices my husband and I make and I worry how it will be once the baby arrives. They do not live the healthiest lifestyle and I believe a lot of their action has led to their other grandchild being seriously over weight, as she spent most of her time with them as a child. 
could I ask you a question quickly....I am assuming you are a runner, by your name! Did th continue to run through your pregnancy? I had just gotten back to running about 3 months before my bfp, and I'm debating if I should jog some or just stick to walking??


----------



## runnergrl

I would continue jogging as long as you can. I wouldn't do sprints or races though unless that was a part of your routine pre baby. Walking is also great. I ran as long as I could with #1 which, coincidentally wasn't very long sine my boobs got so big so fast-it was extremely painful to run with them flopping all over the place:haha: this time round I will stick to yoga and slow jogs and walking just like last time. My goal is to complete another half marathon 6 months after the baby is born. Hope this helps!


----------



## PrincessBree

Runner girl- I am in agreement with the prayer which you said-Amen. I can definately understand how you feel about allowing your son to stay with mil and I will keep you and Brady in prayer.God knows how precious he is to you and He will protect him.I know it's probably an impossible task but maybe try and do stuff that you enjoy to keep your mind occupied while Brady is away.I hope that the time flies by for you hun and ask for God to give you total peace.And also that God will heal and restore your relationship with them in a way that only He can before the arrival of baby number 2.I have had issues with mil myself and cannot begin to imagine what it would be like with kids involved!We are here for you hun xx


Aleigh713-Hey hun!!Welcome to the group we are looking forward to praying with you hun xx


Future-We are definately praying for you darling.I think that the way you are feeling is normal for any mum,whether it be their first or 5th pregnancy.God is not mad with us when we worry but He has always offered a better way for us to live xx we are going to pray for you that you begin to feel stronger again and more positive again.You are very much loved hun and your prayer requests are not a nuisance.xx


----------



## future hopes

thank u so much princess feeling all emotianal again ure msgs r always so so sweet.

i was wondering i dont know if u have seen the news today but there has been a awfull thing happen in america. it was at the movies while everyone was watching the new batman film that some crazy person started shooting at loads of people, i think people have died and a lot of them have been badly injured. i cudent believe my eyes wen i saw it on the news. the guy has been arested now it was some 24 year old i just undersatnd why people carry out these acts of pure evil. is there a prey we cud do hun just to all the people that were there sseing that wud of really messed people up. its just awfull:cry:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies id like us to join together in prey for the victims of the shooting that happened in the states. this is gonna b from the heart hear goes[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

dear father im bringing all my sisters together today to prey for the victims of the shooting that ocurd in a movie theatre in the USA. lord pls can u hold those victims in ure hands and help the ones who survived to heal mentaly and physicly, lord pls let the holy spirit suround the familys who have sadly lost sons, daughters, friends ,sisters, brothers, family pls lord let these grieve in piece and let them feel the love of u. u r strong lord and i know the ones who sadly did not survive will be safe and loved in heaven and in your loving embrace. in jesus name armen:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

a few spelling mistakes but im sure he understands :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> hello ladies id like us to join together in prey for the victims of the shooting that happened in the states. this is gonna b from the heart hear goes[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> dear father im bringing all my sisters together today to prey for the victims of the shooting that ocurd in a movie theatre in the USA. lord pls can u hold those victims in ure hands and help the ones who survived to heal mentaly and physicly, lord pls let the holy spirit suround the familys who have sadly lost sons, daughters, friends ,sisters, brothers, family pls lord let these grieve in piece and let them feel the love of u. u r strong lord and i know the ones who sadly did not survive will be safe and loved in heaven and in your loving embrace. in jesus name armen:hugs:

Amen!!That was a beautiful prayer hun,so heartfelt,thankyou for sharing this We will keep praying for them it is such sad news xx 

Ps no problem about the spelling mistakes I'm sure God understands since He created everything anyway lolxx


----------



## future hopes

it is awfull hun but im preying with us all preying those people will heal and to the ones that sadly lost there lives i prey they RIP:hugs:


----------



## Kellen

The shooting in Colorado helps bring perspective to my life. Every day I thank the Lord that I have an awesome husband and a precious bean, but sometimes my prayers become routine. This terrible incident has once again hit home that none of us know what the future (be it seconds, minutes, day or years) will bring. For me this is a wake up call to live and enjoy every second on this earth that God has given me while being a witness for Him.


----------



## future hopes

i say amen ti that hun. x:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Some lovely prayers ladies, thank you.

God bless you all. xx


----------



## runnergrl

Such a senseless act. So tragic. I've been so upset by this all day. My parents live very close to where it happened. Unimaginably sad:cry:


----------



## PrincessBree

"For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."Jeremiah 29:11

Let this promise of the Lord remain with you all you throughout your pregnancy,childbirth and beyond :hugs::hugs:


----------



## future hopes

runnergrl said:


> Such a senseless act. So tragic. I've been so upset by this all day. My parents live very close to where it happened. Unimaginably sad:cry:

its just awfull hun im from england and its been on our news all day and i cried cuz its just so so so sad. thats why i wrote that prey. god bless u flower:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Kellen said:


> The shooting in Colorado helps bring perspective to my life. Every day I thank the Lord that I have an awesome husband and a precious bean, but sometimes my prayers become routine. This terrible incident has once again hit home that none of us know what the future (be it seconds, minutes, day or years) will bring. For me this is a wake up call to live and enjoy every second on this earth that God has given me while being a witness for Him.

It is humbling the amount of stuff God does for us that He doesn't have to do,but He just does it because of His great love for us all.I think this has really helped me to be more thankful to God,no matter what,just remain thankful,because He is truly good xx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

a big amen to that to princess:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Such a senseless act. So tragic. I've been so upset by this all day. My parents live very close to where it happened. Unimaginably sad:cry:
> 
> its just awfull hun im from england and its been on our news all day and i cried cuz its just so so so sad. thats why i wrote that prey. god bless u flower:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey ! Where are you from ? I am east coast !! X


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> Jst wanted to check in quickly ladies. Everytime i read this thread it lifts my spirits . We have all been blessed with finding this group. Lots of love to you all. Have a wonderful day. Oh me and dh are celebrating our 1st wedding anniversary this weekend. It is not until August 12th but he goes back to Korea July 31st (until december) So would love some prayers for safety in whatever we do & that we can really relax in the moment. Most of my cramping has stopped now and my horrible cold is leaving me FINALLY!! Have a wonderful weekend. God bless :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Just wanted to wish you and dh and happy anniversary hun!May you have many more happy years together and may God continue to bless your union together :hugs::hugs:

Enjoy yourself and have a good time however you spend it xxx

And thank God the cramping has stopped!!Amen!!:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

meandmrb2011 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Such a senseless act. So tragic. I've been so upset by this all day. My parents live very close to where it happened. Unimaginably sad:cry:
> 
> its just awfull hun im from england and its been on our news all day and i cried cuz its just so so so sad. thats why i wrote that prey. god bless u flower:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ! Where are you from ? I am east coast !! XClick to expand...

Hello hunny im from swindon in wiltshire xxxx:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

God has placed this prayer on my heart upon waking this morning. hopefully one or more of you find comfort in praying this prayer with me...

Dear Lord,
I just want to lift up all of these beautiful women to you this morning. I pray that you fill each of us with comfort, hope, strength and peace that we know only you can provide. Comfort those who have suffered from loss and give assurance to those who are feeling anxious. It is by your grace and mercy that each of us has been given the chance to bring new life into this world. Thank you for entrusting your precious children into our care. Mold and shape these babies in our wombs into the perfect humans you want them to be. Help us raise them to be strong, God fearing, humble and kind. Let your love shine through us as we parent these babies and make it apparent to those around us that we know, love and serve you. Thank you so much for you love and these tiny miracles. 
In your precious name I pray,
Amen


----------



## MsTX

Amen runnergrl. Thank you for sharing that :)


----------



## Mom To 2

Beautiful prayer runnergirl. Thanks!


----------



## angela2011

thanks runnergirl lovely prayer

Ladies please remember my nephew and his wife Melody. They will be having their little boy Monday at 37 weeks due to blood pressure issues. Please pray for a healthy delivery this is their first child and both of them are so nervous.
The doctors will be doing a ultrasound on the baby's brain and heart when he is born because of being on the high end of normal for fluid on his brain and they also detected a abnormal heart beat in the womb. Ladies please join me in prayer that the baby boy will be healthy and all issues they thought they saw in the womb will be gone . I hope you all have a great blessed weekend


----------



## future hopes

ahh runner girl ure prey made me cry it was so beutifull and its made me feel more confident about my own pregnancy. i read it out loud so it was like preying again. thank u so very much for sharing that with us and god bless you x:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> thanks runnergirl lovely prayer
> 
> Ladies please remember my nephew and his wife Melody. They will be having their little boy Monday at 37 weeks due to blood pressure issues. Please pray for a healthy delivery this is their first child and both of them are so nervous.
> The doctors will be doing a ultrasound on the baby's brain and heart when he is born because of being on the high end of normal for fluid on his brain and they also detected a abnormal heart beat in the womb. Ladies please join me in prayer that the baby boy will be healthy and all issues they thought they saw in the womb will be gone . I hope you all have a great blessed weekend[/
> 
> i prey ure sister has a easy and safe delivery hunny. 37 weeks is not to bad i been told ill b lucky if i make it to 27 weeks, but preying i wont have baby till 36 37 weeks.
> 
> lord plz help our sisters sister to have a easy and safe delivery and bless them with a healthy and beutifull baby. lord thank you for caring for all my sisters on this site and may continue u to keep all of us and out little miricals healthy and strong in jesus name armen armen armen:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> God has placed this prayer on my heart upon waking this morning. hopefully one or more of you find comfort in praying this prayer with me...
> 
> Dear Lord,
> I just want to lift up all of these beautiful women to you this morning. I pray that you fill each of us with comfort, hope, strength and peace that we know only you can provide. Comfort those who have suffered from loss and give assurance to those who are feeling anxious. It is by your grace and mercy that each of us has been given the chance to bring new life into this world. Thank you for entrusting your precious children into our care. Mold and shape these babies in our wombs into the perfect humans you want them to be. Help us raise them to be strong, God fearing, humble and kind. Let your love shine through us as we parent these babies and make it apparent to those around us that we know, love and serve you. Thank you so much for you love and these tiny miracles.
> In your precious name I pray,
> Amen


Maybe it is just the surge or hormones right now, but I cried reading your prayer. thank you so much!! I took a nice walk this morning, about a mile around the local pond, and spent a lot of time in prayer this morning for everyone as well. I pray everyone has a wonderful day today and feels the presence of God in your lives!!!!:flower:


----------



## future hopes

melenarz said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> God has placed this prayer on my heart upon waking this morning. hopefully one or more of you find comfort in praying this prayer with me...
> 
> Dear Lord,
> I just want to lift up all of these beautiful women to you this morning. I pray that you fill each of us with comfort, hope, strength and peace that we know only you can provide. Comfort those who have suffered from loss and give assurance to those who are feeling anxious. It is by your grace and mercy that each of us has been given the chance to bring new life into this world. Thank you for entrusting your precious children into our care. Mold and shape these babies in our wombs into the perfect humans you want them to be. Help us raise them to be strong, God fearing, humble and kind. Let your love shine through us as we parent these babies and make it apparent to those around us that we know, love and serve you. Thank you so much for you love and these tiny miracles.
> In your precious name I pray,
> Amen
> 
> 
> Maybe it is just the surge or hormones right now, but I cried reading your prayer. thank you so much!! I took a nice walk this morning, about a mile around the local pond, and spent a lot of time in prayer this morning for everyone as well. I pray everyone has a wonderful day today and feels the presence of God in your lives!!!!:flower:Click to expand...


i cried to at runner girls prey it was such a wonderfull prey. i think ure msg is so lovely too. welling up again lol:dohh:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies!!! WOW, May I please join!! I love this forum topic!! To make a long story short, DH and I unexpectantly gotten prego and we were overjoyed, but I was reserved and just knew everything was going to be fine, but it wasnt I m/c @ 12wks. We got prego a month later and I just knew in my head it wasn't going to be successful and it wasn't I m/c @ 4wks.Well here we are pregnant again and this time I'm leaning totally on faith, I'm placing all my worries in God's hands. I'm trusting totally on him Bc he promised this to us and I know he will not lie. So here I am giving it all to him, DH and I pray morning,noon and night, we read our bible daily and try to be what he wants of us. So ladies I will keep you all in my prayers and ask that you all keep me in yours! God Bless!!


----------



## future hopes

i am so sorry for ure losses hun. ive had 3 m/c in the past one at 11 weeks one at 6 weeks and one at 5 weeks. but i also have 3 beutiful children. this is my 4th baby but sadly this pregnancy is considered very high risk so im always worrying and so nervous. but i found these wonderfull ladies on this site and they have been preying and they have given me much strength and made me alot more confident about this pregnancy. we all prey for everyone on here and i will prey for u also. welcome hunny:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

nevergivingup said:


> Hi Ladies!!! WOW, May I please join!! I love this forum topic!! To make a long story short, DH and I unexpectantly gotten prego and we were overjoyed, but I was reserved and just knew everything was going to be fine, but it wasnt I m/c @ 12wks. We got prego a month later and I just knew in my head it wasn't going to be successful and it wasn't I m/c @ 4wks.Well here we are pregnant again and this time I'm leaning totally on faith, I'm placing all my worries in God's hands. I'm trusting totally on him Bc he promised this to us and I know he will not lie. So here I am giving it all to him, DH and I pray morning,noon and night, we read our bible daily and try to be what he wants of us. So ladies I will keep you all in my prayers and ask that you all keep me in yours! God Bless!!

dear father pls can u wrap ure loving arms around our new sister and protect her new little miricle from any harm put ure hands on her tummy and let her baby grow strong and healthy and pls give our sister positivty and reasurence that this pregnancy will b a sucess, and at full term our new sister will hold her newborn miricle in her armssafe and sound. father thank u for hearing all our preys and for giving us all these wonderfull miricles that we know will be safe thanks to the knowing truth that u r with us all the way. we love u so much lord and we thank u for all u have done, in jesus name armen:hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks sooo much future hopes!!


----------



## future hopes

thats ok hun u r more then welcome:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> God has placed this prayer on my heart upon waking this morning. hopefully one or more of you find comfort in praying this prayer with me...
> 
> Dear Lord,
> I just want to lift up all of these beautiful women to you this morning. I pray that you fill each of us with comfort, hope, strength and peace that we know only you can provide. Comfort those who have suffered from loss and give assurance to those who are feeling anxious. It is by your grace and mercy that each of us has been given the chance to bring new life into this world. Thank you for entrusting your precious children into our care. Mold and shape these babies in our wombs into the perfect humans you want them to be. Help us raise them to be strong, God fearing, humble and kind. Let your love shine through us as we parent these babies and make it apparent to those around us that we know, love and serve you. Thank you so much for you love and these tiny miracles.
> In your precious name I pray,
> Amen

Runnergirl,I needed this prayer today like I don't know what,it has come at just the right time-I felt like Holy Spirit was just ministering to me right in the midst of that prayer thank you so much-it was a beautiful prayer.xx

Today was my first period since I lost my sweet baby and it was especially emotional for me,it felt like I was saying goodbye again but I dunno coming on here seeing all the faith in this thread and knowing that ladies from all over the world who I am connected to through Christ,are praying for me I feel so uplifted.Knowing that each lady has her own story to tell but have come through because of God and are now carrying miracles,Im encouraged.You all mean so much to me and inspire me daily.

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> thanks runnergirl lovely prayer
> 
> Ladies please remember my nephew and his wife Melody. They will be having their little boy Monday at 37 weeks due to blood pressure issues. Please pray for a healthy delivery this is their first child and both of them are so nervous.
> The doctors will be doing a ultrasound on the baby's brain and heart when he is born because of being on the high end of normal for fluid on his brain and they also detected a abnormal heart beat in the womb. Ladies please join me in prayer that the baby boy will be healthy and all issues they thought they saw in the womb will be gone . I hope you all have a great blessed weekend

Angela I will for sure be praying for your nephew,his wife and the baby.May Gods peace be with you and your family hun xx:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

nevergivingup said:


> Hi Ladies!!! WOW, May I please join!! I love this forum topic!! To make a long story short, DH and I unexpectantly gotten prego and we were overjoyed, but I was reserved and just knew everything was going to be fine, but it wasnt I m/c @ 12wks. We got prego a month later and I just knew in my head it wasn't going to be successful and it wasn't I m/c @ 4wks.Well here we are pregnant again and this time I'm leaning totally on faith, I'm placing all my worries in God's hands. I'm trusting totally on him Bc he promised this to us and I know he will not lie. So here I am giving it all to him, DH and I pray morning,noon and night, we read our bible daily and try to be what he wants of us. So ladies I will keep you all in my prayers and ask that you all keep me in yours! God Bless!!

Hun you are very welcome here!!I am very sorry to hear about your previous losses,I know what it is like, but this time we pray for a miracle.We will all be praying for you,may God bless you and your pregnancy and your dh :hugs::hugs: feel free to ask for prayer or share with us anytime.:hugs:


----------



## Jaygirl3

Father in the Name of Jesus, we thank you for your grace, we thank you for blessing us with the babies in our bellies. Father we pray that you guide us through out this pregnancy, father you say we should ask and we shall be given. you say where two or three are gathered together in your name you shall answer our prayer.

Father we come to you in agreement. Father be with us, be with our husbands, be with our unborn children, make our deliveries peaceful,give us great and wonderful children, bless us, in Jesus name. Amen


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> God has placed this prayer on my heart upon waking this morning. hopefully one or more of you find comfort in praying this prayer with me...
> 
> Dear Lord,
> I just want to lift up all of these beautiful women to you this morning. I pray that you fill each of us with comfort, hope, strength and peace that we know only you can provide. Comfort those who have suffered from loss and give assurance to those who are feeling anxious. It is by your grace and mercy that each of us has been given the chance to bring new life into this world. Thank you for entrusting your precious children into our care. Mold and shape these babies in our wombs into the perfect humans you want them to be. Help us raise them to be strong, God fearing, humble and kind. Let your love shine through us as we parent these babies and make it apparent to those around us that we know, love and serve you. Thank you so much for you love and these tiny miracles.
> In your precious name I pray,
> Amen
> 
> Runnergirl,I needed this prayer today like I don't know what,it has come at just the right time-I felt like Holy Spirit was just ministering to me right in the midst of that prayer thank you so much-it was a beautiful prayer.xx
> 
> Today was my first period since I lost my sweet baby and it was especially emotional for me,it felt like I was saying goodbye again but I dunno coming on here seeing all the faith in this thread and knowing that ladies from all over the world who I am connected to through Christ,are praying for me I feel so uplifted.Knowing that each lady has her own story to tell but have come through because of God and are now carrying miracles,Im encouraged.You all mean so much to me and inspire me daily.
> 
> Thanks ladies xxxClick to expand...

Dear Lord I want to thank you for this board and all the wonderful ladies on here. I want to lift my sister princess Bree up to you Lord I pray that she will feel your arms around her and give her comfort Lord and peace knowing all the good things you have in store for her. Lord she has been such a light and blessing to all of us on here. I think you for each and everyone on here Lord and pray that you will shelter us in your love and protect us all and our unborn babies. Thank you Lord for letting us find each other. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> God has placed this prayer on my heart upon waking this morning. hopefully one or more of you find comfort in praying this prayer with me...
> 
> Dear Lord,
> I just want to lift up all of these beautiful women to you this morning. I pray that you fill each of us with comfort, hope, strength and peace that we know only you can provide. Comfort those who have suffered from loss and give assurance to those who are feeling anxious. It is by your grace and mercy that each of us has been given the chance to bring new life into this world. Thank you for entrusting your precious children into our care. Mold and shape these babies in our wombs into the perfect humans you want them to be. Help us raise them to be strong, God fearing, humble and kind. Let your love shine through us as we parent these babies and make it apparent to those around us that we know, love and serve you. Thank you so much for you love and these tiny miracles.
> In your precious name I pray,
> Amen
> 
> Runnergirl,I needed this prayer today like I don't know what,it has come at just the right time-I felt like Holy Spirit was just ministering to me right in the midst of that prayer thank you so much-it was a beautiful prayer.xx
> 
> Today was my first period since I lost my sweet baby and it was especially emotional for me,it felt like I was saying goodbye again but I dunno coming on here seeing all the faith in this thread and knowing that ladies from all over the world who I am connected to through Christ,are praying for me I feel so uplifted.Knowing that each lady has her own story to tell but have come through because of God and are now carrying miracles,Im encouraged.You all mean so much to me and inspire me daily.
> 
> Thanks ladies xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Dear Lord I want to thank you for this board and all the wonderful ladies on here. I want to lift my sister princess Bree up to you Lord I pray that she will feel your arms around her and give her comfort Lord and peace knowing all the good things you have in store for her. Lord she has been such a light and blessing to all of us on here. I think you for each and everyone on here Lord and pray that you will shelter us in your love and protect us all and our unborn babies. Thank you Lord for letting us find each other. In Jesus name I pray AmenClick to expand...

:cry:Thankyou so much sis,I feel so comforted and peaceful that prayer meant alot to me.:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Heavenly father,
Be with all these wonderful ladies, and myself, today. Let us feel your presence in our lives in the each of us need it most-be it your grace, love, patience or healing. Guide us as nurture and care for these lives you've entrusted to us, and help us keep our faith in you that you indeed have a plan not only for us but our unborn children and that your plan is perfect.
Amen


----------



## SLCMommy

Can I please join? I would really like to be apart of a thread like this :) I love my other bnb sisters but we mostly just talk about labor and pregnancy and not anything else. 

I am a Christian, and I love my Lord SO much. I've been going through a whirlwind in my heart and mind though. I am originally from Minnesota. I was baptized a Lutheran as a baby, went to a non-denominational church growing up. Fell away as a teen and young adult and did many, many sinful things, but of course I found my savior again. Praise be to God! I now live in Utah with my husband. It's very hard to fit in because everyone here is Latter-Day Saint, which is very different from Orthodox Christianity. While I don't condemn my fellow Mormon sisters, I feel so left out. It's apart of the culture here, and I feel like it is hard to relate to others. I have been here since May of 2011, and I am incredibly lonely. 

I am starting to beg my husband for us to move to a different state. Utah is GORGEOUS no doubt, and I am in total awe of God's creation for us. The mountains are beautiful. I wouldn't mind being friends with other LDS woman, but it's hard to meet them since I am a stay at home mother and they tend to stick within those who are religiously like-minded. There are non-LDS/orthodox mainstream Christian churches here, but I've had SUCH a hard time finding one. A lot of them are somewhat of a drive away. 

We were attending a Lutheran church here in the Salt Lake valley, and we liked it but have decided that church wasn't for us. My husband and I TTC for three months last fall and I got a positive in October. I had a 2nd trimester loss of a little boy in January, and I remember calling the pastor after I found out to receive prayer and comfort from our Lord. I went to church a few times after, and I just sat in the pew and bawled. I remember telling myself NOT to cry because I was in public, but it felt "safe" doing so in the house of the Lord. I also went up to receive prayer for Jesus to heal me emotionally. I had a D&E (more extensive than a D&C), and something went terribly wrong during the procedure. I lost 3 liters of blood, ended up having five blood transfusions, and all my levels were VERY low (ie: Iron was down to a level 2) We were than told from the pathology report that our son was healthy, but something was wrong with the umbilical cord. Nobody from the Lutheran church called me to ask how I was doing, if I needed anything, or to even pray for me. I don't mean to come off as "me, me, me" but I figured church was to help and support those in time of need. Nobody knows the love I would of felt if one person had came over, or even called to tell me that loved me and was sorry for my loss. When I brought this up to someone (I mentioned my loss to the childhood education director fishing for an answer as to if anyone cared about me) and she goes "I know, we prayed for you during our weekly church meeting". My heart sank. All the leaders knew. And, while I appreciate prayer (I really do! Please don't get me wrong) That didn't make me feel better when my husband and I were crying together in our bed. I guess I was just hurt. After months of not attending, one of the pastors just recently called me to "check up on us". He didn't come out right and ask why we haven't attended but I got the feeling that is why he was calling me. I guess I should of been honest because sometimes people get so caught up in their own lives they forget the love and service we are supposed to give to one another during hard times, but I just didn't have the heart. I felt like maybe it would come off as rude and needy?

We have tried other churches, and while people are kind, sweet and friendly, they are somewhat of a jont to drive and not really a good fit.

I have no idea where I belong anymore. (Church and denomination wise) and feeling somewhat religiously isolated has really put a strain on my relationship with the Lord. Not that I don't believe or anything like that - but it's more of a feeling of my connection with him is straining, if that makes sense? 

A Christian woman from another church heard the news, (whom I knew outside of the church setting) came over a few days after our loss and prayed with us, and made my husband and I am AWESOME dinner and also brought over food that she made for us to eat the follow night. I was so touched that she loved me and cared enough about us to drive a good half hour south to do that for us. So sweet.

I really hope nobody takes what I said in the wrong way, or thinks I am over reacting. I guess I've needed a group of Christian woman to talk too since I feel so lonely.

I am now pregnant again (this one was a delightful surprise, LOL ) so I've got my fingers crossed that this is a sticky beanie.

Thanks for reading this ladies!
God Bless you all.


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Heavenly father,
> Be with all these wonderful ladies, and myself, today. Let us feel your presence in our lives in the each of us need it most-be it your grace, love, patience or healing. Guide us as nurture and care for these lives you've entrusted to us, and help us keep our faith in you that you indeed have a plan not only for us but our unborn children and that your plan is perfect.
> Amen

Amen thank you for the lovely prayer


----------



## Beanonorder

SLCMommy I can relate to what you are saying about feeling isolated! It is so hard to deal with - especially during the exciting times (like falling pregnant) and during the tough times when you just need to know someone out there cares. 
This thread has been a wonderful source of encouragement to me and I hope it does the same for you. 

Hugs and I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## melenarz

I'm in some horrible pain at the moment. It is in the right side of my rear and radiates down my right leg. Making movement nearly impossible. I am wondering if it is sciatica?? If anyone has any ideas of what it is or pain relief, I'm open!!! 

Praying dear lord, for relief of this pain....or at least a reminder that this will all be worth it in about 8 months!


----------



## angela2011

SLCMommy said:


> Can I please join? I would really like to be apart of a thread like this :) I love my other bnb sisters but we mostly just talk about labor and pregnancy and not anything else.
> 
> I am a Christian, and I love my Lord SO much. I've been going through a whirlwind in my heart and mind though. I am originally from Minnesota. I was baptized a Lutheran as a baby, went to a non-denominational church growing up. Fell away as a teen and young adult and did many, many sinful things, but of course I found my savior again. Praise be to God! I now live in Utah with my husband. It's very hard to fit in because everyone here is Latter-Day Saint, which is very different from Orthodox Christianity. While I don't condemn my fellow Mormon sisters, I feel so left out. It's apart of the culture here, and I feel like it is hard to relate to others. I have been here since May of 2011, and I am incredibly lonely.
> 
> I am starting to beg my husband for us to move to a different state. Utah is GORGEOUS no doubt, and I am in total awe of God's creation for us. The mountains are beautiful. I wouldn't mind being friends with other LDS woman, but it's hard to meet them since I am a stay at home mother and they tend to stick within those who are religiously like-minded. There are non-LDS/orthodox mainstream Christian churches here, but I've had SUCH a hard time finding one. A lot of them are somewhat of a drive away.
> 
> We were attending a Lutheran church here in the Salt Lake valley, and we liked it but have decided that church wasn't for us. My husband and I TTC for three months last fall and I got a positive in October. I had a 2nd trimester loss of a little boy in January, and I remember calling the pastor after I found out to receive prayer and comfort from our Lord. I went to church a few times after, and I just sat in the pew and bawled. I remember telling myself NOT to cry because I was in public, but it felt "safe" doing so in the house of the Lord. I also went up to receive prayer for Jesus to heal me emotionally. I had a D&E (more extensive than a D&C), and something went terribly wrong during the procedure. I lost 3 liters of blood, ended up having five blood transfusions, and all my levels were VERY low (ie: Iron was down to a level 2) We were than told from the pathology report that our son was healthy, but something was wrong with the umbilical cord. Nobody from the Lutheran church called me to ask how I was doing, if I needed anything, or to even pray for me. I don't mean to come off as "me, me, me" but I figured church was to help and support those in time of need. Nobody knows the love I would of felt if one person had came over, or even called to tell me that loved me and was sorry for my loss. When I brought this up to someone (I mentioned my loss to the childhood education director fishing for an answer as to if anyone cared about me) and she goes "I know, we prayed for you during our weekly church meeting". My heart sank. All the leaders knew. And, while I appreciate prayer (I really do! Please don't get me wrong) That didn't make me feel better when my husband and I were crying together in our bed. I guess I was just hurt. After months of not attending, one of the pastors just recently called me to "check up on us". He didn't come out right and ask why we haven't attended but I got the feeling that is why he was calling me. I guess I should of been honest because sometimes people get so caught up in their own lives they forget the love and service we are supposed to give to one another during hard times, but I just didn't have the heart. I felt like maybe it would come off as rude and needy?
> 
> We have tried other churches, and while people are kind, sweet and friendly, they are somewhat of a jont to drive and not really a good fit.
> 
> I have no idea where I belong anymore. (Church and denomination wise) and feeling somewhat religiously isolated has really put a strain on my relationship with the Lord. Not that I don't believe or anything like that - but it's more of a feeling of my connection with him is straining, if that makes sense?
> 
> A Christian woman from another church heard the news, (whom I knew outside of the church setting) came over a few days after our loss and prayed with us, and made my husband and I am AWESOME dinner and also brought over food that she made for us to eat the follow night. I was so touched that she loved me and cared enough about us to drive a good half hour south to do that for us. So sweet.
> 
> I really hope nobody takes what I said in the wrong way, or thinks I am over reacting. I guess I've needed a group of Christian woman to talk too since I feel so lonely.
> 
> I am now pregnant again (this one was a delightful surprise, LOL ) so I've got my fingers crossed that this is a sticky beanie.
> 
> Thanks for reading this ladies!
> God Bless you all.

welcome SLC mommy we will be glad to pray with you. I am sorry about your loss and I am so sorry to hear that your chuch family was not there for you they really should have been. I know when I lost my son at 22 weeks my church family showed up at his graveside service and was there for me even though I haven't been to church in a while. There is alot of support on this board and we welcome you here

Dear Lord Thank you for sending sister SLC mommy to us Lord I pray that you will give her peace and let her know Lord that even when she feels alone she is not that you have always been there for her. Wrap your arms around her Lord and help her rejoice in this great miracle you have given her and help her not feel fear for you are with her Lord. Thank you for giving us a place Lord that we can gaither from all parts of the world in prayer and support for each other. We praise you God and thank you for your greatness. Lord please bless all our little babies and let them grow strong. In Jesus name Amen


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> I'm in some horrible pain at the moment. It is in the right side of my rear and radiates down my right leg. Making movement nearly impossible. I am wondering if it is sciatica?? If anyone has any ideas of what it is or pain relief, I'm open!!!
> 
> Praying dear lord, for relief of this pain....or at least a reminder that this will all be worth it in about 8 months!

praying for you hun that the pain will go away


----------



## runnergrl

I get my son back today! He did wonderful at granny and grandad's and I'm so proud but I am so ready to have him back in Mommy's arms!!! Thank your for your prayers about my anxiety around this and with my mother in law. I'll see him in one hour!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MsTX

Hey ladies! Just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for me. My husband and I just bought a new house in February and we also just found out we are expecting after many years of ttc. Wednesday he was let go from his job and we dont have the extra funds right now. I know God wouldn't give us more than we can handle but it's still a tough situation. My husband was really miserable at his job and we had been praying that God would lead him in the right direction for his career so I think it might just be a blessing in disguise. I have my first prenatal appointment on wednesday and now we do not have health insurance or income so as happy as I am, it kind of puts a strain on the happiness we have been waiting so long for. I pray his peace and provision for our family and that we trust him through this difficult time. I also pray that our appointment on Wednesday goes well and we get to see a baby with a healthy heartbeat. Thanks for the support and for this wonderful thread to help through the hard times.


----------



## PrincessBree

SLCMommy said:


> Can I please join? I would really like to be apart of a thread like this :) I love my other bnb sisters but we mostly just talk about labor and pregnancy and not anything else.
> 
> I am a Christian, and I love my Lord SO much. I've been going through a whirlwind in my heart and mind though. I am originally from Minnesota. I was baptized a Lutheran as a baby, went to a non-denominational church growing up. Fell away as a teen and young adult and did many, many sinful things, but of course I found my savior again. Praise be to God! I now live in Utah with my husband. It's very hard to fit in because everyone here is Latter-Day Saint, which is very different from Orthodox Christianity. While I don't condemn my fellow Mormon sisters, I feel so left out. It's apart of the culture here, and I feel like it is hard to relate to others. I have been here since May of 2011, and I am incredibly lonely.
> 
> I am starting to beg my husband for us to move to a different state. Utah is GORGEOUS no doubt, and I am in total awe of God's creation for us. The mountains are beautiful. I wouldn't mind being friends with other LDS woman, but it's hard to meet them since I am a stay at home mother and they tend to stick within those who are religiously like-minded. There are non-LDS/orthodox mainstream Christian churches here, but I've had SUCH a hard time finding one. A lot of them are somewhat of a drive away.
> 
> We were attending a Lutheran church here in the Salt Lake valley, and we liked it but have decided that church wasn't for us. My husband and I TTC for three months last fall and I got a positive in October. I had a 2nd trimester loss of a little boy in January, and I remember calling the pastor after I found out to receive prayer and comfort from our Lord. I went to church a few times after, and I just sat in the pew and bawled. I remember telling myself NOT to cry because I was in public, but it felt "safe" doing so in the house of the Lord. I also went up to receive prayer for Jesus to heal me emotionally. I had a D&E (more extensive than a D&C), and something went terribly wrong during the procedure. I lost 3 liters of blood, ended up having five blood transfusions, and all my levels were VERY low (ie: Iron was down to a level 2) We were than told from the pathology report that our son was healthy, but something was wrong with the umbilical cord. Nobody from the Lutheran church called me to ask how I was doing, if I needed anything, or to even pray for me. I don't mean to come off as "me, me, me" but I figured church was to help and support those in time of need. Nobody knows the love I would of felt if one person had came over, or even called to tell me that loved me and was sorry for my loss. When I brought this up to someone (I mentioned my loss to the childhood education director fishing for an answer as to if anyone cared about me) and she goes "I know, we prayed for you during our weekly church meeting". My heart sank. All the leaders knew. And, while I appreciate prayer (I really do! Please don't get me wrong) That didn't make me feel better when my husband and I were crying together in our bed. I guess I was just hurt. After months of not attending, one of the pastors just recently called me to "check up on us". He didn't come out right and ask why we haven't attended but I got the feeling that is why he was calling me. I guess I should of been honest because sometimes people get so caught up in their own lives they forget the love and service we are supposed to give to one another during hard times, but I just didn't have the heart. I felt like maybe it would come off as rude and needy?
> 
> We have tried other churches, and while people are kind, sweet and friendly, they are somewhat of a jont to drive and not really a good fit.
> 
> I have no idea where I belong anymore. (Church and denomination wise) and feeling somewhat religiously isolated has really put a strain on my relationship with the Lord. Not that I don't believe or anything like that - but it's more of a feeling of my connection with him is straining, if that makes sense?
> 
> A Christian woman from another church heard the news, (whom I knew outside of the church setting) came over a few days after our loss and prayed with us, and made my husband and I am AWESOME dinner and also brought over food that she made for us to eat the follow night. I was so touched that she loved me and cared enough about us to drive a good half hour south to do that for us. So sweet.
> 
> I really hope nobody takes what I said in the wrong way, or thinks I am over reacting. I guess I've needed a group of Christian woman to talk too since I feel so lonely.
> 
> I am now pregnant again (this one was a delightful surprise, LOL ) so I've got my fingers crossed that this is a sticky beanie.
> 
> Thanks for reading this ladies!
> God Bless you all.

Welcome hun!!:hugs::hugs:It is wonderful to have you.Thankyou for sharing your journey with us so far.I was really sorry to hear about your loss,I had a loss in June so I know the pain at times can seem unbearable.It is sad to know that at that time your church family didnt support you in the way you needed it.But I strongly believe that God even right now is working on putting you around the right people.God is a God of relationship,He likes to see His children fellowship and coming together in unity so I do believe He will bring you the right friends who have similar beliefs as you.How He will do it I don't know but I pray that this group here will be just the start of you finding likeminded fellowship :hugs::hugs:

I live more than an hour from the church we attend and don't have many friends in my area which for me also makes things difficult at times I often times feel isolated and alone,sometimes its hard but coming on here really helps me alot.When I lost my baby,my dh and mom thought I should stop coming here because they thought it would make me more sad.But in fact just knowing that women from everywhere were praying me through,made me feel so much peace and praying for them gave me a sense of purpose xx

I hope you find your place,where you fit,where you feel fulfilled and where you can grow ever closer to our Lord xx

Hun,thank you for allowing us to share your journey with you :hugs: Looking forward to praying with you and for you xx


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> I'm in some horrible pain at the moment. It is in the right side of my rear and radiates down my right leg. Making movement nearly impossible. I am wondering if it is sciatica?? If anyone has any ideas of what it is or pain relief, I'm open!!!
> 
> Praying dear lord, for relief of this pain....or at least a reminder that this will all be worth it in about 8 months!

I've no idea what the pain could be hun,do any of the other ladies know?

If it gets worse hun maybe can schudele appointment to see the doc?

Father,please take away this pain from our dear sister and restore complete health back into her body in Jesus name amen xx


----------



## angela2011

MsTX said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for me. My husband and I just bought a new house in February and we also just found out we are expecting after many years of ttc. Wednesday he was let go from his job and we dont have the extra funds right now. I know God wouldn't give us more than we can handle but it's still a tough situation. My husband was really miserable at his job and we had been praying that God would lead him in the right direction for his career so I think it might just be a blessing in disguise. I have my first prenatal appointment on wednesday and now we do not have health insurance or income so as happy as I am, it kind of puts a strain on the happiness we have been waiting so long for. I pray his peace and provision for our family and that we trust him through this difficult time. I also pray that our appointment on Wednesday goes well and we get to see a baby with a healthy heartbeat. Thanks for the support and for this wonderful thread to help through the hard times.

Lord I know that you don't close one door without opening another. Lord I lift our sister MS tx up to you and ask that you will bless her and her dear husband. I pray that her husband will find a job that he loves and that is a better fit for him. Lord I pray that all goes great on Wednesday at her first appointment and that she will see a strong healthy heartbeat In Jesus name I pray amen

I know what you are going through dear. The day I found out I was pregnant with my little girl my husband was laid off. But God opened a new door and he found a great job that he is still with today and he loves it. He has been able to grow in the company and now is a mechanic on the big trucks in the factory. I was worried to about insurance but the state I live offers medicaid for pregancy and even though my husband has insurance I still am able to get it they cover what insurance doesn't. I am awaiting a Wednesday appointment to that I pray I will see the heartbeat. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

MsTX said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for me. My husband and I just bought a new house in February and we also just found out we are expecting after many years of ttc. Wednesday he was let go from his job and we dont have the extra funds right now. I know God wouldn't give us more than we can handle but it's still a tough situation. My husband was really miserable at his job and we had been praying that God would lead him in the right direction for his career so I think it might just be a blessing in disguise. I have my first prenatal appointment on wednesday and now we do not have health insurance or income so as happy as I am, it kind of puts a strain on the happiness we have been waiting so long for. I pray his peace and provision for our family and that we trust him through this difficult time. I also pray that our appointment on Wednesday goes well and we get to see a baby with a healthy heartbeat. Thanks for the support and for this wonderful thread to help through the hard times.

:hugs:Hunni so sorry to hear about dh job!

Father God,I ask that you will be with our dear sister and her dh at this time of uncertaintys.We pray that You will give them peace,provision and an open door for new even greater opportunities at this time.We also pray that you will be with them on their first pre natal appointment.We ask that mom and baby will be healthy.Lord let nothing steal the joy from this couples pregnancy.Let Your piece be with them dear Lord.In Jesus name amen :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> I get my son back today! He did wonderful at granny and grandad's and I'm so proud but I am so ready to have him back in Mommy's arms!!! Thank your for your prayers about my anxiety around this and with my mother in law. I'll see him in one hour!!! :wohoo:

:happydance:ThankYou Jesus!!Praise Your name Lord,for taking care of Brady.We want to thankYou Lord for hearing our prayers.Continue to be with Brady and his mommy Runnergirl x Amen x


----------



## runnergrl

MsTX- praying for your situation. I was in a very similar one when pregnant with #1. We had just moved to a new city and my husband had just started a new job and his income was minimal to say the least. He works in sales and has done a lot better over the years, but it was a huge struggle for us for a long time (still is!) My income as a teacher supported us for several years and fortunately, I was let go due to budget cuts the year I was pregnant and its been the biggest blessing in the world because I was forced to find another source of income that allowed me to stay at home with my son. Had I still had my job, I would be back in the classroom and would have missed out on the last year of his life!! God's blessings to you and your husband, and congrats on your pregnancy! Cant wait to see how the appointment goes.. Im in Texas too:hugs:


----------



## MsTX

Thank you so much for all of your prayers. It really does make me feel so much better. 

runnergrl- My husband is in sales also. He was doing physician recruitment...I dont have many good things to say about that industry. I know there will be better opportunities out there for him. Very cool you are from Texas too. It sure is hot here, huh? Miserably hot! 

I will keep yall posted about my appointment Wednesday :)


----------



## CandyApple19

prayers for us please, our last baby died and this is our rainbow baby....we really need so much strength from everyone and everything to feel more optimistic about this preganncy.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meandmrb2011

MsTX said:


> Thank you so much for all of your prayers. It really does make me feel so much better.
> 
> runnergrl- My husband is in sales also. He was doing physician recruitment...I dont have many good things to say about that industry. I know there will be better opportunities out there for him. Very cool you are from Texas too. It sure is hot here, huh? Miserably hot!
> 
> I will keep yall posted about my appointment Wednesday :)

Hey ! Where in TX are you ? We pcs there in December & will be stationed at Lackland.


----------



## meandmrb2011

CandyApple19 said:


> prayers for us please, our last baby died and this is our rainbow baby....we really need so much strength from everyone and everything to feel more optimistic about this preganncy.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Father God i just pray that you hold this beautiful woman and her husband in your hands , Lord let her feel the peace and strength you give us to get through tough times. Lord i just ask you help this little one grow strong & healthy in this ladies womb. Lord i thank you for the blessing of life you place within us . I pray all these things in Jesus holy.powerful name xx


----------



## melenarz

Prayers for each of you in need right now. May God bless and give you the strength and health you need for His will.......


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> I get my son back today! He did wonderful at granny and grandad's and I'm so proud but I am so ready to have him back in Mommy's arms!!! Thank your for your prayers about my anxiety around this and with my mother in law. I'll see him in one hour!!! :wohoo:

I know how excited you are to see your son after the weekend away from him. Leaving them is always hard but glad that all went well. Hope you had a nice weekend without worrying to much


----------



## angela2011

CandyApple19 said:


> prayers for us please, our last baby died and this is our rainbow baby....we really need so much strength from everyone and everything to feel more optimistic about this preganncy.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

rasing you up in prayers:hugs: I know how scary it is after a loss and losing your child is the greatest loss of all. It helps me to know that God and my angel baby is looking after me and this new baby growing inside. When I found out about this baby I went to my son's grave and felt much peace and comfort knowing my baby in heaven will be looking down on me protecting his brother or sister growing


----------



## CandyApple19

Thankyou so much, my died died very suddenly (even her doctor was very shocked...she was okay..) and i fell pregnant 4 months later, but our baby also died, so this baby really needs to hang on for us, ive just lost my grandad too and he was buried 2 days ago.
i feel like im surrounded by death and dieing and i need this baby to stick.


----------



## melenarz

CandyApple19 said:


> Thankyou so much, my died died very suddenly (even her doctor was very shocked...she was okay..) and i fell pregnant 4 months later, but our baby also died, so this baby really needs to hang on for us, ive just lost my grandad too and he was buried 2 days ago.
> i feel like im surrounded by death and dieing and i need this baby to stick.

Praying for you!


----------



## MsTX

meandmrb2011 said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your prayers. It really does make me feel so much better.
> 
> runnergrl- My husband is in sales also. He was doing physician recruitment...I dont have many good things to say about that industry. I know there will be better opportunities out there for him. Very cool you are from Texas too. It sure is hot here, huh? Miserably hot!
> 
> I will keep yall posted about my appointment Wednesday :)
> 
> Hey ! Where in TX are you ? We pcs there in December & will be stationed at Lackland.Click to expand...

I'm in Fort Worth. I haven't heard of Lackland. Do you know how far from my area it is?


----------



## MsTX

Candyapple- I pray God's peace and protection over you and your baby.


----------



## runnergrl

MsTX said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your prayers. It really does make me feel so much better.
> 
> runnergrl- My husband is in sales also. He was doing physician recruitment...I dont have many good things to say about that industry. I know there will be better opportunities out there for him. Very cool you are from Texas too. It sure is hot here, huh? Miserably hot!
> 
> I will keep yall posted about my appointment Wednesday :)
> 
> Hey ! Where in TX are you ? We pcs there in December & will be stationed at Lackland.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Fort Worth. I haven't heard of Lackland. Do you know how far from my area it is?Click to expand...

Im in Austin! moved here from FT worth 2 years ago! small world, eh? which hospital will you be delivering at? if you arent happy with your doctor or would like a recommendation, I have a FABULOUS recommendation who is a Christian man with a family who actually prays over you and your baby at the end of every visit!!! I was so sad to leave him!


----------



## beckysprayer

CandyApple19 said:


> Thankyou so much, my died died very suddenly (even her doctor was very shocked...she was okay..) and i fell pregnant 4 months later, but our baby also died, so this baby really needs to hang on for us, ive just lost my grandad too and he was buried 2 days ago.
> i feel like im surrounded by death and dieing and i need this baby to stick.

Praying for God's protection over your growing little one. This little baby has tons of prayers from your request and I bet he/she is now resting and growing strong because of them :hugs:



SLCMommy said:


> Can I please join? I would really like to be apart of a thread like this :) I love my other bnb sisters but we mostly just talk about labor and pregnancy and not anything else.
> 
> I am a Christian, and I love my Lord SO much. I've been going through a whirlwind in my heart and mind though. I am originally from Minnesota. I was baptized a Lutheran as a baby, went to a non-denominational church growing up. Fell away as a teen and young adult and did many, many sinful things, but of course I found my savior again. Praise be to God! I now live in Utah with my husband. It's very hard to fit in because everyone here is Latter-Day Saint, which is very different from Orthodox Christianity. While I don't condemn my fellow Mormon sisters, I feel so left out. It's apart of the culture here, and I feel like it is hard to relate to others. I have been here since May of 2011, and I am incredibly lonely.
> 
> I am starting to beg my husband for us to move to a different state. Utah is GORGEOUS no doubt, and I am in total awe of God's creation for us. The mountains are beautiful. I wouldn't mind being friends with other LDS woman, but it's hard to meet them since I am a stay at home mother and they tend to stick within those who are religiously like-minded. There are non-LDS/orthodox mainstream Christian churches here, but I've had SUCH a hard time finding one. A lot of them are somewhat of a drive away.
> 
> We were attending a Lutheran church here in the Salt Lake valley, and we liked it but have decided that church wasn't for us. My husband and I TTC for three months last fall and I got a positive in October. I had a 2nd trimester loss of a little boy in January, and I remember calling the pastor after I found out to receive prayer and comfort from our Lord. I went to church a few times after, and I just sat in the pew and bawled. I remember telling myself NOT to cry because I was in public, but it felt "safe" doing so in the house of the Lord. I also went up to receive prayer for Jesus to heal me emotionally. I had a D&E (more extensive than a D&C), and something went terribly wrong during the procedure. I lost 3 liters of blood, ended up having five blood transfusions, and all my levels were VERY low (ie: Iron was down to a level 2) We were than told from the pathology report that our son was healthy, but something was wrong with the umbilical cord. Nobody from the Lutheran church called me to ask how I was doing, if I needed anything, or to even pray for me. I don't mean to come off as "me, me, me" but I figured church was to help and support those in time of need. Nobody knows the love I would of felt if one person had came over, or even called to tell me that loved me and was sorry for my loss. When I brought this up to someone (I mentioned my loss to the childhood education director fishing for an answer as to if anyone cared about me) and she goes "I know, we prayed for you during our weekly church meeting". My heart sank. All the leaders knew. And, while I appreciate prayer (I really do! Please don't get me wrong) That didn't make me feel better when my husband and I were crying together in our bed. I guess I was just hurt. After months of not attending, one of the pastors just recently called me to "check up on us". He didn't come out right and ask why we haven't attended but I got the feeling that is why he was calling me. I guess I should of been honest because sometimes people get so caught up in their own lives they forget the love and service we are supposed to give to one another during hard times, but I just didn't have the heart. I felt like maybe it would come off as rude and needy?
> 
> We have tried other churches, and while people are kind, sweet and friendly, they are somewhat of a jont to drive and not really a good fit.
> 
> I have no idea where I belong anymore. (Church and denomination wise) and feeling somewhat religiously isolated has really put a strain on my relationship with the Lord. Not that I don't believe or anything like that - but it's more of a feeling of my connection with him is straining, if that makes sense?
> 
> A Christian woman from another church heard the news, (whom I knew outside of the church setting) came over a few days after our loss and prayed with us, and made my husband and I am AWESOME dinner and also brought over food that she made for us to eat the follow night. I was so touched that she loved me and cared enough about us to drive a good half hour south to do that for us. So sweet.
> 
> I really hope nobody takes what I said in the wrong way, or thinks I am over reacting. I guess I've needed a group of Christian woman to talk too since I feel so lonely.
> 
> I am now pregnant again (this one was a delightful surprise, LOL ) so I've got my fingers crossed that this is a sticky beanie.
> 
> Thanks for reading this ladies!
> God Bless you all.

I'm so sorry to hear this! I used to live in an area where I didn't fit in at all and it can be so hard. Praying for you, that you find close friends, fit in at church/be led to another church if God wills it, and that God will protect you during this time. I'm so sorry to hear of you earlier loss though, I can't even imagine the pain of something like that. :hugs:



MsTX said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for me. My husband and I just bought a new house in February and we also just found out we are expecting after many years of ttc. Wednesday he was let go from his job and we dont have the extra funds right now. I know God wouldn't give us more than we can handle but it's still a tough situation. My husband was really miserable at his job and we had been praying that God would lead him in the right direction for his career so I think it might just be a blessing in disguise. I have my first prenatal appointment on wednesday and now we do not have health insurance or income so as happy as I am, it kind of puts a strain on the happiness we have been waiting so long for. I pray his peace and provision for our family and that we trust him through this difficult time. I also pray that our appointment on Wednesday goes well and we get to see a baby with a healthy heartbeat. Thanks for the support and for this wonderful thread to help through the hard times.

Praying for you husband's career! God is always good and His plans aren't made one move at a time. He already knows the next job your husband will have and knows that now is the perfect time for you to become a month. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Yeah! My little baby is now a blueberry! :happydance: I love watching the growth week by week.


----------



## austinsmom

Hey ladies! I MUST tell you all how good God has been to my family.

I miscarried at 9 weeks on May 9th. May 22nd, my HCG was down to 9, then on May 31st was at 1. The week of June 17th, I took a HPT, it was neg. June 24th, another HPT, it was positive. HCG test June 25th was 82! 

No period in between the miscarriage, and this new pregnancy.

I went for an ultrasound on July 12th. There was a misunderstanding, as my obgyn thought I was there for a colposcopy. He perscribed me progesterone, as I've had multiple miscarriages. No ultrasound (we got distracted talking, lol). 

We rescheduled it for July 20th. It was with the midwife that delivered my daughter. She asked me about how far along I was... I told her 7wks6days. Then the ultrasound. I saw a beautiful flickering on the screen. I knew this baby's heart was beating (Thank you Jesus!). Then, I realized, there's no way I was 7wks6days. 

The sac, and the baby were both perfectly mearsured at 5wks6days.

She was very sweet and kind, and after the ultrasound went and got her calander. According to her, I had to of conceived on the 25th of June. I told her that wasn't possible, as my HCG was already at 82 on the 25th. She then went on the say "Well, that's a perfect sac, with a perfect little baby, and a perfect little heartbeat... I don't know how to explain it".

I had to laugh- there was no fear-whatsoever. Scientifically- she can't explain my HCG at 82 on the 25th of June, and only being 5wks6days. 

God is so wonderful. Anything is possible through Christ. :flower: Children really are a blessing from God.

I have to change my ticker again, lol. Longest pregnancy EVER-hahaha


----------



## runnergrl

wow, what a story... so according to her, you 'conceived' the day after your positive pregnancy test?? lol, im sorry, but I think she may have her dates wrong! whatever the case, congratulations darling, its a wonderful story and may God continue to bless this pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## Caitlin.

I think this is a great idea. I've already been praying for my baby and thanking God.

I tell him that everyday about my family. <3


----------



## BlossomJ

Hi girls. I don't really belong in here - wouldn't really say I'm a Christian though do have a Christian background & family.... I won't go into it, but let's say I have a small amount of faith & would appreciate you prayers even though I realise it's slightly off topic.

My friend's little boy (pre-schooler) has just been sexually assaulted & injured by a man in his local swimming pool whilst his mum was holding his younger sibling & is very traumatised. The family are in pieces & the attacker hasn't been caught yet as the boy was screaming too much to explain.

Could you please pray that he makes a full recovery, that the family move past it & that the attacker is caught before it happens again?

Apologies for hijacking this thread, I just think your prayers could make a difference x


----------



## nevergivingup

Our Father Which are in heaven hollow be thy name. Lord God I come to
You this morning telling your your name thank you, Thank You Father for waking us up this morning Bc I
Know someone didn't. Lord I come to you this morning telling your name Thank You for life health and strength Lord, for giving me strength in my body and air in my lungs, Lord you didn't have to do it but Lord you did it anyway and God I just want to tell your name Thank You, For being an awesome Father, my only Friend and my provider. Lord I Thank you for loving me more than I could ever love myself, you are indeed the Alpha and the Onega the beginning and the end. Father God forgive us of our sins that we know not of for we are nothing but dust of this earth and your servants. Father God we can't tell your name Thank You enough for all the blessing that you have given us, even through the trials and tribulations you never lefted us or forsakes and Father God we thank you. Lord we come to
You today Thanking you for the life that you have given us in our womb. Lord we thank you for giving us another chance to do your will and multiply, Father God for we can't do this alone we need you to hold our hand and guide on us this journey.Father God heal our bodies that we can carry these children and give these children that we carry in our womb a chance at life that if you give these children to us we will give them back to you. Father God you promised us that if we do your will and have faith in you and believe what we ask(Samuel 3) you will give us our hearts desire and Father God I'm holding you to your promise Bc I know you are not a man that will not lie. Father God watch over your children and lost mankind, watch over the expecting mothers, for we need you now more than ever, Bless our womb and breathe life into these children that we are carrying for you.Bless the barren women that they wil lean on you and be fruitful and Mulitiply. Father God these are all the blessing that I am asking in your son Jesus Christ name. Amen


----------



## future hopes

BlossomJ said:


> Hi girls. I don't really belong in here - wouldn't really say I'm a Christian though do have a Christian background & family.... I won't go into it, but let's say I have a small amount of faith & would appreciate you prayers even though I realise it's slightly off topic.
> 
> My friend's little boy (pre-schooler) has just been sexually assaulted & injured by a man in his local swimming pool whilst his mum was holding his younger sibling & is very traumatised. The family are in pieces & the attacker hasn't been caught yet as the boy was screaming too much to explain.
> 
> Could you please pray that he makes a full recovery, that the family move past it & that the attacker is caught before it happens again?
> 
> Apologies for hijacking this thread, I just think your prayers could make a difference x

oh my this is awfull hunny it made me cry. i prey with all my heart that little boy heals as quick as posible and i know god is there right beside him and he is holding him close. i just can not believe the evil thats in this world it makes me so angry and i truley believe they r works of the devil. just awfull hun:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

nevergivingup said:


> Our Father Which are in heaven hollow be thy name. Lord God I come to
> You this morning telling your your name thank you, Thank You Father for waking us up this morning Bc I
> Know someone didn't. Lord I come to you this morning telling your name Thank You for life health and strength Lord, for giving me strength in my body and air in my lungs, Lord you didn't have to do it but Lord you did it anyway and God I just want to tell your name Thank You, For being an awesome Father, my only Friend and my provider. Lord I Thank you for loving me more than I could ever love myself, you are indeed the Alpha and the Onega the beginning and the end. Father God forgive us of our sins that we know not of for we are nothing but dust of this earth and your servants. Father God we can't tell your name Thank You enough for all the blessing that you have given us, even through the trials and tribulations you never lefted us or forsakes and Father God we thank you. Lord we come to
> You today Thanking you for the life that you have given us in our womb. Lord we thank you for giving us another chance to do your will and multiply, Father God for we can't do this alone we need you to hold our hand and guide on us this journey.Father God heal our bodies that we can carry these children and give these children that we carry in our womb a chance at life that if you give these children to us we will give them back to you. Father God you promised us that if we do your will and have faith in you and believe what we ask(Samuel 3) you will give us our hearts desire and Father God I'm holding you to your promise Bc I know you are not a man that will not lie. Father God watch over your children and lost mankind, watch over the expecting mothers, for we need you now more than ever, Bless our womb and breathe life into these children that we are carrying for you.Bless the barren women that they wil lean on you and be fruitful and Mulitiply. Father God these are all the blessing that I am asking in your son Jesus Christ name. Amen


wat a great and powerfull prey my lovely. and im gonna say amen:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

austinsmom said:


> Hey ladies! I MUST tell you all how good God has been to my family.
> 
> I miscarried at 9 weeks on May 9th. May 22nd, my HCG was down to 9, then on May 31st was at 1. The week of June 17th, I took a HPT, it was neg. June 24th, another HPT, it was positive. HCG test June 25th was 82!
> 
> No period in between the miscarriage, and this new pregnancy.
> 
> I went for an ultrasound on July 12th. There was a misunderstanding, as my obgyn thought I was there for a colposcopy. He perscribed me progesterone, as I've had multiple miscarriages. No ultrasound (we got distracted talking, lol).
> 
> We rescheduled it for July 20th. It was with the midwife that delivered my daughter. She asked me about how far along I was... I told her 7wks6days. Then the ultrasound. I saw a beautiful flickering on the screen. I knew this baby's heart was beating (Thank you Jesus!). Then, I realized, there's no way I was 7wks6days.
> 
> The sac, and the baby were both perfectly mearsured at 5wks6days.
> 
> She was very sweet and kind, and after the ultrasound went and got her calander. According to her, I had to of conceived on the 25th of June. I told her that wasn't possible, as my HCG was already at 82 on the 25th. She then went on the say "Well, that's a perfect sac, with a perfect little baby, and a perfect little heartbeat... I don't know how to explain it".
> 
> I had to laugh- there was no fear-whatsoever. Scientifically- she can't explain my HCG at 82 on the 25th of June, and only being 5wks6days.
> 
> God is so wonderful. Anything is possible through Christ. :flower: Children really are a blessing from God.
> 
> I have to change my ticker again, lol. Longest pregnancy EVER-hahaha


Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## melenarz

future hopes said:


> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I don't really belong in here - wouldn't really say I'm a Christian though do have a Christian background & family.... I won't go into it, but let's say I have a small amount of faith & would appreciate you prayers even though I realise it's slightly off topic.
> 
> My friend's little boy (pre-schooler) has just been sexually assaulted & injured by a man in his local swimming pool whilst his mum was holding his younger sibling & is very traumatised. The family are in pieces & the attacker hasn't been caught yet as the boy was screaming too much to explain.
> 
> Could you please pray that he makes a full recovery, that the family move past it & that the attacker is caught before it happens again?
> 
> Apologies for hijacking this thread, I just think your prayers could make a difference x
> 
> oh my this is awfull hunny it made me cry. i prey with all my heart that little boy heals as quick as posible and i know god is there right beside him and he is holding him close. i just can not believe the evil thats in this world it makes me so angry and i truley believe they r works of the devil. just awfull hun:hugs:Click to expand...

Prayers always make a difference. I have a friend whose daughter was assaulted, I know how wonderful prayer is, your friends family has mine....


----------



## MsTX

runnergrl said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your prayers. It really does make me feel so much better.
> 
> runnergrl- My husband is in sales also. He was doing physician recruitment...I dont have many good things to say about that industry. I know there will be better opportunities out there for him. Very cool you are from Texas too. It sure is hot here, huh? Miserably hot!
> 
> I will keep yall posted about my appointment Wednesday :)
> 
> Hey ! Where in TX are you ? We pcs there in December & will be stationed at Lackland.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Fort Worth. I haven't heard of Lackland. Do you know how far from my area it is?Click to expand...
> 
> Im in Austin! moved here from FT worth 2 years ago! small world, eh? which hospital will you be delivering at? if you arent happy with your doctor or would like a recommendation, I have a FABULOUS recommendation who is a Christian man with a family who actually prays over you and your baby at the end of every visit!!! I was so sad to leave him!Click to expand...

Very small world! I will be at Baylor Grapevine with the same obgyn I have gone to since my first period. She is really great! I would love to hear about your doctor just in case I do decide to go somewhere closer to where I live. Where is he located?


----------



## Caitlin.

melenarz said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlossomJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I don't really belong in here - wouldn't really say I'm a Christian though do have a Christian background & family.... I won't go into it, but let's say I have a small amount of faith & would appreciate you prayers even though I realise it's slightly off topic.
> 
> My friend's little boy (pre-schooler) has just been sexually assaulted & injured by a man in his local swimming pool whilst his mum was holding his younger sibling & is very traumatised. The family are in pieces & the attacker hasn't been caught yet as the boy was screaming too much to explain.
> 
> Could you please pray that he makes a full recovery, that the family move past it & that the attacker is caught before it happens again?
> 
> Apologies for hijacking this thread, I just think your prayers could make a difference x
> 
> oh my this is awfull hunny it made me cry. i prey with all my heart that little boy heals as quick as posible and i know god is there right beside him and he is holding him close. i just can not believe the evil thats in this world it makes me so angry and i truley believe they r works of the devil. just awfull hun:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Prayers always make a difference. I have a friend whose daughter was assaulted, I know how wonderful prayer is, your friends family has mine....Click to expand...

This is so horrible. Prayers to that poor little boy and his family. I hope they catch that evil man.
Prayers. <3


----------



## SLCMommy

I've been craving chick-fil-a sooo bad!!!


----------



## melenarz

SLCMommy said:


> I've been craving chick-fil-a sooo bad!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Yummy!!!:winkwink:


----------



## melenarz

Ladies, I am asking for prayers as I have my first pre-natal appt tomorrow. I'm super excited nervous and scared.....
I am praying they will do an ultra sound, if I can get that and see a little heart beat, I will feel so much better. But, I am not getting my hopes up that they will. I want to tell everyone so bad, and if we could get that tomorrow, it would make me feel so much better about spreading the news....and my husband wants to tell even worse than I do!!!

I'm asking you Lord for peace and patience at this time. Asking to be able to tomorrow for confirmation of a healthy little baby. Asking for Your guidance in knowing the right time to spread our joyous news.
Thank you Lord for all you do in our lives, for all your blessings.....
Amen.


----------



## runnergrl

MsTX said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your prayers. It really does make me feel so much better.
> 
> runnergrl- My husband is in sales also. He was doing physician recruitment...I dont have many good things to say about that industry. I know there will be better opportunities out there for him. Very cool you are from Texas too. It sure is hot here, huh? Miserably hot!
> 
> I will keep yall posted about my appointment Wednesday :)
> 
> Hey ! Where in TX are you ? We pcs there in December & will be stationed at Lackland.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Fort Worth. I haven't heard of Lackland. Do you know how far from my area it is?Click to expand...
> 
> Im in Austin! moved here from FT worth 2 years ago! small world, eh? which hospital will you be delivering at? if you arent happy with your doctor or would like a recommendation, I have a FABULOUS recommendation who is a Christian man with a family who actually prays over you and your baby at the end of every visit!!! I was so sad to leave him!Click to expand...
> 
> Very small world! I will be at Baylor Grapevine with the same obgyn I have gone to since my first period. She is really great! I would love to hear about your doctor just in case I do decide to go somewhere closer to where I live. Where is he located?Click to expand...

thats where I would have delivered had we stayed there! We actually lived in Keller which is where my doctor (OB) was located. His name is Jonathan Snead. He is wonderful. I love that whole Area, Grapevine, Southlake, Keller.. I miss it!


----------



## MsTX

Wow I actually live in Keller I just figured Fort Worth is right on the border and more people know about it. That's crazy! I think I have heard about that doctor before, I will have to look into him. I love the area too! I just moved from Bedford but I used to live in Grapevine. That is where I graduated high school. It definitely is a small world lol!


----------



## runnergrl

MsTX said:


> Wow I actually live in Keller I just figured Fort Worth is right on the border and more people know about it. That's crazy! I think I have heard about that doctor before, I will have to look into him. I love the area too! I just moved from Bedford but I used to live in Grapevine. That is where I graduated high school. It definitely is a small world lol!

NO WAY!!! I cant believe you live in Keller!! We are renting our house out right now as we couldnt sell when we moved two years ago. I wonder how close you live to our house.. I have never found anyone on here that is so close to me proximity wise.. everyone seems to be in England or Canada, lol!!


----------



## runnergrl

I grew up in new Braunfels, but after college I moved to Grapevine and worked in southlake for several years. Met my husband there and became a teacher for the Northwest ISD. Loved working there and would have stayed forever, but my husband got a transfer and he loves Austin, so we moved here.. I like it here, but I miss it up there and I miss all of my friends.


----------



## MsTX

I like it in Austin too! I used to live in San Antonio when I was in 5th grade and then moved to Marble Falls for my middle school years so I am very familiar with the area. Austin had the closest mall lol. My best friend lives in Buda which is right outside of Austin but is in the process of moving to Austin so I visit her there at least once or twice a year.


----------



## MsTX

melenarz said:


> Ladies, I am asking for prayers as I have my first pre-natal appt tomorrow. I'm super excited nervous and scared.....
> I am praying they will do an ultra sound, if I can get that and see a little heart beat, I will feel so much better. But, I am not getting my hopes up that they will. I want to tell everyone so bad, and if we could get that tomorrow, it would make me feel so much better about spreading the news....and my husband wants to tell even worse than I do!!!
> 
> I'm asking you Lord for peace and patience at this time. Asking to be able to tomorrow for confirmation of a healthy little baby. Asking for Your guidance in knowing the right time to spread our joyous news.
> Thank you Lord for all you do in our lives, for all your blessings.....
> Amen.

Praying for you and baby. I pray you get a good report tomorrow and get some peace of mind. I am in the same boat. I go in on Wednesday and I am very nervous because we haven't gotten this far and it been good news for us since I got pregnant with my son in 2006. I wish the best for you and look forward to your update!


----------



## melenarz

MsTX said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am asking for prayers as I have my first pre-natal appt tomorrow. I'm super excited nervous and scared.....
> I am praying they will do an ultra sound, if I can get that and see a little heart beat, I will feel so much better. But, I am not getting my hopes up that they will. I want to tell everyone so bad, and if we could get that tomorrow, it would make me feel so much better about spreading the news....and my husband wants to tell even worse than I do!!!
> 
> I'm asking you Lord for peace and patience at this time. Asking to be able to tomorrow for confirmation of a healthy little baby. Asking for Your guidance in knowing the right time to spread our joyous news.
> Thank you Lord for all you do in our lives, for all your blessings.....
> Amen.
> 
> Praying for you and baby. I pray you get a good report tomorrow and get some peace of mind. I am in the same boat. I go in on Wednesday and I am very nervous because we haven't gotten this far and it been good news for us since I got pregnant with my son in 2006. I wish the best for you and look forward to your update!Click to expand...



Lots of prayers for you and some good news Wednesday!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Does Texas have a lot of Christian?


----------



## MsTX

TONS! There are churches on every corner it seems like. Alot of really great Churches in the DFW area.


----------



## runnergrl

SLC Mommy-yes, we are the heart of the Bible Belt for sure! churches are as frequent as gas stations it seems.. Maybe you should move here! I LOVE my church-we would welcome you with open arms!!!


----------



## runnergrl

I just started a closed facebook group for those of us who want to share info there, but arent quite ready to announce yet on facebook. Its much easier to share pictures, sonos, and things like that on facebook than on here. It is a closed group, so no one will be able to read or see anything you post except members of the group. I named it "pizza party" so it had no obvious links to babies or being pregnant, lol.. Please let me know if you would like to join by sending me a message on here with your name and Ill add you!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Today has been a crazy stressful today. My son came in the house bawling, bleeding from his nose. Said a dog bit him. Went outside, confronted the dog owner. Said dog was a, get this...guard dog in training?! I asked him why then would that kind of a dog be at a children's park? And he went on to tell me that my son asked to pet the dog, he said no because he knew the dog bit. I asked him then why would the dog NOT HAVE A LEASH ON?! The guy shook his head, said it was my sons fault. I said no, YOU are the dog owner. YOU are the only one that is supposed to CONTROL your dog. Police were called, they came, said Animal control should handle this. So, they are coming tmr. Too much to say, too stressed to say it. Sorry, guys. It's just all BULL. I had 10 year olds and 15 year old girls who look like hookers curse at my husband and I, as were waiting for police. We were just standing there, not talking to anyone - not even TALKING about ANYONE. These kids have GREAT parents!

Anyways, someone is watching TV wayyy too loud. Police came twice today at our apartment complex (nothing related to me). One time they arrested someone, another I went outside to get something and seen two cops going through backpacks of two teenaged girls. They came last week and took a woman out kicking and screaming, and last month came to stop a violent fight between mother and son. 

Someone I know here who is reliable told me some of the teenage girls are turning tricks for money with the other teenaged boys. Kids seen some adults do drugs by the pool, and called the cops on them. And, I guess theres been a 25 year old and a 50 year old men who lurk the playground grounds at night talking to little girls and teen girls who "hang out" there. 

I told the police today about how the kids were swearing at us for getting police involved (hello, a dog bit my kid in the face and the owner wasn't taking responsibility...) and he goes "yeah....the kids around here are bad".

I never noticed it THIS bad. I don't know why I didn't see it now. Maybe because it's summer and all them wild teenagers & wild kids are off track (year around school right now) so they are all out in the woodwork.

My friend said she has seen/met some of the teens parents around here and the majority of the moms dress vary provocative and swear like a sailor! (Aha! So now I know where there darling daughters get their nice role modes )

Our lease isn't up until Feb. We can either find a sub leaser who would need to sign a years lease, OR we can pay up to Feb for rent all at once, but with 7 months at 899$ a month, we really can't afford THAT. Especially now since my daughter's deadbeat daddy (not my husband) got fired for the 32160 time from a job - looks like I'll get no child support from him either.

One of my brother in laws is moving out on the other half side of my mother in laws place. I'm thinking of asking her if I can use that space to crash there with the kids once in awhile a few times a week, just so the kids would have a safe place to play outside. We'd still have to pay rent, and most of our stuff would be at our apartment but at least we could get a few days away from here.

Okay, end of rant and start of heartburn. :/


----------



## melenarz

Praying for your family SLCmommy.....


----------



## angela2011

Good morning ladies I hope all of you are doing well today. I had a long night last night. Praise God my nephew and his wife had a beautiful healthy little boy at about 11:54 pm last night. Both mother and baby are doing great. 
Thank you all for remembering them in your prayers. I am excited nervous and anxious about my scan in the morning. Please ladies pray that I will see a strong heartbeat. Hope you all have a great day God bless:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

MsTX said:


> I like it in Austin too! I used to live in San Antonio when I was in 5th grade and then moved to Marble Falls for my middle school years so I am very familiar with the area. Austin had the closest mall lol. My best friend lives in Buda which is right outside of Austin but is in the process of moving to Austin so I visit her there at least once or twice a year.

Hey msTX , Lackland is an afb south of San Antonio :)


----------



## MsTX

Oh I see, very cool!


----------



## meandmrb2011

SLCMommy said:


> Today has been a crazy stressful today. My son came in the house bawling, bleeding from his nose. Said a dog bit him. Went outside, confronted the dog owner. Said dog was a, get this...guard dog in training?! I asked him why then would that kind of a dog be at a children's park? And he went on to tell me that my son asked to pet the dog, he said no because he knew the dog bit. I asked him then why would the dog NOT HAVE A LEASH ON?! The guy shook his head, said it was my sons fault. I said no, YOU are the dog owner. YOU are the only one that is supposed to CONTROL your dog. Police were called, they came, said Animal control should handle this. So, they are coming tmr. Too much to say, too stressed to say it. Sorry, guys. It's just all BULL. I had 10 year olds and 15 year old girls who look like hookers curse at my husband and I, as were waiting for police. We were just standing there, not talking to anyone - not even TALKING about ANYONE. These kids have GREAT parents!
> 
> Anyways, someone is watching TV wayyy too loud. Police came twice today at our apartment complex (nothing related to me). One time they arrested someone, another I went outside to get something and seen two cops going through backpacks of two teenaged girls. They came last week and took a woman out kicking and screaming, and last month came to stop a violent fight between mother and son.
> 
> Someone I know here who is reliable told me some of the teenage girls are turning tricks for money with the other teenaged boys. Kids seen some adults do drugs by the pool, and called the cops on them. And, I guess theres been a 25 year old and a 50 year old men who lurk the playground grounds at night talking to little girls and teen girls who "hang out" there.
> 
> I told the police today about how the kids were swearing at us for getting police involved (hello, a dog bit my kid in the face and the owner wasn't taking responsibility...) and he goes "yeah....the kids around here are bad".
> 
> I never noticed it THIS bad. I don't know why I didn't see it now. Maybe because it's summer and all them wild teenagers & wild kids are off track (year around school right now) so they are all out in the woodwork.
> 
> My friend said she has seen/met some of the teens parents around here and the majority of the moms dress vary provocative and swear like a sailor! (Aha! So now I know where there darling daughters get their nice role modes )
> 
> Our lease isn't up until Feb. We can either find a sub leaser who would need to sign a years lease, OR we can pay up to Feb for rent all at once, but with 7 months at 899$ a month, we really can't afford THAT. Especially now since my daughter's deadbeat daddy (not my husband) got fired for the 32160 time from a job - looks like I'll get no child support from him either.
> 
> One of my brother in laws is moving out on the other half side of my mother in laws place. I'm thinking of asking her if I can use that space to crash there with the kids once in awhile a few times a week, just so the kids would have a safe place to play outside. We'd still have to pay rent, and most of our stuff would be at our apartment but at least we could get a few days away from here.
> 
> Okay, end of rant and start of heartburn. :/

:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

MsTX said:


> Oh I see, very cool!

Sorry that was a totally unrelated quote there lol. You asked me a few days ago where Lackland was but i was busy as hubby & i were celebrating our anniversary. Anyway i hope you are well :)


----------



## MsTX

No it fine, I remember lol. I hope you had a wonderful anniversary! I am doing well. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow so I am just praying that we get to see baby with a heartbeat. I think I will feel much better then. Wish me luck!


----------



## SLCMommy

Going for an ultrasound today :)


----------



## Mom To 2

Praying for all the upcoming ultrasounds! :happydance:


----------



## melenarz

Firtst appt today went well, I think..... I go in Friday for an ultra sound. I don't think we will see a heartbeat yet, but I am praying for a miracle! I'm going out of tone for work for 3 weeks and she wanted the us before I left Monday morning....

Prayeing for you all and healthy little babies!!!

Oh, she also estimated me to be due 3/22/2013.....


----------



## meandmrb2011

MsTX said:


> No it fine, I remember lol. I hope you had a wonderful anniversary! I am doing well. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow so I am just praying that we get to see baby with a heartbeat. I think I will feel much better then. Wish me luck!

Prayers :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Tonight I am praying hard for the health of our babies. 
Oh and I decided tonight to start telling family. So far, so good. I'm just praying now that we make healthily and happily to a point we are comfortable to shout it to the world!! I got for an ultrasound on Friday morning. I am glad we have told family, but still nervous about it too.

I hope everyone has a restful night and good day tomorrow!


----------



## runnergrl

MsTX said:


> No it fine, I remember lol. I hope you had a wonderful anniversary! I am doing well. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow so I am just praying that we get to see baby with a heartbeat. I think I will feel much better then. Wish me luck!

good luck!!! cant wait to hear how it goes! I know you are anxious, just as I will be friday. I will be praying for you and would love your prayers as well! cant wait to hear how everything goes!!

anyone who wants to join the facebook group, the link is https://www.facebook.com/groups/265450003554886/

not sure it works, but apparently to join a private group, you have to request it from the administrator..

Good luck to ALL the upcoming scans! be sure to come back and report!:happydance:


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> No it fine, I remember lol. I hope you had a wonderful anniversary! I am doing well. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow so I am just praying that we get to see baby with a heartbeat. I think I will feel much better then. Wish me luck!
> 
> good luck!!! cant wait to hear how it goes! I know you are anxious, just as I will be friday. I will be praying for you and would love your prayers as well! cant wait to hear how everything goes!!
> 
> anyone who wants to join the facebook group, the link is https://www.facebook.com/groups/265450003554886/
> 
> not sure it works, but apparently to join a private group, you have to request it from the administrator..
> 
> Good luck to ALL the upcoming scans! be sure to come back and report!:happydance:Click to expand...

I just asked to join the group, I'm Molly! Great idea, thanks!


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> No it fine, I remember lol. I hope you had a wonderful anniversary! I am doing well. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow so I am just praying that we get to see baby with a heartbeat. I think I will feel much better then. Wish me luck!
> 
> good luck!!! cant wait to hear how it goes! I know you are anxious, just as I will be friday. I will be praying for you and would love your prayers as well! cant wait to hear how everything goes!!
> 
> anyone who wants to join the facebook group, the link is https://www.facebook.com/groups/265450003554886/
> 
> not sure it works, but apparently to join a private group, you have to request it from the administrator..
> 
> Good luck to ALL the upcoming scans! be sure to come back and report!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I just asked to join the group, I'm Molly! Great idea, thanks!Click to expand...

got your request, you're in!:thumbup:


----------



## MsTX

runnergrl said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> No it fine, I remember lol. I hope you had a wonderful anniversary! I am doing well. I have my first ultrasound tomorrow so I am just praying that we get to see baby with a heartbeat. I think I will feel much better then. Wish me luck!
> 
> good luck!!! cant wait to hear how it goes! I know you are anxious, just as I will be friday. I will be praying for you and would love your prayers as well! cant wait to hear how everything goes!!
> 
> anyone who wants to join the facebook group, the link is https://www.facebook.com/groups/265450003554886/
> 
> not sure it works, but apparently to join a private group, you have to request it from the administrator..
> 
> 
> Good luck to ALL the upcoming scans! be sure to come back and report!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I will definitely pray for you too! I will join the group next time I'm at my computer. I will post as soon as I get back tomorrow. My appointment is at 10 :)


----------



## SLCMommy

My ultrasound went really good today!! Baby is measuring a tiny bit bigger than what I thought! :) Baby had a heartbeat of 154! I could see a nice round head (so adorable!!) and two tiny little eyes. I seen little arms but they are still very short yet, lol! from the hips down baby is not quite developed in the 8th week so it was hard to make anything out from hips down. Yolk Sac looked beautiful. Baby wasn't moving a lot... but I was told that doesn't mean anything. I was told in the 8th week they are still so new, JUST discovering how to "move", and when they do it's like slow motion because the connection from their hands to the brain isn't quite fast yet. :)


----------



## future hopes

hello all u lovely ladies are feeling great less than 3 weeks till my 12 week scan now, cant wait but im so nervous just prey everything is normol and baby is doing good. god bless to all u lovely ladies and hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MsTX

Hi ladies? How is everyone doing today? I was hoping everyone can say a prayer for me this morning. I leave in a couple hours for my first sono and it would give me a lot of peace to get some extra prayers. I haven't made it this far with good news since I was pregnant with my son in 2006. I know God is in control and he wants this for all his children. I have faith that everything will be better than good. Thank you all for being so supportive :)


----------



## future hopes

MsTX said:


> Hi ladies? How is everyone doing today? I was hoping everyone can say a prayer for me this morning. I leave in a couple hours for my first sono and it would give me a lot of peace to get some extra prayers. I haven't made it this far with good news since I was pregnant with my son in 2006. I know God is in control and he wants this for all his children. I have faith that everything will be better than good. Thank you all for being so supportive :)

dear father its our sisters first scan today and we wud all like to prey she gets the best news she can get and gets to c her little miricle on the screen with a lovely little h/b. thank u lord for giving us these wonderfull miricles and thank u lord for giving us good health and positive thought in jesus name armen:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies I just got back from my ultrasound. I was so nervous because last time only a sac was seen no yolk fetal pole or heartbeat. Well today Thank God I seen my baby with a heartbeat of 135. Hope everyone else who has upcoming scans goes well. Thank you all for your prayers this site has been such a blessing. Princess Bree I hope you are doing well


----------



## SLCMommy

msTX: Happy 7 weeks!!!!


----------



## angela2011

MsTX said:


> Hi ladies? How is everyone doing today? I was hoping everyone can say a prayer for me this morning. I leave in a couple hours for my first sono and it would give me a lot of peace to get some extra prayers. I haven't made it this far with good news since I was pregnant with my son in 2006. I know God is in control and he wants this for all his children. I have faith that everything will be better than good. Thank you all for being so supportive :)

praying all goes well for you can't wait to hear your update:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

SLCMommy said:


> My ultrasound went really good today!! Baby is measuring a tiny bit bigger than what I thought! :) Baby had a heartbeat of 154! I could see a nice round head (so adorable!!) and two tiny little eyes. I seen little arms but they are still very short yet, lol! from the hips down baby is not quite developed in the 8th week so it was hard to make anything out from hips down. Yolk Sac looked beautiful. Baby wasn't moving a lot... but I was told that doesn't mean anything. I was told in the 8th week they are still so new, JUST discovering how to "move", and when they do it's like slow motion because the connection from their hands to the brain isn't quite fast yet. :)

Great news God is Great


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> hello all u lovely ladies are feeling great less than 3 weeks till my 12 week scan now, cant wait but im so nervous just prey everything is normol and baby is doing good. god bless to all u lovely ladies and hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Praying all will be great on your 12 week scan. You will really be able to see a lot on that scan how exciting:hugs:


----------



## Almostmom

Hi ladies. I am new to this and glad to have found this thread (thanks to Angela2011 who mentioned it on another thread).

I am 29 and hubby is 33, married almost 2 yrs and ttc #1. I'm looking for friends.


----------



## angela2011

Almostmom said:


> Hi ladies. I am new to this and glad to have found this thread (thanks to Angela2011 who mentioned it on another thread).
> 
> I am 29 and hubby is 33, married almost 2 yrs and ttc #1. I'm looking for friends.

Welcome we are glad to have you here. This is a very supportive group of ladies so I hope you find this board as helpful as I have. I would have not made it through the last two weeks without God and this board. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> Hello ladies I just got back from my ultrasound. I was so nervous because last time only a sac was seen no yolk fetal pole or heartbeat. Well today Thank God I seen my baby with a heartbeat of 135. Hope everyone else who has upcoming scans goes well. Thank you all for your prayers this site has been such a blessing. Princess Bree I hope you are doing well


thats fantastic i had the same thing happen to me at my first scan cud only c the sac but i had a scan a week later and saw blob with h/b turns out i wud of only been 5 wks at that first scan so it was to tiny to c i was 6+3 wen i had the other scan a week later. havent had a scan since im 10 weeks on sat and got my 12 week scan on 13th aug so nervous but i know gods keeping me and baby safe so im preying my scan will go very well and baby is normol and well. :hugs:


----------



## MsTX

Thank you ladies for your prayers. We got to see our baby today and hear the heartbeat! It was 136. The doctor said it couldn't have had a more perfect heartbeat. It was the best sound I have heard in a loooong time! We have been waiting and praying for this for along time and we are so blessed and happy. I attached a couple pics. One is baby and the other is with the heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 16









4.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## runnergrl

MsTX said:


> Thank you ladies for your prayers. We got to see our baby today and hear the heartbeat! It was 136. The doctor said it couldn't have had a more perfect heartbeat. It was the best sound I have heard in a loooong time! We have been waiting and praying for this for along time and we are so blessed and happy. I attached a couple pics. One is baby and the other is with the heartbeat.

I dont know why but when I saw your pics, I cried! SOOOO happy for you sweetie!!:happydance:


----------



## Kellen

Congrats to all those who had scans and got to see the heartbeat. I don't want to wait another 9 weeks before I see mine again, but God will give me strength. Welcome to all the new people that I have yet to say hello to! Unfortunately I was down for 3 days with a killer migraine until the midwife prescribed massive amounts of caffeine, chocolate and Tylenol. As a person who does not normally eat or drink anything with caffeine in it I will tell you I am looking forward to sleeping after crashing from my high. Ugh... But welcome!


----------



## MsTX

Thank you! I would have thought I would too, but I think i'm still in shock. Its been a loooong time coming!


----------



## runnergrl

prescribed caffeine??? i thought we were supposed to avoid it... I still have a coffee every other day, but I am trying to cut it out all together.. i wonder why they would prescribe it?


----------



## Kellen

runnergrl said:


> prescribed caffeine??? i thought we were supposed to avoid it... I still have a coffee every other day, but I am trying to cut it out all together.. i wonder why they would prescribe it?

The caffeine was supposed to open up all the pathways that shut down to the pain. By stimulating the nerves more blood can flow in and help alleviate the pain. And yes, by and large, we are supposed to avoid caffeine. I don't do caffeine normally so this wasn't a big deal for me, except that I was buzzed and wired all day yesterday.:wacko:


----------



## carvone

MsTX said:


> Thank you ladies for your prayers. We got to see our baby today and hear the heartbeat! It was 136. The doctor said it couldn't have had a more perfect heartbeat. It was the best sound I have heard in a loooong time! We have been waiting and praying for this for along time and we are so blessed and happy. I attached a couple pics. One is baby and the other is with the heartbeat.

Congrats dearie, so happy for you....


----------



## SLCMommy

For those of you who live in Texas, there is a decent chance that my husband and I might be moving to Texas! Near Austin. Anyone here live near Austin? My husband would be working in Cedar Park.


----------



## runnergrl

I live in cedar park!!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

runnergrl said:


> I live in cedar park!!!!!

Really?! That's where we thought maybe we'd try and buy a house because than it wouldn't be too far from my husbands work. Can you please tell me what Ceder Park is like? Never been to Texas.


----------



## SLCMommy

[IMG]https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/baby8w.jpg[/IMG]

Taken: 8 weeks 0 days :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days I am currently settling back into my home since being at mom's for 4 weeks after my ectopic pregnancy.Mom looked after me so well and I physically feel wonderful,but still emotional but I know God is working on me.I will still be only on now and again for today and hopefully back tommorow-got to clean the house from top to bottom and give it the womans touch seeing as dh been at home alone for so long xx

Welcome to all the new ladies,and praise God for all the testimonies,thank God for His love and blessings in this thread,He is truly here

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## austinsmom

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in a few days I am currently settling back into my home since being at mom's for 4 weeks after my ectopic pregnancy.Mom looked after me so well and I physically feel wonderful,but still emotional but I know God is working on me.I will still be only on now and again for today and hopefully back tommorow-got to clean the house from top to bottom and give it the womans touch seeing as dh been at home alone for so long xx
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies,and praise God for all the testimonies,thank God for His love and blessings in this thread,He is truly here
> 
> Love to you all :hugs:

Happy to see you back! Glad to hear your recovery is going well. Bless you!


----------



## Mrs5707

Glad to see you up and feeling better Bree. I hope you're back on the wagon very soon! :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

SLCMommy said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I live in cedar park!!!!!
> 
> Really?! That's where we thought maybe we'd try and buy a house because than it wouldn't be too far from my husbands work. Can you please tell me what Ceder Park is like? Never been to Texas.Click to expand...

Cedar park is great. Lots of community involvement, great schools, affordable, close to Austin and Lake Travis, awesome churches to choose from, splash parks for te kiddos, pools, an auditorium for concerts and hockey games... It's just a great place to live!!


----------



## RaRa

Hi ladies - praise God that I have found this topic! I am currently 8w+4 and am constantly stressing out. I have a 4 year old son, but have had 2 miscarriages since I had him - the most recent in March 2012. I got my BFP exactly 5 weeks ago, and it has been the longest 5 weeks of my life!! My first was a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks, but the baby stopped growing at 8+3, and the last miscarraige was at 6+5. I am so petrified for another missed miscarraige. I pray constantly that God will give me strength and take away my anxieties - but am so glad to have other Christian women, going through the same thing, to talk to! 

I am from the UK, and dont have my "booking" scan until I will be 10+4, so I have booked a private scan for Monday morning. Please can you pray that everything is going well and that I see a heartbeat on Monday! 

I have spent several hours reading this entire thread and feel like I know you all so well already!


----------



## SLCMommy

runnergrl said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I live in cedar park!!!!!
> 
> Really?! That's where we thought maybe we'd try and buy a house because than it wouldn't be too far from my husbands work. Can you please tell me what Ceder Park is like? Never been to Texas.Click to expand...
> 
> Cedar park is great. Lots of community involvement, great schools, affordable, close to Austin and Lake Travis, awesome churches to choose from, splash parks for te kiddos, pools, an auditorium for concerts and hockey games... It's just a great place to live!!Click to expand...

Oh, that is great! If we move I will probably be there in March. What kind of church do you attend? Right now, my husband and I are not loyal to end kind of denomination or church style so we are pretty open.


----------



## carvone

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in a few days I am currently settling back into my home since being at mom's for 4 weeks after my ectopic pregnancy.Mom looked after me so well and I physically feel wonderful,but still emotional but I know God is working on me.I will still be only on now and again for today and hopefully back tommorow-got to clean the house from top to bottom and give it the womans touch seeing as dh been at home alone for so long xx
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies,and praise God for all the testimonies,thank God for His love and blessings in this thread,He is truly here
> 
> Love to you all :hugs:

Happy to have you back hun....Am sure DH must have missed you so badly.You are in for an awesome miracle this time around...


----------



## carvone

RaRa said:


> Hi ladies - praise God that I have found this topic! I am currently 8w+4 and am constantly stressing out. I have a 4 year old son, but have had 2 miscarriages since I had him - the most recent in March 2012. I got my BFP exactly 5 weeks ago, and it has been the longest 5 weeks of my life!! My first was a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks, but the baby stopped growing at 8+3, and the last miscarraige was at 6+5. I am so petrified for another missed miscarraige. I pray constantly that God will give me strength and take away my anxieties - but am so glad to have other Christian women, going through the same thing, to talk to!
> 
> I am from the UK, and dont have my "booking" scan until I will be 10+4, so I have booked a private scan for Monday morning. Please can you pray that everything is going well and that I see a heartbeat on Monday!
> 
> I have spent several hours reading this entire thread and feel like I know you all so well already!

Welcome on board Rara... This is a great forum where you can share your worries and anxieties and we all carry them to Christ. Stay blessed while we await your testimony on monday...


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in a few days I am currently settling back into my home since being at mom's for 4 weeks after my ectopic pregnancy.Mom looked after me so well and I physically feel wonderful,but still emotional but I know God is working on me.I will still be only on now and again for today and hopefully back tommorow-got to clean the house from top to bottom and give it the womans touch seeing as dh been at home alone for so long xx
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies,and praise God for all the testimonies,thank God for His love and blessings in this thread,He is truly here
> 
> Love to you all :hugs:

welcome back Bree we all have missed you. I know your DH is so glad that your home. I am glad you are physically good I know the emotional part is much harder to recover. Praying for you:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

RaRa said:


> Hi ladies - praise God that I have found this topic! I am currently 8w+4 and am constantly stressing out. I have a 4 year old son, but have had 2 miscarriages since I had him - the most recent in March 2012. I got my BFP exactly 5 weeks ago, and it has been the longest 5 weeks of my life!! My first was a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks, but the baby stopped growing at 8+3, and the last miscarraige was at 6+5. I am so petrified for another missed miscarraige. I pray constantly that God will give me strength and take away my anxieties - but am so glad to have other Christian women, going through the same thing, to talk to!
> 
> I am from the UK, and dont have my "booking" scan until I will be 10+4, so I have booked a private scan for Monday morning. Please can you pray that everything is going well and that I see a heartbeat on Monday!
> 
> I have spent several hours reading this entire thread and feel like I know you all so well already!

welcome. I know how anxious you feel waiting for your scan 

Dear Lord thank you for bringing RaRa to our group. I pray she finds peace and comfort here Lord and I pray that you will help keep her calm waiting on her scan Monday knowing that you Lord already have it all under control Lord I pray she will see a healthy strong heartbeat. Please bless all the ladies on here and we want to thank you for all the wonderful ultrasounds many of us has had recently. We give you all the praise and glory and thanks. We pray for our sister princess Bree Lord that you will just bless her as she returns back to her home and tries to get back to her normal routine. We thank you and praise you in Jesus name Amen


----------



## runnergrl

SLCMommy said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I live in cedar park!!!!!
> 
> Really?! That's where we thought maybe we'd try and buy a house because than it wouldn't be too far from my husbands work. Can you please tell me what Ceder Park is like? Never been to Texas.Click to expand...
> 
> Cedar park is great. Lots of community involvement, great schools, affordable, close to Austin and Lake Travis, awesome churches to choose from, splash parks for te kiddos, pools, an auditorium for concerts and hockey games... It's just a great place to live!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that is great! If we move I will probably be there in March. What kind of church do you attend? Right now, my husband and I are not loyal to end kind of denomination or church style so we are pretty open.Click to expand...

I go to a non-denominational, WONDERFUL small church where everyone is so welcoming and caring. We do something called Serve Austin Sunday, where every time there is a 5th sunday in a month, we dont meet at the church, rather we are out serving in our community at local homeless shelters, at races, building houses, etc.. local charity work. if you move in march, isnt that when you are due??


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm due March 6th but I'm having a c section end of Feb :)


----------



## RaRa

SLCMommy said:


> I'm due March 6th but I'm having a c section end of Feb :)

SLCMommy - we are almost identical in dates, although your ticker says 8+3 you say you are due 6th March - I am 8+5 but know i am due on 3rd March - have you adjusted for a late ovulation or something??? Regardless, it makes us giving birth at almost the same time because I am pretty sure I am going to end up with a section sometime at the end of February too! lol. I havent had my first appointment yet, but thats certainly what I am going to ask for because I had an emergency section with my son, and certainly dont want that again - a scheduled section is what I am aiming for!

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. It is such a blessing to have like minded women who know exactly what you are going through, and are prepared to take their time to pray for you! Thank you so much, and I thank our God that he led me to you!

R


----------



## PrincessBree

RaRa said:


> Hi ladies - praise God that I have found this topic! I am currently 8w+4 and am constantly stressing out. I have a 4 year old son, but have had 2 miscarriages since I had him - the most recent in March 2012. I got my BFP exactly 5 weeks ago, and it has been the longest 5 weeks of my life!! My first was a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks, but the baby stopped growing at 8+3, and the last miscarraige was at 6+5. I am so petrified for another missed miscarraige. I pray constantly that God will give me strength and take away my anxieties - but am so glad to have other Christian women, going through the same thing, to talk to!
> 
> I am from the UK, and dont have my "booking" scan until I will be 10+4, so I have booked a private scan for Monday morning. Please can you pray that everything is going well and that I see a heartbeat on Monday!
> 
> I have spent several hours reading this entire thread and feel like I know you all so well already!

Welcome Rara we are happy to have you hun.Sorry to hear about your losses I know it can be so hard :hugs: . My prayer for you is that this 9 months is a happy and healthy time for both you and baby.And that you will carry this baby to full term.I also pray that you find the love and support that you need at this time,in this group.

Blessings and feel free to post prayer requests or prayer for others or whatever is on your heart xx


----------



## Remucar

Dear friends!

My day has arrived to have my 10 week sonogram!! Ive been up since 5 am... I just cant sleep; too nervous about it.

After I posted here a few weeks back asking for prayer due to some spotting I had been experiencing for a couple of weeks, I have been doing pretty good. I only spotted a tiny bit one other day and no more. Thanks God!! Its so scary!!

I really pray that everything will be okay in the sonogram. I have had two consecutive m/cs in the last 3 years and we found out about them in my 10 week sonogram, so this is for me a big step... I know God is in control and I want to believe that my baby is just fine! I have been declaring life over my little one everyday since I found out I was pregnant.

I will update you when I get back. Please keep me in your prayers!!
Have a blessed day!


----------



## PrincessBree

Remucar said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> My day has arrived to have my 10 week sonogram!! Ive been up since 5 am... I just cant sleep; too nervous about it.
> 
> After I posted here a few weeks back asking for prayer due to some spotting I had been experiencing for a couple of weeks, I have been doing pretty good. I only spotted a tiny bit one other day and no more. Thanks God!! Its so scary!!
> 
> I really pray that everything will be okay in the sonogram. I have had two consecutive m/cs in the last 3 years and we found out about them in my 10 week sonogram, so this is for me a big step... I know God is in control and I want to believe that my baby is just fine! I have been declaring life over my little one everyday since I found out I was pregnant.
> 
> I will update you when I get back. Please keep me in your prayers!!
> Have a blessed day!

Father God,

We thankYou that You are in control.We lift our sister up to You on this special day.We ask that You will go with her to her appointment.Father please let it be good news this time round,please perform a miracle for our sister and her baby,in spite of what happened with her past pregnancies.We ask for Your peace to be with her at this time.Let her come back to this thread with a wonderful testimony.In Jesus name Amen.

Keep us updated hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs5707

Good morning ladies,
I have an extremely heavy heart this morning... I'm sure most of you in the states have heard all about this war on Chick-Fil-A lashing out against them and their stand for the Bible and traditional marriage values. It breaks my heart to know that I live in such a hate-ridden nation, and makes me fearful for this little one that I have in my belly so sweet and innocent, that will be born into such a mess. I almost feel guilty for brining it into a world as bad as ours has become. I have a request for all of you that can, please make a point go visit and get breakfast, lunch, or dinner at your local Chick-Fil-A next Wednesday night (8/1/12) to show your support for them and your faith in traditional marriage and family values. This is not asking much, and I can guarantee that God will bless you for standing with him and taking a stand for Christianity. Christians have been sleeping and laying down on the job for too long, and that's why we're all in this mess today. It's time to wake up and stand up for what we believe in - if we don't, we haven't even seen the beginning of how bad things can really get. 

Lord I come to you today on behalf of myself and my family and my family of sisters on this web forum, I ask that you provide a way that we can all fullfil this task next Wednesday to show our support for our Lord Jesus Christ and our values. Please motivate us and give us the strength and willpower to take a stand for you and your Word, and bless our families and unborn children for doing so. All these things I ask in your Son's name Jesus, Amen.


----------



## PrincessBree

Mrs5707 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> I have an extremely heavy heart this morning... I'm sure most of you in the states have heard all about this war on Chick-Fil-A lashing out against them and their stand for the Bible and traditional marriage values. It breaks my heart to know that I live in such a hate-ridden nation, and makes me fearful for this little one that I have in my belly so sweet and innocent, that will be born into such a mess. I almost feel guilty for brining it into a world as bad as ours has become. I have a request for all of you that can, please make a point go visit and get breakfast, lunch, or dinner at your local Chick-Fil-A next Wednesday night (8/1/12) to show your support for them and your faith in traditional marriage and family values. This is not asking much, and I can guarantee that God will bless you for standing with him and taking a stand for Christianity. Christians have been sleeping and laying down on the job for too long, and that's why we're all in this mess today. It's time to wake up and stand up for what we believe in - if we don't, we haven't even seen the beginning of how bad things can really get.
> 
> Lord I come to you today on behalf of myself and my family and my family of sisters on this web forum, I ask that you provide a way that we can all fullfil this task next Wednesday to show our support for our Lord Jesus Christ and our values. Please motivate us and give us the strength and willpower to take a stand for you and your Word, and bless our families and unborn children for doing so. All these things I ask in your Son's name Jesus, Amen.

Hello!!

They have not reported about this in the UK but there is so much going on with the gay marriage and I guess it really opens my eyes to the fact that we are in the last days just as the Bible speaks of.It is scary to think of how our children will cope with all of the craziness in the world.But thank God that the baby that each lady is pregnant with is a miracle who we pray will have the ability to be world changers just like David,Moses,John the Baptist.Who knows what our children will grow to become?

Lord,I come into agreement with the prayers of our sister.I also ask that You will rise our children to be Kingdom Builders and world changers. Please give us children that will shine Your light even in the dark world that we live in today.Father please give our children a heart that burns for You even from in the womb.Let our children grow to love Your laws and You ways Father.ThankYou in advance.In Jesus name Amen :hugs:


----------



## MsTX

Mrs5707 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> I have an extremely heavy heart this morning... I'm sure most of you in the states have heard all about this war on Chick-Fil-A lashing out against them and their stand for the Bible and traditional marriage values. It breaks my heart to know that I live in such a hate-ridden nation, and makes me fearful for this little one that I have in my belly so sweet and innocent, that will be born into such a mess. I almost feel guilty for brining it into a world as bad as ours has become. I have a request for all of you that can, please make a point go visit and get breakfast, lunch, or dinner at your local Chick-Fil-A next Wednesday night (8/1/12) to show your support for them and your faith in traditional marriage and family values. This is not asking much, and I can guarantee that God will bless you for standing with him and taking a stand for Christianity. Christians have been sleeping and laying down on the job for too long, and that's why we're all in this mess today. It's time to wake up and stand up for what we believe in - if we don't, we haven't even seen the beginning of how bad things can really get.
> 
> Lord I come to you today on behalf of myself and my family and my family of sisters on this web forum, I ask that you provide a way that we can all fullfil this task next Wednesday to show our support for our Lord Jesus Christ and our values. Please motivate us and give us the strength and willpower to take a stand for you and your Word, and bless our families and unborn children for doing so. All these things I ask in your Son's name Jesus, Amen.

Amen! I will definitely be eating there Wednesday. It's very upsetting that people can have whatever views they like and its accepted but when it comes to Christianity, its always a controversy.


----------



## runnergrl

Well my appointment today was "inconclusive". The ultrasound showed the gestational and yolk sack, but she couldn't see the baby yet. She said I was measuring about 5wk, 2 days rather than 6 weeks. Which is really strange. I had bloodwork done And have to have a repeat done on Monday to check my levels. If they are rising, it will be followed by a repeat ultrasound to check for a baby and heart beat on august 8th. Please pray. 

I woul love to support chick fil a, but since I heard they have MSG in their chicken, I find it hard to eat there anymore. I do support what they stand fr though as far as their Christian stance and.


----------



## Kellen

I can't eat breaded things (due to an awesome wheat allergy!) so I generally get their salad with fruit on it. We are family friends with one of their VPs so we'll be supporting them next week.


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> Well my appointment today was "inconclusive". The ultrasound showed the gestational and yolk sack, but she couldn't see the baby yet. She said I was measuring about 5wk, 2 days rather than 6 weeks. Which is really strange. I had bloodwork done And have to have a repeat done on Monday to check my levels. If they are rising, it will be followed by a repeat ultrasound to check for a baby and heart beat on august 8th. Please pray.
> 
> I woul love to support chick fil a, but since I heard they have MSG in their chicken, I find it hard to eat there anymore. I do support what they stand fr though as far as their Christian stance and.

I just went through the same thing except they didn't even see the yolk sac only a empty gestational sac. They checked my HCG to make sure they was rising and then did another ultrasound almost two weeks later which was Wednesday and I seen the baby and heartbeat. It turns out when I should have been 6 weeks 1 day by my LMP I was only 4 weeks 6 days and on Wednesday when they seen baby with heartbeat I was 6 weeks 5 days not the 8 weeks they thought I would be. I sure will be praying for you. Prayers from here and God got me through the 2 weeks I had to wait.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Mrs5707 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> I have an extremely heavy heart this morning... I'm sure most of you in the states have heard all about this war on Chick-Fil-A lashing out against them and their stand for the Bible and traditional marriage values. It breaks my heart to know that I live in such a hate-ridden nation, and makes me fearful for this little one that I have in my belly so sweet and innocent, that will be born into such a mess. I almost feel guilty for brining it into a world as bad as ours has become. I have a request for all of you that can, please make a point go visit and get breakfast, lunch, or dinner at your local Chick-Fil-A next Wednesday night (8/1/12) to show your support for them and your faith in traditional marriage and family values. This is not asking much, and I can guarantee that God will bless you for standing with him and taking a stand for Christianity. Christians have been sleeping and laying down on the job for too long, and that's why we're all in this mess today. It's time to wake up and stand up for what we believe in - if we don't, we haven't even seen the beginning of how bad things can really get.
> 
> Lord I come to you today on behalf of myself and my family and my family of sisters on this web forum, I ask that you provide a way that we can all fullfil this task next Wednesday to show our support for our Lord Jesus Christ and our values. Please motivate us and give us the strength and willpower to take a stand for you and your Word, and bless our families and unborn children for doing so. All these things I ask in your Son's name Jesus, Amen.

I have no problem supporting chick fli a . I support them atleast 5 mornings a week and will be eating there on Wed. for sure. I had a chicken biscuit and fruit cup from them this morning yum. And the fact that they are a christian restaurant makes it taste that much better.


----------



## MsTX

runnergrl said:


> Well my appointment today was "inconclusive". The ultrasound showed the gestational and yolk sack, but she couldn't see the baby yet. She said I was measuring about 5wk, 2 days rather than 6 weeks. Which is really strange. I had bloodwork done And have to have a repeat done on Monday to check my levels. If they are rising, it will be followed by a repeat ultrasound to check for a baby and heart beat on august 8th. Please pray.
> 
> I woul love to support chick fil a, but since I heard they have MSG in their chicken, I find it hard to eat there anymore. I do support what they stand fr though as far as their Christian stance and.

So sorry you didn't get more clear results today. Praying you see a healthy baby and heartbeat next time.


----------



## future hopes

runnergrl said:


> Well my appointment today was "inconclusive". The ultrasound showed the gestational and yolk sack, but she couldn't see the baby yet. She said I was measuring about 5wk, 2 days rather than 6 weeks. Which is really strange. I had bloodwork done And have to have a repeat done on Monday to check my levels. If they are rising, it will be followed by a repeat ultrasound to check for a baby and heart beat on august 8th. Please pray.
> 
> I woul love to support chick fil a, but since I heard they have MSG in their chicken, I find it hard to eat there anymore. I do support what they stand fr though as far as their Christian stance and.


that happened to me hun i thought i was about 7 weeks and i had a scan and they cud only c a sac but cudent really c nothing else. i had to go back a wk later for another sacn and thats wen i saw the blob and h/b turned out i was only 6weeks wen i shud of been almost 8. it was because i was counting from the first day of my LMP but because i dont have the usual 28 day cycle i hav a 36 day it ment i was less than i thought. good luck i prey ure next scan goes great. god is with u :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> Well my appointment today was "inconclusive". The ultrasound showed the gestational and yolk sack, but she couldn't see the baby yet. She said I was measuring about 5wk, 2 days rather than 6 weeks. Which is really strange. I had bloodwork done And have to have a repeat done on Monday to check my levels. If they are rising, it will be followed by a repeat ultrasound to check for a baby and heart beat on august 8th. Please pray.
> 
> I woul love to support chick fil a, but since I heard they have MSG in their chicken, I find it hard to eat there anymore. I do support what they stand fr though as far as their Christian stance and.

Hey hun,sorry to hear about your appointment-I think it could as the other ladies have said-it was a little too early to see the baby?I will be praying for you that you get better results next time and that you will get to see heartbeat of your beautiful lil bean next time xx :hugs:


----------



## Mrs5707

runnergrl said:


> Well my appointment today was "inconclusive". The ultrasound showed the gestational and yolk sack, but she couldn't see the baby yet. She said I was measuring about 5wk, 2 days rather than 6 weeks. Which is really strange. I had bloodwork done And have to have a repeat done on Monday to check my levels. If they are rising, it will be followed by a repeat ultrasound to check for a baby and heart beat on august 8th. Please pray.
> 
> I woul love to support chick fil a, but since I heard they have MSG in their chicken, I find it hard to eat there anymore. I do support what they stand fr though as far as their Christian stance and.

Prayers go out to you on your next scan. 

And as a previous employee of CFA, they do not put MSG in their chicken. It is all farmed on their private chicken farms and ships in fresh. They only serve food that comes from their private compounds. It is the freshest, purest fast food that you will get - and a lot of times far better quality than any sit down restaurant that you will eat at. Just an FYI. I hate to hear false criticisms.


----------



## Remucar

One of the best days of my life!!!!!!!!! Baby is doing great!! Measured 10W 4D and moved so much for me!! God is good!! Im very excited!
Thanks so much for your prayers!


----------



## PrincessBree

Remucar said:


> One of the best days of my life!!!!!!!!! Baby is doing great!! Measured 10W 4D and moved so much for me!! God is good!! Im very excited!
> Thanks so much for your prayers!

:happydance:Yaay I'm soo happy for you hun and I am rejoicing with you!!

ThankYou Jesus You are awesome!!!xx


----------



## future hopes

Remucar said:


> One of the best days of my life!!!!!!!!! Baby is doing great!! Measured 10W 4D and moved so much for me!! God is good!! Im very excited!
> Thanks so much for your prayers!

oh thats wonderfull hun ooooow it makes me excited for my scan on the 13th ill b 12+2 bit nervous tho:wacko:
but preying all is ok in there:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Well, my us today was a little disappointing. Didn't see anything but the gestational and yolk sacs. I knew there was a good chance we would not see much, but it was still disappointing. The doc said he thinks they are just early on the edd, but it could be a miscarriage in the making. I think he is leaning more towards the early edd since I haven't had any cramping or spotting.

I am praying it's just too early...... I think I know deep down its just too early. Why is it is so hard to turn the fear and worry over to god and just enjoy this time??? 

I pray for the health of my baby, of myself and for the strength to just turn it overr and lay it at His feet. I pray for the health of your babies and for you, that God will bless us all and guide through this amazing journey......... 
I think he has already started by bringing us all together to share support and love!


----------



## melenarz

angela2011 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Well my appointment today was "inconclusive". The ultrasound showed the gestational and yolk sack, but she couldn't see the baby yet. She said I was measuring about 5wk, 2 days rather than 6 weeks. Which is really strange. I had bloodwork done And have to have a repeat done on Monday to check my levels. If they are rising, it will be followed by a repeat ultrasound to check for a baby and heart beat on august 8th. Please pray.
> 
> I woul love to support chick fil a, but since I heard they have MSG in their chicken, I find it hard to eat there anymore. I do support what they stand fr though as far as their Christian stance and.
> 
> I just went through the same thing except they didn't even see the yolk sac only a empty gestational sac. They checked my HCG to make sure they was rising and then did another ultrasound almost two weeks later which was Wednesday and I seen the baby and heartbeat. It turns out when I should have been 6 weeks 1 day by my LMP I was only 4 weeks 6 days and on Wednesday when they seen baby with heartbeat I was 6 weeks 5 days not the 8 weeks they thought I would be. I sure will be praying for you. Prayers from here and God got me through the 2 weeks I had to wait.:hugs:Click to expand...


This gives me hope, I too had the us this morning and only saw the gestational sac and yolk sac. They said it was just too early, I should have been prepared, but still scary. Praying for you girls!


----------



## beckysprayer

Mrs5707 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> I have an extremely heavy heart this morning... I'm sure most of you in the states have heard all about this war on Chick-Fil-A lashing out against them and their stand for the Bible and traditional marriage values. It breaks my heart to know that I live in such a hate-ridden nation, and makes me fearful for this little one that I have in my belly so sweet and innocent, that will be born into such a mess. I almost feel guilty for brining it into a world as bad as ours has become. I have a request for all of you that can, please make a point go visit and get breakfast, lunch, or dinner at your local Chick-Fil-A next Wednesday night (8/1/12) to show your support for them and your faith in traditional marriage and family values. This is not asking much, and I can guarantee that God will bless you for standing with him and taking a stand for Christianity. Christians have been sleeping and laying down on the job for too long, and that's why we're all in this mess today. It's time to wake up and stand up for what we believe in - if we don't, we haven't even seen the beginning of how bad things can really get.
> 
> Lord I come to you today on behalf of myself and my family and my family of sisters on this web forum, I ask that you provide a way that we can all fullfil this task next Wednesday to show our support for our Lord Jesus Christ and our values. Please motivate us and give us the strength and willpower to take a stand for you and your Word, and bless our families and unborn children for doing so. All these things I ask in your Son's name Jesus, Amen.

Amen!! :thumbup:

I love Chick-fil-a, but unfortunately no longer live near one. I used to eat there all the time during college and miss it so much. I'll be sure to pray for them, especially on the 1st, since I can't be there in person.


----------



## SLCMommy

I LOVE chick-fil-A! 

There waffle fries ARE a gift from God!! SO YUMMY!! :)

I will be there supporting them!!


----------



## lilmommie

Def. wanna join in prayer for our babies....this is my fifth pregnancy...one miscarriage....My oldest son is five, my daughter is 2, and my youngest son is only 7 months old and is a miracle baby thru and thru...I'll post his story later when I have more time, but I am currently almost 9 weeks pregnant again...due to an IUD malfunction...but everything is looking fine..praying for all of you and please keep me in your prayers also, I am battling some depression because I wasn't quite ready for another baby so soon...altho I do love my new addition and pray for it daily and thank GOD for it, but I am only human and feel a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## lilmommie

melenarz said:


> Well, my us today was a little disappointing. Didn't see anything but the gestational and yolk sacs. I knew there was a good chance we would not see much, but it was still disappointing. The doc said he thinks they are just early on the edd, but it could be a miscarriage in the making. I think he is leaning more towards the early edd since I haven't had any cramping or spotting.
> 
> I am praying it's just too early...... I think I know deep down its just too early. Why is it is so hard to turn the fear and worry over to god and just enjoy this time???
> 
> I pray for the health of my baby, of myself and for the strength to just turn it overr and lay it at His feet. I pray for the health of your babies and for you, that God will bless us all and guide through this amazing journey.........
> I think he has already started by bringing us all together to share support and love!






I had the same thing happen to me and a week later I had another ultrasound and baby was fine....heartbeat and all! Try not to worry..praying for you.


----------



## Katherinejjm

Praise God!!So good to have a few of us joining together in prayer already.


----------



## meandmrb2011

I thought i would post in here because i know you are all lovely compassionate ladies. I am happy im pregnant & this is a tried for / wanted baby. But i am feeling so down the last few days. before i got preg i was 1/2 marathon training and doing a very intense HIIT programme. I had lovely ab muscles appearing & my body was getting toned & fit. ( i also had just lost 17lb a lot for my small 5ft2 frame) In the last 3/4weeks i have not been able to keep up my regime , first i was really ill then i also got very early morning sickness & i knw we had caught from 4dpo. Then i got my bfp at 11dpo . I was so ill at first then i realised that my energy/exercise regime was very intense so lowered it to stationary bike , some ball work & free weights for my shoulders & arms. Anyway i am sitting at the same weight kn the scales but my body has already changed significantly. My breasts are large & sore , my belly feels soft & bloated & my muscles are already feeling soft and i just feela bit fat & frumpy. . . . I didnt feel like this with my other two and i just dont understand why iam feeling so low and icky about my preggo body ..... Sorry ladies i just needed to talk and share with a group of women how i am feeling . my husband doesnt really get it. He tried his best to cheer me up but called me " a little bit more padded!" i know my hormones are making me sensitive but that really hurt. I have not been binge eating and have only jndulged myself a few times with treats so i know its not diet .... anyway . pity party over .....


----------



## melenarz

meandmrb2011 said:


> I thought i would post in here because i know you are all lovely compassionate ladies. I am happy im pregnant & this is a tried for / wanted baby. But i am feeling so down the last few days. before i got preg i was 1/2 marathon training and doing a very intense HIIT programme. I had lovely ab muscles appearing & my body was getting toned & fit. ( i also had just lost 17lb a lot for my small 5ft2 frame) In the last 3/4weeks i have not been able to keep up my regime , first i was really ill then i also got very early morning sickness & i knw we had caught from 4dpo. Then i got my bfp at 11dpo . I was so ill at first then i realised that my energy/exercise regime was very intense so lowered it to stationary bike , some ball work & free weights for my shoulders & arms. Anyway i am sitting at the same weight kn the scales but my body has already changed significantly. My breasts are large & sore , my belly feels soft & bloated & my muscles are already feeling soft and i just feela bit fat & frumpy. . . . I didnt feel like this with my other two and i just dont understand why iam feeling so low and icky about my preggo body ..... Sorry ladies i just needed to talk and share with a group of women how i am feeling . my husband doesnt really get it. He tried his best to cheer me up but called me " a little bit more padded!" i know my hormones are making me sensitive but that really hurt. I have not been binge eating and have only jndulged myself a few times with treats so i know its not diet .... anyway . pity party over .....

I think it's normal. I felt very distant and down at first, but now I am coming around! If you're in good shape now, you'll bounce back quickly after baby!! I will keep you in my prayers. Just think how you can get a jogging stroller and take baby for runs with you!!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies hope u r all well. todays not been a good day so far been spending most of it crying.

its a bit of a strange one and i no im 32 and shud stand up for myself but i find it so hard. its my parents they do not no i am pregnant yet and im comp dreading telling them. my parents very controling and have huge power over me and i find them hard to talk to because in there eyes ive been nothing but a comp failure most my life. they have never been happy about my pregnancies even the one i m/c they didnt show much sympethy. they do not no about my other 2 m/c because they happened early and i new they wud go mad because i got pregnant. they went mental wen i ahd my last son and didnt speak to me for months. anyway i went out with my mum yesterday and as much as i tried holding my tummy in my mum noticed but i comp denied it and said i was bloated from constipation, she believed me but then went comp on one saying i dare not ever get pregnant again and that my dad wud never forgive my OH and also never speak to me again, and then she started saying he shud have the op and i shud have my tubes tied. and the while she was goin on theres me knowing fall well i am pregnant and i cud feel all of me crumble into terror. my parents r very negative people and now im just in total fear about telling them our news, i was hoping i cud keep it from them till after my 20 wk scan but im already showing alot.
so not only have i got to worry about my controlling parents i also have to worry about my high risk pregnancy, i dont know if there is any prey that may b able to help with this but im sure hoping one of u ladies no one. i just feel so eaten up with worry :nope:


----------



## future hopes

i really dont have anybody to talk to about this my OH just says i shud stand up for myself and not b bothered wat my parents think and if they choose to disown me then its there problem not ours, but i really dont want to lose my parents i want them to b part of this and to b happy for me. but i know they wont:nope: es as i only had a liver transplant 17 months ago. i really dont know wat to do. i just dont want to feel scered about telling them, but i know im gonna have to sooner or later.

i c this baby as a gift from god but they wont c it like that there just gonna b really really angry and go mad at me and not speak to me to them it will just seem like another mistake ive made and another failure:nope:


----------



## melenarz

Future hopes..... Keeping you in my prayers. This is your baby and your right..... A gift from God..... God will see you through, and we are here to listen and pray....

:Hug:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies hope u r all well. todays not been a good day so far been spending most of it crying.
> 
> its a bit of a strange one and i no im 32 and shud stand up for myself but i find it so hard. its my parents they do not no i am pregnant yet and im comp dreading telling them. my parents very controling and have huge power over me and i find them hard to talk to because in there eyes ive been nothing but a comp failure most my life. they have never been happy about my pregnancies even the one i m/c they didnt show much sympethy. they do not no about my other 2 m/c because they happened early and i new they wud go mad because i got pregnant. they went mental wen i ahd my last son and didnt speak to me for months. anyway i went out with my mum yesterday and as much as i tried holding my tummy in my mum noticed but i comp denied it and said i was bloated from constipation, she believed me but then went comp on one saying i dare not ever get pregnant again and that my dad wud never forgive my OH and also never speak to me again, and then she started saying he shud have the op and i shud have my tubes tied. and the while she was goin on theres me knowing fall well i am pregnant and i cud feel all of me crumble into terror. my parents r very negative people and now im just in total fear about telling them our news, i was hoping i cud keep it from them till after my 20 wk scan but im already showing alot.
> so not only have i got to worry about my controlling parents i also have to worry about my high risk pregnancy, i dont know if there is any prey that may b able to help with this but im sure hoping one of u ladies no one. i just feel so eaten up with worry :nope:

really sorry you are having to go through this. I was worried about telling my parents and others about this baby to because after losing my last son at 22 weeks they really did not want me to go through it again. I really worried about telling people and me and my husband both said we was not going to tell anyone until I was showing and couldn't hide it any longer. Well that didn't last a weekend and we had told all our close family and they took it way better than we both expected. My dad (I am a daddy's girl) was happy for me he just told me that he wanted me and the baby to be okay this time. I will be praying for you but I couldn't imagine any parent disowning their child. I am sure they just love you so much and worry about your health but they will love this baby and God will see you through this. 

Dear Lord I come to you tonight asking that you will please bless my sister future hopes with a healthy safe pregnancy and a safe birth. I pray that you will soften her parents hearts as only you can Lord that they will support and accept this pregnancy. Please Lord give her the strength and courage to tell her parents when the time is right. I thank you Lord for all your blessing and all the wonderful blessing we have seen on this board. Thank you for being with us all and look over all our little babies growing and I pray we all have a safe healthy pregnancy and delivery. I thank you in Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## angela2011

I have had a full day today. Been gone since 9 this morning and just got home about 10 tonight. Trying to get the kids school shopping done. My husband's father always likes to take us school shopping which is a blessing and they live a hour and a half away. I can say I am all shopped out but the kids got alot of clothes and are happy about school starting back. My little girl who doesn't start school for another year also got tons of clothes and shoes ( the grandparents really spoil her because she is the only girl ) Well ladies hope you all have a great night I think I will be off to bed soon:sleep::sleep:


----------



## fides

I wish there were more companies out there like Chick-fil-a, built on Christian principles, closed on Sunday, etc. We will be going there on the 1st for sure (already eat there at least every week during pregnancy anyway!).


----------



## melenarz

I'm not sure if its just me or if its hormone overload, but I'm having rough day. My mom called me today and she started comparing my pregnancy to my sister in law, who is due in a few weeks. She starts saying how Allison hasn't complained about anything, it hasust been so wonderful for her! Then she asks how I feel. I say fine other than I've been pretty nauseous the last few nights after dinner.....my mother replies that I just need to keep it to.myself and not complain because no k e wants to hear it. I wanted so bad to scream back at her that she asked me how I felt I wasn't complaining about anything. I'm just not going to say anything to her anymore about anything.I have people who care and ask how I feel and want to be a part of this wonderful time, so I've decided its her loss.....
But o question if that's right? I feel it is because I need to be healthy and happy for my baby.....but the.again...... I just need to not worry, its just so hard....

I remember this song from church when I was little, I thought I'd hare the words with you,I've been singing it a lot lately:
I cast all my cares upon you. I lay all of my burdens, down at your feet; and anytime, I don't know what to do, I will cast all of my cares upon you.....

Dear heavenly father.....give me, and these wonderful ladies, the strength to turn to you in our times or worry and trial. To know your feet is the best place we could put our burdens and that in fact, that is what you want us to do. Remind us that no matter what we might face in our lives from day to day that we are never alone, you are always beside us helping through and guiding us on your path. Help us to know we are always loved by you. In Jesus name we pray, Amen.


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> I'm not sure if its just me or if its hormone overload, but I'm having rough day. My mom called me today and she started comparing my pregnancy to my sister in law, who is due in a few weeks. She starts saying how Allison hasn't complained about anything, it hasust been so wonderful for her! Then she asks how I feel. I say fine other than I've been pretty nauseous the last few nights after dinner.....my mother replies that I just need to keep it to.myself and not complain because no k e wants to hear it. I wanted so bad to scream back at her that she asked me how I felt I wasn't complaining about anything. I'm just not going to say anything to her anymore about anything.I have people who care and ask how I feel and want to be a part of this wonderful time, so I've decided its her loss.....
> But o question if that's right? I feel it is because I need to be healthy and happy for my baby.....but the.again...... I just need to not worry, its just so hard....
> 
> I remember this song from church when I was little, I thought I'd hare the words with you,I've been singing it a lot lately:
> I cast all my cares upon you. I lay all of my burdens, down at your feet; and anytime, I don't know what to do, I will cast all of my cares upon you.....
> 
> Dear heavenly father.....give me, and these wonderful ladies, the strength to turn to you in our times or worry and trial. To know your feet is the best place we could put our burdens and that in fact, that is what you want us to do. Remind us that no matter what we might face in our lives from day to day that we are never alone, you are always beside us helping through and guiding us on your path. Help us to know we are always loved by you. In Jesus name we pray, Amen.

I am so sorry your mom said those things to you after she asked how you were feeling! Sounds like my mom:haha:
Beautiful song and beautiful prayer. When are you going back for your repeat ultrasound?


----------



## meandmrb2011

Prayers and hugs to the ladies having a hard time. It is tough when we are full of joy with our pregnancies and others cant be happy/supportive for us. 

Can i ask prayer please , my hubby is USAF & is home on midtour (we actually conceived our little jelpybean his first day home!!!)and goes back to Korea early tomorrow am to finish up his year there . He should hopefully get back here mid december & then we will pcs to TX between christmas & new year. Anyway , i am feeling nervous about him going i will be home with my 5yo daughter & although we managed 7mnth with him away this next time seems so daunting now im pregnant !!! Feeling overwhelmed :-(


----------



## Mrs5707

meandmrb2011 said:


> Prayers and hugs to the ladies having a hard time. It is tough when we are full of joy with our pregnancies and others cant be happy/supportive for us.
> 
> Can i ask prayer please , my hubby is USAF & is home on midtour (we actually conceived our little jelpybean his first day home!!!)and goes back to Korea early tomorrow am to finish up his year there . He should hopefully get back here mid december & then we will pcs to TX between christmas & new year. Anyway , i am feeling nervous about him going i will be home with my 5yo daughter & although we managed 7mnth with him away this next time seems so daunting now im pregnant !!! Feeling overwhelmed :-(

Wow you are a strong chick, I couldn't imagine my hubby being gone for that long, especially with a baby at home and another one on the way! My DH was working out of town last summer for only 3 months and coming home weekends and it was pure agony for me with no babies!! Prayers go out to you darling, and you know we're all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hope u r all well. todays not been a good day so far been spending most of it crying.
> 
> its a bit of a strange one and i no im 32 and shud stand up for myself but i find it so hard. its my parents they do not no i am pregnant yet and im comp dreading telling them. my parents very controling and have huge power over me and i find them hard to talk to because in there eyes ive been nothing but a comp failure most my life. they have never been happy about my pregnancies even the one i m/c they didnt show much sympethy. they do not no about my other 2 m/c because they happened early and i new they wud go mad because i got pregnant. they went mental wen i ahd my last son and didnt speak to me for months. anyway i went out with my mum yesterday and as much as i tried holding my tummy in my mum noticed but i comp denied it and said i was bloated from constipation, she believed me but then went comp on one saying i dare not ever get pregnant again and that my dad wud never forgive my OH and also never speak to me again, and then she started saying he shud have the op and i shud have my tubes tied. and the while she was goin on theres me knowing fall well i am pregnant and i cud feel all of me crumble into terror. my parents r very negative people and now im just in total fear about telling them our news, i was hoping i cud keep it from them till after my 20 wk scan but im already showing alot.
> so not only have i got to worry about my controlling parents i also have to worry about my high risk pregnancy, i dont know if there is any prey that may b able to help with this but im sure hoping one of u ladies no one. i just feel so eaten up with worry :nope:
> 
> really sorry you are having to go through this. I was worried about telling my parents and others about this baby to because after losing my last son at 22 weeks they really did not want me to go through it again. I really worried about telling people and me and my husband both said we was not going to tell anyone until I was showing and couldn't hide it any longer. Well that didn't last a weekend and we had told all our close family and they took it way better than we both expected. My dad (I am a daddy's girl) was happy for me he just told me that he wanted me and the baby to be okay this time. I will be praying for you but I couldn't imagine any parent disowning their child. I am sure they just love you so much and worry about your health but they will love this baby and God will see you through this.
> 
> Dear Lord I come to you tonight asking that you will please bless my sister future hopes with a healthy safe pregnancy and a safe birth. I pray that you will soften her parents hearts as only you can Lord that they will support and accept this pregnancy. Please Lord give her the strength and courage to tell her parents when the time is right. I thank you Lord for all your blessing and all the wonderful blessing we have seen on this board. Thank you for being with us all and look over all our little babies growing and I pray we all have a safe healthy pregnancy and delivery. I thank you in Jesus name I pray AmenClick to expand...

thank u so very much for this wonderfull prey ive only just seen it as i havent been on here its such a lovely prey and i wanna thank u. god bless u hunny:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies wanna send preys to all those who r awaiting scans. my 12 weeks scan is 2 weeks today im so nervous. i have a midwife app on wednesday and and preying ill get to hear babys heartbeat. i hate carrying all this worry around i just wish i had the strength to leave all worrys with god and be able to enjoy this wonderfull journey without any worries or stress. and i prey our baby will b healthy and strong and prey for all ure babys to b healthy and strong also. god bless all my wonderfull sisters im so happy that god has helped my find u all. u are my new best friends:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Ladies, if I could ask you to please pray for my baby and me. I have had some very, very light pink/tan spotting today. (tmi here but I had a pelvic on Tuesday, internal us Friday and intercourse Saturday). I have had several people reassure me that it is probably just some irritation, possibly implantation (?????) bleeding, and I am not cramping (other than gas) but it is still causing a lot of worry and fear for me. I've also been awake since 4:30 this morning, drove 2 hours to Pittsburgh and started a new job today......
I'm praying everything is ok with our little sweet pea......


----------



## runnergrl

you got it! :winkwink:


----------



## MsTX

Hey ladies! I had another us today and things are coming along well! Our baby looks more like a little gummy bear now and less like a little blob. Heartrate was 171 and they said everything looks great! 

Also, Its been a couple days since I posted, but I am keeping everyone in my prayers and hoping the best for everyone. I look forward to all the updates. Thank you also for the prayers you have said for me, they seem to be working wonderfully! Our God is good.
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## runnergrl

MsTX said:


> Hey ladies! I had another us today and things are coming along well! Our baby looks more like a little gummy bear now and less like a little blob. Heartrate was 171 and they said everything looks great!
> 
> Also, Its been a couple days since I posted, but I am keeping everyone in my prayers and hoping the best for everyone. I look forward to all the updates. Thank you also for the prayers you have said for me, they seem to be working wonderfully! Our God is good.

thats great! why did you have another ultrasound again so soon?


----------



## runnergrl

I got my results back today from my HcG and progesterone tests. HcG looked good friday and by today, they had gone up significantly, but not doubled. My progesterone seems to be somewhat of an issue (very low) so my doctor wants me to take a suppository supplement. Please pray this solves the problem and by my 7+5 ultrasound, we find this baby with a beautiful heartbeat!


----------



## MsTX

Praying everything goes good! I am on pregesterone suppositories also...they are no fun but sooo worth it. I got another one just for reassurance. I am not on insurance right now so I went to the pregnancy clinic down the road from my house. They were so sweet! They did the us and prayed with me and sent me with a gift bag with a blanket, onsies, diapers, wipes, lotion and a bottle. It was nice to see the baby has grown over the last week and they heartrate was good and healthy. Now I have to schedule an appointment with an OB so I will get another one in about a week or two. If things are still going well then I think I will feell good to tell my family.


----------



## runnergrl

MsTX said:


> Praying everything goes good! I am on pregesterone suppositories also...they are no fun but sooo worth it. I got another one just for reassurance. I am not on insurance right now so I went to the pregnancy clinic down the road from my house. They were so sweet! They did the us and prayed with me and sent me with a gift bag with a blanket, onsies, diapers, wipes, lotion and a bottle. It was nice to see the baby has grown over the last week and they heartrate was good and healthy. Now I have to schedule an appointment with an OB so I will get another one in about a week or two. If things are still going well then I think I will feell good to tell my family.

they arent fun are they?? yeesh! what were your levels when you went on them if you dont mind my asking.. and if i am reading correctly, you dont have either tube? how on earth did you get pregnant?? miracle? thats amazing!


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if its just me or if its hormone overload, but I'm having rough day. My mom called me today and she started comparing my pregnancy to my sister in law, who is due in a few weeks. She starts saying how Allison hasn't complained about anything, it hasust been so wonderful for her! Then she asks how I feel. I say fine other than I've been pretty nauseous the last few nights after dinner.....my mother replies that I just need to keep it to.myself and not complain because no k e wants to hear it. I wanted so bad to scream back at her that she asked me how I felt I wasn't complaining about anything. I'm just not going to say anything to her anymore about anything.I have people who care and ask how I feel and want to be a part of this wonderful time, so I've decided its her loss.....
> But o question if that's right? I feel it is because I need to be healthy and happy for my baby.....but the.again...... I just need to not worry, its just so hard....
> 
> I remember this song from church when I was little, I thought I'd hare the words with you,I've been singing it a lot lately:
> I cast all my cares upon you. I lay all of my burdens, down at your feet; and anytime, I don't know what to do, I will cast all of my cares upon you.....
> 
> Dear heavenly father.....give me, and these wonderful ladies, the strength to turn to you in our times or worry and trial. To know your feet is the best place we could put our burdens and that in fact, that is what you want us to do. Remind us that no matter what we might face in our lives from day to day that we are never alone, you are always beside us helping through and guiding us on your path. Help us to know we are always loved by you. In Jesus name we pray, Amen.
> 
> I am so sorry your mom said those things to you after she asked how you were feeling! Sounds like my mom:haha:
> Beautiful song and beautiful prayer. When are you going back for your repeat ultrasound?Click to expand...

My next us is on August 20.... When I get home rom Pittsburgh..... Loooonnnngggg wait!!!


----------



## MsTX

I did IVF so they automatically start you on progesterone the day after the egg retrieval to help build your lining. They didn't check my numbers, I jut have to stay on it until 11 weeks. Its very expensive without insurance too!!! About $600 per month :/


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to say that I am sorry for my absence as I have been settling in spending time with hubby cooking dinners etc. I have been watching this thread and been reminding God of His promise to you all.

I just want each person in this group to feel loved,and not forgotten and know that God is with them.I know sometimes I don't get the time to post an induvidual prayer for each person but when I don't please know that I am thinking of you and praying for you.

It is really my heart that each person during their pregnancy feels support,peace and joy as it is such a beautiful wonderful journey to be on.

I am lifting you all up to God and asking God to be with those who have been having bleeding and symptoms.Love you all dearly and thank you for praying for me too 

:hug: from London (and all the olympic champions lol) xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Is anyone on here a Roman Catholic?


----------



## future hopes

Awww princess that was lovely hunny. I prey u r well sweety and god bless xxx:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies Hope everyone is doing great. Really good to hear from you Bree and thank you all so much for your prayers, I am praying for all of you to. So glad Bree that you are doing well and getting to spend some time with your husband. I have been enjoying being pregnant and counting down the days to my next ultrasound which looks like will be on the 24th of August. I just can't get enough of seeing my baby and can't wait to see my baby again. Lifting you all up in prayer. God is Great just keep trusting in him :hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Thanks Bree! I was going to post something just about the same. :) I havent been posting much lately but I have been keeping up with the posts and am ALWAYS praying for you ladies! 

As for me, I have my first doctors appointments this week. Thursday morning I see the nurse and get all the blood work drawn, have a consultation and meet with the billing area. Then Friday I get to see my doctor! I am so excited, I don't think she will do a scan but I will get to hear the babies heartbeat. Please pray that all goes well with no worries. I really like my doctor, I have been with her since my first pregnancy so 1997!

Don't worry about anything; instead, pray about everything.
Philippians 4:6


----------



## fides

SLCMommy said:


> Is anyone on here a Roman Catholic?

I am! Are you? :)


----------



## Seoul

SLCMommy said:


> Is anyone on here a Roman Catholic?

I am :)


----------



## runnergrl

well I developed a UTI sometime yesterday and thats why my suppositories have been so painful. I was in excruciating pain this morning, I seriously wanted to die. I was in the shower sitting down crying because it was so bad. As soon as I got medicine, the symptoms eased up, thank you Jesus!! I pray that things continue to improve and I would love your prayers as well! I wont be able to get on much over the next several days as my son and I are traveling to California to visit family. It will be so good to get away from this brutal Texas heat, the stress of the things surrounding this pregnancy and just focus on relaxing and watching my son make memories....his first trip to the beach! In addition to my and my baby's health, could I please ask you all to pray for our safe travels?? Thank you all so much and good luck and blessings to all the ladies who have scans coming up!! :hugs:


----------



## MsTX

So sorry about your UTI, those are so painful! Praying you feel better. Also, for a fun memory filled, stress free trip and a positive report from the doctor when you get back!


----------



## fides

aww, so sorry, runner - prayers!


----------



## onemorebabe

I need help comming to the decision on weather or not to pay a MW out of pocket without the help on our ins (doesnt cover home birth) or pay a hospital after insurance.. I have to make a decision soon and need guidance on which to choose.. Please pray I come to the decision God wants for me...May he make the decision clear to me..


----------



## PrincessBree

Futurehopes-Thank you for your lovely prayers and the love you share on this group xx

Angela-I am so glad that you are having a blessed pregnancy praise God,He is so good!

Mom2Too-I will be praying for your for your appointment that all goes well!!Your lil scripture Phillipians 4 became my focus for today and set me off praying about this and that as I had spent so much time worrying about this and that,over the past few days!What a great reminder to turn all of our worries into prayers!

RunnerGirl-Yikes!!Sorry that you had UTI sounds just horrible.Thank God that He is a healer and for the medicines that are available to us when we get sick!!I will be praying for you and lo to have a wonderful time in Cali,can't wait to hear all your wonderful trip stories when you return xx

onemorebaby-Hey sis,we will pray that the Lord gives you the wisdom and direction that you need at this time of having to make the right decision,trust that He is leading and guiding you as He orders the steps of His children.Please let us know how it goes!!

As for me-I have my own prayer request today-It's just about getting pregnant again,I don't know if it's because emotionally I feel like I am not ready ,but I have become very fearful of being pregnant again and started to think of things I never did think of before like if we get pregnant again how will we cope,how will we afford the baby?

I have never had any money worries before but suddenly its like all I can think of so much so that I asked dh to use a condom!!

I think about if its another ectopic what would I do,or if its a miscarriage how would I get through it.The desire to have a baby is still in there somewhere buried beneath the worries.I know I need to allow Jesus to get ahold of me again,in this area and would ask if you could all pray for me.

During my previous ttc experience (which took just over 15 months) I gave up a couple of times like I just went back to using condoms and then I would get a sign from someone saying they had a dream I was pregnant or have random dreams that I had a baby and I would feel so terrible almost as though I was giving up on the dream that God gave me.

I know anyone can have a baby but I feel that some people are actually called to be a mother,as though it is a special assignment from God like Sarah Isaac's mom or Mary mother of Jesus or Elizabeth John's mom it was a significant assignment.I don't want to give up on my assignment!!Sorry for rambling,but if you get what I am saying please can you pray xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladys cud really do with ure preys today. I have a m/w app at 1.30 and im preying with all my heart i get to hear babys heartbeat, alot of ladies hav got there own doplers and have fou d there little ones h/b at 8 weeks im 10+4 and im so anxious about my scan on 13th as ive read so many horror stories on here so if i hear that h/b today it will really put my mind at rest. I wish i cud just pass all my worries to our lord and i do try but feel like i keep getting atacked with negative thoughts. Thank u for reading and god bless to u all and may u have a v blessed day:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

PrincessBree said:


> As for me-I have my own prayer request today-It's just about getting pregnant again,I don't know if it's because emotionally I feel like I am not ready ,but I have become very fearful of being pregnant again and started to think of things I never did think of before like if we get pregnant again how will we cope,how will we afford the baby?
> 
> I have never had any money worries before but suddenly its like all I can think of so much so that I asked dh to use a condom!!
> 
> I think about if its another ectopic what would I do,or if its a miscarriage how would I get through it.The desire to have a baby is still in there somewhere buried beneath the worries.I know I need to allow Jesus to get ahold of me again,in this area and would ask if you could all pray for me.
> 
> During my previous ttc experience (which took just over 15 months) I gave up a couple of times like I just went back to using condoms and then I would get a sign from someone saying they had a dream I was pregnant or have random dreams that I had a baby and I would feel so terrible almost as though I was giving up on the dream that God gave me.
> 
> I know anyone can have a baby but I feel that some people are actually called to be a mother,as though it is a special assignment from God like Sarah Isaac's mom or Mary mother of Jesus or Elizabeth John's mom it was a significant assignment.I don't want to give up on my assignment!!Sorry for rambling,but if you get what I am saying please can you pray xxxxx:hugs:

Lord, I lift our sister Bree up to today. I pray that you may calm her fears and help her find peace in herself. Lord, I ask that you continue to guide her and keep her faith in You strong. You know the plan that you have for her and I pray that she may just continue to believe in that and have the faith that You will not forsake her in anyone.


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> Hello ladys cud really do with ure preys today. I have a m/w app at 1.30 and im preying with all my heart i get to hear babys heartbeat, alot of ladies hav got there own doplers and have fou d there little ones h/b at 8 weeks im 10+4 and im so anxious about my scan on 13th as ive read so many horror stories on here so if i hear that h/b today it will really put my mind at rest. I wish i cud just pass all my worries to our lord and i do try but feel like i keep getting atacked with negative thoughts. Thank u for reading and god bless to u all and may u have a v blessed day:hugs:

O hun I am so excited for you!!Please try not to worry God is with you He gave you this baby and by His grace everything will be fine.

I am going to be keeping you in prayer on this joyous day,I really hope heartbeat will be beautiful and strong and like music to your ears!!Are you thinking of getting your own doppler at all?I guess it is just comforting to have knowing that you can hear baby at any time you like xx

Father God,we lift up our sister to You today.We ask that today will be a wonderful day filled with the blessing of hearing babies heartbeat.Father please let everything be ok at the appointment.Let baby be developing and growing exactly as he/she should be.Please take every fear away from our sister and fill her with Your peace,comfort and love at this time when she needs it most.We thank You in advance,in Jesus name Amen :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> As for me-I have my own prayer request today-It's just about getting pregnant again,I don't know if it's because emotionally I feel like I am not ready ,but I have become very fearful of being pregnant again and started to think of things I never did think of before like if we get pregnant again how will we cope,how will we afford the baby?
> 
> I have never had any money worries before but suddenly its like all I can think of so much so that I asked dh to use a condom!!
> 
> I think about if its another ectopic what would I do,or if its a miscarriage how would I get through it.The desire to have a baby is still in there somewhere buried beneath the worries.I know I need to allow Jesus to get ahold of me again,in this area and would ask if you could all pray for me.
> 
> During my previous ttc experience (which took just over 15 months) I gave up a couple of times like I just went back to using condoms and then I would get a sign from someone saying they had a dream I was pregnant or have random dreams that I had a baby and I would feel so terrible almost as though I was giving up on the dream that God gave me.
> 
> I know anyone can have a baby but I feel that some people are actually called to be a mother,as though it is a special assignment from God like Sarah Isaac's mom or Mary mother of Jesus or Elizabeth John's mom it was a significant assignment.I don't want to give up on my assignment!!Sorry for rambling,but if you get what I am saying please can you pray xxxxx:hugs:
> 
> Lord, I lift our sister Bree up to today. I pray that you may calm her fears and help her find peace in herself. Lord, I ask that you continue to guide her and keep her faith in You strong. You know the plan that you have for her and I pray that she may just continue to believe in that and have the faith that You will not forsake her in anyone.Click to expand...

Hey Beanorder!!Thank you for that prayer!!I know the Lord has heard and will answer according to His will and timing!Hun I cannot believe you are 20 weeks already!Time has just flown by!Praise God!!


----------



## Beanonorder

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Beanorder!!Thank you for that prayer!!I know the Lord has heard and will answer according to His will and timing!Hun I cannot believe you are 20 weeks already!Time has just flown by!Praise God!!

I know - I also can't believe I've got this far! Although I won't lie, I'm getting very impatient for baby to arrive now!
I do feel a bit bad still posting in here as this thread is still in the first trimester. I hope no-one minds me still hanging about!:blush:


----------



## future hopes

Awwww princess ure in my preyes. Xx

Lord plz help our sister princess and please send positive thoughts her way and stop any negativity. Hold all us sisters in ure arms for those who r ttc make them think positive and never give up hope make them believe that they will recieve these preshus gifts from u one day soon. And for all us sisters who r expecting these wonderfull tiny gifts may u keep us strong positive and healthy and may u continue to protect our tiny babies and keep them growing and strong till they r ready to b born and lord wen our babys r born may thry all b healthy and strong and may they grow to love u as we all do. Banish all negativity lord and may we all shine for u, for u r our lord our father our friend in lord jesus name ARMEN.:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

PrincessBree said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladys cud really do with ure preys today. I have a m/w app at 1.30 and im preying with all my heart i get to hear babys heartbeat, alot of ladies hav got there own doplers and have fou d there little ones h/b at 8 weeks im 10+4 and im so anxious about my scan on 13th as ive read so many horror stories on here so if i hear that h/b today it will really put my mind at rest. I wish i cud just pass all my worries to our lord and i do try but feel like i keep getting atacked with negative thoughts. Thank u for reading and god bless to u all and may u have a v blessed day:hugs:
> 
> O hun I am so excited for you!!Please try not to worry God is with you He gave you this baby and by His grace everything will be fine.
> 
> I am going to be keeping you in prayer on this joyous day,I really hope heartbeat will be beautiful and strong and like music to your ears!!Are you thinking of getting your own doppler at all?I guess it is just comforting to have knowing that you can hear baby at any time you like xx
> 
> Father God,we lift up our sister to You today.We ask that today will be a wonderful day filled with the blessing of hearing babies heartbeat.Father please let everything be ok at the appointment.Let baby be developing and growing exactly as he/she should be.Please take every fear away from our sister and fill her with Your peace,comfort and love at this time when she needs it most.We thank You in advance,in Jesus name Amen :hugs:Click to expand...

Princess thank u so much for this heart felt preyrer wow im amotionol again it really means so v much to me wen u prey im just thankfull that god made me find this wonderful theead its amazing how many lovely ladies r on here thank u lord gor fi ding these new friends thank u xxx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

I wont b buying a dopler there a bit expensive and i inow ill obses over it lol. So gonna leave it to the m/w if i hear it today ill b so happy and reasured i can then look forward to my scan and stop worrying lol. 

Runner i prey u make a speedy recovery and have a awesome trip away. Wish i cud join u its my dream to go to calafornia but love everything USA im obsesed so if i cud go anywhere in america it wud b a dream. I love britain to as its home but america has always been in my heart i just love everything about it lol:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hey Beanorder!!Thank you for that prayer!!I know the Lord has heard and will answer according to His will and timing!Hun I cannot believe you are 20 weeks already!Time has just flown by!Praise God!!
> 
> I know - I also can't believe I've got this far! Although I won't lie, I'm getting very impatient for baby to arrive now!
> I do feel a bit bad still posting in here as this thread is still in the first trimester. I hope no-one minds me still hanging about!:blush:Click to expand...

Aww hun!!lol,time flies by so I'm sure once baby is here you will wonder how it all happened so fast!!Enjoy every moment hun!!xx

Please still come on here,this is not just for the first trimester lady it is for the pregnant lady who likes to pray to the Lord for herself and others!Plus everyone at some point is gonna go past first trimester!I don't think moving it would be the easiest thing to do so I would love to stay put unless bnb officials say otherwise lol xx x


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> Awwww princess ure in my preyes. Xx
> 
> Lord plz help our sister princess and please send positive thoughts her way and stop any negativity. Hold all us sisters in ure arms for those who r ttc make them think positive and never give up hope make them believe that they will recieve these preshus gifts from u one day soon. And for all us sisters who r expecting these wonderfull tiny gifts may u keep us strong positive and healthy and may u continue to protect our tiny babies and keep them growing and strong till they r ready to b born and lord wen our babys r born may thry all b healthy and strong and may they grow to love u as we all do. Banish all negativity lord and may we all shine for u, for u r our lord our father our friend in lord jesus name ARMEN.:hugs:

:hug: thank you for that beautiful prayer hun,I needed that and I believe God has heard us!!


----------



## PrincessBree

A confession for today:

"According to John 16:23-24,God will answer my prayer when I ask in Jesus' name."

Think back over all the things which you have been asking God of recently,for perfect health of baby, perfect birth,for His peace,for His provision,for a new job,new house,for increase of love and romance in marriage.

Strike off the list the prayers that God has already answered and thank Him for answering.Look at the prayers that He is yet to answer and praise Him in advance that when we pray in His name He is just getting ready to answer us.

May not be soon as we want,may not be just as we would like,but He will answer, when we ask in Jesus name!

Our prayers do not hit the ceiling,but they are received into heaven,into His ear and into His heart. And He answers His children. Just as we would answer our kids cry for milk,to be cuddled,or to be comforted,is just as He would answer us when we ask of Him. No matter WHAT we ask,He will answer, according to His will xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Seoul said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone on here a Roman Catholic?
> 
> I am :)Click to expand...

Hi there !!! I had to message when i seen "seoul" . My hubby has just flown back there , he is based at Osan until December . Then i will get him back !!! :happydance: 13mnth in total he will have been gone for ! Are you Korean or based there ? Sorry i am so nosey lol :haha:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hi ladies my dear friend bought me a daily devotional based on the movie "Letters To God" and i thought todays was very appropiate. 

*Hold out your hands, now clasp them together - intertwine the fingers. Nothing can slip through now - not when you pray - not when you give your problems to God.*

I didn't post in here but had another thread, on Monday i ended up in ER for 5hrs having bloods , urine , swabs , internals , scans . I eventually got to see a us tech after a dr told me he couldn't find anything. Anyway the tech managed to get a scan abdominally and could see a gestational sac and the very slight faint hb flicker. He scanned me vaginally aswell & actually had a worse view (my uterus has a slight tilt) anyway he dated my pregnancy a bit younger & i now have to go again next week for another scan. Just to make sure "baby" is developing as it should be as he couldn't see anything insside the getational sac. It left me reeling a little. But today i felt a little at ease as my bbs were SO sore this am & i had my worst morning sickness yet ! Top this with hubby leaving yesterday & i have just been feeling overwhelmed !!


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hi ladies my dear friend bought me a daily devotional based on the movie "Letters To God" and i thought todays was very appropiate.
> 
> *Hold out your hands, now clasp them together - intertwine the fingers. Nothing can slip through now - not when you pray - not when you give your problems to God.*
> 
> I didn't post in here but had another thread, on Monday i ended up in ER for 5hrs having bloods , urine , swabs , internals , scans . I eventually got to see a us tech after a dr told me he couldn't find anything. Anyway the tech managed to get a scan abdominally and could see a gestational sac and the very slight faint hb flicker. He scanned me vaginally aswell & actually had a worse view (my uterus has a slight tilt) anyway he dated my pregnancy a bit younger & i now have to go again next week for another scan. Just to make sure "baby" is developing as it should be as he couldn't see anything insside the getational sac. It left me reeling a little. But today i felt a little at ease as my bbs were SO sore this am & i had my worst morning sickness yet ! Top this with hubby leaving yesterday & i have just been feeling overwhelmed !!

:hugs: Aww hun you have been through so much!!!Sorry that all of this has been going on!!Was anything in particular wrong or you just was feeling unwell??

Thank God for His peace that devotional that you just posted was just beautiful xx

Father God,Please would you cover our dear sister in the blood of Jesus.Would you please heal every part of her body that needs it and allow the baby to be growing and developing just perfectly.Please Lord would You continue to give Your daughter peace that passes all understanding and the comfort that she needs.Would You make Your presence to be even stronger in her life now that her husband has gone away.Give her Your strength Father.We will not forget to praise You for it,in Jesus name Amen

:hug:


----------



## meandmrb2011

PrincessBree said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies my dear friend bought me a daily devotional based on the movie "Letters To God" and i thought todays was very appropiate.
> 
> *Hold out your hands, now clasp them together - intertwine the fingers. Nothing can slip through now - not when you pray - not when you give your problems to God.*
> 
> I didn't post in here but had another thread, on Monday i ended up in ER for 5hrs having bloods , urine , swabs , internals , scans . I eventually got to see a us tech after a dr told me he couldn't find anything. Anyway the tech managed to get a scan abdominally and could see a gestational sac and the very slight faint hb flicker. He scanned me vaginally aswell & actually had a worse view (my uterus has a slight tilt) anyway he dated my pregnancy a bit younger & i now have to go again next week for another scan. Just to make sure "baby" is developing as it should be as he couldn't see anything insside the getational sac. It left me reeling a little. But today i felt a little at ease as my bbs were SO sore this am & i had my worst morning sickness yet ! Top this with hubby leaving yesterday & i have just been feeling overwhelmed !!
> 
> :hugs: Aww hun you have been through so much!!!Sorry that all of this has been going on!!Was anything in particular wrong or you just was feeling unwell??
> 
> Thank God for His peace that devotional that you just posted was just beautiful xx
> 
> Father God,Please would you cover our dear sister in the blood of Jesus.Would you please heal every part of her body that needs it and allow the baby to be growing and developing just perfectly.Please Lord would You continue to give Your daughter peace that passes all understanding and the comfort that she needs.Would You make Your presence to be even stronger in her life now that her husband has gone away.Give her Your strength Father.We will not forget to praise You for it,in Jesus name Amen
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks Bree you have such a good heart !! :hug:

I have been having a lot of pain low on the right handside , so there was a concern for ectopic. Anyway they had no answer for the pain but wanted to ensure baby was growing & developing as it should be. So i have a scan for the 6th August .


----------



## runnergrl

Praying for all of you mommies today! Praying for God to touch hearts, calm fears, and restore any faith that might be questioned. Each of us is on a special, unique journey with these little miracles. We are so blessed to share them with one another! Huge hugs to all of you today!!!!!!


----------



## future hopes

Well ladys just got back from m/w and i asked her to listen for h/b but sadly it was not found. M/w said baby is prob hiding but now im really worrying. Ill have to wait til the 13th now for my scan but im so worried about it now and it seems so far away still. Just dont know how im gonna survive the wait. :nope:


----------



## Kellen

Future, don't worry too much! It is all in God's hands. Two weeks ago I went in for my 10 week check up and my midwife couldn't find the heartbeat with a doppler either. Although it was sad I am trusting God to keep my baby safe and my mind peaceful.
From what I have read a lot of places won't even try to find the HB until 14 weeks due to the uncertainty of finding it earlier.


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny yes u r rite god is looking after us all amd i have to believe that evrything is fine because this was a blessing from him so it must b ok. my midwife has put me down as 11+ instead of 10+4 after she felt my tummy so im sure thats a good sign, she also said i had a impresive bump. she didnt seem fussed about not finding it she its hard to find b4 12 weeks and because of my tummy and my sickness and sore bbs peeing all the time etc she said these were all positive things. god bless ya flower for getting back to me:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

My sons heartbeat was not found at 14 weeks, and he is a lively rambunctious 9 yr old little boy now. Praying for peace to get you ladies to your next scans. Hugs!!!!!


----------



## future hopes

meandmrb2011 that thing u put about joining hands and clasping our fingers together was just amazing preying is great and always makes me feel better:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello again hunny and thank u u have put me more at ease:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, I am soooo grateful for your prayers right now I have been spotting, mainly in the mornings, So im wondering if it has something to do with my sleeping??? But the scary part to me (tmi, sorry) is that I get a little bit of what looks like brown stringy mucus ( kind of what I get at the end of my period). Doc says as long as it doesn't get worse, not to worry. Brown blood not bad unless it's a lot. But I still have concerns. I am trying my best to just trust God and hand it to him, but I feel so selfish to constantly be asking him to let my baby be ok. I think I know deep down its ok, because I am calm, but I worry too. I feel sooooooo full when I eat, like my tummy is going to burst, and I typically don't gt that after a normal meal. My boobs still are sore and I have to pee all the time. No ms yet, part of me wishes I'd get it just to reassure me things are ok. I do get occasional waves of nausea, but othing too bad. I'm in Pittsburgh, away from home and alone right now, so I'm sure that makes it all magnified as well.....
I just pray for health, patience and peace right now.....


----------



## InChristAlone

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies, I am soooo grateful for your prayers right now I have been spotting, mainly in the mornings, So im wondering if it has something to do with my sleeping??? But the scary part to me (tmi, sorry) is that I get a little bit of what looks like brown stringy mucus ( kind of what I get at the end of my period). Doc says as long as it doesn't get worse, not to worry. Brown blood not bad unless it's a lot. But I still have concerns. I am trying my best to just trust God and hand it to him, but I feel so selfish to constantly be asking him to let my baby be ok. I think I know deep down its ok, because I am calm, but I worry too. I feel sooooooo full when I eat, like my tummy is going to burst, and I typically don't gt that after a normal meal. My boobs still are sore and I have to pee all the time. No ms yet, part of me wishes I'd get it just to reassure me things are ok. I do get occasional waves of nausea, but othing too bad. I'm in Pittsburgh, away from home and alone right now, so I'm sure that makes it all magnified as well.....
> I just pray for health, patience and peace right now.....

Praying for supernatural peace for my sister right now in Jesus' name, Holy Spirit be her comforter and may she know your presence, which is more real than the air that we breathe.


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> meandmrb2011 that thing u put about joining hands and clasping our fingers together was just amazing preying is great and always makes me feel better:hugs:

Thanks! I like it .... it is a great devotional. Will keep sharing little snippets on here. Dont worry about the doppler i was almost 16weeks before my midwife heard it. x


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies my dear friend bought me a daily devotional based on the movie "Letters To God" and i thought todays was very appropiate.
> 
> *Hold out your hands, now clasp them together - intertwine the fingers. Nothing can slip through now - not when you pray - not when you give your problems to God.*
> 
> I didn't post in here but had another thread, on Monday i ended up in ER for 5hrs having bloods , urine , swabs , internals , scans . I eventually got to see a us tech after a dr told me he couldn't find anything. Anyway the tech managed to get a scan abdominally and could see a gestational sac and the very slight faint hb flicker. He scanned me vaginally aswell & actually had a worse view (my uterus has a slight tilt) anyway he dated my pregnancy a bit younger & i now have to go again next week for another scan. Just to make sure "baby" is developing as it should be as he couldn't see anything insside the getational sac. It left me reeling a little. But today i felt a little at ease as my bbs were SO sore this am & i had my worst morning sickness yet ! Top this with hubby leaving yesterday & i have just been feeling overwhelmed !!
> 
> :hugs: Aww hun you have been through so much!!!Sorry that all of this has been going on!!Was anything in particular wrong or you just was feeling unwell??
> 
> Thank God for His peace that devotional that you just posted was just beautiful xx
> 
> Father God,Please would you cover our dear sister in the blood of Jesus.Would you please heal every part of her body that needs it and allow the baby to be growing and developing just perfectly.Please Lord would You continue to give Your daughter peace that passes all understanding and the comfort that she needs.Would You make Your presence to be even stronger in her life now that her husband has gone away.Give her Your strength Father.We will not forget to praise You for it,in Jesus name Amen
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bree you have such a good heart !! :hug:
> 
> I have been having a lot of pain low on the right handside , so there was a concern for ectopic. Anyway they had no answer for the pain but wanted to ensure baby was growing & developing as it should be. So i have a scan for the 6th August .Click to expand...

Since I had my ectopic I have been praying to the Lord that no woman on this group will have to experience that and thus far He has been faithful in that,I am not saying no women will have to go through that but I am saying that I have asked the Lords special blessing on you all to carry to full term complications free. God is so good though it has been difficult for many of the ladies,He has proven Himself to be faithful.

I will be continually praying for you sweetpea.Especially that you get the all clear on August 6th hun.May your pregnancy be blessed by our wonderful God.:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> Well ladys just got back from m/w and i asked her to listen for h/b but sadly it was not found. M/w said baby is prob hiding but now im really worrying. Ill have to wait til the 13th now for my scan but im so worried about it now and it seems so far away still. Just dont know how im gonna survive the wait. :nope:

:hugs:Sorry to hear it didn't go as you expected hun but you have such a hope that baby was just hiding out trying to play a little game with mummy.He is safe in your womb,its probably the safest place on the planet in there!

I will be praying for you that the Lord has His hand on you and the baby and that next time you go for a scan you can see babies healthy beautiful heartbeat xx:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies, I am soooo grateful for your prayers right now I have been spotting, mainly in the mornings, So im wondering if it has something to do with my sleeping??? But the scary part to me (tmi, sorry) is that I get a little bit of what looks like brown stringy mucus ( kind of what I get at the end of my period). Doc says as long as it doesn't get worse, not to worry. Brown blood not bad unless it's a lot. But I still have concerns. I am trying my best to just trust God and hand it to him, but I feel so selfish to constantly be asking him to let my baby be ok. I think I know deep down its ok, because I am calm, but I worry too. I feel sooooooo full when I eat, like my tummy is going to burst, and I typically don't gt that after a normal meal. My boobs still are sore and I have to pee all the time. No ms yet, part of me wishes I'd get it just to reassure me things are ok. I do get occasional waves of nausea, but othing too bad. I'm in Pittsburgh, away from home and alone right now, so I'm sure that makes it all magnified as well.....
> I just pray for health, patience and peace right now.....

With all of the symptoms you have been having seems like a good sign,but I know it must be scary to see that everytime you wake up.

You will be continually in my prayers hun,I know that the Lord is working it out for you,and that soon enough this bleeding will slow down and stop.But I pray His continued peace and comfort to be with you.

Father,You are the giver of life.This life that You placed inside our sisters womb,we pray that you will protect,nuture and develope in the right way until time for her to give birth to the precious gift which You have given to her.We thankYou for this right now.

In Jesus name Amen.


----------



## future hopes

thank u ladies for getting back to me:hugs:

well its back to worrying again today as all my symptoms seem to of stopt. yesterday i thought it was all starting as i felt sick on and off all day and only food wud help i was so happy because i thought yay its started at last and my boobies:blush:have been hurting since i found out. but today i wake up and nothing? no sore boobs and no sickness or tiredness nothing:nope:

so its back to worrying again. i did a test because i was so worried and it did come up positive i just keep thinking of missed misscarage and i wanna stop getting all these worrying negative thoughts. its really taken it out of me:nope:

preying all u ladies r having a great day:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies!! I would like to join this group!!! I'll share a bit about myself:
I'm Jewel (29), married for almost 6 years to DH. We have a very energetic 4 year old DS, and this pregnancy was all God's idea! ;) We had been successfully doing Natural Family Planning since DS was born. Pregnancy with DS was complication-free and very easy. I am currently 7 weeks pregnant with #2 and this pregnancy has been different since day one! I have been spotting brown for 13 days straight now. I've had 2 ultrasounds, and the baby looks great, measuring on target, great heart beat. They found a small pool of blood in the uterus, but are assuring me that it's not affecting the baby, and that it's not even close to the baby. I am praying that the Lord will calm my heart right now. This time is always the scariest (and especially since I haven't done it in a while) but I want to be still and let God be God.
Sorry for the ramble!!!


----------



## future hopes

hay hun
ive read so many stories where ladies have had this pool of blood thing and it never seems to cause problems. and as u have had scans to say baby is fine i wudent worry. were all in gods hands and he will keep ure baby safe. i know im a fine one to talk im worrying all the time because my pregnancy is high risk but i am putting all my hope in god and that he is keeping my baby safe to. i wont know much till my next scan on 13th aug wen ill be 12 weeks. so nevous about that scan but i did c baby at 6 weeks and all was great then so im preying all is great now to. :hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

future hopes said:


> thank u ladies for getting back to me:hugs:
> 
> well its back to worrying again today as all my symptoms seem to of stopt. yesterday i thought it was all starting as i felt sick on and off all day and only food wud help i was so happy because i thought yay its started at last and my boobies:blush:have been hurting since i found out. but today i wake up and nothing? no sore boobs and no sickness or tiredness nothing:nope:
> 
> so its back to worrying again. i did a test because i was so worried and it did come up positive i just keep thinking of missed misscarage and i wanna stop getting all these worrying negative thoughts. its really taken it out of me:nope:
> 
> preying all u ladies r having a great day:hugs:

We are almost exactly the same on how far along we are. My symptoms have been getting better over the past several weeks. I woke this morning worried that baby was ok because I have been feeling so good. Its the devil trying to put fear and doubt. Lets not let him in win!!! In Jesus name lets believe our babies are doing great, and bind those thoughts of doubt!!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Welcome Jewel!

Lord we lift our sister Jewel up to you. You are our ultimate healer Lord and we ask in Your name that you heal her bleeding and give her comfort and confidence that you have this under control and her sweet little baby will be just fine. Thank you Lord for leading her to us.
In Jesus name,
Amen


----------



## Mom To 2

Bree, I woke up praying for you today!! It brings me to tears to think about you. Not sure whats up, but I feel the Lord wants you to feel confident he is watching over you!


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Hi Ladies!! I would like to join this group!!! I'll share a bit about myself:
> I'm Jewel (29), married for almost 6 years to DH. We have a very energetic 4 year old DS, and this pregnancy was all God's idea! ;) We had been successfully doing Natural Family Planning since DS was born. Pregnancy with DS was complication-free and very easy. I am currently 7 weeks pregnant with #2 and this pregnancy has been different since day one! I have been spotting brown for 13 days straight now. I've had 2 ultrasounds, and the baby looks great, measuring on target, great heart beat. They found a small pool of blood in the uterus, but are assuring me that it's not affecting the baby, and that it's not even close to the baby. I am praying that the Lord will calm my heart right now. This time is always the scariest (and especially since I haven't done it in a while) but I want to be still and let God be God.
> Sorry for the ramble!!!

Jewel,it is so wonderful to have you to be part of our group!!:hugs:I pray the Lord will bless you with a happy and healthy 9 months!Thank God the doctors are saying that everything looks fine but thank God even more that we have a hope and promise in Him that He will make perfect that which concerns us,and that is my prayer for you today xx Feel free to ask for prayer or to share with us at anytime!You are now on the prayer list of many pregnant women around the world!

Father God ThankYou for our dear sister Jewel.We ask for healing to every part of her body Lord.Lord let Your comforting peaceful loving presence surround her sister right now,so that she doesnt have to worry no more.We ask in Your name Lord that joy will fill her each and every morning and that this pregnancy will not be filled with worry but with JOY.Unspeakable,unexaplainable JOY.In Jesus name Amen :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> Bree, I woke up praying for you today!! It brings me to tears to think about you. Not sure whats up, but I feel the Lord wants you to feel confident he is watching over you!

:hug: I really needed to hear that after the baby and now seems like the enemy is trying to get ahold of my marriage.Its been such a stressful time and I have been wondering-Where are You Lord God?But knowing that I have someone in Missouri praying for me I know that God wants me to know He is right here.This message has me at the point of tears at my desk thankyou soo much for sharing,you will never know how much this meant to me :hugs:

I read a scripture yesterday about a woman being in labour and having much sorrow because her hour had come.Well I feel like I am at that place right now.But the scripture goes on to say that after she has given birth she forgets that sorrow because of the joy of her baby being born.All she is left with is JOY.And I am counting on my Jesus to do the same for me with all the things which have been unspiralling recently!!

I love you all and praying for you and all,brings me hope eachday xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

future hopes said:


> hay hun
> ive read so many stories where ladies have had this pool of blood thing and it never seems to cause problems. and as u have had scans to say baby is fine i wudent worry. were all in gods hands and he will keep ure baby safe. i know im a fine one to talk im worrying all the time because my pregnancy is high risk but i am putting all my hope in god and that he is keeping my baby safe to. i wont know much till my next scan on 13th aug wen ill be 12 weeks. so nevous about that scan but i did c baby at 6 weeks and all was great then so im preying all is great now to. :hugs:

Thanks for the reassurance! It is hard, you know, to fully let go and trust God to do what HE has planned!! We just want to know everything, every step of the way!! I guess that's part of being human!


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! I would like to join this group!!! I'll share a bit about myself:
> I'm Jewel (29), married for almost 6 years to DH. We have a very energetic 4 year old DS, and this pregnancy was all God's idea! ;) We had been successfully doing Natural Family Planning since DS was born. Pregnancy with DS was complication-free and very easy. I am currently 7 weeks pregnant with #2 and this pregnancy has been different since day one! I have been spotting brown for 13 days straight now. I've had 2 ultrasounds, and the baby looks great, measuring on target, great heart beat. They found a small pool of blood in the uterus, but are assuring me that it's not affecting the baby, and that it's not even close to the baby. I am praying that the Lord will calm my heart right now. This time is always the scariest (and especially since I haven't done it in a while) but I want to be still and let God be God.
> Sorry for the ramble!!!
> 
> Jewel,it is so wonderful to have you to be part of our group!!:hugs:I pray the Lord will bless you with a happy and healthy 9 months!Thank God the doctors are saying that everything looks fine but thank God even more that we have a hope and promise in Him that He will make perfect that which concerns us,and that is my prayer for you today xx Feel free to ask for prayer or to share with us at anytime!You are now on the prayer list of many pregnant women around the world!
> 
> Father God ThankYou for our dear sister Jewel.We ask for healing to every part of her body Lord.Lord let Your comforting peaceful loving presence surround her sister right now,so that she doesnt have to worry no more.We ask in Your name Lord that joy will fill her each and every morning and that this pregnancy will not be filled with worry but with JOY.Unspeakable,unexaplainable JOY.In Jesus name Amen :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Bree---Wow!! I can't even express the amount of thanks and joy I feel right now. Your prayer brought me to tears. I just joined this group, but am already so thankful to be a part of it and to share my experience with you ladies. I pray that God will be with all of us during these pregnancies and beyond and that we will give every concern and fear to Him, and that it would be replaced with peace and tranquility.


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies,
My midwife just called me to let me know the update regarding my blood work and ultrasound. Praise the Lord, everything's looking great!! She did officially say that I have a subchorionic hemorrhage, but it looks small-- that's the reason I've been spotting for the past 13 days. She said baby's on track, growth looks normal, hcg levels look normal-- everything looks normal! I love hearing the word "normal". She told me to take a deep breath, and relax. Baby looks great!!! Praise God!!!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! I would like to join this group!!! I'll share a bit about myself:
> I'm Jewel (29), married for almost 6 years to DH. We have a very energetic 4 year old DS, and this pregnancy was all God's idea! ;) We had been successfully doing Natural Family Planning since DS was born. Pregnancy with DS was complication-free and very easy. I am currently 7 weeks pregnant with #2 and this pregnancy has been different since day one! I have been spotting brown for 13 days straight now. I've had 2 ultrasounds, and the baby looks great, measuring on target, great heart beat. They found a small pool of blood in the uterus, but are assuring me that it's not affecting the baby, and that it's not even close to the baby. I am praying that the Lord will calm my heart right now. This time is always the scariest (and especially since I haven't done it in a while) but I want to be still and let God be God.
> Sorry for the ramble!!!
> 
> Jewel,it is so wonderful to have you to be part of our group!!:hugs:I pray the Lord will bless you with a happy and healthy 9 months!Thank God the doctors are saying that everything looks fine but thank God even more that we have a hope and promise in Him that He will make perfect that which concerns us,and that is my prayer for you today xx Feel free to ask for prayer or to share with us at anytime!You are now on the prayer list of many pregnant women around the world!
> 
> Father God ThankYou for our dear sister Jewel.We ask for healing to every part of her body Lord.Lord let Your comforting peaceful loving presence surround her sister right now,so that she doesnt have to worry no more.We ask in Your name Lord that joy will fill her each and every morning and that this pregnancy will not be filled with worry but with JOY.Unspeakable,unexaplainable JOY.In Jesus name Amen :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Bree---Wow!! I can't even express the amount of thanks and joy I feel right now. Your prayer brought me to tears. I just joined this group, but am already so thankful to be a part of it and to share my experience with you ladies. I pray that God will be with all of us during these pregnancies and beyond and that we will give every concern and fear to Him, and that it would be replaced with peace and tranquility.Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: I love it when God works things out so quickly!!Amen!!Praise God for your testimony I'm excited for you,I can even feel your joy all the way over here in London,I am literally smiling while I write this!God is soo good!!Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Good morning ladies. I have been reading over all I have missed since I have not been on and really love all the beautiful prayers. I am praying for all of us as I know this time of waiting and not knowing is hard on us all but we can all rest assured that God has it all under control. He knows each and every need and fear on here and we can put all our fears and troubles in his hands. 

Princess Bree my heart goes out to you. I know how you feel nervous about trying again and all the stress a loss can add to your relationship. After I lost my son at first I thought I am done I can't go through this again but in my heart I really wanted one more. So i wanted to try again and it just wasn't happening. It took me over a year to concieve again and it was a long emotional rollercoaster. I know God has something special planned for you:hugs:

Future hopes it can be really tricky to find a heartbeat on a doppler this early hun. I know it seems like forever between scans. I know there is a pregnancy resource center near where I live that is run by different local churches and they offer free ultrasounds. I am going to try that out since my next scan is August 24 and I don't know if I can wait that long. I don't know if you have them where you live but that is something you can check out.:hugs:

welcome Jewels you have found a great group

praying for all the ladies with upcoming scans and appointments and for all of our little babies growing Bless you all and may peace be with us all.


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Good morning ladies. I have been reading over all I have missed since I have not been on and really love all the beautiful prayers. I am praying for all of us as I know this time of waiting and not knowing is hard on us all but we can all rest assured that God has it all under control. He knows each and every need and fear on here and we can put all our fears and troubles in his hands.
> 
> Princess Bree my heart goes out to you. I know how you feel nervous about trying again and all the stress a loss can add to your relationship. After I lost my son at first I thought I am done I can't go through this again but in my heart I really wanted one more. So i wanted to try again and it just wasn't happening. It took me over a year to concieve again and it was a long emotional rollercoaster. I know God has something special planned for you:hugs:
> 
> Future hopes it can be really tricky to find a heartbeat on a doppler this early hun. I know it seems like forever between scans. I know there is a pregnancy resource center near where I live that is run by different local churches and they offer free ultrasounds. I am going to try that out since my next scan is August 24 and I don't know if I can wait that long. I don't know if you have them where you live but that is something you can check out.:hugs:
> 
> welcome Jewels you have found a great group
> 
> praying for all the ladies with upcoming scans and appointments and for all of our little babies growing Bless you all and may peace be with us all.

Great to hear from you hun xx you are such a blessing to all of us :hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

jewelstar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> My midwife just called me to let me know the update regarding my blood work and ultrasound. Praise the Lord, everything's looking great!! She did officially say that I have a subchorionic hemorrhage, but it looks small-- that's the reason I've been spotting for the past 13 days. She said baby's on track, growth looks normal, hcg levels look normal-- everything looks normal! I love hearing the word "normal". She told me to take a deep breath, and relax. Baby looks great!!! Praise God!!!!!

Thank You Jesus!!!

Hugs Jewel!! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

Psalm 62:1-2 
Truly my soul finds rest in God; 
my salvation comes from him. 
Truly he is my rock and my salvation; 
he is my fortress, I will never be shaken.


----------



## future hopes

jewelstar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> My midwife just called me to let me know the update regarding my blood work and ultrasound. Praise the Lord, everything's looking great!! She did officially say that I have a subchorionic hemorrhage, but it looks small-- that's the reason I've been spotting for the past 13 days. She said baby's on track, growth looks normal, hcg levels look normal-- everything looks normal! I love hearing the word "normal". She told me to take a deep breath, and relax. Baby looks great!!! Praise God!!!!!


this awesome hun im made up for u. now u can finaly relax god bless you hun:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Mom To 2 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> thank u ladies for getting back to me:hugs:
> 
> well its back to worrying again today as all my symptoms seem to of stopt. yesterday i thought it was all starting as i felt sick on and off all day and only food wud help i was so happy because i thought yay its started at last and my boobies:blush:have been hurting since i found out. but today i wake up and nothing? no sore boobs and no sickness or tiredness nothing:nope:
> 
> so its back to worrying again. i did a test because i was so worried and it did come up positive i just keep thinking of missed misscarage and i wanna stop getting all these worrying negative thoughts. its really taken it out of me:nope:
> 
> preying all u ladies r having a great day:hugs:
> 
> We are almost exactly the same on how far along we are. My symptoms have been getting better over the past several weeks. I woke this morning worried that baby was ok because I have been feeling so good. Its the devil trying to put fear and doubt. Lets not let him in win!!! In Jesus name lets believe our babies are doing great, and bind those thoughts of doubt!!!!Click to expand...


amen to that hunny.

well i kinda spoke to soon my symtoms r back again been feeling sick all afternoon and boobies kill im kinda pleased lol:dohh:


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> thank u ladies for getting back to me:hugs:
> 
> well its back to worrying again today as all my symptoms seem to of stopt. yesterday i thought it was all starting as i felt sick on and off all day and only food wud help i was so happy because i thought yay its started at last and my boobies:blush:have been hurting since i found out. but today i wake up and nothing? no sore boobs and no sickness or tiredness nothing:nope:
> 
> so its back to worrying again. i did a test because i was so worried and it did come up positive i just keep thinking of missed misscarage and i wanna stop getting all these worrying negative thoughts. its really taken it out of me:nope:
> 
> preying all u ladies r having a great day:hugs:
> 
> We are almost exactly the same on how far along we are. My symptoms have been getting better over the past several weeks. I woke this morning worried that baby was ok because I have been feeling so good. Its the devil trying to put fear and doubt. Lets not let him in win!!! In Jesus name lets believe our babies are doing great, and bind those thoughts of doubt!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> amen to that hunny.
> 
> well i kinda spoke to soon my symtoms r back again been feeling sick all afternoon and boobies kill im kinda pleased lol:dohh:Click to expand...

Ahhhh bless you . I am the same i get morning sickness and i feel DREADFUL but sooooo relieved at the same time. And i am embracing my preggo boobies !! Just not too tightly hehe ;-)


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. I was feeling really ill this last three weeks with it only getting worse and worse. I was dealing with severe headaches, horrible vomiting (not being able to keep down water ), body ache, chills, etc... I ended up going into the emergency room, and they administered an IV with two IV bag fluid. All my levels came back fine except the fact I was really dehyrated. I was currently on the regular Zofran that you swollow, but the dr said the Zofran that is a rapid dissolve tends to work faster for some people, and more effective. So I got that now to take and than also a suppository that helps but I was told by a few people that it makes you VERY tired so only take it at bedtime. (This is especially helpful if you are like me...and feel so ill at night you can't sleep). They both work wonders!!! The only thing is, I'm still having my bad headaches and the suppository Phenegren makes me sooo sleep I could sleep until noon and now its 4:30 and I'm just starting to feel "awake", It's not a fun experience, but I feel better knowing that I can EAT without puking it back up right away! And that I have an appetite back! I plan on using the medicines until my 2nd trimester and than i'll go off of it and see how it goes.


----------



## shancherie

I have a lot of reading to do to get caught up on this thread, but I just had to skip to the end and ask to join in!

Last week I had severe bleeding; which sent DH and I to the ER. It turned out it was a subchorionic hemorrhage and we were terrified. DH stayed by my side the whole time and anytime the docs weren't asking questions, he was praying. When we finally got into the ultrasound room and the baby came on screen, the little scamp did a flip! As Dolly said in Steel Magnolias said, "Laughter through tears is my favorite emotion." Everything is normal and the bleeding stopped within about 8 hours. Tomorrow we go in for our 13-week screening.

Thank you, Dear Father, for your miracles and our answered prayers. Please take away our anxiety as you remind us that everything is as it should be - Thy will be done. Let our hearts be filled with the sheer joy of holding this blossom of life within ourselves and bring that miracle to those TTC on this thread. Lead us on the path you would have us follow and give us the strength we need to follow it. I ask these thing in Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## amjon

Hi Ladies! I just found out I'm 3+3 today. I lost my first at 27 weeks, then had a MMC that died at 6 weeks, so I'm very nervous about the baby. They have diagnosed PCOS/ IR and put me on Metformin, so I'm praying that is all my body will need to keep this LO healthy until the middle of April.


----------



## amjon

Oh, yeah, and if you could pray that DH finds a job soon (hopefully within an hour or two of here) I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## PrincessBree

SLCMommy said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. I was feeling really ill this last three weeks with it only getting worse and worse. I was dealing with severe headaches, horrible vomiting (not being able to keep down water ), body ache, chills, etc... I ended up going into the emergency room, and they administered an IV with two IV bag fluid. All my levels came back fine except the fact I was really dehyrated. I was currently on the regular Zofran that you swollow, but the dr said the Zofran that is a rapid dissolve tends to work faster for some people, and more effective. So I got that now to take and than also a suppository that helps but I was told by a few people that it makes you VERY tired so only take it at bedtime. (This is especially helpful if you are like me...and feel so ill at night you can't sleep). They both work wonders!!! The only thing is, I'm still having my bad headaches and the suppository Phenegren makes me sooo sleep I could sleep until noon and now its 4:30 and I'm just starting to feel "awake", It's not a fun experience, but I feel better knowing that I can EAT without puking it back up right away! And that I have an appetite back! I plan on using the medicines until my 2nd trimester and than i'll go off of it and see how it goes.

Sorry to hear about ur sickness how r u feeling now u got ur meds?i will be praying for u to ask God to remove all the. Vomitting and dehydration but I'm so glad to hear u and baby r doing ok!make sure u rest as much as u can if possible get hubby to pamper u lol cos dehydration and constant vomiting can make u feel so weak xx hun I wanted to ask how many.children do u have whenever I think of u for Prayer I always think of loads Of kids and u being this really amazing nurturing mom who is very attentive to her childrens needs!


----------



## PrincessBree

shancherie said:


> I have a lot of reading to do to get caught up on this thread, but I just had to skip to the end and ask to join in!
> 
> Last week I had severe bleeding; which sent DH and I to the ER. It turned out it was a subchorionic hemorrhage and we were terrified. DH stayed by my side the whole time and anytime the docs weren't asking questions, he was praying. When we finally got into the ultrasound room and the baby came on screen, the little scamp did a flip! As Dolly said in Steel Magnolias said, "Laughter through tears is my favorite emotion." Everything is normal and the bleeding stopped within about 8 hours. Tomorrow we go in for our 13-week screening.
> 
> Thank you, Dear Father, for your miracles and our answered prayers. Please take away our anxiety as you remind us that everything is as it should be - Thy will be done. Let our hearts be filled with the sheer joy of holding this blossom of life within ourselves and bring that miracle to those TTC on this thread. Lead us on the path you would have us follow and give us the strength we need to follow it. I ask these thing in Jesus' name, Amen.

Welcome hun!!I read ur message through laughter and tears myself it's like I could feel ur joy excitement and relief thru the computer lol ur lo sounds adorable playing hide and seek with mommy and daddy totally unaware of how much you guys would of been freakin out!were so happy u joined keep sharing And praying with us xx blessings xx


----------



## PrincessBree

amjon said:


> Hi Ladies! I just found out I'm 3+3 today. I lost my first at 27 weeks, then had a MMC that died at 6 weeks, so I'm very nervous about the baby. They have diagnosed PCOS/ IR and put me on Metformin, so I'm praying that is all my body will need to keep this LO healthy until the middle of April.

Hey Hun welcome were happy to have u xx sorry to hear of ur losses my prayer for u will be that pregnancy will end in joy not sorrow please share with us Anytime were all praying with u and for u. Xx

Father thank you for our sister .lord would you make this pregnancy. To be a success let her and the baby be healthy and well for the entire nine months.lord though she has experienced pain and loss in the past let this pregnancy result in overwhelming joy.lord please give her your peace each day throughout the pregnancy.also lord we pray that her husband will get a. New job with good hours good salary and great location with benefits open a special door just for him in Jesus name amen xx


----------



## angela2011

amjon said:


> Hi Ladies! I just found out I'm 3+3 today. I lost my first at 27 weeks, then had a MMC that died at 6 weeks, so I'm very nervous about the baby. They have diagnosed PCOS/ IR and put me on Metformin, so I'm praying that is all my body will need to keep this LO healthy until the middle of April.

welcome to this thread and so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Dear Lord I come to you thanking you for all the ladies on this forum the new ones just joining and the ones that have been a constant light for us all. I pray for amjon Lord that you will give her peace and comfort through this pregnancy. I pray that you will bless her body and make it strong and that she will deliver a healthy happy baby. I also pray that her husband will find a job near by. Lord thank you for bringing Shancherie to our thread . I pray she will have a great 13 week screen and it will bring her peace and joy. I also want to lift SLCmommy up to you Lord and pray that you will help her through all the sickness she has been having and bless her little baby. You know all the needs on here Lord and pray that you will bless all the ladies on here Lord and that they will just feel your hugs and your peace. In Jesus name I pray amen


----------



## fides

jewelstar said:


> Thanks for the reassurance! It is hard, you know, to fully let go and trust God to do what HE has planned!! We just want to know everything, every step of the way!! I guess that's part of being human!

AMEN to that!!! :thumbup: For me, I really didn't get just how much He really, truly is in control until it took us so long to conceive #1 only to have Him take that baby back at 12 weeks. It was a very hard lesson to learn that I am not in control of something as simple as my own fertility - I can't get pregnant when I want, and I can't control if the baby will make it or not. "Let go, let God" is *such* a hard thing for me to really live. Before he created the stars, He knew if the babies we are carrying in our wombs would ever take a breath, which complications some of us will face, etc - isn't that amazing?!


----------



## Mom To 2

My first doctors appointment is in the morning. Please keep us in your prayers, I will update after. I'm a little anxious, but more excited to hopefully hear the heartbeat. :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

PrincessBree said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. I was feeling really ill this last three weeks with it only getting worse and worse. I was dealing with severe headaches, horrible vomiting (not being able to keep down water ), body ache, chills, etc... I ended up going into the emergency room, and they administered an IV with two IV bag fluid. All my levels came back fine except the fact I was really dehyrated. I was currently on the regular Zofran that you swollow, but the dr said the Zofran that is a rapid dissolve tends to work faster for some people, and more effective. So I got that now to take and than also a suppository that helps but I was told by a few people that it makes you VERY tired so only take it at bedtime. (This is especially helpful if you are like me...and feel so ill at night you can't sleep). They both work wonders!!! The only thing is, I'm still having my bad headaches and the suppository Phenegren makes me sooo sleep I could sleep until noon and now its 4:30 and I'm just starting to feel "awake", It's not a fun experience, but I feel better knowing that I can EAT without puking it back up right away! And that I have an appetite back! I plan on using the medicines until my 2nd trimester and than i'll go off of it and see how it goes.
> 
> Sorry to hear about ur sickness how r u feeling now u got ur meds?i will be praying for u to ask God to remove all the. Vomitting and dehydration but I'm so glad to hear u and baby r doing ok!make sure u rest as much as u can if possible get hubby to pamper u lol cos dehydration and constant vomiting can make u feel so weak xx hun I wanted to ask how many.children do u have whenever I think of u for Prayer I always think of loads Of kids and u being this really amazing nurturing mom who is very attentive to her childrens needs!Click to expand...

I have three living children, and two in Heaven :hugs:

The medicines are helping a lot. The medicine Zofran is giving me a horrible painful neck/headache though :(


----------



## aoverholt

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is well...it's been a while since I checked in. Things are going well though. I had an appt yesterday and baby measured perfectly at 9w4d with a hb of 185-188. I had another bleed on Saturday but the doctor said it was from irritation from the progesterone I'm on. I'm off of it until Monday and then can start it again if I want - she didn't think it was medically needed though. I just need prayer that we make the right decision with the progesterone and that everything continues to progress normally with this pregnancy. I am so grateful for your prayers and will keep you all in mine!


----------



## Kellen

Good morning ladies.

I am in need of a few prayers myself. Wednesday evening, on the way home, I was the victim of a rear-ending hit and run. Thankfully both the baby and I are find and the car is still drive-able. I am praising Jesus for those small blessings. But now I am sore and in quite a lot of pain. Thanks all!


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> My first doctors appointment is in the morning. Please keep us in your prayers, I will update after. I'm a little anxious, but more excited to hopefully hear the heartbeat. :happydance:

Father God we pray today that You will be with our dear sister and her family during her first appointment today.Please Father let it be a success and allow her to experience such a joy from this appointment.God we pray that everything will be in working order and baby will be developing just perfectly ,just as You have designed.Thank You in advance in Jesus name.Amen


----------



## PrincessBree

SLCMommy said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. I was feeling really ill this last three weeks with it only getting worse and worse. I was dealing with severe headaches, horrible vomiting (not being able to keep down water ), body ache, chills, etc... I ended up going into the emergency room, and they administered an IV with two IV bag fluid. All my levels came back fine except the fact I was really dehyrated. I was currently on the regular Zofran that you swollow, but the dr said the Zofran that is a rapid dissolve tends to work faster for some people, and more effective. So I got that now to take and than also a suppository that helps but I was told by a few people that it makes you VERY tired so only take it at bedtime. (This is especially helpful if you are like me...and feel so ill at night you can't sleep). They both work wonders!!! The only thing is, I'm still having my bad headaches and the suppository Phenegren makes me sooo sleep I could sleep until noon and now its 4:30 and I'm just starting to feel "awake", It's not a fun experience, but I feel better knowing that I can EAT without puking it back up right away! And that I have an appetite back! I plan on using the medicines until my 2nd trimester and than i'll go off of it and see how it goes.
> 
> Sorry to hear about ur sickness how r u feeling now u got ur meds?i will be praying for u to ask God to remove all the. Vomitting and dehydration but I'm so glad to hear u and baby r doing ok!make sure u rest as much as u can if possible get hubby to pamper u lol cos dehydration and constant vomiting can make u feel so weak xx hun I wanted to ask how many.children do u have whenever I think of u for Prayer I always think of loads Of kids and u being this really amazing nurturing mom who is very attentive to her childrens needs!Click to expand...
> 
> I have three living children, and two in Heaven :hugs:
> 
> The medicines are helping a lot. The medicine Zofran is giving me a horrible painful neck/headache though :(Click to expand...

Father please would You be with our sister during this difficult time.Would You please divinely heal every part of her body that needs to be healed.You died for us Lord,You gave Your life just for us and according to Your word,by Your stripes we are healed.And we claim that healing for our sister right now in the name of Jesus.Father God let all of the pain and the sickness be removed from our sisters body and let her go into a season of complete health.In Jesus name Amen :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

aoverholt said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is well...it's been a while since I checked in. Things are going well though. I had an appt yesterday and baby measured perfectly at 9w4d with a hb of 185-188. I had another bleed on Saturday but the doctor said it was from irritation from the progesterone I'm on. I'm off of it until Monday and then can start it again if I want - she didn't think it was medically needed though. I just need prayer that we make the right decision with the progesterone and that everything continues to progress normally with this pregnancy. I am so grateful for your prayers and will keep you all in mine!

Awww hun sorry its been abit rough for you recently xx Will keep you in prayers,just know that God will be with you in whatever decision you make because He knows that your heart is to just do what is right for the baby :hugs:

Father Lord,please would You direct and lead our sister in making the right decision about whether to stay on progesterone.Lord, You know all things and You know what is right for us,so we seek You for Your guidance concerning this Lord.Lord we pray today that You will continue to cover our sister and her precious child in the blood of Jesus.Be with them everyday and bring them through each day with victory.Please make everything continue to develop just as it should.In Jesus name Amen :hugs:

Keep us updated hun!!xx


----------



## jewelstar

Kellen said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> I am in need of a few prayers myself. Wednesday evening, on the way home, I was the victim of a rear-ending hit and run. Thankfully both the baby and I are find and the car is still drive-able. I am praising Jesus for those small blessings. But now I am sore and in quite a lot of pain. Thanks all!

Father in heaven, thank you for our dear friend, Kellen. Thank you for protecting her and her precious baby while they were in an unfortunate car accident. Lord, thank you that the accident was as minor as it was and that you kept your hedge of protection around them. I pray that you will be with her through this healing process, and that any ounce of pain that is felt is quickly touched away with your healing hand. Lord, I pray any damage that was done to the car is easily repairable and would not cause our dear friend any worry. Lord, thank you for keeping them safe, and I pray that you will continue to hold Kellen close to you during the remainder of this pregnancy. All these things we pray in the Holy name of Jesus. Amen


----------



## PrincessBree

Kellen said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> I am in need of a few prayers myself. Wednesday evening, on the way home, I was the victim of a rear-ending hit and run. Thankfully both the baby and I are find and the car is still drive-able. I am praising Jesus for those small blessings. But now I am sore and in quite a lot of pain. Thanks all!

O sweety I'm so sorry to hear this!Thank God it wasn't more serious!Please try and rest up as much as you can xx

Father God,You are so good to us!You supernaturally protect Your children from danger seen and danger unseen!Lord we thank You that no serious damage was done and thankYou for Your hand upon our sister.We ask that this pain will begin to ease up and complete healing and restoration will come to our sister and her baby.Lord any hidden injuries let them be fixed and allow her body to be made whole.We pray that her pregnancy will continue with joy each day and make the baby will continue to develop as You have designed him/her to.We thank You right now.In Jesus name!Amen:hugs:

Hun,please keep us updated!And thank you for your dilligence in praying with and for us all you are a blessing to us all xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Pray for baby's overall development
Pray for vital organ's developement
Pray for your bodies to be healthy and strong to withstand the pregnancy
Pray for the peace,joy and love of God to be with you during your pregnancy
Pray for a quick birth with minimal pain
Pray for baby to grow to know and love the Lord even as a child
Pray that baby will one day take his/her position in the Kingdom of God to do the good work He has prepared for them in advance
Pray all of the above for sisters in Christ around the world who are also carrying miracles in their womb


----------



## miss84

Hello ladies! I think this is an awesome group and would like to put in a prayer request for myself. I believe in the power of prayer, especially when a group of people pray. I believe I fell pregnant sometime in June, and according to the due date calc I'm 8 weeks + 6 days. I had two BFP around the 8th of July-but when I went to the local clinic (in the afternoon) to get it confirmed their test was negative. :nope: I took a frer in the afternoon about a week ago and it was a faint positive.
I believe i am pregnant, although im not plagued with morning sickness or craving any crazy foods-my body just feels different. I have been treating my body like I'm pregnant by taking prenatals, eating better, and cutting out any alcohol. But im worried somethings wrong due to the inconsistency in the tests and that ill lose this baby. My biggest fear is that I'm not pregnant and I have a tumor or something deathly is wrong with me. I know I shouldn't be thinking like this, but the fact of the unknown is hurting me.
I haven't been able to make a dr appointment to get yet due to the fact I'm in-between jobs (starting a new job w/ benefits soon) and I don't have health insurance. Going to the dr/or hospital here in the US w/o insurance is like a death sentence. 
I would just like prayer for my body/for everything to be ok with this baby. I had a mc in 2009-and I would not like to go through that ever again. Thank you ladies and I will be praying for you and your babies as well!!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs5707

miss84 said:


> Hello ladies! I think this is an awesome group and would like to put in a prayer request for myself. I believe in the power of prayer, especially when a group of people pray. I believe I fell pregnant sometime in June, and according to the due date calc I'm 8 weeks + 6 days. I had two BFP around the 8th of July-but when I went to the local clinic (in the afternoon) to get it confirmed their test was negative. :nope: I took a frer in the afternoon about a week ago and it was a faint positive.
> I believe i am pregnant, although im not plagued with morning sickness or craving any crazy foods-my body just feels different. I have been treating my body like I'm pregnant by taking prenatals, eating better, and cutting out any alcohol. But im worried somethings wrong due to the inconsistency in the tests and that ill lose this baby. My biggest fear is that I'm not pregnant and I have a tumor or something deathly is wrong with me. I know I shouldn't be thinking like this, but the fact of the unknown is hurting me.
> I haven't been able to make a dr appointment to get yet due to the fact I'm in-between jobs (starting a new job w/ benefits soon) and I don't have health insurance. Going to the dr/or hospital here in the US w/o insurance is like a death sentence.
> I would just like prayer for my body/for everything to be ok with this baby. I had a mc in 2009-and I would not like to go through that ever again. Thank you ladies and I will be praying for you and your babies as well!!:hugs:

Lord I ask that you bless this woman with your patience, grace, and peace and give her the comfort that you are in control and will take care of her and her baby. Touch her heart and her mind and fill her body with your calming spirit so that she may put all her trust in you just as we are called to do. 
In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## CandyApple19

All of your prayers for me worked, i had a sucessful ultrasound today and our baby is right where it should be this time, i have another ultrasound in two weeks time to confirm growth and find cadiac activity, (baby was too little today..) But were very positive about this pregnancy.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thankyou! x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs5707

I have my second scan/checkup today at 3:00, I'm so excited and anxious! I know everything will be fine, but there's always that lurking feeling deep down that something could be wrong. I put my full faith and trust in the Lord and knowing that He is with me and has it all under control!!! 
Any addtional thoughts or prayers sent my way are much appreciated! I'll update tomorrow!! :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

miss84 said:


> Hello ladies! I think this is an awesome group and would like to put in a prayer request for myself. I believe in the power of prayer, especially when a group of people pray. I believe I fell pregnant sometime in June, and according to the due date calc I'm 8 weeks + 6 days. I had two BFP around the 8th of July-but when I went to the local clinic (in the afternoon) to get it confirmed their test was negative. :nope: I took a frer in the afternoon about a week ago and it was a faint positive.
> I believe i am pregnant, although im not plagued with morning sickness or craving any crazy foods-my body just feels different. I have been treating my body like I'm pregnant by taking prenatals, eating better, and cutting out any alcohol. But im worried somethings wrong due to the inconsistency in the tests and that ill lose this baby. My biggest fear is that I'm not pregnant and I have a tumor or something deathly is wrong with me. I know I shouldn't be thinking like this, but the fact of the unknown is hurting me.
> I haven't been able to make a dr appointment to get yet due to the fact I'm in-between jobs (starting a new job w/ benefits soon) and I don't have health insurance. Going to the dr/or hospital here in the US w/o insurance is like a death sentence.
> I would just like prayer for my body/for everything to be ok with this baby. I had a mc in 2009-and I would not like to go through that ever again. Thank you ladies and I will be praying for you and your babies as well!!:hugs:


Welcome hun!!We are so happy to have you praying with us!!You are so right there is just something that happens when we all come into agreement in His name!!God has been doing wonders amongst us in fact!There is power in numbers so the more the merrier!xx

Hun I am over here in London and I will definately be lifting you up to the Lord concerning His provision whilst you wait to start new employment and get your health insurance.God will make a way for you that He can be your doctor and your nurse and your obgyn!He is in control and is with you and the baby to see you both through :hugs: I am also sorry to hear about your previous loss.I know its hard I will include it in my prayers for you xx

Father Lord thank You so much for our new dear sister who has joined us today.Lord we want to ask that during this time when she doesn't have insurance or healthcare that You would show Yourself strong in her life.Lord would You supernaturally surround her and the baby and build a hedge of protection all around them.Let everything develop and progress just as You have ordained.And Lord please allow her body to carry this baby to full term.Let this pregnancy result in an abundance of joy.In Jesus name Amen 

Hun feel free to share prayer requests or scriptures with us at any time :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

I need to ask for some serious prayer now.
I don't want to go into all the details but my marriage is in a dark place right now and I am at my wits end now. I just don't know what to do or which way to turn. I don't want to make any emotional decisions - which I would be doing if I acted now. 

I just need some peace and calm and clarity. I need to trust in Gods plan for me. Right now I'm struggling with all of these things.


----------



## angela2011

Dear Lord I come to you with all the prayer request on this thread. Thank you for all the new ladies you have brought to us. Lord you know all the needs of these ladies and I ask in Jesus name that you will take care of all our babies growing. Lord I praise you for the wonderful news that candyapple got today and pray that Mrs.5707 will have a wonderful scan today and be overjoyed seeing her healthy baby on the scan today. I also want to lift Beanonorder up to you Lord that you will bless her marriage and
give her peace and clarity and help her make the right decision. Lord please be with aoverholt lord and lead her to make the right decision and protect her baby with what ever choice is made. Lord please be with Miss 84. Lord I pray that you will bless her body and her baby and that she will get clear results on her test and strong positives to set her mind at ease while she is waiting to see a doctor. Thank you for protecting Kellen and her baby in the car accident. I pray you will help her with her pain. Lord you know all the request on here Lord. please bless everyone on here. In Jesus name I pray amen


----------



## Mom To 2

UPDATE from my doc appt! So you know how sometimes in life you just know when something is what I call a "God thing". Where something happens and you just know it is from our Father. 
I'm sitting in the waiting room waiting for my first doc appt. I have a scripture book with me, read some, but then get on Facebook on my phone. I have Proverbs 31 Ministry on there. They had a devotion as their status today and I liked it, so I opened my book and wrote it on the inside cover.
Skip to my appt, doctor can not find the heartbeat, she looked and looked but no. I was trying to stay calm but my heart is racing. She was very sweet and very reasuring and said we would do an ultrasound after my exam. I had a 15 minute wait till the ultrasound. So she sends me to the waiting room, I'm trying not to panic but I'm terrified. I sit and decide to read some scripture, I open the book, and there is the devotional I had written down:

Continued next page...


----------



## Mom To 2

Today I will turn to Jesus as a first response, not a last resort. I will be a woman who seeks God's wisdom through prayer, rather than letting myself jump to conclusions. And I'll guard my heart & mind from fret, doubt, and worry with Scripture.

EXACTLY what I needed at that second! A peace came over me.

Baby was doing great!!! Rolling around and kicking legs, and waving arms. It was amazing and I felt so blessed. My heart has been singing all day!!!


----------



## jewelstar

Mom To 2 said:


> Today I will turn to Jesus as a first response, not a last resort. I will be a woman who seeks God's wisdom through prayer, rather than letting myself jump to conclusions. And I'll guard my heart & mind from fret, doubt, and worry with Scripture.
> 
> EXACTLY what I needed at that second! A peace came over me.
> 
> Baby was doing great!!! Rolling around and kicking legs, and waving arms. It was amazing and I felt so blessed. My heart has been singing all day!!!

That's WONDERFUL!!! I'm so happy to hear that God was able to speak to you in your time of unknown. Praise the Lord everything went well and you were able to see your LO!! Amen! :)


----------



## melenarz

I feel selfish for posting about myself and not responding specifically to your posts. Please know I am keeping up with you all and keeping you in my prayers....all of my new friends!!!

I'm just having a down day, hope you don't mind if I spill a little. All the spotting stopped last night and I was feeling really good! (it's always been brown, no bright red) I went in to work this morning and I had to go #2. I have been taking stool softeners like doc says, so I wasn't straining real hard to go or anything, but after I wiped, I had a thick dark brown discharge, different from what I was having before. I called doc, they said as long as its brown not to worry and they won't see me before August 20. For the rest of the day I've had the lighter brown spotting off and on. It's not constant by any means and I really only get it wheni wipe, nothing noticed any other time really. I want to believe everything is ok because I have no cramping, but it still scares me. We told our family and my mom called to say she already bought us something and my brother and sister in law mailed us a little gift. I think my fear is just having to tell them the worst........ I was telling my husband my fears and said I wished we not told anyone yet. He just said its too late for that. Maybe he's just worried too?? I just keep telling myself the doc said as long as its not regular and not bright red, it's fairly common. Could be the leftover blood from the baby attaching or left over from the ultrasound of after sex or just even from mild straining........ This sounds dumb, but I asked God the other day for a sign everything would be ok, I got home today and had the little package from my brother and sister in law, maybe that's my sign......


----------



## rosebud111

Mom To 2 said:


> Today I will turn to Jesus as a first response, not a last resort. I will be a woman who seeks God's wisdom through prayer, rather than letting myself jump to conclusions. And I'll guard my heart & mind from fret, doubt, and worry with Scripture.
> 
> EXACTLY what I needed at that second! A peace came over me.
> 
> Baby was doing great!!! Rolling around and kicking legs, and waving arms. It was amazing and I felt so blessed. My heart has been singing all day!!!

hi mom to 2! oh i'm SO happy to hear you and LO are doing well! my eyes teared up reading this. you must have been so worried for a second. i am feeling worried for my 12 week scan next friday. now i will use the devotion you referenced for comfort as well. thank you! :hugs:


----------



## nataliy1

Hello, may i join you all? im on my seventh week but already have beed diagnosed with threatened miscarriage. i have been married for about 4 months and didnt think id ever have children due to some physical complications i had since childhood. Im due for a second u/s on tuesday. i also want to join to pray for other mommies and their families.


----------



## InChristAlone

Beanonorder said:


> I need to ask for some serious prayer now.
> I don't want to go into all the details but my marriage is in a dark place right now and I am at my wits end now. I just don't know what to do or which way to turn. I don't want to make any emotional decisions - which I would be doing if I acted now.
> 
> I just need some peace and calm and clarity. I need to trust in Gods plan for me. Right now I'm struggling with all of these things.

Father I lift up my sister to you right now, be her comforter and I pray for wisdom and discernment for her. Please give her peace and help her to know you intimately and to know and trust the plans that you have for her. Your hand is upon her life and I decree your tangible presence In her life in Jesus' name. I ask for your peace and healing touch in her marriage, I ask that you would help her and her husband to honour you and each other with the decisions that thy make and how they move forward. Jesus I thank you that you rein over our lives, I thank you for every blessing that you give to us and for all that you have done and continue to do for us. Help us to know you more in our lives, less of us & more of you. Holy Spirit please be with my sister right now, be her comforter and fill her with your peace that surpasses our understanding. Amen

:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

I just want every single one you sisters to know if you posted requests today I am lifting you up and praying for you individually!


----------



## angela2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Today I will turn to Jesus as a first response, not a last resort. I will be a woman who seeks God's wisdom through prayer, rather than letting myself jump to conclusions. And I'll guard my heart & mind from fret, doubt, and worry with Scripture.
> 
> EXACTLY what I needed at that second! A peace came over me.
> 
> Baby was doing great!!! Rolling around and kicking legs, and waving arms. It was amazing and I felt so blessed. My heart has been singing all day!!!

So glad to hear that everything went great. God is so great:happydance: I can just imagine how much peace you felt when you seen your baby. I am so happy for you:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

nataliy1 said:


> Hello, may i join you all? im on my seventh week but already have beed diagnosed with threatened miscarriage. i have been married for about 4 months and didnt think id ever have children due to some physical complications i had since childhood. Im due for a second u/s on tuesday. i also want to join to pray for other mommies and their families.

Welcome we are glad to have you here.

Dear Lord I come to you thanking you for bringing Nataliy to our thread. I want to lift her up to you . Lord I pray that her ultrasound on Tuesday brings her so much joy and she will be able to see her baby. Lord please keep your hands on us all in Jesus name I pray amen


----------



## jewelstar

melenarz said:


> I feel selfish for posting about myself and not responding specifically to your posts. Please know I am keeping up with you all and keeping you in my prayers....all of my new friends!!!
> 
> I'm just having a down day, hope you don't mind if I spill a little. All the spotting stopped last night and I was feeling really good! (it's always been brown, no bright red) I went in to work this morning and I had to go #2. I have been taking stool softeners like doc says, so I wasn't straining real hard to go or anything, but after I wiped, I had a thick dark brown discharge, different from what I was having before. I called doc, they said as long as its brown not to worry and they won't see me before August 20. For the rest of the day I've had the lighter brown spotting off and on. It's not constant by any means and I really only get it wheni wipe, nothing noticed any other time really. I want to believe everything is ok because I have no cramping, but it still scares me. We told our family and my mom called to say she already bought us something and my brother and sister in law mailed us a little gift. I think my fear is just having to tell them the worst........ I was telling my husband my fears and said I wished we not told anyone yet. He just said its too late for that. Maybe he's just worried too?? I just keep telling myself the doc said as long as its not regular and not bright red, it's fairly common. Could be the leftover blood from the baby attaching or left over from the ultrasound of after sex or just even from mild straining........ This sounds dumb, but I asked God the other day for a sign everything would be ok, I got home today and had the little package from my brother and sister in law, maybe that's my sign......

Hi!! I just wanted to share that I'm going through something somewhat similar. I've been spotting brown for the past two weeks (with no cramping). I've had two ultrasounds and baby looks great. I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma. Midwife says it happens in about 25% of pregnancies and usually doesn't affect the baby.
I know it's unnerving and somewhat scary to go through this, especially because we can't "see" that everything is ok.
Father God, please be with our sister in her time of need right now. Please hold her womb in your hands and protect her unborn baby. I pray that any spotting she has had will stop, in the name of Jesus. I also pray that all the spotting before would have nothing to do with her precious baby. Lord, thank you for giving our dear sister this baby, and I pray that you would be with her, protect her, and let her give all her troubles and worries straight to You. Thank you for your love and grace. I pray that our sister would feel that right now. In the mighty name of Jesus, Amen.


----------



## melenarz

jewelstar said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> I feel selfish for posting about myself and not responding specifically to your posts. Please know I am keeping up with you all and keeping you in my prayers....all of my new friends!!!
> 
> I'm just having a down day, hope you don't mind if I spill a little. All the spotting stopped last night and I was feeling really good! (it's always been brown, no bright red) I went in to work this morning and I had to go #2. I have been taking stool softeners like doc says, so I wasn't straining real hard to go or anything, but after I wiped, I had a thick dark brown discharge, different from what I was having before. I called doc, they said as long as its brown not to worry and they won't see me before August 20. For the rest of the day I've had the lighter brown spotting off and on. It's not constant by any means and I really only get it wheni wipe, nothing noticed any other time really. I want to believe everything is ok because I have no cramping, but it still scares me. We told our family and my mom called to say she already bought us something and my brother and sister in law mailed us a little gift. I think my fear is just having to tell them the worst........ I was telling my husband my fears and said I wished we not told anyone yet. He just said its too late for that. Maybe he's just worried too?? I just keep telling myself the doc said as long as its not regular and not bright red, it's fairly common. Could be the leftover blood from the baby attaching or left over from the ultrasound of after sex or just even from mild straining........ This sounds dumb, but I asked God the other day for a sign everything would be ok, I got home today and had the little package from my brother and sister in law, maybe that's my sign......
> 
> Hi!! I just wanted to share that I'm going through something somewhat similar. I've been spotting brown for the past two weeks (with no cramping). I've had two ultrasounds and baby looks great. I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma. Midwife says it happens in about 25% of pregnancies and usually doesn't affect the baby.
> I know it's unnerving and somewhat scary to go through this, especially because we can't "see" that everything is ok.
> Father God, please be with our sister in her time of need right now. Please hold her womb in your hands and protect her unborn baby. I pray that any spotting she has had will stop, in the name of Jesus. I also pray that all the spotting before would have nothing to do with her precious baby. Lord, thank you for giving our dear sister this baby, and I pray that you would be with her, protect her, and let her give all her troubles and worries straight to You. Thank you for your love and grace. I pray that our sister would feel that right now. In the mighty name of Jesus, Amen.Click to expand...

Thank you so much, brought tears to my eyes. I am trying so hard to turn it all over and let God take it, so hard sometimes......I guess that's part of being human. This is such a great place of support and love and friendship!!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

I just went to a Chris Sligh concert :) He is a Christian artist


----------



## nataliy1

Thank you ladies. may God bless you all. i hope you all feel as much suport as i do from joining.


----------



## PrincessBree

Mrs5707 said:


> I have my second scan/checkup today at 3:00, I'm so excited and anxious! I know everything will be fine, but there's always that lurking feeling deep down that something could be wrong. I put my full faith and trust in the Lord and knowing that He is with me and has it all under control!!!
> Any addtional thoughts or prayers sent my way are much appreciated! I'll update tomorrow!! :flower:

Father God I ask that You would be with our sister at the scan today.Father You are bigger than our fears and You have more might and power than our worries.please let Your peace and comfort be with our dear sister today.thankyou for the testimonies that are to come in Jesus name amen xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

So my aches & cramps have started again this morning. . . Hoping it is just sttetching pains & nothing to worry about.


----------



## future hopes

hello i had them around ure stage turned out to b stretching pains and they did feel crampy, i worried to but ive read everywear that its comp normol.:thumbup:



hello lovely ladies i hope ure having a lovely saturday and i wanna say god bless to u all:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

meandmrb2011 said:


> So my aches & cramps have started again this morning. . . Hoping it is just sttetching pains & nothing to worry about.

I've been calling my doctor all week because of the brown discharge. They have said as long as its brown te nothing to worry about and that mild cramping is completely normal, but if it gets to feel like normal menstrual cramps or worse, to get to them or er. Praying its just stretching! I'm sure we are all paying close attention to everything right now since.we are so concerned with the health of our babies. Prayers going out to everyone this morning!!


----------



## future hopes

awwwww sweety bless ya. my mate had bleeding in her pregnany and she has a healthy 17 month old now. she also had proteine in her urine from around 15 weeks and she was so worried she wud lose her baby because she was showing signs of pre eclampsia so early but i preyed and preyed and she got to 38 weeks and had a healthy little boy. god is great.

and remember he is with u hunny and he has his hands on ure belly and he is keeping ure little mirricle safe. ill keep u in my preys flower :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

dear father plz can u bring comfort and reasurance to our sister melenarz. father give our sister positive thoughts and make her feel strong and safe in ure loving embrace, father place ure hands on our sisters tummy and keep her little miricle safe from any harm and may her miricle grow to full term and be strong and healthy. i thank u father for our precious miricle we have growing inside us and i prey u keep all of our babys and ourselvs healthy and strong i thank u father for hearing our preyers in jesus name ARMEN:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Futurehopes....I love he saying on your signature...."nothing says I'm pregnant like chronic constipation"!!!! Lol so me and I'm just over 6 weeks! That could be my reason for spotting...going is not easy!! LOL


----------



## future hopes

I no tell me about it hun contipation is nasty its painfull to somebody said drinking goats milk helps but ive never had it and i dont know if ure aloud it wen ure pregnant. i bleed wen i go erm poo:blush: sometimes ive got hemroids to had them since giving birth to our son early last year, ive tried every thing to get rid of them cream and all sorts but they wont go away. :blush:


----------



## Mrs5707

Just to update y'all since I said I would, my appt went great! I didn't get an ultrasound like I'd planned, but I will have one in a week and a half for the NTS screening, so I'll post pics then! Perfect heartbeat this time, 166 beats a minute! Thank you Lord for blessing my baby with the healthy progress were seeing!


----------



## Mom To 2

So happy you got to hear the heartbeat!! My babys was 167, old wives tale faster heartbeats are girls...


----------



## melenarz

Well, I'm still having the brown discharge off and on. Trying to just take it easy. Husband is getting really irritated with me. I don't think he gets it. I know doc says brown and no cramps means no worries and most the time I can relax, but sometimes, I just get scared all of a sudden.....
My boobs still hurt, kind of in waves, they will be really sore then not so much, then.itchy then really sore again. Been gettin waves of nausea now more often too,though haven't thrown up....

Lord, please be with all of us today, and everyday. Give us your comfort and reassurance that all is perfect. We are healthy and our babes are growing stronger daily. Give us your peace and strength to turn all our worries to you.
Amen.


----------



## future hopes

still upsett i never got to hear babys h/b i have been worrying myself silly. but my midwife was really impressed with my bump i feel huge for 11 weeks, but she thats a good sign all is good in there. so meny people have told me the h/b is hard to find b4 12 wks so im much more positive now. scan a week tommorow preying all is good. we go on holiday strait after so it really has to b good news then i can chill out on my holiday then and stop all this worrying. just wish i got to hear the h/b wud of made me feel really positive about my scan but like m/w said baby was prob hiding. my friend didnt hear her sons h/b till 19 weeks and that was because he was a small baby. im on meds that give me high risk of smaller than average baby so mayb that why h/b wasnt found. mayb im having a little one, well as long as he or she is healthy thats all that matters to me.

preying all u ladies r well god bless to u all:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Enjoying a wonderful vacation with my son in sunny California. We have gotten to see His amazing creation (the ocean) and it is so magical to see it again for the first time through my baby's eyes. I am showing more every day and the progesterone supplements are magnifying my bump. I am getting anxious about my scan on Wednesday. Please please pray that everything is ok and my doctor is able to reassure me that my baby is fine and growing beautifully and perfectly! Thank you ladies! God Bless you all:)


----------



## melenarz

I hate to keep coming here 'whining' I'm just so scared.....but trying to stay calm. I took a warm bath this morning as my sciatic was hurting. Iwent to bathroom shortly after and I a bout of reddish/pink watery blood/discharge on the tp. Haven't had anything since and still no cramping that would cause concern. I know I keep repeating myself, but I think its to reassure myself, doc said not worry if its not heavy enough to fill a a pad or cramping is not present. I read somewhere that between 6 and 10th weeks the placenta will attach and can cause some bleeding. I'm almost 7. I've read plenty to make me think te absolutely nothing, but that fear is still there. Hubby just doesn't get it I don't think......he's trying to be understanding, but.I think frustrated too. I know you're all praying, but if you can continue......
Thank you all sooo much.


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> still upsett i never got to hear babys h/b i have been worrying myself silly. but my midwife was really impressed with my bump i feel huge for 11 weeks, but she thats a good sign all is good in there. so meny people have told me the h/b is hard to find b4 12 wks so im much more positive now. scan a week tommorow preying all is good. we go on holiday strait after so it really has to b good news then i can chill out on my holiday then and stop all this worrying. just wish i got to hear the h/b wud of made me feel really positive about my scan but like m/w said baby was prob hiding. my friend didnt hear her sons h/b till 19 weeks and that was because he was a small baby. im on meds that give me high risk of smaller than average baby so mayb that why h/b wasnt found. mayb im having a little one, well as long as he or she is healthy thats all that matters to me.
> 
> preying all u ladies r well god bless to u all:hugs:

Jeepers girlie that's a bump & a half for your gestation!!!! Looking awesome


----------



## meandmrb2011

melenarz said:


> I hate to keep coming here 'whining' I'm just so scared.....but trying to stay calm. I took a warm bath this morning as my sciatic was hurting. Iwent to bathroom shortly after and I a bout of reddish/pink watery blood/discharge on the tp. Haven't had anything since and still no cramping that would cause concern. I know I keep repeating myself, but I think its to reassure myself, doc said not worry if its not heavy enough to fill a a pad or cramping is not present. I read somewhere that between 6 and 10th weeks the placenta will attach and can cause some bleeding. I'm almost 7. I've read plenty to make me think te absolutely nothing, but that fear is still there. Hubby just doesn't get it I don't think......he's trying to be understanding, but.I think frustrated too. I know you're all praying, but if you can continue......
> Thank you all sooo much.

Father , please be with our sister and ease her worries give her an overwhelming sense of peace and strength to get through these worrying times . I pray she comes to you Lord and puts all her worries inyour hands .... For you know the plans you have for us and they are for good and for hope and for a future. I pray these things in Jesus name amen.


----------



## future hopes

:haha:i know hun it looks huge. i have my scan on the 13th amd im wondering if im a little further along. my partner thinks its all water. i havent felt any flutters yet or anything. im preying that all is good at my scan im so nervous and worried about it:wacko:


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> :haha:i know hun it looks huge. i have my scan on the 13th amd im wondering if im a little further along. my partner thinks its all water. i havent felt any flutters yet or anything. im preying that all is good at my scan im so nervous and worried about it:wacko:

Judging on that bumpage i would say you dont really have much to worry about. . . Will.keep you in prayer. I tend to pop around 12weeks aswell , excited to see when this little one shows as it's number 3 !!


----------



## Mom To 2

runnergrl said:


> Enjoying a wonderful vacation with my son in sunny California. We have gotten to see His amazing creation (the ocean) and it is so magical to see it again for the first time through my baby's eyes. I am showing more every day and the progesterone supplements are magnifying my bump. I am getting anxious about my scan on Wednesday. Please please pray that everything is ok and my doctor is able to reassure me that my baby is fine and growing beautifully and perfectly! Thank you ladies! God Bless you all:)

Lord we thank you that our sister is able to have this vacation with her family. I lift her up to you for a peace in her heart that the ultrasound will go perfect on Wed. I pray that the babys heart is beating strong and measuring perfectly. Thank you for giving us the blessing to carry these little miracles.
In Jesus name,
Amen


----------



## runnergrl

Thank you so much!


----------



## meandmrb2011

I have my scan tomorrow ladies  so excited & a little nervous !!


----------



## runnergrl

That is so exciting! Post a pic please?


----------



## future hopes

i poped at 7 weeks but its got much bigger since then. i think im a little bloated as i suffer from constipation:blush:

my bump looks a bit smaller in the mornings it kinda comes out more as the day goes on. this is my 4th baby but mine and my fiancee 2nd. we have a 18 month old son. my other 2 children r from a previous relationship my daughter is 9 and my son is 6.

ive also suffered 3 m/c so thats why im always worrying i just like to get that 12 week scan out the way.

my pregnancy is really high risk this time to because of meds i have to take so its all very scerey but i no god is looking out for us all:thumbup:

i prey ure scan goes well tommorow hun, i had a scan at 6 weeks and it was awesome, didnt really look like a baby tho more like a blob with a heartbeat bless:flower:

it feels like i have waited for ever for this scan i no its only a week away but it still seems so far to me, cuz i cant stop worrying:wacko:


----------



## future hopes

runnergrl said:


> Thank you so much!


glad ure having a lovely time runner but u forgot to pack me in ure suitcase:haha::haha::haha:

ive always wanted to go to america and calafornia its my dream:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies!!! I just want you to know I'm thinking of you all and keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## future hopes

awwwww bless ya hunny thats so sweet im thinking of us all to god bless:hugs:


----------



## miss84

Mrs5707 said:


> miss84 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I think this is an awesome group and would like to put in a prayer request for myself. I believe in the power of prayer, especially when a group of people pray. I believe I fell pregnant sometime in June, and according to the due date calc I'm 8 weeks + 6 days. I had two BFP around the 8th of July-but when I went to the local clinic (in the afternoon) to get it confirmed their test was negative. :nope: I took a frer in the afternoon about a week ago and it was a faint positive.
> I believe i am pregnant, although im not plagued with morning sickness or craving any crazy foods-my body just feels different. I have been treating my body like I'm pregnant by taking prenatals, eating better, and cutting out any alcohol. But im worried somethings wrong due to the inconsistency in the tests and that ill lose this baby. My biggest fear is that I'm not pregnant and I have a tumor or something deathly is wrong with me. I know I shouldn't be thinking like this, but the fact of the unknown is hurting me.
> I haven't been able to make a dr appointment to get yet due to the fact I'm in-between jobs (starting a new job w/ benefits soon) and I don't have health insurance. Going to the dr/or hospital here in the US w/o insurance is like a death sentence.
> I would just like prayer for my body/for everything to be ok with this baby. I had a mc in 2009-and I would not like to go through that ever again. Thank you ladies and I will be praying for you and your babies as well!!:hugs:
> 
> Lord I ask that you bless this woman with your patience, grace, and peace and give her the comfort that you are in control and will take care of her and her baby. Touch her heart and her mind and fill her body with your calming spirit so that she may put all her trust in you just as we are called to do.
> In Jesus' name, Amen.Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I really needed this! :hugs:


----------



## miss84

PrincessBree said:


> miss84 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I think this is an awesome group and would like to put in a prayer request for myself. I believe in the power of prayer, especially when a group of people pray. I believe I fell pregnant sometime in June, and according to the due date calc I'm 8 weeks + 6 days. I had two BFP around the 8th of July-but when I went to the local clinic (in the afternoon) to get it confirmed their test was negative. :nope: I took a frer in the afternoon about a week ago and it was a faint positive.
> I believe i am pregnant, although im not plagued with morning sickness or craving any crazy foods-my body just feels different. I have been treating my body like I'm pregnant by taking prenatals, eating better, and cutting out any alcohol. But im worried somethings wrong due to the inconsistency in the tests and that ill lose this baby. My biggest fear is that I'm not pregnant and I have a tumor or something deathly is wrong with me. I know I shouldn't be thinking like this, but the fact of the unknown is hurting me.
> I haven't been able to make a dr appointment to get yet due to the fact I'm in-between jobs (starting a new job w/ benefits soon) and I don't have health insurance. Going to the dr/or hospital here in the US w/o insurance is like a death sentence.
> I would just like prayer for my body/for everything to be ok with this baby. I had a mc in 2009-and I would not like to go through that ever again. Thank you ladies and I will be praying for you and your babies as well!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Welcome hun!!We are so happy to have you praying with us!!You are so right there is just something that happens when we all come into agreement in His name!!God has been doing wonders amongst us in fact!There is power in numbers so the more the merrier!xx
> 
> Hun I am over here in London and I will definately be lifting you up to the Lord concerning His provision whilst you wait to start new employment and get your health insurance.God will make a way for you that He can be your doctor and your nurse and your obgyn!He is in control and is with you and the baby to see you both through :hugs: I am also sorry to hear about your previous loss.I know its hard I will include it in my prayers for you xx
> 
> Father Lord thank You so much for our new dear sister who has joined us today.Lord we want to ask that during this time when she doesn't have insurance or healthcare that You would show Yourself strong in her life.Lord would You supernaturally surround her and the baby and build a hedge of protection all around them.Let everything develop and progress just as You have ordained.And Lord please allow her body to carry this baby to full term.Let this pregnancy result in an abundance of joy.In Jesus name Amen
> 
> Hun feel free to share prayer requests or scriptures with us at any time :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for your warm words and prayers! I feel a lot better after reading this and the other prayer another member posted. You guys are great!:thumbup:


----------



## Beanonorder

Futurehopes I am so jealous of your bump! Its so cute and its bigger than mine! I'm still waiting for this magical 'pop' 

As for the husband front - we seem to have reached a kind of truce. Now its just whether he's going to follow through this time. I am going away for 8 days on Wednesday and am a little worried. But I think the time apart will be good for us. 

Doctors visit tomorrow - yay! I'm really hoping I get a scan this time as its been 8 weeks since I last saw my little bean.


----------



## amjon

I think now I'm either having a chemical pregnancy or an ectopic. I've tested every day for what will be a week tomorrow and they are still barely there lines. I had a bit of bleeding at 9DPO (pink/ brown/ bright red clot) and today, 13DPO, I've had some more (pink/ brown). I also started getting a dull pain on my left side yesterday. I'm really worried, please pray that everything works out well and I have a healthy baby in the right place in my uterus and the bleeding is nothing serious. :(


----------



## SLCMommy

amjon: seek medical help asap! im so sorry! i hope everything is okay!! xxx


----------



## SLCMommy

i cant believe i am close to double digits!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies,

I have been praying for you all,yesterday I logged on during church to catch up on the prayer requests and lifted each of you up to Jesus- I'm looking forward to hearing testimonies from you all pretty soon xx

Just wanted to send a special blessing to all the ladies who have appointments this week,may the presence of our God be with you all xx

I also wanted each of who have been having symptoms to know that I am keeping you all prayed up know that God is with you and will be with you every step of this journey.He is the giver of life and will complete the good work which He has started in you xx 

As for me I wanted to testify on a couple of things,recently I have been having marriage problems.I think maybe the pressures of life and all that gone on recently with loosing the baby has really taken a toll on our marriage and I really was sure it was the end as we said things to eachother that had never been said before.We would go to be mad at one another,sleeping with our backs to one another.I was so sure we were close to the end.To top it off I felt as though God had completely desserted me and He seemed so far away from me.

But over the weekend,God seems to have restored us with sugar on top.Feels like He has had us on rewind and we are back in honeymoon period again!I feel like we are falling in love again and I can see the clouds parting,even a little bit of sunshine!I really just want to thank everyone for prayers and encouragment.I finally feel like my life is getting back on track-God is good only He could have done this!!

Have a blessed day all!! xx


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh Bree I'm so thankful things are looking up for you both!!! :happydance:

God is good.


----------



## Mom To 2

amjon said:


> I think now I'm either having a chemical pregnancy or an ectopic. I've tested every day for what will be a week tomorrow and they are still barely there lines. I had a bit of bleeding at 9DPO (pink/ brown/ bright red clot) and today, 13DPO, I've had some more (pink/ brown). I also started getting a dull pain on my left side yesterday. I'm really worried, please pray that everything works out well and I have a healthy baby in the right place in my uterus and the bleeding is nothing serious. :(

Have you gone to the doc? If not please go ASAP.
Praying for you!!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

amjon said:


> I think now I'm either having a chemical pregnancy or an ectopic. I've tested every day for what will be a week tomorrow and they are still barely there lines. I had a bit of bleeding at 9DPO (pink/ brown/ bright red clot) and today, 13DPO, I've had some more (pink/ brown). I also started getting a dull pain on my left side yesterday. I'm really worried, please pray that everything works out well and I have a healthy baby in the right place in my uterus and the bleeding is nothing serious. :(

Oh darling,please go see the doc asap.I had an ectopic 2 months ago.The dull ache on the side is classic symptom as is brown prune coloured discharge or even pink discharge.Im praying for you and hoping it is not the worst.But do go to the doc to be on the safe side xx


----------



## Mrs5707

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been praying for you all,yesterday I logged on during church to catch up on the prayer requests and lifted each of you up to Jesus- I'm looking forward to hearing testimonies from you all pretty soon xx
> 
> Just wanted to send a special blessing to all the ladies who have appointments this week,may the presence of our God be with you all xx
> 
> I also wanted each of who have been having symptoms to know that I am keeping you all prayed up know that God is with you and will be with you every step of this journey.He is the giver of life and will complete the good work which He has started in you xx
> 
> As for me I wanted to testify on a couple of things,recently I have been having marriage problems.I think maybe the pressures of life and all that gone on recently with loosing the baby has really taken a toll on our marriage and I really was sure it was the end as we said things to eachother that had never been said before.We would go to be mad at one another,sleeping with our backs to one another.I was so sure we were close to the end.To top it off I felt as though God had completely desserted me and He seemed so far away from me.
> 
> But over the weekend,God seems to have restored us with sugar on top.Feels like He has had us on rewind and we are back in honeymoon period again!I feel like we are falling in love again and I can see the clouds parting,even a little bit of sunshine!I really just want to thank everyone for prayers and encouragment.I finally feel like my life is getting back on track-God is good only He could have done this!!
> 
> Have a blessed day all!! xx

That is so great to hear Bree, you are such a testament to our group and a shining light of hope to all of us!! I think these bumps in the road where we're sure it's all over and begin to question "is it really worth it?" is when God really steps in and shows you who is in control. I was in a very similar place with my husband some weeks back in dealing with my hormone changes and body changes... we got away from church for a couple weeks and things just went sour for a while, we finally returned to church and the service was so powerful it brought us to our knees crying out to God for His guidance and grace... and things have gotten 100% better since. I strongly believe in the power of group prayer, and that with all of us banded together so tightly we are that much more powerful and in a place to receive the blessings God has in store for us. Thank you for sticking through it all and we'll all continue to be praying and be blessed!! :hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

hello and good mornign ladies, 

I dont know why I have never seen this thread before but I would 100% love to join in on this thread. I could use some prayer warriors to be praying for me and my bean. And like wise be a blessing to you all as well. I'm 31 years old and we are preggo with our first. I have had 2 losses previously due to a rare blood disorder and thyroid problem. All is fixed now and we are hoping this is it for us. Please pray for peace and God's hand to be on this precious child in my womb. Thansk ladies!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Crownjewelz said:


> hello and good mornign ladies,
> 
> I dont know why I have never seen this thread before but I would 100% love to join in on this thread. I could use some prayer warriors to be praying for me and my bean. And like wise be a blessing to you all as well. I'm 31 years old and we are preggo with our first. I have had 2 losses previously due to a rare blood disorder and thyroid problem. All is fixed now and we are hoping this is it for us. Please pray for peace and God's hand to be on this precious child in my womb. Thansk ladies!

We have the same verse !! Hello & welcome .... Hugs & Prayers :thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies so here is our little jellybean ! Dated at 6wk4day so only a day behind compared to my dates . Heartbeat seen AND heard only for a few seconds , but it was still so great ! Praise the Lord , may he keep this little blessing strong & healthy until birth day arrives :):cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







394688_257780321007017_14325450_n.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Crownjewelz

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hey ladies so here is our little jellybean ! Dated at 6wk4day so only a day behind compared to my dates . Heartbeat seen AND heard only for a few seconds , but it was still so great ! Praise the Lord , may he keep this little blessing strong & healthy until birth day arrives :):cloud9:

Congrats on your lovely scan. 
I love that verse and it really speaks to me heart about what Jesus has planned for my life. Its a good reminder. Be blessed and remember its all in his hands. His will be done. :thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Crownjewelz said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies so here is our little jellybean ! Dated at 6wk4day so only a day behind compared to my dates . Heartbeat seen AND heard only for a few seconds , but it was still so great ! Praise the Lord , may he keep this little blessing strong & healthy until birth day arrives :):cloud9:
> 
> Congrats on your lovely scan.
> I love that verse and it really speaks to me heart about what Jesus has planned for my life. Its a good reminder. Be blessed and remember its all in his hands. His will be done. :thumbup:Click to expand...

thankyou . congratulations on your pregnancy . I see you are in TX we are moving there in Dec , Lackland afb in San Antonio :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Bree,

Glad things have turned a corner for you.

I send you hugs and prayers :kiss:


----------



## Crownjewelz

meandmrb2011 said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies so here is our little jellybean ! Dated at 6wk4day so only a day behind compared to my dates . Heartbeat seen AND heard only for a few seconds , but it was still so great ! Praise the Lord , may he keep this little blessing strong & healthy until birth day arrives :):cloud9:
> 
> Congrats on your lovely scan.
> I love that verse and it really speaks to me heart about what Jesus has planned for my life. Its a good reminder. Be blessed and remember its all in his hands. His will be done. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou . congratulations on your pregnancy . I see you are in TX we are moving there in Dec , Lackland afb in San Antonio :)Click to expand...

Its quite hot there but beautiful in the hill country. Im about 3 hours away from San Antonio.


----------



## beckysprayer

I need prayers everyone! :cry:

The doctor couldn't find a heartbeat this morning so I have to go to an ultrasound tech this afternoon to see if he has better luck. Please pray for my little one. :cry::cry: Everything measured correctly, they just couldn't see or hear a heartbeat...

:cry:


----------



## shancherie

After all the worry of the previous week, last Friday's ultrasound was great. Strong heartbeat and growth, and the tech couldn't even find the subchorionic hemorrhage. I have officially entered the thirteenth week and my second trimester.

Dear Heavenly Father, thank You for the miracle of pregnancy and birth, and thank You for allowing us the joy of sharing in this miracle together. Please watch over us and wrap your loving arms around us - take away the anxiety many of us feel. Keep us, our babies and our relationships alive and strong in You. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.

"Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid." John 14:27


----------



## meandmrb2011

beckysprayer said:


> I need prayers everyone! :cry:
> 
> The doctor couldn't find a heartbeat this morning so I have to go to an ultrasound tech this afternoon to see if he has better luck. Please pray for my little one. :cry::cry: Everything measured correctly, they just couldn't see or hear a heartbeat...
> 
> :cry:

Father God just be with our sister through this worrying time , let her place her fears in your hands . Lord we know your will is for us and ask that you place an overwhelming sense of peace and strength over our sister today . In Jesus Name Amen . :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

beckysprayer said:


> I need prayers everyone! :cry:
> 
> The doctor couldn't find a heartbeat this morning so I have to go to an ultrasound tech this afternoon to see if he has better luck. Please pray for my little one. :cry::cry: Everything measured correctly, they just couldn't see or hear a heartbeat...
> 
> :cry:

Oh sweetheart I truly hope the tech can find the heartbeat this afternoon. :cry:
I know you are scared right now but remember that Jesus is holding yoru hand the whole way. His will be done. He's got you in his arms, right where you belong. Im praying for you and your baby.


----------



## amjon

SLCMommy said:


> amjon: seek medical help asap! im so sorry! i hope everything is okay!! xxx

I went to the doctor today and they took blood for hcg. She said she doubts I would be having ectopic pain this early, but is going to do a repeat hcg on Wednesday also to see what is going on. If I still have hcg, then they are going to see if I have a sack in the uterus next week. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## melenarz

Prayers for everyone in need right now. I'm on a Christian email list and the devotional I got the other day had the verse 1st Samuel 1:27, 'for this child we have prayed, and the lord gave us the desires of our heart.'. I have been repeating this over and over as soon as I find myself worrying about my little one. Another thing the devotional talked about was being grateful to God for these times of worry, God is giving us another chance to put all our faith in Him and lay our burdens at His feet. I been repeating this verse over and over and praying to thank god for giving me this chance to put my faith in him, and asking for the strength to keep my faith strong and to continue to give my worries to him. 

My spotting has subsided, and I truly believe being able to calm myself has a lot to do with that. Also, I have noticed I tend to have pink spotting on the tp when I have to poo. The constipation has been bad, even using the stool softeners! Lol. I am starting to feel more confidednt all is well. I think my hours of panic and desperation also go hand in hand with the hormones. I did have pink discharge today on the tp and I stayed calm, I repeated this verse and asked Him to take my fear. I really believe between my realization of God being with me and my baby, and the prayers of all my new friends, I stayed calm. I'm relaxing tonight in my hotel, staying off my feet and taking it easy. 
In 2 weeks we have another u/s, and, while I still have some fear, I am overcoming that fear with prayer that on August 20 we will see our little berry's heartbeat!!!! Thank you all for the prayers, I return them to you all daily and I will continue to do so.
You're all wonderful women and I am so blessed to have found this forum!!


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been praying for you all,yesterday I logged on during church to catch up on the prayer requests and lifted each of you up to Jesus- I'm looking forward to hearing testimonies from you all pretty soon xx
> 
> Just wanted to send a special blessing to all the ladies who have appointments this week,may the presence of our God be with you all xx
> 
> I also wanted each of who have been having symptoms to know that I am keeping you all prayed up know that God is with you and will be with you every step of this journey.He is the giver of life and will complete the good work which He has started in you xx
> 
> As for me I wanted to testify on a couple of things,recently I have been having marriage problems.I think maybe the pressures of life and all that gone on recently with loosing the baby has really taken a toll on our marriage and I really was sure it was the end as we said things to eachother that had never been said before.We would go to be mad at one another,sleeping with our backs to one another.I was so sure we were close to the end.To top it off I felt as though God had completely desserted me and He seemed so far away from me.
> 
> But over the weekend,God seems to have restored us with sugar on top.Feels like He has had us on rewind and we are back in honeymoon period again!I feel like we are falling in love again and I can see the clouds parting,even a little bit of sunshine!I really just want to thank everyone for prayers and encouragment.I finally feel like my life is getting back on track-God is good only He could have done this!!
> 
> Have a blessed day all!! xx

I am so happy for you. I have really been praying hard for you and your husband . Reading this makes me really happy. Just keep trusting in God and you and your husband will be stronger than ever and happier than ever. I know God has great happy plans for you:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Crownjewelz said:


> hello and good mornign ladies,
> 
> I dont know why I have never seen this thread before but I would 100% love to join in on this thread. I could use some prayer warriors to be praying for me and my bean. And like wise be a blessing to you all as well. I'm 31 years old and we are preggo with our first. I have had 2 losses previously due to a rare blood disorder and thyroid problem. All is fixed now and we are hoping this is it for us. Please pray for peace and God's hand to be on this precious child in my womb. Thansk ladies!

welcome I know you will find this thread a blessing as I have. Praying for you to have a healthy pregnancy and birth


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hey ladies so here is our little jellybean ! Dated at 6wk4day so only a day behind compared to my dates . Heartbeat seen AND heard only for a few seconds , but it was still so great ! Praise the Lord , may he keep this little blessing strong & healthy until birth day arrives :):cloud9:

so happy you had a great scan. God is Good


----------



## angela2011

beckysprayer said:


> I need prayers everyone! :cry:
> 
> The doctor couldn't find a heartbeat this morning so I have to go to an ultrasound tech this afternoon to see if he has better luck. Please pray for my little one. :cry::cry: Everything measured correctly, they just couldn't see or hear a heartbeat...
> 
> :cry:

Praying for you that you will see your baby and heartbeat this afternoon:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

amjon said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> amjon: seek medical help asap! im so sorry! i hope everything is okay!! xxx
> 
> I went to the doctor today and they took blood for hcg. She said she doubts I would be having ectopic pain this early, but is going to do a repeat hcg on Wednesday also to see what is going on. If I still have hcg, then they are going to see if I have a sack in the uterus next week. Please keep us in your prayers.Click to expand...

Praying for you and hope all goes well.:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Ladies, I just have a question, wondering if anyone else has noticed this or heard of it....
The spotting I was getting on the tp has pretty much seemed to end or happen rarely. It seems the only time I get it now(and only on tp, not on pad) is when go #2. I'm positive where it is coming from, and its like I wipe once or twice and its all gone. Then I might have some brown discharge when I pee off and on for several hours, then seems to be nothing again. Until I poo the next day. My doc said its not constant, no cramps so its a good sign and she isn't worried. I wouldn't say I'm worried so much as just anxious for my us on august 20, praying to see that little heart beat. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and I feel like I'm finally starting to get some nausea, which sucks, but I guess a good sign.....

If any of you have had or heard of this happening, I just want to know I'm not alone!


----------



## future hopes

Crownjewelz said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> I need prayers everyone! :cry:
> 
> The doctor couldn't find a heartbeat this morning so I have to go to an ultrasound tech this afternoon to see if he has better luck. Please pray for my little one. :cry::cry: Everything measured correctly, they just couldn't see or hear a heartbeat...
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Oh sweetheart I truly hope the tech can find the heartbeat this afternoon. :cry:
> I know you are scared right now but remember that Jesus is holding yoru hand the whole way. His will be done. He's got you in his arms, right where you belong. Im praying for you and your baby.Click to expand...


oh sweety plz try not to worry ure only 4 weeks and that is very very early i had a scan at 5 wks and a h/b wasnt found either i had to go back just after a week and i saw h/b then but i was 6+3. at 4 weeks the baby is just to tiny to c i prey with all my heart that u recieve some comfort this afternoon. god bless u hunny:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

im soo sorry hunny ive got u mixed up with the person thats wrote to u im sorry i will find ure post now and send a prey:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

beckysprayer said:


> I need prayers everyone! :cry:
> 
> The doctor couldn't find a heartbeat this morning so I have to go to an ultrasound tech this afternoon to see if he has better luck. Please pray for my little one. :cry::cry: Everything measured correctly, they just couldn't see or hear a heartbeat...
> 
> :cry:

dear father plz can u wrap ure arms around our sister put ure hands on her tummy and keep her little miricle safe from any harm, plz lord wen she goes in to b scaned this afternoon may they find a healthy h/b that is strong. thank u father for keeping all of us well and all our miricles safe in jesus name ARMEN.
im sending u lots of love dear sister and u r in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hey ladies so here is our little jellybean ! Dated at 6wk4day so only a day behind compared to my dates . Heartbeat seen AND heard only for a few seconds , but it was still so great ! Praise the Lord , may he keep this little blessing strong & healthy until birth day arrives :):cloud9:


lovely scan hunny. thats the last time i saw our baby at 6 weeks got my 12 week sacn on monday and i am so nervous just preying all is normol and well:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been praying for you all,yesterday I logged on during church to catch up on the prayer requests and lifted each of you up to Jesus- I'm looking forward to hearing testimonies from you all pretty soon xx
> 
> Just wanted to send a special blessing to all the ladies who have appointments this week,may the presence of our God be with you all xx
> 
> I also wanted each of who have been having symptoms to know that I am keeping you all prayed up know that God is with you and will be with you every step of this journey.He is the giver of life and will complete the good work which He has started in you xx
> 
> As for me I wanted to testify on a couple of things,recently I have been having marriage problems.I think maybe the pressures of life and all that gone on recently with loosing the baby has really taken a toll on our marriage and I really was sure it was the end as we said things to eachother that had never been said before.We would go to be mad at one another,sleeping with our backs to one another.I was so sure we were close to the end.To top it off I felt as though God had completely desserted me and He seemed so far away from me.
> 
> But over the weekend,God seems to have restored us with sugar on top.Feels like He has had us on rewind and we are back in honeymoon period again!I feel like we are falling in love again and I can see the clouds parting,even a little bit of sunshine!I really just want to thank everyone for prayers and encouragment.I finally feel like my life is getting back on track-God is good only He could have done this!!
> 
> Have a blessed day all!! xx

princess this is just such amazing news i am so very happy for u wow our lord is just amazing sending u love and :hugs: xx:kiss:


----------



## future hopes

amjon said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> amjon: seek medical help asap! im so sorry! i hope everything is okay!! xxx
> 
> I went to the doctor today and they took blood for hcg. She said she doubts I would be having ectopic pain this early, but is going to do a repeat hcg on Wednesday also to see what is going on. If I still have hcg, then they are going to see if I have a sack in the uterus next week. Please keep us in your prayers.Click to expand...

ure in my preyers hun. i had bad left hand side pain like near my overies and they thought it was eptopic but it turned out to b a overion cyst. ure in my preyers hun. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Crownjewelz said:


> hello and good mornign ladies,
> 
> I dont know why I have never seen this thread before but I would 100% love to join in on this thread. I could use some prayer warriors to be praying for me and my bean. And like wise be a blessing to you all as well. I'm 31 years old and we are preggo with our first. I have had 2 losses previously due to a rare blood disorder and thyroid problem. All is fixed now and we are hoping this is it for us. Please pray for peace and God's hand to be on this precious child in my womb. Thansk ladies!

:hi:and welcome and congrats on ure pregnancy:hugs:
god bless you:kiss:


----------



## Beanonorder

Hello again everyone!
I'm here to ask for some prayers again. 
I had my doctors visit today and she checked the rest of my bloodwork results. Sadly there was a problem with one of them. It seems that I have elevated IgG levels. I have an increased amount of antibodies which means I am fighting off an infection. Unfortunately the language barrier really came into play today and they weren't able to really explain to me what the infection is. But they did say if they don't get my levels down the baby could end up deformed or worse. 
I have now been put on a 6 day course of medicine and have to go back for blood tests in two weeks. 

Right now I'm wondering if I did something to cause the infection. And this blood was drawn four weeks ago so I'm also wondering if the infection has already affected the baby in some way. 

The doctor found the heartbeat which was going strong and I had a scan which appeared to be all normal.


----------



## future hopes

if ure scans show a normol baby hunny i wudent worry. im at high risk of having a baby with adnormalities i have my 12 wk scan on monday and i am preying with all my heart it shows a healthy normol developing baby. im totaly paniking but i have to believe god is near and he has blessed us with a healthy normol baby. id hate to b in ure sitiation with the language barrier that must be crazy. sending u preyers hunny:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

back to worrying again. i just wish i cud relax now and leave all the worries to our lord. im dreading my scan on monday im terrified something will b wrong with baby like no h/b or adnormalities as im at risk of having a baby like that and lots of other awfull things.

i posted a thread on here about wen i will here babys h/b as at my app with the m/w last week wen she listened no h/b was found. well i had plenty of positive msgs saying its really hard to find h/b b4 week 12 or more and telling me not to worry. so just a second ago i go back on there and 3 other people have got back saying there babys h/b was found at 9 weeks by the m/w. 

so now im really really worrying as i was almost 11 weeks and it was not found. i really hate asking for u all to prey i enjoy preying for others but not myself it makes me feel selfish.:nope:

so plz ladies cud u prey that wen i have my scan on monday it show a comp normol baby with a very strong h/b and NO adnormalities or any problems i feel so selfish asking but u ladies r the only ones i can turn to u r my new friends and i keep u all in my preys.

thank u for reading ladies god bless to u all and:hugs:


----------



## cheerychumms

*Hi Bree and hello to all the other pregnant ladies in this group! I am about 6 weeks pregnant with my 6th baby  I would love to be a part of this amazing group! Thanks for having us Bree! xx*


----------



## future hopes

hello and welcome hunny. and congrats:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> back to worrying again. i just wish i cud relax now and leave all the worries to our lord. im dreading my scan on monday im terrified something will b wrong with baby like no h/b or adnormalities as im at risk of having a baby like that and lots of other awfull things.
> 
> i posted a thread on here about wen i will here babys h/b as at my app with the m/w last week wen she listened no h/b was found. well i had plenty of positive msgs saying its really hard to find h/b b4 week 12 or more and telling me not to worry. so just a second ago i go back on there and 3 other people have got back saying there babys h/b was found at 9 weeks by the m/w.
> 
> so now im really really worrying as i was almost 11 weeks and it was not found. i really hate asking for u all to prey i enjoy preying for others but not myself it makes me feel selfish.:nope:
> 
> so plz ladies cud u prey that wen i have my scan on monday it show a comp normol baby with a very strong h/b and NO adnormalities or any problems i feel so selfish asking but u ladies r the only ones i can turn to u r my new friends and i keep u all in my preys.
> 
> thank u for reading ladies god bless to u all and:hugs:

I understand your worry but it is not uncommon for the heartbeat not to be found this early. The baby is so small and there is so many hiding spaces.

Dear Lord I come to you in prayer and worship lifting up my sister future hopes. Lord please bless her and her baby and let her upcoming scan bring her so much joy. Please let her baby be completely healthy. Also Lord please hold her very close and give her peace as she waits for this scan and let her know you have it all under control. I pray for everyone on this thread. Please bless all the ladies here and their babies. In Jesus name I pray amen:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Beanonorder said:


> Hello again everyone!
> I'm here to ask for some prayers again.
> I had my doctors visit today and she checked the rest of my bloodwork results. Sadly there was a problem with one of them. It seems that I have elevated IgG levels. I have an increased amount of antibodies which means I am fighting off an infection. Unfortunately the language barrier really came into play today and they weren't able to really explain to me what the infection is. But they did say if they don't get my levels down the baby could end up deformed or worse.
> I have now been put on a 6 day course of medicine and have to go back for blood tests in two weeks.
> 
> Right now I'm wondering if I did something to cause the infection. And this blood was drawn four weeks ago so I'm also wondering if the infection has already affected the baby in some way.
> 
> The doctor found the heartbeat which was going strong and I had a scan which appeared to be all normal.

Lord I want to lift sister Beanonorder up to you. Please Lord let her body fight off what ever infection she may have and please keep her baby safe and free from any effects of this infection. Lord I ask that you heal her body and give her peace that all is going to be fine. In Jesus name I pray amen


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> back to worrying again. i just wish i cud relax now and leave all the worries to our lord. im dreading my scan on monday im terrified something will b wrong with baby like no h/b or adnormalities as im at risk of having a baby like that and lots of other awfull things.
> 
> i posted a thread on here about wen i will here babys h/b as at my app with the m/w last week wen she listened no h/b was found. well i had plenty of positive msgs saying its really hard to find h/b b4 week 12 or more and telling me not to worry. so just a second ago i go back on there and 3 other people have got back saying there babys h/b was found at 9 weeks by the m/w.
> 
> so now im really really worrying as i was almost 11 weeks and it was not found. i really hate asking for u all to prey i enjoy preying for others but not myself it makes me feel selfish.:nope:
> 
> so plz ladies cud u prey that wen i have my scan on monday it show a comp normol baby with a very strong h/b and NO adnormalities or any problems i feel so selfish asking but u ladies r the only ones i can turn to u r my new friends and i keep u all in my preys.
> 
> thank u for reading ladies god bless to u all and:hugs:
> 
> I understand your worry but it is not uncommon for the heartbeat not to be found this early. The baby is so small and there is so many hiding spaces.
> 
> Dear Lord I come to you in prayer and worship lifting up my sister future hopes. Lord please bless her and her baby and let her upcoming scan bring her so much joy. Please let her baby be completely healthy. Also Lord please hold her very close and give her peace as she waits for this scan and let her know you have it all under control. I pray for everyone on this thread. Please bless all the ladies here and their babies. In Jesus name I pray amen:hugs:Click to expand...


awwww thank u sweety that was a lovely prey and god bless u for it. i must say it made me shed a tear. darn pregnancy hormones lol:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hi ladies , sorry i cant do a one by one prayer but my thought for the day is 

"*When We Give Our Problems And Fears To God He Gives Us Back His Peace*


----------



## meandmrb2011

future , i am still SO impressed by your bump !! This isn't your first is it , i remember reading somewhere that you had other children . Just can't remember through the pregnancy fog !!!


----------



## future hopes

meandmrb2011 said:


> future , i am still SO impressed by your bump !! This isn't your first is it , i remember reading somewhere that you had other children . Just can't remember through the pregnancy fog !!!


no its my 4th i have 2 from a prevous relaionship 6 and 9 yr old. me and my OH have a 18 month old son. ive had 3 losses to so been pregnant a few times. 

i no i try and look at my belly and think good thoughts but all the worrying things i got told by my consultant at 6 weeks that im high risk for just over shadows everything. im at high risk of so many horrible things but i no this baby is a gift from our lord because me and my partner was not trying. so it has to b and surely gods gift will have no problems and will b normaly formed and healthy. my main high risk is very very prem labour but im preying he/she stays put till im 36 or 37 weeks. i dont want to go 40 weeks because my liver scar is still quite fresh and i know it will hurt if i go to the end. pluss with our son i had bad bad pain all in the liver area and i told them and they wudent listen wen i got to 38 weeks i cudent bear no more and beged them to get him out but they forced me to go to 40 weeks, my labour was so long with him and strait after i was really ill and 2 weeks afteri was in a coma fighting for my life. i truley believe if they wud og got him out wen i asked my liver wud not of failed and wudent of needed that transplant. so although i dont wanna have the baby to early like b4 35 weeks i also dont wanna go to 40 weeks cux im frightened the same thing will happen again and i know my body will be under a lot more stress the further i get. hope this makes sence:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> future , i am still SO impressed by your bump !! This isn't your first is it , i remember reading somewhere that you had other children . Just can't remember through the pregnancy fog !!!
> 
> 
> no its my 4th i have 2 from a prevous relaionship 6 and 9 yr old. me and my OH have a 18 month old son. ive had 3 losses to so been pregnant a few times.
> 
> i no i try and look at my belly and think good thoughts but all the worrying things i got told by my consultant at 6 weeks that im high risk for just over shadows everything. im at high risk of so many horrible things but i no this baby is a gift from our lord because me and my partner was not trying. so it has to b and surely gods gift will have no problems and will b normaly formed and healthy. my main high risk is very very prem labour but im preying he/she stays put till im 36 or 37 weeks. i dont want to go 40 weeks because my liver scar is still quite fresh and i know it will hurt if i go to the end. pluss with our son i had bad bad pain all in the liver area and i told them and they wudent listen wen i got to 38 weeks i cudent bear no more and beged them to get him out but they forced me to go to 40 weeks, my labour was so long with him and strait after i was really ill and 2 weeks afteri was in a coma fighting for my life. i truley believe if they wud og got him out wen i asked my liver wud not of failed and wudent of needed that transplant. so although i dont wanna have the baby to early like b4 35 weeks i also dont wanna go to 40 weeks cux im frightened the same thing will happen again and i know my body will be under a lot more stress the further i get. hope this makes sence:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes it makes perfect sense !! I am surre they will be much more careful with you this time around . How does your husband feel , is he concerned or being a good help . I know men find it so hard especially if you have had a complicated preg/labour before . I am a high risk as my waters broke at 27weeks with my daughter , although i carried to 32 & did get an infection in the end. So i hope this baby is good as we have to move to TX when i am 25weeks pregnant. I do NOT want to get stuvk here without my DH :wacko:


----------



## future hopes

meandmrb2011 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> future , i am still SO impressed by your bump !! This isn't your first is it , i remember reading somewhere that you had other children . Just can't remember through the pregnancy fog !!!
> 
> 
> no its my 4th i have 2 from a prevous relaionship 6 and 9 yr old. me and my OH have a 18 month old son. ive had 3 losses to so been pregnant a few times.
> 
> i no i try and look at my belly and think good thoughts but all the worrying things i got told by my consultant at 6 weeks that im high risk for just over shadows everything. im at high risk of so many horrible things but i no this baby is a gift from our lord because me and my partner was not trying. so it has to b and surely gods gift will have no problems and will b normaly formed and healthy. my main high risk is very very prem labour but im preying he/she stays put till im 36 or 37 weeks. i dont want to go 40 weeks because my liver scar is still quite fresh and i know it will hurt if i go to the end. pluss with our son i had bad bad pain all in the liver area and i told them and they wudent listen wen i got to 38 weeks i cudent bear no more and beged them to get him out but they forced me to go to 40 weeks, my labour was so long with him and strait after i was really ill and 2 weeks afteri was in a coma fighting for my life. i truley believe if they wud og got him out wen i asked my liver wud not of failed and wudent of needed that transplant. so although i dont wanna have the baby to early like b4 35 weeks i also dont wanna go to 40 weeks cux im frightened the same thing will happen again and i know my body will be under a lot more stress the further i get. hope this makes sence:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it makes perfect sense !! I am surre they will be much more careful with you this time around . How does your husband feel , is he concerned or being a good help . I know men find it so hard especially if you have had a complicated preg/labour before . I am a high risk as my waters broke at 27weeks with my daughter , although i carried to 32 & did get an infection in the end. So i hope this baby is good as we have to move to TX when i am 25weeks pregnant. I do NOT want to get stuvk here without my DH :wacko:Click to expand...


my gosh hun u poor thing yes my consultant turned around to me and said ill b lucky if i make 27 wks, thing is if i have baby then it wont have much chance of survival because of all the meds i have to take i will b having steroids at 27 28 weeks to mature babys lungs. i also will b scaned every 4 weeks from 25 weeks to make sure baby is growing. im at high risk of small baby pre eclampsia gest diabeties and baby having malformations, but im preying at my scan on monday it will show no malformations and show a perfect healthy baby, its all in gods hands and im trusting him to keep our little miricle safe from any harm wat so ever. my OH has been great he says i panic to much but he wasnt there wen i had that app my best friend was. all he keeps saying is everything will b fine and baby will be normol and healthy although he does think i will have baby early but he thinks 36 weeks, thats not to bad id b happy with that as long as babs is healthy even if on the small side.


yes i saw u were moving to texes i think that is so awesome ive always wanted to go to the US and ive also wanted to live there i love everything about the US and im always on google earth having a look around. 

ive never been there and it unlikely i ever will because its so expensive. oh well i can always hope:hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Yay! Come move to lovely TX. What brings you here?


----------



## meandmrb2011

Crownjewelz said:


> Yay! Come move to lovely TX. What brings you here?

my hubby is USAF ! We are stationed in UK now , although i am alone this year as he is in Korea !


----------



## Crownjewelz

meandmrb2011 said:


> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Come move to lovely TX. What brings you here?
> 
> my hubby is USAF ! We are stationed in UK now , although i am alone this year as he is in Korea !Click to expand...

Oh wow my cousin and her hubby are too and they are both in Korea for another year and a half. So you live in Texas originally?


----------



## meandmrb2011

Crownjewelz said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crownjewelz said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Come move to lovely TX. What brings you here?
> 
> my hubby is USAF ! We are stationed in UK now , although i am alone this year as he is in Korea !Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow my cousin and her hubby are too and they are both in Korea for another year and a half. So you live in Texas originally?Click to expand...

No i am British . I met my husband whilst he was stationed here ! Then he volunteered for Korea so he could choose tx as our follow on . He is from Laredo


----------



## future hopes

WOW thats amazing hun u must be so proud of him hes one of our heros:hugs:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Wow that is amazing. I don't live in Britian but they are a huge ally of ours so I'm thankful for his service. Soon he will be a Texan so that makes me smile. Laredo is SUPER HOT! Oy Veh! Good luck with that hun. LOL


----------



## angela2011

Ladies please keep me in your prayers. I have a scan tomorrow set up at the local pregnancy center that offers 1 free ultrasound and they have a opening tomorrow afternoon. I am so excited but always nervous before scans. Please pray that all goes well and that baby is looking good and has a good strong heartbeat.:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> Ladies please keep me in your prayers. I have a scan tomorrow set up at the local pregnancy center that offers 1 free ultrasound and they have a opening tomorrow afternoon. I am so excited but always nervous before scans. Please pray that all goes well and that baby is looking good and has a good strong heartbeat.:hugs:


dear father please can i prey for our sister she has a early scan tommorow and is nervous as i am about my scan on monday. please can u hold her and her baby close to u and wen she has her scan may she c her tiny little mirricle with a strong h/b beating away. i want to thank u lord for listining to all our preys, lord im am still fearfull for my 12 week scan on monday pls lord cud u take this horrible negativity away and give me the strength to feel confident the next few days running up to my scan plz father may i c a healthy perfectl;y formed baby on the screen and get the good news i am hoping for. father i prey for all my sisters on this site please send them all wonderfull positive thoughts and let them feel ure strength and love, i thank u again father for blessing us all and i thank u father for all the wonderfull friends i have made on here. father we all love u so very much in jesus name ARMEN:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

future hopes said:


> back to worrying again. i just wish i cud relax now and leave all the worries to our lord. im dreading my scan on monday im terrified something will b wrong with baby like no h/b or adnormalities as im at risk of having a baby like that and lots of other awfull things.
> 
> i posted a thread on here about wen i will here babys h/b as at my app with the m/w last week wen she listened no h/b was found. well i had plenty of positive msgs saying its really hard to find h/b b4 week 12 or more and telling me not to worry. so just a second ago i go back on there and 3 other people have got back saying there babys h/b was found at 9 weeks by the m/w.
> 
> so now im really really worrying as i was almost 11 weeks and it was not found. i really hate asking for u all to prey i enjoy preying for others but not myself it makes me feel selfish.:nope:
> 
> so plz ladies cud u prey that wen i have my scan on monday it show a comp normol baby with a very strong h/b and NO adnormalities or any problems i feel so selfish asking but u ladies r the only ones i can turn to u r my new friends and i keep u all in my preys.
> 
> thank u for reading ladies god bless to u all and:hugs:

I went for my doc appt after you did, so my baby was further along then yours and there was no heartbeat found. Did scan and baby was great! My paperwork says heartbeat is only SOMETIMES found till 12 weeks.


----------



## future hopes

awww thank u hunny. well im craving chili peppers and i craved this with my son so im hoping this is a good sign all is well. i just want monday to get here now just feels like forever i been waiting. just prey all is great at the sacn:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please keep me in your prayers. I have a scan tomorrow set up at the local pregnancy center that offers 1 free ultrasound and they have a opening tomorrow afternoon. I am so excited but always nervous before scans. Please pray that all goes well and that baby is looking good and has a good strong heartbeat.:hugs:
> 
> 
> dear father please can i prey for our sister she has a early scan tommorow and is nervous as i am about my scan on monday. please can u hold her and her baby close to u and wen she has her scan may she c her tiny little mirricle with a strong h/b beating away. i want to thank u lord for listining to all our preys, lord im am still fearfull for my 12 week scan on monday pls lord cud u take this horrible negativity away and give me the strength to feel confident the next few days running up to my scan plz father may i c a healthy perfectl;y formed baby on the screen and get the good news i am hoping for. father i prey for all my sisters on this site please send them all wonderfull positive thoughts and let them feel ure strength and love, i thank u again father for blessing us all and i thank u father for all the wonderfull friends i have made on here. father we all love u so very much in jesus name ARMEN:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the beautiful prayer it really does help :hugs:


----------



## nataliy1

Hello again,
Jus t an update. i did go for an ultra sound and im 7.1 weeks and the heart beat is 150. So our baby looks health. thank you all for the support. i feel like ive got my own little miracle from h eaven.


----------



## Remucar

nataliy1 said:


> Hello again,
> Jus t an update. i did go for an ultra sound and im 7.1 weeks and the heart beat is 150. So our baby looks health. thank you all for the support. i feel like ive got my own little miracle from h eaven.

This is such great news!! God is good!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## melenarz

Sorry I am not answering all your requests individually, I'm exhausted tonight. I've been reading through them daily, and I continue to pray for all of you.

May the Lord bless you and keep you and your little ones!


----------



## PrincessBree

cheerychumms said:


> *Hi Bree and hello to all the other pregnant ladies in this group! I am about 6 weeks pregnant with my 6th baby  I would love to be a part of this amazing group! Thanks for having us Bree! xx*

Welcome hun,we are all here to pray with you and support you during your pregnancy!Feel free to share with us at anytime!Congrats on your pregnancy may God bless each and every day which you carry your child xx


----------



## angela2011

3 hours away from my scan. Happy excited but nervous. Can't wait to get another look at baby praying that all goes great:cloud9:


----------



## runnergrl

Have my second confirmation scan today. Please pray they find my baby with a good, strong heartbeat!!!


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> Have my second confirmation scan today. Please pray they find my baby with a good, strong heartbeat!!!

Dear Lord I come to you asking that you will please be with runnergrl as she has her scan today. I pray that she will get to see her baby with a strong healthy heartbeat. Please Lord be with me as well and all the ladies on her awaiting scans that they will all be great outcomes. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## runnergrl

angela2011 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Have my second confirmation scan today. Please pray they find my baby with a good, strong heartbeat!!!
> 
> Dear Lord I come to you asking that you will please be with runnergrl as she has her scan today. I pray that she will get to see her baby with a strong healthy heartbeat. Please Lord be with me as well and all the ladies on her awaiting scans that they will all be great outcomes. In Jesus name I pray AmenClick to expand...

Thank you do much! Praying your scan goes well too! Can't wait to read your report! I'll give mine too:). God Bless you sweetie!


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Have my second confirmation scan today. Please pray they find my baby with a good, strong heartbeat!!!
> 
> Dear Lord I come to you asking that you will please be with runnergrl as she has her scan today. I pray that she will get to see her baby with a strong healthy heartbeat. Please Lord be with me as well and all the ladies on her awaiting scans that they will all be great outcomes. In Jesus name I pray AmenClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you do much! Praying your scan goes well too! Can't wait to read your report! I'll give mine too:). God Bless you sweetie!Click to expand...

Praying all goes well. picture later please!!


----------



## runnergrl

angela2011 said:


> 3 hours away from my scan. Happy excited but nervous. Can't wait to get another look at baby praying that all goes great:cloud9:

You are at your scan right now. I am praying Gods blessings on you sweetie! Can wait to hear your news! I have a very peaceful feeling for you!


----------



## WholeHeart

Praying for you to have a good scan, too. Sorry for popping in and out and lurking, but not posting....


----------



## MsTX

Runnergirl- praying for you and your scan today. I pray everything goes perfectly and you get to see your baby!


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> 3 hours away from my scan. Happy excited but nervous. Can't wait to get another look at baby praying that all goes great:cloud9:
> 
> You are at your scan right now. I am praying Gods blessings on you sweetie! Can wait to hear your news! I have a very peaceful feeling for you!Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Everything went great. Saw baby with heartbeat of 181 and measured a few days ahead 9 wks 1 day. Praying really hard for you can't wait to hear your great news. :hugs: God is so Great


----------



## Mom To 2

angela2011 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> 3 hours away from my scan. Happy excited but nervous. Can't wait to get another look at baby praying that all goes great:cloud9:
> 
> You are at your scan right now. I am praying Gods blessings on you sweetie! Can wait to hear your news! I have a very peaceful feeling for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. Everything went great. Saw baby with heartbeat of 181 and measured a few days ahead 9 wks 1 day. Praying really hard for you can't wait to hear your great news. :hugs: God is so GreatClick to expand...

Thank You Jesus!!! Happy for you!


----------



## runnergrl

Everything looks perfect! *I AM right on with my dates. I will be 8 weeks Friday. Saw the beautiful little heart beating away and got to hear it. 150 bpm. Best sound ever!!!!!!


----------



## MsTX

Amen to all the good news today! I also went back today to the pregnancy center. They wanted to do an us with my husband there. Baby measured 9 weeks with a heartbeat of 171 again :) We also got to see him/her moving around which was really neat!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Got my beta results back from yesterday. I went from a 127 last Thursday to a wopping 1386 yesterday!! Its quadrupled! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## melenarz

I'm so happy for all the good news you are all getting with your scans and bloodworm! To know things are looking up for all of you gives me peace and hope that all will be fine at my next scan on August 20. It just seems so far away......

I'm still in Pittsburgh this week and next for work. The good news is that I have not anymore red or pink spotting (knock on wood) however I still have brown spotting. And while I am not worrying too much, it is still a concern to me, but I just keep repeating bible verses and praying when I find myself starting to worry, and I get peace and comfort knowing there are so many prayers being shared out there.....

Lifting you all tonight with a thankful heart for all the great things happening!!


----------



## angela2011

God is doing such amazing things on this thread. So great to hear all the wonderful news:happydance:

Lord I come to you thanking you for all the amazing works you have done for me and the ladies on this thread. You are a loving wonderful God and I thank you for taking such good care of us and our babies and I know you will see us through this pregnancy to a healthy birth. I love you and just want to thank you for all the blessing . It is amazing to see your works. In Jesus name I pray Amen
 



Attached Files:







securedownload456.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pink32

Hi,
I am new to this group i hope if ok that i join.
So glad that god has been so great and blessed us all with our little miracles.
I found out last week that i have a perigestational hematoma (which is a small bleed outside the sac of the baby) i was absolutely petrified when i heard the news.
Good news is that the hematoma has gotten smaller so i am praying for it to heal and my baby to be ok....the OB wants me on Bed / pelvic rest hoping for it to completely heal itself so i dont have complications and not loose my baby....Praying that the lord helps heal my hematoma...

So glad to see such a great group - may god bless you all Xox


----------



## SLCMommy

i have an obgyn appointment tomarrow afternoon!


----------



## angela2011

pink32 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this group i hope if ok that i join.
> So glad that god has been so great and blessed us all with our little miracles.
> I found out last week that i have a perigestational hematoma (which is a small bleed outside the sac of the baby) i was absolutely petrified when i heard the news.
> Good news is that the hematoma has gotten smaller so i am praying for it to heal and my baby to be ok....the OB wants me on Bed / pelvic rest hoping for it to completely heal itself so i dont have complications and not loose my baby....Praying that the lord helps heal my hematoma...
> 
> So glad to see such a great group - may god bless you all Xox

welcome to the group. I also have a small sac of blood on the outside of the baby sac. My ob doesn't seemed concerned at all and has not put me on any kind of rest. I was told that it will go away on its on and could cause some bleeding which I have not had. They have noticed it since the first ultrasound I have had. I will be praying for you 

Dear Lord I come to you thanking you for sister pink and am so grateful she joined this forum. Lord I pray that you heal her hematoma and that she has no problems in her pregnancy because of this. In Jesus name I pray amen


----------



## angela2011

SLCMommy said:


> i have an obgyn appointment tomarrow afternoon!

Best of luck hope all goes well I will be praying for you.


----------



## LillyLee

Wow I'm amazed that this group has grown so quickly since I've been out on vacation. It's wonderful to see so many women on here who are blessed with BFP's. Good luck to everyone, you are all in my prayers!

AFM I am finally past the halfway point and DH and I have slowly started to purchase things, it's nice but at the same time I feel like if we get everything too quickly then we will have nothing to look forward to at the end.


----------



## shancherie

I prayed for this child, and the LORD has granted me what I asked of him. 
I Samuel 1:27

With everything that can (and has) happened, I'm beginning to wonder if I'm going to make it through this with my sanity intact. I started bleeding again yesterday. It is not the gushing red like a couple weeks ago, though; which is quite a relief! It is very spotty and dark. Until I can get back in to see my doc, I'll just rest up and pray.

I hope everyone's appointments, screenings and U/S go well! 

Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for the joy of expecting a child. Thank you for every second we carry your miracle. Please continue to bless the ladies who come to this thread and carry away our worries. Wrap your healing and loving arms around us to keep each of us and our little ones safe and healthy. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Mrs5707

LillyLee said:


> Wow I'm amazed that this group has grown so quickly since I've been out on vacation. It's wonderful to see so many women on here who are blessed with BFP's. Good luck to everyone, you are all in my prayers!
> 
> AFM I am finally past the halfway point and DH and I have slowly started to purchase things, it's nice but at the same time I feel like if we get everything too quickly then we will have nothing to look forward to at the end.

Hey Lilly I was JUST ABOUT to send you a PM! I've been wondering where you've been!! Glad that you're still around and doing good!! Keep in touch!!!


----------



## LillyLee

Mrs5707 said:


> LillyLee said:
> 
> 
> Wow I'm amazed that this group has grown so quickly since I've been out on vacation. It's wonderful to see so many women on here who are blessed with BFP's. Good luck to everyone, you are all in my prayers!
> 
> AFM I am finally past the halfway point and DH and I have slowly started to purchase things, it's nice but at the same time I feel like if we get everything too quickly then we will have nothing to look forward to at the end.
> 
> Hey Lilly I was JUST ABOUT to send you a PM! I've been wondering where you've been!! Glad that you're still around and doing good!! Keep in touch!!!Click to expand...

Aww thank you! Late July/Early August is always a whirlwind in my family with trips and visiting people. This will be my first weekend in about a month that I get DH back to myself. I'm also looking forward to an empty house and hoping to put it in some bit of order soon!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies just wanted to check in with you all- welcome to all newbies it's a pleasure to have you here praying with us

Lilylee it's so nice to hear from you hun!hope u have been enjoying it summer can't believe your halfway now I remember web u annOunced bfp on Christian trc thread time does just fly by!

I am praying for u all and I'm so encouraged by the daily testimonies of Gods faithfulness to us all!!

Afm God has been dealing with me seeing my cup as half full rather than half empty!He is totally working on my attitude and perspective!!I got a long ways to go but He is being patient with me!DH and I still haven't started ttc yet though it's gonna be 2 months since loosing the baby next week!i just don't feel ready so im gonna wait and not rush-when I do finally get pregnant that's gonna be one prayed up baby lol at this rate I'll probably have prayed my children thru college before I even start ttc again lol 

So baby names-does anyone have any cute names in mind?xx


----------



## Mom To 2

I have a boy name I love... Jaxon Benjamin, Jax for short. Benjamin is my husbands name. His face lit up when I told him I wanted that to be the babys middle name. Although hubby goes by Ben.

As for a girl, still undecided... I love Makayla, but its crazy popular so not as into it now.

Anyone else?


----------



## runnergrl

We like Beau and Brooks for boys and Marley and Sloan for a girl:)


----------



## melenarz

shancherie said:


> I prayed for this child, and the LORD has granted me what I asked of him.
> I Samuel 1:27
> 
> With everything that can (and has) happened, I'm beginning to wonder if I'm going to make it through this with my sanity intact. I started bleeding again yesterday. It is not the gushing red like a couple weeks ago, though; which is quite a relief! It is very spotty and dark. Until I can get back in to see my doc, I'll just rest up and pray.
> 
> I hope everyone's appointments, screenings and U/S go well!
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for the joy of expecting a child. Thank you for every second we carry your miracle. Please continue to bless the ladies who come to this thread and carry away our worries. Wrap your healing and loving arms around us to keep each of us and our little ones safe and healthy. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.

This verse has saved me several times now. When I start to worry I repeat it over and over. Kinda of like a mantra I guess. But I feel better and know that He deserves all the praise for this gift and it makes me realize how much work I have cut out to bring up my little raspberry to know the lord. But I am so glad He has chosen this for us, I just pray on August 20 everything will be just perfect!!!!!


----------



## shancherie

Noelle Violet for a girl - Violet was my Gramma's name

We're having more of a problem with the boy's name... the middle name will by Wayne for my Dad, but first name? 
Clinton for great-uncle Rusty - WWII vet?
Lincoln (love the nickname "Link"!)?
Lucas?
David?
Samuel for hubby's Grandfather?
Jonah?

Our 12-week screening tech said he thought it was a girl, so maybe I'm fretting over nothing :shrug:


----------



## shancherie

melenarz said:


> shancherie said:
> 
> 
> I prayed for this child, and the LORD has granted me what I asked of him.
> I Samuel 1:27
> 
> With everything that can (and has) happened, I'm beginning to wonder if I'm going to make it through this with my sanity intact. I started bleeding again yesterday. It is not the gushing red like a couple weeks ago, though; which is quite a relief! It is very spotty and dark. Until I can get back in to see my doc, I'll just rest up and pray.
> 
> I hope everyone's appointments, screenings and U/S go well!
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for the joy of expecting a child. Thank you for every second we carry your miracle. Please continue to bless the ladies who come to this thread and carry away our worries. Wrap your healing and loving arms around us to keep each of us and our little ones safe and healthy. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.
> 
> This verse has saved me several times now. When I start to worry I repeat it over and over. Kinda of like a mantra I guess. But I feel better and know that He deserves all the praise for this gift and it makes me realize how much work I have cut out to bring up my little raspberry to know the lord. But I am so glad He has chosen this for us, I just pray on August 20 everything will be just perfect!!!!!Click to expand...

I have found a lot of peace by giving my worries, and my baby, to God. I still worry, but after a prayer and a reminder to myself that every second with this little miracle is a gift, I can't help but smile. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Amour

Lord, thank you for this blessing!

Lord, cover my womb with your blood, Lord I pray for a healthy, safe and enjoyable pregnancy and birth. The honour and glory will be Yours only.


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies . Check out the Anchored Through Faith page on fb , they have a great team of prayer warriors world wide & have a great outreach programme !!! I love them & regularly place my prayer requests there xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom2to-love jaxon funny as I asked my dh da other day if he wud consider that name for our future baby lol I love the unique spelling too!I love Makayla too it's my sisters name but she spells hers Mikayla she's stunning most Makaylas are it's a pretty girl name that's y it's so overused lol 

Runner girl- I love Beau it sounds so adorable and it reminds me of royalty goes with Brady also xx

Shancherie-I love NoellenViolet,Jonah and Lucas off of ur list very nice plus I guess you will know more when you see baby if u don't decide before hand!

Melenarz-hun im still thinking of u and believing God for His very best fr you i pray He renews your strength as you wait on Him just as His word promises in the book of Isaiah those who wait on the Lord He will renew their strength they will walk and not grOw weary they will run and not faint-we r all here for you and happy to know that the Lord has given you a word to stand on and proclaim durin this time blessings to u and baby xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Amour said:


> Lord, thank you for this blessing!
> 
> Lord, cover my womb with your blood, Lord I pray for a healthy, safe and enjoyable pregnancy and birth. The honour and glory will be Yours only.

Amen Lord thank You for the wonderful gift of lIfe in the womb of our sister.please Father let every day of her pregnancy be filled with joy and peace.also let her baby develop Perfectly and healthily.In Jesus name amen


----------



## Amour

PrincessBree said:


> Amour said:
> 
> 
> Lord, thank you for this blessing!
> 
> Lord, cover my womb with your blood, Lord I pray for a healthy, safe and enjoyable pregnancy and birth. The honour and glory will be Yours only.
> 
> Amen Lord thank You for the wonderful gift of lIfe in the womb of our sister.please Father let every day of her pregnancy be filled with joy and peace.also let her baby develop Perfectly and healthily.In Jesus name amenClick to expand...

Amen!!

Thank You PrincessBree. Sorry to 'hear' about your loss, may God's love, strength, peace, hope and faithfulness surround you and your family.


----------



## PrincessBree

Amour said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amour said:
> 
> 
> Lord, thank you for this blessing!
> 
> Lord, cover my womb with your blood, Lord I pray for a healthy, safe and enjoyable pregnancy and birth. The honour and glory will be Yours only.
> 
> Amen Lord thank You for the wonderful gift of lIfe in the womb of our sister.please Father let every day of her pregnancy be filled with joy and peace.also let her baby develop Perfectly and healthily.In Jesus name amenClick to expand...
> 
> Amen!!
> 
> Thank You PrincessBree. Sorry to 'hear' about your loss, may God's love, strength, peace, hope and faithfulness surround you and your family.Click to expand...

Blessings hun-congratulations on your pregnancy!!:hugs: ur on the start of an unforgettable journey even if it is not ur first time!so good to have you praying with us,there is such power in group prayer!

Thanx hun it has been a difficult journey but God has been faithful picked me up on the hardest of days extended the thread I was clinging on to into a rope!I feel much better in so many ways I know a lot has to do with prayer lOve and support from ladies here!xx


----------



## melenarz

Runner girl..... My husband is Beaux.... Of course I like the name!!


----------



## LillyLee

Right now we are stuck between two names. Annabelle Fiona or Vivien Faye. I love Annabelle because I grew up in the south and Fiona because DH has so much Irish in his family. But we keep coming back to the other name as both are my two grandmothers middle names.


----------



## melenarz

Lord... Please be with me and my little miracle..... Be with all these ladies and theirs as well.... Please lord let our little ones grow and thrive to be healthy happy newborns, infants, toddlers and children. Help us to be healthy while carrying these amazing blessings. Let us put our trust and faith in you oh lord. Let us not worry or be afraid and know you are in control. It can be so challenging at times, but help us to give you our burdens and leave them with you, not taking them back to stew over. We are so very grateful for all your works in our lives oh lord, please continue to bless and guide us as we carry these children every day....I your holy name we pray, amen.


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> Lord... Please be with me and my little miracle..... Be with all these ladies and theirs as well.... Please lord let our little ones grow and thrive to be healthy happy newborns, infants, toddlers and children. Help us to be healthy while carrying these amazing blessings. Let us put our trust and faith in you oh lord. Let us not worry or be afraid and know you are in control. It can be so challenging at times, but help us to give you our burdens and leave them with you, not taking them back to stew over. We are so very grateful for all your works in our lives oh lord, please continue to bless and guide us as we carry these children every day....I your holy name we pray, amen.

That was a beautiful prayer amen xx


----------



## pink32

angela2011 said:


> pink32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am new to this group i hope if ok that i join.
> So glad that god has been so great and blessed us all with our little miracles.
> I found out last week that i have a perigestational hematoma (which is a small bleed outside the sac of the baby) i was absolutely petrified when i heard the news.
> Good news is that the hematoma has gotten smaller so i am praying for it to heal and my baby to be ok....the OB wants me on Bed / pelvic rest hoping for it to completely heal itself so i dont have complications and not loose my baby....Praying that the lord helps heal my hematoma...
> 
> So glad to see such a great group - may god bless you all Xox
> 
> welcome to the group. I also have a small sac of blood on the outside of the baby sac. My ob doesn't seemed concerned at all and has not put me on any kind of rest. I was told that it will go away on its on and could cause some bleeding which I have not had. They have noticed it since the first ultrasound I have had. I will be praying for you
> 
> Dear Lord I come to you thanking you for sister pink and am so grateful she joined this forum. Lord I pray that you heal her hematoma and that she has no problems in her pregnancy because of this. In Jesus name I pray amenClick to expand...

Hi Angela,
Thank you so much i will find out on Monday how the hematoma is going.... 
I will also be praying for you and that the lord heals your hematoma and we all have healthy babies. Amen xoxo


----------



## SLCMommy

Today, I had my prenatal appointment. Doctor wanted an ultrasound too, so I walked across the hall to the ultrasound room. I knew from my previous ultrasounds that baby must have implanted or something a little late because the measurement of the baby didn't jive with when I'd suspect I would have ovulated but because my cycle was out of wack, I didn't question it. 

I freaked out when I see the baby. LOL! He/She is a lot bigger and fills up my womb a lot more than what I was expecting...and he said that I was measuring 10 weeks 5 days! Making me almost 11 weeks! (*whew* this week went by fast...lol!) Which makes more sense to me because it more so coincides with how far I THOUGHT I might have been originally. Apparently baby just needed to play a little catch-up in the growth department. Sooo exciting!!!

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/314421_10151981434490268_2112226295_n.jpg


----------



## jewelstar

Good morning, everyone!! Here's a bible verse for today: Abram believed the Lord, and he credited it to him as righteousness.
&#8211; Genesis 15:6 (NIV)

Let's all trust in the Lord to do His will with all of our pregnancies. Let's all give our weariness, fears, and calamities to Him. He'll comfort us and wrap us in His arms.


----------



## MsTX

Hey ladies, I have a prayer request. I know i asked this of you recently but I am needing it again. My husband is on his way to a job interview right now and we really need for this to work out for us. We just found out today that he will not be getting unemployment and we are having to borrow some money. Something we have never had to do in 6 years so its tough. We really don't want to be in debt to anyone either but right now its really our only option. I need prayer for God's favor for our family. I know I need to have faith for Him to provide, and I know that He will. I would really appreciate the extra prayers right now. Thank you!


----------



## meandmrb2011

jewelstar said:


> Good morning, everyone!! Here's a bible verse for today: Abram believed the Lord, and he credited it to him as righteousness.
>  Genesis 15:6 (NIV)
> 
> Let's all trust in the Lord to do His will with all of our pregnancies. Let's all give our weariness, fears, and calamities to Him. He'll comfort us and wrap us in His arms.

reading Genesis right now :) it is good to go back to :)


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies i havent been on for 2 days ive just been feeling very low and not very happy and its all because of my scan on monday, im just so frightened something will be wrong ive tried to pass mmy worries over to jesus and our lord but my worries wont go. im just terrified ladies. i dont knoe wat to do with my myself:nope:


----------



## runnergrl

MsTX said:


> Hey ladies, I have a prayer request. I know i asked this of you recently but I am needing it again. My husband is on his way to a job interview right now and we really need for this to work out for us. We just found out today that he will not be getting unemployment and we are having to borrow some money. Something we have never had to do in 6 years so its tough. We really don't want to be in debt to anyone either but right now its really our only option. I need prayer for God's favor for our family. I know I need to have faith for Him to provide, and I know that He will. I would really appreciate the extra prayers right now. Thank you!

absolutely! We have been there and its a very scary place to be. Praying for your husband to land the perfect job, be it this one or an even better one that God has already lined up for you guys. I pray for comfort and peace for you as well until the job situation is sorted out. please let us know how he gets on!


----------



## MsTX

I definitely will. On a positive note, I have found baby's heartbeat today with my doppler immediately. It was nice and strong but it kept moving away before I could get it long enough to get a count. I found it for the first time at 8 weeks but it was very faint and hard to find. It wouldnt even pick it up as a heartbeat on the doppler because it was so faint so I just had to time it and count. Now it shows the heart beating with the baby's heart :) It's very nice and reassuring.

Future hopes- Praying for peace for you until your scan on monday. I pray all goes well and you get to see a nice healthy baby. Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny of coarse ill keep u all posted i just feel ashamed that im letting the devil make me feel this way wen i just want him to LEAVE ME ALONE.

so happy u found babys h/b my midwife tried to listen to mine at 10+4 but she cudnt find it. hopefully ill get to c it at my scan on monday.
god bless u hunny:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

future hopes said:


> hello ladies i havent been on for 2 days ive just been feeling very low and not very happy and its all because of my scan on monday, im just so frightened something will be wrong ive tried to pass mmy worries over to jesus and our lord but my worries wont go. im just terrified ladies. i dont knoe wat to do with my myself:nope:

I'm in the same boat. Since I've been spotting...its been awful. My scan isn't until august 20. No one seems worried about it and I know o shouldn't be, but I'm so scared of something being wrong. 10 more days. I just feel so low and sad. No one wants to be around me. I keep praying and praying, but I feel like I don't know what I'm doing eek.g because I still feel.this way. Am I just too weak to fight the devil right now? I know he doesn't want me to keep my faith in God.....and I'm tying to, I'm trying to feel that's its ok....


----------



## future hopes

melenarz said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies i havent been on for 2 days ive just been feeling very low and not very happy and its all because of my scan on monday, im just so frightened something will be wrong ive tried to pass mmy worries over to jesus and our lord but my worries wont go. im just terrified ladies. i dont knoe wat to do with my myself:nope:
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Since I've been spotting...its been awful. My scan isn't until august 20. No one seems worried about it and I know o shouldn't be, but I'm so scared of something being wrong. 10 more days. I just feel so low and sad. No one wants to be around me. I keep praying and praying, but I feel like I don't know what I'm doing eek.g because I still feel.this way. Am I just too weak to fight the devil right now? I know he doesn't want me to keep my faith in God.....and I'm tying to, I'm trying to feel that's its ok....Click to expand...

im gonna prey for us hun and ill ask other ladies to pprey to if they dont mind.

Dear Father

plz come forward to myself and my sister we need u lord, plz make the evil devil leave us in piece and plz STOP all negative thoughts about our babys make us c ur strnegth lord and suround us with ure love and ure positivity. Lord the devel feels strong rite now and im feeling like im really fighting with him rite now plz lord send him away. i say GO devil our god our lord is stronger than u and he will make u LEAVE. u r not welcome now VANISH. lord put ure arms around me and my sister and around our belly and protect out beutifull miricles that u have given us. lord i lay all our worrys on u and give them to u to take away. thank u for listining to all our preyes lord we thank u so much and we love u in JESUS NAME ARMEN ARMEN ARMEN:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## melenarz

future hopes said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies i havent been on for 2 days ive just been feeling very low and not very happy and its all because of my scan on monday, im just so frightened something will be wrong ive tried to pass mmy worries over to jesus and our lord but my worries wont go. im just terrified ladies. i dont knoe wat to do with my myself:nope:
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Since I've been spotting...its been awful. My scan isn't until august 20. No one seems worried about it and I know o shouldn't be, but I'm so scared of something being wrong. 10 more days. I just feel so low and sad. No one wants to be around me. I keep praying and praying, but I feel like I don't know what I'm doing eek.g because I still feel.this way. Am I just too weak to fight the devil right now? I know he doesn't want me to keep my faith in God.....and I'm tying to, I'm trying to feel that's its ok....Click to expand...
> 
> im gonna prey for us hun and ill ask other ladies to pprey to if they dont mind.
> 
> Dear Father
> 
> plz come forward to myself and my sister we need u lord, plz make the evil devil leave us in piece and plz STOP all negative thoughts about our babys make us c ur strnegth lord and suround us with ure love and ure positivity. Lord the devel feels strong rite now and im feeling like im really fighting with him rite now plz lord send him away. i say GO devil our god our lord is stronger than u and he will make u LEAVE. u r not welcome now VANISH. lord put ure arms around me and my sister and around our belly and protect out beutifull miricles that u have given us. lord i lay all our worrys on u and give them to u to take away. thank u for listining to all our preyes lord we thank u so much and we love u in JESUS NAME ARMEN ARMEN ARMEN:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you, I'm praying for you too.......


----------



## future hopes

Ure very welcome hunny gosh it feels sooo gooood to prey:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

future hopes said:


> Ure very welcome hunny gosh it feels sooo gooood to prey:hugs:

It really does, especially knowing you're praying with someone else. I'm.feeling a lot better tonight. Howabout you?


----------



## angela2011

Mstx I am praying that your husband finds a job that he loves. future hopes and melenarz praying hard for both of you to find peace and comfort and that your scans go well. I know what is like to be scared and worried.:hugs:

Ladies thank you for all the scriptures and prayers you have posted. I feel great peace reading them all. All of you are in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## MsTX

future hopes said:


> thank u hunny of coarse ill keep u all posted i just feel ashamed that im letting the devil make me feel this way wen i just want him to LEAVE ME ALONE.
> 
> so happy u found babys h/b my midwife tried to listen to mine at 10+4 but she cudnt find it. hopefully ill get to c it at my scan on monday.
> god bless u hunny:hugs:

Don't feel ashamed, a mothers worry starts at conception and never ends. It took me a while to find the heartbeat at first but now I know right where to look. Don't worry. A lot of people don't find it until later on like 12-14 weeks. Praying for you!


----------



## runnergrl

How did the interview go today?


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies feeling a bit more positive today just want monday to get here spo i can have my scan. ill prob worry throuhout this whole pregnancy because its so high risk but i know with ure wonderfull preys i will get through it. god bless to u all:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> hello ladies feeling a bit more positive today just want monday to get here spo i can have my scan. ill prob worry throuhout this whole pregnancy because its so high risk but i know with ure wonderfull preys i will get through it. god bless to u all:hugs:

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## future hopes

:hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:hay i was checking texas out yesterday for ya on google earth it looks huge. i wanna go hehehe:hugs:


----------



## MsTX

runnergrl said:


> How did the interview go today?

It went really well. We are 99.9% sure he will be offered the position. They are bringing him back Tuesday to meet one other guy who is out of town but the HR lady told him they were going to make him an offer Tuesday...praise God! He is very excited about it and feels like this is definitely the company for him.


----------



## runnergrl

fantastic! will you be able to stay where you are or do you have to move?


----------



## MsTX

We will stay where we are.


----------



## melenarz

I hate asking again, but if you could please pray for me....
I'm not nearly as worried or worked up as I have been, but I am a little scared.... Having dark red/brown spotting earlier today (internal exam yesterday) when I passed two small dark clots. Stil no cramping or pain, other than some twinges. I fell pretty. Calm and not even depressed or too sad, just slightly scared. I keep praying and I do feel better. I think what is making it harder is that my sister in law had her baby this morning and were so excited about having cousins so close together!!

I don't feel like I can say I feel something is wrong, but I have nothing to compare either. I know it will all be ok, God is in charge, but I figured a few prayers can't hurt...


----------



## runnergrl

Sure will


----------



## jcombs35

Hi. I'd like to ask everyone to stand in agreement with me. I have been getting faint positives on hpt's since July 19th. However, each time I go to the doctor, which has been 2, their test comes back negative. I went yesterday and it was negative, and since I have symptoms and have had spotting, they scheduled an appointment for Wednesday to check me out better. Today I took another test,and got a darker line. This makes 19 bfp's, on 5 different brands, 2 being digital out of different boxes. I'm pretty confident that I am pregnant.

I just need prayers that they will either figure out that I am and there are no complications, or if I'm not, it won't be anything serious! Thanks. :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Still sick, I just want to feel normal again! :(


----------



## shancherie

melenarz said:


> I hate asking again, but if you could please pray for me....
> I'm not nearly as worried or worked up as I have been, but I am a little scared.... Having dark red/brown spotting earlier today (internal exam yesterday) when I passed two small dark clots. Stil no cramping or pain, other than some twinges. I fell pretty. Calm and not even depressed or too sad, just slightly scared. I keep praying and I do feel better. I think what is making it harder is that my sister in law had her baby this morning and were so excited about having cousins so close together!!
> 
> I don't feel like I can say I feel something is wrong, but I have nothing to compare either. I know it will all be ok, God is in charge, but I figured a few prayers can't hurt...

Congrats on your new niece/nephew!

I am also having dark brown spotting. It has been going on since Wednesday morning. I got in to see my doc on Friday, and the heartbeat and u/s looked good. I woke up fretting today and am finding the worry hard to shake - I keep expecting the bleeding to stop. It feels like the devil is just over my shoulder whispering fears into my ear. Being a part of this group really helps me refocus. I join in every prayer I read and pray every time I read a request for one. 

Dear Father, thank you for Your every blessing and for every challenge. For without Your challenges, we would not always know how close we are to You. Please speak truths to our hearts and close our ears to the false whisperings of the evil one. Hold us close in Your healing arms and comfort us. Please keep our little ones safe and healthy. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.

I lift up my eyes to the mountains - where does my help come from? My help comes from the LORD, the Maker of heaven and earth. Psalm 121:1-2


----------



## PrincessBree

jcombs35 said:


> Hi. I'd like to ask everyone to stand in agreement with me. I have been getting faint positives on hpt's since July 19th. However, each time I go to the doctor, which has been 2, their test comes back negative. I went yesterday and it was negative, and since I have symptoms and have had spotting, they scheduled an appointment for Wednesday to check me out better. Today I took another test,and got a darker line. This makes 19 bfp's, on 5 different brands, 2 being digital out of different boxes. I'm pretty confident that I am pregnant.
> 
> I just need prayers that they will either figure out that I am and there are no complications, or if I'm not, it won't be anything serious! Thanks. :)

Hey hun I really hope you get the answer you want and the Lord will in ally reveal your pregnancy to the doctors in His time-just know that even of they don't know your pregnant He is still keeping you and baby as you are his creation!i will definitely pray in agreement with you that the lords will be done -pls keep us updated hun blessings to u and ur bean xx


----------



## jcombs35

PrincessBree said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I'd like to ask everyone to stand in agreement with me. I have been getting faint positives on hpt's since July 19th. However, each time I go to the doctor, which has been 2, their test comes back negative. I went yesterday and it was negative, and since I have symptoms and have had spotting, they scheduled an appointment for Wednesday to check me out better. Today I took another test,and got a darker line. This makes 19 bfp's, on 5 different brands, 2 being digital out of different boxes. I'm pretty confident that I am pregnant.
> 
> I just need prayers that they will either figure out that I am and there are no complications, or if I'm not, it won't be anything serious! Thanks. :)
> 
> Hey hun I really hope you get the answer you want and the Lord will in ally reveal your pregnancy to the doctors in His time-just know that even of they don't know your pregnant He is still keeping you and baby as you are his creation!i will definitely pray in agreement with you that the lords will be done -pls keep us updated hun blessings to u and ur bean xxClick to expand...

Thank you. I normally wouldn't care, but this spotting is worrisome. I have 3 kids already and I never had this with them. Since their urine tests keep saying negative, I'm worried it might be something serious. I know I'm probably fine, you know how it is!


----------



## angela2011

Amen to all the beautiful prayers. Praying for all of you that you will all feel God's love and peace:hugs:

I am doing great. I got my doppler in the mail and been able to pick up my baby's heartbeat a few times but only for a minute or so and then it starts to pick up my own so still getting use to the doppler but hearing the heartbeat even just for a brief time is so comforting.:happydance:

melenarz and shancherie praying for you that your spotting will stop. It is normal but I know that it is causes you both fear and worry. Praying for both of you that God keeps you and your little babies safe and growing.

jcombs35 praying for you .

Future hopes your wait is almost over and you will get your scan soon. Can't wait to hear your great news.


----------



## melenarz

I've continued to 'bleed' (mostly on tp in the bathroom) and have had a few more clots. I've had some mild cramping this morning....nothing I'd think twice about if it was not for the spotting. I'm praying te nothing, but I think mentally preparing for the worst. Is that normal?? Or bad??
As scared and concerned as I am, I'm pretty calm. Everytime I start to feel the fear set in, I pray. And I am so thankful for all your prayers too, I know they are helping me tons....

I'm starting to think the cramps may actually be from gas and constipation mainly.....hmmmm..... :)


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies please keep me in ure preyers tommorow i have my scan and im really nervous, also we goin on holiday strait after so please cud u prey that baby is healthy and developing normol. 

god bless to u all. dont think ill b able to sleep tonight im that nervous:wacko:


----------



## melenarz

future hopes said:


> hello ladies please keep me in ure preyers tommorow i have my scan and im really nervous, also we goin on holiday strait after so please cud u prey that baby is healthy and developing normol.
> 
> god bless to u all. dont think ill b able to sleep tonight im that nervous:wacko:

Praying for you hun! I pray you and your baby both healthy and happy and growing!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> hello ladies please keep me in ure preyers tommorow i have my scan and im really nervous, also we goin on holiday strait after so please cud u prey that baby is healthy and developing normol.
> 
> god bless to u all. dont think ill b able to sleep tonight im that nervous:wacko:

let us know how it all goes :)


----------



## future hopes

hi all were off to devon now and i had my 12 week scan this morning and it went really well and im a little further along im now due on the 19th feb instead of 24th im soooooo happy and i really want to thank u all for preying u have all been so supportive and lovely and i thank u so much:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:god bless u all. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## jewelstar

Good morning all!!! I have my first midwife appointment today. I'm a little nervous, but mainly, I've forgotten what they do on the first appointment! I will let you all know how it goes!
Also, I am telling my boss I'm pregnant today. I don't know if I'm really ready, but hubby says go ahead and do it, so I am!
Hope you all are having a wonderful day!! :)


----------



## Amour

Lord,

I just want to declare that you are Lord of Lords and King of Kings. Your ways are highest and can never been surpassed. Lord, I look to you only for comfort and assurance. I have faith that this is your will, and everything will work out in accordance to your purpose for us.

Lord I also want to pray for those who are going through difficult times in their pregnancies, Lord I pray that you surround them with your love, strength and peace. May they feel that you are near and your love for them. Lord I pray that you reign in this and all areas of their lives.

Lord, I pray for those who have lost babies. Lord I pray that you heal their hearts. I pray for fruitness for them in accordance to your purpose for their lives.

I love you Father!

In your heavenly name I pray,

Amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Yayyyyyyyyyyy Future!!

Praise be to God!!! I am so happy for you!! Thank You Jesus for answered prayers!


----------



## Mom To 2

jewelstar said:


> Good morning all!!! I have my first midwife appointment today. I'm a little nervous, but mainly, I've forgotten what they do on the first appointment! I will let you all know how it goes!
> Also, I am telling my boss I'm pregnant today. I don't know if I'm really ready, but hubby says go ahead and do it, so I am!
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day!! :)

You have a big day today! Praying for perfect outcomes!
AFM- I went in for an interview last week to be the Assistant to the lady in charge over the nursery at my church. I go to a mega church, we have two locations in town with about 10,000 members. The job would be perfect for me. I have been volunteering for the past year and have worked my way to one step below this position so I know her job well. I'm as high as you can get right now before you get to paid staff. I would be able to work only when the kids are in school and bring the baby to work with me! I'm not sure how many people are being interviewed, but please pray i get it if it's Gods will. I should hear back from them in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mrs5707

Mom To 2 said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!!! I have my first midwife appointment today. I'm a little nervous, but mainly, I've forgotten what they do on the first appointment! I will let you all know how it goes!
> Also, I am telling my boss I'm pregnant today. I don't know if I'm really ready, but hubby says go ahead and do it, so I am!
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day!! :)
> 
> You have a big day today! Praying for perfect outcomes!
> AFM- I went in for an interview last week to be the Assistant to the lady in charge over the nursery at my church. I go to a mega church, we have two locations in town with about 10,000 members. The job would be perfect for me. I have been volunteering for the past year and have worked my way to one step below this position so I know her job well. I'm as high as you can get right now before you get to paid staff. I would be able to work only when the kids are in school and bring the baby to work with me! I'm not sure how many people are being interviewed, but please pray i get it if it's Gods will. I should hear back from them in the next couple of days.Click to expand...

that sounds like a dream job... many prayers and hopeful wishes to you!!


----------



## jcombs35

Yay future! So happy for you!!


----------



## runnergrl

Can I ask you ladies to pray for my little guy? He is 17 months old and has developed a terrible diaper rash due to his awful diarrhea! His appetite has gone and he's not very interested in drinking much either:(. His poor little bum is so red it's even bleeding in one spot ad he screams every time I change him. He has never had a rash, so I'm kind of at a loss as to what to do. I've taken a few suggestions from other ladies in here and from the web. He was up more than half the night and just wants to be held constantly! I hope whatever is wrong clears soon! Please pray with me that God heals and comforts my little guy!!!

Thanks ladies:)


----------



## future hopes

Thank u everyone yay god is Amazing:hugs:


----------



## shancherie

Yay future! I am SO glad to hear the news!

Dear Lord, thank You for Your many blessings and continue to bless the ladies on this thread. If it be Your will, please bring joy and the perfect job to Momto2. Also, please bring comfort and your healing touch to Runner's precious son. Continue to lighten our worries and brighten our path with Your radiance. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.

Love must be sincere. Hate what is evil; cling to what is good. Be devoted to one another in love. Honor one another above yourselves. Never be lacking in zeal, but keep your spiritual fervor, serving the Lord. 

Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer. 

Share with the Lords people who are in need. Practice hospitality.
Romans 12:9-13


----------



## jcombs35

I found a different place that will see me tomorrow at 10. Please keep me and baby in your prayers! If it is something serious, please pray that it will be discovered soon enough to take care of it without further complications!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Praying for all you wonderful ladies to have healthy and wonderful pregnancies. God is awesome.


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks ladies! You are in my prayers as well!


----------



## sportysgirl

ladies I am 10 weeks today.

I am feeling really low right now. My hubby is away for 6 weeks and its been a long 6 weeks. He is due to be home on Wednesday and I am trying to hold it together until then.

My granddad is very ill and looks like he probably wont make the week, he lives about 250 miles away from me and I don't know what to do? Should I go and see him or not? Its a long stressful drive when I am already feeling very tierd and low. 

Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## runnergrl

you should absolutely go! if he doesnt make it and you dont go, you will never forgive yourself! It will be a tough drive, but worth it when you see him. And he will appreciate it so much. It may even lift your spirits.. and help pass the time while your hubby is away..

just my 2 cents...


----------



## runnergrl

guess I'm just full of the prayer requests today... There was a shooting at the campus of Texas A&M this afternoon (where I attended college) and at least 3 fatalities have been reported including a police officer, the shooter, and a civilian.. several more were injured.. Its such a sad, scary world out there.. and we are bringing children into it..:cry:

_ Lord I just pray your protection over these precious children we are carrying now and throughout their lives. We wont always be able to be with them to protect them, which is hard to fathom.. Please keep them safe from harm and wrapped in your love and armor.._


I am SO SAD to continue hearing about shootings and people's live being taken by the careless, mindless acts of people with messed up minds!!:nope:


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> guess I'm just full of the prayer requests today... There was a shooting at the campus of Texas A&M this afternoon (where I attended college) and at least 3 fatalities have been reported including a police officer, the shooter, and a civilian.. several more were injured.. Its such a sad, scary world out there.. and we are bringing children into it..:cry:
> 
> _ Lord I just pray your protection over these precious children we are carrying now and throughout their lives. We wont always be able to be with them to protect them, which is hard to fathom.. Please keep them safe from harm and wrapped in your love and armor.._
> 
> 
> I am SO SAD to continue hearing about shootings and people's live being taken by the careless, mindless acts of people with messed up minds!!:nope:


That's just awful, I don't understand people..... Definitely my prayers go out to them.....


----------



## runnergrl

Just found out my next door neighbors brother was involved in the shooting. He is a student at the university. This hits way too close to home. He wa injured and is in surgery as I write this


----------



## future hopes

shancherie said:


> Yay future! I am SO glad to hear the news!
> 
> Dear Lord, thank You for Your many blessings and continue to bless the ladies on this thread. If it be Your will, please bring joy and the perfect job to Momto2. Also, please bring comfort and your healing touch to Runner's precious son. Continue to lighten our worries and brighten our path with Your radiance. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.
> 
> Love must be sincere. Hate what is evil; cling to what is good. Be devoted to one another in love. Honor one another above yourselves. Never be lacking in zeal, but keep your spiritual fervor, serving the Lord.
> 
> Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer.
> 
> Share with the Lords people who are in need. Practice hospitality.
> Romans 12:9-13

Amen to that:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

jcombs35 said:


> I found a different place that will see me tomorrow at 10. Please keep me and baby in your prayers! If it is something serious, please pray that it will be discovered soon enough to take care of it without further complications!!!

Lord please bless our dear sister and prey she recieves good news lord please let her baby b developing normol and be healthy. Lord please may i prey to all my sisters on this thread and beyond plz protect there babys and keep us all healthy and strong. Lord thank u for hearing mine and everyone elses preyers. And i thank u again for all our little miricles. Like i told the scanning lady lord that this baby is a true blessing from god, and all my sisters babys r to lord, we prey u continue to keep all r babys safe and may they all grow and b healthy we thank u lord and we love u in jesus name armen:hugs:


----------



## MrsGreen12

Hello Ladies

I would really love to join your thread here as I am truly in need of prayer. Got my BFP a few days ago and while I'm truly excited I am so soooooo fearful. I suffered a mc in late May and I'm just so terrified of losing this precious gift that I'm not fully enjoying it. Please pray for the Lord to calm my spirit as it is just all so overwhelming right now.

I'm also praying for the victims of the fatal shooting in Texas and their families as it seems that violence is just running rampant in our streets right now.

God bless you all


----------



## future hopes

runnergrl said:


> Just found out my next door neighbors brother was involved in the shooting. He is a student at the university. This hits way too close to home. He wa injured and is in surgery as I write this

Oh runner i am so sorry to hear this, i still can not believe wat that man did that day its so sad i cried wen i saw it on our news and wen i heard about the 6 yr old little girl it broke my heart.


Lord i prey u r with runner girls naighbers brother while he is in hospital undergoing surgery after being shot at the terrible shootings that happened in a movie theatre in the US, please lord may he make a full recovery and b well and uplifted, suround him with ure love like u did me wen i had my big operation. Lord plz can i also prey for runner girls little boy may u sooth him and make him better. Thank u lord for being the most wonderfull thing off all we love u lord so much u r our strengh our happiness. In jesus name amen x:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

MrsGreen12 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I would really love to join your thread here as I am truly in need of prayer. Got my BFP a few days ago and while I'm truly excited I am so soooooo fearful. I suffered a mc in late May and I'm just so terrified of losing this precious gift that I'm not fully enjoying it. Please pray for the Lord to calm my spirit as it is just all so overwhelming right now.
> 
> I'm also praying for the victims of the fatal shooting in Texas and their families as it seems that violence is just running rampant in our streets right now.
> 
> God bless you all


Awww hunny im sorry for ure loss i have suffered 3 m/c so i know how it feels and words just can not explain.


Lord i prey u keep our sisters new baby healthy may he/she grow and develop normoly and may wen born b healthy and strong. Keep our sisters new miricle safe from any harm. Lord thank u for blessing our sister again please lord take any negative thoughts away and praise our sister witj happy positive thoughts. Thank u lord for hearing all our preyers just thank u so much we love u in jesus name armen armen armen.:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

shancherie said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> I hate asking again, but if you could please pray for me....
> I'm not nearly as worried or worked up as I have been, but I am a little scared.... Having dark red/brown spotting earlier today (internal exam yesterday) when I passed two small dark clots. Stil no cramping or pain, other than some twinges. I fell pretty. Calm and not even depressed or too sad, just slightly scared. I keep praying and I do feel better. I think what is making it harder is that my sister in law had her baby this morning and were so excited about having cousins so close together!!
> 
> I don't feel like I can say I feel something is wrong, but I have nothing to compare either. I know it will all be ok, God is in charge, but I figured a few prayers can't hurt...
> 
> Congrats on your new niece/nephew!
> 
> I am also having dark brown spotting. It has been going on since Wednesday morning. I got in to see my doc on Friday, and the heartbeat and u/s looked good. I woke up fretting today and am finding the worry hard to shake - I keep expecting the bleeding to stop. It feels like the devil is just over my shoulder whispering fears into my ear. Being a part of this group really helps me refocus. I join in every prayer I read and pray every time I read a request for one.
> 
> Dear Father, thank you for Your every blessing and for every challenge. For without Your challenges, we would not always know how close we are to You. Please speak truths to our hearts and close our ears to the false whisperings of the evil one. Hold us close in Your healing arms and comfort us. Please keep our little ones safe and healthy. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.
> 
> I lift up my eyes to the mountains - where does my help come from? My help comes from the LORD, the Maker of heaven and earth. Psalm 121:1-2Click to expand...


I can't thank you enough, and everyone else for the beautifuls prayers. I keep coming back to them. I'm finding myself much calmer and relaxed. 1 week til our ultrasound. We are nervous, praying for he best and preparing for the worst I think. Part of me feels that everything will be ok, so many of you here give me the hope I need!! The other part is scared we will get bad news, but I just keep praying and reading my bible. 
You ladies are all amazing and I am so blessed to have found this thread!


----------



## future hopes

Hunny i feel ure scan will go well and i ferl the lord is close to us all, i really feel his love he is doing grest works right now.
Lord please take away our sisters worrys and send her amazing positive thoughts and lord wen her scan comes may she c her baby bouncing around with a strong h/b. Thabk u lord for our blessings armen xx


----------



## angela2011

praying for all of you. Future hopes great news on your scan. I am so happy for you. Sickness has really set in today. I have been sick in the morning but really staying all day today but I can't complain. I welcome any and all symptons, Amen to all the beautiful prayers:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

turns out he wasnt a student at the university but a cop who arrived on the scene of the shooting and was shot in the leg. luckily it wasnt fatal. he is recovering now and will be fine.. 2 others werent so lucky. thank you for your prayers. The cop who died leaves behind a wife and two young children.. tragic....


----------



## meandmrb2011

Aww i am so sad with all that is going on recently with all these shootings it is so sad . I just pray the Lords peace over those families who lost loves ones recently . Future , happy your scan went well for you . :hugs: Runner i hope your little boy gets better soon . My babes didnt suffer with bad rashes , whenever they did i just let them "air out" as often as possible . . .


----------



## onemorebabe

It is so uplifting to have a pregnancy with such peace as the Lord gives us!!


----------



## Mrs5707

Hey ladies,
I hope everyone is feeling well, rested, and peaceful this morning. I have my NTS scan today, so please say a prayer that everything comes back perfect and fine. I have full faith that God has touched my pregnancy and that He will ensure the health and well-being of me and my LO. 
I will be leaving first tri board soon, but I will keep tabs on this thread because I don't think there is a prayer thread on 2nd tri and I just love ya'll so much I don't want to leave!! 
Thank you all for the support you give and your prayers are truly priceless. I truly believe that God will bless each of us in a special way for lifting each other up in His name and giving Him the glory for all of these precious babies he has blessed us with. :hugs:


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls, I have just discovered this thread and so glad to have found other sisters in Christ who know the terrifying thoughts of things going wrong, especially in early pregnancy. I know God is the ONE and ONLY who can bless me and calm me in this exciting but scary process. I am pregnant with our first (had a chemical pregnancy in June) and only about 4 weeks, 2 days today. My beta was good yesterday, but still so nervous for things to carry on in a healthy way! I would love to join you all in prayer for all of us, to draw nearer to the Lord and put all of our trust in Him! Let's overcome fear with peace from Jesus! :happydance:


----------



## amh_rn

Hi, 
I have just stumbled upon this thread and love it. Its great to be able to pray for each other. 
I have my first US tomorrow. 
I will be praying for the ladies in this group. :)


----------



## bboopboop

I am 8 weeks but last week my baby could not be seen on ultrasound. I am hoping it was just too early and that I'll see something this week. This is our first pregnancy and we have been trying for over 4 years. Please pray that my baby makes it and that I have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## meandmrb2011

Welcome new ladies !! Hugs & prayers for you all. . . X


----------



## Crownjewelz

bboopboop said:



> I am 8 weeks but last week my baby could not be seen on ultrasound. I am hoping it was just too early and that I'll see something this week. This is our first pregnancy and we have been trying for over 4 years. Please pray that my baby makes it and that I have a healthy pregnancy.

I'm so soryy hun! That's so scary. I know because I have been there before. My last pregnancy I had the same issue. Have they already ruled out an ectopic yet? They couldn't find the sac or fetus with me at 5 weeks and then at 6 weeks I start to get the terrible pains.

I really hope that is not the case for you too. Best of luck hun and we will be praying for you so hard. 

:hug:


----------



## shancherie

Welcome to our new friends in Christ!
Anyone who welcomes you welcomes me, and anyone who welcomes me welcomes the one who sent me. Matthew 10:40

Dear Heavenly Father, I pray that you watch over these early pregnancies and the mothers who are full of worry. Please ease past sorrows as you breathe life into the womb. I ask that you continue to watch over the ladies of this thread and the little ones we are carrying, all the while carrying away our anxieties. I thank you for every day we get to spend with our precious, forming babies. I also thank you for bringing me to this thread and this loving crew. I pray these things in Jesus' name, Amen.

At that time the disciples came to Jesus and asked, Who, then, is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven? He called a little child to him, and placed the child among them. And he said: Truly I tell you, unless you change and become like little children, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. Therefore, whoever takes the lowly position of this child is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven. 
_
And whoever welcomes one such child in my name welcomes me._
Matthew 18:1-5


----------



## runnergrl

shancherie said:


> Welcome to our new friends in Christ!
> Anyone who welcomes you welcomes me, and anyone who welcomes me welcomes the one who sent me. Matthew 10:40
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, I pray that you watch over these early pregnancies and the mothers who are full of worry. Please ease past sorrows as you breathe life into the womb. I ask that you continue to watch over the ladies of this thread and the little ones we are carrying, all the while carrying away our anxieties. I thank you for every day we get to spend with our precious, forming babies. I also thank you for bringing me to this thread and this loving crew. I pray these things in Jesus' name, Amen.
> 
> At that time the disciples came to Jesus and asked, Who, then, is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven? He called a little child to him, and placed the child among them. And he said: Truly I tell you, unless you change and become like little children, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. Therefore, whoever takes the lowly position of this child is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven.
> _
> And whoever welcomes one such child in my name welcomes me._
> Matthew 18:1-5

That was beautiful, thank you!


----------



## jcombs35

Well, I am at least on the road to answers. I went to the new place today and she sent me for a blood test. She said with all my tests, the most recent one being yesterday, I am more than likely pregnant. She said she didn't know what was wrong with the other place, and said when I get the results of the blood test, to go hit them over them head with them. She wants to confirm pregnancy before doing anything else. They are supposed to call me around 12 tomorrow with them

I know some of you may think I should have demanded a scan or beta's, but her plan sounds good to me. She said my spotting doesn't sound like anything serious, I have no fever or pain, so she's okay with waiting for the results before moving on. 

If I'm not, then of course there will be lots more tests, and if I am, she's going to refer me to a good ob/gyn. I like that she cared, that she listened to me, and made a plan. I feel so relieved that I'm going to get somewhere with this.


----------



## doggylover

Hi all :flower:

Just thought I'd share with you:

I just remembered the prayer we used to say as kids before going to sleep- I don't know if anyone knows the "now I lay me down to sleep" prayer?

I can't wait to teach it to my baby when he or she arrives. :happydance: Such a beautiful way to end a day, and pray for God's love and care throughout the night and next day.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies,

I just wanted to check in with you all!!:hug: 

I have been stalking this thread all week,checking for prayer requests and praying with and for you all.

Just wanted to give a warm welcome to all of the new ladies that are on here,pray you all have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Father Lord,

I just want to thank You for all that You have done for these ladies here.I pray You will be with each one and their babies.Father God please help their babies to continue to develop healthily and perfectly just as You have designed.Take away their fears and fill the days of their pregnancies with peace,love and joy.In Jesus name Amen xx

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs5707

Thank you Jesus! An amazing u/s today. NTS scan was very low risk for Downs and other defects! I am so blessed! I will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## jcombs35

Got blood test results back. Negative. Don't know what's going on at this point.


----------



## Mom To 2

jcombs35 said:


> Got blood test results back. Negative. Don't know what's going on at this point.

Oh hon, I'm so sorry, I can't imagine what your going though.

Lord, I lift our sister up to you, she needs a clear answer on what is going on. I pray the doctors will find an answer soon. Lord we pray you guide them on what the next step is.
Amen


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Got blood test results back. Negative. Don't know what's going on at this point.
> 
> Oh hon, I'm so sorry, I can't imagine what your going though.
> 
> Lord, I lift our sister up to you, she needs a clear answer on what is going on. I pray the doctors will find an answer soon. Lord we pray you guide them on what the next step is.
> AmenClick to expand...

Father I stand in agreement with this prayer and also ask for the truth of what is going on to be revealed to the doctors and our dear sister.lord comfort get at the this time and let Your peace be with her knowing that no matter what happens her life is entirely in Your hands.we thank you for hearing us and we trust You for answers to come forth.in Jesus name amen 

You are in my thoughts hun pls keep us updated along the way we r all here for you xx


----------



## Mrs5707

Here are the pics I promised!! Look at those long legs!! Already taking after daddy... he is 6'7"... guess I'd rather him be long than wide!! HA! 
So happy everything went well, everything is progressing perfectly and God obviously has His hand in my pregnancy. I don't know what I did to be so blessed, but I am so very thankful that I can't put it into words!!! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







baby long legs.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3









baby pic.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jcombs35

PrincessBree said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Got blood test results back. Negative. Don't know what's going on at this point.
> 
> Oh hon, I'm so sorry, I can't imagine what your going though.
> 
> Lord, I lift our sister up to you, she needs a clear answer on what is going on. I pray the doctors will find an answer soon. Lord we pray you guide them on what the next step is.
> AmenClick to expand...
> 
> Father I stand in agreement with this prayer and also ask for the truth of what is going on to be revealed to the doctors and our dear sister.lord comfort get at the this time and let Your peace be with her knowing that no matter what happens her life is entirely in Your hands.we thank you for hearing us and we trust You for answers to come forth.in Jesus name amen
> 
> You are in my thoughts hun pls keep us updated along the way we r all here for you xxClick to expand...

Thank you so much for your prayers. I truly believe they worked! I went in today for pelvic exam and u/s. I am no longer pregnant, which is sad, but now I also know that I don't have an ectopic and I don't have any "leftover product" in there. I'm infection free and have the go ahead to start trying again! Thank you ladies so much for lifting me up!


----------



## runnergrl

Mrs5707 said:


> Here are the pics I promised!! Look at those long legs!! Already taking after daddy... he is 6'7"... guess I'd rather him be long than wide!! HA!
> So happy everything went well, everything is progressing perfectly and God obviously has His hand in my pregnancy. I don't know what I did to be so blessed, but I am so very thankful that I can't put it into words!!! :yipee:

what a beautiful picture of your perfect long legged baby! my son came out that way...all arms and legs!! congrats, I bet you just stare at those pictures all day long:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

jcombs35 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcombs35 said:
> 
> 
> Got blood test results back. Negative. Don't know what's going on at this point.
> 
> Oh hon, I'm so sorry, I can't imagine what your going though.
> 
> Lord, I lift our sister up to you, she needs a clear answer on what is going on. I pray the doctors will find an answer soon. Lord we pray you guide them on what the next step is.
> AmenClick to expand...
> 
> Father I stand in agreement with this prayer and also ask for the truth of what is going on to be revealed to the doctors and our dear sister.lord comfort get at the this time and let Your peace be with her knowing that no matter what happens her life is entirely in Your hands.we thank you for hearing us and we trust You for answers to come forth.in Jesus name amen
> 
> You are in my thoughts hun pls keep us updated along the way we r all here for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers. I truly believe they worked! I went in today for pelvic exam and u/s. I am no longer pregnant, which is sad, but now I also know that I don't have an ectopic and I don't have any "leftover product" in there. I'm infection free and have the go ahead to start trying again! Thank you ladies so much for lifting me up!Click to expand...

praying for you that you will concieve with ease and that the baby will be healthy and you will have a great 9 months next go around.


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you Angela. It means a lot.


----------



## jcombs35

Psalm 30:5 keeps coming to my mind. "For his anger endureth but a moment; in his favour is life: *weeping may endure for a night, but joy cometh in the morning*."


----------



## Kellen

I am so sorry to hear of the loss and am keeping you all uplifted in my prayers.

However, I do have a praise report. We went for our 14 week checkup today and the midwife was able to easily find the heartbeat. Our little one was clocked in at 150 beats per minute. Apparently he or she isn't too fond of the doppler and kept kicking at it, which made it difficult to get a solid rate read. :)


----------



## shancherie

Mrs, it looks like you have an Olympic long jumper, there!
Kellen, congrats on the checkup - there are few things that rival hearing that baby's heartbeat. 

I have a prayer request. I have had spotting since last Wednesday - dark and not very heavy, but constant. We went in Friday and the baby was fine, but the doctor could not tell me what was wrong. We go in again tomorrow morning for a detailed u/s and I am praying the baby is still okay and they can tell me what is bleeding.

Dear Heavenly Father, please be with us as our little ones are forming and as JCombs is trying to conceive. Thank you for your many blessings and for giving us this precious time with our babies. Bring a mellow heart to us with worry, and knowledge to our practitioners so we may better know how to care for our little ones while they are in the womb. Hold us in your healing arms and keep us safe. In Jesus' name, Amen.

Psalm 139:13-16
13 For you created my inmost being; 
you knit me together in my mothers womb. 
14 I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
your works are wonderful, 
I know that full well.
15 My frame was not hidden from you
when I was made in the secret place,
when I was woven together in the depths of the earth. 
16 Your eyes saw my unformed body;
all the days ordained for me were written in your book before one of them came to be.


----------



## angela2011

jcombs35 said:


> Psalm 30:5 keeps coming to my mind. "For his anger endureth but a moment; in his favour is life: *weeping may endure for a night, but joy cometh in the morning*."

I can't tell you how many times that scripture has lifted me up just knowing that joy cometh in the morning:) I love that scripture:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

shancherie said:


> Mrs, it looks like you have an Olympic long jumper, there!
> Kellen, congrats on the checkup - there are few things that rival hearing that baby's heartbeat.
> 
> I have a prayer request. I have had spotting since last Wednesday - dark and not very heavy, but constant. We went in Friday and the baby was fine, but the doctor could not tell me what was wrong. We go in again tomorrow morning for a detailed u/s and I am praying the baby is still okay and they can tell me what is bleeding.
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, please be with us as our little ones are forming and as JCombs is trying to conceive. Thank you for your many blessings and for giving us this precious time with our babies. Bring a mellow heart to us with worry, and knowledge to our practitioners so we may better know how to care for our little ones while they are in the womb. Hold us in your healing arms and keep us safe. In Jesus' name, Amen.
> 
> Psalm 139:13-16
> 13 For you created my inmost being;
> you knit me together in my mothers womb.
> 14 I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
> your works are wonderful,
> I know that full well.
> 15 My frame was not hidden from you
> when I was made in the secret place,
> when I was woven together in the depths of the earth.
> 16 Your eyes saw my unformed body;
> all the days ordained for me were written in your book before one of them came to be.

Dear Lord I come to you lifting our dear sister shancherie up to you Lord. Please give her peace and comfort as only you can and protect her and her baby. I pray her scan goes great and she can find out the cause of the bleed. I pray the bleeding stops and all is well. Lord I want to thank you for this thread and all the wonderful ladies on here. I pray you will be with all of us and protect our babies. In Jesus name I pray amen


----------



## markswife10

Girls, could you just pray for the Lord to fill my mind with peace about this LO's well-being? I spotted after sex twice in the last week and I think that brought on a dream about bleeding last night. Please pray for our LO's safety and for me to be at peace about it so that I can relax and enjoy the pregnancy without a constant fear of miscarriage. Thanks girls!


----------



## jewelstar

Ladies,
I am on my way to an ultrasound! A little nervous, but trying to give it all to God!


----------



## angela2011

jewelstar said:


> Ladies,
> I am on my way to an ultrasound! A little nervous, but trying to give it all to God!

best of luck . Praying for you that you will have a joyful ultrasound can't wait to hear how great your baby is doing:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

markswife10 said:


> Girls, could you just pray for the Lord to fill my mind with peace about this LO's well-being? I spotted after sex twice in the last week and I think that brought on a dream about bleeding last night. Please pray for our LO's safety and for me to be at peace about it so that I can relax and enjoy the pregnancy without a constant fear of miscarriage. Thanks girls!

praying for you to have peace and comfort knowing that God is in control. Praying for you to have a healthy baby:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

not sure if this works outside the US, but it's a great deal! 100 roses for $29!! just ordered these for my mom with a "Congrats Grandma" note from Brady.. Check it out!!

https://ww30.1800flowers.com/product....&keyword=90881

shoot well the link doesnt work, but its at 1800 flowers!


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> not sure if this works outside the US, but it's a great deal! 100 roses for $29!! just ordered these for my mom with a "Congrats Grandma" note from Brady.. Check it out!!
> 
> https://ww30.1800flowers.com/product....&keyword=90881
> 
> shoot well the link doesnt work, but its at 1800 flowers!

wow that is a great deal. I am sure she will love it. What a sweet idea


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!!!
Everything was excellent! Baby's measuring right on target, strong heartrate of 178 bpm and my hematoma is completely gone! God is so good!!! I'm attaching a pic-- because the tech even got a pretty decent one!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## angela2011

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Everything was excellent! Baby's measuring right on target, strong heartrate of 178 bpm and my hematoma is completely gone! God is so good!!! I'm attaching a pic-- because the tech even got a pretty decent one!

Praise God so happy for you. And such a sweet picture.


----------



## runnergrl

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Everything was excellent! Baby's measuring right on target, strong heartrate of 178 bpm and my hematoma is completely gone! God is so good!!! I'm attaching a pic-- because the tech even got a pretty decent one!

What a great picture!!!!


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies and God bless you all. Please pray for me as I pray for you


----------



## Mom To 2

Happy for your wonderful scan results Jewel! And what a beautiful pic!!!

Welcome Christy!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Everything was excellent! Baby's measuring right on target, strong heartrate of 178 bpm and my hematoma is completely gone! God is so good!!! I'm attaching a pic-- because the tech even got a pretty decent one!

wow , that picture is incredible !! Happy all went well for you PTL :happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies , a while back i mentioned a really good fb page . They have great daily support & also have an outreach programme sending boxes to troops or family overseas/working away etc . . . They do a lot all over the world and take in prayer requests. I love them :) Just thought i would share :) 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/AnchoredThroughFaith


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies.....I have been thinking of and praying for you.

Please continue to pray for me. I have had bright red bleeding/spotting since Saturday. It has increased in amount somewhat (tho still not like a period) and not much get out onto a pad, but I am getting more now when I use the toilet. I have been having some fair sized clots (tho smaller than a nickle). I have talked with my cousin and she wants me to go to er now. I can't leave work at the moment as I am still in Pittsburgh training. My husband would take 2 to 3 hours to get here. So I'm debating if I should go tonight or tomorrow when I get home or wait it out til Monday. I don't have any cramps and the only giving me hope is that my cousins and beat friend who had mc's describe something very different than I am experiencing. I'm trying my beat to keep calm, its just very hard right now as I really feel for the first time like this might be it....


----------



## jewelstar

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies.....I have been thinking of and praying for you.
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. I have had bright red bleeding/spotting since Saturday. It has increased in amount somewhat (tho still not like a period) and not much get out onto a pad, but I am getting more now when I use the toilet. I have been having some fair sized clots (tho smaller than a nickle). I have talked with my cousin and she wants me to go to er now. I can't leave work at the moment as I am still in Pittsburgh training. My husband would take 2 to 3 hours to get here. So I'm debating if I should go tonight or tomorrow when I get home or wait it out til Monday. I don't have any cramps and the only giving me hope is that my cousins and beat friend who had mc's describe something very different than I am experiencing. I'm trying my beat to keep calm, its just very hard right now as I really feel for the first time like this might be it....

Lord, thank You for our sister, Melenarz. Thank You for being her provider, protector, and cherishing her. Lord we ask a special blessing for her today. Please touch her womb, Lord, and help the bleeding to cease, in Jesus name. Lord, I pray that you would be with her little baby, and that all the bleeding episodes that have happened will have nothing to to with her baby, and that he/she is growing safely in her womb. Lord, we know You are the ultimate Healer, and we pray in faith that you would be with our sister Melenarz at this time. Lord, we thank You in advance for the many blessings in waiting and pray that we always give glory and honor to you. In the mighty name of Jesus we pray, Amen and Amen!


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies.....I have been thinking of and praying for you.
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. I have had bright red bleeding/spotting since Saturday. It has increased in amount somewhat (tho still not like a period) and not much get out onto a pad, but I am getting more now when I use the toilet. I have been having some fair sized clots (tho smaller than a nickle). I have talked with my cousin and she wants me to go to er now. I can't leave work at the moment as I am still in Pittsburgh training. My husband would take 2 to 3 hours to get here. So I'm debating if I should go tonight or tomorrow when I get home or wait it out til Monday. I don't have any cramps and the only giving me hope is that my cousins and beat friend who had mc's describe something very different than I am experiencing. I'm trying my beat to keep calm, its just very hard right now as I really feel for the first time like this might be it....

Praying for you Hun. I agree with your cousin, I would not wait. I think you need to be seen as soon as possible. Praying!!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies.....I have been thinking of and praying for you.
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. I have had bright red bleeding/spotting since Saturday. It has increased in amount somewhat (tho still not like a period) and not much get out onto a pad, but I am getting more now when I use the toilet. I have been having some fair sized clots (tho smaller than a nickle). I have talked with my cousin and she wants me to go to er now. I can't leave work at the moment as I am still in Pittsburgh training. My husband would take 2 to 3 hours to get here. So I'm debating if I should go tonight or tomorrow when I get home or wait it out til Monday. I don't have any cramps and the only giving me hope is that my cousins and beat friend who had mc's describe something very different than I am experiencing. I'm trying my beat to keep calm, its just very hard right now as I really feel for the first time like this might be it....

Definitely see a dr soon. praying Gods peace with you x


----------



## MsTX

I haven't been too active lately but I just wanted to drop in a say that im still reading and praying for everyone on this thread and I look forward to reading your updates.


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies.....I have been thinking of and praying for you.
> 
> Please continue to pray for me. I have had bright red bleeding/spotting since Saturday. It has increased in amount somewhat (tho still not like a period) and not much get out onto a pad, but I am getting more now when I use the toilet. I have been having some fair sized clots (tho smaller than a nickle). I have talked with my cousin and she wants me to go to er now. I can't leave work at the moment as I am still in Pittsburgh training. My husband would take 2 to 3 hours to get here. So I'm debating if I should go tonight or tomorrow when I get home or wait it out til Monday. I don't have any cramps and the only giving me hope is that my cousins and beat friend who had mc's describe something very different than I am experiencing. I'm trying my beat to keep calm, its just very hard right now as I really feel for the first time like this might be it....

praying for you hun, for your peace of mine go to the hospital as soon as possible:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Thanks everyone. I'm going to go after work when either my husband or my cousin can get over here to go with me. I was going to go by myself, but cousin won't let me. Probably a good thing. I have a feeling I already know he outcome of everything and the hardest part is for me to sit here at work and tell everyone I'm ok.....


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone, so im back from holls early long story but were getting our money back and were gonna go on days out instead hope u r all well i been thinking of u all :hugs:


----------



## shancherie

melenarz said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm going to go after work when either my husband or my cousin can get over here to go with me. I was going to go by myself, but cousin won't let me. Probably a good thing. I have a feeling I already know he outcome of everything and the hardest part is for me to sit here at work and tell everyone I'm ok.....

Very glad to hear that you're going to the doc. I'm praying for you and your LO. 

My doctor visit went pretty good - the baby is active and healthly. The bleeding has slowed a bit, but it appears that the subchorionic hemorrhage I had three weeks ago didn't exactly heal like we thought - it just stopped bleeding where we could see it. Luckily, today there was no active bleeding the u/s tech could find. The doc said to take it easy until the bleeding completely stops, or the clot could weaken the sac and it could rupture. Needless to say, I plopped down on the couch, called in to work, and I'm not moving anywhere! 

Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for every prayer You have answered and for every heart You have touched. We ask that You continue to work in the hearts, wombs and lives of the ladies on this thread. Bring us comfort when we are weary and peace when we are scared. Thank you for Your every blessing. Please continue to keep anxiety at bay and remind us that You have everything planned - whatever will be, will be. In Jesus' name, Amen.

Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.
Philippians 4:6


----------



## melenarz

shancherie said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. I'm going to go after work when either my husband or my cousin can get over here to go with me. I was going to go by myself, but cousin won't let me. Probably a good thing. I have a feeling I already know he outcome of everything and the hardest part is for me to sit here at work and tell everyone I'm ok.....
> 
> Very glad to hear that you're going to the doc. I'm praying for you and your LO.
> 
> My doctor visit went pretty good - the baby is active and healthly. The bleeding has slowed a bit, but it appears that the subchorionic hemorrhage I had three weeks ago didn't exactly heal like we thought - it just stopped bleeding where we could see it. Luckily, today there was no active bleeding the u/s tech could find. The doc said to take it easy until the bleeding completely stops, or the clot could weaken the sac and it could rupture. Needless to say, I plopped down on the couch, called in to work, and I'm not moving anywhere!
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, thank you for every prayer You have answered and for every heart You have touched. We ask that You continue to work in the hearts, wombs and lives of the ladies on this thread. Bring us comfort when we are weary and peace when we are scared. Thank you for Your every blessing. Please continue to keep anxiety at bay and remind us that You have everything planned - whatever will be, will be. In Jesus' name, Amen.
> 
> Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.
> Philippians 4:6Click to expand...

I'm so glad things are looking up.for you. Take it easy and I pray everything will resolve for you quickly!


----------



## Beanonorder

Lord I lift up all my sisters on this forum. I pray for healing on those that need it and I ask for peace to replace the fear that each one of us has. Lord, for those who have suffered losses I pray they may turn to you and not from you. 
I ask for protection and good health for each one of our babies and for each of our pregnancies to go well. 
In your name, Amen.


----------



## melenarz

My husband and I just got back from the ER. They couldn't find a heartbeat. She said it doesn't look good, however wants me to have a re-evaluate with my doc in a day or 2. I'm praying for a miracle, but I think in my heart I know its over.


----------



## meandmrb2011

melenarz said:


> My husband and I just got back from the ER. They couldn't find a heartbeat. She said it doesn't look good, however wants me to have a re-evaluate with my doc in a day or 2. I'm praying for a miracle, but I think in my heart I know its over.

Aww i am so sorry to hear this ... praying peace & comfort over you and your husband now :hug:


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> My husband and I just got back from the ER. They couldn't find a heartbeat. She said it doesn't look good, however wants me to have a re-evaluate with my doc in a day or 2. I'm praying for a miracle, but I think in my heart I know its over.

Praying for a miracle with you hun so sorry to hear about this :( we are all hear rootin for u pls let us kno what happens 

Lord Please send Your comfort and peace to our dear sister 2day.God we don't know how this situation will turn out but we thank you that you are completely in control,so all we can really ask is that your will be done.Wrap our sister in your loving arms let her feel so protected by you.God in this time of our sisters weakness show yourself strong.we yield our all to you today.in Jesus name amen x

You baby and dh are in my thoughts and prayers throughout the entire day xx


----------



## christylove

melenarz said:


> My husband and I just got back from the ER. They couldn't find a heartbeat. She said it doesn't look good, however wants me to have a re-evaluate with my doc in a day or 2. I'm praying for a miracle, but I think in my heart I know its over.

I am sorry that you are going threw this... 

Farther GOD we come before you asking for intervention in what looks like a bad situation. Farther GOD you said if two or three touch and agree in your name it shall be done. We lean not to our own understanding but we place this pregnancy, baby, and family in your hands. We say with faith only you can do it. Farther GOD may your will be done. Faith is the substance of things hope for and evidence of things not seen... We stand in faith for a victory report in the Jesus


----------



## christylove

Amen


----------



## Mom To 2

melenarz said:


> My husband and I just got back from the ER. They couldn't find a heartbeat. She said it doesn't look good, however wants me to have a re-evaluate with my doc in a day or 2. I'm praying for a miracle, but I think in my heart I know its over.

I'm so sorry, joining everyone else in prayer for you.


----------



## angela2011

joining with all these ladies praying for you as well. :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

melenarz said:


> My husband and I just got back from the ER. They couldn't find a heartbeat. She said it doesn't look good, however wants me to have a re-evaluate with my doc in a day or 2. I'm praying for a miracle, but I think in my heart I know its over.

So sorry to hear this. I will continue to pray that you would feel God with you and that you will draw closer to Him! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MsTX

So sorry to hear this melanarz. My prayers are with you.

I am sitting at my actual OB finally! Waiting for my first ultrasound with her. I am ten weeks and 2 days today. Will you ladies please say a prayer for me this morning for a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat. Thank you so much for all the support in this thread. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## angela2011

MsTX said:


> So sorry to hear this melanarz. My prayers are with you.
> 
> I am sitting at my actual OB finally! Waiting for my first ultrasound with her. I am ten weeks and 2 days today. Will you ladies please say a prayer for me this morning for a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat. Thank you so much for all the support in this thread. I appreciate it so much.

praying for you that you have a great san. Can't wait for the update of good news


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies! May I join? :) I'm 6 weeks and 2 days. This thread sounds amazing :). 

I've been praying every single day for my little one for his/her protection and my protection and canceling any harm to him/her in Jesus' name. Especially one day when I had woken up to some light light brown spotting. It hasn't happened again, thank God. Everything has been good and normal :happydance:. So excited!


----------



## PrincessBree

Today during my worship time the Lord impressed into my heart the potential that we carry within us as women.As women we are so unique because God made us to have the ability to contain something for growth which is released at the right time.If you consider the life that is in you now growing from a tiny little seed and yet in 20 years from now that 'little seed' could be the next pastor to nations or the president or a doctor or an inventor, a household name!Only God knows what your seed will develop into?

Today would you join in with me and pray for the potential of what your baby could be pray that the destiny that the Lord has for baby will be established.

Father Lord

Thank you that each lady here is carrying a miracle.today we lift up each child to You Lord and ask that you will make pastors,leaders and world changers out of these babies.Lord even now embed a desire in each child's heart to want to know you an serve you all of the days of their lives.Let the destiny that You have for each child be established let nothing mess up or hinder the plans that You have for these sweet children that are to be born.Lord some of us have experienced miscarriage and loss but Father please show us the potential that is within us and show us that even through pain You can still make something beautiful develop in Your timing and in Your way.

In Jesus name amen 

Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

MsTX- Happy scan day hun can't wait to hear how it went, praying for you


----------



## PrincessBree

Spicychick10 said:


> Hey ladies! May I join? :) I'm 6 weeks and 2 days. This thread sounds amazing :).
> 
> I've been praying every single day for my little one for his/her protection and my protection and canceling any harm to him/her in Jesus' name. Especially one day when I had woken up to some light light brown spotting. It hasn't happened again, thank God. Everything has been good and normal :happydance:. So excited!

Welcome hunni I will be praying for you that the spotting won't return and God to keep you and baby the entire 9 months xx so happy to have you praying with us feel free to share with us at any time

Blessings hun xx


----------



## MsTX

Everything went great this morning. Baby measured a day ahead at 10 weeks 3 days and the heartbeat was 175. Thank you for the prayers and well wishes!
 



Attached Files:







10wkus.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jewelstar

MsTX said:


> Everything went great this morning. Baby measured a day ahead at 10 weeks 3 days and the heartbeat was 175. Thank you for the prayers and well wishes!

Woohoo!!! That is awesome news!! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

MsTX said:


> Everything went great this morning. Baby measured a day ahead at 10 weeks 3 days and the heartbeat was 175. Thank you for the prayers and well wishes!

:) so happy for you thank God you and baby are doing great!And baby is way cute on scan pic!bless xx


----------



## MsTX

Thanks :)


----------



## Spicychick10

PrincessBree said:


> Spicychick10 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! May I join? :) I'm 6 weeks and 2 days. This thread sounds amazing :).
> 
> I've been praying every single day for my little one for his/her protection and my protection and canceling any harm to him/her in Jesus' name. Especially one day when I had woken up to some light light brown spotting. It hasn't happened again, thank God. Everything has been good and normal :happydance:. So excited!
> 
> Welcome hunni I will be praying for you that the spotting won't return and God to keep you and baby the entire 9 months xx so happy to have you praying with us feel free to share with us at any time
> 
> Blessings hun xxClick to expand...

Thanks so much! I've been praying every morning, noon and night for him/her! Every chance I get I thank God for this privilege and for protection :). I have my first ultrasound on September 10. I'll be almost 10 weeks. So excited!!


----------



## runnergrl

congrats MrsTx! awesome pic you got too:)


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies. 

I don't know you ladies but I'm asking for prayer please. When I peed and wiped tonight, I got a tiny bit spotting in tp. It's getting me scared because it happened a few days ago and today is the second time it's happened. It's probably nothing but Im still nervous. I serve a Mighty God and I know nothing wrong will happen. I have faith. 

Thank you.


----------



## markswife10

Ladies, can I ask of you girls to urgently pray for our LO. I'm so scared! I've had a couple of incidents of spotting yesterday and today. I had a little red and called the Dr. she said to monitor it but it was probably from inflamed cervix. Well, it just happened again tonight and I can't think of anything that could have caused it. Please girls, please pray for our LO. We tried 14 months for this baby and want this baby more than anything! Thanks for helping me pray for our LO.


----------



## angela2011

Dear Lord I come to you asking your blessings for spicychick10 and markswife 10. Lord I pray that you give these ladies comfort and peace knowing that you have all under control. They are both worried about their little ones right now and seeing signs of spotting. Lord I pray you will protect their little ones and keep them safe and that the spotting will stop. I want to thank you for all the great works you are doing on here and thank you for being with us. Please help all the ladies on here feel the joy of this wonderful gift you have given us and take all the fears and doubts away and protect our growing babies. In Jesus name I pray Amen:hugs:


----------



## Spicychick10

angela2011 said:


> Dear Lord I come to you asking your blessings for spicychick10 and markswife 10. Lord I pray that you give these ladies comfort and peace knowing that you have all under control. They are both worried about their little ones right now and seeing signs of spotting. Lord I pray you will protect their little ones and keep them safe and that the spotting will stop. I want to thank you for all the great works you are doing on here and thank you for being with us. Please help all the ladies on here feel the joy of this wonderful gift you have given us and take all the fears and doubts away and protect our growing babies. In Jesus name I pray Amen:hugs:

Thank you so much!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

MsTX said:


> Everything went great this morning. Baby measured a day ahead at 10 weeks 3 days and the heartbeat was 175. Thank you for the prayers and well wishes!

Happy all went well for you :happydance:

hugs & prayers for those ladies having a worrying time with spotting , may the Lord cover you with peace :hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

MsTX said:


> Everything went great this morning. Baby measured a day ahead at 10 weeks 3 days and the heartbeat was 175. Thank you for the prayers and well wishes!

Congrats! Seeing that sweet baby just makes it so much more real doesn't it. :happydance:

Praying for the ladies spotting! :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

angela2011 said:


> Dear Lord I come to you asking your blessings for spicychick10 and markswife 10. Lord I pray that you give these ladies comfort and peace knowing that you have all under control. They are both worried about their little ones right now and seeing signs of spotting. Lord I pray you will protect their little ones and keep them safe and that the spotting will stop. I want to thank you for all the great works you are doing on here and thank you for being with us. Please help all the ladies on here feel the joy of this wonderful gift you have given us and take all the fears and doubts away and protect our growing babies. In Jesus name I pray Amen:hugs:


Thank you SO much hun! :hugs::hugs: I'm feeling more at peace today and haven't seen any more signs of spotting. God, keep our babies safe. In Jesus name, Amen!


----------



## angela2011

Hi ladies. I hope you all are doing well. I have been sick with a cold this weekend. I have just been trying to fight this cold so haven't been on much just wanted to let you know I am praying for all of you.:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies,
I posted this in the main 1st trimester board, and I wanted to share with you all as well. Please keep me in your prayers:
Last night I gushed bright red blood for 30 minutes so I ran to the ER. They saw me fairly quickly (I work in the hospital). I didn't have any cramps, or any warning that I was going to bleed. I was actually sitting down when I felt the gush. They performed a pelvic exam (they could see active bleeding, but my cervix was closed) and they performed an ultrasound. Baby looked fine. They couldn't tell me anything-- other than it looked like I wasn't miscarrying. I was discharged and since I've been home (15 hours now) I haven't had any red blood. In fact, I've only had a few drops of brown blood. I still have sore boobs and am extremely tired. I'm afraid of the worst.


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies- I've been following you all and I'm so happy for you and a the great updates I've been seeing. I ask god to bless you all I'm my prayers still....

Can I ask you to please pray for my peace of mind right now? We've decided to take the natural mc route as I don't want to face surgery. However, the idea of my baby being flushed is killing me. I know that the life that was there is now with Jesus, but the idea is getting to me. I don't want to search through the 'mess' looking for it, but at the same time, I don't want to flush or go through surgery.....so I'm between a rock and hard place. Ugh!! I'm starting to come out of this place I've been in since learning our baby was taken home, but I'm going to have rough time til this process is over.

I thank you all again, and I hope you don't mind me crashing in for prayers. I follow you girls still and I do think of you always in my prayers.....


----------



## MrsGreen12

jewelstar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I posted this in the main 1st trimester board, and I wanted to share with you all as well. Please keep me in your prayers:
> Last night I gushed bright red blood for 30 minutes so I ran to the ER. They saw me fairly quickly (I work in the hospital). I didn't have any cramps, or any warning that I was going to bleed. I was actually sitting down when I felt the gush. They performed a pelvic exam (they could see active bleeding, but my cervix was closed) and they performed an ultrasound. Baby looked fine. They couldn't tell me anything-- other than it looked like I wasn't miscarrying. I was discharged and since I've been home (15 hours now) I haven't had any red blood. In fact, I've only had a few drops of brown blood. I still have sore boobs and am extremely tired. I'm afraid of the worst.

Keeping you lifted in prayer. Try not to think the worst since it sounds like whatever was going on may have resolved itself. Continue to pray & I will certainly continue praying for you.


----------



## angela2011

jewelstar I have been praying for you and I get a peaceful feeling that you and your baby both will be fine when I am praying for you.:hugs:

melenarz I am so sorry you are going through this hun my heart is breaking for you. You are in my prayers. Please take comfort knowing that your angel baby is looking down on you and in the arms of Jesus. I feel like my son in heaven is keeping a close watch on me and this new baby and that gives me lots of comfort and joy. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

JewelStar-Hun I am praying for you sis.Sounds like Jesus stepped in at the right time!I pray that He will continue to surround you and baby with His love and protection.Your baby is already a living miracle and I just know that your pregnancy is going to continue to be blessed.

Melearnz-Hunni you have so been on my heart.I am so sorry to hear about baby.And I can personally identify what it is like to have to make that kind of decision about the way in which they deal with m/c and it is truly heartbreaking.I guess the only thing that can really give us peace during this kind of situation is knowing that someone that was so precious too precious for this earth has lived inside your body and been a part of you.Your baby has gone from the safest place on this earth (ur womb) to the safest place place in the entire universe (the arms of the Father).Whatever decision you make you are not at fault,God is in control and loves you and cares for you and baby.He wants to take care of you and restore your body.

I wish I could give you a big hug right now but just know that I am praying for you that Gods peace be with you.This is a difficult journey to be on,and there will be some really difficult days.But I promise you that Jesus will not leave you to cope alone(though sometimes it feels like we are alone in difficulty)His word said that He will NEVER leave us.And He is with you and dh and family right now to bring you through.He will not let not one of your tears be wasted-those that sow in tears,will reap in joy.Thinking of you sis xxWe are all here for you to pray for you and support you.Also please stop apologising when asking for prayer :) that is why we are all here Lots of love PrincessBree xx


----------



## Beanonorder

My prayers are still with all of you! 

I ask that you keep me in yours tomorrow. I am going back to the doctor for blood tests to see if the infection has cleared. I'm just praying for all to go well and baby to be healthy!


----------



## PrincessBree

"Through the night my soul longs for You.Deep within me my spirit reaches out to You..."Isaiah 26:9

Hey Ladies,

I just wanted to share with you all today.Lately God has been challenging me to seek Him more and more and I just want to share some of what He has been doing in me with you all,in hope that it will encourage even just one lady on here x .

I don't think that there is a day that I can remember since giving my heart to Jesus,where I haven't felt Him pull at the strings of my heart to draw even closer to Him.When I got married and we ran into troubles,God would speak to my heart "seek Me", He would gently nudge.When I became pregnant after 15months of trying, He told me the same "seek Me" He said.When I found out my baby was an ectopic pregnancy as I was going in for surgery,I remember lifting my hands to heaven.The anesthetist asked what I was doing and I said "I am just worshipping the Lord."I remember waking up and I was still heavy from all the drugs that were numbing the pain and the first thing I done was grab for my Bible.I was so drugged up that it was as though the words were dancing around on the page,but I could feel that God wanted me to seek Him even in my pain.When I arrived home and drugs wore off and my emotional pain began to set in,I could still feel Him saying,"seek Me,seek Me"and each day I cried,tried to pray my way through,at times tried to ignore Him.But that God desire that I had just would not go away.

We all,all those that believe in Him,I believe we all have that desire to know Him and grow closer every single day.

Today if you wish to join me (and if you don't already)take sometime during the day to seek God and to write a journal of what He shares with you at this time.I journal as much as I can as it helps me to stay focused on Him and hear what He is saying to me.Set some time aside (even 10 minutes before bed) to worship Him,pray,read a scripture and journal what He has spoken into your heart.Seek Him.Because these journals,these words that our Master Creator shares with us,will be a spiritual legacy for our children.Imagine in 20 years time being able to open your journal and say to your now adult child-this is what God said to me about you before you were born?Imagine being able to share with your child the very devotions that you gave to God whilst they were yet to be born?What kind of effect could your journal have on them?It could change their lives!!And not only that-spending time with God,makes us better women,wives,mothers,helpers,givers,carers,and citizens!He teaches us in His presence to be more like Him.

I hope God helps us and guides us as we endeavour to seek Him more.

Lord God,sometimes in life it can be hard to seek You.But today we want to make a committment to spend more time with You and seek You because You are God.We want to be built up in the most holy faith,and leave a spiritual legacy for our present and future children.We ask for Your help as we try to draw into a closer relationship with You and to become more like You Lord.In Jesus name Amen x


----------



## runnergrl

Wow. I agree bree. Thank you so much for this. I know I will come back to it often today.


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> Wow. I agree bree. Thank you so much for this. I know I will come back to it often today.

:hugs: I'm glad you were blessed by this hun xx Its so nice to know there are other women around the globe who are hungry for more of Him!Keep us posted on how journalling goes for you xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> My prayers are still with all of you!
> 
> I ask that you keep me in yours tomorrow. I am going back to the doctor for blood tests to see if the infection has cleared. I'm just praying for all to go well and baby to be healthy!

Hey hun!

I keep looking out your countdown-24 weeks?!Crazy,where has the time gone!In no time at all you will be sharing baby pics with us!lol xx

Father God,

We pray that our dear sister will have some great news at her appointment tommorow.We pray for every bit of infection to be gone from her body.Please divinely protect her and baby,bless their health and their bodies.Lord continue to make each day of her pregnancy a joyous one.In Jesus name Amen x


----------



## meandmrb2011

PrincessBree said:


> "Through the night my soul longs for You.Deep within me my spirit reaches out to You..."Isaiah 26:9
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all today.Lately God has been challenging me to seek Him more and more and I just want to share some of what He has been doing in me with you all,in hope that it will encourage even just one lady on here x .
> 
> I don't think that there is a day that I can remember since giving my heart to Jesus,where I haven't felt Him pull at the strings of my heart to draw even closer to Him.When I got married and we ran into troubles,God would speak to my heart "seek Me", He would gently nudge.When I became pregnant after 15months of trying, He told me the same "seek Me" He said.When I found out my baby was an ectopic pregnancy as I was going in for surgery,I remember lifting my hands to heaven.The anesthetist asked what I was doing and I said "I am just worshipping the Lord."I remember waking up and I was still heavy from all the drugs that were numbing the pain and the first thing I done was grab for my Bible.I was so drugged up that it was as though the words were dancing around on the page,but I could feel that God wanted me to seek Him even in my pain.When I arrived home and drugs wore off and my emotional pain began to set in,I could still feel Him saying,"seek Me,seek Me"and each day I cried,tried to pray my way through,at times tried to ignore Him.But that God desire that I had just would not go away.
> 
> We all,all those that believe in Him,I believe we all have that desire to know Him and grow closer every single day.
> 
> Today if you wish to join me (and if you don't already)take sometime during the day to seek God and to write a journal of what He shares with you at this time.I journal as much as I can as it helps me to stay focused on Him and hear what He is saying to me.Set some time aside (even 10 minutes before bed) to worship Him,pray,read a scripture and journal what He has spoken into your heart.Seek Him.Because these journals,these words that our Master Creator shares with us,will be a spiritual legacy for our children.Imagine in 20 years time being able to open your journal and say to your now adult child-this is what God said to me about you before you were born?Imagine being able to share with your child the very devotions that you gave to God whilst they were yet to be born?What kind of effect could your journal have on them?It could change their lives!!And not only that-spending time with God,makes us better women,wives,mothers,helpers,givers,carers,and citizens!He teaches us in His presence to be more like Him.
> 
> I hope God helps us and guides us as we endeavour to seek Him more.
> 
> Lord God,sometimes in life it can be hard to seek You.But today we want to make a committment to spend more time with You and seek You because You are God.We want to be built up in the most holy faith,and leave a spiritual legacy for our present and future children.We ask for Your help as we try to draw into a closer relationship with You and to become more like You Lord.In Jesus name Amen x

Thanks for this , i have been having a hard time with some stuff recently & really need some encouragement ! :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> "Through the night my soul longs for You.Deep within me my spirit reaches out to You..."Isaiah 26:9
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to share with you all today.Lately God has been challenging me to seek Him more and more and I just want to share some of what He has been doing in me with you all,in hope that it will encourage even just one lady on here x .
> 
> I don't think that there is a day that I can remember since giving my heart to Jesus,where I haven't felt Him pull at the strings of my heart to draw even closer to Him.When I got married and we ran into troubles,God would speak to my heart "seek Me", He would gently nudge.When I became pregnant after 15months of trying, He told me the same "seek Me" He said.When I found out my baby was an ectopic pregnancy as I was going in for surgery,I remember lifting my hands to heaven.The anesthetist asked what I was doing and I said "I am just worshipping the Lord."I remember waking up and I was still heavy from all the drugs that were numbing the pain and the first thing I done was grab for my Bible.I was so drugged up that it was as though the words were dancing around on the page,but I could feel that God wanted me to seek Him even in my pain.When I arrived home and drugs wore off and my emotional pain began to set in,I could still feel Him saying,"seek Me,seek Me"and each day I cried,tried to pray my way through,at times tried to ignore Him.But that God desire that I had just would not go away.
> 
> We all,all those that believe in Him,I believe we all have that desire to know Him and grow closer every single day.
> 
> Today if you wish to join me (and if you don't already)take sometime during the day to seek God and to write a journal of what He shares with you at this time.I journal as much as I can as it helps me to stay focused on Him and hear what He is saying to me.Set some time aside (even 10 minutes before bed) to worship Him,pray,read a scripture and journal what He has spoken into your heart.Seek Him.Because these journals,these words that our Master Creator shares with us,will be a spiritual legacy for our children.Imagine in 20 years time being able to open your journal and say to your now adult child-this is what God said to me about you before you were born?Imagine being able to share with your child the very devotions that you gave to God whilst they were yet to be born?What kind of effect could your journal have on them?It could change their lives!!And not only that-spending time with God,makes us better women,wives,mothers,helpers,givers,carers,and citizens!He teaches us in His presence to be more like Him.
> 
> I hope God helps us and guides us as we endeavour to seek Him more.
> 
> Lord God,sometimes in life it can be hard to seek You.But today we want to make a committment to spend more time with You and seek You because You are God.We want to be built up in the most holy faith,and leave a spiritual legacy for our present and future children.We ask for Your help as we try to draw into a closer relationship with You and to become more like You Lord.In Jesus name Amen x
> 
> Thanks for this , i have been having a hard time with some stuff recently & really need some encouragement ! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs: O hunii I am so sorry that you have been having a hard time of it recently xx I am praying for you and I pray that God will make His presence so real to you as you spend times of initmacy with Him.May He speak soothing words of encouragement to your heart,to give you strength.And while dh is away may God comfort,protect and keep you.Xx


----------



## princesspreg

True christian ladies....I thank God for you. You can PM me as I am seeking a christian preggy buddy...prayer warrior- real soldier for CHrist.

There are days I am just so sad and down trodden. BUT seeing my lil boy gives me life and hope. And I thank God. Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## PrincessBree

princesspreg said:


> True christian ladies....I thank God for you. You can PM me as I am seeking a christian preggy buddy...prayer warrior- real soldier for CHrist.
> 
> There are days I am just so sad and down trodden. BUT seeing my lil boy gives me life and hope. And I thank God. Please keep me in your prayers.

Awww hun!I am so sorry that you have been feeling down recently!

Father Lord,

Would You please surround our dear sister with Your love and peace right now.God we pray that You will lift every spirit of heaviness off of her in the name of Jesus.Lord would You restore her joy and her peace.Would You take her up in Your loving arms and show her the blessings that You have given to her.Please allow our sister to feel Your love and support right now when she needs it the most.Be with her in even her most lonely moments Lord,show her that You are near.We trust in You to hear this prayer today.In Jesus name Amen.

Hoping that you feel better soon hun xx :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Good Morning Ladies,

How is everyone doing?I pray God's blessing over each and every one of you and your babies today.

:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello lovely ladies, im sorry i havent been on for a few days but we have had a bad week. my fiancii had a lovely blue BMW convertable and because we r not the richest people in the world he decided to take it to a car dealer and sell it, however we got a news paper on tuesday and the place where the car was left has been found comp empty every car gone including our car. the police r involved and r on the hunt for the guy who ownes and runs the car lot also they r after his girlfriend who is also involved. now ive been told shes a spoilt brat and she is a complete gold digger and he buys her everything she wants, hes braught her a lovely sports car 2 horses and lots of other things. im just so upsett because we r so broke and we were selling that cr to get money to live, and now they have taken it:nope:


on a brighter note i wanna give thanks to our lord for getting me to the 2nd trimester:happydance:i prey he continues to keep my baby safe and sound and i prey for all u ladies to god bless to u all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

Hi mommies!! I was just browsing around ( I'm new to the forum) and came across this. Words can not describe how wonderful I think it is. Theres a place where I can share and read about the Lord in this new chapter in my life :) my name is Sabrina ( Bree for short ) I live in the UK. I'm married have a DD and one on the way. I have to say, I'm a little nervous about this pregnancy because we're going through a bit of a transformation period at the moment ( moving from the UK back to US ) and there's a slight pressure for my income to help in a major way to help that process along however, we have been trying for a little while now and decided to just take it easy last month and wait until the move is complete and then 2 days ago, I find out we're expecting :) I don't see it as a hold back at all.. I think about it like this, if God brings you to it, HE will bring you through it. There's a reason this is happening right now in the midst of the craziness and I just need to have faith and believe its all for the glory of God and our Lord Jesus Christ. What a blessing! 
Anyway, I'm done ranting now  I just wanted to say that I'm really happy to have came across this thread and I look forward to being active in it. 
Blessings to all the new mommies!! 
xxx


----------



## future hopes

CoilygrlBooth said:


> Hi mommies!! I was just browsing around ( I'm new to the forum) and came across this. Words can not describe how wonderful I think it is. Theres a place where I can share and read about the Lord in this new chapter in my life :) my name is Sabrina ( Bree for short ) I live in the UK. I'm married have a DD and one on the way. I have to say, I'm a little nervous about this pregnancy because we're going through a bit of a transformation period at the moment ( moving from the UK back to US ) and there's a slight pressure for my income to help in a major way to help that process along however, we have been trying for a little while now and decided to just take it easy last month and wait until the move is complete and then 2 days ago, I find out we're expecting :) I don't see it as a hold back at all.. I think about it like this, if God brings you to it, HE will bring you through it. There's a reason this is happening right now in the midst of the craziness and I just need to have faith and believe its all for the glory of God and our Lord Jesus Christ. What a blessing!
> Anyway, I'm done ranting now  I just wanted to say that I'm really happy to have came across this thread and I look forward to being active in it.
> Blessings to all the new mommies!!
> xxx

:hi: and welcome:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Hello everyone!!
Thanks for that wonderful reminder that or Lord always wants us to seek him. I have felt his pull even stronger recently and I know it's because I need to be spending more time in his word. I started reading a book by Billy Graham lastnight about angels. It's fascinating! It it easy for me to think and know God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit are here. And the devil and his demons. And I know there is always spiritual warfare, but somehow my mind stops there, I think more of being with angels in heaven. But they are here! I'm excited to learn with biblical facts more about angels. And the child nursery song "Angels watching over me..." Has been in my head nonstop. :)


----------



## future hopes

Mom To 2 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> Thanks for that wonderful reminder that or Lord always wants us to seek him. I have felt his pull even stronger recently and I know it's because I need to be spending more time in his word. I started reading a book by Billy Graham lastnight about angels. It's fascinating! It it easy for me to think and know God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit are here. And the devil and his demons. And I know there is always spiritual warfare, but somehow my mind stops there, I think more of being with angels in heaven. But they are here! I'm excited to learn with biblical facts more about angels. And the child nursery song "Angels watching over me..." Has been in my head nonstop. :)

god is so great and strong i hate to think of the devil and demons but we know they r there but we know god is better and stronger than them all and he keeps all those evil things away from us. god is great. that book sounds good:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

CoilygrlBooth said:


> Hi mommies!! I was just browsing around ( I'm new to the forum) and came across this. Words can not describe how wonderful I think it is. Theres a place where I can share and read about the Lord in this new chapter in my life :) my name is Sabrina ( Bree for short ) I live in the UK. I'm married have a DD and one on the way. I have to say, I'm a little nervous about this pregnancy because we're going through a bit of a transformation period at the moment ( moving from the UK back to US ) and there's a slight pressure for my income to help in a major way to help that process along however, we have been trying for a little while now and decided to just take it easy last month and wait until the move is complete and then 2 days ago, I find out we're expecting :) I don't see it as a hold back at all.. I think about it like this, if God brings you to it, HE will bring you through it. There's a reason this is happening right now in the midst of the craziness and I just need to have faith and believe its all for the glory of God and our Lord Jesus Christ. What a blessing!
> Anyway, I'm done ranting now  I just wanted to say that I'm really happy to have came across this thread and I look forward to being active in it.
> Blessings to all the new mommies!!
> xxx

Hey Bree!!Welcome!!Congratulations on your new pregnancy may God bless each and every day that you carry your precious gift!

Sounds like its alot going on for you guys,but its just like you said,if God will bring a certain situation to you then He KNOWS that you are able to get through it with His strength and His timing is never off,in fact His timing is perfect and I guess it is YOUR time!:hugs:

I pray God will give you the faith to know that He will not put more on you and dh than you can manage.And that in this 9 months He will continue to reveal His overall plan and desire for you and dh!God knew all along that you would get pregnant!He is not surprised by it,it was His idea!!

Romans 8:28 comes to mind- "And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose."

All things are gonna work together for you and dh because you are called for HIS purposes xxx

Its great to have you join us hun!Feel free to post prayer requests,scriptures,prayers or chit chat any time xx:hugs:


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

PrincessBree said:


> CoilygrlBooth said:
> 
> 
> Hi mommies!! I was just browsing around ( I'm new to the forum) and came across this. Words can not describe how wonderful I think it is. Theres a place where I can share and read about the Lord in this new chapter in my life :) my name is Sabrina ( Bree for short ) I live in the UK. I'm married have a DD and one on the way. I have to say, I'm a little nervous about this pregnancy because we're going through a bit of a transformation period at the moment ( moving from the UK back to US ) and there's a slight pressure for my income to help in a major way to help that process along however, we have been trying for a little while now and decided to just take it easy last month and wait until the move is complete and then 2 days ago, I find out we're expecting :) I don't see it as a hold back at all.. I think about it like this, if God brings you to it, HE will bring you through it. There's a reason this is happening right now in the midst of the craziness and I just need to have faith and believe its all for the glory of God and our Lord Jesus Christ. What a blessing!
> Anyway, I'm done ranting now  I just wanted to say that I'm really happy to have came across this thread and I look forward to being active in it.
> Blessings to all the new mommies!!
> xxx
> 
> Hey Bree!!Welcome!!Congratulations on your new pregnancy may God bless each and every day that you carry your precious gift!
> 
> Sounds like its alot going on for you guys,but its just like you said,if God will bring a certain situation to you then He KNOWS that you are able to get through it with His strength and His timing is never off,in fact His timing is perfect and I guess it is YOUR time!:hugs:
> 
> I pray God will give you the faith to know that He will not put more on you and dh than you can manage.And that in this 9 months He will continue to reveal His overall plan and desire for you and dh!God knew all along that you would get pregnant!He is not surprised by it,it was His idea!!
> 
> Romans 8:28 comes to mind- "And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose."
> 
> All things are gonna work together for you and dh because you are called for HIS purposes xxx
> 
> Its great to have you join us hun!Feel free to post prayer requests,scriptures,prayers or chit chat any time xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind words. I don't know of these crazy emotions or what but in just about on tears &#128522; you are so right and again, I am excited to be here. 
Praise the Lord &#10084;


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

@PrincessBree- I almost forgot! Blessings to you and your family xxx

To all the mommies here and your babies
Remember that the Lord has you. He is always with you. May your pregnancies be smooth, love filled and blessed with the love and light of God and His son Jesus Christ &#10084;
xxx


----------



## future hopes

CoilygrlBooth said:


> @PrincessBree- I almost forgot! Blessings to you and your family xxx
> 
> To all the mommies here and your babies
> Remember that the Lord has you. He is always with you. May your pregnancies be smooth, love filled and blessed with the love and light of God and His son Jesus Christ &#10084;
> xxx


i say AMEN to that hun god bless u:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Welcome Coilygrl!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> Thanks for that wonderful reminder that or Lord always wants us to seek him. I have felt his pull even stronger recently and I know it's because I need to be spending more time in his word. I started reading a book by Billy Graham lastnight about angels. It's fascinating! It it easy for me to think and know God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit are here. And the devil and his demons. And I know there is always spiritual warfare, but somehow my mind stops there, I think more of being with angels in heaven. But they are here! I'm excited to learn with biblical facts more about angels. And the child nursery song "Angels watching over me..." Has been in my head nonstop. :)

:hugs:Hey hun!!You are truly a mighty woman of God hun!And you are right God has sent His angels right here on earth to fight on our behalf!So good to know that every demon that tries to destroy us the Lord has given us authority to trample on them in Jesus name!Yipee!We gotta know who we are and the power (through His Spirit) that is at work in us!xxSo good to hear from you!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> hello lovely ladies, im sorry i havent been on for a few days but we have had a bad week. my fiancii had a lovely blue BMW convertable and because we r not the richest people in the world he decided to take it to a car dealer and sell it, however we got a news paper on tuesday and the place where the car was left has been found comp empty every car gone including our car. the police r involved and r on the hunt for the guy who ownes and runs the car lot also they r after his girlfriend who is also involved. now ive been told shes a spoilt brat and she is a complete gold digger and he buys her everything she wants, hes braught her a lovely sports car 2 horses and lots of other things. im just so upsett because we r so broke and we were selling that cr to get money to live, and now they have taken it:nope:
> 
> 
> on a brighter note i wanna give thanks to our lord for getting me to the 2nd trimester:happydance:i prey he continues to keep my baby safe and sound and i prey for all u ladies to god bless to u all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Hey Future!

I typed you the longest reply ever earlier and it all got deleted accidently! :-( 

I wanted you to know that according to Phillipians 4:19 God will supply all our needs according to His riches in glory.That means that even when we are down to our last penny God can still make a way for us!God wants to have total control over every part of our lives finances included!So I guess now is a good time to ask God to make that scripture a reality in your life.I at the moment am having to do the same as I too tried to sell an expensive item but it was on ebay-and it sold!However it was a scam fraudster-only by Gods grace I didnt send the item out before he was caught!Only shame is that means I have to do a resale which isn't good because I needed that money,this week as dh and I are down to shekels lol ahhh well I know the Lord is just trying to (again) get us to wholly relay on Him for EVERYTHING its a challenge but I'm gonna try what other choice do i have?!lol xx

Blessing hunni x


----------



## claretc

Hello ladies, thanks to you all for your christian words which are helping me through a horrific day. I have spent the afternoon at hospital following pain in my abdomen, they've done an exam and bloods are hoping and praying the baby is not ectopic. Need to go back in two days for more bloods to check if the hormones have changed as they should. I keep u all in my prayers who are suffering. Please pray for my baby too. Clare xx


----------



## angela2011

This site is a real blessing to me. I love reading all the scriptures and hearing from you ladies have really been such a blessing. Praying for all of you and welcome to the new ladies. I can feel God with us here. I have my regular ob appointment in the morning and my first appointment with the specialist Friday in which I will have a ultrasound. Please remember me in your prayers and I pray that what ever the extra sac of fluids they have been watching is gone. I don't know what it is but it would be such a relief for it to be gone or atleast gone down in size. Thank you all for the beautiful scriptures and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

claretc said:


> Hello ladies, thanks to you all for your christian words which are helping me through a horrific day. I have spent the afternoon at hospital following pain in my abdomen, they've done an exam and bloods are hoping and praying the baby is not ectopic. Need to go back in two days for more bloods to check if the hormones have changed as they should. I keep u all in my prayers who are suffering. Please pray for my baby too. Clare xx

Thinking of you. You are in my prayers. xx


----------



## jewelstar

Good afternoon ladies,
I have been feeling so worried lately since my bleed (and subsequent brown spotting) that I don't know what to do with myself. The midwife didn't feel it was necessary to bring me in because I have an appointment in 6 days, and I am just gripped with fear. I am hoping and praying that I would lean onto the Lord and not let fear play such a big part in this whole thing, but it's so incredibly hard.
I still "feel" plenty pregnant, but there's this little nag that's there and I can't seem to rid myself of it. I just really hope that when I go in on Monday that everything will be the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## runnergrl

hi ladies! :hi: Sorry I havent posted latey, I have been around, reading and praying, I just havent had much to update on myself. I, too am having tiny bits of doubt creep in because I cant find babys heartbeat with my home doppler. I had found it last time by now and several others found their baby's at 8 weeks or just over. I try to give it a rest for a few days to keep myself from stressing over it, but I cant seem to stop checking every night. Please pray for my peace of mind and to trust in God that everything IS ok, and that it just might be too early yet.

to those struggling with spotting, bleeding, etc.. my heart and prayers go out to you.. As another poster stated, you worry about your baby from the moment they are conceived, and it never stops! God has placed this huge responsibility on us to grow and care for these babies and he would not have given it to us if we were not ready:)
:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## shancherie

I have been on strict bed rest since my last appointment on Thursday - until the bleeding stops. I have been praying and I believe I can feel the prayers of others soothing my fears. I hope your prayers and the prayers of your friends and family are helping you all as much as I believe they are helping me through this rough time. 

Dear Heavenly Father,
I come to you humbly and in faith to ask that your healing hands rest upon our wombs and Your precious miracles therein. Please be with us as we continue to walk the path You would have us walk, and guide us so we may remain in Your protective light. Please be with our dear friends who have received sad news. Hold them close and ease their pain. Be with those of us who are scared and worried about what tomorrow will bring. Keep our hearts open to Your will for our lives. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.

Isaiah 41:10
So do not fear, for I am with you; 
do not be dismayed, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you and help you;
I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## meandmrb2011

jewelstar said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> I have been feeling so worried lately since my bleed (and subsequent brown spotting) that I don't know what to do with myself. The midwife didn't feel it was necessary to bring me in because I have an appointment in 6 days, and I am just gripped with fear. I am hoping and praying that I would lean onto the Lord and not let fear play such a big part in this whole thing, but it's so incredibly hard.
> I still "feel" plenty pregnant, but there's this little nag that's there and I can't seem to rid myself of it. I just really hope that when I go in on Monday that everything will be the way it's supposed to be.

Hey i just wanted to stop by and send you a little cyber hug & word of encouragemnt ! These verses keep poppingi n & out my head the last few days and give me constant encouragemnt and peace :) :hugs:

For you created my inmost being; 
you knit me together in my mothers womb. 
14 I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
your works are wonderful, 
I know that full well.
15 My frame was not hidden from you
when I was made in the secret place,
when I was woven together in the depths of the earth. 
16 Your eyes saw my unformed body;
all the days ordained for me were written in your book
before one of them came to be.
17 How precious to me are your thoughts,[a] God! 
How vast is the sum of them!
18 Were I to count them, 
they would outnumber the grains of sand 
when I awake, I am still with you.


----------



## PrincessBree

"I do not see Him in the north, for He is hidden. I look to the south, but He is concealed.But He knows where I am going. And when He tests me, I will come out as pure as gold."Job 23:10 

"These trials will show that your faith is genuine. It is being tested as fire tests and purifies gold--though your faith is far more precious than mere gold. So when your faith remains strong through many trials, it will bring you much praise and glory and honor on the day when Jesus Christ is revealed to the whole world."1 Peter 1:7 

Before I lost my little bean I was writing a devotional journal to God.I wanted to have as much scripture and info as I could to support me during my pregnancy.As I researched I found this wonderful revelation on a website (wish I could name it but didn't jot it down!).

What I found out was that according to Biblical numerology(the study of the significance of numbers in the Bible i.e 7 days of creation,so 7 is the number of completion),I discovered that 40 is the number of trials and testing.

I remember the lump in my throat lol as I thought Lord this is SURELY a coincidence that 40 is the number of testing and 40 is also the number of weeks which a woman is to carry a child?I don't wanna be tested!I don't want to go through trials!?But God doesn't do coincidence, whatever He does it is also significant,specific and with a purpose!From the nature of all the posts and the prayer requests I know for sure 40 is the number of trials!

I know that you women of God are going through times of testing in your pregnancy each and every day whether it be symptoms,spotting,bleeding,or the constant nagging of worry and anxiety pulling at your hearts and it isTOUGH.But today I want you to know that as the scriptures above show,you are gonna come out as PURE GOLD.Though most days worry seems to be trying to take over and you can't think about nothing else but "is my baby gonna live?",you are going to come out as PURE GOLD. 

This testing of your faith is to prove that your faith in Him is genuine and true,as you keep on praying,crying,reading His word,or just plain holding on to your faith in Him,He is proving your faith in Him.As you keep on praying for others and yourself,He is proving your faith.As you keep coming to this thread He is proving your faith!

I know there are days of going through when all you can think is "God where are You in ALL of this?!"and that is ok because Job (first scripture) felt as though God had hidden and concealed Himself away!Yet Job said ya know what that's cool Lord,because my FAITH in You tells me that after this testing is done,I am coming out better,stronger,a true person of great faith!

Ladies,you are gonna make it through these trials,through those dark days,weak moments and worries.And at the end,the Lord will be able to show you and the world, that in YOU,He has found one whose hope and trust is in Him.And it will bring even MORE glory to His name.

You ARE going to MAKE IT through your 40 weeks,you ARE going to MAKE IT through your TRIALS!

I dearly love and treasure you all,and I am praying for you ALL,especially the ladies whom have posted prayer requests today-Claretc,Angela,Runnergirl,Jewel,Shancherie,also Sportysgirl,I know you didn't post but just wanted to thank you for always praying for us all,your a gift and blessing to this group xx 

Love to you all

PrincessBree


----------



## future hopes

PrincessBree said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hello lovely ladies, im sorry i havent been on for a few days but we have had a bad week. my fiancii had a lovely blue BMW convertable and because we r not the richest people in the world he decided to take it to a car dealer and sell it, however we got a news paper on tuesday and the place where the car was left has been found comp empty every car gone including our car. the police r involved and r on the hunt for the guy who ownes and runs the car lot also they r after his girlfriend who is also involved. now ive been told shes a spoilt brat and she is a complete gold digger and he buys her everything she wants, hes braught her a lovely sports car 2 horses and lots of other things. im just so upsett because we r so broke and we were selling that cr to get money to live, and now they have taken it:nope:
> 
> 
> on a brighter note i wanna give thanks to our lord for getting me to the 2nd trimester:happydance:i prey he continues to keep my baby safe and sound and i prey for all u ladies to god bless to u all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hey Future!
> 
> I typed you the longest reply ever earlier and it all got deleted accidently! :-(
> 
> I wanted you to know that according to Phillipians 4:19 God will supply all our needs according to His riches in glory.That means that even when we are down to our last penny God can still make a way for us!God wants to have total control over every part of our lives finances included!So I guess now is a good time to ask God to make that scripture a reality in your life.I at the moment am having to do the same as I too tried to sell an expensive item but it was on ebay-and it sold!However it was a scam fraudster-only by Gods grace I didnt send the item out before he was caught!Only shame is that means I have to do a resale which isn't good because I needed that money,this week as dh and I are down to shekels lol ahhh well I know the Lord is just trying to (again) get us to wholly relay on Him for EVERYTHING its a challenge but I'm gonna try what other choice do i have?!lol xx
> 
> Blessing hunni xClick to expand...

Oooh i wudent know where to start preying for something like that lol. Any ideas. Kind of feal a bit selfish. I just want these people caught by the police but they r running from the police im trying not to get to mad because im christion but i cant help feeling hurt and and angry. Im sorry u had ure trouble on ebay its really not nice wen people take the mick. Just dont understand why people do these things:nope:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> "I do not see Him in the north, for He is hidden. I look to the south, but He is concealed.But He knows where I am going. And when He tests me, I will come out as pure as gold."Job 23:10
> 
> "These trials will show that your faith is genuine. It is being tested as fire tests and purifies gold--though your faith is far more precious than mere gold. So when your faith remains strong through many trials, it will bring you much praise and glory and honor on the day when Jesus Christ is revealed to the whole world."1 Peter 1:7
> 
> Before I lost my little bean I was writing a devotional journal to God.I wanted to have as much scripture and info as I could to support me during my pregnancy.As I researched I found this wonderful revelation on a website (wish I could name it but didn't jot it down!).
> 
> What I found out was that according to Biblical numerology(the study of the significance of numbers in the Bible i.e 7 days of creation,so 7 is the number of completion),I discovered that 40 is the number of trials and testing.
> 
> I remember the lump in my throat lol as I thought Lord this is SURELY a coincidence that 40 is the number of testing and 40 is also the number of weeks which a woman is to carry a child?I don't wanna be tested!I don't want to go through trials!?But God doesn't do coincidence, whatever He does it is also significant,specific and with a purpose!From the nature of all the posts and the prayer requests I know for sure 40 is the number of trials!
> 
> I know that you women of God are going through times of testing in your pregnancy each and every day whether it be symptoms,spotting,bleeding,or the constant nagging of worry and anxiety pulling at your hearts and it isTOUGH.But today I want you to know that as the scriptures above show,you are gonna come out as PURE GOLD.Though most days worry seems to be trying to take over and you can't think about nothing else but "is my baby gonna live?",you are going to come out as PURE GOLD.
> 
> This testing of your faith is to prove that your faith in Him is genuine and true,as you keep on praying,crying,reading His word,or just plain holding on to your faith in Him,He is proving your faith in Him.As you keep on praying for others and yourself,He is proving your faith.As you keep coming to this thread He is proving your faith!
> 
> I know there are days of going through when all you can think is "God where are You in ALL of this?!"and that is ok because Job (first scripture) felt as though God had hidden and concealed Himself away!Yet Job said ya know what that's cool Lord,because my FAITH in You tells me that after this testing is done,I am coming out better,stronger,a true person of great faith!
> 
> Ladies,you are gonna make it through these trials,through those dark days,weak moments and worries.And at the end,the Lord will be able to show you and the world, that in YOU,He has found one whose hope and trust is in Him.And it will bring even MORE glory to His name.
> 
> You ARE going to MAKE IT through your 40 weeks,you ARE going to MAKE IT through your TRIALS!
> 
> I dearly love and treasure you all,and I am praying for you ALL,especially the ladies whom have posted prayer requests today-Claretc,Angela,Runnergirl,Jewel,Shancherie,also Sportysgirl,I know you didn't post but just wanted to thank you for always praying for us all,your a gift and blessing to this group xx
> 
> Love to you all
> 
> PrincessBree

Thank you so much for this. It meant so much to me. It is just what I needed to read before going in to my doctors appointment. Thank God we have a loving God who will see us through the trials and we can come out as pure as Gold. :hugs: to you PrincessBree you have been such a blessing in my life. We are supposed to be a light in this world so the world can see Jesus in us you are without a doubt a light that anyone who comes to this thread can see. 

Praying for all the ladies on here as they go through the trials of these 40 weeks knowing at the end of these trials we will be holding the greatest gift from God our perfect little baby.


----------



## future hopes

runnergrl said:


> hi ladies! :hi: Sorry I havent posted latey, I have been around, reading and praying, I just havent had much to update on myself. I, too am having tiny bits of doubt creep in because I cant find babys heartbeat with my home doppler. I had found it last time by now and several others found their baby's at 8 weeks or just over. I try to give it a rest for a few days to keep myself from stressing over it, but I cant seem to stop checking every night. Please pray for my peace of mind and to trust in God that everything IS ok, and that it just might be too early yet.
> 
> to those struggling with spotting, bleeding, etc.. my heart and prayers go out to you.. As another poster stated, you worry about your baby from the moment they are conceived, and it never stops! God has placed this huge responsibility on us to grow and care for these babies and he would not have given it to us if we were not ready:)
> :hugs: to all of you!

dont worry runner i still cant find my babys h/b and im 14 weeks. all i can hear is like bumps and stuff really wanna know if thats the baby kicking. i tried for a hour this morning to find baby h/b but just cudent get it. hoping the bang noises r the baby kicking.:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> "I do not see Him in the north, for He is hidden. I look to the south, but He is concealed.But He knows where I am going. And when He tests me, I will come out as pure as gold."Job 23:10
> 
> "These trials will show that your faith is genuine. It is being tested as fire tests and purifies gold--though your faith is far more precious than mere gold. So when your faith remains strong through many trials, it will bring you much praise and glory and honor on the day when Jesus Christ is revealed to the whole world."1 Peter 1:7
> 
> Before I lost my little bean I was writing a devotional journal to God.I wanted to have as much scripture and info as I could to support me during my pregnancy.As I researched I found this wonderful revelation on a website (wish I could name it but didn't jot it down!).
> 
> What I found out was that according to Biblical numerology(the study of the significance of numbers in the Bible i.e 7 days of creation,so 7 is the number of completion),I discovered that 40 is the number of trials and testing.
> 
> I remember the lump in my throat lol as I thought Lord this is SURELY a coincidence that 40 is the number of testing and 40 is also the number of weeks which a woman is to carry a child?I don't wanna be tested!I don't want to go through trials!?But God doesn't do coincidence, whatever He does it is also significant,specific and with a purpose!From the nature of all the posts and the prayer requests I know for sure 40 is the number of trials!
> 
> I know that you women of God are going through times of testing in your pregnancy each and every day whether it be symptoms,spotting,bleeding,or the constant nagging of worry and anxiety pulling at your hearts and it isTOUGH.But today I want you to know that as the scriptures above show,you are gonna come out as PURE GOLD.Though most days worry seems to be trying to take over and you can't think about nothing else but "is my baby gonna live?",you are going to come out as PURE GOLD.
> 
> This testing of your faith is to prove that your faith in Him is genuine and true,as you keep on praying,crying,reading His word,or just plain holding on to your faith in Him,He is proving your faith in Him.As you keep on praying for others and yourself,He is proving your faith.As you keep coming to this thread He is proving your faith!
> 
> I know there are days of going through when all you can think is "God where are You in ALL of this?!"and that is ok because Job (first scripture) felt as though God had hidden and concealed Himself away!Yet Job said ya know what that's cool Lord,because my FAITH in You tells me that after this testing is done,I am coming out better,stronger,a true person of great faith!
> 
> Ladies,you are gonna make it through these trials,through those dark days,weak moments and worries.And at the end,the Lord will be able to show you and the world, that in YOU,He has found one whose hope and trust is in Him.And it will bring even MORE glory to His name.
> 
> You ARE going to MAKE IT through your 40 weeks,you ARE going to MAKE IT through your TRIALS!
> 
> I dearly love and treasure you all,and I am praying for you ALL,especially the ladies whom have posted prayer requests today-Claretc,Angela,Runnergirl,Jewel,Shancherie,also Sportysgirl,I know you didn't post but just wanted to thank you for always praying for us all,your a gift and blessing to this group xx
> 
> Love to you all
> 
> PrincessBree


Bree, You are such a blessing to me! God had you start this group for a reason. Thanks for listening to Him. You've brought all these Christ-loving ladies together so we would form a bond to help each other, pray for each other, and be there for each other. I feel like I have found a new set of "sisters-in-Christ", even though I've never met any of them!


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela2011-Aww hun your message made me start tearing up (in a good way):hugs: it really is my desire that the light of Christ will be seen in me.God has been so good to us here and I feel like there is a special blessing on this group,truely xx hun thinking and praying for you as you go for your appointment xx

JewelStar-:hugs: you ladies have got my eyes watering today for sure!lol I agree that God had a bigger picture in mind when He told me to start this thread and I really feel His love and grace flowing!I am just praying He continues to speak to us,strengthen us and help us to grow closer to Him!Our connection is greater than oceans that seperate us all,we may never meet,but we are sisters in Christ always and I can definately feel that!


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hello lovely ladies, im sorry i havent been on for a few days but we have had a bad week. my fiancii had a lovely blue BMW convertable and because we r not the richest people in the world he decided to take it to a car dealer and sell it, however we got a news paper on tuesday and the place where the car was left has been found comp empty every car gone including our car. the police r involved and r on the hunt for the guy who ownes and runs the car lot also they r after his girlfriend who is also involved. now ive been told shes a spoilt brat and she is a complete gold digger and he buys her everything she wants, hes braught her a lovely sports car 2 horses and lots of other things. im just so upsett because we r so broke and we were selling that cr to get money to live, and now they have taken it:nope:
> 
> 
> on a brighter note i wanna give thanks to our lord for getting me to the 2nd trimester:happydance:i prey he continues to keep my baby safe and sound and i prey for all u ladies to god bless to u all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hey Future!
> 
> I typed you the longest reply ever earlier and it all got deleted accidently! :-(
> 
> I wanted you to know that according to Phillipians 4:19 God will supply all our needs according to His riches in glory.That means that even when we are down to our last penny God can still make a way for us!God wants to have total control over every part of our lives finances included!So I guess now is a good time to ask God to make that scripture a reality in your life.I at the moment am having to do the same as I too tried to sell an expensive item but it was on ebay-and it sold!However it was a scam fraudster-only by Gods grace I didnt send the item out before he was caught!Only shame is that means I have to do a resale which isn't good because I needed that money,this week as dh and I are down to shekels lol ahhh well I know the Lord is just trying to (again) get us to wholly relay on Him for EVERYTHING its a challenge but I'm gonna try what other choice do i have?!lol xx
> 
> Blessing hunni xClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh i wudent know where to start preying for something like that lol. Any ideas. Kind of feal a bit selfish. I just want these people caught by the police but they r running from the police im trying not to get to mad because im christion but i cant help feeling hurt and and angry. Im sorry u had ure trouble on ebay its really not nice wen people take the mick. Just dont understand why people do these things:nope:Click to expand...

:hugs: course you gonna feel mad at them,that is natural!you an dh didnt deserve having to loose your car like that!but I guess God has another plan on how He is gonna provde for you and the family xx I find the area of finances so difficult to submit to God at times!but I guess if we can trust Him that He is gonna wake us up every morning then finances (to Him) is easy peasy to take care of!I am in weak in my attempts to give it all to Him in this area-but heres a start little prayer for us and anyone else who needs it -

Father God,we just submit our finances to You today.We ask that even in this area You will take full control.Sometimes we work so hard and at the end of the month still feels like there is not enough.But Lord we pray that You will provide where we come up short,and make a way where there seems to be no way.The whole earth and everything therein is all Yours Lord,so today we make a decision to not put our trust in ourselves but we put our trust in You.Please give us a testimony that we are able to say that when we had nothing You came through for us.Lord You know that some of us here are down to our last pennies and we are counting on You to see us through.We will not forget to praise You for it.In Jesus name amen x


----------



## Mrs5707

Hey Ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've been stalking 2nd tri board trying to make some friends over there. It so touched my heart to read the post from Bree - thank you for sticking around and being such a strong support for the ladies on this thread!! 

Things are going very well for me right now, LO is growing and my belly is getting bigger by the day! The Lord had truly blessed me beyond any explanation! Thank you all for your committment and prayers, and remember that I'm still praying for you all and hope that your faith is strong and growing along with your babies!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs5707

Hey again, just one more thing... 
I know we are all so consumed with our pregnancies and praying about that for ourselves and for each other, but we really need to make a point to pray for the lost in this world. It is getting scarier every day, as I pass billboards on my way to work denouncing our God and labeling cities and towns as non-Christian or atheist. It is very sad. I never thought I would see the day, and as unfortunate as it is, they have every right to voice their opinion just like we do. Please try to set aside a couple minutes every day just to pray for the lost in this world and if we all come together in prayer we may see a Revival take place I believe this will happen before the rapture but we all need to band together in the power of prayer and seek God's face in this to make it happen. 

Love in Christ... Mrs.


----------



## PrincessBree

Mrs5707 said:


> Hey Ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've been stalking 2nd tri board trying to make some friends over there. It so touched my heart to read the post from Bree - thank you for sticking around and being such a strong support for the ladies on this thread!!
> 
> Things are going very well for me right now, LO is growing and my belly is getting bigger by the day! The Lord had truly blessed me beyond any explanation! Thank you all for your committment and prayers, and remember that I'm still praying for you all and hope that your faith is strong and growing along with your babies!! :hugs:

:hugs: aww lovely surprise!so nice to hear from you hun!its funny I remember when your ticker said you were only a few weeks,i can hardly believe you are so far gone now!lol praise God that you and baby are blessed!thank you for continuing to pray with everyone!hope you make lots of lovely new friends in 2nd tri board too and bless them how you have blessed us!!do you think you will find out the sex of the baby?xxspeak soon xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree - thank you just seems so inadequate to say to you! You have really given us so much inspiration and its so wonderful of you to share with us so much. 
Your words are true and I need to read something like that from time to time!


----------



## future hopes

PrincessBree said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hello lovely ladies, im sorry i havent been on for a few days but we have had a bad week. my fiancii had a lovely blue BMW convertable and because we r not the richest people in the world he decided to take it to a car dealer and sell it, however we got a news paper on tuesday and the place where the car was left has been found comp empty every car gone including our car. the police r involved and r on the hunt for the guy who ownes and runs the car lot also they r after his girlfriend who is also involved. now ive been told shes a spoilt brat and she is a complete gold digger and he buys her everything she wants, hes braught her a lovely sports car 2 horses and lots of other things. im just so upsett because we r so broke and we were selling that cr to get money to live, and now they have taken it:nope:
> 
> 
> on a brighter note i wanna give thanks to our lord for getting me to the 2nd trimester:happydance:i prey he continues to keep my baby safe and sound and i prey for all u ladies to god bless to u all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hey Future!
> 
> I typed you the longest reply ever earlier and it all got deleted accidently! :-(
> 
> I wanted you to know that according to Phillipians 4:19 God will supply all our needs according to His riches in glory.That means that even when we are down to our last penny God can still make a way for us!God wants to have total control over every part of our lives finances included!So I guess now is a good time to ask God to make that scripture a reality in your life.I at the moment am having to do the same as I too tried to sell an expensive item but it was on ebay-and it sold!However it was a scam fraudster-only by Gods grace I didnt send the item out before he was caught!Only shame is that means I have to do a resale which isn't good because I needed that money,this week as dh and I are down to shekels lol ahhh well I know the Lord is just trying to (again) get us to wholly relay on Him for EVERYTHING its a challenge but I'm gonna try what other choice do i have?!lol xx
> 
> Blessing hunni xClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh i wudent know where to start preying for something like that lol. Any ideas. Kind of feal a bit selfish. I just want these people caught by the police but they r running from the police im trying not to get to mad because im christion but i cant help feeling hurt and and angry. Im sorry u had ure trouble on ebay its really not nice wen people take the mick. Just dont understand why people do these things:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: course you gonna feel mad at them,that is natural!you an dh didnt deserve having to loose your car like that!but I guess God has another plan on how He is gonna provde for you and the family xx I find the area of finances so difficult to submit to God at times!but I guess if we can trust Him that He is gonna wake us up every morning then finances (to Him) is easy peasy to take care of!I am in weak in my attempts to give it all to Him in this area-but heres a start little prayer for us and anyone else who needs it -
> 
> Father God,we just submit our finances to You today.We ask that even in this area You will take full control.Sometimes we work so hard and at the end of the month still feels like there is not enough.But Lord we pray that You will provide where we come up short,and make a way where there seems to be no way.The whole earth and everything therein is all Yours Lord,so today we make a decision to not put our trust in ourselves but we put our trust in You.Please give us a testimony that we are able to say that when we had nothing You came through for us.Lord You know that some of us here are down to our last pennies and we are counting on You to see us through.We will not forget to praise You for it.In Jesus name amen xClick to expand...


awwwww thank u babee thats such a great prey and u said it so well. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hello lovely ladies, im sorry i havent been on for a few days but we have had a bad week. my fiancii had a lovely blue BMW convertable and because we r not the richest people in the world he decided to take it to a car dealer and sell it, however we got a news paper on tuesday and the place where the car was left has been found comp empty every car gone including our car. the police r involved and r on the hunt for the guy who ownes and runs the car lot also they r after his girlfriend who is also involved. now ive been told shes a spoilt brat and she is a complete gold digger and he buys her everything she wants, hes braught her a lovely sports car 2 horses and lots of other things. im just so upsett because we r so broke and we were selling that cr to get money to live, and now they have taken it:nope:
> 
> 
> on a brighter note i wanna give thanks to our lord for getting me to the 2nd trimester:happydance:i prey he continues to keep my baby safe and sound and i prey for all u ladies to god bless to u all:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hey Future!
> 
> I typed you the longest reply ever earlier and it all got deleted accidently! :-(
> 
> I wanted you to know that according to Phillipians 4:19 God will supply all our needs according to His riches in glory.That means that even when we are down to our last penny God can still make a way for us!God wants to have total control over every part of our lives finances included!So I guess now is a good time to ask God to make that scripture a reality in your life.I at the moment am having to do the same as I too tried to sell an expensive item but it was on ebay-and it sold!However it was a scam fraudster-only by Gods grace I didnt send the item out before he was caught!Only shame is that means I have to do a resale which isn't good because I needed that money,this week as dh and I are down to shekels lol ahhh well I know the Lord is just trying to (again) get us to wholly relay on Him for EVERYTHING its a challenge but I'm gonna try what other choice do i have?!lol xx
> 
> Blessing hunni xClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh i wudent know where to start preying for something like that lol. Any ideas. Kind of feal a bit selfish. I just want these people caught by the police but they r running from the police im trying not to get to mad because im christion but i cant help feeling hurt and and angry. Im sorry u had ure trouble on ebay its really not nice wen people take the mick. Just dont understand why people do these things:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: course you gonna feel mad at them,that is natural!you an dh didnt deserve having to loose your car like that!but I guess God has another plan on how He is gonna provde for you and the family xx I find the area of finances so difficult to submit to God at times!but I guess if we can trust Him that He is gonna wake us up every morning then finances (to Him) is easy peasy to take care of!I am in weak in my attempts to give it all to Him in this area-but heres a start little prayer for us and anyone else who needs it -
> 
> Father God,we just submit our finances to You today.We ask that even in this area You will take full control.Sometimes we work so hard and at the end of the month still feels like there is not enough.But Lord we pray that You will provide where we come up short,and make a way where there seems to be no way.The whole earth and everything therein is all Yours Lord,so today we make a decision to not put our trust in ourselves but we put our trust in You.Please give us a testimony that we are able to say that when we had nothing You came through for us.Lord You know that some of us here are down to our last pennies and we are counting on You to see us through.We will not forget to praise You for it.In Jesus name amen xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwww thank u babee thats such a great prey and u said it so well. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:now lets hope it works!lol xx


----------



## future hopes

i say AMEN to that lol:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Bree - thank you just seems so inadequate to say to you! You have really given us so much inspiration and its so wonderful of you to share with us so much.
> Your words are true and I need to read something like that from time to time!

:hugs:aww all glory to God.anything which i write on here,is only Him showing His heart for us all xx I am so glad that you have been blessed.The Lord has truly been spoiling us with His loving words recently lol x x


----------



## PrincessBree

Mrs5707 said:


> Hey again, just one more thing...
> I know we are all so consumed with our pregnancies and praying about that for ourselves and for each other, but we really need to make a point to pray for the lost in this world. It is getting scarier every day, as I pass billboards on my way to work denouncing our God and labeling cities and towns as non-Christian or atheist. It is very sad. I never thought I would see the day, and as unfortunate as it is, they have every right to voice their opinion just like we do. Please try to set aside a couple minutes every day just to pray for the lost in this world and if we all come together in prayer we may see a Revival take place I believe this will happen before the rapture but we all need to band together in the power of prayer and seek God's face in this to make it happen.
> 
> Love in Christ... Mrs.

Mrs!!Good word!You are too right!I sometimes think to myself,my God,Lord I never thought I would live to see the days getting so dark,but the Bible does speak of the way it would be in the last days and we are living the reality of those last days!

I agree please, Mrs,if you can post a short prayer for the lost on here,so that anyone that needs Jesus that may visit this page,may come to know Him as Lord.And also for those that are looking for a Saviour and have been trying to find peace and love in other things,please pray for them to come to know Him??

We will pray in agreement with you and also set aside time during the day to do so as He leads us x


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls, I have been reading thise thread and think it's just wonderful! I have to confess, I came here today because I have a prayer request. I am 5 weeks and 3 days today, and went in for an early ultrasound (this is a Clomid baby, struggled with infertility for many years) and we just saw a very irregular shaped gestational sac, and maybe a yolk sac. I am scared because it was very long and thin, not round like it should be. Please dear God let this baby grow just as it should and we have this healthy miracle youve given us! 

Thank you for reading, I just feel a little down now. 

Molly


----------



## Mrs5707

PrincessBree said:


> Mrs5707 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while, I've been stalking 2nd tri board trying to make some friends over there. It so touched my heart to read the post from Bree - thank you for sticking around and being such a strong support for the ladies on this thread!!
> 
> Things are going very well for me right now, LO is growing and my belly is getting bigger by the day! The Lord had truly blessed me beyond any explanation! Thank you all for your committment and prayers, and remember that I'm still praying for you all and hope that your faith is strong and growing along with your babies!! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: aww lovely surprise!so nice to hear from you hun!its funny I remember when your ticker said you were only a few weeks,i can hardly believe you are so far gone now!lol praise God that you and baby are blessed!thank you for continuing to pray with everyone!hope you make lots of lovely new friends in 2nd tri board too and bless them how you have blessed us!!do you think you will find out the sex of the baby?xxspeak soon xxClick to expand...

Yes it seems like yesterday I was just finding out and baby was the size of a poppy seed, with all the new fears and uncertainties, now he/she is almost the size of a lemon!! I can only give God credit for it all! We will get our first guess at what the sex is next Friday, so I'm praying LO is cooperative and in the right position so that we may get a clear view! It won't be confirmed until mid-late September but that is just around the corner!


----------



## Mrs5707

Father God I just want to get on my knees and band together with these other women that you have called together to congregate in your name rebuking sin and the evils of the world in Your Name. We have succeeded in providing a haven for prayer and glorifying Your Name, now I'm asking that you not only bless us and our unborn miracles that you've blessed our bodies with, but please touch those on this forum that are lost as well as all the lost all over the world. These last days are so scary and the thought of our precious little babies being born into such a vile perverse world strikes a fear very deep. Lord I just pray that you put a weight on their hearts that is so unmistakeable that they crawl on their hands and knees begging you for mercy and turn their hearts and lives over to Jesus. I am praying for a world wide revival before it's too late. Lord I know you have all the plans and know what will happen and I put my full faith and trust in you, and I pray that you allow me and these other ladies to glow with the light of Jesus and His love so that these non-believers will no longer need to question the validity of our Lord. In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


----------



## angela2011

MrsAmk said:


> Hey girls, I have been reading thise thread and think it's just wonderful! I have to confess, I came here today because I have a prayer request. I am 5 weeks and 3 days today, and went in for an early ultrasound (this is a Clomid baby, struggled with infertility for many years) and we just saw a very irregular shaped gestational sac, and maybe a yolk sac. I am scared because it was very long and thin, not round like it should be. Please dear God let this baby grow just as it should and we have this healthy miracle youve given us!
> 
> Thank you for reading, I just feel a little down now.
> 
> Molly

welcome to the thread.:hugs:

Dear Lord I come to you thanking you for bringing Mrs.Amk to our thread. I pray that you will just wrap your loving arms around here and bring her peace and comfort and take her fear and worry away. I pray that you will bless her little baby growing inside of her and that she will have a healthy happy nine months. I band together with the ladies on here Lord praying for the lost on here and through out the world. Lord please continue to bless this thread and let it grow as we give you all the Glory. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## Pipsicle

Hi ladies

I'm new to this site today and was just looking through the threads and was amazed to see this and just had to join you.

I think it's so amazing you've all come together to pray for each other and support each other through such an emotional and life changing time.

For myself, I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant with my 1st. Due in March. I'm pretty scared to be honest but getting a little more excited the more it sinks in.

Anyway, really thanking God so much that you guys are here and thank you in advance for your prayers and support! xx


----------



## Mrs5707

Pipsicle said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm new to this site today and was just looking through the threads and was amazed to see this and just had to join you.
> 
> I think it's so amazing you've all come together to pray for each other and support each other through such an emotional and life changing time.
> 
> For myself, I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant with my 1st. Due in March. I'm pretty scared to be honest but getting a little more excited the more it sinks in.
> 
> Anyway, really thanking God so much that you guys are here and thank you in advance for your prayers and support! xx

Happy to have you here! :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Just wanted to pop by and let you ladies you are in my prayers. It's been a difficult road the last week, yesterday and today have been really tough and the process is progressing and I feel fairly certain my baby is no longer inside of me. I feel so empty right now. However, I am trying to thank the Lord that I have had no unbearable pain. I had to take some advil over the weekend, but I haven't had to touch the percoset the er gave me. I'm finding even in this time of what I feel as complete desperation at times, I can still find something to be grateful for.
I have a dear friend who lost her baby about 6 years ago at 12 weeks pregnant....the words that have comforted me most came from her: The purpose of life is Eternal life. I know my teeney, tiny 7.5 week baby is in heaven with the Lord and we will we our baby one day. As my friend said....if my face couldn't be the first that our child saw, how blessed are we that first face our baby saw was that of our heavenly father! For that I am so grateful!!!

Hugs and prayers to you all! I ask that God know each of your hearts and be with you all in the ways you need to feel Him most at this time.... Amen.


----------



## babydreamer02

Hi ladies. I just want to thank Bree for starting this thread and keeping it going! It is always a blessing to have women come together and pray for one another. I am a praying woman and would love to join this group. I feel God pulled me here because at this very moment I have been struck with this overwhelming fear and sadness after a great doctors appointment. I am 9wks2d today and had my very first OB appointment. Everything looked great and I have my first scan on Monday. It just scares me since the last scan I had was at 5wks3d to make sure it wasn't ectopic and all that was seen was a sac. Which is right at that point in pregnancy. I have had a 10yr struggle to get this far and I am just nervous. I ask that you all keep me and my baby in your prayers and pray that my lil one is growing on schedule. As you all pray for me I will continue to pray for all of you on the board! 

God bless ladies!


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Just wanted to pop by and let you ladies you are in my prayers. It's been a difficult road the last week, yesterday and today have been really tough and the process is progressing and I feel fairly certain my baby is no longer inside of me. I feel so empty right now. However, I am trying to thank the Lord that I have had no unbearable pain. I had to take some advil over the weekend, but I haven't had to touch the percoset the er gave me. I'm finding even in this time of what I feel as complete desperation at times, I can still find something to be grateful for.
> I have a dear friend who lost her baby about 6 years ago at 12 weeks pregnant....the words that have comforted me most came from her: The purpose of life is Eternal life. I know my teeney, tiny 7.5 week baby is in heaven with the Lord and we will we our baby one day. As my friend said....if my face couldn't be the first that our child saw, how blessed are we that first face our baby saw was that of our heavenly father! For that I am so grateful!!!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to you all! I ask that God know each of your hearts and be with you all in the ways you need to feel Him most at this time.... Amen.

So good to hear from you hun you have been in my thoughts and prayers. I love what your friend said the purpose of life is Eternal life. How right she is. That brings me comfort as well my angel baby boy went to be with the Lord when I was 22 weeks pregnant last time. There is no greater pain than the loss of a child. One day we will meet our babies in heaven. Just keep holding on to God and you will get through this. You are in my prayers:hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies. Glad to have you praying with us


----------



## Mom To 2

MrsAmk said:


> Hey girls, I have been reading thise thread and think it's just wonderful! I have to confess, I came here today because I have a prayer request. I am 5 weeks and 3 days today, and went in for an early ultrasound (this is a Clomid baby, struggled with infertility for many years) and we just saw a very irregular shaped gestational sac, and maybe a yolk sac. I am scared because it was very long and thin, not round like it should be. Please dear God let this baby grow just as it should and we have this healthy miracle youve given us!
> 
> Thank you for reading, I just feel a little down now.
> 
> Molly

Welcome!! I'm so glad you joined us!

Thank you Angela for the wonderful prayer for Molly, and Molly I am also keeping you in prayer!


----------



## Mom To 2

melenarz said:


> Just wanted to pop by and let you ladies you are in my prayers. It's been a difficult road the last week, yesterday and today have been really tough and the process is progressing and I feel fairly certain my baby is no longer inside of me. I feel so empty right now. However, I am trying to thank the Lord that I have had no unbearable pain. I had to take some advil over the weekend, but I haven't had to touch the percoset the er gave me. I'm finding even in this time of what I feel as complete desperation at times, I can still find something to be grateful for.
> I have a dear friend who lost her baby about 6 years ago at 12 weeks pregnant....the words that have comforted me most came from her: The purpose of life is Eternal life. I know my teeney, tiny 7.5 week baby is in heaven with the Lord and we will we our baby one day. As my friend said....if my face couldn't be the first that our child saw, how blessed are we that first face our baby saw was that of our heavenly father! For that I am so grateful!!!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to you all! I ask that God know each of your hearts and be with you all in the ways you need to feel Him most at this time.... Amen.

Wow, what a wonderful friend God has put in your life. Hearing from friends that had lost a baby and then went on to have more was very comforting to me with both of my losses. It's amazing how a room full of women will share their stories so openly, God really uses our trials in life to help others. Thanks for updating on how your doing, I pray and think of you often.


----------



## Mom To 2

babydreamer02 said:


> Hi ladies. I just want to thank Bree for starting this thread and keeping it going! It is always a blessing to have women come together and pray for one another. I am a praying woman and would love to join this group. I feel God pulled me here because at this very moment I have been struck with this overwhelming fear and sadness after a great doctors appointment. I am 9wks2d today and had my very first OB appointment. Everything looked great and I have my first scan on Monday. It just scares me since the last scan I had was at 5wks3d to make sure it wasn't ectopic and all that was seen was a sac. Which is right at that point in pregnancy. I have had a 10yr struggle to get this far and I am just nervous. I ask that you all keep me and my baby in your prayers and pray that my lil one is growing on schedule. As you all pray for me I will continue to pray for all of you on the board!
> 
> God bless ladies!

Our heavenly father, I lift babydreamer up to you. I pray in Jesus name that her baby is healthy and growing strong. It's so easy to let our minds wander to the worries of pregnancy, but I pray she stays strong and keeps her thoughts to you and the love you have for her and her developing baby. I ask Lord that when she feels afraid that you gently remind her of 2 Timothy 1:7 you word says "For God has not given us a spirit of fear" Thank you Lord that our fear does not come from you!
Amen

I was just reading something that I really enjoyed and thought I would share... Fear will always knock on your door. Just don't invite it in for dinner, and for heaven's sake don't offer it a bed for the night! haha, just thought that was so true, and cute. :haha:


----------



## meandmrb2011

melenarz said:


> Just wanted to pop by and let you ladies you are in my prayers. It's been a difficult road the last week, yesterday and today have been really tough and the process is progressing and I feel fairly certain my baby is no longer inside of me. I feel so empty right now. However, I am trying to thank the Lord that I have had no unbearable pain. I had to take some advil over the weekend, but I haven't had to touch the percoset the er gave me. I'm finding even in this time of what I feel as complete desperation at times, I can still find something to be grateful for.
> I have a dear friend who lost her baby about 6 years ago at 12 weeks pregnant....the words that have comforted me most came from her: The purpose of life is Eternal life. I know my teeney, tiny 7.5 week baby is in heaven with the Lord and we will we our baby one day. As my friend said....if my face couldn't be the first that our child saw, how blessed are we that first face our baby saw was that of our heavenly father! For that I am so grateful!!!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to you all! I ask that God know each of your hearts and be with you all in the ways you need to feel Him most at this time.... Amen.

Dear Melenarz , you have been in & out of my mind often since you first shared your sad news . I just pray a peace that surpasses all understanding ouver you & your family . :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

*Mrs507-*Thank you for that prayer,and I say amen in agreement!This morning I saw this scripture which made me think of the important part that we as women of God play in reaching out to the hurting,the lost,the brokenhearted and those away from the Lord*,"So we are Christ&#8217;s ambassadors; God is making his appeal through us. We speak for Christ when we plead, &#8220;Come back to God!&#8221;2 Corinthians 5:20*-We are His ambassadors,representatives and whichever way we can,even if just through prayer we should always remember our job is to ultimately remind others to return to God,before it is too late!xx

*Mrsamk*-O hun!!I can't imagine how scary that must of felt for you.But we thank God there is still hope yet,when we call on His name-Father God we just lift up our dear sister to You,You created this baby,so this child belongs to You,We just ask today that You will cause Your beautiful creation to develop healthily and perfectly and as You intended.We ask that Your perfect will be done in this babies life.Please give our sister peace,hope and comfort knowing that You are with her every step on this pregnancy journey.We give it all over to You Lord,have full control.In Jesus name amen x You are so welcome here with us hun,please feel free to share with us at any time x 

*Angela2011*-How did you appointment go hun?xx

*Pipsicle-*It is wonderful to have you on board!Momto2 reminded us of a wonderful scripture that God hasn't give us the spirit of fear,but power,love and a sound mind.So fear is not for you honey as a child of God!So go ahead,get excited and enjoy each day with your baby and the Lord,knowing that He is there with you always xyou stay blessed!Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!xx

*Melenarz-*You have so been on my mind hun!I thank God that He has filled you with His strength at this time.The words of comfort your friend gave bought me to tears.Jesus truly is our Saviour and it is inspiring to see how you are clinging unto Him at this time.I wish I had something to say that could make it all better,but words fail me.So I will do the best that I can do,which is lift you up to Jesus once more knowing the God of our salvation will comfort you in your time of need.We all love you so much hun and we are all thinking of and praying for you xx thank you for allowing His light to shine through you even during this difficult time.

Father God,sometimes we do not have the words to try and comfort one another,but through prayer we seek You and ask that You will wrap Your loving arms around our dear sister,her dh and family during this difficult time.Please wipe their tears away and give them the hope and comfort they need to get through the loss of their beautiful child.We thank You that their child is now safe in Your arms and one day they will rejoice in a happy,wonderful reunion together.We give You thanks in Jesus name Amen. xx 

*"The Lord is close to the brokenhearted; He rescues those whose spirits are crushed."Psalm 34:18*
*Babydreamer*-How wonderful to have you with us!Welcome hun xx We truly thank God for what He is doing in this thread.He has shown Himself to be faithful,a Comforter,a Redeemer,a Strong Tower,all the things He promised,that is what He has been to us all in diffierent ways.We always rejoice when another lady joins us so it is so wonderful to have you xx It is normal to feel nervous especially when you have waited so long for your baby!But living in fear of the worst each day is not the will of God for you,and robbing you of your days which should be filled with joy!Hun I will lift you up to God,knowing that if we all around the world are praying together for you then there will be a shift in how you are feeling and you will be able to enjoy this season of your life,FREE from fear!

Father Lord,we ask that today You would be with our dear sister.Although she has had good results the enemy is trying to fill her heart with fear and 'what if's'.Lord we know this is not Your will for her,so we rebuke this attack of fear in the name of Jesus,and we put the enemy where he belongs,under our feet!Now that fear knows its place,we ask for our sisters heart to be filled with peace and joy.Let her wake up this morning feeling Your presence and joy unspeakable.Lord we also ask that her dear sweet child,would develop beautifully and healthily and just in the way that You have created him/her to be.We thank You right now in Jesus name Amen x 

Sis it is a pleasure to have you here with us,please feel free to share scriptures and prayers with us at anytime xx 

*Momto2*-I love that cute saying about fear,it is so true I might try and recite it and say it back to myself when needed!Thank you for always sharing and praying with us!xx

*Me&mrb2011*-Thank you for always praying and sharing with us xx we are praying for you too xx

*"For where two or three gather together as My followers,I am there among them."Matthew 18:20 *- There are way more than two or three gathered on this thread,so Jesus is DEFINATELY in our midst! xx


----------



## future hopes

melenarz said:


> Just wanted to pop by and let you ladies you are in my prayers. It's been a difficult road the last week, yesterday and today have been really tough and the process is progressing and I feel fairly certain my baby is no longer inside of me. I feel so empty right now. However, I am trying to thank the Lord that I have had no unbearable pain. I had to take some advil over the weekend, but I haven't had to touch the percoset the er gave me. I'm finding even in this time of what I feel as complete desperation at times, I can still find something to be grateful for.
> I have a dear friend who lost her baby about 6 years ago at 12 weeks pregnant....the words that have comforted me most came from her: The purpose of life is Eternal life. I know my teeney, tiny 7.5 week baby is in heaven with the Lord and we will we our baby one day. As my friend said....if my face couldn't be the first that our child saw, how blessed are we that first face our baby saw was that of our heavenly father! For that I am so grateful!!!
> 
> Hugs and prayers to you all! I ask that God know each of your hearts and be with you all in the ways you need to feel Him most at this time.... Amen.

oh sweetheart this made me cry u r really one brave lady wat a insperation u r. wow u words were amazing and really heartfelt. i really want to hug u and i want to thank u for ure preys to us all at this tough time in ure life wat a wonderfull lady u r i feel that god is all around u and u r very loved. god bless u sweet sister:hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Ladies, can I ask again that you could pray over our baby? As you know I've been having spotting. We had a scan 2 days ago to check about the spotting and they found the heartbeat right away, baby was fine and perfect, they said a cyst was causing the bleeding. Yesterday morning I started bleeding almost like a period. It never got on the pad but I thought it was going to stop a couple of times and wasn't very heavy just there so I thought it was maybe the cyst. Well, it never went away and kept bleeding after the dr office was closed and has kept bleeding all night. I am going to the Dr today (had an appointment anyway, but will probably be going earlier) to get everything checked out. I don't think all this bleeding like a period should be going on cyst or no. Please pray for us and our baby right now that everything is OK! I know we had a normal heartbeat 2 days ago, I just want to see another normal heartbeat but am losing hope with all this bleeding! Thanks girls!


----------



## future hopes

ladies please cud u all prey for a lady on here called babee bugs she has had such a awfull time, some of u may have read her thread but for those who havent ill tell u all about her.

she fell pregnant early this year and wen she went for her 12 week scan she was told she had a blited ovem, so she had the sac but no baby some people call it a phantom pregnancy. any how she got pregnant again and sadly had a m/c at 7 weeks, and now she is pregnant again around 4 weeks, she has been such a insperation and has continued to help and answer other ladies questions through out her pain and sadness, pls ladies can u all prey for babbee bugs and her brand new mirracle this ladie really need all the preys she can get. 

thank u ladies and god bless u all:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

markswife10 said:


> Ladies, can I ask again that you could pray over our baby? As you know I've been having spotting. We had a scan 2 days ago to check about the spotting and they found the heartbeat right away, baby was fine and perfect, they said a cyst was causing the bleeding. Yesterday morning I started bleeding almost like a period. It never got on the pad but I thought it was going to stop a couple of times and wasn't very heavy just there so I thought it was maybe the cyst. Well, it never went away and kept bleeding after the dr office was closed and has kept bleeding all night. I am going to the Dr today (had an appointment anyway, but will probably be going earlier) to get everything checked out. I don't think all this bleeding like a period should be going on cyst or no. Please pray for us and our baby right now that everything is OK! I know we had a normal heartbeat 2 days ago, I just want to see another normal heartbeat but am losing hope with all this bleeding! Thanks girls!

dear father pls bring ureself to our sister markswife lord put ure loving safe healing hand upon her baby in her belly and please lord wen our sister has her scan may she c a healthy normol growing baby and may the bleeding be nothing to worry about. may her baby hav a strong pounding h/b and our sister hear resuring news. lord we continue to thank u for life and all the little miricles u have given to us we love u lord and we prey u continue to keep all us sisters anr babies safe from any harm in jesus name armen:hugs:


----------



## LillyLee

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to update you that DH finally made it past another hurdle in the hiring process with the company he's been interviewing with. :happydance: In his career field hiring can take anywhere from 6 months to a year and he's been turned down in the past for not passing a specific portion of the process. He finally found out yesterday that he passed this one ridiculously hard part and he is just so thrilled (because it means that eventually he will be able to be hired)...we're hoping for a 4-5 month timeline now with this company, bar any thing else that could disqualify him at this point, which should be happening right as our baby is born! Thank you ladies for keeping us in your prayers and I will continue to do the same for all of you!


----------



## Beanonorder

Happy Chinese Valentines Day to everyone!

A little out there but thought I'd share just in case anyone wants an extra reason to be romantic today!


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> *Mrs507-*Thank you for that prayer,and I say amen in agreement!This morning I saw this scripture which made me think of the important part that we as women of God play in reaching out to the hurting,the lost,the brokenhearted and those away from the Lord*,"So we are Christs ambassadors; God is making his appeal through us. We speak for Christ when we plead, Come back to God!2 Corinthians 5:20*-We are His ambassadors,representatives and whichever way we can,even if just through prayer we should always remember our job is to ultimately remind others to return to God,before it is too late!xx
> 
> *Mrsamk*-O hun!!I can't imagine how scary that must of felt for you.But we thank God there is still hope yet,when we call on His name-Father God we just lift up our dear sister to You,You created this baby,so this child belongs to You,We just ask today that You will cause Your beautiful creation to develop healthily and perfectly and as You intended.We ask that Your perfect will be done in this babies life.Please give our sister peace,hope and comfort knowing that You are with her every step on this pregnancy journey.We give it all over to You Lord,have full control.In Jesus name amen x You are so welcome here with us hun,please feel free to share with us at any time x
> 
> *Angela2011*-How did you appointment go hun?xx
> 
> *Pipsicle-*It is wonderful to have you on board!Momto2 reminded us of a wonderful scripture that God hasn't give us the spirit of fear,but power,love and a sound mind.So fear is not for you honey as a child of God!So go ahead,get excited and enjoy each day with your baby and the Lord,knowing that He is there with you always xyou stay blessed!Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!xx
> 
> *Melenarz-*You have so been on my mind hun!I thank God that He has filled you with His strength at this time.The words of comfort your friend gave bought me to tears.Jesus truly is our Saviour and it is inspiring to see how you are clinging unto Him at this time.I wish I had something to say that could make it all better,but words fail me.So I will do the best that I can do,which is lift you up to Jesus once more knowing the God of our salvation will comfort you in your time of need.We all love you so much hun and we are all thinking of and praying for you xx thank you for allowing His light to shine through you even during this difficult time.
> 
> Father God,sometimes we do not have the words to try and comfort one another,but through prayer we seek You and ask that You will wrap Your loving arms around our dear sister,her dh and family during this difficult time.Please wipe their tears away and give them the hope and comfort they need to get through the loss of their beautiful child.We thank You that their child is now safe in Your arms and one day they will rejoice in a happy,wonderful reunion together.We give You thanks in Jesus name Amen. xx
> 
> *"The Lord is close to the brokenhearted; He rescues those whose spirits are crushed."Psalm 34:18*
> *Babydreamer*-How wonderful to have you with us!Welcome hun xx We truly thank God for what He is doing in this thread.He has shown Himself to be faithful,a Comforter,a Redeemer,a Strong Tower,all the things He promised,that is what He has been to us all in diffierent ways.We always rejoice when another lady joins us so it is so wonderful to have you xx It is normal to feel nervous especially when you have waited so long for your baby!But living in fear of the worst each day is not the will of God for you,and robbing you of your days which should be filled with joy!Hun I will lift you up to God,knowing that if we all around the world are praying together for you then there will be a shift in how you are feeling and you will be able to enjoy this season of your life,FREE from fear!
> 
> Father Lord,we ask that today You would be with our dear sister.Although she has had good results the enemy is trying to fill her heart with fear and 'what if's'.Lord we know this is not Your will for her,so we rebuke this attack of fear in the name of Jesus,and we put the enemy where he belongs,under our feet!Now that fear knows its place,we ask for our sisters heart to be filled with peace and joy.Let her wake up this morning feeling Your presence and joy unspeakable.Lord we also ask that her dear sweet child,would develop beautifully and healthily and just in the way that You have created him/her to be.We thank You right now in Jesus name Amen x
> 
> Sis it is a pleasure to have you here with us,please feel free to share scriptures and prayers with us at anytime xx
> 
> *Momto2*-I love that cute saying about fear,it is so true I might try and recite it and say it back to myself when needed!Thank you for always sharing and praying with us!xx
> 
> *Me&mrb2011*-Thank you for always praying and sharing with us xx we are praying for you too xx
> 
> *"For where two or three gather together as My followers,I am there among them."Matthew 18:20 *- There are way more than two or three gathered on this thread,so Jesus is DEFINATELY in our midst! xx

My appointment went really well yesterday. My blood pressure and all was doing great. They did not listen to the baby because they said they don't do that until after 13 weeks but I am excited I get to see my baby in the morning on ultrasound at the specialist I am seeing because of my past problems. Thank you so much for your prayers I will update when I have my ultrasound. I am so excited and trying to keep the fear away. I think I will always have a fear of ultrasounds but my faith in God is greater than the fear.:hugs:


----------



## babydreamer02

PrincessBree said:


> *Mrs507-*Thank you for that prayer,and I say amen in agreement!This morning I saw this scripture which made me think of the important part that we as women of God play in reaching out to the hurting,the lost,the brokenhearted and those away from the Lord*,"So we are Christs ambassadors; God is making his appeal through us. We speak for Christ when we plead, Come back to God!2 Corinthians 5:20*-We are His ambassadors,representatives and whichever way we can,even if just through prayer we should always remember our job is to ultimately remind others to return to God,before it is too late!xx
> 
> *Mrsamk*-O hun!!I can't imagine how scary that must of felt for you.But we thank God there is still hope yet,when we call on His name-Father God we just lift up our dear sister to You,You created this baby,so this child belongs to You,We just ask today that You will cause Your beautiful creation to develop healthily and perfectly and as You intended.We ask that Your perfect will be done in this babies life.Please give our sister peace,hope and comfort knowing that You are with her every step on this pregnancy journey.We give it all over to You Lord,have full control.In Jesus name amen x You are so welcome here with us hun,please feel free to share with us at any time x
> 
> *Angela2011*-How did you appointment go hun?xx
> 
> *Pipsicle-*It is wonderful to have you on board!Momto2 reminded us of a wonderful scripture that God hasn't give us the spirit of fear,but power,love and a sound mind.So fear is not for you honey as a child of God!So go ahead,get excited and enjoy each day with your baby and the Lord,knowing that He is there with you always xyou stay blessed!Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!xx
> 
> *Melenarz-*You have so been on my mind hun!I thank God that He has filled you with His strength at this time.The words of comfort your friend gave bought me to tears.Jesus truly is our Saviour and it is inspiring to see how you are clinging unto Him at this time.I wish I had something to say that could make it all better,but words fail me.So I will do the best that I can do,which is lift you up to Jesus once more knowing the God of our salvation will comfort you in your time of need.We all love you so much hun and we are all thinking of and praying for you xx thank you for allowing His light to shine through you even during this difficult time.
> 
> Father God,sometimes we do not have the words to try and comfort one another,but through prayer we seek You and ask that You will wrap Your loving arms around our dear sister,her dh and family during this difficult time.Please wipe their tears away and give them the hope and comfort they need to get through the loss of their beautiful child.We thank You that their child is now safe in Your arms and one day they will rejoice in a happy,wonderful reunion together.We give You thanks in Jesus name Amen. xx
> 
> *"The Lord is close to the brokenhearted; He rescues those whose spirits are crushed."Psalm 34:18*
> *Babydreamer*-How wonderful to have you with us!Welcome hun xx We truly thank God for what He is doing in this thread.He has shown Himself to be faithful,a Comforter,a Redeemer,a Strong Tower,all the things He promised,that is what He has been to us all in diffierent ways.We always rejoice when another lady joins us so it is so wonderful to have you xx It is normal to feel nervous especially when you have waited so long for your baby!But living in fear of the worst each day is not the will of God for you,and robbing you of your days which should be filled with joy!Hun I will lift you up to God,knowing that if we all around the world are praying together for you then there will be a shift in how you are feeling and you will be able to enjoy this season of your life,FREE from fear!
> 
> Father Lord,we ask that today You would be with our dear sister.Although she has had good results the enemy is trying to fill her heart with fear and 'what if's'.Lord we know this is not Your will for her,so we rebuke this attack of fear in the name of Jesus,and we put the enemy where he belongs,under our feet!Now that fear knows its place,we ask for our sisters heart to be filled with peace and joy.Let her wake up this morning feeling Your presence and joy unspeakable.Lord we also ask that her dear sweet child,would develop beautifully and healthily and just in the way that You have created him/her to be.We thank You right now in Jesus name Amen x
> 
> Sis it is a pleasure to have you here with us,please feel free to share scriptures and prayers with us at anytime xx
> 
> *Momto2*-I love that cute saying about fear,it is so true I might try and recite it and say it back to myself when needed!Thank you for always sharing and praying with us!xx
> 
> *Me&mrb2011*-Thank you for always praying and sharing with us xx we are praying for you too xx
> 
> *"For where two or three gather together as My followers,I am there among them."Matthew 18:20 *- There are way more than two or three gathered on this thread,so Jesus is DEFINATELY in our midst! xx


Thank you so much for your warm welcome and embrace. Thank you for your prayers and encouraging words. Sometimes I forget those very things you just reminded me of. I really appreciate this thread and all the ladies involved. I will continue to pray for each of us. 

Here is something that someone gave me andI am passing to you ladies in prayer. 

*Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

Isaiah 41:10*


----------



## babydreamer02

angela2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> *Mrs507-*Thank you for that prayer,and I say amen in agreement!This morning I saw this scripture which made me think of the important part that we as women of God play in reaching out to the hurting,the lost,the brokenhearted and those away from the Lord*,"So we are Christs ambassadors; God is making his appeal through us. We speak for Christ when we plead, Come back to God!2 Corinthians 5:20*-We are His ambassadors,representatives and whichever way we can,even if just through prayer we should always remember our job is to ultimately remind others to return to God,before it is too late!xx
> 
> *Mrsamk*-O hun!!I can't imagine how scary that must of felt for you.But we thank God there is still hope yet,when we call on His name-Father God we just lift up our dear sister to You,You created this baby,so this child belongs to You,We just ask today that You will cause Your beautiful creation to develop healthily and perfectly and as You intended.We ask that Your perfect will be done in this babies life.Please give our sister peace,hope and comfort knowing that You are with her every step on this pregnancy journey.We give it all over to You Lord,have full control.In Jesus name amen x You are so welcome here with us hun,please feel free to share with us at any time x
> 
> *Angela2011*-How did you appointment go hun?xx
> 
> *Pipsicle-*It is wonderful to have you on board!Momto2 reminded us of a wonderful scripture that God hasn't give us the spirit of fear,but power,love and a sound mind.So fear is not for you honey as a child of God!So go ahead,get excited and enjoy each day with your baby and the Lord,knowing that He is there with you always xyou stay blessed!Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!xx
> 
> *Melenarz-*You have so been on my mind hun!I thank God that He has filled you with His strength at this time.The words of comfort your friend gave bought me to tears.Jesus truly is our Saviour and it is inspiring to see how you are clinging unto Him at this time.I wish I had something to say that could make it all better,but words fail me.So I will do the best that I can do,which is lift you up to Jesus once more knowing the God of our salvation will comfort you in your time of need.We all love you so much hun and we are all thinking of and praying for you xx thank you for allowing His light to shine through you even during this difficult time.
> 
> Father God,sometimes we do not have the words to try and comfort one another,but through prayer we seek You and ask that You will wrap Your loving arms around our dear sister,her dh and family during this difficult time.Please wipe their tears away and give them the hope and comfort they need to get through the loss of their beautiful child.We thank You that their child is now safe in Your arms and one day they will rejoice in a happy,wonderful reunion together.We give You thanks in Jesus name Amen. xx
> 
> *"The Lord is close to the brokenhearted; He rescues those whose spirits are crushed."Psalm 34:18*
> *Babydreamer*-How wonderful to have you with us!Welcome hun xx We truly thank God for what He is doing in this thread.He has shown Himself to be faithful,a Comforter,a Redeemer,a Strong Tower,all the things He promised,that is what He has been to us all in diffierent ways.We always rejoice when another lady joins us so it is so wonderful to have you xx It is normal to feel nervous especially when you have waited so long for your baby!But living in fear of the worst each day is not the will of God for you,and robbing you of your days which should be filled with joy!Hun I will lift you up to God,knowing that if we all around the world are praying together for you then there will be a shift in how you are feeling and you will be able to enjoy this season of your life,FREE from fear!
> 
> Father Lord,we ask that today You would be with our dear sister.Although she has had good results the enemy is trying to fill her heart with fear and 'what if's'.Lord we know this is not Your will for her,so we rebuke this attack of fear in the name of Jesus,and we put the enemy where he belongs,under our feet!Now that fear knows its place,we ask for our sisters heart to be filled with peace and joy.Let her wake up this morning feeling Your presence and joy unspeakable.Lord we also ask that her dear sweet child,would develop beautifully and healthily and just in the way that You have created him/her to be.We thank You right now in Jesus name Amen x
> 
> Sis it is a pleasure to have you here with us,please feel free to share scriptures and prayers with us at anytime xx
> 
> *Momto2*-I love that cute saying about fear,it is so true I might try and recite it and say it back to myself when needed!Thank you for always sharing and praying with us!xx
> 
> *Me&mrb2011*-Thank you for always praying and sharing with us xx we are praying for you too xx
> 
> *"For where two or three gather together as My followers,I am there among them."Matthew 18:20 *- There are way more than two or three gathered on this thread,so Jesus is DEFINATELY in our midst! xx
> 
> My appointment went really well yesterday. My blood pressure and all was doing great. They did not listen to the baby because they said they don't do that until after 13 weeks but I am excited I get to see my baby in the morning on ultrasound at the specialist I am seeing because of my past problems. Thank you so much for your prayers I will update when I have my ultrasound. I am so excited and trying to keep the fear away. I think I will always have a fear of ultrasounds but my faith in God is greater than the fear.:hugs:Click to expand...



I pray that you have joy and happiness when seeing your little one on your ultrasound today. Thanks for the update! I love what you said _*my faith in God is greater than the fear*_ God bless!


----------



## Pipsicle

PrincessBree said:


> *Pipsicle-*It is wonderful to have you on board!Momto2 reminded us of a wonderful scripture that God hasn't give us the spirit of fear,but power,love and a sound mind.So fear is not for you honey as a child of God!So go ahead,get excited and enjoy each day with your baby and the Lord,knowing that He is there with you always xyou stay blessed!Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!xx

Thank you so much for the warm welcome.Feel so blessed already :) x


----------



## markswife10

Thank you all SOOOO much for the prayers!!!!

Praise report! Our little bean is doing just fine! We saw him/her on the ultrasound today, the little heart was flickering/beating away <3 There is absolutely no blood in the uterus, and my cervix is completely closed. During my first prenatal appointment today I had a pap, and the Dr. said that there is no blood coming from my cervix at all, only around it. The bleeding is from a leaky cyst on my left ovary that is leaking a lot of blood, but not a concern and will go away by the 10 to 12 weeks. She said bleeding may keep happening until then but not to be concerned unless it gets really heavy with lots of cramping. Please keep praying for that cyst that it will stop bleeding soon (it's so worrying seeing blood even if you know what it is from) and that everything will go smoothly from here on out! :) Thanks girls! <3


----------



## claretc

Morning girls, thanks for the earlier prayers and thoughts. The doctors are concerned that my baby may be ectopic based on the pain send bleeding. I have spent two afternoons in the hospital and have to go for a 6 week scan on wed. I am struggling to cope with this and genuinely feel something is not right. I need my faith more than ever but struggling to see a way through. I know so many if you are going through similar pains abd keep u all in my heart. Say a little prayer. Thanks


----------



## PrincessBree

*Future-* I will be praying for your friend Babybee,sounds like she has really had a rough time of it!

*Angela*- Praise God!! I remember the first time when you posted on this thread and just seeing how the Lord has been moving in your life,from then until now,has been incredible.I rejoice with you hun!!xxYour life is a testimony,leading others to hope in Christ always xx
*
Babydreamer*-  Thank God for the reminder!Also thank you for sharing that verse with us,it sure lifted me! I love the part where it say's be not dismayed for I Am Your God!"I needed to remind myself of that this morning when I thought about how much money we dont have right now lol I had to say...hmm He is MY God,not my money.not my bank account,so He will take care of me,He will uphold me,such a good word.Jesus is soo good!

*Markswife-*Hunni I am so glad to hear that God has come through for you!!Amen!He is so good and answers,when we cry out to Him!We will continue to keep you in our earnest prayers to God xx

*Claretc*- I have had an ectopic myself,so I know that scarey feeling,but hun remember they have not confirmed that it is just yet so try to just give it all to Him.Everytime you feel that worry raise up,you need to take it again,back to the foot of the cross and leave it just there,for the Lord,to take care of we are praying and beliveing God with you :hugs:x *"Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see. "Hebrews 11:1 *


----------



## future hopes

markswife10 said:


> Thank you all SOOOO much for the prayers!!!!
> 
> Praise report! Our little bean is doing just fine! We saw him/her on the ultrasound today, the little heart was flickering/beating away <3 There is absolutely no blood in the uterus, and my cervix is completely closed. During my first prenatal appointment today I had a pap, and the Dr. said that there is no blood coming from my cervix at all, only around it. The bleeding is from a leaky cyst on my left ovary that is leaking a lot of blood, but not a concern and will go away by the 10 to 12 weeks. She said bleeding may keep happening until then but not to be concerned unless it gets really heavy with lots of cramping. Please keep praying for that cyst that it will stop bleeding soon (it's so worrying seeing blood even if you know what it is from) and that everything will go smoothly from here on out! :) Thanks girls! <3

This is fantastic news im so made up for u. I dodnt no cysts cud bleed i have one on my rite overy they found it wen i was 5 wks pregnant and it gave me alot of pain. Not to sure if its still there they didnt say anything at my 12 week scan but i swear sometimes i still get a stinging sensation in that erea but not as much as i did earlier on in my pregnancy. Hope yhe bleeding stops soon. I must thank our lord for listining to our preys so thank u lord amen. And god bless u sister:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

It was a week ago today we were told our baby had died. I have an appointment today to check my hcg levels. We are staying at a friends house in Columbus tonight and having our anniversary pictures done tomorrow morning. I'm struggling emotionally right now and need prayers. I had ordered a special necklace that I plan on always wearing that has my angel baby's birthstone on it. I wanted it so bad for these pictures, and I'm not going to have it, and it breaks my heart. It's too late to cancel at this point, we've already rescheduled on him twice (and he's doing them for free). I just feel a wreck right now.

Thank you for your prayers, and please know you ladies are in my prayers as well....that God will give you all need in good times and bad....He will always see you through.


----------



## PrincessBree

These are some quotes I read in a Christian book about pregnancy-

"Pregnancy gives you a natural desire to improve your character."

"During pregnancy you will find yourself questioning what is most important to you,who you want to be and what legacy you want to pass on to the next generation."

DO you agree??

I have been thinking recently about this group and thank God for surrounding me with such wonderful women,who love Him.However I am aware that there are some ladies,who join who are not born again,or do not know Jesus and I receive them gladly and love to pray for everyone who asks!However,I would hate for anyone to come here and not have the opportunity to receive Christ into their hearts and be born again.

I agree with the author of the quotes above,pregnancy does give you a natural desire to want to be better,get your life together,make important changes and decisions..the most important one of them all,is getting into relationship with God.

Jesus does not want religion,whereby we stick to the rules and the laws and then we make it to Heaven.He also does not want us to just come to Him,only when things are going rough. Have you ever had a friend who only calls you when he/she needs something,and yet for the rest of the year,they don't bother with you?! We all have people in our lives like that..it does not feel good..I admit,at times I have treated God in this way!

If you have children,think of the times when your child has come up and sat on your lap.Not because they want anything,but just because they want to feel your warmth and love.That is how we ought to be with God. Or when our dh comes and give us a cuddle and we think he wants sex,but he doesn;t he just wants to love on his wife.That is how we ought to be with our God. 

As with any relationship it takes time to develop a relationship with God,but His word says that if we draw close to Him,He will draw close to us James 4:8.This drawing close happens by living a simple life of devotion to Him-pray,worship,read His word,talking to Him when doing the dishes,when taking a bath,just as you would talk to a friend.There are really no special ways to pray or talk to Him,He has made a way unique for us all to reach out to Him. It really is as simple as that.The more you do those things,the more you grow in relationship with Him.He wants that for ALL of us.He has a master plan..

God has given the precious gift of children,to bring us all together to pray.I believe that He gave us all children not only so that we would pray for them, but also so that He could get us to get into a relationship with Him too!It would be a terrible thing for us to pray for our children and then us ourselves,not accept Him into our hearts!His master plan is for Him to invade our lives with His love!!

Let me show you want the Bible says about how we get saved.

*"If you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved. For it is by believing in your heart that you are made right with God, and it is by confessing with your mouth that you are saved."Romans 10:9-10*

So we have to confess He is Lord,believe He raised Christ from the dead and ...well that's it!!Simple as that..I urge you today,if you have not already,please say this prayer and allow God to transform your life.He cares for you so much and may even be using what you go through right now to get your attention.He wants us all to live for Him!Now is the time xx 

Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.

I believe that your only begotten Son Jesus Christ shed His precious blood on the cross at Calvary and died for my sins, and I am now willing to turn from my sin.

You said in Your Holy Word, Romans 10:9 that if we confess the Lord our God and believe in our hearts that God raised Jesus from the dead, we shall be saved.

Right now I confess Jesus as the Lord of my soul. With my heart, I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead. This very moment I accept Jesus Christ as my own personal Savior and according to His Word, right now I am saved.

Thank you Jesus for your unlimited grace which has saved me from my sins. I thank you Jesus that your grace is not a reason to continue in sin, but rather it always leads to repentance. Therefore Lord Jesus transform my life so that I may bring glory and honor to you alone and not to myself.

Thank you Jesus for dying for me and giving me eternal life.
Amen.

I pray that you will be blessed in your relationship with the Lord,continue to pray and share with us all.

Much love and blessings 

PrincessBree x


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> It was a week ago today we were told our baby had died. I have an appointment today to check my hcg levels. We are staying at a friends house in Columbus tonight and having our anniversary pictures done tomorrow morning. I'm struggling emotionally right now and need prayers. I had ordered a special necklace that I plan on always wearing that has my angel baby's birthstone on it. I wanted it so bad for these pictures, and I'm not going to have it, and it breaks my heart. It's too late to cancel at this point, we've already rescheduled on him twice (and he's doing them for free). I just feel a wreck right now.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers, and please know you ladies are in my prayers as well....that God will give you all need in good times and bad....He will always see you through.

:hugs::hugs:I am so praying for you hun and you are on my heart.I know its hard,and feels as though you will never smile again,but thas ok to feel a wreck right now hun.Give yourself time to cry,and grieve,no one will resent you for that.It is such a major loss and is difficult to go through.But I promise you not one day will Jesus leave you to go through it alone.Remember we are all praying for you.Our hearts are breaking for you.I am sorry you didnt get your special necklace,I know you wanted it for now.But whenever it comes it will still be just as special thinking of you right now xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MollyMalone

Hello there! May I join the group? I recently found I'm pregnant. We had been TTCing since we got married back in October, but I was diagnosed with PCOS. Did 2 cycles with clomid, both BFPs, stopped TTCing and decided to leave to God's time. After a couple of months DH convinced me to go for a 3rd cycle, I didnt check anything, wasnt taking metformin, folic acid or anything. Don't know when I ovulated exactly and only did the deed when we felt like it since I didnt think anything would happen. Well...5 days before my period was due I decided it had been a long time since I peed on a stick (months) and got a very faint line! Next day I took a CB and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks. Now I'm meant to be 6 weeks, but I think its a little bit less.
At 4 weeks I got a scan because I was freaking out and the Dr couldnt see anything, obviously :blush:
At 5 weeks everything looked fine we could see the sac and the embrio the Dr said, no heartbeat yet, but Dr said we shouldnt be able to pick it up until next week. So I'm having a scan on wednesday to see it and put my mind at ease.

I used to live in Ireland where I had christian friends but since moving to Spain I only have non christian friends and I kinda miss it to be honest.


----------



## Mrs5707

PrincessBree said:


> These are some quotes I read in a Christian book about pregnancy-
> 
> "Pregnancy gives you a natural desire to improve your character."
> 
> "During pregnancy you will find yourself questioning what is most important to you,who you want to be and what legacy you want to pass on to the next generation."
> 
> DO you agree??
> 
> I have been thinking recently about this group and thank God for surrounding me with such wonderful women,who love Him.However I am aware that there are some ladies,who join who are not born again,or do not know Jesus and I receive them gladly and love to pray for everyone who asks!However,I would hate for anyone to come here and not have the opportunity to receive Christ into their hearts and be born again.
> 
> I agree with the author of the quotes above,pregnancy does give you a natural desire to want to be better,get your life together,make important changes and decisions..the most important one of them all,is getting into relationship with God.
> 
> Jesus does not want religion,whereby we stick to the rules and the laws and then we make it to Heaven.He also does not want us to just come to Him,only when things are going rough. Have you ever had a friend who only calls you when he/she needs something,and yet for the rest of the year,they don't bother with you?! We all have people in our lives like that..it does not feel good..I admit,at times I have treated God in this way!
> 
> If you have children,think of the times when your child has come up and sat on your lap.Not because they want anything,but just because they want to feel your warmth and love.That is how we ought to be with God. Or when our dh comes and give us a cuddle and we think he wants sex,but he doesn;t he just wants to love on his wife.That is how we ought to be with our God.
> 
> As with any relationship it takes time to develop a relationship with God,but His word says that if we draw close to Him,He will draw close to us James 4:8.This drawing close happens by living a simple life of devotion to Him-pray,worship,read His word,talking to Him when doing the dishes,when taking a bath,just as you would talk to a friend.There are really no special ways to pray or talk to Him,He has made a way unique for us all to reach out to Him. It really is as simple as that.The more you do those things,the more you grow in relationship with Him.He wants that for ALL of us.He has a master plan..
> 
> God has given the precious gift of children,to bring us all together to pray.I believe that He gave us all children not only so that we would pray for them, but also so that He could get us to get into a relationship with Him too!It would be a terrible thing for us to pray for our children and then us ourselves,not accept Him into our hearts!His master plan is for Him to invade our lives with His love!!
> 
> Let me show you want the Bible says about how we get saved.
> 
> *"If you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved. For it is by believing in your heart that you are made right with God, and it is by confessing with your mouth that you are saved."Romans 10:9-10*
> 
> So we have to confess He is Lord,believe He raised Christ from the dead and ...well that's it!!Simple as that..I urge you today,if you have not already,please say this prayer and allow God to transform your life.He cares for you so much and may even be using what you go through right now to get your attention.He wants us all to live for Him!Now is the time xx
> 
> Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.
> 
> I believe that your only begotten Son Jesus Christ shed His precious blood on the cross at Calvary and died for my sins, and I am now willing to turn from my sin.
> 
> You said in Your Holy Word, Romans 10:9 that if we confess the Lord our God and believe in our hearts that God raised Jesus from the dead, we shall be saved.
> 
> Right now I confess Jesus as the Lord of my soul. With my heart, I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead. This very moment I accept Jesus Christ as my own personal Savior and according to His Word, right now I am saved.
> 
> Thank you Jesus for your unlimited grace which has saved me from my sins. I thank you Jesus that your grace is not a reason to continue in sin, but rather it always leads to repentance. Therefore Lord Jesus transform my life so that I may bring glory and honor to you alone and not to myself.
> 
> Thank you Jesus for dying for me and giving me eternal life.
> Amen.
> 
> I pray that you will be blessed in your relationship with the Lord,continue to pray and share with us all.
> 
> Much love and blessings
> 
> PrincessBree x[/FONT][/FONT]

Bree that was absolutely beautiful. I'm sitting here in tears reading it and praying that it touches other hearts like it has mine. I pray that every mother to be on this thread that reads this post if she hasn't already accepts Jesus as her own personal Savior. God is using you in a special way and I am so thankful to have had the opportunity to see Him through you! Love you girl!!


----------



## PrincessBree

MollyMalone said:


> Hello there! May I join the group? I recently found I'm pregnant. We had been TTCing since we got married back in October, but I was diagnosed with PCOS. Did 2 cycles with clomid, both BFPs, stopped TTCing and decided to leave to God's time. After a couple of months DH convinced me to go for a 3rd cycle, I didnt check anything, wasnt taking metformin, folic acid or anything. Don't know when I ovulated exactly and only did the deed when we felt like it since I didnt think anything would happen. Well...5 days before my period was due I decided it had been a long time since I peed on a stick (months) and got a very faint line! Next day I took a CB and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks. Now I'm meant to be 6 weeks, but I think its a little bit less.
> At 4 weeks I got a scan because I was freaking out and the Dr couldnt see anything, obviously :blush:
> At 5 weeks everything looked fine we could see the sac and the embrio the Dr said, no heartbeat yet, but Dr said we shouldnt be able to pick it up until next week. So I'm having a scan on wednesday to see it and put my mind at ease.
> 
> I used to live in Ireland where I had christian friends but since moving to Spain I only have non christian friends and I kinda miss it to be honest.

Hey Molly!Welcome!!Congrats on your pregnancy!Thanx for sharing your testimony was really encouraging actually!I love those times,when we stop trying to make something happen and then BAM<God just shows up unexpectedely,and unannounced!What a special blessing and surprise for you and dh!!Well I pray God gives you a happy and healthy 9 months and Gods blessing of health and perfect development for you and baby xx 

I hope you make lots of friends and find the support you need here with us!Always feel free to share anythign with us anytime!x

Afm,my name is Bree,God lead me to start this group when I was pregnant I sadly lost the baby as he was a little ectopic beany baby :cloud9:.But God has continued to show me His love,grace,mercy and peace in such a personal way.Though that was up there with one of the worst things that has ever happened in my life,the most awful painful loss.God has shown up in my life like never before and I have come even closer to Him through it.Now me and dh are just waiting on God to lead us in when to start "trying" again.

I love to pray and share with all of the wonderful ladies here and I am so happy to have you join us!

Blessings to you and your bean xx:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mrs5707 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some quotes I read in a Christian book about pregnancy-
> 
> "Pregnancy gives you a natural desire to improve your character."
> 
> "During pregnancy you will find yourself questioning what is most important to you,who you want to be and what legacy you want to pass on to the next generation."
> 
> DO you agree??
> 
> I have been thinking recently about this group and thank God for surrounding me with such wonderful women,who love Him.However I am aware that there are some ladies,who join who are not born again,or do not know Jesus and I receive them gladly and love to pray for everyone who asks!However,I would hate for anyone to come here and not have the opportunity to receive Christ into their hearts and be born again.
> 
> I agree with the author of the quotes above,pregnancy does give you a natural desire to want to be better,get your life together,make important changes and decisions..the most important one of them all,is getting into relationship with God.
> 
> Jesus does not want religion,whereby we stick to the rules and the laws and then we make it to Heaven.He also does not want us to just come to Him,only when things are going rough. Have you ever had a friend who only calls you when he/she needs something,and yet for the rest of the year,they don't bother with you?! We all have people in our lives like that..it does not feel good..I admit,at times I have treated God in this way!
> 
> If you have children,think of the times when your child has come up and sat on your lap.Not because they want anything,but just because they want to feel your warmth and love.That is how we ought to be with God. Or when our dh comes and give us a cuddle and we think he wants sex,but he doesn;t he just wants to love on his wife.That is how we ought to be with our God.
> 
> As with any relationship it takes time to develop a relationship with God,but His word says that if we draw close to Him,He will draw close to us James 4:8.This drawing close happens by living a simple life of devotion to Him-pray,worship,read His word,talking to Him when doing the dishes,when taking a bath,just as you would talk to a friend.There are really no special ways to pray or talk to Him,He has made a way unique for us all to reach out to Him. It really is as simple as that.The more you do those things,the more you grow in relationship with Him.He wants that for ALL of us.He has a master plan..
> 
> God has given the precious gift of children,to bring us all together to pray.I believe that He gave us all children not only so that we would pray for them, but also so that He could get us to get into a relationship with Him too!It would be a terrible thing for us to pray for our children and then us ourselves,not accept Him into our hearts!His master plan is for Him to invade our lives with His love!!
> 
> Let me show you want the Bible says about how we get saved.
> 
> *"If you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved. For it is by believing in your heart that you are made right with God, and it is by confessing with your mouth that you are saved."Romans 10:9-10*
> 
> So we have to confess He is Lord,believe He raised Christ from the dead and ...well that's it!!Simple as that..I urge you today,if you have not already,please say this prayer and allow God to transform your life.He cares for you so much and may even be using what you go through right now to get your attention.He wants us all to live for Him!Now is the time xx
> 
> Dear God in heaven, I come to you in the name of Jesus. I acknowledge to You that I am a sinner, and I am sorry for my sins and the life that I have lived; I need your forgiveness.
> 
> I believe that your only begotten Son Jesus Christ shed His precious blood on the cross at Calvary and died for my sins, and I am now willing to turn from my sin.
> 
> You said in Your Holy Word, Romans 10:9 that if we confess the Lord our God and believe in our hearts that God raised Jesus from the dead, we shall be saved.
> 
> Right now I confess Jesus as the Lord of my soul. With my heart, I believe that God raised Jesus from the dead. This very moment I accept Jesus Christ as my own personal Savior and according to His Word, right now I am saved.
> 
> Thank you Jesus for your unlimited grace which has saved me from my sins. I thank you Jesus that your grace is not a reason to continue in sin, but rather it always leads to repentance. Therefore Lord Jesus transform my life so that I may bring glory and honor to you alone and not to myself.
> 
> Thank you Jesus for dying for me and giving me eternal life.
> Amen.
> 
> I pray that you will be blessed in your relationship with the Lord,continue to pray and share with us all.
> 
> Much love and blessings
> 
> PrincessBree x[/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> Bree that was absolutely beautiful. I'm sitting here in tears reading it and praying that it touches other hearts like it has mine. I pray that every mother to be on this thread that reads this post if she hasn't already accepts Jesus as her own personal Savior. God is using you in a special way and I am so thankful to have had the opportunity to see Him through you! Love you girl!!Click to expand...

:hugs:Mrs!I am literally humbled to the point of tears because of the grace of our awesome God!He has been so good to us!I am just a vessel,this post was really all Him!!All glory to His name!I am also praying with you that ladies,mommies,whoever will receive Christ because of this post,God is definately moving amongst us!!:happydance:
Love you too hun and really appreciate you so much!! xx


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

Happy Friday Mommies!! 
I just wanted to stop in very quickly and let you all know I have been praying for the mothers and their children. I wanted to share something with you all that I read the other day. 
_"Always be glad because of the Lord! I will say it again; Be glad... Dont worry about anything, but pray about everything. With thankful hearts offer your prayers and requests to God." Philippians 4:4 and 6_
I am not very good with remembering verses from the bible but I like to share :D I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend and you will be in prayers. 

Be blessed. 

Sabrina


----------



## claretc

Thdnk you for ur kind thoughts and words bree. U are an inspiration and I pray for everything u deserve x


----------



## angela2011

Thank you all for your prayers. I just want to take time to give praise to a awesome loving God. I had my ultrasound this morning and baby is doing great with a perfect heartbeat of 176. I am so thankful for any glance I have of my baby and can't wait till my baby is born and safe in my arms. Thank you bree for the lovely prayer. i am praying to that it will lead someone that is lost to the Lord.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> It was a week ago today we were told our baby had died. I have an appointment today to check my hcg levels. We are staying at a friends house in Columbus tonight and having our anniversary pictures done tomorrow morning. I'm struggling emotionally right now and need prayers. I had ordered a special necklace that I plan on always wearing that has my angel baby's birthstone on it. I wanted it so bad for these pictures, and I'm not going to have it, and it breaks my heart. It's too late to cancel at this point, we've already rescheduled on him twice (and he's doing them for free). I just feel a wreck right now.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers, and please know you ladies are in my prayers as well....that God will give you all need in good times and bad....He will always see you through.

praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

future hopes said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all SOOOO much for the prayers!!!!
> 
> Praise report! Our little bean is doing just fine! We saw him/her on the ultrasound today, the little heart was flickering/beating away <3 There is absolutely no blood in the uterus, and my cervix is completely closed. During my first prenatal appointment today I had a pap, and the Dr. said that there is no blood coming from my cervix at all, only around it. The bleeding is from a leaky cyst on my left ovary that is leaking a lot of blood, but not a concern and will go away by the 10 to 12 weeks. She said bleeding may keep happening until then but not to be concerned unless it gets really heavy with lots of cramping. Please keep praying for that cyst that it will stop bleeding soon (it's so worrying seeing blood even if you know what it is from) and that everything will go smoothly from here on out! :) Thanks girls! <3
> 
> This is fantastic news im so made up for u. I dodnt no cysts cud bleed i have one on my rite overy they found it wen i was 5 wks pregnant and it gave me alot of pain. Not to sure if its still there they didnt say anything at my 12 week scan but i swear sometimes i still get a stinging sensation in that erea but not as much as i did earlier on in my pregnancy. Hope yhe bleeding stops soon. I must thank our lord for listining to our preys so thank u lord amen. And god bless u sister:hugs:Click to expand...

We are very happy and relieved to know baby is fine and growing safe and sound :) I didn't know a cyst could bleed like that either (and it seriously is like a light period flow, not enough to get on the pad but enough to wipe a lot when I go to the bathroom). I'm just hoping it stops soon because it is annoying. At least I know it should be gone by the 12th week, so it won't be too much longer (although longer than my ticker says because I haven't changed it since our scan, our baby is just over 7 weeks). But yes, Thank you JESUS for the answered prayers!!! And thank you sister for praying for me and our bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Love all u ladies on this thread im.so thankfull to our lord for finding all u lovely lovely ladies:hugs:


Melenarz u r in my thoughts sweetheart:hugs:


----------



## babydreamer02

CoilygrlBooth said:


> Happy Friday Mommies!!
> I just wanted to stop in very quickly and let you all know I have been praying for the mothers and their children. I wanted to share something with you all that I read the other day.
> _"Always be glad because of the Lord! I will say it again; Be glad... Dont worry about anything, but pray about everything. With thankful hearts offer your prayers and requests to God." Philippians 4:4 and 6_
> I am not very good with remembering verses from the bible but I like to share :D I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend and you will be in prayers.
> 
> Be blessed.
> 
> Sabrina

Thank you so much for praying for us all. I too will continue to pray for you and the rest of the women in this group. Thank you also for the words..very powerful..God Bless


----------



## babydreamer02

I just want you ladies to know that I am praying for you all. I pray that the grace of God protects us, our pregnancies and those in our lives. I pray that we each are blessed with knowing that God is real and he is here for us and will never forsake us. When we think we aren't worthy of a blessing God says otherwise..Be blessed ladies


----------



## PrincessBree

CoilygrlBooth said:


> Happy Friday Mommies!!
> I just wanted to stop in very quickly and let you all know I have been praying for the mothers and their children. I wanted to share something with you all that I read the other day.
> _"Always be glad because of the Lord! I will say it again; Be glad... Dont worry about anything, but pray about everything. With thankful hearts offer your prayers and requests to God." Philippians 4:4 and 6_
> I am not very good with remembering verses from the bible but I like to share :D I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend and you will be in prayers.
> 
> Be blessed.
> 
> Sabrina

Hey Sabrina

Just wanted to say Thankyou for this!I have literally been challenged by the concept of giving all of my worries to God this week instead of reacting to them like I normally would!This scripture is a beautiful reminder of how to do it!Its literally a method,a formula,Gods formula and it WORKS let me tell ya!Thanks for sharing hun really needed to read this today!!Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

babydreamer02 said:


> I just want you ladies to know that I am praying for you all. I pray that the grace of God protects us, our pregnancies and those in our lives. I pray that we each are blessed with knowing that God is real and he is here for us and will never forsake us. When we think we aren't worthy of a blessing God says otherwise..Be blessed ladies

*"When we think we aren't worthy of a blessing God says otherwise.."*

Hun this is beautiful it truly reminds me of the grace and mercies of our God not cos of who we are or what we have done but because God loves us and desires to bless His children!When I lost baby I literally thougt God just did not want to bless me and I convinced myself I was not worthy of His love and blessing!But my God He has literally shown me His heart for His children and His desire to prosper them!Now I bask in His love and blessings every single day.Thanks for this!Literally bought tears to my eyes!!Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies!!

This morning I have a prayer request.On Thursday I got my second cycle since having surgery for my ectopic angel.I really just need some strength because it is taking quite a toll on my body I feel very weak and drained and im literally relaying on the strength of God!

As I am a liturgical dancer I will be dancing for 3 services at my church tommorow and I need His strength to get through that since I feel so drained!Can you please pray that when I dance lives will be touched by God as it is the first time I will dance at my church since loosing baby.I really want to be able to reflect what God has done for me through my dancing and minister to the broken.

Also in those moments when i feel empty and sad please can you pray that God will fill me up with more of His presence to continue in growing closer to Him during this healing process xThank you so much.:hugs:

Love and blessings to all have a wonderful weekend!!!Xxx


----------



## meandmrb2011

angela2011 said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. I just want to take time to give praise to a awesome loving God. I had my ultrasound this morning and baby is doing great with a perfect heartbeat of 176. I am so thankful for any glance I have of my baby and can't wait till my baby is born and safe in my arms. Thank you bree for the lovely prayer. i am praying to that it will lead someone that is lost to the Lord.:hugs:

I am happy your baby is doing well , i just wanted to share that my baby had a heartrate of 174bpm. It was nice for me to hear another lady whos baby had a higher hr too. :thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> This morning I have a prayer request.On Thursday I got my second cycle since having surgery for my ectopic angel.I really just need some strength because it is taking quite a toll on my body I feel very weak and drained and im literally relaying on the strength of God!
> 
> As I am a liturgical dancer I will be dancing for 3 services at my church tommorow and I need His strength to get through that since I feel so drained!Can you please pray that when I dance lives will be touched by God as it is the first time I will dance at my church since loosing baby.I really want to be able to reflect what God has done for me through my dancing and minister to the broken.
> 
> Also in those moments when i feel empty and sad please can you pray that God will fill me up with more of His presence to continue in growing closer to Him during this healing process xThank you so much.:hugs:
> 
> Love and blessings to all have a wonderful weekend!!!Xxx

Hey Bree :hug: 

Here are some verses incl my life verse to encourage you through this weekend :hugs: 

Philippians 4:13 I can do all things through him who strengthens me. (my life verse)


1 Chronicles 16:11 Seek the LORD and his strength; seek his presence continually!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98nG3xH02wo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## future hopes

hay ladies hope ure all feeling well today and have a great day. ive just ordered me a angels sound dopler ive heard a few people on here say there good and can pick up hb from 12 weeks so ive ordered one, shud come on wednesday.

i have a high risk pregnancy consultant app on tuesday ill b 15 weeks and im hoping ill get to hear babys hb for the first time:thumbup:
i was also told at my 12 weeks scan that my consultant may scan me again and im really hoping she does as ive heard they can tell the sex from 15 weeks and id love to know it wud also be really reasuring c in sprout again so i really hope she does scan me.

please cud u all continue to keep me in ure preyers i am feeling alot more positive now but somedays i do get worried and scered somethings gonna happen. u guys hav been a tower of strength to me since ive found u and i really believe god brought u all to me.

love u all and care about u all u its like ive got lots of new best friends and i am so thankfull:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## future hopes

meandmrb2011 said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers. I just want to take time to give praise to a awesome loving God. I had my ultrasound this morning and baby is doing great with a perfect heartbeat of 176. I am so thankful for any glance I have of my baby and can't wait till my baby is born and safe in my arms. Thank you bree for the lovely prayer. i am praying to that it will lead someone that is lost to the Lord.:hugs:
> 
> I am happy your baby is doing well , i just wanted to share that my baby had a heartrate of 174bpm. It was nice for me to hear another lady whos baby had a higher hr too. :thumbup:Click to expand...


so happy for u both:hugs:


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

PrincessBree said:


> CoilygrlBooth said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Mommies!!
> I just wanted to stop in very quickly and let you all know I have been praying for the mothers and their children. I wanted to share something with you all that I read the other day.
> _"Always be glad because of the Lord! I will say it again; Be glad... Dont worry about anything, but pray about everything. With thankful hearts offer your prayers and requests to God." Philippians 4:4 and 6_
> I am not very good with remembering verses from the bible but I like to share :D I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend and you will be in prayers.
> 
> Be blessed.
> 
> Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sabrina
> 
> Just wanted to say Thankyou for this!I have literally been challenged by the concept of giving all of my worries to God this week instead of reacting to them like I normally would!This scripture is a beautiful reminder of how to do it!Its literally a method,a formula,Gods formula and it WORKS let me tell ya!Thanks for sharing hun really needed to read this today!!XxClick to expand...

Thank you Bree!
I too am guilty of having a little trouble lately with not worrying. I have been holding onto this quote like its the Lords coat tail because its a constant reminder that He doesnt want us to worry. He just wants to be glad and leave the heavy stuff to Him. What a glorious and loving Father we have :hugs:

xx


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers. I just want to take time to give praise to a awesome loving God. I had my ultrasound this morning and baby is doing great with a perfect heartbeat of 176. I am so thankful for any glance I have of my baby and can't wait till my baby is born and safe in my arms. Thank you bree for the lovely prayer. i am praying to that it will lead someone that is lost to the Lord.:hugs:
> 
> I am happy your baby is doing well , i just wanted to share that my baby had a heartrate of 174bpm. It was nice for me to hear another lady whos baby had a higher hr too. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you. I have heard the higher heartrate can mean a girl but you never know


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> hay ladies hope ure all feeling well today and have a great day. ive just ordered me a angels sound dopler ive heard a few people on here say there good and can pick up hb from 12 weeks so ive ordered one, shud come on wednesday.
> 
> i have a high risk pregnancy consultant app on tuesday ill b 15 weeks and im hoping ill get to hear babys hb for the first time:thumbup:
> i was also told at my 12 weeks scan that my consultant may scan me again and im really hoping she does as ive heard they can tell the sex from 15 weeks and id love to know it wud also be really reasuring c in sprout again so i really hope she does scan me.
> 
> please cud u all continue to keep me in ure preyers i am feeling alot more positive now but somedays i do get worried and scered somethings gonna happen. u guys hav been a tower of strength to me since ive found u and i really believe god brought u all to me.
> 
> love u all and care about u all u its like ive got lots of new best friends and i am so thankfull:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

praise God that your pregnancy is going so well so far.Before you know it you will be holding your baby in your arms. You are in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> This morning I have a prayer request.On Thursday I got my second cycle since having surgery for my ectopic angel.I really just need some strength because it is taking quite a toll on my body I feel very weak and drained and im literally relaying on the strength of God!
> 
> As I am a liturgical dancer I will be dancing for 3 services at my church tommorow and I need His strength to get through that since I feel so drained!Can you please pray that when I dance lives will be touched by God as it is the first time I will dance at my church since loosing baby.I really want to be able to reflect what God has done for me through my dancing and minister to the broken.
> 
> Also in those moments when i feel empty and sad please can you pray that God will fill me up with more of His presence to continue in growing closer to Him during this healing process xThank you so much.:hugs:
> 
> Love and blessings to all have a wonderful weekend!!!Xxx

Oh Bree, how exciting to hear! The liturgical dancers are my church are just amazing, I LOVE when they dance, it's such a beautiful expression of worship. 

Dear Heavenly Father,
I lift our sister Bree up to you. I pray that you give her your godly strength to beautifully reflect her love for you and the lost, and the ones that are broken by trials of their own...let her reflect the trials she has overcome with the loss of her precious baby and to glow with the praise that is going straight to you. I pray that you touch the lives of every person watching, and bless them with a power of warmth and love that undeniably is straight from you.


----------



## Mom To 2

meandmrb2011 said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers. I just want to take time to give praise to a awesome loving God. I had my ultrasound this morning and baby is doing great with a perfect heartbeat of 176. I am so thankful for any glance I have of my baby and can't wait till my baby is born and safe in my arms. Thank you bree for the lovely prayer. i am praying to that it will lead someone that is lost to the Lord.:hugs:
> 
> I am happy your baby is doing well , i just wanted to share that my baby had a heartrate of 174bpm. It was nice for me to hear another lady whos baby had a higher hr too. :thumbup:Click to expand...

My 2nd ultrasound at 11 weeks baby's heart rate was 167, I'm thinking it's a girl.
At my 7 week one it was 188!


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> This morning I have a prayer request.On Thursday I got my second cycle since having surgery for my ectopic angel.I really just need some strength because it is taking quite a toll on my body I feel very weak and drained and im literally relaying on the strength of God!
> 
> As I am a liturgical dancer I will be dancing for 3 services at my church tommorow and I need His strength to get through that since I feel so drained!Can you please pray that when I dance lives will be touched by God as it is the first time I will dance at my church since loosing baby.I really want to be able to reflect what God has done for me through my dancing and minister to the broken.
> 
> Also in those moments when i feel empty and sad please can you pray that God will fill me up with more of His presence to continue in growing closer to Him during this healing process xThank you so much.:hugs:
> 
> Love and blessings to all have a wonderful weekend!!!Xxx

Dear Lord I come to you lifting up my sister PrincessBree. I pray that you will give her strength lord as she dances in your glory giving praise to you and ministering for you. I am sure all that see her will be moved by her and see your light through her as all of us have. She has been a true blessing to us at this thread and we thank you for her. Lord please take away all her sadness and replace it with joy that only you can provide. Thank you for holding her close during the hard times she has been through and just help her to remember all the joys and blessing you have in store for her. You are a amazing God and we love you. In Jesus name I pray amen:hugs:


----------



## mazzie1984

My babys was 175bpm at 6 weeks.:)


----------



## meandmrb2011

All the ladies whos babies had a high hr should defo share when they find out what sex (for us birth day) then we can see how much truth is in the hr/babies sex theory!!


----------



## Mom To 2

I will for sure! My next doc appt is Thurs, we will schedule my ultrasound then. I am soooo excited!


----------



## babydreamer02

Ladies, Can I ask that you all say a prayer for me and baby. I have a sono tomorrow am to see the baby and hear the heartbeat. I have been praying all day and night and I still have that natural nervousness. I just ask that you all keep me in your thoughts! THanks ladies!


----------



## meandmrb2011

babydreamer02 said:


> Ladies, Can I ask that you all say a prayer for me and baby. I have a sono tomorrow am to see the baby and hear the heartbeat. I have been praying all day and night and I still have that natural nervousness. I just ask that you all keep me in your thoughts! THanks ladies!

Will keep you in my thoughts , Hoping baby is a little wriggler for momma :hug:


----------



## angela2011

babydreamer02 said:


> Ladies, Can I ask that you all say a prayer for me and baby. I have a sono tomorrow am to see the baby and hear the heartbeat. I have been praying all day and night and I still have that natural nervousness. I just ask that you all keep me in your thoughts! THanks ladies!

Dear Lord I lift our sister babydreamer02 up to you and pray that you will be with her during her scan. Please remove her nervousness and replace it with joy. Lord i pray that her scan goes great and she gets to see her healthy baby on the screen. In Jesus name I pray amen

can't wait to hear about your wonderful scan:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

babydreamer02 said:


> Ladies, Can I ask that you all say a prayer for me and baby. I have a sono tomorrow am to see the baby and hear the heartbeat. I have been praying all day and night and I still have that natural nervousness. I just ask that you all keep me in your thoughts! THanks ladies!

in my prayers this morning as are the rest of your ladies:)


----------



## MsTX

babydreamer02 said:


> Ladies, Can I ask that you all say a prayer for me and baby. I have a sono tomorrow am to see the baby and hear the heartbeat. I have been praying all day and night and I still have that natural nervousness. I just ask that you all keep me in your thoughts! THanks ladies!

Praying for you this morning!


----------



## jewelstar

Good morning, ladies!
I went in for my midwife appointment and it went so well! After she did a physical exam, she noted that my uterus was already pushed up above my pelvis and wanted to try to hear the baby's heartbeat on the doppler. She wasn't sure she's be able to hear it, but she wanted to try. Well, she heard it!! Loud and clear! Praise the Lord! She said that although I've had some bleeding and brown spotting, this pregnancy looks as healthy as can be! I'm so incredibly happy!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Need some prayer ladies , i am scheduled to see my physician at 13weeks to discuss me starting the progesterone shots at 16weeks. But i dropped into my OB clinic today as it feels like my uterus is a little irritable already . I'm not getting pain or bleeding but i can feel it tighten & twitch a lot over these last few days . So i am just waiting on a call back from the nurse & i guess they will decide if they want to wait or get me on the shots sooner rather than later ..... Anyway i just need peace of mind & to be able to relax !!!! :wacko:


----------



## jewelstar

meandmrb2011 said:


> Need some prayer ladies , i am scheduled to see my physician at 13weeks to discuss me starting the progesterone shots at 16weeks. But i dropped into my OB clinic today as it feels like my uterus is a little irritable already . I'm not getting pain or bleeding but i can feel it tighten & twitch a lot over these last few days . So i am just waiting on a call back from the nurse & i guess they will decide if they want to wait or get me on the shots sooner rather than later ..... Anyway i just need peace of mind & to be able to relax !!!! :wacko:

Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers today!


----------



## angela2011

jewelstar said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> I went in for my midwife appointment and it went so well! After she did a physical exam, she noted that my uterus was already pushed up above my pelvis and wanted to try to hear the baby's heartbeat on the doppler. She wasn't sure she's be able to hear it, but she wanted to try. Well, she heard it!! Loud and clear! Praise the Lord! She said that although I've had some bleeding and brown spotting, this pregnancy looks as healthy as can be! I'm so incredibly happy!

Thank God!!! I am so happy for you:thumbup: I just love to read all the great updates:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> Need some prayer ladies , i am scheduled to see my physician at 13weeks to discuss me starting the progesterone shots at 16weeks. But i dropped into my OB clinic today as it feels like my uterus is a little irritable already . I'm not getting pain or bleeding but i can feel it tighten & twitch a lot over these last few days . So i am just waiting on a call back from the nurse & i guess they will decide if they want to wait or get me on the shots sooner rather than later ..... Anyway i just need peace of mind & to be able to relax !!!! :wacko:

Praying for you. I have heard good things about the shots. In fact my doctor wants me to begin them at 16 weeks as well because I had my first son at 26 weeks and had early labor with my second son but still went to full term with him but just to be on the safe side I am going to have the shots. (even though I am terrified of the shot in my hip) keep us updated if they are going to start the shots early. Do you have a history of preterm labor? Best of luck and prayers going up for you:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

angela2011 said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Need some prayer ladies , i am scheduled to see my physician at 13weeks to discuss me starting the progesterone shots at 16weeks. But i dropped into my OB clinic today as it feels like my uterus is a little irritable already . I'm not getting pain or bleeding but i can feel it tighten & twitch a lot over these last few days . So i am just waiting on a call back from the nurse & i guess they will decide if they want to wait or get me on the shots sooner rather than later ..... Anyway i just need peace of mind & to be able to relax !!!! :wacko:
> 
> Praying for you. I have heard good things about the shots. In fact my doctor wants me to begin them at 16 weeks as well because I had my first son at 26 weeks and had early labor with my second son but still went to full term with him but just to be on the safe side I am going to have the shots. (even though I am terrified of the shot in my hip) keep us updated if they are going to start the shots early. Do you have a history of preterm labor? Best of luck and prayers going up for you:hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou :hugs: Yes i had PROM from 26+5 with my daughter , then i eventually had chorioamnionitis at 32+3 so was induced then had a emer. c-sec! I will defo let you know what happens , as soon as i know !! 

Thankyou Jewelstar , i am happy you got to hear baby through doppler :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies just a quick note to you all I have been praying for you all and rejoicing also in your testimonies.This weekend has been a holiday in the uk so I have been havin family time so I couldn't get on as much! 

I'm in church right now at a conference but wanted to drop in and let you all know your in my heart and prayers 

Many blessings to all xx 

PrincessBree


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, if you could please keep praying for me. I'm finding myself falling into a depression that I am so scared I won't be able 'shake'. I've been treated for depression in the past and I hate the meds. I just feel myself getting so irritable, angry and upset so easily. If I don't have something to keep me occupied, I just fall apart. I feel no happiness inside right now. I started a new job at work, and I was in Pittsburgh for 3 weeks training when I lost my baby. I hate my job.....I blame it and the stress for losing my baby. I have no appetite. I just don't care about anything. I know you all tell me not to apologize for asking for prayer, but I feel I should given my state and all the happiness you all feel and deserve and I am trying sooooo hard to share in it with you all, I wish you all nothing but the best and think of you all often!!!
Thank you for your continued prayers and support....


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies, if you could please keep praying for me. I'm finding myself falling into a depression that I am so scared I won't be able 'shake'. I've been treated for depression in the past and I hate the meds. I just feel myself getting so irritable, angry and upset so easily. If I don't have something to keep me occupied, I just fall apart. I feel no happiness inside right now. I started a new job at work, and I was in Pittsburgh for 3 weeks training when I lost my baby. I hate my job.....I blame it and the stress for losing my baby. I have no appetite. I just don't care about anything. I know you all tell me not to apologize for asking for prayer, but I feel I should given my state and all the happiness you all feel and deserve and I am trying sooooo hard to share in it with you all, I wish you all nothing but the best and think of you all often!!!
> Thank you for your continued prayers and support....

Hun I am praying for you I felt the same when I lost baby and it may well feel like that for a while.You have lost a child and it's a very real grief just as painful as loosing someone you had known for years.This was your child and your feelins and pain are valid.Dont pressure yourself to feel good or happy hun if you need to cry scream or shout just do it,whatever you need to grieve just do it hun.I promise you God will not leave your side even when you feel as though He has left you to go through alone His words says He will never give up on us.

God knows how much you want and need Him right now and He is near to the broken hearted you are not alone.

The Bible says that we should rejoice with those that are rejoicing and mourn with those that are mourning so hun because of that we are here for you to support you and help you through your process of healing.The Lord often places you on the hearts of the ladies on here me included.

We love you and are lifting you up to God at this difficult time 

Xx


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies just a quick note to you all I have been praying for you all and rejoicing also in your testimonies.This weekend has been a holiday in the uk so I have been havin family time so I couldn't get on as much!
> 
> I'm in church right now at a conference but wanted to drop in and let you all know your in my heart and prayers
> 
> Many blessings to all xx
> 
> PrincessBree

Hope you are enjoying your Holiday and time with family and church. I also hope your dance went well:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies, if you could please keep praying for me. I'm finding myself falling into a depression that I am so scared I won't be able 'shake'. I've been treated for depression in the past and I hate the meds. I just feel myself getting so irritable, angry and upset so easily. If I don't have something to keep me occupied, I just fall apart. I feel no happiness inside right now. I started a new job at work, and I was in Pittsburgh for 3 weeks training when I lost my baby. I hate my job.....I blame it and the stress for losing my baby. I have no appetite. I just don't care about anything. I know you all tell me not to apologize for asking for prayer, but I feel I should given my state and all the happiness you all feel and deserve and I am trying sooooo hard to share in it with you all, I wish you all nothing but the best and think of you all often!!!
> Thank you for your continued prayers and support....

praying for you hun and many hugs to you:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies, if you could please keep praying for me. I'm finding myself falling into a depression that I am so scared I won't be able 'shake'. I've been treated for depression in the past and I hate the meds. I just feel myself getting so irritable, angry and upset so easily. If I don't have something to keep me occupied, I just fall apart. I feel no happiness inside right now. I started a new job at work, and I was in Pittsburgh for 3 weeks training when I lost my baby. I hate my job.....I blame it and the stress for losing my baby. I have no appetite. I just don't care about anything. I know you all tell me not to apologize for asking for prayer, but I feel I should given my state and all the happiness you all feel and deserve and I am trying sooooo hard to share in it with you all, I wish you all nothing but the best and think of you all often!!!
> Thank you for your continued prayers and support....

praying for you sweetie. hoping you feel comforted and normal again soon.. we are here if you need anything


----------



## Mom To 2

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies, if you could please keep praying for me. I'm finding myself falling into a depression that I am so scared I won't be able 'shake'. I've been treated for depression in the past and I hate the meds. I just feel myself getting so irritable, angry and upset so easily. If I don't have something to keep me occupied, I just fall apart. I feel no happiness inside right now. I started a new job at work, and I was in Pittsburgh for 3 weeks training when I lost my baby. I hate my job.....I blame it and the stress for losing my baby. I have no appetite. I just don't care about anything. I know you all tell me not to apologize for asking for prayer, but I feel I should given my state and all the happiness you all feel and deserve and I am trying sooooo hard to share in it with you all, I wish you all nothing but the best and think of you all often!!!
> Thank you for your continued prayers and support....

I am so sorry with what your going through and we are all here for you. I lost my baby in January, and I would have been due in just a few weeks. Although I feel so blessed that this pregnancy is going so well, I still mourn the baby I could have been holding soon. Please come to us anytime, we are here for you and our heavenly father NEVER leaves your side.


----------



## future hopes

hello lovely ladies, sorry ive not been on for a day or two.

i have my app today at 2.20 with my high risk consultant and im a little nervous. 

im really really hoping that i get to have a scan and we can find out wat we r having it wud make my day if i can c baba again, was told she may scan me again today at my last scan so im really hoping she does, and that he or she is not to shy and we can find out if its a boy or girl.

im also really hoping we get to hear babys h/b for the very first time, im really nervous so please can u keep me and baby in ure preyes.:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Melenarz .... hugs as always sweet sister !!! 

I went to my ob clinic yesterday . I cld feel tightenings and lots of twitching but they are not sore and im not crampy etc. So i thought it best to mention it . Anyway they want to see me at 11weeks now rather than 13. Not sure what they are planning on doing . I guess check my cervix and have a look at abby maybe ..... anyway. I am feeling disappointed as i was so desperate to have a "normal" pregnancy and this is only going to bump me further up the high risk list which i just dont want!!!


----------



## future hopes

awww hun i know its not nice i have a very high risk pregnancy and its so scerey but i just take each day as it comes. i c my high risk consultant today and im really hoping she scans me i know i was only scaned a few weeks ago but its always so reasuring wen u c little one. im also hoping to hear the hb as i havent heard it yet.

im sure ure b fine hunny its good they r seeing u earlier and there keeping a eye on u. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Mom To 2 said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, if you could please keep praying for me. I'm finding myself falling into a depression that I am so scared I won't be able 'shake'. I've been treated for depression in the past and I hate the meds. I just feel myself getting so irritable, angry and upset so easily. If I don't have something to keep me occupied, I just fall apart. I feel no happiness inside right now. I started a new job at work, and I was in Pittsburgh for 3 weeks training when I lost my baby. I hate my job.....I blame it and the stress for losing my baby. I have no appetite. I just don't care about anything. I know you all tell me not to apologize for asking for prayer, but I feel I should given my state and all the happiness you all feel and deserve and I am trying sooooo hard to share in it with you all, I wish you all nothing but the best and think of you all often!!!
> Thank you for your continued prayers and support....
> 
> I am so sorry with what your going through and we are all here for you. I lost my baby in January, and I would have been due in just a few weeks. Although I feel so blessed that this pregnancy is going so well, I still mourn the baby I could have been holding soon. Please come to us anytime, we are here for you and our heavenly father NEVER leaves your side.Click to expand...

i am so sorry to hunny ive lost 3 babies at 11 weeks, 6 weeks and 5+weeks and words can not describe the pain. please do not feel babd for asking for preyer hunny i feel u reall deserver it, u r such a insperation and u r so very brave. m/c are so horrible my whole heart just completly goes out to u. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> awww hun i know its not nice i have a very high risk pregnancy and its so scerey but i just take each day as it comes. i c my high risk consultant today and im really hoping she scans me i know i was only scaned a few weeks ago but its always so reasuring wen u c little one. im also hoping to hear the hb as i havent heard it yet.
> 
> im sure ure b fine hunny its good they r seeing u earlier and there keeping a eye on u. :hugs:

This is my 2nd high risk so just tiring as it will prevent the birth i am so desperate for ! I know babies health is most important but , well you know what its like to have all your options taken away. Hard to adjust at first !!! Thanks for all your support. You are a star!!


----------



## future hopes

meandmrb2011 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> awww hun i know its not nice i have a very high risk pregnancy and its so scerey but i just take each day as it comes. i c my high risk consultant today and im really hoping she scans me i know i was only scaned a few weeks ago but its always so reasuring wen u c little one. im also hoping to hear the hb as i havent heard it yet.
> 
> im sure ure b fine hunny its good they r seeing u earlier and there keeping a eye on u. :hugs:
> 
> This is my 2nd high risk so just tiring as it will prevent the birth i am so desperate for ! I know babies health is most important but , well you know what its like to have all your options taken away. Hard to adjust at first !!! Thanks for all your support. You are a star!!Click to expand...


oh sweety i know and it all feel so medical and not like nature as it shud. i have to have loads of tests done wen i hit 25 weeks its gonna be growth scans and glucose intolerence tests and steroids to mature babys lungs and bloodtests and poking and proding lol. oh its all fun fun fun. i havent got a clue how ill be giving birth yet because im at high risk of pre eclamsisa and stuff so ill guess ill just have to ride it out and wate and see.

my parents stil dont know im so frightened about telling them there gonna go really crazy:nope:


----------



## runnergrl

Future-when do you plan on telling your parents? And you have a pretty impressive bump already-how do you hide it? I hope that goes well and good luck today. Hope u get to find out what you are having and that every thing looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

so just got back from my app. my blood preshure was a little high so they had to re do it a few times. also they still cant find babys hb on the dopler they did hear a few kicks but no hb at all.
so she gave me a quick scan and thank the lord baby was very active and kicking and moving around loads and i got to see the hb so that was resuring.

still dont understand why it can not be found on a dopler es me being 15 weeks my friend said baby may b only a little one which i know is very highly possible because i was told that the meds im on can make baby on the small side but healthy, i dont mind baby being small cuz all mine have been 9lbs and nearly 8lbs so having a small baby that stays baby for longer wud be nice, but only if its healthy which i know is gods plan for all of us.:thumbup:

my angel sounds dopler shud arive soon so im hoping ill b able to find baby on that.

my friends baby was only 6lbs a full term and she never heard his hb till about 18 19 weeks pluss my baby does look small on scan so im just hoping its that and im just tell myself if i cant find babys hb then dont panic i need to giv it time.

u never know i may find it on me dopler wen it arives i hope i do becuase it will b a lovely reminder of the gift that our lord has given to me.:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

runnergrl said:


> Future-when do you plan on telling your parents? And you have a pretty impressive bump already-how do you hide it? I hope that goes well and good luck today. Hope u get to find out what you are having and that every thing looks good! :thumbup:


i just put on loose clothing and hold my tummy in lol. i know im gonna have to tell them soon tho but there is never a good time. my mum had a nervous breakdown about 3 months ago and now there marige is really on the rocks, my dad has even gone to spain to visit his parents with out her, he comes back on friday but i know with everything being so up in the air with them that my news will b like the icing on the cake or the last straw,

i already had the we dont want u ever getting pregnant again lecture about 4 months back. so its really really hard.

im 32 yrs old but im the only child so they r so strict and they have always had power over me. with my last pregnancy they didnt talk to me for a year so as u can c its a very diffacult subject to anounce:nope:

i had a scan but she didnt check the sex so ill have to wait till my 20 week scan. although my OH is 95% sure its a boy he said he saw boy bits hmmmmmmmmm mind u he wasnt wrong last time so it will be interesting to c if hes rite again.:haha::winkwink:


----------



## runnergrl

well good luck with telling them. they really have no right telling you how to live your life. you are an adult who makes her own decisions. you should have to ask for approval or their input at all. Im sorry they arent more supportive:(


----------



## future hopes

yep thats wat everyone says hun. i just wish i didnt care so much telling them wudent be so bad. i just get worried about them disowning me oh and this will b another disapointment for them thats how they will c it.
there not christian like me so they wont c it as a blessing like i do.

they even went as far as telling me i cudent have anymore children after my liver transplant it was one of the first things they said wen i came out of the induced coma. they told me the surgean told them i shud never ever have anymore. but ive later found out that no one said that to them.

i cried my eyes out wen they told me i cudent have no more because me and my fiancii really wanted a sibling for our son but they just said it to put me off. i bet wen i tell them my news there bring it up tho. its just gonna be awfull im so dreading it:nope:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies just wanted to drop by and share with you all xx 

I am so happy to hear about your appoint Future!Bless God that baby is doing great!Babydreamer looking forward to hearing from you concerning your appointment xx meabdmrb2011 sorry to hear your possible high risk when I read this I was reminded of your signature verse jeremiah 29 the plans He has for you and baby are GOOD so whether or not it is high risk or low risk His plan and way is good for you and baby,to bring you both hope and a future xz I'm praying for you hun xx

I wanted to testify today about the power of prayer I asked for y'all ladies to pray for me and I really have to thank you all x

On Sunday it's like God gave me supernatural strength to dance and not only that but God used the dance to reach several women and I was able to minister to them on a personal level.I was completely humbled at the fact that God would use the experience of loosing my baby in such a powerful way but He has and I openly thank Him for that.

One thing I have learnt is how precious life is and how precious we each are to God and as sisters in Christ we are to lift up one another to God and encourage one another x you all have been used not only in encouraging me and others during their time of tradegy,pain,worry an anxiety but also in their healing their joy and moving forward.I know that I here I am amongst some of the most wonderful women I have ever come into contact with,because of your hearts for God and for others xx

I will soon be starting my own blog because I feel the Lord leading me to take this whole thing forward and share more about what He has been teaching me about walking with Him,being a godly wife,being a minister of the gospel,a woman of worth,a worshipper etc I really would just like to share a lot more then I can here.Not that I have arrived but I too am still learning but I would love to give away what He has given to me,to bless someone else x will let you know when it's all up and running.

Love to you all I am praying for you xx


----------



## future hopes

thank u so much princess:hugs:


----------



## markswife10

I am miscarrying our baby :( The night before last I started getting bad cramps and passed some tissue (not the baby), yesterday morning I had an ultrasound which confirms I'm miscarrying. The baby was still there (and actually measuring the age it should, if not a couple of days ahead 7w4d), but there was no heartbeat :( We are devastated. The dr. gave me misoprostol to speed things up, now it's just a waiting game of when everything will pass :( We aren't sure exactly what caused the miscarriage, but have a hunch my progesterone may not have been high enough to sustain the pregnancy. They plan on putting me on progesterone supplements next time as soon as I get a positive test. Please keep us in your prayers as we deal with our loss. 

I wish you all well in your pregnancies and hope you all have happy healthy babies.


----------



## Mrs5707

future hopes said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Future-when do you plan on telling your parents? And you have a pretty impressive bump already-how do you hide it? I hope that goes well and good luck today. Hope u get to find out what you are having and that every thing looks good! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> i just put on loose clothing and hold my tummy in lol. i know im gonna have to tell them soon tho but there is never a good time. my mum had a nervous breakdown about 3 months ago and now there marige is really on the rocks, my dad has even gone to spain to visit his parents with out her, he comes back on friday but i know with everything being so up in the air with them that my news will b like the icing on the cake or the last straw,
> 
> i already had the we dont want u ever getting pregnant again lecture about 4 months back. so its really really hard.
> 
> im 32 yrs old but im the only child so they r so strict and they have always had power over me. with my last pregnancy they didnt talk to me for a year so as u can c its a very diffacult subject to anounce:nope:
> 
> i had a scan but she didnt check the sex so ill have to wait till my 20 week scan. although my OH is 95% sure its a boy he said he saw boy bits hmmmmmmmmm mind u he wasnt wrong last time so it will be interesting to c if hes rite again.:haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

That is so sad to hear about your parents abusing their power over you, and at 32 years old it looks like they would allow you to live your own life if you're not trying to sponge off them and expect them to help you all the time. 
If they go without talking to you after the announcement of the baby on the way how will you handle it?? My husband has 2 sisters that he doesn't have anything to do with because of the way they treat us, so I can sympathize. His mother also goes months on end without talking to us for no particular reason, but at the beginning of our relationship went 2 years without seeing/talking to him because he wouldn't leave me. 
Someone told me about this quote a while back, and it's helped me realize that just because you're tied to someone genetically doesn't mean you're obligated to a close relationship with them indefinitely. 
"God removes people from your life sometimes to protect you - don't run after them"... I think this is something that's good to live by. I feel like if somebody isn't enriching or making your life better, then loving them from a distance is the best way to go.


----------



## runnergrl

I cannot get into why I am asking for prayer but it is major. It does not directly concern my pregnancy although it could affect it down the road. All i can say is my husband needs help and i cannot say more than that. please take a minute and pray for him.. and for a solution to what is now "our" problem since we are married. I am sorry for being so vague but I do not want to break any trust. I hope you all understand. Thank you.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hun I am so sorry to hear about your baby :( I will be praying for your continued strength at this time.just know that our Father is with you during this time and He will never leave you.Your baby is safe in His arms xx 

"The Lord is near to the broken hearted.."Psalm 34:18


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> I cannot get into why I am asking for prayer but it is major. It does not directly concern my pregnancy although it could affect it down the road. All i can say is my husband needs help and i cannot say more than that. please take a minute and pray for him.. and for a solution to what is now "our" problem since we are married. I am sorry for being so vague but I do not want to break any trust. I hope you all understand. Thank you.

Hun when I read your prayer request its like I felt tears prick my eyes and I felt as though the Lord wanted me to tell you that He will not leave you to carry this burden alone but rather to lay it all on Him and He will take care of it all.i will be praying for you and dh we don't need specifics because the Lord knows and sees all and will hear your cry xx

Stay blessed sis xx


----------



## melenarz

markswife10 said:


> I am miscarrying our baby :( The night before last I started getting bad cramps and passed some tissue (not the baby), yesterday morning I had an ultrasound which confirms I'm miscarrying. The baby was still there (and actually measuring the age it should, if not a couple of days ahead 7w4d), but there was no heartbeat :( We are devastated. The dr. gave me misoprostol to speed things up, now it's just a waiting game of when everything will pass :( We aren't sure exactly what caused the miscarriage, but have a hunch my progesterone may not have been high enough to sustain the pregnancy. They plan on putting me on progesterone supplements next time as soon as I get a positive test. Please keep us in your prayers as we deal with our loss.
> 
> I wish you all well in your pregnancies and hope you all have happy healthy babies.


I am so, so sorry hun. I can completely relate as we lost our baby almost 2 weeks ago now. I thank God my physical pain was minimal, but I tell you, the emotional pain has more than made up for it. No words can offer much comfort right now, but I will tell you what a good friend told me, and I found some comfort and continue to..... Someone told her this when she lost her 3rd baby at 12 weeks pregnant: the purpose of life is eternal life. While nothing can take away the pain right now, I pray that you can find sense of peace in knowing one day you will see your little one again. I have also found a bit of peace in the thought of the fact that if my face is not he first that my baby sees, it is that of our Lord.....

I am praying that you will feel the peace and love of Jesus in your life....praying that you can find comfort in Him. I know my faith was no bigger than a mustard seed when the process started for me, but I clung to it with all I had, and I can tell you its growing again.....

Sending you love and hugs.....


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> I cannot get into why I am asking for prayer but it is major. It does not directly concern my pregnancy although it could affect it down the road. All i can say is my husband needs help and i cannot say more than that. please take a minute and pray for him.. and for a solution to what is now "our" problem since we are married. I am sorry for being so vague but I do not want to break any trust. I hope you all understand. Thank you.

I can completely understand and appreciate.....many prayers to you and your family.


----------



## runnergrl

Thank you ladies for your prayers. They are very powerful. Bree-I am laying it down at his feet and trusting that it will somehow get taken care of. I need to feel more than the secure love of my heavenly Father. I need to feel physical love from my husband too. I'm sorry if that sounds selfish. He is very selfish in the midst of our crisis.


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> I am miscarrying our baby :( The night before last I started getting bad cramps and passed some tissue (not the baby), yesterday morning I had an ultrasound which confirms I'm miscarrying. The baby was still there (and actually measuring the age it should, if not a couple of days ahead 7w4d), but there was no heartbeat :( We are devastated. The dr. gave me misoprostol to speed things up, now it's just a waiting game of when everything will pass :( We aren't sure exactly what caused the miscarriage, but have a hunch my progesterone may not have been high enough to sustain the pregnancy. They plan on putting me on progesterone supplements next time as soon as I get a positive test. Please keep us in your prayers as we deal with our loss.
> 
> I wish you all well in your pregnancies and hope you all have happy healthy babies.
> 
> 
> I am so, so sorry hun. I can completely relate as we lost our baby almost 2 weeks ago now. I thank God my physical pain was minimal, but I tell you, the emotional pain has more than made up for it. No words can offer much comfort right now, but I will tell you what a good friend told me, and I found some comfort and continue to..... Someone told her this when she lost her 3rd baby at 12 weeks pregnant: the purpose of life is eternal life. While nothing can take away the pain right now, I pray that you can find sense of peace in knowing one day you will see your little one again. I have also found a bit of peace in the thought of the fact that if my face is not he first that my baby sees, it is that of our Lord.....
> 
> I am praying that you will feel the peace and love of Jesus in your life....praying that you can find comfort in Him. I know my faith was no bigger than a mustard seed when the process started for me, but I clung to it with all I had, and I can tell you its growing again.....
> 
> Sending you love and hugs.....Click to expand...

Hun,

Thank you for posting this reply,I know its not for me,but your faith in God at this time has been such an inspiration to me.And I can really see the hand of God on you.Thank you for sharing in what He has been doing in you and allowing Him to use you even at the most difficult time.

Lots of love

PrincessBree x


----------



## InChristAlone

runnergrl said:


> Thank you ladies for your prayers. They are very powerful. Bree-I am laying it down at his feet and trusting that it will somehow get taken care of. I need to feel more than the secure love of my heavenly Father. I need to feel physical love from my husband too. I'm sorry if that sounds selfish. He is very selfish in the midst of our crisis.

Praying for you and your husband runnergrl, praying that you will know His very real hand on your life right now and praying for protection over your marriage and for love and unity between you right now. Holy Spirit be my sister's comforter and be her rock in the midst of the storm. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> Thank you ladies for your prayers. They are very powerful. Bree-I am laying it down at his feet and trusting that it will somehow get taken care of. I need to feel more than the secure love of my heavenly Father. I need to feel physical love from my husband too. I'm sorry if that sounds selfish. He is very selfish in the midst of our crisis.

:hugs: I dont think it is selfish to desire love from our spouse.You may well be surprised by how God responds to your situation.xx Praying for you xx


----------



## angela2011

markswife10 said:


> I am miscarrying our baby :( The night before last I started getting bad cramps and passed some tissue (not the baby), yesterday morning I had an ultrasound which confirms I'm miscarrying. The baby was still there (and actually measuring the age it should, if not a couple of days ahead 7w4d), but there was no heartbeat :( We are devastated. The dr. gave me misoprostol to speed things up, now it's just a waiting game of when everything will pass :( We aren't sure exactly what caused the miscarriage, but have a hunch my progesterone may not have been high enough to sustain the pregnancy. They plan on putting me on progesterone supplements next time as soon as I get a positive test. Please keep us in your prayers as we deal with our loss.
> 
> I wish you all well in your pregnancies and hope you all have happy healthy babies.

I am so sorry for your loss. I am praying for you:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> I cannot get into why I am asking for prayer but it is major. It does not directly concern my pregnancy although it could affect it down the road. All i can say is my husband needs help and i cannot say more than that. please take a minute and pray for him.. and for a solution to what is now "our" problem since we are married. I am sorry for being so vague but I do not want to break any trust. I hope you all understand. Thank you.

You and your husband are in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Markswife-I am praying for you today. I can't imagine. Hope the love of Jesus surrounds you and comforts you through all of this. I pray you feel His presence:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Mrs5707 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Future-when do you plan on telling your parents? And you have a pretty impressive bump already-how do you hide it? I hope that goes well and good luck today. Hope u get to find out what you are having and that every thing looks good! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> i just put on loose clothing and hold my tummy in lol. i know im gonna have to tell them soon tho but there is never a good time. my mum had a nervous breakdown about 3 months ago and now there marige is really on the rocks, my dad has even gone to spain to visit his parents with out her, he comes back on friday but i know with everything being so up in the air with them that my news will b like the icing on the cake or the last straw,
> 
> i already had the we dont want u ever getting pregnant again lecture about 4 months back. so its really really hard.
> 
> im 32 yrs old but im the only child so they r so strict and they have always had power over me. with my last pregnancy they didnt talk to me for a year so as u can c its a very diffacult :nope:subject to anounce:nope:
> 
> i had a scan but she didnt check the sex so ill have to wait till my 20 week scan. although my OH is 95% sure its a boy he said he saw boy bits hmmmmmmmmm mind u he wasnt wrong last time so it will be interesting to c if hes rite again.:haha::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> That is so sad to hear about your parents abusing their power over you, and at 32 years old it looks like they would allow you to live your own life if you're not trying to sponge off them and expect them to help you all the time.
> If they go without talking to you after the announcement of the baby on the way how will you handle it?? My husband has 2 sisters that he doesn't have anything to do with because of the way they treat us, so I can sympathize. His mother also goes months on end without talking to us for no particular reason, but at the beginning of our relationship went 2 years without seeing/talking to him because he wouldn't leave me.
> Someone told me about this quote a while back, and it's helped me realize that just because you're tied to someone genetically doesn't mean you're obligated to a close relationship with them indefinitely.
> "God removes people from your life sometimes to protect you - don't run after them"... I think this is something that's good to live by. I feel like if somebody isn't enriching or making your life better, then loving them from a distance is the best way to go.Click to expand...

Aww hun i wont cope it will really really hurt me if i lose them over this or it causes more problems to there marrige, i just know ill get the blame for anything bad.
No i never ever ask them for money or help but they just like to b in control. Wen i do tell my mum ill prob get horrible negative texts saying things like ure dad is so disapointed in u and ive disapointed the whole family blah blah blah. Pregnancy is just such a sore subject wit them. We were getting married this year but my dad said he didnt want me to and refused to walk me up the isle. So wedding has been canceled because all i wanted was my dad to giv me away but he said he wont for a few years. Im glad u understand wat im goin through. Alot of people tell me to just tell them where to go but i just dont hav the heart to do that and i love them both so very much. Oh hun its just so hard:cry:
l


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> I am miscarrying our baby :( The night before last I started getting bad cramps and passed some tissue (not the baby), yesterday morning I had an ultrasound which confirms I'm miscarrying. The baby was still there (and actually measuring the age it should, if not a couple of days ahead 7w4d), but there was no heartbeat :( We are devastated. The dr. gave me misoprostol to speed things up, now it's just a waiting game of when everything will pass :( We aren't sure exactly what caused the miscarriage, but have a hunch my progesterone may not have been high enough to sustain the pregnancy. They plan on putting me on progesterone supplements next time as soon as I get a positive test. Please keep us in your prayers as we deal with our loss.
> 
> I wish you all well in your pregnancies and hope you all have happy healthy babies.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. I am praying for you:hugs:Click to expand...

Marks wife i am so very sorry hunny its just so sad ive had 3mc so i know wat its like and words can not explain. U r in my thoughts and my heart goes out to u:hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Thank you SO much girls for the prayers and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:, they are much appreciated! We are dealing pretty well with the miscarriage, considering. We are leaning on Jesus and each other and every day gets better. We named our baby so that he/she has a name in heaven (we named him/her Jalen Adonia). We are just picturing Jesus holding our little angel in his arms. 

I know we will get our rainbow baby when it is God's time for it to happen. I just hope and pray that it is sooner rather than later. I would never wish a miscarriage on anyone, it is such a heart wrenching time.


----------



## blessedmomma

what a great thread! 

im not currently pregnant, but could be anytime. we use no form of birth control and trust the Lord to design our family to His will. we give our bodies as a living sacrifice to Him. we want as many children as He wants us to have. :cloud9:

i would like to follow along and pray over your pregnancies and lives with you. and God willing, He will see DH and i fit to raise another child for His glory :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

markswife10 said:


> Thank you SO much girls for the prayers and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:, they are much appreciated! We are dealing pretty well with the miscarriage, considering. We are leaning on Jesus and each other and every day gets better. We named our baby so that he/she has a name in heaven (we named him/her Jalen Adonia). We are just picturing Jesus holding our little angel in his arms.
> 
> I know we will get our rainbow baby when it is God's time for it to happen. I just hope and pray that it is sooner rather than later. I would never wish a miscarriage on anyone, it is such a heart wrenching time.

:hugs: your faith in Jesus literally brings me to tears xx I love the name Jalen Adonai it is such a pretty name,she will be up there with Jesus and my angel,Gabriel Jeremiah Eden,doing what angels do :cloud9:

I know the pain in undescriable but after the rain the sun does come out.God will visit you again and give you the desires of your heart xx

You are in our thoughts but most importantly you are in our prayers

xxPrincessBreexx


----------



## PrincessBree

blessedmomma said:


> what a great thread!
> 
> im not currently pregnant, but could be anytime. we use no form of birth control and trust the Lord to design our family to His will. we give our bodies as a living sacrifice to Him. we want as many children as He wants us to have. :cloud9:
> 
> i would like to follow along and pray over your pregnancies and lives with you. and God willing, He will see DH and i fit to raise another child for His glory :flower:

Hey BlessedMomma!!I remember I messaged you one time to ask about attachment parenting!!Now it is so wonderful to see you here praying with you all!!Don't worry this group has become a place which is not only for first tri mums,but also for those who like praying for others,who want to also be encouraged and those who need support after early pregnancy loss.We also pray for families,marriages,finances!So many things!!

i was thinking maybe you could share your parenting style with the group as some of the ladies may be interested in raising their sweet babies in the same way xx 

So good to have you on board xx

PrincessBreex


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies i got my home dopler this morning and i just had to have a go strait away. at first i heard the woosh woosh of the placenta but i kept moving the thingy and i put it right down near my right overy and i cud still hear the woosh woosh loudly but in the background i cud hear a quiet beating like a train and i counted the beats and they were 137 bpm now that has to be the hb for sure. OH heard it to and said thats it, it was just a shame i cudent turn down the placenta noises because that woohing was so loud if i cud of turned it down hb wud of been much louder. think i woke baby up to because it was all quiet at first and after i found the hb i cud hear little one kicking and moving around such a little wriggle bum:haha:

i just want to give thanks to our lord for blessing me with this perfect little miricle i just thank him so much for keeping baby healthy and i want to prey he continues to keep baby and me well and healthy also id like to prey for u all on here, for a healthy and happy pregnancy for those who have lost i prey they have healing and feel the comfort and love of our father i prey he cradels them in his arms and heal all there pain. for those ttc i prey he rewards u all soon with ure own miricles. and for those who just need love and guidence i prey our lord brings himself to u. amen:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> hello ladies i got my home dopler this morning and i just had to have a go strait away. at first i heard the woosh woosh of the placenta but i kept moving the thingy and i put it right down near my right overy and i cud still hear the woosh woosh loudly but in the background i cud hear a quiet beating like a train and i counted the beats and they were 137 bpm now that has to be the hb for sure. OH heard it to and said thats it, it was just a shame i cudent turn down the placenta noises because that woohing was so loud if i cud of turned it down hb wud of been much louder. think i woke baby up to because it was all quiet at first and after i found the hb i cud hear little one kicking and moving around such a little wriggle bum:haha:
> 
> i just want to give thanks to our lord for blessing me with this perfect little miricle i just thank him so much for keeping baby healthy and i want to prey he continues to keep baby and me well and healthy also id like to prey for u all on here, for a healthy and happy pregnancy for those who have lost i prey they have healing and feel the comfort and love of our father i prey he cradels them in his arms and heal all there pain. for those ttc i prey he rewards u all soon with ure own miricles. and for those who just need love and guidence i prey our lord brings himself to u. amen:hugs:

:happydance: YAY JESUS!!!LOL I am sooo happy that you have finally gotten to hear your darlings heartbeat!That must of been one of the most beautiful sounds that you have ever heard!Praise You name Lord for keeping mum and baby both safe!The doctors say high risk,but we believe You for miracles Lord!

Thanks for that blessing and prayer hun!It was beautiful!xx


----------



## future hopes

hay:hugs:

oh it was the most wonderfull sound it really brought a smile to my face. i really panicked at first because i cudent find nothing and then i found it i am just so thankfull princess,

i think the next thing i need prey for is telling my parents because ther not gonna be happy at all there gonna go mad but im hoping ure preys will soften and work on them so wen i do tell them it wont be so bad. i dont want them being angry at me and my OH:nope:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies,

I know many of the ladies here already have children.But I wanted to know for you all,how has this pregnancy changed you (if at all)?What has been different this time around?We have been praying loads how has this helped (if at all)?Do you feel closer to God?Further away?It's sometimes good to evaluate-Would be interesting to know xx Looking forward to hearing from you all!!

To answer my own question-I feel that on getting pregnant,though I was close to the Lord before, it just drew me even closer.In terms of my prayer life and devotional life went to new extremes lol.And initially loosing the baby I stayed in that place of fellowship with the Lord.But then as the pain got worse I began to draw away from Him,because I felt I could not handle the pain,shame and even guilt at times of loosing the babyx 

But as time has gone on I have realised how much that time of pain and suffering actually bought me into a closer relationship with Him.Though at times my prayers were only "Lord help me...Lord lift me.."He seems to have heard and answered,even my slightest whimper.

I have never felt this close to the Lord,as I do now.I think I can join in with David in saying, "it was good for me to be afflicted,so that i can know the ways of the Lord.."Psalm 119:71.I am Not saying it was good for me to loose the baby,but I can definately now see that my pain has a had a greater purpose.It has made me into an even more devoted lover of Jesus.

Also I guess ectopic pregnancy has made me see how delicate our lives really are!Like we should always live every moment to the full.Live every day in love,doing all that we can to fulfill our purpose in God.I have learnt not to allow life and circumstances to be my joy,but rather to allow the Lord to be my strength,my hope and joy.

So that is how pregnancy has changed me!Hows about you??xx


----------



## future hopes

i think its made me feel even closser hun. i mean i was close to him anyway i have a cross and bible right next to me wen i sleep i believe it keeps me safe.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## future hopes

markswife10 said:


> Thank you SO much girls for the prayers and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:, they are much appreciated! We are dealing pretty well with the miscarriage, considering. We are leaning on Jesus and each other and every day gets better. We named our baby so that he/she has a name in heaven (we named him/her Jalen Adonia). We are just picturing Jesus holding our little angel in his arms.
> 
> I know we will get our rainbow baby when it is God's time for it to happen. I just hope and pray that it is sooner rather than later. I would never wish a miscarriage on anyone, it is such a heart wrenching time.

nothing can explain the pain hun i think u r so brave for continuing to rite on here and i really feel god is with u right now and he is helping u. i know ive already said it but my whole heart truly goes out to u ure in my thoughts hunny and im sending lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> hay:hugs:
> 
> oh it was the most wonderfull sound it really brought a smile to my face. i really panicked at first because i cudent find nothing and then i found it i am just so thankfull princess,
> 
> i think the next thing i need prey for is telling my parents because ther not gonna be happy at all there gonna go mad but im hoping ure preys will soften and work on them so wen i do tell them it wont be so bad. i dont want them being angry at me and my OH:nope:

I have been following your prayer requests on this and I am praying for you xx Hun when my dh announced to his parents that he was going to marry me,they were so mad at us for even suggesting such an idea.They came up with every excuse under the sun as to why we shouldn't get married.And it was very hurtful and painful feeling as though we had disappointed them.The entire period of us being engaged was filled with sadness!But we learnt one very important thing-our marriage has been a gift from God!Since being married dh has gotten the job of his dreams working for our church.He has been appointed into leadership at our church.We have moved into a wonderful little place in the neighbourhood of our choice.What am I saying?as we left our parents, we cleaved together and GOD Himself has blessed us!

It really is the will of God that you and your partner be married and have babies,and whether or not your parents like it,His will,will ALWAYS stand.You have to be strong hun and not allow your parents,views,opinions or perspectives on life,to define who you are,what you achieve or who you become.You baby is a blessing as God does not make mistakes.So don't allow them to have hold over you and miss this season which SHOULD be your season of happiness and joy!xx

"At last!" the man exclaimed. "This one is bone from my bone, and flesh from my flesh! She will be called 'woman,' because she was taken from 'man.
This explains why a man leaves his father and mother and is joined to his wife, and the two are united into one."Genesis 2:23-24

:hugs:Love you hun xx and praying for you xx


----------



## InChristAlone

future hopes said:


> hay:hugs:
> 
> oh it was the most wonderfull sound it really brought a smile to my face. i really panicked at first because i cudent find nothing and then i found it i am just so thankfull princess,
> 
> i think the next thing i need prey for is telling my parents because ther not gonna be happy at all there gonna go mad but im hoping ure preys will soften and work on them so wen i do tell them it wont be so bad. i dont want them being angry at me and my OH:nope:

Hey future. I've been so sorry to read of the difficulty that you face in telling your parents and will be praying for you xx I just had some thoughts that I wanted to share with you, I hope that's OK. Before you tell them really pray into it (I'm sure you will be) and just speak Peace over them, silence any critical voice in Jesus' name and invite Holy Spirit into the room. Try not to expect or speak over any negative reaction, 'life and death are in the power of the tongue' and I believe (and have testimony!) that what we speak over a situation can impact it.. so speak peace and joy over the situation and really invite Holy Spirit into the situation. I will be praying all of these things for you and will be taking authority in Jesus' name. You are amazing and God has planned this pregnancy, He knew it before you did. He has a plan and a purpose for your baby and that's so awesome. Sending love to you sister as you take this step :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

thank u princess i remember reading that in the bible hehehe. well i guess ill hav to break the news soon and just c wat happens. guess i feel bad because my mum has just had a breakdown and there marrige is really on the rocks and i just know my news is gonna be like the iceing on the cake xx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

InChristAlone said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hay:hugs:
> 
> oh it was the most wonderfull sound it really brought a smile to my face. i really panicked at first because i cudent find nothing and then i found it i am just so thankfull princess,
> 
> i think the next thing i need prey for is telling my parents because ther not gonna be happy at all there gonna go mad but im hoping ure preys will soften and work on them so wen i do tell them it wont be so bad. i dont want them being angry at me and my OH:nope:
> 
> Hey future. I've been so sorry to read of the difficulty that you face in telling your parents and will be praying for you xx I just had some thoughts that I wanted to share with you, I hope that's OK. Before you tell them really pray into it (I'm sure you will be) and just speak Peace over them, silence any critical voice in Jesus' name and invite Holy Spirit into the room. Try not to expect or speak over any negative reaction, 'life and death are in the power of the tongue' and I believe (and have testimony!) that what we speak over a situation can impact it.. so speak peace and joy over the situation and really invite Holy Spirit into the situation. I will be praying all of these things for you and will be taking authority in Jesus' name. You are amazing and God has planned this pregnancy, He knew it before you did. He has a plan and a purpose for your baby and that's so awesome. Sending love to you sister as you take this step :hugs:Click to expand...

thank u so much hunny this really means so very much :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

i can see the Holy Spirit all over this thread!

i may need to read back a bit to see what all is going on. i try to get on bnb at least once a day, but with home schooling my older 3 and the other 3 being 2, 1, and 6 mos it doesnt always happen. 

princess- we basically pray for God to lead us, thats our parenting style lol. we do what feels natural to us. even if the world disagrees that its not the best way. i found a book by dr sears (who is a christian) about attachment parenting and it most closely fits our style. ultimately our main goal is for our marriage and children to bring great glory to God. 

you have to realize when you are walking on the Lords path, there will always be someone to oppose you. the devil is sneaky and he will use people who love us and even other christians sometimes. my best advice is to pray and when you know what God wants you to do, do it with your whole being! it will honor Him to choose Him over what anyone else thinks.

im so sorry for the mc in here. nothing can hurt as much. after having a mc, a very dear christian friend once said she was thankful because its every christian mothers prayer for their children to go to heaven and she already had one child there. i found that profound and healing. God only does things for our best and i have always thought maybe there was something wrong with my babies that i mc. i believe God took them to heaven because they would have been in pain or suffered. i would rather God keep them from suffering, even if i had to suffer instead. thats what mothers do sometimes. we give things up so our children can be comfortable. and my 2 babies are in heaven being taken care of by Jesus. it hurt tremendously, but i will see them one day and live with them forever. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

blessedmomma said:


> i can see the Holy Spirit all over this thread!
> 
> i may need to read back a bit to see what all is going on. i try to get on bnb at least once a day, but with home schooling my older 3 and the other 3 being 2, 1, and 6 mos it doesnt always happen.
> 
> princess- we basically pray for God to lead us, thats our parenting style lol. we do what feels natural to us. even if the world disagrees that its not the best way. i found a book by dr sears (who is a christian) about attachment parenting and it most closely fits our style. ultimately our main goal is for our marriage and children to bring great glory to God.
> 
> you have to realize when you are walking on the Lords path, there will always be someone to oppose you. the devil is sneaky and he will use people who love us and even other christians sometimes. my best advice is to pray and when you know what God wants you to do, do it with your whole being! it will honor Him to choose Him over what anyone else thinks.
> 
> im so sorry for the mc in here. nothing can hurt as much. after having a mc, a very dear christian friend once said she was thankful because its every christian mothers prayer for their children to go to heaven and she already had one child there. i found that profound and healing. God only does things for our best and i have always thought maybe there was something wrong with my babies that i mc. i believe God took them to heaven because they would have been in pain or suffered. i would rather God keep them from suffering, even if i had to suffer instead. thats what mothers do sometimes. we give things up so our children can be comfortable. and my 2 babies are in heaven being taken care of by Jesus. it hurt tremendously, but i will see them one day and live with them forever. :hugs:

:hugs:Amen!!Yep!!God is definately with us and we have got the testimonies to prove it!God has truly been good to us here,and we thank Him for His presence here with us daily!xx

What your friend said about m/c bought tears to my eyes,what beautiful healing words I will never forget that xx

I love how you have given your all over to God even concerning how you should raise your children.Spirit lead parenting is not something we hear much of these days!So it definately is encouraging,and inspiring for all of the rest of us Christian ladies who aspire to bring our children up in the Lord!xx

Its so wonderful to have you here with us BlessedMomma x


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi ladies, in 1h30 I have my doctors appointment where hopefully we will hear the baby's heartbeat. This is my first appointment since the one to confirm my pregnancy, so it's exciting and I'm just praying that everything will be OK. Please could I ask you to keep us in your prayers as me and DH go for this appointment? Thanks so much xx


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> Hi ladies, in 1h30 I have my doctors appointment where hopefully we will hear the baby's heartbeat. This is my first appointment since the one to confirm my pregnancy, so it's exciting and I'm just praying that everything will be OK. Please could I ask you to keep us in your prayers as me and DH go for this appointment? Thanks so much xx

:hugs: Dear Lord,please would you be with our sister and her dh as she goes to her scan.I pray for Your hand to be upon her and baby at this time.I pray that she will also be able to hear the precious sound of her babies heart beating.Please give Your angels charge over her right now Lord and let this appointment go even better than she could of ever expected.We ask You to take full control right now and let great testimonies come forth from this very appointment.We will not forget to give You all the praise.In Jesus name Amen x

Let us know how you get on hun xx


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to drop by and share with you all xx
> 
> I am so happy to hear about your appoint Future!Bless God that baby is doing great!Babydreamer looking forward to hearing from you concerning your appointment xx meabdmrb2011 sorry to hear your possible high risk when I read this I was reminded of your signature verse jeremiah 29 the plans He has for you and baby are GOOD so whether or not it is high risk or low risk His plan and way is good for you and baby,to bring you both hope and a future xz I'm praying for you hun xx
> 
> I wanted to testify today about the power of prayer I asked for y'all ladies to pray for me and I really have to thank you all x
> 
> On Sunday it's like God gave me supernatural strength to dance and not only that but God used the dance to reach several women and I was able to minister to them on a personal level.I was completely humbled at the fact that God would use the experience of loosing my baby in such a powerful way but He has and I openly thank Him for that.
> 
> One thing I have learnt is how precious life is and how precious we each are to God and as sisters in Christ we are to lift up one another to God and encourage one another x you all have been used not only in encouraging me and others during their time of tradegy,pain,worry an anxiety but also in their healing their joy and moving forward.I know that I here I am amongst some of the most wonderful women I have ever come into contact with,because of your hearts for God and for others xx
> 
> I will soon be starting my own blog because I feel the Lord leading me to take this whole thing forward and share more about what He has been teaching me about walking with Him,being a godly wife,being a minister of the gospel,a woman of worth,a worshipper etc I really would just like to share a lot more then I can here.Not that I have arrived but I too am still learning but I would love to give away what He has given to me,to bless someone else x will let you know when it's all up and running.
> 
> Love to you all I am praying for you xx

Hello Bree!
Where will we be able to find this blog? I dont always actively participate but I do LOVE reading and keep all of you ladies in my thoughts and prayers. Please let me know! Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

CoilygrlBooth said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just wanted to drop by and share with you all xx
> 
> I am so happy to hear about your appoint Future!Bless God that baby is doing great!Babydreamer looking forward to hearing from you concerning your appointment xx meabdmrb2011 sorry to hear your possible high risk when I read this I was reminded of your signature verse jeremiah 29 the plans He has for you and baby are GOOD so whether or not it is high risk or low risk His plan and way is good for you and baby,to bring you both hope and a future xz I'm praying for you hun xx
> 
> I wanted to testify today about the power of prayer I asked for y'all ladies to pray for me and I really have to thank you all x
> 
> On Sunday it's like God gave me supernatural strength to dance and not only that but God used the dance to reach several women and I was able to minister to them on a personal level.I was completely humbled at the fact that God would use the experience of loosing my baby in such a powerful way but He has and I openly thank Him for that.
> 
> One thing I have learnt is how precious life is and how precious we each are to God and as sisters in Christ we are to lift up one another to God and encourage one another x you all have been used not only in encouraging me and others during their time of tradegy,pain,worry an anxiety but also in their healing their joy and moving forward.I know that I here I am amongst some of the most wonderful women I have ever come into contact with,because of your hearts for God and for others xx
> 
> I will soon be starting my own blog because I feel the Lord leading me to take this whole thing forward and share more about what He has been teaching me about walking with Him,being a godly wife,being a minister of the gospel,a woman of worth,a worshipper etc I really would just like to share a lot more then I can here.Not that I have arrived but I too am still learning but I would love to give away what He has given to me,to bless someone else x will let you know when it's all up and running.
> 
> Love to you all I am praying for you xx
> 
> Hello Bree!
> Where will we be able to find this blog? I dont always actively participate but I do LOVE reading and keep all of you ladies in my thoughts and prayers. Please let me know! Thank you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey hun I am still in process of sorting all things out regarding the blog but I am praying that I can launch this on 7th September.Soon as I do I will let you all know so that you can access it xx

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all xx :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

PrincessBree said:


> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, in 1h30 I have my doctors appointment where hopefully we will hear the baby's heartbeat. This is my first appointment since the one to confirm my pregnancy, so it's exciting and I'm just praying that everything will be OK. Please could I ask you to keep us in your prayers as me and DH go for this appointment? Thanks so much xx
> 
> :hugs: Dear Lord,please would you be with our sister and her dh as she goes to her scan.I pray for Your hand to be upon her and baby at this time.I pray that she will also be able to hear the precious sound of her babies heart beating.Please give Your angels charge over her right now Lord and let this appointment go even better than she could of ever expected.We ask You to take full control right now and let great testimonies come forth from this very appointment.We will not forget to give You all the praise.In Jesus name Amen x
> 
> Let us know how you get on hun xxClick to expand...

amen!


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I know many of the ladies here already have children.But I wanted to know for you all,how has this pregnancy changed you (if at all)?What has been different this time around?We have been praying loads how has this helped (if at all)?Do you feel closer to God?Further away?It's sometimes good to evaluate-Would be interesting to know xx Looking forward to hearing from you all!!
> 
> To answer my own question-I feel that on getting pregnant,though I was close to the Lord before, it just drew me even closer.In terms of my prayer life and devotional life went to new extremes lol.And initially loosing the baby I stayed in that place of fellowship with the Lord.But then as the pain got worse I began to draw away from Him,because I felt I could not handle the pain,shame and even guilt at times of loosing the babyx
> 
> But as time has gone on I have realised how much that time of pain and suffering actually bought me into a closer relationship with Him.Though at times my prayers were only "Lord help me...Lord lift me.."He seems to have heard and answered,even my slightest whimper.
> 
> I have never felt this close to the Lord,as I do now.I think I can join in with David in saying, "it was good for me to be afflicted,so that i can know the ways of the Lord.."Psalm 119:71.I am Not saying it was good for me to loose the baby,but I can definately now see that my pain has a had a greater purpose.It has made me into an even more devoted lover of Jesus.
> 
> Also I guess ectopic pregnancy has made me see how delicate our lives really are!Like we should always live every moment to the full.Live every day in love,doing all that we can to fulfill our purpose in God.I have learnt not to allow life and circumstances to be my joy,but rather to allow the Lord to be my strength,my hope and joy.
> 
> So that is how pregnancy has changed me!Hows about you??xx

This pregnancy and this board has without a doubt brought me closer to God. praying with you ladies and you ladies praying for me and the great scriptures you have posted has been such a blessing. After the loss of my son David I am leaning on God more than ever this time around. I am leaving this pregnancy in God's loving hands.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

InChristAlone said:


> Hi ladies, in 1h30 I have my doctors appointment where hopefully we will hear the baby's heartbeat. This is my first appointment since the one to confirm my pregnancy, so it's exciting and I'm just praying that everything will be OK. Please could I ask you to keep us in your prayers as me and DH go for this appointment? Thanks so much xx

Praying for you and can't wait to hear your great update:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

blessedmomma said:


> what a great thread!
> 
> im not currently pregnant, but could be anytime. we use no form of birth control and trust the Lord to design our family to His will. we give our bodies as a living sacrifice to Him. we want as many children as He wants us to have. :cloud9:
> 
> i would like to follow along and pray over your pregnancies and lives with you. and God willing, He will see DH and i fit to raise another child for His glory :flower:

Welcome glad to have you here praying with us:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> hello ladies i got my home dopler this morning and i just had to have a go strait away. at first i heard the woosh woosh of the placenta but i kept moving the thingy and i put it right down near my right overy and i cud still hear the woosh woosh loudly but in the background i cud hear a quiet beating like a train and i counted the beats and they were 137 bpm now that has to be the hb for sure. OH heard it to and said thats it, it was just a shame i cudent turn down the placenta noises because that woohing was so loud if i cud of turned it down hb wud of been much louder. think i woke baby up to because it was all quiet at first and after i found the hb i cud hear little one kicking and moving around such a little wriggle bum:haha:
> 
> i just want to give thanks to our lord for blessing me with this perfect little miricle i just thank him so much for keeping baby healthy and i want to prey he continues to keep baby and me well and healthy also id like to prey for u all on here, for a healthy and happy pregnancy for those who have lost i prey they have healing and feel the comfort and love of our father i prey he cradels them in his arms and heal all there pain. for those ttc i prey he rewards u all soon with ure own miricles. and for those who just need love and guidence i prey our lord brings himself to u. amen:hugs:

how wonderful you got to hear your baby's heartbeat. i know that is the best sound ever. Praying for you that all goes well when you tell your parents:hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

Thank you so much for your prayers! Awesome appointment and we heart the heartbeat!! Dr didn't give a bpm but said it was good and strong - woo hoo!! God is so good!!

Thank you so so much for standing with me in this, this is such a great group and the support means so much xxx


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies  just wanted to update you and let you know your prayers are working. Went ti the hospital due to cramping and they found the babys heart beat 115..... Im 6 weeks and wasn't expecting to hear it.... Praise God for he deserves all praises. I am still praying for you all. Please keep us in prayer as well


----------



## InChristAlone

christylove said:


> Hi ladies  just wanted to update you and let you know your prayers are working. Went ti the hospital due to cramping and they found the babys heart beat 115..... Im 6 weeks and wasn't expecting to hear it.... Praise God for he deserves all praises. I am still praying for you all. Please keep us in prayer as well

Yay that's so awesome! Praise God! :hugs:


----------



## CoilygrlBooth

PrincessBree said:


> CoilygrlBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just wanted to drop by and share with you all xx
> 
> I am so happy to hear about your appoint Future!Bless God that baby is doing great!Babydreamer looking forward to hearing from you concerning your appointment xx meabdmrb2011 sorry to hear your possible high risk when I read this I was reminded of your signature verse jeremiah 29 the plans He has for you and baby are GOOD so whether or not it is high risk or low risk His plan and way is good for you and baby,to bring you both hope and a future xz I'm praying for you hun xx
> 
> I wanted to testify today about the power of prayer I asked for y'all ladies to pray for me and I really have to thank you all x
> 
> On Sunday it's like God gave me supernatural strength to dance and not only that but God used the dance to reach several women and I was able to minister to them on a personal level.I was completely humbled at the fact that God would use the experience of loosing my baby in such a powerful way but He has and I openly thank Him for that.
> 
> One thing I have learnt is how precious life is and how precious we each are to God and as sisters in Christ we are to lift up one another to God and encourage one another x you all have been used not only in encouraging me and others during their time of tradegy,pain,worry an anxiety but also in their healing their joy and moving forward.I know that I here I am amongst some of the most wonderful women I have ever come into contact with,because of your hearts for God and for others xx
> 
> I will soon be starting my own blog because I feel the Lord leading me to take this whole thing forward and share more about what He has been teaching me about walking with Him,being a godly wife,being a minister of the gospel,a woman of worth,a worshipper etc I really would just like to share a lot more then I can here.Not that I have arrived but I too am still learning but I would love to give away what He has given to me,to bless someone else x will let you know when it's all up and running.
> 
> Love to you all I am praying for you xx
> 
> Hello Bree!
> Where will we be able to find this blog? I dont always actively participate but I do LOVE reading and keep all of you ladies in my thoughts and prayers. Please let me know! Thank you!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun I am still in process of sorting all things out regarding the blog but I am praying that I can launch this on 7th September.Soon as I do I will let you all know so that you can access it xx
> 
> Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Yesssss!!! Hooray!!! Looking forward to it :) xxx


----------



## Mrs5707

Hey everybody, just wanted to pop in and say hello and congratulate everybody on their good news and let you know that I'm always here praying even though I may not be posting I'm keep up with you and praying for you!!! 

BTW, when did this thread get moved to the groups and discussions board?? LOL I try to pop in daily but I wasn't able to find our thread under first tri board the last few days so I went into my user cp and got into it there and saw that it had moved. Hmmm. I had gotten scared that it was shut down or something but I'm so relieve that it was just relocated!! 

I have a check-up tomorrow, dr says she is going to take a shot at finding out the gender so keep your fingers crossed that LO is cooperative and we get a clear shot I'm so impatient and want to know so bad!!! :cloud9:


----------



## angela2011

Mrs5707 said:


> Hey everybody, just wanted to pop in and say hello and congratulate everybody on their good news and let you know that I'm always here praying even though I may not be posting I'm keep up with you and praying for you!!!
> 
> BTW, when did this thread get moved to the groups and discussions board?? LOL I try to pop in daily but I wasn't able to find our thread under first tri board the last few days so I went into my user cp and got into it there and saw that it had moved. Hmmm. I had gotten scared that it was shut down or something but I'm so relieve that it was just relocated!!
> 
> I have a check-up tomorrow, dr says she is going to take a shot at finding out the gender so keep your fingers crossed that LO is cooperative and we get a clear shot I'm so impatient and want to know so bad!!! :cloud9:

I noticed it moved as well but I have it saved to my favorites so I can find it easily lol. Glad all is going good for you. i know what you mean I can't wait to find out the gender so exciting. I pray your little one is not shy and shows you the gender. Best wishes:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Mrs5707 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, just wanted to pop in and say hello and congratulate everybody on their good news and let you know that I'm always here praying even though I may not be posting I'm keep up with you and praying for you!!!
> 
> BTW, when did this thread get moved to the groups and discussions board?? LOL I try to pop in daily but I wasn't able to find our thread under first tri board the last few days so I went into my user cp and got into it there and saw that it had moved. Hmmm. I had gotten scared that it was shut down or something but I'm so relieve that it was just relocated!!
> 
> I have a check-up tomorrow, dr says she is going to take a shot at finding out the gender so keep your fingers crossed that LO is cooperative and we get a clear shot I'm so impatient and want to know so bad!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I noticed it moved as well but I have it saved to my favorites so I can find it easily lol. Glad all is going good for you. i know what you mean I can't wait to find out the gender so exciting. I pray your little one is not shy and shows you the gender. Best wishes:hugs:Click to expand...

Mrs507&Angela2011,Everybody-WOW lool thanks for drawing my attention to this!!I did not even know OR realise!!But you know what I thank God,as it is all part of expansion and means that all women can join and remain whether they are first tri or not,and its good cos more mommies,wherever they are at can join,while the aim remains-to encourage one another in this journey of pregnancy,womanhood and being the best mothers that we can be in the Lord!xx Praise God all things work together for good for those that love Him(that's us!)

Prayer:

Lord,I just thank You right now that wherever this board get's moved to we are going to strategic places so that more ladies can be prayed for!Lord we know that Your desire is that we encourage one another and armour ourselves with Your truth so that we can be the women You have called us to be,and so that we can raise up armies of children who will walk in their calling as part of Your army Father.

We thankYou Jesus for the shift,and the expansion of this group!We also thank You for every single lady on BNB and we pray that You bless each one of them Lord,there is so much going on in all threads.There are so many lost,so many hurting,so many going through.But Lord we pray that You will touch them God,show them YOUR salvation Father God!Cover all the ladies and their babies Lord God in the way that only You can.We just LOVE on You today Jesus and give You thanks right now in Jesus name AMEN xx 

:happydance:So excited lol xx


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I know many of the ladies here already have children.But I wanted to know for you all,how has this pregnancy changed you (if at all)?What has been different this time around?We have been praying loads how has this helped (if at all)?Do you feel closer to God?Further away?It's sometimes good to evaluate-Would be interesting to know xx Looking forward to hearing from you all!!
> 
> To answer my own question-I feel that on getting pregnant,though I was close to the Lord before, it just drew me even closer.In terms of my prayer life and devotional life went to new extremes lol.And initially loosing the baby I stayed in that place of fellowship with the Lord.But then as the pain got worse I began to draw away from Him,because I felt I could not handle the pain,shame and even guilt at times of loosing the babyx
> 
> But as time has gone on I have realised how much that time of pain and suffering actually bought me into a closer relationship with Him.Though at times my prayers were only "Lord help me...Lord lift me.."He seems to have heard and answered,even my slightest whimper.
> 
> I have never felt this close to the Lord,as I do now.I think I can join in with David in saying, "it was good for me to be afflicted,so that i can know the ways of the Lord.."Psalm 119:71.I am Not saying it was good for me to loose the baby,but I can definately now see that my pain has a had a greater purpose.It has made me into an even more devoted lover of Jesus.
> 
> Also I guess ectopic pregnancy has made me see how delicate our lives really are!Like we should always live every moment to the full.Live every day in love,doing all that we can to fulfill our purpose in God.I have learnt not to allow life and circumstances to be my joy,but rather to allow the Lord to be my strength,my hope and joy.
> 
> So that is how pregnancy has changed me!Hows about you??xx
> 
> This pregnancy and this board has without a doubt brought me closer to God. praying with you ladies and you ladies praying for me and the great scriptures you have posted has been such a blessing. After the loss of my son David I am leaning on God more than ever this time around. I am leaving this pregnancy in God's loving hands.:hugs:Click to expand...

Sis you have such a powerful testimony!I thank God for what He is doing in your life hun x Thankyou for allowing us all to share in this journey with you xx

PrincessBree xx


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers! Awesome appointment and we heart the heartbeat!! Dr didn't give a bpm but said it was good and strong - woo hoo!! God is so good!!
> 
> Thank you so so much for standing with me in this, this is such a great group and the support means so much xxx

Amen!!ThankYou Lord!He is so faithful!


----------



## PrincessBree

christylove said:


> Hi ladies  just wanted to update you and let you know your prayers are working. Went ti the hospital due to cramping and they found the babys heart beat 115..... Im 6 weeks and wasn't expecting to hear it.... Praise God for he deserves all praises. I am still praying for you all. Please keep us in prayer as well

Amen hun,that is so good, God has truly blessed you and your precious baby!I thank God that He has bought you both through!We all are rejoicing with you,we know that God remembers each one of us in this group and will come through for us all in His own way,timing according to the plans He has for each of us!Amen!!xx:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mrs5707 said:


> Hey everybody, just wanted to pop in and say hello and congratulate everybody on their good news and let you know that I'm always here praying even though I may not be posting I'm keep up with you and praying for you!!!
> 
> BTW, when did this thread get moved to the groups and discussions board?? LOL I try to pop in daily but I wasn't able to find our thread under first tri board the last few days so I went into my user cp and got into it there and saw that it had moved. Hmmm. I had gotten scared that it was shut down or something but I'm so relieve that it was just relocated!!
> 
> I have a check-up tomorrow, dr says she is going to take a shot at finding out the gender so keep your fingers crossed that LO is cooperative and we get a clear shot I'm so impatient and want to know so bad!!! :cloud9:

Father Thank You for our dear sister.I just lift her up to You today on this most important day!I pray that when she goes for her scan baby will cooperate so that his/her gender can be revealed.God we thank You that whether she is having a boy or girl,this baby will be super blessed by You!We just ask for this appointment to be so special and that it will be wonderful blessed day that she can share with her dh.We pray for Your hand of protection to be upon them all!In Jesus name Amen 

Looking forward to hearing your testimony hun!!

PrincessBreexx:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

I just want to praise God he has gotten me to 12 weeks and I just know he is going to get me the rest of the way. Thank you ladies for keeping me sane and lifting me up in prayer. I found this thread soon after I got my positive and just don't know what I would of done with God and all of you. You all have shared the worry I have had and the joys and have made these 12 weeks pass by so fast. l thank God for each of you and what a joy it is to watch this thread grow. Thank you Jesus for making your love known in this thread.:hugs:


----------



## MrsGreen12

Hi Everybody

Just wanted to drop in and say hello. I continue to pray for everyone here though I'm not able to get on like I would like. Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying this incredible journey we're all on!

I could really use some prayer right now as my family and I are going through some stressful times right now. My brother had a bad accident at work and now has 2nd and 3rd degree burns on his arm which required grafting and is going to require quite a bit of recovery time. I thank God that he will be ok and it wasn't any worse than what it is, but he has a long road ahead of him. My family is quite close so we all have spent a substantial amount of time going to the hospital to spend time with him and make sure he's ok to the point that he's almost never alone. However, I'm finding that I'm so exhausted that it's hard for me to keep making the trip back and forth, but I want to be for there for him so badly. I'm so incredibly nervous right now as I'm just over 6 weeks and suffered a previous loss at just over 5 weeks. I don't want to put too much stress on myself but I want to be there at the same time.

Please pray for the Lord to calm my spirit and give me the strength and wisdom to do what's best. Thanks so much everyone & I'll continue to pray for you all.


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela2011-Thank you Jesus You are so. Good Thankyou for the testimony of our sister Daddy God Your soo good to us!Our dear sister has been thru so much but You have kept her dear Lord we give You praise Lord!!Thankyou Jesus x


----------



## PrincessBree

MrsGreen12 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say hello. I continue to pray for everyone here though I'm not able to get on like I would like. Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying this incredible journey we're all on!
> 
> I could really use some prayer right now as my family and I are going through some stressful times right now. My brother had a bad accident at work and now has 2nd and 3rd degree burns on his arm which required grafting and is going to require quite a bit of recovery time. I thank God that he will be ok and it wasn't any worse than what it is, but he has a long road ahead of him. My family is quite close so we all have spent a substantial amount of time going to the hospital to spend time with him and make sure he's ok to the point that he's almost never alone. However, I'm finding that I'm so exhausted that it's hard for me to keep making the trip back and forth, but I want to be for there for him so badly. I'm so incredibly nervous right now as I'm just over 6 weeks and suffered a previous loss at just over 5 weeks. I don't want to put too much stress on myself but I want to be there at the same time.
> 
> Please pray for the Lord to calm my spirit and give me the strength and wisdom to do what's best. Thanks so much everyone & I'll continue to pray for you all.

Lovely to hear from you sis im so sorry to hear about your brother and we will for sure keep him and you in prayer 

Holy Spirit we pray that You wil soothe calm our dear sister as she goes through this difficult time God give her peace dear Father and help her to trust You knowing that You are truly in control of every situation that we face.God we pray for Your hand of protection upon on sister and her entire family in the name of Jesus amen 

Trust and hope in Him hun He is with you and your family always xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi everyone

Have been keeping you all in my prayers. Just wanted to give a quick update. I have gotten all my test results back now. I still have an increased anti-body count but the numbers have come down by half. I also finally got an answer to the problem. It is because the baby and I have different blood types. The doctor is very happy with the results. I have been put on another round medicine and the doctor is confident that all will be fine after this. 

On a different note can I ask that you keep myself and my marriage in your prayers. Today I am telling my husband that he now needs to decide which is more important - drinking excessively or having me and his child in his life. This is going to be a difficult conversation as my husband doesn't do well when he is backed into a corner. But enough is enough.


----------



## runnergrl

Beanonorder said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Have been keeping you all in my prayers. Just wanted to give a quick update. I have gotten all my test results back now. I still have an increased anti-body count but the numbers have come down by half. I also finally got an answer to the problem. It is because the baby and I have different blood types. The doctor is very happy with the results. I have been put on another round medicine and the doctor is confident that all will be fine after this.
> 
> On a different note can I ask that you keep myself and my marriage in your prayers. Today I am telling my husband that he now needs to decide which is more important - drinking excessively or having me and his child in his life. This is going to be a difficult conversation as my husband doesn't do well when he is backed into a corner. But enough is enough.

not in the exact same situation, but I completely understand what you mean about your husband not doing well with being backed into a corner. mine is the exact same way. he often feels "attacked" when Im simply wanting to have a conversation with him about something serious. I will be praying for you for sure!!! keep us in prayer for the same reason! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> Beanonorder said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Have been keeping you all in my prayers. Just wanted to give a quick update. I have gotten all my test results back now. I still have an increased anti-body count but the numbers have come down by half. I also finally got an answer to the problem. It is because the baby and I have different blood types. The doctor is very happy with the results. I have been put on another round medicine and the doctor is confident that all will be fine after this.
> 
> On a different note can I ask that you keep myself and my marriage in your prayers. Today I am telling my husband that he now needs to decide which is more important - drinking excessively or having me and his child in his life. This is going to be a difficult conversation as my husband doesn't do well when he is backed into a corner. But enough is enough.
> 
> not in the exact same situation, but I completely understand what you mean about your husband not doing well with being backed into a corner. mine is the exact same way. he often feels "attacked" when Im simply wanting to have a conversation with him about something serious. I will be praying for you for sure!!! keep us in prayer for the same reason! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Sympathise with you both ladies as my dh is VERRRRRRY sensitive when i try to approach something that he is doing wrong. Prayers for husbands that are slow to anger :thumbup:


----------



## christylove

meandmrb2011 said:



> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanonorder said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Have been keeping you all in my prayers. Just wanted to give a quick update. I have gotten all my test results back now. I still have an increased anti-body count but the numbers have come down by half. I also finally got an answer to the problem. It is because the baby and I have different blood types. The doctor is very happy with the results. I have been put on another round medicine and the doctor is confident that all will be fine after this.
> 
> On a different note can I ask that you keep myself and my marriage in your prayers. Today I am telling my husband that he now needs to decide which is more important - drinking excessively or having me and his child in his life. This is going to be a difficult conversation as my husband doesn't do well when he is backed into a corner. But enough is enough.
> 
> not in the exact same situation, but I completely understand what you mean about your husband not doing well with being backed into a corner. mine is the exact same way. he often feels "attacked" when Im simply wanting to have a conversation with him about something serious. I will be praying for you for sure!!! keep us in prayer for the same reason! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sympathise with you both ladies as my dh is VERRRRRRY sensitive when i try to approach something that he is doing wrong. Prayers for husbands that are slow to anger :thumbup:Click to expand...


Praying for you ladies :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello to all u ladies not feeling to well at the moment ive not sleped in 3 days because i keep getting this anoying thing that happens with my legs where they just wont rest and they tingle and feel horrible and i cant sleep with it at all. also been getting really bad pains cuz i suffer from constipation real bad. so feeling a bit down today. just want to be able to sleep at night:wacko:

hope all of u r ok sending preyers and :hugs: to u all:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Have been keeping you all in my prayers. Just wanted to give a quick update. I have gotten all my test results back now. I still have an increased anti-body count but the numbers have come down by half. I also finally got an answer to the problem. It is because the baby and I have different blood types. The doctor is very happy with the results. I have been put on another round medicine and the doctor is confident that all will be fine after this.
> 
> On a different note can I ask that you keep myself and my marriage in your prayers. Today I am telling my husband that he now needs to decide which is more important - drinking excessively or having me and his child in his life. This is going to be a difficult conversation as my husband doesn't do well when he is backed into a corner. But enough is enough.

Hey Beanorder it is great to hear from you hun xx I thank GOd that the doctors are happy with your progress the power of prayer is real and God is truly with you xx 

I'm so sorry to hear about your marital problems And I would definitely be keeping you in prayer hun xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi all

Thanks for the prayers and thoughts. The conversation actually went surprising well. I can sometimes get a bit overemotional when trying to have these kinds of conversations. I prayed beforehand and asked God to just keep me calm and on track with what I wanted to say and I also asked that He guides my husband to listen to me and know that I wasn't attacking him. 
My DH listened and took in what I said. Lets hope I see an improvement now!


----------



## blessedmomma

so great to hear bean!!! i hope he makes the chages needed for your family. prayers stillcoming your way:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Sorry I haven't been able to post for a few days but I have been reading and praying for you all. Husband and kids are off since Friday for a long holiday weekend so they have been keeping me busy. Hope you are all doing well sending prayers up for you all:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> hello to all u ladies not feeling to well at the moment ive not sleped in 3 days because i keep getting this anoying thing that happens with my legs where they just wont rest and they tingle and feel horrible and i cant sleep with it at all. also been getting really bad pains cuz i suffer from constipation real bad. so feeling a bit down today. just want to be able to sleep at night:wacko:
> 
> hope all of u r ok sending preyers and :hugs: to u all:hugs:

Restless leg syndrome. Mine has settled down right now but it was REALLLLLY bad for a few weeks .Hugs xxx


----------



## MsTX

Hey! How is everyone doing? I finally made the announcement today. I have been struggling with when to tell everyone and I have been feeling lately that I just need to let go of my worries and have faith in God. I really feel alot better now that I don't have this big secret and its so nice to be able to enjoy it with everyone! I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and thoughts. The conversation actually went surprising well. I can sometimes get a bit overemotional when trying to have these kinds of conversations. I prayed beforehand and asked God to just keep me calm and on track with what I wanted to say and I also asked that He guides my husband to listen to me and know that I wasn't attacking him.
> My DH listened and took in what I said. Lets hope I see an improvement now!

Praise God for a Quick time turnaround!i love it when God exceeds our prayers and what we could ever ask of Him!!Your so blessed in still lifting you up to God 

Today in church as we praised God the preacher said our praises to God today are not for ourselves but they are going out all over the world touching lives and when he said that I knew I was praising God on behalf of some wonderful ladies all in different locations all believing God for a miracle in their lives!!!It was you all!!

Well the word that was shared was Acts 4:13-17 (please read it of you can)They said that based on that scripture God is gonna do a notable miracle and when people see they are going to know that ONLY God could of given you that breakthrough!The preacher said that when we have done ALL that we could do-worked hard as we could prayed day and night just plain seekin God to breakthrough in our situations He is doing to step in and succeed and surpass all of our efforts because HE is GoD!!!This word got me so excited!I just know that He is going to come through for some ladies on here I. Whatever way you need Him God has heard your cry and your prayer and will break through in those areas of our lives that don't seem rove falling in line like they should!!!

I was excited by this and it gave me hope that God is hearing us all on this thread for sure!!!Praise Him!!xxx:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies hope everyone is well.

I have my first scan today and am feeling very nervous but excited.

Not been able to sleep well the last few days. 

Love and blessing to you all. :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have my first scan today and am feeling very nervous but excited.
> 
> Not been able to sleep well the last few days.
> 
> Love and blessing to you all. :kiss:

Yay how exciting hun!!:happydance:

Try not to worry and go ahead and enjoy your day.Youve spent weeks praying so God is definitely in control!!

Thankyou Father that the day Of our sisters scan has finally come!We Pray in Jesus name that it will be a special day for her and her husband.Lord please keep Your hand of protection On her and the baby and let everything be well with them.We speak by faith that our sister will return to us today with a good testimony!!ThankYou in advance Lord!In Jesus name amen!!!Xx

Cant wait to hear the good news hun!!xx


----------



## angela2011

Good morning ladies. I can't believe that I forgot that today is my anniversary!!!! I woke up this morning and my husband was gone. Shortly after he comes in with breakfast and I am thinking that is nice. He is off work for labor day and that is a nice surprise but before I could eat I had my morning battle with morning sickness I come back from the bathroom and there is a dozen of roses a card and a huge box of candy. I am thinking what has he done that he feels so guilty over. I say it is no holiday and he says yes it is and I say well its Labor Day but who gets gifts for Labor Day and then my 8 year old son smiling so big says Happy Anniversary. Then my other kids run up giving me hugs saying Happy Anniversary . My heart dropped how did I forget my 16th Anniversary.:dohh: The only dates I know lately is when my next ultrasound is. I have baby on the brain 24/7. My husband didn't get mad at all as I know I would have if he forgot our Anniversary in the past. He said he knew that all that was on my brain was the baby but he just joked around and said that He got me this year and asked me does he need to leave notes all over the house reminding me that next week is his Birthday. I can't believe it never crossed my mind that our Anniversary was coming up usually I plan a weekend trip or something special 
I have pregnancy brain lol:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Girls ..... having a REAAAAAALLY rough time with hubby .... he is being so mean,ugly & selfish. Then when i break down & cry he just gets meaner or laughs at me. I am so hurt . He is in Korea so we cant even go for counseling etc . Need a lot of prayer here


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> Girls ..... having a REAAAAAALLY rough time with hubby .... he is being so mean,ugly & selfish. Then when i break down & cry he just gets meaner or laughs at me. I am so hurt . He is in Korea so we cant even go for counseling etc . Need a lot of prayer here

I am so sorry to hear that you and hubby are going through a rough time. Sending up prayers for you:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

angela2011 said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Girls ..... having a REAAAAAALLY rough time with hubby .... he is being so mean,ugly & selfish. Then when i break down & cry he just gets meaner or laughs at me. I am so hurt . He is in Korea so we cant even go for counseling etc . Need a lot of prayer here
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that you and hubby are going through a rough time. Sending up prayers for you:hugs:Click to expand...

me too. praying! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Good morning ladies. I can't believe that I forgot that today is my anniversary!!!! I woke up this morning and my husband was gone. Shortly after he comes in with breakfast and I am thinking that is nice. He is off work for labor day and that is a nice surprise but before I could eat I had my morning battle with morning sickness I come back from the bathroom and there is a dozen of roses a card and a huge box of candy. I am thinking what has he done that he feels so guilty over. I say it is no holiday and he says yes it is and I say well its Labor Day but who gets gifts for Labor Day and then my 8 year old son smiling so big says Happy Anniversary. Then my other kids run up giving me hugs saying Happy Anniversary . My heart dropped how did I forget my 16th Anniversary.:dohh: The only dates I know lately is when my next ultrasound is. I have baby on the brain 24/7. My husband didn't get mad at all as I know I would have if he forgot our Anniversary in the past. He said he knew that all that was on my brain was the baby but he just joked around and said that He got me this year and asked me does he need to leave notes all over the house reminding me that next week is his Birthday. I can't believe it never crossed my mind that our Anniversary was coming up usually I plan a weekend trip or something special
> I have pregnancy brain lol:hugs:

Lool this is just adorable lool bless you hunni happy anniversary hope you have the most wonderful day and please if you can share some godly wisdom with us on how to keep it sweet after 16 years!?lool

Blessings to you dh and family xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> Girls ..... having a REAAAAAALLY rough time with hubby .... he is being so mean,ugly & selfish. Then when i break down & cry he just gets meaner or laughs at me. I am so hurt . He is in Korea so we cant even go for counseling etc . Need a lot of prayer here

:hugs: seems like a few of us are going thru similar issues right now I will lift your marriage up to God i know that God wants to restor and heal our marriages as He desires for us to live in unity to bring up out children- Father help us to make this possible in Jesus name x


----------



## sportysgirl

The scan went well, everything where it should be. Heart was beating well too.

It was an amazing thing to see, very emotional. :happydance:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. I can't believe that I forgot that today is my anniversary!!!! I woke up this morning and my husband was gone. Shortly after he comes in with breakfast and I am thinking that is nice. He is off work for labor day and that is a nice surprise but before I could eat I had my morning battle with morning sickness I come back from the bathroom and there is a dozen of roses a card and a huge box of candy. I am thinking what has he done that he feels so guilty over. I say it is no holiday and he says yes it is and I say well its Labor Day but who gets gifts for Labor Day and then my 8 year old son smiling so big says Happy Anniversary. Then my other kids run up giving me hugs saying Happy Anniversary . My heart dropped how did I forget my 16th Anniversary.:dohh: The only dates I know lately is when my next ultrasound is. I have baby on the brain 24/7. My husband didn't get mad at all as I know I would have if he forgot our Anniversary in the past. He said he knew that all that was on my brain was the baby but he just joked around and said that He got me this year and asked me does he need to leave notes all over the house reminding me that next week is his Birthday. I can't believe it never crossed my mind that our Anniversary was coming up usually I plan a weekend trip or something special
> I have pregnancy brain lol:hugs:
> 
> Lool this is just adorable lool bless you hunni happy anniversary hope you have the most wonderful day and please if you can share some godly wisdom with us on how to keep it sweet after 16 years!?lool
> 
> Blessings to you dh and family xxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much hun. We got married a month after I graduated high school and God has brought us through so much. I almost lost him back in 2009 he had a rare cyst on his brain and the doctor said he had less than 6 months to live if it wasn't removed and we had to find a doctor to do the surgery because the kind of cyst he had there was only 13 cases reported and only a hand full had been sucessfully removed so the surgeon had to fly in to do his brain surgery. He lost a lot of his memory after the surgery and did not even remember his mother but some how he remembered me and the kids although he could not remember any of them being born and most of the past. He knew me and loved me but couldn't remember anything we had done together. So it is kind of lot he had to start over and relearn everything even his job. God is great he has brought my family through so much and I am so thankful for my dear husband and I know God knew I needed him . I have really been having a great day with him and the kids. I couldn't ask for a better husband and I am truely blessed. Although he has been with me through all my kids birth this will be the first one he will be able to remember.:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

sportysgirl said:


> The scan went well, everything where it should be. Heart was beating well too.
> 
> It was an amazing thing to see, very emotional. :happydance:

Praise God!!He is so good!Praying that you will continue to have a blessed pregnancy!! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. I can't believe that I forgot that today is my anniversary!!!! I woke up this morning and my husband was gone. Shortly after he comes in with breakfast and I am thinking that is nice. He is off work for labor day and that is a nice surprise but before I could eat I had my morning battle with morning sickness I come back from the bathroom and there is a dozen of roses a card and a huge box of candy. I am thinking what has he done that he feels so guilty over. I say it is no holiday and he says yes it is and I say well its Labor Day but who gets gifts for Labor Day and then my 8 year old son smiling so big says Happy Anniversary. Then my other kids run up giving me hugs saying Happy Anniversary . My heart dropped how did I forget my 16th Anniversary.:dohh: The only dates I know lately is when my next ultrasound is. I have baby on the brain 24/7. My husband didn't get mad at all as I know I would have if he forgot our Anniversary in the past. He said he knew that all that was on my brain was the baby but he just joked around and said that He got me this year and asked me does he need to leave notes all over the house reminding me that next week is his Birthday. I can't believe it never crossed my mind that our Anniversary was coming up usually I plan a weekend trip or something special
> I have pregnancy brain lol:hugs:
> 
> Lool this is just adorable lool bless you hunni happy anniversary hope you have the most wonderful day and please if you can share some godly wisdom with us on how to keep it sweet after 16 years!?lool
> 
> Blessings to you dh and family xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much hun. We got married a month after I graduated high school and God has brought us through so much. I almost lost him back in 2009 he had a rare cyst on his brain and the doctor said he had less than 6 months to live if it wasn't removed and we had to find a doctor to do the surgery because the kind of cyst he had there was only 13 cases reported and only a hand full had been sucessfully removed so the surgeon had to fly in to do his brain surgery. He lost a lot of his memory after the surgery and did not even remember his mother but some how he remembered me and the kids although he could not remember any of them being born and most of the past. He knew me and loved me but couldn't remember anything we had done together. So it is kind of lot he had to start over and relearn everything even his job. God is great he has brought my family through so much and I am so thankful for my dear husband and I know God knew I needed him . I have really been having a great day with him and the kids. I couldn't ask for a better husband and I am truely blessed. Although he has been with me through all my kids birth this will be the first one he will be able to remember.:hugs:Click to expand...

Your testimony humbled me so much wot a wonderful love you and your dh have-it has survived the storms of life and sounds like your more in love now than ever before.It made me want to cherish this life God has given to me with my dh instead of allowing differences to swallow our joy!There is a scripture in the bible that says we should seek the Lord while He can still be found-your testimony reminds me that I should seek love with my hubby now while we are both fit,healthy and in our right minds!Life is so precious and so are our loved ones thank you for sharing this testimony with us Angela the hand of God is truly on your family.I pray that you and dh will make many many many years of happy memories together an that this birth will bring back to rememberance ALL of your happy times together xx Many more happy years together for you both xX


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!
I have been missing for a while (took a break from B&B) but I missed you ladies SO MUCH!! Hope you all are doing well and your little babies are growing nicely!


----------



## Beanonorder

meandmrb2011 said:


> Girls ..... having a REAAAAAALLY rough time with hubby .... he is being so mean,ugly & selfish. Then when i break down & cry he just gets meaner or laughs at me. I am so hurt . He is in Korea so we cant even go for counseling etc . Need a lot of prayer here

I am so sorry that you have to go through this! :hugs:
I understand just how awful it is when you want or need something from you DH and he is doing the exact opposite. I have been having quite a few of these moments over the past few months and wouldn't wish it on anyone else! Especially when you are trying to deal with a pregnancy at the same time. 
I am hoping my situation is improving now and I will keep you in my prayers that so will yours. 
Please message me if you need to talk more!


----------



## runnergrl

We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers

Awww no . Hugs & prayers i am so sorry for your loss :hugs: Lord please be with our sister as she goes through this ordeal. Soothe her physical & emotional pain Lord and cradle her family in your arms ... Lord give our sister a desire to come to you to seek the comfort she so greatly needs right now. And Lord please give her comfort that her little one is resting peacefully with you now. . . In Jesus all powerful healing name ... Amen xxx


----------



## future hopes

runnergrl said:


> We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers


Oh hunny i am so so sorry for ure loss i cant believe it its just so sad. Ure in my preyers sending u love and :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers

Oh hun,
I am so terribly sorry that this has happened. I am thinking of you right now, and want to pray:

Lord in Heaven, thank you for our dear sister. I pray that You will wrap Your arms around her and comfort her during this time. You, Lord, are the ultimate healer and comforter and I pray that our sister would find solace and peace with You. 

I will continue to pray for you and keep you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

runnergrl said:


> We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers

Oh my goodness, words can't express my sadness for you. I'm praying for you and your husband right now. Sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## christylove

runnergrl said:


> We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers

I am sooo sorry for you're loss and im praying for your family


----------



## blessedmomma

praying for all you ladies who asked for prayer. :hugs:

runnergrl- my heart goes out to you. im so saddened for you ad DH. will continue to pray as the Spirit leads :cry:


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers

I am so sorry words can not even express how sorry I am. I am praying for you and sending lots of love and hugs your way.:hugs::cry:


----------



## runnergrl

I named her Ella Joy. I miss her


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers

This is so sad my heart goes out to you and dh Hun I am truly sorry for your loss :( we all love you dearly and are praying for you xx

Father God only You can understand this pain.Please wrap our sister in Your loving arms and comfort her and dh at this sad time.This is devastating and only You can get her through so we lift her up to You.Take control Lord and show her Your love and care at this time in Jesus name amen 

Thinking of you hun xx Ella Joy is a beautiful name for one of Gods beautiful angel babies x


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers
> 
> This is so sad my heart goes out to you and dh Hun I am truly sorry for your loss :( we all love you dearly and are praying for you xx
> 
> Father God only You can understand this pain.Please wrap our sister in Your loving arms and comfort her and dh at this sad time.This is devastating and only You can get her through so we lift her up to You.Take control Lord and show her Your love and care at this time in Jesus name amen
> 
> Thinking of you hun xx Ella Joy is a beautiful name for one of Gods beautiful angel babies xClick to expand...

Amen thanks princessbree for the beautiful prayer

I also love the name what a beautiful name. Runnergrl you are on my heart really heavy and I am in constant prayer for you.:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

runnergrl I am so sorry for you loss! I can't even begin to imagine how devastated you and your DH must be. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## shancherie

I have been away for a while, but have missed you all and the blessings that come from praying with you. 

I am so sorry for the loss of your little girl, Runnergrl - I can think of no words to fully express what I want to say, so I will take a little something from the Bible:

2 Corinthians 1:2-4 
Grace and peace to you from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves have received from God.

Dear Heavenly Father, please be with us all as we navigate this lovely turmoil called pregnancy. It is such a roller coaster of worry, joy, peace and sadness. Without Your hand guiding us, I believe it would be more of a tumbler ride, where there are no ups, only spinning downs. Thank you for each miracle you have entrusted to our wombs, and thank you for every moment we get to spend with them. Please be with our dear ladies who have lost their precious babies and hold those babies close to your heart; please be with our ladies who are having other problems in their lives; and please continue blessing us all. In Jesus' precious name, Amen.

As an update... I'm still on bedrest, but the bleeding has finally stopped. I have to remain on bedrest for two more weeks. Last Friday, the heartbeat was still strong - I am hopeful and praying!


----------



## Mom To 2

runnergrl said:


> We lost the baby early this morning. Massive amounts of bleeding, pain and sadness. This was very unexpected. I am absolutely devastated. Need prayers

Oh hon, my heart sank to my toes as I read this. I can't believe it. I am so sorry and am praying right along with everyone else. Please keep us updated on how you are.


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> I named her Ella Joy. I miss her

a beautiful name , love & prayers :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Still can't believe this is real. I woke up this morning wishing it had been a bad dream. But the continued bleeding was a nasty reminder that the sadness and sorrow I am feeling is real. I am not well. Please pray I can hold it together for my husband and son as I was pretty worthless yesterday.


----------



## PrincessBree

shancherie said:


> I have been away for a while, but have missed you all and the blessings that come from praying with you.
> 
> I am so sorry for the loss of your little girl, Runnergrl - I can think of no words to fully express what I want to say, so I will take a little something from the Bible:
> 
> 2 Corinthians 1:2-4
> Grace and peace to you from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves have received from God.
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, please be with us all as we navigate this lovely turmoil called pregnancy. It is such a roller coaster of worry, joy, peace and sadness. Without Your hand guiding us, I believe it would be more of a tumbler ride, where there are no ups, only spinning downs. Thank you for each miracle you have entrusted to our wombs, and thank you for every moment we get to spend with them. Please be with our dear ladies who have lost their precious babies and hold those babies close to your heart; please be with our ladies who are having other problems in their lives; and please continue blessing us all. In Jesus' precious name, Amen.
> 
> As an update... I'm still on bedrest, but the bleeding has finally stopped. I have to remain on bedrest for two more weeks. Last Friday, the heartbeat was still strong - I am hopeful and praying!

Hey hunni,Great to have you check in with us xx

I thank God that He has been keeping you and your precious baby.I pray that you continue to get the rest that you need to keep you and baby in the best health.

We are praying for you even when your not here as much :hugs::hugs:

PrincessBree


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> Still can't believe this is real. I woke up this morning wishing it had been a bad dream. But the continued bleeding was a nasty reminder that the sadness and sorrow I am feeling is real. I am not well. Please pray I can hold it together for my husband and son as I was pretty worthless yesterday.

:hugs:Praying for you continuously hun,I know it is hard.We are all rooting for you to pull through Bree xx


----------



## Mrs5707

runnergrl said:


> Still can't believe this is real. I woke up this morning wishing it had been a bad dream. But the continued bleeding was a nasty reminder that the sadness and sorrow I am feeling is real. I am not well. Please pray I can hold it together for my husband and son as I was pretty worthless yesterday.

Runnergrl I"m so sorry for your loss. I am praying for you and I pray that you can bring yourself to the place where you can feel the comforting hand of Jesus on your heart and body.


----------



## future hopes

im feeling so sad for all the ladies who have lost there babies on here its just so upsetting and my heart goes out to all these ladies i prey our lord gives u all the strength u need ure all in my thoughts:hugs:


----------



## Kellen

runnergrl said:


> Still can't believe this is real. I woke up this morning wishing it had been a bad dream. But the continued bleeding was a nasty reminder that the sadness and sorrow I am feeling is real. I am not well. Please pray I can hold it together for my husband and son as I was pretty worthless yesterday.

Runner, I know that many women - especially in this discussion - have gone through loss. Although my loss was during the early weeks of pregnancy (back in February) I know how awful the feeling of loss is. For the longest time I blamed myself and wondered what I could have done better to help by baby survive.
God has done a great work in me and has helped me through that terrible time of grief. I would council that you allow yourself to be a complete wreck right now and grieve for your baby girl. Right now you don't need to be strong because Jesus is strong enough to support you and your entire family. Although I never knew the gender of my little one I know that he or she is welcoming your baby as a Sister-in-Christ.
If you ever need to talk or vent feel free to send me a private message. I feel so much for anyone who has ever had to experience this horrible tragedy.


----------



## LillyLee

runnergrl said:


> Still can't believe this is real. I woke up this morning wishing it had been a bad dream. But the continued bleeding was a nasty reminder that the sadness and sorrow I am feeling is real. I am not well. Please pray I can hold it together for my husband and son as I was pretty worthless yesterday.

I am so sorry runnergrl. I pray that the Lord is with you and places comforting arms around you during this time in your life. You are not worthless. :hugs: Call on God for your strength. 

2 Corinthians 34: 16-18
That is why we never give up. Though our bodies are dying, our spirits are being renewed everyday. For our present troubles are quite small and won't last very long. Yet they produce for us an immeasurably great glory that will last forever! So we don't look at the troubles we can see right now; rather, we look forward to what we have not yet seen. For the troubles we see will soon be over, but the joys to come will last forever.


----------



## Mom To 2

I would like to ask for prayer for my brother and his girlfriend. They are in a legal situation that could be terrible. Police are trying to get facts together. Hes worried but knows it's a misunderstanding and believes the truth will be found and everything will be ok. They are both followers of Christ, they met at church, and just both very good people. Please pray for their situation.

As for me, had a doctors appointment yesterday. Got to hear the babys heartbeat for the first time and recorded it for my kids to hear. I feel babys movement many, many times a day and my heart just sings everytime! Two weeks till my next scan. Praying baby looks perfect and we find out if it's a baby girl or boy.
Love you ladies!


----------



## christylove

Hey ladies just stopping un yo let you know im still praying and believing in God for his will to be done and our lives.God bless you all


----------



## angela2011

Mom To 2 said:


> I would like to ask for prayer for my brother and his girlfriend. They are in a legal situation that could be terrible. Police are trying to get facts together. Hes worried but knows it's a misunderstanding and believes the truth will be found and everything will be ok. They are both followers of Christ, they met at church, and just both very good people. Please pray for their situation.
> 
> As for me, had a doctors appointment yesterday. Got to hear the babys heartbeat for the first time and recorded it for my kids to hear. I feel babys movement many, many times a day and my heart just sings everytime! Two weeks till my next scan. Praying baby looks perfect and we find out if it's a baby girl or boy.
> Love you ladies!

keeping your brother and his girlfriend in my prayers. So glad all is going great with your baby. What a relief to feel the baby move. I can't wait till I am able to feel my baby move . The last baby I lost at 22 weeks I hardly ever felt him move maybe once in a blue moon. I really hope this baby is active so I can feel the comfort of knowing baby is fine and moving.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Ladies I am praying for all of us . Please remember me in your prayers. I have my scan for down symdrome testing in the morning. May everyone feel the love of God and seek comfort in his word. Have a great day ladies. :hugs:


----------



## SteffyRae

Hi ladies, I would like to join you. I also ask that you pray for me this week. I'm supposed to be 10 weeks and I saw my baby on u/s and saw the heartbeat, I went to the ER and they did a ultrasound and said they can't see the baby. but I haven't bled or passed any tissue or clots, so I ask if you can pray for my baby. I'm hoping it was just a technical error and the lil bean it nice and healthy in there. I will try and be on as much as possible.


----------



## angela2011

SteffyRae said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join you. I also ask that you pray for me this week. I'm supposed to be 10 weeks and I saw my baby on u/s and saw the heartbeat, I went to the ER and they did a ultrasound and said they can't see the baby. but I haven't bled or passed any tissue or clots, so I ask if you can pray for my baby. I'm hoping it was just a technical error and the lil bean it nice and healthy in there. I will try and be on as much as possible.

Welcome we would love to pray with you and have you pray with us. This thread has been a lifeline to me and such a blessing. I am praying for you and your little baby and hope that your next ultrasound goes well.:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

SteffyRae said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join you. I also ask that you pray for me this week. I'm supposed to be 10 weeks and I saw my baby on u/s and saw the heartbeat, I went to the ER and they did a ultrasound and said they can't see the baby. but I haven't bled or passed any tissue or clots, so I ask if you can pray for my baby. I'm hoping it was just a technical error and the lil bean it nice and healthy in there. I will try and be on as much as possible.

Dear Heavenly Father, 
We lift Steffy and her baby up to you. I pray the baby is healthy and doing fine. I pray the family takes comfort that word says you will never leave us and are our comforter during trials.


----------



## Mom To 2

angela2011 said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> I would like to ask for prayer for my brother and his girlfriend. They are in a legal situation that could be terrible. Police are trying to get facts together. Hes worried but knows it's a misunderstanding and believes the truth will be found and everything will be ok. They are both followers of Christ, they met at church, and just both very good people. Please pray for their situation.
> 
> As for me, had a doctors appointment yesterday. Got to hear the babys heartbeat for the first time and recorded it for my kids to hear. I feel babys movement many, many times a day and my heart just sings everytime! Two weeks till my next scan. Praying baby looks perfect and we find out if it's a baby girl or boy.
> Love you ladies!
> 
> keeping your brother and his girlfriend in my prayers. So glad all is going great with your baby. What a relief to feel the baby move. I can't wait till I am able to feel my baby move . The last baby I lost at 22 weeks I hardly ever felt him move maybe once in a blue moon. I really hope this baby is active so I can feel the comfort of knowing baby is fine and moving.:hugs:Click to expand...

Praying your scan goes perfect tomorrow. It is a huge relief to feel baby moving. Its just wonderful. Hopefully in the next few weeks you will feel yours. My first kicks were very rare, but started at 14 weeks.


----------



## SteffyRae

Thank you guys very much. I will continue to be on and am praying for happiness and healthiness for us all and our families (including our little beans)


----------



## PrincessBree

Just writing a quick note to you all,to let you know that you are in my heart and I am praying for you.Thank God we got some scans coming up I am really asking God to make all be well and yourselves and baby are doing great!!

I love you all so much and feel as though the fellowship that we have had over the last few months has changed me as a person.It is so important to know that someone somewhere is praying for you.And it is so important that as sisters in Christ we support one another and love our neighbours as ourselves.

I am also praying for Runnergirl after her recent loss.I know words in this difficult time really wont mean much but I know that Jesus,You will lift her and keep her,in Your way,the way that only You can xx

Have a happy Friday Ladies xxx:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for the prayers Bree! I notice a change in your status to NTNP - hugs to that!

I am very excited to realise that tomorrow I enter the third trimester! I can't believe I've come this far! I'm keeping all of you ladies in my prayers that you reach this point and beyond!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## PrincessBree

SteffyRae said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join you. I also ask that you pray for me this week. I'm supposed to be 10 weeks and I saw my baby on u/s and saw the heartbeat, I went to the ER and they did a ultrasound and said they can't see the baby. but I haven't bled or passed any tissue or clots, so I ask if you can pray for my baby. I'm hoping it was just a technical error and the lil bean it nice and healthy in there. I will try and be on as much as possible.

SteffyRae you are so welcome here with us!I will be praying that all is well with you and baby and that our Lord will surround you with His loving protection.Please keep us updated as we pray xx

Father thank You for this dear sister that has joined us.We pray for You to continue to be with her and the baby that she is carrying.Lord when she goes back for her followup appointment Lord we pray that they will find that her dear baby is fine and well.Lord please take away all fear at this time and give our sister sweet peace in Your presence.We entrust this entire situation to You in Jesus name.Amen xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Thanks for the prayers Bree! I notice a change in your status to NTNP - hugs to that!
> 
> I am very excited to realise that tomorrow I enter the third trimester! I can't believe I've come this far! I'm keeping all of you ladies in my prayers that you reach this point and beyond!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!

Lol u noticed haha I thought I would get away with it without anyone noticing lol but yep thas where we are at now,so yep God has bought us a mighty long way.And I guess now we can finally say not our will Lord,but Your will be done!

Hun I am so excited that you are now entering your third tri.It is amazing that God has bought you this far.Though there has been trials,hardships,worries,but God has been continous in your life.Praise Him!Thank You Father for this testimony!I am soo excited about you and baby!!Its all seems so close now!!lol xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

SteffyRae said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join you. I also ask that you pray for me this week. I'm supposed to be 10 weeks and I saw my baby on u/s and saw the heartbeat, I went to the ER and they did a ultrasound and said they can't see the baby. but I haven't bled or passed any tissue or clots, so I ask if you can pray for my baby. I'm hoping it was just a technical error and the lil bean it nice and healthy in there. I will try and be on as much as possible.

Hi ,

Just wanted to share with you that i had to go to ER when i was around 6weeks. The Dr scanned me & looked and didnt see anything . But i got referred to to an ultrasound tech and he scanned me & straight away the baby popped up on the screen !!! I know you are a little further , but the US machines they have in ER really aren't all that good & it does take a certain level of skill to find a baby !!! Hugs :hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hi ladies , 

So i went for my check up & scan at 11 weeks and i was SO relieved to see that all was well with baby. The dr was very happy with how my uterus , ovaries & baby looked. The sac looks nice & strong & healthy . The baby was AMAZINGLY active , he/she was pulling their little knees up really high & then kicking them both out really hard , then spinning about. My uterus is quite high and the Dr said that it was probable i was feeling movments (phewwww i thought i was going crazy!!:wacko:) Anyway here is the pic. She got him/her with their little knees pulled up !! MY BABY HAS KNEES!!!!!! 

Please keep us in prayer as i have been having tightenings and been really sick this last week !! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







scan11wk1day.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hi ladies ,
> 
> So i went for my check up & scan at 11 weeks and i was SO relieved to see that all was well with baby. The dr was very happy with how my uterus , ovaries & baby looked. The sac looks nice & strong & healthy . The baby was AMAZINGLY active , he/she was pulling their little knees up really high & then kicking them both out really hard , then spinning about. My uterus is quite high and the Dr said that it was probable i was feeling movments (phewwww i thought i was going crazy!!:wacko:) Anyway here is the pic. She got him/her with their little knees pulled up !! MY BABY HAS KNEES!!!!!!
> 
> Please keep us in prayer as i have been having tightenings and been really sick this last week !! :thumbup:

LOOL awwww babe I'm sitting at my desk almost in tears lol your lo is just adorable!!Praise God for an active healthy little bean!!It feels like we are all on this journey together and it so wonderful to hear that ladies you have been praying with are having such wonderful testimonies!!Thank You Jesus for this wonderful praise report and the athelete inside our sister's womb lol!xx


----------



## christylove

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hi ladies ,
> 
> So i went for my check up & scan at 11 weeks and i was SO relieved to see that all was well with baby. The dr was very happy with how my uterus , ovaries & baby looked. The sac looks nice & strong & healthy . The baby was AMAZINGLY active , he/she was pulling their little knees up really high & then kicking them both out really hard , then spinning about. My uterus is quite high and the Dr said that it was probable i was feeling movments (phewwww i thought i was going crazy!!:wacko:) Anyway here is the pic. She got him/her with their little knees pulled up !! MY BABY HAS KNEES!!!!!!
> 
> Please keep us in prayer as i have been having tightenings and been really sick this last week !! :thumbup:

Praise God Praise God Praise God


----------



## meandmrb2011

Thankyou ladies for your continued prayers & kindhearted words :hug:


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 so glad your scan went well and what a cute pic.

I am overjoyed at my scan today. Praise God baby was doing great. The baby was drinking and it was just the cutest thing ever to see the baby's mouth opening and closing. The heartbeat was a nice 165 and the measurements they took of the neck as part of the downs test measured perfectly. I am also glad they are mointering me so closely this time and they sent me for a lot of blood work to see if there is anything gentic that could have caused my last baby to pass away so suddenly. He said that many times they can catch these problems and treat them with medicine. He wants to pretty much leave no stone unturned to ensure that a stillbirth doesn't happen again. I am just on cloud nine and so in love with my little baby. Thank you all so much for your prayers and support and for taking this journey with me. God bless you all :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> meandmrb2011 so glad your scan went well and what a cute pic.
> 
> I am overjoyed at my scan today. Praise God baby was doing great. The baby was drinking and it was just the cutest thing ever to see the baby's mouth opening and closing. The heartbeat was a nice 165 and the measurements they took of the neck as part of the downs test measured perfectly. I am also glad they are mointering me so closely this time and they sent me for a lot of blood work to see if there is anything gentic that could have caused my last baby to pass away so suddenly. He said that many times they can catch these problems and treat them with medicine. He wants to pretty much leave no stone unturned to ensure that a stillbirth doesn't happen again. I am just on cloud nine and so in love with my little baby. Thank you all so much for your prayers and support and for taking this journey with me. God bless you all :hugs:

:happydance::happydance:Praise God Angela!!I am so happy for you and dh!!Sounds like today went like a dream our God is soo good!!Your baby sounds adorable!!And also sounds like you have a wonderful medical team and they are caring for you real good!Praise God I am so excited by hearing your testimony and your faith in God has been an inspiration to us all especially since all what you have been througH!Thanx for testifying,I know Jesus is smiling down on you and your lo one right now :cloud9:

Thank You Jesus for Angela and her baby,I pray that this time she will carry a healthy,bouncing baby to full term and in just a few months time she will get to meet the miracle which You have given to her,in Jesus name Amen x


----------



## angela2011

Thank you for the beautiful prayer. I love how you are just giving everything to the Lord. Thats when the greatest things happen when we let go and just let the Lord lead. You are a true blessing to all of us. I can't wait to see all the amazing wonderful blessings the Lord has in store for you. Lifting you up prayers:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Well ladies I am very sad to say that my triumph with my husband was very short lived. Things are very, very bad now. He is telling me that he isn't the right person for me and that he hates everybody and how is supposed to care for a baby when all he wants to do is die. He got very drunk last night and was begging me to tell him to leave. He said after everything he has done to me he can't be the one to make that decision so I need to tell him to go. Does he really think I want to look in my child's eyes one day and say 'you don't have a father because I kicked him out when his depression was really bad?'

When I prayed about having a baby I asked God to bless us with one when the time was right. God's timing is always perfect and I'm having a baby now so it must be right. Surely He doesn't intend for me to become a single mom? I just need strength to keep believing He has a plan and He's not going to forsake me. 
The idea of continuing this pregnancy on my own and becoming a single mom terrifies me. And doing it all in China is beyond comprehension. I'm trying not to let the stress of it all get to me but its hard. 

I'm sorry I'm posting all this but right now I need all the prayer I can get.


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Thank you for the beautiful prayer. I love how you are just giving everything to the Lord. Thats when the greatest things happen when we let go and just let the Lord lead. You are a true blessing to all of us. I can't wait to see all the amazing wonderful blessings the Lord has in store for you. Lifting you up prayers:hugs:

Amen praise God Angela xx I am so thankful to God for the work He has done in me and I am just trying to follow Him so His will can be done in my life.His grace and mercies are real!:hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

:thumbup:Hello. I would like to join this thread for the Christian mothers. I am a Christian. This is my first pregnancy and God is everything to me! I am looking forward to chatting with other mothers here and praying that we all have a safe pregnancy and a healthy blessing of baby afterwards! be blessed!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

ladies had an icky day with lots of tightenings & they were quite uncomfortable .... REALLY hoping this baby has good staying power as my uterus is an old crab !! :haha:


----------



## angela2011

mrs_cookie said:


> :thumbup:Hello. I would like to join this thread for the Christian mothers. I am a Christian. This is my first pregnancy and God is everything to me! I am looking forward to chatting with other mothers here and praying that we all have a safe pregnancy and a healthy blessing of baby afterwards! be blessed!:happydance::hugs:

welcome to this thread. We would love to pray for you and have you praying for us. This thread has been such a blessing for me.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> ladies had an icky day with lots of tightenings & they were quite uncomfortable .... REALLY hoping this baby has good staying power as my uterus is an old crab !! :haha:

praying for you hun, Has your doctor decided if they are going to start the shots sooner yet? I have also heard braxton hicks contractions are common even early on in pregnancy Hope hou feel better:hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

meandmrb2011 said:


> ladies had an icky day with lots of tightenings & they were quite uncomfortable .... REALLY hoping this baby has good staying power as my uterus is an old crab !! :haha:

praying that you feel better. hang in there girly! :hugs::flower:


----------



## mrs_cookie

angela2011 said:


> mrs_cookie said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:Hello. I would like to join this thread for the Christian mothers. I am a Christian. This is my first pregnancy and God is everything to me! I am looking forward to chatting with other mothers here and praying that we all have a safe pregnancy and a healthy blessing of baby afterwards! be blessed!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> welcome to this thread. We would love to pray for you and have you praying for us. This thread has been such a blessing for me.:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you very much for the warm welcome! nice to meet you. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Hello everyone and welcime to all the new people. 

I hope u r all feeling great. Sadly this has been a bad week for me my parents r breaking up after 20 years together and im really feeling like piggy in the middle between the waring pair. Pluss they still dont know about my pregnancy so im really feeling under alot of preshure right now. I just wish things were alot easier and not so diffacult:nope:

Im trying to b upbeat and happy but its so hard eith everything goin on all at once:cry:

Anyway i hope all u lovely ladies r well sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

future hopes said:


> Hello everyone and welcime to all the new people.
> 
> I hope u r all feeling great. Sadly this has been a bad week for me my parents r breaking up after 20 years together and im really feeling like piggy in the middle between the waring pair. Pluss they still dont know about my pregnancy so im really feeling under alot of preshure right now. I just wish things were alot easier and not so diffacult:nope:
> 
> Im trying to b upbeat and happy but its so hard eith everything goin on all at once:cry:
> 
> Anyway i hope all u lovely ladies r well sending lots of :hugs:

hello future hopes. i know that your parents breaking up can be a very difficult thing to go through especially now while you are pregnant. i pray that God gives you strength to stay strong and that your parents can get along throughout this stressful and trying time in their lives. God is good and will never put more on us than we can bear. it will be just fine hunny.smile because you have a beautiful blessing of a baby to be thankful for. God bless you and your family. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

I'm still having a hard time ladies. Lost my baby girl 5 days ago and am still bleeding and the headaches are terrible. Please continue to keep me in your prayers. I continue to follow you all and am praying for continued blessings on you and your babies:)


----------



## Mom To 2

Welcome Mrs Cookie! So happy you joined us!

Future: I'm so sorry to hear about your parents. Divorce is an ugly thing and tramatic for the children at any age. My parents divorced when I was 12 and I still say it's the worst thing that has ever happened to me. My first husband left me for another woman when our daughter was almost a year old. Thats the second worst thing. I hate divorce. Praying for you and your family. :hug:

Runnergirl: I'm happy your still on the thread and praying for us. I'm praying for you, your in my thoughts ofen hon.


----------



## Mom To 2

Beanonorder said:


> Well ladies I am very sad to say that my triumph with my husband was very short lived. Things are very, very bad now. He is telling me that he isn't the right person for me and that he hates everybody and how is supposed to care for a baby when all he wants to do is die. He got very drunk last night and was begging me to tell him to leave. He said after everything he has done to me he can't be the one to make that decision so I need to tell him to go. Does he really think I want to look in my child's eyes one day and say 'you don't have a father because I kicked him out when his depression was really bad?'
> 
> When I prayed about having a baby I asked God to bless us with one when the time was right. God's timing is always perfect and I'm having a baby now so it must be right. Surely He doesn't intend for me to become a single mom? I just need strength to keep believing He has a plan and He's not going to forsake me.
> The idea of continuing this pregnancy on my own and becoming a single mom terrifies me. And doing it all in China is beyond comprehension. I'm trying not to let the stress of it all get to me but its hard.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm posting all this but right now I need all the prayer I can get.

Praying for your family!!! God is our miracle worker. He shows up strongest when we feel the weakest! Your husband is very blessed to have such a caring wife. Praying for your family!


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Well ladies I am very sad to say that my triumph with my husband was very short lived. Things are very, very bad now. He is telling me that he isn't the right person for me and that he hates everybody and how is supposed to care for a baby when all he wants to do is die. He got very drunk last night and was begging me to tell him to leave. He said after everything he has done to me he can't be the one to make that decision so I need to tell him to go. Does he really think I want to look in my child's eyes one day and say 'you don't have a father because I kicked him out when his depression was really bad?'
> 
> When I prayed about having a baby I asked God to bless us with one when the time was right. God's timing is always perfect and I'm having a baby now so it must be right. Surely He doesn't intend for me to become a single mom? I just need strength to keep believing He has a plan and He's not going to forsake me.
> The idea of continuing this pregnancy on my own and becoming a single mom terrifies me. And doing it all in China is beyond comprehension. I'm trying not to let the stress of it all get to me but its hard.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm posting all this but right now I need all the prayer I can get.



Hun I am sorry to hear about you and dh.I know marriage is an area in which we are stretched sometimes feels like more than we can handle.But before you even got married God knew that this day would come and kind of troubles that you and dh would face.And He has a plan to work it out for you both.All things work together for GOOD for those that love the Lord, (romans 8:28).He won't leave it like this,it may be some tough times ahead but even when it seems as though things are getting worse always remember it will all work together.

Has your husband admitted and recognised his drink problem?Maybe seeing a doctor and a counsellor(seperately and together) might be something you both might want to consider?Is this something which you could discuss with him?

Father Lord we lift up our dear precious sister to You.Lord we thankYou that even in this time of testing,You are still in control and will never put more on her than she can bear.Lord we pray that You will hold this family together,for the sake of their marriage covenant and there soon coming baby.God You said all those who are weary and heavy laden can come to You and You would give them rest,so Lord as our sister comes to You today,I pray that You will give her rest and peace,not only in her heart,but also in her home and in her marriage.Thank You Lord that You are already working on sorting out this marriage and bringing restoration to our sister and her dh.In Jesus name Amen 

Please keep us updated,I know its hard,we are praying for you xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Mrs_cookie - Welcome hun it is wonderful to have you!!Congrats on your pregnancy and I pray that God will give you a happy and healthy 9 months xx Looking forward to fellowship with you also xx Blessings xx

MeandMrB2011 - Praying for you,sounds uncomfortable!Your little athlete is very strong I believe!xx

Future-Hun we missed you!!Gosh I am so sorry to hear about your parents!!Sounds like there is alot going on right now!But I must say this hun-you need to take it easy and do anything that you can to not have too much stress at this time!Because your parents are adults and neither of them are pregnant!You and your precious lo is what is most important at this time hunni-even if they don't realise that right now!What is your oh saying about this all?Is there anyway that some of the pressure could be taken off of you?We all love you so much and want you and baby to be in the best of health! :hug:

Runnergirl- We are still praying for you hun,and asking the Lord to take away this pain.Thank you for choosing to still pray with us,you are very important to us all xx


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm happy to say the rest of the weekend has been quiet. No more mention of leaving or dying. 
I tentatively brought up the idea of him seeing someone. He was reluctant to consider it at first because he said it wouldn't help him because a) a lot of the problems are because of who he is and his drinking so what could a counselor do and b) he doesn't think he'd be completely honest because its a stranger. He also said he doesn't want to be spending all that money. I said how can he be so sure it won't help if he's not even willing to try it out. I also said I was worried about the money thing but when I compared it to having to look in my child's eyes one day and say 'sorry you don't have a dad because he walked out/killed himself because of psychological issues' then the money is not an issue at all. So he agreed to at least consider it further. 
Thanks for the prayers. I just hope we take a real positive step forward soon.

Future - I am sorry about your parents. I know thats not easy and you are in my prayers. 
Runner - I've been keeping you there. Just keep trusting in God, He's the only one who will give you the peace you need.


----------



## meandmrb2011

angela2011 said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> ladies had an icky day with lots of tightenings & they were quite uncomfortable .... REALLY hoping this baby has good staying power as my uterus is an old crab !! :haha:
> 
> praying for you hun, Has your doctor decided if they are going to start the shots sooner yet? I have also heard braxton hicks contractions are common even early on in pregnancy Hope hou feel better:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey , thanks for your reply !! I have irritable uterus syndrome i had it in my 2nd pregnancy from 16weeks . This baby is just starting a little earlier i guess!! Hoping & praying everything settles down soon :thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

PrincessBree said:


> Mrs_cookie - Welcome hun it is wonderful to have you!!Congrats on your pregnancy and I pray that God will give you a happy and healthy 9 months xx Looking forward to fellowship with you also xx Blessings xx
> 
> MeandMrB2011 - Praying for you,sounds uncomfortable!Your little athlete is very strong I believe!xx
> 
> Future-Hun we missed you!!Gosh I am so sorry to hear about your parents!!Sounds like there is alot going on right now!But I must say this hun-you need to take it easy and do anything that you can to not have too much stress at this time!Because your parents are adults and neither of them are pregnant!You and your precious lo is what is most important at this time hunni-even if they don't realise that right now!What is your oh saying about this all?Is there anyway that some of the pressure could be taken off of you?We all love you so much and want you and baby to be in the best of health! :hug:
> 
> Runnergirl- We are still praying for you hun,and asking the Lord to take away this pain.Thank you for choosing to still pray with us,you are very important to us all xx

Bree , We can see you !! You are just as beautiful on the outside as the inside. Thank you for your continued encouragement & kind words. You are a blessing to many many ladies on here , God bless you :hug:


----------



## meandmrb2011

mrs_cookie said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> ladies had an icky day with lots of tightenings & they were quite uncomfortable .... REALLY hoping this baby has good staying power as my uterus is an old crab !! :haha:
> 
> praying that you feel better. hang in there girly! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

thanks cookie , where in TX are you ? We pcs there in a few months!!! :thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

meandmrb2011 said:


> mrs_cookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> ladies had an icky day with lots of tightenings & they were quite uncomfortable .... REALLY hoping this baby has good staying power as my uterus is an old crab !! :haha:
> 
> praying that you feel better. hang in there girly! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks cookie , where in TX are you ? We pcs there in a few months!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

hay babe i hope u feel better soon. i had braxton hicks contracions from 15 weeks with my eldest son and it was so worrying cuz they all thought i was gonna hav him really early, but ure never guess i went 2 weeks over due with him i cud not believe it. 
didnt have any braxton hicks with my other 2 till 3rd trimester and i had both of them just b4 there due date its just crazy:wacko:

try not to worry hun and try and take things steady. :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Hello Ladies. I have been gone all day. We went to visit my husband's father who lives a hour and a half away and had a birthday dinner to celebrate my husbands birthday Wednesday. It was a nice day but a long day.

Princess Bree what a beautiful picture . I agree with meandmrb2011 you are beautiful inside and out:hugs:

Future hopes so sorry your parents are going through a rough time and I know it is hard on you. Your family is in my prayers:hugs:

beanonorder so sorry to hear about what you and your husband are going through. God can turn it all around hun I am praying for you:hugs:

runnergrl my prayers are with you and I am sending you many :hugs:

meandmrb2011 hope you are feeling better:hugs:

:hugs: to all you ladies and you are all in my prayers.


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela,MeandMrB-thanks!!Thas sweet of you to say that!xx:hugs:


----------



## mrs_cookie

PrincessBree said:


> Mrs_cookie - Welcome hun it is wonderful to have you!!Congrats on your pregnancy and I pray that God will give you a happy and healthy 9 months xx Looking forward to fellowship with you also xx Blessings xx
> 
> MeandMrB2011 - Praying for you,sounds uncomfortable!Your little athlete is very strong I believe!xx
> 
> Future-Hun we missed you!!Gosh I am so sorry to hear about your parents!!Sounds like there is alot going on right now!But I must say this hun-you need to take it easy and do anything that you can to not have too much stress at this time!Because your parents are adults and neither of them are pregnant!You and your precious lo is what is most important at this time hunni-even if they don't realise that right now!What is your oh saying about this all?Is there anyway that some of the pressure could be taken off of you?We all love you so much and want you and baby to be in the best of health! :hug:
> 
> Runnergirl- We are still praying for you hun,and asking the Lord to take away this pain.Thank you for choosing to still pray with us,you are very important to us all xx

thank you very much. i am so excited to be sharing my first pregnancy with Christians such as myself. God is truly in the midst of this thread and i am so blessed to have you all in my life at this moment. God bless all of you. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_cookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> ladies had an icky day with lots of tightenings & they were quite uncomfortable .... REALLY hoping this baby has good staying power as my uterus is an old crab !! :haha:
> 
> praying that you feel better. hang in there girly! :hugs::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks cookie , where in TX are you ? We pcs there in a few months!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> hay babe i hope u feel better soon. i had braxton hicks contracions from 15 weeks with my eldest son and it was so worrying cuz they all thought i was gonna hav him really early, but ure never guess i went 2 weeks over due with him i cud not believe it.
> didnt have any braxton hicks with my other 2 till 3rd trimester and i had both of them just b4 there due date its just crazy:wacko:
> 
> try not to worry hun and try and take things steady. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey it isn't quite the same as braxton hicks , i have irritable uterus syndrome. :dohh:


----------



## jewelstar

Good morning ladies,
I wanted to share today's bible verse with you:
Philippians 4:9
Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in me&#8212;put it into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.
Boy, do I find this applicable to what we are all are going through right now!!! We are so busy worrying here and there that we sometimes forget God's promises to us- through what we've learned or received!
My prayer is that wherever we are in life that we always remember what God has taught us-- and put it into practice so that His perfect peace with be with us.
Love you ladies! Happy Monday! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Good morning ladies,
> I wanted to share today's bible verse with you:
> Philippians 4:9
> Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in meput it into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.
> Boy, do I find this applicable to what we are all are going through right now!!! We are so busy worrying here and there that we sometimes forget God's promises to us- through what we've learned or received!
> My prayer is that wherever we are in life that we always remember what God has taught us-- and put it into practice so that His perfect peace with be with us.
> Love you ladies! Happy Monday! :)

:hugs: Hey Jewel!!Thank you for sharing this verse with us.I really needed to hear that.I had a major meltdown this weekend!lol worrying about this and that and felt awful by Sunday.And the Lord has literally spent all of today,working through His promises to me.This was a timely word for me personally!Thanx for sharing hun xx


----------



## angela2011

jewelstar said:


> Good morning ladies,
> I wanted to share today's bible verse with you:
> Philippians 4:9
> Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in meput it into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.
> Boy, do I find this applicable to what we are all are going through right now!!! We are so busy worrying here and there that we sometimes forget God's promises to us- through what we've learned or received!
> My prayer is that wherever we are in life that we always remember what God has taught us-- and put it into practice so that His perfect peace with be with us.
> Love you ladies! Happy Monday! :)

Thank you for sharing that verse with us. This is so true sometimes we get so busy with our own fears that we do forget God's promises. Reminds also of the verse in psalm 46:10 " Be still and know that I am God" sometimes we just have to slow down and remember that God has it all under control:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Ladies I am so excited. For my anniversary my husband got me a 3d scan for tommorow night at 7:30 so he will be able to go and the kids will be able to go. I will get some pictures and a dvd of baby. And going by my last 3 ultrasounds I will be 14 weeks tommorow and the place said they could tell gender then. I had this done at 13 and half weeks last pregnancy and that is when I was told I was having a boy. I also had this done with my daughter. Such a great keepsake to have. My one of my little boy last time is extra special to me since I lost him. I will be happy with either a boy or girl as long as it is healthy. I like to find out the sex so the baby will have a name and I can she or he. My little girl is really hoping for a baby sister since she has 3 brothers. Either will be fine with me but I think a little girl would help even things out a little. I will let you all know after the scan.:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Thats wonderful Angela!!! How exciting for your family, praying for perfect results.


----------



## runnergrl

angela2011 said:


> Ladies I am so excited. For my anniversary my husband got me a 3d scan for tommorow night at 7:30 so he will be able to go and the kids will be able to go. I will get some pictures and a dvd of baby. And going by my last 3 ultrasounds I will be 14 weeks tommorow and the place said they could tell gender then. I had this done at 13 and half weeks last pregnancy and that is when I was told I was having a boy. I also had this done with my daughter. Such a great keepsake to have. My one of my little boy last time is extra special to me since I lost him. I will be happy with either a boy or girl as long as it is healthy. I like to find out the sex so the baby will have a name and I can she or he. My little girl is really hoping for a baby sister since she has 3 brothers. Either will be fine with me but I think a little girl would help even things out a little. I will let you all know after the scan.:hugs:

how exciting! and very sweet of your husband! cant wait to hear how it goes.

As for me, i am absolutely dreading my appointment tomorrow. they are going to do another ultrasound to make sure everything is gone, more bloodwork to confirm my HCG levels have dropped off like they are supposed to. I really am not looking forward to giving all the gory details of how it all happened as I am sure my doctor will want to know, so we can prevent it from happening again if possible.. I am just ready to get past this so we can get to trying again. I hear your fertility skyrockets after a miscarriage and your chances of carrying your next baby to term goes way up too.. thats what I'm hoping and praying for!


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am so excited. For my anniversary my husband got me a 3d scan for tommorow night at 7:30 so he will be able to go and the kids will be able to go. I will get some pictures and a dvd of baby. And going by my last 3 ultrasounds I will be 14 weeks tommorow and the place said they could tell gender then. I had this done at 13 and half weeks last pregnancy and that is when I was told I was having a boy. I also had this done with my daughter. Such a great keepsake to have. My one of my little boy last time is extra special to me since I lost him. I will be happy with either a boy or girl as long as it is healthy. I like to find out the sex so the baby will have a name and I can she or he. My little girl is really hoping for a baby sister since she has 3 brothers. Either will be fine with me but I think a little girl would help even things out a little. I will let you all know after the scan.:hugs:
> 
> how exciting! and very sweet of your husband! cant wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> As for me, i am absolutely dreading my appointment tomorrow. they are going to do another ultrasound to make sure everything is gone, more bloodwork to confirm my HCG levels have dropped off like they are supposed to. I really am not looking forward to giving all the gory details of how it all happened as I am sure my doctor will want to know, so we can prevent it from happening again if possible.. I am just ready to get past this so we can get to trying again. I hear your fertility skyrockets after a miscarriage and your chances of carrying your next baby to term goes way up too.. thats what I'm hoping and praying for!Click to expand...

I am praying for you hun. I do understand what you are going through and my heart is breaking for you. Your angel will always be a part of you and you will never forget but it does get easier to cope with. I still have days where I am in tears grieving for my baby boy . Just remember your baby girl is safe in the arms of Jesus. When I first learned I was pregnant again I went to my little boys grave and spent some time there alone and got such a peaceful feeling that he to will be looking after me and this baby. My preacher told me when we buried my son he is not lost when you know where he is that really helped me a lot. Hugs to you and I am here for you if you ever need to talk:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Thank you Lord for another good doctors appointment. All is looking good even though I came away from it disappointed. 
One - because I had a scan and over here you can't watch the screen while its being done and they didn't even print a picture where I could see the baby. :(
Two - because they have moved my due date from the 8th December to 21st December. On the one hand I'm glad because I was scared she was going to try and induce me and then the baby was too early. But on the other I had so many arguments about my due date in the beginning and kept being told I was wrong and now I have to go through all those milestones again. 

I am going for a detailed scan in Friday so will hopefully get to take a look or something this time!


----------



## mrs_cookie

Beanonorder said:


> Thank you Lord for another good doctors appointment. All is looking good even though I came away from it disappointed.
> One - because I had a scan and over here you can't watch the screen while its being done and they didn't even print a picture where I could see the baby. :(
> Two - because they have moved my due date from the 8th December to 21st December. On the one hand I'm glad because I was scared she was going to try and induce me and then the baby was too early. But on the other I had so many arguments about my due date in the beginning and kept being told I was wrong and now I have to go through all those milestones again.
> 
> I am going for a detailed scan in Friday so will hopefully get to take a look or something this time!

God is a good God. Everything will come out just as it should. I know sometimes things could go the way we dont want it to go but God is awesome and He will always put things in order for us where we are truly blessed. I hope that things go better the next dr. appt for you. Your blessing of a baby will be to you as soon as God intend for it to be. God is the ultimate decision maker when it comes to everything, just as well as when your little one will make it's first appearance in this world. God bless you and your family. Stay encouraged! :hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Ladies I am so excited. For my anniversary my husband got me a 3d scan for tommorow night at 7:30 so he will be able to go and the kids will be able to go. I will get some pictures and a dvd of baby. And going by my last 3 ultrasounds I will be 14 weeks tommorow and the place said they could tell gender then. I had this done at 13 and half weeks last pregnancy and that is when I was told I was having a boy. I also had this done with my daughter. Such a great keepsake to have. My one of my little boy last time is extra special to me since I lost him. I will be happy with either a boy or girl as long as it is healthy. I like to find out the sex so the baby will have a name and I can she or he. My little girl is really hoping for a baby sister since she has 3 brothers. Either will be fine with me but I think a little girl would help even things out a little. I will let you all know after the scan.:hugs:

:hugs:I'm so excited about this!!I know baby will be soo cute!Can't wait to find out if its team pink or blue!I was thinking pink! lol!!Please update us soon as you can!DH done well with this anniversary present I must say!Its very thoughtful!lol xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Thank you Lord for another good doctors appointment. All is looking good even though I came away from it disappointed.
> One - because I had a scan and over here you can't watch the screen while its being done and they didn't even print a picture where I could see the baby. :(
> Two - because they have moved my due date from the 8th December to 21st December. On the one hand I'm glad because I was scared she was going to try and induce me and then the baby was too early. But on the other I had so many arguments about my due date in the beginning and kept being told I was wrong and now I have to go through all those milestones again.
> 
> I am going for a detailed scan in Friday so will hopefully get to take a look or something this time!

Aww hun!!Things is this-due date or not baby can only turn up when God says so!lol so its all in His hands xx and it will be even more of a surprise when you get to see baby face to face if you didnt get to see him/her on the screen!xx I thank God with you that baby is doing well and healthy :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am so excited. For my anniversary my husband got me a 3d scan for tommorow night at 7:30 so he will be able to go and the kids will be able to go. I will get some pictures and a dvd of baby. And going by my last 3 ultrasounds I will be 14 weeks tommorow and the place said they could tell gender then. I had this done at 13 and half weeks last pregnancy and that is when I was told I was having a boy. I also had this done with my daughter. Such a great keepsake to have. My one of my little boy last time is extra special to me since I lost him. I will be happy with either a boy or girl as long as it is healthy. I like to find out the sex so the baby will have a name and I can she or he. My little girl is really hoping for a baby sister since she has 3 brothers. Either will be fine with me but I think a little girl would help even things out a little. I will let you all know after the scan.:hugs:
> 
> how exciting! and very sweet of your husband! cant wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> As for me, i am absolutely dreading my appointment tomorrow. they are going to do another ultrasound to make sure everything is gone, more bloodwork to confirm my HCG levels have dropped off like they are supposed to. I really am not looking forward to giving all the gory details of how it all happened as I am sure my doctor will want to know, so we can prevent it from happening again if possible.. I am just ready to get past this so we can get to trying again. I hear your fertility skyrockets after a miscarriage and your chances of carrying your next baby to term goes way up too.. thats what I'm hoping and praying for!Click to expand...


:hugs:Praying for you hun,I know you just want to move on,and try again,Ive actually heard the same about fertility after m/c so there is no reason why you can't get pregnant asap.I am hoping and praying along with you that the Lord will bless you again soon xx


----------



## runnergrl

PrincessBree said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am so excited. For my anniversary my husband got me a 3d scan for tommorow night at 7:30 so he will be able to go and the kids will be able to go. I will get some pictures and a dvd of baby. And going by my last 3 ultrasounds I will be 14 weeks tommorow and the place said they could tell gender then. I had this done at 13 and half weeks last pregnancy and that is when I was told I was having a boy. I also had this done with my daughter. Such a great keepsake to have. My one of my little boy last time is extra special to me since I lost him. I will be happy with either a boy or girl as long as it is healthy. I like to find out the sex so the baby will have a name and I can she or he. My little girl is really hoping for a baby sister since she has 3 brothers. Either will be fine with me but I think a little girl would help even things out a little. I will let you all know after the scan.:hugs:
> 
> how exciting! and very sweet of your husband! cant wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> As for me, i am absolutely dreading my appointment tomorrow. they are going to do another ultrasound to make sure everything is gone, more bloodwork to confirm my HCG levels have dropped off like they are supposed to. I really am not looking forward to giving all the gory details of how it all happened as I am sure my doctor will want to know, so we can prevent it from happening again if possible.. I am just ready to get past this so we can get to trying again. I hear your fertility skyrockets after a miscarriage and your chances of carrying your next baby to term goes way up too.. thats what I'm hoping and praying for!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs:Praying for you hun,I know you just want to move on,and try again,Ive actually heard the same about fertility after m/c so there is no reason why you can't get pregnant asap.I am hoping and praying along with you that the Lord will bless you again soon xxClick to expand...

Bree-maybe our babies will be close! I'm hoping to be pregnant by Christmas:)


----------



## PrincessBree

"Never will I leave you,never will I forsake you..."Hebrews 13:5 and Deutronomy 31:6

We are so blessed ladies.God has shown Himself that He is continually with us in the good and the bad,in the worries and in the joys,ups and downs!He is crazy about His children and there is nowhere that we could go from His sweet presence.I want each of us to remember that throughout this day,and this week,this month,throughout our pregnancies,throughout our losses.Let us never forget to acknowledge His nearness and His willingness to be with us ALWAYS.We cannot step away from Him,because when we turn to the left or the right there He is.He is committed to leading us and sheparding us.What a wonderful Father that we have!!He will NEVER leave.

He wants us to remember this always.Today take some time to recognise His nearness to us.His sweet presence all around.And even if you feel as though God is a million miles away,then by faith recognise His presence in your life.Even if it is mustard seed faith then use that little faith you have and believe that He can never leave you and He did not create you to walk alone.

He loves you and your dear child.More than we have the capacity to understand!xx:hugs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMyZLYCxINo


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> "Never will I leave you,never will I forsake you..."Hebrews 13:5 and Deutronomy 31:6
> 
> We are so blessed ladies.God has shown Himself that He is continually with us in the good and the bad,in the worries and in the joys,ups and downs!He is crazy about His children and there is nowhere that we could go from His sweet presence.I want each of us to remember that throughout this day,and this week,this month,throughout our pregnancies,throughout our losses.Let us never forget to acknowledge His nearness and His willingness to be with us ALWAYS.We cannot step away from Him,because when we turn to the left or the right there He is.He is committed to leading us and sheparding us.What a wonderful Father that we have!!He will NEVER leave.
> 
> He wants us to remember this always.Today take some time to recognise His nearness to us.His sweet presence all around.And even if you feel as though God is a million miles away,then by faith recognise His presence in your life.Even if it is mustard seed faith then use that little faith you have and believe that He can never leave you and He did not create you to walk alone.
> 
> He loves you and your dear child.More than we have the capacity to understand!xx:hugs:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMyZLYCxINo

Thanks for sharing. That is something we all need to be reminded of sometimes. Even during the hard times when it seems like God is no where to be found he is right there holding us wiping our tears. I remember when I got saved the pastor took my hand and said God said " I will never leave you" and for each word he put down one finger and at the last word "you" my hand was closed and he said that is where you will always be in God's hands. That was a long time ago but I still remember that.:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Well ladies,
Today I am 13 weeks, which over here in the US puts me in the 2nd trimester! Woohoo!!! I am super excited, too, as this pregnancy definitely had a few hiccups in the beginning. I have my Nuchal scan on Friday and I am super excited too! Hubby told me I am not allowed to panic anymore because I'm in the 2nd tri, but I told him that I'd rather wait until after Friday to stop panicing (although I'm sure I'll never stop panicing completely!)
Thank you ladies for all your kind words, prayers, and advice! It made the 1st trimester that much easier! I'm hoping that the rest of this pregnancy will be a breeze!


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Well ladies,
> Today I am 13 weeks, which over here in the US puts me in the 2nd trimester! Woohoo!!! I am super excited, too, as this pregnancy definitely had a few hiccups in the beginning. I have my Nuchal scan on Friday and I am super excited too! Hubby told me I am not allowed to panic anymore because I'm in the 2nd tri, but I told him that I'd rather wait until after Friday to stop panicing (although I'm sure I'll never stop panicing completely!)
> Thank you ladies for all your kind words, prayers, and advice! It made the 1st trimester that much easier! I'm hoping that the rest of this pregnancy will be a breeze!

:hugs: So awesome!God we thank You for the wonderful testimony of our sister reaching her 2nd tri!Only You could of bought her to this point Lord and for that we thank You again and again,over and over!!:happydance:

God is good hun!I'm excited for you!Do you think its a boy or a girl?And do you have any possible names picked out as yet?

May God continue to cover You in His blood and surround You and baby with His protection as You continue throughout the rest of your pregnancy.May God give you peace and rest in your heart as you spend each day growing closer to Him xxxx


----------



## runnergrl

Really tough appointment. My doctor found lots of tissue left over from losing the baby. She had to pull it out with forceps. Really painful and nauseating. Should have heavy bleeding for a few more days. Please pray.* I have to go back thursday to get bloodwork done again and Friday to check internally AGAIN. I'm ready for this to be over. So taxing and terrible.


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> Today I am 13 weeks, which over here in the US puts me in the 2nd trimester! Woohoo!!! I am super excited, too, as this pregnancy definitely had a few hiccups in the beginning. I have my Nuchal scan on Friday and I am super excited too! Hubby told me I am not allowed to panic anymore because I'm in the 2nd tri, but I told him that I'd rather wait until after Friday to stop panicing (although I'm sure I'll never stop panicing completely!)
> Thank you ladies for all your kind words, prayers, and advice! It made the 1st trimester that much easier! I'm hoping that the rest of this pregnancy will be a breeze!
> 
> :hugs: So awesome!God we thank You for the wonderful testimony of our sister reaching her 2nd tri!Only You could of bought her to this point Lord and for that we thank You again and again,over and over!!:happydance:
> 
> God is good hun!I'm excited for you!Do you think its a boy or a girl?And do you have any possible names picked out as yet?
> 
> May God continue to cover You in His blood and surround You and baby with His protection as You continue throughout the rest of your pregnancy.May God give you peace and rest in your heart as you spend each day growing closer to Him xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks, Bree!!! You are a true blessing to me!:hugs:

I have no idea what this one is!! I'm not feeling anything either way! A girl would be nice, since we already have a little boy, but we really don't care what it is, as long as it's healthy!
As for names, we have Avery Sophia or Avery Yvonne picked out for a girl... no boys names picked out yet.


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> Really tough appointment. My doctor found lots of tissue left over from losing the baby. She had to pull it out with forceps. Really painful and nauseating. Should have heavy bleeding for a few more days. Please pray.* I have to go back thursday to get bloodwork done again and Friday to check internally AGAIN. I'm ready for this to be over. So taxing and terrible.

I'm so sorry that this process is taking so long. I pray that God will be with you, speed up the process, and comfort you.

Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> Really tough appointment. My doctor found lots of tissue left over from losing the baby. She had to pull it out with forceps. Really painful and nauseating. Should have heavy bleeding for a few more days. Please pray.* I have to go back thursday to get bloodwork done again and Friday to check internally AGAIN. I'm ready for this to be over. So taxing and terrible.

:hugs::hugs: I am praying for God to heal you asap!!I don't always understand why God allows things to unfold the way that He does but I know after this pain,and suffering after all of the physical and emotional pain,God will establish His peace and joy in you again.My heart is literally breaking for you hun..Sending you lots of hugs from London xxxx


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies,
> Today I am 13 weeks, which over here in the US puts me in the 2nd trimester! Woohoo!!! I am super excited, too, as this pregnancy definitely had a few hiccups in the beginning. I have my Nuchal scan on Friday and I am super excited too! Hubby told me I am not allowed to panic anymore because I'm in the 2nd tri, but I told him that I'd rather wait until after Friday to stop panicing (although I'm sure I'll never stop panicing completely!)
> Thank you ladies for all your kind words, prayers, and advice! It made the 1st trimester that much easier! I'm hoping that the rest of this pregnancy will be a breeze!
> 
> :hugs: So awesome!God we thank You for the wonderful testimony of our sister reaching her 2nd tri!Only You could of bought her to this point Lord and for that we thank You again and again,over and over!!:happydance:
> 
> God is good hun!I'm excited for you!Do you think its a boy or a girl?And do you have any possible names picked out as yet?
> 
> May God continue to cover You in His blood and surround You and baby with His protection as You continue throughout the rest of your pregnancy.May God give you peace and rest in your heart as you spend each day growing closer to Him xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Bree!!! You are a true blessing to me!:hugs:
> 
> I have no idea what this one is!! I'm not feeling anything either way! A girl would be nice, since we already have a little boy, but we really don't care what it is, as long as it's healthy!
> As for names, we have Avery Sophia or Avery Yvonne picked out for a girl... no boys names picked out yet.Click to expand...

:hugs: you are blessing to me also hun!beautiful names i like avery sophia especially!!!


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> Really tough appointment. My doctor found lots of tissue left over from losing the baby. She had to pull it out with forceps. Really painful and nauseating. Should have heavy bleeding for a few more days. Please pray.* I have to go back thursday to get bloodwork done again and Friday to check internally AGAIN. I'm ready for this to be over. So taxing and terrible.

so sorry this is going on so long for you. Praying for a speedy recovery and that you will get pregnant again real soon:hugs:


----------



## shancherie

I'd like to welcome the new ladies and check in with everyone. I'm still on bed rest, hopefully coming off after our Friday doc visit. So far, so good. 

I know this Psalm is commonly quoted, and for good reason. I love reading this, hearing this, and focusing on its meaning:

Psalm 23: 1-6
The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: 
He leadeth me beside the still waters.
He restoreth my soul: 
He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His name's sake.

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: 
For Thou art with me; Thy rod and Thy staff they comfort me.
Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: 
Thou anointest my head with oil; 
My cup runneth over.

Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: 
And I will dwell in the house of the Lord forever.


----------



## angela2011

well ladies I am back from my scan and God has blessed me with another son.
The scan went really well and my baby again was drinking away. The minute I seen that before I was even told it was boy I knew it was boy. This will be my fifth boy. I have my 12 year old son, 8 year old son, 5 year old son and my son that is heaven and my daughter who is 3. My daughter will never have a boyfriend with 3 older brothers and now a baby brother lol. :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

angela2011 said:


> well ladies I am back from my scan and God has blessed me with another son.
> The scan went really well and my baby again was drinking away. The minute I seen that before I was even told it was boy I knew it was boy. This will be my fifth boy. I have my 12 year old son, 8 year old son, 5 year old son and my son that is heaven and my daughter who is 3. My daughter will never have a boyfriend with 3 older brothers and now a baby brother lol. :hugs:

Congrats. This is wonderful news!! She will be well protected for sure!


----------



## PrincessBree

shancherie said:


> I'd like to welcome the new ladies and check in with everyone. I'm still on bed rest, hopefully coming off after our Friday doc visit. So far, so good.
> 
> I know this Psalm is commonly quoted, and for good reason. I love reading this, hearing this, and focusing on its meaning:
> 
> Psalm 23: 1-6
> The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
> He maketh me to lie down in green pastures:
> He leadeth me beside the still waters.
> He restoreth my soul:
> He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His name's sake.
> 
> Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil:
> For Thou art with me; Thy rod and Thy staff they comfort me.
> Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies:
> Thou anointest my head with oil;
> My cup runneth over.
> 
> Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life:
> And I will dwell in the house of the Lord forever.

Shancherie,Its like you always post just at the right time and bless us and then your gone again,until next time lol THANKYOU for posting this scripture-I needed to hear this so bad,because I am going through so many different things right now that are shaking the very foundation of who I am!!But its wonderful to know that God is saying-that He will walk with us even in the toughest of times!Praise Him!!

I pray that your friday appointment will go well and that if it is the right time that you will come of bedrest!I pray for Gods divine protection on you and your precious baby!

Its wonderful to hear from you and keep us updated huN!!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> well ladies I am back from my scan and God has blessed me with another son.
> The scan went really well and my baby again was drinking away. The minute I seen that before I was even told it was boy I knew it was boy. This will be my fifth boy. I have my 12 year old son, 8 year old son, 5 year old son and my son that is heaven and my daughter who is 3. My daughter will never have a boyfriend with 3 older brothers and now a baby brother lol. :hugs:

What a wonderful blessing!!Thank God for a beautiful healthy boy!!!He sounds adorable hun you are so blessed and I thank God for the gift of life that He has given to yoU!!!And my my your womb is very blessed huh?lol 5?!That is such a blessing!!!:happydance:

Thank You Jesus for Angela's precious baby boy.Lord raise Him up even from the womb set him apart to do great works in Your name!


----------



## future hopes

PrincessBree said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> well ladies I am back from my scan and God has blessed me with another son.
> The scan went really well and my baby again was drinking away. The minute I seen that before I was even told it was boy I knew it was boy. This will be my fifth boy. I have my 12 year old son, 8 year old son, 5 year old son and my son that is heaven and my daughter who is 3. My daughter will never have a boyfriend with 3 older brothers and now a baby brother lol. :hugs:
> 
> What a wonderful blessing!!Thank God for a beautiful healthy boy!!!He sounds adorable hun you are so blessed and I thank God for the gift of life that He has given to yoU!!!And my my your womb is very blessed huh?lol 5?!That is such a blessing!!!:happydance:
> 
> Thank You Jesus for Angela's precious baby boy.Lord raise Him up even from the womb set him apart to do great works in Your name!Click to expand...

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

runnergrl said:


> Really tough appointment. My doctor found lots of tissue left over from losing the baby. She had to pull it out with forceps. Really painful and nauseating. Should have heavy bleeding for a few more days. Please pray.* I have to go back thursday to get bloodwork done again and Friday to check internally AGAIN. I'm ready for this to be over. So taxing and terrible.

runner girl i am so sorry u r goin through this still ive not stoped thinking about u. u r such a lovely lady and it just sadens me that these sort of things happen to the nicest people wen really it shud happen to horrible people who dont deserve children, u know the ones i mean it just makes me angry.
i prey with all my heart that everything clears up soon sending u much love and cuddles:hugs:

and the picture of u and ure son on the beach is stunning:hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. I would like to join your group too. I am a part of the Christian TTC group and the Christian LTTC group and I just got my bfp yesterday afternoon at 9 dpo. 

Here's my testimony thus far. My husband and I started TTC in April 2011 after being told that I had several fibroids one of which was a submucosal fibroid that could prevent pregnancy. After several tests and a laparoscopy we learned it wasn't a submucosal fibroid and my tubes were clear. A few months later we got a bfp, but the pregnancy ended at 10 weeks. Ive had some good days and some rough days but God saw me through it. I'm pregnant again and I give all glory to Him. Can't waot to meet everyone in this thread.


----------



## Mom To 2

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I would like to join your group too. I am a part of the Christian TTC group and the Christian LTTC group and I just got my bfp yesterday afternoon at 9 dpo.
> 
> Here's my testimony thus far. My husband and I started TTC in April 2011 after being told that I had several fibroids one of which was a submucosal fibroid that could prevent pregnancy. After several tests and a laparoscopy we learned it wasn't a submucosal fibroid and my tubes were clear. A few months later we got a bfp, but the pregnancy ended at 10 weeks. Ive had some good days and some rough days but God saw me through it. I'm pregnant again and I give all glory to Him. Can't waot to meet everyone in this thread.

Welcome, welcome and congratulations!!!!
Lifting you up to our loving father for blessings of a healthy pregnancy and baby.
Thank You Jesus for her BFP!


----------



## future hopes

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I would like to join your group too. I am a part of the Christian TTC group and the Christian LTTC group and I just got my bfp yesterday afternoon at 9 dpo.
> 
> Here's my testimony thus far. My husband and I started TTC in April 2011 after being told that I had several fibroids one of which was a submucosal fibroid that could prevent pregnancy. After several tests and a laparoscopy we learned it wasn't a submucosal fibroid and my tubes were clear. A few months later we got a bfp, but the pregnancy ended at 10 weeks. Ive had some good days and some rough days but God saw me through it. I'm pregnant again and I give all glory to Him. Can't waot to meet everyone in this thread.

Welcome hunny and huge congrats god really is amazing:hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I would like to join your group too. I am a part of the Christian TTC group and the Christian LTTC group and I just got my bfp yesterday afternoon at 9 dpo.
> 
> Here's my testimony thus far. My husband and I started TTC in April 2011 after being told that I had several fibroids one of which was a submucosal fibroid that could prevent pregnancy. After several tests and a laparoscopy we learned it wasn't a submucosal fibroid and my tubes were clear. A few months later we got a bfp, but the pregnancy ended at 10 weeks. Ive had some good days and some rough days but God saw me through it. I'm pregnant again and I give all glory to Him. Can't waot to meet everyone in this thread.

Welcome!!! That's so awesome, I remember you from the TTC thread, huge congratulations! How exciting! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I would like to join your group too. I am a part of the Christian TTC group and the Christian LTTC group and I just got my bfp yesterday afternoon at 9 dpo.
> 
> Here's my testimony thus far. My husband and I started TTC in April 2011 after being told that I had several fibroids one of which was a submucosal fibroid that could prevent pregnancy. After several tests and a laparoscopy we learned it wasn't a submucosal fibroid and my tubes were clear. A few months later we got a bfp, but the pregnancy ended at 10 weeks. Ive had some good days and some rough days but God saw me through it. I'm pregnant again and I give all glory to Him. Can't waot to meet everyone in this thread.

O my goodness hun!!!!My heart leapt when I saw your message!!!!!!!ThankYou JEsus I literally have tears in my eyes!!!!(i know Hisgrace from christian ttc thread).So happy for you sis!!!!Welcome I am praying for you and your precious child may you carry this one to fill term and experience 9 months of blessing and joy!!!Amen!!


----------



## HisGrace

Thank you so much Bree. :hugs: You are such a sweetheart.


----------



## angela2011

welcome HisGrace. I am so happy for you. my computer has been messed up since lunch I somehow got a virus and the whole thing crashed. Can't get it fixed until this Friday. My uncle loaned me his laptop until then. Hope you all are having a great day and I am praying for all of us:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all blessed and doing well!!

Can I request a prayer today?Please can you pray that God would heal me and give me peace in my heart.It is 3 months today since we lost our bean and I would of been 18+pregnant and it kinda just hit home like a ton of bricks and I am at work having to go to the bathroom like every once in a while because the tears just won't stop flowing and I feel super emotional because I miss my bean so much.

There have been some really good days where I have felt super strong and can think of baby without feeling like this.But today is not one of those days!

Thank you all in advance,I know that the Lord is gonna come and speak to my heart soon so I am just waiting to feel Him wrap His arms around me 

Love you all

Bree x


----------



## meandmrb2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all blessed and doing well!!
> 
> Can I request a prayer today?Please can you pray that God would heal me and give me peace in my heart.It is 3 months today since we lost our bean and I would of been 18+pregnant and it kinda just hit home like a ton of bricks and I am at work having to go to the bathroom like every once in a while because the tears just won't stop flowing and I feel super emotional because I miss my bean so much.
> 
> There have been some really good days where I have felt super strong and can think of baby without feeling like this.But today is not one of those days!
> 
> Thank you all in advance,I know that the Lord is gonna come and speak to my heart soon so I am just waiting to feel Him wrap His arms around me
> 
> Love you all
> 
> Bree x

of course , lots of hugs & prayers !!!! Lord God please wrap up our sister in your comforting arms and let a sense of peace & calm wash over her , Amen


----------



## HisGrace

Heavenly Father, we lift our sister, Bree, up in prayer to You right now. You said in Your Word that You would send us a Comforter so we thank You right now that the Holy Spirit is comforting our sister. Wrap Your arms around her and let her feel You and Your peace. You said it was a peace that surpasses all understanding so while we know there is pain, there will also be an amazing peace that consumes our sister right now and stays with her. We thank You in advance for this blessing and we claim victory now. In Jesus' name we pray. Amen.


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey girls, hope everyone is doind well :) Just a quick question: any of you NOT have ANY morning sickness at all? I am 8 weeks 4 days today and have had ZERO sickness or nausea. It worries me, a lot. I saw my baby at 7 weeks, and it was fine, but now its been almost 2 weeks since then, and I can't help but be so scared that baby is still growing in there! I am trying to just trust God that it is totally fine, but it's so hard not to fear the worst. :wacko: I read so much that m/s is a great indicator that a pregnancy is growing and healthy.


----------



## HisGrace

MrsAMK, I recently read that only about 2/3 of women actually experience morning sickness. Maybe you are one of the blessed women that will not have to experience it.


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh Bree I'm so sorry it's been a rough day. Hugs, and I completly understand. Last week was when my baby I lost in January was due. It's been hard not to think that I should be holding my baby right now. I just take comfort that Jesus is holding my baby and loving him or her even more than I ever could have. I'm lifting you up to our comforter, our loving God. I pray you feel the warmth off His presence and love.


----------



## Mom To 2

MrsAmk said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is doind well :) Just a quick question: any of you NOT have ANY morning sickness at all? I am 8 weeks 4 days today and have had ZERO sickness or nausea. It worries me, a lot. I saw my baby at 7 weeks, and it was fine, but now its been almost 2 weeks since then, and I can't help but be so scared that baby is still growing in there! I am trying to just trust God that it is totally fine, but it's so hard not to fear the worst. :wacko: I read so much that m/s is a great indicator that a pregnancy is growing and healthy.

My morning sickness did not kick in untill around 9 weeks. Before that I was just never hungry at all. I have been through three healthy pregnancies and have never puked, just nausious feeling.

The two babies I lost would not have shown up on a 7 week ultrasound. Praying you feel a peace that your baby is growing strong.


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all blessed and doing well!!
> 
> Can I request a prayer today?Please can you pray that God would heal me and give me peace in my heart.It is 3 months today since we lost our bean and I would of been 18+pregnant and it kinda just hit home like a ton of bricks and I am at work having to go to the bathroom like every once in a while because the tears just won't stop flowing and I feel super emotional because I miss my bean so much.
> 
> There have been some really good days where I have felt super strong and can think of baby without feeling like this.But today is not one of those days!
> 
> Thank you all in advance,I know that the Lord is gonna come and speak to my heart soon so I am just waiting to feel Him wrap His arms around me
> 
> Love you all
> 
> Bree x

Dear Lord I come to you lifting our dear sister bree up to you praying Lord that you will just bring her comfort and peace and that she will feel your loving arms around her. Give her strength Lord as she goes through this hard time and replace her sadness with joy. Remind her Lord of the promises you have made to her and give her great comfort and joy knowing all the wonderful things you have in store for her. I ask in Jesus name Amen

:hugs: Bree I understand what you mean about good days and bad days. some days are easier than others. Just know we all love you and are here for you during the good days and the bad. :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all blessed and doing well!!
> 
> Can I request a prayer today?Please can you pray that God would heal me and give me peace in my heart.It is 3 months today since we lost our bean and I would of been 18+pregnant and it kinda just hit home like a ton of bricks and I am at work having to go to the bathroom like every once in a while because the tears just won't stop flowing and I feel super emotional because I miss my bean so much.
> 
> There have been some really good days where I have felt super strong and can think of baby without feeling like this.But today is not one of those days!
> 
> Thank you all in advance,I know that the Lord is gonna come and speak to my heart soon so I am just waiting to feel Him wrap His arms around me
> 
> Love you all
> 
> Bree x

Lord, thank you for our sister Bree. I pray that you will be with her as she is still healing and grieving over the loss of her precious little baby. Lord, I pray that you would wrap your arms around her and hold her close to you during this time. I also pray that you would send her a word, and that when you do, she is open and willing to receive it. Thank you for your promises, Lord! Amen!


----------



## PrincessBree

I can really feel Gods sweet presence and I know its because of all of the lovely prayers posted so thankyou!!!

Wow lol JewelStar said in her prayer that God would open my heart to receive a word and that I may be willing to receive it.Well I clicked on this video (below) and it was talking about immediate obedience to the word that God shares with you or whatever He asks of you to do!So if its to pray more,seek Him more,eat less,stay quiet when were ready to argue with our spouse or something-God wants immediate obedience!!Please watch this short clip,not only is it wonderful message but it also very funny!

May we all walk in obedience to Gods word as His Spirit leads us.After all what better way can we be an example to our children!  xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0v89v8p6m8


----------



## PrincessBree

MrsAmk said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is doind well :) Just a quick question: any of you NOT have ANY morning sickness at all? I am 8 weeks 4 days today and have had ZERO sickness or nausea. It worries me, a lot. I saw my baby at 7 weeks, and it was fine, but now its been almost 2 weeks since then, and I can't help but be so scared that baby is still growing in there! I am trying to just trust God that it is totally fine, but it's so hard not to fear the worst. :wacko: I read so much that m/s is a great indicator that a pregnancy is growing and healthy.

:hugs:Hey Hun!!I have a friend who is 8 months pregnant with a healthy baby,she has only been sick one time the entire pregnancy!I mean it could be Gods blessing on you NOT to have m/s!So I say enjoy it while it lasts as there are so many ladies who go through pregnancy without it!:Hugs:to you and baby xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

I had no m/s with my first & my second i had the most mild nausea for a week! Oh ladies we are being shipped out a mnth early . Prayers that we can get everything done in time!!! X


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> I had no m/s with my first & my second i had the most mild nausea for a week! Oh ladies we are being shipped out a mnth early . Prayers that we can get everything done in time!!! X

O wow praying for you hun!So when does that mean you will be off?

Also I just realised your in suffolk?is your dh us airforce?my ex was based in mildenhall in us airforce lol !do you know it?


----------



## meandmrb2011

PrincessBree said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> I had no m/s with my first & my second i had the most mild nausea for a week! Oh ladies we are being shipped out a mnth early . Prayers that we can get everything done in time!!! X
> 
> O wow praying for you hun!So when does that mean you will be off?
> 
> Also I just realised your in suffolk?is your dh us airforce?my ex was based in mildenhall in us airforce lol !do you know it?Click to expand...

Yeah , he was based at rafm when i met him. . . He flies back here on the 15th & then we leave 4/5days after that. . .


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> I had no m/s with my first & my second i had the most mild nausea for a week! Oh ladies we are being shipped out a mnth early . Prayers that we can get everything done in time!!! X
> 
> O wow praying for you hun!So when does that mean you will be off?
> 
> Also I just realised your in suffolk?is your dh us airforce?my ex was based in mildenhall in us airforce lol !do you know it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah , he was based at rafm when i met him. . . He flies back here on the 15th & then we leave 4/5days after that. . .Click to expand...

Wow!!I am praying for you guys,that all goes well with the move and that everything gets done in good time!!xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Ok ladies im struggling not to panic. I felt baby start moving over a week ago. My dr said it was probable as my uterus is pretty high & this is my 3rd baby . . . Now i know that i will feel the smallest amount of movement as baby is still so small BUT i cant help worrying that i have not noticed anything for the last few days .... my sensible head is saying wait until drs nxtvweek & they can listen it but my panicky mummy head says call my ob office. They will prob think im bonkers though as mot women dont feel babies until 16weeks. . . . I need to CHILL out !!!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> Ok ladies im struggling not to panic. I felt baby start moving over a week ago. My dr said it was probable as my uterus is pretty high & this is my 3rd baby . . . Now i know that i will feel the smallest amount of movement as baby is still so small BUT i cant help worrying that i have not noticed anything for the last few days .... my sensible head is saying wait until drs nxtvweek & they can listen it but my panicky mummy head says call my ob office. They will prob think im bonkers though as mot women dont feel babies until 16weeks. . . . I need to CHILL out !!!!!

:hugs: Awww hun I'm sure baby is fine.If you need to call the ob then go ahead if it will put your mind at ease.Baby is probably taking a little rest from all of those somersalts he/she has been doing!Do whatever you need to do to put your heart at rest.Even if it means just taking some time to spend with God and letting Him speak to your heart concerning His divine protection over the you and the baby.If you feel to call after that then I would say whyever not?

I'm sure some of the other ladies may have some insight on this,as im sure every pregnant lady has felt this way at some point or another?


----------



## Kellen

Good Day Everyone!

We just got back from our 18 week appointment with the midwife. They drew blood for the anomaly check, so prayers that everything comes back negative please! The midwife measured my fundal height. Based on my LMP I'm supposed to be 18w1d, but according to her measurements I'm closer to the 20 week mark! Very excited about this. So we will find out the gender on the 26th. Thanks for all the prayers. 

Meandmrb, I pray that your move goes well and that your little one starts kicking away again to lessen mommy's stress level.


----------



## runnergrl

meandmrb2011 said:


> Ok ladies im struggling not to panic. I felt baby start moving over a week ago. My dr said it was probable as my uterus is pretty high & this is my 3rd baby . . . Now i know that i will feel the smallest amount of movement as baby is still so small BUT i cant help worrying that i have not noticed anything for the last few days .... my sensible head is saying wait until drs nxtvweek & they can listen it but my panicky mummy head says call my ob office. They will prob think im bonkers though as mot women dont feel babies until 16weeks. . . . I need to CHILL out !!!!!

Im sure everything is fine. baby is probably just hiding or sleeping:)

Where are you off to? I think you may have said Texas at some point, but maybe I made that up...


----------



## PrincessBree

Kellen said:


> Good Day Everyone!
> 
> We just got back from our 18 week appointment with the midwife. They drew blood for the anomaly check, so prayers that everything comes back negative please! The midwife measured my fundal height. Based on my LMP I'm supposed to be 18w1d, but according to her measurements I'm closer to the 20 week mark! Very excited about this. So we will find out the gender on the 26th. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> Meandmrb, I pray that your move goes well and that your little one starts kicking away again to lessen mommy's stress level.

Im excited to find out the gender with you hun!And I am praying for all your blood work to come back just right!Do you think its team blue or pink?My guess is pink lol(though im often wrong lool) xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Kellen said:


> Good Day Everyone!
> 
> We just got back from our 18 week appointment with the midwife. They drew blood for the anomaly check, so prayers that everything comes back negative please! The midwife measured my fundal height. Based on my LMP I'm supposed to be 18w1d, but according to her measurements I'm closer to the 20 week mark! Very excited about this. So we will find out the gender on the 26th. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> Meandmrb, I pray that your move goes well and that your little one starts kicking away again to lessen mommy's stress level.

Thankyou !! I know i am just being overly sensitive, but i guess that is what maternal instinct is for! I am sure it will all be fine , trying my absolute hardest to trust God :thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Kellen said:


> Good Day Everyone!
> 
> We just got back from our 18 week appointment with the midwife. They drew blood for the anomaly check, so prayers that everything comes back negative please! The midwife measured my fundal height. Based on my LMP I'm supposed to be 18w1d, but according to her measurements I'm closer to the 20 week mark! Very excited about this. So we will find out the gender on the 26th. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> Meandmrb, I pray that your move goes well and that your little one starts kicking away again to lessen mommy's stress level.

WooWoo , i am happy your appointment went well & YaaY for big baby bellies! 

Thankyou , it is just all so crazy we have so much to do !!! Baby is probably just facing my back or is tucked away somewhere nice & cosy in there !!


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies im struggling not to panic. I felt baby start moving over a week ago. My dr said it was probable as my uterus is pretty high & this is my 3rd baby . . . Now i know that i will feel the smallest amount of movement as baby is still so small BUT i cant help worrying that i have not noticed anything for the last few days .... my sensible head is saying wait until drs nxtvweek & they can listen it but my panicky mummy head says call my ob office. They will prob think im bonkers though as mot women dont feel babies until 16weeks. . . . I need to CHILL out !!!!!
> 
> Im sure everything is fine. baby is probably just hiding or sleeping:)
> 
> Where are you off to? I think you may have said Texas at some point, but maybe I made that up...Click to expand...

Hey runnergrl ! 

You have been in & out of my thoughts , how are you ? :hugs:

Yeah i am sure he/she is probably just facing the wrong way for me to feel early movments . i just panicked as they really were very clear . ANYWAY trying not to get too worried , thankyou for the reassurance :hugs:

haha , no you didn't make it up ! We are heading to Lackland afb , San Antonio :thumbup:


----------



## Kellen

I am really hoping team pink and I have felt very strongly that it is since day 1. DH wants team blue for his first.


----------



## meandmrb2011

Kellen said:


> I am really hoping team pink and I have felt very strongly that it is since day 1. DH wants team blue for his first.

We are team yellow !!


----------



## runnergrl

meandmrb2011 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies im struggling not to panic. I felt baby start moving over a week ago. My dr said it was probable as my uterus is pretty high & this is my 3rd baby . . . Now i know that i will feel the smallest amount of movement as baby is still so small BUT i cant help worrying that i have not noticed anything for the last few days .... my sensible head is saying wait until drs nxtvweek & they can listen it but my panicky mummy head says call my ob office. They will prob think im bonkers though as mot women dont feel babies until 16weeks. . . . I need to CHILL out !!!!!
> 
> Im sure everything is fine. baby is probably just hiding or sleeping:)
> 
> Where are you off to? I think you may have said Texas at some point, but maybe I made that up...Click to expand...
> 
> Hey runnergrl !
> 
> You have been in & out of my thoughts , how are you ? :hugs:
> 
> Yeah i am sure he/she is probably just facing the wrong way for me to feel early movments . i just panicked as they really were very clear . ANYWAY trying not to get too worried , thankyou for the reassurance :hugs:
> 
> haha , no you didn't make it up ! We are heading to Lackland afb , San Antonio :thumbup:Click to expand...

that is so close to me:thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies im struggling not to panic. I felt baby start moving over a week ago. My dr said it was probable as my uterus is pretty high & this is my 3rd baby . . . Now i know that i will feel the smallest amount of movement as baby is still so small BUT i cant help worrying that i have not noticed anything for the last few days .... my sensible head is saying wait until drs nxtvweek & they can listen it but my panicky mummy head says call my ob office. They will prob think im bonkers though as mot women dont feel babies until 16weeks. . . . I need to CHILL out !!!!!
> 
> Im sure everything is fine. baby is probably just hiding or sleeping:)
> 
> Where are you off to? I think you may have said Texas at some point, but maybe I made that up...Click to expand...
> 
> Hey runnergrl !
> 
> You have been in & out of my thoughts , how are you ? :hugs:
> 
> Yeah i am sure he/she is probably just facing the wrong way for me to feel early movments . i just panicked as they really were very clear . ANYWAY trying not to get too worried , thankyou for the reassurance :hugs:
> 
> haha , no you didn't make it up ! We are heading to Lackland afb , San Antonio :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> that is so close to me:thumbup:Click to expand...

:wacko: I am wracking my fuzzy brains but i can't remember where you are :blush: 

ps LOVE your picture of you & your ds on the beach :cloud9:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies,
I have an ultrasound tomorrow and I'm nervous! (Why would I be anything but nervous). Anyway, could you all say a prayer for me and my LO? I don't want to spend the night up worried!!! 
Thanks! :)


----------



## shancherie

Quote:
Originally Posted by MrsAmk 
Hey girls, hope everyone is doind well Just a quick question: any of you NOT have ANY morning sickness at all? I am 8 weeks 4 days today and have had ZERO sickness or nausea. It worries me, a lot. I saw my baby at 7 weeks, and it was fine, but now its been almost 2 weeks since then, and I can't help but be so scared that baby is still growing in there! I am trying to just trust God that it is totally fine, but it's so hard not to fear the worst. I read so much that m/s is a great indicator that a pregnancy is growing and healthy. 

I never had morning sickness - so be happy that you're one of the 25% or so who never have morning sickness. I do understand, though. We'd been trying for a year and a half to get pregnant and it was hard to believe I was when I wasn't having the main symptom! I'm 18 weeks today. What helped me the most was to realize that the Lord already knows what is giong to happen: He has a plan and whatever will be, will be. Just keep praying, try not to worry (keep your stress level down), and enjoy every minute you have with that miracle in your womb.


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> Ok ladies im struggling not to panic. I felt baby start moving over a week ago. My dr said it was probable as my uterus is pretty high & this is my 3rd baby . . . Now i know that i will feel the smallest amount of movement as baby is still so small BUT i cant help worrying that i have not noticed anything for the last few days .... my sensible head is saying wait until drs nxtvweek & they can listen it but my panicky mummy head says call my ob office. They will prob think im bonkers though as mot women dont feel babies until 16weeks. . . . I need to CHILL out !!!!!

I am sure baby is fine. At this stage movements will be random and unless you are paying close attention could go unnoticed. I have had a few flutters every now and then but not every day and this is my 6th lol. But anytime you need peace of mind go ahead and call your ob that is what they are there for. I can't even be sure any of the flutters I have felt is baby or not since it is over within seconds. Praying for you and your upcoming move.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have an ultrasound tomorrow and I'm nervous! (Why would I be anything but nervous). Anyway, could you all say a prayer for me and my LO? I don't want to spend the night up worried!!!
> Thanks! :)

praying for you and your scan tomorrow. I am to excited to sleep also the night before scans lol:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have an ultrasound tomorrow and I'm nervous! (Why would I be anything but nervous). Anyway, could you all say a prayer for me and my LO? I don't want to spend the night up worried!!!
> Thanks! :)

Awww hun this is so exciting!!!Sure I will pray for ya!!

Father God,Hearing of our sisters ultrasound fills us all with such joy and excitement!We lift her up to You right now and ask that in the name of Jesus You would take away every fear and worry that she might have.God we pray that everything concerning her and the precious child growing inside her will be well.We ask for Your hand to be upon them and that she will leave that doctors office with a wonderful testimony!We thank You in advance for hearing our prayer in Jesus name Amen x

:happydance: lol can't wait to hear all about it tommorow!!!xx


----------



## shancherie

Dear Heavenly Father, I come to You to ask for comfort and peace for our ladies who have lost their little ones. Please release the hold that pain has on their hearts, and instead fill their hearts with Your love. For those of us who are anxious about the wellbeing of the babies in our wombs, please keep us reminded that we and our little ones are in Your hands. For those of us going through life changes or other tribulations, please guide us in the direction You would have us go and give us the strength we need to get through these trying times and the fortitude to follow You. I ask these things in Jesus' name, Amen.

Philippians 4:4-7
Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice! 
Let your gentleness be evident to all. The Lord is near. Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## InChristAlone

Scan day for me tomorrow too.. Eek! Feeling positive about it, with a slight tinge of nervousness. I managed to find baby's heartbeat on my Angel Sound Doppler the other day which I think is pretty cool for 12 weeks, I heard it so strongly one day and then less so the following day, couldn't get it yesterday but I'm sure that's just because it's still quite early to find it on one of those. Please keep me, DH and baby in your prayers as we go for scan tomorrow, (12:30 UK time) hope to be able to post good news later in the day!


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> Scan day for me tomorrow too.. Eek! Feeling positive about it, with a slight tinge of nervousness. I managed to find baby's heartbeat on my Angel Sound Doppler the other day which I think is pretty cool for 12 weeks, I heard it so strongly one day and then less so the following day, couldn't get it yesterday but I'm sure that's just because it's still quite early to find it on one of those. Please keep me, DH and baby in your prayers as we go for scan tomorrow, (12:30 UK time) hope to be able to post good news later in the day!

Yaaay!!!Excited for you hun!!xx Can't wait to hear about it xx 

Father God please go with our sister and her dh to this scan.Father God let the doctors only report good things back to her concerning her baby.Let everything concerning our sister and baby be well.God we ask that Your Sweet presence will,surround this family at this time and give them a wonderful testimony.We entrust this pregnancy to You again and thank You on advance for the answer to this prayer in Jesus name amen x

Enjoy Hun!!Im loving the sound of the dopler how amazing to be able to hear baby at any time!i didn't even know about this device until our sister Future mentioned it a while ago-how much are they in Uk hun? If you haven't heard baby today I'm sure he/she is just playing hide and seek with mummy :D xx


----------



## InChristAlone

PrincessBree said:


> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> Scan day for me tomorrow too.. Eek! Feeling positive about it, with a slight tinge of nervousness. I managed to find baby's heartbeat on my Angel Sound Doppler the other day which I think is pretty cool for 12 weeks, I heard it so strongly one day and then less so the following day, couldn't get it yesterday but I'm sure that's just because it's still quite early to find it on one of those. Please keep me, DH and baby in your prayers as we go for scan tomorrow, (12:30 UK time) hope to be able to post good news later in the day!
> 
> Yaaay!!!Excited for you hun!!xx Can't wait to hear about it xx
> 
> Father God please go with our sister and her dh to this scan.Father God let the doctors only report good things back to her concerning her baby.Let everything concerning our sister and baby be well.God we ask that Your Sweet presence will,surround this family at this time and give them a wonderful testimony.We entrust this pregnancy to You again and thank You on advance for the answer to this prayer in Jesus name amen x
> 
> Enjoy Hun!!Im loving the sound of the dopler how amazing to be able to hear baby at any time!i didn't even know about this device until our sister Future mentioned it a while ago-how much are they in Uk hun? If you haven't heard baby today I'm sure he/she is just playing hide and seek with mummy :D xxClick to expand...

Thank you so much lovely xx

Yeah it's really cool, I managed to (kind of!) record it the other day too, although not very well! It was £26 from amazon (although I got it a little cheaper as where I live we don't pay VAT, which is always a bonus! :) ) I didn't think that was unreasonably expensive and am impressed that it's worked this early, I didn't expect it to. Thought it would be good or later pregnancy if you weren't feeling movement etc.

Thank you so much for your prayers special one :hugs: xx


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> Scan day for me tomorrow too.. Eek! Feeling positive about it, with a slight tinge of nervousness. I managed to find baby's heartbeat on my Angel Sound Doppler the other day which I think is pretty cool for 12 weeks, I heard it so strongly one day and then less so the following day, couldn't get it yesterday but I'm sure that's just because it's still quite early to find it on one of those. Please keep me, DH and baby in your prayers as we go for scan tomorrow, (12:30 UK time) hope to be able to post good news later in the day!
> 
> Yaaay!!!Excited for you hun!!xx Can't wait to hear about it xx
> 
> Father God please go with our sister and her dh to this scan.Father God let the doctors only report good things back to her concerning her baby.Let everything concerning our sister and baby be well.God we ask that Your Sweet presence will,surround this family at this time and give them a wonderful testimony.We entrust this pregnancy to You again and thank You on advance for the answer to this prayer in Jesus name amen x
> 
> Enjoy Hun!!Im loving the sound of the dopler how amazing to be able to hear baby at any time!i didn't even know about this device until our sister Future mentioned it a while ago-how much are they in Uk hun? If you haven't heard baby today I'm sure he/she is just playing hide and seek with mummy :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much lovely xx
> 
> Yeah it's really cool, I managed to (kind of!) record it the other day too, although not very well! It was £26 from amazon (although I got it a little cheaper as where I live we don't pay VAT, which is always a bonus! :) ) I didn't think that was unreasonably expensive and am impressed that it's worked this early, I didn't expect it to. Thought it would be good or later pregnancy if you weren't feeling movement etc.
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers special one :hugs: xxClick to expand...

:hugs: £26 is dirt cheap for such a wonderful device!!definately worth it!!U live somewhere in Uk that doesn't pay VAT?!I need to move out to where you live clearly!!Cos Even outskirts of London are super expensive for everything!!Good thing our Father is rich and supplying all our needs I tell ya!!xx


----------



## InChristAlone

PrincessBree said:


> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> Scan day for me tomorrow too.. Eek! Feeling positive about it, with a slight tinge of nervousness. I managed to find baby's heartbeat on my Angel Sound Doppler the other day which I think is pretty cool for 12 weeks, I heard it so strongly one day and then less so the following day, couldn't get it yesterday but I'm sure that's just because it's still quite early to find it on one of those. Please keep me, DH and baby in your prayers as we go for scan tomorrow, (12:30 UK time) hope to be able to post good news later in the day!
> 
> Yaaay!!!Excited for you hun!!xx Can't wait to hear about it xx
> 
> Father God please go with our sister and her dh to this scan.Father God let the doctors only report good things back to her concerning her baby.Let everything concerning our sister and baby be well.God we ask that Your Sweet presence will,surround this family at this time and give them a wonderful testimony.We entrust this pregnancy to You again and thank You on advance for the answer to this prayer in Jesus name amen x
> 
> Enjoy Hun!!Im loving the sound of the dopler how amazing to be able to hear baby at any time!i didn't even know about this device until our sister Future mentioned it a while ago-how much are they in Uk hun? If you haven't heard baby today I'm sure he/she is just playing hide and seek with mummy :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much lovely xx
> 
> Yeah it's really cool, I managed to (kind of!) record it the other day too, although not very well! It was £26 from amazon (although I got it a little cheaper as where I live we don't pay VAT, which is always a bonus! :) ) I didn't think that was unreasonably expensive and am impressed that it's worked this early, I didn't expect it to. Thought it would be good or later pregnancy if you weren't feeling movement etc.
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers special one :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: £26 is dirt cheap for such a wonderful device!!definately worth it!!U live somewhere in Uk that doesn't pay VAT?!I need to move out to where you live clearly!!Cos Even outskirts of London are super expensive for everything!!Good thing our Father is rich and supplying all our needs I tell ya!!xxClick to expand...

Haha yes I know what you mean! I live in the channel islands, very beautiful and a lovely place to live - you should definitely move out here!! :) I have to say though, despite the lack of VAT (althoughr some retailers get away with same as UK prices, then plus our own 5% tax, by calling it "shipping costs" - 20%, yeah right!!) it is an expensive place to live, food & housing particularly. I do love where I live though and am very blessed, it's a lovely place to raise a family, and both of us have all of our family here too so we are really rich in that respect! :) even if we do have to eat beans on toast quite a bit at the moment! Haha xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies

I'm off for a detailed scan this afternoon. I'm feeling a little nervous about it, especially because I have to go all on my own. To date I have made the decision not to have any of the other tests for abnormalities etc and I am really hoping I don't end up regretting deciding to go with this scan.


----------



## runnergrl

meandmrb2011 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies im struggling not to panic. I felt baby start moving over a week ago. My dr said it was probable as my uterus is pretty high & this is my 3rd baby . . . Now i know that i will feel the smallest amount of movement as baby is still so small BUT i cant help worrying that i have not noticed anything for the last few days .... my sensible head is saying wait until drs nxtvweek & they can listen it but my panicky mummy head says call my ob office. They will prob think im bonkers though as mot women dont feel babies until 16weeks. . . . I need to CHILL out !!!!!
> 
> Im sure everything is fine. baby is probably just hiding or sleeping:)
> 
> Where are you off to? I think you may have said Texas at some point, but maybe I made that up...Click to expand...
> 
> Hey runnergrl !
> 
> You have been in & out of my thoughts , how are you ? :hugs:
> 
> Yeah i am sure he/she is probably just facing the wrong way for me to feel early movments . i just panicked as they really were very clear . ANYWAY trying not to get too worried , thankyou for the reassurance :hugs:
> 
> haha , no you didn't make it up ! We are heading to Lackland afb , San Antonio :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> that is so close to me:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: I am wracking my fuzzy brains but i can't remember where you are :blush:
> 
> ps LOVE your picture of you & your ds on the beach :cloud9:Click to expand...

thanks-its one of my favorite pictures ever:thumbup: We live in Austin


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all goes well for ladies having scans today, will be thinking of you. x


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm off for a detailed scan this afternoon. I'm feeling a little nervous about it, especially because I have to go all on my own. To date I have made the decision not to have any of the other tests for abnormalities etc and I am really hoping I don't end up regretting deciding to go with this scan.

Hey hun!!I am praying for you that you will have a good appointment today !You have come this far by faith! And I know that our God will not let your expectations of today be cut off! xx

Dear Father,

Please bless and be with our dear sister today on her appointment. Although she goes alone Lord God we ask that You will send ministering angels to be with her.Let Your presence be so rich in that doctors office today. I pray that You will give her the best doctors and nurses, Professionals who are filled with wisdom concerning pregnancy. God we ask that as our sister has put her faith in You concerning the babies health, we pray that as she has believed that You would bless her with a perfectly healthy and perfectly formed baby, according to Your will. Let everything concerning her and the baby be well, so that she can take this news back to her husband and they can rejoice together. We thank You right now Lord God in Jesus name Amen x

Let us know how it goes sis!!xx:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> Scan day for me tomorrow too.. Eek! Feeling positive about it, with a slight tinge of nervousness. I managed to find baby's heartbeat on my Angel Sound Doppler the other day which I think is pretty cool for 12 weeks, I heard it so strongly one day and then less so the following day, couldn't get it yesterday but I'm sure that's just because it's still quite early to find it on one of those. Please keep me, DH and baby in your prayers as we go for scan tomorrow, (12:30 UK time) hope to be able to post good news later in the day!
> 
> Yaaay!!!Excited for you hun!!xx Can't wait to hear about it xx
> 
> Father God please go with our sister and her dh to this scan.Father God let the doctors only report good things back to her concerning her baby.Let everything concerning our sister and baby be well.God we ask that Your Sweet presence will,surround this family at this time and give them a wonderful testimony.We entrust this pregnancy to You again and thank You on advance for the answer to this prayer in Jesus name amen x
> 
> Enjoy Hun!!Im loving the sound of the dopler how amazing to be able to hear baby at any time!i didn't even know about this device until our sister Future mentioned it a while ago-how much are they in Uk hun? If you haven't heard baby today I'm sure he/she is just playing hide and seek with mummy :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much lovely xx
> 
> Yeah it's really cool, I managed to (kind of!) record it the other day too, although not very well! It was £26 from amazon (although I got it a little cheaper as where I live we don't pay VAT, which is always a bonus! :) ) I didn't think that was unreasonably expensive and am impressed that it's worked this early, I didn't expect it to. Thought it would be good or later pregnancy if you weren't feeling movement etc.
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers special one :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: £26 is dirt cheap for such a wonderful device!!definately worth it!!U live somewhere in Uk that doesn't pay VAT?!I need to move out to where you live clearly!!Cos Even outskirts of London are super expensive for everything!!Good thing our Father is rich and supplying all our needs I tell ya!!xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha yes I know what you mean! I live in the channel islands, very beautiful and a lovely place to live - you should definitely move out here!! :) I have to say though, despite the lack of VAT (althoughr some retailers get away with same as UK prices, then plus our own 5% tax, by calling it "shipping costs" - 20%, yeah right!!) it is an expensive place to live, food & housing particularly. I do love where I live though and am very blessed, it's a lovely place to raise a family, and both of us have all of our family here too so we are really rich in that respect! :) even if we do have to eat beans on toast quite a bit at the moment! Haha xxClick to expand...

:happydance: Nearly time-praying for you!!

I can totally relate to beans on toast testimony!lol sometimes when dh and I are low on funds,when we say grace we ask for the Lord to make our bowl of pasta taste like a big tasty chicken dinner lol God is so good at helping just a little be enough to stretch and cover when we lack!!The channel islands sound lovely!Do you get alot of tourists there also?xx


----------



## InChristAlone

PrincessBree said:


> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> Scan day for me tomorrow too.. Eek! Feeling positive about it, with a slight tinge of nervousness. I managed to find baby's heartbeat on my Angel Sound Doppler the other day which I think is pretty cool for 12 weeks, I heard it so strongly one day and then less so the following day, couldn't get it yesterday but I'm sure that's just because it's still quite early to find it on one of those. Please keep me, DH and baby in your prayers as we go for scan tomorrow, (12:30 UK time) hope to be able to post good news later in the day!
> 
> Yaaay!!!Excited for you hun!!xx Can't wait to hear about it xx
> 
> Father God please go with our sister and her dh to this scan.Father God let the doctors only report good things back to her concerning her baby.Let everything concerning our sister and baby be well.God we ask that Your Sweet presence will,surround this family at this time and give them a wonderful testimony.We entrust this pregnancy to You again and thank You on advance for the answer to this prayer in Jesus name amen x
> 
> Enjoy Hun!!Im loving the sound of the dopler how amazing to be able to hear baby at any time!i didn't even know about this device until our sister Future mentioned it a while ago-how much are they in Uk hun? If you haven't heard baby today I'm sure he/she is just playing hide and seek with mummy :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much lovely xx
> 
> Yeah it's really cool, I managed to (kind of!) record it the other day too, although not very well! It was £26 from amazon (although I got it a little cheaper as where I live we don't pay VAT, which is always a bonus! :) ) I didn't think that was unreasonably expensive and am impressed that it's worked this early, I didn't expect it to. Thought it would be good or later pregnancy if you weren't feeling movement etc.
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers special one :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: £26 is dirt cheap for such a wonderful device!!definately worth it!!U live somewhere in Uk that doesn't pay VAT?!I need to move out to where you live clearly!!Cos Even outskirts of London are super expensive for everything!!Good thing our Father is rich and supplying all our needs I tell ya!!xxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha yes I know what you mean! I live in the channel islands, very beautiful and a lovely place to live - you should definitely move out here!! :) I have to say though, despite the lack of VAT (althoughr some retailers get away with same as UK prices, then plus our own 5% tax, by calling it "shipping costs" - 20%, yeah right!!) it is an expensive place to live, food & housing particularly. I do love where I live though and am very blessed, it's a lovely place to raise a family, and both of us have all of our family here too so we are really rich in that respect! :) even if we do have to eat beans on toast quite a bit at the moment! Haha xxClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Nearly time-praying for you!!
> 
> I can totally relate to beans on toast testimony!lol sometimes when dh and I are low on funds,when we say grace we ask for the Lord to make our bowl of pasta taste like a big tasty chicken dinner lol God is so good at helping just a little be enough to stretch and cover when we lack!!The channel islands sound lovely!Do you get alot of tourists there also?xxClick to expand...

That's a great idea about the food!! Yes we do get quite a lot of tourists, the bucket and spade brigade! :) it gives the island a lovely feel in summer. Sometimes it can feel a bit like you are away!

Right... off to go and get ready to go to the hospital - argh!!! Hope it goes well!! :)


----------



## InChristAlone

All went really well, NT measurement was absolutely fine and we got to see baby moving around and see the heart beating. Saw its fingers at one point which totally amazed me! Will try to upload a picture later on. Thanks so much for your prayers, praise God!! :) now to tell everyone!!


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> All went really well, NT measurement was absolutely fine and we got to see baby moving around and see the heart beating. Saw its fingers at one point which totally amazed me! Will try to upload a picture later on. Thanks so much for your prayers, praise God!! :) now to tell everyone!!

:hugs::hugs:Thas so awesome God is definately the answerer of our prayers!Thank You Father God for this wonderful testimony!!

Here's to many more!!:thumbup:


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats! what wonderful news. have fun announcing your joy to the world! I cant wait for this to happen for me again. it is the most precious, wonderful blessing in the world carrying a baby...


----------



## PrincessBree

Please can some prayers go up on behalf of my friend.As I am a trained doula,she has asked for me to be at the birth of her baby due on October 13th for while I am totally honoured to be asked to be in attedance!But she just contacted me to say shes in hospital because her feet are majorly swollen and shes got protein in her urine!Please can you pray that God would be with her and that He wil overshadow her and her precious child.

Also a collegague who is a non believer asked for prayer because she has a shadow come up on an xray and shes worried what it could be.She is shocked by her own willingness for prayer at this time as the day before she was saying she did not believe but she really wants the Lord to touch her body.So can we pray that the Lord will use this time to draw her to His heart and that she wil come to know Him in a personal way.

Thanx ladies!!!xx


----------



## runnergrl

PrincessBree said:


> Please can some prayers go up on behalf of my friend.As I am a trained doula,she has asked for me to be at the birth of her baby due on October 13th for while I am totally honoured to be asked to be in attedance!But she just contacted me to say shes in hospital because her feet are majorly swollen and shes got protein in her urine!Please can you pray that God would be with her and that He wil overshadow her and her precious child.
> 
> Also a collegague who is a non believer asked for prayer because she has a shadow come up on an xray and shes worried what it could be.She is shocked by her own willingness for prayer at this time as the day before she was saying she did not believe but she really wants the Lord to touch her body.So can we pray that the Lord will use this time to draw her to His heart and that she wil come to know Him in a personal way.
> 
> Thanx ladies!!!xx

absolutely! praying for these ladies!


----------



## jewelstar

Almost time!!!!!!! Eek!!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

It&#8217;s like every day the Lord is pulling me into a deeper place of prayer and spend more time with Him.

I have kind of had it in my heart to set a time when we could all pray on one accord. On the day of Pentecost, when the Holy Spirit came down upon the people, they were all there together and there was unity. And then God sent His sweet Spirit upon them. I really believe there are some ladies on here that has specifically given a gift in the child that you carrying and it is going to take these prayers that we give up to God right now that are going to pathe the way for what God wants to do. I also believe that there are some other things that God has been laying on some of our hearts to start contending in prayer for. I know that I am not the only one that God has been speaking to about prayer. There is something powerful that happens, when us women band together and pray according to His will.

We can post all our requests. Write them and take one hour, to seek our Lord, in one accord.

I know that we are all in different parts of the world and us that are in UK this will take a sacrifice but I truly believe that God wants to do something- so if you are in then please add your city&#8217;s time 


UK &#8211; 5 am Prayer ( which will be the morning of Tuesday 18th September)
California- 9pm hour of Prayer 
China &#8211; 12noon hour of Prayer 
Missouri &#8211; 7pm hour of Prayer 
(Please add your citys time as I cannot remember all of where everybody is from)

The date I am proposing for this is Monday 17th September. Hope that you will join those of us that are praying at these times! Lets go deeper ladies!!And please if you can start to post specific requests for those of us that are gonna be praying,to pray over- marriages,families,salvation,healings etc whatever is on your heart x

Love yall!!xxx

&#8220;"Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."Matthew 18:19,


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh Bree what a wonderful and exciting idea!!! I will think and pray over the next little bit and add my prayer requests


----------



## HisGrace

Bree, I love this. I'm in Texas but I believe that is the same time zone as Missouri. God is really doing amazing things here. Thank you for being obedient.


----------



## jewelstar

Bree-- Count me in!! I love this!!! What a great way to have us all unified and praying on the same front!

In other news, I just came back from my scan. Baby looks great!!! Everything looks perfect and baby was dancing away. I'm attaching a pic so you all can see!
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HisGrace

Jewelstar - what a lovely pic. That is so exciting.


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Bree-- Count me in!! I love this!!! What a great way to have us all unified and praying on the same front!
> 
> In other news, I just came back from my scan. Baby looks great!!! Everything looks perfect and baby was dancing away. I'm attaching a pic so you all can see!

Yaay!!Been waiting for this!Praise God for your testimony!!Baby looks soo comfortable in there lool how adorable!!:hugs:Jewel post the praying tim for Maryland as I am no sure xx thanks hun xx


----------



## PrincessBree

HisGrace said:


> Bree, I love this. I'm in Texas but I believe that is the same time zone as Missouri. God is really doing amazing things here. Thank you for being obedient.

Amen!!God is really stirring us all up!!Remember to post your requests xx :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Its like every day the Lord is pulling me into a deeper place of prayer and spend more time with Him.
> 
> I have kind of had it in my heart to set a time when we could all pray on one accord. On the day of Pentecost, when the Holy Spirit came down upon the people, they were all there together and there was unity. And then God sent His sweet Spirit upon them. I really believe there are some ladies on here that has specifically given a gift in the child that you carrying and it is going to take these prayers that we give up to God right now that are going to pathe the way for what God wants to do. I also believe that there are some other things that God has been laying on some of our hearts to start contending in prayer for. I know that I am not the only one that God has been speaking to about prayer. There is something powerful that happens, when us women band together and pray according to His will.
> 
> We can post all our requests. Write them and take one hour, to seek our Lord, in one accord.
> 
> I know that we are all in different parts of the world and us that are in UK this will take a sacrifice but I truly believe that God wants to do something- so if you are in then please add your citys time
> 
> 
> UK  5 am Prayer ( which will be the morning of Tuesday 18th September)
> California- 9pm hour of Prayer
> China  12noon hour of Prayer
> Missouri  7pm hour of Prayer
> (Please add your citys time as I cannot remember all of where everybody is from)
> 
> The date I am proposing for this is Monday 17th September. Hope that you will join those of us that are praying at these times! Lets go deeper ladies!!And please if you can start to post specific requests for those of us that are gonna be praying,to pray over- marriages,families,salvation,healings etc whatever is on your heart x
> 
> Love yall!!xxx
> 
> "Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."Matthew 18:19,

what a wonderful idea Bree It will be 8:00 pm where I am in Georgia and I will be praying with you ladies for as long as I can (as long as my children will allow aiming for the whole hour but it is really hard to get a hour to myself with my four kids) but I will join in and pray for all the request here.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Please can some prayers go up on behalf of my friend.As I am a trained doula,she has asked for me to be at the birth of her baby due on October 13th for while I am totally honoured to be asked to be in attedance!But she just contacted me to say shes in hospital because her feet are majorly swollen and shes got protein in her urine!Please can you pray that God would be with her and that He wil overshadow her and her precious child.
> 
> Also a collegague who is a non believer asked for prayer because she has a shadow come up on an xray and shes worried what it could be.She is shocked by her own willingness for prayer at this time as the day before she was saying she did not believe but she really wants the Lord to touch her body.So can we pray that the Lord will use this time to draw her to His heart and that she wil come to know Him in a personal way.
> 
> Thanx ladies!!!xx

I am praying for these ladies:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Praise God for all the wonderful scans today.


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> Its like every day the Lord is pulling me into a deeper place of prayer and spend more time with Him.
> 
> I have kind of had it in my heart to set a time when we could all pray on one accord. On the day of Pentecost, when the Holy Spirit came down upon the people, they were all there together and there was unity. And then God sent His sweet Spirit upon them. I really believe there are some ladies on here that has specifically given a gift in the child that you carrying and it is going to take these prayers that we give up to God right now that are going to pathe the way for what God wants to do. I also believe that there are some other things that God has been laying on some of our hearts to start contending in prayer for. I know that I am not the only one that God has been speaking to about prayer. There is something powerful that happens, when us women band together and pray according to His will.
> 
> We can post all our requests. Write them and take one hour, to seek our Lord, in one accord.
> 
> I know that we are all in different parts of the world and us that are in UK this will take a sacrifice but I truly believe that God wants to do something- so if you are in then please add your citys time
> 
> 
> UK  5 am Prayer ( which will be the morning of Tuesday 18th September)
> California- 9pm hour of Prayer
> China  12noon hour of Prayer
> Missouri  7pm hour of Prayer
> (Please add your citys time as I cannot remember all of where everybody is from)
> 
> The date I am proposing for this is Monday 17th September. Hope that you will join those of us that are praying at these times! Lets go deeper ladies!!And please if you can start to post specific requests for those of us that are gonna be praying,to pray over- marriages,families,salvation,healings etc whatever is on your heart x
> 
> Love yall!!xxx
> 
> "Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."Matthew 18:19,

East coast time US would be Midnight Tuesday the 18th! I'll take a mini nap so I can be awake for it! :)


----------



## runnergrl

Texas time will be 11pm, I think someone else was confused. Either way, I'm all in. You all know I need prayer and I'm also willing to pray for anyone who needs it. You ladies have been amazing. Thank you so much!!


----------



## HisGrace

Oh, sorry. I thought it was missouri in the states. How embarrassing. 11:00 in Texas works for me.


----------



## meandmrb2011

PrincessBree said:


> Please can some prayers go up on behalf of my friend.As I am a trained doula,she has asked for me to be at the birth of her baby due on October 13th for while I am totally honoured to be asked to be in attedance!But she just contacted me to say shes in hospital because her feet are majorly swollen and shes got protein in her urine!Please can you pray that God would be with her and that He wil overshadow her and her precious child.
> 
> Also a collegague who is a non believer asked for prayer because she has a shadow come up on an xray and shes worried what it could be.She is shocked by her own willingness for prayer at this time as the day before she was saying she did not believe but she really wants the Lord to touch her body.So can we pray that the Lord will use this time to draw her to His heart and that she wil come to know Him in a personal way.
> 
> Thanx ladies!!!xx

This brought tears to my eyes. The Lord is already working in her heart giving her desire for prayer and also having faith as a nonbeliever that God can help her!!! Can i get an amen on that!!!! Hope your other friend can get some rest then get home xxx 

ps Bree do you ever go to Hillsong ?!


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Its like every day the Lord is pulling me into a deeper place of prayer and spend more time with Him.
> 
> I have kind of had it in my heart to set a time when we could all pray on one accord. On the day of Pentecost, when the Holy Spirit came down upon the people, they were all there together and there was unity. And then God sent His sweet Spirit upon them. I really believe there are some ladies on here that has specifically given a gift in the child that you carrying and it is going to take these prayers that we give up to God right now that are going to pathe the way for what God wants to do. I also believe that there are some other things that God has been laying on some of our hearts to start contending in prayer for. I know that I am not the only one that God has been speaking to about prayer. There is something powerful that happens, when us women band together and pray according to His will.
> 
> We can post all our requests. Write them and take one hour, to seek our Lord, in one accord.
> 
> I know that we are all in different parts of the world and us that are in UK this will take a sacrifice but I truly believe that God wants to do something- so if you are in then please add your citys time
> 
> 
> UK  5 am Prayer ( which will be the morning of Tuesday 18th September)
> California- 9pm hour of Prayer
> China  12noon hour of Prayer
> Missouri  7pm hour of Prayer
> (Please add your citys time as I cannot remember all of where everybody is from)
> 
> The date I am proposing for this is Monday 17th September. Hope that you will join those of us that are praying at these times! Lets go deeper ladies!!And please if you can start to post specific requests for those of us that are gonna be praying,to pray over- marriages,families,salvation,healings etc whatever is on your heart x
> 
> Love yall!!xxx
> 
> "Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."Matthew 18:19,
> 
> what a wonderful idea Bree It will be 8:00 pm where I am in Georgia and I will be praying with you ladies for as long as I can (as long as my children will allow aiming for the whole hour but it is really hard to get a hour to myself with my four kids) but I will join in and pray for all the request here.:hugs:Click to expand...

Amen!!I am glad that you are gonna join us Hun!xit is ok if you can't do an hour as I know that you'll be busy with kids-it's ok to join for as long as you can xxx:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello all just sending u all:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Please can some prayers go up on behalf of my friend.As I am a trained doula,she has asked for me to be at the birth of her baby due on October 13th for while I am totally honoured to be asked to be in attedance!But she just contacted me to say shes in hospital because her feet are majorly swollen and shes got protein in her urine!Please can you pray that God would be with her and that He wil overshadow her and her precious child.
> 
> Also a collegague who is a non believer asked for prayer because she has a shadow come up on an xray and shes worried what it could be.She is shocked by her own willingness for prayer at this time as the day before she was saying she did not believe but she really wants the Lord to touch her body.So can we pray that the Lord will use this time to draw her to His heart and that she wil come to know Him in a personal way.
> 
> Thanx ladies!!!xx
> 
> This brought tears to my eyes. The Lord is already working in her heart giving her desire for prayer and also having faith as a nonbeliever that God can help her!!! Can i get an amen on that!!!! Hope your other friend can get some rest then get home xxx
> 
> ps Bree do you ever go to Hillsong ?!Click to expand...

:hugs: Amen!!I totally agree!!

Hun yep I went to their conference last year I cried the entire time lol it was at the O2 in London I have some friends that go there.The conference was so awesome though I only got to attend on one night but it was lifechanging and the worship was awesome.BUt it was td jakes preaching that night!Have you been Hun?xx


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies,
Sorry I haven't checked in for a while, but I have been thinking and praying for you all!

I love your idea for the hour of prayer, unfortunately, I have to be up at 5 am for work and go to school at night afterward, and I don't sleep too well usually. If I happen to wake up at midnight east coast time, I will join in for sure, however, if I don't wake up, I am going to spend an hour in prayer at some point during the day.

I hope you all are doing well, lots of love and prayers to you all!


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry I haven't checked in for a while, but I have been thinking and praying for you all!
> 
> I love your idea for the hour of prayer, unfortunately, I have to be up at 5 am for work and go to school at night afterward, and I don't sleep too well usually. If I happen to wake up at midnight east coast time, I will join in for sure, however, if I don't wake up, I am going to spend an hour in prayer at some point during the day.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well, lots of love and prayers to you all!

have been thinking about you and praying for you. Good to hear from you:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Good morning!

It is a beautiful Sunday morning here and I thought I'd report on my weekend! My husband arrived home from work on Friday night with NO alcohol and he didn't go out to buy any either! We sat down to eat dinner and he put on a movie for us to watch. Afterwards he shared some music he's been listening to. No mention of drinking or going out at all. This is the first Friday night in over two months that I have been able to go to bed without him having upset me or made me angry or hurt me! Saturday he went out on some errands and arrived home with a new phone for me!! (I had asked him to get me a new one for my 30th, which is only next June!) In the afternoon we went out and bought our very first lounge suite - hugely exciting. Then we had an early dinner out and came home to some relaxing and later another movie. 
Wonderful!


----------



## melenarz

That's so wonderful beanonorder!! Weekends like that are so nice. I will pray that they keep happening for you!
Hugs!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! hope i didnt miss much. i was off for the last week but i prayed for you all :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz-hun i amso glad to hear from u u hve been in my thoughts& prayers.np about prayers join wenever is convenient 4 u x 

beanorder-thank God 4 your testimony!what a wonderful weekend you have had.what more can be said other than MORE LORD JESUS!!xx

blessedmomma-we missed you sis hope you had a wonderful blessed week xx :hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

PrincessBree said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Please can some prayers go up on behalf of my friend.As I am a trained doula,she has asked for me to be at the birth of her baby due on October 13th for while I am totally honoured to be asked to be in attedance!But she just contacted me to say shes in hospital because her feet are majorly swollen and shes got protein in her urine!Please can you pray that God would be with her and that He wil overshadow her and her precious child.
> 
> Also a collegague who is a non believer asked for prayer because she has a shadow come up on an xray and shes worried what it could be.She is shocked by her own willingness for prayer at this time as the day before she was saying she did not believe but she really wants the Lord to touch her body.So can we pray that the Lord will use this time to draw her to His heart and that she wil come to know Him in a personal way.
> 
> Thanx ladies!!!xx
> 
> This brought tears to my eyes. The Lord is already working in her heart giving her desire for prayer and also having faith as a nonbeliever that God can help her!!! Can i get an amen on that!!!! Hope your other friend can get some rest then get home xxx
> 
> ps Bree do you ever go to Hillsong ?!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Amen!!I totally agree!!
> 
> Hun yep I went to their conference last year I cried the entire time lol it was at the O2 in London I have some friends that go there.The conference was so awesome though I only got to attend on one night but it was lifechanging and the worship was awesome.BUt it was td jakes preaching that night!Have you been Hun?xxClick to expand...

My hubs used to go every week , we never made it together as he was always away . But i am DEFO going to go at least once before we leave!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mom To 2

HisGrace said:


> Oh, sorry. I thought it was missouri in the states. How embarrassing. 11:00 in Texas works for me.

I am in the states. 7 pm still the right time for me?

I have been away for the weekend for family church camp. It was wonderful, out in the country, and so relaxing. My family goes every year.


----------



## HisGrace

Mom To 2 said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry. I thought it was missouri in the states. How embarrassing. 11:00 in Texas works for me.
> 
> I am in the states. 7 pm still the right time for me?
> 
> I have been away for the weekend for family church camp. It was wonderful, out in the country, and so relaxing. My family goes every year.Click to expand...

No, it's 11 pm for Central time.


----------



## melenarz

Ladies,

I'd like to ask for prayers for myself, and anyone else who might need them; I have a tendency to live my life full of worry. Being self-centered by worrying too much what everyone else thinks of me than what I think and what God thinks. I worry about tomorrow, what bad may happen in the world and what I would to 'escape', what I would pack and how we would 'getaway'. I feel like I cannot relax much and just enjoy, my mind becomes preoccupied and I fret. Over anything and everything. 

This is nothing new, I have been this Amy since I was a child, as long as I can remember. I just ask God to let me give it all to Him. To help me know what is important in life. To know that worrying does no good, He has a plan and it will happen, I cannot change it. I pray for peace of mind, for a heart of love and generosity. For the ability to forgive and accept. Heavenly father I ask these things, not only for myself, but for all of those who ask these things of you.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies,

I will be adding everynes prayer requests to the list below,I will be editing this messge,so please keep checking back .Please use this list as a guide in our hour of prayer that is coming up later on today.
*
Prayers*

*Melenarz *- I'd like to ask for prayers for myself, and anyone else who might need them; I have a tendency to live my life full of worry. Being self-centered by worrying too much what everyone else thinks of me than what I think and what God thinks. I worry about tomorrow, what bad may happen in the world and what I would to 'escape', what I would pack and how we would 'getaway'. I feel like I cannot relax much and just enjoy, my mind becomes preoccupied and I fret. Over anything and everything.

This is nothing new, I have been this Amy since I was a child, as long as I can remember. I just ask God to let me give it all to Him. To help me know what is important in life. To know that worrying does no good, He has a plan and it will happen, I cannot change it. I pray for peace of mind, for a heart of love and generosity. For the ability to forgive and accept. Heavenly father I ask these things, not only for myself, but for all of those who ask these things of you.

*PrincessBree* -I need God to fill my marriage with joy,laughter and happiness.I also need for God to make a way for dh and I to get to America to fulfill the ministry that He has placed in our hearts.Please pray for my baby sisters to know the Lord and never spend a day away from Him.Please pray that God will help me get out of being addicted to junk food and comfort eating.ALso that in His timing we will conceive babies according to the vision He has given us for family.And also for revival to hit London,bringing the nation to their knees and souls will be saved.Also can you pray that God would you pray that God would continue to use this site and other christian threads/groups to draw others to His heart and that throught these networks people will grow closer to God.There is a christian ttc group on bnb,please pray for this to be the month of BFP for those ladies.Please pray for anyone else who needs the same breakthroughs as I do.Thanks ladies!(sorry for long list lol)x

*Beanorder *- I'd like to ask for prayers for my marriage - to overcome the problems we have had and are now facing and to lead us to be good parents. I ask for prayers for my husband - that he may be able to overcome the things he is facing and also that he may find the Lord. I also ask for myself that I may find peace and renew my faith in God every day.
*
Runnergirl *- My prayer request is for continued healing and comfort since the loss of my daughter almost two weeks ago. Also for my patience and faith in God's timing in getting pregnant again. Selfishly I want to be pregnant again right away and to not heed the doctor's advice for waiting 3 months. I need to trust that God has a perfect plan for our family and when I am supposed to be pregnant again, I will be.

*HisGrace* - My prayer request is for our bean and me. I'm struggling with thoughts of my last pregnancy and fears that this one will have the same fate.

*SportysGirl* - My prayer is for a happy and healthy pregnancy for myself and other pregnant ladies. To ease fears and worries and relax.

I also prayer for those going through hard times to give them the strength to get through these difficult times.

*Mom To 2* - My prayer request is for my upcoming ultrasound on Wednesday. I am anxious to hear baby looks great and to find out if we are having a boy or girl.
For my husbands business, he has been in the works with a huge deal and it keeps hitting roadblock after roadblock.
There was a small plane crash a couple of days ago near our city. All 5 people on board were killed. The dad, his three kids ages 10, 14 and 15. And a female friend. My kids knew the 10 yr old and are having a hard time with his death. I am asking for prayer my children dealing with this, and for the mothers, the two oldest kids were from a different marraige than the 10 yr old, but healing for the two mothers as they plan their upcoming celebration of life. There was not much left to bury.

*Angela2011* - Ladies please pray for my baby. I just got a very scary phone call from the doctor who ordered all those blood test for me and found out I tested positive for one condition not exactly sure what it is called but it something to do with blood clots and they believe that is what happened to my last son that I lost. I am so scared right now but I am praising God that they caught it so I can get treatment. I will have to learn how to give myself a shot everyday and take a baby asprin every day. I have to go in Wednesday to begin the shots. Please pray for me and my baby

*InChristAlone* - I've had a bit of a funny day today. I had a malignant melanoma about 3 years ago, it was caught early and was just cut out, plus a bit more, but I have to be careful. I went for an appointment today at the hospital as I had a mole I didn't like the look of it (noticed it 9 months ago but took ages to get an appointment). They don't like the look of it either and have booked me in for first thing on Wednesday to have it removed and sent for pathology. They said they don't usually like to do this during pregnancy but felt that it was important. Has anyone else had a local anaesthetic while pregnant? That's my main concern.. And the results, but trusting that will be OK. God really brought me through last time and I'm trusting Him and trying not to allow any worry in...

Anyway that's me, we have now old everyone about the pregnancy too which has been really cool. Slightly overshadowed by the fact that my sister in law has been diagnosed with breast cancer, she has 2 young boys and it's a scary time for them as a family, please keep them in your prayers. It never rains but it pours!!


----------



## Beanonorder

I'd like to ask for prayers for my marriage - to overcome the problems we have had and are now facing and to lead us to be good parents. I ask for prayers for my husband - that he may be able to overcome the things he is facing and also that he may find the Lord. I also ask for myself that I may find peace and renew my faith in God every day.


----------



## runnergrl

My prayer request is for continued healing and comfort since the loss of my daughter almost two weeks ago. Also for my patience and faith in God's timing in getting pregnant again. Selfishly I want to be pregnant again right away and to not heed the doctor's advice for waiting 3 months. I need to trust that God has a perfect plan for our family and when I am supposed to be pregnant again, I will be. 

Thank you ladies.  I will join you all in prayer tonight!


----------



## melenarz

I understand completely runner girl. We are going through the same thing. I keep thinking its gonna happen wham-bam, but I am trying to prepare myself for a wait and not having it happen right away. I cannot believe its been 4 weeks since we lost our baby. I still wish I knew if it was a boy or girl. 
You will have a beautiful baby soon, God has a plan for you! I know the same will happen for me in God's time, as much as I want God's time to be my time, I know it is not.

Hugs!


----------



## HisGrace

My prayer request is for our bean and me. I'm struggling with thoughts of my last pregnancy and fears that this one will have the same fate.


----------



## sportysgirl

My prayer is for a happy and healthy pregnancy for myself and other pregnant ladies. To ease fears and worries and relax. 

I also prayer for those going through hard times to give them the strength to get through these difficult times.


----------



## Mom To 2

My prayer request is for my upcoming ultrasound on Wednesday. I am anxious to hear baby looks great and to find out if we are having a boy or girl. 
For my husbands business, he has been in the works with a huge deal and it keeps hitting roadblock after roadblock.
There was a small plane crash a couple of days ago near our city. All 5 people on board were killed. The dad, his three kids ages 10, 14 and 15. And a female friend. My kids knew the 10 yr old and are having a hard time with his death. I am asking for prayer my children dealing with this, and for the mothers, the two oldest kids were from a different marraige than the 10 yr old, but healing for the two mothers as they plan their upcoming celebration of life. There was not much left to bury. 

Thanks ladies, love you all and looking forward to uniting in prayer tonight!


----------



## angela2011

Ladies please pray for my baby. I just got a very scary phone call from the doctor who ordered all those blood test for me and found out I tested positive for one condition not exactly sure what it is called but it something to do with blood clots and they believe that is what happened to my last son that I lost. I am so scared right now but I am praising God that they caught it so I can get treatment. I will have to learn how to give myself a shot everyday and take a baby asprin every day. I have to go in Wednesday to begin the shots. Please pray for me and my baby:hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

Hey ladies, I would so love to join you all in prayer but I have a crazy day tomorrow and if I get put 5am I will never make it through it. I will stand with you in prayer and will lift all of your prayer requests to the Lord, but at a little different time! I hope thats ok and you understand.

I've had a bit of a funny day today. I had a malignant melanoma about 3 years ago, it was caught early and was just cut out, plus a bit more, but I have to be careful. I went for an appointment today at the hospital as I had a mole I didn't like the look of it (noticed it 9 months ago but took ages to get an appointment). They don't like the look of it either and have booked me in for first thing on Wednesday to have it removed and sent for pathology. They said they don't usually like to do this during pregnancy but felt that it was important. Has anyone else had a local anaesthetic while pregnant? That's my main concern.. And the results, but trusting that will be OK. God really brought me through last time and I'm trusting Him and trying not to allow any worry in... 

Anyway that's me, we have now old everyone about the pregnancy too which has been really cool. Slightly overshadowed by the fact that my sister in law has been diagnosed with breast cancer, she has 2 young boys and it's a scary time for them as a family, please keep them in your prayers. It never rains but it pours!!


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Ladies please pray for my baby. I just got a very scary phone call from the doctor who ordered all those blood test for me and found out I tested positive for one condition not exactly sure what it is called but it something to do with blood clots and they believe that is what happened to my last son that I lost. I am so scared right now but I am praising God that they caught it so I can get treatment. I will have to learn how to give myself a shot everyday and take a baby asprin every day. I have to go in Wednesday to begin the shots. Please pray for me and my baby:hugs:

Thank God they caught this early!I am praying for you and baby right now and we will also add it to tonights hour of prayer x Do a miracle for Angela and her baby Lord x


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> Hey ladies, I would so love to join you all in prayer but I have a crazy day tomorrow and if I get put 5am I will never make it through it. I will stand with you in prayer and will lift all of your prayer requests to the Lord, but at a little different time! I hope thats ok and you understand.
> 
> I've had a bit of a funny day today. I had a malignant melanoma about 3 years ago, it was caught early and was just cut out, plus a bit more, but I have to be careful. I went for an appointment today at the hospital as I had a mole I didn't like the look of it (noticed it 9 months ago but took ages to get an appointment). They don't like the look of it either and have booked me in for first thing on Wednesday to have it removed and sent for pathology. They said they don't usually like to do this during pregnancy but felt that it was important. Has anyone else had a local anaesthetic while pregnant? That's my main concern.. And the results, but trusting that will be OK. God really brought me through last time and I'm trusting Him and trying not to allow any worry in...
> 
> Anyway that's me, we have now old everyone about the pregnancy too which has been really cool. Slightly overshadowed by the fact that my sister in law has been diagnosed with breast cancer, she has 2 young boys and it's a scary time for them as a family, please keep them in your prayers. It never rains but it pours!!

O hunni!!Sorry to hear about this mole!Just to be sure are these the prayer requests which you would like for us to lift up?Either way willl be praying for u and hopefully some of the other ladies can answer your question about anaesthetic?

Its ok to pray with us at a time which suits you-a few ladies are doing this-its just most important that we pray in unity regardles of time xxx


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please pray for my baby. I just got a very scary phone call from the doctor who ordered all those blood test for me and found out I tested positive for one condition not exactly sure what it is called but it something to do with blood clots and they believe that is what happened to my last son that I lost. I am so scared right now but I am praising God that they caught it so I can get treatment. I will have to learn how to give myself a shot everyday and take a baby asprin every day. I have to go in Wednesday to begin the shots. Please pray for me and my baby:hugs:
> 
> Thank God they caught this early!I am praying for you and baby right now and we will also add it to tonights hour of prayer x Do a miracle for Angela and her baby Lord xClick to expand...

Thank you so much for your prayers and I am looking forward to praying with everyone. I called the doctor back to get the name as I was just shaking when he called and didn't think to write down the name but it is called Lupus Anticoagulant and the doctor said with treatment the outcome of the pregnancy is pretty good and I am just so thankful that God lead the doctor to do this test. Of course it is hard to know anything is wrong but everyone wants a problem free pregnancy but I am just so thankful that I am going to get treatment. Needles are not my favorite thing I am a little bit nervous about the shots but I would take any amount of shots just so long as my baby is healthy. Now I will be taking a shot everyday God please give me the wisdom to be able to do the shots on my own and a shot once a week to prevent early labor. This is not going to be a easy journey but I am not alone it will be worth it when I am holding my healthy son in my arms. This reminds me of what you said before about the 40 trails and 40 weeks of pregnancy. I am so thankful for this thread it is so nice I can call on my sisters for prayer. :hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

PrincessBree said:


> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I would so love to join you all in prayer but I have a crazy day tomorrow and if I get put 5am I will never make it through it. I will stand with you in prayer and will lift all of your prayer requests to the Lord, but at a little different time! I hope thats ok and you understand.
> 
> I've had a bit of a funny day today. I had a malignant melanoma about 3 years ago, it was caught early and was just cut out, plus a bit more, but I have to be careful. I went for an appointment today at the hospital as I had a mole I didn't like the look of it (noticed it 9 months ago but took ages to get an appointment). They don't like the look of it either and have booked me in for first thing on Wednesday to have it removed and sent for pathology. They said they don't usually like to do this during pregnancy but felt that it was important. Has anyone else had a local anaesthetic while pregnant? That's my main concern.. And the results, but trusting that will be OK. God really brought me through last time and I'm trusting Him and trying not to allow any worry in...
> 
> Anyway that's me, we have now old everyone about the pregnancy too which has been really cool. Slightly overshadowed by the fact that my sister in law has been diagnosed with breast cancer, she has 2 young boys and it's a scary time for them as a family, please keep them in your prayers. It never rains but it pours!!
> 
> O hunni!!Sorry to hear about this mole!Just to be sure are these the prayer requests which you would like for us to lift up?Either way willl be praying for u and hopefully some of the other ladies can answer your question about anaesthetic?
> 
> Its ok to pray with us at a time which suits you-a few ladies are doing this-its just most important that we pray in unity regardles of time xxxClick to expand...

Yes please if you guys would be able to pray for these things that would be awesome, thank you! Didn't want to presume as I can't do the time! x


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please pray for my baby. I just got a very scary phone call from the doctor who ordered all those blood test for me and found out I tested positive for one condition not exactly sure what it is called but it something to do with blood clots and they believe that is what happened to my last son that I lost. I am so scared right now but I am praising God that they caught it so I can get treatment. I will have to learn how to give myself a shot everyday and take a baby asprin every day. I have to go in Wednesday to begin the shots. Please pray for me and my baby:hugs:
> 
> Thank God they caught this early!I am praying for you and baby right now and we will also add it to tonights hour of prayer x Do a miracle for Angela and her baby Lord xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers and I am looking forward to praying with everyone. I called the doctor back to get the name as I was just shaking when he called and didn't think to write down the name but it is called Lupus Anticoagulant and the doctor said with treatment the outcome of the pregnancy is pretty good and I am just so thankful that God lead the doctor to do this test. Of course it is hard to know anything is wrong but everyone wants a problem free pregnancy but I am just so thankful that I am going to get treatment. Needles are not my favorite thing I am a little bit nervous about the shots but I would take any amount of shots just so long as my baby is healthy. Now I will be taking a shot everyday God please give me the wisdom to be able to do the shots on my own and a shot once a week to prevent early labor. This is not going to be a easy journey but I am not alone it will be worth it when I am holding my healthy son in my arms. This reminds me of what you said before about the 40 trails and 40 weeks of pregnancy. I am so thankful for this thread it is so nice I can call on my sisters for prayer. :hugs:Click to expand...

It's so good when we have a name or diagnosis for our health issues because then we can call it out and bind it and loose the will of God over that particular situation according to Matthew 18:18!I thank God for revealing His heart to us concerning 40!I can defiantly see the truth of it here's a promise for after a time of testing-"But He knows the way I take and when He has tested me I shall come forth as pure gold."Amen!!

Angela you inspire me,you really do!!Bless you hun x


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InChristAlone said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I would so love to join you all in prayer but I have a crazy day tomorrow and if I get put 5am I will never make it through it. I will stand with you in prayer and will lift all of your prayer requests to the Lord, but at a little different time! I hope thats ok and you understand.
> 
> I've had a bit of a funny day today. I had a malignant melanoma about 3 years ago, it was caught early and was just cut out, plus a bit more, but I have to be careful. I went for an appointment today at the hospital as I had a mole I didn't like the look of it (noticed it 9 months ago but took ages to get an appointment). They don't like the look of it either and have booked me in for first thing on Wednesday to have it removed and sent for pathology. They said they don't usually like to do this during pregnancy but felt that it was important. Has anyone else had a local anaesthetic while pregnant? That's my main concern.. And the results, but trusting that will be OK. God really brought me through last time and I'm trusting Him and trying not to allow any worry in...
> 
> Anyway that's me, we have now old everyone about the pregnancy too which has been really cool. Slightly overshadowed by the fact that my sister in law has been diagnosed with breast cancer, she has 2 young boys and it's a scary time for them as a family, please keep them in your prayers. It never rains but it pours!!
> 
> O hunni!!Sorry to hear about this mole!Just to be sure are these the prayer requests which you would like for us to lift up?Either way willl be praying for u and hopefully some of the other ladies can answer your question about anaesthetic?
> 
> Its ok to pray with us at a time which suits you-a few ladies are doing this-its just most important that we pray in unity regardles of time xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes please if you guys would be able to pray for these things that would be awesome, thank you! Didn't
> want to presume as I can't do the time! xClick to expand...

No prob hun your requests are still gladly received!!Please keep us updated on your health xx


----------



## runnergrl

Praying NOW!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Me too!!! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

I have an overwhelming sense of peace and literally feel as though Jesus is wrapping his loving arms around all of us in this group. Those who need comfort and healing, others who need reassurance, some who just need to feel like someone cares. HE does. HE always will. Thank you Lord for these wonderful ladies who I now call my sisters in YOU!!!! Amen!!!


----------



## shancherie

What a wonderful time to log on! I just finished praying over all the requests. 

I haven't been on since Friday because that was the day of our checkup and the day I was supposed to come off bed rest. However, they did not find a heartbeat and confirmed by ultrasound that we lost the baby. I spent 27 hours Saturday and Sunday in labor and delivered Noelle Violet around noon on Sunday. :cry:

I hope to be back soon, but our doctor said we need to wait at least three months before trying again. I will continue visiting this forum and praying with you all, if that is okay.


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh honey, I am sooo sorry and lifting you up in prayer right now. In my prayers tonight I keep coming back to James 1:2 -3. Maybe I was meant to share this with you.
Please keep us updated on how your doing, praying for you love!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Lord we just want to thank you for keeping us in our hour of prayer.We stand in faith believing that the answer to these prayers will come according to your will Lord.We also lift up the ladies who did not make prayer requests lord you know their needs and so we pray that you will meet them at the point of those needs.You are so good to us and we just want to thank you for your wonderful presence revealed as we have taken this time to seek you.We love you right now in Jesus name amen.

A word that came while I was praying was this- 

Matthew 5:14-16 &#8220;You are the light of the world&#8212;like a city on a hilltop that cannot be hidden. No one lights a lamp and then puts it under a basket. Instead, a lamp is placed on a stand, where it gives light to everyone in the house. In the same way, let your good deeds shine out for all to see, so that everyone will praise your heavenly Father." 

What the world is lookin for,what our children present and future are looking for is what God has already placed inside of us-because the Father has placed it there and it is for us to show forth the Lords character to those around us in our communities and our Homes, by doing this in whatever small or big way it's gonna draw those Around us to HIs heart.

I felt Holy Spirit wanted us to record this day of prayer in our calendar to remind us as He brings breakthrough that He was there in our midst when we gave this time of sacrifice and has heard us. Proverbs 23:18 "You will be rewarded for this;your hope will not be disappointed. "

Matthew 6:34 &#8220;So don&#8217;t worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will bring its own worries. Today&#8217;s trouble is enough for today. 

1 John 4:18 "Such love has no fear, because perfect love expels all fear. If we are afraid, it is for fear of punishment, and this shows that we have not fully experienced his perfect love." Perfect Your love in us Lord 

Daddy be with those who need comfort,Hugs,peace and restoration.

Cover us as we now sleep(or get ready to start the day)dear Father,our babies and our families too.Surround us with Your presence and let Your word saturate into our hearts Holy Spirit,as we seek to know You more.Amen xx 

Love you all xx


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> I have an overwhelming sense of peace and literally feel as though Jesus is wrapping his loving arms around all of us in this group. Those who need comfort and healing, others who need reassurance, some who just need to feel like someone cares. HE does. HE always will. Thank you Lord for these wonderful ladies who I now call my sisters in YOU!!!! Amen!!!

I receive this word with gladness!!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

shancherie said:


> What a wonderful time to log on! I just finished praying over all the requests.
> 
> I haven't been on since Friday because that was the day of our checkup and the day I was supposed to come off bed rest. However, they did not find a heartbeat and confirmed by ultrasound that we lost the baby. I spent 27 hours Saturday and Sunday in labor and delivered Noelle Violet around noon on Sunday. :cry:
> 
> I hope to be back soon, but our doctor said we need to wait at least three months before trying again. I will continue visiting this forum and praying with you all, if that is okay.

:cry: :hugs: I'm so sorry hunni I pray God to wrap His arms around you and dh.You have always had a word to share with us and you have literally shown His light in this group in a wonderful beautiful way.My heart breaks for your loss but I thank God that your princess will sPend eternity in His presence.We love you dearly hunni and praying for you also xx We would love for you to stay part of this group xx


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies,
I spent some time in prayer last night as well, and I just felt the Lord say over and over again that this group is blessed by Him. Bree, thank you for listening to the heeding of the Lord and starting this group. It's amazing that all of us (worldwide) are brought together through our love for Christ. I feel like you all are my sisters and although I've never physically met any of you, I feel like we all share a special bond. I'm excited to see our growth as we progress through this group!


----------



## PrincessBree

how is everyone doing?x


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I spent some time in prayer last night as well, and I just felt the Lord say over and over again that this group is blessed by Him. Bree, thank you for listening to the heeding of the Lord and starting this group. It's amazing that all of us (worldwide) are brought together through our love for Christ. I feel like you all are my sisters and although I've never physically met any of you, I feel like we all share a special bond. I'm excited to see our growth as we progress through this group!

:hugs: i must also say that you all feel like my sisters in the Lord too- to be honest I havent had this kind of constant fellowship with other ladies,not even in my home church even though i have prayed and prayed for it.so i know this group is Gods answer to that prayer!all glory to Him,I too truly thank Him for blessing this group abundantly!xx


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I spent some time in prayer last night as well, and I just felt the Lord say over and over again that this group is blessed by Him. Bree, thank you for listening to the heeding of the Lord and starting this group. It's amazing that all of us (worldwide) are brought together through our love for Christ. I feel like you all are my sisters and although I've never physically met any of you, I feel like we all share a special bond. I'm excited to see our growth as we progress through this group!
> 
> :hugs: i must also say that you all feel like my sisters in the Lord too- to be honest I havent had this kind of constant fellowship with other ladies,not even in my home church even though i have prayed and prayed for it.so i know this group is Gods answer to that prayer!all glory to Him,I too truly thank Him for blessing this group abundantly!xxClick to expand...

Amen! :)


----------



## runnergrl

shancherie said:


> What a wonderful time to log on! I just finished praying over all the requests.
> 
> I haven't been on since Friday because that was the day of our checkup and the day I was supposed to come off bed rest. However, they did not find a heartbeat and confirmed by ultrasound that we lost the baby. I spent 27 hours Saturday and Sunday in labor and delivered Noelle Violet around noon on Sunday. :cry:
> 
> I hope to be back soon, but our doctor said we need to wait at least three months before trying again. I will continue visiting this forum and praying with you all, if that is okay.

I am so sorry for your loss. I know just where you are as today marks two weeks since we lost our angel.. Praying for you, sweetie. I have no other words..but know you are heavy on my heart:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Lord, i pray you will envelop these ladies with your love and hope. comfort those who have lost their little ones and heal them. hide us all in your wings extending your mercy and grace. amen


----------



## angela2011

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on today I had to take my mom to the hosptail where they admitted her to ICU for a bleeding ulcer so I have been all day with her. I prayed last night for all the prayer request and happened to wake up at 12 that is the time that you all were praying together so I was able to join in for a little bit. I could feel a strong sense of peace so I am glad that I got to join you all. I most likely want be on much tonight since I am going back to see my mom when my husband gets home to take over the children. I feel like God has really blessed this thread:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

shancherie said:


> What a wonderful time to log on! I just finished praying over all the requests.
> 
> I haven't been on since Friday because that was the day of our checkup and the day I was supposed to come off bed rest. However, they did not find a heartbeat and confirmed by ultrasound that we lost the baby. I spent 27 hours Saturday and Sunday in labor and delivered Noelle Violet around noon on Sunday. :cry:
> 
> I hope to be back soon, but our doctor said we need to wait at least three months before trying again. I will continue visiting this forum and praying with you all, if that is okay.

so sorry to hear this. My heart is breaking for you and I am sending you lots of :hugs: and prayers.


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on today I had to take my mom to the hosptail where they admitted her to ICU for a bleeding ulcer so I have been all day with her. I prayed last night for all the prayer request and happened to wake up at 12 that is the time that you all were praying together so I was able to join in for a little bit. I could feel a strong sense of peace so I am glad that I got to join you all. I most likely want be on much tonight since I am going back to see my mom when my husband gets home to take over the children. I feel like God has really blessed this thread:hugs:

Lots of Prayers for your mom hun hope she's doing much better xx Amen tis true the Lord is with us may He continue to cause His face to shine upon us amen x


----------



## Mom To 2

angela2011 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on today I had to take my mom to the hosptail where they admitted her to ICU for a bleeding ulcer so I have been all day with her. I prayed last night for all the prayer request and happened to wake up at 12 that is the time that you all were praying together so I was able to join in for a little bit. I could feel a strong sense of peace so I am glad that I got to join you all. I most likely want be on much tonight since I am going back to see my mom when my husband gets home to take over the children. I feel like God has really blessed this thread:hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Praying she gets better quickly. My brother had a bleeding ulcer when we were kids, he was around 10 or 11. He healed just fine and I have faith your mom will also!


----------



## shancherie

While I love Ecclesiastes 3:1-8, it was verses 10-13 that spoke to me today:

I have seen the burden God has laid on the human race. 
He has made everything beautiful in its time. 
He has also set eternity in the human heart; 
yet no one can fathom what God has done from beginning to end. 
I know that there is nothing better for people than to be happy and to do good while they live. 
That each of them may eat and drink, and find satisfaction in all their toilthis is the gift of God.

Dear Heavenly Father, thank You for the precious time we each have with our little ones. Every moment we share with Your miracles are moments treasured. Please bring comfort to those who are hurting and amplify the joy of everyone who visits this thread! I feel Your presence here, and I thank You for leading me to my sisters in the Lord. In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## melenarz

shancherie said:


> While I love Ecclesiastes 3:1-8, it was verses 10-13 that spoke to me today:
> 
> I have seen the burden God has laid on the human race.
> He has made everything beautiful in its time.
> He has also set eternity in the human heart;
> yet no one can fathom what God has done from beginning to end.
> I know that there is nothing better for people than to be happy and to do good while they live.
> That each of them may eat and drink, and find satisfaction in all their toilthis is the gift of God.
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, thank You for the precious time we each have with our little ones. Every moment we share with Your miracles are moments treasured. Please bring comfort to those who are hurting and amplify the joy of everyone who visits this thread! I feel Your presence here, and I thank You for leading me to my sisters in the Lord. In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Thank you so much for this post!! I went to look up the verses you referred to, and wow! You would not believe how much of the book of ecclesiastes spoke to me, in fact, I pulled several sections out to use as a devotion tonight with my husband. I truly feel so spoken to by His written word..... I like to red my Bible, but this is the first time I feel like I read something directed at me and it is amazing... I pray I get more readings like this in the future....

Thank you so much!


----------



## melenarz

angela2011 said:


> shancherie said:
> 
> 
> What a wonderful time to log on! I just finished praying over all the requests.
> 
> I haven't been on since Friday because that was the day of our checkup and the day I was supposed to come off bed rest. However, they did not find a heartbeat and confirmed by ultrasound that we lost the baby. I spent 27 hours Saturday and Sunday in labor and delivered Noelle Violet around noon on Sunday. :cry:
> 
> I hope to be back soon, but our doctor said we need to wait at least three months before trying again. I will continue visiting this forum and praying with you all, if that is okay.
> 
> so sorry to hear this. My heart is breaking for you and I am sending you lots of :hugs: and prayers.Click to expand...

I hate to hear this Hun, my prayers are with you. Please stay with us and share in our prayers and we will share in yours.....
Hugs to you Hun.....


----------



## PrincessBree

shancherie said:


> While I love Ecclesiastes 3:1-8, it was verses 10-13 that spoke to me today:
> 
> I have seen the burden God has laid on the human race.
> He has made everything beautiful in its time.
> He has also set eternity in the human heart;
> yet no one can fathom what God has done from beginning to end.
> I know that there is nothing better for people than to be happy and to do good while they live.
> That each of them may eat and drink, and find satisfaction in all their toilthis is the gift of God.
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, thank You for the precious time we each have with our little ones. Every moment we share with Your miracles are moments treasured. Please bring comfort to those who are hurting and amplify the joy of everyone who visits this thread! I feel Your presence here, and I thank You for leading me to my sisters in the Lord. In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Hey hun thanks for sharing this word with us hun!The prayer especially touched me x Thankyou so much for always sharing Jesus in you with us!x


----------



## PrincessBree

Romans 12:15 Rejoice with those who rejoice; mourn with those who mourn. 

The Lord bought this word back to my rememberance today concerning this group.I must say that never in my Christian walk have I ever experienced the reality of this scripture like I have in this group.And it truly feels genuine i feel as though the Lord has placed us in each others hearts :) . I pray a blessing over each of you today I pray especially for our sisters who have scans and appointments today that the Lord will cover them and be with them and their babies.Looking forward to hearing some awesome praise reports x

God I ask that you will be with the hurting today please give them comfort and reveal your presence to them Lord God.Be also with their families and their dh who have also been devastated by their losses.

My prayer is that we will all reach those around us with the love of Jesus.

Afm there is a conference at my church for the next three days which we will have Pastor Juanita Bynum preaching at.I will be worship dancing and serving alongside my hubby so please keep us in your prayers.I will definately be laying our requests on the altar as we worship God xx

Have a blessed day ladies!!Xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Girls , Feeling just so BLAH !!! I am nervous & anxious about my pregnancy , and i want to scream everytime someone quotes "be anxious for nothing but ........" . I just am trying so hard to trust the Lord with this pregnancy , after all it was only HIS timing that got me pregnant in the first place ....... I'm irritable , emotional & just fed up . I have been having a LONNNNNNNNG , and i mean over a year long trial with my husband . I am feeling FED up with his nonsense & lack of respect & commitment . Just generally crap crap crap today ...... :cry:


----------



## Beanonorder

meandmrb2011 said:


> Girls , Feeling just so BLAH !!! I am nervous & anxious about my pregnancy , and i want to scream everytime someone quotes "be anxious for nothing but ........" . I just am trying so hard to trust the Lord with this pregnancy , after all it was only HIS timing that got me pregnant in the first place ....... I'm irritable , emotional & just fed up . I have been having a LONNNNNNNNG , and i mean over a year long trial with my husband . I am feeling FED up with his nonsense & lack of respect & commitment . Just generally crap crap crap today ...... :cry:

I'm sorry to hear you are feeling this way. :hugs:
Sadly I can still relate - things seem to start going better but in reality its just the calm before another storm. I wish I had something inspiring to say to make it all better but the reality is I just don't know what that is. 
But know that you aren't alone!


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies needing some preys for my grandad and my best friend and also for myself.

my grandad has throte cancer hes had it for a few years now but recently hes been so unwell, hes not long come out of hospital with pnemonia and since then he has just got really bad so plz cud u all prey i really dont wanna lose him the family had a huge bust up and i saw him for the first time in 9 years the other day so now i have him back in my life i dont want to lose him:nope:

also my bestest freind has been feeling really unwell her name is emma and shes been really poorly.

and with me im a bit concerned about my liver i keep having dreams about it and its scering me so much so plz cud u prey for me and baby i hate to ask but dont know where else to turn.

my parents still dont know our news and im really worried now because i know im gonna hav to tell them soon. oh there gonna go so mad im just dreading it so much.:nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

PrincessBree said:


> Romans 12:15 Rejoice with those who rejoice; mourn with those who mourn.
> 
> The Lord bought this word back to my rememberance today concerning this group.I must say that never in my Christian walk have I ever experienced the reality of this scripture like I have in this group.And it truly feels genuine i feel as though the Lord has placed us in each others hearts :) . I pray a blessing over each of you today I pray especially for our sisters who have scans and appointments today that the Lord will cover them and be with them and their babies.Looking forward to hearing some awesome praise reports x
> 
> God I ask that you will be with the hurting today please give them comfort and reveal your presence to them Lord God.Be also with their families and their dh who have also been devastated by their losses.
> 
> My prayer is that we will all reach those around us with the love of Jesus.
> 
> Afm there is a conference at my church for the next three days which we will have Pastor Juanita Bynum preaching at.I will be worship dancing and serving alongside my hubby so please keep us in your prayers.I will definately be laying our requests on the altar as we worship God xx
> 
> Have a blessed day ladies!!Xx

Thanks so much Bree for thinking of my ultrasound today! I have gotten very little sleep tonight, I'm very excited and anxious about going. What a blessing it is to come here and know my sisters in Christ are faithfully praying for me.

I will keep your confrence in my prayers. I pray the message from God touches you all like never before. And I know he will be blessed by your worship dance.


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hunny good luck with ure scan r u gonna find out wat u r having?:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

meandmrb2011 said:


> Girls , Feeling just so BLAH !!! I am nervous & anxious about my pregnancy , and i want to scream everytime someone quotes "be anxious for nothing but ........" . I just am trying so hard to trust the Lord with this pregnancy , after all it was only HIS timing that got me pregnant in the first place ....... I'm irritable , emotional & just fed up . I have been having a LONNNNNNNNG , and i mean over a year long trial with my husband . I am feeling FED up with his nonsense & lack of respect & commitment . Just generally crap crap crap today ...... :cry:

It does just stink when you have days like your haveing. I think we can all relate! When I'm feeling low worship music is the best way to bring me out of it. Something fast paced and feel good. Maybe you could try? Dance around the house with your arms up praising God. I always joke with my family that my neighbors must think I'm nuts. ;) 
Your verse in your signature line sounds to me like the perfect one for you today. 

Rejoice, you have a father that loves you, and is right beside you!! And so are we. I pray that things start looking up.


----------



## Mom To 2

future hopes said:


> awwwww hunny good luck with ure scan r u gonna find out wat u r having?:hugs:

I sure hope so, if baby has those legs crossed I will cry!!!! Haha.
Sorry to hear of your grandad and friend Emma, I will be praying for healing for both of them.

So do you plan on telling your parents soon? How are they doing with their seperation?


----------



## future hopes

i say AMEN to that hun. i swear half my friends think im nuts where i go on about god thing is there not christian like me so i dont think they get it. thats why im glad i have u guys to talk to because u all understand and r so supportive. feel so blessed that our lord broght me to this fantastic thread :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Mom To 2 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> awwwww hunny good luck with ure scan r u gonna find out wat u r having?:hugs:
> 
> I sure hope so, if baby has those legs crossed I will cry!!!! Haha.
> Sorry to hear of your grandad and friend Emma, I will be praying for healing for both of them.
> 
> So do you plan on telling your parents soon? How are they doing with their seperation?Click to expand...

awwwwww thank u hunny:hugs:

i just dont know if im coming or goin with my parents there still living together but in seperet rooms my mum put the bungalow on the market 2 weeks ago and now shes taking it off. she really loves my dad and doesnt want them to split so shes letting him do wat he wants play golf go to the pub and c this other lady (which hes told me he hasnt done anything with her app there just friends and someone for him to talk to) i believe him but my mum dont. its just so confusing one minute shes telling me there fine and the next shes telling me there not:wacko:


there gonna go megga mad wen i tell them im pregnant not looking forward to it:nope:


----------



## Mom To 2

Sounds like there is hope there for sure! Your dad needs to get away from this lady friend though. He needs to find him a nice GUY friend, and lady friend needs to respect your moms territory....just my oppinion. ;)


----------



## future hopes

lol:haha: i like that:hugs:


----------



## LillyLee

Need some prayers ladies. DH was just potentially turned down for another job that he's been interviewing with since May. With less than three months left I am starting to panic about money and having to take time off of work to have the baby.


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> Girls , Feeling just so BLAH !!! I am nervous & anxious about my pregnancy , and i want to scream everytime someone quotes "be anxious for nothing but ........" . I just am trying so hard to trust the Lord with this pregnancy , after all it was only HIS timing that got me pregnant in the first place ....... I'm irritable , emotional & just fed up . I have been having a LONNNNNNNNG , and i mean over a year long trial with my husband . I am feeling FED up with his nonsense & lack of respect & commitment . Just generally crap crap crap today ...... :cry:

Hey hunni sorry to hear about you and dh.I can say that I can totally identify with having marriages issues that seem to last a lifetime!Feels a though dh and I have been in one long trial since we said we were getting married!It has been a rocky road but I believe this is time for God to develop and shape us into the kind of wife that He desires for us to be.This is very hard and I don't think any of us ever arrive at perfection but God walks through the entire process.Hun i have no magic answers myself marriage is just so hard but one thing that helped ALOT was a book called sacred marriage by Gary Thomas if you can try and get a copy ASAP I think that book actually saved my marriage.It speaks about the possibility that marriage was designed to make us holy rather than make us happy!We will all be praying for you and asking God to restore joy back to your marriage as the joy of the Lord is where we find our strength and your lack of joy may be why your having such a down day :( .Hun you are heavy on my heart because I have several journal entries that look exactlly like your post.But there is hope hun God is faithful and will not leave you both in this state.Love you lots hun and always praying for you xxx


----------



## Mom To 2

Back from the ultrasound!!!! 
I'm having a baby boy!!! :happydance: He was just kicking away the entire time and at one point grabbed his little penis! Never heard of that before but it sure was funny! I can't wait for my son to get home from school so we can tell him, he will be so happy. My daughter wanted a girl but she seems very excited so thats good.
Everything with baby looked perfect, no concerns at all. My placenta is a little low so I will have another scan at some point to make sure it moves up so praying that it will. Thanks for the prayers ladies. Our loving Father sure did answer them!!


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 - so sorry you are having a tough time right now. You are in my prayers. I am praying for your marriage and your little baby.

Bree- enjoy your conference at church. I can't wait for you to share with us all and I pray you get a extra special blessing during the conference 

future hopes Emma and your grandfather are in my prayers. Also praying for your parents that they will recieve your news with a open heart and aso for their marriage.

Mom to 2 Yeah!!! so happy for you that things are going great with baby and we are both having boys how exciting. My daughter was a little dissapointed at first but as long as it baby she can give a bottle to ( or so she thinks) lol she is happy about another boy. I think she thinks we are having a real live baby doll going to have to keep my eye on her to make sure she is not to helpful. lol

LillyLee praying for your husband that he will be blessed with a wonderful job

All of you are in my prayers saying extra prayers for my sisters who have suffered losses :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Ladies thanks for your prayers for my mom. She is still recovering but is feeling better after her blood transfusion. This morning I went in to learn how to give myself the shots. I must say that the fear was much greater than the shot. I didn't think I could do it and after several minutes of telling the lady " I just don't think I can" I said a prayer and thought of my son and I did it. I was so happy I got through the first shot until she informed me that it was just saline I was learning with the real test ( real medicine ) will come this afternoon. But I got the shots from the pharmacy and I am ready I can do this!! The practice shot was not fun but not unbearable so I think with a little practice and a lot of faith I will be a pro in no time. Not at all as bad as I had it in my mind it would be. Thank you Jesus we will get through this. I also had a doctors appointment with my regular obgyn. and she tried to find the baby with a doppler and could hear him kicking but he was moving around to much to get a heartbeat. She sent me in for a ultrasound because she said she wasn't taken any chances with my history and I got to see baby again moving around and he had a good heartbeat. I am just so thankful. All of you are in my prayers and thank you all for your prayers:hugs:


----------



## shancherie

Dear Heavenly Father, we lift up our voices and rejoice in Your presence; we bring to You our struggles and pain. Please bring peace, love and joy to Your faithful daughters and continue to guide us. In Jesus' name, Amen.

Isaiah 40:10-11 and 29-31
See, the Sovereign Lord comes with power,
and he rules with a mighty arm.
See, his reward is with him,
and his recompense accompanies him.
He tends his flock like a shepherd:
He gathers the lambs in his arms
and carries them close to his heart;
he gently leads those that have young.

He gives strength to the weary
and increases the power of the weak.
Even youths grow tired and weary,
and young men stumble and fall;
but those who hope in the Lord
will renew their strength.
They will soar on wings like eagles;
they will run and not grow weary,
they will walk and not be faint.


----------



## melenarz

minimoocow said:


> Would love to join you ladies . . . but just need to get pregnant first!!!
> 
> I had a suspected chemical/v early miscarriage in Feb on the 2nd attempt of trying and BFN ever since. Was charting, OV testing, CM spotting etc. This cycle trying to take it easy and TRUST that it will happen when it's supposed to but its really hard.
> 
> I feel I am being taught the art of patience which I don't have much of!
> 
> Will follow this thread and pray for you all until I can join!

Hi hun!
You, and all the newcomers are so welcome! PrincessBree created such an awesome community for us to come together in. I feel blessed to be a part. I recently lost my first pregnancy, in fact, I was about to write a post when I saw your comment. Today has been a little tough for some reason. I've done a lot of 'what could have been'


----------



## melenarz

My computer just posted before I could finish! Lol
I've done a lot of thinking what could have been today. I miss my baby, so much. I just pray that my baby knows how much it was loved though it was so very small.
We are going to try again, I just pray when it finally happens that we can relax and enjoy the pregnancy. I pray in the mean time that I can be healthy and treat myself right and prepare better to become pregnant. And although I know its all in Gods time, I pray that it will happen quickly for us, we both want a baby to hold and be a family with so very badly. I think my husband does more so than me sometimes, and I didn't think that was possible!

Praying for you all, may god give you the blessings that you need on your lives right now and may you feel his presence in the way you need most at this moment....


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> My computer just posted before I could finish! Lol
> I've done a lot of thinking what could have been today. I miss my baby, so much. I just pray that my baby knows how much it was loved though it was so very small.
> We are going to try again, I just pray when it finally happens that we can relax and enjoy the pregnancy. I pray in the mean time that I can be healthy and treat myself right and prepare better to become pregnant. And although I know its all in Gods time, I pray that it will happen quickly for us, we both want a baby to hold and be a family with so very badly. I think my husband does more so than me sometimes, and I didn't think that was possible!
> 
> Praying for you all, may god give you the blessings that you need on your lives right now and may you feel his presence in the way you need most at this moment....

I feel the exact same way. Praying for you sister!!


----------



## shancherie

runnergrl said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> My computer just posted before I could finish! Lol
> I've done a lot of thinking what could have been today. I miss my baby, so much. I just pray that my baby knows how much it was loved though it was so very small.
> We are going to try again, I just pray when it finally happens that we can relax and enjoy the pregnancy. I pray in the mean time that I can be healthy and treat myself right and prepare better to become pregnant. And although I know its all in Gods time, I pray that it will happen quickly for us, we both want a baby to hold and be a family with so very badly. I think my husband does more so than me sometimes, and I didn't think that was possible!
> 
> Praying for you all, may god give you the blessings that you need on your lives right now and may you feel his presence in the way you need most at this moment....
> 
> I feel the exact same way. Praying for you sister!!Click to expand...

I hate to be a copycat... but me too. Praying for both you sisters!


----------



## angela2011

Ladies the first shot with medicine didn't go so good. Nerves got the better of me and it was so painful and burned so badly going in. I am just praying that it gets easier. The shot with saline was a piece of cake compared to the real thing but I will endure what ever pain I have to just as long as my son is healthy. I felt the baby for the first time after the shot and the pain just melted away. I only felt it that one time but it was a great reward and just showed me that all the pain was worth it. I am praying for all of you that have experienced loss and are trying again that God will bless you all with a healthy pregnancy very soon. :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

melenarz said:


> My computer just posted before I could finish! Lol
> I've done a lot of thinking what could have been today. I miss my baby, so much. I just pray that my baby knows how much it was loved though it was so very small.
> We are going to try again, I just pray when it finally happens that we can relax and enjoy the pregnancy. I pray in the mean time that I can be healthy and treat myself right and prepare better to become pregnant. And although I know its all in Gods time, I pray that it will happen quickly for us, we both want a baby to hold and be a family with so very badly. I think my husband does more so than me sometimes, and I didn't think that was possible!
> 
> Praying for you all, may god give you the blessings that you need on your lives right now and may you feel his presence in the way you need most at this moment....

hay hun awwwwww this again got the emotions going u r such a strong and wonderfull lady and im feeling god is with u rite now and he is holding u close. ure sweet little angel will know how much loved they are and will be looking down on u know feeling proud that ure willing to try again.

dear father lord

plz keep our sister positive and please can u bless her and DH with a brand new miricle that they both deserve so very much, i know u r with her father and i also feel ure near other ladies that have sadly lost on here (runnergirl) please lord may all these ladies b blessed again and may there miricles stick and grow to b strong and healthy. lord i thank u again for looking after us all and im thanking u so much for my little miricle to, lord im sorry i still have doughts about my own miricle and im worried something will go wrong but lord i try to stay positive and i believe u will continue to keep my baby and all the other ladies babies safe from any harm. i thank u again lord for hearing our preyers thank u lord in jesus name armen:hugs:


i dont think im that good at preying but i try my best sending love and :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

That was very sweet future. :hugs:

hey ladies. I was thinking about trying again before I got a cycle, but have decided against it. i wanted to check and see if i ovulated between the MC and my period, and it turns out, I am ovulating right now.. well yesterday or today. I took a PG test and used an OPK two days ago, and both were negative, so all HCG must be out of my system. yesterday and today Ive gotten positive OPK's and a huge part of me wants to go for it again right now! But my husband and I talked, and he's just not quite ready yet. So we will *hopefully* be ready after one cycle. I just wonder how long it will take for my period to come. my last LP was 17 days.. so should be O'ing around Oct 21 and testing around halloween. Not like Im counting or anything:thumbup:


----------



## angela2011

I have a feeling you are going to be pregnant again very soon. That is so great that you are ovulating already. I had a hard time getting pregnant again after I lost my son because I never got a regular peorid. I would only have a peorid maybe twice a year so I had to take clomid to get pregnant this time but thank God it worked the first round. I think it is good that you are waiting a cycle before trying again although I know it is hard and I have to admit if I was ovulating I would be tempted to go for it to. But atleast you are giving yourself and body time to heal. I am praying for you:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks so much Angela. I'm praying for you and your son too. Those shots don't sound like fun, but I would do it too for a healthy baby. I'm sure we all would. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

MomTo2-congratulations hun!!!that is soo awesome your son sounds adorable with all the cheeky things he was doing on ultrasound lool i laughed when i saw that lool bless you hun!!Thinking and prayng for you both xx

Future-I saw your messages and I am prayng for your family right now.I pray for peace,healing and restoration for your entire family!AND you are good at praying hun!I certainly have been blessed by your prayers for us all!!xx

Angela-I thank God that He allowed baby to kick at just the right time what a wonderful reward!I pray the shots get easier and easier and they will do exactly what they need to do to keep you and baby in perfect health!x

Runnergirl,Shancherie and Melenarz-I know how you all feel about the when is best to try again thing!I am due my third cycle since my ectopic baby.We have been ntnp since we started having sex again.For me at times I feel 100% ready and other times I am like O Lord I dnt know if I could handle it again!!SO I think thas why I have gone ntnp because then He gets to decide when time is right and not me!Praying for you all that in Gods perfect timing you will carry again,to full term!I think its gona be quicker than we think!! :hugs:

Afm- I went to the conference last night spent most of the time prayng for you all lol I just knw that God is getting ready to do great things in all of our lives.The conference is actually about praying and God calling us to a placeof prayer for others!I thank God for all of you!Tonight I didnt get to attend the conference as I have been having post ectopic surgery pain in my lower abdomen :( it hurts when I stand for too long or move around. I went to the hospital and they gave some tablets for spasms.Because it literally feels like a knife stabbing me in my tubes(left too even though its not there anymore! so I have been at home with my feet up!I am hoping to be feeling better tommorow so I can catch the last day!

Love you all and praying for you!!!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Sorry for double post but please can you pray for my dh.He is at church right now and just texted me to say he has got heart pain-please could you join with me in prayer for him.Thanks ladies!


----------



## angela2011

Dear Lord I come to you lifting up my dear sister Bree and her husband. Please Lord be with her husband and please Lord take away his heart pain. Lord I lift him up to you in prayer and pray you will touch him lord at the pain will stop now Lord. I also pray for my sister Bree that you will ease her pain Lord. This is such a beautiful couple who serve you Lord and I pray you will touch them both. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## future hopes

I say amen to that. Bree i hope ure husbands heartpains stop and inprey he feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> That was very sweet future. :hugs:
> 
> hey ladies. I was thinking about trying again before I got a cycle, but have decided against it. i wanted to check and see if i ovulated between the MC and my period, and it turns out, I am ovulating right now.. well yesterday or today. I took a PG test and used an OPK two days ago, and both were negative, so all HCG must be out of my system. yesterday and today Ive gotten positive OPK's and a huge part of me wants to go for it again right now! But my husband and I talked, and he's just not quite ready yet. So we will *hopefully* be ready after one cycle. I just wonder how long it will take for my period to come. my last LP was 17 days.. so should be O'ing around Oct 21 and testing around halloween. Not like Im counting or anything:thumbup:

Hi runner, my experience was that the actually process occurred when I should have been on my period (i just can't say the mc word..) I o'd right on schedule and my period started right on time. I'm going to bet that you will be on time too. I'd never been so happy to get af! It's a little heavier or clottier than normal, but I'm guessing its just from everything the last few months. My doc had me in every week for blood work to make sure all my hormones were back to normal, so o was expecting everything to be on time. I'm praying for you still!!


----------



## angela2011

Today's shot was not as bad as yesterday. It was still painful but I handled it much better today my husband was proud. I put a ice pack on my belly before I had the shot so maybe that helped some. The after pain of the shot is the worst part because it stings and burns for about 10 minutes after but then it gets better. 

Bree I really hope you and your husband are doing good I have really been praying for you both:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

so glad it was better today!

Bree, how is your husband's heart pain??? praying!


----------



## PrincessBree

Thx 4 prayers ladies-dh is home now and Sleeping.I think all the rushing around this week has had an effect on him :( I made sure he ate well and was well relaxed before bed.Praying that whatever that was it won't return in Jesus name!x thank God 4 all of you women of great faith x


----------



## PrincessBree

Lilly-sorry I missed request for your dh job!I remember you mentioning about his recruitment Process.I am Praying that God opens up an effectual door for him-the door that God opens no man can shut!

Angela-You was heavy on my heart this afternoon I am so glad that it was a little easier today!Im praying it becomes easier still x you are so strong hun honestly!x


----------



## meandmrb2011

angela2011 said:


> Ladies the first shot with medicine didn't go so good. Nerves got the better of me and it was so painful and burned so badly going in. I am just praying that it gets easier. The shot with saline was a piece of cake compared to the real thing but I will endure what ever pain I have to just as long as my son is healthy. I felt the baby for the first time after the shot and the pain just melted away. I only felt it that one time but it was a great reward and just showed me that all the pain was worth it. I am praying for all of you that have experienced loss and are trying again that God will bless you all with a healthy pregnancy very soon. :hugs:

Hey what shots are you on ?:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

ladies thankyou for your kind messages & support !! I seen my Dr yesterday & she was really nice . I start my shots in 3 weeks :)


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies the first shot with medicine didn't go so good. Nerves got the better of me and it was so painful and burned so badly going in. I am just praying that it gets easier. The shot with saline was a piece of cake compared to the real thing but I will endure what ever pain I have to just as long as my son is healthy. I felt the baby for the first time after the shot and the pain just melted away. I only felt it that one time but it was a great reward and just showed me that all the pain was worth it. I am praying for all of you that have experienced loss and are trying again that God will bless you all with a healthy pregnancy very soon. :hugs:
> 
> Hey what shots are you on ?:hugs:Click to expand...

I take the Lovenox shot I give myself or I should say husband gives it to me once a day in the belly and I will begin the progestrone shot a nurse will give me once a week starting October 1st so I am getting my fair share of shots.
:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

angela2011 said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies the first shot with medicine didn't go so good. Nerves got the better of me and it was so painful and burned so badly going in. I am just praying that it gets easier. The shot with saline was a piece of cake compared to the real thing but I will endure what ever pain I have to just as long as my son is healthy. I felt the baby for the first time after the shot and the pain just melted away. I only felt it that one time but it was a great reward and just showed me that all the pain was worth it. I am praying for all of you that have experienced loss and are trying again that God will bless you all with a healthy pregnancy very soon. :hugs:
> 
> Hey what shots are you on ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I take the Lovenox shot I give myself or I should say husband gives it to me once a day in the belly and I will begin the progestrone shot a nurse will give me once a week starting October 1st so I am getting my fair share of shots.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I start progesterone at 16wks, but i will be doing them myself !! Feel a little nervous , but they should be the loaded syringes !! :thumbup:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies! 
Things have been really quiet for me these past few days (and I'm not complaining) but I just wanted to drop in and say hi!!!
As always, I am praying with/for you ladies as I do check this thread daily.


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies changed my avater because i just had to show u all my bump i just feel huge for 18+3 i have been having loads of aches and pains this week but now i know why it was deffo growing pains.

not very well tonight really suffering major constipation and its made me feel really not good really hope i go soon. i been trying everything but nothing helps:wacko:

anyway preying all u ladies r well :kiss:


----------



## ctimi16

Hi everyone,

I've been thinking about writing here for quite a while. I guess some support would be really great. I am 19 weeks currently, one week to go until my big scan. I have prayed to have a baby after we lost our LO last year and now that he/she's here with me I am even more scared. I pray every day that God will have mercy and keep my LO well and healthy and give my body all that is needed to nourish and support the baby all the way. I know He can do it, I also want to believe He will. If anyone has a second to say a quick prayer for us, it will be greatly appreciated.

Bless all you mommies and your little babies :flower:


----------



## future hopes

dear father

please i prey today that u keep our new sister and her new baby miricle safe from any harm, father let our sisters baby grow big and healthy and go to full term, father send our sister positive thoughts as she has been through alot and needs u now, father hold her close and keep her strong. i thank u father again for blessing me and all the other ladies with these baby miricles and i prey today that u also keep all our babys strong and healthy, also father i prey u keep all us ladies healthy and well so we can b the best mothers for our miricles and any other children we may have. father i have been getting lost lately and have been feering over my own pregnancy and health so father pls can i also feel ure love and presence and pls let the positivity take ove any negitivity. thank u father for hearing our preys we love u so much father in jesus name amen:hugs:



hay sweety im so sorry for ure loss i hope my prey helps u. and im sending u love and :hugs: all the way from england:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ctimi16

future hopes said:


> dear father
> 
> please i prey today that u keep our new sister and her new baby miricle safe from any harm, father let our sisters baby grow big and healthy and go to full term, father send our sister positive thoughts as she has been through alot and needs u now, father hold her close and keep her strong. i thank u father again for blessing me and all the other ladies with these baby miricles and i prey today that u also keep all our babys strong and healthy, also father i prey u keep all us ladies healthy and well so we can b the best mothers for our miricles and any other children we may have. father i have been getting lost lately and have been feering over my own pregnancy and health so father pls can i also feel ure love and presence and pls let the positivity take ove any negitivity. thank u father for hearing our preys we love u so much father in jesus name amen:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hay sweety im so sorry for ure loss i hope my prey helps u. and im sending u love and :hugs: all the way from england:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww, thank you so much. That was really beautiful and uplifting. I pray you also receive the reassurance that you need and that the Lord will keep you and your LO in the palm of His hand :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## angela2011

what a nice bump future hopes I feel like I am getting huge to. There is no hiding my pregnancy now :hugs:

Praying for you ctimi 16

Good hearing from you jewelstar I am glad all is going good with you and baby

Bree how are you and husband doing today? I hope you are both feeling better and getting a little rest. I have been praying for you both. Today's shot was the best so far. I used a ice pack before and it wasn't as bad as it has been. Thanks for the prayers I pray that it gets easier and easier. :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

I should be 14 weeks today.. I am missing my daughter very much:cry:


----------



## PrincessBree

Jewel-it's great to hear from you hun I an glad that things are quiet and you and baby are doing well!God is good!x

Meandmrb-I hope the shots do what there meant to do and keep you and baby in perfect health!praying for you xx 

Future-what a gorgeous bump you have!Looks like its all baby too no extra weight lol I will be praying for you to feel better. Concerning the constipation I've had it many times too I kno how u feel :hugs:

Ctimi-Hun I am so glad you joined us we will all be praying for you and baby to carry this baby to full term.May the peace of God surround your heart and may you lived through this pregnancy knowing that our God is able to keep you and protect you and baby according to His will x you ate blessed hun and its great to have you x 

Angela-I praise God with you He has literally caused it to b easier each time you have asked!!Thank You Jesus!!!!So good!!Aww I'm so excited for you to meet your little one after the 9 months it's going to be such a wonderful experience to meet your little baby after going through so much!!xx 

Runner-Milestone dates are difficult I know Hun because I broke down on my three month mark.I am praying for Jesus to be with you as you live each day remembering how beautiful it was to carry an angel that God Himself placed inside of you x I'm praying for you hun xx 

Afm-Yesterday was last day of conference dh was feeling better thank God because he scared me there for a minute!The power of prayer is Real!I got to church was getting ready to change to dance and I came on my period!!!I guess that's why I had been in such pain!!!I know they said that periods after ectopics are painful but I was not expecting to be so bad after 3 months .Anyway I just had to pray by way through and God kept me the entire time.Some life changing things happened at this conference and God has taught me a lot I will share some with you at some point,but the main thing is that we ought to keep praying and seeking God for who He is.

Love you all xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies,

Throughout the time of the conference I have taken a lot of time just prayin and laying certain things down before God.

This group being one of the things which I've prayed about a lot as I hold you all so near to my heart.One thing I think Holy Spirit was trying to show me was the beauty of seeking After Him for who He is to us and our families.

He already knows what we have need of so when we go to Him in worship and prayer He responds to us by adding all the things that we need and desire.

As you know God has been asking us all to pray for one another and I believe that He is pleased with our sacrifice but wants more from us.

So I'd like to propose that as last week we take one hour (the same time as last week) and seek God for who He is.This may be reading a psalm and using that to help propel us into a place of praise.

Or it could mean just taking time to say thank You Lord for all of the things you have allowed in my life.

Could be taking an hour to write a love letter or journal entry to God.

Could be singing to Him in worship.

Draw Him a picture that reflects your heart for Him.

Put on some godly music and dance for Him.You may laugh at some of my suggestions but Whatever it means to you to seek the lord then do it!He is a creative God and sees our hearts and our desire to get into His presence.

Pour out your heart to Him-some of us are hurting and at times find it difficult to give it all to God well let's set this time aside to show God how we feel and be real with Him!Some of us God has been so good and so our praises to Him need to reflect all the wonderful things that He has done in our lives!xx

I believe if we all do it as a group God is going to meet us in ways we did not imagine and not only that but He will provide for us whatever we need,peace,healing,restoration more joy,let that be your hour to receive the very thing that you need of God.

I believe that God is going to restore faith for some of us during this time.And for some He is going to fill us again with more of who He is.This is a time to allow God to once Again invade our hearts so that we can be effective when we are praying for others.

We ourselves can pray for everyone but we can't seek Gods heart for one another It is such a personal thing.But God is looking for seekers and none of His seekers leave His presence empty handed.

Join me in an hour of seeking Gods heart this Monday 24th same USA times as last week .(Tuesday 5am for UK) 


I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing all of what God will do Xx Please let me know if you will be involved, we can share what we have received afterward and encourage one another .

If your unsure of your time please ask and remind us what city you are in and one of us should be able to help you xx 


Matthew6:33 

Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need.

Deuteronomy 4:29 

But from there you will search again for the LORD your God. And if you search for him with all your heart and soul, you will find him.


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> I should be 14 weeks today.. I am missing my daughter very much:cry:

Big hugs :hugs: I know the pain you are feeling hun and I am just praying for you. I know my last pregnancy i had joined a baby club to get diapers and other baby stuff coupons and around my due date I got a phone call saying congrats on your new baby we will be sending you some coupons out for diapers and formula I just burst into tears :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Throughout the time of the conference I have taken a lot of time just prayin and laying certain things down before God.
> 
> This group being one of the things which I've prayed about a lot as I hold you all so near to my heart.One thing I think Holy Spirit was trying to show me was the beauty of seeking After Him for who He is to us and our families.
> 
> He already knows what we have need of so when we go to Him in worship and prayer He responds to us by adding all the things that we need and desire.
> 
> As you know God has been asking us all to pray for one another and I believe that He is pleased with our sacrifice but wants more from us.
> 
> So I'd like to propose that as last week we take one hour (the same time as last week) and seek God for who He is.This may be reading a psalm and using that to help propel us into a place of praise.
> 
> Or it could mean just taking time to say thank You Lord for all of the things you have allowed in my life.
> 
> Could be taking an hour to write a love letter or journal entry to God.
> 
> Could be singing to Him in worship.
> 
> Draw Him a picture that reflects your heart for Him.
> 
> Put on some godly music and dance for Him.You may laugh at some of my suggestions but Whatever it means to you to seek the lord then do it!He is a creative God and sees our hearts and our desire to get into His presence.
> 
> Pour out your heart to Him-some of us are hurting and at times find it difficult to give it all to God well let's set this time aside to show God how we feel and be real with Him!Some of us God has been so good and so our praises to Him need to reflect all the wonderful things that He has done in our lives!xx
> 
> I believe if we all do it as a group God is going to meet us in ways we did not imagine and not only that but He will provide for us whatever we need,peace,healing,restoration more joy,let that be your hour to receive the very thing that you need of God.
> 
> I believe that God is going to restore faith for some of us during this time.And for some He is going to fill us again with more of who He is.This is a time to allow God to once Again invade our hearts so that we can be effective when we are praying for others.
> 
> We ourselves can pray for everyone but we can't seek Gods heart for one another It is such a personal thing.But God is looking for seekers and none of His seekers leave His presence empty handed.
> 
> Join me in an hour of seeking Gods heart this Monday 24th same USA times as last week .(Tuesday 5am for UK)
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing all of what God will do Xx Please let me know if you will be involved, we can share what we have received afterward and encourage one another .
> 
> If your unsure of your time please ask and remind us what city you are in and one of us should be able to help you xx
> 
> 
> Matthew6:33
> 
> Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need.
> 
> Deuteronomy 4:29
> 
> But from there you will search again for the LORD your God. And if you search for him with all your heart and soul, you will find him.

Thanks so much for sharing this with us. It is always so uplifting reading 
your post. :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Bree I just noticed the link to your blog and subscribed. It is so uplifting hun thank you for sharing don't know how I missed it before but glad I found it.:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Bree I just noticed the link to your blog and subscribed. It is so uplifting hun thank you for sharing don't know how I missed it before but glad I found it.:hugs:

:hugs: I'm glad you enjoyed my blog hun!!!I will keep everyone updated as I write new entries!XxHave a blessed Saturday!!xx


----------



## melenarz

angela2011 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I should be 14 weeks today.. I am missing my daughter very much:cry:
> 
> Big hugs :hugs: I know the pain you are feeling hun and I am just praying for you. I know my last pregnancy i had joined a baby club to get diapers and other baby stuff coupons and around my due date I got a phone call saying congrats on your new baby we will be sending you some coupons out for diapers and formula I just burst into tears :hugs:Click to expand...

I understand, I miss baby so much too. I keep getting things about how to have a healthy pregnancy from my health insurance. I want to screaming everytime, it just tears me up.
As much as I miss my baby, I try to remember he or she is in Gods presence now, and happier than we can ever imagine......


----------



## angela2011

hey ladies I hope everyone is doing well. Thank God my mom got out of the hospital today and is doing better. I am praying for you all:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Hey ladies! Been a busy weekend so I haven't been on much. Praying for you all though! Thurs thru Saturday we have our yearly womens confrence at our church. It's so fun, such a wonderful way to love on the women of our community and share Gods love with them. Please pray with us that every woman leaves with a closer relationship with God and many, many are saved. This will be the first year we sell out on tickets and our sanctuary seats 4,000. Please pray for the behind the scenes and logistics, there are 500 of us volunteers to help with everything. I'm beyond words on how excited I am, God has amazing things in store for this and these womens lives and I am sooooo excited for it.

Worship time tomorrow, count me in! :happydance:


----------



## angela2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Hey ladies! Been a busy weekend so I haven't been on much. Praying for you all though! Thurs thru Saturday we have our yearly womens confrence at our church. It's so fun, such a wonderful way to love on the women of our community and share Gods love with them. Please pray with us that every woman leaves with a closer relationship with God and many, many are saved. This will be the first year we sell out on tickets and our sanctuary seats 4,000. Please pray for the behind the scenes and logistics, there are 500 of us volunteers to help with everything. I'm beyond words on how excited I am, God has amazing things in store for this and these womens lives and I am sooooo excited for it.
> 
> Worship time tomorrow, count me in! :happydance:

That sounds like so much fun and Praise God for the sell out. Praying all goes great and God touches all that attend and who are not saved will be.:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

just checking in with you all. I hope you had great weekends. :)


----------



## mrs_cookie

Hello ladies. I'm just stopping in to say hi. God bless you all


----------



## Beanonorder

Happy Monday everyone! 
I can't say my weekend was great. I basically let myself fall apart on Saturday. It wasn't fun but you can only be strong and keep it all together for so long. I am doing better today. 
I have made contact with an American therapist here in China and now I need to bring the subject up again with my husband. I'm praying that he is open to listening to me and willing to at least try this option - in a real way. 

On baby news - I am starting to feel big although people say I'm not that big yet! I'm suffering a bit with backache which isn't fun! Otherwise baby is kicking quite hard and frequently now. I love just sitting and watching my stomach move - its fascinating! 

Blessed week to everyone. xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies,

Happy Monday to All!!

Tonight (tommorow morning for UK ladies) is or time of worship and seeking the Lord.Please remember times are same as last week.The Lord is looking for seekers!Lets pray that we are changed by His presence!!

Angela-I am sooo happy to hear about your mom!God bless you!Prayer really does work!Our love to your familyxx

Mrs_Cookie,Runnergirl-Thanks for checking in!How are you both?Your in our prayers!

MomTo2-I can literally feel your excitement!!lol how awesome the conference sounds just wonderful and we pray those needs will be met and each lady goes away transformed!Im looking forward to hearing the testimonies from this!Are you goin to have guest speakers?x

Beanorder-You are in my prayers!!Great to hear that you have made contact wth a therapist!I pray your husbands heart wll still be open to going with you and if not thn God would give you the strength to go alone so at least you can get the support that you need xx I noticed the fruit countdown on your signature-you now have more fruits behind you then you do ahead!YOu are so close now praise God!!!I think you may be the most pregnant amongst us (forgive me if im wrong!) so excited for your baby to be born!!!

Everyone-I am praying for you and excited for what God is going to do here this week!!!Also open to suggestions and ideas on how we can all continue to pray for our children as well as growing close to the Lord etc and stay connected as sisters in Christ!!! 

:hug:


----------



## jewelstar

Good morning ladies!
I am excited for another time of prayer tonight/tomorrow morning. I am amazed at what God has been doing in this group with us, and I pray that he will continue to use this group to grow us closer to Him.
I have a midwife appointment in 45 minutes and am super excited about that. My midwife and I are supposed to discuss if VBAC is an option for me, as the office recently got my surgery notes from when I had my son.
I will check up on here later and tell you all how my appointment went.


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am excited for another time of prayer tonight/tomorrow morning. I am amazed at what God has been doing in this group with us, and I pray that he will continue to use this group to grow us closer to Him.
> I have a midwife appointment in 45 minutes and am super excited about that. My midwife and I are supposed to discuss if VBAC is an option for me, as the office recently got my surgery notes from when I had my son.
> I will check up on here later and tell you all how my appointment went.

:hugs:praying for you hun!excited to hear your update and that you get to have the birth plan that you desire!xx


----------



## jewelstar

Back from my appointment! Everything went well, praise God! MW said I'm an excellent candidate for VBAC and that everything looked good to give it a try! All my tests that I had a while back look great, and baby is doing well!


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Back from my appointment! Everything went well, praise God! MW said I'm an excellent candidate for VBAC and that everything looked good to give it a try! All my tests that I had a while back look great, and baby is doing well!

Glory to God that is excellent!!How exciting!So will this be your first vaginal birth?I am going to be praying for you hun!And I thank God that everything is well with you and baby!!xxGod is soo good to us!!xx


----------



## runnergrl

jewelstar said:


> Back from my appointment! Everything went well, praise God! MW said I'm an excellent candidate for VBAC and that everything looked good to give it a try! All my tests that I had a while back look great, and baby is doing well!

wondeful news! I hope you get to have the birth you desire! So glad all is looking great:thumbup:


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Back from my appointment! Everything went well, praise God! MW said I'm an excellent candidate for VBAC and that everything looked good to give it a try! All my tests that I had a while back look great, and baby is doing well!
> 
> Glory to God that is excellent!!How exciting!So will this be your first vaginal birth?I am going to be praying for you hun!And I thank God that everything is well with you and baby!!xxGod is soo good to us!!xxClick to expand...

Yes, this will be my first vaginal birth! Thanks for the prayers, Bree!!! I'm already getting anxious! :)


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Back from my appointment! Everything went well, praise God! MW said I'm an excellent candidate for VBAC and that everything looked good to give it a try! All my tests that I had a while back look great, and baby is doing well!
> 
> wondeful news! I hope you get to have the birth you desire! So glad all is looking great:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! Me too!!


----------



## shancherie

I would love to participate in a pray-along tonight! I'm in Alaska - I think the time was 8pm Alaska Time. Is that right?

I've been so sad. It doesn't take much for the tears to come. This week was supposed to be our 20-week visit. Milestones do tend to drop on one's head when there is no one for whom to celebrate them. I would like to request prayer for healing - heart, mind and body. Luckily, my soul is in good hands [-o&lt;

Dear Heavenly Father, please be with us as we walk this road of life. Bring us comfort and understanding as we walk with You. Hold us and our little ones close to Your heart, please keep us safe. In Jesus' Name, amen.

Psalm 30:11-12
You turned my wailing into dancing;
you removed my sackcloth and clothed me with joy,
that my heart may sing your praises and not be silent.
Lord my God, I will praise you forever.


----------



## PrincessBree

shancherie said:


> I would love to participate in a pray-along tonight! I'm in Alaska - I think the time was 8pm Alaska Time. Is that right?
> 
> I've been so sad. It doesn't take much for the tears to come. This week was supposed to be our 20-week visit. Milestones do tend to drop on one's head when there is no one for whom to celebrate them. I would like to request prayer for healing - heart, mind and body. Luckily, my soul is in good hands [-o&lt;
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, please be with us as we walk this road of life. Bring us comfort and understanding as we walk with You. Hold us and our little ones close to Your heart, please keep us safe. In Jesus' Name, amen.
> 
> Psalm 30:11-12
> You turned my wailing into dancing;
> you removed my sackcloth and clothed me with joy,
> that my heart may sing your praises and not be silent.
> Lord my God, I will praise you forever.


8pm is correct hun!Glad to have you in on the fun!xx

Sis I cannot tell you how many times the Lord has flashed you,Runnergirl and Melenarz into my memory the past weekend prompting me to pray for healing,restoration and future victory for you all.You are so precious to Him and you are a wonderful excellent mommy.I can't imagine how hard it is for you right now,but I know our Daddy,is wrapping you in His arms.

Father God,

I lift up my sister to You right now.Lord she needs to feel Your sweet healing,soothing presence right now as she goes through this difficult times.God only You know how she feels and how much she misses Noelle and only You can fully heal and restore her.We just pray that through this time she will draw even closer to You as You wipe her tears away.Some things we know we will never understand this side of heaven.But thank You God that one day our sister will be reunited with her precious daughter Noelle.God we thank You for Your promise that You will never leave us and I pray that at this time,that truth will be so real to our sister, Runnergirl and Melenarz too.

Thank Lord In Jesus name Amen 

:hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. I am afraid I have started spotting. This is the same day (5 weeks + 1 day) that I started spotting with my last pregnancy. I am trying to keep the faith but it's hard because I've been here before. Anyone else been in a similar situation? How did you press on and keep the faith?


----------



## PrincessBree

Here are a few scriptures to help get you stirred up during worship time.You can use these to help focus your heart on praising God.

God is Holy

"O God, your ways are holy. Is there any god as mighty as you?
You are the God of great wonders! You demonstrate your awesome power among the nations." Psalm 77:13,14 

God is Good

Taste and see that the Lord is good. Oh, the joys of those who take refuge in him! Psalm 34:8

God is Unchanging 

"God is not a man, so he does not lie. He is not human, so he does not change his mind. Has he ever spoken and failed to act? Has he ever promised and not carried it through?" Numbers 23:19

God is Faithful

"The faithful love of the Lord never ends! His mercies never cease. Great is his faithfulness; His mercies begin afresh each morning."Lamentations 3:22,23

I hope these help propel us all into an intimate place of worshipping God,each of us in our own way!xx

Love you all xx


----------



## PrincessBree

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I am afraid I have started spotting. This is the same day (5 weeks + 1 day) that I started spotting with my last pregnancy. I am trying to keep the faith but it's hard because I've been here before. Anyone else been in a similar situation? How did you press on and keep the faith?

I don't have any formula, I just kno that according to scripture God can work with even mustard seed sized faith,so if thats what you have got-then go with that- but it is not over until God says,so I will be praying for you-please keep us updated hun xx


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks Bree. I know what to do. I just have to do it. Trust Him wholeheartedly and quit trying to protect myself with this doubt. He has already performed what He promised.


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies please cud i get u all to prey for a lady in the feb love bugs forum her name is embo and shes had her scan and sadly they have found problems with the babys bowel and also problems to the valves to his heart. She has to go to london to c a specelist. Plz ladies can u prey that baby will b ok my heart is totaly goin out to this lady.
Also plz cud u prey for my grandad hes really not doin good and has been in hospital.again plz can u all prey he will b ok.

I hope all u ladies r ok and well. Today has not been a good day for me and ive been cryin i just feel like everything is on top of me at the moment and im just conshumed with worry and dought. Just feeling very low right now :nope:


----------



## runnergrl

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies please cud i get u all to prey for a lady in the feb love bugs forum her name is embo and shes had her scan and sadly they have found problems with the babys bowel and also problems to the valves to his heart. She has to go to london to c a specelist. Plz ladies can u prey that baby will b ok my heart is totaly goin out to this lady.
> Also plz cud u prey for my grandad hes really not doin good and has been in hospital.again plz can u all prey he will b ok.
> 
> I hope all u ladies r ok and well. Today has not been a good day for me and ive been cryin i just feel like everything is on top of me at the moment and im just conshumed with worry and dought. Just feeling very low right now :nope:

You got it future. Praying for your friends baby and for you-peace and comfort. Trust in Him during this trying time!


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much sweetheart xx:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

future hopes said:


> Thank u so much sweetheart xx:hugs:

Of course. :hugs: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies please cud i get u all to prey for a lady in the feb love bugs forum her name is embo and shes had her scan and sadly they have found problems with the babys bowel and also problems to the valves to his heart. She has to go to london to c a specelist. Plz ladies can u prey that baby will b ok my heart is totaly goin out to this lady.
> Also plz cud u prey for my grandad hes really not doin good and has been in hospital.again plz can u all prey he will b ok.
> 
> I hope all u ladies r ok and well. Today has not been a good day for me and ive been cryin i just feel like everything is on top of me at the moment and im just conshumed with worry and dought. Just feeling very low right now :nope:

Awww hun we are praying for your friend!I can't imagine what she's going through may our God surround her with His love at this time.

I'm glad you posted as you crossed my mind a lil while back sorry to hear that Grandad is still not doing so well I will keep him in prayers.I will be praying for you to feel better too!Dont let doubt creep in and have its way because God is for you and fighting every one of your battles hun xx


----------



## future hopes

Awww thank u.princess and runner. I hate it wen i get doughts and feel bad wen feeling negative. I need to realise that god is with me every step of the way. Im gonna hav to tell my parents soon and im really dreading it but i cant keep holding it off. Ill prob get my scan out the way first just so im sure babys all good. Xx


----------



## angela2011

Ladies I am praying for you all. I will try to join in the prayer tonight it is midnight my time but I usually wake up around that time to go to the bathroom and I will join in. I am praying for all the prayer request and for all of you.:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Now is our time of worship ladies-enjoy His presence and expect to be transformed x


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies!!

How are you all doing today?Praying for you all!

It would be great if some of us could share on how your time of seeking the Lord was during last night?

I will start by sharing that for me I felt as though I totally realised how much I need God,like all over again.I realised that God really wants my heart, all of it!Leaving nothing behind,He wants for me to surrender my entire being to Him,and seek not His hand,but His heart.

I was completely undone and told the Lord I wanted to praise Him for real not just because I know that I have to,but because in my heart I desire Him.I guess sometimes when life hits you,you do what you have to do,not because you want to but because its what is expected and God told me no!He wants my HEART for real!And so I gave it all over again!!Was so refreshing!!

I truely belive this is God's preparation for me to be used by Him in a greater way-by getting my heart to align with His,so that I am hearing Him and knowing exactly what He desires for me to do.

"God blesses those whose hearts are pure, for they will see God."Matthew 5:8 I now look forward to this promise!!!

Amen!Looking forward to hearing frm you all!!Stay blessed ladies and your babies too xx


----------



## angela2011

so glad I was able to join in for awhile with you all. God is Great and he is doing Great things on this site:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Ladies,
Hubby and I had an impromptu prayer time last night that went on for a while and by the time I realized it, it was already close to 1 am! I thank God for times like these, but I also feel sad because I missed out on praying for this group. I plan to take some time today and pray. I know it's not the time when everyone else is doing it, but I feel like God will still hear me! :)
I just want to be honest with you girls!


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Ladies,
> Hubby and I had an impromptu prayer time last night that went on for a while and by the time I realized it, it was already close to 1 am! I thank God for times like these, but I also feel sad because I missed out on praying for this group. I plan to take some time today and pray. I know it's not the time when everyone else is doing it, but I feel like God will still hear me! :)
> I just want to be honest with you girls!

:hugs: that is perfectly ok hun!!many of the ladies pray when they can or close to the set time-there are no hard and fast rules because we all have lives kids and jobs to see to!i totally understand and to answer your question yes!!God will for sure still hear you and the rest of the ladies who couldn't pray at the designated time also!!!xxxxx


----------



## future hopes

Im so sorry i didnt join in with u all i was just out cold from previous sleeping problems im sorry ladies feel like ive let u all down i shud of really forced myself up even tho i didnt drop off to sleep untill 1am. Sorry ladies:hugs:


----------



## ctimi16

I wanted to pop in to say hi. I am praying for everyone, hope all is ok. I am 20 weeks today, very excited and grateful. Will have scan on Friday, I am already nervous. Praying all will be well. We would also like to find out the gender but it's not important as long as our little blessing is healthy. 

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## Kellen

Good Morning Everyone!

We go in for our 20 week scan in about 5 hours. I am very excited to see my baby again. Even though I'm looking forward to discovering the gender (hopefully) I am more excited to see the miracle of life living inside of me. When watching the ultrasound I cannot help but be reminded of Psalm 139:13

"For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's womb."

It baffles me how anyone could deny our Creator after seeing their child dance around inside of them. Each time I do it simply serves as an awesome reminder of how small I am, but how blessed I am to live in the Hand of the Almighty.

My prayers go out to all of you. Ctimi, I pray that you have an amazing scan on Friday.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello Ladies

I hope you and your babies are doing great today!!

I just wanted to address the prayer time on Monday night/Tuesday morning issues that some had.X

The time of worship/prayer times are given as a guideline to whoever can and wants to.However if you are unable to join us in prayer at any time then that is perfectly 100% fine.It is my sincere prayer that no ladies feel guilty,ashamed or as though they don't belong here because they couldn't join in for an hours prayer!!Those feelings are not from God so we send them back to where they come from!!!

It is my hope that when we can as much as we can we just set time aside to pray-many in fact most ladies here have families,jobs,responsibilities so I know they may find it hard to participate and that is perfectly ok with us all and with God!!Too much love in Him and on this group to wag a finger of judgement because we are unable to participate!!xx

I love you all so much and don't want anyone to feel left out,forgotten or guilty!!!

Angela and Citmi- I am so excited for your up and coming scans and appointments and praying for you both!!Angel that verse is perfect for me today!!!Thank you for sharing because for past 3 days Holy Spirit has been reminding me to read that verse and I forget!!So thank God for another reminder!!!!Amen!!!Xxxxx

Have a blessed day my sisters xx


----------



## Mom To 2

Good Morning Ladies!!

Praying for wonderful results for the two scans this week! Can't wait to hear your praise reports! 

My worship/praise has been focused around this song we sing at church. I woke twice lastnight and both times and when I woke this morning the lyrics were going through my head so I know I'm even worshiping in my sleep!! :haha:

God I Look To You lyrics

God I Look to You 
Jenn Johnson/Ian Mcintosh Bethel Music Publishing 2010 

God I look to You, I wont be overwhelmed 
Give me vision to see things like You do 
God I look to You, Youre where my help comes from 
Give me wisdom; You know just what to do 

I will love You Lord my strength 
I will love You Lord my shield 
I will love You Lord my rock forever 
All my days I will love You God 

Hallelujah our God reigns 
Hallelujah our God reigns 
Hallelujah our God reigns forever 
All my days Hallelujah


----------



## Mom To 2

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I am afraid I have started spotting. This is the same day (5 weeks + 1 day) that I started spotting with my last pregnancy. I am trying to keep the faith but it's hard because I've been here before. Anyone else been in a similar situation? How did you press on and keep the faith?

How are you? Praying the spotting has stopped and you and baby are doing ok.


----------



## Mom To 2

PrincessBree said:


> MomTo2-I can literally feel your excitement!!lol how awesome the conference sounds just wonderful and we pray those needs will be met and each lady goes away transformed!Im looking forward to hearing the testimonies from this!Are you goin to have guest speakers?x

Yes! Wonderful ones. Here's our lineup:
https://designedforlifeconference.org/speakers

I sat in for the dress rehearsal lastnight and it is going to be amazing. Our theme is A Love Story. It's all about how much God loves each of us and he has a plan and a purpose for each of our lives.

Our sanctuary hold 4,000 and is sold out! So our teen/youth building will hold several hundred so it was added yesterday for more seating. God has wonderful and amazing things in store for my lives, I'm so blessed to be a small part of it.


----------



## jewelstar

Good morning ladies!
I was able to spend some time in prayer for this group yesterday! I feel such a peace about this group! I love being a part of it, and I look forward to the conversations we all have with each other!
I'm praying for the scans this week, as well. I pray that the Lord will be in the room with the technologist and that all reports are nothing but positive!
Love you ladies! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Praying for wonderful results for the two scans this week! Can't wait to hear your praise reports!
> 
> My worship/praise has been focused around this song we sing at church. I woke twice lastnight and both times and when I woke this morning the lyrics were going through my head so I know I'm even worshiping in my sleep!! :haha:
> 
> God I Look To You lyrics
> 
> God I Look to You
> Jenn Johnson/Ian Mcintosh Bethel Music Publishing 2010
> 
> God I look to You, I wont be overwhelmed
> Give me vision to see things like You do
> God I look to You, Youre where my help comes from
> Give me wisdom; You know just what to do
> 
> I will love You Lord my strength
> I will love You Lord my shield
> I will love You Lord my rock forever
> All my days I will love You God
> 
> Hallelujah our God reigns
> Hallelujah our God reigns
> Hallelujah our God reigns forever
> All my days Hallelujah

WooP woop!!!I love Bethel worship songs especially Jesus Culture Kim Walker etc!I have a few friends who are attending Bethel school at the moment!!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> MomTo2-I can literally feel your excitement!!lol how awesome the conference sounds just wonderful and we pray those needs will be met and each lady goes away transformed!Im looking forward to hearing the testimonies from this!Are you goin to have guest speakers?x
> 
> Yes! Wonderful ones. Here's our lineup:
> https://designedforlifeconference.org/speakers
> 
> I sat in for the dress rehearsal lastnight and it is going to be amazing. Our theme is A Love Story. It's all about how much God loves each of us and he has a plan and a purpose for each of our lives.
> 
> Our sanctuary hold 4,000 and is sold out! So our teen/youth building will hold several hundred so it was added yesterday for more seating. God has wonderful and amazing things in store for my lives, I'm so blessed to be a small part of it.Click to expand...

Line up is looking good!!!Love Priscilla Shirer!!!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I was able to spend some time in prayer for this group yesterday! I feel such a peace about this group! I love being a part of it, and I look forward to the conversations we all have with each other!
> I'm praying for the scans this week, as well. I pray that the Lord will be in the room with the technologist and that all reports are nothing but positive!
> Love you ladies! :)

Love you Jewel and thank you for including us all in your prayers!!xx


----------



## future hopes

hello all may i have some more preys plz not for myself but for my ex who is daddy to my 2 eldest children. his parents have a villa in spain and on saturday they left for spain to stay for 6 months, however my ex has been trying to contact them since monday and is having no joy he rang me today to say hes very worried because its not like them to not answer phones and stuff. he has informed the police and they r now on the missing persons thingy, hes very worried, ladies cud we all prey for him and prey his parents r safe and not in any kind of trouble, i told him i wud contact u ladies and as hes christian himself he was very keen for me to do so. thank u so much for reading ladies. im gonna start the prey and if u cud all prey to that wud be fantastic:hugs:

Dear father

plz can i prey for margaret ans paul Tunbridge they left for spain on saturday but no one has heard nopthing from them and there son mark has been trying to contact him but he is unable to please lord let there b a simple reason for this and please may they b safe and in no danger, lord bring ureself forward to mark and plz let ure presence b known to him and send him positive thoughts and comfort him. i thank u lord in all u have done and for listining to many preys from myself and others we love u so much lord in jesus name ARMEN:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

PrincessBree said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!
> I was able to spend some time in prayer for this group yesterday! I feel such a peace about this group! I love being a part of it, and I look forward to the conversations we all have with each other!
> I'm praying for the scans this week, as well. I pray that the Lord will be in the room with the technologist and that all reports are nothing but positive!
> Love you ladies! :)
> 
> Love you Jewel and thank you for including us all in your prayers!!xxClick to expand...




future hopes said:


> hello all may i have some more preys plz not for myself but for my ex who is daddy to my 2 eldest children. his parents have a villa in spain and on saturday they left for spain to stay for 6 months, however my ex has been trying to contact them since monday and is having no joy he rang me today to say hes very worried because its not like them to not answer phones and stuff. he has informed the police and they r now on the missing persons thingy, hes very worried, ladies cud we all prey for him and prey his parents r safe and not in any kind of trouble, i told him i wud contact u ladies and as hes christian himself he was very keen for me to do so. thank u so much for reading ladies. im gonna start the prey and if u cud all prey to that wud be fantastic:hugs:
> 
> Dear father
> 
> plz can i prey for margaret ans paul Tunbridge they left for spain on saturday but no one has heard nopthing from them and there son mark has been trying to contact him but he is unable to please lord let there b a simple reason for this and please may they b safe and in no danger, lord bring ureself forward to mark and plz let ure presence b known to him and send him positive thoughts and comfort him. i thank u lord in all u have done and for listining to many preys from myself and others we love u so much lord in jesus name ARMEN:hugs:

Awww hun you have such a kind thoughtful heart x 

Father we just lift up this family to You right now.God nothing can be hidden from You so Lord would You locate Margaret and Paul for us.Please wherever they are Lord please let them be safe and taken care of.Be their shelter and protect them like only You can.God we pray for your peace to be with their son and their family as they wait to hear news let them rest in You Jesus knowing that we can entrust everything concerning us to You.Lord show up in this situation and let good news come forward soon.In Jesus name amen.x

Future please keep us updated on this and you are all in our thoughts at this time xx


----------



## christylove

Ladies just stopping by to let you know you all are still in my prayers


----------



## PrincessBree

christylove said:


> Ladies just stopping by to let you know you all are still in my prayers

:hugs: hey hun you are also in our prayers!!blessings to you it's wonderful to have you stop by! how is baby doing?x


----------



## future hopes

happy news hes just heard from them and there fine woohooooo praise the lord:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jewelstar

future hopes said:


> happy news hes just heard from them and there fine woohooooo praise the lord:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was just about to post a prayer too!! Praise the Lord!!! :)


----------



## future hopes

:happydance::happydance::happydance:hes just sooooo awesome:hugs: the only man u can really trust hehe lol:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

hey girls! future- so glad your ex's parents are accounted for and ok:)

I *might* be ovulating again... I've taken a test with OPK yesterday and it was positive.. but I'm not certain all the HCG is out of my system.. last friday it was at 62, so its possible it could be gone.. I hope so! I would love to be pregnant again without having to have a cycle.. thats what my heart really longs for. can I ask you ladies to pray for this for me? Thanks. Will know for sure tomorrow about my HCG levels as they are being taken again (hopefully for the LAST time regarding my loss.) I want my next visit to my OB to be for pregnancy reasons!!


----------



## future hopes

ah runner lets prey

dear father please please please let our wonderfull sister runner girl b pregnant again after her very sad loss please father bless our sister with another miricle she deservs this so much father. please father let this b a new pregnancy that our sister so deservs. thank u father so much for hearing all our preys father u r awesome and we all love u thank u father for everyhting u have done AMEN AMEN AMEN:hugs:


hows that runner im not that great at preys but i try my best lots of hugs to u :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

future hopes said:


> ah runner lets prey
> 
> dear father please please please let our wonderfull sister runner girl b pregnant again after her very sad loss please father bless our sister with another miricle she deservs this so much father. please father let this b a new pregnancy that our sister so deservs. thank u father so much for hearing all our preys father u r awesome and we all love u thank u father for everyhting u have done AMEN AMEN AMEN:hugs:
> 
> 
> hows that runner im not that great at preys but i try my best lots of hugs to u :hugs:

Fabulous. He knows your heart. That's all that matters. Thanks sweetheart:)


----------



## future hopes

awwww bless u hunny that means so much:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies just reading through the post catching up. Long night last night for me so I have been napping through out the day. My youngest son who is 5 had a really bad ear infection last night and me and husband was up with him most the night. My husband ended up taking him to the er around 3 am because he was in so much pain. Thank God for my husband who used a vacation day today and I was able to rest but bless his heart he hasn't laid down since 3 this morning so I know he is tired but once he is up he can't go back to sleep. Praise God my son is feeling better. Praying for you all:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> hey girls! future- so glad your ex's parents are accounted for and ok:)
> 
> I *might* be ovulating again... I've taken a test with OPK yesterday and it was positive.. but I'm not certain all the HCG is out of my system.. last friday it was at 62, so its possible it could be gone.. I hope so! I would love to be pregnant again without having to have a cycle.. thats what my heart really longs for. can I ask you ladies to pray for this for me? Thanks. Will know for sure tomorrow about my HCG levels as they are being taken again (hopefully for the LAST time regarding my loss.) I want my next visit to my OB to be for pregnancy reasons!!

praying for you. I can't wait for you to get a positive pregnancy test :hugs: I hope all the HCG is gone and you can get a fresh start and that it will not take long to get pregnant again :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

angela2011 said:


> Hello ladies just reading through the post catching up. Long night last night for me so I have been napping through out the day. My youngest son who is 5 had a really bad ear infection last night and me and husband was up with him most the night. My husband ended up taking him to the er around 3 am because he was in so much pain. Thank God for my husband who used a vacation day today and I was able to rest but bless his heart he hasn't laid down since 3 this morning so I know he is tired but once he is up he can't go back to sleep. Praise God my son is feeling better. Praying for you all:hugs:

Aww. So sorry to hear of your sons ear infection! That's the worst when our children are sick or hurting and we can't help them! I pray he is feeling back to normal soon. Thank you Lord for medicines that heal and ease pain!!!

Thank your for your thoughts and prayers regarding my next pregnancy. It will happen and it will be Gods perfect timing. Whether that's now (hopefully!) or soon. It's in His hands.


----------



## PrincessBree

Runnergirl-Xx your womb is blessed therefore you will be pregnant again very soon according to the Lords timing!!I really believe God with you !!All things are pOssible to those that believe!Praying for an ASAP miracle baby for you hun xx


Angela-sorry to hear about your sons ear infection I pray for a speedy recovery for him ear infection is awful at any age!!5 or 25 it is super annoying!! Bless this little one Lord!!Hope you and dh get to catch up on rest soon!! Xx

Future-Soo true the. Lord is 110% reliable and faithful and apparently He answers prayers before we even said them Lol cos sis Jewel didn't even get to post her prayer for them when you posted the good news!!Lol God is so good to us!!xx


----------



## runnergrl

PrincessBree said:


> Runnergirl-Xx your womb is blessed therefore you will be pregnant again very soon according to the Lords timing!!I really believe God with you !!All things are pOssible to those that believe!Praying for an ASAP miracle baby for you hun xx
> 
> 
> Angela-sorry to hear about your sons ear infection I pray for a speedy recovery for him ear infection is awful at any age!!5 or 25 it is super annoying!! Bless this little one Lord!!Hope you and dh get to catch up on rest soon!! Xx
> 
> Future-Soo true the. Lord is 110% reliable and faithful and apparently He answers prayers before we even said them Lol cos sis Jewel didn't even get to post her prayer for them when you posted the good news!!Lol God is so good to us!!xx

Thanks Bree:) I hope I'm not being selfish wanting this to happen so quickly.. I just cant help but believe that if you are faithful and just, God will reward the desires of your heart! This is my heart's greatest desire! I know He can work miracles and I am asking Him to work one in me!!!


----------



## christylove

PrincessBree said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Ladies just stopping by to let you know you all are still in my prayers
> 
> :hugs: hey hun you are also in our prayers!!blessings to you it's wonderful to have you stop by! how is baby doing?xClick to expand...

So far so good.... Taking it day by day and faith by faith :-D


----------



## PrincessBree

Been a little quiet here!How is everyone doing?You are all in my prayers ladies!!xx

Also please keep MomTo2 in your prayers and her church as I think it's this weekend that they are having a womens conference!Let's pray that the Lord moves mightly in that place and that many souls are won to the Kingdom,for His glory!Amen xx

Also if you have any special prayer requests or things which you would like for me to pray about specifically-please could you post or pm me as I am going to all night prayer at church tonight and want to bring some of you ladies before God,expecting Him to move in a mighty powerful way!Prayers can be about your pregnancy,family,personal anything,heaven is waiting to hear from us!!!xx

Hope you all have a Happy Friday!!


----------



## PrincessBree

christylove said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Ladies just stopping by to let you know you all are still in my prayers
> 
> :hugs: hey hun you are also in our prayers!!blessings to you it's wonderful to have you stop by! how is baby doing?xClick to expand...
> 
> So far so good.... Taking it day by day and faith by faith :-DClick to expand...

:hugs: Hun I just saw your scan picture on the journal you have attached!Your bean is SUPER cute lol so happy and excited to watch him/her grow!!xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ready for the weekend! I have to work tomorrow which is a little sad but then I have the whole week off! 
There have been some big ups and downs for me this week but today seems to have been a more positive day so I'm hanging on to that!

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope you are all ready for the weekend! I have to work tomorrow which is a little sad but then I have the whole week off!
> There have been some big ups and downs for me this week but today seems to have been a more positive day so I'm hanging on to that!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!

:hugs: Hope you have a wonderful week off hun!Do you have anything nice planned?x


----------



## Beanonorder

Sadly no, not at the moment. Its a national holiday here next week so virtually all of China is traveling! Not easy to get around! But we are hoping to at least go somewhere for a few days next week.


----------



## angela2011

Good morning ladies. I just got back from my appointment with the specialist and got to see baby again ( that never gets old). Baby is doing great. I also got the progestrone shot I was suppose to start taking on Monday canceled. The doctor feels it is to big of risk to take with my other shots I take once a day. He said the progestrene shot would but me in a high risk of a blood clot and/or bleeding so they would just measure my cervix every other week to make sure I don't have preterm labor. I am actually relieved that I haven't started taking the shots yet and don't mind doing without them since I haven't had any issues with preterm labor since my first son who was born at 26 weeks 12 years ago.


Bree how exciting a prayer night at church. We had one at my church on New years eve one year and what a blessing it was to bring in the new year at the alter. Please remember me and this baby I am carrying in your prayers that every thing continues to go well:hugs:

I just want to praise God for all his blessing and for the peace and joy he has given me. Thank God my son is feeling much better from his ear infection. 
Praying for all of you :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Good morning ladies. I just got back from my appointment with the specialist and got to see baby again ( that never gets old). Baby is doing great. I also got the progestrone shot I was suppose to start taking on Monday canceled. The doctor feels it is to big of risk to take with my other shots I take once a day. He said the progestrene shot would but me in a high risk of a blood clot and/or bleeding so they would just measure my cervix every other week to make sure I don't have preterm labor. I am actually relieved that I haven't started taking the shots yet and don't mind doing without them since I haven't had any issues with preterm labor since my first son who was born at 26 weeks 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> Bree how exciting a prayer night at church. We had one at my church on New years eve one year and what a blessing it was to bring in the new year at the alter. Please remember me and this baby I am carrying in your prayers that every thing continues to go well:hugs:
> 
> I just want to praise God for all his blessing and for the peace and joy he has given me. Thank God my son is feeling much better from his ear infection.
> Praying for all of you :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: So excited to hear how well your pregnancy is going hun!And thank God that the shots are working well!May it continue!I have added your request to my journal!Yes tonight is going to be amazing I believe and many prayers God will be answered!Tommorow in the UK is the national day of prayer where believers from all over UK will be uniting in prayer together in Wembley Stadium and petitioning heaven! I wont be present but will be praying from home if I can!!

How is your son?I hope you and your family have a blessed weekend!!x


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. I just got back from my appointment with the specialist and got to see baby again ( that never gets old). Baby is doing great. I also got the progestrone shot I was suppose to start taking on Monday canceled. The doctor feels it is to big of risk to take with my other shots I take once a day. He said the progestrene shot would but me in a high risk of a blood clot and/or bleeding so they would just measure my cervix every other week to make sure I don't have preterm labor. I am actually relieved that I haven't started taking the shots yet and don't mind doing without them since I haven't had any issues with preterm labor since my first son who was born at 26 weeks 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> Bree how exciting a prayer night at church. We had one at my church on New years eve one year and what a blessing it was to bring in the new year at the alter. Please remember me and this baby I am carrying in your prayers that every thing continues to go well:hugs:
> 
> I just want to praise God for all his blessing and for the peace and joy he has given me. Thank God my son is feeling much better from his ear infection.
> Praying for all of you :hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: So excited to hear how well your pregnancy is going hun!And thank God that the shots are working well!May it continue!I have added your request to my journal!Yes tonight is going to be amazing I believe and many prayers God will be answered!Tommorow in the UK is the national day of prayer where believers from all over UK will be uniting in prayer together in Wembley Stadium and petitioning heaven! I wont be present but will be praying from home if I can!!
> 
> How is your son?I hope you and your family have a blessed weekend!!xClick to expand...

My son is doing great it is like he never had a ear infection. Kids bounce back so fast . Looks like you are going to have a amazing weekend of prayer I will join in to even though I am not in the UK. My husband has to use up some of his vacation time before they get to busy at work and the kids have their fall break from school after next week so we have decided to go away to the beach for a long weekend leaving next Saturday and coming back on Tuesday so that will be exciting. It will be about a 5 hour drive and my mom and dad our going with us so am really looking forward to next weekend. My little girl is so excited she started packing her suitcase this morning she doesn't get it is a week away. I am praying Bree you have nothing but a joyus great weekend and much love to you and your family:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Great praise report already from our confrence! 50 women lastnight were saved, tonight will be the largest crowd so expecting many more salvations. God is powerfully moving and ladies are answering and accepting him!! Think of it, 50 more Sisters in Christ!! Praise God!!!


----------



## jewelstar

Mom To 2 said:


> Great praise report already from our confrence! 50 women lastnight were saved, tonight will be the largest crowd so expecting many more salvations. God is powerfully moving and ladies are answering and accepting him!! Think of it, 50 more Sisters in Christ!! Praise God!!!

Woohoo!!! I love hearing how God works in the lives of people!! Praise the Lord! :)


----------



## angela2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Great praise report already from our confrence! 50 women lastnight were saved, tonight will be the largest crowd so expecting many more salvations. God is powerfully moving and ladies are answering and accepting him!! Think of it, 50 more Sisters in Christ!! Praise God!!!

Thank God for 50 ladies saved. I can't wait to hear of all that are saved tonight . Praying for the confrence that everyone lost attending will be saved and for those who attend that are already saved will get a great blessing:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Ladies please continue to keep me in your prayers. I got my results back from bloodwork today and they were not good. I still have too much hcg in my system. My OB is recommending a D&C a month after my loss. I am dumbfounded. I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Happy2BeMommy

Hi everyone! This sound like a great group! I was hoping to join so I can pray for all of you and your unborn miracles, and also ask that you pray for my little one. My bloodwork came back abnormal in that I have a 1/85 risk of Down Syndrome. Also, I found out that I don't just have Gestational Diabetes, the Dr. thinks it's Type II Diabetes since it was found early in my first trimester. My first pregnancy was SO easy, so things are tough right now.


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> Great praise report already from our confrence! 50 women lastnight were saved, tonight will be the largest crowd so expecting many more salvations. God is powerfully moving and ladies are answering and accepting him!! Think of it, 50 more Sisters in Christ!! Praise God!!!

Thank God!He is Soo good!!I read the link for the conference you posted and I know that y'all are having a good time and people are being transformed we pray for God to continue to do more,more,more amongst you!!The enemy is truly being defeated thru this testimony of so many precious souls being claimed for the Kingdom!!! Amen thank You Jesus!!!!Xxxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Happy2BeMommy said:


> Hi everyone! This sound like a great group! I was hoping to join so I can pray for all of you and your unborn miracles, and also ask that you pray for my little one. My bloodwork came back abnormal in that I have a 1/85 risk of Down Syndrome. Also, I found out that I don't just have Gestational Diabetes, the Dr. thinks it's Type II Diabetes since it was found early in my first trimester. My first pregnancy was SO easy, so things are tough right now.

Hey hun!!It is wonderful to have you join us and congratulations on your coming miracle!!Sorry to hear you got a bad report I ask that God would give you His peace at this time.One thing we have learnt here is prayer does work,God hears us and answers us according to His will.We will all be praying for there to be a turnaround in your situation and that God will heal your suspected diabetes and also take that 1/85 chance of downs syndrome down to a 0% He can do that!Also just to encourage you-my mom when she had my sister they told her baby would be downs syndrome (not that there is anything wrong with that I know the most lovely downs child at our church she's bright and bubbly!lol,but the health risks assosiciated are very complicated).Mom has to go thru having the painful needle in her belly etc was very traumatic and turns out they were WRONG!My sister is a healthy 9 year old smart,beautiful and thriving-we prayed and believed God and He done His will!!!!Amen Xxx 

It's a delight to have you hun-we r all praying for and with you xx


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> Ladies please continue to keep me in your prayers. I got my results back from bloodwork today and they were not good. I still have too much hcg in my system. My OB is recommending a D&C a month after my loss. I am dumbfounded. I can't believe this is happening.

Father Lord we pray for our sister Runner.God You know all the difficulties that she has been faced with since losing Ella, you know the tears and pain she has had to endure.We just ask right now that You would lift some of these burdens off of her and give her peace right in the middle of this storm.God sometimes we don't understand your ways as they are not our ways but we decide to put our trust in You that when our sister comes out of these trials she's is going to come forth as pure gold.God we just believe that in years to come when You have bought our sister through You are going to use her testimony to help somebody else.All of this pain will not be wasted,all things work together for good for those that love You and are called for Your purposes.

Thank You Lord that Your hand is on her life and You would never leave nor forsake her.And You know how much she can bear.I pray for her physical mental emotional and spiritual strength Lord Jesus.I pray that her faith in you will continue and that peace that surpasses all understanding will be in her heart.Thank You God that in Your timing and way her rainbow is going to come.In Jesus name amen 

Runner my heart is breaking for you hun and I wish I could do more we are all here for you if you need to vent,God is doing a mighty work in you x and He will not let you go x we all love you dearly xx


----------



## future hopes

E


Happy2BeMommy said:


> Hi everyone! This sound like a great group! I was hoping to join so I can pray for all of you and your unborn miracles, and also ask that you pray for my little one. My bloodwork came back abnormal in that I have a 1/85 risk of Down Syndrome. Also, I found out that I don't just have Gestational Diabetes, the Dr. thinks it's Type II Diabetes since it was found early in my first trimester. My first pregnancy was SO easy, so things are tough right now.

Hello hunny and welcome ive not been on for a while because our wireless rooter is faulty so im unable to use laptop. Was just popin on here on my phone to put something about myself but saw this and id love to prey for u and ure miricle.

Dear father as we welcome our new sister into this wonderfull thread id like to prey for her and her tiny miricle father our sisters miricle may have a chance of being downs and i speak to u now father that u cradel our sister and send much positivity to her. Father may her baby be at the best of health he or she can be father continue to keep our sisters baby healthy and strong and develop normaly. Father i thank u for hearing all our preys once again in jesus name ARMEN:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Runnergirl i am so very sorry this is happening to u just wanna send lots of huggs and love:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

:hugs:welcome Happy2bemommy we will be praying for you and your little baby.

Runnergrl so sorry to hear about the rough time you are having. I am praying that your body will make a full recovery so you can start trying again soon


----------



## sportysgirl

Runners girl, am praying for you. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! i dont have much time to get on these days, but i try to catch up when i can. praying for you all still and i know God is living in and through each one of you. :hugs:


----------



## 17thy

Just thought I'd put in a little prayer request for my baby who is was due Sept 20th.. hasn't arrived yet, but praying for a quick, safe delivery of a healthy baby. <3

Sending prayers for you other ladies too.


----------



## future hopes

Preying ure little one comes very soon i went 2 weeks over due with my DS and its not fun think sometimes baby just gets a wee bit comfy lol. Preying for a safe arival plz keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Hello ladies!!
I wanted to share something from my church conference this past few days that God laid on my heart to share with you. Our theme was A Love Story and it was about how all of us have a story or many stories of the love of God, miracles in our lives and trials God has helped us to overcome. We all have a story and it's up to us to tell those stories to share his love. 

Your love, God, is my song, and I'll sing it!
I'm forever telling everyone how faithful you are.
I'll never quit telling the story of your love.

The above was taken from Psalm 89:1 which reads:

I will sing the Lord's great love forever;
with my mouth I will make your 
faithfulness known through all generations.

I feel like all of us on this Christian Ladies Forum are in such obedience with what we share here. We encourage and pray for each other always and especially in trials. We share how He has helped us to overcome when the devil attacks, sharing the story of God's faithfulness. He is forever faithful.

There are so many of our sisters on here going through huge trials right now, and I just want everyone to remember this is a future story and praise report that you will hopefully share with your future generations of how God was there even when you felt alone, and that his love story with you went on and on. His love never fails.

Love you ladies, I lifted you all up constantly the past few days. God heard. I'm expecting the praise reports of his faithfulness to come pouring in.


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies plz plz can i ask for u all to prey for embo again. She was told her unborn baby is unwell and is suffering from a condition that may have been the result of embo catching the slap cheak virus from another child at nursery. Her unbourn baby is severly anemic and embo had her own blood taken and put into her unbourn son to give him the chance to survive. She will b goin back to the hospital in a weeks time to c if the blood has made her baby better. She is staying positive to shes such a amazing lady. Ive already wrote a prey in the feb love bug forum which she is very thankfull for. I told her id get all of u ladies to prey as well. So plz ladies can u all prey her baby becomes completly healed and becones strong and healthy again. Than u ladies for reading:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

I just came from that tread and had read her results, your prayer was beautiful.
Keeping her in my prayers as well. It's amazing how strong she's being through this.


----------



## angela2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> I wanted to share something from my church conference this past few days that God laid on my heart to share with you. Our theme was A Love Story and it was about how all of us have a story or many stories of the love of God, miracles in our lives and trials God has helped us to overcome. We all have a story and it's up to us to tell those stories to share his love.
> 
> Your love, God, is my song, and I'll sing it!
> I'm forever telling everyone how faithful you are.
> I'll never quit telling the story of your love.
> 
> The above was taken from Psalm 89:1 which reads:
> 
> I will sing the Lord's great love forever;
> with my mouth I will make your
> faithfulness known through all generations.
> 
> I feel like all of us on this Christian Ladies Forum are in such obedience with what we share here. We encourage and pray for each other always and especially in trials. We share how He has helped us to overcome when the devil attacks, sharing the story of God's faithfulness. He is forever faithful.
> 
> There are so many of our sisters on here going through huge trials right now, and I just want everyone to remember this is a future story and praise report that you will hopefully share with your future generations of how God was there even when you felt alone, and that his love story with you went on and on. His love never fails.
> 
> Love you ladies, I lifted you all up constantly the past few days. God heard. I'm expecting the praise reports of his faithfulness to come pouring in.

Thank you for sharing. What a blessing to hear your conference went well. :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies plz plz can i ask for u all to prey for embo again. She was told her unborn baby is unwell and is suffering from a condition that may have been the result of embo catching the slap cheak virus from another child at nursery. Her unbourn baby is severly anemic and embo had her own blood taken and put into her unbourn son to give him the chance to survive. She will b goin back to the hospital in a weeks time to c if the blood has made her baby better. She is staying positive to shes such a amazing lady. Ive already wrote a prey in the feb love bug forum which she is very thankfull for. I told her id get all of u ladies to prey as well. So plz ladies can u all prey her baby becomes completly healed and becones strong and healthy again. Than u ladies for reading:hugs:

praying for her and her baby. Last year the doctor thought my son had slap cheek virus but it turned out it was posion ivy but I was so worried because my nephew's wife was pregnant at the time. I pray and have faith that her blood will heal her baby:hugs:


----------



## christylove

After the prayer is the praise ..... I thank God for the work that has already been done in your lives and the lives of all our unborn children. <3


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> I wanted to share something from my church conference this past few days that God laid on my heart to share with you. Our theme was A Love Story and it was about how all of us have a story or many stories of the love of God, miracles in our lives and trials God has helped us to overcome. We all have a story and it's up to us to tell those stories to share his love.
> 
> Your love, God, is my song, and I'll sing it!
> I'm forever telling everyone how faithful you are.
> I'll never quit telling the story of your love.
> 
> The above was taken from Psalm 89:1 which reads:
> 
> I will sing the Lord's great love forever;
> with my mouth I will make your
> faithfulness known through all generations.
> 
> I feel like all of us on this Christian Ladies Forum are in such obedience with what we share here. We encourage and pray for each other always and especially in trials. We share how He has helped us to overcome when the devil attacks, sharing the story of God's faithfulness. He is forever faithful.
> 
> There are so many of our sisters on here going through huge trials right now, and I just want everyone to remember this is a future story and praise report that you will hopefully share with your future generations of how God was there even when you felt alone, and that his love story with you went on and on. His love never fails.
> 
> Love you ladies, I lifted you all up constantly the past few days. God heard. I'm expecting the praise reports of his faithfulness to come pouring in.

:) this bought tears to my eyes everyting you wrote was so true and so beautiful!Sometimes I just sit and think of the kind of impact that God has had amongst us.I know the prayers we have said for one another have kept us during some of the hardest seasons of our lives xx 

Thanks for lifting us up during hr conference!!God kept reminding me to pray for y'all!!I know He done a great work with all of the women there especially the impact that some of the older women have had on the younger women-generation to generation!God truly is wonderful nd His love for us is immeasurable!Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies plz plz can i ask for u all to prey for embo again. She was told her unborn baby is unwell and is suffering from a condition that may have been the result of embo catching the slap cheak virus from another child at nursery. Her unbourn baby is severly anemic and embo had her own blood taken and put into her unbourn son to give him the chance to survive. She will b goin back to the hospital in a weeks time to c if the blood has made her baby better. She is staying positive to shes such a amazing lady. Ive already wrote a prey in the feb love bug forum which she is very thankfull for. I told her id get all of u ladies to prey as well. So plz ladies can u all prey her baby becomes completly healed and becones strong and healthy again. Than u ladies for reading:hugs:

Hi future I saw your. Message I'm out on the road so will post. Prayer later but pls know I am praying for embo and her baby but I wanted Something that u could post on the thread x


----------



## PrincessBree

PrincessBree said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies plz plz can i ask for u all to prey for embo again. She was told her unborn baby is unwell and is suffering from a condition that may have been the result of embo catching the slap cheak virus from another child at nursery. Her unbourn baby is severly anemic and embo had her own blood taken and put into her unbourn son to give him the chance to survive. She will b goin back to the hospital in a weeks time to c if the blood has made her baby better. She is staying positive to shes such a amazing lady. Ive already wrote a prey in the feb love bug forum which she is very thankfull for. I told her id get all of u ladies to prey as well. So plz ladies can u all prey her baby becomes completly healed and becones strong and healthy again. Than u ladies for reading:hugs:
> 
> Hi future I saw your. Message I'm out on the road so will post. Prayer later but pls know I am praying for embo and her baby but I wanted Something that u could post on the thread xClick to expand...

Dear God we just lift up Embo and her dear baby to You.We come to You because only You can heal us and protect us.We just pray that Your hand will be upon her baby right now,we know what the doctors hav said but we put our trust in You Lord knowing that You are able to do more for us than we could do ourselves.We ask for a miracle for Embo's beautiful dear child.Do something so wonderful in this babies life that even the doctors and nurses and every one will know that You are God and You are able.We thank You right now Jesus that no matter what the outcome is You have nothing but greatness planned for Embo and her family because of Your great love for them.Thank You in advance Lord in Jesus name Amen 

Future could you post this prayer for your friend on the other thread?Thanks hun hope u and baby are doing good!Have you told mum/dad about baby yet?Hppe everything is going better with your parents xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Does anyone know of any good Christian songs to play during labour?I am a doula and I have a birth coming up this month!!But this time it's a friend!!And I wanted to make her a CD but not sure which songs to put as I've never given birth so not sure what the mood would call for?!xx


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Does anyone know of any good Christian songs to play during labour?I am a doula and I have a birth coming up this month!!But this time it's a friend!!And I wanted to make her a CD but not sure which songs to put as I've never given birth so not sure what the mood would call for?!xx


Your friend is so lucky to have you as doula as I am sure she will find so much comfort just having you around because you are such a light. A cd is a great idea when I think of a cd that would bring me comfort during labor many songs come to mind such as

"I can only imagine"
"you raise me up"
" Praise you in the storm"
"hold me Jesus"
"All of creation"

Christain music is such a comfort any christain songs would bring me peace:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

I love the list so far, but I would add "Oh How He Loves Us" to it for sure. Good luck and God Bless. I would love to be a doula!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela,Runner- Thanks ladies!!Being a doula is amazing!!Those were some wonderful suggestions and I am going to use some of those for the CD I will post the list once I have completed it!Would spoken scripture with music in the background be good too?or would hearing someone's voice become annoying I dunno?lol I would love to make copies of the cd and send to all you ladies for when time comes!lol 

Runner-You would also be an amazing doula why don't you look into it?You have the heart for it,though you may not use it going into business straight away the info you learn can be saved put into practice whenever you decide to use it!More Christian doulas are definately needed!! :) :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

PrincessBree said:


> Angela,Runner- Thanks ladies!!Being a doula is amazing!!Those were some wonderful suggestions and I am going to use some of those for the CD I will post the list once I have completed it!Would spoken scripture with music in the background be good too?or would hearing someone's voice become annoying I dunno?lol I would love to make copies of the cd and send to all you ladies for when time comes!lol
> 
> Runner-You would also be an amazing doula why don't you look into it?You have the heart for it,though you may not use it going into business straight away the info you learn can be saved put into practice whenever you decide to use it!More Christian doulas are definately needed!! :) :hugs:

I wonder how much medical training is involved and how much time it takes/cost, etc. I would LOVE it so much. I will look into it for sure!


----------



## future hopes

Guys im in total shock my parents know im pregnant now and there being cool about it im completly gobsmaked. Its like they jave had personality transplants i just cant brlieve it. Im so happy they havent gone mad like i thought they wud feel like i been getting all worked up for nothing now, its amazing thank u so much ladies for ure support and preyers im gratfull i found u all.

We still hav no rooter so im on my phone i hope the rooter comes tommorow so i can get back on my laptop and start chatting to u all again. My scan is thursday at 12pm so please keep me in ure preres just preying baby is normol and healthy and were also hoping yo find out wat were having:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

I love the song how great is our god think its a hill song xx:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

future hopes said:


> Guys im in total shock my parents know im pregnant now and there being cool about it im completly gobsmaked. Its like they jave had personality transplants i just cant brlieve it. Im so happy they havent gone mad like i thought they wud feel like i been getting all worked up for nothing now, its amazing thank u so much ladies for ure support and preyers im gratfull i found u all.
> 
> We still hav no rooter so im on my phone i hope the rooter comes tommorow so i can get back on my laptop and start chatting to u all again. My scan is thursday at 12pm so please keep me in ure preres just preying baby is normol and healthy and were also hoping yo find out wat were having:hugs:

Thats great news you must be very happy! 

Hope all goes well with you scan will be thinking of you. :kiss:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> Guys im in total shock my parents know im pregnant now and there being cool about it im completly gobsmaked. Its like they jave had personality transplants i just cant brlieve it. Im so happy they havent gone mad like i thought they wud feel like i been getting all worked up for nothing now, its amazing thank u so much ladies for ure support and preyers im gratfull i found u all.
> 
> We still hav no rooter so im on my phone i hope the rooter comes tommorow so i can get back on my laptop and start chatting to u all again. My scan is thursday at 12pm so please keep me in ure preres just preying baby is normol and healthy and were also hoping yo find out wat were having:hugs:

Praise God future hopes I have been praying about you telling them so glad they took it well:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much it just feels wonderfull now i know its all in.the open its like a huge weight has been lifted of my shoulders. Im so happy:happydance:. Just got to get through my scan now just preying it all goes well. Thank u ladies for ure preys thank u so very very much:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Angela,Runner- Thanks ladies!!Being a doula is amazing!!Those were some wonderful suggestions and I am going to use some of those for the CD I will post the list once I have completed it!Would spoken scripture with music in the background be good too?or would hearing someone's voice become annoying I dunno?lol I would love to make copies of the cd and send to all you ladies for when time comes!lol
> 
> Runner-You would also be an amazing doula why don't you look into it?You have the heart for it,though you may not use it going into business straight away the info you learn can be saved put into practice whenever you decide to use it!More Christian doulas are definately needed!! :) :hugs:
> 
> I wonder how much medical training is involved and how much time it takes/cost, etc. I would LOVE it so much. I will look into it for sure!Click to expand...

:hugs: Awww hun!!Exciting!!There is no medical training involved at all because all you would provide to ladies is emotional and practical/informational support to the ladies i.e discussing with mommy her options for labour,pain relief, what her birth plan is where she plans to have the baby etc-but nothing medical at all! As well as being at their births,providing support there and being kind of a bridge between mommy and health care professionals.

Its so rewarding!!Let me know if you decide to go ahead!xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> Guys im in total shock my parents know im pregnant now and there being cool about it im completly gobsmaked. Its like they jave had personality transplants i just cant brlieve it. Im so happy they havent gone mad like i thought they wud feel like i been getting all worked up for nothing now, its amazing thank u so much ladies for ure support and preyers im gratfull i found u all.
> 
> We still hav no rooter so im on my phone i hope the rooter comes tommorow so i can get back on my laptop and start chatting to u all again. My scan is thursday at 12pm so please keep me in ure preres just preying baby is normol and healthy and were also hoping yo find out wat were having:hugs:

That is GOD!!!Soo awesome hun!What a wonderful testimony!!We have all prayed and believed God that all would be ok for you!And look at GOD!!Amen thank You JESUS!!!!

So happy for you hunni!WHat a wonderful blessing for you and dh to not have to worry about nothing no more!!We will be praying for you hun concerning your scan coming up!!

Thanks for your song recommendation!!

Love ya !!xx


----------



## Mom To 2

WOW FUTURE!!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And everything Bree said! haha! 

Praying for a great scan on Thurs!

AFM, 5 month doc appt went great today, she had quite a time catching this rowdy baby boy to get his heartbeat read, he was all over the place. :haha: I have an ultrasound scheduled in 8 weeks because my placenta is a little low and it will hopefully move up by then, plus baby is measuring big and she wants to keep a close eye on his size. My son was big and I had bleeding problems after he was born so we can't let this one get too big for me.
All in all it was a perfect appt! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## fides

ooh - i just saw this thread had been moved to the pregnancy groups, so posting so that I can resubscribe. :)


----------



## runnergrl

I need prayer!!!!!!!!


I miss my baby girl so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Heavenly Father, I lift runnergrl up to you. I pray that she feels your comforting arms holding her tight. Help her body and heartache to heal. I pray she counts her blessings and praises you for each one.


----------



## runnergrl

I just can't stop crying. I don't understand.


----------



## Mom To 2

I'm so sorry. I wish I knew exactly what to say, I pray your grief is helping you heal. It's better not to bottle it up. Praying for you tonight.


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much girls amd thank u jesus this has really taken a huge weight off my shoulders im so gratfull.:hugs:

Still have worries tho with being high risk and sll the things that cud happen really hope baby doesnt come to early really wanna make it to the very least 36 weeks and if babs is born early i just prey he or she will b strong and survive with no problems. I know our lord is keeping baby safe inside me he is so amazing.:hugs:

Not feeling to great this morning feel and been sick but it was like yellow stuff that burnt im hoping its just normol morning sickness as i had it yestetday morning to. I just get worried about my liver. Got bloods coming up soon so thsts good.

Runnergirl awwwww hunny i so wish i cud b there with u and giv u lots of huggs and support:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> I just can't stop crying. I don't understand.

:hugs::hugs:How you feel and your crying is totally normal hun.You just cry as much as you need to just let it all out.Tears are a language that God understands.It won't just be a month or so and you feel ok.Sometimes it can take a while to get your head around a loss and that is ok hun.Just allow yourself to go through each part of the grieving process.

I am praying that Jesus wraps His arms around you hunni He is so near and close to you right now xx


----------



## PrincessBree

:hugs:


Mom To 2 said:


> WOW FUTURE!!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And everything Bree said! haha!
> 
> Praying for a great scan on Thurs!
> 
> AFM, 5 month doc appt went great today, she had quite a time catching this rowdy baby boy to get his heartbeat read, he was all over the place. :haha: I have an ultrasound scheduled in 8 weeks because my placenta is a little low and it will hopefully move up by then, plus baby is measuring big and she wants to keep a close eye on his size. My son was big and I had bleeding problems after he was born so we can't let this one get too big for me.
> All in all it was a perfect appt! Thank you Jesus!

:hugs:Praise God!Thank You Jesus for a healthy baby boy!!Now this is interesting,what will they do if baby gets too big?And also what is considered too big?Or is it depending on the size that mom can handle?I hope your scan in 8 weeks all goes well!Lord continue to protect our sister and her dear son xx


----------



## PrincessBree

fides said:


> ooh - i just saw this thread had been moved to the pregnancy groups, so posting so that I can resubscribe. :)

Hey hun!!I remember you from when thread first begun!!Welcome back!Great to have you!And wonderful to see your pregnancy is progrssing well praise God!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> Thank u so much girls amd thank u jesus this has really taken a huge weight off my shoulders im so gratfull.:hugs:
> 
> Still have worries tho with being high risk and sll the things that cud happen really hope baby doesnt come to early really wanna make it to the very least 36 weeks and if babs is born early i just prey he or she will b strong and survive with no problems. I know our lord is keeping baby safe inside me he is so amazing.:hugs:
> 
> Not feeling to great this morning feel and been sick but it was like yellow stuff that burnt im hoping its just normol morning sickness as i had it yestetday morning to. I just get worried about my liver. Got bloods coming up soon so thsts good.
> 
> Runnergirl awwwww hunny i so wish i cud b there with u and giv u lots of huggs and support:hugs:

:hugs:Lord please take all this horrible sickness from Future and give her rest in her body today.We pray that You will continue to bless her pregnancy.Take every worry and unrest and help her to completely trust in You,knowing that You will bring her through every health issue and potential threat to her pregnancy.Thank You for her baby and thankYou for her life.In Jesus name amen 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much princess:hugs:

Hay fibes welcome to the christian thread hunny its nice to c u here as well as the feb love bugs:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies!!

Hope you are all well!!

I know everyone is at different places in their journey right now.But I have recognised that it is never too early to pray into a particular situation and give it all to Jesus.I found these scriptures on a website.They are verses to meditate on before and during labour,to remind yourself who God is to you at that moment.

Print them out or record them in your prayer journal and use them to draw strength from God during your labour.I have given these to my client/friend who I will be a doula for,she is due to give birth within the next few weeks ,she is finding it extremely useful to centre her heart on God so that He can take over during that most crucial moment!

*Scriptures *

Exodus 1:19
The midwives answered Pharaoh, Hebrew women (God-fearing women) are not like Egyptian women, they are vigorous and give birth before the midwives arrive.

Lord, thank you that I have vigor and strength to deliver this child you have given us!

Exodus 15:2
The Lord is my strength and my song. He had become my salvation.

Lord, You are my song in the light and in the dark. I will always sing to you, my Savior and my strength.

2 Samuel 22:33
It is God who arms me with strength and makes my way perfect.

Lord, You make the way of our babys delivery perfect. You cause my body to be strong and work perfectly in order to glorify yourself in the delivery of our child.

Psalm 18:6
In my distress I called to the Lord, I cried to God for help. From his temple he heard my voice; my cry came before him, into his ears.

Lord, I call to you for any help I will ever need, no matter what my situation. I call on You first and you hear my call.

Psalm 46:1-2
God is our refuge and strength, an ever-present help in trouble. Therefore we will not fear

Lord, You are the only ever-present one. Thank you for being with us during labor and delivery. I will not fear.

Psalm 139:14
I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made

Lord, You made me. You created me to carry and deliver children. Thank you for making me in such a wonderful fashion.

Isaiah 26:3
You will keep in perfect peace him whose mind is steadfast, because he trusts in you.

Lord, You are my supernatural, perfect peace. I know your peace and will know it during labor and delivery of this child. My focus is on You and your goodness.

Isaiah 40:30-31
Even youths grow tired and weary, and young men stumble and fall, but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength.

Lord, You will renew my strength during delivery. My strength will not wear out because it is from You and my hope is in You.

Isaiah 41:10
So do not fear, for I am with you. Do not be dismayed for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you. I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.

Because You, Lord, are staying with me throughout my labor and delivery, I have no reason to fear.

Isaiah 43:2
When you pass through the waters, I will be with you

Lord, thank you for not leaving us alone. Thank you for being with our baby as it passes through the waters in my womb.

Isaiah 51:12
I, even I, am He who comforts you.

Thank you, Holy Spirit, for always being my comfort. You always bring the comfort I need.

Philippians 4:13
I can do everything through him who gives me strength.

Lord, I confess I can do this through You. It is You who gives me strength.

Psalm 119:165
Great peace have they who love your law, and nothing can make them stumble.

Proverbs 14:30
A heart at peace gives life to the body.

Isaiah 54:13
and great will be your childrens peace (shalom).

Thank you, Lord for your promise of peace. I receive the peace that is mine in you, Jesus. Thank you that my babys shalom, peace and total well-being, is secure because of your faithfulness to your servants and to your Word. May your peace rule and reign and give life during my labor and the delivery of this child you have given us.


----------



## Mom To 2

PrincessBree said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> WOW FUTURE!!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And everything Bree said! haha!
> 
> Praying for a great scan on Thurs!
> 
> AFM, 5 month doc appt went great today, she had quite a time catching this rowdy baby boy to get his heartbeat read, he was all over the place. :haha: I have an ultrasound scheduled in 8 weeks because my placenta is a little low and it will hopefully move up by then, plus baby is measuring big and she wants to keep a close eye on his size. My son was big and I had bleeding problems after he was born so we can't let this one get too big for me.
> All in all it was a perfect appt! Thank you Jesus!
> 
> :hugs:Praise God!Thank You Jesus for a healthy baby boy!!Now this is interesting,what will they do if baby gets too big?And also what is considered too big?Or is it depending on the size that mom can handle?I hope your scan in 8 weeks all goes well!Lord continue to protect our sister and her dear son xxClick to expand...

Too big in my case is what my body can handle. My son was 8 lbs 14 oz. About 6 hrs after he was born I had very heavy bleeding, he had overstretched my uterus and it wasnt contracting like it should after birth. It was very scary and not something I want to repeat. I know babys can get much bigger and all goes perfect, but it didnt work that way for me.
I'm guessing she might induce me a week early, but thats just a guess.


----------



## angela2011

Mom To 2 said:


> WOW FUTURE!!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And everything Bree said! haha!
> 
> Praying for a great scan on Thurs!
> 
> AFM, 5 month doc appt went great today, she had quite a time catching this rowdy baby boy to get his heartbeat read, he was all over the place. :haha: I have an ultrasound scheduled in 8 weeks because my placenta is a little low and it will hopefully move up by then, plus baby is measuring big and she wants to keep a close eye on his size. My son was big and I had bleeding problems after he was born so we can't let this one get too big for me.
> All in all it was a perfect appt! Thank you Jesus!

Glad everything went well at your appointment. It is very common for the placenta to be low at this stage. I had this before and the doctor told me if it didn't move up it would mean a c-section but it ended up moving up. Praise God your baby boy is doing so well :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> I need prayer!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I miss my baby girl so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Praying for you that you will just be comforted in Jesus's arms. It is quite normal to be doing better some days and not so good other days. I still have days when I can't quit crying when I think of my baby boy that is in heaven and it has been a year and 10 months since I lost him. I know a few weeks ago I had a really bad day missing him so much. I am lifting you up in prayers and sending hugs your way:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> WOW FUTURE!!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> And everything Bree said! haha!
> 
> Praying for a great scan on Thurs!
> 
> AFM, 5 month doc appt went great today, she had quite a time catching this rowdy baby boy to get his heartbeat read, he was all over the place. :haha: I have an ultrasound scheduled in 8 weeks because my placenta is a little low and it will hopefully move up by then, plus baby is measuring big and she wants to keep a close eye on his size. My son was big and I had bleeding problems after he was born so we can't let this one get too big for me.
> All in all it was a perfect appt! Thank you Jesus!
> 
> :hugs:Praise God!Thank You Jesus for a healthy baby boy!!Now this is interesting,what will they do if baby gets too big?And also what is considered too big?Or is it depending on the size that mom can handle?I hope your scan in 8 weeks all goes well!Lord continue to protect our sister and her dear son xxClick to expand...
> 
> Too big in my case is what my body can handle. My son was 8 lbs 14 oz. About 6 hrs after he was born I had very heavy bleeding, he had overstretched my uterus and it wasnt contracting like it should after birth. It was very scary and not something I want to repeat. I know babys can get much bigger and all goes perfect, but it didnt work that way for me.
> I'm guessing she might induce me a week early, but thats just a guess.Click to expand...

WoW!I'm praying it all goes well this time hun!Good that their keeping a close on you!xx:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> Thank u so much girls amd thank u jesus this has really taken a huge weight off my shoulders im so gratfull.:hugs:
> 
> Still have worries tho with being high risk and sll the things that cud happen really hope baby doesnt come to early really wanna make it to the very least 36 weeks and if babs is born early i just prey he or she will b strong and survive with no problems. I know our lord is keeping baby safe inside me he is so amazing.:hugs:
> 
> Not feeling to great this morning feel and been sick but it was like yellow stuff that burnt im hoping its just normol morning sickness as i had it yestetday morning to. I just get worried about my liver. Got bloods coming up soon so thsts good.
> 
> Runnergirl awwwww hunny i so wish i cud b there with u and giv u lots of huggs and support:hugs:

Praying you are feeling better soon and the scan goes great. I still have morning sickness and sometimes it is yellow and it burns and leaves a terrible taste in my mouth so I think it is normal hun but praying you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Hope you are all well!!
> 
> I know everyone is at different places in their journey right now.But I have recognised that it is never too early to pray into a particular situation and give it all to Jesus.I found these scriptures on a website.They are verses to meditate on before and during labour,to remind yourself who God is to you at that moment.
> 
> Print them out or record them in your prayer journal and use them to draw strength from God during your labour.I have given these to my client/friend who I will be a doula for,she is due to give birth within the next few weeks ,she is finding it extremely useful to centre her heart on God so that He can take over during that most crucial moment!
> 
> *Scriptures *
> 
> Exodus 1:19
> The midwives answered Pharaoh, Hebrew women (God-fearing women) are not like Egyptian women, they are vigorous and give birth before the midwives arrive.
> 
> Lord, thank you that I have vigor and strength to deliver this child you have given us!
> 
> Exodus 15:2
> The Lord is my strength and my song. He had become my salvation.
> 
> Lord, You are my song in the light and in the dark. I will always sing to you, my Savior and my strength.
> 
> 2 Samuel 22:33
> It is God who arms me with strength and makes my way perfect.
> 
> Lord, You make the way of our babys delivery perfect. You cause my body to be strong and work perfectly in order to glorify yourself in the delivery of our child.
> 
> Psalm 18:6
> In my distress I called to the Lord, I cried to God for help. From his temple he heard my voice; my cry came before him, into his ears.
> 
> Lord, I call to you for any help I will ever need, no matter what my situation. I call on You first and you hear my call.
> 
> Psalm 46:1-2
> God is our refuge and strength, an ever-present help in trouble. Therefore we will not fear
> 
> Lord, You are the only ever-present one. Thank you for being with us during labor and delivery. I will not fear.
> 
> Psalm 139:14
> I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made
> 
> Lord, You made me. You created me to carry and deliver children. Thank you for making me in such a wonderful fashion.
> 
> Isaiah 26:3
> You will keep in perfect peace him whose mind is steadfast, because he trusts in you.
> 
> Lord, You are my supernatural, perfect peace. I know your peace and will know it during labor and delivery of this child. My focus is on You and your goodness.
> 
> Isaiah 40:30-31
> Even youths grow tired and weary, and young men stumble and fall, but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength.
> 
> Lord, You will renew my strength during delivery. My strength will not wear out because it is from You and my hope is in You.
> 
> Isaiah 41:10
> So do not fear, for I am with you. Do not be dismayed for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you. I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.
> 
> Because You, Lord, are staying with me throughout my labor and delivery, I have no reason to fear.
> 
> Isaiah 43:2
> When you pass through the waters, I will be with you
> 
> Lord, thank you for not leaving us alone. Thank you for being with our baby as it passes through the waters in my womb.
> 
> Isaiah 51:12
> I, even I, am He who comforts you.
> 
> Thank you, Holy Spirit, for always being my comfort. You always bring the comfort I need.
> 
> Philippians 4:13
> I can do everything through him who gives me strength.
> 
> Lord, I confess I can do this through You. It is You who gives me strength.
> 
> Psalm 119:165
> Great peace have they who love your law, and nothing can make them stumble.
> 
> Proverbs 14:30
> A heart at peace gives life to the body.
> 
> Isaiah 54:13
> and great will be your childrens peace (shalom).
> 
> Thank you, Lord for your promise of peace. I receive the peace that is mine in you, Jesus. Thank you that my babys shalom, peace and total well-being, is secure because of your faithfulness to your servants and to your Word. May your peace rule and reign and give life during my labor and the delivery of this child you have given us.

Thanks so much for this Bree. I am already thanking God in advance for the help he will give me during labor and delivery and for the healthy baby he will bless me with. These scriptures bring so much peace:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Hope you are all well!!
> 
> I know everyone is at different places in their journey right now.But I have recognised that it is never too early to pray into a particular situation and give it all to Jesus.I found these scriptures on a website.They are verses to meditate on before and during labour,to remind yourself who God is to you at that moment.
> 
> Print them out or record them in your prayer journal and use them to draw strength from God during your labour.I have given these to my client/friend who I will be a doula for,she is due to give birth within the next few weeks ,she is finding it extremely useful to centre her heart on God so that He can take over during that most crucial moment!
> 
> *Scriptures *
> 
> Exodus 1:19
> The midwives answered Pharaoh, Hebrew women (God-fearing women) are not like Egyptian women, they are vigorous and give birth before the midwives arrive.
> 
> Lord, thank you that I have vigor and strength to deliver this child you have given us!
> 
> Exodus 15:2
> The Lord is my strength and my song. He had become my salvation.
> 
> Lord, You are my song in the light and in the dark. I will always sing to you, my Savior and my strength.
> 
> 2 Samuel 22:33
> It is God who arms me with strength and makes my way perfect.
> 
> Lord, You make the way of our babys delivery perfect. You cause my body to be strong and work perfectly in order to glorify yourself in the delivery of our child.
> 
> Psalm 18:6
> In my distress I called to the Lord, I cried to God for help. From his temple he heard my voice; my cry came before him, into his ears.
> 
> Lord, I call to you for any help I will ever need, no matter what my situation. I call on You first and you hear my call.
> 
> Psalm 46:1-2
> God is our refuge and strength, an ever-present help in trouble. Therefore we will not fear
> 
> Lord, You are the only ever-present one. Thank you for being with us during labor and delivery. I will not fear.
> 
> Psalm 139:14
> I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made
> 
> Lord, You made me. You created me to carry and deliver children. Thank you for making me in such a wonderful fashion.
> 
> Isaiah 26:3
> You will keep in perfect peace him whose mind is steadfast, because he trusts in you.
> 
> Lord, You are my supernatural, perfect peace. I know your peace and will know it during labor and delivery of this child. My focus is on You and your goodness.
> 
> Isaiah 40:30-31
> Even youths grow tired and weary, and young men stumble and fall, but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength.
> 
> Lord, You will renew my strength during delivery. My strength will not wear out because it is from You and my hope is in You.
> 
> Isaiah 41:10
> So do not fear, for I am with you. Do not be dismayed for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you. I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.
> 
> Because You, Lord, are staying with me throughout my labor and delivery, I have no reason to fear.
> 
> Isaiah 43:2
> When you pass through the waters, I will be with you
> 
> Lord, thank you for not leaving us alone. Thank you for being with our baby as it passes through the waters in my womb.
> 
> Isaiah 51:12
> I, even I, am He who comforts you.
> 
> Thank you, Holy Spirit, for always being my comfort. You always bring the comfort I need.
> 
> Philippians 4:13
> I can do everything through him who gives me strength.
> 
> Lord, I confess I can do this through You. It is You who gives me strength.
> 
> Psalm 119:165
> Great peace have they who love your law, and nothing can make them stumble.
> 
> Proverbs 14:30
> A heart at peace gives life to the body.
> 
> Isaiah 54:13
> and great will be your childrens peace (shalom).
> 
> Thank you, Lord for your promise of peace. I receive the peace that is mine in you, Jesus. Thank you that my babys shalom, peace and total well-being, is secure because of your faithfulness to your servants and to your Word. May your peace rule and reign and give life during my labor and the delivery of this child you have given us.
> 
> Thanks so much for this Bree. I am already thanking God in advance for the help he will give me during labor and delivery and for the healthy baby he will bless me with. These
> scriptures bring so much peace:hugs:Click to expand...

Wow this is awesome i must say it made me shed a tear. Thank
Princess bree u r a true and amazing angel i believe in disguise. Love u sister bree xx:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela and Future-I thank God that these scriptures are a blessing to you both and pray that they give you peace and hope now and during your labour!!Love you both very much!!xx


----------



## Happy2BeMommy

Thank you Bree, Future, and Angela. Your welcome means so much to me! I want just one stress-free day....It seems like it's something all the time. Tonight, I have a fever and read about the research that it greatly increases risk of developmental delays so I am just trying to get rid of the fever and praying about it. I am praying for all of you as well :)


----------



## future hopes

My scans at 12 today and im like a bag of nervs promise ill let u all know how it goes:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Father we lift up our sister Jillian and ask for You to take away this fever that she has.We ask for complete healing in every part of her body in Jesus name amen.

Lord we lift up our sister Future also,we pray that You would make this to be a wonderful appointment for her.Take away nerves and give her complete peace. Let her return with a good report in Jesus name Amen 

Looking forward to hearing testimonies ladies!!!Xx


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies scan went really well and baby looking good. There 80% sure its a littlr lady but been told to double check at next scan on 14th november. Thank u all so much for ure preyers ladies and thank u jesus:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies scan went really well and baby looking good. There 80% sure its a littlr lady but been told to double check at next scan on 14th november. Thank u all so much for ure preyers ladies and thank u jesus:hugs:

Glad the scan went well. Bet it was very exciting. :happydance:


----------



## MileyMamma

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies scan went really well and baby looking good. There 80% sure its a littlr lady but been told to double check at next scan on 14th november. Thank u all so much for ure preyers ladies and thank u jesus:hugs:

Congrats on the pink bump hun :) glad all is well xx


----------



## runnergrl

Well my hcg is still at 24 and my doctor wants to do the D&C. I want another opinion. My level is dropping, and they can't explain the urgency in doing the procedure. I am waiting to see another doctor now. Thanks for your prayers ladies


----------



## angela2011

Great news future hopes glad that your scan went so well. 
happy2bemommy I pray you are feeling better and your fever has broke
Runnergrl I am praying for you. It seems like your HCG is dropping so I pray it continues to drop


Hope everyone is doing well. I am starting to pack for my trip this weekend. I want be able to get on until Tuesday after tommorow. I am going to miss you all but I will be praying for you all :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Great news future hopes glad that your scan went so well.
> happy2bemommy I pray you are feeling better and your fever has broke
> Runnergrl I am praying for you. It seems like your HCG is dropping so I pray it continues to drop
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I am starting to pack for my trip this weekend. I want be able to get on until Tuesday after tommorow. I am going to miss you all but I will be praying for you all :hugs:

Have a well deserved fun packed trip hun!I pray it all goes great for you and the family!!Enjoy!!xx :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> Well my hcg is still at 24 and my doctor wants to do the D&C. I want another opinion. My level is dropping, and they can't explain the urgency in doing the procedure. I am waiting to see another doctor now. Thanks for your prayers ladies

How many weeks has it been since your loss now hun?I think a second opinion would be very helpful at this point hun praying for you xx


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies! My charger broke on my laptop so while I wait for another one to come in, I've been without a computer at home. I am at work now at a bit of a downtime so I figured now is a good time to say hi!! :) 

happy2bemommy I am praying that God touches you and that you feel whole in every aspect! :)

Runnergrl I pray that you will see another doctor who will offer another alternative to D&C, especially since your levels are dropping.

I am doing well, ladies. I am getting antsy to tell DS (who is almost 5) about this baby, especially since I'm definitely showing! Hubby and I decided not to tell him until we find out the sex (Nov 2) but I want to tell him now!! Lol!

My charger should come in today, so I'll be able to be back on in full force this weekend!
Love you ladies!!


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies! My charger broke on my laptop so while I wait for another one to come in, I've been without a computer at home. I am at work now at a bit of a downtime so I figured now is a good time to say hi!! :)
> 
> happy2bemommy I am praying that God touches you and that you feel whole in every aspect! :)
> 
> Runnergrl I pray that you will see another doctor who will offer another alternative to D&C, especially since your levels are dropping.
> 
> I am doing well, ladies. I am getting antsy to tell DS (who is almost 5) about this baby, especially since I'm definitely showing! Hubby and I decided not to tell him until we find out the sex (Nov 2) but I want to tell him now!! Lol!
> 
> My charger should come in today, so I'll be able to be back on in full force this weekend!
> Love you ladies!!

:hug:

Hey hun!!!Great hearing from you sis!!

You are so pretty I love your new pic!!!Thas awesome that you are showing now,I can only imagine how hard it is to keep baby news from ds!!Doesthe rest of your family and friends know?

So good hearing from you hun hope u have a happy friday and a good weekend xx


----------



## fides

Praise Report!!!

So, my brother married at age 19 in 1994. His daughter was born in 2002. Just after his daughter's 9th birthday last year, his wife filed for divorce. She and the daughter moved out of his house and in with her mom about 6 months ago.

Well, my former SIL texted my mom to invite her to drive up for my niece's 10th b-day party in a few weeks. My mom texted back asking if my brother would be there. Former SIL said, yes, she and her daughter moved back in with my brother and they are all "roommates" now.

I have no idea what's going on beyond that (my brother withdrew from the family after the divorce - fell into a depression and hated being a weekend dad). SO, I am just praising the Lord that maybe this is a start at reconciliation - at the very least, my niece is now back under the roof with both of her parents. :) Prayers for reconciliation in their family.


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies sorry not been on as much but our lap top has not bren working fot a week but my OH found the problem today and its now fixed yay so ill try and get on line tommorow:thumbup:

Been having lots of trouble sleeping its been almost a week now and ive had not alot of sleep and now its 02:55 and i just cant sleep:wacko:

Hope everyone else is well sending :hugs: and :kiss: xx


----------



## angela2011

well ladies my last post until after my trip. Hope you all have a very blessed weekend and can't wait to catch up with all of you again soon. praying for all of you:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Have a great time hunny:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

fides said:


> Praise Report!!!
> 
> So, my brother married at age 19 in 1994. His daughter was born in 2002. Just after his daughter's 9th birthday last year, his wife filed for divorce. She and the daughter moved out of his house and in with her mom about 6 months ago.
> 
> Well, my former SIL texted my mom to invite her to drive up for my niece's 10th b-day party in a few weeks. My mom texted back asking if my brother would be there. Former SIL said, yes, she and her daughter moved back in with my brother and they are all "roommates" now.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on beyond that (my brother withdrew from the family after the divorce - fell into a depression and hated being a weekend dad). SO, I am just praising the Lord that maybe this is a start at reconciliation - at the very least, my niece is now back under the roof with both of her parents. :) Prayers for reconciliation in their family.

Praise God!!!This is an awesome testimony I love hearing about reconcillation .There truly is something supernatural that happens when we agree to love and cherish one another forever that bond really is not easily broken!! though there are many trials and sometimes heartache along the way .Dont know if your sil and brother are believers but this song helped me and my dh in sme difficult times whn one or both of us were ready to walk!Share it with them if you can x 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxRDc-z6EcQ


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies 

Thread has been a little quiet hope all you ladies are doing well and continuing to enjoy each moment of your journey!!

I have a question which I wanted to ask of you all!!How did you know when was the right time to start ttc?Did you and dh discuss beforehand and decide on a particular time or did you just take the no stress ntnp route?

I need advice y'all as dh and I are praying on whether we should wait a few years and get more financially stable etc before ttc again.And yet I feel as though im being bombarded with 'signs' That it is going to happen soon and we should trust in the Lord for finances etc. I need some godly guidance from women of God who have walked the path before me!!

Love and prayers for all!!xx


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Thread has been a little quiet hope all you ladies are doing well and continuing to enjoy each moment of your journey!!
> 
> I have a question which I wanted to ask of you all!!How did you know when was the right time to start ttc?Did you and dh discuss beforehand and decide on a particular time or did you just take the no stress ntnp route?
> 
> I need advice y'all as dh and I are praying on whether we should wait a few years and get more financially stable etc before ttc again.And yet I feel as though im being bombarded with 'signs' That it is going to happen soon and we should trust in the Lord for finances etc. I need some godly guidance from women of God who have walked the path before me!!
> 
> Love and prayers for all!!xx

Hi Bree!!
With our first, we were nowhere financially stable, but we were feeling signs from the Lord to start ttc. I got pregnant our first month trying and the Lord provided for us every step of the way. We were thrown multiple showers, and got tons of hand-me-downs from friends and were just blessed along the way!
With this one, we weren't trying, but I guess the Lord felt it was time! We are much better off financially, but I believe it's because it's been almost 5 years since our first was born.
Listen to the Lord. If it is truly His will, He will provide a way!


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Thread has been a little quiet hope all you ladies are doing well and continuing to enjoy each moment of your journey!!
> 
> I have a question which I wanted to ask of you all!!How did you know when was the right time to start ttc?Did you and dh discuss beforehand and decide on a particular time or did you just take the no stress ntnp route?
> 
> I need advice y'all as dh and I are praying on whether we should wait a few years and get more financially stable etc before ttc again.And yet I feel as though im being bombarded with 'signs' That it is going to happen soon and we should trust in the Lord for finances etc. I need some godly guidance from women of God who have walked the path before me!!
> 
> Love and prayers for all!!xx
> 
> Hi Bree!!
> With our first, we were nowhere financially stable, but we were feeling signs from the Lord to start ttc. I got pregnant our first month trying and the Lord provided for us every step of the way. We were thrown multiple showers, and got tons of hand-me-downs from friends and were just blessed along the way!
> With this one, we weren't trying, but I guess the Lord felt it was time! We are much better off financially, but I believe it's because it's been almost 5 years since our first was born.
> Listen to the Lord. If it is truly His will, He will provide a way!Click to expand...

Thanx for responding hun 

Its so tough when you wanna please God with your faith and trust in Him and yet you are not 110% sure exactly what He wants it's so hard!!

I would hate to delay things because of my own desires or lack of trust in Him.

We have had so many prophecies and dreams about babies so we are just trying to move in Gods timing I guess one thing is true though- we cannot make ourselves pregnant and God doesn't even need our help in the process lol.

We just want to know His will because I want for our children
to experience better then what we had where finances are concerned!!

Thanx for sharing with me hun xx


----------



## runnergrl

That's a really tough question Bree. I don't think anyone is ever fully ready, whether it finances, health, mentally, whatever. In your situation, if I can be so bold, I would suggest actively trying and if God wants to bless you with a baby, He will. If not, you won't get pregnant. I believe that with all my heart. And I know He has the power..


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree the best thing you can do is just to trust God. We went the NTNP method and I prayed that God would bless us when the time was right. I won't lie - there has definitely been some moments when I've stopped and said 'really God, you're sure this is the right time?' but I'm hanging on to the fact He knows better than me. 

On a different note, I had a doctors appointment today. All is going well with baby and he/she is head down. Doctor had a look at my scan from 25 weeks and says my placenta is lying low but she is not concerned about it now. She says there is plenty of time for it to move. I just need to be aware of the fact that if I start to bleed that is why and I need to go to hospital right away. 

Baby is very active this morning and I am loving just watching my belly wobble like a bowl of jelly! Amazing!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies. How are you all ? I had to take a break for a while. xx


----------



## future hopes

hay babe i was wondering where u where r u ok i been a little worried about u:hugs:


awwwwww bree bless ya i have to agree with runner there is never really a good time because things like health and finances get in the way id take her advice and trust in the lord u know if it happens its because he had it planed for u:hugs

so guys me and OH really wanna get married in december b4 baby arives but we r broke, oh is gonna ask his family for some help but i just cant c how were gonna do this because we just dont have any money:nope:

i really wanna get married i really wanna say my husband this time wen im in labour and not my partner i feel like its really ment to b but the mobey is a huge problem. we still need to pay off our rings which i about £400 and then theres the reg office the reception and everything else. i it wud b such a dream but were never afford it:nope:


----------



## Mom To 2

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Thread has been a little quiet hope all you ladies are doing well and continuing to enjoy each moment of your journey!!
> 
> I have a question which I wanted to ask of you all!!How did you know when was the right time to start ttc?Did you and dh discuss beforehand and decide on a particular time or did you just take the no stress ntnp route?
> 
> I need advice y'all as dh and I are praying on whether we should wait a few years and get more financially stable etc before ttc again.And yet I feel as though im being bombarded with 'signs' That it is going to happen soon and we should trust in the Lord for finances etc. I need some godly guidance from women of God who have walked the path before me!!
> 
> Love and prayers for all!!xx

If you wait till you think your financially ready, you will never be ready. Thats my thought anyway. ;) 
Out of my three, my second pregnancy was the time we were most financially ready but he was a surprise and my husband wasnt emotionally ready. (my daughter was 3 at the time but from my first marriage) I would take not being financially ready over going through the emotional worries of if he was ready to be a dad or not anyday!!! This was in 2002, when the economy was great and business was booming. 

Now we dont struggle by any means but money is much, much tighter, and a new baby will make money tighter... He asked for this baby and because he is emotionally ready it's been wonderful. 

God provides our neeeds. I believe that with all my heart I see it time and time again.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hello everyone! My name is Sarah and I've been ttc my first child for 5yrs and am trusting and believing that my heavenly father has a good plan for my life and will bless me with a bundle of joy in His perfect timing. 

I met PrincessBree when she stopped by my thread, "Christian ladies TTC..." 7 months ago and we have grown to be good friends. How amazing is she that even through her struggles, she still is interceding for all of you??? 

Bree, you are truly an amazing woman of God and Im honored to know you and be prayed for by you. You are truly Gods masterpiece and He is doing a wonderful work in your life and I look forward to all the good things He has in store for you.

And let us not lose heart and grow weary and faint in acting nobly and doing right, for in due time and at the appointed season we shall reap a harvest, if we do not loosen and relax our courage and faint. Galations 6:9 

I love you Bree and encourage you to keep the faith.

I will pray for all the ladies on this thread as well. God bless you and your precious little ones growing inside you.


----------



## future hopes

Godsjewel said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Sarah and I've been ttc my first child for 5yrs and am trusting and believing that my heavenly father has a good plan for my life and will bless me with a bundle of joy in His perfect timing.
> 
> I met PrincessBree when she stopped by my thread, "Christian ladies TTC..." 7 months ago and we have grown to be good friends. How amazing is she that even through her struggles, she still is interceding for all of you???
> 
> Bree, you are truly an amazing woman of God and Im honored to know you and be prayed for by you. You are truly Gods masterpiece and He is doing a wonderful work in your life and I look forward to all the good things He has in store for you.
> 
> And let us not lose heart and grow weary and faint in acting nobly and doing right, for in due time and at the appointed season we shall reap a harvest, if we do not loosen and relax our courage and faint. Galations 6:9
> 
> I love you Bree and encourage you to keep the faith.
> 
> I will pray for all the ladies on this thread as well. God bless you and your precious little ones growing inside you.


:hi: wow i didnt know this thread was started that long ago wow is a amazing womon she has been very supportive i believe she is a true angel from god himself. awwwwww hunny im sorry its taken so long for u to concieve, im not great at preying but wud really love to prey for u:hugs:

heavenly father plz embrace godsjewel and hold her close in ure loving strong arms, father our dear sister deservs so much to have a miricle after trying for so long plz father bless our dear sister father send her positive thoughts and lots of love father our sister really deservs this so plz bless her as u have blessed others, father i continue to thank u for ure amazing works we all love u father so very much in jesus name ARMEN:hugs:


sending u lots of hugs new friend:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

future hopes said:


> hay babe i was wondering where u where r u ok i been a little worried about u:hugs:
> 
> 
> awwwwww bree bless ya i have to agree with runner there is never really a good time because things like health and finances get in the way id take her advice and trust in the lord u know if it happens its because he had it planed for u:hugs
> 
> so guys me and OH really wanna get married in december b4 baby arives but we r broke, oh is gonna ask his family for some help but i just cant c how were gonna do this because we just dont have any money:nope:
> 
> i really wanna get married i really wanna say my husband this time wen im in labour and not my partner i feel like its really ment to b but the mobey is a huge problem. we still need to pay off our rings which i about £400 and then theres the reg office the reception and everything else. i it wud b such a dream but were never afford it:nope:

Why dont you just do the two of you for now at reg office & then save up for the glitzy bit xx


----------



## future hopes

thats wat i said hun but OH wants it to b propper with a reception and everything :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

future hopes said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! My name is Sarah and I've been ttc my first child for 5yrs and am trusting and believing that my heavenly father has a good plan for my life and will bless me with a bundle of joy in His perfect timing.
> 
> I met PrincessBree when she stopped by my thread, "Christian ladies TTC..." 7 months ago and we have grown to be good friends. How amazing is she that even through her struggles, she still is interceding for all of you???
> 
> Bree, you are truly an amazing woman of God and Im honored to know you and be prayed for by you. You are truly Gods masterpiece and He is doing a wonderful work in your life and I look forward to all the good things He has in store for you.
> 
> And let us not lose heart and grow weary and faint in acting nobly and doing right, for in due time and at the appointed season we shall reap a harvest, if we do not loosen and relax our courage and faint. Galations 6:9
> 
> I love you Bree and encourage you to keep the faith.
> 
> I will pray for all the ladies on this thread as well. God bless you and your precious little ones growing inside you.
> 
> 
> :hi: wow i didnt know this thread was started that long ago wow is a amazing womon she has been very supportive i believe she is a true angel from god himself. awwwwww hunny im sorry its taken so long for u to concieve, im not great at preying but wud really love to prey for u:hugs:
> 
> heavenly father plz embrace godsjewel and hold her close in ure loving strong arms, father our dear sister deservs so much to have a miricle after trying for so long plz father bless our dear sister father send her positive thoughts and lots of love father our sister really deservs this so plz bless her as u have blessed others, father i continue to thank u for ure amazing works we all love u father so very much in jesus name ARMEN:hugs:
> 
> 
> sending u lots of hugs new friend:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Thanks ladies for your insight into timing for baby!!I have to yield all of my fears to the Lord Again!!I don't Want to miss out on all that the Lord has for me*

GodsJewel-Sarah I cannot thank you enough for sending this message.I have felt so deflated the last 2 days and I literally had this weary feeling!This message of encouragement is timely and seriously on point!!You are truly in the Spirit!!I thank God that you are part of my life what a blessing you are to me!!Im gonna hold on to this word and allow the Lord to lift me!!!Thankyou!!!:hugs:

Future-Hun thx for your sweet words!!i pray *God will meet your need for finances.I agree with Mr&MrsB to try and persuade oh to have registry office wedding!!So many people do that and it works!!Otherwise can have a very small budget wedding and can go out for a meal with friends afterwards and everyone can each pay for their own meal!Lol know it sounds funny but folks are doing all kinds these days and pretty much anything goes!!!Would be nice to be a married couple for the Birth *and joined together under Gods wonderful blessings of marriage xx

Me&mrb2011-Hun how r u sis?Was thinking of you loads!!

Runner-How are you has a decision been made concerning d&c?

Bean order-thanx for sharing upDate on baby!!How is ur dh doing??

Momto2-Thx for your insight it spoke to me a whole lot!!!I guess it's true there never is a perfect Timing except Gods timing!!I just want complete peace but realise this may never come until I step out in faith!!


----------



## runnergrl

No D&C. I went with the second doctor's opinion. I've been bleeding for 12 days now. It's getting very old. I'm hoping its my body getting rid of everything AND my first AF all in one so I can get back to TTC!!


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> No D&C. I went with the second doctor's opinion. I've been bleeding for 12 days now. It's getting very old. I'm hoping its my body getting rid of everything AND my first AF all in one so I can get back to TTC!!

Thank God u got second opinion!!Praying for you hun as I know your really keen to get started again I ask that God would give you the desires of your heart xx


----------



## InChristAlone

future hopes said:


> hay babe i was wondering where u where r u ok i been a little worried about u:hugs:
> 
> 
> awwwwww bree bless ya i have to agree with runner there is never really a good time because things like health and finances get in the way id take her advice and trust in the lord u know if it happens its because he had it planed for u:hugs
> 
> so guys me and OH really wanna get married in december b4 baby arives but we r broke, oh is gonna ask his family for some help but i just cant c how were gonna do this because we just dont have any money:nope:
> 
> i really wanna get married i really wanna say my husband this time wen im in labour and not my partner i feel like its really ment to b but the mobey is a huge problem. we still need to pay off our rings which i about £400 and then theres the reg office the reception and everything else. i it wud b such a dream but were never afford it:nope:

Future you're in the UK aren't you? You should apply to go on the TV show 'Dont tell the Bride', they give you £12k for the wedding.. OH has to organise it, but I'm sure you could brief him!!


----------



## InChristAlone

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Thread has been a little quiet hope all you ladies are doing well and continuing to enjoy each moment of your journey!!
> 
> I have a question which I wanted to ask of you all!!How did you know when was the right time to start ttc?Did you and dh discuss beforehand and decide on a particular time or did you just take the no stress ntnp route?
> 
> I need advice y'all as dh and I are praying on whether we should wait a few years and get more financially stable etc before ttc again.And yet I feel as though im being bombarded with 'signs' That it is going to happen soon and we should trust in the Lord for finances etc. I need some godly guidance from women of God who have walked the path before me!!
> 
> Love and prayers for all!!xx

I agree with the others Bree, I think that there could always be a reason why not to TTC, but when it's God's time it's the right time. We looked at our situation objectively and saw that it was a time where it could work...as in we were trying to be wise & good stewards of our finances etc, but we just really prayed that it would happen in His time, I so trust that it is his timing and remember that every time I freak out! It helps... :) praying for wisdom and peace for you as you make this decision together :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> hay babe i was wondering where u where r u ok i been a little worried about u:hugs:
> 
> 
> awwwwww bree bless ya i have to agree with runner there is never really a good time because things like health and finances get in the way id take her advice and trust in the lord u know if it happens its because he had it planed for u:hugs
> 
> so guys me and OH really wanna get married in december b4 baby arives but we r broke, oh is gonna ask his family for some help but i just cant c how were gonna do this because we just dont have any money:nope:
> 
> i really wanna get married i really wanna say my husband this time wen im in labour and not my partner i feel like its really ment to b but the mobey is a huge problem. we still need to pay off our rings which i about £400 and then theres the reg office the reception and everything else. i it wud b such a dream but were never afford it:nope:
> 
> Future you're in the UK aren't you? You should apply to go on the TV show 'Dont tell the Bride', they give you £12k for the wedding.. OH has to organise it, but I'm sure you could brief him!!Click to expand...

Such a good idea!!They would love you I remember I actually applied to go on their show and the Producers called us!!Unfortunately they asked us to move the date forward which was something we couldn't do at that time due to university!!You should give it a try!!lool xx


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Thread has been a little quiet hope all you ladies are doing well and continuing to enjoy each moment of your journey!!
> 
> I have a question which I wanted to ask of you all!!How did you know when was the right time to start ttc?Did you and dh discuss beforehand and decide on a particular time or did you just take the no stress ntnp route?
> 
> I need advice y'all as dh and I are praying on whether we should wait a few years and get more financially stable etc before ttc again.And yet I feel as though im being bombarded with 'signs' That it is going to happen soon and we should trust in the Lord for finances etc. I need some godly guidance from women of God who have walked the path before me!!
> 
> Love and prayers for all!!xx
> 
> I agree with the others Bree, I think that there could always be a reason why not to TTC, but when it's God's time it's the right time. We looked at our situation objectively and saw that it was a time where it could work...as in we were trying to be wise & good stewards of our finances etc, but we just really prayed that it would happen in His time, I so trust that it is his timing and remember that every time I freak out! It helps... :) praying for wisdom and peace for you as you make this decision together :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanx for sharing hun!!I think since my loss my mind has changed so drastically towards having babies etc!!I just so want the best for our children but I guess!I guess the more I seek God about it the more I'm learning that giving my best is way more than money in the bank It is more about being able to provide my child with a loving Christian home and teaching them about the Lord!

God has a lot of work to do in my heart-I wanna say yes to whatever He wants!!

Xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree, dh and I still having some ups and downs. But things have been a lot better in the past couple of weeks. He is showing a lot more interest in the baby which is nice - we even worked on the nursery together this past weekend! 
I just keep praying that he will be there for me when it really matters.


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies We had a really lovely trip. It started off a bit rocky with a flat tire on the way down but once we got a new tire everything else went smoothly. The kids had a great time and the trip was such a blessing we got to have so much family time. I missed you all and pray that everyone is doing great.:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies

Its all been pretty quiet on here!!

Sorry I havent been able to get on as much this week! I have been working a lot! :hugs:

I wanted to encourage you with this scripture which has been on my heart today-

All things work together for good for those that Love God and are called according to His purposes. Romans 8:28

Sometimes we dont know, understand or cannot grasp the way things work but we can rest assured in a God who works the things in our lives which seem incomprehensible for a greater purpose-HIS PURPOSE.

Sometimes we do not understand why our husband would lose his job in the middle of a recession, especially as children of God. But God says hold on-Im working out MY purpose and not long after that dh lands a job in better location, environment with better pay. Thats all things working together!!

Sometimes we dont understand when we write a birth plan-all natural birth, no meds, home birth, soothing healing calm music scripture readings, dh mopping our brow-and instead of all of that we get an emergency C-section and have to spend 6 weeks on bed rest! WHY GOD?!And He says Dont fret my child-I Am working out my purpose in you. Only for you to go on and train to be a doctor because you are inspired by the quality of care given by the doctors who performed your C section. That was God working out His purpose!

I didnt understand when I got pregnant after 15 months of ttc only to find out it was an ectopic baby. WHY GOD?! He said-dont worry my child-I am working out my purpose in you. And months later here I am right now living in the fullness of that purpose by praying and sharing with you all!!

We are all called here with purpose. Your pregnancy is not only so that you can bring forth a bouncing baby-but so that the will of God for your life can be manifest! How wonderful it is to know that each of us are living in the centre of His purpose even right now. 

Today I encourage you to look for ways in which God has woven all of your experiences, hurts, pains, joy, breakthroughs together to make you the woman who you are today! Do not take for granted or count it as nothing when God sometimes allows for things to take place, be it good or bad because it is all part of His divine will and plan for your extraordinary life x And God is going to show His glory through your life.

Lets thank Him together, for the very fact that He is working in our lives right now!!

Love you all!!xx


----------



## Mom To 2

Thanks so much Bree. What a wonderful reminder that He is always in control, even when you dont understand the reasoning for whats going on. I'm going the go back over my life over the next few days and really think about things. I'm going to praise and thank my Father for each time he worked things out for good, just as His word promised.

AFM, I'm doing very good. Baby is great, he is very active and his movement has gotten stronger over the past few days so I can feel him even when I'm walking around and not sitting or laying down. 
Please keep my Dad in your prayers today. Hes headed into surgery to get a blocked artery in his neck cleared. He is very worried about the surgery, living through it, and recovery after.


----------



## angela2011

Thanks Bree that is so true. I know when I went through some tough trails going through them I could not see why and now as I look back I can see the purpose God had in store for me and the closeness it has brought me with God. We might not understand sometimes but God always knows what he his doing and always brings us through the trails.:hugs:

mom to 2 I am praying for your dad that all will go well with his surgery. That God will comfort him and take away any fears and that recovery will go smooth and fast.:hugs:

I have not been able to get on as much as the kids are all out of school this week and have been keeping me busy but I am praying for all of you. I am fixing to leave for my ultrasound with the specialist and I will get back the results of some of the test they have run. I am looking forward to getting to see my baby again. I will post when I get back Love you all:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Momto2- Amen!!I know God will show you that He was there along as you go back over your life!!I love Gods promise that He will never leave nor forsake us!!Its so comforting to know!!Your little boy sounds amazingly cute hun!Must be amazing to feel him growing inside you!I pray that he continues to grow stronger each and every day!!

God we just lift up our sisters Dad to You.This morning we have been sharing about how all things work together for the good of those that love You.And that You are working purpose in us.Well we pray this truth over MomTo2's dad and ask that You will settle his anxious heart with this o Lord.God we ask that You will be the doctor,the surgeon and the healer to him.Please let Your hand of protection cover him and cause him to make a full,total,recovery.We come into agreement and declare that he is healed,in Jesus name!Amen,thank You Jesus!!xx

Angela-I'm glad you are encouraged hun!! You have always got wonderful testimonies of the Lords faithfulness to you.Its so encouraging!!

I can imagine your house is buzzing right now lol well I hope you have enjoyed family time this week!How many children do you havein total?

Dear Lord,we ask for You to be with our sister on her appointment!Let the results be good Lord,let Your perfect will be done!Thank You for all You have done in our sisters life and all that You are going to do!In Jesus name AMen!


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies ive not been on for a few days lots been goin on. Im on my phone at mo and just wanted to ask u all todau to prey for my grandad he is gavi g a scan to c if his cancer has spread he really not been well cud u all prey the scan goes well snd my grandad gets better. Thank u ladies. Really upset today amd worried cx:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies ive not been on for a few days lots been goin on. Im on my phone at mo and just wanted to ask u all todau to prey for my grandad he is gavi g a scan to c if his cancer has spread he really not been well cud u all prey the scan goes well snd my grandad gets better. Thank u ladies. Really upset today amd worried cx:hugs:

Lord we just lift up Futures granddad to you today. We ask for You to stop that cancer in its tracks from spreading to any other part of his body. God our bodies are a temple for You to dwell and cancer does not belong in this mans body. We ask Lord, for a miracle for him today. And we believe by faith that You will come through. No matter what the outcome You are still worthy to be praised. We also pray for Future and the rest of her family. We ask that You will surround them all with Your love and peace right now Daddy. Please give them the strength that they need to get through this rough season that they have been going through. We thank You in advance.

In Jesus name 

Amen


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Momto2- Amen!!I know God will show you that He was there along as you go back over your life!!I love Gods promise that He will never leave nor forsake us!!Its so comforting to know!!Your little boy sounds amazingly cute hun!Must be amazing to feel him growing inside you!I pray that he continues to grow stronger each and every day!!
> 
> God we just lift up our sisters Dad to You.This morning we have been sharing about how all things work together for the good of those that love You.And that You are working purpose in us.Well we pray this truth over MomTo2's dad and ask that You will settle his anxious heart with this o Lord.God we ask that You will be the doctor,the surgeon and the healer to him.Please let Your hand of protection cover him and cause him to make a full,total,recovery.We come into agreement and declare that he is healed,in Jesus name!Amen,thank You Jesus!!xx
> 
> Angela-I'm glad you are encouraged hun!! You have always got wonderful testimonies of the Lords faithfulness to you.Its so encouraging!!
> 
> I can imagine your house is buzzing right now lol well I hope you have enjoyed family time this week!How many children do you havein total?
> 
> Dear Lord,we ask for You to be with our sister on her appointment!Let the results be good Lord,let Your perfect will be done!Thank You for all You have done in our sisters life and all that You are going to do!In Jesus name AMen!

Thank you for the prayer Bree you must have known that I needed it. I had a very scary visit. The tech took along time looking and was very quite. All other times the tech does the ultrasound you get dressed and go to the doctor's office and he comes in to talk to you. This time she left the room came back in and looked some more and told me to stay there that the doctor would be in shortly. I knew something was wrong and tears came to my eyes and I started praying. The doctor came in shortly after and told me my test for trisomy 21,18 an 13 came back normal and then asked me do I know that I have some cyst on my left ovary but they were not to big so nothing to worry about and he did another ultrasound and told me the baby has SUA which means umbilical cord only has 1 artery (they normally have 2). He said in almost all cases baby has no problems from just having one artery but it could be a marker for trisomy 21 but my test I took already came back normal for that. He said I could have a amino which be 100 percent accurate or a dna test called materniT21 plus and that would be 99 percent accurate and it was just a simple blood test so I opted for that which should be back in 2 weeks. He said baby looks great the only other thing only having one artery could cause the baby to grow at a slow rate but he said baby had no issue with growth at this time infact the baby is measuring bigger by 5 days. Just another trail the Lord will bring me through Please keep me and baby in your prayers. I have 4 kids at home now 3 boys ages 12, 8, and 5 and my daughter age 3.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies ive not been on for a few days lots been goin on. Im on my phone at mo and just wanted to ask u all todau to prey for my grandad he is gavi g a scan to c if his cancer has spread he really not been well cud u all prey the scan goes well snd my grandad gets better. Thank u ladies. Really upset today amd worried cx:hugs:

Praying for you and your grandfather:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Momto2- Amen!!I know God will show you that He was there along as you go back over your life!!I love Gods promise that He will never leave nor forsake us!!Its so comforting to know!!Your little boy sounds amazingly cute hun!Must be amazing to feel him growing inside you!I pray that he continues to grow stronger each and every day!!
> 
> God we just lift up our sisters Dad to You.This morning we have been sharing about how all things work together for the good of those that love You.And that You are working purpose in us.Well we pray this truth over MomTo2's dad and ask that You will settle his anxious heart with this o Lord.God we ask that You will be the doctor,the surgeon and the healer to him.Please let Your hand of protection cover him and cause him to make a full,total,recovery.We come into agreement and declare that he is healed,in Jesus name!Amen,thank You Jesus!!xx
> 
> Angela-I'm glad you are encouraged hun!! You have always got wonderful testimonies of the Lords faithfulness to you.Its so encouraging!!
> 
> I can imagine your house is buzzing right now lol well I hope you have enjoyed family time this week!How many children do you havein total?
> 
> Dear Lord,we ask for You to be with our sister on her appointment!Let the results be good Lord,let Your perfect will be done!Thank You for all You have done in our sisters life and all that You are going to do!In Jesus name AMen!
> 
> Thank you for the prayer Bree you must have known that I needed it. I had a very scary visit. The tech took along time looking and was very quite. All other times the tech does the ultrasound you get dressed and go to the doctor's office and he comes in to talk to you. This time she left the room came back in and looked some more and told me to stay there that the doctor would be in shortly. I knew something was wrong and tears came to my eyes and I started praying. The doctor came in shortly after and told me my test for trisomy 21,18 an 13 came back normal and then asked me do I know that I have some cyst on my left ovary but they were not to big so nothing to worry about and he did another ultrasound and told me the baby has SUA which means umbilical cord only has 1 artery (they normally have 2). He said in almost all cases baby has no problems from just having one artery but it could be a marker for trisomy 21 but my test I took already came back normal for that. He said I could have a amino which be 100 percent accurate or a dna test called materniT21 plus and that would be 99 percent accurate and it was just a simple blood test so I opted for that which should be back in 2 weeks. He said baby looks great the only other thing only having one artery could cause the baby to grow at a slow rate but he said baby had no issue with growth at this time infact the baby is measuring bigger by 5 days. Just another trail the Lord will bring me through Please keep me and baby in your prayers. I have 4 kids at home now 3 boys ages 12, 8, and 5 and my daughter age 3.:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Woman of God-I already see victory coming your way!!

I totally 110% agree with you that this is just "another trial that God is going to bring you through".The Lord is with you all the way on this one,and He will work it all out in His way.I stand with you and your family on this and ask for God to protect your babies one artery and that God would do a miracle with the one that baby has!Our God doesn't need a whole lot to work a miracle for us!

Hun since day 1 I have said it,and I will say it over,again and again,I admire your strength as a woman of God,a mother and a SURVIVOR!This is just another leg to the testimony :hugs:

Love you dearly sis and praying for you and :baby:!xx


----------



## angela2011

:hugs:


PrincessBree said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Momto2- Amen!!I know God will show you that He was there along as you go back over your life!!I love Gods promise that He will never leave nor forsake us!!Its so comforting to know!!Your little boy sounds amazingly cute hun!Must be amazing to feel him growing inside you!I pray that he continues to grow stronger each and every day!!
> 
> God we just lift up our sisters Dad to You.This morning we have been sharing about how all things work together for the good of those that love You.And that You are working purpose in us.Well we pray this truth over MomTo2's dad and ask that You will settle his anxious heart with this o Lord.God we ask that You will be the doctor,the surgeon and the healer to him.Please let Your hand of protection cover him and cause him to make a full,total,recovery.We come into agreement and declare that he is healed,in Jesus name!Amen,thank You Jesus!!xx
> 
> Angela-I'm glad you are encouraged hun!! You have always got wonderful testimonies of the Lords faithfulness to you.Its so encouraging!!
> 
> I can imagine your house is buzzing right now lol well I hope you have enjoyed family time this week!How many children do you havein total?
> 
> Dear Lord,we ask for You to be with our sister on her appointment!Let the results be good Lord,let Your perfect will be done!Thank You for all You have done in our sisters life and all that You are going to do!In Jesus name AMen!
> 
> Thank you for the prayer Bree you must have known that I needed it. I had a very scary visit. The tech took along time looking and was very quite. All other times the tech does the ultrasound you get dressed and go to the doctor's office and he comes in to talk to you. This time she left the room came back in and looked some more and told me to stay there that the doctor would be in shortly. I knew something was wrong and tears came to my eyes and I started praying. The doctor came in shortly after and told me my test for trisomy 21,18 an 13 came back normal and then asked me do I know that I have some cyst on my left ovary but they were not to big so nothing to worry about and he did another ultrasound and told me the baby has SUA which means umbilical cord only has 1 artery (they normally have 2). He said in almost all cases baby has no problems from just having one artery but it could be a marker for trisomy 21 but my test I took already came back normal for that. He said I could have a amino which be 100 percent accurate or a dna test called materniT21 plus and that would be 99 percent accurate and it was just a simple blood test so I opted for that which should be back in 2 weeks. He said baby looks great the only other thing only having one artery could cause the baby to grow at a slow rate but he said baby had no issue with growth at this time infact the baby is measuring bigger by 5 days. Just another trail the Lord will bring me through Please keep me and baby in your prayers. I have 4 kids at home now 3 boys ages 12, 8, and 5 and my daughter age 3.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Woman of God-I already see victory coming your way!!
> 
> I totally 110% agree with you that this is just "another trial that God is going to bring you through".The Lord is with you all the way on this one,and He will work it all out in His way.I stand with you and your family on this and ask for God to protect your babies one artery and that God would do a miracle with the one that baby has!Our God doesn't need a whole lot to work a miracle for us!
> 
> Hun since day 1 I have said it,and I will say it over,again and again,I admire your strength as a woman of God,a mother and a SURVIVOR!This is just another leg to the testimony :hugs:
> 
> Love you dearly sis and praying for you and :baby:!xxClick to expand...

Thank you . you really have a way of making people feel better and you are such a light love you and thank you for your prayers


----------



## Mom To 2

Angela you are shining with your faith in our Father and it is wonderful to be a part of!! Keeping you and baby in my prayers.

Thanks for the prayers for my Dad during his surgery today. It was a roller coaster of emotions. He was in surgery to have an artery in his neck cleared that was 90% blocked. He was in surgery for 2 1/2 hrs, surgery went great, then in ICU about 4 hrs later he stated to bleed from his neck, it started to swell and he was in terrible pain. The surgeon was called back and he was taken back into surgery. A gland had somehow been injured during the first surgery and after another 2 hrs in surgery he's back out was it repaired and praying all is well now.

My Dad will be 74 yrs next month. He never accepted Christ until he was 71!!! Can you believe what an amazing blessing it is to hear him say his surgery was in God's hands and he was trusting in Him!?!?! Also if I'm needing prayer he tells me he's praying for me.... it's just amazing to me and makes my heart sing!! 
NEVER stop praying for salvation, some take 71 yrs to answer His call. :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

Im sorry i have been MIA lately. Its been a busy, and challenging past 10 days or so. I am still bleeding 5 1/2 weeks after my loss. I am sick and tired of doctors appointments, having blood drawn, getting ultrasounds, and no baby. This is the hardest, most horrible experience of my life. i know i sound so negative and I am usually not that way, but I just cant find the silver lining in all of this. In any of this. Why cant I be one of the ladies who bleeds for two weeks, ovulates on time, and has AF within a month of her MC? Why did I lose my baby at 12 weeks and not 5? Why do 15 year old girls get pregnant, dont want their babies, yet I lose mine who was loved, planned and wanted before conception? What is God trying to show me? I know I will have another child, i know I will.. but being in the midst of all of this sadness, and when literally every woman of childbearing age around me is winding up pregnant, just plain sucks. Im sorry I had to get that off my chest. Obviously I need prayer.

I just took 4 cytotec pills. They are supposed to induce cramps and heavy bleeding and 'speed up the process' but can be very painful as well. I'm not looking forward to the pain, but I am looking forward to an end to the bleeding. Seriously, how much blood can one person lose??


----------



## sportysgirl

runnergrl said:


> Im sorry i have been MIA lately. Its been a busy, and challenging past 10 days or so. I am still bleeding 5 1/2 weeks after my loss. I am sick and tired of doctors appointments, having blood drawn, getting ultrasounds, and no baby. This is the hardest, most horrible experience of my life. i know i sound so negative and I am usually not that way, but I just cant find the silver lining in all of this. In any of this. Why cant I be one of the ladies who bleeds for two weeks, ovulates on time, and has AF within a month of her MC? Why did I lose my baby at 12 weeks and not 5? Why do 15 year old girls get pregnant, dont want their babies, yet I lose mine who was loved, planned and wanted before conception? What is God trying to show me? I know I will have another child, i know I will.. but being in the midst of all of this sadness, and when literally every woman of childbearing age around me is winding up pregnant, just plain sucks. Im sorry I had to get that off my chest. Obviously I need prayer.
> 
> I just took 4 cytotec pills. They are supposed to induce cramps and heavy bleeding and 'speed up the process' but can be very painful as well. I'm not looking forward to the pain, but I am looking forward to an end to the bleeding. Seriously, how much blood can one person lose??

Runnergirl I cant even imagine what you are going through. I hope you have a supportive family and friends to help you through. 
I am thinking of you and praying. :kiss:


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much bree and the other girls for preying for my grandad, the latest is he had a good night last night and drs mite b sending him home today but were just waiting on the scan results. i just wish there was a complete cure to this evil illness:cry:


----------



## future hopes

sportysgirl said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry i have been MIA lately. Its been a busy, and challenging past 10 days or so. I am still bleeding 5 1/2 weeks after my loss. I am sick and tired of doctors appointments, having blood drawn, getting ultrasounds, and no baby. This is the hardest, most horrible experience of my life. i know i sound so negative and I am usually not that way, but I just cant find the silver lining in all of this. In any of this. Why cant I be one of the ladies who bleeds for two weeks, ovulates on time, and has AF within a month of her MC? Why did I lose my baby at 12 weeks and not 5? Why do 15 year old girls get pregnant, dont want their babies, yet I lose mine who was loved, planned and wanted before conception? What is God trying to show me? I know I will have another child, i know I will.. but being in the midst of all of this sadness, and when literally every woman of childbearing age around me is winding up pregnant, just plain sucks. Im sorry I had to get that off my chest. Obviously I need prayer.
> 
> I just took 4 cytotec pills. They are supposed to induce cramps and heavy bleeding and 'speed up the process' but can be very painful as well. I'm not looking forward to the pain, but I am looking forward to an end to the bleeding. Seriously, how much blood can one person lose??
> 
> Runnergirl I cant even imagine what you are going through. I hope you have a supportive family and friends to help you through.
> I am thinking of you and praying. :kiss:Click to expand...


runnergirl im so sorry this is such a long process i had a mc at 11 weeks and i can the bleeding being so heavy i ended up having a d and c in the end because the bleeding was really heavy and i got sick. runner ure really in my thoughts and i prey this ends for u soon i wish i had other words of comfort i wish i cud b with u and support u i will continue to keep u in my thoughts and preyers, and im sending u all my love :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

MomTo2- :) I thank God for intervening!!God is so good may he make a full recovery in Jesus name!!What an amazing encouragement to know that your dad came to the Lord at such a late time of life!!I know for sure there some folks im prayin for expecting God to rock their world lol He is soo good!!Thanks for update hun!!!Xx

Runner-Babe all of your questions are valid and God is not mad at you for being so real.I am so sad to hear that This is taking so long I cnt imagine the pain and I'm at a loss for words x 

Father God Your in control even when we don't understand what You are doing especially when the process is so painful.Lord we ask that You will comfort our sister.God surround her with Your wings of protection during this storm.We know and trust o lord that when the rain stops pouring her rainbow is going to come,but while she waits please her the strength to get through each day Lord.Please also be with her Dh and Ds as they support her through this difficult time.We thank You in advance.In Jesus name Amen!!!Xx

Future-we will continue to pray for your family!I agree I wanna see this disease bow to the name of Jesus!Theres a series channel four are doing called stand up and they are doing events to raise money to go to cancer research.Ive always said we can send man to the moon but no cure for cancer?!Hmmm!

Love you ladies hope everyone is having a great weekend!!xx


----------



## angela2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Angela you are shining with your faith in our Father and it is wonderful to be a part of!! Keeping you and baby in my prayers.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers for my Dad during his surgery today. It was a roller coaster of emotions. He was in surgery to have an artery in his neck cleared that was 90% blocked. He was in surgery for 2 1/2 hrs, surgery went great, then in ICU about 4 hrs later he stated to bleed from his neck, it started to swell and he was in terrible pain. The surgeon was called back and he was taken back into surgery. A gland had somehow been injured during the first surgery and after another 2 hrs in surgery he's back out was it repaired and praying all is well now.
> 
> My Dad will be 74 yrs next month. He never accepted Christ until he was 71!!! Can you believe what an amazing blessing it is to hear him say his surgery was in God's hands and he was trusting in Him!?!?! Also if I'm needing prayer he tells me he's praying for me.... it's just amazing to me and makes my heart sing!!
> NEVER stop praying for salvation, some take 71 yrs to answer His call. :happydance:

praying all is going well with your dad and that he has a fast recovery. It is truely amazing and wonderful that your dad was saved at 71 goes to show God never gives up on us no mater how old we are:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> Im sorry i have been MIA lately. Its been a busy, and challenging past 10 days or so. I am still bleeding 5 1/2 weeks after my loss. I am sick and tired of doctors appointments, having blood drawn, getting ultrasounds, and no baby. This is the hardest, most horrible experience of my life. i know i sound so negative and I am usually not that way, but I just cant find the silver lining in all of this. In any of this. Why cant I be one of the ladies who bleeds for two weeks, ovulates on time, and has AF within a month of her MC? Why did I lose my baby at 12 weeks and not 5? Why do 15 year old girls get pregnant, dont want their babies, yet I lose mine who was loved, planned and wanted before conception? What is God trying to show me? I know I will have another child, i know I will.. but being in the midst of all of this sadness, and when literally every woman of childbearing age around me is winding up pregnant, just plain sucks. Im sorry I had to get that off my chest. Obviously I need prayer.
> 
> I just took 4 cytotec pills. They are supposed to induce cramps and heavy bleeding and 'speed up the process' but can be very painful as well. I'm not looking forward to the pain, but I am looking forward to an end to the bleeding. Seriously, how much blood can one person lose??

I am so sorry you are having such a rough time . I am praying the medicine works and you can get the process over and that God will take the pain away. It is so hard sometimes to understand God's plan. I remember feeling how unfair it was to be over half way done with pregnancy and then to lose my son that late in pregnancy but with time have come to see that I am so thankful for each day I got with him and would not trade that time for anything in the world. Just remember our babies are not lost if we know where they are. You are in my constant prayers:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> Thank u so much bree and the other girls for preying for my grandad, the latest is he had a good night last night and drs mite b sending him home today but were just waiting on the scan results. i just wish there was a complete cure to this evil illness:cry:

keeping your grandfather in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## Kellen

Hello Everyone,

I need some prayers for a couple of different issues. 

1) My grandfather was diagnosed with severely advanced lung and chest cancer. He is opting to forgo radiation and try pain management. It is believed that the cancer has spread to his brain and entire body, but he doesn't want to know. 

2) Today is my birthday, but it was also supposed to be my due date. This is my second pregnancy of 2012 and I am very, very happy to be having a healthy baby in February, but I am still dealing with prior emotional issues from my miscarriage. I love the baby I am carrying, but I also (at times, which makes me feel horrible) resent her because I am supposed to already have a baby or be going into labor soon. I feel like I betrayed my first baby by conceiving again so soon. I know this isn't true, but it still hurts. So prayers please.


----------



## angela2011

Kellen said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need some prayers for a couple of different issues.
> 
> 1) My grandfather was diagnosed with severely advanced lung and chest cancer. He is opting to forgo radiation and try pain management. It is believed that the cancer has spread to his brain and entire body, but he doesn't want to know.
> 
> 2) Today is my birthday, but it was also supposed to be my due date. This is my second pregnancy of 2012 and I am very, very happy to be having a healthy baby in February, but I am still dealing with prior emotional issues from my miscarriage. I love the baby I am carrying, but I also (at times, which makes me feel horrible) resent her because I am supposed to already have a baby or be going into labor soon. I feel like I betrayed my first baby by conceiving again so soon. I know this isn't true, but it still hurts. So prayers please.

So sorry about your grandfather and will keep him in my prayers. So sorry for your first lost and Praise God he blessed you with another baby so soon. I lost a baby at 22 weeks and what helps me and my family is we celebrate his birthday giving him his special day that we remember him. We order him a special birthday flower arrangement for his grave and visit his grave and have him a birthday cake. This is a very private party we have him with just me my husband and kids and they say a few things they want to tell their little brother and it really helps. Maybe you can set a day weather it be his/her due date or the day you lost the baby and make that a special day for that baby weather it be sending up a balloon for the baby or just writing a special note for the baby that may help with the feeling that you betrayed the baby you lost (which you didnot by the way). We all grieve in different ways. I know it just helped me to have a special day for my son and really helped my kids as well. Sending prayers up for you that God will give you peace and comfort during this time.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Good morning Ladies I hope you all are doing well. We have finally decided on a name for my son. We have been giving all our kids bibical names and having so many boys we have been finding it hard because we feel like we are running out of boys names but we have decided on the name Ethan for this baby which means strong and enduring . I also decided to give Ethan the middle name of the son I lost as a way of honoring the son I lost but when I told my sister I was naming this baby Ethan David she didn't think it was a good idea. In her view she seen it as I was trying to make this baby into the baby that I lost and this baby will resent me for that but that is not at all what I am trying to do. In my view people name babies in honor of someone they loved and that was special to them such as a parent or grandparent. So by giving this baby the middle name of his big brother that is no longer with us I could honor my lost son . My oldest sister was born stillborn and my sister said she would have been upset if my mom would have named her after my sister that was lost because she is her own person. She said it was my choice but she wouldn't do it. What do you ladies think should I find another middle name or do you think using David as the middle name would be okay. I don't want to disrespect Ethan or David in anyway. What are your honest opinions:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Happy Monday ladies!
Just stopping in to say hi! 
Nothing new with me, except that my heart rate monitor came today! I can't wait to get off or work and give it a try!!
God bless you all :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Kellen thinking if you and your family. Sending you lots of prayers and support.

:kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello to all!!How is everyone doing??

Kellen-I will keep your grandad in prayer.i know anniversarys due dates and milestones are especially difficult after a loss.Your baby knows that you love him/her and they cn feel that love because you are the only person that they have ever known!Dont feel guilty for feeling the way that you do-you are entitled to grieve in your own way.I pray God will comfort you at this time and put special people in your life to encourage you xx

Angela-What an awesome name it sounds so strong and Resilient!!lol praise God for your son!!XxAs for the name thing I named the baby I lOst Gabriel and I will be using that name or Gabriella (if a girl) as a middle name for my child when I conceive.I believe and agree it is a way of legacy for the baby that didnt live but still they are honoured just as any other child that you have had.Your baby was and is very much still a huge part of your family so why not give your new baby his name?I think its a beautiful thing to and im sure baby is smiling down from heaven cos of it-go with your hearts decision and make no apologies :) Xx


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies! So sorry I have not stopped in for a while, but I have been thinking of you all and praying for all of my sisters.

Could I ask for a special prayer this evening for myself and my husband? I can't give details at the moment, but I hope I can soon, a sensitive, trying time at the moment....
I truly cherish all of your prayers....

I ask god to please be with each of you, that however you need to feel god in your life at the moment, he will be with you. God bless you all....


----------



## melenarz

angela2011 said:


> Good morning Ladies I hope you all are doing well. We have finally decided on a name for my son. We have been giving all our kids bibical names and having so many boys we have been finding it hard because we feel like we are running out of boys names but we have decided on the name Ethan for this baby which means strong and enduring . I also decided to give Ethan the middle name of the son I lost as a way of honoring the son I lost but when I told my sister I was naming this baby Ethan David she didn't think it was a good idea. In her view she seen it as I was trying to make this baby into the baby that I lost and this baby will resent me for that but that is not at all what I am trying to do. In my view people name babies in honor of someone they loved and that was special to them such as a parent or grandparent. So by giving this baby the middle name of his big brother that is no longer with us I could honor my lost son . My oldest sister was born stillborn and my sister said she would have been upset if my mom would have named her after my sister that was lost because she is her own person. She said it was my choice but she wouldn't do it. What do you ladies think should I find another middle name or do you think using David as the middle name would be okay. I don't want to disrespect Ethan or David in anyway. What are your honest opinions:hugs:

I have a good friend who lost her son at 12 weeks. When she became pregnant with her final child, a daughter, she gave her the middle name of her older brother in a sense. His name was Gabriel. Her daughter is named Ava Gabrielle. I think it is a good idea. You can then explain to your son one day that you aren't replacing his brother with him, so to speak, but you wanted him to carry on the memory of his brother in a very special way. I think if explained right, your son will have a special connection with his brother. God bless


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies! So sorry I have not stopped in for a while, but I have been thinking of you all and praying for all of my sisters.
> 
> Could I ask for a special prayer this evening for myself and my husband? I can't give details at the moment, but I hope I can soon, a sensitive, trying time at the moment....
> I truly cherish all of your prayers....
> 
> I ask god to please be with each of you, that however you need to feel god in your life at the moment, he will be with you. God bless you all....

Lifting you and your husband up in prayer. we have missed you hun and you have been in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Thanks Bree and melenarz for the support. Me and husband have decided to go with the name Ethan David because it just feels right to us. I have been wanting to use the middle name David since I found out it was a boy just didn't expect the reaction from my sister. I know she didn't mean anything by it but since she has never had a loss before it is harder for her to understand. She couldn't really understand why I would drive 19 miles further to see my specialist when they have one office only 15 miles from house and the other office is 34 miles away but I just can't bear going to the office that I found out my son's heart was no longer beating so it is easier to drive the 34 miles than to have to relive that moment in my mind again. She was a great help when I lost my son and I love her to death she just has a hard time understanding sometimes:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Hello Ladies- Melenarz and Angela- still praying for you.

*Kellen*-i totally understad what you are going through. Happy Birthday (its my birthday today too!) but i can undertsand your sadness surrounding this day too being your lost child's due date.. You will always share a birthday with this baby.. Im sorry y are having feelings of guilt, and anger or whatever else you are feeling. It is ok to feel that way! :hugs: to you sweet girl. I know I will have similar feelings when i am pregnant (God willing) in March when my Ella was due to be born. Maybe I will look back to you for advice on how to get through that hard time. 

Others, i am forgetting some as I type, but you are all in my prayers.....lets see, Bre, Sporty, Future-All of you! I pray for you daily. I share in your joys and mourn with you in your sorrow..

I am still waiting for the results from last week's blood work. I cant believe it. Why is it taking so long? I am still spotting but definitely not bleeding anymore. i want to have a good, happy birthday, but I cant until I get my test results back. Can I ask for you to pray for my (future) pregnancy? Pray that my body is prepared, that it is a safe, comfortable, healthy environment and that everything goes smoothly! I'm ready!


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> Hello Ladies- Melenarz and Angela- still praying for you.
> 
> *Kellen*-i totally understad what you are going through. Happy Birthday (its my birthday today too!) but i can undertsand your sadness surrounding this day too being your lost child's due date.. You will always share a birthday with this baby.. Im sorry y are having feelings of guilt, and anger or whatever else you are feeling. It is ok to feel that way! :hugs: to you sweet girl. I know I will have similar feelings when i am pregnant (God willing) in March when my Ella was due to be born. Maybe I will look back to you for advice on how to get through that hard time.
> 
> Others, i am forgetting some as I type, but you are all in my prayers.....lets see, Bre, Sporty, Future-All of you! I pray for you daily. I share in your joys and mourn with you in your sorrow..
> 
> I am still waiting for the results from last week's blood work. I cant believe it. Why is it taking so long? I am still spotting but definitely not bleeding anymore. i want to have a good, happy birthday, but I cant until I get my test results back. Can I ask for you to pray for my (future) pregnancy? Pray that my body is prepared, that it is a safe, comfortable, healthy environment and that everything goes smoothly! I'm ready!


Praying for you runner, and your future baby, and Ella. It might sound odd, but something that gives me comfort when I miss my baby is the thought that my baby, and your Ella, and all the others who went too early are friends in heaven and having fun together! Maybe it's weird, but I find comfort in it. You will have your baby one day, very soon I pray!! ;)


----------



## runnergrl

I am getting the D&C tomorrow at 7am


----------



## sportysgirl

runnergrl said:


> I am getting the D&C tomorrow at 7am

Thinking of you. Hope all goes ok. Will send you prayers. :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies!!

Hope that you are doing well!!

Angela-I'm so glad that you are following your heart on the names decision x

Melanarz-Soo good to hear from you sis!I have been thinking of you often.I will for sure pray for you!!I ask that the Lord will give your the desires of your heart!xx

Runner-Hun I am praying for you that God will be with you during the d&c and that He will guide the hands of your doctors and take full control.I know that God will bring restoration to you and your family.After the rain,your rainbow is gonna come.We all love you dearly and pray the best for you xx

Sportysgirl-Hey hun!Praying for you,thank you for always praying for us!!xx

Please can I request that you pray for my client/friend as she is in early stages of labour right now.As Im her doula,We are still home going through it.But please pray for a quick delivery and that the Lord will bring her sweet baby into the world safely!

Thanks ladies love you all xx


----------



## angela2011

Bree I am sending prayers up for your friend that she will have a safe quick and happy delivery. Also praying for you Bree that God will give you strength and energy if labor happens to go on for a while.:hugs:

Runnergrl praying for you that your D&C goes well and that all of this will be done and you will go on to concieve again quickly.:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Runner girl will b thinking of u and sending u love:hugs:

Sorry not been on for a few days ladies thing is because im loged on on my phone it says im online wen im not its just that i hav forgoten to log out on my phone:dohh:

Sending u all:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks. I need the prayers


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> I am getting the D&C tomorrow at 7am

Praying for you and hoping that this will be over completely for you soon so you can begin go heal. Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Good morning ladies.....
I finally have the courage to tell you, I took 2 tests on Monday, both were positive! So, it appears we are pregnant again. While I am so happy and thanking god, I am also extremely nervous and scared after having lost our first pregnancy. I haven't called the doctor yet. My husband will be in Germany next week for work and we've decided to make an appointment when he gets home. Take things a little slower this time. 
Please keep us is your prayers that everything will go smooth this time and that we will have our baby in June. 
Wr decided not to tell anyone this time until 3 months. Depending how quickly I start to show, we may wait and see if we find out the gender before telling.
Thank you all for the wonderful support you give.....

Elated, scared and anxious!!


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Good morning ladies.....
> I finally have the courage to tell you, I took 2 tests on Monday, both were positive! So, it appears we are pregnant again. While I am so happy and thanking god, I am also extremely nervous and scared after having lost our first pregnancy. I haven't called the doctor yet. My husband will be in Germany next week for work and we've decided to make an appointment when he gets home. Take things a little slower this time.
> Please keep us is your prayers that everything will go smooth this time and that we will have our baby in June.
> Wr decided not to tell anyone this time until 3 months. Depending how quickly I start to show, we may wait and see if we find out the gender before telling.
> Thank you all for the wonderful support you give.....
> 
> Elated, scared and anxious!!

Reading this bought tears of joy to my eyes and I just started praising God.


Dear Lord what a blessing to hear of our sisters wonderful news. It is so awesome Lord to see a prayer answered and I just want to say Thank You Jesus for this wonderful gift you have blessed my dear sister with. Lord I pray that you will wrap your loving arms around melenarz and her baby and that this baby will be healthy and strong and she will be holding her healthy baby in June. Please bring her peace and comfort and take away all her fears. Thank you Lord for such a blessing Amen

So thrilled for you:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I am getting the D&C tomorrow at 7am
> 
> Praying for you and hoping that this will be over completely for you soon so you can begin go heal. Hugs! :hugs:Click to expand...




melenarz said:


> Good morning ladies.....
> I finally have the courage to tell you, I took 2 tests on Monday, both were positive! So, it appears we are pregnant again. While I am so happy and thanking god, I am also extremely nervous and scared after having lost our first pregnancy. I haven't called the doctor yet. My husband will be in Germany next week for work and we've decided to make an appointment when he gets home. Take things a little slower this time.
> Please keep us is your prayers that everything will go smooth this time and that we will have our baby in June.
> Wr decided not to tell anyone this time until 3 months. Depending how quickly I start to show, we may wait and see if we find out the gender before telling.
> Thank you all for the wonderful support you give.....
> 
> Elated, scared and anxious!!

:happydance::happydance: Woow what awesome news God is sooo good!!!I totally understand that you will feel anxious because of previous pregnancy and your caution in telling family just yet.Just take each day as it comes, and enjoy the special news with dh until you both feel ready to share the with everyone else!God is in control xx

Father we just thank you for this wonderful surprise Lord.God we ask that You would divinely and supernaturally surround this precious baby in our sisters womb.We thank you for her rainbow baby and pray that she will carry this baby to full term in a problem free,healthy pregnancy.Let our sister learn of Your goodness through this pregnancy God and draw her ever closer to You.Thank You for her miracle.In Jesus name amen


----------



## InChristAlone

melenarz said:


> Good morning ladies.....
> I finally have the courage to tell you, I took 2 tests on Monday, both were positive! So, it appears we are pregnant again. While I am so happy and thanking god, I am also extremely nervous and scared after having lost our first pregnancy. I haven't called the doctor yet. My husband will be in Germany next week for work and we've decided to make an appointment when he gets home. Take things a little slower this time.
> Please keep us is your prayers that everything will go smooth this time and that we will have our baby in June.
> Wr decided not to tell anyone this time until 3 months. Depending how quickly I start to show, we may wait and see if we find out the gender before telling.
> Thank you all for the wonderful support you give.....
> 
> Elated, scared and anxious!!

I'm so pleased for you!! God is so awesome! Yay! Praying for peace of mind for you and your husband, and for protection and abundant blessings over your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats (again) Melenarz;) Praise God for your BFP!

AFM: the D&c went well..I guess. She got what she thinks is alll the remaining tissue out and I go back for a follow up in two weeks. I also have been banned from sex for two weeks:( and am hoping for AF in two weeks. Isnt it funny how when were are trying to have babies, we live our lives in two week incraments? Waiting for AF, waiting for O, the TWW, etc.. Im in a much better place because I knowit is now REALLY all over. Thans for the support ladies:)


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> Congrats (again) Melenarz;) Praise God for your BFP!
> 
> AFM: the D&c went well..I guess. She got what she thinks is alll the remaining tissue out and I go back for a follow up in two weeks. I also have been banned from sex for two weeks:( and am hoping for AF in two weeks. Isnt it funny how when were are trying to have babies, we live our lives in two week incraments? Waiting for AF, waiting for O, the TWW, etc.. Im in a much better place because I knowit is now REALLY all over. Thans for the support ladies:)

So glad it went as well as it could go. I really hope your system goes back to normal very soon and you can start trying again:hugs: and keeping you in my prayers


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> Congrats (again) Melenarz;) Praise God for your BFP!
> 
> AFM: the D&c went well..I guess. She got what she thinks is alll the remaining tissue out and I go back for a follow up in two weeks. I also have been banned from sex for two weeks:( and am hoping for AF in two weeks. Isnt it funny how when were are trying to have babies, we live our lives in two week incraments? Waiting for AF, waiting for O, the TWW, etc.. Im in a much better place because I knowit is now REALLY all over. Thans for the support ladies:)

Thank you (again!) runner. I've been thinking about you all day, I'm so glad it went well and you will be back ttc soon! I will keep praying for you that you won't have to wait long!!:flower:


----------



## future hopes

runner girl i been thinking about u loads sweety im glad the D&C went well i found i felt alot better after mine odviosly i still greived for the baby i lost but all thats normol and found some days worse than others but i promise u it does get better and i just know u will b blessed again and soon ive got a great strong feeling about u hunny:hugs:

melenarz woooohoooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: oh hunny im sooooooo made up for u flower wat fantastic news and praise the lord hes blessed u with a new miricle so happy for u sweetheart:hugs::hugs:

hope all u other ladies r doing well, im really suffering at the moment with my pelvis its really painfull:wacko:

sending u all:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Future hopes hope you feel better soon

Bree how's your friends labor coming along I have been praying for her. I know sometimes labor can drag out for days especially if it is her first:hugs:

My results from my last test should be in sometimes next week. Please keep me and baby in your prayers that we get good results:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

awwww hunny ill b keeping u in my thoughts and i prey u get great results:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Heavenly Father,
I thank you so much, from the bottom of my heart, for this opportunity to again carry a child. Lord, I ask you to please calm my nerves and ease my fears. While I am also grateful for my first baby and the fact it is now with you, I ask you to please keep me healthy and let me carry this new life to term so that we may hold it in our hearts and arms alike.
Lord, I thank you for all these wonderful women, for the love and support we are able to share together through you, from all parts of the world. Only through you can such a wonderful community exist, and it is truly wonderful!!
Bless all of us here lord, bless children, born and unborn and coming in the future. Let us keep our faith in you strong and know that you have a plan.
In your name we pray,
Amen.


----------



## PrincessBree

Melanarz-Thank you for sharing that beautiful prayer it made me well up with tears.What a blessing you are to us.Its so beautiful to see the work that God has done in your life and how far He has bought you.:hugs:

Runner-Sis honestly I am sooooo happy for you that the d&c has gone so well!i totally believe the tww will be good time for your body to recoup so that you can start ovulating again ASAP and start trying again.We all love you do much mama and can't wait to rejoice with you when you get your good news!!!xxXx

Angela-I will for sure remember you in prayer for your results new week.May God work a miracle for you!!Xx

Afm my friend still has not had her baby as yet!blesd her she has had a show contractions, 2 sweeps and her baby seems to pretty much enjoying his/herself tucked away inside mommy lol well she is tired of course a little frustrated she really doesn't want to be induced but it is scheduled for Monday just in case!

I'm due period this Saturday!Was hoping it wouldn't come but just trying to stay with God for whenever He wants me to have another baby and just stay ready however He wants to work out my testimony xx

Love you all ladies 

Thinking of you Jewel,Momto2,Shancherie-hope you all ladies are doing good xx


----------



## angela2011

Ladies will you please pray for my husband. He has been having a lot of headaches recently and a migraine tonight. The reason I am so worried is because of his past problems and having a life threating cyst on his brain before that by the grace of God was found in time. I just get so scared at any headache he gets especially migraines. Thanks ladies for your prayers:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

angela- praying for your husbands headaches and Princess, Im hoping your AF stays away:)!!!


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> angela- praying for your husbands headaches and Princess, Im hoping your AF stays away:)!!!

How are you feeling? Praying you are getting some relief and the bleeding stops.

Thank you for the prayers. I got him to make a follow up appointment with the brain surgeon which he should have done over a year ago. I got really nervous when he had the headache because a few months ago the surgeon's assistant called my dad who was the emergency contact number (are number changed so he couldn't reach us) to ask if my husband was still alive because the surgery was so new and 3 of the patients have died after having the surgery in their sleep so it really scared me. I have been on him for a year to do the followup but he has always put if off and even made the appointment but could not get off work to go. I told him even if he gets wrote up he is going this time so he called for another appointment this morning. Last night was the first awful headache he has had since the surgery and I found myself checking to make sure he was breathing all through the night. He called me at lunch today as he always does at work and I asked him did he call and he said not yet he hasn't had time. I told him hang up with me and call now while he is on his lunch so he did and I am so thankful. The nurse for the surgeon said she will set him up with a mri and appointment and call him back with the date.:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> angela- praying for your husbands headaches and Princess, Im hoping your AF stays away:)!!!
> 
> How are you feeling? Praying you are getting some relief and the bleeding stops.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. I got him to make a follow up appointment with the brain surgeon which he should have done over a year ago. I got really nervous when he had the headache because a few months ago the surgeon's assistant called my dad who was the emergency contact number (are number changed so he couldn't reach us) to ask if my husband was still alive because the surgery was so new and 3 of the patients have died after having the surgery in their sleep so it really scared me. I have been on him for a year to do the followup but he has always put if off and even made the appointment but could not get off work to go. I told him even if he gets wrote up he is going this time so he called for another appointment this morning. Last night was the first awful headache he has had since the surgery and I found myself checking to make sure he was breathing all through the night. He called me at lunch today as he always does at work and I asked him did he call and he said not yet he hasn't had time. I told him hang up with me and call now while he is on his lunch so he did and I am so thankful. The nurse for the surgeon said she will set him up with a mri and appointment and call him back with the date.:hugs:Click to expand...

Wow I can't imagine what that is like.It is great that dh has finally made appointment,sometimes they really need that extra push especially when it comes to medical issues!Thank God you are such a strong supportive wife.i pray all results will come back clear and God will heal those painful headaches. Pls hun as always keep us updated xx have a nice weekend xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello just wanted to request prayers for my doula client.She is in hospital now and 4 centimetres dilated we are believing God for a baby to be born soon!!Please pray that baby arrives safe and sound and GOD Is glorified through this birth experience.Already the nurses are asking how she is so calm during contractions and she has told them that she's been praying through.They were so shocked lol lets pray that our God the only true and living God continues to show off lol!!All the glory is for HIM!!Amen xx


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hello just wanted to request prayers for my doula client.She is in hospital now and 4 centimetres dilated we are believing God for a baby to be born soon!!Please pray that baby arrives safe and sound and GOD Is glorified through this birth experience.Already the nurses are asking how she is so calm during contractions and she has told them that she's been praying through.They were so shocked lol lets pray that our God the only true and living God continues to show off lol!!All the glory is for HIM!!Amen xx

Wow she is at 4 that is great news. I always went pretty fast once I hit 6. I am so glad things are going well so far and how amazing she is using prayer to make it through the contractions. I am praying for a quick delivery and a healthy baby:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

please let us know when the baby is born, and if your AF came or not:winkwink: praying for all of my lovelies!


----------



## angela2011

Any updates Bree? How is everything going:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Angela, how is your husband??
Runner girl, how are you doing?
Bree, how is yr client/friend?
I've been thinking of all y wonderful ladies today! It is so great to know I can come here when I need to, and it also is a reminder the world does not revolve around me, which is how I feel when things get tough at times. 
Not sure if its the hormones or what here, but I'm just a mess tonight. My husband leaves on business to Germany for a week tomorrow, and I'm just a wreck over it. He has traveled the states for work, but never left the country. If you call could, please pray for him and safe travels. I don't know why I am so uneasy about this. Maybe just being pregnant again, maybe the hormones, I don't know, but I just want to fast forward to next Sunday and have him back home. I'm just a ball of tears tonight, I don't want him to leave. I've never gotten this emotional before when he has to leave on business. I feel scared for some reason, and I just wish I knew why. Then the light over the sink fell tonight and role my crockpot and I just lost it. I was so mad, and crying again. I threw the trim off the light at the trash can and put a big divet in the drywall. My husband was telling me I must have been jumping around and made it fall, joking with me, and I just got so mad and started yelling at him. I just feel like a miserable person tonight. I hate being this way, but at the same time if it means my baby is healthy, I'll deal with it.
So prayers all around tonight, for me, for my husbands safe travels and that's make it through this week...... I also have to travel for a day for work back to Pittsburgh where I was when I lost my first baby, I have mixed emotions there too....

I'll sign off now that I have written a book. Thank you for allowing me to get this off my chest and for the prayers I already know are coming. Praying for you all.....hugs!


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> Angela, how is your husband??
> Runner girl, how are you doing?
> Bree, how is yr client/friend?
> I've been thinking of all y wonderful ladies today! It is so great to know I can come here when I need to, and it also is a reminder the world does not revolve around me, which is how I feel when things get tough at times.
> Not sure if its the hormones or what here, but I'm just a mess tonight. My husband leaves on business to Germany for a week tomorrow, and I'm just a wreck over it. He has traveled the states for work, but never left the country. If you call could, please pray for him and safe travels. I don't know why I am so uneasy about this. Maybe just being pregnant again, maybe the hormones, I don't know, but I just want to fast forward to next Sunday and have him back home. I'm just a ball of tears tonight, I don't want him to leave. I've never gotten this emotional before when he has to leave on business. I feel scared for some reason, and I just wish I knew why. Then the light over the sink fell tonight and role my crockpot and I just lost it. I was so mad, and crying again. I threw the trim off the light at the trash can and put a big divet in the drywall. My husband was telling me I must have been jumping around and made it fall, joking with me, and I just got so mad and started yelling at him. I just feel like a miserable person tonight. I hate being this way, but at the same time if it means my baby is healthy, I'll deal with it.
> So prayers all around tonight, for me, for my husbands safe travels and that's make it through this week...... I also have to travel for a day for work back to Pittsburgh where I was when I lost my first baby, I have mixed emotions there too....
> 
> I'll sign off now that I have written a book. Thank you for allowing me to get this off my chest and for the prayers I already know are coming. Praying for you all.....hugs!

Praying for you sweet girl. :hug:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies!!!

Baby was born both baby and mom are doing well.Momma was very strong and gave birth all natural no pain relief!We prayed and worshipped through the whole thing,of course she was in pain but kept saying that she wouldn't give up-and she didn't.She had an extremely blessed birth experience God really showed up,I felt honoured to be involved!!!I admire all women who go through any kind of birth experience naturally,pain relief,c-section having a baby takes a whole lot of courage-all you mommies amaze me!!! 

Afm af came-1day late which was very unusual for me and annoying because it made me think "this is it!".Had a cry last night missed my baby and kept thinking I should be/would be showing by now.Again I had to lay down what I want verses His plan for my life. One thing Runner mentioned a few days back is when we are ttc it's like we live life wishing out tww's away and I couldn't agree more.I guess that made me realise that I must find my purpose and happiness outside of being a mom especially if right now in Gods eyes is not the right time.I need to allow Him to be my joy instead of waiting for Him to give me a baby to feel better?

God is really stretching me right now He has called me to be a spiritual mother to many I have several god children whom I love and cherish but as for now He has shut my own womb down.I know He just has me in preparation and that one day it will happen for myself and dh.Until that day comes I really just Want to fulfil my purpose for this season and not miss it because I am too busy anticipating the next!

Melenarz-thanks for sharing your heart with us hun!! We will pray for you!!I love your perspective that your hormones are a sign you are pregnant :) I think cos of your previous loss your new pregnancy and dh going out of town you are bound to feel on edge!!I will pray that God will keep you company the entire time!!

Angela-How is dh doing?:)
Runner-How is your healing coming along Hun?
Beanorder,MeandMrB-Haven't heard from you ladies in awhile how are you doing?
Shancherie-To this day I think of you hun and ask that God would be with you and bless you with the desires of your heart 
MomTo2-Havent heard from you in a while hun how are you?Pray you dh and children are doing well!
Jewel and Future-How are you :)
Sporty-How are you and baby hun??

I'm praying for everyone how is Everyone doing especially those I've missed off of the above list??

Love you all!!Xxx


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Angela, how is your husband??
> Runner girl, how are you doing?
> Bree, how is yr client/friend?
> I've been thinking of all y wonderful ladies today! It is so great to know I can come here when I need to, and it also is a reminder the world does not revolve around me, which is how I feel when things get tough at times.
> Not sure if its the hormones or what here, but I'm just a mess tonight. My husband leaves on business to Germany for a week tomorrow, and I'm just a wreck over it. He has traveled the states for work, but never left the country. If you call could, please pray for him and safe travels. I don't know why I am so uneasy about this. Maybe just being pregnant again, maybe the hormones, I don't know, but I just want to fast forward to next Sunday and have him back home. I'm just a ball of tears tonight, I don't want him to leave. I've never gotten this emotional before when he has to leave on business. I feel scared for some reason, and I just wish I knew why. Then the light over the sink fell tonight and role my crockpot and I just lost it. I was so mad, and crying again. I threw the trim off the light at the trash can and put a big divet in the drywall. My husband was telling me I must have been jumping around and made it fall, joking with me, and I just got so mad and started yelling at him. I just feel like a miserable person tonight. I hate being this way, but at the same time if it means my baby is healthy, I'll deal with it.
> So prayers all around tonight, for me, for my husbands safe travels and that's make it through this week...... I also have to travel for a day for work back to Pittsburgh where I was when I lost my first baby, I have mixed emotions there too....
> 
> I'll sign off now that I have written a book. Thank you for allowing me to get this off my chest and for the prayers I already know are coming. Praying for you all.....hugs!

Hey hun my husbands headaches are getting better and they are suppose to let him know his appointment by Tuesday

I am so sorry you are having a hard time and I will be praying for you and your husband while he is away. I can imagine how hard it will. I am up now at 3 am in the morning because my husband got called into work to fix a truck and I just can't sleep without him. This is the first time he has been called in so late or early in the morning I should say and I tried to lay back down but just can't without him so I can't imagine your husband being gone for a week.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> Baby was born both baby and mom are doing well.Momma was very strong and gave birth all natural no pain relief!We prayed through the hold thing,of course she was in pain but kept saying that she wouldn't give up-and she didn't.I admire all women who go through any kind of birth experience naturally,pain relief,c-section having a baby takes a whole lot of courage-all you mommies amaze me!!!
> 
> Afm af came-1day late which was very unusual for me and annoying because it made me think "this is it!".Had a cry last night missed my baby and kept thinking I should be/would be showing by now.Again I had to lay down what I want verses His plan for my life. One thing Runner mentioned a few days back is when we are ttc it's like we live life wishing out tww's away and I couldn't agree more.I guess that made me realise that I must find my purpose and happiness outside of being a mom especially if right now in Gods eyes is not the right time.I need to allow Him to be my joy instead of waiting for Him to give me a baby to feel better?
> 
> God is really stretching me right now He has called me to be a spiritual mother to many I have several god children whom I love and cherish but as for now He has shut my own womb down.I know He just has me in preparation and that one day it will happen for myself and dh.Until that day comes I really just Want to fulfil my purpose for this season and not miss it because I am too busy anticipating the next!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :)

so glad baby and mom are doing great. I am sorry AF showed. It took me a year and a half to get pregnant again after my loss and I remember how hard each negative test I took was. I never did get AF regular I would go 4 months or longer without AF and each time I got my hopes up. I wanted a baby right away but that wasn't God's plan for me but it happened at exactly the perfect time. I am praying that this will be the cycle for you:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Melenarz those hormones sure makes us crazy! I remember when my OH went away for 6 weeks at the beginning of my pregnancy things kept going wrong its like they know our OH's are away! I will keep you in my prayers and heres to this week flying by for you!:kiss:

Bree I am good thanks, busy weekend at work but have today off to rest. Baby is good growing everyday. Week today until our 20 week scan cannot wait! I am sorry your AF came its such a disheartening feeling but all I used to think is its not the right time yet. Your time will come, I will say some prayers for you too. Take care. :kiss::kiss:

Hope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies! I am doing well! Hubby was away for 4 days for a conference so it was just my son and I this weekend. We packed the weekend full of activities to do-- it was really nice for us to have some mommy-son time. We went to church on Sunday without hubby because he was still away, and it felt weird. Chase went to Sunday School, and I went to the service alone. Ladies, the Lord was in that building and I just felt Him washing over me, to the point that I didn't even realize I was sobbing with gratefulness and thankfulness! The Lord has been so good to me! The message was really good! It was about when Jesus was at Gethsemane. The message zeroed on Jesus's prayers. In the first one, he asked for the cup to be taken from Him (if it was the Lord's will) and in the second one, he said to the Lord, that if it wasn't possible for the cup to taken away unless He drank it, then may the Lord's will be done. It made me realize that even though we think we may be doing the Lord's will, the Lord is the one who determines HOW His will is going to be played out!
Anyway, hubby came home safe and sound last night and I am so thankful to have him home!
I have a midwife appointment in 2 hours. And I'm so excited for it! :) I will update you ladies about it when I get back! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies! I am doing well! Hubby was away for 4 days for a conference so it was just my son and I this weekend. We packed the weekend full of activities to do-- it was really nice for us to have some mommy-son time. We went to church on Sunday without hubby because he was still away, and it felt weird. Chase went to Sunday School, and I went to the service alone. Ladies, the Lord was in that building and I just felt Him washing over me, to the point that I didn't even realize I was sobbing with gratefulness and thankfulness! The Lord has been so good to me! The message was really good! It was about when Jesus was at Gethsemane. The message zeroed on Jesus's prayers. In the first one, he asked for the cup to be taken from Him (if it was the Lord's will) and in the second one, he said to the Lord, that if it wasn't possible for the cup to taken away unless He drank it, then may the Lord's will be done. It made me realize that even though we think we may be doing the Lord's will, the Lord is the one who determines HOW His will is going to be played out!
> Anyway, hubby came home safe and sound last night and I am so thankful to have him home!
> I have a midwife appointment in 2 hours. And I'm so excited for it! :) I will update you ladies about it when I get back! :)

Thank you for sharing this Jewel-it spoke to Exactly how I am feeling right now at this moment in time!Im having such a time accepting the will of God but i must be like Jesus-sometimes submitting to the process and His sovereignty is the only thing that gets you through!Thank God and thank you for sharing!x

I pray your appointment goes well!pls keep us updated!


----------



## melenarz

Although I am still a little 'edgy' I am much more calm, I can feel all your prayers and I know God is with me and my husband!
I got him dropped off a little while ago to meet his group to go to the airport. He is thinking about having me drive to Cleveland on Sunday to pick him up rather than ride in the van with his group back home. I can't wait until Sunday!!!! In about an hour he will be board the first plane to head for Chicago and the around 6:30 tonight, he will get on the final flight over to Dusseldorf. I hope he has some free time to enjoy Germany and that we are an,e to work out times to talk as well. The whole international phone thing is a pain! I'm having a hard time concentrating on work today. Until I know he is safe at his destination, I doubt I can concentrate much. I dvr'd a bunch of stuff to watch to keep me occupied after a walk tonight, so hopefully that will help.

I hoe you are all having a wonderful day wherever you are in this beautiful world!!


----------



## runnergrl

HI girls :hi: I am doing very well physically. Still getting stronger mentally every day. Thank you so much for your continued prayers. I need them. Its hard waiting for AF, waiting to see the doctor, waiting to have sex, and waiting to O. This has been the biggest test of my patience ever. even harder than the 9 months it took to conceive my dear son. I dont remember that being nearly this hard.


----------



## jewelstar

Hi all! My appointment went well... I've gained 2.5 pounds since last time, but still under my pre-pregnancy weight.
I have my anatomy scan (and hopefully a gender reveal) next Friday November 2nd. I'm so excited, I can hardly wait!!!!!! :)


----------



## jewelstar

Still thinking of you runner, and praying for you, that God would continue to heal you physically and emotionally and grant you the desires of your heart! ::hugs::


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Hi all! My appointment went well... I've gained 2.5 pounds since last time, but still under my pre-pregnancy weight.
> I have my anatomy scan (and hopefully a gender reveal) next Friday November 2nd. I'm so excited, I can hardly wait!!!!!! :)

I'm glad your appointment went good hun xx

What are your guesses on gender?I think it's a baby girl? :D xx


----------



## melenarz

My husbands trip to Germany was cancelled!! They got delayed in Cleveland so long they missed their flight out of Chicago, so he is flying back home tonight! I am sad he doesn't get the experience of going and working in Germany, but I am SOOOOOO so happy he will be back home!
Thank you for your prayers, now I just pray he is home safely tonight from Chicago...


----------



## runnergrl

how awesome for you! :wohoo:


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! My appointment went well... I've gained 2.5 pounds since last time, but still under my pre-pregnancy weight.
> I have my anatomy scan (and hopefully a gender reveal) next Friday November 2nd. I'm so excited, I can hardly wait!!!!!! :)
> 
> I'm glad your appointment went good hun xx
> 
> What are your guesses on gender?I think it's a baby girl? :D xxClick to expand...

I would love a baby girl!! I really feel it's another boy though! lol


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi Ladies!

Been a while since I posted but have been keeping up with all of you. 

I have had a rotten day today! On the way to the hospital the taxi I was in got rear-ended at the traffic lights. Not badly but not what I wanted to deal with! Then my doctor didn't show up! I was all alone and had forgotten my phone at home (baby brain is BAD right now!) so I couldn't translate anything or phone someone for help! Eventually a guy who was there with his wife helped me as he spoke a bit of English. Poor man ran all over the place for me so I could see a different doctor. But I had to wait an hour and a half to see her and then didn't even end with getting all the tests I was supposed to. Needless to say I left feeling very frustrated and despondent. Am now feeling very overwhelmed and terrified about having the baby here!
To make it worse my parents called soon after I got home to tell me my gran is very ill and is in ICU now. Now I'm just waiting to hear more news. I haven't been home in almost two years so its hard to hear news like that. And if I wasn't pregnant I would have been in South Africa now for my best friends wedding :(
Now I'm not sure whether to take the risk and fly home. 

Still praying for all of you and hope you will keep me in yours too!


----------



## Mom To 2

Sorry Beanorder to hear about your terrible day yesterday! Praying your Grandma is ok.

Lord I lift her Gran up to you for your healing touch. Guide the doctors to know exactly how to treat her illness and I pray for a speedy and full recovery.
Thank You Jesus for being our ultimate healer.

I haven't been one here much lately and thought I would check in. Major praise report, I have been hired at my church for the supervisor position in the nursery I had applied for!!! It's part time and I will be able to bring the baby to work with me after he is born. I haven't worked outside of my home is about 12 years so I am a little anxious about it but I truly feel this is where God wants me to be right now..


----------



## jewelstar

Mom To 2 said:


> Sorry Beanorder to hear about your terrible day yesterday! Praying your Grandma is ok.
> 
> Lord I lift her Gran up to you for your healing touch. Guide the doctors to know exactly how to treat her illness and I pray for a speedy and full recovery.
> Thank You Jesus for being our ultimate healer.
> 
> I haven't been one here much lately and thought I would check in. Major praise report, I have been hired at my church for the supervisor position in the nursery I had applied for!!! It's part time and I will be able to bring the baby to work with me after he is born. I haven't worked outside of my home is about 12 years so I am a little anxious about it but I truly feel this is where God wants me to be right now..

Woohoo!!! Praying that you'll get acclimated soon to this new endeavor!


----------



## Mom To 2

Thought for the Day: God doesnt make the bad things happen; rather, bad things happen to try to separate us from God. Financial hardship, sickness, death of a loved one all have within them the possibility of separating us from God. It is important to stay strong in your faith especially when your faith is being tested. Have an awesome day today my friends!  Elmer Laydon

No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord. (Romans 8:37-39)

this was from yesterday on a ministry I am a fan of on Facebook. Just thought I would share...


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies
Im sorry i havent been on for a while my mum has MS and she has had a massive relaps she has been in hospital since friday she has lost her sight and her speech has been bad. Today me and my dad hav come up to c her and doctors r concerned as she has been asleep all day they hav tried to wake her several times shaking her and have even pressed her painfull points but she is not responding at all. Really worrief were just waiting on scan results now to c if she has had any bleeds to the brain or anything else. Me and my dad r so worried please i wud b gratfull for any preys. Thank u ladies i also need preys for my grandad but ill write to u all tommorow about that.

Thanks for reading ladies:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies
Im sorry i havent been on for a while my mum has MS and she has had a massive relaps she has been in hospital since friday she has lost her sight and her speech has been bad. Today me and my dad hav come up to c her and doctors r concerned as she has been asleep all day they hav tried to wake her several times shaking her and have even pressed her painfull points but she is not responding at all. Really worrief were just waiting on scan results now to c if she has had any bleeds to the brain or anything else. Me and my dad r so worried please i wud b gratfull for any preys. Thank u ladies i also need preys for my grandad but ill write to u all tommorow about that.

Thanks for reading ladies:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies
> Im sorry i havent been on for a while my mum has MS and she has had a massive relaps she has been in hospital since friday she has lost her sight and her speech has been bad. Today me and my dad hav come up to c her and doctors r concerned as she has been asleep all day they hav tried to wake her several times shaking her and have even pressed her painfull points but she is not responding at all. Really worrief were just waiting on scan results now to c if she has had any bleeds to the brain or anything else. Me and my dad r so worried please i wud b gratfull for any preys. Thank u ladies i also need preys for my grandad but ill write to u all tommorow about that.
> 
> Thanks for reading ladies:hugs:

Father in heaven, please be with our sister's mother during this time of the unknown. Please touch her mother and heal her to make her whole again. I pray, in the name of Jesus, that this is only a temporary set back and that soon her mother will be fully restored. Lord, please be with the doctors, give them guidance and help them know how to treat her. Lord, thank You for our dear sister and I pray that you would cover her with your peace at this time-- give her the strength to be with her mother while she carries her precious baby. In the heavenly name of Jesus, Amen!


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much for ure beutifull prey :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

praying future... you seem to have a lot of health issues surrounding your family.. I am so sorry:hugs: Hope you and baby are doing well!


----------



## runnergrl

Mom To 2 said:


> Thought for the Day: God doesnt make the bad things happen; rather, bad things happen to try to separate us from God. Financial hardship, sickness, death of a loved one all have within them the possibility of separating us from God. It is important to stay strong in your faith especially when your faith is being tested. Have an awesome day today my friends!  Elmer Laydon
> 
> No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord. (Romans 8:37-39)
> 
> this was from yesterday on a ministry I am a fan of on Facebook. Just thought I would share...

thank you so much for this. I needed to be smacked in the face with this today...in a good way of course. I need to stop sulking. I am SO blessed!


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, I was just sitting here working and got to thinking of you all. I hope you are all having a great day, and please know, though I might not comment directly on all of your posts, I do keep you all in my prayers!!!

Future, I am praying for your family and for your health and your little ones health. May you and your family God in your life, that no matter the situation you are able to cling to Him and know he has a magnificent plan.... Hugs to you Hun!


----------



## future hopes

Thank u runner girl and melenarz ure kind words preys everything mean so very much:hugs:

As far as i know myself and baby r fine feeling alot more movents now and i swear shes using my bladder as a trampoline lol. :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies
> Im sorry i havent been on for a while my mum has MS and she has had a massive relaps she has been in hospital since friday she has lost her sight and her speech has been bad. Today me and my dad hav come up to c her and doctors r concerned as she has been asleep all day they hav tried to wake her several times shaking her and have even pressed her painfull points but she is not responding at all. Really worrief were just waiting on scan results now to c if she has had any bleeds to the brain or anything else. Me and my dad r so worried please i wud b gratfull for any preys. Thank u ladies i also need preys for my grandad but ill write to u all tommorow about that.
> 
> Thanks for reading ladies:hugs:

keeping your mom and grandfather in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

THank you all for your prayers. I just got my blood test results back and they were negative for all gentic disorders. I am so thrilled and just Thanking God for he is so good. Hope you are all doing good:hugs:


----------



## fides

angela2011 said:


> THank you all for your prayers. I just got my blood test results back and they were negative for all gentic disorders. I am so thrilled and just Thanking God for he is so good. Hope you are all doing good:hugs:

praise God!


----------



## melenarz

I am so glad to hear all the good news posts out there ring now for healthy babies! God is good! Sometimes it feels so easy to forget that when we are sad because of a loss or angry something is not going exactly how we want. I'm so guilty of that. Guilty of thinking God is punishing me and that is why thing are so hard for me, especially when everything just falls into perfect place for my younger brother. I fail to see the good through the bad, fail to recognize how amazing God is,even in the worst of times. If it weren't for the amazing power of God, I don't think I'd even get through the tough stuff.

I look at all the fall colors on the trees, and the fall flowers. I remember when I got to see the grand canyon (finally!!) and it was all I could to not break into tears. All I can think is that God created all the magnificent wonders to prove His existence, to show us beauty and let us marvel. And I think and feel the same thing when I hear all of your testimonies, look at pictures of your children that you share and know I carry my child now..... God is so good and so amazing and so wonderful!! Our God is truly and awesome


----------



## melenarz

melenarz said:


> I am so glad to hear all the good news posts out there ring now for healthy babies! God is good! Sometimes it feels so easy to forget that when we are sad because of a loss or angry something is not going exactly how we want. I'm so guilty of that. Guilty of thinking God is punishing me and that is why thing are so hard for me, especially when everything just falls into perfect place for my younger brother. I fail to see the good through the bad, fail to recognize how amazing God is,even in the worst of times. If it weren't for the amazing power of God, I don't think I'd even get through the tough stuff.
> 
> I look at all the fall colors on the trees, and the fall flowers. I remember when I got to see the grand canyon (finally!!) and it was all I could to not break into tears. All I can think is that God created all the magnificent wonders to prove His existence, to show us beauty and let us marvel. And I think and feel the same thing when I hear all of your testimonies, look at pictures of your children that you share and know I carry my child now..... God is so good and so amazing and so wonderful!! Our God is truly and awesome

Sorry it posted before I was done!! Our God is truly an awesome God!! Thanks for listening to my thoughts tonight. Prayers, love and hugs for you all....


----------



## melenarz

Ladies, if you would, please keep me and my baby in your prayers. I've had some brown discharge/spotting this morning. It is concerning, but I'm trying to keep relaxed. It is slightly different than the last time. I just don't k.ow if I can tp through heart break again. I'm praying I don't have to....


----------



## angela2011

Dear Lord I come to you today asking that you keep our dear sister Melenarz and her baby safe. Lord please let her baby grow and thrive and please give her comfort and peace of mind as I know she is worrying right now with the discharge. Lord I am just lifting her up to you her father and I thank you for always being there for us. In Jesus name I pray Amen

Take care hun we love you and are praying for you. I know any kind of discharge can be so scary. If it gets worse hun or if it is gets you to worried go to the emergency room for piece of mind.:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

It is been so quite on here lately I hope that everyone is doing well. I had a cold hit me Friday but hopefully the worst is behind. Yesterday was pretty bad but feeling somewhat better today. Baby is getting more and more active as the days go by and it is such a blessing every movement I feel. Can't wait for the strong kicks to start. Keeping you all in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz said:


> Ladies, if you would, please keep me and my baby in your prayers. I've had some brown discharge/spotting this morning. It is concerning, but I'm trying to keep relaxed. It is slightly different than the last time. I just don't k.ow if I can tp through heart break again. I'm praying I don't have to....

I have replied on f/b but I want you to know I am thinking of you and saying prayers. x


----------



## melenarz

Thanks for the prayers, it looks like after the one incident I haven't had anymore. I'm thinking it might be 'normal'....

Thinking of you all and praying you are all safe and healthy


----------



## runnergrl

its been extremely quiet in here lately... I ask that all of you please pray for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy on the East coast of the US... worst storm in history they are saying..... Its a very scary time...


----------



## angela2011

Good morning ladies I hope everyone is doing great. I am also keeping all of those affected by Sandy in my prayers. It has been much more colder here as a result of the storm. I have been watching the news and it is really heart breaking to see all the destruction of the storm. This forum has been really quite lately but I hope that everyone is healthy and doing good. Hugs and prayers to all.:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies im back, my mum is still ill in hospital and i been a bit poorly myself with a virus so thats why i havent been on here. i have kept u all in my thoughts tho and im preying ure all doing well.

really thinking of all the people in NYC and surounding areas today i prey there r no more deaths and i prey all those poor people that have sadly lost there homes will b well looked after it just makes me want to cry watching the news those poor poor people:cry:


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies!!!
I realise it has been quiet on here as I check in most days!!

How is everyone doing?Im praying for my American friends right now as Sandy travels through may God protect shield and cover all of people x

How is pregnancy going for everybody? 

Afm I am doing good I had a mini melt down last week as I started to concentrate so much on being pregnant again,the timing,everything but I have began to focus on God again,He is so good xx

I'd love to hear how everyone is doing I miss the chats and prayers we all once had!Xx


----------



## future hopes

hello bree i to am thinking of all our american freinds on here ive been so sad seeing the news and thinking wat they all must be goin through:cry:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!!
> I realise it has been quiet on here as I check in most days!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?Im praying for my American friends right now as Sandy travels through may God protect shield and cover all of people x
> 
> How is pregnancy going for everybody?
> 
> Afm I am doing good I had a mini melt down last week as I started to concentrate so much on being pregnant again,the timing,everything but I have began to focus on God again,He is so good xx
> 
> I'd love to hear how everyone is doing I miss the chats and prayers we all once had!Xx

Hi Bree sorry to hear you had a hard time last week. I am keeping you in my prayers and I know it is hard I just know God has many blessings in store for you:hugs: I am getting over a cold but feeling much better now. Baby is doing good I am feeling more movement and it is such a blessing each time I feel him move. My husband finally got a appointment to see his brain surgeon next week on the 6th so that is a big relief for me. Please keep him in your prayers that all goes well on that appointment. I can't believe I have made it to 20 weeks and this group has really been great and has made time fly. I would have lost my mind by now without the support and prayers of this group. I too miss all the chats and prayers we had and just continue to pray for this thread. :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> hello ladies im back, my mum is still ill in hospital and i been a bit poorly myself with a virus so thats why i havent been on here. i have kept u all in my thoughts tho and im preying ure all doing well.
> 
> really thinking of all the people in NYC and surounding areas today i prey there r no more deaths and i prey all those poor people that have sadly lost there homes will b well looked after it just makes me want to cry watching the news those poor poor people:cry:

Future so good to hear from you hun. I have been praying for your family sorry you have been sick I understand I am just now getting over a cold:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hunny i prey ure husbands appointment goes well and :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: ure half way:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is doing well. Things with me are pretty good. 
Nearing the end now so I'm starting to get a bit uncomfortable. After this week I have four more weeks of work and then three weeks til due date! Wish I could stop work earlier but I guess the distraction is probably a good thing!
All of the big stuff we bought in IKEA over the weekend was delivered yesterday - great excitement. And this morning I ordered some more clothes (cute choices are so limited in the shops here!) and a few other odds and ends that we still need. I'm feeling very organised with my list but now the thing is to be patient and wait until we can move. 
God is definitely testing my patience!!

Have a good rest of the week.


----------



## InChristAlone

Hey all, I was wondering whether I could ask for some prayer? I have really been struggling with migraines during my pregnancy. I had one for almost 3 weeks straight and then had about a week off, and then it's been in the background for the past couple of weeks, and feels like its on the brink of being back in full force. I'm not stressed, am really blessed in that I'm managing to take lots of time to myself, but it just sucks as it means I can't really do anything, am just at home a lot and am feeling a bit cut off... Plus they really hurt!! I mentioned it to my midwife when i saw her last week and basically she said there is nothing that they can do, I'm having shared care so thinking of going to see my doctor - but in the mean time I would really appreciate your prayers. I have been so blessed during this pregnancy in that I have been so well otherwise, if these would just go away it would be amazing! Does anyone else get migraines? Have you found anything that helps? Thank you for letting me vent! :)


----------



## melenarz

InChristAlone said:


> Hey all, I was wondering whether I could ask for some prayer? I have really been struggling with migraines during my pregnancy. I had one for almost 3 weeks straight and then had about a week off, and then it's been in the background for the past couple of weeks, and feels like its on the brink of being back in full force. I'm not stressed, am really blessed in that I'm managing to take lots of time to myself, but it just sucks as it means I can't really do anything, am just at home a lot and am feeling a bit cut off... Plus they really hurt!! I mentioned it to my midwife when i saw her last week and basically she said there is nothing that they can do, I'm having shared care so thinking of going to see my doctor - but in the mean time I would really appreciate your prayers. I have been so blessed during this pregnancy in that I have been so well otherwise, if these would just go away it would be amazing! Does anyone else get migraines? Have you found anything that helps? Thank you for letting me vent! :)


I understand migraines, I'm praying that you feel better soon.... No fun!


----------



## runnergrl

InChristAlone said:


> Hey all, I was wondering whether I could ask for some prayer? I have really been struggling with migraines during my pregnancy. I had one for almost 3 weeks straight and then had about a week off, and then it's been in the background for the past couple of weeks, and feels like its on the brink of being back in full force. I'm not stressed, am really blessed in that I'm managing to take lots of time to myself, but it just sucks as it means I can't really do anything, am just at home a lot and am feeling a bit cut off... Plus they really hurt!! I mentioned it to my midwife when i saw her last week and basically she said there is nothing that they can do, I'm having shared care so thinking of going to see my doctor - but in the mean time I would really appreciate your prayers. I have been so blessed during this pregnancy in that I have been so well otherwise, if these would just go away it would be amazing! Does anyone else get migraines? Have you found anything that helps? Thank you for letting me vent! :)

Praying for you sweet heart!


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies! We were affected by the storm here in Maryland-- thank the Lord that we didn't lose power or anything more serious. Just lots and lots of wind and rain. We are thankful that God kept us safe!
How are you ladies doing?? 
I go in for my 20 week scan tomorrow and I am so excited! We are telling our son tonight about the baby and then bringing him with us to the appointment tomorrow morning! Ladies, can you please keep me and baby in your thoughts and prayers? I just pray for a good report tomorrow and that big brother understands everything and is super excited. 
Thanks! :)


----------



## jewelstar

InChristAlone said:


> Hey all, I was wondering whether I could ask for some prayer? I have really been struggling with migraines during my pregnancy. I had one for almost 3 weeks straight and then had about a week off, and then it's been in the background for the past couple of weeks, and feels like its on the brink of being back in full force. I'm not stressed, am really blessed in that I'm managing to take lots of time to myself, but it just sucks as it means I can't really do anything, am just at home a lot and am feeling a bit cut off... Plus they really hurt!! I mentioned it to my midwife when i saw her last week and basically she said there is nothing that they can do, I'm having shared care so thinking of going to see my doctor - but in the mean time I would really appreciate your prayers. I have been so blessed during this pregnancy in that I have been so well otherwise, if these would just go away it would be amazing! Does anyone else get migraines? Have you found anything that helps? Thank you for letting me vent! :)

I'm also a sufferer of migraines and understand how debilitating they can be. I am praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Beanonorder said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Things with me are pretty good.
> Nearing the end now so I'm starting to get a bit uncomfortable. After this week I have four more weeks of work and then three weeks til due date! Wish I could stop work earlier but I guess the distraction is probably a good thing!
> All of the big stuff we bought in IKEA over the weekend was delivered yesterday - great excitement. And this morning I ordered some more clothes (cute choices are so limited in the shops here!) and a few other odds and ends that we still need. I'm feeling very organised with my list but now the thing is to be patient and wait until we can move.
> God is definitely testing my patience!!
> 
> Have a good rest of the week.

So glad to hear all is going good. So exciting that you are almost at the finish line. I know from past pregnancy the last few weeks can really drag by but I am praying for you that they pass quickly and you will have a great healthy problem free birth:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

InChristAlone said:


> Hey all, I was wondering whether I could ask for some prayer? I have really been struggling with migraines during my pregnancy. I had one for almost 3 weeks straight and then had about a week off, and then it's been in the background for the past couple of weeks, and feels like its on the brink of being back in full force. I'm not stressed, am really blessed in that I'm managing to take lots of time to myself, but it just sucks as it means I can't really do anything, am just at home a lot and am feeling a bit cut off... Plus they really hurt!! I mentioned it to my midwife when i saw her last week and basically she said there is nothing that they can do, I'm having shared care so thinking of going to see my doctor - but in the mean time I would really appreciate your prayers. I have been so blessed during this pregnancy in that I have been so well otherwise, if these would just go away it would be amazing! Does anyone else get migraines? Have you found anything that helps? Thank you for letting me vent! :)

Praying for you . I just hate migraines thankfully I haven't had any really this pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

jewelstar said:


> Hi Ladies! We were affected by the storm here in Maryland-- thank the Lord that we didn't lose power or anything more serious. Just lots and lots of wind and rain. We are thankful that God kept us safe!
> How are you ladies doing??
> I go in for my 20 week scan tomorrow and I am so excited! We are telling our son tonight about the baby and then bringing him with us to the appointment tomorrow morning! Ladies, can you please keep me and baby in your thoughts and prayers? I just pray for a good report tomorrow and that big brother understands everything and is super excited.
> Thanks! :)

Praying for you and hope you have a wonderful scan. I am sure your son will be excited. I took the kids to the ultrasound to find out the gender and my 5 year old son kept waving at the screen as the baby was waving in the ultrasound. He really thought the baby could see him.:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Good luck at the US Jewelstar, Im sure it will be a wonderful experience with your son. I should have been 20 weeks tomorrow, but instead I am 4DPO and waiting for my miracle rainbow baby:flower:.. Everything happens for His reasons, and I know that had that baby made it, she would have suffered greatly with health complications and I know that that would have been so hard on our whole family. The Lord is preparing my next child to be perfect and I am really learning to trust in His timing.. (I just hope His timing is now :haha:) Like I have said before, He knows the desires of my heart, and He wants me to be a mother of 2 (or 3:))
Hope you all had a fun halloween and have wonderful, relaxing weekends.


----------



## melenarz

Good morning ladies! I am trying my best this morning thank God for the feeling that I want to throw up my insides....for this means baby is well! But at the same time....oh my, I feel miserable! I'm not whining, just praying I can overcome or get through this nausea. 

Thank you God for all your blessings, for the morning sickness to let us know our babies thrive! Thank you for saltine crackers and ginger ale to help calm our upset tummies..... Thank you for our little miracles!

I'm trying to look at it positive,I really am!!!


----------



## InChristAlone

melenarz said:


> Good morning ladies! I am trying my best this morning thank God for the feeling that I want to throw up my insides....for this means baby is well! But at the same time....oh my, I feel miserable! I'm not whining, just praying I can overcome or get through this nausea.
> 
> Thank you God for all your blessings, for the morning sickness to let us know our babies thrive! Thank you for saltine crackers and ginger ale to help calm our upset tummies..... Thank you for our little miracles!
> 
> I'm trying to look at it positive,I really am!!!

Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!! My scan went well --baby is healthy and strong! He already weighs in at 15 oz! Yes, I said HE!!! It's a boy!!! :) We are beyond thrilled, and so is big brother Chase! :)


----------



## future hopes

Awww congratulations hunny thats brillient im so happy that u and stayed safe in that huricain, i have been watching the news about it all and it makes me feel so sad seeing all those people who have lost ones and homes were all thinking about u here in england. God bless sweety and congrats again on ure baby boy:hugs:


----------



## Lilyandbump

melenarz said:


> Good morning ladies! I am trying my best this morning thank God for the feeling that I want to throw up my insides....for this means baby is well! But at the same time....oh my, I feel miserable! I'm not whining, just praying I can overcome or get through this nausea.
> 
> Thank you God for all your blessings, for the morning sickness to let us know our babies thrive! Thank you for saltine crackers and ginger ale to help calm our upset tummies..... Thank you for our little miracles!
> 
> I'm trying to look at it positive,I really am!!!

What a wonderful prayer. Amen to that! I'm so grateful to the Lord for my 6-week old bun-bun that I refuse to let myself becme negative about my horrible nausea. It's worth it for the sake of the little miracle living in my belly.

Congratulations on yours - may this season bring a new awareness of the goodness of God in every way to you and your family xxx


----------



## runnergrl

hope you both feel better soon! and i hope to have morning sickness soon...as the saying goes, "be careful what you wish for" :)


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> hope you both feel better soon! and i hope to have morning sickness soon...as the saying goes, "be careful what you wish for" :)

Definitely be careful!! This isn't just morning, it's 24 hours!!! I hope you get what you wish for, without the nausea!!! 

I see my midwife on Monday, I'm so anxious-- nervous and excited!


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> hope you both feel better soon! and i hope to have morning sickness soon...as the saying goes, "be careful what you wish for" :)
> 
> Definitely be careful!! This isn't just morning, it's 24 hours!!! I hope you get what you wish for, without the nausea!!!
> 
> I see my midwife on Monday, I'm so anxious-- nervous and excited!Click to expand...

im excited for you!!


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> hope you both feel better soon! and i hope to have morning sickness soon...as the saying goes, "be careful what you wish for" :)
> 
> Definitely be careful!! This isn't just morning, it's 24 hours!!! I hope you get what you wish for, without the nausea!!!
> 
> I see my midwife on Monday, I'm so anxious-- nervous and excited!Click to expand...
> 
> im excited for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I'm excited for you too, as much of a pain in the rear that the tww is, the feeling when you see that positive test is just great!! Praying for you and your baby to be:smile:


----------



## Mom To 2

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies!! My scan went well --baby is healthy and strong! He already weighs in at 15 oz! Yes, I said HE!!! It's a boy!!! :) We are beyond thrilled, and so is big brother Chase! :)

Praise God! I'm so happy your scan went well and baby is healthy!!

I had a doc appt today also. Woke this morning my first day of 24 weeks. Then doc told me she moved up my due date 6 days because baby measured big my last two ultrasounds. So when I wake in the morning I will be 25 weeks, exciting!!

So my new due date is Feb 16th, MY BIRTHDAY!! He truly is my gift from God.


----------



## melenarz

I probably shouldn't be, but I'm slightly concerned. The nausea seems to be getting worse. I seem to feel better when I eat saltines, but when I try fluids....even water, it starts again. From what the nurse told me, fluids are most important right now. I keep sipping them, but it scares me a little that I'm not getting enough. I'm trying to just trust God that I'm getting what I need, but it's hard when you're responsible for this tiny life!!


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hunny its not nice MS im still getting it now sometimes but mine really kicked in at 13 weeks only had it very mildly in the first trimester.

so how r we all been thinking of every single one of u:flower:

my mums still in hospital she getting really fed up now bless her, but she still not to good:nope:

sending u all :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

future hopes said:


> awwwww hunny its not nice MS im still getting it now sometimes but mine really kicked in at 13 weeks only had it very mildly in the first trimester.
> 
> so how r we all been thinking of every single one of u:flower:
> 
> my mums still in hospital she getting really fed up now bless her, but she still not to good:nope:
> 
> sending u all :hugs:

I hope your mom is doing better soon. It stinks when we feel so helpless with things. 

It's afternoon here in ohio, my husband just asked me why I was still sick, it's not morning anymore!!!! I wanted to smack him! Lol


----------



## future hopes

lol men sometimes r just so clueless lol, sending u huggs sweety:hugs:

ladies neeed us all to prey for a lady on here and also one of my freinds rite where do i start i know

babeebuggs is a lady on here who in the past has had a brain anarisism, she has been through so much this yr including a blighted ovem(phantom pregnancy and also several MCs, she is now almost 15 weeks pregnant and has recently seen a brain specelist who believes she may have problems in her brain again so ladies can we all prey for babbee buggs and prey she has no illness and that the power of god has blessed her with this baby and she will get to keep this baby and she will have no problems with her brain, ive told her all about u lovely ladies and how u have all been a tower of strength to myself she really wud apreceate being preyed for:hugs:

also ladies one of my friends has also been told she may have a brain tumour, they are adamant she has cancer and that it is on the brain, bless her she only had a baby and it was her first about 9 months ago ladies if u all have a little time i wud apreciate any preys for wat a call a dear friend. her name is Amy.:hugs:


preying all u ladies r doing well i always keep u all in my thoughts even wen i am not on line i love u all so much and so so thankfull our dear lord brought u all to me love u my sisters my friends:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

I see my midwife today at 2pm eastern. I'm hoping she can help me with the nausea. I was hugging the toilet at 5 am, felt better for a while and now it has all come back. I'm trying to just relax and drink fluids and eat bland stuff (plain rice chex, crackers etc) but nothing helping too much right now. I am trying my best go be grateful knowing my baby is growing, but it's sooooooooooo hard when I feel this bad. Oh and when I want to beat husband for cooking and smelling up the whole house!!!!!!!!


----------



## future hopes

melenarz said:


> I see my midwife today at 2pm eastern. I'm hoping she can help me with the nausea. I was hugging the toilet at 5 am, felt better for a while and now it has all come back. I'm trying to just relax and drink fluids and eat bland stuff (plain rice chex, crackers etc) but nothing helping too much right now. I am trying my best go be grateful knowing my baby is growing, but it's sooooooooooo hard when I feel this bad. Oh and when I want to beat husband for cooking and smelling up the whole house!!!!!!!!

awwwwwwww sweetheart i really hope this awfull sickness passes and quickly:hugs:

there is a saying though the sicker u r the healthier ure baby so keep that in mind lol:thumbup:

sending huggs:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

future hopes said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> I see my midwife today at 2pm eastern. I'm hoping she can help me with the nausea. I was hugging the toilet at 5 am, felt better for a while and now it has all come back. I'm trying to just relax and drink fluids and eat bland stuff (plain rice chex, crackers etc) but nothing helping too much right now. I am trying my best go be grateful knowing my baby is growing, but it's sooooooooooo hard when I feel this bad. Oh and when I want to beat husband for cooking and smelling up the whole house!!!!!!!!
> 
> awwwwwwww sweetheart i really hope this awfull sickness passes and quickly:hugs:
> 
> there is a saying though the sicker u r the healthier ure baby so keep that in mind lol:thumbup:
> sending huggs:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sure trying! Just so hard to keep positive feeling this sick! And I can't say anything to anyone because we aren't telling until 14 weeks..... So I'm basically lying to everyone right now!


----------



## future hopes

awwww bless ya hun just tell them u got some bug:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Future hope, sending you and your friends some prayers. 
Thinking of you all and hoping all will be ok.

XX


----------



## runnergrl

sorry future-praying for your friends who are both having brain issues:hugs: How are you and baby doing?

melenarz- I hope the sickness eases for you so you can keep food down soon. The doc should be able to give you meds to help with the nausea. 

Where is princess Bree?? She is usually on here daily or at least a few times a week. Havent heard from you in a long time sweetie, I hope you are ok!

Im just sitting here in my TWW waiting not so patiently to test. Im 8dpo today and am tryig to hold off till I get these pregnancy tests in the mail that I ordered. but they wont be here for another week!!


----------



## angela2011

Future hopes I am praying for both your friends. I can relate to what they are going through because my husband also had to have brain surgery to remove a cycst that was causing all his fluid to back up and shut down his organs and body parts. Praise God they caught his on time and doing fine today but I am also nervous because his headaches have been returning. Please keep him in your prayers he is going in tommorow for a recheck mri and to see the brain surgery so I am praying all is doing well and his test come back good. I will be lifting both babeebugs and Amy up in prayer.:hugs:

melenarz I suffered from severe morning sickness not this time thank God but in the past and I know how bad it can get. I had to take medicine for it so I hope the doctors will give you something that can help with the sickness. Praying for you.:hugs:

Runnergrl I am praying that you get your BFP this time. I know how hard the TWW can be. I hope it passes quick for you. Praying for you and best of luck.:hugs:


PrincessBree we all miss you and love you and hope that everything is going well for you. Keeping you in my prayers:hugs:


I am starting to feel movement more and more everyday and just want to praise God and thank him for each movement for he is so good. Hope everyone is doing well and keeping you all in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Appointment went well. I am 6+6, will have ultrasound at 8+1. My midwife gave me zofran and I didn't have to ask! I told her I was having a lot of nausea and she called it in immediately. I think it's helping one, though I still have a knot in my stomach, I'm hoping that if I get it in my system it will help more. I am hungry, but nothing sounds good. I eat what I can when I can. My ,midwife sounded very positive about everything. She was happy I am so sick!! Lol! So, I'm slightly nervous about the ultrasound, afraid of what it might and might not show. I'm just praying everything will be ok.


----------



## angela2011

God has really been blessing me lately. Thank God my husband's MRI came back great. That is such a relief. Now my husband said he can have a headache in peace without me freaking out lol. Ladies please pray for the United States as it is election day that the right person who God wants to lead will win. Hope everyone is doing well:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

angela2011 said:


> God has really been blessing me lately. Thank God my husband's MRI came back great. That is such a relief. Now my husband said he can have a headache in peace without me freaking out lol. Ladies please pray for the United States as it is election day that the right person who God wants to lead will win. Hope everyone is doing well:hugs:

So good to hear!! And yes, we are praying for the elections. I love in ohio, one of the 'battleground' states.... I need peace from all the negativity and craziness. So far the election is too close to call in ohio on the most important races, so I have a feeling it's not over....


----------



## runnergrl

WHERE IS BREE???? I am starting to really get worried!!


----------



## runnergrl

Well if anyone is still even following this thread, I am testing tomorrow as I will be 10DPO. I know that is still somewhat early, but it is when I have always gotten my positive.. Please pray that I am growing my rainbow miracle baby... please!


----------



## sportysgirl

Angles, so glad your OH scan was clear must be such as relief.

Runners girl, I wonder where Bree has got to she normally posts everyday?
Good luck with your test, I will say a prayer for you. xx


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> Well if anyone is still even following this thread, I am testing tomorrow as I will be 10DPO. I know that is still somewhat early, but it is when I have always gotten my positive.. Please pray that I am growing my rainbow miracle baby... please!


Praying for you!!


----------



## future hopes

thinking of u runner girl plz let that test be a BFP:hugs:
yes where is bree im also getting worried i hope she is ok:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> Well if anyone is still even following this thread, I am testing tomorrow as I will be 10DPO. I know that is still somewhat early, but it is when I have always gotten my positive.. Please pray that I am growing my rainbow miracle baby... please!

Praying that you get your BFP!!!


----------



## runnergrl

BFN:(


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> BFN:(

It's still early... try again in 2 days! :)


----------



## runnergrl

I will. I really believe I am pregnant.. its so strange that I am getting BFN. I feel very pregnant..

Anyone hear from PrincessBree yet?


----------



## InChristAlone

runnergrl said:


> I will. I really believe I am pregnant.. its so strange that I am getting BFN. I feel very pregnant..
> 
> Anyone hear from PrincessBree yet?

Hope you get your BFP :hugs: it's still early, test again in a couple of days - I know it's super hard to wait though!!! 

I messaged her on here today just to say hi and that we were wondering where she was! Hopefully she'll pop back soon...we miss you Bree!


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> BFN:(

:( try again in a few days. Praying for you!!! I know you're probably sick of hearing it, but just remember, God has a plan for you!! A wonderful, amazing plan!!


----------



## melenarz

I've been wondering about Bree too.
You all have been in my prayers!


----------



## melenarz

Well, I feel as if the zofran relief may have been short lived. I'm feeling incredibly sick tonight. The only thing that sounds good is ham and pineapple pizza....crazy I know. I'm 7+1 today. Hoping this will start to ease up soon. I have no vacation time left at work right now......and feeling this way, I get to a point I just can't function....
Lord, I thank you for this miracle you've given me, but I must ask your help in dealing with the sickness. This baby means so much and I will take whatever ills are in store, just please give me strength to conquer the sickness....to function in my job and continued taking care of my husband and home.
Amen


----------



## melenarz

Runnergirl, how are you doing?? Been thinking about you this morning


----------



## runnergrl

thanks- I am ok.. just frustrated.. all of my "symptoms" come and go.. I wonder if they are all really in my head:wacko: I hope you get to feeling better soon. did you get your pineapple pizza?


----------



## melenarz

I hate that come and go feeling. I hope its your month!! I did get my pizza! I think that is going to be my thing... Could be worse I guess!


----------



## runnergrl

Ill be testing again this weekend. AF wont show until I stop the progesterone so I cant wait for her...


----------



## angela2011

Praying for you runnergrl that you will get your BFP this weekend. 

How is everyone doing? I too am worried because we haven't heard from Bree in awhile. I hope she is doing well. I am praying for you all:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

ahhhh runner girl u must be so frustrated its still early tho so im hoping u do get that BFP u so deserve it and i feel god has someamazing plans for u also:hugs:

angela awwwwwww hunny poor u have u been to c a dr yet about ure sickness they may b able to give u anti sickness meds, ginger buscuits or cookies r good for sickness.:thumbup:

ok getting really concerned for bree now where is she? there r alot of colds and things goin around at the mo so mayb shes been a bit unwell oh i do prey we all hear from her very soon. WE MISS YOU PRINCESS BREE:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## melenarz

How is everyone?? I'm still dealing with 24/7 ms still with the Zofran, but at least.just nausea and not throwing up. Now I'm also dealing with constipation....not sure which is worse!

Miss everyone's updates, prayers and posts on here!! Hope you are all well and praying for all of you! Has anyone heard from Bree?


----------



## PrincessBree

O my gosh you ladies make me sooo emotional lool I love you all sooo much and that little time away makes me see how important you all are to me!!!!!

I have not been around bcos I have had no way of logging on with no Internet access!!Then when I finally got on everytime I tried to log it would not allow me access to my profile!?

God knows I've missed you all so much and i realise now silly as it may sound that you ladies are such a HUGE part of my life!!!

One prayer I've always asked of God is that whether I am here or nt the thread that He will ensure everyone continues to encourage one another and PRAY.Its so wonderful to see tht Jesus has honoured that prayer!

I read through the missed posts and such a joy filled my heart.Loved the testimony of growing baby's,healed husbands and the tenderness of hearts as you have continued be enjoy sisterhood together!!

I am praying for you all!!!

It's been weird not being on I haven't really thought much about getting pregnant or babies which is strange for me?!Ive just been living each day and believe that one day I will wake up and God will surprise me!!!I know He is gonna surprise Runner too one day soon!Hun your mAde to be mommy it's gonna happen for you soon.

I have also been working in a new school as a reading teacher with kids age 5-9 it's been amazing working with kids who hve fallen behind in class for any reason.The kids are wonderful I'm enjoying this experience!!

I've been seeing a counsellor whose helping me work through the complexities of loss.She has been a tremendous help to me!!As I kept feeling ok for like 2/3 weeks and then boom I'd be a wreck crying and stuff!!But I've learnt it's ok to allow myself to go through this process,it's very natural! 

Oooo also!!dont know If I've already posted this news but-I have another birth scheduled to doula for another friend!lol
This time she is an atheist!!And she has asked for me to pray for her baby :D I feel like God is using me being a doula to get the message of the gospel out there!!lGod is so creative lol It's extra special for the mom too as she had been ntnp 4 10years until I mentioned to her about trying PreSeed And then wshoosh!!God done it in 2 months!!!I cnt remember of I shared tht already but it's still my most exciting recent testimony!!!!

Ladies please lets continue to keep praying for one another as we endeavour to move closer to Jesus every single day.And on the days when we feel too weak may He hear the silent prayers of our hearts!!!

I love you all and looking forward to hearing from you all!Also where's all the pictures of you ladies with your baby bumps?! :D x


----------



## melenarz

Bree! So happy that you are alright. It really sounds god is working through you in amazing ways right now!! I'm keeping it short right now as I'm extremely nauseated, but wanted to say I'm so happy to see you back!! Keeping you and everyone in my prayers.


----------



## runnergrl

Missed you Bree! :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

missed u so much bree im so happy u r ok:happydance::happydance::happydance: and as u have asked for bump piccys here mine taken on tuesday wen i turned 25 weeks, ill be 26 weeks this tuesday so ill take another piccy then c if ive grown, just wanted to say a thank u to our great wonderfull lord for keeping all us sisters together, for these wonderfull miricals he has blessed us with, for good health for friends for family for all our sisters on this wonderfull thread, we all love u jesus so very much and we all know u will be blessing runner girl and other ladies like her very soon we love u armen armen and armen:hugs::hugs::hugs:
and here is my 25 week bump

the mark on my tummy is one half of my scar its the smallest part but u can still c it just wanted to expalin wat it was:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

So glad to hear from you Bree and to hear all the wonderful ways God has been working in your life. As you can see we all really missed you here. :hugs:

Baby's movement is getting stronger by the day. My husband even managed to feel him the other night and I just get so excited with each movement I feel.:happydance:

I thank God for this thread and am praying for all of you:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

:flower: To Runner, Future ,Jewel ,Angela ,MomTo2 ,Sporty ,BeanOrder ,InChrist Alone Melanarz and anyone who I didn't mention Big Hugs love you all and missed you dearly!!

Future loving your bump pic!Your bump is so neat!Looks like your all baby too cos you still look in great shape!!Lol xx 

Having a great weekend we just went grocery shopping and I'm about to make traditional British roast dinner at dh's request lol as he's apparently feeling for a roast this weekend!!

How's everyone spending their weekends??Hope you All having a great weekend!!

It's crazy to think we gonna have some babies very soon as I kno that some ladies are due in December!!Yay we are gona be b&b aunties!!!!Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad all ok Bree. 

I have been thinking of you all and saying prayers for all of us.

Babies movements are getting stronger now and it always makes me smile:happydance:
On Sunday I will be going to watch my OH march for remembrance day, it always makes me very proud. :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

sportysgirl said:


> Glad all ok Bree.
> 
> I have been thinking of you all and saying prayers for all of us.
> 
> Babies movements are getting stronger now and it always makes me smile:happydance:
> On Sunday I will be going to watch my OH march for remembrance day, it always makes me very proud. :kiss:

:baby:Awww how adorable!!Forgive if you had already shared but do you know whether your team pink or blue yet?x

Wow I didn't know your dh is/was in army thas so awesome!2moro will be such a special day for you both and for us as a country thank God for men like your dh and the wonderful wives that support those on the front line!!Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

PrincessBree said:


> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> Glad all ok Bree.
> 
> I have been thinking of you all and saying prayers for all of us.
> 
> Babies movements are getting stronger now and it always makes me smile:happydance:
> On Sunday I will be going to watch my OH march for remembrance day, it always makes me very proud. :kiss:
> 
> :baby:Awww how adorable!!Forgive if you had already shared but do you know whether your team pink or blue yet?x
> 
> Wow I didn't know your dh is/was in army thas so awesome!2moro will be such a special day for you both and for us as a country thank God for men like your dh and the wonderful wives that support those on the front line!!XxClick to expand...

We are team yellow, we wanted a surprise! xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies

Been keeping up with you all and praying for you all. 

Bree I am glad you have returned! Very annoying when the Internet causes problems. 

Can I ask for some prayers regarding me and baby. At my scan on Monday I was very pleased to find out that my placenta has moved and I'm on track for a natural birth but unfortunately they found that the cord is around the baby's neck. Very scary thing to hear but I have since discovered that is very common and complications are very rare. So I just ask for prayers to keep my baby safe and for him/her not to end up as one of those rare cases. 
Also can you pray for me - I've been in a lot of pain the past few days and its really getting me down now. I still have three weeks left of work and I really don't want to have to pack it in early and leave my students in the lurch. 

Hope you have all had a good weekend!


----------



## runnergrl

Beanonorder said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Been keeping up with you all and praying for you all.
> 
> Bree I am glad you have returned! Very annoying when the Internet causes problems.
> 
> Can I ask for some prayers regarding me and baby. At my scan on Monday I was very pleased to find out that my placenta has moved and I'm on track for a natural birth but unfortunately they found that the cord is around the baby's neck. Very scary thing to hear but I have since discovered that is very common and complications are very rare. So I just ask for prayers to keep my baby safe and for him/her not to end up as one of those rare cases.
> Also can you pray for me - I've been in a lot of pain the past few days and its really getting me down now. I still have three weeks left of work and I really don't want to have to pack it in early and leave my students in the lurch.
> 
> Hope you have all had a good weekend!

you got it:thumbup:

please pray for me as well ladies.. I am aching for another baby and this wasnt my month.. My dog is also dying and Im not taking that well at all.. He has chronic health issues and refuses to eat or drink.. I am so depressed.


----------



## InChristAlone

runnergrl I'm so sorry to hear of all that is going on for you. I'm praying for you and your family, including your dog. I know some people may well think I'm crazy (!) but have you prayed for your dog? When my cat was really sick I laid hands on him and prayed for him, Father knows what is causing us pain & if its His will I believe He will intervene. Xx

I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so low, can I ask what support you have around you? Do you have people you can talk to & who can support you? A pastor / leader in your church or a mature christian who can come alongside you and pray with you? You aren't in this alone xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Morning ladies!!

I'm just about to leave for church but I thought I'd check in and leave a little blessing for you all before we begin our Sunday.

BeanOrder-it's wonderful to hear from you Hun.In fact you hvd been in my heart especially these past few days.God is for sure with you Hun.And I pray your strength as you enter the final leg of your journey!I coul be wrong but I believe that you are due first in this group meaning you will have the first baby born to this prayer thread.That is such a precious responsibility to carry :) I believe God that He will unwrap that cord from your babies neck and no harm will come to your miracle.We have seen God work in every area of your life from the beginning with your dh your baby and its just the beginning of greater things to come.I for sure am praying for you darl.Xx 

Runner-My heart continues to break for you as I know you have had it so rough lately.You have remained to be strong for your family and I admire that about you.I know that it may not seem like it but I can see God working in your life even in the rain He is the one who is picking you up each day willing you to go on.All things work together for the good of those that love The Lord and are Called according to His purpose (thas you Runner).One day when you receive your rainbow baby or even before that you will realise that God IS up to something in you and birthing His purpose in you.You are a mighty woman of God and you will come through.I am praying for you and will say some special prayers for you today at church that The Lord will remember you like He remembered Hannah in the Bible and gave her the child her Spirit ached for.Praying for your sweet dog too xxx 

[Jesus said] My Father is always at his work to this very day, and I, too, am working
(John 5:17 NIV).

Jesus is ALWAYS working in us even when we can't see x


----------



## melenarz

Good morning ladies, could I please ask for some prayer this morning? The m/s is getting out of control. I'm nauseous almost constantly. The Zofran is keeping me from throwing up, but the nausea is making it near impossible to do anything or eat, which I know adds to it since I am hungry as well. We are going to Chicago (6hr drive) in a week, thanksgiving is coming up (we haven't told anyone and don't want to before Christmas) and my college commencement is on December 14 and we are having a party.on the 15. I just want to feel normal and.be able to enjoy everything and help my husband around the house and get some decency food for him to eat. It's making working very hard, our house is a wreck and I just feel useless at the moment. He's neo.g so patient with me, but if this doesn't clear up soon, he says no more kids!! Having a family with several kids is very important to me. I probably oberreacting since I feel like poo, but its just getting crazy. I'm going to try to take b6 with the zofran and see if helps with the nausea. I've also ordered some preggiepops, as you ant buy Turkish.any store around here. I know its all a sign our baby is growing, but I can't lay on the couch all day either!! Just feel stuck between a rock and a place.....

Thank you for letting me vent, and thank you for all your prayers..


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> Good morning ladies, could I please ask for some prayer this morning? The m/s is getting out of control. I'm nauseous almost constantly. The Zofran is keeping me from throwing up, but the nausea is making it near impossible to do anything or eat, which I know adds to it since I am hungry as well. We are going to Chicago (6hr drive) in a week, thanksgiving is coming up (we haven't told anyone and don't want to before Christmas) and my college commencement is on December 14 and we are having a party.on the 15. I just want to feel normal and.be able to enjoy everything and help my husband around the house and get some decency food for him to eat. It's making working very hard, our house is a wreck and I just feel useless at the moment. He's neo.g so patient with me, but if this doesn't clear up soon, he says no more kids!! Having a family with several kids is very important to me. I probably oberreacting since I feel like poo, but its just getting crazy. I'm going to try to take b6 with the zofran and see if helps with the nausea. I've also ordered some preggiepops, as you ant buy Turkish.any store around here. I know its all a sign our baby is growing, but I can't lay on the couch all day either!! Just feel stuck between a rock and a place.....
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent, and thank you for all your prayers..

Awww hun sorry to hear you have been having a rough time with m/s.I pray that God will strengthen you through this time.Its so good that your dh is being so patient with you!Thank God for him!!!And try not to be too hard on yourself!!God'll see you through sis this sickness will pass in time it really will!!

May God prove to you that His grace is sufficient for you in your weakness.

We love you dearly and were all praying for you!!xx


----------



## melenarz

Thank you Bree. I'm doing slightly better this evening. I think I'm going to try go tonight without the Zofran and just some b6. We shall see what happens...

Runner, thinking of you and praying for you often. I'm so sorry to hear about you dog. Our pets turn into our kids also, just furrier! When they are sick or hurting, it's about as bad as your child or family member. I cried for days when my cat was sick and there was not much I could do. Praying for your dog also. 

I hope everyone has a good evening, you ladies are all so special!!!


----------



## jewelstar

Good morning ladies! 
Just thinking about this group and wanted to let you all the verse I have for today:
Psalm 33:4-5
4 For the word of the Lord is right and true;
he is faithful in all he does.
5 The Lord loves righteousness and justice;
the earth is full of his unfailing love.

May God bless you all dearly today!


----------



## InChristAlone

Hey ladies - hope everyone's having a good day? I have a praise report, had my 20w scan today & everything is all good with the baby, I'm so grateful and it's really awesome... also found out that we are having a little girl! We're both really shocked as we were both convinced it was a little boy! But it's so awesome and we're delighted, thank you Jesus! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies!!

Hope you are all doing great today!!!

Luke 5:21-34

"Daughter,your faith has made you whole.Go in peace your suffering is over."

This morning the Lord was speaking to me through the scriptures.I had a major hormonal outburst at my dh b4 I left out for work and I felt so guilty.So on the way to work I read about the woman with the issue of blood for 12 years. The Lord,reminded me how hormonal we can be each month as women.Well imagine this woman had been bleeding for 12 YEARS!!Her hormones must of been a wreck!!I can imagine she had mood swings,outbursts,weeping etc.Life must of been pretty miserable for this woman!!But she with one simple act of faith, reaching out to touch Jesus' cloack was healed!!Jesus said she was healed because of her great faith in Him.

I thought about it, and it became clear to me that God wanted me to keep reaching out to touch His cloack,when I go through those times whn my hormones feel like they are trying to take over.WHen I go through moments when I feel as though I am actng irrational and cannot seem to control it I can reach out to Daddy God and He can heal me!Even my emotions!!Ladies reach out and touch Him today no matter what your issue is!!


Jewel-Thank you sis for sharing that verse!!It reminded me of some things I had forgotten!Thank you XxxALso thanks for checking on me!:hug:Also I read back!I know its late but congratulations on team blue!You go girl in 10 years you could have a football team!!lolxx

InChrist-WoooWOOOop Thank God soo excited about you being team pink!!Have you got any names for your Princess?xx

Melenarz-I think that sound like a plan (stoppin zofran)x let us know how it goes!Also love the pic of you and dh!x


----------



## runnergrl

Well AF is officially here, so I am on CD1. If I ovulate on day 15m which would be normal for me, I would be testing around December 8th. I am running a race on Dec 9th with a group of old friends, so I think I will try to hold out until after the race because I dont want to be paranoid while I am running! I have also decided that if we are so blessed to get our BFP this month, I will be putting a digital test in my husband's stocking:) I dont want to tell him until after I see the heart beating at 6 weeks.. I would roughly be 6 week at that point..


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies just wanted to share this also-

https://www.ihopkc.org/prayerroom/

Its the prayer room at Ihop Kansas City-they pray/worship 24 hours per day,and stream it live on their website.Click play and the presence of God will minister to you!The worship sure is touching my heart at the moment!Check it out!

Runner-I really hopes your rainbow baby is a special gift for you and dh this christmas.I pray Gods blessing upon your womb.I ask that God would prepare your body to carry a miracle.x


----------



## melenarz

Day 1 without zofran....sick, sick, sick. I've thrown up twice. Once making myself because I had to relieve the nausea. My doc said that was find if I wasn't making a habit. Now I'm hungry, but figure whatever I eat will come.back. thinking I will boil some.noodles and melt cheese on them. 

Lord, I know this is a sign baby is growing. But I am begging, please let this end before Sunday when we leave on our minivacation. I dont want to ruin it for my husband and I want to enjoy thanksgiving with family and not on the couch..... Lord,I'm begging for the nausea to end, I want so desperately to enjoy this pregnancy.
Amen.


----------



## melenarz

Praying for you runner! That would be a great Christmas gift, I pray it happens for you!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

PrincessBree said:


> BeanOrder-it's wonderful to hear from you Hun.In fact you hvd been in my heart especially these past few days.God is for sure with you Hun.And I pray your strength as you enter the final leg of your journey!I coul be wrong but I believe that you are due first in this group meaning you will have the first baby born to this prayer thread.That is such a precious responsibility to carry :) I believe God that He will unwrap that cord from your babies neck and no harm will come to your miracle.We have seen God work in every area of your life from the beginning with your dh your baby and its just the beginning of greater things to come.I for sure am praying for you darl.Xx

Wow Bree, you make me feel so special! :blush:

So far baby has still been moving a lot so very thankful for that! 
As things stand now it looks like we will only be able to move at the end of the month - when I am 37 weeks! I'm quite unhappy about this turn of events but I can't keep getting myself stressed out about it. Will just have to deal with things as they happen.


----------



## Mom To 2

Beanonorder- I just wanted to let you know my daughter had the cord wrapped twice around her neck when she was born and we didn't know till after delivery. The first picture I have of her it's still around actually! I do hate that picture though :haha: but she was just fine.
Happy to hear your placenta moved up, my scan is the Tues after Thanksgiving to see if mine has moved up and I'm praying and believing that it will have.

Sorry I haven't been on here in so long. I'm very busy getting used to my new job at the church, I love, love it but it's been a long time since I have worked even though it's only part time.

Runnergirl, sorry it wasn't your month. :nope: I believe His timing is perfect. I had a 6 month wait after my mc and I didn't understand it at the time and would get so upset but even now I see some reasons why the timing was best...

I did a 6 month maternity photo shoot with my husband a few weeks ago. He's a part time photographer and the pics are amazing. If I can figure out how I will post a few soon.

Melenarz, praying for your sickness to ease up so you can enjoy your vacation, and life again!


----------



## LillyLee

Hey ladies, just wanted to let you all know I still stop by the thread and read how everyone is doing and am praying for all of you. 

For everyone with new bfp's congrats! And for everyone still trying, remember that God is working miracles every single day. 

DH still has not found a job and as the weeks draw closer to this baby being born in find myself more and more stressed out about what we are going to do. I know I have to give it all to him but its just so hard when I also feel the need to be in control. Please pray for our little family.


----------



## Mom To 2

Well got my avatar changed but not sure how to post a big pic


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanorder-Praying for you hun!That you will enter into the rest and joy of the Lord this last final weeks of your journeyx

Lilly-Long time hun!Its so nice to hear from you sis!I am so sorry to hear about dh not yet finding work.I pray that God will continue to provide and create ways for you and dh to have all that you need for the arrival of Annabelle.Praying for you all hunxPlease keep us updated

MomTo2-Great to hear from you hun!!Wooww you are stunning,your photo looks amazing!That must of been a pretty fun shoot for you both to be involved in!I love the black and white and then the shot of red!Its gorgeous hun!x

Melenarz-Aww hun!!Sorry that you are having such a difficult time right now!It must be so hard I am sorry!I pray that God will give you some relief ASAP!

Ladies today has been pretty quiet-had no work today as school is closed dh is at home sick!We have no lights as I blew the circuit this morning :wacko: just completed applications for grad school!Hope everyone is having a blessed day!Love you all xx


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies....
We have our first scan tomorrow, 8+1. I'm very excited and scared. It was around this time with our first pregnancy we found our baby had died, however, I had virtually no symptoms and had been bleeding for about 2 or 3 weeks already. Now I've had no spotting, sicker than a dog and completely exhausted. So, while I know deep down things will be ok, I'm still scared. I'm also worried I will be too sick to enjoy the scan tomorrow! I've gone back on the zofran, I'm not tossing my cookies at least. Still feel so nauseated I could just scream..... I keep praying and begging to please let this ease up so I can go on with life and get back on track at work and catch up on the house and my school work. I have 4 weeks until graduation, I can't blow it now!!!
Thank you again for allowing me to vent and for all your prayers. Letting frustration out helps so much!
Praying for you all. ::hugs::


----------



## melenarz

PrincessBree said:


> Beanorder-Praying for you hun!That you will enter into the rest and joy of the Lord this last final weeks of your journeyx
> 
> Lilly-Long time hun!Its so nice to hear from you sis!I am so sorry to hear about dh not yet finding work.I pray that God will continue to provide and create ways for you and dh to have all that you need for the arrival of Annabelle.Praying for you all hunxPlease keep us updated
> 
> MomTo2-Great to hear from you hun!!Wooww you are stunning,your photo looks amazing!That must of been a pretty fun shoot for you both to be involved in!I love the black and white and then the shot of red!Its gorgeous hun!x
> 
> Melenarz-Aww hun!!Sorry that you are having such a difficult time right now!It must be so hard I am sorry!I pray that God will give you some relief ASAP!
> 
> Ladies today has been pretty quiet-had no work today as school is closed dh is at home sick!We have no lights as I blew the circuit this morning :wacko: just completed applications for grad school!Hope everyone is having a blessed day!Love you all xx


Praying for you Bree! Grad school is so exciting!


----------



## angela2011

Sorry I haven't got to post in a few days had a busy few days trying to help the
kids with their Thanksgiving projects for school and each one has a Thanksgiving lunch at school different days this week. 
Bree Thanks for sharing the scripture with us all. some times we all need to be reminded to reach out for Jesus for healing and strength:hugs:

momto2 love the photo and glad your new job is going great

Beanonorder I have heard it is not unusual for the cord to be around the neck. I am praying for you and your baby that you both will be kept safe.

Lilylee praying your husband finds work soon

melenarz sorry you are having such a rough time with sickness hun, I am praying it eases soon.

runnergrl what a blessing a Christmas time positive would be. I am praying for you that it will be your time for a BFP.


Praying for all you ladies:hugs: I have a doctor's appointment in the morning. This is a busy week :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies....
> We have our first scan tomorrow, 8+1. I'm very excited and scared. It was around this time with our first pregnancy we found our baby had died, however, I had virtually no symptoms and had been bleeding for about 2 or 3 weeks already. Now I've had no spotting, sicker than a dog and completely exhausted. So, while I know deep down things will be ok, I'm still scared. I'm also worried I will be too sick to enjoy the scan tomorrow! I've gone back on the zofran, I'm not tossing my cookies at least. Still feel so nauseated I could just scream..... I keep praying and begging to please let this ease up so I can go on with life and get back on track at work and catch up on the house and my school work. I have 4 weeks until graduation, I can't blow it now!!!
> Thank you again for allowing me to vent and for all your prayers. Letting frustration out helps so much!
> Praying for you all. ::hugs::

Hope all goes well with your appointment, will be thinking of you. :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

Melenarz-I am praising God wth you and dh that you have made it to your frst scan date!!Thank You Lord Jesus that You have allowed this special miracle to grow to be 8 weeks old!God we ask that You will continue to cover this pregnancy and the growth of this baby all the way to delivery and beyond!I am rejoicing with you because I now the pain you and dh had to go through!I know it is tough at the moment hun-I pray God will allow you to get some rest from the m/s!!Thanks hun!I am excited!I know it will definately happen if it is the Lords will!

Angela-Great to hear from you hun!!Praying that your appointment goes great tommorow!Have a blessed happy busy week,whatever you do!!:hug:

Sporty-Hey hun!!How are you and baby??

Future, BeanOrder & Jewel-Sending you huge :hug: Love you ladies soo much!!

Ladies I read this scripture during devotional last night- 

"The tongue can bring death or life;those who love to talk will reap the consequences."Proverbs 18:21

It reminded me that it is important to speak positive things over situations in our lives.Not because of some strange mystical power,but because of the power that we have in our mouths through the Spirit of God that dwells within us as followers of Christ.Therefore,when we speak life over ourselves,our spiritual lives,our families,our babies,our wombs,our jobs,then we will (in His time) reap the rewards of the very words which we have declared.

I know personally this is especially difficult when everything we want seems to be going in the opposite direction but we must as train ourselves to speak good over lives and not evil.

I speak life to every situation in your lives today in whichever area you need it!Love you all!!xx


----------



## angela2011

Appointment went great. She said baby had healthy strong heart beat in the 140's-150's. Can't wait until my growth scan on the 30th. Keeping you all in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

First scan was amazing! We saw the little heart just beating away! Approx 160 was the heart rate, so nice and strong!! Girl maybe??? Lol! I don't care as long as healthy. Measured in at just over 15 mm. If I can figure out how to get a pic on here, I'd love to share....
Thank you for all your prayers!


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies! Yesterday we celebrated my little man's 5th birthday! I can't believe he is 5 already! He got to pick out where to have his special dinner (Red Robin) and we tried to make sure the evening was all about him. I thank God for my little family and can't wait to add baby Jaden into the mix!!
In other news, I have been sick with a wicked chest cold for about 3 or 4 days now! I'm trying to remain positive, but I feel like CRAP! And I really can't afford to take any time off because I'm saving everything for when I have the baby... I wish I could just sleep for a few days!
Ladies, I hope you are all doing well, and I am so glad that momentum has picked back up on this thread, as it is by far my favorite!!
Love you all dearly!


----------



## future hopes

hello my little troupers im really sorry i havent been on for a while just soooo much goin on i cud really do with some preys not for myself but for family members if u girls dont mind wud really apreciate some preys rite now:cry:

well i guess ill start with mum. shes still in hospital and really not doin good at all, she keeps goin into these like mini coma type of things wear no one can wake her even by inflicting pain, shaking anything she just wont wake for hours and hours, she is also having episodes of fallling out of bed drs havent really said very much i dont think they know wat is causing this:nope:

also my dad i feel he needs preying for because he is under a great deal of strress at the moment and i feel he needs gods guidence, now hes a tricky one because he is not a believer but he needs preying for:hugs:

then theres my grandad and my nan (my mums parents) id love it if u cud all prey for them also, my grandad is very poorly and is coughing up alot of blood ive had my nan on the phone in tears with worry about him and my mum, sadly my nan is unable to walk well at the moment as she suffers with very bad hips she said she feels like a bad mum because she is unable to get up the hospital and c my mum, i spent a while calming her down and told her it cant be helped as she has enough to deal with with my grandad and also herself. my granparents r sadly very negative and i wud love it if u cud all prey for them to b more positive i feel god really needs to b around them right now and help them get better:thumbup:

ok so thats all the people i need u to prey for:thumbup: thank u ladies:hugs:

i had a scan yesterday and baby is doing very well indeed and growing normol. my iron levels r very very low so ive been put on iron pills and if no better by next week i may need to go in hospital for a blood transfusion. it was lovely c in baby again tho and they r still saying baby is a girl:flower:


so thats really about all, im so sorry for the long post ladies and i really apreciate that u have given iure time to read this sending u all lots of:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Praying for Your family future!


----------



## future hopes

awwww thank u so much sweetheart thank u:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Future--I'm so happy to hear that the baby is doing well!!

I will continue to pray for your family!


----------



## future hopes

jewelstar said:


> Future--I'm so happy to hear that the baby is doing well!!
> 
> I will continue to pray for your family!


awwwww thank u sweety awwwww ure all so lovely i cud cry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies!!!

Hope you are all well!!I was so excited to read the posts today!!!

Angela-Hun I am soo happy that your appointment went good and baby is doing well!!I was praying for you last night and it was really impressed in my heart that God has awesome plans for your miracle baby!!xxIm so excited to be able to share in praying with you for your baby!xx

Melenarz-:flower:Sooo happy for you and dh thank You Jesus that our sisters baby is growing healthily and measuring up good!!Hun would love to see a pic!!If you cant upload could try and make it your avatar?xx

Jewel-Awww hun you poor thing :hugs:.Sorry that you have not been feeling so good.If you can-do get some rest over the weekend.Happy birthday to your little man!!!I cannot imagine how quickly time flies from when you give birth and then your child just grows soo quickly!!Everytime my baby sisters (10and12) have a birthday I feel like crying because they have grown soo quickly its crazzzy!!lol xx it will be so fun when baby is born so little man will have a lil buddy to play with!You and dh have all that to look forward to!Glory to God!xx ps Im excited about this group too xx 

Future-Hun its great to hear from you hun x sorry to hear about your family problems.A scripture that comes to mind when it comes to suffering is this- "the suffering of this present time is not worthy to be compared to the glory that will be revealed in us."romans 8:18- continue to stay strong and be a beacon of light for your family.I will continue to keep you all in prayer hun xx love you lots!!xx Im happy to hear that your baby girl is doing good!I hope that the tablets work and that God will cause your iron levels to come up in Jesus name!Also try to eat foods packed with iron- brockley,liver,sun dried tomatoes,steak,spinach things like that can help!If fresh is too expensive(as it is for me)try frozen xx

Afm-This weekend I will not be on much from Friday night until Sunday as dh and I are going on a marriage retreat!!!I am so excited!!:happydance: It is in a town about an hour away from London,and we are going to have access to the spa,sauna,jacuzzi etc.Plus all the activities that they have for us to work through.Looking forward to it LOADS!!xx

This is a scripture that I read in devotional last night : "I will teach all your children, and they will enjoy great peace."Isaiah 54:13

I thought about what a wonderful and important thing it is for our children to be taught,nurtured and developed in the Lord.In this scripture the Lord has said that He,Himself will teach our children.How will He do that?By making us mothers after His own heart,who will seek Him for direction and guidance.And then all that we receive from Him,all that we learn of Him-we will pour into our kids and because of this,our children will enjoy great peace.

What a wonderful thing the Lord is doing in us everyday teaching us so that we can teach our offspring!!He is sooo good!xx

Blessings to you of you ladies and praying for/with you all xx


----------



## angela2011

Future I am praying for your family and so glad baby is doing good. I also hope the iron pills help.:hugs:

Melenarz praise God that baby is doing well. I am praying for you and baby:hugs:

Jewel I hope that you feel better soon. I had a cold a few weeks back and still recovering.

Bree have a wonderful weekend getaway with your husband. I can't think of anyone who deserves it more. Sounds wonderful and you deserve to just relax and have a great time. I am praying your weekend goes great:hugs:

Praying for all of you:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Ok, since I couldn't figure it how to upload the photo, I changed my avatar....I think. Lol


----------



## InChristAlone

Future, your family are in my prayers - wow, you have so much on your plate right now. Praying for peace and for God's strength and comfort to be with you and your family always.

Bree - marriage retreat sounds awesome!! Have a great time!

Melenarz so great to hear the scan was good and I love your picture!

So lovely to hear from everyone :)


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> Ok, since I couldn't figure it how to upload the photo, I changed my avatar....I think. Lol

Ange-Thanks Hun!

ChristAlone-Thanks hun!!How are you?X

Melenarz- Hun I love the pic it is adorable Hun!! I truly thank your your miracle!!Xx


----------



## runnergrl

Ladies-please say a quick prayer for my son. He is sick and he never gets sick. His poor nose is like a faucet and his eyes are watery and he just doesn't have an appetite or any energy:cry: I wish I could take his illness! Thanks girls:)


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> Ladies-please say a quick prayer for my son. He is sick and he never gets sick. His poor nose is like a faucet and his eyes are watery and he just doesn't have an appetite or any energy:cry: I wish I could take his illness! Thanks girls:)

Praying for your little guy! It's the worst when they're sick!!


----------



## Amour

Adding on to this thread! I need it.

Will be praying for you all.

Bree, I read ur blog post. Tried to leave a comment but couldn't for some reason, but wanted to say, I love it and God bless you for sharing. I hope you will continue to blog.


----------



## melenarz

Praying for him runner!! Hope he is feeling better soon. So much nastiness going around right now.


----------



## Beanonorder

Glad everyone is doing well and have had some good doctors appointments! 

Bree, lucky you for being able to go away on a marriage retreat. 

Just wanted to say have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## InChristAlone

PrincessBree said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> Ok, since I couldn't figure it how to upload the photo, I changed my avatar....I think. Lol
> 
> Ange-Thanks Hun!
> 
> ChristAlone-Thanks hun!!How are you?X
> 
> Melenarz- Hun I love the pic it is adorable Hun!! I truly thank your your miracle!!XxClick to expand...

I'm good thanks, still suffering with migraines though and had to leave work early and head for bed on Tuesday which sucks! It's still lurking in the background but has gone away quite a lot which is cool - I'd like it to go away forever though!!!!

Also had to go and look at nursery this week for the 2 mornings a week which I'll need in October next year as all the nurseries here are all full! The one we need (term time only) doesn't have a place until November 2013!! It felt very strange going to a nursery at 20w pregnant, I think it was a bit of a culture shock for DH!! Ha ha!

All good though and looking forward to the weekend - I pray that your marriage retreat will be a time of real blessing for you and your husband, it sounds awesome! Take full advantage of all of the lovely things on offer, you deserve them! x


----------



## InChristAlone

runnergrl said:


> Ladies-please say a quick prayer for my son. He is sick and he never gets sick. His poor nose is like a faucet and his eyes are watery and he just doesn't have an appetite or any energy:cry: I wish I could take his illness! Thanks girls:)

Bless him!! :( praying for him and for you :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, could you pray for the father of a friend of mine?? I just found out he had a major stroke this last week and things are not looking good. He is in his 80's, so that makes things tougher from the recovery standpoint. I don't know his name. But my friend is Jan.
Thank you so much!


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> Ladies-please say a quick prayer for my son. He is sick and he never gets sick. His poor nose is like a faucet and his eyes are watery and he just doesn't have an appetite or any energy:cry: I wish I could take his illness! Thanks girls:)

praying for your son. It is so hard when are kids get sick hope he bounces back soon:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies, could you pray for the father of a friend of mine?? I just found out he had a major stroke this last week and things are not looking good. He is in his 80's, so that makes things tougher from the recovery standpoint. I don't know his name. But my friend is Jan.
> Thank you so much!

praying for your friends father and love your scan pictures:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Praying for your friend Melanarz. Thank you for your prayers for my son. we had a rough night. He had trouble sleeping because he is so congested. :( Today he has a happy demeanor, but the nose is constantly running and he still has zero appetite! I need him to eat something! He wouldnt even drink his milk this morning, and he LOVES his milk.. Hope he feels better soon. He is sleeping now and I hope he takes a good long nap for all the sleep he missed out on last night:cry: I hate when my sidekick is sick!

In other news, I found a deal on the internet to get my entire house cleaned for $40!!! I jumped on it and the appointment was this morning. She cleaned while I cooked chicken soup (hoping my son will eat at some point) She did an amazing job and I gave her a $20 tip. Still, $60 for a sparkling clean house?!? amazing. Now my house will be super clean for hosting Thanksgiving! :wohoo: Hopefully Brady will be back to normal by the time all the company arrives!


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> Praying for your friend Melanarz. Thank you for your prayers for my son. we had a rough night. He had trouble sleeping because he is so congested. :( Today he has a happy demeanor, but the nose is constantly running and he still has zero appetite! I need him to eat something! He wouldnt even drink his milk this morning, and he LOVES his milk.. Hope he feels better soon. He is sleeping now and I hope he takes a good long nap for all the sleep he missed out on last night:cry: I hate when my sidekick is sick!
> 
> In other news, I found a deal on the internet to get my entire house cleaned for $40!!! I jumped on it and the appointment was this morning. She cleaned while I cooked chicken soup (hoping my son will eat at some point) She did an amazing job and I gave her a $20 tip. Still, $60 for a sparkling clean house?!? amazing. Now my house will be super clean for hosting Thanksgiving! :wohoo: Hopefully Brady will be back to normal by the time all the company arrives!

I need your house cleaner, I've been too sick to clean and my house is a wreck, getting to me!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies

Just a quick hello before I get off headed towards the marriage retreat!

Armor-You are very welcome here Hun!!!Blessings to you and your baby!!We'd love to hear a bit more about you!X I am so happy that you enjoyed my blog sis!!!I have been a little slow on that recently as I've been busy but I will keep you updated on it!!i love blogging!!!Xx Hun it's wonderful to hve a new edition to our thread x

Runner-Awww hun sorry bout little man hope he gets better soon and praying that his appetite returns!!And that sounds like a pretty nifty deal for a house cleaner!i could do with one now and again as I get behind on house work when life gets busy!What are your plans for thanksgiving?


Melanarz-I will keep your friends dad in prayer it's really sad to hear that he is sick 

InChristAlone-Lol that musta been quite the experience for dh at the nursery lool I guess it's all starting to feel real now!I can't believe that the good ones are full till Nov13 thas crazy!!!Hope you get something for baby soon Xx

BeanOrder-Hope you have a great weekend also Hun X
Well ladies I will remember you all in prayers this weekend and your dh's too seeing as its marriage retreat.

Lord would You bless the marriages of every lady on this thread may our marriages be long,happy and prosperous.Lord please make our marriages be the kind that inspire others to love.Renew our marriages where they have become boring and routine and give them a refreshing!God I pray that You will help us to communicate with our spouses in love and speak to them with honour and respect.Lord also our sex lives we even entrust them to You.We ask that You will make our sex lives to be passionate,exciting and a beautiful expression of our love for eachother.Lord let the expression of our love read like a chapter from Songs of Solomon.God in all we just ask that our marriages will shine with Your glorious light ultimately drawing others to You.In Jesus name amen x 

Be back when we return ladies love you all!!!Xx


----------



## future hopes

:cry::cry::cry:awwwwwwwww so emotionel reading all ure lovely coments thank u so very much ladies and thank our father for this thread and all u lovely ladies u r all so brillient in ure own ways and i love u all so much:hugs::hugs::hugs:

runner girl hope ure little boy feels better soon:hugs:
melenarz thinking of ure friends dad:hugs:

love and preys to u all:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey girls, 

not been on for a few days as have been away visiting family.
Have been thinking of you all and saying prayers for everyone.
Hope all of you are doing ok even with the difficulties life throws at us.

ATM I am doing well, shattered from the visiting and travelling but baby is good and moving more each day! 

:kiss:


----------



## alicecooper

Hello all. I'm having a slight panic here! Just found out today that the date for my DD's First Holy Communion next year is 13th July.

My due date is approximately 8th July!

I have visions of my waters breaking in the middle of the service or something! 

ARGH!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Alice Cooper-Heyy congratulations on your pregnancy!!The Lord has a very special date that He has designed for your baby to be born!!Lets hope and pray that date coincides with your dd holy communion!All things work together!

Sporty-Hey lovely!!XHope you had a great time away with your family it's so excited that baby is moving loads now!!So cute!!Xx 


Afm-Ok so marriage retreat started off with me burning my favourite dress on the iron and which was Soo annoying because it was so expensive!!I whined for the entire night about that before falling asleep.

There were sessions on how to keep the love Alive,is your marriage starved or satisfied, question time,free time,there was a ball so we had to get all dressed up too which was fun.

It was a good weekend in all when we finally stopped arguing and bickering over nonsense lol dh and I realised we really do still love each other loads and we also agreed that we need to make more effort to communicate more like we used to when we were courting.

We realised that we had allowed life to get in the way of us connecting through conversation.

I think marriage retreat is a good tool to help marriages whether it be the most fantastic marriage or one where the love is lost.It is always good to feel like you are falling in love all over again 

Missed you all!!Xx


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Alice Cooper-Heyy congratulations on your pregnancy!!The Lord has a very special date that He has designed for your baby to be born!!Lets hope and pray that date coincides with your dd holy communion!All things work together!
> 
> Sporty-Hey lovely!!XHope you had a great time away with your family it's so excited that baby is moving loads now!!So cute!!Xx
> 
> 
> Afm-Ok so marriage retreat started off with me burning my favourite dress on the iron and which was Soo annoying because it was so expensive!!I whined for the entire night about that before falling asleep.
> 
> There were sessions on how to keep the love Alive,is your marriage starved or satisfied, question time,free time,there was a ball so we had to get all dressed up too which was fun.
> 
> It was a good weekend in all when we finally stopped arguing and bickering over nonsense lol dh and I realised we really do still love each other loads and we also agreed that we need to make more effort to communicate more like we used to when we were courting.
> 
> We realised that we had allowed life to get in the way of us connecting through conversation.
> 
> I think marriage retreat is a good tool to help marriages whether it be the most fantastic marriage or one where the love is lost.It is always good to feel like you are falling in love all over again
> 
> Missed you all!!Xx

So glad that you had a good time and so glad you and your husband got a chance to reconnect.:hugs:


----------



## Amour

PrincessBree said:


> Alice Cooper-Heyy congratulations on your pregnancy!!The Lord has a very special date that He has designed for your baby to be born!!Lets hope and pray that date coincides with your dd holy communion!All things work together!
> 
> Sporty-Hey lovely!!XHope you had a great time away with your family it's so excited that baby is moving loads now!!So cute!!Xx
> 
> 
> Afm-Ok so marriage retreat started off with me burning my favourite dress on the iron and which was Soo annoying because it was so expensive!!I whined for the entire night about that before falling asleep.
> 
> There were sessions on how to keep the love Alive,is your marriage starved or satisfied, question time,free time,there was a ball so we had to get all dressed up too which was fun.
> 
> It was a good weekend in all when we finally stopped arguing and bickering over nonsense lol dh and I realised we really do still love each other loads and we also agreed that we need to make more effort to communicate more like we used to when we were courting.
> 
> We realised that we had allowed life to get in the way of us connecting through conversation.
> 
> I think marriage retreat is a good tool to help marriages whether it be the most fantastic marriage or one where the love is lost.It is always good to feel like you are falling in love all over again
> 
> Missed you all!!Xx

Hey Bree,

I see your in London - how could I find out more info out about? Sounds fantastic and what me and DH need.


----------



## Amour

Hey everyone,

Today I have my amomoly scan. Please can you all join with me in prayer that baby will be healthy, happy and well? 

I am soo super excited because hopefully should find out gender, I pray that baby is co operative. I'm hoping for a boy but know what ever I am blessed with is God's plan.

I randomly flicked throught the Bible to see whether I could get a clue as to what gender baby is and the Book was Malachi chapter 3, then I scrolled down to a verse (with my eyes closed) and it was verse 17 - I read it and it talk about a son. Hmmm

But then I tried it a few weeks later for confirmation. :blush:

And I think it was Ezekiel and it talked about a daughter. But it wasn't on the exact verse that I landed on. I think God was playing with me for my lack of patience lol :blush:


----------



## Amour

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Just a quick hello before I get off headed towards the marriage retreat!
> 
> Armor-You are very welcome here Hun!!!Blessings to you and your baby!!We'd love to hear a bit more about you!X I am so happy that you enjoyed my blog sis!!!I have been a little slow on that recently as I've been busy but I will keep you updated on it!!i love blogging!!!Xx Hun it's wonderful to hve a new edition to our thread x
> 
> 
> 
> Lord would You bless the marriages of every lady on this thread may our marriages be long,happy and prosperous.Lord please make our marriages be the kind that inspire others to love.Renew our marriages where they have become boring and routine and give them a refreshing!God I pray that You will help us to communicate with our spouses in love and speak to them with honour and respect.Lord also our sex lives we even entrust them to You.We ask that You will make our sex lives to be passionate,exciting and a beautiful expression of our love for eachother.Lord let the expression of our love read like a chapter from Songs of Solomon.God in all we just ask that our marriages will shine with Your glorious light ultimately drawing others to You.In Jesus name amen x
> 
> Be back when we return ladies love you all!!!Xx

Thanks for the welcome!

Abit about me? Well I'm currently living in London. Been married for just over 2 years. I needed that prayer above - me and DH going through abit of a rough patch at the minute, which isn't nice when someone so precious is happening.

But this thread is awesome!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela-Thanks hun!How are you baby and family?x

Armor-Hey hun!Great to hear more about you!We will be praying for you and your appointment today hope it goes well!I thank God that the prayer touched your heart.I ask that the Lord will touch your marriage and bring healing and reconnection whereever you and dh need it xx Yes!I am just outside London and the retreat was in Oxford in a hotel.I can't find the advertisement for next years one yet as they only do it once a year.Once it comes up I will let you know!LOOL @ your scripture search for the gender of your baby!I do that for different things too say if I need an answer to something I was say "Lord speak to me" and then randomly open the Bible lol sometimes it works sometimes it does not lol-well with you in any case,at least you know that you are either having a boy or a girl lol xx Let us all know how it went for you x 

Ladies-How are you all?Did you all have a good weekend?xx:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Angela-Thanks hun!How are you baby and family?x
> 
> Armor-Hey hun!Great to hear more about you!We will be praying for you and your appointment today hope it goes well!I thank God that the prayer touched your heart.I ask that the Lord will touch your marriage and bring healing and reconnection whereever you and dh need it xx Yes!I am just outside London and the retreat was in Oxford in a hotel.I can't find the advertisement for next years one yet as they only do it once a year.Once it comes up I will let you know!LOOL @ your scripture search for the gender of your baby!I do that for different things too say if I need an answer to something I was say "Lord speak to me" and then randomly open the Bible lol sometimes it works sometimes it does not lol-well with you in any case,at least you know that you are either having a boy or a girl lol xx Let us all know how it went for you x
> 
> Ladies-How are you all?Did you all have a good weekend?xx:hugs:

We are both doing great. It is starting to feel so real. I have even allowed myself to buy him a cute monkey outfit and am counting down the days till he is born. I have all the kids home from school this week because they are off for Thanksgiving break. They are keeping me busy and eating me out of house and home. Every hour the boys want something to eat and I tell them I know they don't eat every hour at school so I am off to the grocery store to stock up for their week off:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Amour said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Today I have my amomoly scan. Please can you all join with me in prayer that baby will be healthy, happy and well?
> 
> I am soo super excited because hopefully should find out gender, I pray that baby is co operative. I'm hoping for a boy but know what ever I am blessed with is God's plan.
> 
> I randomly flicked throught the Bible to see whether I could get a clue as to what gender baby is and the Book was Malachi chapter 3, then I scrolled down to a verse (with my eyes closed) and it was verse 17 - I read it and it talk about a son. Hmmm
> 
> But then I tried it a few weeks later for confirmation. :blush:
> 
> And I think it was Ezekiel and it talked about a daughter. But it wasn't on the exact verse that I landed on. I think God was playing with me for my lack of patience lol :blush:

Praying for you that your scan goes great:hugs:


----------



## Amour

Thanks ladies. Baby is perfect.

I'm expecting a princess was abit disappointed, but I'm over it now 

God is good, I know he is in control and my prayer was for his desire not mine !!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hey ladies

Welcome to all the new ladies! Always good to have new people!

I need some real prayer at the moment. Having faith right now is a huge challenge for me! I had a mini breakdown yesterday because of everything going on. 
Basically I'm dealing with:
- my grandmother is very ill back home and I haven't seen her in two years. I desperately want her to at least be able to see her great-grandchild
- my grandfather is now causing a lot of problems with a bunch of things and stressing my mom out
- my mom arrives in just over three weeks and because of everything going on I feel SO guilty for having asked her to come
- I still have the blood infection and am back on medication again
- The cord around the neck
- The hospital situation here and possibly having to labour in the corridor due to a lack of room plus no guarantee that my doctor will be there for the birth
- I'm supposed to be moving next week and the landlord of the new apartment has now said he is not sure whether he can let us move in because of the baby (no real explanation why!)
- I'm really disappointed about not getting a new role at school that I really wanted
- my husband not being sure about how to support me and ending up stressing me more!

After a breakdown last night we sat and spoke and when I listed everything for him and how he was making it worse not better. So hopefully that situation improves. 
I'm going to see a new hospital tomorrow so big fingers crossed there. 

Sorry for the long list and the rant! Just need some extra help trusting God right now!


----------



## InChristAlone

Beanonorder said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! Always good to have new people!
> 
> I need some real prayer at the moment. Having faith right now is a huge challenge for me! I had a mini breakdown yesterday because of everything going on.
> Basically I'm dealing with:
> - my grandmother is very ill back home and I haven't seen her in two years. I desperately want her to at least be able to see her great-grandchild
> - my grandfather is now causing a lot of problems with a bunch of things and stressing my mom out
> - my mom arrives in just over three weeks and because of everything going on I feel SO guilty for having asked her to come
> - I still have the blood infection and am back on medication again
> - The cord around the neck
> - The hospital situation here and possibly having to labour in the corridor due to a lack of room plus no guarantee that my doctor will be there for the birth
> - I'm supposed to be moving next week and the landlord of the new apartment has now said he is not sure whether he can let us move in because of the baby (no real explanation why!)
> - I'm really disappointed about not getting a new role at school that I really wanted
> - my husband not being sure about how to support me and ending up stressing me more!
> 
> After a breakdown last night we sat and spoke and when I listed everything for him and how he was making it worse not better. So hopefully that situation improves.
> I'm going to see a new hospital tomorrow so big fingers crossed there.
> 
> Sorry for the long list and the rant! Just need some extra help trusting God right now!

I'm so sorry to hear that there is so much going on for you. Standing with you in prayer right now for all of these points and praying that Holy Spirit will be your comforter. Also praying that you know God's deep love for you right now, he has a plan and a purpose for you, and although it's so hard to see in the midst of all of the horrible things going on for you now, he does work everything for our good :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

this thread moves too fast for me to keep up:haha:, but praying for all of you :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Armor-Woow that is awesome Hun congratulations on team pink!!!I had a friend who would of preferred a boy and now she can't get enough of her little princess I know it will be the same for you xx so excited for you x

BeanOrder-Hun I am so sorry that you have been going through recently I know there are many things which you are concerned about.Life really can be like that sometimes I pray God brings you peace in your storm.X check the scripture I post at the bottom.

InChristAlone-WhAt a lovely encouragement for Bean.May we all be rooted an planted in His love.

BlessedMomma-How are you sis?Thanks for always praying for and with us!X that pic of your baby is adorable really makes me happy when I look at that smiley little face :D 

Ladies how is everyone doing?Hoping to hear from a few ladies-Runner,Jewel how are you ladies doing?Melanarz &Future how are you hunni?Everybody else do you have anything to share which could be food for thought or an encouragement to our sisters in Christ?Please do share!

For today just wanted to share this scripture Colossians 3:15 "And let the peace that comes from Christ rule in your hearts. For as members of one body you are called to live in peace. And always be thankful. "

Today I pray that we will abide in the peace of our Lord and thank Him with grateful hearts for all that He has done or is yet to do for us.For our babies and our families.If you feel like you have nothing to praise God for start off small ie thank Him for waking you up this morning food on tha table and for His blessings that you don't yet see but are sure that they are on the way.Your praises will change your perspective of your circumstances.Xlove you all X


----------



## angela2011

Good morning ladies. I have so much to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. I am truely blessed and am looking forward to dinner today with my family. I got up extra early to cook some dishes to bring to my mom's for Thanksgiving dinner. Hope you all have a great day and I am praying for you all:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone so sorry ive not been on line but been feeling a bit low with everthing going on rite now:nope:

anyway just wanted to check and c how ure all doin?
welcome to all new ladies:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Geez I'm sorry I'm making this so short but I just needed to ask for quick prayer. My husband and I got back from Chicago last night and almost immediately we both became extremely sick. Thankfully he is starting to feel slightly better I am feeling miserable. The vomiting is becoming less and less but still there I am keeping down fluids and not getting dehydrated however I am starting to run a low-grade fever. My husband just ran out to the store for me to see if you can get Tylenol and Gatorade. It really stinks because we both pretty much been in bed all day on Thanksgiving. Thank you so much for your prayers I'm just praying that we both get through this and that our little peanut is still okay.


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz said:


> Geez I'm sorry I'm making this so short but I just needed to ask for quick prayer. My husband and I got back from Chicago last night and almost immediately we both became extremely sick. Thankfully he is starting to feel slightly better I am feeling miserable. The vomiting is becoming less and less but still there I am keeping down fluids and not getting dehydrated however I am starting to run a low-grade fever. My husband just ran out to the store for me to see if you can get Tylenol and Gatorade. It really stinks because we both pretty much been in bed all day on Thanksgiving. Thank you so much for your prayers I'm just praying that we both get through this and that our little peanut is still okay.

Hope you are both feeling better soon, sending you prayers.

:kiss:


----------



## future hopes

Hope u feel better soon.sweety xx:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!! My guys and I are visiting family in New York for the Thanksgiving holiday. I am feeling really blessed this Holiday season and things are great!! Baby keeps reminding me that he's in there. I am thankful that although the beginning of this pregnancy seemed plagued with issues, lately, it's been really smooth!! As always, I am thinking of and praying for you ladies!! I will try to get back in a little later to read the prayer requests and add them to my list. May God keep you ladies and bless you!


----------



## Beanonorder

Just a quick update:

The hospital I went to see today is great! Private room can be booked which has made me feel SO much better. Plus I can continue seeing my current doctor and just go there for the delivery!

It also looks like the school has found an apartment for us. Its not nearly as nice as the one we were meant to be moving into but it has potential. Hopefully we can work with it and make it a new home.


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies just wanted to stop in and see how good God has been to you :-D


----------



## PrincessBree

Melanarz-Yikes!!So sorry that you and dh were so sick.i pray to God that it will pass ASAP.Asking God to keep baby safe and renew your strength

Jewel-I thank God and celebrate with you hun!!!We have all really seen the hand of God over your life during this pregnancy it has been so encouraging!We all love you so much!X Hope you little man dh and baby no 2 have a wonderful thanksgiving and enjoy your time in NY.

BeanOrder-Yaay prayer works!!ThankYou Jesus!!!!!I ask that God will continue to answer your prayer requests as He knows your needs at this time.Thankyou for coming back let us know how God is moving in your life!X

ChristyLove-It is great to see you Hun!God is good in here!!How hve you been?X

All my America Friends hope you have had a Happy Thanksgiving I personally want to thank God for all of you my friends from all over the world who God has bought into my life.God has used you all to change me,my perspective and my life.You all my precious sisters in The Lord mean so much to me and I pray Gods continued blessing upon all of you and your families.Continue to. Enjoy this season of fellowship and family fun!

Blessings to all xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies

I hope you are all well x 

I just wanted to request some prayers for my dh.

Recently he has had headaches like 3 or 4 times a week.He has been feeling drained and run down.He had a blood test ,urine sample and is being referred for an MRI scan.We received a letter this morning regarding his urine results they asked for him to make an appointment to discuss the results.I am so worried that I have made him sick because we have been bickering a lot recently.I feel terrible and I really pray that he is going to be ok.

Please can you pray that this is nothing seriously wrong with him.Please pray that whatever it is going on in his body and tht God will heal every part of him.

Thank you ladies all in advance Xx


----------



## runnergrl

Wow I skip a few day and have pages to catch up on! I can't remember everyone individually, but am praying for everyone and their unique situation. Illness, growing babies, husbands, peace, health and happiness. 
Can I place a request as well? We are in the midst of a life changing event. My husband had accepted a new position within his company and we are moving to Houston! I never thought I would leave Austin and move there, but it is a wonderful opportunity for our family! You know what they say, new house, new baby! ;) please pray for a smooth transition, peace throughout the move, and for us to find the perfect new home!
Thank you ladies! Have a blessed weekend!


----------



## PrincessBree

:D Aww Runner that is wonderful news for you dh and your little man!Praise God for this wonderful opportunity!

Lord we just commit this new opportunity to You.We give You thanks for opening this door for Runne and her family.We pray that You will give them a wonderful new home with enough rooms for as many children as they desire to have.God we pray that this mo d and transition will go smoothly and that You will provide for them in every way that they need provision.Thank You for this new chapter in their lives and it has come just at the right time.You are so good and we thank You in advance in Jesus name Amen x

Thanks for your prayers Runner!!I remember you said you were hostin thanksgiving?How'd it go?

Blessings Hun xx


----------



## runnergrl

Thanksgiving was great! My mom flew in from Colorado and stayed for 6 days and was a huge help!! We had more than enough food and everyone took home leftovers. We are truly so blessed!! Thank you for asking. We hosted 12 family members from both sides!

How is your husband? I hope the headaches ease soon and they are able to find and fix the problem!


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I hope you are all well x
> 
> I just wanted to request some prayers for my dh.
> 
> Recently he has had headaches like 3 or 4 times a week.He has been feeling drained and run down.He had a blood test ,urine sample and is being referred for an MRI scan.We received a letter this morning regarding his urine results they asked for him to make an appointment to discuss the results.I am so worried that I have made him sick because we have been bickering a lot recently.I feel terrible and I really pray that he is going to be ok.
> 
> Please can you pray that this is nothing seriously wrong with him.Please pray that whatever it is going on in his body and tht God will heal every part of him.
> 
> Thank you ladies all in advance Xx

Praying for you and husband. Lifting you both up in prayer. I have faith that God will heal anything wrong in his body. Hun you didn't make him sick we all bicker sometimes:hugs: and keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> Wow I skip a few day and have pages to catch up on! I can't remember everyone individually, but am praying for everyone and their unique situation. Illness, growing babies, husbands, peace, health and happiness.
> Can I place a request as well? We are in the midst of a life changing event. My husband had accepted a new position within his company and we are moving to Houston! I never thought I would leave Austin and move there, but it is a wonderful opportunity for our family! You know what they say, new house, new baby! ;) please pray for a smooth transition, peace throughout the move, and for us to find the perfect new home!
> Thank you ladies! Have a blessed weekend!

wonderful new and praying for you the move goes great:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies really not in a good place at the moment and really feeling low with everthing thats goin on in my life rite now just wish this sadness wud lift:nope:


----------



## future hopes

on the other hand im still very gratfull for this mirricle thats growing inside me and cant believe im gonna b 28 weeks on tuesday i think thats all thats keeping me goin at the moment.:flower:

hope u r all well:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

future hopes said:


> hello ladies really not in a good place at the moment and really feeling low with everthing thats goin on in my life rite now just wish this sadness wud lift:nope:

Sorry your feeling rough right now. Its hard sometimes not too. Thinking of you and sending you some prayers.

Hope you are feeling brighter soon.:kiss:


----------



## future hopes

awww thank u hunny really means alot:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on in a while. I think I'm finally on the mend. Although still feeling pretty bad. I've been feeling pretty low I think just because I felt so sick with the food poisoning and morning sickness. I think God every day for all you wonderful ladies and I keep you in my prayers. I also am praying that my little peanut still okay after all the illness I've been through this last week. I'm finding with the morning sickness that being on the computer tends to make it worse so I might not be on for a while just to hopefully start feeling better. Although I will be 12 weeks in two more weeks so I'm hoping at that point most of this clears up it's starting to get really annoying and I'm having a hard time enjoying everything.


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hunny i really hope all this stops soon and u start to feel much better, u hav been through so much bless ya. sending u lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on in a while. I think I'm finally on the mend. Although still feeling pretty bad. I've been feeling pretty low I think just because I felt so sick with the food poisoning and morning sickness. I think God every day for all you wonderful ladies and I keep you in my prayers. I also am praying that my little peanut still okay after all the illness I've been through this last week. I'm finding with the morning sickness that being on the computer tends to make it worse so I might not be on for a while just to hopefully start feeling better. Although I will be 12 weeks in two more weeks so I'm hoping at that point most of this clears up it's starting to get really annoying and I'm having a hard time enjoying everything.

Sorry your feeling ill, must be awful to have a bug on top of morning sickness. I hope the next two weeks fly by and that you are feeling better soon. Sending prayers and :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> hello ladies really not in a good place at the moment and really feeling low with everthing thats goin on in my life rite now just wish this sadness wud lift:nope:

hope you feel better hun and I am praying for you and your family:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on in a while. I think I'm finally on the mend. Although still feeling pretty bad. I've been feeling pretty low I think just because I felt so sick with the food poisoning and morning sickness. I think God every day for all you wonderful ladies and I keep you in my prayers. I also am praying that my little peanut still okay after all the illness I've been through this last week. I'm finding with the morning sickness that being on the computer tends to make it worse so I might not be on for a while just to hopefully start feeling better. Although I will be 12 weeks in two more weeks so I'm hoping at that point most of this clears up it's starting to get really annoying and I'm having a hard time enjoying everything.

hope the sickness gets better praying for you:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Bree thinking of you and your husband praying that you both are doing well:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Bree thinking of you and your husband praying that you both are doing well:hugs:

Thanks Angela-So far his blood work,urine,blood pressure is all working out to be ok so I thank God for that!I am working on trying to yield more to God so that dh and I won't argue as much.As I have noticed that arguments come when I feel Holy Spirit telling me not to mention something but I go ahead and do it anyway!Lord forgive!I am trying to be more obedient with this!

Praying for you!

How is everybody doing?:hugs:Been a pretty quiet week xx

Has anyone got their christmas decorations up as yet?x


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone how r we all?
im feeling a little more uplifted this week, mums still in hospital tho and i think her and my dad r gonna be splitting up and selling there bungalow wen she is better. really sad about it was really hoping they cud work things through really didnt want them to split up:nope:


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies. Bree I'm glad to hear things are looking better for your husband. I think of you all and keep you in my prayers. Future it's hard at any age when your parents split up I was 21 or 22 my parents divorced and it hasn't gotten any easier 10 years later. I hope things go smoothly for you I will be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.

I have gotten over whatever bug or food poisoning I had. However I'm back to the normal pregnancy nausea. It seems like it might be getting slightly better. But it's still very annoying. My mom is coming up this weekend to go to a football game with me my high school is playing for the state championship. I think I'm going have to tell her that were pregnant. Just because I feel so bad most of the time and if I'm moving slower acting funny I don't think it's fair to her for me to make things up. We didn't want to tell anyone until Christmas. I guess God makes things work the way he wants them to.

We did get all of our Christmas decorations up. I love this time of year everything about it just seems so happy. I'll be thinking of you all and praying for you all that you all know God in your own way as you need to at this time. I hope you're all well and think of you often.


----------



## runnergrl

Ladies: can I ask you to pray a very specific and maybe slightly crazy prayer? Can you please pray that God's hand be on my womb now and that my husbands sperm is fertilizing my egg and my baby is being shaped and molded right now? I know that sounds so weird, but it really is what i desire.. why not ask for it???


----------



## PrincessBree

Future-That is so sad about your parents.I pray Gods strength for your family @ this time.Also that God will restore your parents happiness and joy 

Melanarz -Thanks for your prayers and thoughts z I'm glad you & dh r feeling better.I hear that morning sickness tends to tail off after a whole so I pray it will happen for you soon.I know you wanted to keep it quiet about your pregnancy so why don't you ask mom to not share the news then you can get her in on your plan on how your going to break it to the rest of the family?

Runner-Girl that sounds like a really good request & I'm gonna pray exactly that for you.May God give you the desires of your heart.

Afm-I for some reason am still feeling sad about my baby on a daily basis.I did not realise I would feel so sad for so long but I do.I cried last night and this morning because I missed my baby.I have to keep reminding myself that he is with Jesus better off than all of us lol x still hurts though!I now understand why folks ttc so fast after a loss because the what should of been feeling is so painful.As is the emptiness.I know that I have come this far in healing by grace and I must continue x 

Hearing about all of you and sharing life with you all often makes me happy would love to hear from you all today!!Xx


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies!
Runner-- I am praying for you and your hubby, that God would grant you this specific desire! I don't think it's crazy at all! 
Afm, I am doing well, getting bigger everyday and loving every minute of it. This forum has gotten so quiet over the last little while, and I pray that the Lord would ignite a spark in it, so it could be like it used to be!!
Bree-- I am constantly thinking of you and your baby. It's true that he is with our heavenly Father, but that doesn't lessen the loss that's felt in your heart. I pray that the Lord would heal your hurt and prepare you for what's in store in the future! :)
Melenarz, Future, I am glad you ladies are feeling better!! Whether it's physical pain, or mental pain, it's a blessing to be relieved of either! 
How are the rest of you ladies all doing?


----------



## PrincessBree

jewelstar said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Runner-- I am praying for you and your hubby, that God would grant you this specific desire! I don't think it's crazy at all!
> Afm, I am doing well, getting bigger everyday and loving every minute of it. This forum has gotten so quiet over the last little while, and I pray that the Lord would ignite a spark in it, so it could be like it used to be!!
> Bree-- I am constantly thinking of you and your baby. It's true that he is with our heavenly Father, but that doesn't lessen the loss that's felt in your heart. I pray that the Lord would heal your hurt and prepare you for what's in store in the future! :)
> Melenarz, Future, I am glad you ladies are feeling better!! Whether it's physical pain, or mental pain, it's a blessing to be relieved of either!
> How are the rest of you ladies all doing?

Jewel!!!You should post some bump pics we would love to see!Also have you began decorating your tree yet?We weren't planning on decorating as we go to family 4 Xmas and are rarely @ home during that period but I've seen some pretty trees make me wanna decorate!Also what about the babies nursery are you having one or is he gonna be in with you and dh?x


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> jewelstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Runner-- I am praying for you and your hubby, that God would grant you this specific desire! I don't think it's crazy at all!
> Afm, I am doing well, getting bigger everyday and loving every minute of it. This forum has gotten so quiet over the last little while, and I pray that the Lord would ignite a spark in it, so it could be like it used to be!!
> Bree-- I am constantly thinking of you and your baby. It's true that he is with our heavenly Father, but that doesn't lessen the loss that's felt in your heart. I pray that the Lord would heal your hurt and prepare you for what's in store in the future! :)
> Melenarz, Future, I am glad you ladies are feeling better!! Whether it's physical pain, or mental pain, it's a blessing to be relieved of either!
> How are the rest of you ladies all doing?
> 
> Jewel!!!You should post some bump pics we would love to see!Also have you began decorating your tree yet?We weren't planning on decorating as we go to family 4 Xmas and are rarely @ home during that period but I've seen some pretty trees make me wanna decorate!Also what about the babies nursery are you having one or is he gonna be in with you and dh?xClick to expand...

Hi Bree!! We are going to decorate this weekend! My hubby has a weird thing about decorating before December, so we are going to wait. I don't have any recent bump pics, so I'll take one later today and post it.
Baby will initially be sharing space in our room (mostly because I'll be nursing) but we plan to have the baby share the room with his big brother. We've already carved out space for him and are planning to do a jungle theme. As soon we we decorate, I'll post pics of that too!
I can't believe the Christmas season is upon us already! It's my favorite time of year!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies. 

Thinking of you all and sending you prayers for us all, our families and our babies.

I am doing well at the moment sleepy but very happy. I have to have a glucose tolerance test next Friday which I am not looking forward to, fingers crossed all will be fine. Really excited about painting the nursery, we are going to choose a colour this weekend! 

Hope everyone is well and am always here of anyone needs a chat. :kiss:


----------



## angela2011

Bree so glad to hear that things are going good so far in reguards to your husband's health. big :hugs: to you. I understand that the loss of a child is something you never really get over. Some days are better than others. Around the holidays can be really painful. I know my son David has been heavy on my heart lately. This Saturday will be the candle light service at the graveyard he is buried in. This first Saturday in December every year everyone who has a loved one buried there lights a candle for them and all the lights around the area is turned off and you can see the whole graveyard light up. It is so beautiful and bright I am sure my son can see it from heaven. I know last year was so hard for me and I hope I can keep it together this year. We have already got all are Christmas decorations up the kids was so excited.

Future hopes so sorry about your parents I know it has to be hard keeping you in my prayers.

Runnergrl praying for you that you will get your hearts desire

melenarz glad you sickness is gone now hope the morning sickness eases.

Great to hear you both are doing good jewelstar and sportysgirl.

AFM please keep me and baby in your prayers. In the morning is my growth scan to make sure the baby is growing right due to the SUA. God has gotten me through every trail so far so I have faith he will get me through this and baby will be fine.:hugs: I am keeping all of you in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

I got to hear my Peanut's heartbeat today!!!! (10 wks 2 days)


----------



## jewelstar

melenarz said:


> I got to hear my Peanut's heartbeat today!!!! (10 wks 2 days)

Woohoo!!! What a wonderful sound! :)


----------



## Mom To 2

Hello lovely ladies!!!

Sorry, I only have a few minutes and will have to catch up on everyones posts over the weekend. I had a scan on Tues to see how big baby is and if my placenta had moved up. Baby was perfect, big as we suspected, he is about 3 lbs already! My placenta has not moved up but another seperate issue was found with it. My doc flat out told me if my water breaks I have a high risk of hemorrhage and dying. Sure dont hear that everyday....so in 8weeks I go for another scan, if my placenta still has not moved I will have a scheduled c-section a week before baby is due. His due date was already changed a week because of his size so it would be 2 weeks early from my first due date.

I was in shock and immediately felt myself detach emotionally from this pregnancy and my baby. That lasted about a day. I dont want to die and leave grieving husband and kids. But after the news sunk in I can already see Gods hand in this...if I didnt have placenta previa and have to have this scan scheduled we would not have known about the serious issue till it was too late...my pregnancy and this baby are still a gift and blessing!


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom To 2 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!!
> 
> Sorry, I only have a few minutes and will have to catch up on everyones posts over the weekend. I had a scan on Tues to see how big baby is and if my placenta had moved up. Baby was perfect, big as we suspected, he is about 3 lbs already! My placenta has not moved up but another seperate issue was found with it. My doc flat out told me if my water breaks I have a high risk of hemorrhage and dying. Sure dont hear that everyday....so in 8weeks I go for another scan, if my placenta still has not moved I will have a scheduled c-section a week before baby is due. His due date was already changed a week because of his size so it would be 2 weeks early from my first due date.
> 
> I was in shock and immediately felt myself detach emotionally from this pregnancy and my baby. That lasted about a day. I dont want to die and leave grieving husband and kids. But after the news sunk in I can already see Gods hand in this...if I didnt have placenta previa and have to have this scan scheduled we would not have known about the serious issue till it was too late...my pregnancy and this baby are still a gift and blessing!

:hug: aww hun sorry to hear about this!i must say your reaction and perspective is inspirational given the circumstances x

Hun i will be praying that God supernaturally surrounds you and baby all the way to safe delivery for you and baby x I thank God that this situation is in His hands.I believe that He will never fail x

Praise God this was spotted now and not before it was too late!Lots of love and prayers for you dh and the family xx

How are you enjoying your new job?


----------



## angela2011

I am so thankful that my scan went great. Baby is growing good and looking good. He weighs 1lb 8oz which doctor said that was great at this stage and his heart and everything looks great. The only thing he could see was I had a high amount of fluid but He said most cases that doesn't mean anything and I had this with my daughter and my second son so I am not worrying about that to much. I am just so grateful to God and praise his holy name he is so good.:happydance:

mom to 2 good to hear from you and I am praying for a safe and healthy delivery for you.:hugs:

I hope everyone is doing great and keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## jewelstar

Here's my 24w3d pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela-Im totally dancing with you!!:happydance: praise God for the awesome things He has done!!Will you be posting a bump pic also?

Melanarz-SO excited you got to hear babies heartbeat that must of been the most beautiful sound!Do you thin you and dh will find out which team you are on when that scan comes around?

Sporty-:hugs: hope you have an awesome weekend hun!Have fun fixing up the babies nursery!Sounds exciting!xWe cant wait to see the pics!x

Jewel-Wow!!You are glowing!!your bump pic is soo pretty and your bump looks soo cute!You definately look like one of those people who look radiant during pregnancy!


----------



## DAYDAY24

Asking for prayer over my unborn twins and my health to bare them.also strength in my marriage


----------



## sportysgirl

DAYDAY24 said:


> Asking for prayer over my unborn twins and my health to bare them.also strength in my marriage

Praying for your twins and strength in your marriage. :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

DAYDAY24 said:


> Asking for prayer over my unborn twins and my health to bare them.also strength in my marriage

Hello we will add you to our prayer lists.Be sure to drop in and let us know how God works things out for you xMany blessings


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies! Just wanted to drop by real quick and say hi, and let you know I've been thinking about and praying for you all. It has been an exhausting weekend for me. My mom came up on Friday so we could go watch my high school football team in the state playoffs. DH and I wound up telling her about the pregnancy. I think she's happy but she is one of those who doesn't show a lot of emotion unless they're angry or sad or hurt. I had to tell her because I still feel so bad a majority of the time. Although my doctor has increased the amount of Zofran I can take. I try not to take it unless I have to. I haven't gotten a lot of sleep this weekend. Today's been really rough and I felt pretty bad most of the day. I'm guessing it's just because I'm tired so I'm trying to relax as much as I can.

Bree-We haven't decided yet if we will find out if we're having a boy or girl. I would kind of like to wait and have the surprise but DH really wanted to know before. However my mom made a comment to him about finding out what it is and he commented that we might not want to know. I'm hoping he does want to wait until the birth to find out what we're having.

I hope you're all doing well and preparing for this Christmas season. Even though I've been feeling so horrible knowing it's this time of year does help me a little bit to feel better. You all continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## futrbabymaker

Can I join you ladies? I found out a week ago that I am pregnant with baby #1 after a battle with pcos and infertility. My Hcg levels came back wonderfully, they're more than doubling so the doctor was happy about that. I am 5 weeks today and on Friday they called to tell me that my progesterone levels are too low to, in their medical opinion, sustain this pregnancy. I spent my entire day calling back every 10 minutes begging the nurse to let me talk to the doctor about taking progesterone to give the baby a better chance. Finally, she asked the doctor and he agreed. I am currently doing progesterone suppositories twice a day and praying that we caught it soon enough to save my baby. I know many women have low progesterone and go on to have healthy pregnancies, my prayer is that I am one of them. I've never been so scared but I know that no matter what a nurse or doctor says, God is in the business of miracles. God bless you all. I pray that you have safe and healthy babies!


----------



## melenarz

futrbabymaker said:


> Can I join you ladies? I found out a week ago that I am pregnant with baby #1 after a battle with pcos and infertility. My Hcg levels came back wonderfully, they're more than doubling so the doctor was happy about that. I am 5 weeks today and on Friday they called to tell me that my progesterone levels are too low to, in their medical opinion, sustain this pregnancy. I spent my entire day calling back every 10 minutes begging the nurse to let me talk to the doctor about taking progesterone to give the baby a better chance. Finally, she asked the doctor and he agreed. I am currently doing progesterone suppositories twice a day and praying that we caught it soon enough to save my baby. I know many women have low progesterone and go on to have healthy pregnancies, my prayer is that I am one of them. I've never been so scared but I know that no matter what a nurse or doctor says, God is in the business of miracles. God bless you all. I pray that you have safe and healthy babies!


Welcome!! I understand your fears, but your faith in God will get you through. He is ultimately in control, and like you said, in the business of miracles!!!
You will be in my prayers!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies

Haven't posted in a while but have been keeping up with you all. Very excited that I have made it to full term! I finished work on Friday and we also moved to our new apartment. Very tired now and so glad I don't have to go to work. 
My mom will be here in less than two weeks! I can't wait to see her!
Otherwise no news. No signs that baby wants to make an appearance any time soon. Will let you all knowwhen it happens!


----------



## sportysgirl

futrbabymaker said:


> Can I join you ladies? I found out a week ago that I am pregnant with baby #1 after a battle with pcos and infertility. My Hcg levels came back wonderfully, they're more than doubling so the doctor was happy about that. I am 5 weeks today and on Friday they called to tell me that my progesterone levels are too low to, in their medical opinion, sustain this pregnancy. I spent my entire day calling back every 10 minutes begging the nurse to let me talk to the doctor about taking progesterone to give the baby a better chance. Finally, she asked the doctor and he agreed. I am currently doing progesterone suppositories twice a day and praying that we caught it soon enough to save my baby. I know many women have low progesterone and go on to have healthy pregnancies, my prayer is that I am one of them. I've never been so scared but I know that no matter what a nurse or doctor says, God is in the business of miracles. God bless you all. I pray that you have safe and healthy babies!

Welcome! Your worries are totally natural. Thinking of you in my prayers. xx


----------



## angela2011

hello everyone just wanted to stop by and say hi. It has been a pretty busy week for me getting some Christmas shopping done and trying to plan for my daughter's birthday coming up on Monday. Hope everyone is doing good and I am keeping you all in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Angela-Im totally dancing with you!!:happydance: praise God for the awesome things He has done!!Will you be posting a bump pic also?
> 
> Melanarz-SO excited you got to hear babies heartbeat that must of been the most beautiful sound!Do you thin you and dh will find out which team you are on when that scan comes around?
> 
> Sporty-:hugs: hope you have an awesome weekend hun!Have fun fixing up the babies nursery!Sounds exciting!xWe cant wait to see the pics!x
> 
> Jewel-Wow!!You are glowing!!your bump pic is soo pretty and your bump looks soo cute!You definately look like one of those people who look radiant during pregnancy!

Bree I am going to try to post some bump pictures soon. I haven't taken any mostly because my bump is black and blue from all the shots but I really do need to take some soon for baby book. How are you doing hun I am praying things are going good for you and husband and you are always in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

2 weeks to the day after the food poisoning, I think I'm getting a cold! C'mon!! I'm praying this doesn't last long. I have graduation next Friday, lots of people coming on Saturday to celebrate, Christmas coming up and.....oh yes! A baby I need to be healthy for!
Dear Lord, remind me that everything is in Your plan and that Your plan is supreme. Please protect my baby from whatever ailments I'm facing and please don't let them hit me too hard or last too long. Bless all my friends here that they feel your presence and reassurance in their lives. Be with us all each and every day. 
Amen

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## jewelstar

melenarz said:


> 2 weeks to the day after the food poisoning, I think I'm getting a cold! C'mon!! I'm praying this doesn't last long. I have graduation next Friday, lots of people coming on Saturday to celebrate, Christmas coming up and.....oh yes! A baby I need to be healthy for!
> Dear Lord, remind me that everything is in Your plan and that Your plan is supreme. Please protect my baby from whatever ailments I'm facing and please don't let them hit me too hard or last too long. Bless all my friends here that they feel your presence and reassurance in their lives. Be with us all each and every day.
> Amen
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!

Melenarz, I am praying that the Lord will heal you and protect you and your baby!


----------



## keepthefaithx

god bless all of us!

i pray all you women who have not concieved will shortly and those who are close to birth have a safe delivery.

if jesus brought you to it he will bring you through it.

<3


----------



## runnergrl

HI ladies- Melenarz, I hope you feel better soon! eat the fruit:) 

I test this weekend. Please pray ladies that my little nugget is snuggling in there nice and tight!


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies

sorry i not been on here for about a week now, thing is ladies if im honest im back in a really bad place again:nope:

my mum still in hospital and her and my dad r splitting up and im stuck right in the middle:nope:
i havent seen my mum for ages now because she has ecoli and its now spread around the whole ward, and i rang and spoke to a MW at the hospital and asked her if it was safe to go c my mum but she said no because pregnancy makes ure amune system low and where i had my liver transplant only last year it makes my amune system non existence:nope:

anyway all i been getting is text msgs off my mum completly slating my dad and its so hard because hes been the only decent dad ive ever had as my own father gave me up wen i was only 3. 

i really feel like im stuck between 2 waring parents and i just cant handle it no more:cry:

theres so much more to this story but ill b here for ever explaining it all and i wudent even know where to begin. im sick to i have a virus again and its making my ear throte and head hurt. i just feel so run down right now and dont know who to turn to. i hope this all makes sence:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## melenarz

Praying for you future, take care of yourself and your little one Hun. 

Thanks runner!! Praying this is your month!!! I know God has an amazing plan for you!!!


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> HI ladies- Melenarz, I hope you feel better soon! eat the fruit:)
> 
> I test this weekend. Please pray ladies that my little nugget is snuggling in there nice and tight!

Praying for you that you will get your BFP and have a healthy happy nine months:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> hello ladies
> 
> sorry i not been on here for about a week now, thing is ladies if im honest im back in a really bad place again:nope:
> 
> my mum still in hospital and her and my dad r splitting up and im stuck right in the middle:nope:
> i havent seen my mum for ages now because she has ecoli and its now spread around the whole ward, and i rang and spoke to a MW at the hospital and asked her if it was safe to go c my mum but she said no because pregnancy makes ure amune system low and where i had my liver transplant only last year it makes my amune system non existence:nope:
> 
> anyway all i been getting is text msgs off my mum completly slating my dad and its so hard because hes been the only decent dad ive ever had as my own father gave me up wen i was only 3.
> 
> i really feel like im stuck between 2 waring parents and i just cant handle it no more:cry:
> 
> theres so much more to this story but ill b here for ever explaining it all and i wudent even know where to begin. im sick to i have a virus again and its making my ear throte and head hurt. i just feel so run down right now and dont know who to turn to. i hope this all makes sence:cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: so sorry you are having to deal with this right now. Praying for you and your family and hope that you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies 

Thread has been so quiet!How is everyone doing?Miss all you ladies! :) Xx

Future-I am so sorry that you have been going through so much hunni!you are in my thoughts and prayers.Try to stay focused Hun-cos soon you will have a sweet little baby to share cuddles with.

Here is a verse I always draw encouragement from-Romans 8:18 "Yet what we suffer now is nothing compared to the glory he will reveal to us later."

Though you having a hard time now there is a time coming when Gods glory will be revealed in your life.keep holding Hun you are so strong x

Runner-looking forward to hearing your BFP news very soon!

I am doing great just making a conscious effort to stay thankful and greatful to God for His many blessings towards me and dh!


----------



## runnergrl

Well Bree, you don't have to wait any longer because, guess what? IM PREGNANT!!!! I am overjoyed! Thank you thank you thank you all for your continued prayers. Please keep it up as I want this baby so very very much!


----------



## sportysgirl

runnergrl said:


> Well Bree, you don't have to wait any longer because, guess what? IM PREGNANT!!!! I am overjoyed! Thank you thank you thank you all for your continued prayers. Please keep it up as I want this baby so very very much!

Excellent news Runner! I am so happy for you. Have been thinking of you a lot. Sending lots of love to you and your family! xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Runnergrl! That is such fantastic news for you! Hope all goes well!


----------



## melenarz

Runner sooooooooo happy for you!! I think my body just needed one cycle to prepare again for our peanut. I'm going to be praying for you ( and everyone)!!!!! God is so good!
Did you tell dh yet or waiting til Christmas? We were waiting til Christmas to family but we are having everyone at our house on Saturday for my graduation, dh wants to tell then. I'm so nervous about it....
It's all so exciting!!!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks ladies. I'm really really happy:)


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl so overjoyed for you. Praise God for his wonderful blessing.:hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

24 weeks today, woo hoo! Thank you so much Jesus!


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, please pray for me tonight. I'm just an emotional mess. I'm angry and sad and depressed and all I can do is cry. My Christmas music and lights, even my cats, nothing is bringing me any joy tonight. I don't know why. I want so bad to quit my job and stay home, but dh is not agreeable to that at all. My job has me so stressed out I'm scared for my Peanut. I just hate it so much. I keep telling myself 6 more months and maternity leave, but I don't know how much time I can take off since its unpaid. I'm just having a really really bad night. I went to church today and although it was nice, I felt empty when I left. Our pastor recently retired and we have someone new. Maybe I just need to give him more of a chance. I just feel very lost at the moment.


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> Well Bree, you don't have to wait any longer because, guess what? IM PREGNANT!!!! I am overjoyed! Thank you thank you thank you all for your continued prayers. Please keep it up as I want this baby so very very much!

Woohoo!!!!!!!! Runner!! I am positively THRILLED for you! :)


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies, please pray for me tonight. I'm just an emotional mess. I'm angry and sad and depressed and all I can do is cry. My Christmas music and lights, even my cats, nothing is bringing me any joy tonight. I don't know why. I want so bad to quit my job and stay home, but dh is not agreeable to that at all. My job has me so stressed out I'm scared for my Peanut. I just hate it so much. I keep telling myself 6 more months and maternity leave, but I don't know how much time I can take off since its unpaid. I'm just having a really really bad night. I went to church today and although it was nice, I felt empty when I left. Our pastor recently retired and we have someone new. Maybe I just need to give him more of a chance. I just feel very lost at the moment.

praying for you hun. I am sorry about your job being so stressful if you feel it puts you and little one at risk I would have to quit. I had to quit my job I had for 8 years when I was pregnant with my second son because my boss would not work with me and my doctors request. It was hard without the extra income but we made it work and still making it work as I never went back to work after he was born. I will keep you in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> Well Bree, you don't have to wait any longer because, guess what? IM PREGNANT!!!! I am overjoyed! Thank you thank you thank you all for your continued prayers. Please keep it up as I want this baby so very very much!

WOooooahh lool God answered that prayer SUPER quick!Thank You Jesus for this wonderful blessing growing inside of our dear sister!!Hun I will continue to pray for you and bean!This is truly a new beginning for you and you family-so many new exciting things to look forward to-the move and new baby!May Gods hand continue to be on you and your family!

Have you announced to dh as yet?Also will you be announcing to your family over the holidays?x:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

With the exciting news of our dear sister Runner's pregnancy and Christmas just around the corner I am feeling in a Christmassy mood and wanted to share it with everyone today!

Today at school the children sang some Christmas carols and as they sang about the birth of baby Jesus, I could feel the presence of God and almost burst into tears of joy lol because of Gods love for us.And the wonderful plan that He had to send His only Son Jesus to die (and rise again) just for US.All of the kids of all nations singing about Him was just beautiful.I really pray they will remember that song for as long as they live!

I guess it is our responsibility that the next generation truly know the reason for the season.Its not about presents,turkeys or eggnog (although those things are all very nice!lol). But Christmas is about Him and remembering that all those years ago He was born into the earth and had a plan to rescue us BEFORE we were even created!Jesus loves us all soo much so let's share that love with those around us at this time and enjoy the holidays remembering how precious we are to Him!


Please if you can POST your favorite Christmas carol or song so we can all get in the Christmas mood.Or lyrics if you can't find video x

I love you all so dearly and I am praying for those who have requested prayer-Runner,Melenarz,Future and praying for those who havent asked for prayer also!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6Tfvz01n3U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TbzlXOV8UQ


----------



## angela2011

Had a busy but great day. I can't believe my baby girl is 4 today. We had a real nice party for her at Chuck e cheese.

Thank you so much for sharing Bree. It is hard to believe Christmas is almost here. It made me so happy to hear my son the other day remind his brothers and sister what the true meaning of Christmas is. I have to say one of my favorite christmas carol is o holy night. I just love Christmas.

Keeping you all in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

RUNNERGRL!!!!!!!!!!!!! You made my night, I am SO HAPPY for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

melenarz- I'm sorry your having a rough time..praying for you!!

Bree, hands down The Little Drummer Boy is my favorite Christmas song. There are so many beautiful others though! My husband found this version of it last year and we just love it, puts a modern day spin to it...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrNcD34KFhM

And I also LOVE, LOVE this one, it's a very close 2nd. Mary Did You Know

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9LNMudEhEY


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh yes, and please keep baby and I in your prayers. I have researched the condition I have with my placenta, it's very, very dangerous for the baby. Vasa Previa is what it's called. Doc said we would do a c-section at 39 weeks if my 36 week ultrasound shows I still have it. I have a doc appt tomorrow, and after the research I have done I DO NOT want to go past 36 or 37 weeks at the very most. Please pray she understands and agrees.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies

Angela-What a special celebration!!Happy birthday to your daughter!!XxYou and your family are so blessed!

Melenarz-I have been thinking of you Hun!How is the work situation going?I pray that God will ease the burden and lead you in your decision making concerning this situation x I know what it is like being in a job that puts too much pressure it's a tough situaion.I pray God will remind you of His presence everytime you go to your job.I believe that all that you are going through God is making you to be super strong!You area fighter Hun and no matter what happens you always bounce back keep on fighting!!

Runner-How are you and your bean?

BeanOrder-Sweety how are you-your so close now!We are all gonna be BnB aunties!!Cant wait!

Jewel-How are you sis?How is the baby and your little man?Xx :)

Future-I have been praying for you Xhow are you and the family?Xxx

Momto2-Love the Christmas songs you posted!!Im so excited for Christmas this year!! :) Dear Lord please take control of this situation.Pleasr build a hedge of protection all around my sister and her baby.Father let no harm come to either of them.In Your Name Lord we ask these things Amen 
Hun pls keep us updated on how things progress xx 

FutureBabyMaker-How are you :) I pray that your early days of pregnancy are going good!

Love to all ladies


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies!
I have been so busy at work these days... I'm doing some additional duties other than my original ones, so I haven't really had any down time like I used to. It makes the days go faster, but I am exhausted at the end of the day! I hope these duties don't last for long, but it looks as though they may last until I have this baby :/
We have decorated the house in Christmas- top to bottom! I love this time of the year, and DS is at an age where he is asking about the birth of Jesus. His thirst for knowledge has really kicked into high gear and I am so glad he has so many questions about Jesus, and I'm so glad I can answer his questions (and in the event that I can't, I have a handy reference available!)
My two closest girlfriends and my mom are planning my baby shower for Jan 19th (exactly 2 months before my due date) and have sent out the invitations yesterday. The theme will be a circus theme and I am thrilled. I am just about done the registry and can't wait to celebrate baby Jaden's arrival.
As for the baby, he's doing well!! Kicking and turning, letting me know that he's in there growing! I thank God for this little guy and can't ait to meet him!
I feel like I have wrote a book, but I just wanted to give you ladies an update on what was going on in my life these days!!


----------



## jewelstar

Mom To 2 said:


> Oh yes, and please keep baby and I in your prayers. I have researched the condition I have with my placenta, it's very, very dangerous for the baby. Vasa Previa is what it's called. Doc said we would do a c-section at 39 weeks if my 36 week ultrasound shows I still have it. I have a doc appt tomorrow, and after the research I have done I DO NOT want to go past 36 or 37 weeks at the very most. Please pray she understands and agrees.

Mom to 2-- praying that the Lord will have His hand over you and your baby during this pregnancy and that the doctors are led to make the right decisions for you and your baby! :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies im still feeling really low and my pregnancy is starting to make me feel so ill now:nope:

i have SPD and severe back pains, pluss my tummy really hurts all the time and my liver transplant scar is really itchy and starting to get sore now:nope:

pluss not sleeping well because feel so rough and ache so much and suffering such awfull acid reflux and neusia.:nope:

i have a growth scan tommorow and then c the consultant im gonna tell them im not coping well now and im just preying they make a plan for me to b induced at 37 38 weeks, im really scered there gonna push me to go to the end and i just no my body wont cope with that, im so scered because with my son they forced me to go 40 weeks then 2 wks later my liver failed and i was fighting for my life. they keep goin on how its best for baby if i go 39 40 weeks and i do want a healthy baby but i want to be healthy myself. i know at 37 weeks ure classed as full term it says so in all books and mags and on the net so please ladies cud u all prey for me and please can u prey they induce me at 37 38 weeks because theres no way i can go another 10 weeks feeling like this, its making me feel so low:nope:

i am gratfull for wat god has given me and i love this baby with all my heart but i just no my body wont cope with goin full term so pls ladies prey they make a plan to induce me at 37 weeks wud b so very gratfull for ure preys. i wud prey myself but feel so selfish:nope:

thank u ladies i hope u all understand:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, 
Thinking and praying for you all. 

I am off for my GTT in the morning and am not looking forward to it, I went on Friday, fasted and they had run out of the glucose drink! I am also suffering from pain in my sciatic nerve which can be really painful sometimes! 

Enjoy the rest of the week. xxx


----------



## runnergrl

praying for all of you! so far so good with me and baby bean:)


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Jewel!!!Sounds as though you have been a busy bee!!I pray God will give you strength as you take on more responsibility at work! :) Christmas sounds like its gonna be a fun one for you dh and little men!Wow I never heard of a themed shower before!That sounds so fun and thoughtful! :) Im excited with you and excited to see pics!Let us know how we can pray for you in the run up to that! :) X 

Future-I am so sorry that you have been suffering as much as you have!I know it seems bad right now but after this rain the sun is gonna come out and shine upon your life.Troubles won't last forever and there is a solution for everything!i pray that God will guide the doctors and midwives in deciding what is best to do in your situation!Pls keep us updated we are praying for you always x 

Sporty-I hope that your appointment goes well tommorow and God strengthens you through it all!Pls keep us updated let us know how you get on we are praying for you and baby :) X


----------



## Beanonorder

Hey Bree

I'm well thanks - still plodding along! Want to get baby out sooner rather than later! My doctor has now told me if there is no sign of baby by Christmas they want to induce me on Christmas day! I told them no ways!!! I desperately don't want my baby to be born on Christmas day.
Otherwise baby is healthy and kicking and doing very well.
My mom arrives on Saturday and I just can't wait for her to arrive! People from home have been so generous to us - I'm worried she isn't going to fit in any clothes for herself!! So big prayers her bag doesn't get lost on the way!!!!


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much princess i will for sure keep u posted and will try and get online tommorow after ive had scsn and seen consultant just hope they have some kinda plan for me just to put my mind at rest
:hugs:


Sporty girl im so thrilled u r pregnant again this is great news. Congratulations:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Thank you all for the prayers. I'm feeling much better about things today, though still a way to go to feel 'great'. I'm at least thinking much more clear and rational. I did call my doctor out of desperation and they assured me it would all be ok but to keep in touch since they know I'm feeling this way. 
I have kind of a crazy prayer request. My cat Macy had surgery today to remove a mammary tumor. It was much bigger than the vet thought and had started to move up toward the next mammary gland. She has a nasty incision on her belly, but she is such a trooper! Very clingy tonight. Anyhow, the tumor is being sent out for biopsy to see if it is cancerous or not. Everything g I've read does not sound too hopeful and since it was bigger than he thought, he seemed wishy-washy about it being ok. She is only 7 years old and I'm so scared its going to be worst case. I'm praying and trying to have faith it is ok, just very hard. My cats have been with me through some of the worst times in my life and in cat years are still very young. If you don't mind, please pray she will be ok. I don't think I can handle anything bad right now. 

I continue to pray for you all, though I may not coment specifically to your posting. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. I can't wait to see all these beautiful babies!!


----------



## angela2011

Good morning ladies. I hope you all are doing well and I am praying for you all and lifting up all the prayer request. I have a praise report. I just had my ultrasound at my regular obgyn. and got the most wonderful news. First of all my specialist said I had SUA where there is only two arteries where there should be three but todays ultrasound showed the normal three. Also my fluid was extreme high last ultrasound at 27 and today it went down to the normal range of 20 which is still high but still in the normal range. Baby was super active and everything looked perfect. He was measuring a week ahead and already weighs 2 lbs 5 oz. It looked like all the concerns that they have been watching me for has just went away and I am so thankful. God is so great:hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

angela2011 said:


> Good morning ladies. I hope you all are doing well and I am praying for you all and lifting up all the prayer request. I have a praise report. I just had my ultrasound at my regular obgyn. and got the most wonderful news. First of all my specialist said I had SUA where there is only two arteries where there should be three but todays ultrasound showed the normal three. Also my fluid was extreme high last ultrasound at 27 and today it went down to the normal range of 20 which is still high but still in the normal range. Baby was super active and everything looked perfect. He was measuring a week ahead and already weighs 2 lbs 5 oz. It looked like all the concerns that they have been watching me for has just went away and I am so thankful. God is so great:hugs:

Yay! Praise God! That's so awesome - He is amazing! :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Good morning ladies! Today is a big day for me, tonight I will graduate with my bachelors degree!!! I had been feeling pretty good til these past few days and I feel like the nausea is worse again, and typically at night. So I'm praying tonight I can feel good and enjoy the ceremony and my accomplishments!!

Praying you all have blessed and wonderful days/weekends! I probably won't be on much since we will have family here most of the weekend to celebrate. Also, we are telling everyone about our peanut tomorrow at my 'party'!!!


----------



## InChristAlone

melenarz said:


> Good morning ladies! Today is a big day for me, tonight I will graduate with my bachelors degree!!! I had been feeling pretty good til these past few days and I feel like the nausea is worse again, and typically at night. So I'm praying tonight I can feel good and enjoy the ceremony and my accomplishments!!
> 
> Praying you all have blessed and wonderful days/weekends! I probably won't be on much since we will have family here most of the weekend to celebrate. Also, we are telling everyone about our peanut tomorrow at my 'party'!!!

Yay - how exciting!! I hope you have an amazing and blessed weekend celebrating with your family, and a wonderful time sharing with them about your great news!


----------



## runnergrl

that is very exciting M! congrats on graduating, I know how much work you put in- way to go!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies!

Exciting news - my mom is en route to me and will land in a few hours! 

Can I ask for some prayers (again!). As I'm nearing the end I am getting starting to really worry about the baby. Its worse than the first trimester! With the cord being around the neck I'm terrified of a stillbirth or the baby being strangled as he or she comes out. I know the cord being around the neck is very common and very rarely fatal but I'm such a control freak I always jump to the worst conclusion! Once I calm down about that I start worrying about other problems or disabilities. 
I know most moms worry and its normal. I'm just trying to put my faith in God and know that even though I can't control this, He is in control.


----------



## melenarz

Beanonorder said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Exciting news - my mom is en route to me and will land in a few hours!
> 
> Can I ask for some prayers (again!). As I'm nearing the end I am getting starting to really worry about the baby. Its worse than the first trimester! With the cord being around the neck I'm terrified of a stillbirth or the baby being strangled as he or she comes out. I know the cord being around the neck is very common and very rarely fatal but I'm such a control freak I always jump to the worst conclusion! Once I calm down about that I start worrying about other problems or disabilities.
> I know most moms worry and its normal. I'm just trying to put my faith in God and know that even though I can't control this, He is in control.


Praying for a safe, easy and happy delivery!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Beanonorder said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Exciting news - my mom is en route to me and will land in a few hours!
> 
> Can I ask for some prayers (again!). As I'm nearing the end I am getting starting to really worry about the baby. Its worse than the first trimester! With the cord being around the neck I'm terrified of a stillbirth or the baby being strangled as he or she comes out. I know the cord being around the neck is very common and very rarely fatal but I'm such a control freak I always jump to the worst conclusion! Once I calm down about that I start worrying about other problems or disabilities.
> I know most moms worry and its normal. I'm just trying to put my faith in God and know that even though I can't control this, He is in control.

Glad your mum is on her way! Praying for the safe arrival of your little one. :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

praying for a smooth, easy delivery and a happy healthy mom and baby!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!

My mom is here safe and sound - yay! Sadly her suitcase is not! Her first flight was very delayed and it seems to have not made it onto the second flight. They've told us that it will arrive in Shanghai this afternoon so fingers crossed this happens and that we get it delivered to us soon!


----------



## angela2011

praying for a healthy happy delivery for you beanonorder.

Ladies I hope you are all doing well. My heart has really been breaking for the families who lost loved ones during the school shooting yesterday. Ladies lets say extra prayers for them. I am praying for the parents who have to plan a funeral for their babies so close to christmas and for the family of the brave staff members who lost their life protecting the children. I am just heartbroken over this:cry::hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Hi everyone!
Quick update and I must go to sleep.... I am utterly exhausted! Graduation was great! I don't want to brag, but I am so proud of myself, my degree was 13 years in the making, and to top it off, I graduated with honors!
We announced our peanut today, it was great! Everyone hppy and excited and I am doing my best to put it all in Gods hands to handle now. 
My party was so fun, I found how many amazing people are in my life. I got a few very special gifts. My dad gave me a watch, my inlaws: earrings and my best friend gave me a mother necklace. She said it was to symbolize closing this chapter of my life and the next that is just beginning and serve as a reminder she is there for me always. Closest thing to a sister I have and I love her dearly!
Finally, the vet called today and my Macy does not have cancer! She had an infected duct that ruptured and caused the infection. She is on a course of Antibiotics and shod be fine once her incision heals. 
I am just overwhelmed right now with the love and caring of God in my life. I have seen his works in so many ways, just today. Through the people I love most in my life and that He answered my prayers letting my kitty be ok. 
Wishing you all a wonderful day of worship and much love and peace as you prepare for Christmas this coming week....


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey hope everyone is ok. Thinking of you all in my prayers. We have been putting a few things into the nursery now it is all painted, looks very nice. 

Here is a 27 week photo! xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies,

Its great to be seeing all the wonderful updates!

In agreement with Angela this weekend has been especially sad when we consider what happened at Sandy Elementary with the poor children and teachers who lost their lives.There families are in our thoughts and prayers.

Gosh I cant believe CHristmas is so nearly upon us!WHo will be doing the cooking in your house this year?:hugs:

We are travelling to stay with my mom and sisters and dh parents also.We are so excited for the time off and time to spend together!

Congrats on your graduation Melenarz!

Thank God your mom arrived Bean-have her bags arrived as yet?

Sporty-Your glowing!Beautiful pic!Decorating the nursery must have been so much fun putting everything together!:happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

My mom and dh and maybe me will be doing the cooking for Christmas. We just have to wait and see when baby decides to make an appearance! May end up with a late Christmas celebration!!

The bag hasn't arrived yet but the airport phoned yesterday afternoon to say that it had arrived there and would be delivered this afternoon! So here's hoping that happens!

I had a bit of an uncomfortable night last night. Lots of pressure, so really hoping its a sign that things are going to get going!!


----------



## runnergrl

wow- lots of good stuff going on in here! Praise God for everyone's blessings! Congrats again on graduation, Melenarz! and so happy you announced, I bet you feel a bit relieved! Im glad everyone is so excited and supportive:)
Hope you all have a wonderful week leading up to Christmas. This is my favorite time of year for sure. There is so much magic and joy in the air.

AFM-not having anything to complain about. sore boobs are the only symptom so far. slight tugs and a tiny amount of cramping, but thats about it. Maybe I will be so lucky this time. Would be nice considering I am going to start back to full time work in January-Ahhhhh! Can you ladies please pray for me to land the right job?? I have two interviews this week in Houston. One for a fitness coordinator position (perfect but in a not so great location) and the other is a teaching job- 8th grade Language Arts (yuck! but in the ideal spot where we want to live) Naturally!
Thank you so much girls. Feeling very blessed at the moment.


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies really really need all ure preys today please, i havent been on line because i have been in hospital. i came out on saturday and have been resting. today i have birmingham and the liver specelists and my home hospital in swindon want birmingham to make a plan today as in how far they want me to go in this pregnancy and also wat pain relief im aloud stuff like that. 

im really finding pregnancy hard now and feel like my body wont b able to cope much longer so i wud really love u all to prey that i can get induced no later than 37 weeks and that birmingham will put it in my notes, i really want them to listen this time and induce me a early because they didnt listen last time and said id b ok goin to full term 40 weeks, but then i had my son and 2 weeks later i was on life support fighting for my life with acute liver failure and had a transplant. so please please please ladies will u prey for me today and prey they say i can get induced or have a section at 37 weeks and no later, i just know i cant go any further than that im really struggeling now and feel so ill all the time so please ladies will u prey because im just so scered there gonna say no and force me to go to the end and im so terrified my liver will fail again. 

it is also my birthday today so them saying i can have my baby at 37 weeks and b induced in hospital where there are doctors and nurses wud b the best birthday present ever because i know if they agree to this and if anything did go wrong im in a hospital safe and bein looked after.

37 weeks is classed as full term anyway so please again ladies can u all prey that today i get told i will b induced or sectioned at 36 37 weeks it wud really make my day and then ill b able to relax and stop worrying. i hope this post dont come acros as selfish if i was a healthy normol lady then i wudent mind letting nature take it cause but i know if i get left i will go rite to the very end and i just no my body wont cope, its not coping now:nope:


thank u so much for reading this ladies and i really apreciate all ure preys sending much love and :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Ladies, please pray for me. I just went to the bathroom and had blood on the tp. I did strain to go, but I am so scared....


----------



## jewelstar

Praying for you, Melenarz! I know how frightening seeing anything on the TP can be. Praying that it's nothing to worry about and it's just baby getting snuggly in there!
AFM, I'm doing well. I entered the 3rd trimester yesterday and hoping it goes by without incident.
Ladies, can you please pray for me? I've been having TERRIBLE constipation! I am trying different things to lessen it up, but nothing's working. On top of that, I've been going more frequently (still not nearly enough) and it's so painful! I am straining to go and am almost in tears each time. I have IBS and I know that pregnancy is making things worse.
I hope you ladies are enjoying the next few days leading up to Christmas and the Lord's love and joy will be with you all this holiday season!


----------



## runnergrl

prayer to all that have requested it! Sorry you all are having such a hard time! The only suggestion I have for constipation is drinking a cup of coffee! other had suggested fiber to me when I was constipated the first time, but that never helped me. Coffee always seems to get things moving for me! Good luck!


----------



## melenarz

Just a quick update. I got in to my doc today and they said everything looks good, cervix closed tight. Also heard a nice strong heartbeat. She said she saw some pinkish discharge but didn't know why. I feel better after hearing my peanut but I am still nervous and a little scared. 
Lord, please let my peanut be alright!


----------



## runnergrl

thank you Lord for holding on to this precious baby and continuing to mold and grow him/her into the perfect person you want them to be! Such a great report Melenarz!

AFM- I got offered BOTH jobs I interviewed for yesterday! Praise God!!


----------



## melenarz

Amazing runner!!!! I hope God guides you to the perfect job!

I'm still very nervous but I am trusting God it's ok. I've had no more spotting since this morning


----------



## angela2011

I am praying for you all. I lift up all the prayer request up and hope you are all doing well. I haven't been on much because all my children have been sick. It started with my oldest and has went it course around to all of them. They have the flu even though we all had our flu shots. So far I feel okay just really tired as I have been up with one child or another for a week now. My little girl has it the worst right now. I really hope we get over this before Christmas and praying I don't come down with it. :hugs: and prayers to all of you


----------



## melenarz

Praying for your family Angela! How old are your kids? No fun to be sick on Christmas!!!


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> thank you Lord for holding on to this precious baby and continuing to mold and grow him/her into the perfect person you want them to be! Such a great report Melenarz!
> 
> AFM- I got offered BOTH jobs I interviewed for yesterday! Praise God!!

Woohoo!!!! That's awesome! :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Well ladies tomorrow is my due date! Absolutely no sign of baby arriving though :(

Saw the doctor on Tuesday and had a scan. Baby is small, only about 6 pounds and head circumference is 32.6cm. My friend had twins last week and that is the same size as her bigger one! So doctor said she is almost certain we won't have a baby by Christmas. I was disappointed to hear that but I'm accepting it now and just going with it. Baby will come when he or she is good and ready!

Will keep praying for you all. 
Future I hope you got the news you wanted!
Runner so happy to hear about your job offers - well done!
Melenarz great that your little bean is all fine. 
Jewel I hope things are getting a bit better for you!
Angela I hope your kids are up and better asap
Bree I hope things are still going well for you. I printed off the scriptures you had previously posted about birth, I'm hoping they bring the calm and peace I really need now!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies I am at work!You were All on my mind!

I have been keeping up with all prayer requests-sorry if I am not able to reply to each one individually x but do love and pray for you all!

Future I have been thinking of you-how are you now!i pray and believe that God will sustain you through this time.I know it has been tough for you soon you will get your precious gift x

Melenarz-I have been praying for you and I am glad that the appointment went good!I pray God will continue to protect you and your bean!X

Runner-You have seriously run into a season of blessing!You rock!Well done which job do you think you will go for?You got some decisions to make!

Jewel-I have been there with the IBS and constipation a while back it's so horrible in agreement with Runner I say try the coffee,and lots of glasses of water.Also dried apricots eat those but be warned it WILL clear you right out so don't eat too many!Let us know how you get on love you and praying for you!X

Bean!!You are always on my mind this week!I am so excited about our first Christmas blessing born to this group!!Praying that God will prepar your heart mind an body! I pray the scriptures help!I am so excited for you please keep us updated Hun xx


----------



## future hopes

:wave:hello ladies

just to give u all a update i went to birmingham on monday and saw my liver doctors, i told them everthing how im feeling and how i feel my body isnt coping, they said they cant make a desision about wen to have baby as they r liver specelists and not baby specelists i got really upsett and told them i just cant cope for much longer and if they dont put nothing about being induced then ill be forced to go to 40 weeks and mayb beyond and i said there is no way i can go that far:nope:

so the dr said she wud wright to my pregnancy consultant and say there happy for me to b induced wen the time is right and also it wudent b a problem if a section was needed, the only thing she cant wright is at wat point to b induced, that will now b up to my pregnancy consultant. i wont be seeing her till 9th jan wen im 34+1 i have a growth scan that day too. im just so scered there gonna make me go to the end again and my body wont cope so please ladies can u keep me in ure preyers and prey they book me in to b induced or sectioned at 37 weeks no later, think i can just about cope goin that far:wacko:

i c my physio tommorow as i have really bad SPD now i can barley walk pluss geting alot of pain in my wrist have no idea wat that can be:shrug:

anyway sorry for the long post, hoping ure all doing really well:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> I am praying for you all. I lift up all the prayer request up and hope you are all doing well. I haven't been on much because all my children have been sick. It started with my oldest and has went it course around to all of them. They have the flu even though we all had our flu shots. So far I feel okay just really tired as I have been up with one child or another for a week now. My little girl has it the worst right now. I really hope we get over this before Christmas and praying I don't come down with it. :hugs: and prayers to all of you

Hey Hun I pray the kids get better soon!So many kids at the school I work at are unwell also!I have been using the hand gel like a crazy woman!Trying not to catch their germs!I pray your kids get better before Christmas!And ask for God to cover you and your dear baby!Xx


----------



## future hopes

so many things goin around at the moment i keep getting a bad ear and sore throte and rite now i got a nasty headache startting up:wacko:


----------



## PrincessBree

future hopes said:


> :wave:hello ladies
> 
> just to give u all a update i went to birmingham on monday and saw my liver doctors, i told them everthing how im feeling and how i feel my body isnt coping, they said they cant make a desision about wen to have baby as they r liver specelists and not baby specelists i got really upsett and told them i just cant cope for much longer and if they dont put nothing about being induced then ill be forced to go to 40 weeks and mayb beyond and i said there is no way i can go that far:nope:
> 
> so the dr said she wud wright to my pregnancy consultant and say there happy for me to b induced wen the time is right and also it wudent b a problem if a section was needed, the only thing she cant wright is at wat point to b induced, that will now b up to my pregnancy consultant. i wont be seeing her till 9th jan wen im 34+1 i have a growth scan that day too. im just so scered there gonna make me go to the end again and my body wont cope so please ladies can u keep me in ure preyers and prey they book me in to b induced or sectioned at 37 weeks no later, think i can just about cope goin that far:wacko:
> 
> i c my physio tommorow as i have really bad SPD now i can barley walk pluss geting alot of pain in my wrist have no idea wat that can be:shrug:
> 
> anyway sorry for the long post, hoping ure all doing really well:hugs:

I pray that God will lead them into making a decision about this very speedily.I know it's hard and you have been so strong and you have not lost your faith.You are going to make it through Hun just keep holding on x

The wrist pain my last doula client had this during her pregnancy.The doctors said it was where the baby was pressing down on her nerves.Mention it next time you see the docs or if it gets really bad why not ring nhs and see what they say about it?

We are all rooting for you to make it through Hun dont ever give up!Xx


----------



## future hopes

awwwww thank u hun, i just really hope they induce me at 37 weeks and no later i think i can just hold out till then and id feel safe because ill b in a hospital with doctors and nurses so if anything did go wrong im in the rite place. theres just no way i can go on and on so im really really hoping they bring me in for induction[-o&lt;

i have codiene for my SPD hun but it doesnt take the pain comp away just the edge. :hugs:

thank u for my preyers:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

i got physio tommorow hun so will mention the wrist to them x:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

I have also read that carpal tunnel syndrome can effect pregnant women as well, and goes away after birth. Prayers to you!


----------



## future hopes

awww thank u hunny ill try and get on here tommorow and tell u wat the physio says:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

I now know why I lost my baby in Sept. I was woke up this morning with a calm, peaceful feeling and one thought I could not shake. "You would not be moving and taking these wonderful steps together as a family if it had not happened." Wow. Yes, if I was 27 weeks pregnant, my husband would have never gone on that interview, we would be stuck here, I would have no job after jan, and we would have really struggled to make it financially as a family. Thank you Lord for this peace. I also feel like He has given me such peace about this new baby. We truly are so so blessed.


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> I now know why I lost my baby in Sept. I was woke up this morning with a calm, peaceful feeling and one thought I could not shake. "You would not be moving and taking these wonderful steps together as a family if it had not happened." Wow. Yes, if I was 27 weeks pregnant, my husband would have never gone on that interview, we would be stuck here, I would have no job after jan, and we would have really struggled to make it financially as a family. Thank you Lord for this peace. I also feel like He has given me such peace about this new baby. We truly are so so blessed.

Amen!!!Thank God that He has bought all things into alignment for you and dh!Runner I must say it is a blessing to hear that you are happy after all that you have been through recently :)

Pls could you pray for me and dh as again we are going through a pretty rough patch and it has all been since loosing are baby x he says that I have changed and he finds me to be different now in all ways x he says that some marriages break up after a loss like ours we don't talk much anymore were sad coming home everyday.He has thrown himself head long into church ministry he is barely at home.Im alone pretty much everyday I try to stay busy.All I do is pray that we will survive this :( 

Pls could you and some of the other ladies pray for us af came yesterday too-I know right now is not the right time for a baby X


----------



## runnergrl

Absolutely. Praying right now for you and your husband my dear. God will be faithful ad always and you will be in His will. I hope he softens your husbands heart and the two of you reconnect and have a wonderful, joyous Christmas celebrating the birth of Christ and your love for one another.


----------



## melenarz

Asking for prayers this morning. I just have this incredible fear as if the bottom is going drop out of everything good. I heard my baby's heartbeat, nice and strong, I've had no more bleeding since the one incident on Wednesday, and I don't think I feel like anything is 'wrong', but I guess I don't know how anything feels and I'm just terrified now that we've made the announcement and SO many people know, it's all going to fall apart again. I'm just scared. Is this all normal? Every twinge I feel I worry. I worry I'm doing everything wrong and I'm going to cause something to happen to my peanut. I'm just full of fear right now. I'm trying to so hard to turn it all over, but I keep taking it back....


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> Asking for prayers this morning. I just have this incredible fear as if the bottom is going drop out of everything good. I heard my baby's heartbeat, nice and strong, I've had no more bleeding since the one incident on Wednesday, and I don't think I feel like anything is 'wrong', but I guess I don't know how anything feels and I'm just terrified now that we've made the announcement and SO many people know, it's all going to fall apart again. I'm just scared. Is this all normal? Every twinge I feel I worry. I worry I'm doing everything wrong and I'm going to cause something to happen to my peanut. I'm just full of fear right now. I'm trying to so hard to turn it all over, but I keep taking it back....

Praying for you Hun.Asking God to give you true peace in your heart concerning your baby x don't let fear rob you of your season of happiness Hun xx


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> Absolutely. Praying right now for you and your husband my dear. God will be faithful ad always and you will be in His will. I hope he softens your husbands heart and the two of you reconnect and have a wonderful, joyous Christmas celebrating the birth of Christ and your love for one another.

:) Thanks Runner and everyone X


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I now know why I lost my baby in Sept. I was woke up this morning with a calm, peaceful feeling and one thought I could not shake. "You would not be moving and taking these wonderful steps together as a family if it had not happened." Wow. Yes, if I was 27 weeks pregnant, my husband would have never gone on that interview, we would be stuck here, I would have no job after jan, and we would have really struggled to make it financially as a family. Thank you Lord for this peace. I also feel like He has given me such peace about this new baby. We truly are so so blessed.
> 
> Amen!!!Thank God that He has bought all things into alignment for you and dh!Runner I must say it is a blessing to hear that you are happy after all that you have been through recently :)
> 
> Pls could you pray for me and dh as again we are going through a pretty rough patch and it has all been since loosing are baby x he says that I have changed and he finds me to be different now in all ways x he says that some marriages break up after a loss like ours we don't talk much anymore were sad coming home everyday.He has thrown himself head long into church ministry he is barely at home.Im alone pretty much everyday I try to stay busy.All I do is pray that we will survive this :(
> 
> Pls could you and some of the other ladies pray for us af came yesterday too-I know right now is not the right time for a baby XClick to expand...


Dear Lord I come to you lifting our dear sister Bree and her husband up to you
Lord please heal their marriage and renew their love for one another as they are going through this rough patch. Please Lord let them both feel your loving embrace as you lead them back to one another. Just please Lord bless them both and bring them so much joy. In Jesus name I pray Amen:hugs:

Bree so sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. Just know I will keep you in my prayers and if you ever need to talk I am here for you. Love you so much hun :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

melenarz said:


> Asking for prayers this morning. I just have this incredible fear as if the bottom is going drop out of everything good. I heard my baby's heartbeat, nice and strong, I've had no more bleeding since the one incident on Wednesday, and I don't think I feel like anything is 'wrong', but I guess I don't know how anything feels and I'm just terrified now that we've made the announcement and SO many people know, it's all going to fall apart again. I'm just scared. Is this all normal? Every twinge I feel I worry. I worry I'm doing everything wrong and I'm going to cause something to happen to my peanut. I'm just full of fear right now. I'm trying to so hard to turn it all over, but I keep taking it back....

Lifting you up in prayer. I know how nervous you must be but just keep trusting in God and you and your little baby will be just fine:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> so many things goin around at the moment i keep getting a bad ear and sore throte and rite now i got a nasty headache startting up:wacko:

Lifting you up in prayer. You are so close to the birth of your beautiful baby. I am so happy for you and praying for you a healthy rest of your pregnancy and a great birth.


----------



## angela2011

runnergrl said:


> I now know why I lost my baby in Sept. I was woke up this morning with a calm, peaceful feeling and one thought I could not shake. "You would not be moving and taking these wonderful steps together as a family if it had not happened." Wow. Yes, if I was 27 weeks pregnant, my husband would have never gone on that interview, we would be stuck here, I would have no job after jan, and we would have really struggled to make it financially as a family. Thank you Lord for this peace. I also feel like He has given me such peace about this new baby. We truly are so so blessed.

so happy for you and praise God for giving you such peace. Keeping you and your baby in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz said:


> Asking for prayers this morning. I just have this incredible fear as if the bottom is going drop out of everything good. I heard my baby's heartbeat, nice and strong, I've had no more bleeding since the one incident on Wednesday, and I don't think I feel like anything is 'wrong', but I guess I don't know how anything feels and I'm just terrified now that we've made the announcement and SO many people know, it's all going to fall apart again. I'm just scared. Is this all normal? Every twinge I feel I worry. I worry I'm doing everything wrong and I'm going to cause something to happen to my peanut. I'm just full of fear right now. I'm trying to so hard to turn it all over, but I keep taking it back....

Thinking of you. Praying that your worries subside. xx


----------



## future hopes

thank u ladies for ure preyers i love all u ladies so much:hugs:

i whent to hospital today and saw a physio and i have really bad SPD and wen she checked my pelvis at the back she said one side is higher than the other but thats all part of SPD. im now on crutches again just like i was the last time i was pregnant, i find they help a little but im still in agony. ive also got to wear a support belt but the baby hates it and kicks at it lol:haha:

i went round and spoke to the midwives in the day essement unit to tell them everything that birmingham said and the midwife wrote it all down including that i can b induced at 36-37 weeks and that im aloud the iron infussion, she said she will put the note on my pregnancy consultants desk ready for wen she is next in on monday. was asked wen my next appointment is to c the consultant and i said its on 9th jan wen im 34+1 weeks she said dr nurian (my pregnancy consultant) will make a plan then. oh i really hope i do get induced or sectioned at 36-37 weeks wud so put my mind at rest so really need ure preyers ladies because it really wud b the best news because then id no my body dont have to be pushed to go to far and ill b able to relax and enjoy wat i hav left. i really apreciate all ure preyers i dont know wat id do with out u ladies:hugs:


MELENARZ awww hun i know how u feel as i myself have had 3 m/c in the past and with this baby and with my son i panicked like crazy the whole way through the first and the begining of second trimester. u r doin all the right things hun and things like cramps and stuff r comp normol so plz dont panic. its ure body stretching and i found sometimes it felt like period pains i also had low back ache so felt for sure i was doomed, but it was just stretching pains so please please try not to worry i truley believe our lord is keeping ure tiny miricle safe and it is also quite rare to have 2 M/C in a row.

lord plz bring ureself to our sister rite now and take away any negative thoughts and instead replace them with positive thoughts, lord place ure hands on melenarz tummy and protect and grow the beutifull miricle that is inside her, may her baby grow big healthy and strong and go full term and may melenarz now start to enjoy her pregnancy and take all fear away. i thank u lord for all these wonderfull miricles u have given us we r all just so very gratfull. we love u lord, in jesus christ our name amen.:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Thank you all for your prayers. While I still feel some sense of fear and nervousness I feel much, this evening. I think as soon as I get another round of nausea, which is started, I feel much calmer as well. As much as I hate it and I wanted to go away it is a reminder that things are okay.
Future has been praying for you and your baby. But the doctors will make the right decisions for you and your little one. That God will be with you both very safe and healthy delivery.
Bree, you've been in my thoughts today as well. I pray that you and your husband will be able to enjoy each other and this Christmas holiday.
Everyone else you are all in my prayers every day. This is such a great group, and I feel a bond with each everyone of you. It's a great place to be able to come, talk, share our hopes are fears in our prayers. Thank you all so much for being so warm and welcoming to me and everyone else who is join the group.

We are leaving tonight to go to my families about Four hours away. The cell-service can be intermittent, and there is no Internet at my moms. I hope I can check in on everyone and see how you're doing. If not I wish you all a very very Merry Christmas May the Lord bring you all peace love and joy!


----------



## future hopes

awwww thats such a lovely msg hun and i say AMEN to that. if u cant get on line i wanna also wish u and all ure family a very mery christmas and a happy and healthy 2013, sending lots of love ure way:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

Just getting caught up on everyone, sometimes there are no new posts, then I'm off for a few days and I have a ton to read up on! :dohh:
Praying for each of you!!

Melenarz, so happy to hear your sick! Lol, that was always so reasuring to me also!!! And that spotting is gone. Praise God!

Bree- Praying for you and your husband. You are such a sweet and caring person! You started this group for us to pray for our babies and you stuck it out when you so sadly lost yours, and here you still are... Your a fighter and I know you will fight the devil and all his dirty tricks to cause issues in your marriage. God is right beside you with his arms around you and your husband, he's cheering you on. You will make it through this tough time!!!

Runner- I feel God turned my loss in January into good also. I am so happy with my life right now, and a HUGE part of it is the blessing with my job at church. They hired me in Oct when another employee quit, I had been due in Sep so had I not lost that sweet baby I would have been on maternity leave and missed the chance at the job I have now. I don't think God planned for me to loose the baby for the job, but he does work things out for those who love Him.

And I agree, best cure for constipation is a cup of coffee!

As for me, baby is doing great, he is constantly moving and I love it, makes me feel like he is a strong healthy boy! I will be 8 months along tomorrow and loving every second of it. The past week or so it's getting harder with aches and pains but every second of it is worth it to me. I am almost measuring full term already! Think I'm showing so big so early because I carry all in front and it's my 3rd baby so my muscles are stretched already.
I had a sweet little lady a few days ago ask me if I was having a Christmas baby! I said No, more like a Valentines Day baby! 
The look of shock and then pity for me was priceless...hahah!! :blush:


----------



## PrincessBree

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4JGVXQnRfuE


----------



## PrincessBree

Future-Glad to hear that the docs are listening to you!I think as a woman you know your body!I know Jesus will keep and protect you nd the baby!Hang in there!

Momto2- :) lovely to hear from you Hun its so good to know that things are working out so great At work!!:) so excited for you Loool @ the lady Asking Bout Christmas baby!You must have a very healthy bump!Thankyou for your encouragement towards me!:) it really brightened me up!

Ladies your prayers are working finally me And dh are smiling again x

Melanarz-I pray the peace of God will fill all the days of your pregnancy xx

Angela-You are so sweet thanks for your powerful prayer!It meant lot to me and touched my heart 

Love you all so much!Have a blessed Sunday before Christmas!X


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4JGVXQnRfuE

Loved the video message. Thank you so much. You are so beautiful and special to us all. So glad you and husband are doing good. I wish you a wonderful blessed Christmas.:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

What a wonderful video!!!! Your so thoughtful! Merry Christmas and many blessings to you!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks Bree, such a lovely message to all of us! Lots of wishes and blessings back to you and to all the other ladies. 
As you can see I'm still going!!! Going to see the doctor tomorrow and will see what she has to say but as things stand right now if there is no baby by next Friday I will go in for an induction. I'm very scared about it but hoping it will all work out ok.


----------



## jewelstar

Bree!!! What a wonderful video!! I made my hubby watch it with me so he can see the wonderful woman of God who started this group and who I call friend! 
I hope your Christmas is blessed and God is with you and hubby (and the rest of your family) as you celebrate the birth of Jesus!!


----------



## InChristAlone

Ahh Bree I can't see the video! Maybe it's because I'm on a Mac :) Boo! Thank you so much for all that you share with us and the love you have for us, your support is amazing. I pray that you any hubby have an awesome Christmas filled with love, laughter and joy xxx

And everyone else too - praying that all of you will really know Father's love over these special few days and that 2013 is an amazing and blessed year for all! x


----------



## PrincessBree

In Christ it was just a message to say merry Christmas and thanking all you ladies for your love support and friendship you arr all amazing and so important to me x :) don't worry i wil be posting more and more messages through the year x merry Christmas hun x


----------



## Beanonorder

Well ladies it looks like my baby will be here by the end of this week! I saw a senior doctor today who told me 'my uterus is doing what its supposed to and the baby will be here in two or three days'! If not they want me to go in on Friday for an induction. 
I'm still praying it will all happen naturally!
Also, if anyone wants to say a prayer for me - we have had no hot water since yesterday morning and they aren't coming to fix it until tomorrow (at the earliest!) :(
I eventually boiled a lot of water to have a bath but what a pain!


----------



## future hopes

BEANONORDER wishing u all the best hun i hope baby decides to make a aperence b4 ure due to b induced:hugs:

hi ladies just wanna wish u ALL a very merry christmas. thank u all for ure continues support and preyers, sending lots of love and cuddles:xmas16:


----------



## InChristAlone

Beanonorder said:


> Well ladies it looks like my baby will be here by the end of this week! I saw a senior doctor today who told me 'my uterus is doing what its supposed to and the baby will be here in two or three days'! If not they want me to go in on Friday for an induction.
> I'm still praying it will all happen naturally!
> Also, if anyone wants to say a prayer for me - we have had no hot water since yesterday morning and they aren't coming to fix it until tomorrow (at the earliest!) :(
> I eventually boiled a lot of water to have a bath but what a pain!

How exciting!!! :) 

Praying for hot water for you asap, I had a friend today whose car wouldn't start as the battery died and it started right away once they prayed and decreed that it would start - so really believing for practical supernatural miracles right now! Decreeing that your hot water will begin to work right now in Jesus name and that you are able to have a nice bath!


----------



## Beanonorder

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope your day is filled with many special blessings.

Hot water is back!! Have been having a few contractions and baby has definitely dropped! Nothing regular yet but will keep you all updated.


----------



## melenarz

Merry Christmas ladies!!
We are about to run out the door to our midnight church service, but I needed to stop in and ask for prayer. We got home today from traveling and my husband was notifie via mail he was denied a life insurance policy due tolow blood globulin. I think he is very worried. He did some quick lookups online and found anything from very minor, no worries to underlying liver disease. Being that we have our peanut on the way, we are both concerned. He is going to get into the doctor ASAP. Please pray with me that this is nothing serious and can be taken care of with ease. I am just as concerned as he is, just trying to put on the brave face that it is all ok.

Thank you all, god bless you!


----------



## blessedmomma

merry christmas ladies!!! may you all feel the warmth of Gods love :xmas9:


----------



## PrincessBree

Merry Christmas everyone!!!Love you all x
Melenarz praying for your dh -cast all your burdens unto Jesus because He cares for you x

Bean I pray that your baby will come naturally without intervention x may God strengthen your body as you relie on Him to bring you through

Enjoy your families your food and most of all your Jesus on this special day xx :D


----------



## sportysgirl

Merry christmas to you all! Went to a lovely mass last night and prayed for you all. 

Enjoy the time with your families! :kiss:


----------



## jewelstar

Merry Christmas, ladies!!! May you ALL feel the love that our Father gave us with the birth of His son!


----------



## angela2011

Merry Christmas everyone! It's been a long day today and yesterday but a lot of fun. The kids had a great Christmas and baby must know its a special time because he has been extra active .
My husband surprised me with a tablet so l am trying to get used to it. I am not used to the touchscreen yet . I am keeping you all in my prayers and pray you all have a wonderful Christmas.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## melenarz

I have a quiet evening sitting by the fire right now just relaxing. Unfortunately, I have to work tomorrow. My husband is off through January 2..... He and a good friend went out for a short time tonight, for which I am thankful. It's a good friend who lives in Atlanta and we don't see often. I am going to take a relaxing bath, read some scripture and go to bed soon. 

I hope you have all had a wonderful Christmas Day, full of family, good food and lots of love. I pray it doesn't end for you today, but continues on for many months and weeks to come!


----------



## Beanonorder

Please pray for me!
After 14 hours of labour I am only 3cm. I'm no on a pitocin drip because of lack of progress and they are worried about the blood infection. My husband isn't allowed to be with me and I'm devastated. They eventually agreed my mom could come in. Also they don't offer any pain medication for natural birth so I'm very scared.


----------



## PrincessBree

Father we bring our sister before you right now God we ask that you will be with her please allow her to deliver her baby safely .Let no harm come to her or her baby.God please give her favour with the doctors what they don't normally allow let them make exceptions for Your daughter.Please Father show Your power in the delivery room.Show Your strength and power to deliver our sister through even the most difficult time of her life.We entrust this birth toYou and eagerly await good news in Jesus name amen 

Bean you are such a strong woman please hang in there God will be with you every step of the way and all of your girls here are rooting for you x 
:)


----------



## sportysgirl

Beanonorder said:


> Please pray for me!
> After 14 hours of labour I am only 3cm. I'm no on a pitocin drip because of lack of progress and they are worried about the blood infection. My husband isn't allowed to be with me and I'm devastated. They eventually agreed my mom could come in. Also they don't offer any pain medication for natural birth so I'm very scared.

Praying for you. :kiss:


----------



## Mom To 2

Praying for you and baby!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Praying for you sister and anxiously awaiting an update! Hope all is just perfect!


----------



## melenarz

Praying!!


----------



## blessedmomma

praying hun! :hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

Praying!


----------



## angela2011

Beanonorder said:


> Please pray for me!
> After 14 hours of labour I am only 3cm. I'm no on a pitocin drip because of lack of progress and they are worried about the blood infection. My husband isn't allowed to be with me and I'm devastated. They eventually agreed my mom could come in. Also they don't offer any pain medication for natural birth so I'm very scared.

Praying for you and just think you will meet your baby soon :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Beanonorder said:


> Please pray for me!
> After 14 hours of labour I am only 3cm. I'm no on a pitocin drip because of lack of progress and they are worried about the blood infection. My husband isn't allowed to be with me and I'm devastated. They eventually agreed my mom could come in. Also they don't offer any pain medication for natural birth so I'm very scared.

Praying for you and baby!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Amber Chloe arrived 27th December at 1:05am after 24 hours of labour. Thanks to my incredible mom I was able to do it all completely naturally.
She is in the ICU at the moment because of the blood infection I had. They are testing her for it. Will only get to see her this afternoon.

Thanks for the prayers! Full birth story to follow.


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats bean!!!!! what a lovely name <3 God is so good :cloud9:


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats! Wonderful news! And way to go you doing it all natural with no medication! Praying for your daughters health!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations, thats amazing news. xx


----------



## InChristAlone

Beanonorder said:


> Amber Chloe arrived 27th December at 1:05am after 24 hours of labour. Thanks to my incredible mom I was able to do it all completely naturally.
> She is in the ICU at the moment because of the blood infection I had. They are testing her for it. Will only get to see her this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers! Full birth story to follow.

Huge congratulations! So happy for you! Praying for your daughter's health, and supernatural recovery from the birth for you. Praise God!


----------



## PrincessBree

Welcome to the world Amber Chloe :) 

Congratulations Bean we are all so proud of you Sis you did it!And thank God for your mom God surely sent her to support you and cheer you on x we are all rejoicing with you on this special day :D I will post a special video for you and baby in a day or two x 

We pray Lord that You will clear any risk of infection from Ambers body.We speak for full healing and 100% health in each part of her body in Jesus name amen 

Looking forward to hearing your story soon hun xx


----------



## melenarz

Congrats Bean!! Lots of prayers for you and baby!


----------



## Mom To 2

Congrats on baby!!! I love her name, can't wait to hear her birth story!


----------



## melenarz

Had a doctors appointment this afternoon. Everything seems to be going well. Heard the heartbeat again, 154 bpm! Today is 14 weeks two days. I can't believe how fast the time is going! My next appointment is in four weeks at exactly 18 weeks. It almost makes me a little sad, thinking that my next appointment will be almost halfway through. With everything going on in the world right now I just want to hold this baby as long as I can. But to know my baby is healthy, and growing, lets me know how good God is!


----------



## angela2011

Congratulations bean on your beautiful little girl can't wait for pictures and a update. I am praying you both . 
Melenarz so glad all is going good for you 
Praying for all of you:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi everyone

Please keep praying for Amber. Her test results came back positive yesterday so she is still in the NICU. They started her on the immunoglobulin serum yesterday and now see have to wait to see how long it takes to work. We got to see her through the window for two minutes but that is all. We are hoping we will finally be allowed to hold her for a few minutes today. 
As for me I am slowly recovering. My blood tests came back with a high red blood cell count so no sign of when they'll let me out.


----------



## runnergrl

Beanonorder said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Please keep praying for Amber. Her test results came back positive yesterday so she is still in the NICU. They started her on the immunoglobulin serum yesterday and now see have to wait to see how long it takes to work. We got to see her through the window for two minutes but that is all. We are hoping we will finally be allowed to hold her for a few minutes today.
> As for me I am slowly recovering. My blood tests came back with a high red blood cell count so no sign of when they'll let me out.

praying for both of you. try to relax and enjoy the rest you have while in the hospital under the care of the doctors. you dont want them sending you home before both of you are ready:hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

I have my baby!!!! She is amazing and beautiful and wonderful! The best gift God could have given me! I'll post photos when I get home.
Thank you for all the prayers!!


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies!
Since we are all scattered around the globe in different time zones, I wanted to take a moment and wish you all a very happy and blessed new year!


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies!
> Since we are all scattered around the globe in different time zones, I wanted to take a moment and wish you all a very happy and blessed new year!

you too dear! I think you need to update your avitar pic.. your baby is MUCH bigger now:)


----------



## Beanonorder

Here is my birth story. Apologies that its quite long and also filled with TMI but I thought I'd just share how different things are here!
The basics: I woke up at 1am on the 26th with contractions at the bottom of my bump. At 1:30 they were making me pretty uncomfortable so I got up and walked around a bit. At some point I started timing and they were fairly regular so at 4am I woke my dh and at 4:30am I woke my mom. She felt a contraction and said they were real. We started preparing everything for the hospital and I continued bouncing and walking. My contractions were about 5 minutes apart and lasting 40-45 seconds. 6:30am I had a nice bath and tea and toast. By now I was feeling a bit tired so I rested on the couch - bad move. Everything seemed to slow down. Despite the fact it was snowing, my dh and I went for a walk in the hope things would pick up. I had another bath and got the contractions going again but still the same as before. We decided to head to the hospital because my mom said at the rate I was going I was going to be exhausted if we didn't get things moving faster. And this is where things went down hill!
A colleague called the hospital to tell them the foreigners were on their way. Now we were under the impression we'd go to the private room and I'd labour there and get checked every so often and when it came closer to the time I'd be taken to the delivery ward. But when we arrived I was taken away. My translator wasn't there so I didn't know what was going on. I assumed I was going to get checked and then taken back to my mom and dh. I wasn't - I was taken straight to delivery! They changed me and checked me - in the most violent manner I might add. I actually thought I was being raped. I was only 2cm. Then I was informed that my husband and mother wouldn't be allowed to come to me and that I would be alone. I completely freaked - I was in no way prepared for that. I couldn't stop crying and panicking. Eventually my translator arrived and because she has a good relationship with the hospital (a key thing in China!) she was able to get them to agree that my mom could come to me. I calmed down slightly but of course all I wanted was my husband. My contractions were getting pretty painful by now but I could still handle them. At some point I was allowed to go and spend some time with my husband - something they had a lot of trouble getting their head around. They just didn't get why I would want to see him. They then wanted to put a drip in so I had to say good-bye to him (not knowing it would 14 hours before I got to see him again). At 1pm they put a drip in and raped, sorry checked, me again and I was 3cm. I then had to go for a scan and ecg. I also discovered at this point that they offered no pain relief, AT ALL, for a natural birth. Between 1pm and 7pm I was checked 3 more times. The first time I was 4cm then 3-4cm and the third time I was back at 3cm. I was in a lot of pain and I said to my mom I didn't see the point of all the pain if it wasn't doing anything. We made the decision that a c-section was best. I had been in labour for 19 hours by this time and I was so tired. The doctor wasn't too keen on the op and tried everything to convince me otherwise. I was in so much pain I didn't want to hear it - I just wanted pain relief. I'm not sure how it came about but they broke my waters and said they were organising the c-section. When they came to take me to theatre the doctor asked if she could at least check me one more time. I had got to 6cm - in about an hour and a half. My mom then hesitated about the op and tried to convince me otherwise. I kept shouting 'cut' but because the doctors could see my mom was in two minds they kept asking me again and again. Somehow I ended up agreeing to keep going. Then they wanted to give me pitocin because I was slowing down again. I refused because I was so scared of how much more painful it was going to get. They kept telling me yes it would be more pain but it would be faster. Eventually my mom convinced me to agree. My mom was absolutely amazing. She coached me through every contraction and supported me through everything. 
I would like to add that by this point I had already watched three other women give birth to their babies and there were three more in the room with me. Nothing private about this! And I have to say that Chinese women are AMAZING at pushing. If any of them pushed for half an hour it was a lot. 
About an hour after the pitocin I was at 9cm. I was having a lot of trouble with my contractions because I really needed a poo! So every time I had one I tried to push it out but obviously I wasn't ready to push the baby out so it just caused me a lot of pain! I somehow missed going from 9cm to 10cm because the next thing I knew they were putting stirrup like things up for my legs to push. I eventually looked at my mom and said am I really pushing the baby out now or do they want me to poo?! I had been in labour for just over 22 hours when I was ready to push. I was completely exhausted and not quite with it. One of the doctors actually went out and bought me read bull and hershey's kisses. And the proceeded to feed these to me throughout my pushing. (Three red bulls and chocolate!!). 
After about half an hour of pushing I noticed them getting some things ready and suddenly I was shouting 'I don't want an episiotomy'. Again my mom tried to convince me but I insisted I'd rather tear because everything I'd read said it was better. They agreed to wait. I pushed for another hour but I just couldn't get the head out. I was too tired. They told me if I had the episiotomy I would get the head out so again I shouted 'cut'. (I'm known as the girl who shouted cut!) About two pushes later, and a doctor pressing on my stomach, her head came out. And her body quickly followed.
My mom immediately phoned my husband so I could tell him our daughter had just been born. When my mom told me it was a girl I was so excited. I was happy with either but I know my husband was really wanted a girl. I could hear the tears in his voice when I told him. 
Now I had to get the placenta out. A doctor began really pushing on my stomach and it was incredibly painful. But nothing was happening. Eventually the doctor reached inside of me to try and dislodge it and all I wanted to do was kick her in the face. She couldnt do it so called the head doctor to come back and she had a go. I eventually managed to push it out myself as I thought I still wanted to clear my bowels. I was sure that during delivery they had pushed my poo back inside of me because thats what it felt like. I discovered later that in fact all that had happened was I had given myself a very bad case of piles with all the straining to push! The doctor then began to stitch me up. But the anesthetic given for the episiotomy didnt cover all the area that needed to be stitched, so some of my stitches were done with me being able to feel everything. 
Amber was taken away almost immediately. Thank goodness the pediatrician had told me earlier in the day that this would happen. I was very sad not to have been able to at least hold her but at least my mom got some photos . 
Very long, but that is a glimpse into having a baby in China.


----------



## Beanonorder

Here are some photo's of Amber
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1423.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1433.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1431.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## InChristAlone

Beanonorder said:


> Here are some photo's of Amber

Wow thank you so much for sharing your story - sounds like it certainly was an experience!! And also thanks for posting the photos - Amber is so cute!! You must be so proud of her!


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean you are amazing!!!Woow that birth story was like watching a soap opera!I can't believe you had to go through so much pain especially without dh and pain relief.Sometimes we take these things for granted when we live in places where they are just handing them out!Your mum sounds like a true gem bless her :) .You did so good hun honestly sounds like you were a soldier all the way through because the circumstances do sound pretty tough!You are so strong we are all so proud of you and happy for you and dh.

The pics of Amber are stunning she is so beautiful.She looks so content and peaceful bless her :) 

I will post a special welcome to the world video for her soon jut wanted to let you all get settled first :)

Congratulations again and well done your a trooper!!Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies as the New year creeps upon us let us all take time to thank God for the blessings,heartaches,triumphs,breakthroughs,miracles of 2012 and ask His blessing over our new year to come.

Love you all loads and also want to wish you all a Happy New Year wherever you are in the world x


----------



## melenarz

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies as the New year creeps upon us let us all take time to thank God for the blessings,heartaches,triumphs,breakthroughs,miracles of 2012 and ask His blessing over our new year to come.
> 
> Love you all loads and also want to wish you all a Happy New Year wherever you are in the world x


Happy new year Bree! You and this group have been such. Blessing to me this past year, and I look forward to all the new year will bring us all!


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies as the New year creeps upon us let us all take time to thank God for the blessings,heartaches,triumphs,breakthroughs,miracles of 2012 and ask His blessing over our new year to come.
> 
> Love you all loads and also want to wish you all a Happy New Year wherever you are in the world x

Happy New Year Bree, and all the other wonderful ladies here in this group! The past few months have been filled with so many emotions, and I thank God for placing you ladies in my life to help he sort through, figure out, and deal with them all.

May God bless you all this coming year and more!


----------



## sportysgirl

Beanonorder, thanks for your birth story it sounds like you had a rough time but were strong enough to get through. Amber looks gorgeous I bet you cant wait to get her home. 

Happy new year to everyone, its going to be a very exciting one for us all. :happydance:

Praying for everyones continued strength. :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

Beanonorder said:


> Here are some photo's of Amber

she is amazingly beautiful. What a true blessing from God!


----------



## fides

i know i don't have much time to check this thread, but please know you ladies are in my prayers...

please pray for a woman of faith from another forum I frequent - she had a miscarriage last summer, then went for fertility testing this year - she just found out last week (on the 2nd day of Christmas, no less) that she's going through menopause at age 27, so their miscarried baby from last year is likely the only one she'll carry, save a miracle. :cry:


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies. I wanted to wish you all a wonderful and blessed New year. This forum has been a true blessing for me and pray it continues to grow strong. I pray we will all be holding or carrying healthy babies this time next year. I love all of you and am so glad for this group.
Amber is so beautiful and I am so sorry bean on order you had such a rough birth but I am so proud of you and thrilled for you:hugs:

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful new year so far. I am looking forward to my first ultrasound of the year in the morning. Please say a prayer for me and baby that everything looks good and baby is gaining weight well. I can't believe that I will be 30 weeks in a day and you ladies have been here with me since before even a yolk sac or fetal pole was seen. You are so special to me. It is starting to feel real to me that I will be holding my baby very soon and I could have not have gotten this far without God and your support and prayers. I am keeping all of you in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

angela2011 said:


> Hope you ladies are having a wonderful new year so far. I am looking forward to my first ultrasound of the year in the morning. Please say a prayer for me and baby that everything looks good and baby is gaining weight well. I can't believe that I will be 30 weeks in a day and you ladies have been here with me since before even a yolk sac or fetal pole was seen. You are so special to me. It is starting to feel real to me that I will be holding my baby very soon and I could have not have gotten this far without God and your support and prayers. I am keeping all of you in my prayers:hugs:

Praying for your scan, it's so exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

angela2011 said:


> Hope you ladies are having a wonderful new year so far. I am looking forward to my first ultrasound of the year in the morning. Please say a prayer for me and baby that everything looks good and baby is gaining weight well. I can't believe that I will be 30 weeks in a day and you ladies have been here with me since before even a yolk sac or fetal pole was seen. You are so special to me. It is starting to feel real to me that I will be holding my baby very soon and I could have not have gotten this far without God and your support and prayers. I am keeping all of you in my prayers:hugs:

Praying that your scan tomorrow will be nothing but good news!! Praising God in advance!


----------



## melenarz

Prayers Angela!! I'm sure your little one will be just perfect!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Praying for you Angela and love sharing this journey with you let us know how you get on :) x


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies hope your new year is getting on good!What are your new years resolutions?

My ones are to start jogging or the gym.Get out and socialise more with girlfriends.Enjoy life more.

I have a prayer request for my marriage again.We had one or two good days over the holidays but then argued the rest of the time we sit in the same house and at times only communicate by txt :( I'm really scared It's been like this so long I keep asking for Gods help I don't want us to fail.

Pls could you pray that the Lord will throw us a lifeline as were struggling each day to get by.


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies hope your new year is getting on good!What are your new years resolutions?

My ones are to start jogging or the gym.Get out and socialise more with girlfriends.Enjoy life more.

I have a prayer request for my marriage again.We had one or two good days over the holidays but then argued the rest of the time we sit in the same house and at times only communicate by txt :( I'm really scared It's been like this so long I keep asking for Gods help I don't want us to fail.

Pls could you pray that the Lord will throw us a lifeline as were struggling each day to get by.


----------



## angela2011

Thanks ladies for your prayers:hugs:

Bree I am praying for you and husband hun that this rough patch will come to a end and you two will be stronger than ever. I am lifting you both up in prayer and I am so sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. Just know we are all here for you. Love and:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies hope your new year is getting on good!What are your new years resolutions?
> 
> My ones are to start jogging or the gym.Get out and socialise more with girlfriends.Enjoy life more.
> 
> I have a prayer request for my marriage again.We had one or two good days over the holidays but then argued the rest of the time we sit in the same house and at times only communicate by txt :( I'm really scared It's been like this so long I keep asking for Gods help I don't want us to fail.
> 
> Pls could you pray that the Lord will throw us a lifeline as were struggling each day to get by.

Oh Bree... My heart goes out to you! I am praying for the Lord to intervene on your marriage and bring you and hubby closer together. Also, sometimes marriages go through lulls.. maybe it's one of those times for you guys. Whatever the case, I'll be praying that you both will feel the Lord draw you closer together more than ever before!:hugs:


----------



## fides

PrincessBree said:


> I have a prayer request for my marriage again.We had one or two good days over the holidays but then argued the rest of the time we sit in the same house and at times only communicate by txt :( I'm really scared It's been like this so long I keep asking for Gods help I don't want us to fail.
> 
> Pls could you pray that the Lord will throw us a lifeline as were struggling each day to get by.

:hugs: and prayers


----------



## InChristAlone

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies hope your new year is getting on good!What are your new years resolutions?
> 
> My ones are to start jogging or the gym.Get out and socialise more with girlfriends.Enjoy life more.
> 
> I have a prayer request for my marriage again.We had one or two good days over the holidays but then argued the rest of the time we sit in the same house and at times only communicate by txt :( I'm really scared It's been like this so long I keep asking for Gods help I don't want us to fail.
> 
> Pls could you pray that the Lord will throw us a lifeline as were struggling each day to get by.

Oh Bree I'm so sorry to hear that things are still tough, praying for you both and your marriage. Just as a thought, have you thought about speaking to anyone in leadership at your church about how you're both feeling at the moment? It could be that they could pray with you and just be there to support you, as well as perhaps looking at whether there's some ministry that you could have as a couple. It certainly smacks of the enemy, perhaps there are some people who could come alongside you at this time from your church - people that you both feel comfortable with and who would pray with you, maybe an older married couple? I'm so sorry that it's hard, try to remember the good times and make time for each other and give time & space for the good things to happen, keep praying (have you read a book called The Power of a Praying Wife? It's really good, I found it very helpful). Sending lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies. I had a good appointment today and got to see my beautiful Ethan moving all over the place. My fluid was higher today but the doctor didn't seem worried but I was told I will be going in every week until I deliver for a ultrasound. He was a little over 3lbs today and was I got to see him practice his breathing. I was also told that because of my past history that I will be having him no later than March 1st but most likely around Feb.22nd which will be here before I know it. I can't believe in 7 or 8 weeks I will be meeting my little guy. Hope you are all doing well:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Yay thank God for a good appointment!It's so exciting to.know baby will be coming sooner than we thought that is awesome!!:) Awww thank God for baby Ethan he sounds so cute x


----------



## PrincessBree

In Christ :) I am already in therapy but yes I am going to discuss with dh about who we could spk 2 at church.We are really desperate right now and would do anything to make it work.Thanx for the suggestion and the prayers x 

Just trying to stay positive that maybe one day I'll be able to support others with their own marital problems x love you all x


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies im back


got so much to tell u all i really dont know where to start, so last thursday i was really ill and having contractions on and off all day, by the evening i was doubled over in agony and was crying because the pain was that bad, my OH rang the hospital and he was told i needed to go strait in to delivery. so we got in the car and drove to the hospital, by the time we got there i cudent even walk because i just felt so awfull and the pain was unbearible

i was put on a moniter and was having contractions every 10 mins they had to give me gas and pethadine to examen me and wen they did it turned out my cervix was still clossed BUT my bp hit the roof i was also peeing blood and had protiene in urine, i was told i had pre eclampsia and wud need a emergency c section the next morning i cried my eyes out because at that time i was only 32+2 and i really didnt want baby coming this early and bein in intensive care, i felt so guilty

anyway over night my sats improved the pains went away and my blood preshure went back to normol
turned out i had a very very bad kidney infection and it was causing problems with my liver. i had to stay in hospital for 6 days and everyday they said they were gonna give me a c section:wacko

on wednesday they scaned the baby and she is doin well she is 4lb 6 but wen they measure my tummy im measuring 3 weeks behinde. i will have another scan at 36 weeks

i have to go hospital every other day now for monitering and bloods, ive got to go birmingham on mon to c liver consultant and then on wed i c my pregnancy consultant and i hav been told a plan will b made

i have been told i will b induced early but just dont know wen yet will hopfully find out and get a date on wed

there is talks of 36 weeks and im really really hoping they do it then so keep ure fingers crossed for me ladies. im really done now and so fed up with feeling ill all the time. ive had the steroids to mature her lungs so im already to go


hope all u lovely ladies r well ive missed u all so much:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

Future, I am sorry you have been so ill. Praying for you and for the safe delivery of your baby so you can really begin to heal and take care of your body with the medicines you seem to need so desperately! not long to go now, take it easy.

Bree-so sorry to hear you and your husband are still struggling. I have been there with mine. We had some issues with honesty and trust and responsibility all about money and getting things done and his ability to keep his word. We came to blows seriously a little over a year ago and I had my bags packed. My MIL drove up and helped even. God had other plans for us though and here we are today, starting the next huge chapter of our lives TOGETHER with another child on the way. He truly is the God of miracles. We still have our issues and will need to consistently work on things, and we went through a very rough patch for a very long time. We are so much stronger now for it though. You will get through this. My heart goes out to you dear. Love you! Praying!!


----------



## future hopes

thank u runner hope u r well:hugs:

awwwww princess bree im so sorry to hear ure having a few problems u r in my thoughts and im sending u much love :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

wow future that must have been really scary. I am so glad baby is able to stay in a little bit longer and I will keep you and baby in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

thank u angela. im just preying i get induced at 36 weeks because i just know my body cant cope for much longer and it sceres me so much:nope:


----------



## sportysgirl

Future your experience does sound scary glad all ok now I am praying for you and baby. 

Bree sorry you are having troubles at home, I hope you can both find the strength to get through sometimes the bad moments are there to make us stronger. Praying for you both.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I am 30 weeks today and getting very excited if a little anxious about the birth! 
Love to you all :kiss:


----------



## melenarz

Bree- before my husband and I got married we worked through a book called 'getting the love you want' with our pastor. It's not necessarily a religious course but it is a book he normally uses in marriage counseling. It helped us a lot even before we got married! If you would be interested in more info, I can get the author for you. In the mean time, praying for you!


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies thanks for prayers testimonies and encouragements and suggestions your support has put some tears in my eyes.You are all so full of Christ's love Xx 

Melenarz please can you get me the author of that book I will look it up on amazon thanx hun x 

Future-wooah there that sounds like quite a full on time you have been having!God knows what is best so I ask that He will make the doctors move according to His wonderful plan for you and baby!One thing is for sure though is your one tough cookie :) try to take it easy hun and not to worry too much we are all here for you hun xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree I'm so sorry you are going through a hard time. After everything I've been through with my dh my heart is always so sore for anyone in a similar position. Praying for you and please don't give up hope! As hard as things were I clung to a tiny sliver of hope and today I look and know it was worth it. God knows what you need and you just have to keep trusting in Him. You don't have to make any decisions now, just take it one day at a time. 

Future what a scary time you had - glad you didn't have to deliver early. Having your baby in the NICU is not an experience I would wish on anyone! I hope you get your induction/c-section soon. 

Afm, Amber is doing very well. She slept from 1:30am to 6:30am (I actually had to wake her up!) We took her to the hospital yesterday and her jaundice is coming down and she is gaining weight. All good things to hear!
I've been a little emotional about the idea of my mom leaving and also just with the fact that we are here and our family is at home and missing out. Its been even harder than I thought it would be. I'm hoping once my hormones have settled I won't feel quite as bad as this about it. 

All the best to those who are approaching their due dates! I know for me that this time went so quickly and so slowly all at the same time! Just enjoy it all!


----------



## melenarz

Bree- the author of the book is Harville Hendrix. Some of was a little much for me in the reading, but the assignments were good. We felt kind of dumb at times, but I think there was a benefit in the end of it all of us opening up. We had been together almost 4 years when we did this with our pastor. We got married about a year and a half later. We need to redo it at some point I think! I know it is recommended to work through it together, but we read cases where one spouse went through with it alone and got results too. Another book I thought of as well is the love dare. I bought it on sale. I haven't gone through it yet, but it is the same thing as the Kirk Cameron movie Fireproof. 

Praying for you Hun!


----------



## Beanonorder

melenarz said:


> Bree- the author of the book is Harville Hendrix. Some of was a little much for me in the reading, but the assignments were good. We felt kind of dumb at times, but I think there was a benefit in the end of it all of us opening up. We had been together almost 4 years when we did this with our pastor. We got married about a year and a half later. We need to redo it at some point I think! I know it is recommended to work through it together, but we read cases where one spouse went through with it alone and got results too. Another book I thought of as well is the love dare. I bought it on sale. I haven't gone through it yet, but it is the same thing as the Kirk Cameron movie Fireproof.
> 
> Praying for you Hun!

You can also get the love dare in a year long version. I was given it and its great. You get a weekly dare and then also a daily reading. Its easy to do as a couple or by yourself.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey 

Melenarz and BeanOrder I just wanted to say thankyou for the recommendation I'm looking into getting both books!!

Everyone how are you all doing?Been a little quiet would love to hear from some of you? :)

Afm I got accepted unto a Postgraduate Masters for Social Work programme.I am so happy but I'm now praying and researching about which area of social work to go into cos there is so much to do in that field!

Marriage were taking eachday as it comes :) praying that God will smile on us but for now no ttc !


----------



## angela2011

so glad you got accepted how exciting. I am sure what ever field you decide you will be great at. Sometimes all we can do is take it one day at a time. I have faith that things are going to work out for you. I am keeping you in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone its been a crazy few days:wacko:
i had hospital app on friday and was monitered but because i been itching like crazy they had to check my bloods but they all came back normol:thumbup:

was up there again on sunday and everything was good apart from my bp it was high a doctor came and saw me and aloud me to go home as i had a appointment at birmingham on monday where my bp wud b checked again. now i was really hoping that my liver dr wud write in my notes about me bein induced, but again he said hes not the baby specelist and wrote in my notes that i shud b treated as a non liver transplant patient. now im soooo worried about this because i have a appointment tommorow with my pregnancy consultant where they shud b giving me a plan to b induced and a date when, but now my liver dr has put wat he put im terified i wont b listened to and ill be made to go rite to the end of my pregnancy:wacko:

i know this is the best thing for baby but im so terrified as its like history repeating itself again, the last time they made me go full term i had my baby then was fighting for my life 2 weeks later so as u can imagine i am very worried and scered rite now and so nervous there gonna force me to go to the end and not get baby out early like was promised:wacko:

ladies please cud u all prey for me and that at my appointment tommorow i wont have to fight with them please cud u all prey that they book me in for 36 weeks and no later for induction or a c section, ive already been ill and admited in hospital twice over the last 4 weeks and ive really had enough now, they have done nothing but mess me around and tommorow i just wanna know for sure and have it booked in the diary for 36 weeks, this wud really put my mind at rest because i will then know my body doesnt have to suffer for much longer. i know its best for baby to stay in for as long as possible but shes a really good size and they hav already said that plenty of womon deliver healthy babies at 35 wks. my body just cant take much more i really need this baby out asap, so please ladies will u prey for me, i feel so selfish asking this but i just dont know who else to turn to:cry:

im am so very gratfull to god and wat he has done and this miricle baby she means the world to me but i just know i cant go on much longer so i ask u for ure preyers.

thank u so much for reading this, i will let u know wat they say and hopfully ill have a date ant its soon. hope u r all doing well sending love a best wishes to u all:hugs:


----------



## fides

prayers!


----------



## future hopes

thank u fibes:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

future hopes said:


> hello everyone its been a crazy few days:wacko:
> i had hospital app on friday and was monitered but because i been itching like crazy they had to check my bloods but they all came back normol:thumbup:
> 
> was up there again on sunday and everything was good apart from my bp it was high a doctor came and saw me and aloud me to go home as i had a appointment at birmingham on monday where my bp wud b checked again. now i was really hoping that my liver dr wud write in my notes about me bein induced, but again he said hes not the baby specelist and wrote in my notes that i shud b treated as a non liver transplant patient. now im soooo worried about this because i have a appointment tommorow with my pregnancy consultant where they shud b giving me a plan to b induced and a date when, but now my liver dr has put wat he put im terified i wont b listened to and ill be made to go rite to the end of my pregnancy:wacko:
> 
> i know this is the best thing for baby but im so terrified as its like history repeating itself again, the last time they made me go full term i had my baby then was fighting for my life 2 weeks later so as u can imagine i am very worried and scered rite now and so nervous there gonna force me to go to the end and not get baby out early like was promised:wacko:
> 
> ladies please cud u all prey for me and that at my appointment tommorow i wont have to fight with them please cud u all prey that they book me in for 36 weeks and no later for induction or a c section, ive already been ill and admited in hospital twice over the last 4 weeks and ive really had enough now, they have done nothing but mess me around and tommorow i just wanna know for sure and have it booked in the diary for 36 weeks, this wud really put my mind at rest because i will then know my body doesnt have to suffer for much longer. i know its best for baby to stay in for as long as possible but shes a really good size and they hav already said that plenty of womon deliver healthy babies at 35 wks. my body just cant take much more i really need this baby out asap, so please ladies will u prey for me, i feel so selfish asking this but i just dont know who else to turn to:cry:
> 
> im am so very gratfull to god and wat he has done and this miricle baby she means the world to me but i just know i cant go on much longer so i ask u for ure preyers.
> 
> thank u so much for reading this, i will let u know wat they say and hopfully ill have a date ant its soon. hope u r all doing well sending love a best wishes to u all:hugs:

Praying for you and baby that you will have a great safe healthy delivery. I pray God will touch your doctor and take over and have them make the right choice for the health of you and baby:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

thank u angela hope u r well sending huggs :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Future, praying for you and your baby. Hope all goes well at your appointment will be thinking of you :kiss:


----------



## future hopes

sportysgirl said:


> Future, praying for you and your baby. Hope all goes well at your appointment will be thinking of you :kiss:

awwwww thank u hunny that means so much, ive acepted ure friend request:thumbup:

hope u r doin well hunny:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

future hopes said:


> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> Future, praying for you and your baby. Hope all goes well at your appointment will be thinking of you :kiss:
> 
> awwwww thank u hunny that means so much, ive acepted ure friend request:thumbup:
> 
> hope u r doin well hunny:hugs:Click to expand...

No worries. I am doing ok thanks. Very tiered but managing ok. 

Whereabouts in the South West are you? :kiss:


----------



## future hopes

i live in swindon in wiltshire :flower:


----------



## InChristAlone

Praying for you future - remember that God has it all planned and it will all happen in His perfect timing. Decreeing that over you and baby!


----------



## future hopes

thank u hun just hope its in gods plan that they get her out one way or another at the latest 36 weeks i just know i cant go on much longer.:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Future-- just remember, if God brings you to it, He will bring you through it! Stay sting, we're praying for you!


----------



## future hopes

Thank u hunny. Well ive just woke up and im gonna get ready soon. Just preyinf i get that date booked in then ill know where i stand. Hope they hiv me 36 weeks then i know my nody wont hav to go through much more stress. Love all u ladies:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Ladies, if I could ask for prayers. I'm really struggling bad with the ms. I will have a few good days and think I've turned the corner, then it hits full force again. I know I'm not eating well and the doctor says at 16 weeks baby is getting all it needs from me, I just need to ensure steady fluid intake and stay hydrated, but I still worry. They also junk food is ok right now because it has calories.....
And I sit here and write this, I swear I just felt 3 'kicks'!!!!!!! I just want to feel better so I can enjoy every little kick and punch!


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies i have news:happydance::happydance:

im booked into b induced at 37+1 weeks on 30th jan:happydance:

im sooooo happy my body wont hav to go through much more stress and of coarse im also very happy knowing im gonna b meeting my precious miricle baby sooner then expected:flower:

i have to go to hospital to b monitered twice a week untill i have her, i also have a final growth scan a week b4 im bein induced at 36 weeks so il hav a rough idea how big shes gonna be:thumbup:

my consultant hugged me and said i had her so scared last week, she said i was very very ill:wacko:

i want to thank all of u for ure kind words and preyers it really means so very much to me.
i <3 all of u so much u have all been such a tower of strength:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz said:


> Ladies, if I could ask for prayers. I'm really struggling bad with the ms. I will have a few good days and think I've turned the corner, then it hits full force again. I know I'm not eating well and the doctor says at 16 weeks baby is getting all it needs from me, I just need to ensure steady fluid intake and stay hydrated, but I still worry. They also junk food is ok right now because it has calories.....
> And I sit here and write this, I swear I just felt 3 'kicks'!!!!!!! I just want to feel better so I can enjoy every little kick and punch!

Thinking of you, I hope the sickness gets better for you soon! I will pray for you and baby. 

Horray for kicks its such a great feeling! :happydance:


----------



## sportysgirl

future hopes said:


> hello ladies i have news:happydance::happydance:
> 
> im booked into b induced at 37+1 weeks on 30th jan:happydance:
> 
> im sooooo happy my body wont hav to go through much more stress and of coarse im also very happy knowing im gonna b meeting my precious miricle baby sooner then expected:flower:
> 
> i have to go to hospital to b monitered twice a week untill i have her, i also have a final growth scan a week b4 im bein induced at 36 weeks so il hav a rough idea how big shes gonna be:thumbup:
> 
> my consultant hugged me and said i had her so scared last week, she said i was very very ill:wacko:
> 
> i want to thank all of u for ure kind words and preyers it really means so very much to me.
> i <3 all of u so much u have all been such a tower of strength:hugs:

Thats amazing news so pleased for you. :thumbup:

:happydance:


----------



## future hopes

MELENARZ thinking of u hunny i really hope this awfull sickness goes away u have really suffered and it must b awfull, have u tried eating ginger biscuits or anything like that because i found that helped with my MS. i really hope and prey this passes very soon and that u start to have a healthier more enjoyable pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny, gonna update my avater now to my 34 week bump as the one on there at the mo is my 31 weeks bump:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Yaaay Future so happy to hear that God came through He is so good we can trust in Him!

Melenarz!!Hun sorry to hear about I will keep you in prayers God will c you through ur carrying a real gem :) that sickness WILL go one day you will wake up and realise you feel fabulous until that day I pray Gods strength for you hunni!!Xx


BeanOrder how is our Princess doing?How is motherhood?
Runner havent heard from*you in a while how r ya hun?Did u decide which job you would take?

Ladies a verse I read today that blessed my soul
" Jeremiah 17:7-8 NLT

But blessed are those who trust in the LORD
and have made the LORD their hope and confidence. They are like trees planted along a riverbank,
with roots that reach deep into the water.
Such trees are not bothered by the heat
or worried by long months of drought.
Their leaves stay green,
and they never stop producing fruit."

Amen!!


----------



## angela2011

Future so glad you got a date what wonderful news and it will be here before you know it.:hugs:

Melenarz I feel your pain with ms I have it pretty bad before and still get sick every morning but it only last now for 10 or 15 minutes. Praying yours will ease up soon.:hugs:

Bree thanks for sharing the verse it was so uplifting and I hope you are doing well:hugs:

I had a long day fighting a cold but today was my son's 6th Birthday and he had to have his party at Chucke Cheese like his sister did so we are just now getting home. He had a great day and I enjoyed seeing the kids have so much fun even though this cold has me feeling really down today. Keeping all you ladies in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## fides

melenarz said:


> Ladies, if I could ask for prayers. I'm really struggling bad with the ms. I will have a few good days and think I've turned the corner, then it hits full force again. I know I'm not eating well and the doctor says at 16 weeks baby is getting all it needs from me, I just need to ensure steady fluid intake and stay hydrated, but I still worry. They also junk food is ok right now because it has calories.....
> And I sit here and write this, I swear I just felt 3 'kicks'!!!!!!! I just want to feel better so I can enjoy every little kick and punch!

prayers! i've been struggling with morning sickness a lot lately, too, and i feel so guilty about not eating well... anyway, :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, if you keep praying for me, I'm really struggling, bad, with the morning sickness. While its not 24/7 like before, it's bad when it hits and I feel like I am starting to lose faith that it will get any better, which is making it hard. I need to stay strong, and I'm praying to, but this is about to do me in. I pray I forget how bad I have felt so I will want to do this again, I've wanted a big family, and I pray I can do this again one day!


----------



## InChristAlone

So I had a fun day, went in for my GTT and 28 week check today. GTT went fine, not as bad as I thought - I just pinched my nose when I drank it! I measured big for my weeks though - 32.5 at 28+5, so they are going to keep an eye on that and see what my next measurement is before deciding whether to scan etc. they felt baby though and said she doesn't feel big, but is lying transverse between my ribs (that would explain all the rib pain!!). Then I mentioned that I have been having palpitations occasionally and feeling sick and light headed with them. So they sent me for a heart trace and an ultrasound of my heart, I'm also wearing a 48hour heart trace so that they can check if anything untoward is going on. Had all of the results of my bloods back this evening and all was fine including GTT and thyroid function (praise God!), so depending on the result of the 48 hour trace it could just be something that's a general symptom of pregnancy. Ended up being in hospital for 5 hours though and feel very poked and prodded! But glad all is ok and trusting that me 'measuring big' will be ok and settle - has anyone else had this? Oh and I got a parking ticket too as I had to stay in so long! Boo!! Hope all is well with you ladies? Yay for the weekend! :)


----------



## future hopes

awww melenarz u poor thing i prey all this sickness stops it must be awfull. 

father please bring yourself to melenarz and please take away this awfull sickness that has over come her, father malanarz is soooo very gratfull for the wonderfull miricle u have blessed her with but please take away this awfull sickness and make her feel well and strong again so she can begin to enjoy her pregnancy. father i thank u for everything u have done for me and every one else u r amazing and we all love u so very much in jesus christ our name amen:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

hi ladies, sorry its been so long since Ive updated. I update my journal and I forget to come to this thread! Yes, I took the fitness job and it started last week. I am going to love it, it fits so well with my personality and what I love to do. i will be teaching group fitness classes and doing personal training. I also has clerical duties like billing and putting together invoices and that sort of thing that will be a whole new challenge. We started the week staying with my brother in law, and this coming monday we move into our own place(YES!!!) its an apartment which will be quite a transition from the huge house we are in now, but it is only temporary while we look for a house to buy or build. 
Pregnancy wise, I have good and bad days. Yesterday I had the worse MS, and diahreeah, and just felt terrible, but I got to see my baby on ultrasound, and so far, everything looks perfect. very strong heartbeat of 173:) Im hoping this is my baby girl!
Hope everyone is well. I pray for you all daily:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz hoep the morning sickness is easing a bit.
Runners girls, hope your Ms is better too and good luck for the new place!
In christ, hope your tests coming back ok.

Hope everyone else is ok. Praying for you all.

31 weeks now, I am sure the time is going to fly by now, cannot wait to meet out little baby! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

Melenarz I am still praying and believing God that this season will pass asap.Your pregnancy will be a testimony Xx 

InChrist I hope your test results come back ok sis Xx you really haven't got long to go now !

Runner its great to hear from you hun !! Xx so glad you are enjoying your new job and ask that God will make your move quick and easy !I thank God that your bean is healthy and strong love you lots :)

Sporty I'm so excited for you hunni :) I can't wait to find out what team you are!!!Have you finished your nursery decorating ? Xx 

Ladies here is a scripture that has blessed my heart recently I hope you all have a blessed week Xx 


Isaiah 60:1-3 NLT

Arise, Jerusalem! Let your light shine for all to see.
For the glory of the LORD rises to shine on you. Darkness as black as night covers all the nations of the earth,
but the glory of the LORD rises and appears over you. All nations will come to your light;
mighty kings will come to see your radiance.
.


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks Bree, I am really looking forward to the surprise! Nursery is all done apart from getting a chair. I love going in there and looking at all the lovely things we have, it seems to bright and happy! :happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

My stupid Internet keeps freezing every time I try and post in here! Very annoying. 
Anyway.... 

Motherhood is amazing! I can't imagine not having this precious gift in my life and I am just completely in love with her. For the most part Amber is a really good baby and I think we've been quite lucky. She does seem to have her nights and days mixed up so I end up spending a large portion of the night awake! So far it hasn't been so bad because I feed her at about 7/8am and then take her to my mom. My mom gets some gran bonding time and I get a couple of hours sleep! But sadly my mom leaves on Wednesday :'( so that will come to an end. 

Still thinking of and praying for all you ladies. I hope that goes well!


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies!! I have been pretty good lately-- still dealing with my constipation!! I'm currently drinking coffee right now so hopefully things will get moving again soon! My baby shower is this coming Saturday and I'm so excited! It looks like we have about 25 people coming and my two dear friends are planning it. I just get to sit back and relax.
I seriously can't wait!
My mom bought the bassinet for the baby on Saturday and it's so cute! I can't wait until we put it together! Hubby said we can get started with baby stuff this coming weekend! We are putting the crib up, putting the bassinet up, and getting started on washing clothes and such. It's becoming so real!
Work is getting really draining! I just started a new project (I work in a hospital) where I have increased patient contact. Ladies, can you please pray for me, that I don't get sick or overwork myself? I am a bit of a over achiever, and push myself to my limit-- and being pregnant doesn't stop me! I am working until I go into labor (because I am working where I am giving birth and we don't get much maternity leave here) and I don't want to run myself ragged!!
Anyhoo-- 
*Runner*, praying for your morning sickness to fade away!
*Melenarz*, praying for your morning sickness to also subside. We know it's baby getting snug as a bug in there, but it makes us feel horrible. Praying that God will be with you both!
*In Chris*t, praying for your tests to come back with the results you need!
*Beanonorder*- I'm so glad to hear that you are loving motherhood! It's such a joy, isn't it? I'm praying that God will continue to bless you and baby Amber and that the transition isn't too hard when your mom leaves.
*Bree*-- you know I'm ALWAYS thinking of you and praying for you! I am still praying for you and hubby and your relationship and anxiously wait to hear the wonderful things God is/will be doing in your lives!
Okay ladies, I have written a book here! Love you all!


----------



## future hopes

RUNNER GIRL so great c in u on here again ive been wondering about u. i hope ure sickness eases off soon hunny and congrats again on ure pregnancy and c in ure baba on scan, so exciting:hugs:

PRINCESS hoping u r ok hunny been thinkin about u to:hugs:

BEANONORDER huge congrats on the birth of ure beutifull baby girl:hugs:

MELENARZ ure still in my thoughts and im preying ure sickness goes away:hugs:

ladies i hav some more news my induction dayte has been brought forward again and im now booked in for next wednesday 23rd jan to b induced, ill be goin in the nite b4 just to get settled and stuff. ive not been to well so i got cheked out today at the hospital and the consultant decided to bring my induction date forward as they believe that is the bbest thing for myself and baby. ill only 36+1 wen they do it but baby is growing well and looks healthy so there happy to do it next week:flower:

i also had toi hav a internal today as i been getting some pretty strong braxton hicks that go into my back. so they had a look to c if anything was happening down there annnnd to my total surprise im 1 to 2 cm dilated already and the MW cud feel my babys head with her fingers which freeked me out a little but thought it was kinda cool lol:flower:

anyway so thats the latest im so excited but im also very nervous about the labour bit and all the pain, but i know in my heart that god will get me through it, i just prey baby is healthy so she doesnt have to go into intensive care, i just cant believe im gonna b meeting my baby girl next weeks it just seems unreal at the moment, i cant wait to finaly hold her in my arms:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Jewel thanks for beautiful update :) u are so sweet thanx for thinkin of us all !! It is good to be active during pregnancy I have heard that this can cause quick labour !But hun try not to overdo it as there is only so much one body can take ! I will be praying that the Lord will guide you in how much to take on at the moment :) 

Bean awwww sounds like ur getting stuck into a nice routine with baby Bean :) so glad ur enjoying motherhood .know it will.be hard when.mom leaves :( will be hard for her too I ca imagine .I pray the Lord will show you just how much He is with you during this time!

Future Woow I'm super excited about baby Future on her way asap .That mustA been a super shock when you realised you were 1-2 cm lol your on your way!For next Wed will be keeping you and baby in prAyers Xx gosh- also love name LillyNaveah May :) pretty name for a pretty little princess !God heard your cries and answered ur prayers He is good !!!Xx


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh wow!! I can't believe your having the baby NEXT WEEK!!! That's incredible! Hope you start feeling better as soon as she's here. Thank you Jesus that they have listened to you and are doing what's best for you and her. Praying for you!
AFM:
I have an ultrasound a week from Wed to see where my placenta is laying and how big my boy is getting. If everything looks good I will have a vaginal delivery. If he's as big as we think he is we are looking at induction, I think in about 3 weeks, around Feb 8th, and that seems crazy soon! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mom to 2 Another shocker Lool Woow to imagine we had no babies for months and now finally were having some and yet they all seem to be coming at once!! I'm super excited for you hun :) and also can't wait for baby to get here as he will be 1st baby boy born to the group!I pray All scans & checks go well hun pls keep us updated!:)


----------



## melenarz

Thank you all for the prayers! I have learned if I keep my stomach full I do much better. However, I'm getting tired of eating!!! Lol!!!
I love all the new baby updates, several new littles expected over the next several weeks!! Yay!! Praying for you all. 
We have our nursery furniture, just got to get it assembled now! I have my next appointment on January 22, in a week. I'll be 18 weeks exact, which means we will be scheduling my 20 week scan! I don't think we are going to find out what the peanut it and stay team yellow...... We will see, that's the plan right now! I'm just praying everything is healthy and happy! I've been feeling kicks this past week and its wonderful! I can tell they are ready getting a little stronger from flutters to kicks and punches, I think I have a gymnast..... Who likes to perform when I want to relax!!

I think of you all often and pray for you daily..... Hugs!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

Hi girls, not been in the Pregnancy section since ds3 was born Dec 2011,
Nice to see so many Christian mummys and mummys to be committing to pray for their little ones, Some days it feels that all I can do for my children is pray for them because i fail in myself to be able to imput anything positive in my own strenght but thats just God teaching me to rely on his strenght to get through it all


----------



## lynnikins

Wow great to see Christian Mums and Mums to be praying for their little ones

Prayer is the biggest tool we have as a parent other than God's word to guide us in raising our children


----------



## PrincessBree

Lynnikins Yaay you r just a little bit pregnant :) congratulations!!Feel free to join us in prayer for safe pregnancy,safe delivery,marriage,healing we really have no boundaries wen it comes to prayer we even prayed for our dear sisters sick family pet once :) you right to b able to pray for our children is one of our greatest gifts & responsibilities!btw your kids are super cute!!

Melenarz praise God!!!!!ThAnkyou Jesus I'm super happy for you that ms has eased off ! Our God is so good!Enjoy the eating part hun lol you have the perfect excuse to eat as much as you want lol xxxx


----------



## melenarz

I feel like a real whiner..... Please continue to pray for me. While the sickness is doing better, emotionally I am struggling in nonpregnancy areas. Just feeling drained and incapable, and failing in these other areas..... It is so great to come here and feel the love and support of everyone! I just need a little extra right now....


----------



## angela2011

So excited for you future and mom to 2 your babies will be here very soon. I hope everyone is doing good. I am keeping you all in my prayers. I am counting down the days till my son will be here and I am so excited. This week has been a little hard since Friday will be the birthday of my angel baby David he has really been on my mind lately so please keep me in your prayers. Friday I will also have another ultrasound so it will be a bitter sweet day. But I know my baby is in heaven and I can take comfort knowing he is happy. :hugs: and love to all of you.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Angela

I am praying and thinking of you at this time as you remember your angel David ( Gods worshipper) I can't imagine how hard it must be for you but we are all here for you and thinking of you xx sending you and your family lots of hugs at this time xx I also pray that your scan goes well and though it may be bitter sweet you will be able to smile through your pain and experience the joy of seeing baby Ethan :) 

We all love you so much and admire your strength xx


----------



## fides

prayers, please, ladies - this pregnancy has just gotten really physically difficult in the past few weeks, and emotionally it is really taking a toll... please pray that baby is healthy and ready to come out very, very soon - my son stayed in until 2 hours shy of 42 weeks - i just really can't afford to do that this time around with all the issues i'm having. would much rather have the baby come out in a manner of days, not weeks!

thanks! :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

Lord I lift up Melenarz and Fides to You.The physical.demands of this pregnancy have become too much for them to bear Lord and they are both struggling emotionally.God we pray today that You will meet each of them at the point of their need.Whether they have 5 weeks left to go or 3months God please give them the strength that they need to get through.Only You are able to Lord.We thankYou in advance for hearing their cries and our requests on their behalf .

In Jesus name amen


----------



## runnergrl

wow this thread went from really quiet to super busy and I had pages and pages to read!

*Bean*-I am so happy that motherhood is treating you so well! your first baby is so very special and such a blessing. I know everyone says it and Im sure you are, but try to take in and enjoy every single second with your tiny baby because she will be a toddler before you know it! Its amazing how fast it happens! I too was very sad when my mom had to leave after helping me, but you will just grow to fall more and more in love with your daughter and it will be wonderful. are you nursing? how is that going?

*Jewelstar*-moving right along with the baby prep and with work, you go girl! try not to work too hard and take time for yourself to relax, you deserve a break once in a while too! Getting excited for that baby!

*future*-holy cow your baby will be here next week? thats crazy! Good luck with labor and I hope everything goes perfectly. I am so glad you dont have to suffer through your tough pregnancy much longer!

*momto2*-Good luck at your appointment! I hope everything is as it should be and you can schedule a date for the baby to be born that is long enough for them to have grown enough and soon enough that you are not affected negatively! Praying!

*melenarz*-glad you are feeling better physically, but sorry to hear you are struggling in other areas! will continue to keep you in my prayers. Team yellow? wow, thats exciting!

*Princess*- how are things with your husband? I hope you two are getting along better and respecting and loving each other in the ways that both of you need!

As for me, I am back to being a full time working woman! My boss knows I am pregnant and is so supportive! I taught my first fitness class yesterday and I have another one tomorrow. I have picked up two personal training clients and and so excited to be able to start working with them! The office side of my job isnt all that fun or glamorous. just billing, invoices, emails, that sort of thing, but it allows for breaks between trainings and keeps my brain working.I love that Im not sitting at a desk all day, but Im not on my feet all day either. And who doesnt love every other Friday off?
We moved into an apartment and that is a whole different story... I wont get into that. Just pray for my patience and that we find a house before this baby comes!!!

Thanks ladies- love you all!


----------



## runnergrl

I forgot Fides and Angela! sorry girls! 

I know exactly what you are going through angela.. such a blessing in your belly, but so hard to think your son would have been here and celebrating :hugs: praying for you. I will be going through the same thing in March. I am n ot looking forward to facing that day. I have tears just thinking about it.

Fides- hang in there mama- you are so close!!!! it will all have been worth it when the baby gets here! Go for a walk, bounce on a ball, and have sex! lets get that baby born!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Runner glad the new job is going well, make sure you dont do too much. xx:kiss:


----------



## angela2011

Thanks ladies for the prayers and support you are all so wonderful and such a blessing to me. Yesterday I spent 4 hrs in labor and delivery because I didn't feel Ethan moving like normal but Thank God he is fine and was moving away but with all the extra fluid I don't always feel his movement. It is just so stressful when the movements slow down because I don't want to over react and bother the doctors all the time but I can't afford to ignore it and then something be wrong. I am just praying that these weeks pass by fast. Runner so glad that you are enjoying your new job. I am praying for you fides and melenarz. Bree I hope you are doing well. I am praying for all of you :hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi all

I've had a crazy day and would like to ask all of you to pray for our baby. I went into antenatal for a follow up after the heart checks that they did last week, all was OK. I have also been in twice this week as since Saturday I haven't felt the baby moving, so they had done 2 traces on the baby's heartbeat, one on Monday and another on Tuesday, yesterday I felt her moving more. 

Today at my appointment I mentioned that again I hadn't felt her moving, so the doctor wanted to put me on another trace. To cut a very, very long story short. After a couple of hours trying they couldn't pick up a satisfactory trace on the baby's heart, and so I saw the on-call registrar on the maternity ward. He felt me & the baby and asked me how many weeks I am, when I told him 29 he was shocked as he said I felt more like 36. At that point was my first freak out! He decided to scan me there and then to check baby's heart, movement and also see how she is measuring. He said that I have a high level of amniotic fluid, he said baby was measuring on track. Heart was fine. He didn't want me to go home though and wanted to keep me in to keep an eye on the baby's heart rate and scan every couple of hours to check movement, then book me in for an emergency proper scan in the morning to check all is OK. 

So they were just about to admit me, and then my midwife came through and said that I was in luck as the consultant obstetrician was there and she could perform the more thorough scan there and then. She scanned me and has picked up on a few things. She confirmed that I have too much amniotic fluid, the baby is measuring small and also she saw something called echogenic bowel on the baby. She said that these markers combined could possibly indicate a chromosomal abnormality i.e. Down's Syndrome, or it could be an indicator for Cystic Fibrosis, or it could be that I have contracted a virus during my pregnancy and this is causing that. I had bloods taken for virology this evening, and then we're booked in on Monday for a full 30 minute abnormality scan to further investigate the bowel thing and I guess other parts of the baby, we have also been offered Cystic Fibrosis screening to see whether we are both carriers. If one is but the other isn't then there isn't a risk to the baby, however if we both are then there is apparently a 1 in 4 chance that the baby could have CF.

So basically it's been a bit of a crappy evening! I was very upset initially when we realised something could be wrong, but have calmed since and feel much better & more peaceful - I'm just praying so hard that our baby is OK. Please can I ask you to stand with us in prayer that all of these things they have picked up on will turn out to be nothing, and that our baby will be healthy. It would be awesome to have the scan on Monday and for the echogenic bowel to have disappeared! I truly believe that God can make that happen. Please pray for the amniotic fluid to go back to the correct level and for the baby to measure in accordance with its dates. Can you also please pray for wisdom for us in deciding whether to have the CF screen (we can choose not to, DH is keen I am undecided). And just pray for strength for us and for us to know God's hand on us at this time.

Thanks so much ladies, your support and prayers mean so much x


----------



## angela2011

InChristAlone said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've had a crazy day and would like to ask all of you to pray for our baby. I went into antenatal for a follow up after the heart checks that they did last week, all was OK. I have also been in twice this week as since Saturday I haven't felt the baby moving, so they had done 2 traces on the baby's heartbeat, one on Monday and another on Tuesday, yesterday I felt her moving more.
> 
> Today at my appointment I mentioned that again I hadn't felt her moving, so the doctor wanted to put me on another trace. To cut a very, very long story short. After a couple of hours trying they couldn't pick up a satisfactory trace on the baby's heart, and so I saw the on-call registrar on the maternity ward. He felt me & the baby and asked me how many weeks I am, when I told him 29 he was shocked as he said I felt more like 36. At that point was my first freak out! He decided to scan me there and then to check baby's heart, movement and also see how she is measuring. He said that I have a high level of amniotic fluid, he said baby was measuring on track. Heart was fine. He didn't want me to go home though and wanted to keep me in to keep an eye on the baby's heart rate and scan every couple of hours to check movement, then book me in for an emergency proper scan in the morning to check all is OK.
> 
> So they were just about to admit me, and then my midwife came through and said that I was in luck as the consultant obstetrician was there and she could perform the more thorough scan there and then. She scanned me and has picked up on a few things. She confirmed that I have too much amniotic fluid, the baby is measuring small and also she saw something called echogenic bowel on the baby. She said that these markers combined could possibly indicate a chromosomal abnormality i.e. Down's Syndrome, or it could be an indicator for Cystic Fibrosis, or it could be that I have contracted a virus during my pregnancy and this is causing that. I had bloods taken for virology this evening, and then we're booked in on Monday for a full 30 minute abnormality scan to further investigate the bowel thing and I guess other parts of the baby, we have also been offered Cystic Fibrosis screening to see whether we are both carriers. If one is but the other isn't then there isn't a risk to the baby, however if we both are then there is apparently a 1 in 4 chance that the baby could have CF.
> 
> So basically it's been a bit of a crappy evening! I was very upset initially when we realised something could be wrong, but have calmed since and feel much better & more peaceful - I'm just praying so hard that our baby is OK. Please can I ask you to stand with us in prayer that all of these things they have picked up on will turn out to be nothing, and that our baby will be healthy. It would be awesome to have the scan on Monday and for the echogenic bowel to have disappeared! I truly believe that God can make that happen. Please pray for the amniotic fluid to go back to the correct level and for the baby to measure in accordance with its dates. Can you also please pray for wisdom for us in deciding whether to have the CF screen (we can choose not to, DH is keen I am undecided). And just pray for strength for us and for us to know God's hand on us at this time.
> 
> Thanks so much ladies, your support and prayers mean so much x

praying for you and baby. I have a really high amount of fluid as well and sometimes can't feel the baby move even though he is. My fluid is measuring 35 and 24 is considered to high. I pray all test come back good:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be7720

InChristAlone said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've had a crazy day and would like to ask all of you to pray for our baby. I went into antenatal for a follow up after the heart checks that they did last week, all was OK. I have also been in twice this week as since Saturday I haven't felt the baby moving, so they had done 2 traces on the baby's heartbeat, one on Monday and another on Tuesday, yesterday I felt her moving more.
> 
> Today at my appointment I mentioned that again I hadn't felt her moving, so the doctor wanted to put me on another trace. To cut a very, very long story short. After a couple of hours trying they couldn't pick up a satisfactory trace on the baby's heart, and so I saw the on-call registrar on the maternity ward. He felt me & the baby and asked me how many weeks I am, when I told him 29 he was shocked as he said I felt more like 36. At that point was my first freak out! He decided to scan me there and then to check baby's heart, movement and also see how she is measuring. He said that I have a high level of amniotic fluid, he said baby was measuring on track. Heart was fine. He didn't want me to go home though and wanted to keep me in to keep an eye on the baby's heart rate and scan every couple of hours to check movement, then book me in for an emergency proper scan in the morning to check all is OK.
> 
> So they were just about to admit me, and then my midwife came through and said that I was in luck as the consultant obstetrician was there and she could perform the more thorough scan there and then. She scanned me and has picked up on a few things. She confirmed that I have too much amniotic fluid, the baby is measuring small and also she saw something called echogenic bowel on the baby. She said that these markers combined could possibly indicate a chromosomal abnormality i.e. Down's Syndrome, or it could be an indicator for Cystic Fibrosis, or it could be that I have contracted a virus during my pregnancy and this is causing that. I had bloods taken for virology this evening, and then we're booked in on Monday for a full 30 minute abnormality scan to further investigate the bowel thing and I guess other parts of the baby, we have also been offered Cystic Fibrosis screening to see whether we are both carriers. If one is but the other isn't then there isn't a risk to the baby, however if we both are then there is apparently a 1 in 4 chance that the baby could have CF.
> 
> So basically it's been a bit of a crappy evening! I was very upset initially when we realised something could be wrong, but have calmed since and feel much better & more peaceful - I'm just praying so hard that our baby is OK. Please can I ask you to stand with us in prayer that all of these things they have picked up on will turn out to be nothing, and that our baby will be healthy. It would be awesome to have the scan on Monday and for the echogenic bowel to have disappeared! I truly believe that God can make that happen. Please pray for the amniotic fluid to go back to the correct level and for the baby to measure in accordance with its dates. Can you also please pray for wisdom for us in deciding whether to have the CF screen (we can choose not to, DH is keen I am undecided). And just pray for strength for us and for us to know God's hand on us at this time.
> 
> Thanks so much ladies, your support and prayers mean so much x

:hugs: I am so sorry you've had to go through all of that! I really am going to have you and your baby in my prayers and hope that everything will turn out well when you go for the scan. :hugs:


----------



## fides

awww, prayers, hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Hugs InChristAlone. I know how hard it is to get potentially bad news. I'm glad you have calmed down about it all.
Praying for you and hope we hear good news from you soon.


----------



## sportysgirl

InChristAlone, I send you prayers for strength and that your scan goes well on Monday. Thinking of you xx


----------



## runnergrl

Prayers for you InChristAlone!

In good news for me, I heard my baby's heart beating away on my doppler last night!!!!!!! It brought tears to my eyes. Happiest sound ever. Especially since I never found it last time.


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela sorry to hear you had a scare with baby I don't think u overreacted you are just a mom who loves her baby boy you did the right thing in going to get checked out Never feel guilty for that or second guess yourself - im assuming you pay for healthcare ?so if you pay for it then no problem in using it xx lots of love and hugs to you and family x 

InChrist awww hun you have been through so much and I'm sorry about all that happened and you have got some difficult decisions to make .I will pray that God will do a miracle that will surprise the doctors and that if you have to make decisions about tests that our Lord will guide you in what to do for the best .You are in our thoughts and prayers pls keep us updated xx we love you dearly xx 

Runner I am so happy for you and celebrate that sweet sound of babies heart with you !!It's so great to hear that life is getting on good for you I am happy that He has caused all things to work out good in ur life xxx

Afm Ladies I am great there is revival at my church for next 2 weeks I have been enjoying a time of refreshing in the Lord and He has met me and dh in a wonderful way I feel like we have had a fresh start we are talking loving and having fun again and I have again assumed my position praying for him willing him on to fulfill his call in the Lord - thank you for all of your prayers I really believe its what got me thru and shifted us through a very difficult season thank you all and most of all Thank OUR GOD :)


----------



## InChristAlone

Thanks for all of your prayers ladies. Just a quick update, I felt no movement again today so came back in. They have been monitoring baby & have decided to keep me overnight, they will monitor her heartbeat through the night & possibly scan again tomorrow. The consultant decided to give me steroids to mature the baby's lungs in case she does come early. That freaked me out but am feeling much more peaceful now & it's the best thing for the baby. Injection freaking hurt though!! Thanks for your support & prayers, it means so much. Ill keep you updated xx


----------



## angela2011

Runner how wonderful hearing the heartbeat it really is the best sound ever.:hugs:

Bree I am so happy things are going better for you. Praise God for his blessing and enjoy the revival.:hugs:

InChristalone you are in the best place for you and baby. I am praying for you both and the steriod shots are painful I had to have them with my first who was born at 26 weeks but it really did help.:hugs:

My ultrasound went well today It was so nice to see Ethan he was drinking away which seems to be his favorite thing to do. Today has been a bit on the hard side but I am going to be okay just a sad day to go through. I put flowers on David's grave and as I was fixing up the flowers the birthday balloons I had for him flew away. I was upset and my daughter came up and hugged me and said " its okay mama we can get you more balloons sometimes my balloon pops " She was so sweet and made me feel better. We got a cake for him and My husband and I along with the kids had him a small party. My 8 year old really loves doing the party. He would have been 2 today. Well it has been a long day but getting close to bed time. Keeping you all in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi all, this may be the last you see of me for a while but I wanted to stop by and let you all know what has happened. Very sadly our baby girl has died, when I went for my second monitoring last night they could not find a heartbeat, this was confirmed by a second doctor & scan. Needless to say we are devastated and still in shock I think. Please pray for us both over the next few days as we begin to come to terms with what has happened and as I give birth to the baby - that's the part I'm dreading the most. We know that God is in this with us, and are so grateful for your prayers. Thank you x


----------



## fides

oh, i am so sorry. i have no other words, so i will just pray. :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

InChristAlone I am so sorry for you guys. There really are no words. 
May Gods love just surround both of you and may He bring you comfort as you process and deal with this tragedy.


----------



## sportysgirl

In christ, thinking of you. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :kiss:


----------



## melenarz

InChrist, I cannot imagine what you are going through and I will be praying for you and your family. When I lost my first baby, a close friend told/reminded me that purpose of life is eternal life. I found much comfort in those words. Again, I will be praying for you.


----------



## angela2011

InChristAlone said:


> Hi all, this may be the last you see of me for a while but I wanted to stop by and let you all know what has happened. Very sadly our baby girl has died, when I went for my second monitoring last night they could not find a heartbeat, this was confirmed by a second doctor & scan. Needless to say we are devastated and still in shock I think. Please pray for us both over the next few days as we begin to come to terms with what has happened and as I give birth to the baby - that's the part I'm dreading the most. We know that God is in this with us, and are so grateful for your prayers. Thank you x

My heart is breaking for you:cry: I am so sorry and a praying for you and your family:hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

just dropping by to say a quick prayer

may the lord bless all of you with gorgeous babies, i had 2 miscarriages and by the grace of god i am 36 weeks pregnant.

goodluck to all of you xo


----------



## PrincessBree

:'( :'( there are no words my heart is completely broken for you and dh and family I am so sorry...praying for you so much right now - that your baby girl will rest in peace with our Lord.


----------



## PrincessBree

Keepthefaith-thank you for ur prayers it means a lot x please keep all our moms and babies in ur prayers as we will also pray for you x lots of love Xxx


----------



## Mommy2be7720

InChristAlone said:


> Hi all, this may be the last you see of me for a while but I wanted to stop by and let you all know what has happened. Very sadly our baby girl has died, when I went for my second monitoring last night they could not find a heartbeat, this was confirmed by a second doctor & scan. Needless to say we are devastated and still in shock I think. Please pray for us both over the next few days as we begin to come to terms with what has happened and as I give birth to the baby - that's the part I'm dreading the most. We know that God is in this with us, and are so grateful for your prayers. Thank you x

I am SO sorry!!!! I cannot even imagine what you are going through right now. I will keep praying for you and your family. I am truly sorry. :cry:


----------



## runnergrl

I know you won't be back on to check these messages as it will just be too painful with all you are going through. I hope you can feel the love and support we are sending you and your husband as you face this tragic event. Sorry cant even begin to express how I feel about this. We love you InChristAlone and are here for you, praying, because its all we can do. Helplessly. :cry:


----------



## InChristAlone

Thank you so much for your love & prayers everyone, it means so much. I'm back at home for the moment waiting for everything to start. Please continue to pray for us, it's going to be a tough 48 hours x


----------



## melenarz

Lots of prayers, love and hugs being sent your way


----------



## runnergrl

Anything you need. You let us know


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone I am at church just got this message I am.praying for you that God will see you thru xx echoing what Runner said whatever you need us to do for you let us know we all love you so much x


----------



## angela2011

Dear Lord I come to you lifting my sister InChristAlone up to you. I pray you bring her comfort in this trying time that only you Lord can do. Keep her and her family wrapped in your loving arms. Lord my heart aches for her I know it is hard for her to believe that she can get through this but I know with your love Lord you will see her through. Lord give her comfort knowing that her baby girl is loved and safe in your loving arms. Please Lord just hold her tight and give her peace that only you can. We love you Lord and praise you in Jesus name I pray amen.

InChristAlone I can relate to what you are going through because I had to deliver my son David at 22 weeks. When you have your baby girl you will get the chance to hold her for as long as you want. Treasure that time. Some babies are just to beautiful for this world. Just know we are all here for you and we all love you so much:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

My heart is breaking for you InChristAlone. I'm so sorry, praying for you and your family.


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, asking prayers tonight for myself and my husband. He was denied a life insurance policy back in December after his blood globulin levels came back low. He is seeing a doctor tomorrow to try to determine the cause. I've read it could be anything from nothing to liver or kidney failure/disease. He does have history of drug/alcohol use (no more by the grace of God!) so I am concerned, worried, whatever you want to call it about what they might find. I am praying it is nothing. Just with our peanut on the way, I can't help but worry. 

I'm still struggling a great deal emotionally. I worry about my pregnancy Being healthy and on(I have no reasons to be concerned but I worry) my work stresses me out a great deal and worry about the effect it has on my baby. It's not the pregnancy that is hard to handle, it's everything else around me in life that has suddenly become so difficult to deal with. 

I feel like with everything going on, I'm quickly losing all hope and falling back into a pit of depression. I am going to talk to my doctor some tomorrow, but I feel like my faith is running thin right now. I'm having a hard time finding the strength and energy to even pray right now, so if you all could help me, it would mean the world


----------



## PrincessBree

Today I just thank God for each of you all .

Since the sad love of InChrists baby girl the way that everyone has been sharing the love of Christ has been amazingly beautiful and I thank God for you I pray for you all xx

InChrist you are probably bot checking messages but in case you do I am thinking of/praying for you daily I ask that our Lord will show you confort and strength and hold you and dh so close to Himself right now x you have always been such an encouragement to us all in some way and I would love to do the same for you xx

Melenarz hun you are also in my prayers i hope you find the scripture I post below helpful . I totally understand how it feels when you feel as though your faith is slipping away but remember that God is faithful even when we are not - remember there are women praying in agreement for your baby and your pregnancy daily God has got you and your life is in His hands even when it seems unclear why things work out the way they do.I pray that God will work out an alternative plan for you and dh life insurance xx


Ladies loved the time when we all prayed in agreement at specific times I really believe God releases such power where there is unity amongst us I wanted to propose that we have a day of prayer for each lady ie Wednesday prayer for InChrist Thursday prayers for Runner Friday prayers for Momto2 - you get the picture! :) I have done this before with my prayer group and God really showed up below this post I will post the names and dates if you do not want a specific day then pls message me and I will take your name off :) also OF COURSE if it is someone else's day and you have a prayer reqquest PLEASE still post it so that we know how to pray for you and we will pray .Prayers don't have to be at a specific time and I am not proposing that this be every week however it can if you want to keep going with it .Of course continue to lift up all other ladies just being very specific about the person whose day it is.

By all means post specific prayer requests if you desire to so we can be specific when coming before God .

I hope some of you ladies will join :) the purpose of our group is to pray for one another and our children and each other and I would love for us all to continue in that same flow 

I do love you all dearly my friends from all over the world :) 

Psalm 138:8 NLT

The LORD will work out his plans for my life
for your faithful love, O LORD, endures forever.
Dont abandon me, for you made me.


----------



## PrincessBree

Wednesday 23rd InChrist
Thursday 24th BeanOrder and Amber 
Friday 25th Future
Saturday 26th Melenarz
Sunday 27th Angela
Monday 28th Jewel 
Tuesday 29th Runner
Wednesday 30th Momto2
Thursday 31st Sporty
Friday 1st February Mommy2b7720
Saturday 2nd February Fides
Sunday 3rd February Lynnkins 
Monday 4th February Blessed Momma 
Tuesday 5th February PrincessBree
Wednesday 6th Ladies who have been and gone & other friends from different threads on bnb 

If I have left your name off its only accidental pls let me know as its my desire that everyone has a day wherrr their personal prayer requests are made known before the Lord 

Please help.us to pray for you by posting your prayer requests Before your prayer day 

Love you all ladies 

Princess Bree


----------



## angela2011

What a wonderful Idea Bree. I will be praying. You are so awesome and come up with such wonderful ideas:hugs:

Melenarz I am praying for you baby and husband:hugs:

I have a prayer request for my uncle. Found out yesterday he has cancer all over. He is in the hospital right now but the doctors said there is nothing they can do but keep him comfortable right now and they don't think he will make it through the night. I just came from visiting him and can tell he is pretty scared please pray that God just comforts him and eases his pain :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree you really have such great idea's! Always making sure we're all looked after!

I'm going to jump right in with two requests. The first one is just for patience and perseverance. Amber is going through a growth spurt right now and is cluster feeding and not sleeping unless its on me. Its hard for me to be home all day and when dh comes home from work I tell him I did absolutely nothing the whole day. He is great about it but makes me feel bad. 
The second is to help me make a decision. We had to cancel our plans to go home due to not being able to get Ambers passport and visa in time. We spoke about waiting til July. Now my dh is saying he thinks that just her and I should go as soon as the passport and visa are ready. Of course I'd love to go because its been just over two years now. And it would be nice to go to summer and let my dad and mother in law meet Amber is person. And we'd be able to go for three or four weeks instead of a rushed two weeks. But the idea of leaving my dh behind is hard and I also think its unfair for him to miss out on his daughter for the time we're away. 
When I think about going I'm ready to pack now but when I think of him it makes me hesitate. I'm just not sure what the right thing to do is.


----------



## sportysgirl

Bree this is a wonderful idea. 

Melenarz I am thinking of you and praying for strength for you and your husband.

Angela I hope your uncle is ok. Thinking of you.

Bean on order, I hope you can make a decision about going home its a difficult time. I am sure you will come to the right decision for you and your family. 

Love and prayers to you all :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

What a wonderful idea! I will write down the names of each lady on my calendar so I remember to pray specifically for them that day, every time I see their name:) 

Ill post my requests closer to my day.

Thank you Bree:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

I have been off for a few days...

InChrist-- My heart mourns with you. I can't even imagine what pain you are going through. I had special prayer time for you last night and just felt the Lord longing to be closer to you than ever before. I pray that your healing (physical and emotional) will be complete in Him in due time.

I am totally on board with the prayer schedule for this week. I'll mark the days with the ladies names and spend time in prayer for each one.

This group is a blessing and I am so glad we are keeping it going strong.

Love you ladies! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean got ur prayer request may God lead u in ur decision He is so good I know He will 

Angela I am praying for your uncle such sad news i will pray the Lord will ease the pain in His body and His will be done 

Jewel sis !!!!So happy to hear from you :) so glad ur gonna join us in prayer I too am excited about the love in this group you are all so special to me xx 

Runner looking forward to ur prayer requests 

Sporty Mwaah love ya xx 

Ladies remember that prayer begins tommorow with lots of prayers for InChrist - prayers for strengt comfort healing support ,hope and whatever else she needs at this time xx if you get any verses of scripture or words of encouragmrnt as you pray for her pls do post it - love you all praying your strength xx


----------



## melenarz

Quick update and thank you for prayers! Hubby went to doctor to get blood globulin levels checked and doctor says its of no concern! Insurance companies look for perfection and his fell outside that range, so he was not seen as worth insuring. So happy it's all ok!


----------



## angela2011

Thank you ladies for your prayers. Hospice came to the hospital today and the cancer doctor and said he could have 2 days or he could have a month but they are moving him to hospice in the morning Please continue to pray because he is a lot of pain.

I will be praying with all of you tommorow for InChrist

Melenarz glad your husband is fine and Beanonorder praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Praying for your family Angela. I feel your pain, went through the same thing a few years ago with my grandmother. I pray you all feel the peace and love God on this time.


----------



## Mom To 2

Bree, I love the pray days!! I took the idea of putting them on my calender. 

Has anyone heard from Future? I know from another thread we are on together that she had her baby girl a few days ago. Someone on there is friends with her on Facebook and she posted about it there. The baby was breathing fast and was put into ICU but they thought she was ok.
Future was bleeding and had to have a blood transfusion but posted after and was ok.
Please keep them in your prayers. :hugs:

AFM:
Tomorrow is filled with with doctor appts, I see the high risk doctor for a scan. We are checking where the placenta is to decide if it's high enough for me to be able to have a natural delivery or c-section. Please pray it has moved up. We are also checking the size to see if I need an early induction. My last baby was too big for me and I hemoraged after delivery so we want to avoid that this time. Then I see my OB and will go over everything with her. I'm exciting to see my baby boy on the scan again. :)

Praying and lifting you all up to our Savior. 
Love you ladies, thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Beanonorder

Me again... I have a bigger prayer request. 

We were asked to take Amber in today to check her jaundice. Praise the Lord its all gone! But...
The doctor called one of my colleagues and said we need to take her back on Friday because she has a problem with her thyroid. I'm so upset to learn she has something else wrong. And reading up on it, its quite hectic. The things that could go wrong now are scary and this could be something she has to deal with for the rest of her life. 
My husband now really wants me to go home so I can take her to a doctor there and actually get answers in our own language.
I'm trying to just have faith but just feeling a little overwhelmed now.


----------



## PrincessBree

Father God we just come to give You all the glory today we just lift up Your holy name.Lord we lift up our sister InChrist today,we pray that You will be with her right now in what is the most difficult time of her life .God we pray that You will comfort her and show her Your love support and mercy at this hard time .God many of us will never fully understand what she is going through right now but You know Lord You understand fully and wholly how she feels You are hurting with her You understand her pain.Even in her lowest moment of pain and grief Lord You take her up into Your loving arms and You are holding her Lord please Let her know this truth right now.God we also pray that You will be with her dh right now I pray o Lord God that their loss will not tear them apart but Lord I pray that it will draw them closer together as a couple,with a stronger unbreakable bond of love .Lord finally we thank You that her daughter rests in peace now with You , too precious for this earth she now rests with You.And one day they will meet again.

Jesus we ThankYou tonight that You have heard our prayers and will answer according to Your wonderful divine will .

In Jesus name Amen 

Ladies thank you all for praying in agreement today together.

Tommorow we will be praying for BeanOrder and baby Amber please remember to take a moment to pray for them.and please note Beans prayer request :) love you all 

Edit Just saw prayer request about Ambers jaundice really praying for her sis please be strong trust in God He will work everything out I know you feel overwhelmed but don't give up hun x We are lifting You up to Jesus right now xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Momto2 I'm praying for you pls let us know how your scan went ? Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Momto2 I'm praying for you pls let us know how your scan went ? Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Inchrist, we pray for you today.

Lord God, ever caring and gentle, 
we commit to Your love this little one, 
quickened to life for so short a time. 
Enfold them in eternal life. 
We pray for their parents 
who are saddened by the loss of their child. 
Give them courage 
and help them in their pain and grief. 
May they all meet one day 
in the joy and peace of Your kingdom. 
We ask this through Christ our Lord.

Amen.


----------



## melenarz

Praying for you and your family, InChrist. May you feel the strength, power, comfort and presence of Gods love at this time.


----------



## angela2011

Inchrist I have been praying for you aswell much love to you and your husband:hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

My scan went incredibly well!!! I am no longer high risk and will not have a scheduled c-section!!!! They baby weighs between 6 1/2 and 7 1/2 lbs. Doc said she thinks it will be best to go naturally at this point so not planning on early induction.
God is so faithful.


----------



## fides

all glory to God!


----------



## sportysgirl

Praying for bean and amber tonight! Lord give you strength and peace. :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

Father God we just Give You all the glory You are so awesome and worthy 

God thank You for Bean Order and baby Amber thank You that their lives are completely in Your hands we pray Father that You will lead Bean Order in making the right decisions about when to return home .God whatever You feels.that is best please help her to know that You are with her always and will never leave her .God I pray blessings over her life and her marriage and her motherhood .May her life be a shining example to baby Amber .Help her to raise Amber in a way that brings glory to Your name .

God we also lay baby Ambers health before You and ask that her body will be well we pray that all her body will function as lt is Meant to.We declare that thyroid problems have no .place in her body and her body is made whole in Jesus name .

God we thank You for hearing us as we pray for nothing but blessings for Bean and her family 

In Jesus name we pray Amen xx

Lots.of love and blessings Bean :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies keep praying !!!!God Is moving amongst us and in our lives we have an entire catalog of testimonys on this thread echoing the words of Momto2 our God is faithful !!!!Hallelujah!! 

So Tommorow is prayers for Future judging by what Momto2 said (so glad there has Been a turn around so happy for u !)she has had her baby so please remember her baby also in prayer :)

Love u all ladies xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Father God we just love You right now .We thank You for Future and her new baby girl .Lord we pray that You will continue to be with each of them.Please keep their bodies strong and healthy.Please continue to give them.both strength right now .I pray that You will build a hedge of protection all around them.God we just ask You will show Yourself.strong and mighty in their lives .Cover them and their entire family in Your blood Jesus .Your so awesome Lord and You never leave us when we need You the most please hear our prayers Lord.In Jesus name amen xx 

Love you lots Future xx


----------



## melenarz

Prayers and hugs to you Future!


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies I haven't been on for a few days but I have been praying and I will be praying for melenarz today. My uncle passed away at 1 thiis morning and I have been spending as much time as I could with him in hospice. Please pray for my cousins Michael and Greg it was their dad and they are really having a hard time. My appointment went well yesterday and Ethan is up to 4lbs 3oz and growing good. Love you all:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Although my sickness is easing overall, there are days, and nights, which I get hit hard. I'm still struggling with some emotional issues too. I am just praying to enjoy every minute of my pregnancy! My Peanut is moving more and getting stronger all the time it seems, and I pray it continues. Thank you all for your prayers and support, it it truly wonderful!


----------



## sportysgirl

Angela sorry about your uncle, thinking of you and your family. You are in my prayers.

Melenarz I pray for god to give you strength to get through the MS and help deal with the emotions you are feeling.

Hope everyone else is well. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Melenarz-Father God I just lift up Melenarz to You as I did yesterday.I thank You for Your loving kindness towards her.

Our prayer for her today is that You would ease her ms and her emotional turmoil that she has been suffering so much with during this pregnancy.Lord You said in Your word that if we would delight ourselves in You then You would give us the desires of our heart.Well today Father I pray that You would give Melenarz the desires of her heart God.You are able to do what doctors or medication cannot do.You are able to bring healing and wholeness to every part of our bodies and our minds.So we trust in You today Father for a quick turn around in this situation so that Melenarz is able to get through this pregnancy with great joy.We entrust her life and the life of her peanut into Your hands.Knowing that You are able to do more than we could ask or think in their lives.

We give You all the glory this day.In Jesus name Amen.

Angela-God we just lift up Angela and her family to You right now at this difficult time.Losing someone so close is one of the hardest things that we have to deal with on this earth.But Father we thank You that we never have to go through alone.You are always with us.God would You remind Michael and Greg of this truth at this time Lord.Show them Your love comfort and strength God.I pray that this situation will not draw them away from You,but God I pray that it will draw them ever closer to You.

We also take this time to thank You for baby Ethan.Lord Jesus we believe that You are raising this one up to change the world.Ethan will be who You have called him to be,and we speak that into being even now while he is still in the womb.Even now as he is growing each day,he is being shaped into the special unique induvidual that You are calling him to be.God we pray that baby Ethan will grow to love You and spend all of his days giving You all the glory.

We give thanks for these things and answered prayers in Jesus name Amen.

Ladies sorry about delay in posting for Melenarz-my fone wouldnt allow me to log on so I had to wait until I could log unto the computer.

Please ladies lets keep lifting each other up to Jesus our Saviour.He is listening to our prayers as we stand in agreement with eachother.

Thank you for your prayer posts also.It is such a beautiful time right now as the Lord pours His love upon each of us x If anyone has any testimonies of praise- please post as the Bible says that we overcome the enemy by the blood of the Lamb(Jesus) and the word of our testimony(Revelations 12:11).The enemy really doesn't like it when we speak about the goodness of God flowing in and through our lives.But God loves it when we speak well of His name and recall the wonderful things He has been doing in our lives!I will be posting my recent testimony very soon!x

Tomorrow will be Jewel's prayer day.


'....The earnest prayer of a righteous person has great power and produces wonderful results' James 5:16

'So encourage each other and build each other up, just as you are already doing.' 1 Thessalonians 5:11

'Again I say to you, that if two of you agree on earth about anything that they may ask, it shall be done for them by My Father who is in heaven.For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst.'Matthew 18:19-20


----------



## runnergrl

I havent been posting, but I have been praying for you all. thank you for this idea again Princess. You are an angel/


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> I havent been posting, but I have been praying for you all. thank you for this idea again Princess. You are an angel/

Love you lots Runner many blessings to you and so excited that you are 10 weeks already!! :D xx


----------



## runnergrl

PrincessBree said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> I havent been posting, but I have been praying for you all. thank you for this idea again Princess. You are an angel/
> 
> Love you lots Runner many blessings to you and so excited that you are 10 weeks already!! :D xxClick to expand...

11 tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------



## angela2011

Thank you all so much for the prayers. You are all so amazing and special to me:hugs: I will be praying for jewels today


----------



## runnergrl

Praying for you jewel!


----------



## angela2011

My husband is so sweet. Long story but I wanted to share. Back in Nov. I went to two baby showers and I told my husband how much fun they were and how I loved to see all the little baby stuff that they got and I said I wish I was having a baby shower but I knew I wouldn't be because I had one for my first 12 years ago but I wasn't able to go to the shower because he was born at 26 weeks so the shower was after he was born. 15 minutes before the shower was to start I got a phone call from NICU telling me to come right away he had taken a turn for the worse so I had to leave before the shower started and I missed the shower. Praise God that he pulled through and is now a healthy almost 13 year old but I never really had a baby shower not one that I attended anyway. Well there has been no more talk of baby showers since Nov. but yesterday I took my husband's car to pick up some breakfast and during the long wait at drive thru I noticed in my husbands console there was a bunch of envelopes so thinking it was mail I moved the cds that was covering them and opened one and it was a baby shower invite for a baby shower for me this weekend. My husband is planning me a surprise baby shower this coming up weekend but I know he is in over is head because he does not have a clue about baby showers but it touched me so much that he would attempt to do this for me. I called my sister and she said he has been working on it since before Christmas and she was going to help him but she has been busy and then came down with flu and have not been able to help him but would tell him now would be a good time to give out the invites since he is planning it for this coming weekend. Me and my sister agreed we would not let on like I know anything since he wants it to be a surprise but reading the invite bless his heart he doesn't even put the address of the shower only that it will be at one of my uncle's house. It will be interesting to see how this plays out but I just think it is such a sweet gesture even though he should not be throwing a baby shower since everyone will think it is odd for him to be throwing one lol.


----------



## jewelstar

Thanks ladies for praying for me today! If you have a chance, there are 2 things in particular that I'd love prayer for:

1- I am sick! Whatever I have, DS gave me and we are sharing it with each other. Please pray for a fast recovery!
2. My work load has really increased over the past few weeks and I don't see it letting up until I have the baby. Please pray for strength as things become more difficult to do!

I thank God for you ladies and this group! You all have really been a great support system for me throughout this whole pregnancy. I can't believe I'm coming to the end of it already!


----------



## fides

angela, that's so sweet!

prayers, jewel!


afm, probably the hardest day of the pregnancy so far - i'm now barely able to walk (SPD), and my hands can't hold much anymore (carpal tunnel), and my 14 mo old is fed up with me not getting down to play with him so is super fussy with me watching him and my hands make it hard to pick him up or hold him close - i broke down in sobs b/c i feel quite helpless to care for my son or to be able to go into labor (even had my bloody show a week ago!). Begging the Lord to let us go ahead and have this baby - we're only a few days from EDD.

:hugs: and prayers to those who need them most!


----------



## PrincessBree

Gracious Father we Thankyou again for this is the day that You have made we will rejoice and be glad in it .

Lord.we lift up.our sister Jewel to You today.We ask that You would.continúe to be* with her and the precious child that she is.carrying . O Lord God we ask in Jesús name that the latter half of this pregnancy will be even more blessed then the former half.

God we ask that You will Take upon Yourself even heavy burden in Jewels life and give her rest on every side .Lord we Pray that You would give Jewel wisdom in knowing how much to Take on at this time and help her not to overwork herself too much.Lord please allow there to be enough time in her schedule to rest in You .

Jesus we ask that You will bind every sickness that has entered the body of Jewel and her ds and we ask for You to loose healing upon them right now.

Father we Also Pray for baby Jewel .We ask that he wi continúe to grow healthy and strong as you prepare him for the day that he will be born.I Thankyou that he is going to bring much joy to his family .Lord I Thankyou that the purpose for his life will be fulfilled and nothing will stop Your purpose and Your blessings flowing through his life.

Lord Jesús I Thankyou that this baby will not spend a day away from You .But each day he will give You the glory due unto Your name .

Thankyou in advance that baby Jewel is blessed and highly favoured .

We ask these things of You in Jesús name Amén

Ladies Tommorow is our beautiful sister Runners prayer day .For her we have so much to give God glory for ~ she post baby Ella went thru such a rough time and yet now because of His grace and mercies she is pregnant again living in a new place new job -God is truly a God of restoration. So lets Pray thanking God for her Tomorrow .

Keep going ladies !!! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela-How exciting it is for you to be having a shower that has been planned in love by your dh!!That is so beautiful!!I am super excited for you that after all this time you will get to have a shower!Our God knows how to spoil us and give us what we need at just the right time!!We can't wait to see pics and hear how it all turned out!

Fides-Hun I am soo sorry that it has been so rough for you this last few days especially today.I will be praying for God to give you strength.I cannot imagine how hard it is.All I can encourage you with is this-you are ALMOST there and like a boxer that is in the ring that has taken many blows I pray that you will begin to get your second wind of strength and begin to fight back.You will not be defeated but in Jesus name you will get through this.

You are more than a conqueror in Jesus Christ.He WILL bring you through.ANy day now 

Lots of love and prayers for you right now.


----------



## runnergrl

Praying for Jewel, and Fides! comfort and strength for both of you in your individual situations! Fides, cant wait to hear that baby is here and healthy and you are recovering and feeling much better. And Jewel, I know how hard it is to have a large workload at the end of your pregnancy. With me, I was teaching and coaching and the hours I put in grading, preparing lessons, teaching, and coaching proved to be too much and I left work a week earlier than I had planned.

Angela, the surprise baby shower is the sweetest thing ever! What a good man you have!

Prayer requests for me for tomorrow...

1. my relationship with my mother in law. with both of my inlaws to be honest. It has been very strained since I was pregnant with Brady. She has very different ways of doing things, and I feel as though she is always questioning me as a mom. SHe is extremely intrusive and likes things done her way. My husband tells me to let the things she says and the way she acts just roll off my back but it is so hard. She loves my son so much, but she calls him "my baby" and pretty much dotes on him constantly. babying him and the like. I dont like when he goes over to her house because she feeds him crap and sugar and says things like, "you'll never get ice cream from mommy." etc. Sorry, that got long. Its just a really tough situation and with my parents so far away, and having to see my inlaws all the time, its just is really hard on me. Im so nervous for this baby to be a girl. She has "always wanted a girl" so I cant even imagine how she will be if it is. They dont even know we are pregnant yet and we are seeing them this weekend.

2. Continued health for my baby, my son and my husband. obviously I want my baby to grow healthy and strong inside of me, my son is in daycare now that I am working full time and he has had a constant runny nose and cough since he started there. hoping it doesn't develop into something worse. my husband has been sicker from november till now than I he has ever been, just one cold after another. I think its mainly his diet. he eats terribly and every time I confront him about it, he gets defensive:( please pray he starts fueling his body properly and that it begins to function the way God intended it to.

Thanks so much girls. Sorry I was a bit long winded tonight!


----------



## angela2011

Fides I am praying for you that God will give you strength and that you will deliver your healthy baby soon.

Runner I am praying for you. I know inlaws can be a bit to much at times. I am so glad your pregnancy is going well and I will be continued pray for the health of you and your baby and also for the health of your husband and son. There is so many germs going around this year it seems like someone always has a cold:hugs:

Praying for all of you and really have enjoyed praying for each of you on your day of prayers. Great idea Bree Love you all:hugs:


----------



## fides

prayers, runner!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Father we give You all the glory because You are good.

Today we lift up our sister Runner to You.We first want to thank You for picking her up Lord after the most difficult time of her life.You have restored her and set her feet upon a rock.You are so merciful and good to us Lord and we do not neglect to turn back and tell You thankYou.

Lord we ask on our sisters behalf that You would continue to bless her pregnancy Lord Jesus.I pray that her baby will continue to develop and grow each day and his/her body will be healthy and strong in alignment with Your will.

Lord we ask that You would bring great healing to the relationship between Runner and her in laws.Jesus You know how difficult it is at times for us all to get along so we entrust this relationship to You and ask that You would show Runner how to be more like You in this situation.Father give her a strategy that will see nothing but victory come from this situation.God where there has been difference of opinion bring resolution.Where there has been hurt bring healing Lord.Where there has been division bring unity o Lord.

Lord we also pray for the health of Runners dh.God we pray that even as we say this prayer his appetite will begin to change and that he will desire more healthy food.Food that will be good for his heart and his health.In the name of Jesus we declare that his body which is a temple for Your holy Spirit to dwell will be a place of good health.Lord help him desire power foods,fruits,natural products,food that will make him well and give him lots of energy.We know that You are able to work in even the smallest of details Lord.

Father we also put baby Brady before You.God we pray that the cold that he has had for a while will also pass.We plead the blood of Jesus to be upon His body and declare that by His stripes Brady is healed in the name of Jesus.Bless his little life Lord.May his life always bring glory to Your name Jesus.

God we ask these things in agreement in Jesus name.Amen

Ladies so much change and transformation is taking place as we seek God together,please continue to stay focused and looking towards our Lord for help to get through each day!

Tomorow we pray for our dear sister Momto2.

Love you all and know this idea was given by the Lord Himself because He loves us soo much and wants us to seek Him in prayer!!!

MWAHHHH!!!XX


----------



## runnergrl

amazing. Thank you so much Princess:)


----------



## Beanonorder

Praises to the power of prayer! 
Amber's results came back today and they are all clear! She is a healthy little girl!

God is great!


----------



## PrincessBree

My God Thankyou Jesús :) that is so awesome so happy for you and.Amber and dh !!!God is gonna do some.wonderful things in her life !The power of prayer and unity in Jesús name is so real!!!Xxx


----------



## melenarz

So sorry I haven't been posting much, but I am praying for you all everyday!


----------



## sportysgirl

Praying for you runner. To bring peace in your family and to a happy and healthy 9 months for you and baby. 

:kiss:


----------



## jewelstar

Beanonorder said:


> Praises to the power of prayer!
> Amber's results came back today and they are all clear! She is a healthy little girl!
> 
> God is great!

Praise God!


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> Praying for Jewel, and Fides! comfort and strength for both of you in your individual situations! Fides, cant wait to hear that baby is here and healthy and you are recovering and feeling much better. And Jewel, I know how hard it is to have a large workload at the end of your pregnancy. With me, I was teaching and coaching and the hours I put in grading, preparing lessons, teaching, and coaching proved to be too much and I left work a week earlier than I had planned.
> 
> Angela, the surprise baby shower is the sweetest thing ever! What a good man you have!
> 
> Prayer requests for me for tomorrow...
> 
> 1. my relationship with my mother in law. with both of my inlaws to be honest. It has been very strained since I was pregnant with Brady. She has very different ways of doing things, and I feel as though she is always questioning me as a mom. SHe is extremely intrusive and likes things done her way. My husband tells me to let the things she says and the way she acts just roll off my back but it is so hard. She loves my son so much, but she calls him "my baby" and pretty much dotes on him constantly. babying him and the like. I dont like when he goes over to her house because she feeds him crap and sugar and says things like, "you'll never get ice cream from mommy." etc. Sorry, that got long. Its just a really tough situation and with my parents so far away, and having to see my inlaws all the time, its just is really hard on me. Im so nervous for this baby to be a girl. She has "always wanted a girl" so I cant even imagine how she will be if it is. They dont even know we are pregnant yet and we are seeing them this weekend.
> 
> 2. Continued health for my baby, my son and my husband. obviously I want my baby to grow healthy and strong inside of me, my son is in daycare now that I am working full time and he has had a constant runny nose and cough since he started there. hoping it doesn't develop into something worse. my husband has been sicker from november till now than I he has ever been, just one cold after another. I think its mainly his diet. he eats terribly and every time I confront him about it, he gets defensive:( please pray he starts fueling his body properly and that it begins to function the way God intended it to.
> 
> Thanks so much girls. Sorry I was a bit long winded tonight!

Runner-- I forgot to say that you were so heavy on my heart and when I lifted your name up, I just felt a calmness about your spirit. May the Lord continue to be with you and your family, through all these new changes that your all are going through.
I pray that God will be with little Brady and prepare him to be a big brother. I pray that the Lord will shield him from being sick and that his body will build up all the antibodies it needs to be healthy.
Praying for you and your family, Runner! I know the Lord holds you near to His heart.


----------



## PrincessBree

Father God I just Thankyou for today .You are so awesome Daddy.

Jesus we just pray for Momto2 today we Thankyou for her life .God we ask that You will cover her and her baby in Your blood Jesus .

We Thankyou that she has already had a wonderful testimony of how You touched her pregnancy. And so Father we just* Pray that You will continue to have Your hand upon her and her precious child.

God as Your Spirit leads I just pray for the place that she is going to give birth .I Pray for the doctors and nurses that are going to be involved in her birth. I pray that You will guide their hands and help them to give her 5* Medical care.

God be in that room that she is going to give birth in. Lord Jesus let Your presence be in that place on that special day. Divinely orchestrate everything concerning the day that her baby Boy is born.

God we Also just pray for her dh and her other children.We ask that You will bring peace joy and love to her home. Lord make everything be in divine alignment for when the baby comes.

Lord we know that You are able to do all things so we entrust all things concerning our sister to You.

In the name of Jesus we pray .Amen

Ladies we just continue to press on in prayer today .

We are Tommorow gonna be praying for Sporty-Hun are if you have any specific requests please send them hun .

Love you all ladies x 


Psalm 103:1-5 NLT Version

"Let all that I am praise the LORD;
with my whole heart, I will praise his holy name. Let all that I am praise the LORD;
may I never forget the good things he does for me. He forgives all my sins
and heals all my diseases. He redeems me from death
and crowns me with love and tender mercies. He fills my life with good things."


----------



## runnergrl

anyone heard from Future?


----------



## PrincessBree

Momto2 mentioned somethin and I left a message on her Wall ive not heard anythin bak im believng God that shes ok pls pray 4 her if anyone has heard frm her pls let us know xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies hope your all ok. 

Had my 34 week midwife appointment today and babies heart rate was 188. So she sent us to the hospital to be monitored. Babies heart rate thankfully came down and all ok. They think it was dehydration, so I am drinking loads now! Had been a busy day at work too. 
Bit of a worry but glad all ok, now have my feet up.

God bless you all. :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

Father we just praise Your holy name for all of the wonderful things that You are doing in our lives.

Lord Jesus we lift up our dear sweet sister Sporty to You.Jesus we thankYou for her beautiful heart of love towards us all.She has always been there for us and we just want to thankYou because she is a gift to all of us on here.

Lord God we give You thanks for her baby.We thankYou that her baby is healthy.We pray that baby Sporty's heart rate and body will continue to function in alignment with Your divine will.Lord God please cause baby Sporty to grow healthily and perfectly. I speak in the name of Jesus that Your love and tender mercies will continue to be upon baby Sporty each and everyday even up until delivery and beyond.

God I pray that the wonderful nursery that Sporty and her dh have prepared will be a wonderful room filled with Your presence and that Your angels will be on watch on the baby each and every night that they spend in that room.

God we pray for a speedy painfree delivery of baby Sporty and that Your hand will be upon Sporty as she goes into labour.God we pray that she will be able to focus on You in childbirth.We pray that You will be her strength o Lord.Take away fear and anxiety and give her perfect peace Lord Jesus.

God we also pray for Sporty's dh.Lord we ask that You will also be with him as he prepares for his life to change as he gets ready for the arrival of their precious child.I pray that he will have such a close and beautiful relationship with his child.

Bless them as a family God even right now.

We thankYou that You hear our prayers Lord Jesus.And for that we give You all the glory.In the name of Jesus Amen.

Sporty-hun as I was praying for you,I really felt this peace.You are so blessed hun.xx

Ladies tommorow we have prayers for Mommy2b7720 she is not a regular on this thread however,we are still going to lift her up.Asking God to lead us in how to pray for her.

Ladies love you all and so excited about praying for you each day in unity.God loves unity and commands a blessing wherever their is unity!AMEN!!

Behold, how good and how pleasant it is
For brothers to dwell together in unity!

It is like the precious oil upon the head,
Coming down upon the beard,
Even Aaron&#8217;s beard,
Coming down upon the edge of his robes.

It is like the dew of Hermon
Coming down upon the mountains of Zion;
For there the LORD commanded the blessing&#8212;life forever.

Psalm 133


----------



## angela2011

lifting you and baby up in prayer sportysgirl Don't work to hard and drink as much as you can I have trouble drinking my water somedays:hugs:


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies its been a while just wanted to stop in and say hi


----------



## runnergrl

Today marks the gestation where I lost Ella almost 5 months ago. I miss her terribly and will cry some today. But I am thankful and praising God for this new, healthy baby. Please pray for me today too, ladies:)


----------



## sportysgirl

Thank you so much Princess Bree, your words are wonderful and brought tears to my eyes. 

Love to you all :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

love you too sporty!


----------



## PrincessBree

I postéd before but it got mysteriously deleted :( Runner i totally understand how u feel .We mourn the loss of your precious baby girl Ella with you. We will be keeping you in prayer today as you remember baby Ella .

Love you lots of love Runner.


----------



## sportysgirl

runnergrl said:


> love you too sporty!

Thanks runner. Thinking of your today. :kiss:


----------



## fides

christylove said:


> Hi ladies its been a while just wanted to stop in and say hi

hi! 



runnergrl said:


> Today marks the gestation where I lost Ella almost 5 months ago. I miss her terribly and will cry some today. But I am thankful and praising God for this new, healthy baby. Please pray for me today too, ladies:)

awww, sorry for your loss, and HUGE congratulations on reaching this PAL milestone. prayers!


----------



## angela2011

Hi Christylove good to hear from you again and I hope you are doing well.
Runner:hugs: praying for you.

I just want to praise God for being such a loving father. I had my weekly ultrasound today and my fluids have return down to the normal level. My fluid has been at 35 for quite a while now which is really high but today was down to 24 within normal range and Ethan is doing great God is so Good. Praying for you all:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Thinking of you runner....


----------



## PrincessBree

Lord wé give You all the praise and adoration today.

Father wé Thankyou for our sister Mommy2b7720.

Lord God each and every mom that visits this thread is not only important to You but God they are also important to us.

Father wé pray that whatever stage of the journey she is at o God that You would minister à Word to her that would bring her peace and comfort.

Lord wé pray for the child she is carrying,wé ask that her child will grow to be healthy and strong.Bless the fruit of her womb Lord.Please use the life of her child to bring glory to Your name dear Father.

Wé ask that Your hand would continue to be upon our sisters life and all the days of her life shall be blessed with Your grace and favour .

God wé give You all the praise You are the ONLY True and living God wé give You all the glory today and Thankyou in advance for hearing our prayers.In Jesus name amen .

Angela !!!!!What an awesome testimony.Thankyou Jesus for hearing us !!!Xxxxx

Ladies Tommorow is prayer for sister Fides:) hun if you have any specific requests please let us know! 

Love and peace to you all ! 

Also quick question is there anyone fluent in Spanish in this group ?xx 

Psalm 80:19 NLT

Turn us again to yourself, O LORD God of Heavens Armies.
Make your face shine down upon us.
Only then will we be saved.


----------



## jewelstar

I've been off for a few days (super busy at work and no energy for really anything else) but I have been thinking of you lovely ladies and keeping you in prayer.
Runner-- it's so hard to believe that it's been 5 months since baby Ella went to be with the Lord. I pray that you feel His comfort now more than ever, as you remember your precious baby. Just know that she's up in heaven keeping God company and waiting for you! :)
Lord, we life up Mommy2b7720-- please be with her and her precious baby. Lord, YOU know the desires of her heart, and I pray that you will meet her where she is with love, comfort and grace.
Ladies, you all mean the world to me! I love that I can come here and get the support, kind words, and prayers.
Can I ask that you pray for my little guys Chase? He knows the baby will be coming soon and has been regressing a little bit... he's been acting like a baby, and doing things like wetting the bed (something he hasn't done since he was potty trained). I know this is normal, but man is it annoying!! Please pray for me as well to have patience with my little guy as well, as we get ready for this next big change in our lives.
Thanks ladies!


----------



## christylove

Sorry i havent been around... To be honest i haven't been as connected to this baby and pregnancy as i had hoped to be. You can say it' s been tough.... I loss my job and insurance and a few weeks ago due to yosef( the baby) heart rate dropping 9 times in one hour i was told there was à great chance he would be delivered that night... That was at 26 weeks... Needless to say i quickly became attached to this baby and prayed... Prayer changed the outcome that night. They watched us overnight and besides one more drop his heart rate returned to normal and steady. I feel kicks and closer to yosef now. I thank God for keeping us. I haven't been close to my husband lately. I blame hormones for that lol.... I know God can fix that too :) well thanks for letting me update....


----------



## fides

:hugs: and prayers, christy


----------



## christylove

Thank You :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Praying for you Jewel and Christy. :kiss:


----------



## christylove

Thank You :) things are looking better now...


----------



## angela2011

Good morning ladies. Sorry I didn't have a chance to post yesterday but the baby shower was amazing. I don't know how my husband pulled it off but it was perfect I got plenty of clothes and diapers and he did a great job with the food and decorations and more people showed than I expected. 

Praying for you Christy and Jewels and all of you:hugs:


----------



## christylove

I am sooo glad you had à great baby shower and the fact your husband threw it makes it that more awsome.


----------



## PrincessBree

God we Thankyou for who You are .

O Lord Jesus You are so worthy of all the praise.Wé give You thanks for Sister Fides we pray blessings over her and her baby during the latter part of her pregnancy.
God wé pray that You will give her physical emotional and spiritual strength.

God wé pray that her birth will be blessed.God pleease be in the delivery room with her,be her pain relief be her comforter be a tower of strength to her dear Lord.

God wé speak that her baby will be healthy.We decree and declare that baby Fides will bring glory to Your name all the days of his/her life.God wé pray that baby Fides will have the heart of David and be a Man after Your own heart .

Lord wé pray for her dh we ask that You will give Him strength also and prepare him for the life changing experience of being a father.Give him your heart of love Lord Jesus.

God wé give You all the praise in advance .

Chrissy and Jewel we are praying for for your requests also.Love to you both.

Fides sorry about delay I couldnt get on today.
Ladies please remember Lynikkins today in prayer.I will post prayers latter after church.

We give God all the glory.

Blessings to you all 

PrincessBree


----------



## runnergrl

HOw are all of you lovely ladies doing today? I hope you are starting your week off praising God and thanking Him for all of His blessings:) (I am reminding myself to do the same as it was slow going for me today:haha:) Had a busy, fun weekend but I am SO HAPPY to have reached 12 weeks! Such a huge milestone for me! :wohoo:

I get to see baby on Friday-will be back to report!


----------



## fides

angela2011 said:


> Good morning ladies. Sorry I didn't have a chance to post yesterday but the baby shower was amazing. I don't know how my husband pulled it off but it was perfect I got plenty of clothes and diapers and he did a great job with the food and decorations and more people showed than I expected.

aww, that's wonderful! so glad!



PrincessBree said:


> God we Thankyou for who You are .
> 
> O Lord Jesus You are so worthy of all the praise.Wé give You thanks for Sister Fides we pray blessings over her and her baby during the latter part of her pregnancy.
> God wé pray that You will give her physical emotional and spiritual strength.
> 
> God wé pray that her birth will be blessed.God pleease be in the delivery room with her,be her pain relief be her comforter be a tower of strength to her dear Lord.
> 
> God wé speak that her baby will be healthy.We decree and declare that baby Fides will bring glory to Your name all the days of his/her life.God wé pray that baby Fides will have the heart of David and be a Man after Your own heart .
> 
> Lord wé pray for her dh we ask that You will give Him strength also and prepare him for the life changing experience of being a father.Give him your heart of love Lord Jesus.
> 
> God wé give You all the praise in advance .

thank you!


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> HOw are all of you lovely ladies doing today? I hope you are starting your week off praising God and thanking Him for all of His blessings:) (I am reminding myself to do the same as it was slow going for me today:haha:) Had a busy, fun weekend but I am SO HAPPY to have reached 12 weeks! Such a huge milestone for me! :wohoo:
> 
> I get to see baby on Friday-will be back to report!

Woohoo fo reaching 12 weeks, Runner!!! Praise God!! I can't wait to hear your report of how baby is doing in there on Friday! :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Today I say prayers for Bree. 

Let us praise god for showing us to her. She has been here for us all and supported us through good and bad times.

I prayer for her and her husband that they relationship grows stronger with each day and that she continues to spread joy through our own and others lives.

I am thankfully to the day I found this thread. 

:hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Dear Lord I come to you today lifting our dear sister Bree up to you. Lord she has been such a blessing to all of us on this forum please bless her and her husband with joy happiness and health. We thank you for her and we can not wait to hear of all the blessing you have in store for her. We give you all the praise and glory In Jesus name I pray amen


----------



## jewelstar

Praying for you Bree and thanking God for you! You truly have the heart of a servant and have blessed so many people because of your obedience to the Lord. During this time, I am praying that the Lord will bless your marriage. I pray that you will feel a closeness to your hubby that you've never felt before and that you two will be connected spiritually with a richness too wonderful to describe. Bree, I am also praying that the Lord will continue to be with you as you forever remember baby Gabriel and that through that, He will ready your heart to become a mother with the time is right. Bree, what you've done for this group can't be put into words. I have been beyond blessed to have crossed paths with you and will be forever grateful to the Lord for bringing you to lead this group! May God bless you immensely!


----------



## runnergrl

Bree- what can I say!? YOu are such an amazing servant of the Lord! My prayer for you is this:
Dear Jesus, 
Thank you so much for our sister Bree. She has such a pure heart and willing attitude. I cannot see how anyone could find anything to confront her about, especially her husband, Lord. Please continue to strengthen their marriage as the two of them grow closer to you. Bless this precious couple with children Lord, we need Children raised in strong, solid family units to grow up and be productive, pillars in this world which is becoming a scary place! Thank you for all you will do in her life, Lord, for without faith in things yet to come, we have nothing.


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies , how are you all ?!xx sorry I've been away so long ,things have been tough xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome back meandmrb! 
Sorry to hear you haven't been having an easy time. How is your pregnancy going?

Ladies please pray for me to be a good wife. I'm sorry to say it but right now I want to strangle my dh. He says the most insensitive things and then can't understand why I get upset!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Pregnancy is going ok , have a few minor complications . How are you doing?!xx


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> Pregnancy is going ok , have a few minor complications . How are you doing?!xx

so good to hear from you. Glad that you and baby are doing good. I have been praying for you:hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

angela2011 said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy is going ok , have a few minor complications . How are you doing?!xx
> 
> so good to hear from you. Glad that you and baby are doing good. I have been praying for you:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks ! How are things with you ?xx


----------



## Beanonorder

meandmrb2011 said:


> Pregnancy is going ok , have a few minor complications . How are you doing?!xx

Very well thanks. Hitting the dreaded six week growth spurt!!
I had some complications with my pregnancy but we're all fine now!


----------



## angela2011

meandmrb2011 said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy is going ok , have a few minor complications . How are you doing?!xx
> 
> so good to hear from you. Glad that you and baby are doing good. I have been praying for you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ! How are things with you ?xxClick to expand...

I have had some issues to overcome but baby is doing great and almost near the finish line.


----------



## jewelstar

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hey ladies , how are you all ?!xx sorry I've been away so long ,things have been tough xx

Meandmrb!!!!!! I'm so glad to hear from you! I've thought of you often and wondered how you were doing. I'm sorry to hear things haven't been great. Anything in particular we can pray for?


----------



## melenarz

Sorry I haven't stopped in for a few days, but I have been praying! 

20 week scan today went very well--we remain team yellow!!! Baby is amazing, wiggling all over the place, and kept rubbing its face with those adorable little arms and hands! We will rescan at 32 weeks as one of the ureters was dialated holding slightly more fluid than it should (normal high is 4, we are at 4.3). They are not worried, just have to see if it levels off by 32 weeks (should be 7) otherwise will have to tell the pediatrician and they will watch for UTI at birth. No major deal, but praying it levels off by then. :)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies.thanx for prayers I have been praying for u all on ur days and was overwhelmed by ur blessings of prayer! I read them with tears running down my face.Tommorow wud be my due date for Gabriel.I havent been able to think about it much as i have some Really severe family problems right Now .Im just clinging on 4 change.I kno the Lord will work it all out xx

Angela im so happy ur baby shower went fabulously well done to ur hubby x 
Me&mrb I often thought of u im glad to hear ur well!!xx
Praying for melenarz and Runner xx


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies,
I just have a prayer for forgiveness right now. Have you done something you wish you hadn't after you did it? Nothing horrible, but something you wish you could take back? I have a very hard time understanding that God forgives a million times, times a million. And as long as I ask to be forgiven and truly regret my actions, it is done. 

I'm just in that boat right now, I need to understand and realize He will forgive......

Thanks for listening


----------



## christylove

Over the last few days i have been focusing more on the holy trinity and when i say things have been better what i mean is we serve à good God. My husband has even been reading me and our unborn son the bible at night..... Please pray for us as i pray for yall :)


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies:hugs:

Lilly neveah may was born on 19th jan at 3:24pm and was 5lb 7oz. really want to thank all of u for all ure preyers u hav all been fab xx:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

future hopes said:


> hello ladies:hugs:
> 
> Lilly neveah may was born on 19th jan at 3:24pm and was 5lb 7oz. really want to thank all of u for all ure preyers u hav all been fab xx:hugs:

Congrats!!! So happy for you both!!


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies I didn't get a chance to come on yesterday because I was in the hospital. I had a appointment with my obgyn yesterday for my weekly stress test and baby failed so I was sent to labor and delivery to be mointered and a ultrasound and baby was not moving enough on ultrasound so I fell that test as well. After eating some chocolate it got baby moving and finally after all day of mointering they gave another ultrasound and baby passed the ultrasound. I went to the specialist this morning and baby was doing good. Two more weeks and I can finally breathe because I will be 37 weeks and they can induce me. 

Bree:hugs: I am praying for you and your family I know today must be hard for you so I am lifting you up in prayer:hugs:

Future great to hear from you and congrats. she is beautiful:hugs:

Ladies I am keeping you all in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

congrats on your bundle future!!

Wanted to share my rainbow with you lovely ladies :flower:

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/7d36ff5f-0bee-412e-a379-fb1590108383_zpse649d7c9.jpg


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> congrats on your bundle future!!
> 
> Wanted to share my rainbow with you lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/7d36ff5f-0bee-412e-a379-fb1590108383_zpse649d7c9.jpg

Aww!!! Praise the Lord, Runner!!! I was thinking about you earlier and wondering how your scan went! I'm glad that baby looks healthy! How are you feeling?


----------



## jewelstar

future hopes said:


> hello ladies:hugs:
> 
> Lilly neveah may was born on 19th jan at 3:24pm and was 5lb 7oz. really want to thank all of u for all ure preyers u hav all been fab xx:hugs:

Yay Future!! Glad to hear from you and see that you and baby are doing well!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Future, congratulations your baby is gorgeous! 

Angela sorry you had to have lots of tests but glad all is ok.

Runner, I have been thinking of you all day, so glad the scan went well, your photos is beautiful! 

Praying for you all.:kiss:


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much she is so special to me and I'm so thankful to God. I just can't get over how tiny she is. She is 3 wks old today but still only 5lb 8oz but she is strong.

Runner. Loving ure scan hun and congratulations:hugs:


Angela. Good luck with ure induction I was induced at 35+4 and they only had to break my waters. My Labour was only 2 hours and 25 mins. I had pre eclampsia as and a liver condition that makes u scratch like mad that s why I was induced so early. But I feelmuch better now. Can't wait to c pictures if baby:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Future-Lilly Neveah is soo adorable congratulations hun!!I am so happy that you and baby are doing great!!

Angela-Thank God you and baby are doing great!You really dont have much longer to go!Hang in there!xx

Melenarz-How are you hun?

Runner-Your rainbow baby is sooooo cute!!Awww!!So happy for you the scripture is true that says "Weeping may endure for a night but joy comes in the morning..." :-D

AFM-I got through 8th Feb!And I give thanks to God.We have some family problems going on right now,so I really didnt have much time to allow myself to get too sad.I know God has a plan for me and my dh.I can't say too much as yet but there may be a chance that we are going to be taking care of a teenage family member having him live with us for a period of time.Thinking maybe this could be Gods way of allowing us to develop our parenting skills and impart some of who He is to a young person.We are praying about it and asking the Lord to lead us.I am trying not to fuss too much and if the Lord wants it then it will happen.

Your all so awesome and I thank God for you all.Praying always,loving you all and your fellowship too!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Runner , great scan pic :hugs: 

Future , your babe is gorgeous , congrats x 

Thankyou to everyone else for kind words ... I guess I need a lot of prayer , my marriage has broken down due to my husbands infidelity . I guess that's all I want to say on here. Anyway I am in the uk , moved closer to my mum . He has gone to his follow on base in TX. I'm still very raw , everyday heals me a little more. My Relationship is strained , I have not felt as close to God as I want or need to be , but I know He still is giving me the strength to get through this . . . I'm just keen to have my baby here and safe in my arms . . . X


----------



## jewelstar

meandmrb2011 said:


> Runner , great scan pic :hugs:
> 
> Future , your babe is gorgeous , congrats x
> 
> Thankyou to everyone else for kind words ... I guess I need a lot of prayer , my marriage has broken down due to my husbands infidelity . I guess that's all I want to say on here. Anyway I am in the uk , moved closer to my mum . He has gone to his follow on base in TX. I'm still very raw , everyday heals me a little more. My Relationship is strained , I have not felt as close to God as I want or need to be , but I know He still is giving me the strength to get through this . . . I'm just keen to have my baby here and safe in my arms . . . X

Oh meandmrb... My heart breaks for you! I am praying that the Lord will be with you during this difficult time and that you will continue to feel healed more and more each day. I also pray that during this time, you will draw closer to the Lord and find comfort in Him.


----------



## fides

PrincessBree said:


> AFM-I got through 8th Feb!And I give thanks to God.We have some family problems going on right now,so I really didnt have much time to allow myself to get too sad.I know God has a plan for me and my dh.I can't say too much as yet but there may be a chance that we are going to be taking care of a teenage family member having him live with us for a period of time.Thinking maybe this could be Gods way of allowing us to develop our parenting skills and impart some of who He is to a young person.We are praying about it and asking the Lord to lead us.I am trying not to fuss too much and if the Lord wants it then it will happen.

prayers for certain!



meandmrb2011 said:


> Thankyou to everyone else for kind words ... I guess I need a lot of prayer , my marriage has broken down due to my husbands infidelity . I guess that's all I want to say on here. Anyway I am in the uk , moved closer to my mum . He has gone to his follow on base in TX. I'm still very raw , everyday heals me a little more. My Relationship is strained , I have not felt as close to God as I want or need to be , but I know He still is giving me the strength to get through this . . . I'm just keen to have my baby here and safe in my arms . . . X

:hugs: May the Lord carry you into His loving embrace during this time of pain and suffering.


----------



## fides

i'm also in need of prayers, ladies - i have tried to stay hopeful and trust in the Lord's timing, but every day I am in so much pain from the SPD (praise God, the carpal tunnel has just stayed about the same and not gotten worse)... we're now at 9 days past EDD, and each day is also emotionally harder - my 14 month old is losing interest in me b/c i physically just can't get down and play with him, carry him around, dance with him, take him places, etc. :( i am trying very hard to accept this wait, since God's timing is always better than ours.

:hugs: and prayers to everyone else who needs them.


----------



## PrincessBree

Awww hun that is so sad to hear of your dh infidelity ..I pray that God will surround you with His love at ths time .You have à journey of healing ahead but trust me He will never leave ur side xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Fides aww hun im praying for you I cant imagine the pain your in and the frustrstion..have you tried the usual techniques for past due date ie eating super spicy Food ,eating dates with milk or dried apricots ,there are a few but I know ur limited cs of spd ,will be praying that the Lord will speed up the time for you and make baby come quickly! Xx


----------



## fides

thank you, Bree, and yes, i've tried them all - it's really in God's hands - i can't make baby come. :) thanks soooo much for the prayers!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Thank you ladies ... Right now I am pushing it out of mind as I have to concentrate on my daughter & this LO arriving soon. I'm definitely in survival mode ... Which is better than where I was a few weeks ago trust me !! The hardest thing was his entire family shut me out like I was the problem, I was so hurt & shocked. They have continued to indulge him and just ignore his outrageous behaviour . So that has not helped . . . 

Anyway .... I will keep you ladies in prayer that are asking and I hope you have a blessed day xx


----------



## sportysgirl

meandmrb i am saying prayers for you. I pray for your continued strength at this difficult time.

Flides praying that baby makes an appearance soon! 

Thinking and praying for you all. :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

meandmr- I Am so sad to hear of what you are going through... Marriage is not easy and you do not deserve to be treated with anything less than respect! I am praying that you find peace and direction for your future. God's blessings to you!


----------



## Beanonorder

Happy Chinese New Year!

Still praying for you all. 

Tomorrow we are off to another city to stay in a fancy hotel for a few days! Can't wait to get away and enjoy some luxury and bonding time with hubby. 

Hope its a good week for everyone.


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies,
I've been battling the nausea and just feeling so blah. Also battling the emotional issues yet. I do have an appointment tomorrow with a counselor. Hopefully it will help some. Lots of worries and concerns building, fears and anxieties.
My mom was here to visit over the weekend and we finished the furniture in baby's room. I started washing everything we have today and will put it all away later on. 
I did too much this morning took a 2 hour nap. I think I still want/need to sleep. I have the Sunday blues......do not want to get back to reality and work tomorrow.

You are all in my prayers each day.


----------



## runnergrl

you too melanarz:)


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies cud u all prey for my grandad he is in hospital and his cancer has returned. He's not eating or drinking and has bassicly given up. So please ladies cud u prey for him and my nan also as she's not coping well:nope:

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Future so srry to hear about ur grandad i pray that the Lord will comfort him and give him hope.


----------



## Bluewings

I see this was created in June 2012, is this still open to new mommies? Well, I'm not new as I have a 3-year-old DD, but I am newly preggo lol.


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome Bluewings and congrats on your pregnancy! I hope it goes well.


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome bluewings, congratulations on your pregnancy!

Future I hope your grandad is ok sending you love and prayers.

Hope everyone else is ok, praying for you daily.:kiss:


----------



## jewelstar

Bluewings said:


> I see this was created in June 2012, is this still open to new mommies? Well, I'm not new as I have a 3-year-old DD, but I am newly preggo lol.

Welcome Bluewings!!! :)


----------



## fides

welcome, bluewings


----------



## angela2011

Hi ladies I haven't been able to post in a while but I have been praying for all of you. I have been sent to the hospital for the last few days. I had a non stress test Monday and Ethan didn't pass again so sent to the hospital for ultrasound and to mointer him Monday and Yesterday. He is doing good but this has been so nerve wrecking just ready for him to be born. Now I will be going to the doctor every Monday and Friday. Please keep us in your prayers. Welcome bluewings.:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Bluewings welcome hun !!Yes wé are still here chatting and praying for one another :) would love to hear more about you x

Angela - Hun praying for you and Ethan hun hes à strong lil.boy i pray God will being him to safe delivery and beyond .Were all thinking of u xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Mama Fides thinking of you hun praying God will keep you until delivery and will make you as comfortable as possible as u wait for delivery xx


----------



## jewelstar

angela2011 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't been able to post in a while but I have been praying for all of you. I have been sent to the hospital for the last few days. I had a non stress test Monday and Ethan didn't pass again so sent to the hospital for ultrasound and to mointer him Monday and Yesterday. He is doing good but this has been so nerve wrecking just ready for him to be born. Now I will be going to the doctor every Monday and Friday. Please keep us in your prayers. Welcome bluewings.:hugs:

Praying for you and baby Ethan!


----------



## future hopes

Welcome blue wings:hugs:

Angela. Thinking of u hunny I had Lilly at 35+4 and she's doin great she Just small so if they decide to get little man out I'm sure all will b fine:hugs:

My grandad is still not good and my nan has bronchitis:nope:
Also my parents r goin through a messy divorce so I'm kinda under slot of stress rite now:nope:

Plays my 2 yr old son jj has a awfully cold and bad caugh he just keeps crying bless him. Lilly also has the sniffles poor little mite:nope:

:hugs:


----------



## fides

prayers, angela!


----------



## jewelstar

future hopes said:


> Welcome blue wings:hugs:
> 
> Angela. Thinking of u hunny I had Lilly at 35+4 and she's doin great she Just small so if they decide to get little man out I'm sure all will b fine:hugs:
> 
> My grandad is still not good and my nan has bronchitis:nope:
> Also my parents r goin through a messy divorce so I'm kinda under slot of stress rite now:nope:
> 
> Plays my 2 yr old son jj has a awfully cold and bad caugh he just keeps crying bless him. Lilly also has the sniffles poor little mite:nope:
> 
> :hugs:

Praying for you and your family, Future!!!


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so sweety:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while, but I have continued to think of and pray for all of you!
I feel like the morning sickness has taken a swing for the worse. I was doing really well, taking the zofran maybe 2 times a week. While I'm not taking the dose I was before (much less now), I'm back to taking it almost everyday at least once in the morning. I'm just so sick of feeling this way everyday, and honestly don't know how much more I can take. 
My job is really weighing on me a lot right now as well, which is no help. And I have crazy inlaws who are on my last nerve. 
I have started counseling at the recommedation of my midwife, just one session so far, but I hope I can continue. She is about an hour drive and my copay with insurance is pricey. I'm hoping to find some relief here. 
Baby is moving all over now. Kicks and punches are getting much stronger. Somedays that is the only ray of hope I feel, I know there is more, I'm just struggling right now, a lot. 

I lift you all up daily in prayer, that God is there guiding you all. Touching your lives with His love and grace and healing. Protecting and keeping you and you little ones. I pray for your families and l being. You have all been such a blessing to me!!


----------



## runnergrl

Im so sorry you are still feeling ill, M. I would say dont worry it will ease up soon, but it already should have:( some women are just sick the whole pregnancy unfortunately.. I am praying for your comfort though, and strength to make it through the tough days. I am SO happy to hear that baby is moving so much for you, I cant wait for that! I wish I could just feel it already! When did that start for you?
Thank you for selflessly continuing to pray for us as we do for you. I hope you are able to relax some this weekend and that your counseling continues to go well. If you ever need to vent about the inlaws, I have a lot of experience in that arena and am a good listening ear:)

:hug:


----------



## melenarz

Thanks runner! 
It was about 16 and a half weeks I starts feeling little 'pops'! Not too often, but enough. I know you've gone through it once before, but the fact it continues get stronger and more often is just amazing!! Except at 4am when I want to sleep so bad! Lol
I can't wait for you to feel those first moves. It is so exciting!!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies , hope you are well today. Sending love , hugs and prayers to you all :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Ladies I had my little miracle yesterday by c section because he stopped growing he weighed only 4 pounds 7 ounces he is so tiny but healthy he only had to go nicu for a few hours to be observed but has stayed in my room since and will be going home with us will update more when I can love and prayers to all of you


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations angela! That is wonderful news and I am so glad you are both doing well.


----------



## sportysgirl

angela2011 said:


> Ladies I had my little miracle yesterday by c section because he stopped growing he weighed only 4 pounds 7 ounces he is so tiny but healthy he only had to go nicu for a few hours to be observed but has stayed in my room since and will be going home with us will update more when I can love and prayers to all of you

Congratulations! So glad you are both ok. :happydance:
Prayers for you also. :kiss:


----------



## fides

congratulations, Angela!!!


----------



## fides

ladies, please pray we go into labor today - OB appt for biophysical and possible induction is going to be tomorrow - because of the SPD i'm at a high risk of permanently damaging my pelvis if i go with induction - i am terrified.

also, DH is going to have me stay home from church today b/c the SPD pain is so bad - i never even made it downstairs yesterday - missing church on a Sunday is going to be difficult.

prayers would be much appreciated. :flower:


----------



## meandmrb2011

angela2011 said:


> Ladies I had my little miracle yesterday by c section because he stopped growing he weighed only 4 pounds 7 ounces he is so tiny but healthy he only had to go nicu for a few hours to be observed but has stayed in my room since and will be going home with us will update more when I can love and prayers to all of you

Congratulations lovey , lots of healing prayers coming your way :hugs: can't wait to see the little guy xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

fides said:


> ladies, please pray we go into labor today - OB appt for biophysical and possible induction is going to be tomorrow - because of the SPD i'm at a high risk of permanently damaging my pelvis if i go with induction - i am terrified.
> 
> also, DH is going to have me stay home from church today b/c the SPD pain is so bad - i never even made it downstairs yesterday - missing church on a Sunday is going to be difficult.
> 
> prayers would be much appreciated. :flower:

Praying that your labour starts today. thinking of you x


----------



## Brightstarshi

Hey sisters :)

I am 11 weeks pregnant tomorrow,happy to find this thread,having a bit of an emotional day,but feel better already :)


----------



## runnergrl

congrats Angela! and good luck Fides! i hope we hear baby news from you very soon! :hugs:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Brightstarshi said:


> Hey sisters :)
> 
> I am 11 weeks pregnant tomorrow,happy to find this thread,having a bit of an emotional day,but feel better already :)

:hugs:welcome :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela - Wow!!!Praise theLord!!!!Welcome to the World baby Ethan!!That is so awesome !!!We cant wait to see pix !! :) God is so great!!I pray every blessing that God has to give ,over his life xx :) 

Fides I am praying for you hun ! Lord Jesus please let baby Fides come ASAP !

BrightStarShi-Welcome hun !!How r u ! :) Would love to hear more about you !My name is PrincessBree and i started this thread 9 months ago many ladies here have already had Their babies praise God !!But we are still goinstill encouraging One another still praying we Thank God you have decided to join us :)


----------



## fides

thank you, ladies!! prayers did it!

Tobias is here - 8:32 am and a whopping 9 lb 11oz!! 

Came 1/2 an hour before the OB office opened...


----------



## meandmrb2011

fides said:


> thank you, ladies!! prayers did it!
> 
> Tobias is here - 8:32 am and a whopping 9 lb 11oz!!
> 
> Came 1/2 an hour before the OB office opened...

That is beautiful timing :hugs:congratulations :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

yay! congrats!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## LillyLee

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well. I started back to work today after a pretty rough maternity leave where almost half of it was spend on bedrest. Here's a picture of my sweet Lilliana, who is totally worth it and I can't believe it's been two months since I had her. Time flies!
 



Attached Files:







photo(12).jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melenarz

Welcome to the new mommies and congrats to all the mommies and new babies!!! So exciting! Love seeing all the updates!

Happy day here-- DH got to feel our Peanut kicking this morning for the first time! I thought baby was attempting to break out!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Fides ~ Hurrah !!!!!Praise God!!I am delighted for you!!I kept checking in to see if any change!I Thank God for hearing our prayers!He sent Tobías at just the right time !ThankYou Lord !!!

Lilly- :) Wow Lilianna is so beautiful and gorgeous you are so blessed .Sorry to hear u had a hard time.during maternity,Thank God for healing you and bringing you back to work xx so good to hear from you .


Mark 10:16 "Then he took the children in his arms and placed his hands on their heads and blessed them." (NLT)

God we ThankYou for all of these beautiful blessings which have been born to this group.ThankYou for continuing to hear our prayers during the past 9 months.You have carried us through pregnancy,birth,ms,aches,pains,emotional distress,heartache,loss. You have been so faithful Towards us Lord and You have heard us .Thank You Jesus Yu are always so good to us. In You we know that we always have the victory. 

God we ask that just as in the scripture says that You will put Your hand upon the babies which have been born; Amber Chloe,Lilly Nevaeh ,Ethan David,Tobías and Lilianna .God we ask that You would bless each One of them. We pray favour and blessings over Them Lord.We ask that Your goodness and mercy Will follow them all the days of Their lives.Father raise up worshippers,leaders and people of great influence from these especial children.God we entrust their lives into Your hands and know that Your plans for them are for good and for that we give You thanks in Jesus name Amén 

So happy for all you ladies :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies

Congrats to the new arrivals! 

Things are going well here. Amber has a bit of a snotty nose but it doesn't seem to worry her too much. Sadly at her six week check up she had lost so much weight she was almost back at her birth weight so I've had to start supplementing with formula. Been just over a week now and you can actually see she's picking up weight. She's getting chubby cheeks now! She also has thrush which we're trying to get cleared up. 
But overall she is still a very happy baby and smiling so much. 
Here is one of her smiles!
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks (6).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PrincessBree

:D seeing that beautiful smile on Ambers face truly made my morning!!!!She looks so adorable!!Xx Sis i am so glad she is picking up some weight now she looks very healthy on the pic!!Bless her Lord ! :)


----------



## meandmrb2011

Beanonorder said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Congrats to the new arrivals!
> 
> Things are going well here. Amber has a bit of a snotty nose but it doesn't seem to worry her too much. Sadly at her six week check up she had lost so much weight she was almost back at her birth weight so I've had to start supplementing with formula. Been just over a week now and you can actually see she's picking up weight. She's getting chubby cheeks now! She also has thrush which we're trying to get cleared up.
> But overall she is still a very happy baby and smiling so much.
> Here is one of her smiles!

Oh gosh , she is precious :cloud9:


----------



## runnergrl

sweet precious babies! and so many more to come!!


----------



## angela2011

Thank you ladies for all your prayers and congrats Fides wow 9 lbs 11oz.
I got to come home last night but am still very sore and in pain from the c section. I went to see my specialist Friday and his heartrate kept dropping while I was there and they hooked me up to a non stress test which he failed and then they measured him and noticed he had only gained a few ounces in 3 weeks and he was breeched so I was sent to the hospital for delivery and was so scared of a c section but Thank God I got through it and he got through it. He was only 4 lbs 7 oz and the doctors had told me he would most likely need time in NICU but he didn't require anything but a little oxygen the first few minutes. :happydance:
He failed his hearing test but they said it was most likely from the fluid in his ears and the fact that he is so small. I am so blessed he might be tiny but he is perfect in my eyes and I can't believe I finally have my miracle baby. Praying for you all :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







imagejpeg_2 (15).jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## runnergrl

Awww Angela- he IS perfect! what is his name? Congratulations again!! <3<3<3


----------



## future hopes

Awww congratulations on all the new mummys. :happydance:

FIBES huge congrats hun I'm made up for u. :baby:

Lilly is doin so well she is a month old today and weighs 6lb 3oz. I thank God so much for her she is just a true blessing and I love her dearly. So thank u God thank u:cloud9:

My grandad is still in hospital and not good. I'm so afraid this horrible illness is gonna take him away and I really don't want that to happen I just wish there was some cure but I know u guys have been praying and I know how powerful that can b so I'm still staying positive, but it is hard.
My nan is still sick to:nope:

My parents r still goin through a very messy divorce and its getting real nasty now and I'm stuck right in the middle and I'm finding it all to much and it's really getting me down:cry:


----------



## future hopes

angela2011 said:


> Ladies I had my little miracle yesterday by c section because he stopped growing he weighed only 4 pounds 7 ounces he is so tiny but healthy he only had to go nicu for a few hours to be observed but has stayed in my room since and will be going home with us will update more when I can love and prayers to all of you


Congratulations hunny:hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!!
I've reached 36 weeks!! I can't believe my little guy will be here shortly!! I'm bursting with excitement!!


----------



## PrincessBree

angela2011 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your prayers and congrats Fides wow 9 lbs 11oz.
> I got to come home last night but am still very sore and in pain from the c section. I went to see my specialist Friday and his heartrate kept dropping while I was there and they hooked me up to a non stress test which he failed and then they measured him and noticed he had only gained a few ounces in 3 weeks and he was breeched so I was sent to the hospital for delivery and was so scared of a c section but Thank God I got through it and he got through it. He was only 4 lbs 7 oz and the doctors had told me he would most likely need time in NICU but he didn't require anything but a little oxygen the first few minutes. :happydance:
> He failed his hearing test but they said it was most likely from the fluid in his ears and the fact that he is so small. I am so blessed he might be tiny but he is perfect in my eyes and I can't believe I finally have my miracle baby. Praying for you all :hugs:

Awww Ángela u are so blessed this little man is gorgeous!ThankYou Lord for this precious little one :)


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies just thought id share some latest pics of my beutifull tiny miricle. she is almost 5 weeks old now and is 6lb 10oz i just feel so incredibly blessed and i am so thankfull to our wonderfull father.:hugs:


she is the one who is really helping me get through this stressfull time with all my family i love her so much:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

she is gorgeous Future. you are truly blessed <3


----------



## PrincessBree

Jewel ~ You are almost there hun !!!I cant wait for you to join the new arrivals !!!

Future ~ I am keeping you in prayers hun Lilly - Nevaeh is absolutely adorable.Aunty Bree sends Lots of hugs for her :) you are right hun ~ you are so blessed :)


----------



## future hopes

Thank u so much BREE and RUNNER I'm just so happy, even with all the stress goin on with my family Lilly just makes me melt. She smiled earlier at me for the very first time it was so cute and funny all at the same time:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope everyone is doing well. Think of you all everyday and saying prayers.

I am 37 weeks today, so full term. It is going so quick now and soon :baby: will be here! :happydance:


----------



## future hopes

Happy 37 weeks hun sending u :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Hi all, haven't posted lately but I've been checking in and keeping up to speed. Praying for all of you nearing delivery, all these new little arrivals and everyone on the board! 

I'm almost 23 weeks now, into month 6..... Wow! Times flies! Life has been a little stressful lately and I've been feeling down, but I love the joy each move of my Peanut brings me. I've started some therapy to help deal with the depression and I'm feeling some hope. I'm also starting to find my footing in dealing with the inlaw issues. :) I don't want to jinx myself but I've gone 2 days with no zofran!! However, I'm trading nausea for some nasty rib pain. Trying to not let it get to me, but somedays I get down and feel its so unfair how some of us 'suffer' through while others have a symptom free 9 months. I try think this is Gods way of keeping us in check and grateful for our miracles!

I pray you are all doing well and that God continues to guide you on your journey!
::hugs::


----------



## christylove

Congrats to those that gave birth to their blessing and praying for all you ladies:kiss:


----------



## jewelstar

Hey ladies! Thinking of this wonderful group today! I hope that the Lord is keeping you all in His grace and care! I am anxiously counting down the days (!!) til little man is here. I have been a little miserable lately, but trying to take it all in stride. I know what's at the end will make all of this worth while. Can I ask you ladies to pray for me? I've been so uncomfortable lately and can't sleep-- and unfortunately I'm working until I have the baby. I just need a burst of energy to get through these last few weeks!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## melenarz

Jewel, I'm not even nearing the end yet and running into the discomfort and not sleeping-- you have my prayers Hun! I'm sure like you, I just cherish every move this Peanut makes and focus on that right now, I love it!! Do you have to use all your vacation time for your leave after the arrival or are you able to take off a couple hours just to get a good nap? I did that one morning, took off a Half day and slept all morning (couldn't sleep at night but had no problem during the day....lol!). I hope you can get some rest and energy built up soon!!!


----------



## runnergrl

you got it Jewel! he will be here before you know it!


----------



## jewelstar

Thanks ladies,
I do have a little time that I could use before I go out on leave, but my job is so demanding I would feel bad taking any time off!! Does that make sense? Because after the baby is here, I'll be taking 3 months and also working 1 month from home... Maybe I can convince hubby to take my DS out one evening so I can take a long nap!


----------



## sportysgirl

Jewel sorry your finding this last bit hard. I pray that you get a burst of energy and can push on through. :kiss:


----------



## melenarz

I understand jewel, my job is the same when it comes to demanding! I feel bad too, so I understand completely! I'm taking 3 months off as well, thankfully I do work from home! Prayers coming your way!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Hello lovely ladies!

So sorry I have not posted in weeks. Jaxon was two weeks old yesterday! My water broke during the night, I was awake when it happened so that was kinda cool, we headed to the hospital at 4am and he was born at 11:30am.
8 lbs 7 oz. That was on a Sunday, we went home on Tuesday, but had a doctors appt that Friday to check his weight because I was breast feeding for the first time. He looked jaundice to me so we had bloodwork done and his level came back dangerously high. So he was put into the hospital that day and had to stay 24 hrs. Two days later his level went back up again and the doc had a light bed delivered to the house so he would not have to go back into the hospital. 48 hours later he was in the clear and much better.
I have had to supliment formula because he was not having bowel movements because he was not getting enough breast milk and that was what was keeping his jaundice level up.
ANYWAY, we are past all of that, after many wonderful praying family and friends and the grace of God. 
Jaxon is doing great and I am incredibly in love with him.


----------



## meandmrb2011

Mom To 2 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> So sorry I have not posted in weeks. Jaxon was two weeks old yesterday! My water broke during the night, I was awake when it happened so that was kinda cool, we headed to the hospital at 4am and he was born at 11:30am.
> 8 lbs 7 oz. That was on a Sunday, we went home on Tuesday, but had a doctors appt that Friday to check his weight because I was breast feeding for the first time. He looked jaundice to me so we had bloodwork done and his level came back dangerously high. So he was put into the hospital that day and had to stay 24 hrs. Two days later his level went back up again and the doc had a light bed delivered to the house so he would not have to go back into the hospital. 48 hours later he was in the clear and much better.
> I have had to supliment formula because he was not having bowel movements because he was not getting enough breast milk and that was what was keeping his jaundice level up.
> ANYWAY, we are past all of that, after many wonderful praying family and friends and the grace of God.
> Jaxon is doing great and I am incredibly in love with him.

Congratulations x :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Mom To 2 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> So sorry I have not posted in weeks. Jaxon was two weeks old yesterday! My water broke during the night, I was awake when it happened so that was kinda cool, we headed to the hospital at 4am and he was born at 11:30am.
> 8 lbs 7 oz. That was on a Sunday, we went home on Tuesday, but had a doctors appt that Friday to check his weight because I was breast feeding for the first time. He looked jaundice to me so we had bloodwork done and his level came back dangerously high. So he was put into the hospital that day and had to stay 24 hrs. Two days later his level went back up again and the doc had a light bed delivered to the house so he would not have to go back into the hospital. 48 hours later he was in the clear and much better.
> I have had to supliment formula because he was not having bowel movements because he was not getting enough breast milk and that was what was keeping his jaundice level up.
> ANYWAY, we are past all of that, after many wonderful praying family and friends and the grace of God.
> Jaxon is doing great and I am incredibly in love with him.

Congrats, Mom to 2!!! I'm so happy to hear you are all doing well, especially after that little scare. I'm praying that God will continue to be with you during these precious moments!


----------



## future hopes

Mom To 2 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> So sorry I have not posted in weeks. Jaxon was two weeks old yesterday! My water broke during the night, I was awake when it happened so that was kinda cool, we headed to the hospital at 4am and he was born at 11:30am.
> 8 lbs 7 oz. That was on a Sunday, we went home on Tuesday, but had a doctors appt that Friday to check his weight because I was breast feeding for the first time. He looked jaundice to me so we had bloodwork done and his level came back dangerously high. So he was put into the hospital that day and had to stay 24 hrs. Two days later his level went back up again and the doc had a light bed delivered to the house so he would not have to go back into the hospital. 48 hours later he was in the clear and much better.
> I have had to supliment formula because he was not having bowel movements because he was not getting enough breast milk and that was what was keeping his jaundice level up.
> ANYWAY, we are past all of that, after many wonderful praying family and friends and the grace of God.
> Jaxon is doing great and I am incredibly in love with him.

YAY congratulations hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Mom to 2! Praying for you, Jaxon and your family! :kiss:


----------



## melenarz

Congrats mom!! Will keep little Jaxson in my prayers.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats mom to 2!
Amber had the same issues with jaundice & pooping! She is very happy and healthy now.


----------



## angela2011

Congrats mom to 2 

I finally get the chance to check in this morning. I haven't been on for a while but you have all been in my prayers. Ethan is doing great and is such a blessing. I am still trying to get back to normal and feel like a zombie some days with the lack of sleep but I wouldn't trade it for the world. He is a very good baby I just worry all the time about how much he is eatting the doctor wants him to be at atleast 2 oz at a time but if I get him to take a little over a ounce I am doing good he just will not take 2 ozs no matter what I try. He goes back to the doctor tommorow so please keep him in your prayers. I am praying for you all and so exciting to see all the babies being born God is so Great:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

wow- look at all these new babies! Congrats Mom to 2! sounds like he is just lovely and so happy to hear you are so in love! <3 would love to see a picture of him if you get a chance!

No real news for me. I am 16 weeks tomorrow. My son turns two next week i cant believe it! he really is a BIG BOY now :cry:! I hate how fast they grow! I am just so honored that I get to do it all again with this baby growing in my belly!

God's Blessings to all of you and cant wait to see everyone's babies as they just keep coming!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Lets see if i can get this picture to attach, this is Jaxon on Sunday, he was 2 weeks old that day. I just love his wrinkled head in it, he does that all the time. :)

Runner i Cant believe you are almost 16 weeks!!! It just seems like yesterday we were all rejoycing with your BFP!!


----------



## runnergrl

what a gorgeous boy! Thanks, the time has crawled by for me! :haha:


----------



## sportysgirl

Angela keeping you and Ethan in my prayers hope all goes well at your appointment.

Runner it is great to hear you are well, so excited for you! 

Ladies can you please pray for me and my dog as we have to take her for an operation on her knee 2moro. I am sure she will be fine but I am not looking forward to dropping her off at the vets. :(
Baby and I are doing well, 38 weeks on Friday and midwife appointment 2moro afternoon. :kiss:


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi ladies, I hope that everything is good with you all & I know that I have missed a lot since I haven't been on here really since the birth & death of our beautiful daughter Jessica. I just wanted to stop in to say hi really & that I hope that all is good with you all. I know that I kind of don't belong in this group anymore but I have felt so close to you all and I just wanted to ask you to all keep me in your prayers at the moment, I really know God is in our situation, but I am really also really struggling & am low, so any prayers really appreciated - thank you. 

I genuinely miss you all and wish you all every blessing & love. Blessings to all of you and your families, and babies - whether still due to arrive or have arrived already xx


----------



## runnergrl

YOu ABSOLUTELY belong to this group! Now and always! please dont think for one second that you dont. I will be praying for you, so much. I cant even imagine. Not sure what else to say. We miss you and are all mourning the loss of your daughter with you. She is perfect and safe in the arms of Jesus now, up there with my daughter<3


----------



## melenarz

InChristAlone said:


> Hi ladies, I hope that everything is good with you all & I know that I have missed a lot since I haven't been on here really since the birth & death of our beautiful daughter Jessica. I just wanted to stop in to say hi really & that I hope that all is good with you all. I know that I kind of don't belong in this group anymore but I have felt so close to you all and I just wanted to ask you to all keep me in your prayers at the moment, I really know God is in our situation, but I am really also really struggling & am low, so any prayers really appreciated - thank you.
> 
> I genuinely miss you all and wish you all every blessing & love. Blessings to all of you and your families, and babies - whether still due to arrive or have arrived already xx

I have been thinking about and praying for you and your beautiful daughter. You will ways belong to this group!! Please keep joining us! I will continue to keep you in my prayers......


----------



## runnergrl

could I ask for prayer from you ladies? I am having a really bad day. My car was towed this morning and money is SO very tight right now. I am overdrawn in my checking account and my savings have been drained. I thought this job was going to be enough to pay the bills but it just isnt.


----------



## jewelstar

runnergrl said:


> could I ask for prayer from you ladies? I am having a really bad day. My car was towed this morning and money is SO very tight right now. I am overdrawn in my checking account and my savings have been drained. I thought this job was going to be enough to pay the bills but it just isnt.

Praying that God will increase your finances and that this terribly inconvenient incident will be resolved without much stress and frustration to you and family. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

InChristAlone said:


> Hi ladies, I hope that everything is good with you all & I know that I have missed a lot since I haven't been on here really since the birth & death of our beautiful daughter Jessica. I just wanted to stop in to say hi really & that I hope that all is good with you all. I know that I kind of don't belong in this group anymore but I have felt so close to you all and I just wanted to ask you to all keep me in your prayers at the moment, I really know God is in our situation, but I am really also really struggling & am low, so any prayers really appreciated - thank you.
> 
> I genuinely miss you all and wish you all every blessing & love. Blessings to all of you and your families, and babies - whether still due to arrive or have arrived already xx

InChrist, You absolutely, positively are a part of this group! Please don't feel like you don't belong! I am thinking of you and lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## sportysgirl

In Christ. Of course you belong here. I have been thinking of you and saying prayers. I will continue to pray for you and you OH.

Runner I pray for you and your family and hope that finances improve. 

Love and prayers to you all. :kiss:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Prayers said ladies , :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Praying runner!! I am also asking for prayers. This morning I slipped and fell on ice in my driveway. I've spent the day in the ER being monitored. Baby is fine, however I have a sprained rest and I'm just achy. I am praying that everything stays fine and no changes other than improvement and myself.


----------



## angela2011

In christ you are in my prayers. It is good to hear from you I have been thinking about you and praying for you.

Runner sorry you are having a bad day I am lifting you up in prayer

melenarz sorry about your fall but so glad baby is okay praying for you

Today Ethan weighed 4lbs13oz so he gained 3ozs in a week but the doctor would rather he gain 6 oz in a week so they changed his formula to a high calorie one for premature babies He just had his first bottle of it and did well almost finished 2 ozs:happydance: Thanks ladies for your prayers and I am keeping you all in mine:hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

ya for baby Ethan!!! Grow buddy grow!


----------



## meandmrb2011

angela2011 said:


> In christ you are in my prayers. It is good to hear from you I have been thinking about you and praying for you.
> 
> Runner sorry you are having a bad day I am lifting you up in prayer
> 
> melenarz sorry about your fall but so glad baby is okay praying for you
> 
> Today Ethan weighed 4lbs13oz so he gained 3ozs in a week but the doctor would rather he gain 6 oz in a week so they changed his formula to a high calorie one for premature babies He just had his first bottle of it and did well almost finished 2 ozs:happydance: Thanks ladies for your prayers and I am keeping you all in mine:hugs:

The preemie milk is great .... My daughter was born at 5lb3 and was only 5lb11 when she was 7wks old. I had been solely breast feeding but it just wasnt enough for her to grow . So with the preemie milk she piled the ounces on and was my cute little chunky monkey in no time :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

How are you doimg Meandmr? You have been on my heart lately, and in my prayers. you are so close to holding your precious one!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> How are you doimg Meandmr? You have been on my heart lately, and in my prayers. you are so close to holding your precious one!!

Hey runner. Things have been tough but I,m getting through .... Been starting to pray again . . . It was hard for a long time. Felt very lost in my trial :cry: still separated from my husband . We have only spoken a few times ,he is still making bad choices. But he continues to provide financial support so I'm thankful for that part of his heart that is good. I see my consultant next week so I'm hoping and praying my cervix is ripe enough for either a good sweep or A.R.M induction , if not then I will be booking my elcs for 38weeks. . . I can't wait to meet this baby , she has brought me through a tough few months :hugs:

How are you doing ? How's the pregnancy and your ds :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

I'm starting to struggle. I realized today my angel baby would have been due in 20 days. I am so grateful for my miracle now, but I miss my angel so very much at times. Never knowing if it was a boy or girl, not being able to give a name. I just get sad at times.


----------



## runnergrl

meandmrb2011 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> How are you doimg Meandmr? You have been on my heart lately, and in my prayers. you are so close to holding your precious one!!
> 
> Hey runner. Things have been tough but I,m getting through .... Been starting to pray again . . . It was hard for a long time. Felt very lost in my trial :cry: still separated from my husband . We have only spoken a few times ,he is still making bad choices. But he continues to provide financial support so I'm thankful for that part of his heart that is good. I see my consultant next week so I'm hoping and praying my cervix is ripe enough for either a good sweep or A.R.M induction , if not then I will be booking my elcs for 38weeks. . . I can't wait to meet this baby , she has brought me through a tough few months :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing ? How's the pregnancy and your ds :hugs:Click to expand...

Im doing well. I have a feeling this baby will be much bigger than my first. I hope its not the case but Im already so big and uncomfortbale and Im not even 20 weeks or halfway there yet. My son is taking very well to the idea of baby so far. He kisses my belly often and says, "hi baby" and "brother is hiding in mommy tummy" its actually really cute. No, we dont know the sex yet.

wanted to share a pic of my little "big" boy. He will be 2 on thurday, I cant believe it.
 



Attached Files:







brady 2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## fides

melenarz said:


> I'm starting to struggle. I realized today my angel baby would have been due in 20 days. I am so grateful for my miracle now, but I miss my angel so very much at times. Never knowing if it was a boy or girl, not being able to give a name. I just get sad at times.

awww, :hugs: 

i believe you certainly can give your child a name, though


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> How are you doimg Meandmr? You have been on my heart lately, and in my prayers. you are so close to holding your precious one!!
> 
> Hey runner. Things have been tough but I,m getting through .... Been starting to pray again . . . It was hard for a long time. Felt very lost in my trial :cry: still separated from my husband . We have only spoken a few times ,he is still making bad choices. But he continues to provide financial support so I'm thankful for that part of his heart that is good. I see my consultant next week so I'm hoping and praying my cervix is ripe enough for either a good sweep or A.R.M induction , if not then I will be booking my elcs for 38weeks. . . I can't wait to meet this baby , she has brought me through a tough few months :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing ? How's the pregnancy and your ds :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im doing well. I have a feeling this baby will be much bigger than my first. I hope its not the case but Im already so big and uncomfortbale and Im not even 20 weeks or halfway there yet. My son is taking very well to the idea of baby so far. He kisses my belly often and says, "hi baby" and "brother is hiding in mommy tummy" its actually really cute. No, we dont know the sex yet.
> 
> wanted to share a pic of my little "big" boy. He will be 2 on thurday, I cant believe it.Click to expand...

He is superduper cute !!! :hugs: I feel for you , I have a big baby & a lot of fluid so I'm massive , it's no fun. Get your rest in :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

meandmrb2011 said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> How are you doimg Meandmr? You have been on my heart lately, and in my prayers. you are so close to holding your precious one!!
> 
> Hey runner. Things have been tough but I,m getting through .... Been starting to pray again . . . It was hard for a long time. Felt very lost in my trial :cry: still separated from my husband . We have only spoken a few times ,he is still making bad choices. But he continues to provide financial support so I'm thankful for that part of his heart that is good. I see my consultant next week so I'm hoping and praying my cervix is ripe enough for either a good sweep or A.R.M induction , if not then I will be booking my elcs for 38weeks. . . I can't wait to meet this baby , she has brought me through a tough few months :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing ? How's the pregnancy and your ds :hugs:Click to expand...

Really good to c u on here again hun and I'm so sorry u r goin through a rough time. Sending u meny :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Angela-don't worry hun ure little one will soon pile on the weight. My Lilly was 5lb7 at birth but at 2 weeks old only weighed 4lb 13 she's 6 weeks old now and only weighs 6lb 12oz she had lots of trouble putting on weight at first and doctors were concerned she was in SCBU for 16 days because she had internal bleeding but there so good in there and I truly believe the power of prayer and the amazing doctors saved her life. I also learnt that babies r alot stronger than we think so I just in know ure little one will b fine and will soon start gaining lots of weight that formula
Shud work wonders to. Sending u both:hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz said:


> I'm starting to struggle. I realized today my angel baby would have been due in 20 days. I am so grateful for my miracle now, but I miss my angel so very much at times. Never knowing if it was a boy or girl, not being able to give a name. I just get sad at times.


I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling but I am thinking of you and you are in my prayers. Could you give your angel a name that could be for a boy or girl? :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

melenarz said:


> I'm starting to struggle. I realized today my angel baby would have been due in 20 days. I am so grateful for my miracle now, but I miss my angel so very much at times. Never knowing if it was a boy or girl, not being able to give a name. I just get sad at times.

Thinking of u flower I know wat it's like I lost a baby at 11 weeks that baby wud b 14 yrs old now u will always think and remember that baby but it will get better in time esp wen ure New baby arrives. Lots of love sweety x


----------



## melenarz

sportysgirl said:


> melenarz said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to struggle. I realized today my angel baby would have been due in 20 days. I am so grateful for my miracle now, but I miss my angel so very much at times. Never knowing if it was a boy or girl, not being able to give a name. I just get sad at times.
> 
> 
> I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling but I am thinking of you and you are in my prayers. Could you give your angel a name that could be for a boy or girl? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. I could, but I would be giving it alone. DH just doesn't want to discuss. I know it was hard on him too. I don't feel right doing it alone if that makes sense. I know my baby is with God and I just try to remember that. I know our other halves suffer the loss too, I just know its comepletely different for them than us carrying the little one. 
I'm prYinv the sadness gets better in time.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies!!!

I havent been able to leave a message ina while,however I have been keeping up with messages updates and births.

There are some seriously cute baby pix too!Awww love it!!

The Lord has given me a new assignment!My dh and I have opened our home to our teenage cousin who has gotten into some trouble.We have been trying to pray or him and show him the right way.It is the first time I have had to do mommy duties like making sure he eats and has clean clothes,(cept for when I do it for dh lol).I never really imagined we would do something like this but the opportunity came and the Lord laid this scripture heavily on our hearts.

"So let&#8217;s not get tired of doing what is good. At just the right time we will reap a harvest of blessing if we don&#8217;t give up. Therefore, whenever we have the opportunity, we should do good to everyone&#8212;especially to those in the family of faith."Galatians 6:9,10

After reading that we both knew this was the Lords doing.We are just trying to do whats best for him and we know that in time the Lord will give us the desires of our hearts,in having another baby,if we do not give up.Its hard some days I feel a whole in my heart,as though I just want to cuddle my baby,but I know that the Lord has him and holds him close.So I just stay focused on the work that he HAS given us and try to continue to live to please him in all that I do.

Praying for you all and asking the Lord's blessing on you all and your babies too,I love this group and its members new and old :) your all my special friends :) 

xxxxBreexxxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Its been very quiet on here ~ hw is Everyone? X


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hi Bree :hugs:!! Been in hospital again sun-today. All is ok though . Can I ask for prayer please. Seeing my consultant on Thursday this week . Being examined for possible induction , if not ideal then booking in for elcs , I am HOPING & PRAYING next Tuesday is the date we settle on.x 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## PrincessBree

meandmrb2011 said:


> Hi Bree :hugs:!! Been in hospital again sun-today. All is ok though . Can I ask for prayer please. Seeing my consultant on Thursday this week . Being examined for possible induction , if not ideal then booking in for elcs , I am HOPING & PRAYING next Tuesday is the date we settle on.x
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xx

Hun sorry to hear you been in and out of hospital I will be praying for ur posible. Induction date ~ when was ur due date meant to be ? :) x


----------



## melenarz

Pregnancy wise, baby healthy, I have my days with nausea, but doing ok. It's really hitting me right now, missing my angel. My miracle is kicking away!! Moving almost constantly!

How is everything with your cousin, Bree? Been thinking of you!
Will keep praying for you meandmr. 
Prayers for everyone.....


----------



## runnergrl

Praying Meandmr! I remember how hard it gets towards the end.. You just want baby out! I am in that stage where all I want is to feel my baby move, but soon I am sure he/she will have run out of room and I, too will be uncomfortable and wanting them out! Hugs-sweetheart and i hope you are holding your baby soon. Please keep us updated<3


----------



## meandmrb2011

My due date is march 27 but I am measuring 8wk ahead and I am so miserable now.x thankyou :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't posted in a while but I have been keeping up with everyone and praying for you all. 

Praise report from me - we finally received Amber's passport last week and the two of us are off to South Africa on Friday! I am so excited and simply can't wait! 
Can I make two prayer requests - one: Amber's passport is currently with the police station getting her resident permit put in it. It is supposed to be ready on Thursday or Friday. Please pray that its ready on time! two: please pray for traveling mercies for us. I am quite nervous of flying alone with her. We have two flights, one is 10 hours and the other 8 and a five hour delay between the two. Pretty long for such a little person.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey all. I am almost at 39 weeks and cannot believe very soon our little bundle of joy will be here! Doing ok bit aching but nothing major.

Thinking of you all and pray for you daily.:kiss:


----------



## angela2011

Hello Ladies just got done catching up with the post. Bree I think that is great that your cousin is staying with you he is so blessed to have you and your husband. Meandmrb I am praying for you a safe and healthy delivery soon and you to sportysgirl I know you are both ready and I look forward to the birth announcements. I am keeping all of you in my prayers and future so glad to hear how good your daughter is doing. Beanonorder praying for you and ambers safe travels. Melenarz and runner so glad your babies are doing so well Each and everyone of you ladies on here are in my prayers always.:hugs:


Ethan is doing so well on his new formula and takes the whole two ounces at a time with no problems and gets hungry again after two hours so he is eating so well. He retook his hearing test and his left hear passed but he failed his right ear so we have to take him to another place tommorow we are hoping it is just because he is so tiny and he will be able to pass on the more advance machines.
My daughter has come down with a really bad case of the flu and we took her to the doctor yesterday and was told to seperate her and Ethan completely so I had to take Ethan to stay at my sister house. She lives across the street so he is not that far away but the house is so empty without him. I miss him so much even though I go to visit him often when someone is here to stay with Abigail. Her fever has to be gone for 24 hours before he can come home she is still running one now so he can't come home today either. I am thankful for my sister for watching him and I know she is taking such good care of him but it is so hard to be apart from him especially all night. I thought I would get a good night sleep last night but Abigail kept me up and when she was able to go to sleep I was not because I missed Ethan so bad. Please ladies pray this flu will leave this house and the other kids will not get it and Ethan will be able to come home soon and most of all that Ethan will not get sick because if he was to get it he would have to be in the hospital please just pray that he doesn't get sick.
Praying for you and sending you all love and :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

aww- praying you daughter's fever breaks very soon and that baby Ethan gets to come home ASAP!! so sorry Angela!


----------



## sportysgirl

Angela hope your daughter is feeling better soon and that Ethan can return home. Thinking of you and sending some prayers your way. :kiss:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies! I've been super busy at work lately and haven't really had time to post. It's good to read up on your lives and see how things are progressing with you all.

*Sporty*--- It's almost time!! I pray that God will be with you during these last few days as baby prepares to make his entrance. May you be truly blessed with the arrival of your blessing!

*Bree*-- I'm thinking that God may be using the arrival of your cousin to prepare you for parenthood!! I pray that God will bless this situation and that you and your hubby will be a blessing to your cousin!

*Angela*-- praying for your daughter, that she gets well and that baby Ethan can return home very soon!

*Runner, meandmrb, future, beanonorde*r, thinking of you guys and praying that God will continue to be with you all!


----------



## sportysgirl

How is everyone doing? :kiss:


----------



## meandmrb2011

I'm good my birth plans have changed & I'm now having an elcs on this coming Thursday.


----------



## sportysgirl

meandmrb2011 said:


> I'm good my birth plans have changed & I'm now having an elcs on this coming Thursday.

Wow hope all goes well, will be thinking of you. :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies,

Bless you all!!

I am soo happy for Me&MrB2011 that your baby will arrive on Thursday we pray for the hand of God to be upon you as you deliver your miracle 

I am excited for all the mommies on here new moms and those who are making another addition to their family 

BeanOrder-Please do let us know how your move to SA goes!You are in our continued prayers!

Sporty-Your finally there 5 days to go!!!AMEN Lord!!I cant wait to hear some good news from you and finally,whether you are team blue or yellow ;) let us know how we can pray for you when time comes.

Jewel- ;) thank you for that hun I truly believe I am being prepared for greater things.I am loving taking care of my family right now and I know that this is linked to the ministry that God is calling me to.9 days to full term sis.. i do hope you are starting to slow down a little hun,let us know how we can keep praying for you xx

Melenarz,Runner,Future-Mwaaaah!How are you ladies?

Angela-Any news on baby Ethan and your daughter also??Let us know!!

Momto2- I know you are busy-still thinking of you

InChrist-We LOVE you sis xx Ladies please continue to pray for our sister 

Ladies, in the UK it is Mothers day.My dh is so kind he took me out for mothers day yesterday and pampered me all day.He also attempted to cook and cleaned the house.He said that he is not sure how I am taking care of him and our cousin and keeping the house going as well as having a job and church ministry.He said that he realises now how hard it all is and wants to help me out more.That was a blessing :).

To all you wonderful mommies out there,may God bless your ministry as a mother,whether it be to natural children,spiritual children or adopted children.May God lead you as you raise children who God will call His own.Bless you as you fulfill your calling as a prophetess,speaking the promises of God into being,over the lives of your children.May God comfort the hearts of those who are yet to have the child that God promised,may He heal the hearts of those who have lost children.May the Lord strengthen the mothers with lots of responsibilities to juggle.May He give them sweet rest,His joy and His peace.

You ladies all inspire me.Lots of love to you all!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

meandmrb2011 said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs:

good luck! prayers are with you for Thursday! I bet you are so excited!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies :hugs:
> 
> good luck! prayers are with you for Thursday! I bet you are so excited!!Click to expand...

Thankyou ,yes I am very excited and also nervous :dohh::haha:


----------



## jewelstar

meandmrb2011 said:


> I'm good my birth plans have changed & I'm now having an elcs on this coming Thursday.

Just TWO more days!! Praying that delivery will be smooth sailing and you get to hold your precious LO in your arms soon!!


----------



## runnergrl

jewelstar said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> I'm good my birth plans have changed & I'm now having an elcs on this coming Thursday.
> 
> Just TWO more days!! Praying that delivery will be smooth sailing and you get to hold your precious LO in your arms soon!!Click to expand...

Could be two more days for you too! Never know. ;). Can't wait to see both of your gorgeous blessings!


----------



## jewelstar

I'm hoping it could be two more days for me!! I had a wonderful midwife appointment today, with all things pointing towards little bubs coming soon (low, mushy cervix, 1cm dilated). Praying that he'll come soon!! :)


----------



## jewelstar

Well ladies, We're STILL here!! lol... I thought things were beginning to move along Tuesday and yesterday, but today, nothing! Trying to be patient and trust God's timing, even though I'm so anxious to meet my little guy.

Meandmrb-- Praying that everything went well for you today and you are holding your little one in your arms as I type. May God bless you and your little miracle!

How's everyone else? It's been REALLY quite on here lately!


----------



## sportysgirl

Jewel, sorry things have slowed down, but like you say trust in gods timing. I am sure you LO will be here soon. 

Had a midwife appointment today and all good baby in perfect position so hoping that it will be here soon cant wait to see if it will be a boy or girl! 

Meandmrb hope all is going well with you have been thinking and praying for you. :kiss:


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies. Sorry i havent hot time to read through all the new posts but i will wen i do get time.

Ladies plz plz plz can i get u all to prey for my grandad. Hes back in hospital again and he os so very ill. My uncle and my num dont think he will get better this time but im trying to stay positive and trust in god that he will rid my grandad of this horrible illness. Plz ladies all the hope i have is in god and prayers i really dont want to lose my grandad as ive only just got him back in my life again after 9 yrs of a family fall out. Olz ladies can u prey for my grandad. I dont know where else to turn:cry:


----------



## jewelstar

Thanks, Sporty... this waiting part feels JUST like the TWW!!! Just can't wait to hold my little guy in my arms!


----------



## sportysgirl

Future praying for your grandad and family. x


----------



## jewelstar

future hopes said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry i havent hot time to read through all the new posts but i will wen i do get time.
> 
> Ladies plz plz plz can i get u all to prey for my grandad. Hes back in hospital again and he os so very ill. My uncle and my num dont think he will get better this time but im trying to stay positive and trust in god that he will rid my grandad of this horrible illness. Plz ladies all the hope i have is in god and prayers i really dont want to lose my grandad as ive only just got him back in my life again after 9 yrs of a family fall out. Olz ladies can u prey for my grandad. I dont know where else to turn:cry:

Future, I am praying that your grand dad will make a speedy recovery and that your relationship with him can continue to grow and flourish!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies,

I have been following all the requests that have been made 

Special prayers going out for MeandMrb today.May the Lord bring forth your baby in safety and peace ;)

Jewel and Sporty-Im excited that it is any day now for you ladies!!!!!!Lord make it happen asap lol,we love all of our bnb nieces and nephews lol there is nothing more exciting then celebrating new life together :)

Melenarz,Runner-How are you ladies progressing this week?xx

Future I am soo sorry to hear about your grandad :( I will be keep him in prayer hun,try to stay strong xx

Angela-how are you hun please do let us know how the baby is doing and your daughter too xx 

AFM it has been an interesting week-I have had some pain in my left side similar to where my ectopic was and its gone now but I had lost track of my cycle and was wondering exactly what waas going on :( but its passed now and I am still waiting for my period as I have a few days left to go on this cycle I thank God that He is in control.I did hope that it would be good news tho but I know either way,God will come through for me in His timing and way.In the meantime He has a way of keeping me very busy working for Him and that -I wouldnt change for the world !

Love and blessings to you all and im looking forward to all the amazing updates that are to come!

Love and blessings all!

Bree


----------



## fides

prayers, Bree - must be nerve-wracking - even though we know God is in control, we still like to know what His plans are, don't we? :haha:


----------



## Hope2302

Hello ladies! Didn't know this group existed, I am joining already. So I am just going to give a brief history about my pregnancies. My daughter came unexpectedly at 24 wks 5 days weighing 1pound 4 ounces everything went smoothly until then but after 93 days in hospital, she was home. Now a vibrant toddler with no issues whatsoever. My second pregnancy went smoothly until 21 weeks when after routine scans it was discovered that my cervix was 0.7mm, funelling and dilated. I have been on bed rest ever since with a stitch in place and of course God's grace seeing me through. God has just been awesome and I and my care practitioners never thought I'd get this far but God has been working hard on my behalf. I do hope to be an active member of this group and get to know you all.

I am off to catch up on all your stories.x


----------



## melenarz

Welcome Hope! Will be keeping you in my prayers. 
Sorry I haven't posted, I have been reading all the updates, rejoicing and praying with all you wonderful ladies. 
I've been a roller coaster lately. Dealing with inlaws, my parents, work, etc. I'm now into my 26th week and everything seems to be going great! Other than I need to just let things go and deal with the overwhelming anxiety I have over everything right now. Believe it or not, the anxiety isn't so much over the pregnancy as much as it is everyone around me adding uneeded stress to my life. And we found this week my husband has to go to Germany for a week for work in mid July-- so now I am praying baby comes on time if not slightly early. I'm due June 25. I don't want the baby to be 1 or 2 weeks old Nd him be gone. However, my cousins son is 10 and he is going to stay Nd help me while my husband is gone. He is an only child Nd my cousin and I are super close, so this is almost like a sibling to him nd he cannot wait. If its not a girl I'm afraid he will be deveatated!! He will be my protector while my husband travels, I'm very lucky!! He will also keep my inlaws T bay! Lol! I know they mean well, but they are about to drive me insane right now!!!
I have started in counseling and it is helping quite a bit to raise my mood, our next step is the anxiety and worry. I need lots of prayer here as I e dealt with it for years and honestly don't know how to live without it. 

I hope and pray you are all well and I am so excited to see all these new arrivals coming this month!!!


----------



## fertiliciousx

Hi ladies :hi:, another newbie here. Hope I can join in.

Just stumbled upon this thread..it's 2am and I can't sleep. Just spent the last hour or so trying to catch up on what's been going on on this thread. I was subscribed to the Christian ladies - ttc thread but thank God for my miracle and bringing this far. 

A little bit about me
My hubby and I were told we both had fertility issues after 1 year of ttc and that the only way to conceive was to do ICSI IVF which was scheduled for December. Everything was set and all i had to do was show up at the clinic when AF came but to God be the glory it never did. Got my natural BFP 16th Nov 2012. Because I had been waiting for the IVF I pretty much didn't do anything no meds/vits, no ovulation monitoring, bd'ed only twice or 3ce that cycle. It was all God. I went through the 1st trimester phase of praying not to miscarry. I'm so blessed and grateful to say I just had my 20week scan on Monday and I'm having a little baby girl and everything is normal and healthy.


I can see only a few members are active now in the thread. Congratulations to the new moms and mom-to-bes.

Thanks Bree for creating this thread. I'm glad I found it.


----------



## jewelstar

Hi and welcome, Hope2302 and Fertilicious!! Glad to have you join us and share your stories with us! Praying that God will continue to be with you and your precious growing miracles!


----------



## Hope2302

@ melenarz, good to meet you. I pray that the counselling helps and the anxiety and worries be lifted in Jesus name. I ask for God's peace to reside and be upon you. Amen.
@ fertilicious, I am so glad for you that God came through and you were able to conceive even after the medical reports. I am praying for an uneventful pregnancy free of complications. Amen
@ jewel star. Thank u. I see you are almost there. Wishing you a safe delivery.


----------



## sportysgirl

Morning ladies! Welcome to Hope2302 and Fertilicious. Great to hear your stories and know that god is looking after you and your LOs.

melenarz praying for you, you OH and LO. Its so exciting that you are 26 weeks were did that time go?

Bree praying for you, I am sure god has some exciting plans ahead for you!

Its due date today! :happydance: No twinges as yet, saw the midwife yesterday and everything as it should be baby in perfect position and engaged ready to go. She offered me a stretch and sweep, but I declined. I am sure baby will come when its ready! 

Thinking of you all, you are always in my prayers. :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

Welcome to all the new ladies!! and Sporty, I cant believe you turned that down.. by the time I was 37 weeks, I was begging to have anything done that would help speed the process along! :haha: Hopefully I am not as impatient this time and can relax and let baby come when baby is ready!
Has anyone heard from Meand Mr? I hope everything went smoothly with her delivery yesterday!!

:hugs: to all and I cant wait to see the new babies that are being born to my mommy friends in this thread!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Amen Lord I am so excited about the new ladies !!!

Welcome to Hope and Fertilicious :) Thankyou for joining us .The ladies in this group are amazing inspiring women of God ! Most of all we are praying women and were excited to add you to our prayer list :) Thank You for sharing your testimonys with us we are lookin forward to.gettin to you both more xx

Thank God some of you have hit the due date!!!!FATHER let their births be easy and their babies come forth safely :) 

So excited about this weekend and about God.I dunno why but I just am.expectant about God !!! 

Fides lool you are so on track!I knw God is up to.somethin but id loove to know how and when!!!lool.but He is good !!

So excited about hearing more about new births and in meantime i will pray for u Other ladies who have made requests 
:) xxxxx


----------



## jewelstar

Meandmrb posted on the 3rd trimester board yesterday. Everything went smoothly and I think she said she'd give a birth story when she had time.

It's D-day, Sporty!!! Hoping baby doesn't keep you waiting too much longer! Prayers for a safe delivery!!


----------



## jewelstar

Here's the link to her post: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1777665-islay-mary-has-arrived.html


----------



## PrincessBree

That is awesome news!!!!Praise be unto our God ! :)


----------



## angela2011

Hey ladies I have missed you all and have not had a chance to get on for awhile. Ethan got to come home last Friday as my daughter was doing much better and then on Sunday my son woke up running a 103 fever and had the flu. Ethan also had a bad cough sneezing stopped up nose but never got a fever. I took him to the hospital because he was choking so bad but he only had a cold not the flu. It was a rough week but he is doing so much better now. And my other son is over his flu and right now everyone is healthy. Ethan is eating well and gaining weight he is up to 6lbs 1oz as of Tuesday so they are very pleased with his weight gain and he passed his hearing test finally. Thank you all for your prayers I am so thankful that everyone is healthy now. I can't believe that Jewel and sportys are still waiting for their deliveries I just knew when I signed back on that they would be birth announcements but I am excited for the both of you and can't wait to hear both of your birth announcements. Congrats to MeandMrbean Future I am praying for your granddad and welcome to the new ladies. I am praying for you all:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Ladies, could please ask for prayers tonight that I do not completely lose my sanity with my inlaws and that I can have the grace of God to deal with them in a civil manner? I feel like it just keeps getting worse, to the point it is making me physically ill. I thank God I got into counseling when I did, but right now, my appointment Friday will not be here soon enough!!!
Thank you all, you are all amazing and even though I don't respond individually, I love hearing all the many ways God is working in your lives and blessing you all so greatly!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hello ladies! Welcome to all the newbies!

Sorry I haven't written in a while. I tried a while ago and it didn't seem to post, so apologies if I'm repeating myself!
Amber and I are safely in South Africa! We have been here a week and its been incredible. She was fantastic on the flights although it was very long! I am starting to miss my dh now. But this has actually been harder on him - he didn't realise just how much he was going to miss us. 
Tomorrow I am going down to spend the night with my friend who had twins two weeks before I gave birth. We've been friends for 22 years and I just can't wait to have some fun with her and all the babies!

Congrats to those who's bundles have arrived and GL to those still waiting!


----------



## melenarz

Bean- your 'sleepover' sounds like loads of fun!! I'm sure dh is missing you something awful. My dh has to go to Germany for work in July, we are due June 25..... He's already worried about missing us! Prayers for your dh as well. Will he get to be with you soon?


----------



## runnergrl

Bean I have always wanted to go to South Africa! My Granmother in law is a world traveler and have literally been everywhere imaginable, and that, by far is her favorite place on earth! Im sorry you are there without your husband, that must be really tough! Hope your family is re-united very soon!!

Melanarz- You know I completely relate on the tough in-law situation. I know we briefly spoke on a few of my experiences and yours, but it is going to be even more of a challenge once the baby gets here. just try to lay down some ground rules, even though they might be disregarded, the best you can do is try.. then you will be re-stating your original point when the time comes if that makes sense. I will continue to pray God's blessing on that situation as I know it can be so challenging as I deal with it on a daily basis as well! :hugs: honey-<3


----------



## PrincessBree

Angela-I am so glad to hear that the baby is doing great and normality has resumed in your household 

Melenarz & Angela-In the start of our marriage and pretty much up until last year I had serious issues with my inlaws.I found dh's mom to be controlling,interfering and down right rude :( .It was pretty difficult to get along so I gave God thanx that they live out of town.In all of that the Lord told me to reach out to my mil!?and try to get to know her,her human side etc. I did just that I offered that we should go into the city and go shopping together which we did.However there was still a weird atmosphere there.I knew that we were going in the right direction,sending emails now and again,and texts here and there but it took TIME,for any kind of relationship to be built.The long and short of it is-we are just too different.But God can heal any relationship regardless of differences!So I kept trying to reach out as the Lord led me to and eventually after nearly 3 years,mil started to treat me with respect and we began to have a relationship.I have warmed to her somewhat.I understand that she may get on my nerve with her comments at times,BUT she is just a mom.JUst like my mom or somebody elses.I guess because she hasnt boughht me up I dont have as much grace as my dh to deal with her but he is used to her.Anywho I know and believe that with prayer God can mend any relationship.He is able to do that.I will for sure be praying for you guys!And remember me also ladies as I still get a little weak in this area at times too!

Sporty&Jewel- ANy baby news yet?

BeanOrder-SOunds like you are having a fabulous time in SA.I have met quite a few people from SA here in London.They are always so kind and funny lol.Hope you and your friend have a great time!Have you any new pix of AMber would love to see how shes doing now,that cute little button!


----------



## sportysgirl

Bree no baby news yet. 

Been catching up with friends and putting my feet up. Getting very excited to meet our LO!


----------



## jewelstar

No baby news for me yet, ladies! I am due to have an appointment tomorrow (when I'll be 40 weeks exactly) and am hopefully getting a sweep. I am so anxious to meet my little guy, and my 5 year old can't wait! I've been so proud of him for being so patient, but I know he's so ready to meet his little brother. I hope I can log on tomorrow (or Wednesday) and give you ladies some wonderful news!. In the meantime, I'm just sitting here waiting! :)


----------



## runnergrl

Praying for all the new babies being born to the mommies of this thread!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies can i ask.for prayers today ? 

After being in significant pain in my lower left side for a week af got me last night.Most months I am ok around this time but I guess I had hoped that this would be my month for BFP.

I am feeling as though dh & I should go ahead and investigate our fertility issues now & not wait until June as recommended ~ if there is something wrong I would want to know sooner rather Than later!

Prayers are Really needed for us at this time if possible?I know the Lord is going to use this testimony to reach many but actually living it is anotha thing Its extremely difficult XxxxxX


----------



## jewelstar

Praying for you and DH, Bree-- that the Lord would guide the doctors as they look into your guys' issues, and hopefully find none! :)


----------



## runnergrl

absolutely Bree! you got it! 

can I make a confession? every time I see that you have posted, I hope and pray that you are announcing your BFP! <3 It will happen for you love!


----------



## fides

prayers, Bree!!


----------



## angela2011

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies can i ask.for prayers today ?
> 
> After being in significant pain in my lower left side for a week af got me last night.Most months I am ok around this time but I guess I had hoped that this would be my month for BFP.
> 
> I am feeling as though dh & I should go ahead and investigate our fertility issues now & not wait until June as recommended ~ if there is something wrong I would want to know sooner rather Than later!
> 
> Prayers are Really needed for us at this time if possible?I know the Lord is going to use this testimony to reach many but actually living it is anotha thing Its extremely difficult XxxxxX

sending prayers up for you Bree. You are going to be a great mother and I know it is hard waiting each month for that BFP. I tried for 4 years before I had my first child and had to use fertility drugs and this last baby I tried for over a year and had to use the clomid again. I agree if you and husband are ready now I would go ahead and investigate any issues instead of waiting until June. I am praying for you and will rejoice with you when you get your BFP because I know you will get one it is just a question of when. Hugs and much love:hugs: Just know we are all here for you


----------



## melenarz

Prayers Bree!


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies 

Thank you for the prayers and encouragement they literally bought tears to my eyes x 

It was encouraging to hear that I am not.the only one who has had to walk this journey before x I know that God is working :)

Glad you all ladies are great!I am now often checking in for baby announcement .May God cover us our families our children and every situation relating to our lives :) 

Have a blessed day all ! 

Bree xx


----------



## runnergrl

Sporty had her baby!!!! Ill let her share the adorable name and details:). Yay-praise God!!


----------



## PrincessBree

O my goodness !!I am.soooo excited :) this News has made my day I was trying to be nosey and.snoop around threads for info but couldnt find anythin lool Runner you are a tease ! 

Sporty we loove you and congratulations sweety much love to you and baby and dh from all of us b&b aunties :) xxxxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Runner you should definitely make a trip to South Africa! I know I sound biased but it truly is a beautiful country to see.
Bree I'll add some photo's at the end here! Praying for you. 
My time with my friend was amazing! I will say its very tiring with three babies! She is suffering from PND so I am so proud of how well she is actually coping with the twins.

As promised here are some photo's:
1. Amber at 11 weeks
2. Amber with the twins
3. Getting ready to board the flight from Dubai to Durban
4. Amber at 9 weeks (I just love this smile!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1735.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1749.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1682.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1666.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Runner you should definitely make a trip to South Africa! I know I sound biased but it truly is a beautiful country to see.
> Bree I'll add some photo's at the end here! Praying for you.
> My time with my friend was amazing! I will say its very tiring with three babies! She is suffering from PND so I am so proud of how well she is actually coping with the twins.
> 
> As promised here are some photo's:
> 1. Amber at 11 weeks
> 2. Amber with the twins
> 3. Getting ready to board the flight from Dubai to Durban
> 4. Amber at 9 weeks (I just love this smile!)

o my goodness!!!Princess Amber is soo beautiful!!!Her cute little smile sure did put a bright smile on my face!The glory of God is on her for sure!!

Your friend is so blessed to have your support :hugs: xx

Thanx for your support hun many blessings to you hun xxxxx


----------



## meandmrb2011

So exciting to see all these new little blessings :cloud9:


----------



## runnergrl

meandmrb2011 said:


> So exciting to see all these new little blessings :cloud9:

How are YOU??? how is YOUR little darling? we need pics of her too!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey my lovely ladies!

As runner mentioned our baby was born on Tuesday at 12.14 weighing 7lb 4.
It was a girl and her name is Poppy. She is beautiful and we are both doing very well. We are very blessed.:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well. Pics soon :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

Awwwww Sporty!!!Well done we Thank God for your baby girl ! What a blessing!!!!:) :):):)

Poppy is a beautiful name we cant wait to.c pix :) 

Xx


----------



## jewelstar

Yay Sporty!!! I'm so glad things went well with your delivery!!! Praying that God will bless you and baby especially during these early days!!!


----------



## angela2011

sportysgirl said:


> Hey my lovely ladies!
> 
> As runner mentioned our baby was born on Tuesday at 12.14 weighing 7lb 4.
> It was a girl and her name is Poppy. She is beautiful and we are both doing very well. We are very blessed.:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Pics soon :kiss:

so happy for you. I love the name and can't wait to see pictures. Enjoy your baby girl:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Beautiful names, gorgeous babies!! So happy and excited for everyone!'


----------



## meandmrb2011

runnergrl said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> So exciting to see all these new little blessings :cloud9:
> 
> How are YOU??? how is YOUR little darling? we need pics of her too!!Click to expand...

Hi !! :hugs:

I am doing ok ,healing really well so praise God for that :thumbup: Islay is a little gem and gets easier and more settled every day . She is a blessing :cloud9:

How are you feeling ?:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fides

sportysgirl said:


> Hey my lovely ladies!
> 
> As runner mentioned our baby was born on Tuesday at 12.14 weighing 7lb 4.
> It was a girl and her name is Poppy. She is beautiful and we are both doing very well. We are very blessed.:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Pics soon :kiss:

all glory to God - congratulations!!


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!! We are STILL here!! I had a biophysical sonogram yesterday to monitor bubs-- everything's fine! He's just snug in there! I have another one on Monday, just to check up on things (if he doesn't come before then) and then I am due to be induced on Tuesday morning! So even if baby decides to hang out, he only has 4 more days left!!

I'm glad to see that everyone's doing well, and I hope to update you all soon with some exciting news! :)


----------



## melenarz

Prayers for you jewel! Maybe he'll come this weekend.... :)


----------



## melenarz

Ladies, could I ask for prayer for the family of Casey? I do not know her personally, but a lot of my friends back home do. She is 32 years old, has two small children and has been missing since Sunday. Unfortunately, they do not believe she is still alive. It just breaks my heart to think of her 2 young boys having to grow up without the love of their mommy. I know these things unfortunately occur much more often than we like to admit, and I know God has a purpose behind it, we will never understand while here on earth, but it just hits home and becomes so much more 'real' when it is someone from your hometown area. When people you know are involved in the search.


----------



## jewelstar

melenarz said:


> Ladies, could I ask for prayer for the family of Casey? I do not know her personally, but a lot of my friends back home do. She is 32 years old, has two small children and has been missing since Sunday. Unfortunately, they do not believe she is still alive. It just breaks my heart to think of her 2 young boys having to grow up without the love of their mommy. I know these things unfortunately occur much more often than we like to admit, and I know God has a purpose behind it, we will never understand while here on earth, but it just hits home and becomes so much more 'real' when it is someone from your hometown area. When people you know are involved in the search.

Oh no! This is so sad!!! Praying for Casey's family and that God works a miracle!


----------



## PrincessBree

Me&mrb~Islay is beautiful hun :) God bless you and baby Its so great to hear that she is sleeping well!Hope you can get plenty of rest!

Melenarz~hun will pray for your friend this is extremely sad News I pray God will be with the family of Casey at this time 

Jewel~Excited about the next few days!Seems like baby is just hanging out ! How cute :) I pray this weekend will go by quickly and that God would make these next few days as comfortable as possible as you wait for the arrival of your bundle of Joy :) xx 

Afm.I have a prayer request ~ Plssss would you ladies pray that there will be peace in my home as you all know we have opened our home to my teenage cousin For the most part he is very well behaved however at times he can be a rude hormonal teenager and will not listen to our countless requests to keep the place clean!We do not ask much of him~ only that he spreads his bed and washes the dinner plates when it is his turn and yet he has been very rude about this! My Lord I know the Lord is teaching us but pls pray that we will have patience with him and authority to discipline him Accordingly.Thanks ladies 

Bree xx


----------



## jewelstar

PrincessBree said:


> Me&mrb~Islay is beautiful hun :) God bless you and baby Its so great to hear that she is sleeping well!Hope you can get plenty of rest!
> 
> Melenarz~hun will pray for your friend this is extremely sad News I pray God will be with the family of Casey at this time
> 
> Jewel~Excited about the next few days!Seems like baby is just hanging out ! How cute :) I pray this weekend will go by quickly and that God would make these next few days as comfortable as possible as you wait for the arrival of your bundle of Joy :) xx
> 
> Afm.I have a prayer request ~ Plssss would you ladies pray that there will be peace in my home as you all know we have opened our home to my teenage cousin For the most part he is very well behaved however at times he can be a rude hormonal teenager and will not listen to our countless requests to keep the place clean!We do not ask much of him~ only that he spreads his bed and washes the dinner plates when it is his turn and yet he has been very rude about this! My Lord I know the Lord is teaching us but pls pray that we will have patience with him and authority to discipline him Accordingly.Thanks ladies
> 
> Bree xx

Praying for you Bree!! I can't imagine how difficult is must be to have a hormonal teenager in your house!!! Praying that God will continue to bless your household and that your cousin will start obeying those simple rules without being rude!


----------



## angela2011

Jewel what wonderful news. I am praying for you a great delivery.:hugs:

melenarz I will be keeping the Casey family in my prayers:hugs:

Bree I am praying for you. My nephew came to live with me for over a year when he was 14 and it was a lot to get used to and sometimes we butted heads and he had his rude moody spells as well. Good news is we are really close today and he is now married with a baby and visits me all the time. My oldest son will be a teenager next week and I am not looking forward to the teenage years.
Big hugs to you for taking on a teenager :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Here is a picture of Poppy just 3 days old! 

Hope you are all ok. :kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

adorable!!


----------



## PrincessBree

O my goodness Sporty!!She is just perfect :) sooo cute xx


----------



## angela2011

sportysgirl said:


> Here is a picture of Poppy just 3 days old!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. :kiss:

she is so pretty:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Just wanted to send an update, I asked prayers for Casey's family earlier this week. Her body was recovered early this morning. It just breaks my heart that young children must go through such a tragic experience. I guess this is where having faith and trusting God can't be more important. I hope and pray my baby will never have to face something like this. It scares the daylights out of me. So much sadness in the world. I guess these at the times we must focus on the sunshine and our faith. 

Praying for all you wonderful ladies and your LO's this morning!! Have a blessed Sunday.


----------



## PrincessBree

Sis this is extremly sad News and her family her sons especially are in my heart and im praying for them all .Also asking that justice will be Served in this situation xx


----------



## runnergrl

so sad to hear Mel...

I have happy news.. here is my SON! :)

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/450391D9-C061-476E-BE62-DDA56105C39B-25265-00000903FE05095D_zps79f1f3c2.jpg


----------



## melenarz

Amazing runner!!!! SOO very exciting! What does your son think about getting a brother?? :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Amazing hunni soooo happy for you hun that is so amazing !!!! :) Have you thought of any names just yet ? :)


----------



## runnergrl

Brady is going to be a great big brother. He is happy about it, but I think there will be a bit of jealousy for sure. right now he is very needy about mommy's attention <3

Yes- we have narrowed our name choices down to Brooks and Dylan. He will have his daddy's name as his middle name. Christian <3


----------



## jewelstar

sportysgirl said:


> Here is a picture of Poppy just 3 days old!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. :kiss:

Sporty, she is adorable!!! :)


----------



## jewelstar

Yay Runner!!! Two boys!!! How exciting!! Maybe you and I wil have a lot of boy stories to share with each other!! :)


----------



## angela2011

keeping the Casey family in my prayers so sad to hear

Runner congrats. on having a boy :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Runner~ loving the name Dylan & Christian (has been a Long time fave of mine :) excited for u hun xx 

Angela ~ Seeing the cutest profile pic of Ethan :) he looks so adorable xx

Jewel ~ thinking of you lovely :) cant wait 2 hear some good News soon ! :) 
Ladies this weekend has been such a challenge for dh and I.I Thank God that He is able to keep us protected and under His shelter.I must say ladies there is no God like our God May we all rest in Him this day.I ask that our Lord will cover us all our dh and our families too ,even as we remember the Passover or Easter (whichever you call it ) on this week .This is a Holy week set aside for us to remember the greatest sacrifice anyone could ever make for us .Its because of His sacrifice that we are able to live such blessed lives.Lets remember to give Him the praise this week!

I love all.of you ladies :)


----------



## runnergrl

Love you too Bree!! <3!!

We have ended up choosing the name Brooks Christian for our little boy. Im in love with him and i LOVE his name!! 

My sonS Brooks and Brady! Ahhhhhhh!!!!! SO Blessed!! :cloud9:


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi all :)

16 weeks along with the triplets,I started feeling them at 9 weeks,
I got my first teeny kicks at the top of my belly this morning,was cute!

heres the belly

https://i48.tinypic.com/2i0rfo5.jpg


----------



## melenarz

Wow!! Triplets!! How amazing! Glad you are here and prayers to you and your little ones!

Bree, many prayers for you and your family. And for all you lovely ladies!

Runner-- LOVE the name! I can't wait to see this little guy, and I'm certain Brady will be an amazing big brother!!! We have some names in mind, but give. The conversation I had with you, we aren't sharing, which is not a popular choice!


----------



## sportysgirl

Brightstar, trpilets that is an amazing gift! Hope you are doing well.

Runner a little boy how gorgeous and what a lovely name. How are you feeling?

melenarz how are things going with you? 

Jewel any signs of LO on its way?

Bree hope you are well.

How is everyone else doing?

AFM Poppy is doing really well, she is very contented and we are feeling very blessed with our gorgeous daughter. :happydance: God is great!


----------



## runnergrl

Im feeling pretty great actually. The belly is getting quite hard and itchy at times-haha! Hoping to feel more movement soon as just feeling flutters still. Im ready for proper kicks!

Bright-congrats on the triplets!! Feeling movement at 9 weeks??? wow- thats amazing


----------



## jewelstar

sportysgirl said:


> Brightstar, trpilets that is an amazing gift! Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Runner a little boy how gorgeous and what a lovely name. How are you feeling?
> 
> melenarz how are things going with you?
> 
> Jewel any signs of LO on its way?
> 
> Bree hope you are well.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> AFM Poppy is doing really well, she is very contented and we are feeling very blessed with our gorgeous daughter. :happydance: God is great!

No signs that baby is coming.. I will be induced tomorrow morning at 8 am. So excited!! :) Hoping to update you ladies soon!!


----------



## Brightstarshi

Oh my Jewel..you must be so excited!!!you will soon hold your baby...aww:)
hey runner girl.
I got my first little kick this morning...it was so small!!!!bet you will get yours soon :)

sporty she is just adorable...give her an extra hug from me.

thanks melen,how far along are you?


----------



## runnergrl

jewelstar said:


> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> Brightstar, trpilets that is an amazing gift! Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Runner a little boy how gorgeous and what a lovely name. How are you feeling?
> 
> melenarz how are things going with you?
> 
> Jewel any signs of LO on its way?
> 
> Bree hope you are well.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> AFM Poppy is doing really well, she is very contented and we are feeling very blessed with our gorgeous daughter. :happydance: God is great!
> 
> No signs that baby is coming.. I will be induced tomorrow morning at 8 am. So excited!! :) Hoping to update you ladies soon!!Click to expand...

Good luck! Prayers that everything goes smoothly and labor isn't too hard on you! :hugs: can't wait to see baby!!


----------



## jewelstar

Thanks everyone!!!

Welcome Brightstarshi!!! You will LOVE being a part of this group!! God has really brought some awesome ladies together here!


----------



## Brightstarshi

prayers for you and baby :)are you all organised?


----------



## melenarz

Brightstar, I'm 27 weeks! This lo has been dancing all day! Seems like I ha don't gotten a 5 minute break, I have a cold so I'm tired and its been a little trying, but I'm trying to cherish every punch and kick and annoyance I've felt today!!!

Runner, you'll be feeling little Brooks all over the place very soon, I'm certain!

Jewel-- yay!!! I can't wait to hear all about your amazing little guy and to see pictures. You must be so excited! Will be praying!


----------



## PrincessBree

Brightstarshi~I am.so excited to have you join us!Really this is the most inspiring strong bunch of women!!You are more than Welcome and O my goodness triplets?!Loool that is AMAZING!!!! What a blessing!!You must have been so surprised!!!What was your reaction when you found out? :) 

Jewel ~ im gettin so excited for you hun lool anyone would think Its my day lool im literally like yaaay any moment now or Tommorow !!!I still find it fascinating that you go into the hospital with nothin but an overnight bag and expectation and you leave with a baby !!Itz awesome !!

Melenarz ~ Aww thanx for.prayers hun hope your doing ok ?Any change with in laws?

Sporty ~ :) :) :) :) I am so happy for you that Poppy is content and peaceful Aww ,she must get that from you as whenever I think of you I think of peace and calmness lol !You and dh are extremely blessed !!!


----------



## jewelstar

Brightstarshi said:


> prayers for you and baby :)are you all organised?

Yup, all organized... just doing some last minute cleaning!


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi ladies

well what a lovely bunch you are :)
so so very happy for all of us with our bumps and our babies.

Thankyou God x

Melen!!!wow that means you are third tri now?congrats :)
how you feeling?

PrincessBee,thankyou so much,to be honest I wasn't surprised,I had strong suspicions before we found out for sure.

Jewel..what can I say!!!can't wait to hear your baby news :)

All is well here.Been a great day,celebrated 16 weeks pregnancy anyway and everyway possible.I am blessed with a great husband and 2 very beautiful boys.
we have had another day in paradise.

love and blessing to all x


----------



## melenarz

Brightstar-- it's been rough, but overall I've loved it! Just in the last few weeks I've gotten past the mornin sickness. Now it's heartburn, sciatic pain and my doc thinks I have Costacondritis in my ribs (inflammation in the cartilage). That's really painful but I'm learning to manage and enjoying every kick and punch! The reality is setting in now and I am starting to get scared/anxious about labor and delivery....

Bree- mil is still on my last nerve. I just thank God DH sees and understands why I feel how I do. I told him she is going to wind up with her feelings hurt and be basically says if she does she will have to get over it. I'm trying to take it a day at a time, but I told him I will feel better if we have some rules in place the first few weeks in advance. I also just try to plan how I will handle certain situations should they arise and pray God will lead me in doing so. She is a challenge at times, but I try to remember things were different when he granddaughter was born and I think she is having issues knowing she is not needed like she was with 18 years ago with her. I'm trying, but it's hard sometimes. I know God doesn't give us more than we can handle, but sometimes I wonder what He is thinking with her!! Lol!! I hope He is at least entertained with it!! Lol! ;)


----------



## Brightstarshi

melen (((HUGS))

take a piece of fresh ginger and chew it for your heartburn,works like magic.
I had alott of heartburn in the earlier days,but much better now.

listened to the babies with the doppler,man its like a ninja playground in there.


----------



## runnergrl

[email protected] ninja playground!

Jewel is having her baby RIGHT NOW! What a giant blessing from God! Thank you Father for all of these gorgeous blessings! Cant wait to see Jewel's baby!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Brightstarshi

so happy that Jewel gets to hold her baby today,thankyou God :)

My belly is burning today,means we are growing again.I noticed that with the three babies,my belly burns alott as it grows more.
I will listen with the doppler shortly.

how you feeling today runner?
thats a rather handsome young man in your arms on your avatar there...aw :)


----------



## meandmrb2011

Hey ladies how are you all doing ? Islay is 12days old and an absolute sweetheart xx


----------



## melenarz

Brightstar, I only have one on there and it feels like a ninja playground!! Lol! I can't imagine 3!!!! We were taping my belly rolling all over last night, quite amusing... I'm praying for 3 very happy, healthy babies for you!!

MeandMr-- so glad your LO is doing well! How are you??


----------



## meandmrb2011

melenarz said:


> Brightstar, I only have one on there and it feels like a ninja playground!! Lol! I can't imagine 3!!!! We were taping my belly rolling all over last night, quite amusing... I'm praying for 3 very happy, healthy babies for you!!
> 
> MeandMr-- so glad your LO is doing well! How are you??

I am doing really well thankyou . Had a bit of a blip yesterday and pulled my scar whilst putting babes in the car . So I have my local dr doing a home visit today to check me over as I have had a lump appear just above my scar :dohh:

How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

how fast your little baby turns into a giant when a new wee one is born and brought into the house! I am doing very well. Bump is starting to get hard and ever so slightly uncomfortable, but I will not complain as I know I will be wishing it was this small in a few months! 

Ladies, can I ask for prayer again? I have asked for this before, but i feel I need it again. I need prayer for the relationship (or lack of) with my MIL. We saw them a few weeks ago for Brady's birthday, and we will be seeing them again this weekend. She has asked to take my son for an entire day and wants to spend it alone with him. (as in-does not want me or my husband around) which I think is a very strange request. Especially since she will be on our turf...(not at her house) I cant understand why she would want him and request that me and my husband not be around... that makes me leery. I know it shouldnt, but it does.

Also, initially we were going to keep the baby's sex and name a secret until the birth, but my mom snooped and found the sonogram and onesie that was used to reveal baby's sex to mu husband and I at dinner the other night. We brought it home in a bag and she went searching for it.. little sneak! So now we just figure we have to tell everyone to be fair. 

Well My husband called to tell MIL last night and she didnt answer. She called and texted him repeatedly late last night (after we were in bed) and the calls and texts didnt stop this morning. He is so annoyed and so am I and its not even me that she is bothering!!!!!! Pray for my patience and pray that God soften's BOTH of our heart's towards each other, because if we are honest, I know we both would admit that we really dont like each other. :nope:

Thanks girls!


----------



## Brightstarshi

Lots of prayers for you and your mil.I would keep a little distance with her,until things calm down.As mothers we must always follow our instincts.If you feel uncomfortable,listen to that feeling.Dont do things simply because you feel obliged.

love and prayers

Amanda
x


----------



## melenarz

Prayers runner. I sympathize! My cousin and I had this talk the other in regard to my mil. She told me to always go with my gut on things and never second guess it because if something were to happen, you would never forgive yourself for not listing to your intuition. I pray that you are able to make the choice both you and dh are comfortable with.


----------



## PrincessBree

Jewel-Praying for you and your sweet baby hun.May God make your delivery quick and easy!

Me&mrB-Hope everything checks out ok with your scar hun!How on earth is baby 12 days old already?Time just seems to fly by!!x

Brightstar-What a beautiful spirit you have,you have bought so much joy to the group in one day!DO you think you will be having boys or girls?Or both? :) when will you get to find out if they are identical?(sorry if its a silly question lol its just i never met anyone with triplets before!)

Runner & *Everyone* (especially those with mil,fil,friends,colleagues and associates that DO NOT respect personal boundaries)~I have been reading a book called Boundaries by Dr Henry Cloud and Dr John Townsend.It has been rocking my world!!It is about living a life (according to scripture) where we as children of God take ownership of what is ours WITHOUT feeling guilty about it. Be it our time,our energy,our personal space even in our marriage,we have to learn to take ownership and not be apologetic about it....

Here is a little bit from the book which spoke to me especially:

"Back in the Garden of Eden,God told Adam and Eve about ownership:"Be fruitful and multiply,fill the earth and subdue it.Take dominion over the fish of the sea the birds of the air and over every living creature that moves on the ground."Genesis 1:28.Made in the image of God,we were created to take responsibility of certain tasks.Part of taking responsibility or ownership is knowing what is our job and what is not.Workers who continuously take on duties that are not theirs will eventually become burnt out.."

I read that and so many things fell into place for me.There are some things that ARE required and somethings are NOT.And you and I are well within our rights to say NO when something doesn't sit right with us.Yes we may want to be a good humble Christian wife,etc show the love of Christ etc. However we MUST know when to take authority within a situation that seems wrong or a little off (even Jesus did that!).We are within our rights to say NO and should not feel guilty for doing so.Because sometimes when we say yes to something because we dont want to offend the other person,we end up being the ones who have to pay the consequences for it!I am not trying to imply that mil has anything to be concerned about planned,but I am saying if you (we)always say 'yes' even when we feel uncomfortable we in the end will always be the one who has to pay the price for doing so :( 

Sorry for my mini assignment but this book is really delivering me from some things lol. I think in some part of me I can get caught up with tippy toeing around people or situations and feel like God Himself is teaching me how to say NO and draw the line so that my own boundaries are protected!Ownership-Guilt Free!Amen Lord!Ok I just went past an assignment into a mini sermon so I shall stop now! :) 

Love y'all xx


----------



## melenarz

Thanks Bree! I think that goes along with what my cousin told me about trustin my gut. We have the right to raise our children as we see fit. Having the reassurance that it is ok to say no is very comforting!
My mil just became a licensed pastor in her church (not where dh and I attend). I know she is going to want to baptize our baby, but I have a very difficult time taking her seriously in the role of pastor. I do not want her baptising my baby. We are members at a other church and I want my baby to be baptized where dh and I were married. I know feelings are going to be hurt, but it is my right to say no. I am very lucky in that dh supports my decisions 99.9% of the time! Even she. He doesn't agree, be is supportive. So I should say 100%. My biggest challenge, Bree, will be in July when he goes to Germany for work and I am home with baby and I have to deal with mil when he is not here. That is when I will have to stick to my guns and pray God will guide me through!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> Thanks Bree! I think that goes along with what my cousin told me about trustin my gut. We have the right to raise our children as we see fit. Having the reassurance that it is ok to say no is very comforting!
> My mil just became a licensed pastor in her church (not where dh and I attend). I know she is going to want to baptize our baby, but I have a very difficult time taking her seriously in the role of pastor. I do not want her baptising my baby. We are members at a other church and I want my baby to be baptized where dh and I were married. I know feelings are going to be hurt, but it is my right to say no. I am very lucky in that dh supports my decisions 99.9% of the time! Even she. He doesn't agree, be is supportive. So I should say 100%. My biggest challenge, Bree, will be in July when he goes to Germany for work and I am home with baby and I have to deal with mil when he is not here. That is when I will have to stick to my guns and pray God will guide me through!!!

I totally get you hun!!!I remember when my dh left me with mil -alone (for the first time in 2 years lol).I was soo nervous,I always felt that I had to tip toe in case I cause offense by saying the wrong thing or we have a difference of opinion and I cannot fight my corner and feel like a fool?But you know what Holy Spirit (I believe)allowed me to be strong and to be the person I am usually,one with thoughts feelings and opinions.Rather than someone who just goes with the flow of what mil is saying just to avoid conflict.You have to do whatever YOU feel God desires for you to do.If you don't years down the line you will look back and say-WHY did I allow this person to make my decisions for me?Its a TOUGH call!!But we ARE able to do ALL things through Christ who strengthens us!Phillipians 4:13(Thank God for that because we would be doomed if He didn't lol).

Remember we are all here routing for you too!!xx:hugs:


----------



## Brightstarshi

hey girls

how we all doing?what a lovely group you are.
(((HUGS))).

princess.2 babies are in one sac,a single baby in the other.So we have id twins and one fraternal baby.I will be waiting til birth to find out their sex,and with God's strength,love and blessing will be birthing naturally.


you know when people are being mean and menipulating,I always think of these verses:

1 Blessed is the man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked or stand in the way of sinners or sit in the seat of mockers. 
2 But his delight is in the law of the LORD, and on his law he meditates day and night. 
3 He is like a tree planted by streams of water, which yields its fruit in season and whose leaf does not wither. Whatever he does prospers. 
4 Not so the wicked! They are like chaff that the wind blows away. 
5 Therefore the wicked will not stand in the judgment, nor sinners in the assembly of the righteous. 
6 For the LORD watches over the way of the righteous, but the way of the wicked will perish.
also...

Psalm 23
A psalm of David.

1 The Lord is my shepherd, I lack nothing.
2 He makes me lie down in green pastures,
he leads me beside quiet waters,
3 he refreshes my soul.
He guides me along the right paths
for his names sake.
4 Even though I walk
through the darkest valley,[a]
I will fear no evil,
for you are with me;
your rod and your staff,
they comfort me.

5 You prepare a table before me
in the presence of my enemies.
You anoint my head with oil;
my cup overflows.
6 Surely your goodness and love will follow me
all the days of my life,
and I will dwell in the house of the Lord
forever.

love

Amanda
x


----------



## melenarz

Brightstar, we are not finding out the sex of our baby til birth...... I don't know if I could wait as easily with three in there!! I love not knowing right now though, something less stressful about it! That will be so exciting for you-- 3 surprises!


----------



## melenarz

I finally updated my avatar.... 20 week scan! I'm now 28, so just a few weeks slow! Lol! Will be having another scan at 32. Hopefully I can update this next one sooner!


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi there Melen ..

I honestly don't mind waiting,I only found out with one baby and I did regret it afterwards.
such a lovely clear scan photo you have of your little one there.
The third tri feels like such a long way off for me now,bet you remember feeling like that?


----------



## jewelstar

Ladies!!! I've had my little boy!! Jaden George entered the world at 9:12 pm this evening at 8lb1oz and 21 inches long! I had a wonderful vbac and am so thankful for everything! I only pushed for about 40 minutes!! He took to nursing right away as well.
I'll post a pic in a minute-- they are on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melenarz

Congrats jewel!!! Handsome as can be!!! So glad all went well for you both 

Brightstar-- I can understand the regret, I think I'd feel the same if we had found out. As trying as this pregnancy has been at times, I've loved it and I'm kind if sad it's gone so fast, but I am also anxious to meet my little person and find out who has been beating me up!! Lol


----------



## PrincessBree

Jewel~Your message sure did brighten my day!!!!Your little Boy is soooo gorgeous and you look like ur doing great also!The Lord has truly blessed you :) Amen we are all thinking of and praying for you !

Brightstar~Thanks for.sharing those verses they are so comforting :) I love the word of God !

Melen~ :) I believe you are next in line sis !!! You r the next one to give birth in our group :) your pregnancy has gone by so quick!!!!

This month dh and I are standing on Gods promise that we will get our BFP asap According to His will !Our God is so faithful and i have Seen Him come thru for us time and time again!:) I know He has already heard our prayers!! 

Have a super blessed day ladies!!:)


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats jewel!!! He is so handsome and you look so happy! Truly glowing!!!!

Praying for your BFP princess!


----------



## melenarz

Bree- that BFP will come for you when you least expect it! My cousin and her husband had tried for a long time, went through fertility counseling and treatments and no luck. Just when they said let's tak a break and have some fun-- boom! Now Jeremy is 10 years old! I know it's coming for you Bree and I'm praying for you, for patience, understanding and of course that BFP! 

June seems so far off yet, but so close. As this is delivery #1 for me, I'm getting very anxious and nervous, and admittedly, a little scared. I have my next midwife appointment Tuesday and plan on discussing the idea of a birth plan. I love my midwives and I know they will be über supportive and helpful. Being 3rd tri now, it's freaking me out a little....


----------



## future hopes

Hello ladies i know i havent been on here for ages i do hope ure all well.
As u know my grandad has been in and out of hospital and i have been asking u all to prey. Well im very sad to say he lost his battle in the early hours and sadly passed away at 2am. Im totaly devastated i just dont know wat to do and cant stop crying. :cry:


----------



## melenarz

Aww, future, I'm so sorry for your loss. Just remember he is no longer in pain and with The Lord. I know it still hurts not having him here. You and your family will be in my prayers


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies!
Welcome bright star! Triplets - amazing!
Congrats Jewel! I'm so glad you got your vbac!
Bree praying that this is your month!
Future so sorry about your grandad. Hugs x

Can I ask for some prayers? I only have 4 days left at home with my family. I'm missing by dh terribly but saying good bye here is going to be difficult. Its going to be so much harder on my parents because at least I get to take Amber with me. They know its going to be a while before they see her again. I'm just asking for strength and encouragement over this time and the future.


----------



## sportysgirl

Jewel congratulations on the birth of you gorgeous boy! Looks like you are both doing well.

Future so sorry for your loss, praying for you and your family.

Bean praying for you, its hard leaving your family behind. Safe journey back. :kiss:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Congrats jewel , you have that beautiful new momma glow :hugs:


----------



## Brightstarshi

princess B ((((hugs))for your angel..praying for your BFP...
it certainly does come when you least expect.
we lost twins and then a single baby over 3/4 years.

Only a couple of days before I concieved I said to God,ok,ok I get it,I am not to have any more,I have 2 boys and I am really grateful..I will focus on making the most of what I have.,...etc etc

and 2 days later concieved :)
At a time when I should have not been able..!

Jewel,I have tears,he is so beautiful,we are all so very happy for you.
thats great that you got your vbac too.
I bet he smells soo good :)


Melen,it's normal for you to feel that way.
we will all be praying with you,everything will be alright.
I really enjoyed my births,all of them,and each was different.

God never gives us more than we can handle,think of the women of the bible who gave birth.

read up as much as you can of peoples positive experiences.
I recommend the homeopathy birthing kit too,absalutely fantastic for before birth and during.Really helped me,I am looking forward to using it again.

wow runner tomorrow you will be at 20 weeks!!!!

Bean-it will be alright,God is with you all.
((LOVE and PRAYERS)))

girls my dh is having a particularly hard time at the moment,would you pop him into your prayers if you could?

thanks so much


----------



## PrincessBree

Future-Awwwwww hun I am so sorry to hear about your grandad :( I know from experience that it is a difficult one to overcome,especially when you are so close to them.Give yourself time to grieve hun. We are all here praying for you,and ask the Lord that your grandad will rest in peace."The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit."Psalm 34:18

Brightstar-We will be praying for your dh for sure.Thanx for your encouragement on TTC! The Lord knows I needed it!I know HE will give us a baby I totally believe,it is just the timing and not knowing that is a little crazy for me lol.I don't much like surprises lol but I guess He is teaching me that He is God and will come through for me in His own timing and way and does not need my help!I have kind of stopped obsessing and just thrown myself into my job,church ministry and taking care of my teenage cousin with dh and hoping that the Lord will come and find me working and let me know 'its time!'..I am excited about that day!

Do you watch any of the birth programmes on tv?I watch One born every minute and LOVE it.It always has a happy ending :)

Bean-Your time in SA has gone by so quick!I will be praying for you that your family will be strong in the Lord as you leave to return back home.I know dh will be happy to see you.May God give you and Amber a safe journey home and bless your future with baby and dh.xx

Jewel-Still praying for you and Jaden hun xxx hope your getting lots of rest x

Sporty-How on earth is Poppy 1 week already?!Where have all the days gone?! :) main pic is looking soo cute!

Me&MrB-Hope your appointment went well hun?xx

Ladies-For the next few days (from tommorow) I am going to be at a conference at my church(until Monday)I am really expectant about God and excited to see all that He will do and just being in His presence.

Please can you pray our strength dh and myself as we will be serving during the conference.I will be serving in the dance ministry.And my dh as a minister and ministers aid.I will try and get on as normal,but maybe wont be able to as much

Also can you pray for my sister she is going through a rough time right now she has had her first heartbreak and shes so broken :( ...I remember my first heartbreak and my heart shatters for her.Please can you pray that God would lift her spirit because she feels so low :( . I Know that God answers the prayers of the righteous!He will hear us on her behalf :)

Love you all ladies xxxxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Right now im having a spiritual spring clean! Check out this devotional I read concerning having a spring clean for your spirit
"Create in me a pure heart, O God, and renew a steadfast spirit within me. Psalm 51:10 (NIV)

My mom grew up in Pennsylvania Dutch country, with a deep tradition of spring cleaning. She passed along the habit to me, although Ive never managed to emulate her degree of thoroughness.

Each year, as soon as winter retreated enough to let us open the windows, shed dive in to days of hard work. Shed pull everything from a room, scrub the walls and floors, and wash the windows. Then she polished the furniture and also used the time to sort through drawers and declutter, wash curtains and linens, and flip mattresses.

I groaned when she recruited me to dust endless bookshelves, or hand-buff the wood floors. But I have to admit that the scent of lemon polish and freshly washed curtains billowing in the crisp spring air was intoxicating.

Every time I read Psalm 51, I think of spring cleaning. Repentance is a time to fling wide the windows of my soul and invite the fresh wind of the Holy Spirit to enter. Its a time to invite Jesus to sort through the clutter Ive accumulated and toss out the little pet sins that grow like dust bunnies.

He might push aside a larger dresser so I can see the dirt thats piled up behind it, or throw open a window shade so the light reveals where my spirit needs some polishing. He frequently uses Scripture to show me the actions, words or attitudes that He wants to clear out.

Other times a friend might gently point out a blind spot, or Ill hear a sermon that convicts me. Sometimes Hell even show me the mess in my heart by letting me witness a similar problem in someone else. When Im offended by someones action, Ive learned to take a peek into the rooms of my soul, because its often a clue that Im battling with that same root issue. The wonderful part of inviting Jesus to spring-clean my heart is that I dont have to wait for spring. It can be a daily celebration of His forgiveness and the transformation He brings to my life.

Faith step: Invite Jesus to clean every nook and cranny of your heart. Sharon Hinck


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi ladies

the prayers for dh worke3d,he got cooking and started feeling so much better.much love to all of you,and prayers for you and yours too.
the snow has passed,the sun is shining bright,I feel God inviting us out for a lovely walk,so going to go and get some shopping :)

Bree,I know what you mean by a spiritual cleanse,thats a great verse,thanks so much.

psalm 51 for cleaning...ok,I will clean with you when I get back,lets bless this home :)

I had samolina and maple syrup for breakfast,was so soothing and energising...mmmmm
:)


love you ladies xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

:)Bright Star enjoy your walk snow ~ Which part of the World are you in ?Xxx


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi there

we had a lovely walk,there's more spring in the air,only small amounts of snow left.
we are in Seex,uk.

how's everyone doing today?


----------



## sportysgirl

All good here. We have also been for a lovely walk in the sunshine.

Poppy is now 9 days old, midwife came today and she has put on weight, almost at her birth weight. We are very blessed with our beautiful daughter. We also have some wonderful friends.

:kiss:


----------



## Brightstarshi

there's nothing quite like a walk with your new baby,it's a wonderful experience :)
give poppy a hug from me :)


----------



## angela2011

Hi ladies I just got done reading and catching up. 

Jewel what a beautiful boy so glad you had a good delivery:hugs:

Future praying for you and so sorry for your loss:hugs:

Bean praying for you and have a safe trip back home:hugs:

Bree praying for your BFP. What a happy day that will be and we will all be celebrating with you. Also praying your conference goes well:hugs:

Brightstar welcome and congrats on the triplets:hugs:

Sportys so glad you and baby are doing well:hugs:

melenarz wow has time flew you are so close to having your baby it will be here before you know it you and runner's pregancy are moving right along so happy for you both:hugs:

praying for all of you ladies and I thank God all the time for blessing me with this group:hugs:

Ethan is doing well. He is already 7lbs 6oz so almost 3 lbs gained since birth. I can't believe he will be 6 weeks this Saturday. I am enjoying every moment and have been getting a little more sleep now that he is going any where between 3-4 hours without needing a feed. I also purchased a snuza hero monitor that clips to his diaper and that will set off a alarm if 20 seconds goes by without movement. It came in yesterday and I could finally get some rest without checking on him every few minutes to make sure he is breathing. I never knew they made things like this with my other children but it does help with peace of mind. love you all :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

I hate I be a whiner, but if I could ask for some prayers to tonight. My ribs are so incredibly painful. I have been using warm baths and ice packs and some Tylenol, though I am trying to avoid medication. I am trying so hard to deal and not complain, but tonight is getting almost unbearable- and I'm still coughing, which doesn't help! The pain is in my side up high toward my armpit, around into my back ribs and in the front just under my bra line. I'm just praying for some relief for a restful nights sleep.


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> I hate I be a whiner, but if I could ask for some prayers to tonight. My ribs are so incredibly painful. I have been using warm baths and ice packs and some Tylenol, though I am trying to avoid medication. I am trying so hard to deal and not complain, but tonight is getting almost unbearable- and I'm still coughing, which doesn't help! The pain is in my side up high toward my armpit, around into my back ribs and in the front just under my bra line. I'm just praying for some relief for a restful nights sleep.

you got it! :hugs: so sorry you are in pain!!


----------



## fides

Good Friday tomorrow - have a blessed day - hope all of you ladies have some really good moments united in prayer with Our Lord...


----------



## Brightstarshi

Thankyou very much Angela.

Aw Melen ((((HUGS))).I pray it all calms for you.
do you use homeopathy?you can get great remedies to help pregnancy/birth,it is brilliant,my experience of it has been fantastic.Juts a thought..

Fides..what a cute little baby you have there.

Runnergirl (((hugs))).Hope all goes well for you and your family this weekend.


----------



## melenarz

Thanks runner, I got some sleep and it feels better this morning somewhat. I think I overdid it yesterday!

Brightstar-- I'm definitely into natural remedies, I've been seeing a reflexologist who helps with my sciatic pain and some of the pregnancy congestion and other aches and pains. D you have any specific recommendations?


----------



## melenarz

I Just wanted to take a minute and wish all of you amazing ladies (and beautiful and beautiful new babies, siblings and families!) a wonderful Easter!!
I love the words of an old hymn we sang growing up at my church....'because He lives, I can face tomorrow! Because He lives, all fear is gone! Because I know he holds the future, and life is worth the living just because He lives!'


----------



## Beanonorder

Well its d-day for me. Time to return to China. I can't wait to see my dh but saying good bye is hard. I got so emotional in church today that I had to go out. Both my parents came out crying. 

Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## melenarz

Praying for you and amber Bean!


----------



## runnergrl

Beanonorder said:


> Well its d-day for me. Time to return to China. I can't wait to see my dh but saying good bye is hard. I got so emotional in church today that I had to go out. Both my parents came out crying.
> 
> Happy Easter to everyone!

:hug:


----------



## sportysgirl

Thinking of you Bean, safe journey. :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!! I can't believe that my little guy is already 5 days old!!! These first few days have been what I was expected-- little sleep, lots of nursing, and TONS of prayer!! I have been feeling a little overwhelmed with the idea of being a mother of 2 (in relation to raising them and instilling Christian values in them) and cried out to the Lord for comfort. Hubby and I had a really great talk too last night (I think hubby may have a little bit of baby blues-- I didn't know dads cold get it too) and we are very much on the same page as far as our concerns and stuff.
On another note-- my milk came in Friday and I have been dealing with some SERIOUS engorgement, to the point where I cried in the shower yesterday. Ladies, can you please pray that my milk supply stabilizes itself soon?!? I only plan on nursing my LO until I go back to work (4 months) and I'd really like this time to be enjoyable as much as possible. 
Sorry for the long update! Whenever I'm gone for a few days I feel like I have to go over every detail!
I'm attaching a pic of my little guy (he's 4 days old in this pic)
 



Attached Files:







jaden smiling.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jewelstar

Beanonorder said:


> Well its d-day for me. Time to return to China. I can't wait to see my dh but saying good bye is hard. I got so emotional in church today that I had to go out. Both my parents came out crying.
> 
> Happy Easter to everyone!

Praying for an easy transition and safe return to hubby!! :)


----------



## melenarz

Beautiful boy jewel!!! Love that picture-- looks like a little flirt winking at the ladies already! Lol!
Praying everything goes smoothly for you! Isn't is great when a moment of despair can lead into a wonderful conversation. For you and hubby? I've experienced hat a few times now and I realize that is why God led me into that place to start with!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies!! I can't believe that my little guy is already 5 days old!!! These first few days have been what I was expected-- little sleep, lots of nursing, and TONS of prayer!! I have been feeling a little overwhelmed with the idea of being a mother of 2 (in relation to raising them and instilling Christian values in them) and cried out to the Lord for comfort. Hubby and I had a really great talk too last night (I think hubby may have a little bit of baby blues-- I didn't know dads cold get it too) and we are very much on the same page as far as our concerns and stuff.
> On another note-- my milk came in Friday and I have been dealing with some SERIOUS engorgement, to the point where I cried in the shower yesterday. Ladies, can you please pray that my milk supply stabilizes itself soon?!? I only plan on nursing my LO until I go back to work (4 months) and I'd really like this time to be enjoyable as much as possible.
> Sorry for the long update! Whenever I'm gone for a few days I feel like I have to go over every detail!
> I'm attaching a pic of my little guy (he's 4 days old in this pic)

Hey. He is super cute ... Best tip for the engorgement is just before a feed is due massage your breasts from your collar bone down to nipple with long , firm but gentle strokes , then do the same from right under your arm and then again from underneath to the nipple again . I also do this during feeds too , but wait until you are half way through feed or you might choke the little sweetie as it can push milk through a little quicker . . . :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Can I ask for prayers tonight? I'm very embarrassed to be asking, but dh and I have been lacking much intimacy, for a while now. It is finally eating at me. I feel like a failure as a wife. He has been so gracious with me, but when he reads about this time should be 'the best ever' in he bedroom, I know he is disappointed. I don't know if it is because I have been so sick so long or what exactly, but frankly, I am scared to death this will severely affect our marriage after baby is here. This has always been such a taboo subject in my family, I feel strange even asking for prayers in this area, but I just feel at a loss and not sure what to do. We love each other a great deal, but sometimes I feel like we each just do our own thing and our relationship together suffers.


----------



## runnergrl

Prayers- M. We struggle in this area too. I know exactly where you are coming from.


----------



## melenarz

Prayers for you too runner. I don't wish it on anyone, but at the same time, it is comforting knowing we are not the only couple going through it-- especially when everything you read says pregnancy should make it all fantastic!


----------



## jewelstar

Oh my goodness, ladies! Hubby and went through the DRYEST spell for months during my pregnancy. I want to say it was bordering on 4 1/2 months. I finally talked to him about it and he said quite honestly that he just wasn't interested. It hurt, but I was glad to be able to talk with him about it-- we made up for it by talking more with each other, watching movies, etc... I just wanted to feel close to him in any way possible!!
Hoping that after I get the "ok" from the doctor things will return to normal!


----------



## Brightstarshi

Ladies (((HUGS)))

I feel for all of you needing prayers.
Just been reading and catching up.

(((HUGS)))

we are 17 weeks today.

:)

_The Lord is my light
and my salvation
in whom shall I fear?
The Lord is the stronghold of my life
of whom shall I be afraid...
psalm 27:1_

https://i50.tinypic.com/2lky1cj.jpg


----------



## sportysgirl

Praying for you ladies.


----------



## runnergrl

With my first pregnancy, the last time we were intimate was 17 weeks. No more AT ALL the entire pregnancy. This time I think it's been at least three weeks since we were. He's just not interested. It's very hard on me.


----------



## meandmrb2011

Ladies will say a prayer for you all .... Can I ask for prayer please. Islay was born with turned in feet , the right one is straight but the left one is still turned in and can't be flexed straight now. So we are seeing the paediatric orthopaedic team in a week. Also her health visitor noticed her fontanelle had closed by a third in a week so she has to see our dr ASAP and then possibly be referred on to have X-rays and monitoring to see what is happening . I'm so worried and really hope all is ok with my little babykins .... Xx


----------



## runnergrl

meandmrb2011 said:


> Ladies will say a prayer for you all .... Can I ask for prayer please. Islay was born with turned in feet , the right one is straight but the left one is still turned in and can't be flexed straight now. So we are seeing the paediatric orthopaedic team in a week. Also her health visitor noticed her fontanelle had closed by a third in a week so she has to see our dr ASAP and then possibly be referred on to have X-rays and monitoring to see what is happening . I'm so worried and really hope all is ok with my little babykins .... Xx

Of course! Prayers for your little sweetie!


----------



## jewelstar

meandmrb2011 said:


> Ladies will say a prayer for you all .... Can I ask for prayer please. Islay was born with turned in feet , the right one is straight but the left one is still turned in and can't be flexed straight now. So we are seeing the paediatric orthopaedic team in a week. Also her health visitor noticed her fontanelle had closed by a third in a week so she has to see our dr ASAP and then possibly be referred on to have X-rays and monitoring to see what is happening . I'm so worried and really hope all is ok with my little babykins .... Xx

Praying for your little one-- that the Lord will touch her foot and heal it, in Jesus' Holy Name! Also praying for her fontanelle-- that it isn't an issue right now. Also praying for you, meandmrb! I'm praying that God will be with you as you are dealing with these things with your little princess-- that he will give you peace and comfort as the doctor's figure things out.

Hugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

jewelstar said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies will say a prayer for you all .... Can I ask for prayer please. Islay was born with turned in feet , the right one is straight but the left one is still turned in and can't be flexed straight now. So we are seeing the paediatric orthopaedic team in a week. Also her health visitor noticed her fontanelle had closed by a third in a week so she has to see our dr ASAP and then possibly be referred on to have X-rays and monitoring to see what is happening . I'm so worried and really hope all is ok with my little babykins .... Xx
> 
> Praying for your little one-- that the Lord will touch her foot and heal it, in Jesus' Holy Name! Also praying for her fontanelle-- that it isn't an issue right now. Also praying for you, meandmrb! I'm praying that God will be with you as you are dealing with these things with your little princess-- that he will give you peace and comfort as the doctor's figure things out.
> 
> Hugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

How is your little man?? <3


----------



## sportysgirl

meandmrb saying prayers for you and Islay.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Thinking of you all, you are always in my prayers.:kiss:


----------



## melenarz

Praying for Islay!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi ladies !!!

How are you all doing I missed all of you so much !!!! :) 

The conference was out of this World amazing and life changing ive spent most of the past weekend crying before the Lord with gratitude for all of the awesome things He has done.The Lord is so great and i know that He is opening up great things before our eyes!

I guess i learnt over the past weekend that God wants to do something that is beyond what we could ever think of .At times our visión is wayyyyyyy toooo small and the Lord wants us to think Bigger and Better than we have been Because All things ARE possible with Him .

One thing i learnt is dont just ask God for a good marriage ask Him for a love like Solomon & his lady in Songs of Solomon!Dont just ask God for His blessing but ask for Him to do more than we could ask or think!

The things in Store for us are Great i am so excited for our future !All of us!

I have seen some prayer requests Bean,Melenarz and Me&mrB thinking of you all right now and asking the Lord to Step in x 

Praying for all of you other ladies also Sporty Angela Runner Jewel BrightStar Future love to you all ladies Xxxxx


----------



## meandmrb2011

:hugs: thank you ladies , love to you all :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!!! Things have been going really well here... I can't believe Jaden is already 9 days old!!! I feel like I JUST had him yesterday! We are getting into a nice routine here-- the only thing is getting big brother Chase adjusted to it all. We took him out of daycare (he had it with his aunt) and he's having a hard time with adjusting to being with me all day (especially since we are still in the house all day). I've been patient with with him, but an is it draining!!! I feel like I'm correcting and chastizing him all day. I hope this phase goes by quickly!!! Oh boy!


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies. I have been praying for all of you.:hugs:

Meandmrb sending prayers up for you and your daughter:hugs:

Bree so glad your conference went well and thank you for sharing you always give us such uplifting messages and we love you for all the wisdom and joy you bring to us:hugs:

Ethan has been doing great. Today he weighed 8lbs 10ozs so he has almost doubled his birth weight. He has reflux which has been bothering him but not effecting his weight gain.


----------



## meandmrb2011

jewelstar said:


> Hi ladies!!! Things have been going really well here... I can't believe Jaden is already 9 days old!!! I feel like I JUST had him yesterday! We are getting into a nice routine here-- the only thing is getting big brother Chase adjusted to it all. We took him out of daycare (he had it with his aunt) and he's having a hard time with adjusting to being with me all day (especially since we are still in the house all day). I've been patient with with him, but an is it draining!!! I feel like I'm correcting and chastizing him all day. I hope this phase goes by quickly!!! Oh boy!

My daughter is home for spring break and it is really tough right now . She is being very naughty and seeking all the wrong kinds of attention . I thought she was going to be ok when Islay got here but I was very wrong !! :cry: I'm hoping being back at school and getting into her normal routine (not until April 15) will help her adjust a little better, I REALLY HOPE !! :haha::wacko:


----------



## fides

awww, bree, glad the conference went well - sounds like it was a soul-lifter, and i'm happy for you!!


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi ladies 

just checking in,me and the babies will be 18 wereks tomorrow :)


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies! Ready for church a little early today, so thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is doing?! 
Can't believe Tuesday is 29 weeks! Eeeek!! As excited as I am, and loving every second now of being pregnant, I want things to slow up a bit as all the fear and anxiety is really setting in. I keep trying to remember women have done this--multiple times-- for thousands of years, so can I! But then the worry take over. Lol! It's not the mothering part that scares me, basically just the delivery part. Although the mil is still annoying, she is the least of my concerns right now!
DH and I leave Thursday morning for a 5 day vacation to just relax and do something alone one last time- even though this baby makes its presence well known!! Lol! The following weekend is my first baby shower being thrown by my family and then in may my husbands side is having one as well. All happening so fast now!!

Hope you all are doing well and all the new little ones are thriving!! Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Brightstarshi

melen,I am looking forward to the birth,I have had different births,2 in the hospital and one unassisted,and I am grateful of each of them.You will be great,lots of pray,trust and faith ((hugs)).

your time sure is passing,I just realised I am only a couple of weeks from half way,and pretty much half way through second tri..wowsers!I am feeling movement alott more often,they love it when I excercise,that inspires me to do my daily session.

I get tired at this time of day and each morning I wake with growing cramps.I am enjoying my food though,appetite is hearty.Going to have another go at flapjack shortly.I burnt the last one..doh!

much love to all

Amanda
x


----------



## runnergrl

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies! Ready for church a little early today, so thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is doing?!
> Can't believe Tuesday is 29 weeks! Eeeek!! As excited as I am, and loving every second now of being pregnant, I want things to slow up a bit as all the fear and anxiety is really setting in. I keep trying to remember women have done this--multiple times-- for thousands of years, so can I! But then the worry take over. Lol! It's not the mothering part that scares me, basically just the delivery part. Although the mil is still annoying, she is the least of my concerns right now!
> DH and I leave Thursday morning for a 5 day vacation to just relax and do something alone one last time- even though this baby makes its presence well known!! Lol! The following weekend is my first baby shower being thrown by my family and then in may my husbands side is having one as well. All happening so fast now!!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well and all the new little ones are thriving!! Have a wonderful Sunday!

11 weeks still gives you quite a bit of time to prepare:). Although it will go by quickly-you will be wishing the baby was here soon as your comfort level decreases:). You will enjoy your showers and how fun you get to get away with the husband! Enjoy that time as well! Cherish the quiet rest fullness and each other!! Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing ? :) 

I see a few prayer requests wanted to know how are Jewel and MemrB getting on with the two little ones ? Xx 

Also Bean how are you sweety ? Have you settled back into China as yet ?

How is everyone else ? Time is flying for you ladies Who are pregnant !

Melen eleven weeks

Afm I am doing Really great I dont know busy as i have been lately I havent had much time to think about ttc .There have been some Really awesome ministry opportunities Which have opened up for myself and dh and we have kinda just thrown ourselves into that we are so excited about what God is doing that we havent had time to be anxious about the timing.

We really are settled and know that even if it doesnt happen for another 5 years its all good Because it will be perfect timing Because of the will of God in our lives.

Reminds me of the scripture 
Isaiah 40:31 

But those who wait on the LORD Shall renew their strength; They shall mount up with wings like eagles, They shall run and not be weary, They shall walk and not faint."

There really is something about waiting on the Lord that reinforces our faith in Him .Whether it be waiting to be pregnant ,or waiting to give birth or waiting for our children's behaviour to turn around or waiting for our marriage to get good .

Waiting focuses our heart mind and soul on Him and steadys us so that we dont run ahead of Him but so that we are walking perfectly in tune and in line with Him and His plans for our lives .We love You Lord!!! 

Ladies have any of you all heard of Rík Warren author of Purpose Driven Life ~ sadly his son has passed away :'( lets remember his family in our prayers at this time xx 

Love and blessings to you all 

PrincessBree


----------



## runnergrl

PrincessBree said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> How is everyone doing ? :)
> 
> I see a few prayer requests wanted to know how are Jewel and MemrB getting on with the two little ones ? Xx
> 
> Also Bean how are you sweety ? Have you settled back into China as yet ?
> 
> How is everyone else ? Time is flying for you ladies Who are pregnant !
> 
> Melen eleven weeks
> 
> Afm I am doing Really great I dont know busy as i have been lately I havent had much time to think about ttc .There have been some Really awesome ministry opportunities Which have opened up for myself and dh and we have kinda just thrown ourselves into that we are so excited about what God is doing that we havent had time to be anxious about the timing.
> 
> We really are settled and know that even if it doesnt happen for another 5 years its all good Because it will be perfect timing Because of the will of God in our lives.
> 
> Reminds me of the scripture
> Isaiah 40:31
> 
> But those who wait on the LORD Shall renew their strength; They shall mount up with wings like eagles, They shall run and not be weary, They shall walk and not faint."
> 
> There really is something about waiting on the Lord that reinforces our faith in Him .Whether it be waiting to be pregnant ,or waiting to give birth or waiting for our children's behaviour to turn around or waiting for our marriage to get good .
> 
> Waiting focuses our heart mind and soul on Him and steadys us so that we dont run ahead of Him but so that we are walking perfectly in tune and in line with Him and His plans for our lives .We love You Lord!!!
> 
> Ladies have any of you all heard of Rík Warren author of Purpose Driven Life ~ sadly his son has passed away :'( lets remember his family in our prayers at this time xx
> 
> Love and blessings to you all
> 
> PrincessBree

Good to hear from you Bree. yes I did hear about the Warren's son's tragic death at church this weekend. heartbreaking. in prayer for the family's comfort for sure!

Thank you for always sharing your positivity and and encouragement with us. Its so apparent and infectious! just how Jesus intended! You are such a beautiful blessing to all of those who come in contact with you in real life or not. God is using you in mighty ways my dear, and you are blessed indeed. You are so right, HIS timing on your child(ren) will be prefect and you will be blessed beyond measure for trusting in that fact. I selfishly hope its sooner than later for you, but if its not, I will anxiously follow your Christ based adventures and continue to learn from you on your journey.

Thank you for being you and for the inspiration you continually bring through Jesus, our Savior! 

God Bless you Bree!!!! :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

Melen sorry silly bnb wouldnt let me edit was meant to say eleven weeks Yaaaayyy not Long to go & u CAN do ALL things through Christ who strengthens you Xxxx


----------



## Brightstarshi

princessbree,you are in london,I am in Essex,not too far away :)


all is well here,love to you runnergirl,hows the preg going?Melen,you feelingbetter today?

just eating a special meal to celebrate reaching 18 weeks.My belly stopped growing with the last 2 pregnancies,I have felt a mix of fear and faith ,thankyou God.
I knew there was something wrong the last times because of my belly.


keeping the faithx


----------



## PrincessBree

runnergrl said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> How is everyone doing ? :)
> 
> I see a few prayer requests wanted to know how are Jewel and MemrB getting on with the two little ones ? Xx
> 
> Also Bean how are you sweety ? Have you settled back into China as yet ?
> 
> How is everyone else ? Time is flying for you ladies Who are pregnant !
> 
> Melen eleven weeks
> 
> Afm I am doing Really great I dont know busy as i have been lately I havent had much time to think about ttc .There have been some Really awesome ministry opportunities Which have opened up for myself and dh and we have kinda just thrown ourselves into that we are so excited about what God is doing that we havent had time to be anxious about the timing.
> 
> We really are settled and know that even if it doesnt happen for another 5 years its all good Because it will be perfect timing Because of the will of God in our lives.
> 
> Reminds me of the scripture
> Isaiah 40:31
> 
> But those who wait on the LORD Shall renew their strength; They shall mount up with wings like eagles, They shall run and not be weary, They shall walk and not faint."
> 
> There really is something about waiting on the Lord that reinforces our faith in Him .Whether it be waiting to be pregnant ,or waiting to give birth or waiting for our children's behaviour to turn around or waiting for our marriage to get good .
> 
> Waiting focuses our heart mind and soul on Him and steadys us so that we dont run ahead of Him but so that we are walking perfectly in tune and in line with Him and His plans for our lives .We love You Lord!!!
> 
> Ladies have any of you all heard of Rík Warren author of Purpose Driven Life ~ sadly his son has passed away :'( lets remember his family in our prayers at this time xx
> 
> Love and blessings to you all
> 
> PrincessBree
> 
> Good to hear from you Bree. yes I did hear about the Warren's son's tragic death at church this weekend. heartbreaking. in prayer for the family's comfort for sure!
> 
> Thank you for always sharing your positivity and and encouragement with us. Its so apparent and infectious! just how Jesus intended! You are such a beautiful blessing to all of those who come in contact with you in real life or not. God is using you in mighty ways my dear, and you are blessed indeed. You are so right, HIS timing on your child(ren) will be prefect and you will be blessed beyond measure for trusting in that fact. I selfishly hope its sooner than later for you, but if its not, I will anxiously follow your Christ based adventures and continue to learn from you on your journey.
> 
> Thank you for being you and for the inspiration you continually bring through Jesus, our Savior!
> 
> God Bless you Bree!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Runner-My Goodness tears came to my eyes when I read this thank you so much for your encouragement Runner.I thank God for all of you wonderful ladies and feel so humbled that God would put me in the company of not only some random ladies on bnb but some sisters in Him,who can encourage me (and eachother) in His word and prayer.

Love you all so much!!!:hug:


----------



## PrincessBree

Bright star~Yes im around the London/Kent sides!We r pretty close for sure ! 

Congratulations on reaching ur 18 week milestone :) 

I want to encourage you that the Lord has started a good work in you and He will complete it!Keep holding on to your trust and hope in Him x He will see all 4 of you through x


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies

Can't write much now but I desperately need prayers. Just before I returned to South Africa my dh was let go from his job for financial reasons. I panicked but realised it was OK because we can live just fine on my salary. But now it looks like after everything, my school may not renew my contract. This is very scary and I don't know what we will do! I am meeting with boss tomorrow afternoon to find out. Please pray for good news!


----------



## runnergrl

Praying Bean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melenarz

Thanks for all of your encouragement! I know I can do this, I think it's just all the unknown that is so scary!

Brightstar, praying those babies keep growing!!
Bean-- praying for you- regardless, God will see you through, He has great plans for you!!!!

Praying for you all! Asking for prayers as dh and I travel this week, I love traveling but it always makes me nervous...

Hugs to you all!


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean when you sent that prayer request I was reminded of the scripture that says 

Psalm 37:23

"The steps of a good man are ordered by the Lord ..."

Be at peace that no matter what happens your Lives are in the hand of our loving faithful Father. Sometimes our lives do Take a shaking up but take heart hunni God IS in control x 

Father God 

ThankYou for Your constant love Towards us.Please order the steps of Bean and her dh at this time.God we know from Your Word that You would never leave us or let us down .Despite what it looks like now please work out a miracle for this family .We will b mindful to give you all the glory in Jesus name Amen x 

Pls update us on this hun x 

Melenarz ~ have a great trip hunni May God give His ángels charge over you baby & dh.Have a great time relax and let the peace of God Which passes all understanding b in your heart xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Bean, praying for you and your family. I hope that you get some good news regarding your job. These things always happen together.

Poppy is 3 weeks old today, we registered her birth yesterday. It was also our wedding anniversary so a very special day.

Today we had Poppy weighed and she has put on 11 ozs in a week! :happydance:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!!! Things are going well here! I've been off for a bit because things have been super busy with a newborn and a 5 year old! I definitely have to catch up on posts and such.
My little guy is already 2 weeks old! I am having a blast staying at home with both of my little guys and we are starting to fall into a routine.
Hope you ladies are all doing well!!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks for all the prayers. Yesterday was kind of good news/ bad news. I do still have a job which means we keep our apartment and have visas to stay. Unfortunately my boss refuses to let me go back full time. He doesn't think I'll be able to honour all my commitments. Now considering full time doesn't even mean a 9 to 5 job its really disappointing he has such a low opinion of me. 
But for now I'll be grateful for small mercies.


----------



## runnergrl

Beanonorder said:


> Thanks for all the prayers. Yesterday was kind of good news/ bad news. I do still have a job which means we keep our apartment and have visas to stay. Unfortunately my boss refuses to let me go back full time. He doesn't think I'll be able to honour all my commitments. Now considering full time doesn't even mean a 9 to 5 job its really disappointing he has such a low opinion of me.
> But for now I'll be grateful for small mercies.

possibly this will allow for some time for your husband to find a new job? and may turn out to be a blessing too, giving you more time with Amber:)


----------



## fides

sporty, happy anniversary!

so glad all the newborns are doing well :)


prayer request, please - i lost my cool with my toddler yesterday (story's in my journal) and caught myself almost doing so again today. please ask the Lord to send me the fruits of kindness and gentleness - i am sooo lacking. thanks!


----------



## runnergrl

please pray for comfort and healing for my son, he has contracted some kind of illness and his skin is just so hot to the touch and he is running a fever over 103! My husband is staying home with him today and that will be really hard on both of them because all my son wants in Mommy, and all my husband wants is to be able to comfort and love him

Thanks ladies


----------



## fides

awww, prayers! what's up with all the sick kiddos on BnB lately?! hope he feels better very soon


----------



## runnergrl

Not sure, he never gets sick! I feel so awful for him.. :(


----------



## melenarz

Praying Runner!

I'm asking prayers for my stupidity yesterday. 1st day of vacation and our room wasn't ready, so we went down to the beach, it was very comfy and not hot, and stupid me did not get sunscreen out of the car. We were not out long, and I burned in the sun. Today is extremely painful. I was so hoping for this to be a few days for DH and I to connect and relax before baby, and see and do some fun and neat things and now I just hurt. Praying the Sting subsides quickly. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies 

I am just checking in with you all!With it being so busy here I dont get to respond to each request straight away but do know that I do check in each day to see how you are all doing!!

So Fides how are you?I have been praying for you that the Lord will give you the fruit of the SPirit in the area which you need itx 

Runner how is your son doing hunni? I pray for his body to be completely healed in Jesus name x

Melenarz hun I hope that your skin heals up very quickly and that you continue to enjoy your holidays and well earned rest!

Bean I thank God for hearing our prayers!!Hun you may think small mercies but you never know what God could do during this extra lil time that you have :) 

Jewel I am so happy that you and your baby are getting on well.Its so great to hear that you are all having such a wonderful time and are getting into a routine!2 weeks already-time really does fly!:)

Sporty I posted a message to say Happy Anniversary,may God continue to bless your marriage and bless you with many more happy years and children together!(I do not know what on earth happened to my message!)

I have been on easter break from work for two weeks now and I have been loving it.Sadly I am back at work on Monday :( we found out we may be having my teenage cousin until July and possibly beyond.It has been a challenge of everything with him being here-at times his behaviour can be VERY challenging to say the least!But he has kept me on my knees praying for God to work in my character lol so that is a positive.I thank God for the opportunity :)

Love you all ladies and hope you have a wonderful Sunday tommorow :)

Blessings all!!!


----------



## fides

thanks, Bree - doing okay - just need those fruits!! so glad you've had 2 weeks off for Easter!


----------



## sportysgirl

Jewel, glad your enjoying time at home with your boys. Cant believe your little one is already 2 weeks old, doesn't the time fly.

Bean, glad you have at least some hours to go back too and hopefully hubby will find something else before then.

Fides, saying prayers for you, hope things get easier.

Runner praying that your little boy is better soon.

Melenarz hope your getting some rest on your holiday and that your feeling more comfy.

Bree thanks for your blessing. I feel very blessed to have such a wonderful husband and loving marriage. I hope going back to work is ok for you. Praying for you and your cousin. :kiss:

Poppy is almost 4 weeks old, time seems to have flown by. She is doing well and I am managing to get some sleep. 

You are always in my prayers. :kiss:


----------



## melenarz

Thanks ladies.... Burn pain subsiding, but feet and ankles still massively swollen and uncomfortable. It's been a beautiful time here weather wise and despite our sunburns, we have had a good time. The island is just gorgeous and very full of history. 

Been thinking of and paying for you ladies! Hope you and all the little ones are well!


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!!! Finally read some of the previous posts and feel like I know whats going on again!
Bree-- praying for you dear with your cousin! I hope the Lord will use you both time to bless each other, and that you all three will grow closer to the Lord while you deal with each other!
Melenarz-- praying that your body will recover quickly, in Jesus name!! There are few things worse than a bad burn!
Runner-- How's DS? Hoping that his sickness has subsided and that he was able to have some bonding time with dad.
Fides-- how have things been going? Have you been crying out to the Lord for those fruits? Have you noticed if you've started to use any of them? I, myself, am BEGGING for patience!!!
Sporty-- I can't believe Poppy is 4 weeks ALREADY!! Time sure is flying! :_
Meandmrb-- How are you and baby, hon?

We are doing well over here-- as well as can be. DS1 is definitely STILL adjusting and having a little difficulty. Lately he's been acting out-- not listening to commands, being disobedient-- Ladies can you pray for DS1? That this time wouldn't be too hard on him, that he still feels just as important as before and that I would have patience as I deal with him as I try to raise a newborn??
Hope you all are having a great Sunday!


----------



## melenarz

Praying for you and your family jewel!


----------



## fides

thanks, jewel - prayers are bringing me a bit of gentleness these past few days, praise the Lord!! will pray for your kiddo - must be really, really hard for him. :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

My gran passed away last night :(
I'm very sad but oh so grateful that I had the chance to say good bye and also for her to meet Amber. Its just so difficult to be so far away. My mom has been so supportive and I feel like now this is the time I should be supporting her but I'm too far away.


----------



## sportysgirl

Beanonorder said:


> My gran passed away last night :(
> I'm very sad but oh so grateful that I had the chance to say good bye and also for her to meet Amber. Its just so difficult to be so far away. My mom has been so supportive and I feel like now this is the time I should be supporting her but I'm too far away.


Thinking of you. Saying prayers for you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean that is so terribly sad to hear about the loss of your grandma I pray for the Lord to be a comfort to your family at this time .Really was sad to hear about this as it seems kind of sudden but I also Thank God with you that she was able to meet Amber xx praying for you all hun xx

Runner how is Brady doing ?I hope he is feeling much better x dont matter how old a child is they always will want momma when it comes to being sick or upset I am in my twenties and I still weep for my mom when I am sick Lol bless the little man x 

Melen Thank God you had a fab holiday :) when.do you go back to work ?

Me&mrB How are you and baby hun ? 
Angela havent heard from you in a while how are you doing sis ? X blessings and prayers for you and the family 

Brightstar I havent heard from you in a while hun ! How are you and the three babies? :) 

Sporty awww wow time sure does fly when you are having fun~ 4 weeks already ?! Poppys pic sure does make me smile when I see it pop up next to your screen name! :) 

Future hun thinking of you and keeping your family in prayer as i know you have had a rough time.with the death of your grandad :( x 

Fides I got a lil devotion on the fruits as I sure have been in a season of having these tested ! 

Jewel I am sure praying for ds1 awww I guess he is just going through his season of adjustment?I pray that he will find his place as Big brother whilst always remembering that he is your firstborn and dearly loved by you and dh :)


Afm~ Soo Yeaaaa I have been made a Team leader in my church and I dont know what it is but I am being tested to within an inch of my life ! I mean I havent even officially been operating in my new post as yet but yet situations Which have nothin to do with ministry but more to do with everyday life have been.Popping up to show me the true state of my character....Yikees!!!I did not realise that I had such a short fuse :/ or that I could be judgemental without EVEN realising it :( Holy Spirit has kindly and so gently been highlighting the secret little Sins that I have had habouring in me that I had accepted as a way of life for me ? Or I had just resolved that :this is just how I am ? Lord help ! Lol...

As He takes us higher in our calling as mom,minister,employée ,world changer~ lets ask Holy Spirit to shine His light on us to reveal any sin Which is in our lives that we had become so comfortable with ~ little lie here ,a little gossip there..this is the sin that SO easily besets us - takes us in the wrong direction and produces nothing but more sin ! Let us Continue to contend for God.to give Us the fruit of the Holy Spirit(listed below) surely these are all the equipment that we need to.shine His light in a dark world and to those around us .These are the very characteristics that will show the World that we are made in His image and we.look just like HIM ! 

Love you all ladies!! 

Hebrews 12:1 NLT

Therefore, since we are surrounded by such a huge crowd of witnesses to the life of faith, let us strip off every weight that slows us down, especially the sin that so easily trips us up. And let us run with endurance the race God has set before us.

Galatians 5:22-23 NLT

But the Holy Spirit produces this kind of fruit in our lives: love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, and self-control. There is no law against these things!


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks!
Bree it wasn't sudden. She was sick and fading away for a while now. And she was 93 - a very good run! That is why I went home now to say good bye. I nearly cancelled my trip and I know I would have regretted it so much.

Its amazing the different ways God uses to show us where we are going wrong! Very humbling sometimes! Well done on your new role in the church!


----------



## runnergrl

Hey ladies!

Thank you so much for the prayers for my little man. We had a very rough weekend. The tantrums, the fever (got up to 103.9!), the lack of sleep, and the inability to comfort him was really tough on me and my DH! Saturday night we resorted to putting him in the stroller and walking around with him at 9:45pm!! He is usually asleep by 7:30 at the latest!! He didnt fall asleep till midnight.
His fever seemingly broke Sunday morning as he woke up drenched in sweat and very clammy. He lost his voice completely from all the screaming and his appetite came back somewhat after not eating and barely drinking for three days. He also got 3 hours of nap time in between two naps yesterday which I think he desperately needed.
Please pray he continues to mend. I have no idea what this illness was, but I dont want to see it again! At one point, in the middle of the night, I was reduced to tears when trying to comfort him and was kicked and punched and had to lay him back down in his bed and watch him thrash about. It was awful. He seriously looked almost possessed. :cry:
This is usually a very happy, loving, well mannered child, so to see him like this was just so difficult.

I continue to pray for you ladies and your children and future children. Have a blessed week! <3


----------



## 3boys

hey ladies i was so excited to see this thread and i was wondering if i could join?


----------



## runnergrl

of course you can!! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## 3boys

runnergrl said:


> of course you can!! Welcome! :hi:

thanks so much x


----------



## runnergrl

tell us a little about yourself!


----------



## 3boys

ok lol. im 28 and im currently 7wks pregnant with my 6th baby, i have had 2 previous losses so im a little nervous although i have had an early scan and everything seems ok. Im trying to trust in the Lord and his plan for my life whatever that may be. While pregant on our 5th baby both my hubby and myself felt that God wanted us to trust him with our fertility so we decided we would no longer use birth control and to trust in God for our family size which at times frightens me and other times makes me really excited. Our children range in age from 1 - 8 and we homeschool our older 2. Next in line to start homeschool is Caleb who recently turned 4 but has a speech disorder which makes things difficult. There has been major improvements in his speech but its still hard at times to understand him and most people outside our family havent a clue what he is saying so i would appreciate any prayers on this subject. I do believe this will make schooling him more difficult but not impossible and i just thank the Lord that he will not be sent to mainstream school as i fear he would be bullied and fall behind in school work. Wow didnt realise i could waffle on so much sorry!


----------



## jewelstar

Beanonorder said:


> My gran passed away last night :(
> I'm very sad but oh so grateful that I had the chance to say good bye and also for her to meet Amber. Its just so difficult to be so far away. My mom has been so supportive and I feel like now this is the time I should be supporting her but I'm too far away.

Praying for you and your family, Bean.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome 3 boys! Congratulations :kiss:


----------



## jewelstar

Welcome 3boys!! You'll love this group of ladies! I know I do! :)


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies. We made it home from vacation- after a wonderful time! Thank for your prayers for safe travels. Our plane landed about the same all heck broke loose in Boston. 

I pray for comfort and healing to those affected in Boston today. I pray for myself, for peace of mind to remember that God is in charge and not me. And no matter how much I want to protect my baby from the craziness of this world, that God is in charge and I have to have faith that He will protect my child from all I cannot. I pray for the same comfort for all of you, this world can become so crazy sometimes that it makes me wonder if having a baby is the right thing? But then I realize again, God is in charge and He has a plan for this child, for me, for my husband- for our family. 

We will travel again this coming weekend for our first baby shower!


----------



## Brightstarshi

19 weeks along today yah :)


----------



## melenarz

Yay brightstar!!!! I feel like 19 weeks was just yesterday..... 30 tomorrow!


----------



## runnergrl

Praying for Boston!


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies

Praying in agreement with you all for God to protect our cities towns and nations. May God be with the bereaved and injured :( .
Lord please hear the Cries of the hurt and those that have suffered.

God please protect us and our families as we set off on our weekly duties wherever we go send a host of angels there to protect us Father God .We put our trust wholly in you to keep us safe and from all harm and danger.

Lord destroy any other plans that the enemy has prepared to destroy our cities and innocent people.Let none of those plots suceed.

Jesus in YOU we have the victory and for this we give you all the glory.In Your precious name we pray amen.

Love you all ladies x was Really sad to hear of the tragedies in Boston :'( there is alot of evil in this World and the only real comfort that we have is that we belong to Jesus.When all hell breaks loose we are His and He will always fight for us .He has given us His peace so when we see these things happening it is a time for us to Take hope and comfort from the truth of His word and promise to us and to share His hope with others.

Ladies I love u all dearly xx do have a blessed Tuesday xx


----------



## runnergrl

you know, there really is evil in this world, but what always amazes me is the GOOD that comes out of stories like this. The heroes who so selflessly give of themselves to help strangers. the first responders who are trained to respond to these types of situations who have chosen to dedicate their lives to a cause like this. I think God shines through these people and their actions.

I continue to pray..


----------



## PrincessBree

3boys!!!Welcome hunni we are happy to have you on board :) sorry to hear about your losses x it is exciting to hear about how you are allowing the Lord to choose the size of your family!This is something which I have always found intriguing we know a family Who did this had 3 kids a 13 year gap and then the Lord gave them anotha baby at 47 years old!!!He Really does orchestrate His times and seasons for when He will send our special children into the earth Because He Really does have awesome plans for them ! :) 

I will definately add your son to my prayer list ~ I work with special needs children in a mainstream school one of which I give speech therapy to. I understand that speech disorders can be really challenging!One thing I have seen though is that they can really improve with time and support ,so being homeschooled I think would be Really beneficial for him ! :) 

Its Really great to have you board with us ,the thread can be quiet for one day and then all of a sudden everyone checks in on the same day !Also alot of us check in everyday but are nt able to post but do prayer over the requests~ so whenever you have a request pls do post someone will be praying for you !! Xx 

O abit about me i started this thread 10 months ago when I was 6 weeks pregnant.I sadly lost that baby but I felt as though I had found some friends here so i stayed God has been good to us here !At the moment we are not trying not preventing and dh and I are very focused and involved in church ministry.Feel free to.post anytime hun ! Xx 

Brightstar ~ Wow hun ur 
19 weeks already Wooah seems as though you were only 16 weeks the Other day !


----------



## 3boys

thank you so much for the warm welcome princessbree. I started to read the thread from the start the other day and i was sad to see you lost your baby. I pray that in Gods special timing he will bless you with another. My husband and i are also very involved in our local church and we are currently saving for him to start in seminary this september which is very exciting, i cant wait to see what Gods plans are for us. For us we just felt that we didnt need to be worrying ourselves with contraception as we would welcome any blessing that God sends our way and from reading the bible we could see that God was clearly in control of opening and closing womens wombs. After Jacob was born we prayed that we would have a year before another pregnancy and Jacobs first birthday was 15th feb and my lmp was 21st feb. So again thank you for the welcome and for the prayers for Calebs speech, they are really appreciated. x


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, I had my 30 week visit today, everything looks good! We have another scan in 2 weeks. While I know I should be overjoyed that my baby is doing well, I feel under a huge amount of stress and slowly sinking and losing faith. I'm praying I can find someway to restore my faith and happiness. Right now, it does not feel possible and. Just want to give up. It is so hard to be able to deal with these feelins because I am forced to put a smile on my face and pretend all is just fabulous, when inside I'm crumbling. 
Thank you for your prayers. 

3 boys, welcome to you! It's is wonderful place filled with love and prayers, I hope find as much comfort here as I have!


----------



## 3boys

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies, I had my 30 week visit today, everything looks good! We have another scan in 2 weeks. While I know I should be overjoyed that my baby is doing well, I feel under a huge amount of stress and slowly sinking and losing faith. I'm praying I can find someway to restore my faith and happiness. Right now, it does not feel possible and. Just want to give up. It is so hard to be able to deal with these feelins because I am forced to put a smile on my face and pretend all is just fabulous, when inside I'm crumbling.
> Thank you for your prayers.
> 
> 3 boys, welcome to you! It's is wonderful place filled with love and prayers, I hope find as much comfort here as I have!

do you know why you feel like this or is it pregnancy hormones? I pray that you start to feel better soon x


----------



## melenarz

3 boys, I have a lot going on between my own mother and mil and work and life. I'm in therapy right now, but I had been sick and on vacation and got delayed in my visits. I have been treated for depression in the past. So, I'm not sure if it is the depression, hormones or what exactly. Sometimes I do great, sometimes, not so much

Thank you so much for your prayers, I know they help and are a great comfort


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies I saw that there was an explosión in Texas .I know there are ,some ladies on here who reside in Texas ,please can you let us know that you are ok!What a strange week Its been~thank God for the hope we have in our Lord and Saviour.

Melenarz I am so sorry you are going through a rough time with depresión.It is something ive battled with personally so i understand that guilt of feeling like you should feel happy .One thing that helped me with depression is changing my diet .I had to completely cut out foods that are high in salt ,fat,sugars ,caffeine etc Because believe it or not those food were playing with my emotions!This maybe something which you could look into there are even foods which you can eat which are supposed to be good for your mood.It may not be the cure but could do you some good .Try to get lots of Hugs and tlc from dh as well .Supporr from him and maybe someone a friend who youcould talk to or someone at church ? Dont suffer in silence hunni . We are all praying for you xxx


----------



## runnergrl

Yes the explosion at the fertilizer plant in Texas just adds sadness and confusion to whats happened in the US this week. There arent a lot of details yet as to whether it was a fluke or something deliberate, the number of those injured or dead, or how much destruction (loss of houses, etc) really occurred. the people affected though, is in the 100's. law enforcement and firefighters are reported to be among the dead.

Please continue to pray for us. (America) This has been a very trying week and I hope it turns a lot of hearts towards our loving savior!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello ladies I would like to request prayer I have been laid up in bed sick all day.I have had a strange pain in my back which hurts when I breathe in and I can barely move .I saw the doctor who gave me painkillers nothing seems to be shifting it .So i am asking if you could pray the Lord will heal this pain at the very root .I feel a little restless as im usually up and about all day whereas today ive been in bed or on the couch all day ! Xx


----------



## melenarz

Prayers and hugs Bree


----------



## 3boys

sending prayers your way bree, hoping you feel better soon x


----------



## sportysgirl

Melenarz I hope you mood is better soon. Depression is a hard illness and unless you have suffered its difficult to understand. Praying for you. 

Bree sorry to hear you are unwell, praying that you recover soon. :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies. I have been reading through the post trying to catch up. I haven't been on for a while but I have been praying for all of you. We have been doing some remodeling and I have just been able to get my computer hooked up. Ethan is doing great and growing he is almost 10 lbs so I couldn't be happier with his growth. I hope you all are doing well Bree I hope you are feeling better. Welcome 3 boys to the group. I read about your son's speech problem and I can relate. My now 8 year old and 6 year old son had a bad speech delay. My 8 year old was so bad when he started pre k the teachers or classmates could not understand a word he said. He had a cousin the same age in the same room and she could understand him better growing up around him and she had to tell the teacher what he was trying to say. He was put in speech thearpy and I am proud to say that his speech teacher called me Friday and is releasing him from speech and today my main problem with him is getting him to stop talking so much. My son Luke we got help for much earlier before he even started school. He is still in speech class but has come a long way and now everyone can understand what he is saying. I have missed you all so much and sending you all prayers and love:hugs:


----------



## melenarz

Could I ask for prayers, please? I'm just struggling with a lot of fear and anxiety and forgetting where I need to turn with these feelings.

Thanks


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz said:


> Could I ask for prayers, please? I'm just struggling with a lot of fear and anxiety and forgetting where I need to turn with these feelings.
> 
> Thanks

Anxiety is a horrid feeling, I hope you can find a way to deal with it and relax, have you tried some hypnotherapy? Saying prayers for you. :kiss:


----------



## melenarz

Sporty, I have not. I'm going to counseling, but it's been delayed a few weeks with me being sick and traveling. It's mainly my mom and mother in law causing the anxiety. I was able today to sit down and write out my 'rules' for the hospital and first few weeks at home. That helped some. I plan on taking them to my session Friday. I think I narrowed down my reasons for feeling as I do right now: I am scared and I am afraid of certain people not respecting me when it comes to D-day and coming home. I do feel some relief identifying issues, but not enough! Lol


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi ladies

just stopping by to say hi ((hugs))

much love to you and your beautiful babies x


----------



## Brightstarshi

Deuteronomy 31:8
The LORD himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged.


----------



## Brightstarshi

Psalm 36:5
Thy mercy, O LORD, is in the heavens; and thy faithfulness reacheth unto the clouds.


----------



## melenarz

Thank you Brightstar, I needed that this morning. I'm really struggling these last few days with so much in life. 
You ladies are all such a blessing!


----------



## Brightstarshi

you are welcome melen x


----------



## Beanonorder

Can you believe Amber is 4 months old today!! I was watching a video clip of her when she was only a couple of weeks old and the changes are phenomenal! Where did my baby go?!
On a proud note - she rolled over for the first time earlier this week! And my dh and I both got to see it. :)
Still praying for you all. I'm quite excited, I'm going to a bible study tomorrow evening with a group of foreigners. I'm a little nervous as I don't know anyone bug I'm looking forward to some good fellowship!


----------



## melenarz

Bean, the bible study sounds awesome!! Have fun!! 
That is so wonderful you both got to witness her first roll over!! Too cool!!!
It seems like amber was just getting here the other day..... I am trying to slow things down now and enjoy being pregnant, but it seems like the more I try to slow down and enjoy, the faster it goes. Yesterday was great though, I went to see my 10 year old cousin as he has been wanting to see and feel the baby move, he got to feel a knee or foot just kinda pressing on my belly and got to see it kick and roll. He exclaimed "what the?!?!? That is GROSS!!!!" Lol! I guess that is what I should expect from a 10 year old boy! It really made my day and cheered me up greatly! I love all the movement, and my cats do too, and of course dh!


----------



## melenarz

I need to ask for prayer right now. I'm at a point I don't know what to do. I can't stay working in this job anymore because I get so worked up and worried over everything it physically makes me sick. It is becoming more and more demanding and going to start taking more time away from my family. And I know once I go back to work after the baby is born its just going to be worse. I want more than anything to quit and stay home, but my husband won't hear of it right now. I am under so much stress right now between working, my in laws, my parents and being terrified of the next couple months I am completely losing it. 
Thank you


----------



## runnergrl

Praying. I was in that same spot when I was pregnant with my now 2 year old. I would go home from work and just cry. I couldnt bear the thought of leaving him and going to work at a job I hated for people I did not respect. My husband wouldnt hear it either and I had to become very proactive. Thats when I found the nanny job that I workd for 16 months. I was with my son and still had significant money coming in. could you possibly look into something like that?


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz when you feel like that with lots of pressure something has to give before you burn out. How long do you have left at work? Is there anyway you could do a less stressful job for the same firm until your maternity leave? Then worry about going back at a later date? The most important thing is you and your baby as I am sure you know. Do you have any annual leave you can take? I took a day or two each week for the last 3 months of my pregnancy and it really helped. How is the counselling going? 

Poppy is 6 weeks old today where has that time gone? She is starting to be awake more and having a good look around, its so lovely to see!

Continuing to pray for you all.


----------



## runnergrl

cant believe Poppy is 6 weeks old already!


----------



## runnergrl

Bree- where are you? do you have news for us?? :winkwink:


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!!! I'm actually in line getting Jadens birth certificate. I can't believe my little guy is 5 weeks old already!! I hope you all are doing well and are blessed!!!


----------



## melenarz

Sporty, I'm already burned out. The company really doesn't care. They act like it but don't. Unfortunately there is nothing else and they expect the same amount/quality of work out of me at this point that they did before I was pregnant. I am expected to work as many hours per week as it takes to get the job done. They don't care if it takes away from your life. At the same time, I feel stuck because I do work out of my house. So even though I have a great sitter lined up, I will still be here and can continue to nurse, etc. it is hard for me to give my all to a job and company who give me no respect- as you said runner. I've been looking into other jobs and opportunities, but so far can't find anything. I'm just physically, mentally and emotionally exhausted. Of course, I'm not sleeping much now either which doesn't help.


----------



## angela2011

Hello Ladies just stopping in to see how everyone is doing. Melenarz praying for you and praying that you will find a job you love and that is not so stressful. :hugs:
I hope you all are doing great. Time sure does fly. Ethan is already 10 weeks old and getting bigger each day. He now likes to stay awake for a long time but he is sleeping through the night so he finally has his days and nights straight. Praying for you all:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave:

I'm pregnant with baby #2. First doctor's appointment is this afternoon.

:hugs: and prayers for all.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello ladies!!!

How is everyone doing these days its been real quiet here !

I see there are prayer requests and want you to know I am praying for and thinking of you all!Melenarz thinking of you as I know you are going through a difficult time right now xx

Hakuna-Welcome hunni!Congratulations on your second!!!God bless your pregnancy!!Tell us more about you x


How on earth are Amber,Poppy Ethan and Chase grown so quickly?What blessings those little ones are.I thank God for them,our future leaders and pastors :) 

Runner~no news here hunni except that I am going to have my first and foremost opportunity to teach at my church on dance ministry.This is a really an exciting opportunity for me however i am literally having to completely and wholly trust God to help me do this because I find it difficult to do any kind of public speaking I really need some prayer on this ladies that the spirit of fear will have no place in me to operate and that I will speak the word of God with boldness as He intends!

Ladies when I don't get to come on it is nice to see that you are all still here encouraging one another and keeping the love and fellowship alive!That more than anything brings such joy to my heart!

To think next month this group will be 1 year old (happy birthday yall) lool so crazy-this is bitter sweet for me as it will be 1 year since I lost my baby it is going to be a real time of reflection for dh and I.I know one thing though that is for sure and that is that our Lord is a healer and a restorer and He has turned my mourning into dancing and rejoicing :) Some of the things I am doing right now I would not of been able to do if I had gone full term and I know that the Lord is birthing something in me which I never would of expected!I give Him the glory :) 

Love you all ladies!!!!



Mwaahhh!! <3


----------



## hakunamatata

Sporty congratulations on your newborn - she's beautiful.

Bree sending hugs and prayers as you approach the anniversary of your precious baby's passing. :hugs:


----------



## fides

PrincessBree said:


> To think next month this group will be 1 year old (happy birthday yall) lool so crazy-this is bitter sweet for me as it will be 1 year since I lost my baby it is going to be a real time of reflection for dh and I.

awww, :hugs: the first anniversary is super hard. :cry: i'll be praying for you lots as that time approaches. 

and, melenarz, i was thinking about you tonight in the shower (that's my personal time, ha ha) and praying for you - i know what it's like to have a job like that and i'm sorry you're going through all this :hugs:


----------



## melenarz

I just wanted to thank you all for your prayers! While I don't feel 100% better, I am doing better! And I know it because of the people paying for me. I have a cousin who is a pastor and she told me its ok to ask other people to hope and pray for you when you can't do it yourself. You ladies are lifesavers!!! I can say now I have some hope and I can pray again, maybe not a lot, but enough. 

We had our scan yesterday morning to check a minor kidney issue and by the grace of God it is all cleared up, so no worries! My Peanut was just perfect! Opening and closing its eyes, 'chewing' away at something in there! Practiced breathing for us, got the hiccups and let out a big yawn! We only had the 2d scan, but it was beautiful. Oh, and the tech laughed and said she had never seen this much hair on a baby at 32 weeks! Normally she doesn't see hair like that until about a week before delivery--and it's got 8 weeks to grow!


----------



## hakunamatata

Mel that's fantastic news!!! :hugs:

Ani had quite the head of hair too :haha:


----------



## PrincessBree

Hanakuna your Añi is soooo cute that pic puts the biggst smile on my face Lol xx 

Melenarz hun im so happy your feeling hope again - you know the bible says that all things work together for good of those that love Him .All this you been going thru will work out hun and you will be stronger cos of it .Awww a baba with lots of hair is a beautiful thing :) congrats hun ! Xx 

Fides Thank you sister :) I know the prayers of you all will carry me thru that time God is so awesome :)


----------



## Brightstarshi

hello ladies,

just stopping by to say hi and give hugs :)

all is well here,we will be 22 weeks on monday,babies are all growing well.
I have been super tired this week,but grateful that I can rest when I need.

the babies have got stronger,their movements are stronger,

much love and blessings to everyone
and your loved ones xxx


----------



## melenarz

That's great Brightstar!! I am sure they will be right on track and growing like weeds!!

I'm attempting to change my a avatar to my latest scan pic.... I'm a little technically challenged....lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw lovely scan pic, look at that little life!!


----------



## Soon5kids

Hi ladies! I can't believe I am just now finding this group. I am wondering if I could join in. A little about me I been married for just about 13 years and have 5 beautiful children. I am now due any day with my 6th child which is a true blessing from the Lord. I would really love to join in with you ladies. I really love the fact that you all are praying for each other and encouraging each other. Blessings to you all! <3


----------



## PrincessBree

Soon5~ Welcome hunni !!!Wow !!! 6 blessings?! God is soooo good! :) Wow your little one is due any moment now ! I pray that God will give you a quick & easy and safe delivery :) xx please posr prayers or requests at anytime :) ok question I ask people who I ask people who have been married 10+ years ~ how do you keep the love alive for so Long ? Can you give us some Tips Lol ?? 

Brightstar~ 22 weeks already time is just flying by our Lord is sooo good !! 

Melenarz ~ do post the pic ;) lovely to see little one growing so fast !!!


----------



## Soon5kids

Thanks PrincessBree!!! You know time and truly knowing each other in Christ is what has kept us going. We have grown together over the years rather than apart. I am truly blessed! <3


----------



## melenarz

We had our first hospital tour today-- I loved it! And I loved their rules!! Their rules are exactly what I need in order to manage my mil! It has me calmed significantly. 

Now, the only issue is because I am delivering with a midwife, I have to have one hospital as my first choice but be willing to go another as a backup in the case that someone else goes into labor before me and chooses the other hospital. There is only one midwife on call at a time, however, she will be with from admission through delivery- which I love the idea of. Anyhow, if you could, please pray it all works out and I will get to deliver at the hospital which is my first choice. I know it will be fine either way, but I think I would be happier with my first pick! They are very pro-breastfeeding and skin to skin bonding-- and mother baby bonding period. 

Also, please pray for me that my desire and hopes for breastfeeding work out as I am hoping. I am not getting much support other than DH. In fact, my mom is very discouraging. I know I was not breastfed long and I have a feeling that has something to do with the poor relationship I have with my mom. I see the kids I babysat who were breastfed for 1-2 years- the bonds they have with their moms are amazing!! I want that with my baby.....

Thank you again for your prayers! And welcome to the new ladies! It will be fun getting to know you ladies and praying with you


----------



## Brightstarshi

I can do all things through him who strengthens me.
philipians 4;13
commit to the lord whatever you do and he will establish your plans
proverbs 16;3

(((hugs)))

Amanda
x


----------



## runnergrl

Good morning ladies! Just felt the need to stop in here and let you all know that you were on my heart this morning. Those of you who have your sweet bundles, those still TTC, and those including myself who are eagerly awaiting the arrival of these precious ones. Its hard to believe I am one week away from the third and final trimester! I am so blessed and thankful, yet I still find myself grumbling over this ache or that pain. Last night, I even told my husband, "remind me the next time I bug you about having a third baby how much i dislike being pregnant!" Why did I say that? I feel so shameful now.. Please pray for an attitude change in my life and my heart. I should be rejoicing about this baby, not complaining because my back hurts or I'm uncomfortable.. Forgive me girls for being so selfish!


----------



## Soon5kids

Need loads of prayers ladies. I have a lot of stressful situations happening that is making the end of my pregnancy very difficult. Please pray for me ladies. Thank you.


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies, I was here in August when I was pregnant with our baby that I miscarried. I am pregnant again and just would love to have all the prayers I can for this little one. After what happened last time I would appreciate it <3 Thank you girls :)


----------



## melenarz

Prayers Soon and Markswife!

I'm asking for prayers today. My in-laws are having a shower for me today and with the way things have been this far, I am afraid this might be more stressful than enjoyable. My mom is coming and thankfully my cousin and aunt. My belly is sore and tender and I don't want people touching and I know that will be the first thing mil will try to do..... Ugh! I'm trying to figure out how to tell her NO without being or too witchy. 

Hope you are all doing well and enjoying your weekends!


----------



## sportysgirl

Runners, how are things are you still suffering?

Brightstar hugs for you too:hugs:

Soon praying for you hope things improve.

Markswife praying for you, how are you feeling?

Melenarz enjoy the shower I hope that MIL behaves herself, thinking of you and sending prayers.

Took Poppy for her injections yesterday and she was so brave, bit unsettled in the evening/night bless her.

Praying for you all ladies, hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## melenarz

I'm having a very rough evening. Mil was on good behavior other than a few comments when I broke it to her she would not be in the labor and delivery at any point in time and that it would be 2-4 hours after delivery before she could see baby. She commented that if my mom was there she was coming in. 
We then dh a d stopped to see fil. I told him not to touch my belly as it is very tender and sore, and what does he do?? Exactly what I told him not to!!! Blatant disrespect if you ask me. 
I do not feel I can expect to get any respect after the baby is born from either of them. I hate feeling this way. I do not have a close relationship with my mom, but there is still a definite difference between a relationship with your mom and your mil. I have asked my dh if this disrespect continues after baby is here to sit them and tell them they need to back off or will lose privileges to see the baby. I hate that, but I am so stressed right now I could scream. It is causing strain with me and dh as be feels I am just bad mouthing them and over reacting. We have discussed it more and he says he understands my frustration, but I don't think he fully does or ever will since he will never carry a child. I am trying to be patient and understanding but when you feel so disrespected it is very hard.


----------



## melenarz

Just wanted to drop in and wish all you amazing ladies a happy Mother's Day!


----------



## runnergrl

Thanks M! I have my glucose test and 3d ultrasound this Friday! I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I hope everything is ok! Prayers ladies!


----------



## melenarz

I don't know why, but today I am being flooded with the emotion of losing my first baby back in August. My heart feels heavy this morning and all I can think about is how I felt that morning when I knew something was wrong. It was almost 2 weeks later I found out my baby had died. Why am I not rejoicing in this baby now? I am 34 weeks today, 6 weeks until I can hold my Peanut, but why do I just want to go back to my first and cry? I pray this feeling is not with me all day as we have some baby classes tonight after work and I don't want to be there all depressed and sad. I guess I just need to find a way to focus on this baby and give it all I have today, I'm just struggling with that.


----------



## c.m.c

markswife10 said:


> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all SOOOO much for the prayers!!!!
> 
> Praise report! Our little bean is doing just fine! We saw him/her on the ultrasound today, the little heart was flickering/beating away <3 There is absolutely no blood in the uterus, and my cervix is completely closed. During my first prenatal appointment today I had a pap, and the Dr. said that there is no blood coming from my cervix at all, only around it. The bleeding is from a leaky cyst on my left ovary that is leaking a lot of blood, but not a concern and will go away by the 10 to 12 weeks. She said bleeding may keep happening until then but not to be concerned unless it gets really heavy with lots of cramping. Please keep praying for that cyst that it will stop bleeding soon (it's so worrying seeing blood even if you know what it is from) and that everything will go smoothly from here on out! :) Thanks girls! <3
> 
> This is fantastic news im so made up for u. I dodnt no cysts cud bleed i have one on my rite overy they found it wen i was 5 wks pregnant and it gave me alot of pain. Not to sure if its still there they didnt say anything at my 12 week scan but i swear sometimes i still get a stinging sensation in that erea but not as much as i did earlier on in my pregnancy. Hope yhe bleeding stops soon. I must thank our lord for listining to our preys so thank u lord amen. And god bless u sister:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We are very happy and relieved to know baby is fine and growing safe and sound :) I didn't know a cyst could bleed like that either (and it seriously is like a light period flow, not enough to get on the pad but enough to wipe a lot when I go to the bathroom). I'm just hoping it stops soon because it is annoying. At least I know it should be gone by the 12th week, so it won't be too much longer (although longer than my ticker says because I haven't changed it since our scan, our baby is just over 7 weeks). But yes, Thank you JESUS for the answered prayers!!! And thank you sister for praying for me and our bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

hello. Im new here. I found this wonderful thread started last July. Its great.

I just read your post. I hope all is well with you and your baby:hugs:. I too had a ruptured ovarian cyst last week and had a scan at 5+6... i go back this thursday for a 6+6 scan as there was a lot of fluid around my abdomen.

im a very private christian.... most people dont know that about me but i feel like all i can do is pray... im so nervous about thursday


----------



## markswife10

c.m.c said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all SOOOO much for the prayers!!!!
> 
> Praise report! Our little bean is doing just fine! We saw him/her on the ultrasound today, the little heart was flickering/beating away <3 There is absolutely no blood in the uterus, and my cervix is completely closed. During my first prenatal appointment today I had a pap, and the Dr. said that there is no blood coming from my cervix at all, only around it. The bleeding is from a leaky cyst on my left ovary that is leaking a lot of blood, but not a concern and will go away by the 10 to 12 weeks. She said bleeding may keep happening until then but not to be concerned unless it gets really heavy with lots of cramping. Please keep praying for that cyst that it will stop bleeding soon (it's so worrying seeing blood even if you know what it is from) and that everything will go smoothly from here on out! :) Thanks girls! <3
> 
> This is fantastic news im so made up for u. I dodnt no cysts cud bleed i have one on my rite overy they found it wen i was 5 wks pregnant and it gave me alot of pain. Not to sure if its still there they didnt say anything at my 12 week scan but i swear sometimes i still get a stinging sensation in that erea but not as much as i did earlier on in my pregnancy. Hope yhe bleeding stops soon. I must thank our lord for listining to our preys so thank u lord amen. And god bless u sister:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We are very happy and relieved to know baby is fine and growing safe and sound :) I didn't know a cyst could bleed like that either (and it seriously is like a light period flow, not enough to get on the pad but enough to wipe a lot when I go to the bathroom). I'm just hoping it stops soon because it is annoying. At least I know it should be gone by the 12th week, so it won't be too much longer (although longer than my ticker says because I haven't changed it since our scan, our baby is just over 7 weeks). But yes, Thank you JESUS for the answered prayers!!! And thank you sister for praying for me and our bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello. Im new here. I found this wonderful thread started last July. Its great.
> 
> I just read your post. I hope all is well with you and your baby:hugs:. I too had a ruptured ovarian cyst last week and had a scan at 5+6... i go back this thursday for a 6+6 scan as there was a lot of fluid around my abdomen.
> 
> im a very private christian.... most people dont know that about me but i feel like all i can do is pray... im so nervous about thursdayClick to expand...

Hi sweetie, I am praying for your LO that he/she will be perfect <3 I ended up losing that baby :( Not 100% sure of the cause and it was very difficult to deal with losing that LO, especially after seeing a healthy baby on the ultrasound twice. :( Praise God, though, He has blessed us with another LO on the way and we are praying this time everything goes smoothly! <3 

Hopefully the cyst doesn't cause too much trouble for you, I know how scary it can be! :hugs::hugs: Praying! <3


----------



## markswife10

sportysgirl said:


> Runners, how are things are you still suffering?
> 
> Brightstar hugs for you too:hugs:
> 
> Soon praying for you hope things improve.
> 
> Markswife praying for you, how are you feeling?
> 
> Melenarz enjoy the shower I hope that MIL behaves herself, thinking of you and sending prayers.
> 
> Took Poppy for her injections yesterday and she was so brave, bit unsettled in the evening/night bless her.
> 
> Praying for you all ladies, hope everyone else is ok.

Thank you girls for the prayers! <3 I am feeling pretty good. I have some of the normal early preg symptoms (sore boobs, exhausted, etc.). I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow, so glad about that! Still praying all will go well with LO, although I'm quite confident that this one will be our take home baby <3 :happydance: Can't wait to see LO on an ultrasound!


----------



## c.m.c

markswife10 said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all SOOOO much for the prayers!!!!
> 
> Praise report! Our little bean is doing just fine! We saw him/her on the ultrasound today, the little heart was flickering/beating away <3 There is absolutely no blood in the uterus, and my cervix is completely closed. During my first prenatal appointment today I had a pap, and the Dr. said that there is no blood coming from my cervix at all, only around it. The bleeding is from a leaky cyst on my left ovary that is leaking a lot of blood, but not a concern and will go away by the 10 to 12 weeks. She said bleeding may keep happening until then but not to be concerned unless it gets really heavy with lots of cramping. Please keep praying for that cyst that it will stop bleeding soon (it's so worrying seeing blood even if you know what it is from) and that everything will go smoothly from here on out! :) Thanks girls! <3
> 
> This is fantastic news im so made up for u. I dodnt no cysts cud bleed i have one on my rite overy they found it wen i was 5 wks pregnant and it gave me alot of pain. Not to sure if its still there they didnt say anything at my 12 week scan but i swear sometimes i still get a stinging sensation in that erea but not as much as i did earlier on in my pregnancy. Hope yhe bleeding stops soon. I must thank our lord for listining to our preys so thank u lord amen. And god bless u sister:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We are very happy and relieved to know baby is fine and growing safe and sound :) I didn't know a cyst could bleed like that either (and it seriously is like a light period flow, not enough to get on the pad but enough to wipe a lot when I go to the bathroom). I'm just hoping it stops soon because it is annoying. At least I know it should be gone by the 12th week, so it won't be too much longer (although longer than my ticker says because I haven't changed it since our scan, our baby is just over 7 weeks). But yes, Thank you JESUS for the answered prayers!!! And thank you sister for praying for me and our bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello. Im new here. I found this wonderful thread started last July. Its great.
> 
> I just read your post. I hope all is well with you and your baby:hugs:. I too had a ruptured ovarian cyst last week and had a scan at 5+6... i go back this thursday for a 6+6 scan as there was a lot of fluid around my abdomen.
> 
> im a very private christian.... most people dont know that about me but i feel like all i can do is pray... im so nervous about thursdayClick to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetie, I am praying for your LO that he/she will be perfect <3 I ended up losing that baby :( Not 100% sure of the cause and it was very difficult to deal with losing that LO, especially after seeing a healthy baby on the ultrasound twice. :( Praise God, though, He has blessed us with another LO on the way and we are praying this time everything goes smoothly! <3
> 
> Hopefully the cyst doesn't cause too much trouble for you, I know how scary it can be! :hugs::hugs: Praying! <3Click to expand...

Awww so sorry for your loss:hugs: and so glad that there was a plan for you and you're expecting again

I too fear that mother nature knows best this time as I have now started to bleed... so im fearing the worst:cry:


----------



## hakunamatata

c.m.c said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all SOOOO much for the prayers!!!!
> 
> Praise report! Our little bean is doing just fine! We saw him/her on the ultrasound today, the little heart was flickering/beating away <3 There is absolutely no blood in the uterus, and my cervix is completely closed. During my first prenatal appointment today I had a pap, and the Dr. said that there is no blood coming from my cervix at all, only around it. The bleeding is from a leaky cyst on my left ovary that is leaking a lot of blood, but not a concern and will go away by the 10 to 12 weeks. She said bleeding may keep happening until then but not to be concerned unless it gets really heavy with lots of cramping. Please keep praying for that cyst that it will stop bleeding soon (it's so worrying seeing blood even if you know what it is from) and that everything will go smoothly from here on out! :) Thanks girls! <3
> 
> This is fantastic news im so made up for u. I dodnt no cysts cud bleed i have one on my rite overy they found it wen i was 5 wks pregnant and it gave me alot of pain. Not to sure if its still there they didnt say anything at my 12 week scan but i swear sometimes i still get a stinging sensation in that erea but not as much as i did earlier on in my pregnancy. Hope yhe bleeding stops soon. I must thank our lord for listining to our preys so thank u lord amen. And god bless u sister:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We are very happy and relieved to know baby is fine and growing safe and sound :) I didn't know a cyst could bleed like that either (and it seriously is like a light period flow, not enough to get on the pad but enough to wipe a lot when I go to the bathroom). I'm just hoping it stops soon because it is annoying. At least I know it should be gone by the 12th week, so it won't be too much longer (although longer than my ticker says because I haven't changed it since our scan, our baby is just over 7 weeks). But yes, Thank you JESUS for the answered prayers!!! And thank you sister for praying for me and our bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello. Im new here. I found this wonderful thread started last July. Its great.
> 
> I just read your post. I hope all is well with you and your baby:hugs:. I too had a ruptured ovarian cyst last week and had a scan at 5+6... i go back this thursday for a 6+6 scan as there was a lot of fluid around my abdomen.
> 
> im a very private christian.... most people dont know that about me but i feel like all i can do is pray... im so nervous about thursdayClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## markswife10

c.m.c said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future hopes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all SOOOO much for the prayers!!!!
> 
> Praise report! Our little bean is doing just fine! We saw him/her on the ultrasound today, the little heart was flickering/beating away <3 There is absolutely no blood in the uterus, and my cervix is completely closed. During my first prenatal appointment today I had a pap, and the Dr. said that there is no blood coming from my cervix at all, only around it. The bleeding is from a leaky cyst on my left ovary that is leaking a lot of blood, but not a concern and will go away by the 10 to 12 weeks. She said bleeding may keep happening until then but not to be concerned unless it gets really heavy with lots of cramping. Please keep praying for that cyst that it will stop bleeding soon (it's so worrying seeing blood even if you know what it is from) and that everything will go smoothly from here on out! :) Thanks girls! <3
> 
> This is fantastic news im so made up for u. I dodnt no cysts cud bleed i have one on my rite overy they found it wen i was 5 wks pregnant and it gave me alot of pain. Not to sure if its still there they didnt say anything at my 12 week scan but i swear sometimes i still get a stinging sensation in that erea but not as much as i did earlier on in my pregnancy. Hope yhe bleeding stops soon. I must thank our lord for listining to our preys so thank u lord amen. And god bless u sister:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We are very happy and relieved to know baby is fine and growing safe and sound :) I didn't know a cyst could bleed like that either (and it seriously is like a light period flow, not enough to get on the pad but enough to wipe a lot when I go to the bathroom). I'm just hoping it stops soon because it is annoying. At least I know it should be gone by the 12th week, so it won't be too much longer (although longer than my ticker says because I haven't changed it since our scan, our baby is just over 7 weeks). But yes, Thank you JESUS for the answered prayers!!! And thank you sister for praying for me and our bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello. Im new here. I found this wonderful thread started last July. Its great.
> 
> I just read your post. I hope all is well with you and your baby:hugs:. I too had a ruptured ovarian cyst last week and had a scan at 5+6... i go back this thursday for a 6+6 scan as there was a lot of fluid around my abdomen.
> 
> im a very private christian.... most people dont know that about me but i feel like all i can do is pray... im so nervous about thursdayClick to expand...
> 
> Hi sweetie, I am praying for your LO that he/she will be perfect <3 I ended up losing that baby :( Not 100% sure of the cause and it was very difficult to deal with losing that LO, especially after seeing a healthy baby on the ultrasound twice. :( Praise God, though, He has blessed us with another LO on the way and we are praying this time everything goes smoothly! <3
> 
> Hopefully the cyst doesn't cause too much trouble for you, I know how scary it can be! :hugs::hugs: Praying! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Awww so sorry for your loss:hugs: and so glad that there was a plan for you and you're expecting again
> 
> I too fear that mother nature knows best this time as I have now started to bleed... so im fearing the worst:cry:Click to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: 

I pray all will go well with your LO and the bleeding stops! It was several several days of bleeding consistently for me before our baby actually passed away and I started miscarrying. Praying it is just the cyst and that things don't end badly for you :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

This isnt related to me or to my baby, but I feel like I can come to you girls for prayer about anything.

Last night my husband got a text from one of his very close friends that he grew up with with very bad and scary news. His wife's mother was attacked and beaten, almost to death yesterday morning. Every day she wakes up early to go for a walk and gets the paper for her elderly neighbors and brings it from their driveway up to their doorsteps. Its been a routine of hers for 20 years. 

Yesterday morning a man in a devil mask jumped out from behind some bushes and brutally attacked and beat her and attempted to rape her. She somehow survived and the man must have been spooked by something because he fled the scene, and she was found, barely consious, with clothes torn and her husband was notified and she is now recovering in ICU with a skull fracture and several other terrible wounds. 

I am so sick and saddened by this. COuld you please join me in prayer for her and her family? Please pray that this TERRIBLE excuse for a person who did this is found and brought to justice as well? I cry..:cry: 

I didnt sleep last night because this woman sounds a lot like my mom, and my mom is known to do very similar things. (go for walks, bring the paper to her neighbors, ect) so i was able to put myself in their shoes and kept imagining it was my mother, and just cant begin to imagine..:nope:


----------



## melenarz

Runner- that is awful! I will pray for her and her family. We may never know why these awful, crazy things happen to such good people, but I try to remember it is all in Gods plan- for some reason or another. Please let us know how her recovery progresses

I want to ask for prayers for myself and husband. We are now in the home stretch- less that 6 weeks til d-day! I am really getting uncomfortable and cranky and I know I take it out on dh many days. Along with the discomfort and crankiness, I'm dealing with insane in-laws and all the fears of the unknown that lies ahead. I can barely focus at work these days and just feel extremely preoccupied with all I am facing right now. I know God will see me through, but it doesn't make it any less scary!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Runner, praying for your friens mum in law, there are some awful people out there.

Mel praying for you, these 6 weeks will fly by, baby will be here before you know it. Make sure you take time to rest and relax.

Hope all is well with everyone else praying for you all.


----------



## princesspreg

Good day all,

It's been so longgggg since I stopped by. Hi all oldies and newbies. You ladies thank you so much for always praying for me. 

My son was born on 12.13.12 at 7 pounds. His name is Aden and he is now 5 months and doing well. 

(((Continue to pray over your kids))).


----------



## melenarz

Princesspreg- congrats! Hope all is going well! My baby is due I'm a little over 5 weeks!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies!

Its been a while since I last posted so thought I'd drop in now. How is everyone doing? 

We have had a lot of ups and downs here lately. Work.... sucks :( Still having a rough time there but just getting on with it. Dh just started work this weekend so that is going to help a lot. Him bringing in money takes some of the pressure off me so hopefully things will improve from here on out. 
Amber is amazing! I can't believe she is going to be five months tomorrow! She rolled from front to back a while ago and then just stopped. This past week she mastered back to front and now she has become a rolling machine! I can't leave her for a second because she keeps rolling off the playmat and carpet and onto the floor!!
We tried rice cereal yesterday and today. So far she is not very keen. I'll try one more time and if she still isn't that keen I'll leave it for a while longer. 

The bible study I started attending is going very well. Its nice to hang out with some like minded people and just share in the Word. 

I hope you are well!

Here are some pictures of Amber at 4 months and almost 5 months.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1850.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1903.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1917.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## melenarz

Amber is just gorgeous Bean!!

Well, I have 30 days until d-day! I am so excited, anxious and terrified. I am also struggling immensely with my inlaws, they just get under my skin and I want to punch them! Also dh is being sent to Germany for work mi July, and I am very anxious about that as well! If you ladies would, please keep us in your prayers that we have a healthy and safe delivery, that dh has a safe trip for work and that I can make it through all of this and be able to accept and work with my inlaws. Right now, I don't feel like that is going to be happening, so many prayers would be appreciated!!

I have been thinking about all of you ladies and praying for you, I hope all is well!
Love, hugs and prayers


----------



## sportysgirl

Bean, Amber is gorgeous! Glad your doing ok. 

melenarz saying prayers for you, it wont be long and your baby will be here! 

Poppy is now almost 10 weeks old and doing really well. She is very active and giving me lots of smiles. My hubby is away working for 2 weeks at the moment so we are missing him loads. 


Thinking of you all and praying for your daily. x:kiss:


----------



## runnergrl

Amber is super cute! I just want to snuggle her! :hugs:

Cant believe poppy is 10 weeks old already!

M- praying for you as usual. Glad you survived the weekend without FIL rubbing your belly :haha:

:hi: to everyone else- hope you are all keeping well!


----------



## melenarz

Ladies, I have hit the 9 month mark!!! 36 weeks today!! I have a midwife appointment this afternoon and then people in my old office are having a celebration/shower for me. It will be so good to see them!
While I really want baby to bake one more week at least, I am getting desperately uncomfortable and not sleeping at night, so, I pray whenever God wants this baby to make its debut it is ready and will be able to come home quickly. Though, I am going to miss feeling it roll around and having that special little bond no one else has. I guess that is why I am so adamant about breast feeding at this point.

Have a great day ladies! Hugs and prayers


----------



## runnergrl

:hugs: Mel.. try not to be too impatient, as most first babies come late :flower:


----------



## c.m.c

hi everyone...

all i can think of right now is jeremiah 29 vs 11!!!!!


i need to believe this right now as its just hit me what i have been through... tonight is my first evening alone since this all happened..


"For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."


----------



## mo0nangel

May I join this group?? P Easter is so important! Especially during this time when so much could go wrong, but i'm trying in the Lord and His will for my life! 
God bless you all! :)


----------



## runnergrl

of course you can! welcome!

Bree- where are you???????


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!!!!!!! I've missed you all so much! Things here have been insanely busy!!I can't believe my baby is 9 weeks old already! I am enjoying this time with my little guys and i don't even want to think about going back to work in 7 weeks! The Lord has been blessing me so much in this time --with patience!! I never knew how hard it would be to have a preschooler and a newborn. I think my 5 year old has had the hardest time adjusting to everything, but we are working more and more everyday! 

I need to catch up on every one else-- but can I ask how everyone's doing?


----------



## PrincessBree

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

Hello all! I thought that I would drop by to show love and say hey!!xx

Ladies missed you all so much,tbh I have been taking a sneak peek at you all every now and again :) just to see how you are all doing!I am excited to see that some of you are due very soon-we have all been through so much together it is beautiful to be able to share new life with one another!The babies are growing so fast!Amber looks seriously cute and adorable and Jaden I have seen pix of him looking soooo super cute!!xxExcited for the new arrivals to come and will be keeping you all in prayers.

I often think of you all and do pray for you all I dont get to spend as much time on here as I used to.It has been kind of good for me,as it has helped me to focus on what God is doing in my life instead of being sad about what is yet to happen!

One year anniversary to when I said goodbye to my baby is coming up next thursday 13th and tbh I am trying to stay busy and not allow myself to get slumped into a "what could have been depression" I know that the promises of the Lord are sure and I am excited for as and when that will open up.But for now I can truly say that I am content with the way life is and my "longing" for a baby has become a "Lord whatever You want for me,for right now I am fine with".

Ladies I can hardly believe that this thread has been open for so long we are one years old on Saturday 8th June (happy birthday yall lool ) and it is also my birthday on 6th June lool so YES the month of June is quite significant for me !

Last weekend the Lord made an opportunity for me to teach on Christian dance ministry and He really showed up.It made me to realise that there are so many things that He wants to do and is doing in my life and all will just add to me being an excellent mom one day!

I really do pray that if I visit less and less,that this thread will continue (in Jesus name)I don't want the thread to go silent and disappear down the list of threads until it becomes 1 month and not one lady has reached out to one another.I really do pray that mothers would continue to connect and pray for one another!Until I can join you all one day!

I really do love you all !!!!!!!!

I will for sure be around more towards the end of this week so hope to hear how you are all doing!!!!MWAAH 

PrincessBree


----------



## melenarz

For some reason b&b reset my password and locked me out!!!! But, I got back in!
Bree- praying for you. I understand what you are facing right now, but I trust God will get you through, just as He has before. 
I think of all you ladies everyday and keep you in my prayers.
Jewel-- 9 weeks already?!?! WOW!!! Time flies when you're having fun!

Today I am 37 weeks-- full term- woohoo!! I am cranky and uncomfortable so this baby can come out when it is ready!!! Lol! I will truly miss being pregnant, but I am so ready to hold my Peanut and to know if I have a son or a daughter. Please keep me in your prayers. This is birth number 1 for me, so as excited as I am, I am extremely nervous and scared at the same time. We are about 30 minutes from our hospital, so I pray for smooth sailing getting there when we need to. I see my midwife today at 3:15 and I am praying that we are making some progress and that it might not be much longer now, though I'm not getting my hopes up!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hugs Bree! Dh and I are also June babies. His was this past Sunday and mine is next Monday. I'm hitting the big 3-0!!! 

Melenarz hang in there! I remember hitting 37 weeks and thinking yes, any day now I'm going to find out if I have a son or daughter. Little did I know that I would still be waiting another 4 weeks!!!! Its hard not to be scared of the birth. Once I was in labour and things weren't going so well for me I just kept telling myself ' by this time tomorrow it will all be over & your precious bundle will be here'. It really helped me a lot.


----------



## angela2011

Hi ladies it has been a while since I have been able to get on. my computer got a virus and we just recently was able to get it fixed but I have really missed all of you and have continued to pray for you all. Praying for the ladies who are real close to delivery that you all have a safe happy delivery.
Bree I am keeping you in my prayers I know what a difficult time this is for you and your are so amazing I just pray that God will hold you closer than ever :hugs: 
As for me Ethan is growing so big hard to believe he will be 4 months in a few weeks. We are going on a trip for a few nights to the beach this weekend The kids are so excited but I am just wondering how Ethan is going to like the beach. My main reason for going is so the kids have fun so if I am stuck in the hotel room that will be okay because I know the other kids will be having a blast. I bought a beach tent for Ethan so I will see how he likes time on the beach. Ladies it is so amazing that this thread has been open a year. I remember my first time on this thread was early July last year and how scared I was when the doctor just saw a empty sac and Bree said a beautiful prayer for me that touched me so much This thread really carried me through a very scary pregnancy and I thank God for all of you. Welcome to all the new people may you all find peace and joy in this thread as so many of us have. I love you all and I am praying for all of you:hugs:


----------



## babymonkey18

Hey ladies, may I join? I am due at the end of november. I am from michigan in the US. I love Jesus and think this is a cool thread!


----------



## melenarz

Hi babymonkey!! I think we all love having new folks join the group- there can never be enough prayers going up!!

My midwife appointment today was good- not as much progress as I had hoped, but I am trying to keep some faith there will be more next week! I am 1cm and 75% effaced!!


----------



## fides

PrincessBree said:


> One year anniversary to when I said goodbye to my baby is coming up next thursday 13th and tbh I am trying to stay busy and not allow myself to get slumped into a "what could have been depression" I know that the promises of the Lord are sure and I am excited for as and when that will open up.But for now I can truly say that I am content with the way life is and my "longing" for a baby has become a "Lord whatever You want for me,for right now I am fine with

:cry: will be praying and fasting for you next Thursday :hugs: allow yourself to grieve so that the Lord can heal.

wow- it has been a year, hasn't it! crazy...


prayers and hugs to all the ladies waiting to hold their precious bundles from the Lord.


----------



## sportysgirl

Jewel star wow your little one is growing so fast enjoy your special moments. 

Bree thinking of you, this must be a difficult time for you and I send you special prayers. 

melenarz wow 37 weeks were did that time go, its getting excited now you will soon be holding your little one.

Angela enjoy your trip to the beach. 

Babymonkey welcome wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Fides love your picture! 

Poppy is 11 weeks old now and doing really well giving us lots of smiles and really looking around a lot more. We went to baby massage on Tuesday and really enjoyed it. 

Praying for you and your families daily.


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, just wanted to stop in and say hello and let you know I have been thinking a out all of you and praying for each of you- whatever your situation or struggle may be right now. I pray for peace and strength and acceptance for each of you. Have a wonderful rest of your weekend!


----------



## runnergrl

How are you feeling Mel?


----------



## melenarz

runnergrl said:


> How are you feeling Mel?

Done! Lol! I am trying to stay positive and happy, but I seriously wonder how much more my body can take. I know God will get me through, he has so many others!! 
Anxious, ready to know who I've been growing and protecting these last 9 months!
Scared-- so much unknown and so many people telling horror stories-- I swear its just to freak me out! And we are 40 minutes from our hospital roughly, I have no desire to deliver this baby on the side of he highway!! Lol
38 weeks tomorrow. Baby can come any day other than tomorrow or Sunday. Those are the inlaws birthdays and I just don't think I could deal with them if the baby had one of their birthdays- plus I feel it needs its own!! :)

How are you feeling runner??


----------



## runnergrl

Im ok... getting more and more uncomfortable but pushin through. :) every day is one day closer to baby!


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!!! It's been forever since I've been in here! I am sad to report that I've started back to work today. Hard to believe that my little guy is almost 12 weeks old already!! I miss him so much already!! I will definitely have to take some time to read up on everyone's posts. I have no idea what's going on!!


----------



## melenarz

Aww, jewel! I am praying for an easier transition as you continue at work. I'm waiting on mine to get here still!

39+ weeks, due in 6 days but ready for baby to come on out! I'm achy and tired all the time now. Lots of signs of labor, just praying they are the real deal!

Think of you all often and pray you're all doing great!!


----------



## runnergrl

cant wait to meet you baby M!!


----------



## runnergrl

Melenarz is in labor!!! Prayers appreciated! I'll update if she lets me know its ok. Thanks ladies!


----------



## jewelstar

Praying for Melenarz!


----------



## angela2011

hi ladies just checking in Good luck Melenarz you have most likely had your baby by now can't wait to hear the news. Hope you are all doing well. Family had a nice trip at the beach and Ethan was wonderful during the trip. I really need your prayers ladies. My husband had a growth removed from his foot and it came back skin cancer. Please keep him in your prayers He is having surgery Tuesday to remove it all. Please pray they get it all and that no more cancer is found. You ladies have prayed me through so much I had to come to you all for prayers. Keeping you all in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## jewelstar

angela2011 said:


> hi ladies just checking in Good luck Melenarz you have most likely had your baby by now can't wait to hear the news. Hope you are all doing well. Family had a nice trip at the beach and Ethan was wonderful during the trip. I really need your prayers ladies. My husband had a growth removed from his foot and it came back skin cancer. Please keep him in your prayers He is having surgery Tuesday to remove it all. Please pray they get it all and that no more cancer is found. You ladies have prayed me through so much I had to come to you all for prayers. Keeping you all in my prayers :hugs:

Praying for complete healing for your hubby in Jesus name!!


----------



## melenarz

Thanks so much runner-- and everyone for your prayers. I could truly feel them, tho at the time I was t sure what it was but I know now!

Katelyn Ruth was born 6/20 6:56am. I went in around 4pm 6/19, though I'd been having off and on contractions for several days. My water ruptured 6/19 around 8 am. They started me on pitocin after I failed to make much progress and I labored until midnight when I got my epidural. Continued to labor until 5 am when we started pushing. Wound up Katie's shoulders were coming in square on and they had to use forceps to help get her out. I tore pretty bad and am in pretty bad pain today. It had been doing better, but not so much now it seems. If you would, please continue to pay for speedy healing!!

Hope everyone is well! Runner, I think you're next!! :)


----------



## runnergrl

I sure hope so! praying for your continued healing sweetie!


----------



## melenarz

Runner- what is your edd again??


----------



## runnergrl

august 15


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations Melanarz! What a beautiful name you have chosen. 
Will keep praying for you that you heal quickly and the pain goes away soon.


----------



## melenarz

Thank you bean! I've been told it gets worse before it gets better.... It's on it's way if that's true!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies,

I am so happy to hear the wonderful news of baby Melenarz!!That sure did brighten my day And also what a beautiful name you have choosen for your baby girl!! May God continue to bless you all and your family. I am really proud of you as my sister in Christ hun.You have had to go through alot with depression and anxiety but you have held tight unto the Lords hand and He has really seen you through!Amen! xx **edit** She is ADORABLE!!!!Awww she looks super content!!You go girl!xx

Angela, I am soo sorry to hear of your husbands cancer..There really are no words, but I thank God that we serve a healer who is able to do more than we could ever ask or think, so you and dh and family will be in my prayers that the One who shed His blood for us will heal every sickness and disease of your dh body in Jesus name.

Runner I am excited for you that you are next in line God has been good!

Welcome to all the new ladies, lovely to meet you all xx may God bless your pregnancies and the journey that you are on!x

AFM I am doing well, just working hard, I am still not pregnant, but really taking this time to try and set things up for our family trying to save and were thinking of purchasing our first property instead of renting, just small things that can be done while we are still single . Dh has set up his own business and we are just working hard ya know with the ministry and all. I am enjoying it though it gets tough sometimes, I know now that my Father in heaven is all I need above everything xx I need prayer that my marriage will be able to stand strong under the weight of several major responsibilities and that our love will continue to grow.We are still taking care of my teenage cousin which has sobered me up BIG TIME lol not easy at all.I feel as though I am going through several tests to see if I really got the fruit of His Spirit and I know for sure, there are areas that the Lord has been working on me! I thank God for His grace and His mercies on this one!

Ladies it does warm my heart when I check in and you are all still praying,hoping,believing.Love to you all

AND-How are you ALL??? :D x


----------



## Beanonorder

melenarz said:


> Thank you bean! I've been told it gets worse before it gets better.... It's on it's way if that's true!!

Ah for you I hope not! I had to have an episiotomy and I have to say the care afterwards is something the Chinese seem to have gotten right! They came round three times a day to clean me! Plus I was given some stuff to wash with three times a day which helped with pain too. And I also had this stuff to drink which was disgusting but really helped! I honestly was never in much pain.

Its so good to hear from you Bree! Still praying that your rainbow will arrive at just the right moment for you guys! 

Prayers for all x


----------



## runnergrl

Bean- Amber is 6 months old????!? how did that happen? we need some updated pictures please!

And Bree- its so good to hear from you. still praying for you, husband and baby to be often! <3


----------



## Beanonorder

Runner I know! The time is flying past!
She is getting so big! As requested, here's how she's doing!

The first one is from this morning when she decided 4:45am was a suitable wake up time (usually she goes til 6!)
The second one is enjoying (or not) some butternut
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2225.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2153.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## runnergrl

she is a beauty!


----------



## 3boys

gorgeous baby girl x


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean!She is gorgeous!! I love the mischevious "mommy its 4am"smile on that first pic lol she sure has got some beautiful blue eyes!x


----------



## jewelstar

Aww Bean!!! She is such a cutie pie!!! I can't believe she's 6 months already!!


----------



## melenarz

She is precious Bean!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey how is everyone doing?xx


----------



## melenarz

Crazy busy! Katie will be three weeks old on Thursday. She has surpassed her birth weight and gained 3 ounces in the last week. We took Katie to church for the first time on Sunday. She did amazing! No crying, no screaming and only one diaper change. 

How are you, Bree?


----------



## jewelstar

We are doing well! Jaden had his first round of vaccinations yesterday and I felt so bad for him! He weighs a whopping 18 lbs 4 ounces and the doctors are thrilled that it's all from breastfeeding. We are into a pretty good swing of things with work and such as well.


----------



## Beanonorder

All pretty good here. Very hot! Our temperatures are in the mid thirties (about 95F) and between 95 and 100% humidity! Its awful. Amber has such a bad heat rash - its not worrying her too much but doesn't look very comfortable. She has also started waking up at night which is a bit frustrating seeing as she was doing so well!

Wow Jewel, Jaden is doing so well! Amber has only just hit 16lbs. I'm very happy that she has stayed smaller to average. I only have about three outfits for 6 to 9 months so not in a rush for her to get much bigger!!

I feel like such a bad mom - Amber was supposed to go for shots last Tuesday and we both completely forgot! I only remembered last night when it was too late. So now we have to wait all the way til next Tuesday! 

How things going for you Bree?


----------



## sportysgirl

Poppy and I are well. Poppy is nearly 4 months old! She is smiling all the time and starting to roll over. 

How are you Bree?


----------



## runnergrl

Im just ready to have this baby! Glad to hear all the babies are doing so well! Please pray for my patience these last few weeks ladies! i have been struggling with pressure, pain, and the odd contraction for the past few weeks now. I dont want to rush him out, but I am SO ready to have this baby!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Runner I have to admit I am two minds when it comes to your baby arriving! On the one hand I'm super excited for you and hope your LO arrives soon! On the other hand, your due date is the day I have to go back to work and lets just say I'm NOT super excited for that!!

All the best and will be praying for patience and strength for you.


----------



## shancherie

Long time, no see! Since I lost Noelle back in September, I have only been checking in once in a while to see how everyone was doing and to join in the prayers with you. I am overjoyed for all of you with those gorgeous little bundles of joy! What a thread of blessings.

It took nine months, but hubby and I are once again with child. Please pray for us and our little one. We'll be out camping and halibut fishing this weekend, but prayer will reach us anywhere :)

I've missed you all and am SO glad to be back.


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome back shancherie and a big congratulations! I hope your pregnancy goes well and looking forward to hearing all about it as you go along!
Will be praying for you!


----------



## PrincessBree

Melen- baby is already 4 weeks :) praise God time has just flown by!


Jewel awww poor lil man having his shots I know he was a little soldier through it all!Also thank God for you being set in a good routine i know that was one of your prayers so I rejoice with you for that!


Runner awww hun I will be praying for you to be patient for little man to come.Look at it this way you have more days behind you then you do ahead of you!The baby will be here SOON!


Bean- Aww poor little Amber and heat rash shes a little tropper bless her Lord :) I pray your strength upon your return to work :) may it be better than you expected xx also who will look after Amber when you return?


Sporty-Aww lil Poppy thank God that she is doing so well and gaining weight :) Sporty are you in the UK?I always forget where your at?If so how are you enjoying the "heat wave" we been having? :) Poppy new pic is soooo cute!x


Shancherie-My heart leaped with joy when I saw your name pop up on my screen!All glory to God for your new pregnancy!I am so happy for you hunni.So true when the scripture says weeping may endure for a night but JOY comes in the morning.Please keep us updated hunni,we are praying for youx 


Angela-I am still praying and beliving God for your husband,please let us know how he is doing?Let us know how we can support you dear x



AFM-I am doing pretty good right now.God has been so faithful.We went through yet another rough patch in the marriage but God bought us through I beggining to think - is that what life is about?Just a series of good times and bad times and we just got to learn to have JOY through it all?Is life just about remembering that through every storm and challenge that the Lord will bring us through them all?Is life just about learning that nothing can satisfy the yearning in our SOUL like Jesus?I am starting to think that, that is what life is all about!So yes I am learning alot right now!I guess through the past year I have become stronger,wiser,more determined and Im convinced that Gods plans for me and my marriage are GOOD!SO yes I am doing pretty good ladies!Still waiting on His timing for a baby,I know it will happen at just the right time, He is in control and I give Him glory for that x 


I am looking for a new job right now and asking for prayers that the Lord will open up a door for me to do a dream job- my previous jobs contract ended (i was covering a long term maternity leave) and I really need another great job where I can use my skills to help change somebodys life! :) DH is also looking for a job too,so can you pray for him too-he needs an AWESOME DOOR to open up for him :)


I also need prayer because since I was married my circle of friends has changed drastically the person who was my best friend,well lets say we dnt really talk much more rather than hi and bye :( which is a shame but its just kind of naturally happened she has a new best friend now, and I am always praying the Lord send me new married friends even though we are nearly 3 years in I am still praying the same prayer to no avail lol please would you pray the Lord sends some great connections.


The thing I feel is different between Londoners and Americans is that out there you actually share life togther with friends?Like you visit eachother hang out,do stuff...out here its like its every woman and man for themselves. You do you and I will do me and never will the two paths cross...its not easy!Correct me if im wrong in thinking this?


This is still BY FAR my fave group of ladies :D love to all xx


----------



## melenarz

Bree- dh and I are pretty much to ourselves. W don't go out a lot other than for dinner with just us. Most of our circle of friends has changed drastically over the last several years. My best friend lives hours away and we speak through email and text message. She is driving up to see Katie today though!! We are lucky to see each other more than once a year. I think it just depends on the person and location. I don't think it is spot on to Londoners or Americans either way. Just my thinking!!

Dh leaves tomorrow for Europe for work for a week. I am very nervous about how far he is traveling. Please pray for him for safe travels.

Katie is doing great! 3 weeks yesterday! She is eating great and growing. Started picking up her head this week too. So sad she is growing so fast but so happy and blessed to have a healthy happy daughter!!


----------



## PrincessBree

melenarz said:


> Bree- dh and I are pretty much to ourselves. W don't go out a lot other than for dinner with just us. Most of our circle of friends has changed drastically over the last several years. My best friend lives hours away and we speak through email and text message. She is driving up to see Katie today though!! We are lucky to see each other more than once a year. I think it just depends on the person and location. I don't think it is spot on to Londoners or Americans either way. Just my thinking!!
> 
> Dh leaves tomorrow for Europe for work for a week. I am very nervous about how far he is traveling. Please pray for him for safe travels.
> 
> Katie is doing great! 3 weeks yesterday! She is eating great and growing. Started picking up her head this week too. So sad she is growing so fast but so happy and blessed to have a healthy happy daughter!!

I guess that you are right as location does have alot to do with it!Now I do have one of my best friends who I have known since I was like 11 and we are super close and she is married etc, but she is not a believer.We have a relationship that I cherish suppper close to my heart and I love her like a sister and I try to let my life be a witness to her about the Lord. She has known me through my days when I didnt know the Lord and even when I did.Its pretty cool. But I guess what I would like is to meet other couples that are in the ministry as well,as my husband and I are. But I guess one thing that is said about being called into ministry is that it can be a lonely place at times.I know in the Lords time He will connect us to the right people.My husband is the same he doesnt have many friends that he hangs out with lool makes us sound super sad, but even as Im writing I am guessing it has something to do with the path and journey that we are on as a couple :D 

Katie is soo cute, you will have to post some updated pics soon she seems to be growing so fast.How are things with the in laws?

I will for sure be praying for your dh on his trip to Europe.May God give him journey mercies and protect him on each day of his trip.

Ok so Shancherie is pregnant (yaaay!!),Runner is due any day now(hurraaah),and we have a few other ladies who are pregnant on here(im not sure how often they visit the group),I'm thinking someone else needs to get pregnant around here, like asap lol so we can keep the ball rolling-any takers?Jewel,Bean??Sporty??lool - Melen you are safe since baby Katie is still so young xx


----------



## Beanonorder

PrincessBree said:


> Ok so Shancherie is pregnant (yaaay!!),Runner is due any day now(hurraaah),and we have a few other ladies who are pregnant on here(im not sure how often they visit the group),I'm thinking someone else needs to get pregnant around here, like asap lol so we can keep the ball rolling-any takers?Jewel,Bean??Sporty??lool - Melen you are safe since baby Katie is still so young xx

Sorry Bree - that's a very special spot that we're keeping open just for you!! :haha:

As for friends - I'm struggling with that too. I have some very close friends I communicate with a lot but the one is back in South Africa and the other is in Australia. I haven't really been able to make too many friends here. Unfortunately the place to make friends in China is in bars. I don't have an issue with going to one but I was pregnant so soon after moving to this city that I never really got the chance. And now its not always easy to get a baby sitter so its always one of us who goes and I don't like that. 
But now that I've started going to this Bible study group things are looking up! I've met some nice people there.


----------



## melenarz

I agree with Bean!!! :)

Honestly Bree, dh and I struggle with the friendship issue too. He is a recovering addict (8.5 years sober!!!) and the fact that we do not drink/party limits the people who want to invite us to events. I get so mad as his so-called best friends haven't even contacted him since Katie was born (or much at all before either). At our church the couples we were getting to know have all divorced. We are contemplating finding a new church because it seems all couples our age at church are splitting. However, I really want to have Katie baptized in the church we were married in in the spring. 

I understand completely what you mean and how you feel. A call to ministry can be a somewhat lonely place, but so can a life of sobriety. As well as many other choices people can make in the paths they follow. I just try to remember that we are exactly where God wants us and with all the people he wants us to be with!!! And when I feel lonely, I come on here and remember how many awesome people God put in my life!! :)


----------



## melenarz

Hi! Unfortunately I don't know how to post pics in my posts, so I changed my avatar. Lol! This one of Katie's newborn photos. She was 11 days, 3 weeks now, but I love this picture! Our photographer was just amazing!! We spent the day together getting her pics and sharing our stories etc, she is of a different faith than me, but she has a strong faith and it was just so nice to talk with her and such a blessing to have her take Katie's pictures. I will change my photo again soon with an updated one!!

Prayers and hugs to all of you amazing ladies!
:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean and Melen- It is good to know that there are others who can't relate.My dh said something to me which for me was very true when I look at the grand scheme of things- he said " when we relocate we will not know anybody for a while and will have to relay on God to connect us to others in His timing and way"(paraphrasing lol). When he said that I was like yes that is sooo true,as we do plan to relocate and its a possibility that it could happen sooner than I would of thought...so I guess I just need to submit to this what the Lord is doing now and appreciate the ones He HAS put in my life instead of crying about the ones He has taken away! x
Bean- I am glad that you have started to meet some nice new people at the Bible study it sounds awesome :)

Melen- Katie is sooooo cute,those pictures completely melted my heart when I saw them :D God bless her!!!

Wow over the weekend my dh and I looked after my cousins kids they are (2 and 3) well it was we had them all day Saturday and it was a scorching hot day so we took them to the water park and then we also took them to the playground they had an awesome time but they were so demanding,and got fussy at times.Well with all of the heat and stuff through the night and into the next morning getting ready for church dh started to get seriously flustered. By the time we got home that evening, he said "Yea I think that has put me off having kids for a while!!" LOL kids are hard work,like seriously!!I guess its different when they are your own,but I was so shocked at how this one overnight experience changed dh heart towards kids looool - he said "maybe we CAN wait for kids afterall! loool bless him- Needless to say next time my cousin needs a babysitter, I will not be soo quick to volunteer our services so quickly!lol 

Hope you all have a blessed day!

Bree xx


----------



## runnergrl

Hey girls. Sorry Ive been away. It just getting really hard to deal with everything! Preparing our tiny apartment with what feels like NO HELP from my husband whatsoever. And when he is home, he wont let me do anything and tells me to get off my feet! but I know that if I dont do it, it wont get done.He is very sweet at times and I want to think his intentions are good, but laundry and dishes dont do themselves, and bathrooms dont just miraculously become clean either. Its frustrating when he says he will help and just sits there! (especially on weekends when we do have time! 
Bags are packed for the hospital and this is my last week at work. I could probably work longer, but I feel like the stress of my job and the physical demands it puts on me along with the 45 minute each way commute need to stop now. Plus, as just stated, there are still so many things to do! I am worries about what will happen with Brady while we are in the hospital too. I want him to stay on his normal schedule as much as possible, but I know my in-laws will not allow that. They will be coming up for the birth, and they will be keeping Brady. I want them to keep him at our apartment instead of their hotel as I feel that will be a scary thing for him and I am totally uncomfortable with him sleeping with them. He needs to be in his own bed! The last thing I need to be worrying about while i am in labor is my older son..uugh.
I dont want to have a preemie, but I am so ready for this child to be born. Next week would be great! :) please pray he is healthy and makes his appearance sooner than later!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi Bree, yes I am in the UK. We live in Cornwall so lovely beach weather at the moment. Poppy is doing well in the heat sometimes a little unsettled but we strip her off and get the fan going and she is soon smiling again. We were away at the weekend visiting family, lovely to see everyone but very tiring. 

Runner I am praying that baby comes soon and that all goes well for you. :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

Awww Runner- I am praying for you hunni!The baby will be here soon,hang in there you have not got too long to go.I know exactly how you feel with dh saying things like that my dh does similar- or says don't worry I will sort the place out and then he does a half job lol- you know us women know how to do a deep clean rather than just the spots that can be seen!So thank God you are going on maternity you will have a lot more time to get all the little bits done before your little one comes.I pray the Lord will take away all of your worries and give you peace on everyday of this pregnancy.

Be blessed my sister!

Sporty- I can only imagine how lovely it is in Cornwall right now!You must be having an excellent time.I think alot are struggling with the heat, not just baby Poppy lol especially because our country is not built for weather like this so we dont have air con in many place!But we thank God for it all the same!:D 

Ladies I hope you all have a blessed day whatever you do and wherever you are !


----------



## melenarz

Sporty & Bree- it is hot here in the US too, major heat wave in Ohio right now. We have been near or above 90 all week and will continue!

Runner- prayers to you! I know how uncomfortable and desperate I was for Katie to get here. She got here a week early, and I don't know if I could have survived the rest!! Also praying for your patience and feeling of safety with your older son while you are delivering the new little man!!

Dh is safely in Europe traveling between Austria and Germany. Comes home Saturday!! My cousin and I are taking our kids to see my grandparents 4 hours away- please pray for traveling safety for us as well!
Have a blessed day!!


----------



## shancherie

It has been absolutely beautiful here in Alaska. Low to mid 70s and sunny. This has been the best summer since we arrived here 10 years ago! I'll be going for my pregnancy verification ultrasound on the 31st - please pray for us!

The next day I will be travelling to Tennessee to be with my parents. We found out my mother has malignant stomach cancer a day or two before we found out we were pregnant. Tumors have closed her esophagus and after chemo, surgery is looming. I have to remember every day to let it go, and put my worries down. It takes a lot of prayer! I find myself worrying a lot. 

Melen, I am LOVING that baby picture! What a little doll!!! 

Runner, I've thought about you and your little one a lot - prayers for you. I'm so excited for you, I can't even tell you how much!

May God bless and keep this thread and these lives woven tight! What an amazing group of women.


----------



## sportysgirl

shancherie praying for you and your pregnancy. How are you feeling?
Also saying prayers for you mum to give her strength. xx


----------



## jewelstar

Hi Ladies! 
I hope everyone is doing well! I'm back into the swing of things at work, and although pretty busy at times, try to remember to check this thread out.

Jaden will be 4 months old on Friday!! Where is the time going?? He's doing well, growing fast, and is a complete blessing to our family.

Here's a pic:
 



Attached Files:







jaden sitting.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shancherie

Jewel, what a handsome little man! I can't believe he's four months. Time sure does fly.

Hi Sporty, I'm feeling pretty good. A lot more sickly this time, but I can live with that. Still going through the cycle of worry, realizing I'm tensed up, praying and saying God's will be done, then finding myself worrying again. 

Matthew 6:34 
Therefore do not be anxious for tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## Beanonorder

Runner sorry you're left to do all the hard work! I completely understand how frustrating it can be! Good luck for your last few weeks, I hope it flies by!

shancherie praying for you! Hope your doctors appointment and travelling goes well.

Jewel Jaden is looking adorable! 

I'm not sure how many of you are familiar with Proverbs 31 ministry group but I'm really excited that I'm going to be doing an online Bible study through them. I'm going to be doing the book 'What Happens when women say Yes to God' by Lysa TerKeurst. I've never done a Bible study based on a book before so I'm really looking forward to it! 
I spend a lot of my time not doing things because I immediately think of all the reasons why I shouldn't or why it won't work so I'm trying to already say yes to new things!
And saying yes to things brings me to a prayer request I have (sorry the explanation is a bit long!):
On Monday I had an interview with a recruiter for what appears to be the perfect job for me here in the city I'm currently living in. I'm waiting now to hear if the actual school is interested. And then tomorrow or Friday I'm going to have another interview with a school in a city about 20 minutes from my current city, which will also be a fantastic opportunity. Both these jobs would start at the end of August which will understandably cause a bit of a problem with my current job as I'm supposed to return to it in mid-August. So my prayer request is that if a new job is the path God is taking me down that I may get an offer from one of these schools and that the potential obstacles I can foresee will be ones that we can ultimately overcome. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## melenarz

Sending prayers Bean!
Runner- it must be a DH thing..... Not to say he doesn't do anything for me, he does, I just feel like so much is left for me and expected of me sometimes
How are you doing Bree?
Sancherie, prayers for your pregnancy to be happy and healthy!!

Can I ask a prayer request for myself? I don't want to get into the long explanation right now, but I need prayers for my faith and strength. I feel both fading at the moment.


----------



## 3boys

shancerie i pray for your pregnancy and your mom.
Runner i hope baby makes an appearance soon i know how hard the last couple of weeks can be. x


----------



## melenarz

I have recently started going to the loc breastfeeding center for breastfeeding support and socialization with other breastfeeding mamma's. I do not know who this woman is, but through the group learned of a mother who recently lost her baby. She has continued to pump her breast milk in order to donate to other families in need. I just thought this was such a wonderful thing she is doing. I don't know if I would ha e the strength to even consider it.
If you would t mind, please pray for her and her family over their loss and for their healing and that others may learn her generosity and love.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Amen


----------



## 3boys

absolutely what an amazing woman x


----------



## runnergrl

still pregnant!!


----------



## melenarz

Praying runner!! Hope that baby comes out soon! :)


----------



## shancherie

Praying for you Runner :)

Dear Heavenly Father, please be with Runner and her baby as her time draws near. Hold them close and keep them safe. Amen

I can't wait to see pictures of your new little one.


----------



## melenarz

I hope runner doesn't mind, but I wanted to ask everyone to pray as she is in labor!! May have had baby by now, this is just the first chance I had to get on here today. 

Lord, please be with runner and her family and all the docs and nurses as her baby enters the world! Keep them all healthy and safe and in your loving arms. Amen!!


----------



## celine

Hi ladies im new :) in short i have two beautiful kids, didnt think of a thurd til this year i had a sudden yearning, so ntnp we conceived right away with had never happened b4 it happened on mothers day and we found out on my mothers birthday, we were overjoyed at the timing. Then on my sons birthday found out we lost the baby :( it was one of the saddest moments of my life, by my daughters birthday two weeks later the hpt was negative. On my birthday this past wednesday i got a bfp. Sometimes i wonder what God has in store with us with these funny coincidences. 
I beleive my mc did bring me closer to a friend who lost her little girls at 22 weeks gestation, how funny that something i was so afraid would tear us apart ( a new pregnancy) ended up being the thing to bring us together (mc) so i beleive t hat was Gods intention for my loss. I dont blame Him but it was tough.

Please pray with me that this new pregnancy will last, of course im so paranoid after what happened.


----------



## melenarz

Hi celine!
Next week will be one year ago that I lost my first baby. It was our very first pregnancy and we were so thrilled! 
I was out of town for training with a New job when it all happened. About 2 mos later we were pregnant again, and as I write my 6 week old daughter lays in my lap. You are so right that God is so good and works in such mysterious/wonderful ways!! 
Saying prayers for you and your LO! What is your EDD??


----------



## PrincessBree

Prayers for all and also excited to hear about Runners news soon xx Blessings to all xxx 
Welcome Celine excited to meet you and pray with you when is your edd? Xx


----------



## runnergrl

He's here!!! Will post more later. Just wanted to post a pic and say thank your all for your prayers and support through my journey to my rainbow baby!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melenarz

Yay Runner!! So precious!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrata runner! You look fabulous and he's adorable!!


----------



## celine

Congratulations runner! 

My edd is 11 or 10 April :)


----------



## jewelstar

YAY Runner!!!! What a journey God has brought you through to this point!! He is gorgeous and you look so happy!! :)


----------



## 3boys

congrats runner x


----------



## PrincessBree

Yaaay runner he looks so cute snuggled up :) and you look amazing your glowing hun !!!Thank you Jesus for his safe arrival!! Xx


----------



## melenarz

I love my amazing, precious little Katie Ruth than I ever knew I could love. But, I've been thinking a lot today about my angel baby that we lost a year ago. I wonder what the baby would have looked like and who it would have been. I have a feeling that the baby was a girl, but we don't know. I cannot imagine now having had that baby and not having Katie. And I know my angel baby is with God, watching over its little sister. I had t really thought too much about it until last week when I took Katie to meet my office in Pittsburgh and it hit me that it had been one year since I had been there for training and lost my baby. It's just been tearing at my heart today.... I've been holding my little Katie Ruth a little tighter today....


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz said:


> I love my amazing, precious little Katie Ruth than I ever knew I could love. But, I've been thinking a lot today about my angel baby that we lost a year ago. I wonder what the baby would have looked like and who it would have been. I have a feeling that the baby was a girl, but we don't know. I cannot imagine now having had that baby and not having Katie. And I know my angel baby is with God, watching over its little sister. I had t really thought too much about it until last week when I took Katie to meet my office in Pittsburgh and it hit me that it had been one year since I had been there for training and lost my baby. It's just been tearing at my heart today.... I've been holding my little Katie Ruth a little tighter today....

Thinking of you and praying. It makes you realise how precious our babies our. I have those moments when I hug Poppy that little bit tighter!


----------



## PrincessBree

Melen I am praying for God to give you comfort ,I know Exactly how you feel its hard not.to think of what could of been sometimes but we have just got to keep on going knowing that our Angel babies are in place much better place xx


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies, if I could ask, please pray for me right now. My heart is not as it should be. It is filled with so much anger and hatred toward my mother in law at the moment, I know it is not a very Christian like heart. I am having a hard time finding any forgiveness toward her. 
Long story short, we politely to her she could not take Katie alone somewhere and she sent me an incredibly nasty text. DH called her and explained that she needed to understand that I have not been away from my baby since conception for more than a couple minutes. She basically told him I needed to 'get over it' and that it was t fair she was not getting her granddaughter alone. He told her no its not about her. She left me a voicemail which I feel is very insincere and I do t have any desire to talk to her right now, althought he thinks I should explain how I feel. However, I just am still so upset and so mad that I do not feel I can talk to her civilly at the moment. No one, not even my own mother, has talked to me the way she did in this text and I am finding it extremely hard to find forgiveness toward her right now. She has made it completely obvious to me that she has absolutely no respect toward us as parents and won't tolerate that.


----------



## sportysgirl

melenarz i and sending you love and prayers. I feel sorry for you going through this it clouds the happiness you should feel being a new mum. 

I am requesting prayers for a personal matter. I cannot say more than that now but would really like some prayers. 

Thanks


----------



## melenarz

Sending prayers sporty!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey ladies I just checked in i will be praying for you all xx


----------



## fdcsw126

So thankful I found this thread...oh and I found out Friday we are expecting our first, edd April 23, 2014 and have been constantly praying for a good pregnancy and that my fear of miscarriage would diminish, fully believing and leaving everything in Gods hands


----------



## melenarz

fdcsw126 said:


> So thankful I found this thread...oh and I found out Friday we are expecting our first, edd April 23, 2014 and have been constantly praying for a good pregnancy and that my fear of miscarriage would diminish, fully believing and leaving everything in Gods hands

You're starting it well giving it to God! Prayersfor you!!


----------



## jewelstar

Hi ladies!! I sure haven't been on here for a while! I hope you al are doing fabulously! Can you believe Jaden is 5 months old already?!?! I can't!! My oldest (Chase) started school this week, so of course I'm a wreck! See pics of both of my guys below:
 



Attached Files:







chaseschool.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3









jaden.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## melenarz

Such handsome little guys, jewel!! I am a wreck with each milestone Katie reaches- she is just over 2 mos now. I hope his first week in school is great!


----------



## 3boys

lovely little guys x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dear Lord

Whilst im grateful to be creating a newlife inside me. He is cooked now so can u please nudge him out as im in alot of pain :(

Thanks x


----------



## Beanonorder

Good luck babyhopes!! Hope he arrives soon!


----------



## x__amour

Dear Lord,

Please keep my family and our newest addition in your thoughts. Give me the strength to continue working hard to support them all. Thank you for all the amazing opportunities in my life and most importantly thank you for this new beautiful miracle of life. 

Amen.


----------



## melenarz

Babyhopes- I loved your prayer! Gave me a small chuckle because I remember that feeling!! Praying for a healthy(and very near) delivery!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

melenarz said:


> Babyhopes- I loved your prayer! Gave me a small chuckle because I remember that feeling!! Praying for a healthy(and very near) delivery!!

I think God told me no! :haha: still pregnant


----------



## melenarz

Asking for prayers, I will be returning to work this time next week and I am really struggling. While I do work from my home, I am on the phone a good portion of my day and require having sitters here for dd. it's killing me the thought of not being able to be there for her all day. Just the thought of someone else caring for my child hurts so much! She is only 12 weeks old and I just feel I should still be the one taking care of her. I thank God I am at least in the house where she is still and that I will be able to continue nursing her while I work, but I am really struggling because I hated my mom when I was young for working and having a babysitter (granted I was dropped off at the sitter when my mom went to work). I just want to give my daughter everything I never had on the emotional/ mother-daughter level. Even the physical level- I don't remember being hugged or given many kisses from my mom and I wanted it so badly. 
I know God has always seen me through and has always made things work out for me in the end, and I know He will continue, it just doesn't take away the pain I feel right this moment.


----------



## jewelstar

melenarz said:


> Asking for prayers, I will be returning to work this time next week and I am really struggling. While I do work from my home, I am on the phone a good portion of my day and require having sitters here for dd. it's killing me the thought of not being able to be there for her all day. Just the thought of someone else caring for my child hurts so much! She is only 12 weeks old and I just feel I should still be the one taking care of her. I thank God I am at least in the house where she is still and that I will be able to continue nursing her while I work, but I am really struggling because I hated my mom when I was young for working and having a babysitter (granted I was dropped off at the sitter when my mom went to work). I just want to give my daughter everything I never had on the emotional/ mother-daughter level. Even the physical level- I don't remember being hugged or given many kisses from my mom and I wanted it so badly.
> I know God has always seen me through and has always made things work out for me in the end, and I know He will continue, it just doesn't take away the pain I feel right this moment.


Praying for you Melenarz! I went back to work when Jaden was 12 weeks old and it was REALLY hard. I cried a lot. It's been almost 3 months and it's getting better. I still miss him tons, but I'm glad to see his smiling face every evening! Hugs! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

FREYA AND ALEX :cloud9:
https://img710.imageshack.us/img710/6682/eq8p.jpg

Baby Alex :cloud9:
https://imageshack.us/a/img23/4268/2io4.jpg


here he is! :)


----------



## melenarz

Precious little guy babyhopes!!! Congrats! How are you doing?


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous pictures babyhopes. Hope your all well xx


----------



## runnergrl

Over 11lbs?! Wow!! Thasa big baby :) he's beautiful!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi all

I haven't posted here for a while so thought I'd drop in. How is everyone doing?
Welcome to the new arrivals!

Amber is 9 months old today and I can't believe it! She is still the light of my life but I have to admit I do miss my small baby! She is crawling now and pulling herself up so she is into everything! Its exhausting! I got a new job so four weeks ago we moved to Shanghai. I'm really enjoying my job and so glad we made the move. My dh is now being a SAHD and doing a bit of work from home. I think he's finding it a bit challenging but he seems to be doing a great job. Thankfully our apartment is across the road from the school so I got home at lunch time (and I have about 2 hours) so I still get to see plenty of Amber. 

I hope you are all doing well and babies are growing happily - in utero or out!


----------



## melenarz

Haven't stopped in for a while! Sounds like things are going well Bean! Hope everyone else is doing well also!

Katie is just over 3 months old now. She smiles all the time and she can turn every bad day around. We are getting into a good routine I think. Night time is our cuddle time- nurse, cuddle and into bed for Katie! Sometimes she will sleep all night, others she gets up once. Normal she is up around 5am to nurse and then I toss her in bed with us so she falls asleep faster and we can get up and ready for work. She is trying so hard to pull herself up and loves to play!! We are going to start teaching her baby sign language and I hope we can learn more as she gets older. 
I'm blessed to work at home, but I still need babysitters, which I hate. In about a year I think we will consider the possibility of me staying home as I am miserable in my work, but I'm trying so hard to make the best of it and know I can nurse Katie whenever she wants and spend my lunch with her, put her down for naps etc. I know it is probably a bad thing, but me and the sitter are the only ones who can get her down- but a part of me loves that too! Katie is amazing and I never knew I'd ever feel a love like this. I can't even imagine the sacrifice God made in giving us His Son. And the loss Mary Joseph would have felt- evening knowing why. Being Mommy is the best thing in the world!

We think of you all often and say prayers for you all daily! Have a good week everyone!!


----------



## melenarz

Good morning (afternoon or evening depending where you are!)
I just was thinking of all my b&b friends this morning and wanted to say I hope you all have a very blessed day!


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww the smile on Freya's face is priceless


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi everyone, very long time no see. I've just spent a good few minutes catching up on all of the posts from the past few months, big congratulations to all of the new mums, it's lovely to see the pictures of all the babies, and lovely to read of new pregnancies, and also catching up on the journeys of those who are still trusting God for their BFP. I have missed all of you ladies!

It's been over 9 months since our beautiful daughter went to Heaven at 30w, it's been an absolute roller coaster of a journey, with some incredible lows. But things are looking up. It's too hard to even try to write about our journey in any sort of concise way, but we have had waves and waves of grief (I have learnt so much about that process - wow it's a tough one), we have been mourning our daughter and all of the hopes and dreams that we lost when we lost her, and then we have also been on a journey of TTC again for about 6/7 months which has brought so much pain and sadness in itself (after it didn't appear I was ovulating, cycle all over the place and at one stage they were even talking about early menopause at which point I had a complete meltdown!). Trying to keep my eyes fixed on Him throughout all of that has been so hard, but (when will I learn!?!) it's so much easier when we don't try to carry these things ourselves, Jesus is pretty good at it on our behalf! 

God has really spoken to me about restoring what had been 'stolen' from us when we lost our daughter, and He promised me that we would have further children. It's been so hard to dare to trust in His promise, but I'm excited/slightly terrified to say that we did get our BFP and I'm now very tentatively pregnant. According to my dates I'm 6+4 but I know I'm about a week behind that so it's very early days. I spoke to my doctor and we're going to wait until I go back to him at about 10w for him to try to pick up the heartbeat with a doppler, then if he does he will refer me to my consultant who was our consultant with our daughter, I have no idea what will happen after then but he did say that we would be treated pretty 'normally' but would probably be closely monitored and a few extra growth scans etc, as our daughter was quite small for her gestation. It's really scary for me to even be sharing all of this as I've been so protective of my heart since we lost our first baby, but I just wanted to come on here and let you all know where we are at - you've been such a huge part of my journey and I'm so grateful for your prayers. Please can I ask that you say a prayer for me and for our little rainbow, please pray protection over the baby. Love and hugs to all x


----------



## sportysgirl

In christ alone.

I cant even imagine what you have been going through, the grief must be overwhelming. I hope that you have lots of support around you. I have been thinking of you and you have been in my prayers.

Congratulations on your BFP. Thank you for sharing your news with us. I can understand that you are nervous about being pregnant again. I am sure that your doctors will keep a close eye on you through your pregnancy and hopefully give you some reassurance. All you can do is take things a day at a time and gain strength from Jesus. 

I will continue to pray for you and protection over your baby.

Love to you. xx


----------



## Beanonorder

InChristAlone its wonderful to hear from you again. Congratulations on your BFP! You guys have had such a tough journey and we'll all keep you in our prayers. I hope you have a very happy and healthy nine months. 

I hope all the other ladies are still doing well.


----------



## PrincessBree

Miss everyone sooooo much!!How is everyone doing- I am seeing the cutest pix of the babies on everyones profile pix which is cute!!!

InChrist- Hun I am soo happy for you and I am praying for you,that the Lord will take away the fear and help you to relax in Him knowing that He is in control. I thank God for that word of restoration that He gave to you, to comfort your hearts and that you are now starting to see that happen in your lives.Lots of love to your rainbow baby xx

I am doing great ladies- no BFP for me and I am now going in for tests finally this week coming. So far I have had a internal scan which was normal looking at ovaries checking for cysts etc. Now I have to go for an appointment with the gynae and be referred for a possible laparoscopy. All we know is that we have completely handed our lives over to God and know that He is in control, His timing will be just right! Miss and love you all !How is everyone doing let's have a reunion :) xx


----------



## InChristAlone

PrincessBree said:


> Miss everyone sooooo much!!How is everyone doing- I am seeing the cutest pix of the babies on everyones profile pix which is cute!!!
> 
> InChrist- Hun I am soo happy for you and I am praying for you,that the Lord will take away the fear and help you to relax in Him knowing that He is in control. I thank God for that word of restoration that He gave to you, to comfort your hearts and that you are now starting to see that happen in your lives.Lots of love to your rainbow baby xx
> 
> I am doing great ladies- no BFP for me and I am now going in for tests finally this week coming. So far I have had a internal scan which was normal looking at ovaries checking for cysts etc. Now I have to go for an appointment with the gynae and be referred for a possible laparoscopy. All we know is that we have completely handed our lives over to God and know that He is in control, His timing will be just right! Miss and love you all !How is everyone doing let's have a reunion :) xx

Hi Bree, so lovely to hear from you! :hugs:

I'm praying for your tests xx


----------



## melenarz

InChrist- I am so happy for you and your family- and praying for health and happiness!
Bree- praying for you and your hubby as you go through your testing. You have been a blessing to all of us here- creating this group that brought us all together to share our happiness, sorrows and support one another through our posts and prayers. 

I cannot believe Katie will be 5 months this next week.... She amazes me everyday! She is a definite momma's girl right now! But she adores her daddy too. On these super early mornings I will turn on Sesame Street occasionally for her and we snuggle and watch for a while. She LOVES Grover! We have found a little Grover doll to put in her Christmas stocking. We count together watching it and sing some of the songs- she loves music! And we try to read a couple bible stories a week, which she always enjoys. On the nights she doesn't have have complete meltdowns before bed, we've started saying our bedtime prayers. She doesn't fight me when folding her little hands! Katie is such a blessing to us. I don't know how we ever got along without her!!
If I could ask for prayers right for our church. It is facing a lot of struggles (very Lon story) but they are changing services, we have lost the service we attended in the chapel(where we were married), going through a rough change of pastors and it just seems politics are taking over in the lifetime members and their families are really trying to 'take over'. It is very disheartening to me right now as we love our church, and don't want to leave, but unsure of the current atmosphere there. 

I think of all my friends here often and keep you all in my prayers!!!


----------



## runnergrl

I havent been on in forever but wanted to update. My two boys are doing amazingly well and I am SO blessed! Im back at work, but its ok, I love my job, so God has blessed me in that arena as well. I will leave you with an updated family picture.. 
https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/christmas%2013/img_8258_zps4794db42.jpg


----------



## Beanonorder

What a gorgeous picture runner!


----------



## melenarz

Beautiful family runner!!


----------



## melenarz

Hi ladies- I hope runner doesn't mind my posting, but please send prayers to little Brooks and the family. The little guy is pretty sick right now.....


----------



## babyhopes2010

hi ladies.

lil update my boy is nearly 4 months 
https://img593.imageshack.us/img593/3539/fw8y.jpg

and freya just turnt too :cloud9:

https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/2580/ovlv.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## melenarz

Adorable kids babyhopes!!! 

My little Katie Ruth will be 7 months in a few weeks, I am so blessed!
I need to figure out how to post a picture of her here....

My sister in law and best friend are both having little girls in the next month, please pray for healthy, joyful deliveries and happy healthy babies and momma's!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey All!!

I haven't heard from many for a while but I just wanted to drop by and say hey!!To everyone :D And a Happy New Year for everyone xx

I also wanted to update you all! I had a hsg dye test just before Christmas and the results were that the remaining tube that I have is severly blocked and I would need to be referred for IVF. This came a bit of a shock for us but we are hopeful for the future as we now know what has been taking so long with being able to get pregnant :) xx 

In the country that we live in IVF is FREE depending on where you live and if you meet certain criteria. I will not know if I am eligible for a free cyle of IVF until I get the letter through from the IVF clinic. Also there are waiting lists and these things take time. 

We are meeting with a Christian couple, a pastor and his wife who already had IVF and they now have a baby. This will give us a greater insight into what the entire process is like. 

I am not really worried I trust God to make all things happen in His time and if this is the journey I have to take then fine- so be it. I know it will all work out in the end. But I am not sure if I am ready for this journey in particular ie hormone injections egg retrivals etc etc it all seems too much to even think about.

Also the possibility of multiple pregnancies at once- it is all a lot to get my head around and I feel like we need to go ahead and set some things in place to ensure that we can accommodate the eventuality of it being more than one baby at a time lol :) We will see!!

So yes this is why after so long of ttc and one ectopic I cannot get pregnant but I know and have always known that the Lord has an awesome plan for me and dh and I am really excited about it all because I know that we will be great parents one day!!

We have spoken about adoption too- tbh that was my first choice I have always loved the thought of adopting a baby but again this is another long hard process to consider- there is no easy way out but GOD :D

Love you all and thank you to all those who have supported me this far in my strange journey!!

Prayers for baby Brooke and all those who are expecting xx 

BabyHopes your babies are supercute :D xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree its lovely to hear from you again! I'm sorry that this journey has been so tough for you guys - but like you say, God has his perfect plan and you just have to trust him!

Amber is one now (can you believe it!) and she is just amazing. She isn't walking by herself yet but she cruises like a champion! She only has two teeth - both arrived a few weeks before her birthday. She has been doing some baby modelling which she really enjoys. I will post some of the photos when we get them. 

Otherwise, things are pretty good. Dh and I are at loggerheads about another baby. I want to start TTC in the second half of this year and right now he is saying he doesn't want another baby. Very crushing for me but we've put the conversation on hold for the moment.


----------



## pea-in-pod

melenarz said:


> Hi ladies- I hope runner doesn't mind my posting, but please send prayers to little Brooks and the family. The little guy is pretty sick right now.....

Hi melenarz I haven't been on in aaaaages! But I just saw this and I'm super worried, is everything ok with Meg's and brooks??


----------



## melenarz

Sorry I did not update sooner- again I hope runner doesn't mind- but the power of prayer is a wonderful thing! It sounds like baby Brooks is doing well and is back home!


----------



## runnergrl

does anyone still check this thread? did Princess ever get pregnant? been on my mind lately:)


----------



## Beanonorder

It has been a while! The last time I saw Bree on somewhere I saw she wasn't pregnant yet. Hope it happens for her soon.


----------



## InChristAlone

Funnily enough I checked a couple of days ago and was wondering how everyone is getting along? I'm 38+1, so just about to crack into the raspberry leaf tea to see if I can get things going! The plan is to induce me if I haven't spontaneously gone into labour by my due date, which is 4 July. We're pretty much sorted & ready for her arrival, daring to believe for a baby that we get to bring home this time. Would really value your prayers for peace, a spontaneous labour before 4 July and a smooth & positive birthing experience.

Thank you ladies! Do update with your news, it would be lovely to hear how everyone is doing x


----------



## Beanonorder

Praying for you InChristAlone! I'm so happy for you that you've got this far along and I really hope all goes well for you.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies!!!

I don't get to come on here as often as I used to but I realise that some of you were wondering about my journey :) which made me smile. 

I still have not gotten my bfp which is hard but I do believe God is workingat it as He works on me. I had a HSG dye test at the end of 2013 which revealed that my remaining tube is blocked. Due to this we were advised that our best shot would be to go for IVF. 

In the UK where I live IVF can be free depending on the reason for your infertility, age and some other criteria. So we are going down this route, but it definitely doesn't move as fast as if we were going private, there is a lot of waiting involved. Been with the clinic since January and still waiting for initial consultation with the doctor to discuss possible treatment plan! Thankfully I have this (finally!!) on the July 10th. Prayers would be appreciated, just that God would allow all to run smoothly and we will get great doctors who things will start to move along abit!

Its been a tough journey but we hold onto hope that the time will come very soon :) I can see the work God has done in me and dh to ensure that we are ready to be parents and I know He is not finished with us yet :) 

How is life for you ladies? Motherhood? Im pretty sure some of you must be planning baby #2 by now? Or even #3 for some lol ?Updates would be great :D 

InChrist really praying for you as I know was your due date yesterday cant wait to hear the good news concerning you :) 

Hope to hear from some of you soon? Blessings and Love xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Lovely to hear from you Bree. I'm so happy to hear you have your appointment and will keep you in my prayers! I hope you get good news soon!

As for me, motherhood is amazing and I can't believe my little miracle is 18 months already. We are having an awesome holiday at home with family. Its going to be tough saying goodbye next month. Otherwise we are planning number 2 and will update if we get lucky again!


----------



## shancherie

Hello All. It has been SO long since I posted. When we lost Noelle, we tried for a while and even did the hormone shots and IVF all to no avail. We gave up and gave it to God - and He gave it back! We got pregnant only a couple months after stopping the shots. I admit, I was worried the entire pregnancy and prayed all the time. I tried not to over-think it; which is why I popped in here for a bit to share the news and then popped back out. 

Well, Eliana Grace was born on March 22nd... a hefty 10lbs and 11oz. and is still in the 95th percentile for height and weight (she was 18 lbs and 26 inches at 4 months). 

It feels wonderful to see all the new bundles of joy and how everyone is doing. This thread is so full of love and kindness - I love it! 

"Therefore humble yourselves under the mighty hand of God, that He may exalt you in due time" 1 Peter 5:6

I pray and thank God for His "due time"!


----------



## shancherie

Hmm... I'm not expecting again. Please ignore the linear baby chart at the bottom.


----------



## Beanonorder

Shancherie it's lovely to hear from you and congratulations! I'm so happy you have your rainbow. 

As for me, I am almost 7 weeks with number 2. Had a lot more spotting this time and it's stressing me out a bit but I'm trying very hard to let go and let God.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey!!!

I am trying to start this thread back up as after more than 3 years(and one loss) I finally have a bun in the oven thank You Jesus!!!

I am asking any Christian pregnant momma's to join in prayer with me for their lo or even old friends of the thread to come by say hi would be great to hear from you xx 

PrincessBree


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations Bree! I am so happy for you. I think you are the one person on this whole forum I've been dying to hear about a BFP! Did you finally get to go for IVF? 

Afm, I am now 18 weeks and actually going for my anomaly scan later today. Although in general I have had a really easy pregnancy I can't admit to it because things have been so stressful that most of the time I don't even have time to remember I'm pregnant. 
Dh and I have separated and he actually moved out last night. Its supposed to be a trial separation while we have a chance to take a step back and sort our issues out. It is his decision and I'm not in agreement. But basically I'm left with two choices - call it quits now, become a single mom and attempt to do it all on my own or do it his way for now and hope it works out. Its been tough but I think my faith has also needed a good shake up. 

Amber is doing really well. She is almost 2 and has just hit the 'no' phase. Its kind of cute actually! 

I hope your pregnancy goes really well and I will keep praying for you!


----------



## sportysgirl

Bree! That is amazing news! So happy for you! :happy dance: How are you feeling?

Bean, I am sorry you are going through difficult times in your marriage I hope you can both stay strong and work it out. Congratulations on the 18 weeks mark thats fab how did the scan go?

Prayer for you both and all the ladies on this thread. xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

I am 38 and expecting my first 
I say a prayer every day that this little bean will continue to grow healthy and strong!

What a nice idea to have this group!


----------



## PrincessBree

Gosh Ladies sorry for the delay I have been soooo tired literally going to work and when I get home I am in bed by 6:30pm most evenings lol I didn't realise how tired I would be!

Beanorder- SO lovely to hear from you hun! Thanks so much for routing for me!!Yes we went the IVF route and we were so blessed that it worked on the first try!We are super happy!!

Exciting news about your pregnancy hun!How are you feeling xx sorry to hear about you and dh xx have you pursued counselling at all? Will be praying for you both that whatever problems you are facing that you can work it out together and not apart xx How is your cutey Amber she looks so big in your pic :) 

SPorty- Thanks so much hunni we are supper happy !!I am pretty much doing good except I am sleeping all the time and I have food and smell aversions.. eating is so difficult but if I get hungry I feel sick so ...I have to force feed at times :( lol but its a small price and I am thankful as I know many women get really sick!

I see your ticker says pregnant....Sooo happy for you darl xx when are you due and how are you feeling *hugz* 

Jenny Bean - SO lovely to have you join congratulations on your pregnancy :) It is my first time too lol how are you finding it so far ?

This week lets try to remember the ladies on here and the other threads that are pregnant with new life. Lets ask God that they will have happy and healthy successful pregnancies :) xx 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

PrincessBree,

I am a nervous wreck, lol.
Trying to relax a bit more with each passing day.
Once I have my first scan hopefully I will feel abit better.

What about you?


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean said:


> PrincessBree,
> 
> I am a nervous wreck, lol.
> Trying to relax a bit more with each passing day.
> Once I have my first scan hopefully I will feel abit better.
> 
> What about you?

:flower:I feel like I am on the internet looking up every little ache and pain..to make sure it's all normal lol :wacko:

I have pelvic girdle pain already too so need to see a doctor about that as I'm only 9 weeks and my entire pelvic area is in pain :( but a small price to pay!!

We saw the baby twice so far ... first when it was like 4 weeks 4 days (the baby was a dot at this scan) and then second when baby had developed his/her heartbeat at like 6 weeks 4 days... cant wait for the 12 week one when baby will actually look like a baby and will be moving around etc just so excited!:happydance:

Have you had many symptoms so far? xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow congrats, its so nice to see the progression of things.

I have very minor symptoms.
I have quesyness but no throwing up, some smells bother me as well, I am hungry all the time, lol, and my bb soreness comes and goes which is scary, lol.

As is everything else.

What about you?


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey Bree, so great to hear from you! 

I got my :bfp: last week am so nervous following my miscarriages, but so so excited.

I am due 22nd July, hoping for an early scan due to my history. :kiss:

Welcome Jenny and congratulations. 

Praying for all the ladies on this and other threads.


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean - My symptoms are mainly based around if I don't eat enough throughout the day then I begin to feel very very queasy apart from that I have no real issues other than the pains in my pelvis hoping to get some advice from the doctor and the physio at some point!Your 9 weeks now!! Congratulations :D 

Sporty- thinking of you lots and lots hun as I know you guys have been through a lot this year!Pray that this baby will be your rainbow :) I hope you get the early scan so that you can be reassured too xx the hospital were able to offer it to us this time and it really did put our mind at ease somewhat xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

Yeah, with each passing week I am happier and happier :happydance:
3 more weeks until the second trimester 
Depending on how accurate my dates are.

I think I am like you Princess, I eat pretty much constantly all day (little meals) thats why I think I am not feeling the ms really badly.

I do notice if I am tired or hungry it is a bit worse.


----------



## Beanonorder

How is everyone doing? I hope the morning sickness has either passed or starting to settle for those who were suffering. 

All seems well here. I have an anterior placenta but I'm finally starting to feel much more regular movements. Dh was even able to feel something on Sunday. Next week I'm due to do the gestational diabetes test. Hoping all is well there. They found ketones in my urine last check so it has me slightly worried.


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> How is everyone doing? I hope the morning sickness has either passed or starting to settle for those who were suffering.
> 
> All seems well here. I have an anterior placenta but I'm finally starting to feel much more regular movements. Dh was even able to feel something on Sunday. Next week I'm due to do the gestational diabetes test. Hoping all is well there. They found ketones in my urine last check so it has me slightly worried.

Hey lovely!!

Awww your feeling regular movements!!That is so exciting!!Do you know if it is a girl or a boy yet? Have you thought of any names yet ?
How are things with you and dh xx How is your baby girl xx I pray the tests go well for you xx

I am doing pretty much ok xx nausea here and there but nothing that is uncontrollable. I had my 12 weeks scan today :dance: cried my eyes out!!No one told me the baby would be doing the salsa in my stomach lol the baby was flipping and dancing all over the place!Wouldnt even get into position for the measurements so ended up having to be scanned 3 separate times!All looks well though so I am super duper excited!!! 

How is everyone else getting on? :) xx


----------



## PrincessBree

The first picture is when the baby was about 6 weeks and the second is the scan picture from today!!How amazing is it that God can cause so much growth in 6 short weeks..He sure is awesome!!Hope you guys will share scan pics too ? :) xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20141208-WA0000.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC_1586.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow that amazing Princess,

A week left until mine 
I hope it goes as well as yours did!


----------



## sportysgirl

Princess Bree, what gorgeous photos! You must be so happy! God is good!

I have a scan booked for Friday, its our 2nd one, I cannot wait!


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean- I will for sure say a prayer for you!!Honestly nothing can prepare you to see your little baby dancing around on the screen!I was sobbing lol I can't wait till you have yours!!How are you otherwise!

Sporty-My goodness!!Look at Poppy she is soo adorable and getting so big now!Yaay to your second scan how exciting!!I really can't wait to hear your good news after your scan will say a prayer for you xx How are you otherwise? xx


----------



## Beanonorder

I wanted to stay team yellow but baby had other ideas and revealed all at my anomaly scan. So we are having a boy this time. I didn't mind either way what I had. It will be nice to see what a boy is like and this is my parents last grandchild so it will be nice for them to have a grandson. 

Things with dh are..... the same I guess. I'm struggling a bit at the moment. I'm stick between missing him and resenting him for doing this and also for not following through with the things he said. Like he told me he'd visit dd as much as possible and that he wasn't interested in going out or things like that. But in reality he comes to see her once during the week and once on the weekend. And from what he tells me he is spending a lot of time going out. I just don't understand how he can complain about how hard it is not seeing dd but then choose to rather go out drinking with other people instead of seeing her. I'm trying hard to have faith and trust God has it all under control but to be honest I feel like it's all over and I just need to move on. 

I'm so glad your scan went well. It is amazing how much they grow from 6 weeks to 12 weeks. If I have a scan tomorrow I'll try post a picture.


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> I wanted to stay team yellow but baby had other ideas and revealed all at my anomaly scan. So we are having a boy this time. I didn't mind either way what I had. It will be nice to see what a boy is like and this is my parents last grandchild so it will be nice for them to have a grandson.
> 
> Things with dh are..... the same I guess. I'm struggling a bit at the moment. I'm stick between missing him and resenting him for doing this and also for not following through with the things he said. Like he told me he'd visit dd as much as possible and that he wasn't interested in going out or things like that. But in reality he comes to see her once during the week and once on the weekend. And from what he tells me he is spending a lot of time going out. I just don't understand how he can complain about how hard it is not seeing dd but then choose to rather go out drinking with other people instead of seeing her. I'm trying hard to have faith and trust God has it all under control but to be honest I feel like it's all over and I just need to move on.
> 
> I'm so glad your scan went well. It is amazing how much they grow from 6 weeks to 12 weeks. If I have a scan tomorrow I'll try post a picture.

:Hugs: Hun sorry to hear things haven't gotten much better just yet xx I know you are doing everything you can to keep things together. I will be praying for you hun as I can't imagine how difficult this situation must be for you . Just know that even though you feel you cannot trace God in this situation, He is right there with you every step of the way and you can relay on Him to see you through. Do you have friends or people who you trust where you live who can support you during this time? xx 

Yaay its a boy you have a perfect set!!Amazing!!So you say you found out the sex of baby accidently? Did the doctor just say so or was baby showing off in the scan lol? Would love to see a scan pic xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

Princess, 

I am doing okay, feeling "normal" lol...every now and then I get a feeling of yuckiness but not sure if that is due to eating literally everything, lol...I am super hungry lately.

Everything else is going well, just playing the waiting game and thanks your prayers are much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## 17thy

Please pray that we have a quick, safe delivery, was due Dec 6th. Thanks ladies.


----------



## PrincessBree

No problem Jellybean keep us posted xx

17thy -The waiting game !!Aww hun I really pray the baby makes an appearance soon!! Plus I just saw your signature are you gonna be freebirthing with this baby too? Praying that it all goes well :) Please keep us updated xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Glad everything is going well Jennybean. Hope the yuckiness passes soon! 

Good luck 17! If it hasn't happened already!! 

Can I ask for some more prayers? Yesterday I found out this baby has tested positive for the same condition my dd was born with. In the end I know everything will be fine but it will more than likely mean another NICU stay. I have no idea how I'm going to afford it because it won't be covered by my insurance. It has also brought back a lot of bad memories from my first delivery - like not being able to hold dd til she was 3 days old and breastfeeding not being as successful because of the delay in starting.


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Glad everything is going well Jennybean. Hope the yuckiness passes soon!
> 
> Good luck 17! If it hasn't happened already!!
> 
> Can I ask for some more prayers? Yesterday I found out this baby has tested positive for the same condition my dd was born with. In the end I know everything will be fine but it will more than likely mean another NICU stay. I have no idea how I'm going to afford it because it won't be covered by my insurance. It has also brought back a lot of bad memories from my first delivery - like not being able to hold dd til she was 3 days old and breastfeeding not being as successful because of the delay in starting.

Bean definitely praying for you Hun x sorry to hear about the babies diagnosis x x You sure are going through a lot and I really ask that The Lord will show you His grace and strength at this time x You really are brave strong lady and an excellent mom and I am really rooting for you to win in all of these trials that you are facing right now xx Please keep us updated xox


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi everyone! Just logged on here after a looong time away :) Loving Bree's news :) Woo hop! Beautiful scan pictures of your gorgeous little baby too - God is just awesome isn't He!

Bean I'm so sorry to hear that you're having such a tough time, I'll be praying for you and your situation. Congratulations on your pregnancy and I'll also be praying for your baby and that you have peace about the situation and provision for insurance.

Just a little update from me, thank you very much for your prayers! Our gorgeous daughter Jemima did indeed arrive spontaneously on her due date of 4 July. She is amazing and such a blessing. She's just over 5 months old... it goes so quickly!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Scan went well, baby has grown loads since the last scan. Saw the heart beating away and the umbilical cord. Also saw the yolk and amniotic sacs! 

Feeling so blessed right now, god is good. :happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

That's great news Sporty! So glad to hear things are progressing well.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Successful first scan at 12.4 weeks 
Thank you so much for all your prayers ladies I am over over the moon right now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P2 NT OBSTETRIC ULTRASOUND 0001.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous scan Jenny. xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Yaaay InChrist super happy for you!! xx 

Sporty!!-That is such wonderful news hun :D thank You Lord!!How has this pregnancy been for you?How is it being pregnant with a lo?

Jennybean-Your baby looks soooo cute!! :D sooo excited how did you feel when they did the scan? :D 

Bean - How are you hun ? xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

Yes Princess, I felt a whole lot better but now I will be a stress pot until the next one lol.

Its okay I think that is just the joy of getting ready to be a mommy!

Anything new with you?


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean said:


> Yes Princess, I felt a whole lot better but now I will be a stress pot until the next one lol.
> 
> Its okay I think that is just the joy of getting ready to be a mommy!
> 
> Anything new with you?

Yess it is super exciting I say like everyday "Ahh I just cant wait to hold my baby " lol I dream of it everyday! One thing I am concerned about is my eating habits I used to eat quite healthy. Now I cant stomach a healthy meal at all...Its like I just graze at my food...unless its junk..KFC, Mcdonalds then I demolish the entire plate :shrug: it plays on my mind because before those foods would repulse me but now its the only thing that I seriously crave after!!

Ermm I have my next appointment in 2 weeks time as I have an IVF baby and such pregnancies are considered high risk so I see a doctor on 7th January :happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

Haha Bree, lots of women go through eating habits like that. As long as you aren't doing it for every meal, everyday you'll be fine. 

I'm excited to be past v day now! I'm trying very not to be impatient but I'm dying to get this little guy in my arms. There's a thread in the second tri about what's happening between now and baby and I have a fair bit going on so hopefully that'll make time fly by.


----------



## sportysgirl

PrincessBree said:


> Yaaay InChrist super happy for you!! xx
> 
> Sporty!!-That is such wonderful news hun :D thank You Lord!!How has this pregnancy been for you?How is it being pregnant with a lo?
> 
> Bree glad all is going well for you. I am doing ok, feeling sick and tired but couldn't be happier! Had my booking appointment last week and all was good. Poppy is keeping me busy! :kiss:


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean -Amazing !!!Your pregnancy seems to be going by super fast !! Have you thought of any cute names for the little man? :) I am so excited for you :) xx I wanted to ask you with Amber how soon did you start to show ? X 
Thank for advice on food these little food things seems to changing daily my new thing is waking up at 5am for a snack as I'm soooo hungry when I wake up - yikes lol 

Sporty - I am so happy all is going so well for you hun and that you are smiling through all the sickness and tiredness xx it really is sign of a healthy strong baby isn't it :) xx do you have a due date yet ? :) 

Jenny Bean & Ladies - What are your plans this Christmas ? :)


----------



## Beanonorder

It took me a long time to start showing properly with Amber! My waist started thickening at around 16 weeks and at 20 weeks you could tell I was pregnant if you knew me but if you didn't then it was just plumpness! I think it was around 25 weeks I looked properly pregnant. I was told taking long to show is a sign of strong stomach muscles! If I had it last time I definitely don't this time!! 
As for names... Its been a bit tough. I am still totally in love with the boys name we had chosen when I was pregnant with Amber. Problem is friends of ours named their son the same thing a few months ago. We don't live in the same country but still... I have decided I want the second name to be my dad's name. This is their last grandchild and as my brother either haven't had kids or only girls I thought it would be a nice way to honour him. So I'm not sure... 

Sporty I'm so glad things are going well. 

We are having a really quiet Christmas. I keep hoping that sometime soon I'll get the chance to go home for Christmas again.


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean - I totally get what you mean as I currently have a "who ate all the pies stomach " as opposed to like a pregnant bump! This in between stage of my stomach waiting to form is seriously akward lol 

Aww xx honouring your dad would be a lovely thing to do , how thoughtful of you ! I'm sure you will think of a name that feels right soon :) plus Amber is a super cute name so you have great taste lol 

I hope you get your dream to spend Christmas at home one year soon :) xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Happy New Year to everyone :) 

How is everyone and their bumps doing? :) xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi Everyone,

I was off for Christmas so I haven't been on much.
I had a brief scare during the holidays and went to the ER when I had some spoting. An US revealed the baby is still bopping around in there lol...They also might have seen a wee nub for a boy but I think that may be too early as I was only 15.4 at the time.

Anywho, I have my first OBGYN appointment tomorrow and I hope she checks the heart beat so I can have more confirmation lol since there is no bump just bloat still. I think I will be having a pap test also because I haven't had one yet. A bit nervous about someone poking around in there, lol.

Anyways I hope everyone is good.

Bree, I will be off to the doctors like you tomorrow so I wish you all the best xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was off for Christmas so I haven't been on much.
> I had a brief scare during the holidays and went to the ER when I had some spoting. An US revealed the baby is still bopping around in there lol...They also might have seen a wee nub for a boy but I think that may be too early as I was only 15.4 at the time.
> 
> Anywho, I have my first OBGYN appointment tomorrow and I hope she checks the heart beat so I can have more confirmation lol since there is no bump just bloat still. I think I will be having a pap test also because I haven't had one yet. A bit nervous about someone poking around in there, lol.
> 
> Anyways I hope everyone is good.
> 
> Bree, I will be off to the doctors like you tomorrow so I wish you all the best xx

Hey Jenny :)

Sorry to hear about your scare so happy to hear baby is still cooking in there :) woow so it could be a little boy ?I cant wait for you to find out!

I am flirting with the idea of going for a 4d scan...seems very appealing to me at the moment, just thought there really will be no other time to see something so neat and so cool ,my little baby in my tummy...I may do so in the next week or so :) 

I love all the appointments,they make me feel like an official pregnant lady lol which is a wonderful feeling!

Pray that all goes well tomorrow with your appointment , let us know how you get on! :)


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks Bree 
I am nervous and excited these appointments make me crazy until they are done lol

Good luck to you also, you have an appointment too right?


----------



## PrincessBree

LoL lol

Yes!!! I see the consultant tomorrow :) will give me a chance to see about these awful cramps I have had for past 2 days now :( also have terrible pelvic pain which made it difficult to walk so I have been a little bit of a whiner past few days!I am thinking I need to see a physio !


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry to hear about your scare Jenny. But glad you could see him(?) dancing around in there! 

Bree that's not good to hear about your pain. Hope your ob can at least give you some answers. And of course that something can be done about it. 
With regards to the 4D scan I've heard it's better to have it done between 28 and 32 weeks. I've never had one so can't comment but on my April thread they had a long debate about it. 

I'm off to see the doctor this afternoon (Wednesday). I was hoping the appointments every two weeks only starts at 32 weeks but it looks like it's from now. Bit bummed about that because I haven't budgeted for an extra consultation. But I'll manage! I can't believe I'm 27 weeks tomorrow and entering the third trimester! Time certainly is going by quickly.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Well I past another milestone today, saw the ob for the first time
she checked for the heart beat and she said it was very strong, 
she didn't tell me the rate only that she liked the sound of it!

She also said the NT scan and blood work were all good, again she didn't 
give me the numbers but if she is happy so am I.

All that's left is another blood test for the second part of the screening, 
And gender scan/anatomy scan at 20 weeks, well for now anyways :thumbup:

So happy and relieved today!

Bree, hope your appointment went well and everyone else is doing well also!


----------



## Beanonorder

Jenny the is great that you had a good appointment. Every milestone is such a treat! 

I'm officially in the third trimester! My appointment went well. Baby is measuring 9 days ahead which has me a little worried. I'm terrified of having a huge baby but I also can't afford for him to come early! Please pray he stays put until at least 28th March!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Woohoo congrats on third trimester 
Don't worry about measuring ahead just means you have a very healthy baby in there!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Lovelies,

Jenny, I am so happy to hear that your appointment went well!! :) Hearing that baby is doing well is so comforting :D when is your next appointment?

Bean- Congratulations on making it all the way to the 3rd trimester!!SOunds like you have a gorgeous healthy baby in the oven :) I will pray for you to go full term. It is so exciting that you will have a boy and a girl now too!!That's so sweet xx

My midwife appointment didn't go so well.. the baby is fine and growing well, heartbeat was amazing etc. Thing is out here we don't pay for health care so you are kind of processed through the system like cattle and if you have a problem that is not causing "too much grief without taking cocodemol" then they kind of don't take you so seriously...I told my midwife about the awful pain I have am having with walking, going upstairs, getting out of bed,and general moving around and she did not refer me to a physio as I had hoped. SInce the appointment the pain has got worse and everytime I move around I can hear my pelvis clicking... it is excruitiating. I have read up on it and have found out that this can cause permanent damage :( I have resorted to going to see my normal GP I will probably have to cry my eyes out and act up just so that they will pay me attention.. Its just I really need them to take me seriously as I have a job and it is making it tough to move around at work and stuff :( 

In happier news.. I have had a 4d scan today :D ( I went private for this so had to pay ) I got to see my babies cute face and the baby was smiling and I could really start to see features of the babies face, it looks a lot like me LOL dh was so shocked when I sent the pix because last time we saw a scan we were convinced it would be dh twin!AHh well :D Gender was confirmed too but gonna wait until 20 week scan to confirm as I know mistakes can be made so early on. 

Has anyone else had a 4d scan before? They say that 26 weeks is the best time to really see the features etc...I will be going back for another one then!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Great your scans went well Bree, 
Sorry your having so much pain that is horrible they won't do anything for you, hopefully it will ease up soon!

I just booked my 10 week gender scan for Jan 30, I will only be 19.1 then but I hope it will be late enough to see what they need to. I didn't want to wait any longer because my next OB appointment is Feb 4 and I wanted her to be able to see everything just in case there was anything to discuss with me and in the event the ultrasound tech won't tell me the gender right there


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean said:


> Great your scans went well Bree,
> Sorry your having so much pain that is horrible they won't do anything for you, hopefully it will ease up soon!
> 
> I just booked my 10 week gender scan for Jan 30, I will only be 19.1 then but I hope it will be late enough to see what they need to. I didn't want to wait any longer because my next OB appointment is Feb 4 and I wanted her to be able to see everything just in case there was anything to discuss with me and in the event the ultrasound tech won't tell me the gender right there

I hope so too!! I really just need to see a physio!!

Yaay your 20 weeks scan is going to be amazing!!At least you will finally get to have gender confirmed finally :happydance:


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree I'm glad you had a good scan! Sorry you didn't get the referral you wanted! I hope your gp is more sympathetic. 

I had to go back to have my blood tests done again because the nurse sent them for the wrong test! When I got there they called my doctor and he arrived with a gift for me to say sorry! Shame he felt so bad. 

Today is Saturday and I have to work :) A six day work week the first week back is a killer!


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Bree I'm glad you had a good scan! Sorry you didn't get the referral you wanted! I hope your gp is more sympathetic.
> 
> I had to go back to have my blood tests done again because the nurse sent them for the wrong test! When I got there they called my doctor and he arrived with a gift for me to say sorry! Shame he felt so bad.
> 
> Today is Saturday and I have to work :) A six day work week the first week back is a killer!

Awwww that is so sweet that your doctor offered a gift for the mistake!The same thing has happened to me before however I wasn't lucky enough to get a gift lol so good on ya lol x x 

Awww sorry you have to work today!The first weeks back are always so tough!

Ladies I need a pray at this time as me and dh are considering moving to be closer to my mom who is more than two hours away in another city. This is so that I can have help with the baby and return to work at some point after I have had the baby. If we stay here I will not be able to afford childcare and will have no help and therefore will not be able to go back to work .

We have been searching for housing and a place has come up just 10 minutes from my family and I am going to view it next Saturday. 

We have been thinking over this and praying for a resolution and nothing was happening for a while and now things seem to be moving very very fast. Please can you pray that the Lord would orchestrate this move and get us a good place and dh a new job in that area.

It is so daunting thinking about moving on from here but I know that it would be best for the baby for us to be nearer to our family as living here is so expensive. 

I don't think I was quite prepared for the changes that I would have to make in order to have this baby and the sacrifices that we would have to make!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, I hope you are all well.


I am asking for some prayers.
Baby finally cooperated for the scan on Thursday so we could have the measurement done. Heart beating, baby measuring correct for our dates but NT measurement higher than they would like. Got blood test results yesterday and we are in a high category so we have to go to the hospital on Monday to see the screening team and maybe have some more tests. 

I have been so upset this is not the news we expected. After the miscarriages I thought we had been through enough. 
Am feeling better today and being positive, just got to wait and see what Monday brings.


----------



## PrincessBree

sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you are all well.
> 
> 
> I am asking for some prayers.
> Baby finally cooperated for the scan on Thursday so we could have the measurement done. Heart beating, baby measuring correct for our dates but NT measurement higher than they would like. Got blood test results yesterday and we are in a high category so we have to go to the hospital on Monday to see the screening team and maybe have some more tests.
> 
> I have been so upset this is not the news we expected. After the miscarriages I thought we had been through enough.
> Am feeling better today and being positive, just got to wait and see what Monday brings.


Awwww hun xx You have been so strong to come through everything that you have so far. I will definitely be praying for you that the results don't reveal any real problems for the baby. I really thank God for bringing you to 13 weeks pregnant already and I will pray that God will protect your lo and that your pregnancy will be a healthy one. Please keep us updated on what happens next xx Thinking of you xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks so much for your kind words.

Because we are in high risk we have been given three options. CVS, Amniocentesis or a new blood test which is called Harmony.
All three give the same results but can be done at different times. 
In our area we would have to pay for the bloods tests as not offered on our health care system. 
We will also be given an extra scan at 16 weeks.

We have a choice to make but we have time so no rush right now, just letting things sink in.


----------



## Beanonorder

I really am sorry you are going through this sporty! Big hugs to you.
Just to share my best friend was in a very similar situation to you. She had a healthy pregnancy and followed by two miscarriages. When she fell pregnant again after that she did was given a 1:5 chance of downs. She decided to go ahead with the amnio and all came back clear. She gave birth to a healthy baby girl last March. I really hope your story ends well like this too.


----------



## PrincessBree

sportysgirl said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words.
> 
> Because we are in high risk we have been given three options. CVS, Amniocentesis or a new blood test which is called Harmony.
> All three give the same results but can be done at different times.
> In our area we would have to pay for the bloods tests as not offered on our health care system.
> We will also be given an extra scan at 16 weeks.
> 
> We have a choice to make but we have time so no rush right now, just letting things sink in.

Awww hun I totally agree you shouldn't feel rushed into making a decision until you are 100 % ready to xx

My mom went through similar she was told that my sibling nt was high and was high risk for several conditions* which of course was an emotional time. At that time I believe the CVS was the way they tested. She went ahead with it..5 months later she gave birth to a healthy baby girl and fast forward 12 years she is still thriving and doing well and has not one of the things that they had tested* for .Miracles do happen and sometimes all is not as it seems, I pray the same happens for you xx

Please keep us up to date with all that is going on hun as you and* baby are* very much in our hearts xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies, 

How is everyone doing ? 

I'm 18 weeks now time seems to be going so slowly ..lol I still only have a small podge rather than a bump lol :) Can feel baby kicking everyday though which is nice xx 

I think baby is having yet another growth spurt as I've become really tired again ! Apart from that I've gained my appetite back and don't feel nauseous anymore thank God !! 

How are you all doing this week and when are your due dates my one is 19th /20th June though hard to pin point since its an ivf baby :)


----------



## Jenny Bean

sportysgirl said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words.
> 
> Because we are in high risk we have been given three options. CVS, Amniocentesis or a new blood test which is called Harmony.
> All three give the same results but can be done at different times.
> In our area we would have to pay for the bloods tests as not offered on our health care system.
> We will also be given an extra scan at 16 weeks.
> 
> We have a choice to make but we have time so no rush right now, just letting things sink in.

My prayers are with you and good luck to you!

I think you will be fine, I have heard this situation before and there are alot of positive outcomes so don't loose hope! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Bean

Bree,

Wow that exciting feeling the baby move!
We are just a week apart :winkwink:
How is your moving situation going?

Best wishes to everyone else!


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean said:


> Bree,
> 
> Wow that exciting feeling the baby move!
> We are just a week apart :winkwink:
> How is your moving situation going?
> 
> Best wishes to everyone else!

Yes hun there are just days in between us!! Can't believe I will be half way any day now!! We have our 21 week scan on 7th February so super excited for that !! 

Moving is going ok with the planning however dh still hasn't secured employment in the city we want to move to so we are job hunting like everyday x By God's grace something will come up soon :)


----------



## sportysgirl

The hospital rang on Monday, the results show that our baby has down syndrome. We are still in shock and taking the information in.

Still can't believe this is happening after all we have been through. 

Please pray for us.


----------



## Beanonorder

sportysgirl said:


> The hospital rang on Monday, the results show that our baby has down syndrome. We are still in shock and taking the information in.
> 
> Still can't believe this is happening after all we have been through.
> 
> Please pray for us.

Sporty words just escape me right now. You guys have been through so much already and I am simply devastated for you. 

Lord I lift this family and this precious baby up to you. I ask for your hand to be on them at this time and to bring them the comfort that they desperately need. Only You know the plans you have for them and although we may not understand why these things happen we will continue to trust in You and believe that You have it under control.


----------



## PrincessBree

Sporty ...words fail me...It's so hard to understand the plans of God at times you and dh are definitely in my prayers xx 

God I lift this family up to You right now.I ask that you will bring peace and comfort to Sporty and her family .Lord we know that even in devastating situations You can still bring forth something beautiful.We pray this for Sporty and her family.Lord surround her and her husband with people that can speak life to them and support them through what they are going through with their precious child.We entrust it all to You Father.In Jesus name Amen 

We love you so much Sporty and are here if you need to talk or cry or just need some sisters xxx Please keep us updated xxxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi ladies, just updating. I wish I had better news.

We had a meeting with the screening nurse yesterday who explained our last scan measurements and why fluid is around babies chest and abdomen. Baby is very poorly aside from the down syndrome diagnosis it looks as though babies heart is not working as it should. They did a quick scan and the fluid has increased again. Baby will not last to term, they seemed surprise that the heart is still beating.
We go again on Monday to see the consultant and have another scan.
We are devastated.


----------



## Beanonorder

Sporty again I am just so sorry you guys are going through this. I can't even begin to imagine how it feels. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## PrincessBree

Sporty you have all been in my prayers and on my heart .Seems that even through the health problems and diagnosis that your baby seems to be a miracle if the doctors are surprised about heart still beating xx I am praying you guys through I am so convinced God has a plan for your family even through this xx please keep us updated .


----------



## InChristAlone

sportysgirl said:


> Hi ladies, just updating. I wish I had better news.
> 
> We had a meeting with the screening nurse yesterday who explained our last scan measurements and why fluid is around babies chest and abdomen. Baby is very poorly aside from the down syndrome diagnosis it looks as though babies heart is not working as it should. They did a quick scan and the fluid has increased again. Baby will not last to term, they seemed surprise that the heart is still beating.
> We go again on Monday to see the consultant and have another scan.
> We are devastated.

Sporty I am so sorry that you are going through this, my heart aches for you. Im sure that you are in a scary and dark place. I know when we went through our dark time that one of the only things that kept me going was my faith, alongside all of the questioning, knowing that God's hand was on our situation and that there would be purpose in it was immensely helpful. It doesn't stop the pain though. I am praying for you and will continue to do so, reach out to Him, He will comfort you - trust me when I say that I know your heartache though and that none of this is as straightforward as I have written above. If there is anything I can do please let me know, I am praying for a miracle for you and your precious baby x


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello ladies how is everyone doing xx xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi everyone,

I haven't been posting for a bit here but just wanted to see how everyone's doing.

Sporty I am so so sorry and you will be in my thoughts and prayers, I have no idea what you are going through.

I hope this doesn't upset anyone but I am super excited about my little bump so I wanted to post a few pictures.

This is me 22 weeks and one day.
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









pic 2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Beanonorder

Jenny you look awesome! Very neat bump. 

I'm trying so hard not to complain but I'm struggling now. I'm very sore and also not sleeping well so tired all the time. I have to go back to work next week and I'm really not sure how I'm going to cope. 
But baby boy is doing well. He's only measuring one day ahead now and still no signs of anaemia. Doctors seem confident I will be able to keep him with me. He is still head up though. I'm trying to do exercises to get him to turn. I'm not very good about them though. Its hard when you're running around after a two year old! 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny you look lovely your bump is so neat :) good to hear you are doing so great !! And it's awesome because you have less then half way to go :) 

Bean Order awww hun just a few weeks left of all of this and then you will a lovely little family to share lots of new memories and experience's with !! I hear you on the sleeping and trying to do exercises though !! It's tough trying to get everything done :) just keep taking it easy when you get those little moments to xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Evening ladies,

I hope you are all doing well.

I wanted to update you all. Are precious baby was born sleeping on Wednesday night. Baby looked very peaceful and we were able to spend lots of time together having cuddles and making memories. We also had baby Spaughton blessed which was very emotional.

Love to you all, god bless.


----------



## Beanonorder

Big hugs to you and your family at this emotional time sporty.


----------



## PrincessBree

Sporty - I am sat in church right now and just wanted to check in and check messages....I am so sad to hear this news and I will say a special prayer of comfort for you and your family at this time .I can't imagine what you are going through or the pain you feel but I'm praying that you will feel God with you in all of this like never before xx xx We are all here for you Sporty xx


----------



## Smile181c

Hello :) Is it ok for me to catiously join this thread? I found out this weekend I'm expecting baby #2 - EDD is 11th Nov. AF is due tomorrow but after 3 positive tests I'm pretty sure it isn't going to turn up! 

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss sporty :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome and congratulations smile! It's lovely to have someone new join us here! 

How is everyone else doing? I'm off to the doctor tomorrow. I've reached the point of weekly appointments now. I suppose it will make the time pass pretty quickly. Can't believe I'm 35 weeks tomorrow! 

I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself. I'm struggling a fair bit. School started again on Monday and I'm really taking strain. I have no ambition to plan lessons and teaching is taking quite a toll on me. Things with dh are not going well and I'm at a loss as to what to do. I'm torn about the whole situation and with it being so close to baby being born I don't feel it's the right time to be making any final decision. I just need some comfort and some faith at the moment.


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks! :hugs:

Sorry to hear that you're struggling :( if it helps these are a couple of scriptures I read all the time to help me in my relationship with DH. They definitely serve as reminders for me on how to achieve a happy marriage :hugs: Please tell me if I'm way off mark though :flower:

Choose your words carefully - "Thoughtless speech is like the stabs of a sword, But the tongue of the wise is a healing." Proverbs 12:18

Don't expect perfection (from you or your DH) - "For we all stumble many times. If anyone does not stumble in word, he is a perfect man, able to bridle also his whole body." James 3:2

If we follow God's advice we will be rewarded - "So let us not give up in doing what is fine, for in due time we will reap if we do not tire out." Galatians 6:9

xxx


----------



## babyvaughan

I could use prayers for my son, he has been doing awesome my whole pregnancy. My last appointment the nurse used a Doppler and said he had an irregular HB they sent me for a ECG which I'm having done tomorrow, and few hours later is my anatomy scan! I'm praying its nothing and has or is resolved. I know God is watching over him and I just need prayers right now! My dad has been very I'll and my stress was high and now even higher! I just can't wait to hopefully have piece of mind tomorrow!


----------



## 3boys

Hi ladies not sure if anyone remembers me but I was on this thread a year or two ago. I'm currently expecting no 7 so back spending time on bnb. Is it ok if I rejoin you. 
Sporty I'm so sorry to read of your loss. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through x


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks smile. Those scriptures are helpful! My dh and I are currently separated and have been for the past four months. Being pregnant and alone with a two year old is tough! 

Babyvaughn I'm sorry for your issues. I pray when they do the scan that there is nothing serious going on and that it's all resolved. 

3boys I remember you! Wow, number 7 - I am in awe of you! How do you do it?! I can't imagine ever being pregnant again and this is only number 2. All the aches and pains have been so much worse this time and having to run after a toddler. You must be supermom!


----------



## 3boys

Supermom lol that's hilarious. I'm currently sitting in my pyjamas trying to homeschool my children who are also in their pyjamas. The kitchen is a bomb site. The baby is screaming. My morning sickness is threatening to get the better of me. Definitely doesn't sound like super mom does it? lol. 

It must be really tough to be pregnant and alone I pray that you and hubby resolve your differences soon.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey!!!

Welcome Smile you are more then welcome to join us congratulations on your pregnancy !! You must be so excited :) 

Bean sorry to hear that you are struggling you said you are not sure what to do ,what are your options ? I will be praying for you and dh I know you have been through alot and you have been so strong may God give strength and peace at this time .

Vaughn praying for your precious baby please give us an update on how your appointment went ? 

3 boys I for sure rmemever you and welcome back !!! So happy to hear you are pregnant again with number 7 !!! How exciting is that!!You sure are creating your own football team your home must be so much fun !! 

Today I went for an appointment with the physiotherapist which was helpful they gave tips on how to move around sleep have sex etc with the type of girdle pain that I have been having .They said that if it gets worse then could possibly need crutches later on ...hoping that won't be the case going to try the exercises and see how I get on xx


----------



## 3boys

Princessbree I'm so delighted to see you are expecting your long awaited bean. Hope the pain eases x


----------



## babyvaughan

Praise the lord is heart is perfectly healthy no issues! :) I'm so relieved and feel so blessed!


----------



## NDH

Hello ladies may I join you?

I'm 7 weeks pregnant with a miracle baby I thought I lost 3 weeks ago when my "period" came just a couple days later than usual. This came on the heels of a mmc in November and a Chemical just days before Christmas, so a most welcome surprise the other day to learn I'm still pregnant.

What are everyone's current prayer requests?


----------



## 3boys

Hi ndh welcome. Love your miracle baby.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, thanks for your kind words please continue to pray for us.

I will be giving some thread a break for now.

Good luck to you all and happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree I'm glad you have been to the physio. Sorry you have the pain though. 

Babyvaughn awesome news that baby's heart is all fine. 

Welcome NDH. What amazing news you have about your miracle baby. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is as stress free as possible. 

My simple prayer request is that baby turns! I'm really nervous about a c section!


----------



## NDH

Sporty I am so sorryfor your loss. How devastating :cry:

Thanks Tricia :)

Bean have you got a stubborn breech then? My second daughter was breech (born vaginally) and I remember the stress of those last weeks. I had so much anxiety surrounding my limited options ad went and found a different one at the 11th hour when it became clear she wasn't going to budge.


----------



## Beanonorder

Yes NDH he seems to have his head firmly lodged in my ribs. Its getting quite painful now. Unfortunately I am in China so my options are pretty limited. I had my daughter in a Chinese hospital and due to many reasons the whole thing ended up very traumatic for me. This time I have insurance so I can go to an expat hospital but because they are so exceptionally expensive I'm pretty much limited to the one I'm going to. My doctor was very open with the fact that she doesn't do natural breech births and has no experience with them. Turns out none of the doctors are experienced! Plus he is a footling breech not frank breech, and I've heard they basically only allow you to deliver naturally if baby is frank.


----------



## NDH

I'm sorry that must be incredibly stressful :(

What have you tried doing to get him to turn?

Definitely praying he does.

Can you ask your hospital to wait until labour starts before having a c section if he doesn't turn? They probably will object cause "emergency" c sections are more inconvenient for them when they could be planned, but there are so many more benefits to babies from waiting for labour and it is your right.

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/12/27/seeding-baby-microbiome.aspx


----------



## PrincessBree

Sporty will keep praying for you and keep you in my heart xx thinking of you as you take time out xx 

3 boys Yes!!all glory to God im finally on my way to having my first baby !!I honestly cannot wait to meet our baby ...homeschooling I have always wondered about that please can you share your experience of how it is to homeschooling ..do you homeschool all of your children ? 

Ndc welcome hun so awesome to have some new people join - my prayer is that I will continue to have a healthy pregnancy and bond with our baby 

Bean I am praying that baby will turn asap so that you can have the birth you want ...He must be a little too comfortable in there bobbing around lol xx have you looked online for any tips to get little man to shift ? 

Smile how are you ? :)

Babyvaughn Yaay prayer works God is so good so happy for you and your sweet baby xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Also Ndhwhat is your prayer requests ?:)


----------



## 3boys

When we were looking at schools for my eldest to go to my husband felt God tell him he wanted us to homeschool. When he told me I thought he was crazy. I thought everyone who homeschooled was crazy lol. However God worked on my heart as he does and I came round to the idea. None of my children have ever spent a day in a real school classroom. So as of right now I homeschool my boys aged 10, 9 and 6 and my little girl aged 4. Honestly some times its really hard and stressful but alot of times are rewarding. I don't regret my decision and would choose it again in the morning. I read once that children are like delicate plants we need to protect them until their roots are strong so that's what I'm trying to do train them up in the way they should go.


----------



## NDH

Prayers that I'm able to relax and enjoy this pregnancy would be helpful I don't have too much anxiety at the moment but after losses I do find it creeping up on me.


----------



## Beanonorder

NDH the high risk consultant has actually recommended I wait until I go into labour so at least he is supportive of that. I go back to the regular doctor next week so we'll see what she has to say. 

I've tried some of the exercises from spinning babies. Also found a few others from other websites and the doctor gave me one too. My problem is time to actually do them. I'm up in the morning trying to get ready for work and deal with dd then when I get home the nanny leaves so it's time for dinner and spend some time with dd. Then bath her and get her to bed. She is not sleeping easily lately so it's about 9pm before I get any 'me' time and by then I'm exhausted! I keep trying to imagine myself on all fours with my bum in the air at work... Its a very male dominated school so could be interesting!


----------



## PrincessBree

I read this devotional this morning which I found helpful so wanted to share it's from hannahs cupboard website .

What are you expecting?

When a woman is pregnant it is said that she is "expecting." What is she expecting? Not a dog or a hippopotamus or a field of poppies or a bag of stones. The mother doesn't have to worry about what is going to come out after nine months. She is expecting a baby.

What are you expecting from God? Is it a sure thing like the pregnant woman? Do you expect blessings? Do you expect good things? Do you expect God's promises to be fulfilled in you? If you have been through some tough times of troubles, maybe your "expector" is broken or damaged and you are in the throes of doubt or discouragement.

Here, then, are some things that you can to expect with certainty. "The Lord will accomplish what concerns me" (Psalm 138:8) "God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble." (Psalm 46:1) "The Lord is for me; what can man do to me?" (Psalm 118:6) "In righteousness you will be established; you will be far from oppression, for you will not fear; and from terror, for it will not come near you. If anyone fiercely assails you it will not be from me. Whoever assails you will fall because of you." (Isaiah 54:14-15)

What else can you expect? You can expect God to answer prayer. You can expect all the promises in the Bible are true. You can expect God to honor his Word. Proclaim without hesitation everything that you are expecting from God just like the pregnant woman proclaims she is expecting a baby. Why? Because that is what God is expecting of you.



I hope that this is a Blessing to you ladies as it was for me. 

Ndh I will be praying for you as I know you mentioned this is an extra special surprise baby after a loss. I pray God will give you peace. Also your signature says your going to have a free birth! ! I just watched an interesting documentary which covered this!! Have you had one before :) I find it super fascinating and brave :)

Bean I actually Lol'ed at the imagery of you trying to turn baby at work lol bless you whatever time you miss being able to turn him I hope that God will make up for it ! Really praying it all works out xx 

3 boys This is amazing I have always kinda held the thought of homeschooling in my heart but wasn't sure if it was my desire or the Lords ! One thing you said about roots is very true my mom told me that as soon as me and my sisters started school we changed for the worse and became children she did not know :( I have pondered that statement for years and can agree... I just think IF it was possible (finances permitted) I would like to ..only thing I think of though is being with the kids 24/7 and don't know if I have that kind of patience ...However in my country I read a promising article of a girl 7 years old who is about to start her batchelors degree in maths she and her brother are homeschooled!! I thought that was awesome !!


----------



## 3boys

We have homeschooled through a period where my husband was unemployed it was difficult but God provided. I just couldn't give my children over to someone else for the best part of each day. They would have such an influence on my children. But that's just me. As for patience God's grace provides all we need that's not to say I haven't had to apologise to my kids on more than one occasion. lol


----------



## NDH

Thanks for sharing that devotional Bree :)

This will be my first free birth, though I was planning one with the baby I lost too. (And I really fell that the preparation I had done for freebirthing really helped it to be a gentle loss <3) I loved my previous birth experiences, but they could have been so much better had I been free to trust my instincts so I'm really looking forward to this one :)

I was really nervous about putting it in my signature but so far everyone who has comments has been very positive. Its wonderful when people can support birth choices they wouldn't necessarily make themselves :)


----------



## Beanonorder

Right, please educate me as to what exactly a free birth is? I know I can Google it but Google is blocked here so that would require me getting out of bed, finding my laptop and using the vpn to get into it! Much easier to ask here!!


----------



## 3boys

Free birth is a deliberate unassisted birth


----------



## NDH

Freebirth is essentially taking charge of your own birth. Trusting in your intuition (or in my case as a Christian, trusting God) to birth. Generally that means without a medical professional in attendance, though I do know a few women who have had Midwives or even sometimes drs there just in case they were needed, but not interfering. Part of trusting intuition/Gods direction is also knowing when to seek assistance as well; it doesn't mean staunchly avoiding hospitals at any cost or anything.

I have some verses to share tomorrow but I'm on my phone and its long past my bedtime (1am :dohh:)


----------



## Jenny Bean

I just passed V-Day :happydance:

I am hoping the rest of my pregnancy goes as well!

I am dealing with some issues at home, my husband has an anger issue and is very verbally, lets say disrespectful at times.

I don't know how having this little one added to the mix will change things.

Please have your thoughts and prayers with me and my little bean.


----------



## PrincessBree

3 boys It's so awesome to hear the awesome experience you have had with homeschool I know we have some ways to go with that but we will keep it in prayer x 

Bean I first learnt of free birth when I stumbled on a video on YouTube. It was super interesting!

Ndh :) I really admire those that choose that route I feel that the most powerful beautiful thing is a woman choosing what she feels is best for her and her baby and standing strong in that no matter what that birth choice might look like ..The Lord leads us all to do different things :) I pray you get the desires of your heart this time around xx 

Jenny ok you are gonna think I'm crazy what do you mean by V day ? Do you mean the viability today ?If so I missed mine as I am 25 weeks now lol and if so happy v day to you !! Lol I will be praying for peace in your home xx it is tough having prblems in relationships when pregnant may God show up in your situation and let you and your precious baby know that He is with you both xx 

Today I am super excited lol because the physio class from the other day and the tips they gave on pain management have really helped me so I'm in less pain ..AND I have had terrible heartburn for the past few weeks it has been a nightmare sleeping or eating but I've started to eat raw ginger after my meal and it has stopped the heartburn !! Plus we are moving in a month's time!!So that we can be closer to our family ..we are still praying for dh to find employment or to have something worked out with his current job and hours ..we are doing everything just by faith and trusting God which is scarey but we just feel impressed that it is time to leave this city and move on ..Pls can you keep us in prayer that God would lead us every step of the way and open doors for us to get a new place and dh a good job situation sorted out !!


----------



## 3boys

Yes bree v day is viability day.


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow NDH, free birth sounds quite awesome. I hope it goes amazingly well for you. I guess I've never looked into things like that because I have to give birth in a hospital - for one because home births are illegal here and birthing units are unheard of but the main reason is because of the ABO incompatibility. But I'm OK with that. I'm a lot more prepared for everything this time. 

Jenny I'm sorry for your issues with your dh. Mine also has some anger issues and it's especially difficult to deal with when pregnant. Congrats on V day! 

Bree will be praying that everything falls into place for you guys. I'm glad the physio and ginger are helping so much.


----------



## NDH

What is ABO incompatability? And wow I just saw that you're in China! How long have you lived there? I'm guessing from your profile pic you arent Chinese which is why I ask. What's it like as a Christian living in China?


----------



## Beanonorder

ABO Incompatibility is similar to Rhesus negative but happens to O positive moms and can occur in first pregnancies. No shot can be taken for it because it doesn't necessarily get worse with subsequent pregnancies. It results in jaundice and anaemia which can lead to other things if not recognised. My daughter was born with it and she was severely jaundiced. She was in the NICU for three days under lights and ultimately had to have an immunoglobulin transfusion. The high risk consultant has been monitoring this baby for early signs of anaemia and thankfully there are none. 

I've been in China for five years now. We started off in the West and that was a lot tougher. No church and they are a lot more forceful in telling you that you can practice your religion but no preaching. I did meet some other Christians and we had a lovely girls group going on. We have slowly made our way east and are now in Shanghai. Its a lot easier here. I go to church, or I should say I used to go to church. I had to move in August last year and am now in the outskirts of Shanghai. The church is pretty far away and as my pregnancy has progressed so its been harder to handle travelling there. Poor excuse I know but that's the way it is. I really want to take my parents when they get here because its just SO big (around 2000 people per service, all foreigners!).


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean thanks for sharing about your experience in China ..tbh it really makes me thank God to be able to worship Him openly and not take for granted the opportunity to go to church ! 

Ladies I saw this beautiful prayer for unborn babies wanted to share : 



Prayer For My Unborn Baby

Heavenly Father, how we praise and thank You for the little baby that is growing in secret, inside of me. Lord this is such a wonderful miracle and I give thanks and praise for what You have done in me.

Lord  we truly are fearfully and wonderfully made and to realise that You have scheduled every day of our precious babys life already is a wonderful thought. I pray Lord that You would protect this little one as he or she is being prepared to be born into the world. Place Your hand of blessing upon them and I pray that they will grow up to know and love You Lord Jesus.

Prepare me too Lord for parenthood and give me wisdom and grace as I get ready for the day when a new little life will be born into the world. Thank You for giving me the privilege of being the parent of this little baby, in Jesus name Amen .


----------



## NDH

Ladies please pray! I'm spotting again. this is when my period would be due and since my last one came as normal and all was well (though I didn't know it yet) I'm hoping this is just one of those pregnancies with breakthrough bleeding and all is well... though I also don't want it to be a regular occurance... too stressful! I was supposed to be in bed an hour ago but I'm too paranoid to sleep. dont want to tell dh if its a false alarm as he's not coping ant better thay I am. I can't lose another baby....


----------



## PrincessBree

Ndh I am praying for you hun..I really am believing God with you xx would you be able to see a doctor about the spotting at all ? I know it's hard hun even to rest but God has His hand on you and your precious baby xx


----------



## 3boys

Oh Nat I'm praying. I agree with bree could you see a doctor maybe go for a scan? I just find it so much easier to relax after seeing baby measures well for dates and the little beating heart. I really feel that all is well but I can imagine the stress x


----------



## NDH

Thanks but I don't do scans before 12 weeks unless I'm pretty sure its just confirming the worst.

It took me ages to call asleep but eventually I did. Every cramp had me running to the toilet, but ATM it's just gas cramps and only spotting when I wipe (and the barest little bit on my pad overnight).

I'm trying to trust that God wouldn't have told me I was pregnant and then shown me I didn't lose the baby during my last bleed only to take it away now.


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry for the stress you're going through NDH! I had a lot of spotting early in this pregnancy and was told it was a threatened miscarriage. It was tough to deal with. I can't imagine how much more stressful it is for you after two losses. But you definitely have the right attitude! God is looking after you. 

I have had two nights of shocking sleep! Saturday night dd wouldn't go to sleep til 11pm! And she was so restless. I was uncomfortable and couldn't fall asleep. I was eventually reading at 4am. Last night I got her to sleep fine but she wouldn't stay asleep. She seems to have picked up my snotty nose and not being able to breathe through her nose really bothered her. Now I'm up and ready for work while she's fast asleep. Going to be a very long day...


----------



## PrincessBree

Ndh- I understand hun will keep praying for you xx please keep us updated on how you and the baby are xx we are here for xx 

Bean - Aww hun sorry you had such a hard nights sleep!!I hope your little girl gets well asap!!I cannot believe you are so close to 36 weeks...woop woop the end is nigh!! lol xx 

Afm- I had a hectic day I work with kids we had a school trip to St Pauls Cathedral which was just a beautiful place to visit however we walked 25 mins to and from the bus stop which was hard with the pelvic pain and the feeling of the baby pressing down on my pelvis yikes!!As well as taking care of a kid with autism all day he is a real gem ,but difficult behaviour...at times I had to pray over him and then myself asking God to help me to be a good teacher for him!Fell into bed once I got home!! 

Hope everyone is having a happy Monday xx Blessings all xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies how is everyone doing xx


----------



## NDH

I only had one real day of bleeding and then 3 days of spotting, decreasing each day and nothing at all yesterday or today so I'm feeling significantly more positive about this pregnancy :)

How are you?


----------



## 3boys

That's fab news Nat. How are you bree? I'm good nothing exciting to report. I thought I would of received news of my first appointment by now but nothing yet. I'm having a scan when I go to the us so that should be fun at least I will see baby then. I had hoped to see it before I go. There is still time I guess.


----------



## Beanonorder

I can't wait for this coming week to be over! I really need to stop working now. 

Baby is still very firmly breech. We've tentatively booked two possible c section dates but still hoping he will turn. He is going to be a big baby and I actually can't decide whether I'm more nervous about another natural birth or a c section! I know overall the natural will be better but still terrifies me after last time.

NDH I'm glad to hear things are looking up! I hope they continue and that you have a wonderful pregnancy. 

3boys hope you get an appointment soon. 

Bree how is your pain? I can't remember, are you staying team yellow or do you know the gender?


----------



## jlw617

Hi Ladies, don't know how I missed this group before but I'm glad I found it! We prayed so hard for a bfp specifically this cycle and God answered our prayers, I know this sound funny but the day I tested which btw is the earliest I've ever gotten a bfp (10dpo) I literally got down on my knees right there in my bathroom and begged God that if it was a His will thAt I'd get a bfp, a couple minutes later my digi had that wonderful word "pregnant"! God is so amazing and I've been thanking Him everyday!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome jlw and congratulations! What an awesome blessing. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## PrincessBree

Ndh That is great news!!!I pray that God will continue to watch over you and baby:) how is it being pregnant with two girls to take care of ? Xx 

3 boys I hope your appointment comes through soon I too expected to hear about my appointment and ended up having to chase them down lol as the booking in procedure for 12 weeks had changed!!I can't believe your already nearly 12 weeks though what a blessing !! 

Bean awww yaay you haven't got long left !! I understand your concerns :) your strong little seems to have quite a little character already since he's do comfortable and not willing to budge lol bless him !! Well either way God knows what you can handle so I'm sure whichever birth you get be it natural or c section you are going to do so well :) I can't wait lol 

Jlw welcome !!! It's always lovely to have a new face on the thread :) how awesome is God He has surely answered your prayers you are so blessed here's to a happy and healthy 9 months !! Do you know how far gone you are just yet ? 

Afm I don't think I've ever mentioned but we are expecting a lovely baby BOY lol which is what we asked God for when we began TTC in 2010 it is strange for me because I'm a girls girl and I have grown up with sisters lol but my desire to have a baby boy first was kind of impressed into my heart and dh !! Even before his gender was confirmed we have been calling him "he" !!! I'm so excited and thank God for going ahead of us on this journey....

My pain has reduced thank God !! The exercises have been working so I am still hobbling around but not having pain with each step no more so that is good !! Since we are moving I go on maternity in 2 weeks so that is super exciting...its a lot of new begginings ahead I'm excited nervous and overwhelmed all at the same time lol xx


----------



## 3boys

Congrats on your little boy that's amazing. We have asked God for this to be a girl. In fact before I found out I was pregnant my 5 year old daughter came to me and said she was getting a sister. I asked her why she would think that and she said she had asked God and he said yes. We will see. I adore my boys so it doesn't matter either way but I would love another daughter.


----------



## PrincessBree

3 boys that is so sweet I pray God gives you and your sweet daughter the desires of your heart :) I remember I was an only child until I was 12 I prayed and asked God specifically for a sister...God gave me one that year and another sister 3 years later lol they are 12 and 15 now still a blessing to me to this very day ...its lovely to see little siblings growing up together :)


----------



## 3boys

Yes I think especially as she is homeschooled with 5 brothers it would be lovely for her to have a sister to share the girly stuff. I'm amazed by how girly she is I thought she would be a complete tomboy


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree that it lovely that you have been blessed with exactly what you wanted. 
3boys I hope you will be too. 
I must admit I am very nervous about having a boy. I won't go as far as to say disappointed. I think it's just the unknown and also packing away all the girls clothes, knowing I'll never get to use them again. But I'm looking forward to seeing how he's different. Although dd is such a tomboy anyway! Dh is disappointed though. He only reluctantly agreed to having a second one and he really wanted another girl.


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean I understand the unknown can be scarey!! I do hear such lovely things about baby boys and how much they adore their mothers and run up and give the best hugs and are funny .And I hear that little girls are super adorable and cute and just the sweetest little princesses :) sounds like you will have the best of both worlds!! I think it's good that you own how you feel about his gender though xx I think once you have him in your arms for a lovely cuddle those feelings will melt away xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Happy Sunday ladies !! 

I found this beautiful prayer of thanks for our children.

Prayer Of Thanks For My Unborn Baby

In the name of the Lord Jesus I bring my unborn child to You Lord and thank You for this gift of grace that has been granted to me. Lord You have heard my prayers as you did Hannah in the bible and have granted me the privilege of bringing a new little life into the world. I pray that my pregnancy may be free of complications and that my little baby will be born perfectly healthy and complete.

Lord I pray that your hand of grace would be on this child not only in the womb but once he is born. May he come to know and love You Lord and grow into a strong and healthy little child who comes to know the Lord Jesus as his Saviour.

Father I thank and praise You for all the great things that you have done for me and for all the things as yet unknown that You have in store for us all. Lord I love you and stand in awe of the wonderful miracle of life that is growing inside of me and lift up my hands to praise Your glorious name, Amen.

PLUS here in the UK it is Mothers Day so just wanted to send some love to all of you beautiful mothers out there :) 
May God bless you for all of the sacrifices and hard work you do take care of your children and keep your families together.May God give you peace and rest as you raise your children to love Christ .No matter how hard it gets always rmemever that you ARE doing a great job and if no one ever says thank you God is watching and is pleased with you :) Take a moment in all the mothering chaos to celebrate yourself today you are fabulous !!!! Xxxx 

Have a gorgeous blessed day all :)


----------



## 3boys

Yes bree happy mothers day. The day is bitter sweet for me it's the first without my mum


----------



## PrincessBree

:( Hugs 3 boys thinking of you xx


----------



## 3boys

Ah Thank you x


----------



## jlw617

PrincessBree-how awesome God answered your prayer about a boy! We too have been praying that God will give us a boy. we have two little girls which we wanted it that way our first was a girl of course which we were thrilled about, then when we got pregnant again, we both wanted another girl, dh did because he loves being a daddy to his girls, I especially did because I wanted my daughter to have a sister because I had always wanted a sister growing up. But now I'd really love a boy, I love my daughters so much and I think that boys and girls have a special bond with their mothers but there is something different about the bond between a mother and son, I really feel like God is going to answer our prayer on that too! Do you have any name ideas yet? I know we want something Biblical, we both really like Nathaniel which comes from the Hebrew name netan'el and means given of God or gift of God!


----------



## PrincessBree

Awww you have two beautiful girls :) how precious!! I will be praying with you that God gives you the desires of your heart !! I too have been hearing about this special bond between a mother and her son so I'm intrigued to know what that is like ...mother and daughter is super special too because you have shopping and girly stuff in common or whatever you both like to do :) remember I said I have sisters who are quite young so I am like a 2nd mom to them and let me just say the teenage years are fun to say the least because you can share your experiences with them ,the heart breaks the ups the downs so that is something which I think is really special :) It will be interesting to see how that is with a teenage son one day ..I have heard that men who have a super strong bond with their mom's (if they get the chance to ) make great husbands lol 

We have picked the name River for our baby boy :) the biblical meaning of River is vessel of God..Nathaniel is a gorgeous name !! Love it xx


----------



## 3boys

We have picked Aaron for boy and Sophia for girl


----------



## jlw617

What an awesome name princessbree! I would have never thought of something like that! Totally agree with you on the bonding in all aspects, I guess each offers their own ways of bonding but yes we are hoping to raise a Godly man that will make a wonderful husband and father one day if The Lord tarries 

3boys- I love both those names as well! 

I'm so not sure what we will name a girl yet, guess I'm just hoping for a boy so much that I haven't thought too much about it yet all though at one point we were considering the name Penelope.


----------



## PrincessBree

3 Boys those are both such adorable names I especially love Sophia as it makes me think of a sweet little girl I used to work with at the old school I worked in...she was super girly and had a squeaky little voice lol bless 

jlw- Aww thanks I actually got the name from a video I will post below....I saw this birth and cried my way through the entire thing, when were ttc for the past 4 and a half years...to hear the joy, bliss , excitement and love I heard in the mothers voice I said to myself one day I will have a little baby River of my own...thankfully when we found out he was a boy dh agreed!! Its nice that you and dh have agreed on a boy name so early since its your hearts desire..when is the baby due for you guys ?


Check video below xx 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXdD4XKaQt8


----------



## NDH

Trigger waning loss mentioned, but I though you ladies would appreciate this article <3
https://www.surrenderbirth.com/educate/successful-birth/

I was certain my first was a boy. I had always wanted a girl first and DH wanted a boy. He said there were no girls born first in his family and I wanted to break the trend. After 2+ years TTC I found out DH wanted a boy first because he thinks every girl ought to have a big brother and I was sold and gave up on my desire to just break the trend, and prayed to give DH the desires of his heat. So when I became pregnant that month I was sure it was a boy. But nope. I love her to pieces and he does too (she's the blonde haired blue eyed girl I've dreamed of since I was about 12, but never thought I would have with my genetics)
I know DH really wants his boy so I also hope we're having one this time. A son will be named Jeremy Trevor, but we don't have any girls names discussed this time/


----------



## PrincessBree

Ndh- Read the article such a great reminder to stay focused on Christ :) Awww that is so sweet that you have the little girls you dreamed of...I am seeing from everyones response that God really does honour our prayers in one way or another whether it takes years or comes in a different way we expect,He really does hear us and answers..I hope you and dh get your baby Jeremy this time round :)


----------



## jlw617

Such a sweet article Natalie and so true! Princessbree, I'm not due until November! But im sure that time will start to fly soon as we should be moving to a different town in about a month and after that, my in laws com to visit, then I go on summer vacation to Idaho for 3 weeks yet and...you get the point lol, I should be pretty busy for quite a while!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Lovelies how is everyone doing ? Xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi Princess and everyone else.

I hope all is well.

Not much new going on here but I am happy I will be entering the third trimester in a few days


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Jenny 

:) so excited isn't it &#55357;&#56842; do you know if your having baby boy or girl just yet ? When do you go on maternity leave if you get that in your country ?


----------



## NDH

Dealing with anxieties again this week not feeling very pregnant.


----------



## jlw617

Natalie I'm sorry you're feeling that way, I hope it's just a feeling.

Afm-I'm doing good, morning sickness has finally caught up with me and to be honest I feel miserable, happy but miserable haha! I just have no motivation to do ANYTHING! I hope every one is doing well, we had some missionaries visit on Sunday and had an amazing sermon on prayer, i was deeply convicted to pray more often, I pray daily but I should be praying throughout the day, how amazing it is that we can talk to the creator of the universe any time we want?!


----------



## Beanonorder

Jenny that's exciting that the third trimester is so close!

NDH sorry for the anxiety. I hope you can find peace and comfort. 

Jlw sorry about the morning sickness. I was lucky to get off pretty lightly in both my pregnancies. Your church service sounds amazing and it's always so nice to come away more inspired! 

Bree you haven't said how you are doing? 

Afm... I'm 38 weeks tomorrow and I'm done being pregnant! I never thought I'd say that but I really am. I want this baby out. Currently he is still breech. I have a c section booked for the 2nd April. I'll meet with the doctor on the 1st to have a scan and all that and then we'll make a final decision whether to go ahead or not. Obviously if he turns we'll just cancel it. I'm pretty terrified either way... 
I'd also like to ask for some prayers over my marriage. My dh is moving back next week and I'm pretty nervous about the whole thing. There are so many unknowns that I'm scared we're making the wrong decision and rushing things.


----------



## jlw617

Praying for you beanonorder!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Princess, Yes its so exciting to be entering the "final" stages, lol
And I am having a little girl, and I think I am going on Mat Leave around June 8th, it can't come quick enough for me, lol but, I am so excited. Do you know when you are going off Princess?

Beanonorder, WOW, you are almost there, I can understand how you are ready for the baby to be born now, lol. Keep us posted as to when the baby arrives!


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Great to hear your doing great congratulations on your little girl :) xx so exciting I too am excited at watching the weeks wizz by !! 

Ndh Sorry to hear you have been feeling so anxious hun xx when will you be having your 12 weeks scan ?

Bean Wow so potentially your little man could be here next week ? That is amazing I am praying for you hun that God will have His hand on you and your precious little one no matter what the mode of delivery may be .Also praying for you and dh at this time I know you have been through alot and I honestly admire your strength for never giving up ...May God cause all things to work together between you both...

Jlw sorry to hear about your morning sickness!!That not wanting to do anything feeling is sooo real !!!It doesn't last of course but feels like it might !!!I pray God's strength for you during this time !! 

Afm as we are moving in early April I am taking early maternity leave since we will need to find a place and move so my last day will be tommorow Thank GOD!!!Because I am not sleeping at night because of my pelvic pain I wake up every time I want to turn over in bed :( I go into work and hobble around evry day as well as being super tired !!At times I'm just like Lord HELP me !!!So I am super excited to be leaving work and getting ready to move city :) Baby boy is doing great kicking away each day.As we are moving my dh job is something that we are praying will fall into place within the next month or so ....Please can I ask for you ladies to pray for my dh work situation to be worked out so we don't have to worry when we move ...thanx ladies !!!


----------



## 3boys

Bean I'm so excited to see pics. 
Jlw I hope the sickness passes. 
Bree I'm delighted you are finished work. I hope your move goes well and hubbies work situation is resolved quickly. 
Afm I'm beyond excited I'm not sure if I said before that I met a lady on here a few years ago and we have all the same values - Christian, homeschool, natural parenting, belief that God should control our family size etc etc. Anyway over the years we have become really close and on Wednesday I'm flying to the state's to spend a week with her. I'm beyond excited but terrified of flying.


----------



## NDH

Ladies please cover me in prayer over the next 12-18 hours.

Yesterday I got two 3 actually, one with diluted wee) pregnancy tests, and combined with really no symptoms to speak of I am freaking out.
Tomorrow will be the exact gestation I found out Bug was no longer with us so I really am petrified of another bad news scan tomorrow, but one way or the other I need to know.

I will be getting bloodwork done and booking an ultrasound for sometime tomorrow at 8:30am when radiology opens. (Drs office is open til 10pm every night I just remembered so I just got the referrals for them now)

Please pray Mira is indeed my miracle baby, or that I will have the strength to withstand more bad news.


----------



## 3boys

Nat I'm praying for you x


----------



## Beanonorder

Praying for you NDH. I can't begin to imagine what you are going through but asking that God gives you strength to handle whatever comes your way!

3boys that really is exciting! I hope your flight goes well and you guys have some really blessed time together! 

Bree glad you have been able to finish work! If I remember correctly you guys are currently living in London? Where are you moving to now? Good luck with it all!

My parents arrived on Thursday and it has just been amazing having them here! Its just so nice having help and of course mom's cooking! Dd is loving having all the attention!


----------



## 3boys

That sounds amazing bean I have never had any help with new arrival it must be lovely x


----------



## Beanonorder

Wow 3boys thats hectic! When I had dd my mom came over for 5 weeks then too. Thank goodness she did because dh wasn't allowed into the delivery room and eventually I was given special permission for her to come in. Otherwise I would have been all alone. And my labour and delivery were already traumatic enough!


----------



## 3boys

Oh wow no we even struggle to find babysitters when I go into Labour. Hubbies parents live 20 minutes away but never help us out. My parents were ill when I was having other children and my mum passed away last July so there is no one really. I'm just grateful that God blessed me with an amazing husband who saves his holidays so he can take time off when baby is born. He takes care of all the children, cooking and cleaning so all I have to do is look after baby for first 2 weeks.


----------



## PrincessBree

Ndh praying for you hun xxx .I can't imagine what you are going through.I just ask that the Lord who is all knowing will give you comfort and peace at this time .Please do keep us updated as we all care about you xx 

Bean how exciting that your parents have come to see you :) you are so close now I'm so excited and can't wait to hear he good news :D How long are your folks staying for ? 

3 boys Awww that is sooo exciting that you are going to be meeting a friend who you have connected with :) I'm sure you will be like Mary and Elizabeth lol Will dh take care of the kids or is everybody going out to America with you too? :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Sorry Afm we are moving to another city in the UK alot smaller town which is daunting for me. I am used to the fast paced London life !


----------



## 3boys

No hubby will be at home with kids it will be a mad house but the kids will have a great time


----------



## PrincessBree

3 boys :) Have fun and enjoy your plane ride I too don't like flying it will be worth it for you :) Give our love to blesseemomma I'm sure she used to visit this group :)


----------



## Tricks26

Hi ladies please may I join you and ask also for prayer as I'm having an uncertain time at the moment with this pregnancy , I know that God is with me through this journey but it would also be nice to talk to like minded ladies xxxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome Tricks! Prayers for you! 

Bree I hope the move goes smoothly! There are some lovely small towns in the UK that I really enjoyed visiting but I agree moving to one full-time after London is going to be quite a life change!! 
My parents are here for 6 weeks. Saying goodbye this time is really going to be the worst of all of them! 

3boys I'm sorry about your mom. That must be such a difficult thing to deal with. That's terrible that dh's parents don't help out. Thankfully I am quite close to my MIL so if I needed it even she would have come over. When my dh and I first separated she offered to take a whole term off school to come and help me! 

Right now it feels like time has completely slowed down! Which on one hand is wonderful because I want to enjoy every moment with my parents. But on the other I'm dying to get to my appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## PrincessBree

Welcome Tricks great to have you join us xx congratulations on your new pregnancy :) xx How comes you have been feeling so akward is there anything specific we could pray for you about ?Would love to hear more about your story xx

Bean awww time will fly by the next few days I'm sure your parents and Amber will keep you busy lol YES!!You are right the smaller towns are cute and nice out here but alot slower it's gonna take some getting used to I think!!.

EDIT ----- Apologies Tricks I meant anxious NOT akward lol silly predictive text Lool x


----------



## NDH

Blood results should be in shortly. I couldnt get an ultrasound for today but I have one scheduled for 10:30 tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessBree

Ndh - Here and praying for you hun xx please let us know how it goes x


----------



## NDH

Not well unfortunately :( Blood test was negative :cry:


----------



## PrincessBree

:cry: I am so sorry hun I can't imagine how your feeling right.. There really are no words...

Father I lift our dear friend up to You at this time and ask that You would comfort her and let her feel Your nearness right now . Jesus You said You would always be with us even when we can't trace you in the situations we face we know that You are right there holding us tight and will never let us go .We pray that You will surround Ndh with the right people who will support her through this difficult time and that she will never give up hope of her dreams of adding to her family .In Your precious name we pray Amen


----------



## Beanonorder

NDH I am just so sorry! I wish there was something I could say to help. I pray God brings comfort to you and your family. Big hugs.


----------



## Jenny Bean

I went to the doctors today and he surprised me by telling me they found an abnormal antibody in my blood. I assume it has something to do with me being o-negative because I was suppose to get the RhoGAM shot today but my doctor said he needs to see further testing on my blood first to see what we are dealing with.

He also scheduled me for an urgent ultrasound today which seemed to be good, good flow of blood to the placenta, the baby measured exactly what my dates are suppose to be, the baby is moving well, good heart rate. She did mention something about the heart but said it could be the position the baby was in, the "image was fuzzy". So I don't know what she meant by that or if I should worry.

I hopefully will know more on thursday.

I am just wondering if anyone has experience with this and what the outcome was because I am quite freaked out right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny thinking of and praying for you hun xx I haven't got experience of this happening but I do know it's difficult waiting for rest results not really knowing what's is going on xx please keep us updated of how you are and how the test results come back ? Xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Prayers please!!! I'm going in for the c-section tomorrow and I'm getting pretty terrified. Plus dh really let me down today and I'm just so worried that he isn't going to be there for me in the way I need tomorrow and the days that follow.


----------



## NDH

Praying all goes well - with the surgery and with your DH


----------



## jlw617

Praying for you Bean!


----------



## PrincessBree

Praying for you Bean xx Please update us when you can xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Have any of you ladies any natural remedies or suggestions for painful trapped wind.I literally have been doubled over in pain with it and it only goes away after I pass gas (sorry for tmi *red face* lol ) I'm immune to ginger now as I've eaten so much of it for heartburn ...I just can't seem to get rid of this wind feeling...If you have any experience or tricks I would be most grateful :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Bean hope all goes well today, will be thinking of you and saying some prayers. xx


----------



## 3boys

Bean thinking of you today x


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks ladies! Logan William was born at 8:49am weighing 3.6kg and 56cm long. He has been doing well. C section was very overwhelming for me but definitely needed as the cord was wrapped around both legs and his body so he couldn't turn. 
They've been testing his billirubin levels every four hours. If it goes over 5 he will be transferred. It started at 1.9 then down to 0.3 then 0.4. They've just done it done it now and it's 2.5. Still normal but quite an increase. Please pray it stays below 5!


----------



## 3boys

Congratulations. X


----------



## PrincessBree

Awww welcome to the world Logan William :)So happy for you Bean!!Will be praying for the baby xx How are you feeling xx


----------



## Beanonorder

I wasn't feeling too bad just now. Pain was manageable. But then I had a half hour nap and I've woken up with it being very painful. I knew it was going to be but still no fun going through it. And I know in the morning I have to get up and walk. If the pain killers don't kick in I just know I'm going to be in tears...


----------



## PrincessBree

*Hugz*Praying for your fast recovery hun xxxxx


----------



## Tricks26

PrincessBree said:


> Welcome Tricks great to have you join us xx congratulations on your new pregnancy :) xx How comes you have been feeling so akward is there anything specific we could pray for you about ?Would love to hear more about your story xx
> 
> Bean awww time will fly by the next few days I'm sure your parents and Amber will keep you busy lol YES!!You are right the smaller towns are cute and nice out here but alot slower it's gonna take some getting used to I think!!.
> 
> EDIT ----- Apologies Tricks I meant anxious NOT akward lol silly predictive text Lool x

Hi ladies,

Thanks for letting me join you !
Welcome to the world Logan xxxx and congrats Bean xxxxx

The reason I'm anxious is because I have had a Rollercoaster of a time where TTC is concerned , I have my beautiful daughter who is now 5 years old but it took 3 MC and one ectopic and 7 years to get her so as soon as she was 1 year old we start trying again and nothing has happened til now so was very nervous about having another loss :cry:
I had a bit of spotting on Tuesday so they sent me for an early scan because of history and saw a tiny dot and a flashing heart beat :happydance::happydance: feel so sick and so so so tired but so pleased it is all going in the right direction . Glad to find this group as God has been with me on this journey and I wanted to find like minded ladies :hugs:


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi! How is everyone doing? I haven't had a chance to get on here much but wanted to check in with everyone. 
Things are going fairly well here. Dd is very jealous and acting out a lot. Its been quite a challenge with her but each day is getting better. Thank you Lord for blessing me with such amazing parents who are here to help! Logan is also doing much better. Breastfeeding has been a struggle (again). I saw the lactation consultant which helped a bit. I have to be patient and persevere. At the moment I am having to supplement with formula because my supply is very low and I can't pump out enough. Logan has lost more than 10% of his body weight so I had to do something. But I'm working hard and increasing my supply and feeding often so am hopeful to stop using formula altogether. But if I can't I'm not going to beat myself up about it. At least he is still mostly breastfed so getting the good stuff. 

Here are a few pictures.
 



Attached Files:







20150403_185225.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_4170.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_4191.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DelightinHim

Hello Ladies,

I hope i can join you to pray for a baby that God will bless me with. I have been married 3 yrs now NTNP for 2yr and actively ttc for a yr now and i believe and trust that God will give me a baby. I am a christian lady brought up in church but i havent been active in church of late. I am currently in my tww (4-5dpo)and i have been praying and i have faith God will answer my prayer soon. 

I hope you ladies dont mind me being here though i dont have a baby yet. 
God bless you all


----------



## 3boys

Bean he is adorable. Delightinhim i pray you get your baby soon. 

I had a gender scan on my trip to America where I found out we are team Blue for the 6 th time. I prayed I wouldn't be disappointed and thankfully I wasn't God went beyond that and I was actually really excited. My daughter was upset but she's on now. I begged God for an answer as to whether I would ever have my hearts desire and have a second daughter. I couldn't shake the feeling that the fact my daughter was conceived while on the contraception patch was somehow connected. I felt God was showing me something anyway after some research I'm convinced I'm estrogen dominant which explains all the boys and why my only girl was conceived while fake progesterone was being pumped into my body. I was blown away and the main thing for me is to rebalance system to protect from cancer etc and then if it's God's will I hope for a second girl.


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome delightinhim, praying you get your boy soon! 

3boys I noticed your ticker said team blue and I wondered if you found out in America. I'm so glad you aren't disappointed. Praying God blesses you with your hearts desire! How was your trip?


----------



## 3boys

My trip was amazing Thank you for asking x


----------



## 3boys

My trip was amazing Thank you for asking x


----------



## jlw617

Bean-your baby is beautiful!

DelightinHim- I will be praying, is there a church you can get reconnected to in your area? I know that church is a huge thing in my life and having a church family has been a huge blessing for me.

3boys-I'm so glad that's The Lord allowed you to be excited to have another boy! We are praying for a boy as we have 2 girls but I will be happy with whatever God gives us, I also think He knows my heart and has given me girls to remind me to be more patient as I'm raising young ladies who will one day be wives and mothers themselves!


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies 

Hope everyone is doing well :) First of all sorry for my lack of communication these past few weeks things have been super hectic for us as we have moved to another city in the UK. It has been really tiring but God has been good because I have family who are helping to take good care of me.Still settling in but can't fully do so until hubby moves too.He is still tying up things with work and is yet to find employment in this city which means yep we are waiting on God to show up with that 11th hour miracle it's really a faith walk right now and a race against time to be in new employment and our own new place for when baby arrives in 2 months lol we believe God has heard our prayers. 

I'm 31 weeks by now and pretty tired most days but trying to stay active as much as I can by doing short walks and swimming.I have been given crutches by the physio for my pelvis pain which I have used a handful of times. I am excited to be on the home run for this pregnancy finally lol having had ivf and TTC so long I feel as though I have been pregnant my whole life lol .

Tricks - hun it's so true about being connected to other like minded women I know it sure helps me..I understand why you would feel so anxious at this time but I am glad that everything went well when you went to check on baby the sound of that beating heart in a time of uncertainty is like music to the ears.i am so happy for you :) 

Delight -Welcome hun it's a pleasure to have you join us xx 

Bean -How gorgeous is your little boy ? Love the new pics he just looks so adorable .Has Amber settled much since your last post is she enjoying her new post as big sister ? How is the healing from you c section going ? 

3 boys -Awww I'm so glad you had an awesome time visiting your friend!How was the plane ride lol Thank God for giving you peace about your little boy on the way....It's amazing how He can do that..He surely does have a plan for all of your boys He really does and knows you are the perfect one to raise them in the way of the Lord...I pray that one day you get your 2nd girl if it's His will and your desire xx


----------



## NDH

Well I'm pregnant again already and we were NOT trying this month. Crazy!
I had some recurrent miscarriage bloodwork done last week and its come back all clear even though I'm pretty sure my thyroid isn't optimal. The thyroid function is normal though so not sure if I'm being a hypochondriac or not as my dh thinks I am. :haha:
I'm spotting again - dark brown old blood, but not cramping at all and getting nice strong lines really early (just CD 23 today so no idea when I ovulated - it must have been way earlier than expected though. I'm super nervous but all I can do for now is trust that this is my rainbow and take heart that there are no obvious reasons why I lost the other babies so I have every reason to expect this one will be fine.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations NDH! I pray that this will be your rainbow! 

Bree how is everything going? Have you guys safely moved and had any luck on the job front?

Things are good and bad here. I love my children and am so grateful to have been blessed with them. I'm enjoying my time with my parents but very sad that it's coming to an end. 
Things with my dh are really bad. I don't see how we can continue but at the same time I can't bring myself to end things either. I'm praying for guidance but it's still hard.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies,

How are you all doing xx 

Ndh I am sooooo happy for you that message made my day!! :) Praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months and that this baby will indeed be the rainbow darling you have prayed for !! 

Bean happy to hear you have had a lovely time with your family xx it is always hard to say goodbye xx when do you think you will see them again ? Sorry to hear of things with you and dh ...what do you think will be the next steps for you both because I know you have been going through alot for a long time xx praying for you both xx 

Afm I am doing pretty good I am at that stage where I am just tired of being pregnant now I'm knackered most days and really just having to pray for strength but I know God has got me I'm having my iron levels checked etc.At the point where it's appointments every 2 weeks now xx I can't wait to meet our baby xx Dh still hasn't found employment yet which means he may have to commute back into the city until he finds something closer we are trusting God for a last minute miracle.We also haven't found a place to stay just yet :) so still at my mom's it's all ok we just don't want to rush getting into somewhere quickly ...it has to be right xx

How is everyone else doing ?Xx


----------



## 3boys

hi bree, 
the last few weeks are exhausting but you'll get through it, i hope your hubby gets a job close to home soon. 
afm nothing exciting to report Im afraid, just plodding along as usual.


----------



## Tricks26

Hi Ladies , 
Just back from colour conference London had an amazing weekend in the spirit , but so sick still with MS really bad all day long nausea , trying to concentrate on anything is so hard.

How is everyone ? 

Congrats NDH will pray that the spotting calms for you xx

Bree where have you moved near ? Hope everyone else did all the lifting etc and you were the foreman lol ;)


----------



## 3boys

Tricks i am a little jealous i would love to go to colour conference but its just too expensive for me. I hope i can go one year soon x


----------



## Tricks26

I prayed on it and an envelope of exactly £120 came through my door no name or else I couldn't have gone , it was amazing hopefully u can go next year xxxx


----------



## 3boys

Tricks26 said:


> I prayed on it and an envelope of exactly £120 came through my door no name or else I couldn't have gone , it was amazing hopefully u can go next year xxxx

for me i'd have to fly to london and change my money from euro to sterling and with the rates as bad as they are it would be extortionate for me to go lol but you never know what could happen in a year.


----------



## PrincessBree

3 boys thanks for the encouragement I'm trying to stay active and not get too lazy but I'm just so tired to get into anything much!

Tricks Colour must have been so awesome!!Thank God for that miracle!!Do you attend Hillsong I have been to their Bermondsey branch and I just love it there...I also went to a conference they had last summer which was at 02 arena not sure of name but Jesus Culture were there ...that was amazing!

We moved from London/Kent to East Midlands. The move was ok but I kinda just watched and done little bits where I could my husband kept saying go sit down!! lol its gonna be even when we move into our official place down here because we are with family at the moment!! 

I've started perinial massage to prevent stitches and I'm finding it super difficult lol I know it's not gonna be easy but has neone got any tips on how to make it kind of manageable?Or any websites that you used as a guide to help with it?


----------



## 3boys

i think im going to have to move to england lol we have very little christian events here and definitely nothing on that scale.


----------



## PrincessBree

3 boys it is pretty cool the conference they had at 02 arena I couldn't afford the day sessions which was like £70 but the evening sessions were £5!!!So me and a friend went to like 2 or 3 evening sessions we were sat right at the top of the 02 arena lol the worship was awesome!!


----------



## 3boys

sounds amazing bree x


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree I'm so glad your move went well! Will keep praying that your dh finds a job soon! 
I used to go to London Hillsong. It was an amazing church. I even got baptised through them. 

3boys I saw your friend blessedmomma has joined the ttc Christian ladies group and that she's also pregnant again. You should direct here! From her posts she seems lovely! 

Tricks I hope your ms calms down soon. 

NDH how is your pregnancy going? 

My parents leave tomorrow. I'm not sure whether I'm more scared to say goodbye to them or to be alone with dh. The coming weeks are not going to be easy. We're going to have to sort out our relationship, I'm going to have to get used to dealing with both kids without extra help and dd is going to have to deal with her grandparents just leaving because she is too young to understand.


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean thas so cool that you used to attend Hillsong London &#128525;it's a really awesome place to be ...How are Amber and Logan ? How on earth is Logan 1 month old already time really does fly !!It definitely seems like a time of transition for you with your folks leaving and adjusting to looking after both your lo's I pray your strength hun .God is for sure with you even when you feel like you can't do it xx Also praying for you and dh marriage the resolution has to come soon...you have been so strong and from what you have said you done evryting you can to save your manage ....I believe God will honour that either way xx 

A verse I read today I want to share 
Proverbs 3:5-6 NLT

Trust in the lord with all your heart; do not depend on your own understanding. Seek his will in all you do, and he will show you which path to take.

I pray as you keep putting all your trust in Him for your everyday He will show you the right path to take and the way that you should go in your marriage xx


----------



## NDH

I think things are going OK :shrug: Ive been really stressed out this week worried about yet another loss. Bleeding in pregnancy is stressful enough when you haven't bled in all your lost pregnancies...anyway the bleeding has subsided ad I haven't even had any spotting for 2 days now. Nausea is kicking in and I've been aware of a heaviness in my uterus a few times, so as far as I can tell all is progressing OK.
I was supposed to get beta results today but there was a lab error and they ran a qualitative test for one of them so all I know is I'm pregnant :haha: the hormonal breakdown I had over it is another good sign things are going OK :haha: will have to get another beta done tomorrow now to see if its progressing OK.
If betas look good I will try to relax until I get a scan in 3 weeks and. Pray for no more bleeding episodes in the mean time,...


----------



## blessedmomma

Hi ladies!

I used to be subscribed to this thread and must have somehow Unsubscribed without knowing?? 

3boys Tricia had mentioned to come on here and I recognized it right away! 

Jesus please protect and provide for all of my Christian sisters, amen.


----------



## blessedmomma

We have recently found out we are pregnant with number 8 and I have had some ups and downs with it. Even though I've been spotting since the day I got my bfp and even had a light day of bleeding in there and am now cramping the past two days, I had an amazing peace come over me today. I just feel everything will be ok. Can only describe it as the peace Jesus gives since I'm sure normally in these situations if I didn't have him I would be very afraid. My hubs decided we should still call our ob today and tell her about the spotting and cramps so they will know and can do what they feel is necessary. I'm being sent in for betas and when they reach 5000 they will schedule a scan. I had my first one run today and will get the results and the time to do the next one when they call.


----------



## PrincessBree

Ndh praying for you sis xx Your faith in God is truly inspirational...no matter what you choose to believe I love that !!Please keep us updated of how your getting on!!! 

Blessed momma Sooo awesomeness to have you on here again!! I sure do remember you from a while back :) Congratulations on your pregnancy hun xx will for sure be lifting you and baby in prayer as you go for betas.Please let us know how you get on hun xx Plus number 8 woow what a blessing you sure are being fruitful and multiplying !! :D


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies I know a lot of us are going through a time of challenges ,testing of faith and transition right now want you to know I'm praying for each of you.This morning during my worship time this song blessed my soul I wanted to share it with you .It's a reminder once again that we ought to rest in Him put our trust in Him and we need only be still..we don't need to try and figure things out or make it right we dont have to strive we can trust our God with no matter what because He is lifted high above every nation and all over the earth ...He has got US and out beautiful babies ,our marriages our lives in His hand .

Psalm 46:10
He says, "Be still, and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the nations, I will be exalted in the earth.

Click link for song x 

https://youtu.be/bKlCzY_FKag


----------



## blessedmomma

amen bree!

my first beta was 278 and will be going in for my second ones tomorrow


----------



## PrincessBree

Blessed momma keep us updated hun xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies 
Hope you all are well .
My due date is fast approaching and I am yet to write a birth plan simply because I just want to see how I go .For those who are on their second third or eight baby Pls can you share abit of your birth story like did you go all natural ? This is my initial desire however I don't want to pressure myself and will take gas and air and later epidural if I feel like I can't cope. However I don't know how likely that is since I don't like taking pain killers or pain relief I'd rather just let my body handle the pain naturally I've never liked how they make me feel.When had ivf the pain killer they gave me called pethidine they commonly give to ladies in labor in my country and that made me so ill. Likewise when we lost our first baby I had lots of contractions and lost tissue etc I hated the meds they gave me :( it made me feel alot worse .I would love to have the baby in water if I can.Please can you share some of experiences how did you stay focused on God and not loose it in the delivery room lol I really need to hear something to stir my faith to know I'm gonna be able to get my boy out ? Thanks xxxx


----------



## NDH

I don't have time for a reply right now Bree but I will write some encouragement for you this evening when the girls are asleep (I may need you to remind me by commenting again on this thread cause I tend to only read subscribed posts with unread content :p)


I could also really use some prayer and encouragement too. This pregnancy doesn't seem to be progressing very well either.


----------



## NDH

Bree here are some verses that make good birth affirmations


The Lord gives strength to His people; The Lord blesses his people with peace.
Pslam 29:11

And Let us consider how we may spur one another on towards love and good deeds.
Hebrews 10:24

Blessed be the Lord, for he has heard the sound of my pleadings. The Lord is my strength and my shield; in Him my heart trusts; so I am helped, and my heart exults, and with my song I give thanks to him. 
Psalm 28

For God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of power and of love and of sound mind.
2 Timothy 1:7

And whatsoever you ask in My name, that will I do, that the Father may be glorified in the Son.
John 14:13

The Lord gives strenth to His people The Lord blesses His people with peace.
Psalm 29:11

Look to the Lord, and His strength; Seek his face always.
Psalm 105:4 

For the Joy of the Lord is your strength 
Nehemiah 8:10

I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. 
Philippians 4:13

Psalm 40:1

Jeremiah 1:5

Isaiah 44:2

There is another verse I can't remember the reference for right now (I thin its also in Jeremiah) about how the Lord will not bring to labour and not bring forth delivery 

This site also has some additional verses, and they can be purchased on index cards for packing in your labour bag if you wish, or write out your own
https://www.myjoyfilledlife.com/2012/12/05/scriptures-for-pregnancy-labor-delivery/

The Christian freebirth group I'm in has a thread somewhere with lots of visual affirmations with verses on them too which some ladies have put on a digital photo frame to put in their birth space that constantly change and give them something to focus on. I cant find it ATM though and can't search well on my tablet.

I have had two drug free births; one with syntocinon and one a spontaneous vaginal breech birth. I definitely did lots of praying throughout both, but knowing what I do about the birth process and the intricate hormone balance at play I wouldn't have it any other way. Our creator so amazingly designed the birth process, and our bodies to give birth and there are many verses where He describes himself as a Midwife.


----------



## NDH

This looks to be worth a read too
https://www.passionatehomemaking.co...he-pain-letting-go-of-fear-in-childbirth.html


----------



## PrincessBree

Ndh thank you so much for sharing this I know that no matter how things work out I'm gonna need those verses and maybe having them around the room might help too to remind me to stay focused. Thank you so much and for sure praying for you please let us know how your lo is doing xx


----------



## NDH

I should have an update next Friday. Ive decided to get another blood draw then, which will determine whether I go for an ultrasound on the following Monday.

I had three blood draws last week/this week (Friday, Sunday, and Tuesday) and they all came back at 115... I don't know if that means there's a lab error (cause its really weird they did *nothing* usually they will rise a little or a lot or will fall but not stay the same), or if bean is just getting off to a slow start and will be OK in the end, or if its a failed pregnancy. I don't see a point in worrying about it right now as I can't do anything more than I'm doing now anyway, and a scan now is extremely unlikely to shed any light on the matter.
So at the end of next week I'll get another beta and see where I stand. Praying it will have increased significantly and if it has I will get an ultrasound.


----------



## 3boys

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies
> Hope you all are well .
> My due date is fast approaching and I am yet to write a birth plan simply because I just want to see how I go .For those who are on their second third or eight baby Pls can you share abit of your birth story like did you go all natural ? This is my initial desire however I don't want to pressure myself and will take gas and air and later epidural if I feel like I can't cope. However I don't know how likely that is since I don't like taking pain killers or pain relief I'd rather just let my body handle the pain naturally I've never liked how they make me feel.When had ivf the pain killer they gave me called pethidine they commonly give to ladies in labor in my country and that made me so ill. Likewise when we lost our first baby I had lots of contractions and lost tissue etc I hated the meds they gave me :( it made me feel alot worse .I would love to have the baby in water if I can.Please can you share some of experiences how did you stay focused on God and not loose it in the delivery room lol I really need to hear something to stir my faith to know I'm gonna be able to get my boy out ? Thanks xxxx

I have had a birth with an epidural because he was back to back and it took all pain away and was amazing i don't regret it as pain was not even something I can describe. That was my first birth, I expected the same with my 2nd labour but was 8cm before i even realised I was in labour I had a completely natural birth that time as the g&a made me feel sick. On my 3rd 4th and 5th I had gas and air and it helped but does leave you feeling funny. My 6th birth was a funny one his head was really bit on the 94th percentile so it wouldn't come down, I was using g&a and panicked I think, I asked for an epidural which I really regret now. It didn't work, didn't touch the pain I kept telling them it wasn't working and they said it wasn't pain it was pressure. I mean come on, I've had natural births I know the difference between pain and pressure. They did come back to me afterwards and say that it doesn't work in up to 10% of cases and I was just one of those cases. Anyway the point to my story is that you can't really have a definitely plan as if it doesn't go to plan you will be disappointed, I think you are better going in with an idea of what you would like to happen but go with the flow. Every woman is different and every labour is different. I have had labours where I have said in the delivery room that wasn't so bad I'd do that again and I've had ones that were a little tougher. Just go with the flow, I find concentrating on prayer helps me in the transition period and before you know it you will be holding your bundle of joy in your arms. x


----------



## blessedmomma

bree i have only birthed twice without an epidural. the first time i was not saved but did ok with lamaze breathing. the second time i prayed a lot through it and used breathing as well. im praying for you!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Ndh thanks for update :) You are right about not spending the entire time worrying I know it's easier said than done ...will be praying for you and of course always update us when you can xx 

3 boys thank you for sharing with me and the fact that you have so much experience just blows me away!! I have seen 5 babies born in my life and it's so different now I'm in the hot seat :) I really am a go with the flow type of person when it comes to this though because I know that for this moment in my life I am just going to have to trust the birth that God has chosen for me whether that be pain relief or not...I think I will kind of know at the time..I've explained what I want to my husband I just wanna try much as I can to prepare myself with as many empowering scriptures as I can so I will have some gig to get me through!!

Blessed momma twice sounds good to me !! I hear the epidural is pretty awesome and I'm not opposed to it I'm pretty open to it guess will just have to see how it goes on the day !!


----------



## blessedmomma

I think you have an awesome plan hun! I prayed for comfort and peace in your delivery :)

Ndh- still praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Tricks26

I wrote a birth plan and I put thought and pray into it and when it came down to the day it went all out the window my advice would be to let your body tell you what it needs and listen to advice but in the end do what you feel is right, I was adamant that I didn't want an epidural and was doing really well on gas and air but then a midwife came in and said you have to make a decision now because the anesthetist is going into theatre and won't be out for hours so I panic and said yes and it totally soiled my calm persona it didn't work properly as I had a contraction while it was going in so was only numb one side and lots of things follow with knock on affect after that I'm not going to beat myself up because it was still a choice I made but I feel this time I will def pray on it and listen to my body xxxx hope that helps xxx


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree being educated is important but having an open mind is essential. I was so unprepared for some of the things I went through with my first and that made everything ten times worse. I had a completely natural birth with Amber - no gas and air or anything. Yes it was horrific at the time but I was proud of myself in the end for making it through. Recovery was so much easier and faster! I had an epidural with my c section with Logan. I never want to experience that ever again! It was one of the most disconcerting experiences of my life. I couldn't handle the way I could kind of feel my legs and feet but couldn't really wiggle my toes or move my leg even slightly. I also got a terrible headache during the procedure - they had to tip the bed for me to recover from it. And I vomited afterwards. Obviously recovery took much longer, although not as long as I anticipated. 
Trust yourself and don't let everything overwhelm you. You can do this! 

Happy Mothers day to those celebrating today! Hope you've been made to feel special! 

I'd like some more prayers please. It looks like my marriage has come to an end. I've had a very rough weekend - my first one alone with both kids. Its very overwhelming and I feel like such a bad mom with all the shouting I've done.


----------



## PrincessBree

Tricks thanks for sharing that experience..I honestly feel so much more at peace about being so open minded about my birth plan because lots of folks had been telling me "o you have got to have something written down" and that kind of scared me because I don't like to try and plan my own birth ultimately God is in control so I think having a few things in mind but not pinning all my hopes on it will work best for me and just see how I feel at the time ...I really don't want to put unnecessary pressure on myself with something that I have so little control over ... 

Bean thanks for your advice hun and sharing your experience with me ....a friend has told me of a similar experience of epidural she said she preferred being able to feel where everything was instead of being numb because of the relief she would feel when pushing...Thank God you got through it though..you really are super strong xx I am soo sorry to hear about your marriage and I really don't know what to say to comfort but I am praying for you and here if you need to talk xx You have b33n on such a journey with dh and it seems like you have fought for your family as much as you possibly could xx Praying for you as your taking care of little ones may God keep giving you strength to be a mommy to them xx would you be able to call your folks for some encouragement sometimes hearing a familiar voice helps put things into perspective xx lots of love xx


----------



## 3boys

PrincessBree said:


> Tricks thanks for sharing that experience..I honestly feel so much more at peace about being so open minded about my birth plan because lots of folks had been telling me "o you have got to have something written down" and that kind of scared me because I don't like to try and plan my own birth ultimately God is in control so I think having a few things in mind but not pinning all my hopes on it will work best for me and just see how I feel at the time ...I really don't want to put unnecessary pressure on myself with something that I have so little control over ...
> 
> Bean thanks for your advice hun and sharing your experience with me ....a friend has told me of a similar experience of epidural she said she preferred being able to feel where everything was instead of being numb because of the relief she would feel when pushing...Thank God you got through it though..you really are super strong xx I am soo sorry to hear about your marriage and I really don't know what to say to comfort but I am praying for you and here if you need to talk xx You have b33n on such a journey with dh and it seems like you have fought for your family as much as you possibly could xx Praying for you as your taking care of little ones may God keep giving you strength to be a mommy to them xx would you be able to call your folks for some encouragement sometimes hearing a familiar voice helps put things into perspective xx lots of love xx

Absolutely agree with you hun, you cant have a rigid plan and think thats what is going to happen or hear one womans experience and think it will be the same for you. Each birth is so different, for me i have an idea of how i would like it to go but that could all go out the window when it happens. I don't know what could happen but God does! x


----------



## 3boys

I'll give you an example of how great God is at planning this stuff lol. After my last birth i wanted to go home the following morning as that is what i normally do. Noah was born with a tooth and he came on a saturday so the medical team advised me to stay until monday so that the dentist could remove the tooth as he was able to move it with his tongue. so i agreed and was perfectly fine myself until the sunday night i was in absolute agony, i normally get hemorrhoids but this was beyond painful i was crying my eyes out the pain was so intense. The nurses were fabulous and got me a whole load of different painkillers to try, nothing worked so they called the surgeons, it turned out that i had 2 golf ball size ones, one outside and one inside as well as the normal ones. These 2 were filled with blood clots and wouldnt of went away on their own I had to have surgery. If Noah hadn't been born with that tooth i would of been at home thinking i just had to deal with it. I love seeing Gods hand at work.


----------



## PrincessBree

3 boys Woow thas amazing and really reminds me of the scripture all things work together for good of those that love the Lord...its so true that we can wonder why things go the way that they do and then don't realise the Lord is working on something that we hadn't seen..He really does have a plan...In fact he has written each of our birth plans :)


----------



## 3boys

He so has lol previous post about being educated is good as fear of the unknown will drive you to silly decisions x


----------



## blessedmomma

praying for you beanonorder


----------



## NDH

Oh bean I'm so sorry :hugs: praying for you.


I agree that birth plans definitely need to be flexible - and a good birth plan will be. Mine were full of contingency plans such as "in the event of a., then I would like to try b. before c." etc. I don't think the plan is necessary, but I do think that its essential to be informed of your options and the easiest way to do that is to make a plan and research each option so you know ahead of time the pros and cons of each and consider circumstances that might make you choose one option over another. 
There's never a way to plan the path and outcome of your birth, but by being informed ahead of time you can make informed decisions when the time comes and at the end of the day feel like things happened as thy needed to and you were in control rather than someone else directing the outcome. I don't know that I'm explaining myself well but I like these posts on the subject. https://wholewoman.hubgarden.com/informed-birth-planning/
https://wholewoman.hubgarden.com/why-going-with-the-flow-is-not-a-birth-plan/

PTSD after birth is on the rise and I really feel like "going with the flow" - especially when your idea of birth and your drs idea are opposite - is a huge culprit. If you take two women in lab our and one has decided to completely go with the flow and trust her Dr, and the other has done informed birth planning/birth mapping and makes informed decisions during birth (even if they do end up being what the dr suggested) they can both end up with an outcome they didn't expect, but the "go with the flow" woman is far more likely to end up feeling traumatized by the outcome than the woman who made informed decisions each step of the way based on prior information. 

But at the same time, as has been mentioned, it is important to be flexible as well, because taking two women again, both of whom have birth plans where one is "I want a drug free intervention free vaginal birth" and the other is more of a map, if both women end up with an epidural and/or a cesarean the second woman is again far less likely to become traumatized because she knew the risks of the choices she made along the way and was more prepared for things not happening according to plan. 
A real life example being me with my first birth and a friend of mine. I wanted a natural, intervention free birth and wanted to avoid induction because I knew it increased my chances of ending up with a cesarean by 30%. When an induction was suggested to me for a variety of reasons I was given time to think it over and I agreed to it, knowing the risks. I then knew I was more likely to feel the need for drugs as well and gave myself permission to ask for them if needed but still keeping in mind my reasons for not wanting them. In the end I didn't ask for them and had a straightforward birth with no further intervention besides the syntocinon, though it did keep me from being as active as I had planned on being which I feel left to a more difficult, prolonged pushing stage. I probably would have declined the induction today under the same circumstances, but even if I had had a different outcome I was prepared for that.
A friend of mine did no preparation for her birth and when an induction was offered agreed to it not knowing of the increased likelihood of cesarean, increased likelihood to need an epidural etc, and she ended up with a heavily medicated labour and emergency cesarean and was highly traumatized by the whole experience and she really feels like it would have been different if she had just known what she was agreeing to.

anyway, its an entirely individual process - no one should say what another woman should or should not do. I do just highly recommend every woman become as informed as she feels comfortable with prior to the birth, and ideally chooses a care provider who has a similar mindset to the birth process and is forthcoming to share their stats to back that up. (In other words if you think you want a natural birth, dont just ask your Dr if they support natural birth, but ask them what natural birth looks like to them and ask for their stats of how often women who want a natural birth actually get one. Your idea of natural birth may be to have full mobility in labour, have no pain relief, push the baby out in whatever position feels comfortable to you without direction etc, whereas your Dr may see natural birth as being hooked up to monitors in bed with a hep lock and catheter "just in case" with coached pushing and even if you end up with forceps in theater with a spinal, if a baby came out your vagina it was a natural birth. Not a great fit.


----------



## NDH

Here's Another good link on the subject too :thumbup:
https://wholewoman.hubgarden.com/is-that-a-birth-plan-or-a-birth-vision/


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey how is everyone doing ? Xx


----------



## Beanonorder

We're doing OK here. Still getting used to two kids and basically being alone. For the first time I have ventured out with both kids on my own. I'm still wondering if I'm going to regret it!! But I feel bad always leaving dd behind, although she is such a handful! 

Bree I'm so excited for you! Can't believe you're so close. Has your dh been able to find a job? I hope things are working out for you guys!


----------



## NDH

Well I lost another baby, so I've been better, but I'm OK.

Focusing on my health and trying to live sustainably, and going to inspect this house tomorrow. https://www.realestate.com.au/property-apartment-nsw-wauchope-415794199. Praying we get accepted because its my dream property.


----------



## Beanonorder

Aww, NDH I'm so sad to read that. I'm sorry you lost your little Bean. 
All the best for the house, will say a prayer for you.


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean great to hear you are taking it all in your stride ..I'm sure along the way you will pick up strategies to cope with them both while you are out xx how much longer are you on maternity leave for? What is baby Logan like ? Is he much different to Amber when she was a baby ? 

Ndh I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of another precious little one .Will there be any investigation by the docs to find out a cause for frequent losses? I have no doubt that God wi answer your prayers to carry a healthy little one to full term again .The house looks great :) I pray God will give you favour with the viewing the surroundings really do look idyllic. 

Afm I'm doing pretty good pelvic pain had returned with a vengeance but thas to be expected I suppose .I have about 4 weeks left until baby is born .We have just found a place to live and so by God's grace will spend next few weekends moving in 
.Dh is in negotiations with work about his hours he may have to commute for work but we're praying they let him work from home a few days a week .Been fighting my hormones since I think they are trying to make me crazy everything dh does I get annoyed and frustrated and have to pray in my heart that I don't explode ...I'm thinking it's just my hormones but just little things he does have been annoying me which makes me feel terrible since he is such a lovely person lol hoping to get back to my normal brain asap because pregnant and crazy is not a good look for me ! Lol


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree it's definitely hormones making you feel that way! Most women will admit their husband has driven them mad at some point during pregnancy! 
I'm a teacher so I've been really lucky with my leave - my maternity leave ends on the day summer holidays start so I only go back to work in mid August. Obviously I wish it was longer but I'm grateful for the time I do have. 
In a lot of ways Logan is like Amber. He cries a little more than she did but he's still a very easy baby. I was just saying to my mom this evening I wonder if he cries more (and he hardly does anyway and she basically never did) because he's the second child and I can't give him my attention 100% of the time or if he'd still be this way even of he was the first. But overall I've been very lucky with my babies - no major sleep issues, happily takes a bottle and breast, will go to other people... I do pray that he isn't as challenging a toddler as she is though. Because if she doesn't calm down soon and I have two monsters, sorry, high energy toddlers to deal with I might end up in the crazy hospital!


----------



## Tricks26

Hi Ladies ,
Sorry been MIA so busy at work and so exhausted as soon as DD is packed off to bed I got off to bed really hoping I get some sort of energy back soon as I have lots of people relying on me and I just don't feel myself at all.

I'm so sorry for your loss Bean I know there is nothing anyone can say to comfort you as I too have had several losses and an ectopic and really the only respite was a God , he knows you inside and out and will see you through this time with your faith and trust in him xxxxxxx
And how are all you other lovely ladies Bree you must be getting excited now not long and we will be all waiting for signs of labour lol.
How is everyone appetite and sleep pattern my is gone :(
God bless 
Off to get ready for church xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies 

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing x 

I am getting on good I'm 38 weeks + 2 ticking away slowly like a bomb waiting to explode lol ...have a sweep booked for next Thursday enjoying last few weeks of pregnancy. 

How are you all doing xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well as haven't heard from anyone for a while :) 

I am just asking for some prayers at the moment as I am finally due this week ...just asking that you will pray that the Lord will give me strength to get through the birth naturally and that I won't go overdue because I am struggling to walk getting out of the house etc as the pelvic pain has become very intense...hoping for the little one to be here soon and hubby to be present as he currently has to commute long days for work ..God has it all worked out I just need the faith to believe everything will work together for good ...

Think of you all alot and hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi Bree 

I was so sure I had replied to your last post! 
How exciting that you are so close to the end! I'm sorry you are in so much pain. Will pray for you! 
Good luck for the birth - you can do this! 

Things are OK here. Logan is such a pleasure to have. I'm very grateful to have been blessed with another easy baby. Amber is being a bit of a nightmare at the moment. She is so strong willed and defiant. I feel like I'm failing as a parent! She has her moments of being so cute and affectionate but other times I just stand there wondering what has taken over her! She is going to start kindergarten in July. I think it will help a lot because she's a very social child and gets bored so easily. The interaction and variety of activities will be so good.


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Hi Bree
> 
> I was so sure I had replied to your last post!
> How exciting that you are so close to the end! I'm sorry you are in so much pain. Will pray for you!
> Good luck for the birth - you can do this!
> 
> Things are OK here. Logan is such a pleasure to have. I'm very grateful to have been blessed with another easy baby. Amber is being a bit of a nightmare at the moment. She is so strong willed and defiant. I feel like I'm failing as a parent! She has her moments of being so cute and affectionate but other times I just stand there wondering what has taken over her! She is going to start kindergarten in July. I think it will help a lot because she's a very social child and gets bored so easily. The interaction and variety of activities will be so good.

Thanx Bean :) I am just trying to not be anxious about everything working out for the birth with dh working and not going too overdue..I just need to rest in God and finding it so hard right now because everything seems to be so uncertain!But God knows what is best!

Awww I am glad that you are settling into life with two little ones :) Logan your little prince sounds like an angel bless... Amber bless her a little ball of energy she is going to have such a fun time when she starts kindergarten...will be nice for her to interact with the other children as well :D gosh you are in for some fun when Logan is able to be up and about with Amber :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

bree- praying for wisdom, comfort, and strength for this season!


----------



## PrincessBree

blessedmomma said:


> bree- praying for wisdom, comfort, and strength for this season!

Thanks BlessedMomma how are you :) x


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm ok. I've started colloidal silver for my hyperemesis and it's helping wonderfully. Seems to be getting better and better. 

I have been having some cramping and bleeding so they did a sonogram. Found a subchorionic hematoma so I'm on total pelvic rest at the moment. God is good and I have faith He is taking care of everything. Resting in that peace right now.


----------



## 3boys

Bree I'm praying for a wonderful birth. Melissa praying as always for you. 
Afm I'm stuck in hospital since yesterday. They think a kidney infection is the problem. Also found out I'm anemic. Praying they let me home tomorrow I'm going insane with boredom.


----------



## blessedmomma

yuck sorry you're stuck there. hopefully they can get you on some antibiotics and send you home! praying for you :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Blessed momma glad that you have found something that works for your morning sickness!!I pray it continues to provide you some relief more and more everyday :) 

3 boys Sorry to hear that you are on bed rest hun xx you posted this a couple of days ago so I pray you are home by now xx 

You both are super inspirational to me because you have lots of children as well as being pregnant and yet your never on here complaining lol you have so much faith!! I pray God will always reward your faith :)


----------



## 3boys

Thanks Bree I try not to complain but fail miserably all of the time lol. I just adore my big family and am incredibly grateful when God chooses to bless me again as I know I don't deserve it. Are you overdue now? How are you feeling? You must be very excited.


----------



## PrincessBree

3boys said:


> Thanks Bree I try not to complain but fail miserably all of the time lol. I just adore my big family and am incredibly grateful when God chooses to bless me again as I know I don't deserve it. Are you overdue now? How are you feeling? You must be very excited.

Bless you :) can really see you enjoy being Momma to many :) your house must be lots of fun lol 

Yes!!I am 40+1 today...so part of the overdue club..trying to stay positive as a lot of pelvic pain, false labour yesterday so lots of pain and counting down the days!! :happydance: God knows!!Hope He will pull the plug soon (literally lol)


----------



## 3boys

Oh I can just imagine the excitement you are feeling right now. Can't wait for pics. Savour every minute it passes so quickly.


----------



## 3boys

Here is a pic of my gang.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-18-21-33-14.png
File size: 271.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## blessedmomma

Yes I have to admit I complain sometimes. I try to only complain to my husband but I'm feeling convicted of this lately. I feel it muddy's our marriage to complain about things. I should treat my relationship with him as more sacred. There is always plenty more to be joyful of than to complain about. I think it's easy for the devil to trick us into thinking we have it so bad. And then God sends me reminders of people who have it worse and it puts things back into perspective for me. I feel such a fool sometimes. 

I have only went overdue once but I was miserable. Hopefully it will be very soon for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny Bean

Good luck Bree!
I am almost right there with u and I have zero signs this baby is ready lol
Hopefully soon for both of us!


----------



## PrincessBree

3 boys Your family look adorable!!Everyone looks so happy like life is one big Adventure !! Your children will have some awesome childhood memories when they grow older :) You look so happy ...some people are born to be momma!! 

Blessed momma I totally get what you mean about complaining to dh ...we are all human with weaknesses that Jesus definitely understands and I guess part of life is feeling those feelings of frustrations at times and navigating our way back to His purpose and plans for us ...getting back into His peace where we can rest :) Gosh what am I saying that's exactly where I need to be right now with my overdue self LOL* 

I keep going to cry sayin Ahhh I can't do(but the tears won't come lol) this anymore as my pelvis pain is just awful the more the baby engages and yet I have to stay active and have all these fears about being overdue since the baby is ivf baby as they say ivf pregnancy cause the placenta to start to diminish more quickly then regular so I'm nervous but then not all consultants agree with that so im gonna have to just relax ....i have no choice but to trust God even though this is the one thing I asked begged and prayed not to happen since o feel like the journey has been so long ... welp lol God knows what is best and it is possible that He is still putting the finishing touches to my babies design these last few days could be important for my baby..I've gotta sit tight :) but yes those moments of feeling miserable right now are very REAL lol 

Jenny !!! Yaaayy you are nearly there too I'm soo excited for you !!!How are you finding these last few days !!BTW your pic in the red dress looks great :D definitely look like one of those women who float around looking gorgeous during pregnancy lol....that rocks lol xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

Bree I didn't know that about ivf and the placenta. I'm praying for a safe and healthy delivery in Jesus precious name <3


----------



## PrincessBree

blessedmomma said:


> Bree I didn't know that about ivf and the placenta. I'm praying for a safe and healthy delivery in Jesus precious name <3

It is not something that a lot of research has gone into but many OB's tend not let IVF pregnancies go overdue. However this depends on who your healthcare practitioner is.

Thanks for prayers hun definitely needed at this point :) xx xx


----------



## NDH

I thought most Drs didn't let IVF pregnancies go past 40 weeks because they adhere to the notion that a pregnancy shouldn't be longer than 40 weeks and being IVF there's no margin for possibly not being as far as thought? But pregnancies don't have an expiry date as the length of time is so variable from baby to baby. Anyway I haven't researched at all into whether IVF pregnancies that go past 40 weeks do have higher rates of failing placentas than naturally conceived ones so maybe there is something to it :shrug: I know a few women who went past 42 weeks with IVF babies though - one went to 43 weeks even!

Praying for a smooth labour for you.


----------



## PrincessBree

NDH said:


> I thought most Drs didn't let IVF pregnancies go past 40 weeks because they adhere to the notion that a pregnancy shouldn't be longer than 40 weeks and being IVF there's no margin for possibly not being as far as thought? But pregnancies don't have an expiry date as the length of time is so variable from baby to baby. Anyway I haven't researched at all into whether IVF pregnancies that go past 40 weeks do have higher rates of failing placentas than naturally conceived ones so maybe there is something to it :shrug: I know a few women who went past 42 weeks with IVF babies though - one went to 43 weeks even!
> 
> Praying for a smooth labour for you.

Ndh it's all speculation to be fair but I don't even like it being a thought!! I'm praying that however long the baby takes to get here he will be safe .Thanx for prayers hun !! And it's encouraging to know that you have heard of happy ending a for 42 weeks plus with ivf !! :)


----------



## 3boys

If it is true I wonder why it happens. if the placenta attaches in normal way why could ivf cause it to fail early? Interesting.


----------



## Jenny Bean

I think placenta and amniotic fluid start to diminish after 40, so I understand where you are coming from Bree!

I am going to ask my doctor about that today because like u I worry also!
I pray God will bring this baby safe to me every night!

Keep us posted!


----------



## 3boys

It must be frightening. What makes it worse for ivf babies?


----------



## PrincessBree

3 boys and Jenny I am headed for appointment with midwife in about an hour so I will let you know what she says however midwives don't know much about ivf pregnancies as,once the baby is implanted and healthy they are basically seen as normal pregnancies .However depending on where you have the ivf done some of the pregnancies you get given consultant lead care which I was given .Some of the consultants don't let the pregnancy go over and some do..I need more info on why though as there is no concrete reason that I have come across but since it is something that is often discussed among ivf mommies I do often wonder ....why...but hoping to get some light on this today...could be because of the placenta diminishing more quickly...but why that is I don't really know..also there is known to be a higher rate of still births among ivf pregnancies so maybe they just like to be extra safe ...I'm not sure but I have moved from the area where I had my ivf so everything is different here !!! 

Will let you know how it goes :)

Jenny I pray you have a smooth delivery soon too you must be sign watching by now lol


----------



## Jenny Bean

Well I am waiting to get an ultrasound ASAP!
The doctor wants to see me again today after its done!
The reason is because my stomach not only is not growing but my stomach is getting smaller :-(
I am a bit stressed about this please pray for me and my baby!


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Jennyy praying for you. 
I'm sure its nothing to worry about but its good to get checked for assurance. Its very common and totally normal for funeral height to decrease at term as baby engages and moves deeper into your pelvis.

I had a growth scan at 40 weeks with my first as well for the same reason - I had always measured 3-4 weeks behind at every appointment, had no increase at all at 38 weeks and at 40 weeks had decreased 1 or 2 cm to 34cm. Scan showed a slightly small but not worryingly so baby so they were happy and 10 days later she came out weighing 8lbs and over 21" long so she was just good at hiding ;). I hope its the same,e for you.
I


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny praying for you and thinking of you xx please keep us updated...I was thinking the same as NDH??Could be because the babies head has engaged etc? Please keep us updated hun xxxx 

I just came back from my appointment very emotional.I got to have a membrane sweep but my blood pressure is raised more than normal and I have been seeing white spots as well as swollen hands...I just chalked it up to being overdue etc..discussed the ivf pregnancy not going too overdue as well having the spd the pelvic pain and being on crutches.The midwife at first was shocked that I had not been kept under consultant care but since I have moved home and therefore hospital it seems that I have slipped the net and the care that could have been taken hasn't been done.

I don't want to be induced as I have planned my birth out in my head you know gentle calm home style birth at the hospital lol but at this stage and given the blood pressure the white spots which I will be monitored for over the next couple of days..they have decided to induce me on Saturday if this sweep does not work .

Ladies please can you keep me in your prayers as I feel like so much is happening and it's all things I didn't plan for or expect ...they don't tell you to plan for things not going as you would expect ...I'm kinda praying that the thought of induction will cause the baby to take the hint and head for the nearest exit lol xx


----------



## 3boys

Praying for both of you. 

Bree I have yet to have a birth go as I planned lol. On my 1 induction the gel put me into Labour on 3rd attempt but that was the only intervention. So still a very unmedicated Labour.


----------



## PrincessBree

3boys said:


> Praying for both of you.
> 
> Bree I have yet to have a birth go as I planned lol. On my 1 induction the gel put me into Labour on 3rd attempt but that was the only intervention. So still a very unmedicated Labour.

:) Thanks hun xx I really can't choose can I ? God has written a birth plan for me so I have got to just surrender to it ..

When I finally got to speak to the head midwife she did say yes they don't like for ivf pregnancies to go on for too long and there has been alot of miscommunication concerning my care which makes me know that God is definitely watching over my baby because if I didn't know that piece of information no one would have ever mentioned or bought it up...This faith walk is really real to me today ...


----------



## 3boys

Absolutely hun I've seen God's hand so many times with labour that I'm determined not to stress over the details this time.


----------



## blessedmomma

jenny- I'm praying everything is ok! :hugs:

bree- I had heard that ivf babies are more likely to miscarry or are stillborn and even though it doesn't make sense to me in my head, there must be some reason for it. I absolutely agree that God has you and baby in His perfect care. fwiw I had to be induced with two babies and both times it was wonderful experiences. I prayed through both of them and I know it was God's plan for them. He was with me the whole time and He will be with you as well. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

3boys said:


> Absolutely hun I've seen God's hand so many times with labour that I'm determined not to stress over the details this time.

Amen :) today has been such a learning curve for me!!


----------



## PrincessBree

blessedmomma said:


> jenny- I'm praying everything is ok! :hugs:
> 
> bree- I had heard that ivf babies are more likely to miscarry or are stillborn and even though it doesn't make sense to me in my head, there must be some reason for it. I absolutely agree that God has you and baby in His perfect care. fwiw I had to be induced with two babies and both times it was wonderful experiences. I prayed through both of them and I know it was God's plan for them. He was with me the whole time and He will be with you as well. :hugs:

Thanks hun this is so comforting to hear as alot of people associate induction with doom lol I guess I'm learning that when it comes to your own baby everything you want to happen just goes out the window and you just want what is best for the baby xx


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks for the concern everyone!
Looks like baby is still okay and about 7 pounds!
Bree, I will be hopping the induction train with u if my baby is not here next Friday! I would be getting induced and that's my birthday lol


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean said:


> Thanks for the concern everyone!
> Looks like baby is still okay and about 7 pounds!
> Bree, I will be hopping the induction train with u if my baby is not here next Friday! I would be getting induced and that's my birthday lol

Awww brilliant!! 7 pounds is a good weight thank God she is ok !! Lol well come aboard my friend if the Lord wills lol induction on your birthday LOL thas adorable thas gonna be one birthday you won't ever forget :D unless she decides to come sooner lol


----------



## Jenny Bean

Well a change in plans, my doctor called at 10 tonight to tell me apparently the babies head and femur are measuring smaller than the rest of her body! My last scan was at 36 weeks and everything was ok!

Long story short I am being induced tomorrow or Friday! I am so scared and worried for my baby girl!

I do need some prayers again :-(


----------



## blessedmomma

Prayers again Jenny. I had to be induced once in a semi-emergency situation so I know how you feel. At least they are getting her out. She will be ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean said:


> Well a change in plans, my doctor called at 10 tonight to tell me apparently the babies head and femur are measuring smaller than the rest of her body! My last scan was at 36 weeks and everything was ok!
> 
> Long story short I am being induced tomorrow or Friday! I am so scared and worried for my baby girl!
> 
> I do need some prayers again :-(

Jenny praying for you & baby girl ...can't imagine the stress your under right now but a colleague was told similar thing about her babies head and the baby came out perfectly healthy.Praying the same for your baby girl xx Please keep us updated !! Xxxxxx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies 

I'm finally a mommy 3 years after starting this thread lol Yaay I'm so happy!! Baby River was born on Saturday 27th June (no induction needed ) He weighed 8 pounds 5 ounces and is just super adorable I'm in love &#55357;&#56845;thanks for prayers ladies they have literally kept me going thru this entire journey!!!


----------



## NDH

Congratulations Bree! Over the moon for you!


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh my goodness congrats love!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations bree! That is amazing news and so glad it happened naturally! 
Looking forward to hearing about it and seeing some photos!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Congratulations Bree!
I too am a mommy to Mya who was born on June 26, she was 6 pounds 7 oz of pure perfection!

I can't upload a pic through my phone :-(

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats Jenny!!!! 

can't wait to see some pics of both newby's :cloud9:


----------



## PrincessBree

Jenny Bean said:


> Congratulations Bree!
> I too am a mommy to Mya who was born on June 26, she was 6 pounds 7 oz of pure perfection!
> 
> I can't upload a pic through my phone :-(
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!

Awwww baby Maya congratulations Jenny :D well done !!!!


----------



## 3boys

Congrats ladies what wonderful news.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Jenny! So glad she is here safe and sound!


----------



## sportysgirl

Just coming back on to this thread after a break! 

Bree congratulations! So happy for you, hope all is well.

Congratulations Jenny!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome back Sporty and congratulations! I hope you have a wonderful, trouble free pregnancy.


----------



## NDH

Congrats sportysgirl!


----------



## PrincessBree

Sporty you are back &#55357;&#56836;I am so happy for you .... 

Ladies sorry haven't been able to update often or post a pic csnt get it to work from my phone but will post when I get onto a laptop..life with baby is surreal I keep looking at him and wondering how I got such a lovely baby...he is such a joy...life with baby is scarey beautiful frightening and wonderful all at the same time...its has changed me in so many ways....i haven't been able to breastfeed because I've flat inverted nipples and he finds latching hard I've been expressing some but haven't got a huge milk supply flowing...going to try fenugreek hope it makes a difference. ..but he seems to wolf down the formula and has gained weight I just would love to be able to nurse him :) I never even thought I would ever want to breastfeed it's funny the changes you go through as a woman going from thinking of trivial things to thinking of this little human being who depends on you for everything and you just want to give them the best of everything....all the pain of the past 4 years ttc ,the ivf ..its all been worth it to have this little chap in my arms ... 

How is everyone else getting on ;)


----------



## Beanonorder

So glad things are going well for you bree! I took fenugreek and blessed thistle together and they did help to improve my supply. 
Have you tried nursing with nipple shields? I know they can help draw the nipple out. There also something you can buy that is specifically for drawing the nipple out. Pigeon is one of the brands that makes it.


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> So glad things are going well for you bree! I took fenugreek and blessed thistle together and they did help to improve my supply.
> Have you tried nursing with nipple shields? I know they can help draw the nipple out. There also something you can buy that is specifically for drawing the nipple out. Pigeon is one of the brands that makes it.

I've tried the shields but since the milk doesn't come out thick and fast River ends up getting super frustrated.i am trying to pump in between to keep supply up and get him to latch as much as I can when he will entertain me with it lol ...I haven't heard of blessed thistle ? I will have to look into that to take with my fenugreek...How r u Amber and Logan getting on hun xx


----------



## Beanonorder

I hadn't heard if it either but someone recommended that taking both together is more effective and when I researched it did seem to be the case. It certainly made a difference for me! 
We're doing well. Logan is such an adorable baby, so smiley! Amber just started kindergarten on Wednesday. So far she seems to be enjoying it so I'm glad about that. I had to meet some friends on Wednesday evening and unfortunately she was already tired when we left the house. She had an epic meltdown, the likes of which I've never seen anywhere before! I ended up leaving the restaurant in tears after two bites of my meal. I was humiliated! Every single person stopped what they were doing and just stared.


----------



## PrincessBree

Bean -I tried the Fenugreek yesterday and ended up with burning diarhoea LOL I think I lost about 10lbs in the toilet I read about it online and it's a rare side effect which I was lucky enough to get..On plus side I managed to pump 3oz in a sitting which I have never been able to do before ... 

Awww hun glad the Logan is making you smile bless him...About Amber you poor thing hun..one thing that has always got to me is when people look at toddlers who are having abit of a tantrum...we were all kids once and at times they can get frustrated not knowing how to communicate their needs ....try not to beat yourself up over it hun though I know it's easier said than done ...you have done and are doing a great job with your two children ! She is still pretty young she will more than likely grow out of the tantrums phase ?


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry bree but that did give me a little giggle! Glad you managed to pump more! 
I do hope Amber grows out if it. She's a very strong willed child but I hope to raise her with spirit and respect!


----------



## PrincessBree

Beanonorder said:


> Sorry bree but that did give me a little giggle! Glad you managed to pump more!
> I do hope Amber grows out if it. She's a very strong willed child but I hope to raise her with spirit and respect!

LOL I'm glad you got to have a giggle :) I know what I need to take to shift some of this pregnancy weight ! 


She will grow out of it hun xx you are doing all the right things to help her and I'm sure kindergarten will help her to manage her frustrations a little...also when she's president being strong willed will be a bonus and work in her favour !! Lol


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi, how's everyone doing? 

Things are very busy here. I've been back at work for almost a month but still haven't got a good routine going yet! I've hit the 'post baby body hating' stage. This is linked to struggling to find time to exercise. Hopefully things will improve! 

Amber is loving kindergarten and I have seen small changes in her. Logan is growing like mad and I wish I could keep him small! He's rolling in both directions and just starting to sit. Both are such friendly, confident kids! I hope I can keep building that confidence. 
Things with dh still aren't where I'd like them to be but I'll keep praying on it! 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## NDH

I am very close to 12 weeks pregnant! 5th pregnancy in under a year :wacko: I was having a hard time with my first would be due date when it rolled around in June, and then my period started that same day which felt like a big kick in the gut like it was my very last chance of being pregnant with a baby that wouldn't have had a chance to exist had my miscarriages never happened was over. It was a hard day and for the first time I "came out" on Facebook about what I had gone through over the past 9 months, as prior to that not even my parents knew the full scope of it. 

Anyway, the following week we found the perfect rental house for us (we weren't exactly looking, but God definitely opened the door there) and we moved in on July 4, but spent the night at my parents as we didn't get our beds set up. I had a pregnancy dream that night and realized I had been peeing a lot too. The move had kept me so busy I didnt even know where I was in my cycle, so I checked my app which said I was on CD30 (though it was actually only cd20 as I had forgotten that I had had a 15 day cycle followed by a 10 day cycle the month after my most recent misicarriage and didn't record it on my app, and we had only DTD one time on cd10 which I only knew thanks to it being discussed on another group). So anyway since my app said cd30 and my cycles are never that long and I had the dream and was peeing more I unpacked my hpts when I went to the new house alone in the morning before going back to the old house to start cleaning, and got a bfp. 
I tested regularly for a couple weeks and got good progression which I hadn't had the last two times and I've been seeing an acupuncturist weekly. After tomorrow I switch to monthly. 
All seems to be progressing well so far! We haven't told anyone yet except the girls, though I had one friend (also pregnant) guess and dd told DHs best friend, sonweneaxh have one person IRL we can talk to about it. After I finally get to second tri we'll start telling people I think, though aside from family may just wait til people start guessing. Which won't be long based on the size of my bump already lol.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations NDH I hope all is well.

Glad things are going ok Bean.

I am almost 19 weeks now, we had our 12 week scan and all was well, all came back low risk. Next scan is next week am nervous and excited.


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats NDH! I hope your pregnancy goes well! So glad God is opening doors for you and your family. 

Sporty you're almost halfway! Good news that everything is low risk! I really hope the rest of your pregnancy is stress free and you have your little in your arms soon.


----------



## PrincessBree

Awwww bean so happy to hear your little ones are thriving &#128512;time is just flying by can't believe little Logan is on the move already and Amber sounds like she's in charge everywhere she goes &#128512;it's weird because I also think back to when Amber was born ...time has gone by ...I really appreciate that our paths have crossed ...imagine just a few years and you will be writing about Amber first day at school !!! 

Ndh I am soooo happy for you that you have a beautiful miracle on board...you have been on such a journey and remained so strong and determined ...may God bless you and this sweet blessing :) o love to hear updates on how your doing xx 

Sporty :D I've no words!!!Soo happy for you and excited that you are halfway and have your 20 week scan. May God bless your beautiful rainbow baby abundantly :) 

Afm I am doing great River is almost 10 weeks which is just crazy because feels like yesterday that he was born ...he is such a joy to our lives...I'm finally breastfeeding and he loves it but he is ravenous lol so it's alot of feeding going on he seems to be a hungry baby! He has had reflux so can get abit fussy around feeding times but we are working through it and he has the baby antacid thing from the doctor...I am enjoying motherhood more than I ever imagined I would or could...so greatful to have been given this opportunity!


----------



## PrincessBree

Ps please forgive my lack of pic sharing I don't have a laptop at the moment so can't post pic of baby as it won't upload from my phone but please know I will be showing him off as soon as I can lol xx


----------



## Beanonorder

Bree that is awesome that you are breastfeeding now! They do get big so quickly. I already miss my snuggly little newborn. I love watching Logan master new skills but at the same time I want to keep him small! 
I look forward to seeing pictures of him. 
How is your dh doing? Has he found a new job? I hope your move is working out well for you guys!


----------



## pinkpassion

Hi ladies may I join? I am pregnant for the 6th time , with hopefully my 2nd child! This was my first cycle post mmc/d&c.. I wasn't supposed to get pregnant because of my rpl testing but we know God gave us our dd so we put it in his hands!!!! And I got pregnant this tine, first time.. we believe God has his hand on this so we are just praying for his will!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi and welcome pinkpassion! Lots of baby dust to you. I hope this little bean sticks for you!


----------



## NDH

Welcome PinkPassion! Praying this is your rainbow.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Pink passion 

Pray that God blessed this pregnancy xx How are you getting on at the moment x


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm doing pretty good. . Just waiting for time to pass by!! I'm feeling really good and peaceful about everything still! I'm just trusting that God knows best!!


----------



## runnergrl

hello ladies!! I havent been on in years but am so happy to see that Bree has a BABY!! Congrats! so super happy for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ladies.. please join me in prayer!!! I went to my 8 week scan yesterday AND.......

there are two!!!! Yes, TWINS!!!
Baby A is measuring right on track, perfect strong heartbeat!!
Baby B is measuring quite a bit behind and she said it could go either way whether B catches up and makes it or if it will not.. 
I will be going back weekly for ultrasounds!! There's a very small bleed around the sac but my dr isn't concerned.... we need lots of prayers right now!! I believe we will see yet another miracle next week!!!!!

I know God can do anything. He is the God of miracles!!!! I am praising him for this amazing blessing and believing that he will take care of both babies and we will have a report that surprises everyone next week!! :)


----------



## sportysgirl

I will be saying prayers for you and your family. Really hope all is ok next week.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you!!!


----------



## NDH

Amazing! My daughter keeps saying there are two babies (or sometimes 10 lol) but I've not had a scan yet to know if she's right.

17 weeks today! I felt kicks from the outside for the first time two nights ago after not feeling much movement for a week.

Finally working up the courage to go public and we took some announcement photos on the weekend.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/this%20one_zps0dt0pioc.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/or%20this%20one_zps3o0ljymg.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/image4_zps3u9i3izn.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/image5_zpsbka9pahq.jpg


----------



## lynnikins

NDH, I didn't know you were expecting again, im so behind on the bnb news these days. Congratulations


----------



## lynnikins

I will definately be surrounding your rainbow baby in my prayers, we have just discovered we have our own little surprise on the way


----------



## jenmcn1

HI ladies, can I join you?
I'm expecting baby #4 and I'm 5w2d along. Since Wednesday I've had very small amounts of spotting....getting an u/s this week but I'm hanging on to the promises of God right now...so please pray for my little bean:)

Thank you. I know the Lord works all things together for Good.


----------



## pinkpassion

Praying for our little miracles!!!! I have another ultrasound on Tuesday!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

pinkpassion said:


> Praying for our little miracles!!!! I have another ultrasound on Tuesday!!!

Have been thinking of you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you, I actually don't seem to have updated this thread, I had a scan a week later and we lost baby B , but A has been doing great . We even hear the heartbeat on the doppler!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh am so sorry about baby b. Glad baby a is doing well. x


----------



## Beanonorder

Sorry to hear you lost one of the babies pinkpassion! 

Praying for all of your little miracles! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## PrincessBree

Pink Passion I am so sorry to hear of your loss :( will be praying for you xx 

Jen congratulations on your new pregnancy :D how exciting !!Has the spotting eased up a little ? 

Ndh Your family are just stunning :D you are soo blessed 2 babies haha the girls are so excited ! Will you be finding out if boy or girl ? 

I am doing so well baby River is 4 months now and the joy of our lives never imagined being a mum would be this amazing -Sadly will have to return to work shortly and have had to look around for nurseries was going to stay off longer but my husband has been made redundant so we need the money sooner rather than later so sad but we are trusting God with it all ...In the UK we get 1 year paid leave from work which is amazing how do you all who are in countries which have to go back after 12 weeks how do you all cope leaving little one so soon ? The day they protest for women's maternity rights in especially America where I know it's only like 3 months or so off I will be right there protesting because it's ludicrous ! Anywho lol rant over I am super happy and enjoying motherhood right now I must say all of the pain of my previous loss and ivf journey was all worth it times 100 :) 

How are you all ladies xx


----------



## 3boys

Glad to hear you are doing so well Bree x


----------



## NDH

Congrats lynni!

Pink I'm so sorry to near you lost one of the babies :( but glad the other one is OK.

Bree I'm sorry to hear you have to return to work sooner than expected because of hubby's redundancy :( it will all work out I'm sure though.


Nope we're not finding out. In fact we're not having a scan until 36 weeks anyway so don't have the opportunity to find out anyway :haha: All is going well though :). Peep keeps providing me with lots of reassurances


----------

